# Official Indy DVD Help Thread



## Platt

To help reduce server load it's time for a new thread. The old one will still be available for viewing but from now is closed for posting. Old Thread


----------



## Sephiroth

FIRST!

Man, Platt. Another giant thread for you to add to your Star Ratings thread


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns and this update includes some great Ring of Honor DVD's just released. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, June 13th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!

***If you are ordering the "Take No Prisoners" PPV as one of your DVD's please be aware this is a preorder and will begin shipping no later than June 30th. That means your entire order will not ship until Take No Prisoners is available.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Tag Wars 2008- Detroit, MI 4/18/08 (DVD)








Features The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin); Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico; plus more.
1. Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, & Ernie Osiris vs. Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, & Michael Nakazawa
2. Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young
3. Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw
4. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
5. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
6. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero & Brent Albright
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi (Non Title Match)
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin

Injustice- Edison, NJ 4/12/08 (DVD)








Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against Kevin Steen; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero defend the Tag Titles against Jay & Mark Briscoe; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match; plus more.
1. Jack Evans vs. El Generico
2. Jigsaw vs. Mitch Franklin
3. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau
4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright
5. Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong (No DQ Match)
6. Kota Ibushi vs. Claudio Castagnoli
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)
8. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)

Take No Prisoners- Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08 (DVD- Preorder)








Ring of Honor's sixth pay per view features Nigel McGuinness defending the World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight; plus much more.

This title will begin shipping on June 30th!!!

Take No Prisoners PPV
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirous (Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match)
2. Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews (Street Fight)
4. The Larry Sweeney Show with special guests The Hangmen 3
5. Brent Alrbight vs. Erick Stevens
6. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw (World Tag Team Title Match)
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner (World Title Match)

Bonus Matches
9. Davey Richards vs. Dingo
10. Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match- Budokan Hall 3/2/08)

Ring of Honor ’’Greatest Rivalries’’ (DVD-Preorder)

The title is scheduled to be released on July 8th!!!

1. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar March– Elizabeth, NJ, 7/19/03)
2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match– Wauwatosa, WI, 7/23/04)
3. AJ Styles with Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave (Styles Clash vs. Rave Clash Match– Lake Grove, NY, 9/17/05)
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match – Liverpool, UK, 8/12/06)
5. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match– Detroit, MI, 3/31/07)
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Match In The Best of Three Series– Philadelphia, PA 11/2/07)
7. Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, Colt Cabana, & BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Super Dragon, Necro Butcher, & Spyder Nate Webb (Team ROH vs. Team CZW Anything Goes Match – Dayton, OH, 4/28/06)
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match– New York, NY 12/30/07)

Ring of Honor ’’Best In The World’’ (DVD- Preorder)

This title is scheduled to be released on July 8th!!!

1.Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi- New York, NY 10/01/05
2. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- Detroit, MI, 3/30/06
3. KENTA vs. Austin Aries– Chicago Ridge, IL, 6/24/06
4. Samoa Joe vs. Kikutaro with Mick Foley– Elizabeth, NJ, 2/19/05
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 4/01/06)
6. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk- Philadelphia, PA, 9/20/03
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07)
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Race to the Top Tournament Finals– Edison, NJ, 7/28/07)
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 4/14/07)

Womens Extreme Wrestling Vol. 25-28 DVD

This set of four pay-per-view events feature some wild matches including title fights, tag team matches, Ladder matches and so much more!

Featuring some of the hottest and biggest names in WEW – April Hunter, Talia Madison, Lolipop, “The Queen of Extreme” Francine, Amber O’Neal, Jessica Blade, Nurse T and many more…

NOW AVAILABLE: Bryan Danielson "Revolution" T-Shirt


----------



## vivalabrave

I was wondering when the Briscoes vs. Marufuji/Sugiura match would make it onto a DVD like Gabe said. Good stuff.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Both the 4/12 and 4/18 shows interest me. Might pick them up at some point soon, but having spent £73 on DVDs in the last 10 days I should probably lay off a bit. Hell, I still haven't watched the 'Mania weekend shows!


----------



## KingKicks

Shit. I wasn't expecting 2 shows especially Tag Wars 2008.

Looks like they will have to wait because i want to buy a Kurt Angle set tomorrow.


----------



## McQueen

Better not be Angle in TNA 

Speaking of Angle, hey Andy3000 you seen the Kerry Von Erich/Jumbo Tsuruta NWA Title 2/3 Falls match from 1984 found at that wonderful man's site?


----------



## Blasko

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

R.I.P, old thread. 

Thanks for the Good Times, Greater memories.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Better not be Angle in TNA
> 
> *Speaking of Angle, hey Andy3000* you seen the Kerry Von Erich/Jumbo Tsuruta NWA Title 2/3 Falls match from 1984 found at that wonderful man's site?


Not sure if that's a compliment or not lol. Put it this way, at least I've never been caught DUI.

And I actually don't think I have seen that one. I know I had it on my old computer which I lost a LOT of stuff on when it fucked up, but I don't think I've downloaded it again since. Good shout, I'll have to get that one.

You seen it yourself? If so, how good is it ('coz I know it has to be good)?


----------



## McQueen

Its not "great" but it has Jumbo and its 1984 so its still pretty damn good. Jumbo trying to avoid the claw was pretty fun. I might do a full review of the match (gasp* reviewing something for the first time all year!) after work tonight so it won't be up till tommorow.

The fact Jumbo never won the NWA Title is sad, especially since Giant Baba did 3 times. Even if it was for a combined 3 weeks worth of time lol.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, I'll still give it a download anyway. Jumbo in 1984 is, like you said, pretty damn good. Always.

I'm determined to watch at least _some_ of Dragon Gate Challenge II tonight before game 1 of the finals though. I watched the first 3 matches and figure I should finish that weekend off at some point in preperation for 21 discs of Randy Savage and 51 discs of Shawn Michaels.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> 21 discs of Randy Savage and 51 discs of Shawn Michaels.


That's gonna take a while, innit?


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, I'll still give it a download anyway. Jumbo in 1984 is, like you said, pretty damn good. Always.
> 
> I'm determined to watch at least _some_ of Dragon Gate Challenge II tonight before game 1 of the finals though. I watched the first 3 matches and figure I should finish that weekend off at some point in preperation for *21 discs of Randy Savage and 51 discs of Shawn Michaels*.


I'm guessing you ordered these from Corey? If so, have yours arrived yet?


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just wondering does anyone have reviews of Bedlam in Beantown,Injustice,and Tag Wars 2008 live reviews would even be good.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> That's gonna take a while, innit?


Oh yeah 



Benjo™;5814862 said:


> I'm guessing you ordered these from Corey? If so, have yours arrived yet?


Not yet, man. I'd guess they'll take about 10 days to 2 weeks which is usually the case when I order from independant US distributers (not including ROH). Since I ordered the Shawn set a couple days after the Savage set he'll probably ship both at the same to too so that might add an extra day or 2. I'm guessing the Angle set you were talking about was from Corey, yeah?


----------



## peep4life

looks like I'm going to have to order the four most recent shows including the ppv. Since it doesn't ship till the 30th it gives me time to catch up on all the Puro dvds I have sitting around. Maybe I'll even get around to watching the old FIP dvds I've never watched.


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, man. I'd guess they'll take about 10 days to 2 weeks which is usually the case when I order from independant US distributers (not including ROH). Since I ordered the Shawn set a couple days after the Savage set he'll probably ship both at the same to too so that might add an extra day or 2. I'm guessing the Angle set you were talking about was from Corey, yeah?


Yeah that's the one. Ordering it tomorrow.


----------



## Blasko

Ohtani vs. Tajiri, BOTSJ 97

*** 3/4.

Ohtani is just a dick and I love it. Tajiri gets MURDERED. 

Credit- That awesome puro site.


----------



## Word

Tag Wars interests me. I will probably go ahead and buy 3 ROH dvd if the offer is there to be taken.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Ohtani vs. Tajiri, BOTSJ 97
> 
> *** 3/4.
> 
> Ohtani is just a dick and I love it. Tajiri gets MURDERED.
> 
> Credit- That awesome puro site.


Great stuff. Tajiri almost dying at the hands of the bitchmaster is always fun.


----------



## Word

Andy how much was the 51 disc HBK set?? £50 odd im guessing. Oh and shipping?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

£55 for the whole thing, including shipping.


----------



## Taroostyles

If your interested in one of his sets what do you just e-mail him or something?


----------



## Sephiroth

Doesn't Platt have a mega HBK comp? If not, he should get to work on one


----------



## Platt

Nah..


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Taroostyles said:


> If your interested in one of his sets what do you just e-mail him or something?


Yeah, I just sent him an email asking how much a particular set would cost and then paypal him the amount.

It's $10 shipping to the UK, but I'm not sure how much for the states.


----------



## Obfuscation

Are any of the F1RST shows worth getting? They seem super fun and their awesome cover art is quite the clincher as well Plus I am high on Arik Cannon, that helps.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Cage of Pain II*
1. Jake Crist vs. Seth Delay vs. Scott Commodity (Triple Threat Match) - **
2. Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & Sara Del Rey - **
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Gran Akuma - **3/4
4. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***3/4
5. Jack Evans, BxB Hulk & Yamato vs. Delirious, Jigsaw & Hallowicked (Dragon Gate Rules) - ****
6. Roderick Strong vs. Larry Sweeney (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/4 - ***1/2
7. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express vs. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance (Cage of Pain - Wargames Rules) - ***3/4 - ****

The COP aftermath was one of the best things Gabe has booked in awhile and played out perfectly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hailsabin said:


> Are any of the F1RST shows worth getting? They seem super fun and their awesome cover art is quite the clincher as well Plus I am high on Arik Cannon, that helps.


Bump.

Also, what's the deal with Smartmark atm? Where are the 3 newest IWA-MS shows, Best Of The Best, C4, F1RST & Insanity Pro Wrestling Shows? They just are like totally gone.


----------



## Platt

Hailsabin said:


> Bump.
> 
> Also, what's the deal with Smartmark atm? Where are the 3 newest IWA-MS shows, Best Of The Best, C4, F1RST & Insanity Pro Wrestling Shows? They just are like totally gone.


The site died for a couple of days and they obviously had to go to a backup from last month but that was a few days ago now so I don't know whats taking them so long to get back up to date.


----------



## -GP-

Hailsabin said:


> Also, what's the deal with Smartmark atm? Where are the 3 newest IWA-MS shows, Best Of The Best, C4, F1RST & Insanity Pro Wrestling Shows? They just are like totally gone.


I believe they had an issue with their site and they rolled back to a previous database.
I guess you could try e-mailing them for these shows, or wait untill they fix it


----------



## Obfuscation

All right. Wasn't sure what was going on with it. Hopefully it can come back up soon, quite a bit of new shows I was thinking of getting. 4 New Chikara, Tournament Of Death etc.


----------



## Maxx Hero

From what I heard at other local MN shows, 'Die Another Day' was apparently a good F1RST show. I would have got it at the last MPW:BW show but I was unable to buy it due to financial restraints.


----------



## will94

Anybody ever seen any of the Major League Wrestling shows? Highspots is selling all 9 of the promotion's events for a pretty good price, and with the big names like Punk, Sandman, Daniels, Corino, Mike Awesome, Raven, Homicide, Low Ki, and a ton of others, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've heard the shows are awful Will, or at least very disappointing...but I dunno, with that price and those names, I'm thinkin' about snagging the DVDs too. Honestly, it can't be that bad, and there's gotta be some gems that make it worth the price.


----------



## Platt

On the whole they were pretty crap but they did have a few good things going on that for that price is worth picking them up.


----------



## Spartanlax

Update on SMV: they're finally working on the site, and should be done this weekend. Thank Christ!


----------



## will94

Spartanlax said:


> I've heard the shows are awful Will, or at least very disappointing...but I dunno, with that price and those names, I'm thinkin' about snagging the DVDs too. Honestly, it can't be that bad, and there's gotta be some gems that make it worth the price.





Platt said:


> On the whole they were pretty crap but they did have a few good things going on that for that price is worth picking them up.


I figured that'd be the case. I figured with everyone on the reviews sections clamoring about "OMG IT'S AWESOME! IT FILLED THE VOID OF ECW" then seeing it lasted a whole 10 shows over about a year and a half, it couldn't have been that good.

I'm a sucker for seeing what these guys do outside of TNA, WWE, and, in some guys cases, ROH, and the price is really good, so I'll probably give them a look. It can't be any worse than the first season set of XPW TV.


----------



## crooked_reflection

I hated the MLW crowds. Be prepared for a lot of 'boring' chants.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Update on SMV: they're finally working on the site, and should be done this weekend. Thank Christ!


THANK GOD!

Good, now there might be the new Chikara shows up there, hopefully.


----------



## vivalabrave

2006 BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT 1
Chris Sabin vs. Colt Cabana --- ***
El Generico vs. Delirious --- ***
CIMA vs. M-Dogg 20 --- **3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal --- ***1/4
Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver --- **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero --- ****
Excalibur/Tornado/B-Boy/Homicide vs. Ryan/Lost/Bosh/Williams --- ***3/4

2006 BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT 2
Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine --- **3/4
Davey Richards vs. Ronin --- **3/4
Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- ***1/4
Genki Horiguchi vs. Chris Hero --- ***1/4
Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan vs. Petey Williams vs. Excalibur (PWG World Title) --- **1/2
Arrogance vs. The Briscoe Bros. vs. Homicide & B-Boy (PWG Tag Titles) --- ****1/4
Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky --- ***1/4
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere) --- ***3/4

2006 BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES NIGHT 3
El Generico vs. Chris Sabin --- ***1/4
CIMA vs. Kevin Steen --- ***
Dragon Kid vs. Roderick Strong --- ***3/4
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/2
Genki Horiguchi vs. Jack Evans --- ***
Super Dragon vs. Frankie Kazarian --- N/R
CIMA vs. El Generico --- ****1/4
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong --- ***1/4
Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans --- **1/2
Delirious/Cabana/M-Dogg 20/Quicksilver vs. Romero/Hero/Castagnoli/Necro Butcher --- ***1/2
CIMA vs. Davey Richards --- ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Lower the 8 man tag on Night 1 and lower the dreadful world title match on Night 2 and then the rest of your ratings are pretty spot on.

Generico = MVP.


----------



## Spartanlax

SmartMarkVideo has now reverted to an even EARLIER version of their site, where their latest CHIKARA show is Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reily.

What dickbutt is running that site? Honestly, way to fail...


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Double Feature*
1. Roderick Strong vs. Pelle Primeau - *3/4
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Erick Stevens vs. BJ Whitmer (Non-Title Four Corner Survival) - ***
3. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4
4. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw - ***
5. Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
6. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4 - ***1/2
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Joey Matthews - *** - ***1/4

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
2. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - **
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer - **3/4
4. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki - ***3/4 - ****
5. Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews - **1/2
6. Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4 - ***1/2
7. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Edwards (Four Corner Survival) - ***


----------



## Word

Nice reviews Mystery. Is it worth picking up?


----------



## -Mystery-

Word said:


> Nice reviews Mystery. Is it worth picking up?


I wouldn't pick it up at the regular price of $20. I happened to pick it up for $10 off eBay so it was worth the money. I probably wouldn't pay more than $15 for it and even $15 is a bit of stretch.


----------



## Word

Yeah, nothing stands out fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> SmartMarkVideo has now reverted to an even EARLIER version of their site, where their latest CHIKARA show is Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reily.
> 
> What dickbutt is running that site? Honestly, way to fail...




WTF is up with them atm? Geez.


----------



## drogseth

What are some 2004-2006 ROH shows that are usually or never part of the Big 10 sale? And what would you guys say are the best ROH shows of last half 2007 and 2008?


----------



## JD13

Picked up The best of CM Punk in FIP today. Found it at Zavvi for £4 (roughly $8) What a bargain !

Hopefully Zavvi/HMV will start selling ROHs recent commercial releases in store.


----------



## McQueen

drogseth said:


> What are some 2004-2006 ROH shows that are usually or never part of the Big 10 sale? And what would you guys say are the best ROH shows of last half 2007 and 2008?


Not really sure on the Big 10 sale part, don't pay attention to those list much anymore since I have most of the show. :$

Late 2007-early '08 I'd recommend:
Honor Nation
Glory By Honor VI Night 2 (I hear this is an awesome show, haven't watched it yet)
Rising Above
6th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor III

Still playing catch up on my DVD's.


----------



## Spartanlax

You still haven't watched my favorite ROH show EVER?! 

Damn you Eric. Damn you.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen is slowly becoming McQueer. Seriously, you haven't see GBH VI Night 2 yet?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I haven't seen any of the GBH VI Nights.


----------



## Spartanlax

I continue to believe GBHVI Night 2 is the best ROH show ever (having seen all "best show ever" candidates aside from SOH3).

Some ratings from FIP Cage Of Pain II-

Jay Briscoe vs. Gran Akuma- **1/2
Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens- ***1/2
6 Man Tag- ***1/4
Larry Sweeney vs. Roderick Strong- ***3/4 (LOVED this!!!)
Cage Of Pain- ***1/2 (Rinauro officially rules for so many reasons; the subtle star)

Show is definitely worth buying, and I still have two matches to watch that are probably gonna be fun at the least.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd go higher on the COP match but then again I've seen the entire feud so that probably boosts the rating.


----------



## McQueen

I'm glad i'm no longer the only one on the Sal is Awesome train, seriously the guy is great.



-Mystery- said:


> McQueen is slowly becoming McQueer. Seriously, you haven't see GBH VI Night 2 yet?


I have several words for you....

Sixteen.....Carat......Gold....Tournament.... 2007...and...2008...

But yeah been skipping around on my ROH DVD's lately, just been wittling away on my pile here and there.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I have several words for you....
> 
> Sixteen.....Carat......Gold....Tournament.... 2007...and...2008...
> 
> But yeah been skipping around on my ROH DVD's lately, just been wittling away on my pile here and there.


Jokes on you...kinda. My copy of this year's 16 Carat Gold Tournament is in the mail.


----------



## McQueen

Been excellent so far, loved End/Jacobs, Danielson/Quack (although it was a little one sided it was done nicely)Marufuji/Williams on night 1. Absolute Andy/Hero was surprisingly really solid as well.

Emil Sitoci is starting to win me over as well.

Wish Murat was in the 2008 tournament though.


----------



## Word

What IWA show was the TLC match between Hero & Punk? I need to pick it up its its out anywhere.


----------



## McQueen

It's a bonus on An IWA Fairytale: When the Hero met Dragon (1st ever Danielson/Hero match), which was a fairly solid show.

Man cleaning up my room sucks lol.


----------



## Spartanlax

Once SMV stops sucking a massive cock, I'll have this year's tournament as well. Becoming such a Jacobs mark, so I'd like to see his work in the tournament, as well as Hero/Marafuji/Quack/Danielson/etc.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> Once SMV stops sucking a massive cock, I'll have this year's tournament as well. Becoming such a Jacobs mark, so I'd like to see his work in the tournament, as well as Hero/Marafuji/Quack/Danielson/etc.


ROH has it...cheap plug.

By the way, do I completely abandon being a chronologist and watch SOH III over DGC II?


----------



## McQueen

You got a fuckin' problem with Are$ Lax, cause if you do we have a problem..... 

I did -Mystery-, still need to watch DGC II


----------



## Word

McQueen said:


> It's a bonus on An IWA Fairytale: When the Hero met Dragon (1st ever Danielson/Hero match), which was a fairly solid show.
> 
> Man cleaning up my room sucks lol.


Cheers. My mission is now to buy that show (Y)


----------



## -Mystery-

I hope Ares is in TPI this year and kills everyone...including Ian.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've never seen an Are$ match, but that's another reason I want the tournament...finally a chance to see him. Sounds like a beast.

I'd get it from ROH, but I'm making a huge SMV order anyway once they're up and running, so I might as well wait a little longer. They BETTER have a huge sale once they're good to go.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'd rather see Bad Bones kill him.


How about Bad Bones, Murat, and Ares all have a hand in killing him?


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I hope Ares is in TPI this year and kills everyone...including Ian.


I'd rather see Bad Bones kill him.


----------



## Spartanlax

If anyone's killing Ian Rotten, it better be Vince McMahon.

Or high cholesterol.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> If anyone's killing Ian Rotten, it better be Vince McMahon.
> 
> Or high cholesterol.


Not if Ian can get Vince first...

OPERATION EXTERMINATE VINCE~!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

When are Ian and TNA going to combines forces and try a hostile takeover of the American Wrestling market?

More importantly, would Vince even notice?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> When are Ian and TNA going to combines forces and try a hostile takeover of the American Wrestling market?
> 
> More importantly, would Vince even notice?


I'm still convinced Vince still thinks TNA is running out of the fair grounds in Nashville.


----------



## McQueen

Probably does lol.


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> By the way, do I completely abandon being a chronologist and watch SOH III over DGC II?


Unless we're talking about a big wait, don't.
In other words, if you have both already, watch them in order. It's worth it imo because the Dragon Gate stuff carries over

As for Vince and TNA, i believe the fact that WWE runs TNA news on their website kinda tells how much of a "threat" they think TNA is...


----------



## McQueen

I honestly believe if Vince absolutely wanted too he could destroy TNA in no more than 6 months.


----------



## -GP-

Imagine the TNA section if that happened...


----------



## McQueen

You'd see a lot of posts from myself and likely -Mystery- that look exactly like this:



> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Bill & Doug would kill themselves...


----------



## -GP-

Nah, they'd just hop onto another bandwagon and go overboard with it



McQueen said:


> You'd see a lot of posts from myself and likely -Mystery- that look exactly like this:


...aren't most of your TNA section posts of that nature anyway?


----------



## McQueen

I haven't made too many lately aside from some Minoru Suzuki pimping in the Bobby Roode thread.

I usually save the Japanese pimping for the WWE Section but I was feeling diverse for a change.


----------



## -GP-

I actually haven't been into any of them for ages...i just can't be bothered to shift through all the repetitive stuff to get to the good things.

Closest i usually go is the ECW section.


----------



## Derek

McQueen said:


> I haven't made too many lately aside from some Minoru Suzuki pimping in the Bobby Roode thread.


Indeed. My link to that MiSu video shut everybody up.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I saw that. I think they were confused by such awesomeness.


----------



## vivalabrave

FIP DANGEROUS INTENTIONS
The Heartbreak Express vs. Epic/Kahagas --- *1/2
Rainman vs. Evan Starsmore --- ½*
Sal Rinauro vs. Erick Stevens --- *1/4
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****
Antonio Banks vs. Scoot Andrews (#1 Contendership for FIP Title) --- **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Vordell Walker (ROH World Title) --- ***1/4
Fast Eddie Vegas vs. Puma vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Azrieal (4 Way Fray) --- **
Homicide vs. Rocky Romero (FIP Title) --- ***


----------



## JD13

Some random awesome puro related things i have just come across:

Inoki watch
http://www.tokyoamusement.com/index...que_select=9&id_sous_sous_rubrique_select=134

And another
http://www.tokyoamusement.com/index...que_select=9&id_sous_sous_rubrique_select=134

Lyger mask
http://www.tokyoamusement.com/index...que_select=9&id_sous_sous_rubrique_select=134

Keychains
http://www.tokyoamusement.com/index...que_select=9&id_sous_sous_rubrique_select=134

Trading cards
http://www.tokyoamusement.com/index...que_select=9&id_sous_sous_rubrique_select=134


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I haven't made too many lately aside from some Minoru Suzuki pimping in the Bobby Roode thread.
> 
> I usually save the Japanese pimping for the WWE Section but I was feeling diverse for a change.


The fact that I didn't even know Minoru fucking Suzuki was doing TNA shows how much I've been following the promotion.

And that's like your running gimmick in the WWE thread. You pimp the Japanese, Mystery pimps the Indies and I pimp the Backlund.


----------



## Platt

SMV lives and is updated with new CZW, Chikara and Best Ofs.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> SMV lives and is updated with new CZW, Chikara and Best Ofs.


New Anniversario shows and a Chuck Taylor best of and Jimmy Jacobs best of? ....When my birthday hits, I'm going to be dead broke.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ordered King Of Trios Night 2, Grit N' Glory, AniversarioCT, and TOD7. W00t.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I'm thinkin of buying TOD 7 too Lax, but I'm iffy about it.


----------



## Spartanlax

Well I can let you know on Friday/Saturday when it arrives how it is.


----------



## vivalabrave

FIP BRING THE PAIN 
Ryze vs. Masked Fipper #1 --- DUD
Roderick Strong vs. Insane Dragon (#1 Contendership for ROH Title later tonight) --- **3/4
Erick Stevens vs. Don Juan --- **
The Heartbreak Express vs. Epic/Kahagas --- *1/2
Steve Madison vs. Tony Kozina --- **
Jared Steele vs. Evan Starsmore --- *3/4
Vordell Walker vs. Masada --- **
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title) --- ***1/4
CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson (2/3 Falls) --- ****1/2


----------



## peep4life

Just finished watching Supercard of Honor III. 
BEST SHOW EVER!


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Supercard of Honor III*
1. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/4
2. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance vs. Buchwhacker Luke, Alex Payne, & Dingo - *3/4
3. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) - ****
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Relaxed Rules Match) - ****
5. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & Shingo - ****1/2
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****3/4
7. Typhoon (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito) vs. Muscle Outlawz (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi) - ****1/2

I was really tempted to give the main event the full *****.


----------



## Blasko

Why does Dragon Gate do so much better outside of it's own promotion?


----------



## Burning Sword

Don't Know tbh, but it's an amazing transformation when the DG guys have their matches in PWG or ROH.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Wow, SOH III sounds amazing. I'll probably pick that up too.


----------



## -GP-

SOH III is probably the best ROH show i've ever seen, at least in terms of wrestling quality.


----------



## Burning Sword

Shit, since I have a lot of time on my hands, I might watch that show again.


----------



## JD13

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Why does Dragon Gate do so much better outside of it's own promotion?


They usualy only get brought in for the big shows (BOLA, SOH etc) so straight away theres the big show atmosphere. Maybe its just the change of enviroment/scenery. Or perhaps it simply wanting to impress a western audience. Lots of reasons why they may be extra motivated really.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> Ordered King Of Trios Night 2, Grit N' Glory, AniversarioCT, and TOD7. W00t.


STAR RATINGS for Grit & Glory/Aniversario ASAP plz.

I about jumped with joy when I saw that Smartmark is back and with some loaded stuff up as well.

I have enough cash for 7 shows, knowing me I will just buy the 4 newest Chikara shows + King Of Trios 08.


----------



## Edge_Head17

Im starting to get into ROH and was wondering whats the best DVD to get? I'd like to see some awesome amazing matches. I rented my first ROH PPV tonight but havent watched it yet as its starting at 12am.


----------



## Spartanlax

Edge_Head17 said:


> Im starting to get into ROH and was wondering whats the best DVD to get? I'd like to see some awesome amazing matches. I rented my first ROH PPV tonight but havent watched it yet as its starting at 12am.


You're going to want Supercard Of Honor III. It's an extremely recent show and it's being praised as one of the best wrestling shows ever (having like four legit match-of-the-year candidates). Personally, I think Glory By Honor VI Night 2 is the best show ever. It's a fairly recent show that has a mixture of everything; comedy, brawls, pure wrestling, high flying, hard hitting, etc. Very well done show with a hot crowd.


----------



## KingCrash

Edge_Head17 said:


> Im starting to get into ROH and was wondering whats the best DVD to get? I'd like to see some awesome amazing matches. I rented my first ROH PPV tonight but havent watched it yet as its starting at 12am.


If you only have money for one DVD I'd go along with Spartanlax and get Supercard of Honor III. If you can get a couple, I'd add Man Up, probably the best ppv up to this point. It has a great tag ladder war match where the four wrestlers pretty much kill each other, a great world title match featuring Bryan Danielson, the four other matches are also good for a overall enjoyable show and it's fairly recent so most of the players you see are still in ROH in case you care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'd recommend Driven over Man Up. The PPV section is just as good as Man Up's, but the extras are great on Driven. KENTA vs. Danielson is almost as good as the main event of the PPV section.


----------



## -GP-

I'd go with Driven over Man Up as well. Driven kinda worked more as a PPV than Man Up, plus KENTA/Danielson III is F'N amazing!


----------



## McQueen

For a first timer personally even though its a somewhat older show now, I'd recommend *Death Before Dishonor IV* from July 2006.

Awesome main event (argueably *****'s and maybe some of the best single match booking for the decade) which was built up for the first whole half of 2006, lots of people you'd recognize from TNA like AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Homicide and Sonjay Dutt, and at the same time you'd get a good idea of what the ROH guys are about. Maybe its just me but I think its a solid show to introduce someone to the promotion.

Otherwise yeah you pretty much can't go wrong with Supercard of Honor III or 6th Anniversary Show (which I actually enjoyed a little more).


----------



## Sephiroth

Why would a new fan give a shit about the ROH/CZW war if their first introduction to it is the blowoff?


----------



## McQueen

That show covered what happened in the fued pretty well with clips IMO, and who says said fan is going to want or have the money to cronicle 2006 stuff in the first place. Plus the damn main event was awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'd say Final Battle 2006 is the farthest back a new fan should start. Maybe Good Times, Great Memories since it's the end of a chapter. Which reminds me...

Gabe Sapolsky's Chapters of Honor:

-------

ROH's history can be divided into chapter points. This is especially important for new fans. Obviously, the ROH DVDs are meant to be watched as a video series. However, with so many shows we understand that a new fan might have trouble starting with "The Era Of Honor Begins" and catching up. Therefore, if you are new to ROH and want to dive into the DVD series we suggest you begin with one of the chapter starting points. The chapters all have a different tone and tell a different story. Each one might appeal to different types of wrestling fans. To get the most out of the ROH experience we recommend you start your viewing at a chapter point and try to follow the series in order.

Here is quick overview of each chapter:

Chapter 1: 2/23/02 "Era Of Honor Begins" to 2/8/03 "First Anniversary Show"

ROH brings cutting edge wrestling to the forefront in its premier year led by first Champion Low Ki and stars like Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Paul London, AJ Styles, Homicide and many others. The ROH style is defined with matches like Ki vs. Joe (Glory By Honor) and Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams vs. Spanky (Crowning A Champion). Stellar events like "Road To The Title" and "All Star Extravaganza" see ROH raise the bar on wrestling quality. This chapter ends in controversy with the infamous riot at the "First Anniversary Show" that is still asked about regularly today. This is where ROH made an immediate reputation and is at its rawest.

Chapter 2: 3/15/03 "Expect The Unexpected" to 3/12/04 "At Our Best"

Samoa Joe wins the ROH Title and makes it into a World Title. Joe leads the charge as ROH continues to evolve its style and production. The epic and bloody CM Punk vs. Raven and Homicide vs. Steve Corino feuds change the tone of ROH. Shows like "Death Before Dishonor" and "Main Event Spectacles" are considered classics.

Chapter 3: 4/23/04 "Reborn: Stage One" to 12/26/04 "Final Battle 2004"

ROH enters a new era as the product evolves to new levels with Samoa Joe as champion. Joe vs. Punk produces three must see classics at "World Title Classic," "Joe vs. Punk II" and the essential "All Star Extravaganza II" event that saw the first ever altercation between Jim Cornette and Bobby "The Brain" Heenan. Shows like "Reborn: Completion" and "Generation Next" change ROH forever. From Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat to Jushin Liger to a first time gathering of all four members of The Midnight Express, the hall of famers come to the forefront in this chapter.

Chapter 4: 1/15/05 "It All Begins" to 6/12/05 "The Future Is Now"

Austin Aries leads the charge as new World Champion in taking on a superhuman schedule. ROH presents three shows to celebrate its Third Anniversary that are all considered must own events. Mick Foley makes an impact in his feud vs. Samoa Joe while James Gibson starts his ROH run.

Chapter 5: 6/18/05 "Death Before Dishonor III" to 8/12/05 "Redemption"

Fans have dubbed this six show chapter "The Summer Of Punk" for the unpredictable and wild World Title reign of CM Punk. Fans were truly shocked at the happenings of "Death Before Dishonor III" when Punk faced Austin Aries. This was one of the matches and moments that will always be remembered in wrestling history. See the entire roster including James Gibson, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels and Mick Foley chase Punk.

Chapter 6: 8/13/05 "Punk: The Final Chapter" to 2/11/06 "Unscripted II"

The emotional farewell to CM Punk opened the door for Bryan Danielson to start his 15 month reign as ROH World Champion. Some of the greatest matches in ROH history takes place as Low Ki battles KENTA at "Final Battle 2005" and Bryan Danielson begins his feud against Roderick Strong at "This Means War" and "Vendetta." Punk returns for one last surprise visit to close out this chapter. This period will always be remember for Kenta Kobashi in ROH as he gives the ROH fans two epic matches at "Joe vs. Kobashi" and "Unforgettable."

Chapter 7: 2/25/06 "Fourth Anniversary Show" to 4/22/06 "The 100th Show"

This seven show chapter is known as "The Milestone Series" as every show saw ROH reach a new milestone. See the much talked about ROH vs. CZW feud rage out of control in some of the wildest brawls in ROH history including at "The 100th Show." Plus, Bryan Danielson's legend grows and the stars of Dragon Gate produce a match of the year and several other great matches during ROH's first ever triple shot. If you are looking to get one chapter all at once, this is it.

Chapter 8: 4/28/06 "Weekend Of Champions: Night One" to 12/23/06 "Final Battle 2006"

Bryan Danielson puts on one classic after another in winning Most Outstanding Wrestling Of The Year in The Wrestling Observer year end poll. The CZW vs. ROH feud reaches legendary status with Cage Of Death at "Death Before Dishonor IV." Just when we thought things couldn't get more insane BJ Whitmer battles Necro Butcher in a sadistic No Rope Barbed Wire Match at "War Of The Wire II." Austin Aries & Roderick Strong bring tag team wrestling back to the forefront as their nine month ROH World Tag Team Title reign kicks into high gear with several state-of-the-art contest vs. The Briscoes and many other teams.

Chapter 9: 1/26/07 "Dedicated" to 4/28/07 "Good Times, Great Memories"

ROH begins the year with a series of surprising announcements and events. The highlights come through the entire six show "Fifth Year Festival" that sees ROH celebrate its fifth birthday with one stellar event after another. The chapter ends as ROH says goodbye to some of its old stars, welcomes in fresh talent and goes into the PPV era.

Chapter 10: 5/11/07 "Reborn Again" to 9/15/07

ROH transitions into a the PPV era as new talent rises and takes the top spots. Takeshi Morishima proves to be a dominant World Champion. Bryan Danielson returns from injury with a more aggressive style. Faction warfare comes to the forefront. The Briscoes show why they are the greatest tag team in the world with a violent feud against Kevin Steen & El Generico. This chapter ends with ROH's future looking fresh and exciting.

Chapter 11: 10/5/07 to ???

This is the current chapter. There is no telling when it will end.

We hope this helps guide you through the ROH DVD landscape. You can read complete DVD listings in the "Store" section of ROHwrestling.com.

Fans are welcome to add their favorite matches, shows and things they feel shouldn't be overlooked throughout the various chapters in this thread. We are asking ROH veterans to please help guide the new fans along.

If you are looking to get a deal on DVDs check out our Ebay store and auctions. We usually have up bulk auctions on DVDs. There is a link to our Ebay store on the main page of ROHwrestling.com. There are sales all the time at ROHwrestling.com to help make ROH affordable. Check ROHwrestling.com every week for news and details.

Thank you for reading this post. Feel free to contribute to this thread with your "must see" matches & DVDs.


----------



## Maxx Hero

DBDIV was one of the first (the 4th or 5th) ROH DVD's I got just because of the cage, I had no idea who any guys in it were and I didn't know the story. I hated the match and still to this day will not give it above **** as I find it to have been the 2nd worst cage of death (H8 Club vs. H8 Club was worse).

The rest of that show is very good. Roddy and Nigel had a ****1/4 and Briscoes and Irish Airborne tore the house down. Plus Sonjay Dutt and Danielson certainly delivered.

Why doesn't ROH run IA as a full time team. ROH is heel heavy now and I would say that they could do some good stuff with whatever is left of the NRC, SnS, or AOTF. Not to forget, they can't have a bad match with the Briscoes.


----------



## Sephiroth

Irish Airborne always look lost in tag matches. They have no idea what they should be doing until Jake realizes "Oh, I should probably do a flip or something"

And I still don't get why people went apeshit over Briscoes vs. IA from DBD IV. *** imo.


----------



## Derek

Sephiroth said:


> *Irish Airborne always look lost in tag matches.* They have no idea what they should be doing until Jake realizes "Oh, I should probably do a flip or something"


Not at Generation Now. I thought it was funny that even though the newcomers won, the only one that ended up doing anything with ROH was Davey. Great booking there.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I remember being live watching IA Vs Briscoe Bros. I almost fell asleep, the IA never did anything for me at all.


----------



## Sephiroth

Derek said:


> Not at Generation Now. I thought it was funny that even though the newcomers won, the only one that ended up doing anything with ROH was Davey. Great booking there.


That was different, they had the benefit of working with 1) the best tag team champions in ROH history, 2) the tag whore, 3) Jack "All you need to do is catch me when I flip" Evans, and 4) Davey "Mr. PWG Tag Champ" Richards.

They are considerably worse in straight up tag matches. Their rematch against The Briscoes at Epic Encounter 2 and their tag match against Trik Davis and someone, maybe Shane Hagadouche, at Chi-Town Struggle are just offensively bad.


----------



## Derek

It was Trik and Hagadorn. It was awful, but I'd say that Trik and Hagadorn aren't exactly polished either.

The IA are okay, I've seen some of their HWA stuff and they weren't half bad, they just didn't fit in ROH. Its just proof that not everybody can work out in ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

Derek said:


> It was Trik and Hagadorn. It was awful, but I'd say that Trik and Hagadorn aren't exactly polished either.
> 
> The IA are okay, I've seen some of their HWA stuff and they weren't half bad, they just didn't fit in ROH. Its just proof that not everybody can work out in ROH.


IA weren't that great in IWA either. Fuck, Marek Brave's epic SSP at We're No Joke is better than anything IA has ever done.

Edit: Nm, I thought you said IWA, not HWA.


----------



## Derek

Well, with some of the "talent" HWA has, it probably isn't hard for the IA to look better than they are.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Shane Hagadorn insults, stop now!


----------



## Blasko

Some new High Spots DVDs...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19620&category=248
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19627&category=248
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19522&category=248
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19500&category=248
http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19202&category=248

The Holy Demon Army comp looks SEXY.


----------



## Platt

They've been up for a few weeks :side:


----------



## Derek

It does look pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> They've been up for a few weeks :side:


It wasn't posted here.


----------



## Platt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> It wasn't posted here.


Well they wouldn't be this thread didn't exist then :no:


----------



## -GP-

Holy Demon Army comp looks good, as does the Joshi set...wallet is empty at this stage though


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> Well they wouldn't be this thread didn't exist then :no:


 Basic English no good for Platt then?


----------



## Spartanlax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZGxFr8Z-ks

By far, the best Eddie Kingston promo yet. Terry Funk, Mick Foley...and now Eddie Kingston. I truly believe Kingston is almost on those two's level as far as conveying emotion in breath-taking promos. And it's all 'cause it's real stuff being said with some exaggerations here and there.

The only thing I dislike is that Kingston's stealin' some lines I had for MY promo ideas...jerkface...

BTW, that's from the CHIKARA Grit N' Glory show, which should be here Friday for me.


----------



## Platt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Basic English no good for Platt then?


You're lucky rep's still broken.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Eddie Kingston is one of the best promo cutters in this business today.


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> You're lucky rep's still broken.


 Does that mean you would have given me green rep? 

<3 Platt


----------



## Sephiroth

God damn that Kingston promo was amazing. I hope McQueen doesn't shit on it or something...

but then again, I'm sure Kingston is his hero since he hates Chikara almost as much as McQueen does


----------



## KeepItFresh

Pretty sure McQueen likes Kingston...


----------



## Spartanlax

Pretty sure everyone loves Kingston unless they're work-rate marks.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I am not a complete work rate mark, and I do not like Kingston. I hated that promo. It was like a watered down Punk promo. Except it was to watered down and was just bad. Like under mixed koolaid. Eddie Kingston is fail koolaid. And his head is to big for his shoulders.


----------



## McQueen

KeepItFresh said:


> Pretty sure McQueen likes Kingston...


He's not my favorite but I do love the character and intensity he brings into his matches.

Any promo that is about inflicting mass amounts of pain upon Shane Storm is A+ stuff to me, unless of course its a Roderick Strong promo.

Speaking of which if someone had Roddy's skill + Kingston's character/promo ability it would be pretty fantastic.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Maxx Hero said:


> I am not a complete work rate mark, and I do not like Kingston. I hated that promo. It was like a watered down Punk promo. Except it was to watered down and was just bad. Like under mixed koolaid. Eddie Kingston is fail koolaid. And his head is to big for his shoulders.


.....Wha? Fail koolaid? WTF?

Eddie Kingston is amazing.


----------



## vivalabrave

FIP VIOLENCE IS THE ANSWER
Spanky vs. Roderick Strong --- ***
Antonio Banks vs. Ryze --- *1/2
Rainman vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Jared Steele vs. Kahagas (4 Way Fray) --- **
Dunn vs. Fast Eddie --- **3/4
Jimmy Rave vs. Jerrelle Clark --- **3/4
Carnage Crew/Marcos vs. Heartbreak Express/Don Juan --- **1/2
James Gibson vs. Steve Madison --- ***
Homicide vs. CM Punk (FIP Title; Anything Goes) --- ***1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

SmartMarkVideo order arrived...but instead of Tournament Of Death 7, they gave me CHIKARA's Cafe Culture. I can totally see how they screwed that up...

I'm still happy cause I have stuff to hold me over, and I know SMV will send me TOD ASAP 'cause they're cool like that. 

Time to watch Kingston KILL Storm...again!


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Bedlam in Beantown*

Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero - **1/2

Jason Blade vs. Mike Bennett - *1/2

Jigsaw vs. Eddie Edwards - **1/4

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus - ***1/2

Six Man Elimination Match
Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau vs. Larry Sweeney, Brent Albright, & Chris Hero - **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ****
Match of the night by far. Hope his Injustice match is as good.

ROH World Heavyweight Title Match
Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner - ***1/4

Boston Massacre Match
Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2
The street fight between these two was better, but still a fun match.​


----------



## KeepItFresh

*FIP Redefined*

Davey Richards v.s Austin Aries-*****1/4*
Seth Delay v.s Chasyn Rance-*1/4**
Some Women's Tag Match-*N/A*
FIP Tag Team Title Match: Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne v.s The YRR (Kenny King & Jason Blade)-*****1/2*
Anything Goes: Necro Butcher w/Tyler Black v.s Nigel McGuiness-******1/2-***3/4*
FIP Heritage Title match: Sal Rinauro v.s Tyler Black-*****3/4*
Losing Team Breaks Ups: Shawn Murphy v.s The Heartbreak Express-*****3/4*
FIP Title Match: Roderick Strong v.s Erick Stevens-*******1/2*


----------



## -Mystery-

TAKE 25%-30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25%-30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 30% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: june25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: june30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 6/20 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

UPCOMING RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENTS!!!

Use the codes listed above to save money on tickets for any of the following live Ring of Honor events:
6/27- Dayton, OH
6/28- Chicago Ridge, IL
7/25- Toronto, Ontario
7/26- Detroit, MI (PPV Taping)
8/1- Manassas, VA
8/2- New York, NY
8/15- Cleveland, OH
8/16- Chicago, IL
9/19- Boston, MA
9/20- Philadelphia, PA
10/10- Coral Springs, FL
10/11- Orlando, FL
10/24- Hartford, CT
10/25- Edison, NJ

For more information on these shows: Upcoming Events

Tickets can be purchased at: Tickets


----------



## Obfuscation

Maxx Hero said:


> I am not a complete work rate mark, and I do not like Kingston. I hated that promo. It was like a watered down Punk promo. Except it was to watered down and was just bad. Like under mixed koolaid. Eddie Kingston is fail koolaid. And his head is to big for his shoulders.




Umm...


----------



## JD13

Been waiting for this sale. Will be making a nice order tomorrow.


----------



## -Mystery-

Got the 16 Carat Gold Tournament in the mail today.


----------



## Obfuscation

All 3 nights?


----------



## -Mystery-

Hailsabin said:


> All 3 nights?


Yup. Not sure when I'll get to watch though because I have pointless graduation tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation

Damn that graduation.


----------



## Obfuscation

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16312&cat=0&page=1

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS. Although I am upset that only 1 Kingston/Hero made it on there, but its best since the Negative Balance one was on best of Chikara 05 and Loser Leaves CZW was on best of CZW 07. Could have added the Last Man Standing tho. Still, looks awesome. Glad they included his Tournament Of Death match on it.

WHOOPS, forgot I had the last post


----------



## Spartanlax

GODDAMNIT I JUST MADE MY ORDER A FEW DAYS AGO! AAAAAH!

Definitely picking that up soo, SUCH a good deal!


----------



## JD13

No doubt picking the Kingston DVD up.

The new IWA:MS show has the most uninteresting card ever. Looking back now, i kinda wish they would have just died.


----------



## Spartanlax

AniversarioCT is, so far, one of the best CHIKARA shows I've ever seen. Just freakin' awesome string of matches to start the show off, really fun and entertaining. 

BUT...

Skayde vs Turbo is one of the worst matches I've ever seen, literally. Just everything wrong with wrestling. Looked completely fake/choreographed (and poorly choreographed, might I add). They never looked like they were trying to win a wrestling match, the whole thing (I only watched the first 6 minutes, couldn't watch more) were slow and sloppy crap. Pure crap. UGH.

Rant over, back to praise; AniversarioCT might be the best CHIKARA show ever. Ratings/thoughts when I finish it tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation

K, spart you just sold me on it, dispite a lame sounding Skayde match. May have to pick up Cafe Culture or AniversarioMA to get a good dose of him. Glad that show came off well, the Colony/FIST trios match sounded amazing.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

.....So i'm picking up the Anniversario shows, Best of Jacobs, Taylor, AND Kingston! Along with some ROH shows....I'm gonna be so broke


----------



## McQueen

Do yourself a favor and don't buy any CHIKARA shows.

wXw 16 Carat Gold please.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ If Chikara had more Chris Hero, you'd buy the shows...and you know it too lol


----------



## McQueen

Nope, i'm *never* buying a CHIKARA DVD again.

Unless Shane Storm literally dies on tape, or Lax is on them and I need a laugh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ You said you only saw two shows! Get the shows where Kingston absolutely murders Storm and Donst.


----------



## McQueen

I'm up to 3 1/2 now and currently brokering a deal with Codester to get rid of them, and how about no.


----------



## Obfuscation

He has like 4, but I don't even think he finished all but Crushing Weight. 

I'm going to buy Chikara shows with my cash, but I do want to get some other promotions as well. Mainly IWA-MS. But those new best ofs all temp me, Kingston, Taylor and Huss. Jesus. I may get like 10 shows, so I got to make my choices wisely.

Also I just finished watching Homicide vs Takeshi Morishima (yeah I am a year late, so sue me) Awesome match. The crowd was really pulling for Shima, and even tho I was a mega Cide mark, I found myself wanting to see Shima pull out the win as well. Not the longest of bouts, but a near 16 min hard hitting encounter like that was quite superb. ***3/4.

EDIT-CAGE OF PAIN 2 for 3 Chikara shows and A Matter Of Pride(?). Sounds good to me.


----------



## McQueen

Nice rating and nah, Crushing Weight was the one I didn't have much trouble finishing.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what I said, Crushing Weight was the only one I thought you finished.


----------



## McQueen

Nah I finished the KOT's and watched some of the Best of 2005.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Best of 2007 = Awesomeness tbh

I just still can't figure out how a man can hate a wrestling promotion so much?


----------



## Spartanlax

Queen I thought the CHIKARA hate was semi-joking...you really hate it that much? I definitely.....DEFINITELY understand some of the hate, but there's a few CHIKy shows that are good and fun to watch...most of them are garbage though, haha.


----------



## McQueen

I go over the top with the hate sometimes for amusement purposes but nope not a fan.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Best place for CMLL/AAA dvds?

...and I thought people were in love with Chikara.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't buy any CHIKARA shows.
> 
> wXw 16 Carat Gold please.


I know like... nothing about CHIKARA so this hate amuses me.

Watched the Briscoes/DK & Ryo match from DGC II earlier. Fun match, but the 2 previous tags were quite a bit better I thought. ***3/4 I think.


----------



## Maxx Hero

The Briscoes and Typhoon tag was way terrible. Worst match of the night by far live. Terrible. Worst Briscoe match I saw live. Very bad. Modern Brisoces=Fail Koolaid.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Honestly? It was a spot-fest, but I thought it was fun. Really fun. Maybe because I don't hate the Briscoes or something.


----------



## KeepItFresh

McQueen said:


> I go over the top with the hate sometimes for amusement purposes but nope not a fan.


This displeases me.


----------



## McQueen

Why? I still hate CHIKARA, I just play it up more than I really need too.


----------



## KeepItFresh

You've actually viewed whole Chikara events. They don't deserve to be viewed.

Your hate is fake.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Andy3000 said:


> Honestly? It was a spot-fest, but I thought it was fun. Really fun. Maybe because I don't hate the Briscoes or something.


My Briscoe hate is not blind. They were my favorite wrestlers for a good one year period from summer 06 until fall 07. Then I started realizing how non unique the matches become and how little they do to make their opponents look good. 

Think about how that match with Kid and Saito could have been. Look at what it was. Saito was a non-factor most of the match and Kid was their bitch. It was just Briscoes doing moves in an incredibly hot little gymnasium.


----------



## JD13

Just ordered:

Supercard of honor 3
Dragongate challenge 2
FIP redefined
FIP Cage of pain 2
Kevin Sullivan & the death of WCW
Glory by honor 6 & San fransico/Cow palace posters
McGuinness t shirt


----------



## Obfuscation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRf4AiL79ps

This makes me quite excited to see Kingston/Storm 2. STORM MEANS BUSINESS~


----------



## Kapone89

Another one of my match ratings. 
*CMLL, Torneo Cibernetico, "Los Reyes Del Aire", 16.02.2007*
_*Averno, Mephisto, Sangre Azteca, Felino, Stuka, Sagrado, Super Nova & Leono
Vs.
Volador Jr., La Mascara, Misterioso, Alex Koslov, Virus, Valiente, Sombra De Plata & Metro ***1/2 - ***3/4*_

Found it here in the other media folder.


----------



## Cleavage

I was thinking of getting these DVDs and I was wondering if someone can tell me if the are any good and give me the match ratings 

ROH Bedlam In Beantown
ROH Injustice
ROH Tag Wars 2008


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Dragon Challenge II

Nigel McGuiness v.s Delirious-*****1/4-**1/2*
The YRR (Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro) v.s Volture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus)-*3/4**
Genki Horiguchi v.s Austin Aries-*****
El Generico & Kevin Steen v.s Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino-******
BxB Hulk & SHINGO v.s Age of the Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs) w/Lacey-******3/4-*****
The Briscoes v.s Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid-******3/4*
No Remorse Corps (Rocky Romero, Davey Richards & Roderick Strong) v.s Erick Stevens, Go Shiozaki & CIMA-******1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

***1/4 for the main event? I thought it was pretty solid, I went with ***3/4, although that finish was lame. No heat on it whatsoever.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Hailsabin said:


> ***1/4 for the main event? I thought it was pretty solid, I went with ***3/4, although that finish was lame. No heat on it whatsoever.


Exactly a **** proformance, but with a really lame finish and selling of moves that barely touched the person.


----------



## Obfuscation

If only that match had a better finish.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Fabo said:


> I was thinking of getting these DVDs and I was wondering if someone can tell me if the are any good and give me the match ratings
> 
> ROH Bedlam In Beantown
> ROH Injustice
> ROH Tag Wars 2008


Tag Wars 08 blows the other 2 away. Just kills them.

I dislike Bedlam in Beantown and Injustice.


----------



## TheCobra333

Latest 4 PWG shows:


*Dia De Los Dangerous*
Ronin and Scorpio Sky vs. Young Bucks---***
Frankie Kazarian vs. Karl Anderson---**1/2
TJ Perkins and Hook Bomberry vs. Los Luchas---**
Candice LeRae vs. Daffney---*3/4
Human Tornado vs. Necro Butcher---**1/4
Dynasty vs. Incoherence---**3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Human Tornado vs. Karl Anderson---**1/2

Overall: 5.5/10


*Scared Straight*
Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins vs. Scorpio Sky and Ronin---**1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli---**
Young Bucks vs. Los Luchas---**3/4
Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston---**
Dynasty vs. Briscoes---***
Human Tornado vs. Jack Evans---**1/2

Overall: 5/10


*1.21 Gigawatts*
Nemesis vs. Brandon Bonham---**
Candice LeRae vs. LuFisto---**1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero---***
Dynasty vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico---***1/2
Scorpio Sky and Ronin vs. Young Bucks vs. TJ Perkins and Hook Bomberry vs. Los Luchas---***
Human Tornado and LuFisto vs. Chris Hero and Candice LeRae---***

Overall: 7.5/10


*It's A Gift...And A Curse*
Hello Kitty vs. Kuromi---*1/2
Bino Gambino vs. Nemesis---**1/4
Ronin and Scorpio Sky vs. TJ Perkins and Hook Bomberry---***
Scott Lost vs. Claudio Castagnoli---**1/2
Brawl: Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan---very entertaining and Joey Ryan brought great intensity
Nick Jackson vs. Brandon Bonham---***
Los Luchas vs. MAZADA and NOSAWA---***
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong---***1/2

Overall: 8/10



I would recommend passing on the Dia De Los Dangerous/Scared Straight combo but definitely purchase the 1.21 Gigawatts/It's A Gift...And A Curse one.


----------



## Kapone89

Found this on the tube.
I think this clip shows why you should not piss Akira Maeda off.
Cause he will make you humble!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4E3-nfNvlQk


----------



## McQueen

I would have marked if Volk Han would have jumped out and broke all of Wataru's limbs in a matter of seconds.

RINGS 4 THE WIN!


----------



## Kapone89

Coincidentally enough im ummmm..... "acquiring" a RINGS tournament from 2000 at the moment, granted thats when they had turned into a MMA promotion after Maeda left.
And i also know why Sakata is making a living in HUSTLE now. My life is complete


----------



## Spartanlax

Does anyone have a contact e-mail address for SmartMarkVideo? I used their message/help form to contact them and it's been a few days without a response...yet a year or two ago I had to e-mail them regarding order issues and received a response within like 30 minutes. I hate contacting peeps through those forms -_-


----------



## Platt

[email protected] is the one I have saved from the last time I had to contact them.


----------



## Spartanlax

Thanks Plattycakes. That's your name now; I've decided.


----------



## Platt

Spartanlax said:


> Thanks Plattycakes. That's your name now; I've decided.


:no::no: Anyway McQueen already gave me a new name yesterday.


----------



## McQueen

Chris Platzac 4 the win.

EDIT: Chris is Awesome if you didn't know.


----------



## Spartanlax

Contacted SMV again so hopefully I get my TOD7 soon, but I downloaded Demanto/Sanchez (first round match) from the indy media section and wow, I'm really excited to see this tournament now, because those two actually had a very good and entertaining match. Pinkie Sanchez most definitely has a bright future on the indy scene.


----------



## Obfuscation

^Great news. Demanto was expected to own in another deathmatch. His one vs Vortekz last year was great. TOD 7 surely seems like a shoe in now.

I'm going to make 2 different orders. One today, and another next week. So far on my first order I'm going with:

King Of Trios 08 Nights 2 & 3
Cafe Culture
Grit & Glory
AniversarioMA & CT

Then my next order will be:

King Of Trios 08 Night 1
Young Lions Cup 6 All 3 Nights (depends on when its out)
Bruised
New Star Navigation
Best Of Eddie Kingston
Passion & Persistance

If YLC isn't there, I'm getting the 07 shows and P&P. All in all I'm quite happy about these orders. But I may want to purchase TOD as well, might have to pass on something.


----------



## Spartanlax

If you want to pass on something, you could pass on Cafe Culture or Grit N Glory and I can just rip/upload the matches you want to see (I'm currently uploading Storm/Kingston II) so you have money for another show.


----------



## Obfuscation

I could pass on Cafe Culture. I want it, but I could eventually get it down the line. If you upload like the entire 2nd half of CC I wouldn't need to have it

Like all of that sounds awesome.


----------



## Blasko

Can you maybe up Storm/King I? My friend and me have been wanting that for a long time...


----------



## Spartanlax

I uploaded it a while ago...did I not post it here? At least I think I did, I could have imagined it.

I'll upload it tonight...I may have to re-rip it. If I don't, it'll be up in like 20 minutes. King/Storm II is gonna be up in three minutes or so.


----------



## Blasko

Oh Chirs. <3


----------



## Spartanlax

Good news; I DID upload Kingston/Storm I a while back. Check the indy media section in a minute for both I and II.

luvu2jay


----------



## Obfuscation

omg @ having King/Storm 1. Nice~

That is like the only match from Two Eyebrows I really care for. No need to purchase the show now


----------



## Spartanlax

Funny thing is Cody; 2EABT1 is SO much more solid than Cafe Culture. CC just isn't a fun show to watch and things tend to drag; very not CHIKARA-ish. Aside from the FIST vs Lightning Storm tag match there's nothing really to see (although to be fair I haven't watched Claudio/Rivera just yet after seeing Rivera's awful performance at AniversarioCT). I highly recommend 2EABT1, very good show with a great main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hmm, I may just buy that over CC then. I saw Skayde at King Of Trios(even though it was just one match) and he seemed fine. Hopefully his flawed proformance was only vs Turbo, since a good portion of the reason why I am buying AniversarioMA is for his match vs El Pantera. The report said that match was phenomenal, we will just see.

If you can upload me the matches from CC then I won't need to own it. I just wanted to see FIST/Lighting Storm, 2 RDV semi finals & Colony & Pantera/The Order.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yea I'll get that done this week...hopefully you enjoy the RDV semi-finals more than me. I didn't enjoy the first one at ALL and the second one was just 'there'. Dead crowd didn't help.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe I can, I am just not expecting any of them to be better or as much fun as the ones last year. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Blasko

Meh. King/Storm I > King/Storm II


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh most definitely, King/Storm II was sloppy and slow and lacked the 'surprise' of King/Storm I, however they tried to play off their previous encounter well enough and Storm got killed enough/fired off some nice shots to make it entertaining.


----------



## Obfuscation

I just finished DLing Kingston/Storm II. I wasn't expecting it to be better after finishing up the first one. Wow, great match that was. ***3/4.

Random Match I have watched as well:

Nigel vs Black-****1/4-1/2 
Drake Younger vs CJ Otis-**** (LMS & Barbed Wire Mayhem)
MsChif vs Lacey vs Rain vs Daizee vs Knuckles vs Mercedez Martinez-***1/4 (TPI 04)


----------



## Blasko

I have their second one at *** 1/2, maybe even *** 1/4. Mostly for sloppy efforts and mostly the same as their first match, with little twists and turns. 

Their first match, how ever, gets ****. Maybe even a **** 1/4. Great stuff from both men.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*Supercard of Honor III*

Delirious v.s Go Shiozaki-****
The YRR (Chasyn Rance, Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro) v.s Dingo, Alex Payne & Bushwacker Luke-****3/4*
FIGHT: Erick Stevens v.s Roderick Strong-******3/4 or N/A*
Relaxed Rules: Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black v.s The Briscoes-******
SHINGO & BxB Hulk v.s Steenerico-*******1/4*
ROH Title Match: Austin Aries v.s Nigel McGuinness-*******1/2*
Typhoon (Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & CIMA) v.s Muscle Outlaws (Genki Horiguchi, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino)-******3/4*

Awesome show all around. 3 ****+ matches and two that were close even though I really disliked the main event and one really wasn't a match.


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I have their second one at *** 1/2, maybe even *** 1/4. Mostly for sloppy efforts and mostly the same as their first match, with little twists and turns.
> 
> Their first match, how ever, gets ****. Maybe even a **** 1/4. Great stuff from both men.


I'm with ya. **** for the first one, and then ***1/4 for the second....maaaabes ***1/2.


----------



## Sephiroth

New ROH Names:

6/27 Dayton - "Battle For Supremacy"
6/28 Chicago - "Vendetta II"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Just watched both Kingston Vs Storm matches here are my ratings:

Kingston Vs Storm I - ****1/4
Kingston Vs Storm II - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

Vendetta II? Hopefully it can live up to how good the original one was. Roddy/AmDrag again plz.

I haven't finished watching Kingston/Storm II but for the first match I have it at ***3/4. Might bump it, just a great match nonetheless. Sickest Backfist To The Future ever.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright guys this is coming down to a hard decision, I've got 25 dollars and I'd like one of these three best of's right now from Smart Mark Video. Now i'll get the other two later when I get more cash, but I'd like one now.

Which one should I get first? Jimmy Jacobs Best of, Eddie Kingston Best of, or Chuck Taylor Best of? I'm leaning towards the Jacobs best of, because it has the majority of matches while Jacobs held the IWA-MS title.

Edit - Went and ordered Jacobs' best of instead of waiting and thinking about it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well we can't make you change your mind now, but I can't say you could go wrong with any of them. All 3 look great. I'm leaning towards the Kingston one first(as I thought you would have) but I would like to get them all. Only thing stopping me from doing so are tons of Chikara shows and the TPI's

Like all of the best of's I want. Kingston, Taylor, Huss, Younger, Havoc & Gage. Hard to believe that only costs $120. Worth it if you ask me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

My birthday is in 4 days, so I think i'll probably get more cash. I was going to save up for a PS3, but said fuck it. So I'm going to pick up the recent Chikara shows, more Best of's and SOH 3 and DGC 2.


----------



## T-C

Happy birthday for 4 days time.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Why thank you T-C.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

He's got Luca Toni in his sig, don't listen to anything he says...


----------



## Blasko

My birthday is in 11 days. 

Why am I bringing this up? Because I am better then GenNeXt.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> My birthday is in 11 days.
> 
> Why am I bringing this up? *Because I am better then GenNeXt*.


LOTS of people are...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> My birthday is in 11 days.
> 
> Why am I bringing this up? Because I am better then GenNeXt.


This is true ladies and gentlemen lol


----------



## Sephiroth

Sweet, you guys are gonna be what? 15? 

...Quit bragging

Edit: Oh snap, GeNext really IS turning 15...


----------



## T-C

Happy Birthday for 11 days time Jay.

Pubes will be coming soon. :side:


----------



## Blasko

I will be 18 and still plan on living with my mum.


----------



## Sephiroth

T-C said:


> Happy Birthday for 11 days time Jay.
> 
> Pubes will be coming soon. :side:


And in maybe 23 years, he'll finally move out of his parents' basement


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I will be 18 and still plan on living with my mum.


Put her in a old person's home...


----------



## Blasko

After I beat your ass like the little jobber boy bitch you are in CoD 4.


----------



## Obfuscation

My birthday is in 42 days~

I wanted to feel special too.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> After I beat your ass like the little jobber boy bitch you are in CoD 4.


Who me? Blasko we can't be enemies we must be allies so we can take on the evil that are N00bs on XBOX LIVE!


----------



## Obfuscation

Rewatched Kingston/Storm I and went with the full ****. 

Kingston/Storm II, a good little match. 5 Min shorter than the previous, but still good. Storm's nose might have been busted worse this time around. It literally started to pour ASAP. ***1/4. Fun stuff.


----------



## JD13

Andy3000 said:


> He's got Luca Toni in his sig, don't listen to anything he says...


Luca Toni is a very handsome man. 

It was my birthday last week. (the big 1 9) Nobody here wished me HBDay :sad:

This thread is like 90% spam


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Happy late belated birthday JD, also if you've just noticed that the Indy DVD help thread is like 90% spam then where the hell have you been? lol

Cody, I enjoyed Kingston Vs Storm II but it's exactly the same as Kingston Vs Storm I only with a different finish and shorter. I gave it a ***1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

^I posted indy thread related stuff above.

No warning for me. I blame Dylan for all of this.

EDIT-I agree man. Still fun enough stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spam = Fun

Anyways, gonna check out Kobashi/KENTA vs. Kenskay Office from the recent Great Voyage show


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> ^I posted indy thread related stuff above.
> 
> No warning for me. I blame Dylan for all of this.
> 
> EDIT-I agree man. Still fun enough stuff.


Yeah I blame myself as well lol.

I did enjoy Storm nailing That Japanesse Move on Kingston while he was in the ropes. Although I did wish that Kingston did nail the Backfist in King Vs Storm 2.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Hey guys. I am usually just always in the WWE version of this thread, but have decided to come here for a little help .

I am interested in getting a DVD (just 1, for now), to get a taste of something different to WWE and even TNA, so what would you guys recommend I get?


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Yeah I blame myself as well lol.
> 
> I did enjoy Storm nailing That Japanesse Move on Kingston while he was in the ropes. Although I did wish that Kingston did nail the Backfist in King Vs Storm 2.


He nailed him right in the face with is knee~ Same here man, but I didn't mind a different finish. We didn't want both matches to be TOO identical.

Cal, do you care if its from ROH, CZW, Chikara, etc. Got any form of preferences?


----------



## Spartanlax

bigcal, trust me my friend, and get Glory By Honor VI Night 2 from Ring Of Honor. It gives you EVERYTHING (pure wrestling, comedy, brawl, high flying, puro, stiff action, etc) and does it well. Plus it's a recent show so you could have a semi-idea of the current state of ROH if you wish to follow it.

Also, you birthday boys, congrats in case I forget to wish you happy bday when the day comes. You know what you should do? Make Facebooks  I need more wrestling fans on Facebook so people get my quotes/statuses without asking questions


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Hailsabin said:


> He nailed him right in the face with is knee~ Same here man, but I didn't mind a different finish. We didn't want both matches to be TOO identical.
> 
> Cal, do you care if its from ROH, CZW, Chikara, etc. Got any form of preferences?


I don't really care where its from, as long as I can get hold of a copy of it lol .

Not sure about the state of certain Indy promotions these days though, but I am not really into hardcore wrestling, more pure wrestling.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

JD13 said:


> Luca Toni is a very handsome man.
> 
> It was my birthday last week. (the big 1 9) Nobody here wished me HBDay :sad:
> 
> This thread is like 90% spam


He was also part of the fucking team that kept us (Scotland) from making the Euro's. I know I'm bitter.... but fuck it, I blame that jackass.

And yeah, the fact there's even football talk pretty much proves your "90% spam" theory. That's not even in the WWE DVD thread and that's full of, well, everything.


----------



## Spartanlax

The state of ROH is awesome as ever (some questionable booking this year moreso than others, but hey, Gabe's human) and CHIKARA is doing really great. CZW and IWA:MS are pure shit. PWG is doing well and have put out good shows, but they've had a lot of bad luck this year. FIP put out an awesome show called Redefined and have just been on a roll all year.

If you want pure wrestling, ROH. If you want pure wrestling that also incorporates a more entertainmenty/WWE style, go with FIP.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Holy FUCK, 'cal in the Indy thread lol. 

I'd probably agree with Lax on Glory By honor VI, even if I'm not really a fan of the show myself. Also, if you listen to McQueen, never EVER go near CHIKARA.


----------



## JD13

bigcal said:


> Hey guys. I am usually just always in the WWE version of this thread, but have decided to come here for a little help .
> 
> I am interested in getting a DVD (just 1, for now), to get a taste of something different to WWE and even TNA, so what would you guys recommend I get?


If you want a recent ROH show then try Supercard of honor 3 from WM weekend. 

night 3 of Chikaras king of trios 08 was great.

PWGs all star weekend 6.

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> The state of ROH is awesome as ever (some questionable booking this year moreso than others, but hey, Gabe's human) and CHIKARA is doing really great. CZW and IWA:MS are pure shit. PWG is doing well and have put out good shows, but they've had a lot of bad luck this year. FIP put out an awesome show called Redefined and have just been on a roll all year.
> 
> If you want pure wrestling, ROH. If you want pure wrestling that also incorporates a more entertainmenty/WWE style, go with FIP.


Redefined has Stevens Vs Strong for the FIP Title right? If so I'll have to pick it up. Also Lax, I think I actually have a facebook, but i've never been on it or used it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Thanks for all the replies so far guys.

Ok, I'll narrow it down to just ROH to make it easier for recommendations .


----------



## Obfuscation

bigcal said:


> I don't really care where its from, as long as I can get hold of a copy of it lol .
> 
> Not sure about the state of certain Indy promotions these days though, but I am not really into hardcore wrestling, more pure wrestling.


Well no Tournament Of Death shows for you then...

From ROH: Better Than Our Best, Vendetta, Ring Of Homicide, Glory By Honor V Night 2, Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard Of Honor I & II, Final Battle 2006, Escape From New York.

Chikara: King Of Trios 07 or 08 All 3 Nights, Sordid Perils Of Everday Exsistance, Cibernetico & Robin, Bruised, Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One, Crushing Weight Of Mainstream Ignorance

PWG: Battle Of Los Angeles 2005, 2006, 2007 All 2 or 3 nights, Any of the All Star Weekend Shows, Based On True Story, Pearl Habra, Zombies Shouldn't Run, Giant Sized Annual #4.

Just a couple of shows I know or have seen that are good from those promotions.


----------



## Spartanlax

GenerationNeXt said:


> Redefined has Stevens Vs Strong for the FIP Title right? If so I'll have to pick it up. Also Lax, I think I actually have a facebook, but i've never been on it or used it.


Yessir. And use it, fool! I'm addicted to FB like crack haha.



> Ok, I'll narrow it down to just ROH to make it easier for recommendations .


Supercard Of Honor 3 is being touted as the best ROH show ever, and I believe it (haven't seen it, but judging from the card/hundreds of reviews claiming it to be 'da bomb). However, Glory By Honor VI Night 2 is my favorite ROH show ever simply because everything on it is great/entertaining and it has literally every style of wrestling ROH has to offer. Plus, all the matches are damn good as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I still haven't watched SOH 3 despite having had it for about a month. I haven't even finished DGC II. Something must be wrong with me.


----------



## Sephiroth

2005: Final Battle 2005

2006: Dragon Gate Challenge, Supercard of Honor, Better than our Best, Ring of Homicide, Death Before Dishonor IV, Unified, Anarchy in the UK, Glory by Honor V: Night 2, Final Battle 2006

2007: FYF: NYC, FYF: Liverpool, FYF: Finale, All-Star Extravaganza III, Supercard of Honor 2, Good Times, Great Memories, Driven, Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1, Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2

2008: Sixth Year Anniversary. Supercard of Honor 3, Tag Wars 2008

That's as back as I'd recommend . Supercard of Honor 3 is the first show you should consider getting. It's one of the best and it's very very recent.


----------



## Obfuscation

WATCH THOSE SHOWS MAN!

EDIT-I forgot to mention Unified, my favorite ROH show:$


----------



## - Styles -

bigcal said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far guys.
> 
> Ok, I'll narrow it down to just ROH to make it easier for recommendations .



I'm not the biggest RoH fan but I'd recommend Supercard of Honor III by far. One of the best overall wrestling shows I've seen in a while. Should be easy to find as well. 4 ****+ star matches imo.

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****-****1/4
BxB Hulk/Shingo vs. El Generico/Steen - ****
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4
CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi and Genki Horiguchi - ****1/2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I love Unified too actually. Used to my favourite show until Driven and Man Up came out.

I'm gonna watch the main event of DGC II tonight. I've decided. That way I can get to SOH tomorrow.... or soon.


----------



## Spartanlax

No love for Fourth Anniversary Show? My first ever ROH show ever, but that's not why I'm attatched to it; it's just awesome. My favorite Homicide and Cabana match ever on that show; and they just happen to be facing each other!


----------



## Obfuscation

Need to watch Unified tonight, love that show. Team UK vs Team NOAH was surprising ownage.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Hailsabin said:


> Need to watch Unified tonight, love that show. Team UK vs Team NOAH was surprising ownage.


Definitely. Pretty underrated I think. The double main event was pure ownage as well.


----------



## JD13

I would say Unified is my favourite ROH show, and Dragon/Nigel my favorite match.

I just got a lifetime membership, you guys are stuck with me 4 life.


----------



## Spartanlax

JD13 4 LYFE?!

I can learn to love that


----------



## JD13

Spartanlax said:


> JD13 4 LYFE?!
> 
> I can learn to love that


You make it sound so ... dirty :no:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Thanks for the help everyone. I am off to find Supercard of Honor III!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

My favorite ROH show is Generation Next. It's the first ROH show I bought and it was the beginning of the greatest ROH stables ever. Also has one of my favorite 8-Man tag matches. Hey Lax, I set up my facebook man, send me your link in a PM or something.


----------



## Sephiroth

Facebook is only cool if you're in college. Quit stealing our thunder, you Junior High kids.


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey, I'm a year away from college and have used FB every day for the past year...I'm in the club. The FB club.


----------



## -GP-

bigcal said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I am off to find Supercard of Honor III!


yep, excellent choice imo. One of the very best cards i've seen top to bottom

make sure you come back with comments after you've watched it 

EDIT: Facebook is nice and all, but it has the tendency to make you feel kinda sad after you realise you've clicked your way through friends of friends to a hot girl and look at her pics without even knowing her...


----------



## Sephiroth

Facebook is like myspace, but less creepy...and they charge you money for some shit, which is fucking stupid.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> and they charge you money for some shit, which is fucking stupid.


really?
never come across that...what kind of things?


----------



## Sephiroth

GP_Punk said:


> really?
> never come across that...what kind of things?


Like buy a "gift" for someone for $1. It's just a picture. 

Some are free. I think the first one you send is free. The rest cost money.

It'll take you to a screen where you pick the gift, leave a comment for the message, and on the bottom it says this:

"You will be able to enter your credit card information and send your gift on the next page."


----------



## Spartanlax

And that's why I don't send gifts. Just messages of love and affection <3<3<3


----------



## -GP-

:lmao
i can't believe people actually pay for little online pictures 
*he says with a 'lifetime premium' tag under his username...*

never got to adding any of those 'applications' myself. i find it so annoying when i'm trying to get to somebody's message wall and i can't reach it because of all the apps so i don't do it.
Plus i don't need 586 announcements per day over who bit me or poked me or gave me a back-rub or whatever

it's ok to keep in touch with people - i've run into friends i haven't seen since elementary school - but once your profile gets a life of it's own...it's just a more "legit" myspace until something else comes along


----------



## Sephiroth

The "poked" application is probably popular with you youngn's and your immature minds.

*Pokes Blasko* Hehe, double entendre ftw

Edit: How long has rep been back?


----------



## -GP-

Believe it or not, i've never been poked...don't know if that's good or bad though...it does kinda have a "billy-no-mates" ring to it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Please send me more FB links, only having Lax as my friend makes me sad  to keep this on topic...uh...

Are any of the newly released ROH shows worth buying?


----------



## Sephiroth

Get Tag Wars 08


----------



## Blasko

Poke me again.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

How the hell did the WWE DVD thread get a rant on it about having spam, but there isn't about a billion rants on this one?


----------



## Rush

Because people don't want to mess with those indy trolls


----------



## GenerationNeXt

We're so damn awesome that no one messes with us, and the fact that most of the people in this section aren't n00bs and we don't have any of these type of threads like "OMGZ BRAN DANIELSAN IS LYK THE BEST EVA"


----------



## KeepItFresh

People that post like that wouldn't understand a Bryan Danielson match.

Totally watching Bedlam In Beantown.


----------



## Spartanlax

I love this section so friggin' much. All the annoying tards have left, and all the nice/entertaining tards have stayed

Yay for indy trollz.


----------



## McQueen

Honestly I need to stop ordering DVD's

1 x Best of Michinoku Pro Set V.1 thru V.12 
1 x Best of Tanahashi (IVP/Buythematch.com Custom Comp) 
1 x Legacy of Terry Funk V.2 (4 Disc Set) (IVP Custom Comp) 
1 x Legacy of Terry Funk V.1 (4 Disc Set) (IVP Custom Comp) 

But this amount of awesomeness cannot be passed up.

OMG BigCal!


----------



## Platt

ROH have really outdone themselves this time got my latest order in 4 days, fastest ever


----------



## McQueen

That's because by now Platt they have installed one of the "airtubes" the bank employs for the drive thru teller for highspeed transfer. Or perhaps they know beforehand to just send you all new DVD's in stock.


----------



## Platt

Something weird is going on with my post got the Best Of Kingston today that was shipped on the 16th but still haven't got TOD and Best of Jacobs that shipped on the 11th


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ That's weird. Platt give me ratings for the Kingston best of whenever you get done it.


----------



## McQueen

And remember all matches occuring in CHIKARA must be lowered a full star for each person in the audience.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> And remember all matches occuring in CHIKARA must be lowered a full star for each person in the audience.


Of course, I can't believe I forgot to add that lol.


----------



## McQueen

At least using that scale you can never go below 2 stars since Quack selling concessions doesn't count.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> At least using that scale you can never go below 2 stars since Quack selling concessions doesn't count.


:lmao 

I don't think there's anything I can say about that lol.


----------



## McQueen

I was pretty impressed by myself too. :lmao


----------



## Platt

Given the amount of stuff I have still to watch it will probably be a year before I get to it :$


----------



## McQueen

Same here Platt, same here.


----------



## Platt

Time for a random moan that will make me look like an obsessive fool, so ROH have changed there logo colors (again) from the last 3 releases. Now this doesn't bother me so much as the fact that they don't think things through properly, although Take No Prisoners is being released now it actually happened months ago so you have 1 random DVD with the new colors followed by 3 with the old colors before going back to the new colors again. Sad I know but it was annoying me.


----------



## McQueen

I still don't like the way the modified the logo in 2007, i'll have to check this out.


----------



## -GP-

check this out guys
http://biggerstrongerfastermovie.com/

i read in this month's FSM that somehow they got a crapload of WWE logos and footage (Hogan in particular) in it.
when it goes on wide release, look out for the Vince shitstorm


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I'll probably go see that, it looks good.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Spartanlax said:


> I love this section so friggin' much. *All the annoying tards have left*, and all the nice/entertaining tards have stayed
> 
> Yay for indy trollz.


I'm back lol.



-Mystery- said:


> No spam plz.
> 
> I'd hate to see this thread turn into the WWE DVD thread.


Too late, 'cal's started a migration of WWE fans. Next we'll get Feel The Fire....



GP_Punk said:


> check this out guys
> http://biggerstrongerfastermovie.com/
> 
> i read in this month's FSM that somehow they got a crapload of WWE logos and footage (Hogan in particular) in it.
> when it goes on wide release, look out for the Vince shitstorm


Awesome, I thought I was the only one that read FSM .

Anyway, finally watched the main event of DGC II last night and enjoyed it a fair bit. ***3/4 probably, so the show overall was pretty freakin' sweet with 4 matches around the **** mark (2 being ****1/4 with the other 2 being ***3/4). Also, I mark for Genki so him/Aries was fun too (*** I think).


----------



## Sephiroth

Andy, you're the only one who talks in depth about puro, why would anyone miss you? In fact, it's been pretty noobish with you gone.

*looks at Spartan, Blasko, GeNext, McQueen*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Sephiroth said:


> Andy, you're the only one who talks in depth about puro, why would anyone miss you? In fact, it's been pretty noobish with you gone.
> 
> *looks at Spartan, Blasko, GeNext, McQueen*


I'm gonna take that as 50% compliment. And I've still been here, just haven't been watching the old 'rasslin as much with the Euro's being on.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fact: Andy and I have the best avatar/sig combo.

By the way, so far the 16 Carat Gold tournament has been kick ass.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> *Fact: Andy and I have the best avatar/sig combo.*
> 
> By the way, so far the 16 Carat Gold tournament has been kick ass.


No fuckin' doubt!

Well, so much for watching Supercard 3; I have to go to my brother's fucking parents night. The fuck's the point, all the bitch is gonna tell me is that he's a retard. 

/End mini-rant.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Andy3000 said:


> No fuckin' doubt!
> 
> Well, so much for watching Supercard 3; I have to go to my brother's fucking parents night. The fuck's the point, all the bitch is gonna tell me is that he's a retard.
> 
> /End mini-rant.


Speaking of Supercard 3... I'm taking a break from sorting out my stuff for tomorrows move, and I am watching the show. Just started watching Strong/Stevens match. I have heard of Strong before, and seen a couple matches from him, but never heard of Stevens... I don't think so anyway...


----------



## KingKicks

Whoa bigcal in the Indy DVD thread? when did this begin?!

Enjoy Supercard of Honor 3 man, it's amazing from the Strong/Stevens match onwards.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Benjo™ said:


> Whoa bigcal in the Indy DVD thread? when did this begin?!
> 
> Enjoy Supercard of Honor 3 man, it's amazing from the Strong/Stevens match onwards.


I popped my Indy thread cherry last night . Wanted some recommendations for a good show to watch, as I wanted to see something different from WWE, and Supercard III is pretty much something that everyone mentioned so I got it.


----------



## KingKicks

bigcal said:


> I popped my Indy thread cherry last night . Wanted some recommendations for a good show to watch, as I wanted to see something different from WWE, and Supercard III is pretty much something that everyone mentioned so I got it.


Oh ok man, you should definetly enjoy it. Best watch this year along with Wrestlemania 24.

And i only just realised that i added you on MSN about a month ago :lmao.


----------



## Blasko

The indy trolls, they grow. 

It makes me all warm on the inside.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy3000 said:


> No fuckin' doubt!
> 
> Well, so much for watching Supercard 3; I have to go to my brother's fucking parents night. The fuck's the point, all the bitch is gonna tell me is that he's a retard.
> 
> /End mini-rant.


Aren't your brother's parents...you know...your parents too? 

Are you on the drugs right now Angle 3000? 




Also, wow...even Cal is gonna beat me to SOHIII. Enjoy the show man and welcome to the obsession of Indy-ness.


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> Aren't your brother's parents...you know...your parents too?
> 
> Are you on the drugs right now Angle 3000?


That actually took me a couple of reads, but it made sense in the end:
"parents night", as in some sort of school parent meeting i assume, right Andy?


----------



## vivalabrave

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Ok that makes more sense. Sometimes I just don't know if I talking to Angle or Andy.


----------



## captaincharisma24

Hi, just need some ROH advice, I've just ordered Supercard Of Honor 3 and I'm going to get another show as well and that will probably be Dragon Gate Challenge II or 6th Anniversary show. Any advice on which one is better, baring in mind I already own Driven so I've seen Mcguinness Vs Danielson from that show. Advice please?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It's cool, it's Andy for the time being. 

Yeah, pretty much what Punk said. My mum was supposed to go but she's working late so I had to take him. Stepping foot back in that school makes me wish I was in Angle mode though. The fact that his teacher only spoke to me for about 3 minutes before realising I was the degenerate that terrorised her when I was there makes the night all the more bullshit.

OK I'm done now, I'll go take my shit to the WWE thread.

EDIT: 6th Ann. is a great show. I'd probably recommend that over DGC II having just watched both recently myself.


----------



## -Mystery-

The ROH Tag Title tournament show has been named "Up For Grabs".


----------



## vivalabrave

Loved 6YA as well. Dragon-Nigel is my clear cut MOTY so far. Very different from their other matches but in a good way.

Haven't seen The Mania weekend shows yet so I can't comment on those, although I doubt DGCII will top 6YA for me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> The ROH Tag Title tournament show has been named "Up For Grabs".


That show sounds....amazing lol.


----------



## captaincharisma24

Ok thanks I'll go with 6YA then, I was just worried McGuinness/Danielson wouldn't be worth seeing after watching Driven.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*ROH: Supercard of Honor III*

I have seen the odd ROH match before, but this was my first full event. I'm not going to write a full review for the event like I normally do in the WWE DVD Thread, but I will talk about a few things.


*Go Shiozaki Vs Delirious - **3/4*

LMFAO at Delirious. 


*Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo & Payne Vs The YRR - **

Firstly, why the hell was Bushwhacker Luke on the card? Urgh, just urgh. Speaking of urgh, who the hell was commentating on that match? It was awful, that's all I know lol.


*Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens - ****

I had looked up some other ratings for the event after I finished watching the show, and it seems I have rated some matches lower than everyone else. One in particular is this match. I didn't see anything that great about it, and the fact the ref was beat up and the match never actually ended despite about 15 more minutes of fighting didn't do much for me. At least 'Taker/Triple H had a finish... 


*Jay & Mark Briscoe Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - ***1/2*

I hated the first part of this match, where they spend about 10 minutes fighting in the crowd. When they got back into the ring though, it picked up and I got into the match. The ending was great too! Shame the first half of the match brought down my overall enjoyment of the match.


*BxB Hulk & Shingo Vs El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4*

Finally, a match that lives up to the hype! The match was just so energetic and was non stop action. So many great moves, and so many near falls from some great moves. I really enjoyed this match!


*Nigel McGuiness Vs Austin Aries - ****1/2*

Bloody hell, McGuiness looks different from when I last saw him (its been a long time though lol). Either that, or I am thinking of someone completely different . I loved this match. No more needs to be said.


*CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito Vs Genki Horiguchi, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi - ****1/2*

A very long match, but absolutely amazing. I don't really know what else to day lol.



Well, for my first ROH show, I was pretty impressed. A little disappointed with a couple of matches that have been rated much higher by a lot of people, but oh well. The last 3 matches were amazing, and I think I am a McGuiness fan now!

I think I will have to check out some more ROH stuff, and especially some more McGuiness stuff!


----------



## KingKicks

bigcal said:


> *ROH: Supercard of Honor III*
> 
> I have seen the odd ROH match before, but this was my first full event. I'm not going to write a full review for the event like I normally do in the WWE DVD Thread, but I will talk about a few things.
> 
> 
> *Go Shiozaki Vs Delirious - **3/4*
> 
> LMFAO at Delirious.
> 
> 
> *Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo & Payne Vs The YRR - **
> 
> Firstly, why the hell was Bushwhacker Luke on the card? Urgh, just urgh. Speaking of urgh, who the hell was commentating on that match? It was awful, that's all I know lol.
> 
> 
> *Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens - ****
> 
> I had looked up some other ratings for the event after I finished watching the show, and it seems I have rated some matches lower than everyone else. One in particular is this match. I didn't see anything that great about it, and the fact the ref was beat up and the match never actually ended despite about 15 more minutes of fighting didn't do much for me. At least 'Taker/Triple H had a finish...
> 
> 
> *Jay & Mark Briscoe Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - ***1/2*
> 
> I hated the first part of this match, where they spend about 10 minutes fighting in the crowd. When they got back into the ring though, it picked up and I got into the match. The ending was great too! Shame the first half of the match brought down my overall enjoyment of the match.
> 
> 
> *BxB Hulk & Shingo Vs El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****1/4*
> 
> Finally, a match that lives up to the hype! The match was just so energetic and was non stop action. So many great moves, and so many near falls from some great moves. I really enjoyed this match!
> 
> 
> *Nigel McGuiness Vs Austin Aries - ****1/2*
> 
> Bloody hell, McGuiness looks different from when I last saw him (its been a long time though lol). Either that, or I am thinking of someone completely different . I loved this match. No more needs to be said.
> 
> 
> *CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito Vs Genki Horiguchi, Masato Yoshino, & Naruki Doi - ****1/2*
> 
> A very long match, but absolutely amazing. I don't really know what else to day lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for my first ROH show, I was pretty impressed. A little disappointed with a couple of matches that have been rated much higher by a lot of people, but oh well. The last 3 matches were amazing, and I think I am a McGuiness fan now!
> *
> I think I will have to check out some more ROH stuff, and especially some more McGuiness stuff!*


Glad to hear that you were impressed with the show.

Anything with McGuiness from this year has been awesome, and i'd recommend his second match with Aries from Rising Above.


----------



## -GP-

bigcal said:


> I think I will have to check out some more ROH stuff, and especially some more McGuiness stuff!


McGuiness is having a fantastic year up to now. vs. Aries, vs. Black, vs. Danielson are all pretty great and around the 4+1/2 mark imo

From older stuff, McGuiness/Danielson from Unified and Driven are both top class. Some people (including me) go up to 4+3/4 or even 5, particularly for the Unified match


----------



## vivalabrave

Nigel - Danielson Series

Weekend Of Champions --- ****1/2
Generation Now --- ****
Unified --- *****
Epic Encounter II --- ****
Driven --- *****
Survival of the Fittest 2007 --- ****
Sixth Year Anniversary Show --- ****3/4

Yeah, these guys could play Connect 4 and it would be ****.


----------



## PowerPlay

Did you guys prefer the Supercard of Honor III or Rising Above match from Aires and McGuiness?

From my part, the emotion and the intensity in the Rising Above match made it a little bit better than SoH even though both are wrestling classics, the fact that Nigel took that sick face first to the guardrail and was able to complete the match and wrestle with a concussion and injury for about 20 minutes and there were so many awesome spots like the Lariat from McGuinnes to Aires to the floor wow, this is probably my favourite pro wrestling match since HHH and HBK tore the house down in 2003. I mean it was nothing with weapons and brawling and selling a storyline, it was just 2 great athletes laying it all out in the ring and the match itself was able to tell a story. ****3/4 for me.


----------



## JD13

Nigel/Danielson at Unified is quite possibly my favourite match ever.


----------



## -GP-

PowerPlay said:


> Did you guys prefer the Supercard of Honor III or Rising Above match from Aires and McGuiness?


From what i've heard we're the minority, but i prefer the Rising Above match too.
Have them both at 4+1/2 tbh, but the RA one is just ahead of the SOHIII one. 
I don't think i can pinpoint exactly why, it just appealed to me that bit more.


----------



## peep4life

I like the Rising Above match better as well, both are awesome, but RA had just a little more for me


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Just download the following matches:

McGuiness Vs Aires - Rising Above
McGuiness Vs Danielson - No idea what event lol
McGuiness Vs Samoa Joe - Some event in Liverpool

I'm looking forward to all 3 matches, as I know all his opponents are great in the ring, so I have have hopes for them.


----------



## Sephiroth

bigcal said:


> Just download the following matches:
> 
> McGuiness Vs Aires - Rising Above
> McGuiness Vs Danielson - No idea what event lol
> *McGuiness Vs Samoa Joe - Some event in Liverpool*
> 
> I'm looking forward to all 3 matches, as I know all his opponents are great in the ring, so I have have hopes for them.


that is from FYF: Liverpool. Joe's last great match in ROH. the night before his farewell show (actually, the whole Fifth Year Festival was his farewell tour, but FYF: Finale in Liverpool was his final show)

do you know the date or city for the Nigel/Dragon match?


----------



## McQueen

Glad to see you liked it BigCal, my goal is to spread the word that other good wrestling exists outside of the 'E' so i'm glad my harrassment paid off and I got you over here for the time being. 

Oh and I slightly prefer Aries/McGuinness from Rising Above but its really damn close. Might have to watch/review both matches back to back.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Just found out that the McGuiness Vs Danielson match is from Weekend of Champions 22 or something like that.


----------



## McQueen

Weekend of Champion II is the first encounter and one of their better matches IMO.

Only Unified, Driven and 6YAS are better in my book.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Night 2, probably.

Still a **** match from what I remember.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm ashamed that I have only seen 1 of the Nigel/AmDrag matches. Just unified, which is prob the best anyways.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I've seen Danielson/McGuinness from Unified and Weekend of Champions Night 2. I haven't seen the other ones.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys...where's Watts lately?


----------



## McQueen

Are you implying i'm not Moderator enough for this section?

Because without the support of Platt and my lack of motivation your still wrong since their is jack all to do in this section. Aside from edit your posts.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Are you implying i'm not Moderator enough for this section?
> 
> Because without the support of Platt and my lack of motivation your still wrong since their is jack all to do in this section. Aside from edit your posts.


No, I was checking some of the PWG DVD Reviews and his sig lost it's bandwidth (meaning it's missing and showing an error message). So I'm guessing he hasn't been on in awhile? Idk.


----------



## vivalabrave

Is it possible that watts has reviewed every show ever made and thus has finally completed his mission and is no longer needed?

Bigcal, I found when I first started watching ROH I rated matches lower than others did too. You just have to keep watching to become emtionally invested in the wrestlers.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> No, I was checking some of the PWG DVD Reviews and his sig lost it's bandwidth (meaning it's missing and showing an error message). So I'm guessing he hasn't been on in awhile? Idk.


He's probably been watching shows non-stop and is going to come back and review 100 shows in 1 post.

That or his heart exploded when he heard Bosh returned.


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> That or his heart exploded when he heard Bosh returned.


This one.

or he got so excited with Bosh's return that he lioncocked the nearest person and is still stuck in the kung-fu position.


----------



## Platt

Cover for the new show due out today


----------



## KingKicks

I like the front cover especially the image of The Briscoes and MCMG.

May have to get this show for that and Generico/Ibushi.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The Briscoes tag and Kota/Generico interst me the most, but I still have to watch Supercard III and then I'll probably pick up Tag Wars before getting this.


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV has a spend $75 and save 25% sale going on.


----------



## Blasko

Should be noted that the poster above me is a HORRIBLE partner on Call of Duty 4 and I am glad that I TK'ed him various times.


----------



## -Mystery-

Should be noted that the poster above me is a complete asshole and killed myself and my friends countless times.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao way to go off topic guys.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 120 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in June and July for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Driven 6/23/07 (Ring of Honor's 2nd PPV; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson #1 Contender's Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Team Title Match; Special Bonus Match with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA)

-Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Better Than You
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-FIP: Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations
-FIP: Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise of the New Dawn
-Best of AJ Styles- Evolution of a Phenom
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
-Best of The Briscoe Brothers- Tag Team Excellence
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Dayton, OH 6/27/08
-Chicago Ridge, IL 6/28/08
-Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08
-Detroit, MI 7/26/08

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. These prices ARE NOT VALID on tickets purchased at the door on the night of the show. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, June 26th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 6/26 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


NEW RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Return Engagement- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/19/08 (DVD)

Features the rematch one year in the making with Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen for the ROH World Title; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico; plus the Austin Aries-Jimmy Jacobs feud begins with a series of events that build throughout the night; and much more.
1. Austin Aries vs. Silas Young
2. Necro Butcher vs. Alex Payne & Mitch Franklin
3. Adam Pearce & Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau
4. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif vs. Ashley Lane (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival)
5. Delirious vs. Chris Hero
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
7. Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico
8. The Age of the Fall of Tyler Black, Joey Matthews, & Zach Gowen vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

wXw...Best of wXw II Jan.-April 2008 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Ares (wXw Tag Title Match)
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Big Van Walter
3. PAC vs. Tommy End (wXw Light Heavyweight Title)
4. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (Fans Bring The Weapons)
5. Alex Pain vs. Absolute Andy (wXw Heavyweight Title)
6. Adam Polak vs. Martin Stone
7. Bernd Fohr vs. Thumbtack Jack (2/3 Log Cabin Match)
8. PAC vs. Marc Roudin (wXw Light Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2008 (DVD)

1. John Cena vs. JBL
2. WWE Tag Title Match: John Morrison & The Miz vs. CM Punk & Kane
3. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho
4. WWE Women's Title: Mickie James vs. Melina vs. Beth Phoenix
5. For The Vacant World Title: The Undertaker vs. Edge
6. Jeff Hardy vs. MVP
7. WWE Title Cage Match: Triple H vs. Randy Orton

Lives, Legacies and Legends of Samoans in Pro Wrestling (Double DVD-R)

A special DOUBLE disc set featuring Rosey (Matt Anoa'i) and The Black Pearl (Reno Anoa'i) give their special view of the lives, legacies, and legends of Samoans in pro wrestling. Hear from both their accounts of the Samoan family and their parts in it... from the legends that broke into the sport to their role of carrying on that legacy and more!

What's the brother going to do? He's Samoan. The answer to this question for a member of the Anoa'i Family, is wrestling. From the High Chief Peter Maivia to the Wild Samoans to the Samoan Swat Team to Yokozuna to the Rock to Rosey and Umaga.

The Anoa'i family has been well represented in the world of professional wrestling. At one time pro wrestling was viewed as a punishment to a member of the family. But after the success of several family members pro wrestling has become a family tradition. We caught up with two members, Rosey (Matt Anoa'i) and The Black Pearl (Reno Anoa'i), of the family and asked them about their lives, their family's legacy, and the legends of the sport who they call cousin, uncle, or father.

The pressure of being in pro wrestling's first family is overwhelming. Find out how both men depended on their family members to help them deal with the demanding life of being a pro wrestler. This two disc set includes indepth interviews with Rosey and Black Pearl as well as a special slide show look at some of the legends of the Anoa'i Family. No other interviews have examined the Samoan family like these two interviews. This two disc set is more than just a look at a family tree it is a pro wrestling history lesson.

Shoot Interview with Orlando Jordan (DVD-R)

Orlando Jordan is quite possibly one of the most unique individuals in wrestling today. Orlando grew up the youngest of 13 kids and did not speak his first words until he reached grade school. But when Orlando spoke with us he opened up maybe more than any other interviewee we have had in a while.

From his days as a successful amateur wrestler to his humble begins on the indy circuit. Orlando's life and career made the biggest improvement when he started training with his uncle, Rocky Johnson. Also, The Rock made a few appearances at some of those training sessions and Orlando tells us what it was like to go toe to toe with the Great One.

Ever since day one in the WWE you could tell that big things were planned for Orlando Jordan. From his debut match at Madison Square Garden with John Cena to his days has JBL's enforcer to his run with the US title. He wrestled the likes of the Undertaker, Eddie Guerrero, and Chris Benoit. Orlando earned the respect of some of the most talented and respected men on the roster at that time including Vince McMahon himself.

And then one day, out of nowhere, it all came to a end. Rumors of underage lovers and conflicts with other wrestlers and employees over Orlando's open Bi-sexual lifestyle were spread across the internet. In this interview Orlando answers all questions and dispells internet rumors about his alternative lifestyle. You'll be shocked to hear his opinions on how he was treated as a open bi-sexual working for the WWE. This interview is an in depth look at a man who lives life on his terms and is talented enough to be successful in the world of professional wrestling.

Full Case of Tales with The Naturals (Triple DVD-R)

For a couple of years now we have been searching for the perfect subjects to interview for our second installment of our "Full Case of Tales" series. Not a lot of people where willing to open up in a enviroment filled with mixed drinks and cases of beer, but we where lucky enough to find two men that were, Andy Douglas and Chase Stevens, The Naturals.

In the beginning of this interview you see them drinking out of soda cup, but trust me there is more than just soda in those cups. Both men are known for being very outspoken sober, but when there is alcohol involved they completely cut the bull sh**. The Naturals speak very openly about there experiences in TNA and reasons behind their exit of TNA. They go into great detail into the rumors about TNA forcing them to cut their hair and other internet rumors that followed them around towards the end of there stay at TNA. Chase and Andy do express warm feels towards the people who helped them along the way such as Tracy Smothers, Chris Candido, Jimmy Hart, and various other women who shall remain nameless. But Andy does spill the beans on a short fling with former Playboy cover girl and TNA Knockout Christy Hemme.

Along with the drinking and the women The Naturals are also known to throwdown when need be and they where more than will to share a few stories about some of their brawls in and out of the ring. Also, no great interview is complete without a few stories from Puerto Rico. This DVD has all the elements of a great time drinking, women, fighting, and a little bit of wrestling. This three disc set is a must for any fan of The Naturals or any wrestling fan, it is filled with bonus footage and matches. So, pick youself up a case and enjoy A Full Case of Tales with The Naturals.

Disc One: Bonus Footage
- The Hotshots (Chase Stevens & Cassidy Riley) vs. Me Inc. USA Championship Wrestling
- A TV Commercial Featuring Chase Stevens
- The Naturals vs. Rex Sexton & Big Bully Douglas USA Championship Wrestling

Disc Two: Bouns Footage
- The Naturals vs. AMW NWA Legends Fanfest 2005
- The Naturals vs. LAX UWF Tag Team Tournament
- The Naturals vs. The Steiner Bros. UWF Tag Team Tournament Finals

Disc Three: All matches featuring The Naturals
- Chase Stevens vs. James Storm USA Championship Wrestling
- The Naturals vs. AMW NWA 55th Anniversary Show
- Andy Douglas vs. Tracy Smothers NWA 57th Anniverary Show
- The Naturals vs. Diamonds in the Rough UWF, Farmville, VA (4/14/06)
- The Naturals vs. AMW UWF, Mooresville, NC (5/26/06)
- The Naturals vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels UWF, Anderson, SC (8/12/06)
- The Naturals vs. Matthews & York UWF Tag Team Tournament
- The Naturals vs. Team Macktion CWA, York, SC (4/28/07)

Plus New Dangerous Divas DVD's featuring Lacey, Rain, Shelly Martinez, Francine, Daffney, & Bobcat!!!


----------



## Blasko

It was either that or I get killed. 

I had to take you down with me in order to survive.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> It was either that or I get killed.
> 
> I had to take you down with me in order to survive.


Lies, complete and utter lies. 

I hope Spartan is a better teammate than you, asshole.


----------



## McQueen

As long as we are off topic anyone have an explanation of why Spartan's MSN handle is "Sister Fucker"? Isn't his sister like 12?

On Topic, I might get those best of wXw DVD's, i'm really starting to like that promotion even if the fans are annoying with the non stop chanting.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

:lmao awesome (at the COD thing anyway).


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> As long as we are off topic anyone have an explanation of why Spartan's MSN handle is "Sister Fucker"? Isn't his sister like 12?
> 
> On Topic, I might get those best of wXw DVD's, i'm really starting to like that promotion even if the fans are annoying with the non stop chanting.


I'm thinking about getting $75 worth of WXW from SMV with their sale.


----------



## McQueen

That would probably be a better idea but thr real reason I was thinking about ordering from ROH is since I'm missing out on NOAH this weekend i'm concidering going to the Chicago ROH show next weekend.

I honestly just made a rather large IVP order and again don't need DVD's lol.


----------



## -Mystery-

I still need to finish the 16 Carat Gold tournament. 

But, you can get 5 WXW shows for $55 so I think I might go with that. I really want to see True Colors 2007.

1. El Generico vs. Tommy End
2. Steve Douglas (w/ Don Jakobi) vs.. Wesley Croton
3. Adam Polak & Lazio Fï¿½ vs. Baca Loco & Bruisin' Marc Slater
4. CIMA vs. Emil Sitoci
5. Big van Walter vs. Takeshi Rikioh
6. Pac vs. Dragon Kid
7. Ares vs. Bad Bones
8. BONUS MATCH Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli (C) (3/27/04)

Speaking of WXW, they're running a show on Sunday with KENTA/Claudio, Danielson/Nigel, and Kobashi & Go teaming up.


----------



## Blasko

I really think Mystery is sore about the whole thing...

Sorry guy, I promise I won't do it again....

But if that Ron Jeremy fellow comes at me the rong way, I will have to slash a mofo. :side:


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I still need to finish the 16 Carat Gold tournament.
> 
> But, you can get 5 WXW shows for $55 so I think I might go with that. I really want to see True Colors 2007.
> 
> 1. El Generico vs. Tommy End
> 2. Steve Douglas (w/ Don Jakobi) vs.. Wesley Croton
> 3. Adam Polak & Lazio F� vs. Baca Loco & Bruisin' Marc Slater
> 4. CIMA vs. Emil Sitoci
> 5. Big van Walter vs. Takeshi Rikioh
> 6. Pac vs. Dragon Kid
> 7. Ares vs. Bad Bones
> 8. BONUS MATCH Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli (C) (3/27/04)


Wow that looks pretty nice, especially matches 1, 4, 6-8. -Mystery- what do you think of Sitoci? He is really growing on me. I still need to finish the 16 Carat too but I've put other stuff in my path first.



> Speaking of WXW, they're running a show on Sunday with KENTA/Claudio, Danielson/Nigel, and Kobashi & Go teaming up.


OMG!


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I really think Mystery is sore about the whole thing...
> 
> Sorry guy, I promise I won't do it again....
> 
> But if that Ron Jeremy fellow comes at me the rong way, I will have to slash a mofo. :side:


He was so pissed last night cause you kept killing him. He's an asshole though so he deserved it.

I like Sitoci as well. He plays his heel role nicely. I liked his match with Chuckie T, they kept trying to out-heel the other. There's actually a lot of wrestlers I've grown to like since beginning to watch WXW.


----------



## Blasko

So, I did a good thing? :$


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I like Sitoci as well. He plays his heel role nicely. I liked his match with Chuckie T, they kept trying to out-heel the other. There's actually a lot of wrestlers I've grown to like since beginning to watch WXW.


Yeah, same here that was pretty funny. wXw totally hates Sitoci and its awesome.

I'm starting to really approve of Bones, Tommy End (I loved his match with Jacobs) and of course Murat too.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Yeah, same here that was pretty funny. wXw totally hates Sitoci and its awesome.
> 
> I'm starting to really approve of Bones, Tommy End (I loved his match with Jacobs) and of course Murat too.


I want to know why they hate Danielson so much. I figured he'd be an over guy.

I'm also digging Bad Bones, Ares, Murat, and Absolute Andy. Tommy End hasn't fully grown on me but he slowly is. He could make for a great underdog wrestler.

Also, it amazes me at how Hero is treated like a god there. For a foreigner, it's quite shocking.


----------



## McQueen

Team *AbLas* is pretty entertaining too. Absolute Andy might be the coolest name ever.

Danielson wrestles in a more heelish fashion anyways, I think the only reason he is treated as a face is because he is so damn good.

By the way Certs linked up a link to the WWE Fan Nation where there was a thread about how ROH guys don't know how to work. Find me someone in WWE better than Danielson right now.


----------



## vivalabrave

I think that guy who wrestled the dark match on Raw a couple weeks ago with Lance Cade is about the same. :side:

I'm gonna go off topic here from the COD talk and say that anyone who doesn't have Driven and doesn't buy it for $10 gets a european uppercut. HEY!!!!!!!


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> By the way Certs linked up a link to the WWE Fan Nation where there was a thread about how ROH guys don't know how to work. Find me someone in WWE better than Danielson right now.


link plz. 
sounds like potential for class-A lulz


----------



## McQueen

IT'S THE TRUTH! :lmao

*Link didn't work*


----------



## -GP-

nice try but the link is cut 

EDIT: found it http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/4517/816207/ROH_workers_dont_know_how_to_work


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I know yet it works on Certs original post.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/412004-roh-aaa-talent-exchange-2.html

Wierd.


----------



## -GP-

and i quote:
*"Deuce is more worthwhile and has put more bums on seats than ANY ROH gnome. "*
:lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, and who is "Chad" Gaspard anyways?

One of those worthless fucks from Cryme Tyme?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I have to check this shit out.


----------



## McQueen

If anything I'd say its the majority of the current WWE that doesn't know how to work given the rather shitty developmental system and the nature of scripting everything that they are currently employing.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> As long as we are off topic anyone have an explanation of why Spartan's MSN handle is "Sister Fucker"? Isn't his sister like 12?
> 
> On Topic, I might get those best of wXw DVD's, i'm really starting to like that promotion even if the fans are annoying with the non stop chanting.


It's a joke with some of the guys in BTB...there's a guy named KOP from the south who we always accuse of being a sister fucker (since he's from the south and admitted his sister is kinda hot). So, we bombarded him one day with incestual insults.

And the only reason it's not changed is cause I never go on MSN, ever. My comp hates MSN.

Sister is 11 in July 

BTW I'll be so much better as a partner than Blakso...I always had to carry that jobber to success in COD.

Oh...wait...this is an indy DVD thread?!

EDIT- KENTA/Claudio and GoBashi teaming up?! Must buy wXw...


----------



## McQueen

Sister F... Spartanlax you get the 16 Carat Gold Tournament yet?


----------



## Spartanlax

Nah, I'm ordering it this weekend though along with Best Of Eddie Kingston. Might pick up some other wXw shows as well though, lots of the cards interest me.

Any thoughts/ratings on the tournament so far gentlemen?


----------



## McQueen

I've only watched the first half of it before getting distracted by the T.V. show known as Entourage, but it's been very good.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm almost done with night two (only have two matches left) and it's been pretty damn good. Danielson/Quack was so great because it was a complete 180 from what we saw in ROH and the same goes for Danielson/Marufuji. I love it when guys who have wrestled before switch up their style of match instead of wrestling the same match again.


----------



## Spartanlax

That's great to hear, Mystery.

And Entourage is an excellent reason to be distracted; from the little I've seen of that show, it kicks ass! I wanna pick up the seasons soon...man, I'm gonna be dead broke after this summer.


----------



## McQueen

Danielson/Quack was fun because Danielson pretty much disabled all of Quack's offence by destorying his arm but they did it in a way that Quack still looked strong. I also really liked Marufuji busting out a bunch of quasi-heel shit to keep Doug "Exhibition Match" Williams at bay, as well.


----------



## vivalabrave

FIP PAYBACK
Rainman vs. Jared Steel --- *
Steve Madison vs. Kahagas --- *
Spanky vs. Tony Kozina --- **3/4
Banks/Dunn/Marcos vs. The Heartbreak Express/Don Juan --- ***
Jay Fury vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Tony Mamaluke (Three Way Dance) --- **3/4
Samoa Joe vs. Azrieal --- **1/4
Rave/Fast Eddie vs. Strong/Clark (FIP Tag Titles) --- ***
CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana --- ****


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

> Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi is considered a 5 star match and yet it was just two fat guys slapping each other.


LMFAO, I think I might put that in my sig... 

If there a McGuiness DVD set out at all? I ain't on my own PC, and won't be for a while so I don't have my bookmarks with sites that have wrestling collections on them .


----------



## McQueen

I'm might have to ban you if you do.

And no Best of McGuinness.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

That sucks . I thought that corey guy might have had one, he seems to have evrything lol.


----------



## vivalabrave

Looks like you'll have to buy all the great shows Nigel's on like us. 

Did you watch those 3 matches you downloaded yet?


----------



## McQueen

My username is heresay! Heresay I say!


----------



## vivalabrave

watts is gone and he's never coming back!! 

YOU HAVE TO LET HIM GO!!!!

*starts humming "I Will Remember You..."*


----------



## McQueen

Done & Done appearantly.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

vivalabrave said:


> Looks like you'll have to buy all the great shows Nigel's on like us.
> 
> Did you watch those 3 matches you downloaded yet?


Not yet, plan to tonight though . I think McGuiness might become a favourite of mine, after only seeing a couple of his matches...


----------



## Obfuscation

Smart man. Nigel is AWESOME.

Easily my favorite guy in ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh my God, it looks like Generico killed Pac with that BRAINBUSTAAAH and then reached down to, like, save Pac's corpse as atonement for slaying him hahaha.


----------



## Obfuscation

I marked for that, plus the match owned. Guessing you haven't seen it?


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax is too busy not watching Kawada matches.

Speaking of which I thought I banished you Lax.


----------



## Spartanlax

I saw the one from All Start Weekend 25 Part 6 (there's so many All Star Weekends that I dunno which one), which ended in the botched brainbuster, but still remains my favorite PWG match EVER! Shit was SO cash.

That's the only Pac/Generico match I've seen.

I watched a full Kawada match...it was that tag against Hard Gay and the other Gay, haha.

Banished me? I think not.


----------



## Obfuscation

lolz. It was All Star Weekend V Night 1. BEST MATCH EVER. I saw it live and was SO glad I did. I nearly died when Pac hit that sick hurricanrana and Generico died. Thought it was over.

Fantastic bout, I went with ****1/2.


----------



## McQueen

Go watch a real Kawada match Lax or else be banished to 'The Super Mod' forum.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lax, I remember hearing you say Glory By Honor VI was your favorite ROH show. So I'm guessing if I ordered that it would be a great decision?

Really wanting some new ROH stuff atm.


----------



## Spartanlax

McQueen said:


> Go watch a real Kawada match Lax or else be banished to 'The Super Mod' forum.


I'M DOWNLOADING EVERY KAWADA MATCH EVER! Nah, for serious, I have Kawada/Hashimoto downloaded, just gotta find where I saved it. If I can't find it, I'll watch Kawada/Tanahashi my friend Steph pimped to me a few weeks ago.

It'd be a great decision to order GBH VI Night 2, yes. It's possibly the easiest ROH show to sit through and so entertaining; I legitimately watched it like five or six times through one day. In fact, I'm gonna watch it tonight. Has every style of wrestling you could ask for, and all done very well. Plus, MISAWA! What more could you want?


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Plus, MISAWA! What more could you want?


Kawada.


----------



## -Mystery-

A certain torrent site has this 13 GB comp of the Triple Crown Unified Heavyweight Title defenses in AJPW from 1988-1995. That might be a good start for me becoming a puro nerd.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Fuck the puro nerds! Who watches tha tshit anyway....


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> A certain torrent site has this 13 GB comp of the Triple Crown Unified Heavyweight Title defenses in AJPW from 1988-1995. That might be a good start for me becoming a puro nerd.


Oh My! Tsuruta, Tenryu, & Hansen 4 the win. I love the Tenryu/Tsuruta fued.



Andy3000 said:


> Fuck the puro nerds! Who watches tha tshit anyway....


You, and you do it while taking pills and drinking!


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Oh My! Tsuruta, Tenryu, & Hansen 4 the win. I love the Tenryu/Tsuruta fued.


Holy Christ. I just double checked and there are 52 matches in the comp. That'll keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, and adding in the fact that most TCC defences are at least 25 minutes i'd say so.

For my money there is no better wrestling than AJPW from 89-95.


----------



## -Mystery-

Time to clear up some room on my laptop.

By the way, Johnny Saint is the fucking man.


----------



## McQueen

Just finish night 3?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> You, and you do it while taking pills and drinking!


That'd be right now then.



-Mystery- said:


> Time to clear up some room on my laptop.
> 
> By the way, Johnny Saint is the fucking man.


If you never had her in your sig I'd disagree... but you do so I won't. I dislike Johnny Saint btw.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Just finish night 3?


I just finished his match with Quack. For 67, he was pretty damn impressive.


----------



## McQueen

Andy I think we need to party in Las Vegas. It would be like Fear & Loathing all over again. Except copius amounts of New Japan Jrs. matches would be in the mix.


----------



## Spartanlax

Stan "The Lariat" Hansen for the fucking WIN!


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> Stan "The Lariat" Hansen for the fucking WIN!


Indeed. The comp really looks immaculate. I wish it'd download faster.


----------



## McQueen

You got a match listing -Mystery-

Does it have Jumbo/Barry Windham from '90? I'd like to see that match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Andy I think we need to party in Las Vegas. It would be like Fear & Loathing all over again. Except copius amounts of New Japan Jrs. matches would be in the mix.


We should bring Liger. I talk to him regularly on PM. He's part of this board disguised as Feel The Fire. 



Spartanlax said:


> Stan "The Lariat" Hansen for the fucking WIN!


A one logged hooker told me that once. In Vegas.

Just so this isn't a COMPLETELY idiotic post, I want to watch Supercard III right now... but I can't find it. Seriously, I can't find my own DVD! What. The. Fuck?!


----------



## Spartanlax

Supercard Of Honor III was on AOLVideo a day ago, and I downloaded it via RealPlayer. Fucking SCORE. How did Gabe & Crew miss that?

BTW Mystery, where's this 13 gig comp located?


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> We should bring Liger. I talk to him regularly on PM. He's part of this board disguised as Feel The Fire.


If Blasko's avatar says anything its that the bitches love the Yamada.

I know IVP has the complete listing of TCC matches on a DVD set.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> You got a match listing -Mystery-
> 
> Does it have Jumbo/Barry Windham from '90? I'd like to see that match.


Since I like you I'll list all 52 matches...

1) -1988.04.15/OSAKA FURITSU TAIIKU KAIKAN (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-PWF/UN/INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT UNIFICATION CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Genichiro Tenryu [13th PWF+25th UN CHAMPION]-vs-[17th INT'L CHAMPION] Bruiser Brody

2) -1988.10.17/HIROSHIMA KENRITSU TAIIKUKAN (Hiroshima Founded Prefecture Gymnasium)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFICATION BATTLE
Jumbo Tsuruta [18th INT'L CHAMPION]-vs-[14th PWF+26th UN CHAMPION] Stan Hansen

3) -1989.04.16/TOKYO-KORAKUEN HALL/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFICATION BATTLE
Jumbo Tsuruta [18th INT'L CHAMPION]-vs-[14th PWF+26th UN CHAMPION] Stan Hansen

4) -1989.04.19/TOKYO-OTA-KU TAIIKUKAN (Ota Ward Gymnasium)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [18th INT'L CHAMPION]-vs-[14th PWF+26th UN CHAMPION] Stan Hansen

5) -1989.04.20/OSAKA FURITSU TAIIKU KAIKAN (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [1st TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Genichiro Tenryu

6) -1989.06.05/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [1st TRIPLE CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Genichiro Tenryu

7) -1989.07.18/SHIGA-KEN TAIIKUKAN (Shiga Prefectural Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Genichiro Tenryu [2nd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Yoshiaki Yatsu

8) -1989.09.02/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Genichiro Tenryu [2nd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Terry Gordy

9) -1989.10.11/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Genichiro Tenryu [2nd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Jumbo Tsuruta

10) -1990.03.06/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [3rd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Barry Windham

11) -1990.04.19/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/Fighting TV SAMURAI!
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [3rd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Genichiro Tenryu

12) -1990.06.05/CHIBA KOEN TAIIKUKAN (Chiba Park Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [3rd TRIPLE CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Terry Gordy [WORLD TAG CHAMPION]

13) -1990.06.08/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording/joined in progress after ring introductions!
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Terry Gordy [4th TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Stan Hansen

14) -1990.06.08/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-MAIN EVENT
Jumbo Tsuruta-vs-Mitsuharu Misawa

15) -1990.07.17/KANAZAWA-ISHIKAWA KEN SANGYOU TENJIKAN (Ishikawa Industrial Exhibition Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [5th TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Terry Gordy

16) -1990.07.27/CHIBA-MATSUDO SHI UNDOUKOEN TAIIKUKAN (Matsudo City Movement Park Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION DECISION BATTLE
Mitsuharu Misawa-vs-Stan Hansen

17) -1990.09.01/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording/Joined in progress following ring introductions!
-TRIPLE CROWN UNIFIED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [7th TRIPLE CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Steve Williams

18) -1990.09.01/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-TRIPLE CROWN CHALLENGER DECISION BATTLE
Jumbo Tsuruta-vs-Mitsuharu Misawa

19) -1991.01.19/NAGANO-MATSUMOTO-SHI TAIIKUKAN (Matsumoto City Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [7th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Jumbo Tsuruta

20) -1991.04.16/NAGOYA-AIICHI-KEN TAIIKUKAN (Aiichi Prefectural Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-'91 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-VICTORY BATTLE
Jumbo Tsuruta [A Block winner]-vs-[B Block winner] Stan Hansen

21) -1991.04.18/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/Jumbo Tsuruta's Monster 10 Matches Vol. 1
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [8th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Mitsuharu Misawa

22) -1991.07.20/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP original recording
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [8th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Steve Williams

23) -1991.10.24/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/Jumbo Tsuruta's 10 Monster Matches Vol. 1
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [8th CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

24) -1992.01.28/CHIBA KOEN TAIIKUKAN (Chiba Park Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Jumbo Tsuruta [8th CHAMPION/V4]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Stan Hansen

25) -1992.03.04/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS EP 1st generation dub off EP original recording
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [9th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Mitsuharu Misawa

26) -1992.04.02/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-'92 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-OFFICIAL LEAGUE BATTLE
-A BLOCK
Jumbo Tsuruta-vs-Mitsuharu Misawa

27) -1992.04.17/NAGOYA-AIICHI-KEN TAIIKUKAN (Aiichi Prefectural Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-'92 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-VICTORY DECISION BATTLE
Mitsuharu Misawa [8W 0L 1D=17pts.: A BLOCK]-vs-[B BLOCK: 9W 0L=18pts.] Stan Hansen

28) -1992.06.05/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [9th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

29) -1992.07.31/CHIBA-MATSUDO-SHI UNDOUKOEN TAIIKUKAN (Matsudo City Movement Park Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [9th CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Akira Taue

30) -1992.08.22/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [9th CHAMPION/V4]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Mitsuharu Misawa

31) -1992.09.07/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
-CHALLENGER DECISION BATTLE
Toshiaki Kawada-vs-Akira Taue

32) -1992.10.21/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub from 20th Anniversary TV special
-ALL JAPAN PRO. WRESTLING 20th ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL MATCH
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

33) -1993.02.28/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Akira Taue

34) -1993.03.30/TOYAMA-SHI TAIIKUKAN (Toyama City Gymnasium)NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-'93 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-OFFICIAL LEAGUE BATTLE
Mitsuharu Misawa-vs-Stan Hansen

35) -1993.04.14/NAGOYA-SHI TAIIKUKAN (Nagoya City Gymnasium)NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-'93 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-OFFICIAL LEAGUE BATTLE
Mitsuharu Misawa-vs-Terry Gordy

36) -1993.04.21/KANAGAWA-YOKOHAMA BUNKA TAIIKUKAN (Yokohama Bunka Gymnasium)NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-'93 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-VICTORY DECISION BATTLE
Mitsuharu Misawa [20pts.]-vs-[20pts.] Stan Hansen

37) -1993.05.21/HOKKAIDO-SAPPORO NAKAJIMA TAIIKU CENTER (Sapporo Nakajima Sports Center)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Stan Hansen

38) -1993.07.29/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/Mitsuharu Misawa: The Path To Becoming The Five Crown King Vol. 3
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V4]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

39) -1993.08.31/TOYOHASHI SOUGOU TAIIKUKAN (Toyohashi General Gymnasium)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
-CHALLENGER DECISION BATTLE
Kenta Kobashi-vs-Steve Williams

40) -1993.09.05/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V5]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Steve Williams

41) -1993.10.23/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/NTV
*SOURCE: VHS SP 1st generation dub
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V6]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Stan Hansen

42) -1994.04.16/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-'94 CHAMPION CARNIVAL
-VICTORY BATTLE
Toshiaki Kawada-vs-Steve Williams

43) -1994.06.03/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V7]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

44) -1994.07.24/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/Fierce Battle V7 Chapter 3: The 10th Triple Crown Champion Mitsuharu Misawa
*SOURCE: VHS 1st generation dub off original master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [10th CHAMPION/V8]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Steve Williams

45) -1994.09.03/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Steve Williams [11th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Kenta Kobashi

46) -1994.10.22/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Steve Williams [11th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

47) -1995.01.19/OSAKA FURITSU TAIIKU KAIKAN (Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium)/All Japan Official Video Series Vol. 20: GEKITOU - OSAKA EMAKI!
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Toshiaki Kawada [12th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Kenta Kobashi

48) -1995.03.04/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Toshiaki Kawada [12th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Stan Hansen

49) -1995.05.26/HOKKAIDO-SAPPORO NAKAJIMA TAIIKU CENTER (Sapporo Nakajima Sports Center)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Stan Hansen [13th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Mitsuharu Misawa

50) -1995.07.25/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: Bootleg DVD-R
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [14th CHAMPION/V1]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Toshiaki Kawada

51) -1995.09.10/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [14th CHAMPION/V2]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Akira Taue

52) -1995.10.25/TOKYO-NIPPON BUDOKAN (Japan Martial Arts Hall)/VAP Video
*SOURCE: VHS Master
-TRIPLE CROWN HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Mitsuharu Misawa [14th CHAMPION/V3]-vs-[CHALLENGER] Kenta Kobashi



Spartanlax said:


> Supercard Of Honor III was on AOLVideo a day ago, and I downloaded it via RealPlayer. Fucking SCORE. How did Gabe & Crew miss that?
> 
> BTW Mystery, where's this 13 gig comp located?


PWT


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> If Blasko's avatar says anything its that the bitches love the Yamada.
> 
> I know IVP has the complete listing of TCC matches on a DVD set.


Keichi Yamada's a pretty man, to be fair.

I think I need to check out that TC comp, Mystery. Wonder if my account still works though....


----------



## McQueen

Not surprisingly I saw quite a few ***** matches on that set. Go figure.


----------



## -Mystery-

Andy3000 said:


> Keichi Yamada's a pretty man, to be fair.
> 
> I think I need to check out that TC comp, Mystery. *Wonder if my account still works though....*


Register a new one.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've been trying to get an invite to PWT forever.


----------



## McQueen

Andy should I copy and past that match listing and post it in the WWE section with the caption.



> This is the wrestling real men watch


I bet someone would cry and start a rant.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I would love to have that, but PWT banned me several times.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> I've been trying to get an invite to PWT forever.


You really have to check often to see if registration is open. Right now, the 15,000 member limit has been reached but they disable unused accounts every day.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Andy should I copy and past that match listing and post it in the WWE section with the caption.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet someone would cry and start a rant.


I'd mark. Seriously. We'd get a shit load of heat though. FUCKIN INDY TROLLZ IN THE MCMAHON SECTION! RANT BITCHEZZ!



KeepItFresh said:


> I would love to have that, but PWT banned me several times.


PWT hates me too. I should make a rant.


----------



## McQueen

According to HBK91, Japanese wrestling can't be good because he doubts they don't know how to tell a story during matches.

And yeah he really said that a few days ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

We should really post the match listing with that caption McQueen.


----------



## McQueen

I'll do it.

Edit: Nevermind someone was kind enough to seque it for me. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Spartanlax

HBK91 seems like a little douche. He assumes they can't tell a story? Who the hell does that?

Jumbo/Misawa I and II would like to debate him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> According to HBK91, Japanese wrestling can't be good because he doubts they don't know how to tell a story during matches.
> 
> And yeah he really said that a few days ago.


HBK91 as in Seb? Really? Someone needs to school him in Kawada arts. And Liger arts.

And I marked for Lax's post.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, he obviously knows nothing about wrestling outside of WWE. Let him live in his box.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Seriously if HBK91 actually watched Puro I bet he'd like it.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe, I wish the WWE section people would understand i'm trying to help them expand their horizons. You may not like Puro but you should at least check something outside the box of the WWE way of doing things.

WWE's current stranglehold on the idealogy of what wrestling should be is extremely bad for the business.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Maybe, I wish the WWE section people would understand i'm trying to help them expand their horizons. You may not like Puro but you should at least check something outside the box of the WWE way of doing things.
> 
> *WWE's current stranglehold on the idealogy of what wrestling should be is extremely bad for the business*.


That's how it's pretty much been since they bought out WCW and ECW.

Which is why I think they need ROH as competition (and TNA, but I honestly know nothing about TNA right now) - better competition seems to improve the WWE product. In fairness though, Vince could probably buy out TNA, ROH, PWG, CHIKARA and whoever the fuck else I'm forgetting if he really wanted to...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

My Jimmy Jacobs best of came today, I'm very happy. Got done the first disc and interview. I'll give a full review when I finish the whole thing.


----------



## Spartanlax

Awesome, I need a review on that 'cause I'm iffy on making the purchase.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spartanlax said:


> I'M DOWNLOADING EVERY KAWADA MATCH EVER! Nah, for serious, I have Kawada/Hashimoto downloaded, just gotta find where I saved it. If I can't find it, I'll watch Kawada/Tanahashi my friend Steph pimped to me a few weeks ago.
> 
> It'd be a great decision to order GBH VI Night 2, yes. It's possibly the easiest ROH show to sit through and so entertaining; I legitimately watched it like five or six times through one day. In fact, I'm gonna watch it tonight. Has every style of wrestling you could ask for, and all done very well. Plus, MISAWA! What more could you want?


Sounds good. Generico may lose, but luckily its just to Chris Hero. God I'm such a mark for Generico

I heard Misawa's match wasn't that good, but that could just be their two cents on it. I look foward to seeing it. Either after my first order I will get it, or after my birthday I will. Its on top of my ROH to buy list now.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> WWE's current stranglehold on the idealogy of what wrestling should be is extremely bad for the business.


It is, on the other hand, extremely good for *their* business, so i can't see them dropping it any time soon

*WTF am i still doing at home?! I'll miss my train...*


----------



## KeepItFresh

*IWA-MS April Bloodshowers 2008*

Jayson Quick v.s Egotistico Fantastico-*****3/4*
Brodie Lee v.s Viking-*1/2**
Thomaselli Brothers v.s Troy Walters & Jaysin Strife v.s Up In Smoke (Cheech & Cloudy)-*****3/4*
IWA-MS Light-Heavyweight Title Match: Jason Hades v.s Chuck Taylor-*****
Sami Callahan v.s Dingo-****
Some Random Chikara Tag Match-*DUD*
IWA-MS Strong Style Title- Tank v.s Toby Klein v.s Micheal Elgin-*****1/2*
Fatal Four Way Match: Christian Able v.s Brian Skyline v.s Ash v.s Sexxxy Eddy-*****1/2*
Referee, Corporal Robinson: CJ Otis v.s Deranged-*1/4**
Corporal Robinson v.s Danny Demento v.s Jimmy Shalwin-DUD (I have no idea if this was an actual match, but there was a pinfall.)
Six Man Tag Match: BLK Out (Ruckus, Sabian & 2 Cold Scorpio) v.s Josh Ambercrombie, Mickie Knuckles & Devin Moore-****3/4*
Barbwire Match: Jimmy Jacobs v.s B.J. Whitmer-*******1/4-****1/*2


----------



## McQueen

GP_Punk said:


> It is, on the other hand, extremely good for *their* business, so i can't see them dropping it any time soon
> 
> *WTF am i still doing at home?! I'll miss my train...*


It's not good for them in the long run. They'd probably have a fire lit under creatives ass be drawing more than 3.0 still if they had a real competitor.


----------



## Platt

TOD & Best Of Jacobs arrived


----------



## McQueen

What promotions does the Best of Jacobs cover and what matches?


----------



## Platt

Just IWA


Jimmy Jacobs DVD "From Parts Unknown To Revolution Avenue: The Jimmy Jacobs Story"
This installment of Smart Mark Video's Best on the Indies series features Jimmy Jacobs with a 3 disc set which includes a 40 minute interview and over 20 of his best matches.
1. Interview
2. 2 out of 3 Falls - Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 3/28/03)
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ian Rotten (IWA-MS 11/8/03)
4. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs (CZW 1/17/04)
5. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 4/9/04)
6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS 12/17/04)
7. 2 out of 3 Falls - Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 12/18/04)
8. Steel Cage Match: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 2/4/05)
9. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Abyss (IWA-MS 2/5/05)
10. Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Envy vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 2/12/05)
11. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Sydal (IWA-MS 3/19/05)
12. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Danny Daniels (IWA-MS 4/1/05)
13. Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk (IWA-MS 4/8/05)
14. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 4/9/05)
15. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie (IWA-MS 5/6/05)
16. Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 6/3/05)
17. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Marek Brave (IWA-MS 8/19/05)
18. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Sabin (IWA-MS 12/17/05)
19. Bull Pain vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 12/30/05)
20. NO DQ Falls Count Anywhere: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon (IWA-MS 1/21/06)
21. The Barbarian vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 4/6/07)
22. Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 9/28/07)
23. Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 12/7/07)


----------



## McQueen

Jimmy Jacobs vs Abyss!? :lmao awesome.

I'm not the worlds biggest JJ mark but that is a nice looking set on paper. Plus the interview is a cool idea.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Well McQueen here's my review of the Jimmy Jacobs Best of.

2 out of 3 Falls - Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - *DUD (This match was with a young Jacobs and Shelley and simply put...sucked)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ian Rotten - *** (The first time I've seen Ian Rotten in a techincal wrestling match lol)*
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 (Good junior heavyweight bout, average)*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 (Debut of Strong in IWA:MS, alright)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2 (The crowd of about 40 people killed this match)*
2 out of 3 Falls - Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4 (Brandon was really good, the beginning of the great heel that Jacobs would evolve into. It went way too long though imo)*

Steel Cage Match: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - ****1/2 (A good match between these two, if Delirious was serious like this in ROH i'd like him more)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Abyss - *** (SQUASH)*
Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Envy vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 (The jobber killed it and by jobber I mean Joey Envy)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/4 (Good match between these two)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Danny Daniels - ***1/4 (The video quality for this match was horrible)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk - ****1/2 (Comedy/Techincal wrestling match that was really good)*

Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2 (I miss the Hangman's Clutch  ) *
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie - ****1/2 (Short, but enjoyable)*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black - *DUD (Jacobs DQ'd himself 5 to 10 mins into the match) *
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Marek Brave - **** (Who the fuck let Mickie Knuckles do commentary?)*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Sabin - ****1/2 (Very good match, Jacobs is finally hated by everyone)*
Bull Pain vs. Jimmy Jacobs - *DUD (You can't even call this a match, Bull Pain just killed Jacobs 99% of the time)*
NO DQ Falls Count Anywhere: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - ***** (Great street fight between these two, stiff match)*
The Barbarian vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 (Bored me, but was a little entertaining)*
Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***** (Loved this match between these two, didn't know who to cheer for)*
Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/2 (Surprsing good match, I was expecting it to be horrible)*

Interview - The interview was very good, enjoyed it a lot. Jimmy talks about how he got into the business, who created the Barbarian Berzerk gimmick, how he really got the spike, how CM Punk got him and Shelley into ROH, why he threw the IWA-MS Title in the garbage and how he and Ian felt about it, how in 2006 Gabe was ready to let Jimmy go, but a certain Ballad kept him his job.

Is it worth 20 bucks, I guess. To be honest actually...not really. The matches were all sub-par besides a couple, but i'm a huge Jacobs mark so I enjoyed it.


----------



## Platt

Surprised at the Jacobs/Shelley rating, everything i've seen form them in IWA was really good will have to check that out once I finish TOD.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Platt said:


> Surprised at the Jacobs/Shelley rating, everything i've seen form them in IWA was really good will have to check that out once I finish TOD.


When I mean early, I mean early. I think it was during 03 and the match wasn't interesting to me at all.


----------



## Platt

Just finished the semis of TOD and I have to say for someone I'd never heard of before Pinkie Sanchez impressed the shit out of me.


----------



## Spartanlax

I know, right? I've seen Pinkie in a bunch of tiny, shitty Jersey indys that drew like 25 people, and he just seemed like a flamboyant indy dude that would never go anywhere. He was nice, but average at best. Then, in TOD...maaaaan, he shined. Definitely a bright future on the indy scene for the kid.


----------



## Platt

Might have to go and watch some of his other CZW matches from this year now.


----------



## Blasko

Good thing you monkeys have been exposed to the wonders of Pinkie Sanchez.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Pinkie Sanchez belongs in Chikara.


----------



## Platt

KeepItFresh said:


> Pinkie Sanchez belongs in Chikara.


But he doesn't wear a mask :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh

All I know is I saw him wrestle once and he seemed very sloppy, but his opponent wasn't exactly a gem either in Spyral Brooklyn or whatever his name is.


----------



## Spartanlax

Spyral BKY...they count him as a wrestelr?

Anytime he's in a match; disregard it. Pinkie is at least average and has some fun charisma.

EDIT- So far, TOD7 has been awesome. I'll have thoughts on it later tonight, but if things keep up, this could be the best TOD yet IMO. It's not "OMG DEATH BLOOD SPOTS AHHH", it's good deathmatch wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watched Hero/Danielson from Night 3 and the match is worth the price of DVD alone. It might just be my new MOTY. Definitely ****1/2, maybe even ****3/4. Best Hero/Danielson match to date.


----------



## McQueen

Oh, shit. I think I need to finish that Tourney now.


----------



## Platt

I loved TOD 7 only DUD match was Havoc vs Necro's replacement and even that wasn't totally terrible. After seeing the lineup and with so many veterans not being in it I didn't have high hopes but it really stacks up well against the others.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Oh, shit. I think I need to finish that Tourney now.


The match is simply phenomenal. The crowd is pivotal because Hero is pretty much God and Danielson is the anti-Christ. The psychology in the match is off the charts. The match is like 40 mins but it feels like 20.


----------



## McQueen

I think if I don't go out tonight i'll watch night 2 & 3


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Think I have to see that Hero/Danielson match. I actually may have to order that tourney even for that one match. Although from what others have been saying it's a pretty great tourney regardless.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah you should get it Andyholic3000%

And Remember Kids: Emil Sitoci hates you all!


----------



## -Mystery-

Alex Pain/Steve Douglas is a pretty fun match to close out night 2, by the way. I find it hard to rate because they absolutely killed each other for 20+ mins. Fucking sick spots on the floor and stiff forearms in the ring.


----------



## Kapone89

I have the 16 carat gold 2008 tourney in possession as well.
And my lazy ass haven't even gotten around to watch the 2007 iteration yet.
How does the 2008 iteration compare to 2007? better or worse?


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm liking 2008 a bit more right now because of the likes of Marufuji, Quack, and Danielson.

By the way, the Danielson/Hero finish is one of the best finishes I've seen this year. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## McQueen

I'm only 1/2 through 2008 but i'm enjoying this years a little more. Both are incredibly good though.


----------



## Obfuscation

KeepItFresh said:


> Some Random Chikara Tag Match-*DUD*


I call BS

The ending alone made that match > DUD.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Maru being in this year's tourney means I have to get it for sure. I completely forgot about people mentioning that.


----------



## McQueen

Marufuji had a very entertaining match with Doug Williams on night 1 Andy, and he changed up his game a lot during it so it felt different than a normal Fuji or Williams match which was rather nice since most Williams matches are pretty similar.


----------



## Kapone89

Regarding Doug Williams, i like him a lot. 
That's probably because i have a thing for crazy technical wrestling.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Marufuji had a very entertaining match with Doug Williams on night 1 Andy, and he changed up his game a lot during it so it felt different than a normal Fuji or Williams match which was rather nice since most Williams matches are pretty similar.


I heart Marufuji so I'd enjoy this regardless. I don't heart Williams though (sorry Kapone).


----------



## Kapone89

Andy3000 said:


> I heart Marufuji so I'd enjoy this regardless. I don't heart Williams though (sorry Kapone).


Well, that's just like..... your opinion man.


----------



## McQueen

^^^ OMG Big Lebowski!



Kapone89 said:


> Regarding Doug Williams, i like him a lot.
> That's probably because i have a thing for crazy technical wrestling.


I think from a technical sense he's great but he is pretty much the same in every match and doesn't really ever tell a story. I call him Exhibition Match Williams for a reason.



Andy3000 said:


> I heart Marufuji so I'd enjoy this regardless. I don't heart Williams though (sorry Kapone).


You'd like this match dude I guarentee.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ordered 16 Gold Karat Tournament 2008, Night 3 of 2007, and Best Of Eddie Kingston from SMV for a total of 64 dollars including shipping. Hooray!


----------



## KeepItFresh

Hailsabin said:


> I call BS
> 
> The ending alone made that match > DUD.


I tried watching the match, but it was a lame attempt at humor and went for 10 minutes longer than it needed. I don't care how good the ending was this match sucked.


----------



## Kapone89

People hating on Chikara makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Corey

*ROH Take No Prisoners (PPV)*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirous (Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match) - ***1/4

2. Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

3. The Briscoes vs. Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews (Street Fight) - ***1/2 (that gash on the side of Mark's head was insane)

4. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens - **3/4

5. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4 (last few minutes were crazy hot madness, match itself wasn't very long though)

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4 (great technical match)

7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (World Title Match) - ****1/4 (incredibly insane near falls)

*Overall: ***1/2 - ***3/4*
Really solid PPV. Only the 2nd one I've seen(Respect is Earned is the other). Think I liked this one a tad better.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Night Of Appreciation, ROH Road to the Title, ROH Crowning a Champion, NWA-Florida Peterson Cup 2004, Hardcore Homecoming- November Reign Platinum Edition, CZW Crushing the Competition, Super J Cup 1995, Pro Wrestling Guerilla: The Next Show, Pro Wrestling Guerilla: A Reason for the Season, NWA 55th Anniversary Show, and Big Japan Coffin Deathmatch.

Less than $90. A good deal, I hope.
Somebody please tell me I didn't waste my money 
I took a little bit of everything so I'm sure that there will be something that I will really like.


----------



## KeepItFresh

taylorfitz said:


> ROH Night Of Appreciation, ROH Road to the Title, ROH Crowning a Champion, NWA-Florida Peterson Cup 2004, Hardcore Homecoming- November Reign Platinum Edition, CZW Crushing the Competition, Super J Cup 1995, Pro Wrestling Guerilla: The Next Show, Pro Wrestling Guerilla: A Reason for the Season, NWA 55th Anniversary Show, and Big Japan Coffin Deathmatch.
> 
> Less than $90. A good deal, I hope.
> Somebody please tell me I didn't waste my money
> I took a little bit of everything so I'm sure that there will be something that I will really like.


You could get it for cheaper and you got have gotten them cheaper. Still if you bought the actual copies I'd say you didn't get ripped off.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sure how I could have found much cheaper prices. The Super J Cup was $15 and I think one of the other DVDs was $10. The rest were all $4.99 or less. Big sale from Highspots. I have bought from them before and I tust them. My $90 price was with shipping. I did seperate orders within 2 days so I probably overpaid on shipping but that's not a big deal.


----------



## McQueen

Super J Cup is 5 bucks at IVP. 

Totally worth it.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Super J Cups are like 5 bucks at IVP...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KeepItFresh said:


> Super J Cups are like 5 bucks at IVP...


Best £2.50 I ever spent. Except maybe that one legged hooker...


----------



## FITZ

I didn't know about IVP before but right now I can't even open the site. A google search gets me a link that doesn't work and I found another link to IVP from a different wrestling forum and they don't work either.

I'm still pretty new at looky for Indy DVDs but I don't think I did that bad (except for the Super J Cup price).


----------



## KeepItFresh

Your telling me that this site http://new.ivpvideos2.com/ isn't working?

I just tried it worked fine.


----------



## -GP-

That legacy of Terry Funk set looks mighty good on IVP...


----------



## McQueen

I already ordered it GP. Who woulda thought? Me ordering anything with Funk in it. :side:


----------



## FITZ

Now I have the IVP link working...
Don't know why it was doing that before.

Thanks for telling me about IVP. I'll have to check it soon. Can't spend any more money on Wrestling DVDs for a while now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> That legacy of Terry Funk set looks mighty good on IVP...


That bastard McQueen got it! I expect to make an order this week (maybe early next week after spending a shit load on them alread this week) and the Funk and Murdoch sets are definite purchases for me. I'll pick up the Kanemoto DVD as well since I'm a straight up mark for the guy.


----------



## KeepItFresh

taylorfitz said:


> Now I have the IVP link working...
> Don't know why it was doing that before.
> 
> Thanks for telling me about IVP. I'll have to check it soon. Can't spend any more money on Wrestling DVDs for a while now.


Clever rep comments are the only way to show appreciation.


----------



## Corey

Well I'm hoping to make some kind of an ROH order this summer before school starts, because I REALLY need to get caught up. So I'm wondering if any of you could somehow rank these 5 DVD's in order from best to, well I guess you could say worst but I don't think that describes any of these...

Manhatten Mayhem II
Man Up
Glory By Honor VI Night 2
6th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor III (I think I know where that's going to be)


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well I'm hoping to make some kind of an ROH order this summer before school starts, because I REALLY need to get caught up. So I'm wondering if any of you could somehow rank these 5 DVD's in order from best to, well I guess you could say worst but I don't think that describes any of these...
> 
> Manhatten Mayhem II
> Man Up
> Glory By Honor VI Night 2
> 6th Anniversary Show
> Supercard of Honor III (I think I know where that's going to be)


There is no "Worst" in that order man lol. But i'll humor myself and list them IMO, although I admit to not watching Glory By Honor yet.

Best:
Supercard III
Man Up
6YAS
MM II


----------



## KeepItFresh

McQueen hasn't seen KENTA/Misawa, but I have. Interesting...


----------



## vivalabrave

^^^Me too KIF....me too...I'm starting to think McQueen is a PURO-POSER~!!!!



McQueen said:


> There is no "Worst" in that order man lol. But i'll humor myself and list them IMO, although I admit to not watching Glory By Honor yet.
> 
> Best:
> Supercard III
> Man Up
> 6YAS
> MM II


That looks about right with GBHVIN2 last (sorry lax...) except I haven't seen SOHIII because.....who am I kidding...there's no reason why I shouldn't have seen that show.


----------



## KeepItFresh

If you hate Dragon Gate like me then you only need to watch Nigel/Aries from SOH III. I still sat through the whole show and that awful main event.


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> ^^^Me too KIF....me too...I'm starting to think McQueen is a PURO-POSER~!!!!


Dammit i've been exposed!!!!! 

Yeah for some reason I watched all of GBH VI Night 1 except the ME and haven't watched Night 2 yet.


----------



## Corey

Well I don't hate Dragon Gate, I just hate the insane amounts of tag matches they have. I prefer the shows with NOAH guys over DG though. At some point in time I'll make an order consisting of at least one of those DVDs, but in the meantime I'm gonna go watch some shows I have and I've seen, just to review them... I'm bored.


----------



## vivalabrave

My other Dragon Gate 6 mans from SOH weekends past...

SOH --- *****
SOH II --- ****1/4

So...yeah I guess I like them. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh

I didn't even bother with those matches, especially the first one when I heard they dropped their psychology half way through the match just to do moves which is exactly what happened at SOH III.


----------



## Blasko

Is it weird that I dislike Dragon Gate, but once they step outside of their promotion and face non-DG guys, it's very enjoyable.


----------



## -Mystery-

KeepItFresh said:


> I didn't even bother with those matches, especially the first one when I heard they dropped their psychology half way through the match just to do moves which is exactly what happened at SOH III.


To be fair, they aren't suppose to have psychology. They're suppose to be tremendous spotfests to send the fans home happy and judging by the reception at SOH III, they accomplished their goal.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'm a Briscoes mark so I can't spell SY-CALL-I-GEE.


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Mystery- said:


> To be fair, they aren't suppose to have psychology. They're suppose to be tremendous spotfests to send the fans home happy and judging by the reception at SOH III, they accomplished their goal.


But the first 10 minutes of the match were awesome... Whatever I just don't enjoy this stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

KeepItFresh said:


> But the first 10 minutes of the match were awesome... Whatever I just don't enjoy this stuff.


I think it's better if you watch the match(es) with zero expectations and just know they're gonna start flying around at any minute.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> I think it's better if you watch the match(es) with zero expectations and just know they're gonna start flying around at any minute.


Pretty much the frame I mind I'm in when I watch any Dragon Gate.


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> Pretty much the frame I mind I'm in when I watch any Dragon Gate.


Stoned?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Stoned?


I don't think I've ever mixed DG with pills before. I'd probably be all "Whoa son, all those little Japanese guys are sooo the future of wrestling!" 

Hold up, Meltzer must've been stoned when he watched Supercard of Honor!


----------



## -Destiny-

Just bid £3 for 'Fighting Spirit' on ebay. The card looks pretty decent.


----------



## vivalabrave

^^ I've only seen the main event but I loved that match.



McQueen said:


> Stoned?


This may be off topic (although not as off topic as we usually are in the E thread) but this reminds me of All Star Weekend VI Night 1 when Necro starting pelting Claudio and Tornado with rocks outside of the building like a crazy homeless man. Anyone else see this?


----------



## McQueen

RKO Destiny™ said:


> Just bid £3 for 'Fighting Spirit' on ebay. The card looks pretty decent.


Thats a pretty solid show?

Have you decided you like ROH again this week?


----------



## KeepItFresh

Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens v.s El Generico & Kevin Steen is pretty overrated, though.


----------



## -Destiny-

McQueen said:


> Thats a pretty solid show?
> 
> Have you decided you like ROH again this week?


Erm I don't think I've had a bad word to say about ROH since I watched Manhattan Mayhem II about 5 months ago so I'm not quite sure what you're on about.

I just haven't been able to order anything new due to not having the correct funds in my Paypal.


----------



## PowerPlay

I love when Dragon Gate face ROH guys like Steenerico or Age of the fall because the ROH guys can slow them down and turn it into a more "standard" tag match, which is not a bad team. I'm probably one of few who disliked the Dragon Gate match at SOH III but gave ****+ to the Dragon Gate vs ROH matches the night before in the Dragon Gate Challenge match.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Stoned?


BxB Hulk was in a cult, and the cult was into aliens, man
Did'ja ever look at a Dragon Gate ring, man? There's some spooky shit goin' on there. And it's square too!

(if you know the movie this is from, you have good cinematic taste :agree: - bonus points if you can name the character!)


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Thats a pretty solid show?
> 
> Have you decided you like ROH again this week?


:lmao

I wish this damn torrent would download faster. I want AJPW goodness, now. Maybe I'll go finish the 16 Carat Gold tournament in the meantime.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Bedlam In Beantown

4 Corner Survival for #1 Contendership: El Generico v.s Erick Stevens v.s Roderick Strong v.s Rocky Romero-***1/4*
Mike Bennett v.s Jason Blade-**1/4*
Eddie Edwards v.s Jigsaw-**1/4*
Vulture Squad (Jack Evans & Ruckus) v.s The Briscoes-***3/4*
6- Man Elimination Tag Match: Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero & Brent Albright v.s Delirious, Claudio Castganoli & Pelle Primeau-*****
Kota Ibushi v.s Davey Richards-****1/2-***3/4*
ROH World Title Match: Erick Stevens v.s Nigel McGuinness-***1/4*
Boston Massacre: Necro Butcher v.s Kevin Steen-****1/2-***3/4*


----------



## McQueen

Emil Sitoci is god!



Emil Sitoci on commentary said:


> Look at {Mark} Slater, You know some people say the tattoo's on his shoulders is like an ancient greco-roman symbol for gay sex. Thats what i've heard!


:lmao


----------



## Kapone89

Hahahaha.
A good one indeed.


----------



## McQueen

It is a pretty horrible looking tattoo to be fair.


----------



## -GP-

I can't say that's up to Punk levels of smart-ass commentary without more evidence, but i'd definitely go up to Ultramantis Black levels on that sentence alone


----------



## McQueen

Nah, he's not as cool as Punk on commentary but truthfully only Bobby Heenan is.


----------



## Corey

*NOAH Destiny (7/18/2005)*

*1. Takashi Sugiura/SUWA/Masashi Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi/Mitsuo Momota/Katsuhiko Nakajima *
Real good opener. SUWA and Nakajima were pretty much the only two I was familiar with. It's amazing how good Nakajima looked in the ring at age 17. He's got some of the best kicks out there...
*****

*2. Go Shiozaki/Tamon Honda vs. Mohammed Yone/Takeshi Morishima* 
The first few minutes of this were really sloppy. Thankfully the majority of the match was pretty good. After Honda and Go both hit germans on Morishima it was pretty smooth sailin from there. I really have no interest in Tamon Honda at all, so I was really glad to see Go in there for most of the match. He took a beating. Good stuff overall.
****1/4*

*3. Akitoshi Saito/Shiro Koshinaka/Masao Inoue/Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue/Takuma Sano/Jun Izumida/Haruka Eigen *
Nothing to say. Didn't get into it, bored for the most part.
****

*4. Black Mask vs. Mushiking Terry*
The Mushiking Terry debut match. The majority of you know that Mushiking Terry is Kotaro Suzuki. I'm also gonna go out on a limb and say that Black Mask is Ricky Marvin. Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just guessing here. Anyway, it was a good little high flying match. A few nice spots. I don't know if anyone else might feel this way, but I really think I could've gotten into this a lot more if it was just Suzuki vs. Marvin(again, I'm guessing). I could never really seem to be fully into it. Despite that, still a pretty good debut match.
*****

*5. GHC Jr. Title Match - Yoshinobu Kanemaru(c) vs. KENTA*
Awesome match. Those two put on a hell of a show. One thing I really liked is that they showed a slow motion replay of KENTA hitting a bas-a-whatever knee kick, and you could see it just nailed Kanemaru right in the face. I loved it. haha. The only tiniest complaint I have is the no selling of the arm from Kanemaru, but hey, you get over it when you have match of this caliber. Only GHC Jr. Title match I've seen better than this was KENTA/Low Ki from FB '05. But then again I can only think of like a handful that I have seen. 
*****1/4 - ****1/2*

*6. GHC Tag Team Title Match - Minoru Suzuki/Naomichi Marufuji(c) vs. Jun Akiyama/Makoto Hashi*
I really loved this match. I can't explain why, but I was totally into this from start to finish. It's my first time seeing Hashi, and he impressed me. I like him. This was just great stuff the whole way through. The slapfest between Akiyama and Suzuki was fucking awesome. I love these NOAH camera angles. haha. At this point in time, it's MOTN for me, but I'm about 99.9% sure that's gonna change...
*****1/2*

*7. GHC Title Match - Takeshi Rikio(c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*
Hmm. Well, this wasn't a bad match, but I just don't think these two clicked very well. It just felt like a bunch of moves thrown together. I guess what I'm trying to say is that these two lack chemistry together. The best part by far was when Rikio just repeatedly slapped the shit out of Tanahashi. Great stuff. But the match as a whole wasn't anything special.
**** - ***1/4*

*8. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa*
??? I have no idea how to rate this match. The ending just left with me a what the hell look on my face. I guess I'll try to give this a rating...
**1/2*

*9. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki*
Oh. My. God. This is the perfect definition of why I watch professional wrestling. Absolutely incredible spectacle. The 3 minute chopfest, the crazy head drops, the insane crowd reaction, the near falls, it was all just perfect. I don't know what else to say about this. If you haven't seen it, go find it and watch it. You won't regret it. It is superior to Joe vs. Kobashi.
****** (that's right, the full 5)*

*10. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada*
I think I helped myself at least a little bit by coming into this match with no expectations. Everyone said they were disappointed with this match considering how just about every other time these two got in the ring it was a 5 star classic. I haven't seen any of those classics, so I had no high expectations. Still I think this could've been much better. It was an enjoyable and entertaining match, but I feel like it kinda dragged on a little too long. Especially with the cover after just about every move in the last few minutes. I really liked the stiff elbow exchanges though. That was nice. Not much else to say about it. Kobashi/Sasaki should've been main event.
****3/4*

*Overall: *****
The strength of 3 matches at ****+ and a 5 star match gives this a pretty high rating and an extremely high level of recommendation. Feedback is appreciated as well.


----------



## McQueen

Nice review Evans that is a pretty great show. Have you seen the Tokyo Dome Departure 2004 (7/10/04) show? I liked it a little better than Destiny. I echo your Makoto Hashi love, I don't know what it is about the guy but I just enjoy him. And yeah Mushiking Joker is Ricky Marvin.

You rather the GHC Heavyweight title match a bit higher than I would and i'm on the fence about giving Chop War '05 the full *****, but otherwise your ratings are pretty close to mine. Oh and I do think given the history between the two from a booking standpoint Misawa/Kawada defineately should have been the ME, its a shame that is probably the weakest singles match they ever had.


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> Nice review Evans that is a pretty great show. Have you seen the Tokyo Dome Departure 2004 (7/10/04) show? I liked it a little better than Destiny. I echo your Makoto Hashi love, I don't know what it is about the guy but I just enjoy him. And yeah Mushiking Joker is Ricky Marvin.
> 
> You rather the GHC Heavyweight title match a bit higher than I would and i'm on the fence about giving Chop War '05 the full *****, but otherwise your ratings are pretty close to mine. Oh and I do think given the history between the two from a booking standpoint Misawa/Kawada defineately should have been the ME, its a shame that is probably the weakest singles match they ever had.


No haven't seen the Departure show yet, just the Akiyama/Kobashi match, which was incredible. And yeah I was debating on the chop war for a while but I just said what the hell and gave it the full 5. I also see what you're sayin about Misawa/Kawada.


----------



## McQueen

The first half of Departure is nothing special (which is usually common with NOAH shows) but the 2nd half is pretty damn awesome as you can imagine with matches like this.

Naomichi Marufuji/KENTA (c.) vs. Takashi Sugiura/Kendo Kashin (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title) 
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger (c.) (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title) 
Yoshihiro Takayama/Minoru Suzuki (c.) vs. Takeshi Morishima/Takeshi Rikio (IWGP Tag Team Titles) 
Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa (c.) vs. Keiji Muto/Taiyo Kea (GHC Tag Team Titles) 
Kenta Kobashi (c.) vs. Jun Akiyama (GHC Heavyweight Title)


----------



## Corey

Yeah I'm hoping to get that sometime. Looks pretty damn good and Meltzer's ratings look pretty damn good as well. Yeah I look at Meltzer's ratings...


----------



## McQueen

So do I, I just don't take them as gospel. The way I see it if someone as anal retentive as Meltzer gives something *****'s its probably pretty close to *****'s. Sometimes I agree, sometimes I don't.


----------



## KingKicks

I feel like rewatching Destiny again just for KENTA/Kanemaru and Kobashi/Sasaki.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Don't forget about the tag title match. 



McQueen said:


> So do I, I just don't take them as gospel. The way I see it if someone as anal retentive as Meltzer gives something *****'s its probably pretty close to *****'s. Sometimes I agree, sometimes I don't.


Yeah. Same. Except he has HBK/Flair at ***1/2, which is insanely low... But I'm not gonna go into that.


----------



## Kapone89

I have the Departure show.
And i would recommend it to anyone who likes wrestling. Harley Race himself said it was the best or one of the best
wrestling shows he had ever seen live.
Kobashi Vs. Akiyama especially is a fantastic match.


----------



## ricky6

Has anyone ever purchased a grab bag from ROH, and were any of the dvds actually good?


----------



## -Mystery-

ricky6 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a grab bag from ROH, and were any of the dvds actually good?


I have, twice actually. I got a couple Straight Shootin' and Best Ofs along with various other Indy DVDs. I got this badass WXW show once which has Ares/Kobashi on it.

I've heard some people got FIP and ROH shows before.


----------



## Spartanlax

So, I just watched McGuinness/Joe from FYF Liverpool for the first time...wow. The match was just 'good' for a while, but then the superb booking took place that really elevated it to this level of awesomeness that had me cheering for McGuinness so damn much. Also played off their previous encounters real well. Fantastic main event. **** - ****1/4


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- I watched Alex Pain vs Steve Douglas last night from 16 Carat Night 2 and that was a fucking crazy match and it was fun to watch, but the amount of overkill with the spots bothered me a little. It was about as bad as the Ladder War. However I never would have expected Stevie Douglas to be that tough from his usual heel sthick so he impressed me a lot.

Plus Pain using the song "Heir Komst Alex" as his theme was pretty cool, I like that song and it totally got the crowd pumped up.

Oh and yeah Johnny Saint was fucking awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I didn't like how they kept going outside the ring to do a spot. I liked it the first time around but started to get annoying after like the fourth time. I suppose it made sense though in whole scheme of things because Pain was out for revenge and Douglas was trying to put Pain out of WXW for good. Still a crazy fucking match though.


----------



## McQueen

The finish which was pretty cool in the first place seemed like shit after some of the stuff they pulled out earlier in that match. I don't understand why a lot of indy guys don't understand this.

Ah well what can you do.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I am going to the show this weekend in Dayton my first time going to ROH.And I was going to get some dvds as they have the buy 3 get 1 free sale.I know I wanna get Return Engagment and Tag Wars 2008.But cant decide between some other dvds.I need two more dvd's and am deciding between Bedlam in Beantown or Injustice and maybe FYF:Liverpool if they go back that far.or any other dvd's you guys recommend.


----------



## Spartanlax

They have back to like mid 2005. I'd definitely take FYF: Liverpool over BIB and Injustice, and I'm sure everyone will agree with me on that.


----------



## KYSeahawks

well I still need one more dvd to make it 4 dvds I am thinking between

Injustice 
Bedlam in Beantown
Transform
Glory by Honor VI Night 1
Undeniable
Caged Rage

Really leaning towards eiter Bedlam in Beantown or Injustice just cant find good reviews of the shows.


----------



## Corey

KYSeahawks said:


> well I still need one more dvd to make it 4 dvds I am thinking between
> 
> Injustice
> Bedlam in Beantown
> Transform
> Glory by Honor VI Night 1
> Undeniable
> Caged Rage
> 
> Really leaning towards eiter Bedlam in Beantown or Injustice just cant find good reviews of the shows.


Just look at the ratings thread, you'll find tons of star ratings and reviews. And Mystery has a real good review for GBHVI N1. I haven't seen any of those shows but I think the majority would tell you to go with GBHVI N1 from what I've heard and read about. Just trying to help.


----------



## Sephiroth

ANY ROH product is included in the Buy 3, Get 1 free? 

Just get Joe/Punk and Punk/Cabana Straight Shootin DVDs. It's better than Caged Rage, Undeniable, Transform, Bedlam, and Injustice combined.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Joe/Punk Straight Shootin DVD


"She was 8 feet tall!"

*someone was gonna post it, might as well be me :side:*


----------



## McQueen

Are you a girl?

ARE YOUUUUU!

KO-JI-MAH! KO-JI-MAH! LARIAT! LARIAT! LARIAT!


----------



## Spartanlax

Yo dis is CM Punk, I jus fuckin witchu

WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN'T MAKE IT AAAAAH!??!?!?!....wait, what?!


----------



## -Mystery-

I GOTTA PEE YO!

Best was Punk & Joe's story about brushing off Steamboat and thinking he was crazy.


----------



## Blasko

My favorite is how NOSAWA vanished and no one cared enough to look for him. 

....Chicken burrito fairies...


----------



## Spartanlax

The NOSAWA part is my favorite only 'cause that's happened to my group of friends a few times and it's hilarious. Like at a party I had back in January, my friend Mike Place (high as FUCK) just left at one point and no one noticed it for like three hours. Suddenly we're calling him nonstop with no answer. A few more hours pass and I get a call, and he tells me he's home. I announce Place is home, and the party pops. Place then tells me he actually isn't sure if it's his house. I announce this piece of news, and the party boo's. Emotional rollercoaster. Long story short, Place makes it to his place (pun intended, laugh bitches) without a scratch on him.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

"Who spilled all this water on the floor?!"


----------



## McQueen

There were bits of Chicken Burrito all over the place I hear.

Poor Joe


----------



## Blasko

You folk need to get your hands on the Bull Pain shoot. Very under rated.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> There were bits of Chicken Burrito all over the place I hear.
> 
> Poor Joe


And he woke up with his foot painted blue by Rick Noon.


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> And he woke up with his foot painted blue by Rick Noon.


not to mention stuck to the wall because of all the nail polish


----------



## Rush

GP_Punk said:


> not to mention stuck to the wall because of all the nail polish


And his DVD collection was all over the floor


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just wondering does anyone have the match listing for the two new retail dvds Best in the World and Greatest Rivalries b/c they will be on sale in dayton and chicago this weekend


----------



## Platt

Ring of Honor ’’Best In The World’’ 
1.Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi- New York, NY 10/01/05
2. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- Detroit, MI, 3/30/06
3. KENTA vs. Austin Aries– Chicago Ridge, IL, 6/24/06
4. Samoa Joe vs. Kikutaro with Mick Foley– Elizabeth, NJ, 2/19/05
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 4/01/06)
6. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk- Philadelphia, PA, 9/20/03
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07)
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Race to the Top Tournament Finals– Edison, NJ, 7/28/07)
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 4/14/07)

Ring of Honor ’’Greatest Rivalries’’
1. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar March– Elizabeth, NJ, 7/19/03)
2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match– Wauwatosa, WI, 7/23/04)
3. AJ Styles with Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave (Styles Clash vs. Rave Clash Match– Lake Grove, NY, 9/17/05)
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match – Liverpool, UK, 8/12/06)
5. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match– Detroit, MI, 3/31/07)
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Match In The Best of Three Series– Philadelphia, PA 11/2/07)
7. Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, Colt Cabana, & BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Super Dragon, Necro Butcher, & Spyder Nate Webb (Team ROH vs. Team CZW Anything Goes Match – Dayton, OH, 4/28/06)
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match– New York, NY 12/30/07)


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> And he woke up with his foot painted blue by Rick Noon.


I'm pretty sure it was Mr. AZUCAR! Who painted his foot blue, Rick Noon left early


----------



## Platt

> Both SHIMMER Volume 17 and SHIMMER Volume 18 will be released by Ring of Honor at www.ROHwrestling.com THIS THURSDAY, June 26th!


 can't wait to pick these up some really good matchups on both cards.


----------



## McQueen

The cover for V.18 is pretty rediculous.


----------



## Derek

Why is she eating the belt?


----------



## Platt

She's hungry obviously


----------



## McQueen

I'd buy that if Mickie Knuckles or Josie were on the cover. (This refers to Platts "Shes Hungry" comment, not i'm actually going to buy this)


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Bedlam In Beantown*

*Four Corner Survival - Winner Receives World Title Shot*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero vs. El Generico *****

Jason Blade vs. Mike Bennett *1/4**

Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw **3/4*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans and Ruckus ****1/4*

*Six Man Elimination*
Claudio Castagnoli, Delirious, Pelle Primeau vs. Chris Hero, Brent Albright, Larry Sweeney ****1/2*
*Way more entertaining then i was expecting it to be*

Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards ****3/4*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Erick Stevens ****1/4*

*Boston Massacre Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher ****1/2*

*Decent show but nothing must-see. Ibushi/Davey is worth watching.*​


----------



## KeepItFresh

Explain how the Erick Stevens & Nigel McGuinness matches deserves anything over ***? That match sucked for an ROH title match I have it at **1/4.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Is there any reviews for Injustice,Tag Wars 2008,and Return Engagement


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Is there any reviews for Injustice,Tag Wars 2008,and Return Engagement



Tag Wars 2008
Murder City Machine Guns vs. The Age Of the Fall - ***** 1/4*

Return Engagement
1) Austin Aries vs. Silas Young - *****
2) Necro Butcher vs. Alex Payne & Mitch Franklin -* DUD *(It's just a 1 minute squash)
3) Adam Pearce & Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau - ***
4) 4. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif vs. Ashley Lane - ** 1/2* (Ashley Lane is hott...but ever so green)
5) Delirious vs. Chris Hero - ****
6) Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ***** 1/2 - 3/4* (Completely different match than their previous one, which is very appreciated)
7) Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico - ****** (Some people have gone crazy for this match and given it around **** 1/2, but I suspect it's from people who have never seen Ibushi before, so seeing all his moves for the first time bumps it up)
8) The Age of the Fall of Tyler Black, Joey Matthews, & Zach Gowen vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw - **** 1/4*
9) Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen - **** 3/4*

Very top heavy show. But worth it for MCMG/Briscoes, Kota/Generico and Steen/Nigel. Not sure if it's a better overall show than Tag Wars 08, but it's a lot better than the other two April shows.



KeepItFresh said:


> Explain how the Erick Stevens & Nigel McGuinness matches deserves anything over ***? That match sucked for an ROH title match I have it at **1/4.


I've got it around that too. Definitely not the right time to give Stevens a title shot. They blew their chance at something special imo. The #1 contender's 4 way wasn't any better than the title shot, so maybe **ish. Romero should have gotten the title shot, save Stevens and Generico for later. 

Btw, Generico vs. Nigel should be fantastic. Have Generico sell like a motherfucker and you've got MOTYC written all over it. Think Nigel/Black, but with more Oles! and less overkill.


----------



## KYSeahawks

What would be better to get them off a sale on ROHWrestling.com or at the event this weekend I am sorry I keep posting I am so excited for Friday


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> 2) Necro Butcher vs. Alex Payne & Mitch Franklin -* DUD *(It's just a 1 minute squash)


Why they continue to waste Mitch Franklin on jobbers like Sugerfoot and Necro Butcher is beyond me. I'd imagine Mitch squashed Necro pretty hard.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> What would be better to get them off a sale on ROHWrestling.com or at the event this weekend I am sorry I keep posting I am so excited for Friday


At the show. Say it's 30% off on the site and you plan on buying 4. The shipping and tax alone will boost it up and be more expensive than the Buy 3, Get 1 Free. Plus, you don't have to wait for them. So when you get home after the ROH show and are still riding that "live show" high, you can pop in Return Engagement and watch MCMG vs. Briscoes tear down the house.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I asked the ROH Site about Tag Wars 2008 being their and he said that it wouldn't be on the table but he would have some behind the counter and if I asked then I might be able to get a copy.I really wanna pick up Tag Wars 2008,Return Engagment, FYF:Liverpool, and Take No Prisoners if it is there.I was told that it would be there.When does ROH announce new releases b/c I woul really love to get Southern Navigation if it was out.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Why they continue to waste Mitch Franklin on jobbers like Sugerfoot and Necro Butcher is beyond me. I'd imagine Mitch squashed Necro pretty hard.


:lmao :lmao :lmao
funniest thing i've heard all day...well done!


----------



## KeepItFresh

Shane Hagadorn is the only student that deserves a spot on the roster, actually.


----------



## Corey

Watched a few ROH matches today. Thought I'd share my views. Seen them all before, just rewatches.

*Supercard of Honor II*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage match - **** (After watching this again I definitely think this match is overrated, and I was one of the ones who did just that on my first watch. I gave it a ****1/2 but I probably wouldn't go any higher than ****1/4 after watching it again. There were some great spots, but I found myself watching like how did I give this such a high rating. I hate it when blading is so completely obvious. It just kinda like turns me off i. It was more of a spectacle compared to a great match in a sense. I think I might prefer their match from FYF:Finale a tad better, but I've only seen that once so I'm not sure)

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong for the FIP Title - ***3/4 to **** (This certainly could've been better, just looking at the two guys, but I still really like this match. The last several minutes I thought were great. Roderick showing absolutely no remorse and Austin coming back in the ring. Good stuff. Finish made sense as well)

Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****1/2 (This kinda took a little while to really get going, but my god when it did it was great. Phenomenal stuff. Crowd was insane, as usual)


*Good Times Great Memories*
Morishima vs. Shingo for the ROH Title - **** (Great stuff. Shingo really pushed Shima to the limit. Definitely looked like he had him a couple times. Real good defense from Mori)

Briscoes vs. Murder City Machine Guns for the ROH Tag Titles - ***** (I just had to give this the full 5. I can not find anything wrong with this on any level. They were given just the perfect amount of time. They just built up the match all the way through. Incredible near falls, incredible double teams, incredibly insane crowd reaction, just incredible. Great stuff the whole way through. Loved it)


----------



## Rush

Yeah, i have the cage match between Jacobs and Whitmer at ****1/4. I haven't really seen much of their feud so i guess i wasn't into it as much.

I'm just downloading the MCMG vs AOTF match, should be good


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Watched a few ROH matches today. Thought I'd share my views. Seen them all before, just rewatches.
> 
> *Supercard of Honor II*
> BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Steel Cage match - **** (After watching this again I definitely think this match is overrated, and I was one of the ones who did just that on my first watch. I gave it a ****1/2 but I probably wouldn't go any higher than ****1/4 after watching it again. There were some great spots, but I found myself watching like how did I give this such a high rating. I hate it when blading is so completely obvious. It just kinda like turns me off i. It was more of a spectacle compared to a great match in a sense. I think I might prefer their match from FYF:Finale a tad better, but I've only seen that once so I'm not sure)
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong for the FIP Title - ***3/4 to **** (This certainly could've been better, just looking at the two guys, but I still really like this match. The last several minutes I thought were great. Roderick showing absolutely no remorse and Austin coming back in the ring. Good stuff. Finish made sense as well)
> 
> Dragon Gate 6-Man - ****1/2 (This kinda took a little while to really get going, but my god when it did it was great. Phenomenal stuff. Crowd was insane, as usual)
> 
> 
> *Good Times Great Memories*
> Morishima vs. Shingo for the ROH Title - **** (Great stuff. Shingo really pushed Shima to the limit. Definitely looked like he had him a couple times. Real good defense from Mori)
> 
> Briscoes vs. Murder City Machine Guns for the ROH Tag Titles - ***** (I just had to give this the full 5. I can not find anything wrong with this on any level. They were given just the perfect amount of time. They just built up the match all the way through. Incredible near falls, incredible double teams, incredibly insane crowd reaction, just incredible. Great stuff the whole way through. Loved it)


I think I'd have to agree with the ratings for Supercard II (mine are at least very similar), but I wouldn't go as high as ***** for Briscos/MCMG match from GTGM! Not really as high on it compared to most, but at the same time I tend to rate matches differently to most......


----------



## Corey

Andy3000 said:


> I think I'd have to agree with the ratings for Supercard II (mine are at least very similar), but I wouldn't go as high as ***** for Briscos/MCMG match from GTGM! Not really as high on it compared to most, but at the same time I tend to rate matches differently to most......


If you have it at ****3/4 then that's acceptible but anything lower is just inexcusable.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If you have it at ****3/4 then that's acceptible but anything lower is just inexcusable.


I actuallly have it at ****1/2 . I do rate matches differently than most though (based mostly on pure enjoyment of the match) so ****3/4 or ***** is fine with me (***** for you unless I'm blind and missed that) if that's what you give it. Really fun to watch, but the last 10 minutes or so seemed juuuuuuust a little overkill for me 

*waits for Aaron to come in and present an argument, then Sephy (at least I think it's Sephy that isn't as high on thia match) to counter argument*


----------



## Sephiroth

Everyone here went apeshit for MCMG vs. Briscoes and then peopke started hating on The Briscoes and now it's cool to go back and rate matches lower.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I remember watching Good Times, Great Memories, but I can't remember anything about MCMG/Briscoe match for whatever reason. No way I would have skipped it... Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Blasko

KeepItFresh said:


> Shane Hagadorn is the only student that deserves a spot on the roster, actually.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## McQueen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If you have it at ****3/4 then that's acceptible but anything lower is just inexcusable.


I have it at *** 3/4 and I have a red bar you I decide whats excusable and whats not around here. 

I didn't like that about 10 minutes from the end the spots seemed to stop having reason behind them and they just started doing moves.


----------



## Blasko

It's Dragon Gate, you expected anything else?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I have it at *** 3/4 and I have a red bar you I decide whats excusable and whats not around here.
> 
> I didn't like that about 10 minutes from the end the spots seemed to stop having reason behind them and they just started doing moves.


I actually didn't mind the MOVEZ~ all that much, but I need to stress, I rate shit differently than most! That doesn't seem to float in the WWE forum .

I'm going to have to watch it again now....


----------



## Rush

I did have it at ***** but after re-watching it i rate it as ****3/4, not much of drop but meh 

I don't mind the spottyness of the last 10 minutues or so, i suppose it helps that i like the MCMG and the Briscoes


----------



## McQueen

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> It's Dragon Gate, you expected anything else?


No it's not..... I was talking about Briscoes/MCMG from last year.


----------



## Blasko

....

Shut up. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> ....
> 
> Shut up. :side:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA.

I'd probably get upset at the match if I watched it anyways.


----------



## Burning Sword

****3/4 for Briscoes/MCMGs I for me

*ROH Tag Wars 2008*

Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, & Ernie Osiris vs. Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, & Michael Nakazawa- *1/2 

Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young- *1/4 

Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw- **1/2

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico- ***1/2 

Delirious vs. Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere Match)- *** 

Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero & Brent Albright- **3/4 

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi (Non Title Match)- ****1/4 

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin- ****1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

So, I just watched Joe/Ki from PWG like four times, and....

Oh...My...God...

If you haven't seen this match, buy the show, All Star Weekend V Night 2 (get Night 1 too, both shows are overall really solid and fun, tons of awesome matches). 

This match is just epic in every way. If it had more of a story to it I'd give it the full monty, but right now, it's just an all-time classic that's a sliver away from being legendary. SO FUCKING GOOD! ****3/4


----------



## Burning Sword

Oh shit, I remember that match and it owned so hard.


----------



## Sephiroth

Gabe Sapolsky probably cries everynight since he saw that match (assuming he saw it)


----------



## Rush

Just watched MCMG vs AOTF, it was a pretty good match. Some good double-team moves and solid drama as well. I'd give it a ****1/4 - ****1/2. I really need to see some more ROH, i hadn't watched any in a while until today


----------



## Blasko

Takashi Sasaki vs. Abby Jr. 

Well, this is my 5th time watching it and it's still my third favorite Deathmatch Ever. Insane stuff.

**** 1/2

Must see for any blood fans.


----------



## -GP-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Takashi Sasaki vs. Abby Jr.
> 
> Well, this is my 5th time watching it and it's still my third favorite Deathmatch Ever. Insane stuff.
> 
> **** 1/2
> 
> Must see for any blood fans.


I actually haven't watched that...could you drop a date so i can look it up?
How good is it compared to Sasaki/Miyamoto from last year?


----------



## Corey

I'm so pissed. I go to FYE today to try to get Bloodstained Honor, and of course they didn't have it. They had 3 copies of Stars of Honor and even a damn copy of Round Robin Challenge. They're all 10 bucks. Hell of a price... Hopefully they'll have it sometime soon. And did you guys know that Stars of Honor and I think the other 3 Koch DVDs comes with some collectors card or something? I didn't... haha


----------



## -Mystery-

I got Strong and Hero with mine. 

I wanted Dragon.


----------



## Corey

Oh are they just like roster cards or something? There was no point in me getting Stars of Honor so I wouldn't know...


----------



## Platt

I got Dragon and Aries


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> I got Dragon and Aries


GTFO.

I hate you.


----------



## Platt

-Mystery- said:


> GTFO.
> 
> I hate you.


If I get another Dragon one in the new ones i'll send you it :agree:


----------



## ROH

Bricoes/MCMG just wasn't gripping enough to get near the full 5, IMO.


----------



## JD13

I got 2 Briscoes cards if anyone wants one.


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> I got 2 Briscoes cards if anyone wants one.


Same here


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

*CZW Tournament of Death 7*
1. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Danny Demanto - Tables, Light Tubes, and Chairs Match (**1/2)
2. Mickie Knuckles vs. Vortekz - Light Tube Deathmatch (**3/4)
3. WHACKS vs. Diehard - Light tubes and Barbed Wire Boards (**)
4. DJ Hyde vs. Andy Sumner - Falls Count Anywhere (**1/4)
5. Drake Younger & Nick Gage vs. Notorious Inc. - Panes of Glass (***1/2)
6. Ryan Mcbride vs. Greg Excellent - Barbed Wire Madness (**)
7. Danny Havoc vs. The Ram - Light Tube deathmatch (*1/2)
8. Vortekz vs. Drake Younger vs. DJ Hyde vs. WHACKS - Fishhook Deathmatch (***)
9. The BLKOUT vs. Joe Gacy & Alex Colon - (*1/4)
10. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Greg Excellent vs. Nick Gage vs. Danny Havoc - Fans Bring The Weapons (***1/2)
11. Nick Gage vs. Danny Havoc vs. Vortexz vs. Drake Younger - No Rope Barbed Wire, 200 Light Tubes match (****)


----------



## Blasko

What the hell is WHACKS doing out of the first round?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Finally got a chance to watch some Supercard III today and I just wanted to say how awesome I thought the Stevens/Strong brawl was. I actually wasn't expecting to like it as much as did, but the constant HATE and then more HATE was fucking great! Strong chopping Stevens in the face was sick, as was Roddy getting his chest ripped open after one freakin' chop. I haven't seen their Redefined match yet (it's downloaded, but I just haven't got around to watching it from some reason) and if it's better than this (which apparently it is) I think I'm gonna like it quite a bit.

Now I just need to get to watching some more of the puro from this year...


----------



## Obfuscation

I have sucessfully downloaded all 6 of the Tiger Mask vs Dynamite Kid matches. I watched the first one already, can't wait to see the others.


----------



## Blasko

wasn;t there eight?


----------



## KeepItFresh

Andy3000 said:


> Finally got a chance to watch some Supercard III today and I just wanted to say how awesome I thought the Stevens/Strong brawl was. I actually wasn't expecting to like it as much as did, but the constant HATE and then more HATE was fucking great! Strong chopping Stevens in the face was sick, as was Roddy getting his chest ripped open after one freakin' chop. I haven't seen their Redefined match yet (it's downloaded, but I just haven't got around to watching it from some reason) and if it's better than this (which apparently it is) I think I'm gonna like it quite a bit.
> 
> Now I just need to get to watching some more of the puro from this year...


The Redefined match is actually a match, but it's just as brutal with a little more. Just awesome stuff.


----------



## Burning Sword

Hailsabin said:


> I have sucessfully downloaded all 6 of the Tiger Mask vs Dynamite Kid matches. I watched the first one already, can't wait to see the others.


Guess What Cody, I did too


----------



## Obfuscation

Burning Sword said:


> Guess What Cody, I did too


OMFG. Nice.



> wasn;t there eight?


I just meant with the original Tiger Mask. I do believe he had some with Misawa under the mask too.


----------



## imbj2005

i think two all around great shows are ROH ring of homicide it has pure comedy and hardcore and another is czw cod 6 I love shows with varity


----------



## Sephiroth

Newest Video Wire...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b7UCJiOTmyU

Main Event for Toronto:


Spoiler



FIND OUT IN THE VIDEO! MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Blasko

Kevin Steen STILL sucks, btw.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Kevin Steen STILL sucks, btw.


I was hoping for Nigel vs. Generico


----------



## KingKicks

Nigel vs. Generico would of been awesome 

*ROH Injustice*

El Generico vs. Jack Evans ***1/2*

Jigsaw vs. Mitch Franklin ***

Chris Hero and Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens and Pelle Primeau ***1/2*

Brent Albright vs. Delirious ****
*
NoDQ Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Necro Butcher ****1/4*

Kota Ibushi vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****3/4*
*Better then Ibushi vs. Davey IMO*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen ****1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****1/2*

*Decent show just like BIB, but the second half is pretty enjoyable*​


----------



## PulseGlazer

Just so you all know, I'll have a Briscoes vs. MCMG 1 review up ASAP. Its **** 1/2 to me. Nearly perfect for what it was; an awkward spot and some overkill were my only real issues here. The no-selling was nothing if not expected.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Kevin Steen STILL sucks, btw.


*Twitches* GO BACK IN YOUR HOLE! lol


----------



## vivalabrave

IVP PRESENTS: ROH INVADES JAPAN VOL. 1 
Aries/Strong vs. Doi/Yoshino (ROH Tag Titles) --- ***3/4
Mushiking Terry vs. Rocky Romero --- (Joined in Progress) **1/2
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****1/4
Liger/Evans/Sydal/BxB Hulk vs. Doi/Yoshino/Kishiwada/Steen --- ****
McGuinness/Williams vs. Rikio/Kawabata --- **1/2
The Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki (GHC Jr. Tag Titles) --- ****1/2
Hero/Williams vs. Ota/Yone --- ***
Morishima vs. KENTA (ROH World Title) --- ***1/2

Not bad for $3.


----------



## Spartanlax

My SMV order arrived along with Driven from ROH. WXW's tournament has been good so far, but this crowd needs to die in a fire or get muzzles immediately.

Oh, and on a side note, I hate hangovers.


----------



## -Mystery-

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns and this update includes some great Ring of Honor DVD's just released. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 3rd at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:










A New Level- New York, NY 5/10/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's debut event from the Hammerstein Ballroom in New York City featuring Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli for the World Title; Briscoe & Aries vs. AOTF for the Tag Titles; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher; plus more.
1. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
2. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
3. Chris Hero & Brent Albright vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau (Tag Team Scramble Match)
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher
6. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match)










Southern Navigation- Manassas, VA 5/9/08 (DVD)

Features Team NOAH (Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji, & Go Shiozaki) vs. No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero); Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jace Evans vs. Necro Butcher, & more.
1. Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau
2. Rhett Titus & Rex Sterling vs. Mitch Franklin & Sean Denny
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Alrbight vs. Damian Wayne (Non Title Four Corner Survival)
4. Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens
5. Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Match)
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
8. Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero

Take No Prisoners- Philadelphia, PA 3/16/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's sixth pay per view features Nigel McGuinness defending the World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight; plus much more.
Take No Prisoners PPV
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirous (Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match)
2. Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews (Street Fight)
4. The Larry Sweeney Show with special guests The Hangmen 3
5. Brent Alrbight vs. Erick Stevens
6. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw (World Tag Team Title Match)
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner (World Title Match)

Bonus Matches
9. Davey Richards vs. Dingo
10. Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura (GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match- Budokan Hall 3/2/08)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 18 (DVD)

Features Sara Del Rey vs, MsChif for the SHIMMER Title; Rematch From Title Tournament with "Dark Angel" Sarah Stock vs. Cheerleader Melissa; Amazing Kong vs. Wesna Busic, plus more.
1. Amber O' Neal vs. Shark Girl
2. Nicole Matthews vs. Lorelei Lee
3. Daizee Haze vs. Jetta
4. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Jennifer Blake & Danyah
5. Portuguese Princess Ariel vs. Cat Power
6. Mercedes Martinez vs. Cindy Rogers
7. Lacey & Rain vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh
8. Amazing Kong vs. Wesna Busic
9. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Sarah Stock
10. Sara Del Rey vs. MsChif (SHIMMER Title Match)

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 17 (DVD)

Features The Dangerous Angels of Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa; "Dangerous Angel" Sarah Stock vs. Lacey; Amazing Kong vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel; plus more.
1. Rain & Jetta vs. Jennifer Blake & Danyah
2. Nicole Matthews vs. Shark Girl
3. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh
4. Lorelei Lee vs. Amber O' Neal
5. Daizee Haze vs. Cindy Rogers
6. Amazing Kong vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
7. Mercedes Martinez vs. Wesna Busic
8. Lacey vs. Sarah Stock
9. Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. MsChif & Cheerleader Melissa

Guest Booker with Gary Hart (DVD-R)

Guest Booker with Gary Hart. Booking the Dallas territory.

In 1986 the world came crumbling down around Fritz Von Erich's World Class Championship Wrestling empire. Although the federation remained, this crucial year was the blow they never recovered from. They lost talent, their association with the NWA, and their booker Ken Mantell.

We now hop in the Guest Booker time machine and reinstate former WCCW booker Gary Hart in the driver's seat. Under his direction, can WCCW be saved?

How will he use the NWA talent share to his advantage?
How can he capitalize on Fritz's national TV exposure?
How does the Dallas territory work in conjunction with the other Texas territories?

Join us for this exploration of the mind of the late, great booker, Gary Hart. Gary's talents are as remarkable as his tales from the road, all explored his is final DVD. We are proud to enshrine Gary into the Guest Booker family.

TNA Sacrifice 2008 (DVD)

1. Deuces Wild Quarterfinal: Sting & James Storm vs. Team 3 D
2. Deuces Wild Quarterfinal: Christian Cage & Rhino vs. Booker T & Robert Roode
3. Deuces Wild Quarterfinal: LAX vs. Kip James & Matt Morgan
4. Deuces Wild Quarterfinal: BG James & Awesome Kong vs. AJ Styles & Super Eric
5. Terror Dome X Division #1 Contender's Match: Curry Man vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Chris Sabin vs. Shark Boy vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Alex Shelley vs. Kaz vs. Jay Lethal vs. Jonny Devine vs. Consequences Creed
6. Deuces Wild Semi Final Match
7. Deuces Wild Semi Final Match
8. TNA Knockout Makeover Match: Gail Kim vs. Angelina Love vs. Velvet Sky vs. Rhaka Khan vs. Salinas vs. Christy Hemme vs. Roxxi Laveaux vs. ODB vs. Traci Brooks vs. Jacqueline
9. Deuces Wild Tag Team Title Tournament Finals
10. Samoa Joe vs. Scott Steiner vs. Terror Dome winner (TNA Heavyweight Title Match)


----------



## KingKicks

Kind of obvious that they would have a picture like that as the front cover for A New Level.

Both cards look pretty damn good, might have to pick them up in the sale.


----------



## Spartanlax

The Hammerstein show looks too good/seems to important to pass up; just placed an order for it. Hopefully the crowd is loud, 'cause the heat should be off the charts if they are.


----------



## Corey

Damn. That card for A New Level looks great. Wish I could make an order...


----------



## Platt

Ordered the 2 new Shimmer and ROH shows


----------



## bstaple12

I think i'm the only one who has Kenta/Danielson from Japan at ***** and that New Level show looks amazing.


----------



## McQueen

I think KENTA/Danielson in Japan was hurt by a poor crowd and slow start, still its a great match.

Contimplating making another ROH order for some of those new shows. What is the better show Tag Wars '08 or Return Engagement?


----------



## KingKicks

Still need to order Return Engagement but here are my ratings for Tag Wars 2008

*ROH Tag Wars 2008*

Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, Ernie Osiris vs. Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, Michael Nakazawa **1/2*

Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young **1/4*

Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw **1/2*

Nigel McGuiness and Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen ****1/2*

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Delirious vs. Necro Butcher *****

Jack Evans and Ruckus vs. Chris Hero and Brent Albright *****

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries and Kota Ibushi *****1/4*

Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley *****1/2*

*Started off pretty poorly, but from Steen/Generico/McGuiness/Claudio onwards it's a pretty good show especially the last 2 matches*​


----------



## Corey

Was anyone live for A New Level? I've read a few reports and most say Mori/Necro and Danielson/Marufuji were disappointing.


----------



## Spartanlax

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Was anyone live for A New Level? I've read a few reports and most say Mori/Necro and Danielson/Marufuji were disappointing.


The reports that said it was disappointing are sources that expected every match to be a MOTYC because the show was in the Hammerstein Ballroom and had a ton of hype. If you buy the show expecting a good wrestling show, I'm sure you'll be more than pleased with the purchase. People expecting just that; good wrestling, said Mori/Necro was a fun brawl (which I expected) and Danielson/Marafuji was a very good back-and-forth match that was different from their previous encounter. 

I've stopped listenting to live reports (aside from Glazer) when it comes to ROH shows, because they'll either praise everything as 'epic' or crap all over the show. 

Queeny- Tag Wars 2008 is supposedly the stronger show, but you can download the double main event in the indy section, soooo......just sayin'.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I already ordered TW'08 instead, got the two new ones and Take No Prisoners along with it and the two best of wXw's.


----------



## vivalabrave

Part 2 of the Videowire is up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn_C20r6XHg

Rhett Titus gets a nice pop when Addicted to Love hits. Never noticed the voice saying "Rhett Titus" over and over again in his entrance.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If I didn't make a pretty large (drunken) order from IVP the other night I'd probably make an order from ROH right now. As it is, I think I'm just gonna leave it for a while. I'm just really not feeling the product as a whole this year compared to last.


----------



## Blasko

Rhett Titus is the best student. Period.


----------



## -Mystery-

Me being the cheap bastard I am, I'm waiting for these shows to hit eBay. I need to feed my money to Bill Gates right now. 

By the way, whatever happened to Dempsey's brother?


----------



## Blasko

I wanted to order shit....

But no, I have to save up for a new Lap top. 

:side:


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> If I didn't make a pretty large (drunken) order from IVP the other night I'd probably make an order from ROH right now. As it is, I think I'm just gonna leave it for a while. I'm just really not feeling the product as a whole this year compared to last.


I hope your order is a big satisfying amount of Dick... Dick Tog.... erm Murdoch!



-Mystery- said:


> By the way, whatever happened to Dempsey's brother?


He died last year in the Tank Toland Hot Box of Doom.

Off to work all, have fun.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Take No Prisoners

Delirious v.s Tyler Black v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s Go Shiozaki-***1/2-**3/4*
Roderick Strong v.s Kevin Steen-****1/2*
Street Fight: The Briscoes v.s Age of the Fall (Joey Matthews & Necro Butcher)-****1/2*
Brent Albright v.s Erick Stevens-***1/4*
ROH Tag Team Title Match: Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) v.s No Remorse Corp (Davey Richards & Rocky Romero)-****1/4*
Bryan Danielson v.s Austin Aries-****3/4*
ROH Title Match: Tyler Black v.s Nigel McGuinness-*****1/4*


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Rhett Titus is offically god. I couldn't stop laughing when I heard his theme song.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Man looks like I will have to pick up a ton of dvds this weekend didn't expect the new dvds to be out so soon.Take No Prisoners might have to wait.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

can anybody give me quick review on 'a new level' please?


----------



## Briscoe

-Mystery- said:


> Watched Hero/Danielson from Night 3 and the match is worth the price of DVD alone. It might just be my new MOTY. Definitely ****1/2, maybe even ****3/4. Best Hero/Danielson match to date.


Can you please post star ratings for all three nights?


----------



## KeepItFresh

CZW Tournament of Death 2008

Danny Demento v.s Pinkie Sanchez-*****
Scotty Vortex v.s Mickie Knuckles-**1/4*
"Diehard" Dustin Lee v.s WHACKS-*1/2**
DJ Hyde v.s Andy Sumner-*1/4**
Drake Younger & Nick Gage v.s Notorious Inc. (Drew Blood & Devan Moore)-**1/2*
Ryan McBride v.s Greg Excellent-*1/2**
Danny Havoc v.s "Necro Butcher's Stunt Double" The Ram-***1/2*
Semi-Finals, Four-Way: Scotty Vortex v.s Whacks v.s DJ Hyde v.s Drake Younger-***
Non-Tournament Match: BLK OUT (Sabain & Ruckus) v.s Joe Gracy & Alex Colon-*3/4**
Semi-Finals, Four-Way: Pinkie Sanchez v.s Nate Gage v.s Greg Excellent v.s Danny Havoc-*****
Finals, Four Way: Nick Gage v.s Drake Younger v.s Scotty Vortex v.s Danny Havoc-**3/4*


----------



## Sephiroth

angryWEFposter. said:


> can anybody give me quick review on 'a new level' please?


PulseGlazer's live report from the show: http://pulsewrestling.com/2008/05/12/ring-of-honor-live-report-hammerstein-ballroom-ny-51008/

From his account, Steenerico vs. NRC, Danielson vs. Marufuji, and all the angles that advanced, it's nothing short of a good-great show. People were very disappointed with the title match tho. 

Also, PulseGlazer didn't particularly like Briscoes vs. AOTF, but a lot of others that went to it live thought it was amazing and ****+.


----------



## Blasko

So, an Internet friend is getting me...

HS' Holy Demon Army 6 DVD set. 
King of Trios 2008
Tag World Grand Prix 2006
And A Larry Sweeney shirt. 

...Life is good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ The Larry Sweeney makes that deal, AWESOME!


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> So, an Internet friend is getting me...
> 
> HS' Holy Demon Army 6 DVD set.
> King of Trios 2008
> Tag World Grand Prix 2006
> And A Larry Sweeney shirt.
> 
> ...Life is good.


E-Romance at it's finest


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> E-Romance at it's finest


 I found her on the BBW Romance ad that WF has...


----------



## captaincharisma24

Anyone know if there's a review anywhere of Southern Navigation please?


----------



## Blasko

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1HFfX2H8eP8

Watch.Now.


----------



## Derek

Awesome find. Thanks.


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG ALBUM OF THE YEAR
Frankie Kazarian vs. Disco Machine --- **
Arrogance vs. Franknsteen --- ***
T.J Perkins vs. Ronin --- **1/4
Phoenix Star vs. Nemesis --- **1/4
Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar (Tuxedo Match) --- *
Karl Anderson vs. Colt Cabana --- **1/2 
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero --- ***3/4
El Generico vs Davey Richards (PWG Title) --- ***3/4


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just ordered Tag Wars 2008,Return Engagment,Southern Navigation,and A New Level.


----------



## KingKicks

Got a bit bored so i decided to finally watch ROH Stars Of Honor

*ROH Stars Of Honor*

*ROH World Title Match - Elizabeth, NJ - 12/4/04*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk *****1/2*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Elizabeth, NJ - 2/19/05*
Homicide vs. Antonio Banks ***1/2*

*Dayton, OH - 8/12/05*
Matt Hardy vs. Homicide *****
*
Chicago Ridge, IL - 8/13/05*
Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong ****1/2*

*Cleveland, OH - 7/29/06*
Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage *****

*Chicago Ridge, IL - 8/13/05*
Samoa Joe and Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki and Homicide ****3/4*

*Asbury Park, NJ - 4/25/05*
James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4*

*Asbury Park, NJ - 4/25/05*
Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky ******

*Good DVD even though i like the look of Bloodstained Honor more.*​


----------



## FITZ

Stars of Honor was good but I didn't like how the DVD was all down hill after the first match (Punk vs. Joe).


----------



## Corey

Haven't actually seen Stars of Honor, but I've seen most of the matches on the DVD. The listing is pretty good but I think it could've been much better wrestling wise. The Gibson/Strong match should've been replaced with their match from Unforgettable. I think the 4CS between Joe/AJ/Daniels/Yang from Better Than Our Best could've been perfect for this, considering every one of them is in a bigger company and it's a great match. They also missed having a Paul London match. London/AJ from Night of the Grudges would've been nice...

But anyway I'm bored. Those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Blasko

Happy Birthday to me.

Bitches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Bitches.


Happy B-Day Blasko :hb


----------



## -Mystery-

Woo freaking hoo. My AJPW comp with all the Triple Crown defenses from '88-'95 has completed downloading. My summer is now complete.


----------



## T-C

Very well played Jay.


----------



## paddyo

*CZW Recommendations wanted *

Would like to get hold of some of their dvds, look pretty fun 

can anyone recommend some of the best ones please?

thanks


----------



## JD13

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *

High Stakes 2
Deja vu 3 
Night of infamy 4
Cage of death 8
best of the best 2005

If you want deathmatches, any of the Tournament of Death shows are were you wanna be looking.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Woo freaking hoo. My AJPW comp with all the Triple Crown defenses from '88-'95 has completed downloading. My summer is now complete.


For the first time ever I am jealous of you -Mystery-, not that you aren't a fine lad in the first place but you now have aquired some AJPW that I do not have.

However if you rate Tsuruta/Tenryu from 6/5/89 (as far as i'm concerned better than any of the Flair/Steamboat series) any less than ***** I will pistol whip you with -Blasko's- rather large member. And thus starting a rumor that -Blasko- is hung like a mule is my birthday present to young Jay. :hb


----------



## imbj2005

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *

cage of death 6


----------



## KaijuFan

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *

Best of the Best V is great. But Cage of Death and Tournament of Death are the shows you want if your looking for the ultraviolent stuff.


----------



## HeDcaSe

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *

any TOD if your a bloodmark (except 7) best one - TOD 3
any BOTB if your a flippity mark (except 6) best one - BOTB 2-5 are all great
any COD for a great all round show (except 6 or 7) best one - COD 5

Overdrive is an awesome show with some great hardcore and normal matches and Teddy Hart saying he's gonna stab Zandig!
Winner takes all is probably the best all round show this year
New Year, New opportunites is pretty nice
When 2 World collide has ROH guys in it but their match is pretty bla, the rest of the card is awesome with an insane ladder match featuring 6 or maybe 8 guys can't realy remember, I just remember it was crazy brutal.

I just thought if you not too fimiliar with CZW you may not know what the abbreviations are so here: 

BOTB-Best of the Best
COD-Cage Of Death
TOD-Tournament Of Death


----------



## Kapone89

Happy birthday to you from me too Mystery.
I am currently in the process from downloading that same AJPW Comp myself.
That Tenryu/Jumbo match is a good one. As for the picture of Blasko's huge schlong in my head, Not Cool!
(Thanks for that McQueen)
BTW, has anyone here seen Dreamslam 1 from 1993. That one is coming my way too.


----------



## McQueen

I've seen Dreamslam I and II and they both are awesome, be warned that your Dreamslam tape may or may not have the 1 1/2 hours of promotional bullshit at the beginning. That rather annoyed me especially since I have the event on VHS. :$


----------



## -Mystery-

I want to finish the 16 Carat Gold tournament but I'm so tempted to start watching AJPW.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watch some All Japan. Just do it.


----------



## McQueen

never question the power of Giant Baba's booking.


----------



## -Mystery-

Andy3000 said:


> Watch some All Japan. Just do it.


Stan Hansen has an alluring quality to him...


----------



## Rush

A little late, but :hb Blasko


----------



## paddyo

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *

Thanks guys 

appreciate the help 

btw, by 'flippity' do you mean lots of high flying moves?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: CZW Recommendations wanted *



paddyo said:


> Would like to get hold of some of their dvds, look pretty fun
> 
> can anyone recommend some of the best ones please?
> 
> thanks


Best of 07 is a great way to see all of the top stuff from the past year.
Any of the Best Of The Bests/Tournament Of Deaths. (TOD 4 owns)
Cage of Death 7 & 8
High Stakes 2: Always Bet On Black (Night show)
New Year, New opportunites (fun show from 07)
Also I hear TOD 7 was a good one as well.


----------



## KeepItFresh

TOD 7 sucked ass.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> Stan Hansen has an alluring quality to him...


Seeing a big burly Texan kicking the utter fucking shit out of little Japanese dudes (well, they're not that litttle) does that to people... or at least it should.


----------



## Sephiroth

This is VERY off-topic but....

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! NEW WHC CHAMPION! 

CM PUNK IS GOD!


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> This is VERY off-topic but....
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! NEW WHC CHAMPION!
> 
> CM PUNK IS GOD!


:agree::agree::agree: Markout moment of the year for me.

I just hope he still has the title by the end of the night


----------



## Spartanlax

I HAD TO FUCKING STAY LATE AT WORK, SO I DON'T GET HOME TILL 9:35! I TURN ON RAW AND SEE MYSTERIO GO "CONGRATS TO PUNK ON WINNING THE WHC!"

I MISSED AN INDY ICON BECOMING WHC CAUSE OF SUBWAY! GOD-FUCKING-DAMNIT! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!

I'm spitting in every single sandwhich tomorrow. Fuck everyone and everything.


----------



## Blasko

So, since we are off topic. 

I finally got a new computer. a very sexy HP that runs smooth as a babies ass dipped in butter. 500GBs and 5 gigs of RAM. Only for 650. That's a bargain for me. Playing WoW is sexy as hell. 

Also, new MSN. PM me for it. 

I also have a 75$ Gift Card. Going to raid IVP/ROH/HS. Also, I am getting 6 CHIKARA DVDs and the Holy Demon Army comp sometime this week.

Life is good.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> So, since we are off topic.
> 
> I finally got a new computer. a very sexy HP that runs smooth as a babies ass dipped in butter. 500GBs and 5 gigs of RAM. Only for 650. That's a bargain for me. Playing WoW is sexy as hell.
> 
> Also, new MSN. PM me for it.
> 
> I also have a 75$ Gift Card. Going to raid IVP/ROH/HS. Also, I am getting 6 CHIKARA DVDs and the Holy Demon Army comp sometime this week.
> 
> Life is good.


The off-topic discussion is about our indy god...not your sexy new computer


----------



## Spartanlax

Text me what server you play on and your character name...along with new MSN and such.


----------



## Blasko

Steve Corino is the only indy god I know of.

And Chris, sending that stuff now...


----------



## Sephiroth

So anyways, I picked up A New Level and will watch it tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully have star ratings by tomorrow night.


----------



## Spartanlax

Guys, I wanna let you know how much I love wrestling. After having a shitty day, I come home and see that Punk won the title, and all my cares are gone. This one moment has made today a good day. It woulda been 100000x better if I got to watch it live, but just knowing it happened is why I watch wrestling; moments like that.

God, I can't wait till thats me.


----------



## ricky6

Back on Topic for a sec, how long does it take to recieve a dvd from ROH. I've been waiting for 2 weeks.


----------



## Blasko

I-d E mail them to find out. Can't be sure unless if you ask...

And can someone link me to that awesome puro site? I need to catch up...


----------



## Sephiroth

You guys need to get Return Engagement! Briscoes vs. MCMG is much better on tape than it was live.


----------



## vivalabrave

Sephiroth said:


> You guys need to get Return Engagement! Briscoes vs. MCMG is much better on tape than it was live.


*coughuploadmatchplzcough*

Scuse me...ahem...Would you mind uploading the match good sir?


----------



## McQueen

OMG Punk!

OMG my favorite site is back online! This has been a resoundingly good day.


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> *coughuploadmatchplzcough*
> 
> Scuse me...ahem...Would you mind uploading the match good sir?


Don't know how to rip or else I would...but I might be able to get it somewhere else...just wait a few days


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> OMG Punk!


OMG Punk sounds like a parody of CM Punk that Chikara would make.









No offense to this man.


----------



## McQueen

Gay Gary sounds like a CHIKARA character too but we all love him.

Sup Sephy?


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> OMG Punk!
> 
> OMG my favorite site is back online! This has been a resoundingly good day.


I second that!

Am i the only one that finds Punk and Joe being world champs at the same time to be kinda poetic? 
(even though i did find that comic from a few posts before utterly hilarious)

Stupid, stupid me hasn't downloaded RAW for months now and just read results...this is what i get for it i guess. Downloading as we speak and will be saved for future viewing.

This has been a resoundingly good day and i only got out of bed 10 minutes ago!


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> I second that!
> 
> Am i the only one that finds Punk and Joe being world champs at the same time to be kinda poetic?
> (even though i did find that comic from a few posts before utterly hilarious)
> 
> Stupid, stupid me hasn't downloaded RAW for months now and just read results...this is what i get for it i guess. Downloading as we speak and will be saved for future viewing.
> 
> This has been a resoundingly good day and i only got out of bed 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Gay Gary sounds like a CHIKARA character too but we all love him.
> 
> Sup Sephy?


It's Hard Gary to you


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> It's Hard Gary to you


I wouldn't have you any other way.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm reuploading the Joe/Punk shoot so whoever wants it, hit me up with a private message and i'll get it you to by morning


----------



## vivalabrave

Sephiroth said:


> I'm reuploading the Joe/Punk shoot so whoever wants it, hit me up with a private message and i'll get it you to by morning


How many parts is it? I have a download but it's cut in 5 pieces.


----------



## -GP-

Just letting Benjo know that i'm so stealing that for a sig on another forum :lmao


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> Just letting Benjo know that i'm so stealing that for a sig on another forum :lmao


:lmao well i didn't do it anyway. It's Will94's.


----------



## vivalabrave

GP_Punk said:


> Just letting Benjo know that i'm so stealing that for a sig on another forum :lmao


I stole it from him a couple hours ago for the same reason.


----------



## Sephiroth

vivalabrave said:


> How many parts is it? I have a download but it's cut in 5 pieces.


1 file, 440 mb


----------



## JD13

Young lions cup and some new CZW shows up at SmartMark.

On a unrelated sidenote, ive just put my hair in a pony tail for the first time ever and i look real pretty :agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt

JD13 said:


> Young lions cup and some new CZW shows up at SmartMark.
> 
> On a unrelated sidenote, ive just put my hair in a pony tail for the first time ever and i look real pretty :agree:


I'll check out those shows, but JD....keep that stuff to yourself please.


----------



## JD13

I could be the other sections babe.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Wait you're a girl?


----------



## JD13

Nope, but im pretty sure that McQueen/Sephy/Lax all like stubble anyway


----------



## GenerationNeXt

JD13 said:


> Nope, but im pretty sure that McQueen/Sephy/Lax all like stubble anyway


Especially McQueen lmao


----------



## JD13

Some handsome looking comps on IVP. The Kanemoto & Tanahashi ones look paticulary interesting. Anyone seen them ?


----------



## Spartanlax

Not as handsome as you JD....

....I mean yes the Tanahashi comp looks very interesting and fun.


----------



## McQueen

You motherfuckers got nothing on my mustashe and long hair! and I got the Tanahashi one last week, might watch it later tonight. I think Andy3000 has gotten or is getting the Kanemoto one.


----------



## Platt

New FIP shows most likely out tomorrow


----------



## -Mystery-

My prayers have been answered! More FIP!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> You motherfuckers got nothing on my mustashe and long hair! and I got the Tanahashi one last week, might watch it later tonight. I think Andy3000 has gotten or is getting the Kanemoto one.


I did. I love Koji though, so I had to. Both look pretty great.


----------



## -Mystery-

*2008 16 Carat Gold - Day 1*
1. Adam Polak vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Marc Slater vs. Martin Stone - *3/4
2. Ares vs. Big Van Walter - **1/2
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tommy End - ***1/4
4. Absolute Andy vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
5. El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***1/2
6. Bad Bones vs. PCO - **1/2
7. Chuck Taylor vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****
9. Doug Williams vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4

*2008 16 Carat Gold - Day 2*
1. Chris Hero vs. Emil Sitoci - ***1/4
2. Absolute Andy & PCO vs. Doug Williams & Martin Stone - ***
3. Bad Bones vs. El Generico - ***
4. Ares vs. Tommy End - **1/4
5. Adam Polak, Chuck Taylor & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Big Van Walter, Marc Slater & Taiji Ishimori - **3/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****
7. World Of Sports Rules Match: Johnny Saint vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4
8. Alex Pain vs. Steve Douglas - N/R (Incredibly fun match to watch and crazy as hell but just too hard to rate)

*2008 16 Carat Gold - Day 3*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2 - ****3/4
2. Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. Emil Sitoci & Jimmy Jacobs - ***
3. Ares vs. Bad Bones - ***1/2
4. Chuck Taylor vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***1/4
5. Absolute Andy & PCO vs. Big Van Walter & Marc Slater vs. Farmer Joe & Mot van Kunder vs. Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) - ***1/2
6. Mike Quackenbush vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****
7. Steve Douglas vs. El Generico - ***1/2
8. 16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008 Final Match: Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Three words can sum up this tournament, BUY IT NOW.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I totally want to see that Hero/Danielson match up.

Also how was Claudio/Strong 2 out 3 Falls from that FIP show?


----------



## WillTheBloody

_ROH_: *Without Remorse*


1. _TEAM WORK_: _The Beginning_ vs Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens - ****3/4*
Just awesome fun. Crowd was really into it. One of my favorite openers.

2. Shane Hagadorn vs Pelle Primeau - ****
Standard student affair, but they're very familiar with each other, so it's OK stuff.

3. *Intergender Titles*: Kyle Durden & Alex Payne vs Chris Hero & Sara Del Ray - Squashville
This did nothing for me.

4. Chris Hero & Sara Del Ray vs Jigsaw & Daizee Haze - ****
See above. I still like Jiggy though, mask or no mask.

5. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2*
Started off WAY to slow, but it developed very nicely. Crap ending takes it down a notch.

6. Joey Matthews vs Mark Briscoe - ****3/4*
LOVED this. Matthews worked SO stiff. Great exchanges and a different style made it stand out.

7. *Dog Collar Match*: Adam Pearce vs Delirious - *****
Match felt like it took three f*cking days, but points for some originality and effort.

8. *ROH Tag Titles (Ultimate Endurance)*: Team Work vs HANGM3N vs NRC vs AOTF - ****3/4*
Slow and messy at times, but the match got better as it went along, and it had a lot cool suprises.

9. *ROH World Title Match*: Roderick Strong vs Nigel McGuinness - *****1/4*
Just brutal. Treated like a big match, which was cool. Could have used a few more nearfalls IMO.

OVERALL: *8/10*
Fun, fun show. Very easy to watch, and in this case, rewatch. Most matches hold up on a second view and I would highly recommend it to any wrestling fan.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Bloodstained Honor*

*Steel Cage Match for the ROH World Title - At Our Best*
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ****3/4*

*Chicago Street Fight - Death Before Dishonor II Part 2*
CM Punk and Ace Steel vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer *****1/4*

*Dog Collar Match - Manhattan Mayhem*
CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave ****3/4*

*Steel Cage Warfare - Steel Cage Warfare :side: *
Generation Next vs. The Embassy *****1/2*

*Ghetto Street Fight - 4th Anniversary Show*
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide ******

*Six Man Tag Team WAR - The 100th Show*
Team ROH vs. Team CZW *****1/2*

*Windy City Death Match - FYF: Chicago*
Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs ******

*Boston Street Fight - Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****1/2*

*WAY better then Stars Of Honor*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Nice show, I would pick it up but i've seen most of them.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 15%-20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 15%-20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 15% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up can save 20% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 15% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: july15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: july20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 7/10 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> 
> FULL IMPACT PRO (FIP) BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on all FIP DVD's. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc..
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 10th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. FIP DVD's can be found here: http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=products&catid=217
> 
> 
> $10 OFF TICKETS FOR ALL LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!
> 
> For the first time we're marking down reserved seating tickets $10 each to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events. Reserved seating tickets have already been reduced at www.rohwrestling.com so don't miss your opportunity to save on tickets for the following events:
> 
> 7/25- Toronto, Ontario (only a few reserved seats remain)
> 7/26- Detroit, MI (PPV Taping)
> 8/1- Manassas, VA
> 8/2- New York, NY (Death Before Dishonor VI)
> 8/15- Cleveland, OH
> 8/16- Chicago Ridge, IL
> 9/19- Boston, MA
> 9/20- Philadelphia, PA
> 10/10- Coral Springs, FL
> 10/11- Orlando, FL
> 10/24- Hartford, CT
> 10/25- Edison, NJ
> 11/7- Montreal, Quebec
> 11/21- Dayton, OH
> 
> Don't forget you can save even more money on your ticket purchase by combining this offer with the 15-20% Off Sale listed above. General admission tickets ARE NOT included in the $10 Off Sale. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 10th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Unfinished Business 2008’ Crystal River, FL 3/22/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries for the FIP World Title; Nigel McGuinness vs. Larry Sweeney for the ROH World Title; Briscoes & Delirious vs. The YRR; Tyler Black vs. Jason Blade; plus more.
> 1. Erick Stevens vs. Shane Hagadorn
> 2. Dark City Fight Club vs. Miles Long & Shane Swift
> 3. Ernie Osiris vs. Chris Jones
> 4. Tyler Black vs. Jason Blade
> 5. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance
> 6. Jigsaw & Seth Delay vs. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Larry Sweeney (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Unstoppable 2007’ Crystal River, FL 11/9/07 (DVD)
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli in a 2/3 Falls Match for the FIP World Title; Briscoes vs. Jason Blade & Kenny King for the FIP Tag Titles; Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinuaro for the Florida Heritage Title; Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans; plus more.
> 1. Seth Delay vs. Jon Davis
> 2. Chasyn Rance vs. Jerrelle Clark
> 3. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans
> 4. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express
> 5. Rain vs. Trenesha
> 6. Erick Stevens vs, Sal Rinauro (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Kenny King (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - 2 out of 3 Falls)
> 
> Ring of Honor ’’Best In The World’’ (DVD)
> 
> 1. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi- New York, NY 10/01/05
> 2. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- Detroit, MI, 3/30/06
> 3. KENTA vs. Austin Aries– Chicago Ridge, IL, 6/24/06
> 4. Samoa Joe vs. Kikutaro with Mick Foley– Elizabeth, NJ, 2/19/05
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 4/01/06)
> 6. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk- Philadelphia, PA, 9/20/03
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07)
> 8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Race to the Top Tournament Finals– Edison, NJ, 7/28/07)
> 9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 4/14/07)
> 
> Ring of Honor ’’Greatest Rivalries’’ (DVD)
> 
> 1. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar March– Elizabeth, NJ, 7/19/03)
> 2. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match– Wauwatosa, WI, 7/23/04)
> 3. AJ Styles with Mick Foley vs. Jimmy Rave (Styles Clash vs. Rave Clash Match– Lake Grove, NY, 9/17/05)
> 4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match – Liverpool, UK, 8/12/06)
> 5. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match– Detroit, MI, 3/31/07)
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (3rd Match In The Best of Three Series– Philadelphia, PA 11/2/07)
> 7. Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, Colt Cabana, & BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Super Dragon, Necro Butcher, & Spyder Nate Webb (Team ROH vs. Team CZW Anything Goes Match – Dayton, OH, 4/28/06)
> 8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match– New York, NY 12/30/07)
> 
> Nature Boy Ric Flair- The Definitive Collection (3 Disc Set)
> 
> With a career spanning over 30 years, "Nature Boy" Ric Flair has seen it all and has taken on all challengers. This 3 disc set looks at the incredible life and career of this WWE legend and champion, with new matches,new antics, but with the ole' same flair, "Whoooooo"!
> 
> This is a three disc set with a comprehensive professional biography and more than two discs filled with matches spanning the 30+ year career of the Nature Boy. Its filled with exclusive footage from WrestleMania weekend, as well as the emotional sendoff Ric received at Raw the night after WrestleMania XXIV, including footage that never aired on television. Features several matches that have never before been released on DVD, from Mid-Atlantic, World Class Championship Wrestling, WCW, and more.
> 
> WWE One Night Stand 2008 (DVD)
> 
> 1. Falls Count Anywhere Match: Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga
> 2. Singapore Cane Match: CM Punk vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Tommy Dreamer vs. Big Show vs. John Morrison
> 3. First Blood Match: John Cena vs. JBL
> 4. I- Quit Match: Melina vs. Beth Phoenix
> 5. Stretcher Match: Shawn Michaels vs. Batista
> 6. WWE Title Last Man Standing Match: Triple H vs. Randy Orton
> 7. World Title TLC Match: Undertaker vs. Edge
> 
> GEAR ’’Overdrive’’ Brookville, FL 4/25/08 (DVD-R)
> 
> 1. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay & Aaron Epic
> 2. Austin Amadeus vs. Kyle Matthews
> 3. Jigsaw vs. Jon Davis
> 4. Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe vs. Nooie Lee & Chris Jones
> 5. Erick Stevens vs. Kory Chavis
> 6. The Lifeguards vs. Jason Blade & Moonshine McCoy
> 7. Austin Aries vs. Kenny King
> 
> Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Declaration of War’’ Port Richey, FL 3/1/08 (DVD-R)
> 
> 1. The Shane Twins vs. Shane Swift & Miles Long
> 2. Ray Beez vs. Lou The Fixer
> 3. Damballah vs. Eddie Taurus
> 4. Kenny King vs. Jaison Moore
> 5. Jerrelle Clark vs. Nooie Lee
> 6. Erick Stevens vs. Jon Davis
> 7. Kory Chavis & Francisco Ciatso vs. Bruce Santee & Sideshow (I Quit Match)
> 8. The Heartbreak Express, Club 305 & Team Vision vs. Delta Iota Kappa, Bumz 'R' Us & The Lifeguards (Tag Team Warfare Match)
> 
> Action Packed Wrestling ’’Summer Meltdown 2007’’ 6/2/07 (DVD-R)
> 
> Debut show from APW in Rutland, Vermont featuring Larry Sweeney vs. Delirious and Jay Lethal vs. Azrieal.
> 1. Handsome Johnny vs. Derek Duncam
> 2. Kid Mikaze vs. Rob Vegas
> 3. Lenn Oddity vs. Vince Beach
> 4. Brodie Lee's Open Challenge
> 5. Dunn & Marcos vs. Rhythm & Booze vs. The Olsen Twins
> 6. Cheech vs. Bobby Fish vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Cloudy vs. Matt Turner vs. Deranged (Open Invitational Six Way Mayhem Match)
> 7. Larry Sweeney vs. Delirious (ICW/ICWA Tex-Arkana TV Title Match)
> 8, Jay Lethal vs. Azrieal
> 
> Womens Extreme Wrestling ’’Street Fight’’ PPV (DVD)
> 
> Warning, Warning, Warning...Women's Extreme Wrestling XXI presents...“Street Fight”. The world’s hottest female grapplers rumble and exchange submission holds inside and outside the ring. Featuring ”The Assassin” Lucy Furr, “Blonde Bombshell” Talia, the F.B.I., "The Queen Of Extreme" Francine, One Dirty Broad, Gothic Annie Social, Black Barbie, Simply Luscious, plus much more, all on Women's Extreme Wrestling XXI presentation of “Street Fight”.


Need opinions on the best 2 FIP shows to get from the following

Emergence
Strength In Numbers
Evening The Odds 2005 & Attack of the Masked Fippers
Florida Rumble 2005 & New Year's Classic 2006
Chasing The Dragon
Heatstroke ’06 Night 2
Second Year Spectacular Night 1
Second Year Spectacular Night 2
Fallout 2006
Southern Justice
All Or Nothing
Evening The Odds
Florida Rumble 2006


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt, I'd probably go with Florida Rumble 2006 and Southern Justice. However, you really can't go wrong with anything between Fallout 2006 and Florida Rumble 2006.

Also, to celebrate Punk's World Title win, ROH has several DVDs showcasing Punk on sale for $12. This includes all his Best Ofs, World Title Classic, Joe vs. Punk II, Death Before Dishonor II Part 1, Death Before Dishonor III, Redemption, Punk: The Final Chapter, and Straight Shootin' with Punk & Joe.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Really looking forward to my dvds arriving.

A New Level
Take No Prisoners
Return Engagement
Southern Navigation

Yay.


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Supercard of Honor*

Four Coorner Survival- **1/4
Embassy vs. Claudio/Yang- ***1/2
Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer- ***
Styles/Sydal vs. Aries/Evans- ****
Dragon Gate 6-Man- *****
Six Women Mayhem- **1/2
Homicide vs. Franklin- SQUASH
Joe vs. Jacobs vs. Daniels- ***1/4
Danielson vs. Strong III- ****1/4-****1/2

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

Six Man Mayhem- ***
Delirious vs. Ricky Reyes- **1/4
Embassy & Yoshino vs. Do-Fixer- ****
Four Corner Survival- ****
CIMA & Doi vs. Aries & Strong- ****1/2
Danielson vs. Storm- ***3/4-****
Colt Cabana vs. Homicide- ****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dJl9KIRYpsE

Scott Lost is the Wolverine of Tag Teams


----------



## Blasko

So, he never dies and sucks horribly?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dJl9KIRYpsE
> 
> Scott Lost is the Wolverine of Tag Teams


This video is awesome, it shows that Ryan/Lost are hilarious.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Injustice

El Generico v.s Jack Evans-***3/4*
Mitch Franklin v.s Jigsaw-*3/4**
Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards v.s Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau-***3/4*
Brent Albright v.s Delirious-**1/4*
Necro Butcher v.s Roderick Strong-****1/4*
Kota Ibushi v.s Claudio Castganoli-****1/2*
ROH World Title Match: Kevin Steen v.s Nigel McGuinness-******
ROH Tag Team Title Match: The Briscoes v.s No Remorse Corp (Davey Richards & Rocky Romero)-******


----------



## JD13

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> So, he never dies and sucks horribly?


sacrilege, bub.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wolverine is great, but he is the single most overrated comic book hero out there besides maybe The Sentry and Martian Manhunter.


----------



## JD13

Its still Wolvie though, And Millars gonna kick ass.

That said im a Dream/morpheus/Sandman kind of guy my self.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Pro Wrestling IRON International Challenge Vol. 1

Apollo Khan v.s Frank Murdoch-*N/A* (Never started)
El Flaco Loco v.s Super Otaku-**3/4*
Sara Del Ray v.s Sumie Sakai-***3/4*
Lars Dauger & Ryan Drago v.s Tony Jones & Jason Brisbane-**1/4*
Tony Kozina & Super Diablo v.s Seymore Snott & Kryptonite-*3/4**
The Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaselli) v.s Vinny Massaro & The Big Ugly-***1/2*
PWI Tag Team Title Match: The SAT (Joel & Jose Maximo) v.s Team KAOS (Donovan Morgan & Michael Modest)-****-***1/4*
PWI TItle Match: B.J. Whitmer v.s Bison Smith-***3/4*
GHC Tag Team Titles: Bart Blaxson & Nigel McGuinness v.s Yoshinari Ogawa & Mitsuharu Misawa-****1/2*

I've always wondered what a Pro Wrestling IRON show was all about and it's not bad, but like most Indies that aren't awesome you get samples of what would have been awesome when top Indy stars show up.


----------



## Kapone89

*New Japan, 03.26.97
Nobutaka Araya & Genichiro Tenryu Vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Shiro Koshinaka - ***1/2*

Tenryu hates everybody, and i do mean everybody. Even Akitoshi Saito at ringside get's slapped around a little bit.
I feel the match was best whenever Tenryu was in the ring.
Have i mentioned that i love Tenryu?

Credit: That awesome puro site.


----------



## Sephiroth

Tenryu is like that old grumpy grandpa that you can't help but love.


----------



## McQueen

Kapone89 said:


> *New Japan, 03.26.97
> Nobutaka Araya & Genichiro Tenryu Vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Shiro Koshinaka - ***1/2*
> 
> Tenryu hates everybody, and i do mean everybody. Even Akitoshi Saito at ringside get's slapped around a little bit.
> I feel the match was best whenever Tenryu was in the ring.
> Have i mentioned that i love Tenryu?
> 
> Credit: That awesome puro site.


I watched that match as well and it was pretty awesome, I laughed at the randomness of him attacking Saito. I'm thinking of downloading everything the "man" has on his site involving the grumpy one. Did you see the Tenryu/Koshinaka match he posted on the same day? That wasa fun match and Kosh didn't even bust out the flying ass attack.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...-hero-wxw-2008-16-carat-gold.html#post5945786

DOWNLOAD NOW OR DIE~!!!!


----------



## McQueen

Well i'd love to -Mystery- but I already own the DVD's. Does this mean I have to die? Because if so can it wait until Tuesday?

Seriously everyone else needs to d/l those matches though, or just man up and buy the 16 Carat.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Mystery- said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...-hero-wxw-2008-16-carat-gold.html#post5945786
> 
> DOWNLOAD NOW OR DIE~!!!!


I'm planning on downloading those matches, but not right now. So do I still die?


----------



## -Mystery-

As long as you own the DVDs or plan on downloading the matches, you can live.


----------



## McQueen

Only Emil Sitoci decides if you live or die.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Only Jose Gonzalez decides if you live or die.


fixed


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Pretends to know who those people are*

Oh definitely....


----------



## McQueen

Invader 1 books your life. Fuckin' dirty puerto rican bastard.

Oh yeah, -Mystery- I got the two best of wXw's off ROH's site so I plan on watchign them soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lets not talk about Invader this month. Mother fucking prick.


----------



## Kapone89

Shame on you all.

I did download that tenryukosh match as you mentioned mcQueen. i havent seen it yet though.
Koshinaka must have the most dangerous hip in all of pro wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Third Anniversary Show*
1. Kenny King vs. Seth Delay - **
2. Jigsaw vs. Jason Blade - **
3. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze (Triple Threat Match) - **1/4
4. Irish Airborne vs. Hallowicked & Scott Commodity - **
5. Necro Butcher vs Gran Akuma (No DQ Match) - ***1/4
6. Delirious vs. Larry Sweeney - ***
7. Erick Stevens vs. Jack Evans (Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe vs. BxB Hulk & Yamato - ****
9. Black Market & The Heartbreak Express vs. The YRR (Anything Goes Match) - **1/2


----------



## watts63

Chris Bosh is back in Lioncock II: The Hardening
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szc1T8OFsI


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Chris Bosh is back in Lioncock II: The Hardening
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szc1T8OFsI


That was Epic


----------



## antoniomare007

watts63 said:


> Chris Bosh is back in Lioncock II: The Hardening
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3szc1T8OFsI




**sheads a tear of joy**


----------



## Spartanlax

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AgfIofNR0_M

Music vid I made for the Last Of A Dying Breed. Enjoy, bitches.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AgfIofNR0_M
> 
> Music vid I made for the Last Of A Dying Breed. Enjoy, bitches.


It was good, I liked it man.


----------



## Derek

Lioncock 2 = Bigger sequal than Dark Knight. 

I'm going to buy a whole row of tickets when I see it, so when something crazy happens, I can run up and down the row yelling "THAT'S FUCKING INSANE~!!!!!!"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Derek said:


> Lioncock 2 = Bigger sequal than Dark Knight.
> 
> I'm going to buy a whole row of tickets when I see it, so when something crazy happens, I can run up and down the row yelling "THAT'S FUCKING INSANE~!!!!!!"


:lmao :lmao

Save me a ticket, so whenever something crazy happens I can yell out. "DID YOU SEE THAT SHIT! OH MY GAWD!"


----------



## Derek

Will do.

LIONCOCK~!!!!!!!!

TWO~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...-hero-wxw-2008-16-carat-gold.html#post5945786
> 
> DOWNLOAD NOW OR DIE~!!!!


Fuck, man... I'm tempted to download these, but I'm going to order the whole tournament this week... so tempted...


----------



## Spartanlax

Wait...is this an actual film?

...is Lioncock 1 an actual film too???


----------



## Derek

Spartanlax said:


> Wait...is this an actual film?
> 
> ...is Lioncock 1 an actual film too???


No. They're little fake trailers made by PWG. Great stuff.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Wait...is this an actual film?
> 
> ...is Lioncock 1 an actual film too???


Sadly, it's not a real film. It's actually trailers for his Best of's. The segments on Lioncock 1 is let alone a must buy.


----------



## -Mystery-

Can anyone tell me if SS with Percy Pringle Vol. 2 is any good? It looks interesting because it covers his WWE career but I just wanted to see if anyone had an opinion on it.


----------



## McQueen

I only have Cornette/Pringle -Mystery- so I don't know.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's only $5 so I might get it. I mean it can't be that bad since it's chronicling his WWE career. I'm kind of interested in things like whose idea it was to pair him and Taker and whose idea was it for him to turn on Taker and such.


----------



## Obfuscation

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16321&cat=0&page=1

:lmao @ this card.


----------



## Spartanlax

I figured they were fake trailers, just not sure for what, haha.

And Mystery, SS w/ Pringle Vol. 2 is really, really good. I picked it up just 'cause it was $5 too, haha, so worth it. Basically all the SS are worth it for $5.


----------



## -Mystery-

I remember reading there was a roof spot at the show....IN THE FIRST FUCKING MATCH.


----------



## Obfuscation

^that might make me want to purchase it now...

maybe.

EDIT-nevermind, its just Ryan "Tries to hard" McBride vs LC Cruz.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I remember reading there was a roof spot at the show....IN THE FIRST FUCKING MATCH.


Yeah I complained about that right when I heard it. What retards.

Oh and -Mr. E- Pringle being paired up with Taker was Vince and Patterson's idea when he told them he used to be a legit Funeral Home employee, he said that in his SS with Cornette.


----------



## Obfuscation

I mark at the fact that both Taker & Pringle came from WCCW. 

Kinda a cool fact


----------



## Spartanlax

Speaking of; has anyone seen either WCCW DVD? Meaning Heroes Of World Class, or the WWE-version Triump & Tragedy? If so, thoughts/opinions?


----------



## watts63

Seen the WWE verison, it's pretty good with some good segments & matches. Too much Triple H tho. Never seen the other one but I constantly hear that its the best wrestling documentry ever.


----------



## Spartanlax

Good enough for me. For a total of $30 I can get both from highspots. Thanks Watts, and welcome back. WTF were you??


----------



## Blasko

The original Lion Cock, from what I know, was a Best of Chris Bosh DVD with footage of the movie.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Good enough for me. For a total of $30 I can get both from highspots. Thanks Watts, and welcome back. WTF were you??


That's a great deal. That dvd (WWE verison) made me a big Fabolous Freebirds fan. No internet connection & then put my laptop in the shop to get fixed.


----------



## Derek

watts63 said:


> Seen the WWE verison, it's pretty good with some good segments & matches. Too much Triple H tho. Never seen the other one but I constantly hear that its the best wrestling documentry ever.


From what I've seen on YouTube, its got to be the better one since it has interviews from so many people that were actually there. Wrestlers, managers, people that worked for WCCW behind the scenes.


----------



## Spartanlax

Well, I'm about to order the WCCW DVDs, the Bruiser Brody comp, and my first wrestling boots from Highspots. Anyone wanna reccomend anything else from Highspots I should own before making the order?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> Well, I'm about to order the WCCW DVDs, the Bruiser Brody comp, and my first wrestling boots from Highspots. Anyone wanna reccomend anything else from Highspots I should own before making the order?


Other wrestling dvds that you can kindly send to my address....:side:


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> Well, I'm about to order the WCCW DVDs, the Bruiser Brody comp, and my first wrestling boots from Highspots. Anyone wanna reccomend anything else from Highspots I should own before making the order?


Buy a championship title & use it for a gimmick.


----------



## -Mystery-

Go with this Spartan...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=15463&category=515


----------



## Derek

That'll put an end to his "is he gay?" rumors.


----------



## Spartanlax

I could be the Homosexual Champion Of The World...the American Hard Gay!

Added a Bruiser Brody action figure to my order and made it. For some reason, I wanna start collecting action figures of my favorite wrestlers....I'm a nerd/geek I guess. I need SOMETHING to display in my room to show my love for wrestling aside from DVDs.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Well, I'm about to order the WCCW DVDs, the Bruiser Brody comp, and my first wrestling boots from Highspots. Anyone wanna reccomend anything else from Highspots I should own before making the order?


I'm pretty sure IVP has the exact same thing but

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=19620

and..

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18814&category=413

Buy or Die.


----------



## Spartanlax

Holy Demon Army comp is on PWT, and I already have all the matches from that second DVD except for all of the Nano/Liger matches...are those really must see? Never actually heard of Nano.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Holy Demon Army comp is on PWT, and I already have all the matches from that second DVD except for all of the Nano/Liger matches...are those really must see? Never actually heard of Nano.


Naoki *Sano* is Takuma Sano from NOAH, and GO WATCH THEM NOW YOU SON OF A BITCH!

The 3rd Sano/Liger match is Liger's best ever IMO.


----------



## Blasko

GET THE HOLY DEMON ARMY COMP.

That's all.


----------



## Spartanlax

Liger's best match ever? I'm instantly intrigued.

And the Holy Demon Army comp will be seen very soon, trust me. I'm loving Taue..although I still haven't submitted to the Kawada lovefest.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Liger's best match ever? I'm instantly intrigued.
> 
> And the Holy Demon Army comp will be seen very soon, trust me. I'm loving Taue..*although I still haven't submitted to the Kawada lovefest.*


Banned for trolling....


----------



## Spartanlax

Hey hey hey, loving 3/4 of the Pillars is a passing grade!


----------



## Blasko

3/4? More like 1/2.

or _all_


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> Hey hey hey, loving 3/4 of the Pillars is a passing grade!


You deserve this punishment.


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> Hey hey hey, loving 3/4 of the Pillars is a passing grade!


Who the fuck loves Taue over Kawada? That's insane



Spartanlax said:


> ...the American Hard Gay!


Um, I already have that gimmick



McQueen said:


> Oh and -Mr. E- Pringle being paired up with Taker was Vince and Patterson's idea when he told them he used to be a legit Funeral Home employee, he said that in his SS with Cornette.


Spoilers! 



Spartanlax said:


> Speaking of; has anyone seen either WCCW DVD? Meaning Heroes Of World Class, or the WWE-version Triump & Tragedy? If so, thoughts/opinions?


The WWE one is good, but the Heroes of World Class documentary is just amazing. THE best wrestling documentary on dvd. It's heartfelt, sad, and endearing all at the same time. Kevin walking through the old Sportatorium at the end is worth it by itself.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I really need to start watching more Puro tbh...

Edit - All right I want to get into All Japan first then get into NOAH, what year should I start out at?


----------



## Blasko

Anything 94 and 95 is must watch for All Japan.


----------



## McQueen

'89 and '93 were AJPW's best years IMO.

And Sephy while I think Kawada is the superior member of the team I actually enjoy Taue (if he's on his "A" Game) more than Kawada.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I'm in the process of downloading Taue/Kawada Vs Misawa/Kobashi from 94. I predict my mind to be BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> I'm in the process of downloading Taue/Kawada Vs Misawa/Kobashi from 94. I predict my mind to be BLOWN AWAY.


Any tag involving those 4 men (or sub out some for Baba, Tsuruta, Hansen, Akiyama, Brody, Williams, or Gordy) and you've got pretty much near the full five or the full five.

Make sure to check out 6/9/95. Trust me, just by the date, you'll be able to find it. 

*waits for every puro nerd to sound off on the awesomeness of 6/9/95*


----------



## Derek

Sephiroth said:


> *waits for every puro nerd to sound off on the awesomeness of 6/9/95*


It's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## watts63

6/9/95...I will remember that match forever. It was f'n wonderful.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dylan download Kobashi vs Misawa matches. Or anything with Dr. Death. 

Can't go wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth

6/3/94 Kawada vs. Misawa is a MUST SEE.

As for Misawa vs. Kobashi, definitely have a look at 3/1/03 even tho the puro nerds are recommending stuff from the late 80's and 90's. One of the best matches of this decade.


----------



## McQueen

Jumbo/Tenryu vs Choshu/Yatsu Jan '86 anyone?

just me?


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Jumbo/Tenryu vs Choshu/Yatsu Jan '86 anyone?
> 
> just me?


best faux juniors match ever


----------



## Obfuscation

Kobashi/Misawa from 99, forgot the date tho.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> Kobashi/Misawa from 99, forgot the date tho.


6/11/99...unless those crazy bastards killed each other again in a different singles match that year.

Edit: I'm seeing a trend with the month of June in AJPW


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Why don't you guys just PM the dates and people involved and the promotion? lol

Do think that it could be possible that I could put these matches onto a blank DVD and be able to watch them on a DVD player?


----------



## Sephiroth

January 1st 1980 - July 6th, 2008

Pro Wrestling NOAH
All Japan Pro Wrestling
All Japan Women
New Japan Pro Wrestling
Frontier Martial-Arts Wrestling
Big Japan Wrestling
Dragon Gate
Toryuman
Wrestle Association R 
Michinoku Pro 
Union of Wrestling Forces International
HUSTLE 
Dramatic Dream Team
El Dorado
Pro Wrestling ZERO1 

That should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Why must there be so much?! lol I'm thinkin about buying some DVD's from IVP Videos or HighSpots. The GHC Heavyweight Title 11 Disc set caught my eye from IVP along with the Misawa and Kobashi dvd's from Highspots.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ Why must there be so much?! lol


Because we love you and it's for the best.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> Because we love you and it's for the best.


This is true, and maybe these matches will make me want to watch wrestling again considering that anytime I pop in a DVD, I instantly turn it off.

Edit - Just got done watching Kawada Vs Misawa from 10/21/92 and I loved the match. ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*ROH: Fifth Year Festival: New York City​*
_The show opens with some woman outside the arena with the fans waiting to get in and hypes the whole show up. Jimmy Rave then cuts a meh promo talking bout his ROH World Title main event match against Homicide.

Pelle opens the show up trying to sound hard and issuing an open challenge to anyone in the locker room. He’s soon piped back down though when Morishima comes out to Joe’s music! Morishima then OWNS him and pins in somet like 5 seconds.

After the match Morishima kinda cuts a promo in Japanese, probably to do with his opponent later in the night, Samoa Joe._

*Match One: Adam Pearce vs Delirious*

_Obviously I’m not counting Pelle getting squashed as a match and I doubt most people will. Just to start off I don’t like Delirious at all k. 

Pearce plays a great heel in this match, some nice action in and out of the ring. Delirious gets the win when he puts some brass knucks in his mask and headbutts Pearce. I think I just proved my point about Delirious there. Decent opener_

**3/4*

_Daniels and Sydal then cut a promo for their upcoming match wit Aries and Strong. Daniels can really work the whole looking away from the camera thing, Sydal not so though. Daniels talks about how they’re the new team in ROH but they have the tag titles and they’re out to prove themselves to everyone by beating the best teams in ROH. Sydal ends it with some cockiness about his tow belts and success in Japan._
*
Match Two: Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher*

_Great Shimmer match here but sadly too short. Daizee carries most of the match up for her team with Alexa being the newbie so to speak. Looks pretty good for someone new in the ring and defiantly does out of it!

Daizee is as awesome as ever. Lacey however turns up midway through the match and starts brawling with Daizee as part of their feud at the time. Them two go to the back brawling whilst Del Ray picks up the win for her team with an awesome finishing sequence on Thatcher. _
*
***

_Between these matches Joe comes out and cuts a great promo on how this will be his farewell tour and goes onto thank ROH and all their fans for everything. You get the idea. He then goes onto Morishima and bad mouth him bout their match later and calls him out right then. McGuiness however comes out again to try and restore peace between the two but obviously fails. Him and Joe then end up brawling and have to be separated. _ 
*
Match Three: Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Jack Evans vs Xavier – Four Way Fray*

_First of all lmao at Jacobs entrance with the phones! You can hear someone before he comes out go get ya phones ready! Great stuff. Four very talented men in this match so it defiantly had the potential and thankfully defiantly lived up to it also. Jack Evans annoys the fuck out of me at times though. Yes we know you can street dance and do backflips etc but spending ten minutes during your entrance doing them fuckin annoys me.

Xavier goes out reasonably early. No surprise with him being a late replacement to Davey Andrews in the match. Jacobs goes next after some double teaming by Shingo and Evans who end up as the final duo in the match. From there some good wrestling and finishes with Evans winning with a 630 splash. That move never fails to impress me tbh.

First I’d seen of Shingo in this match before. Pretty impressed with him tbh. The other 3 were great as always._

*****

*Match Four: BJ Whitmer vs Brent Albright – Tables Are Legal*

_Yes it’s a spotfest and all but it’s a bloody awesome spotfest! So many tables are used in this match I lost count. They certainly make the most of the Tables are Legal stipulation. I marked out for two awesome spots in this match. 1) Albrights Awesome Bomb on BJ over the top rope through two stacked tables on the outside. 2) This was the better one. Albrights sets a table down on the top rope and gets BJ up there too planning some crazy shit but Whitmer turns it round and hits an EXPLODER THROUGH TWO TABLES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING~!!! I literally marked the fuck out for that and I admittedly don’t mark out that much. It takes an awesome match/spot for me to mark the fuck out for. That was an awesome spot. 

Sure it’s not that great of a match. Its mostly spots, but the spots are awesome in it and definaly more than make up for it imo._
*
***3/4*

*Match Five: Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries & Roderick Strong – ROH Tag Team Championships*

_The match starts off much slower than the high paced, adrenaline rushed match before it. Good tag work between the two teams from the get go. Everyone knows that Sydal and Daniels are incredibly talented and unbelievably athletic and it shows yet again in this match. Sydal’s SSP never fails to amaze me, either when he does it in the Indys or now on ECW. Best SSP ever imo. Oh and Daniels has the best moonsault ever just incase ya didn’t know. 
Aries takes an awkward knock towards the end damages his leg but carries on with the rest of the match. Pace speeds up much faster towards the end with Daniels and Sydal getting the pin to retain their titles. 

The end of the match isn’t the end of the drama though. After the match Strong turns on Aries! Pretty damn good heel turn out of nowhere too imo. Andrews then comes out and starts ranting at Aries and explains why him and Strong have turned on him to form the No Remorse Corps. Evans then comes out to assist Aries and offers to stick up for him if he needs. Aries brushes him off though._

****1/2*

_Homicide then cuts a typically awesome promo bout how he was at ROH’s first ever show and now he’s the champ at the Fifth Year Anniversary shows. _

*Match Six: Nigel McGuiness and Colt Cabana vs The Briscoes*

_Another solid tag match, just like the one before it but shorter. Nigel wins with an impressive lariat. Colt is awesome as always of course. After the match Samoa Joe comes out to attack McGuiness continuing from earlier. Colt tries to stop him attack his new tag partner but fails. Morishima then also comes out leading into …….
_
****1/4*

*Match Seven: Samoa Joe vs Takeshi Morishima*

_Seamless eh?

The first of two main events on the show. This is actually Morishima’s in ring debut in ROH. Morishima’s basically a larger version of Joe if you don’t know him kind of. Both men are incredibly athletic for their sizes. ROH definalty play up the fact that Morishima has the weight advantage over Joe early on in the match.

The match is pretty fun to watch and defiantly a more than solid match up for two reasonably big men. Joe gets the in on Morishima’s debut but he doesn’t come out of it looking weak at all. _

******

*Match Eight: Homicide vs Jimmy Rave – ROH World Championship*
_
Not the best main event tbh. Never really been a fan of Jimmy Rave tbh which probably doesn’t help. Lots of hype put on Rave’s heel lock before the match but during the match I don’t really think it lived up to the hype given before it. He never really had it locked in for a substantial amount of time for it to cause any damage. Cide eventually gets the pin on Rave to retain the title. Decent main event but the show needed a better one imo to cap it off. _

****1/2
*
*Overall*

_All the matches were solid at least but there wasn’t really one match for me that fully delivered a worthy ****+ match. Main event needed to be better as well but overall as a show together it’s very good and well worth buying. The upper end of the card is all over *** and the two opening matches are both fun and defiantly watchable. _​


----------



## T-C

Does Alexa Thatcher get used at all anymore?

I mean she's pretty hot.


----------



## McQueen

Seabs said:


> *Match Four: BJ Whitmer vs Brent Albright – Tables Are Legal*
> 
> _Yes it’s a spotfest and all but it’s a bloody awesome spotfest! So many tables are used in this match I lost count. They certainly make the most of the Tables are Legal stipulation. I marked out for two awesome spots in this match. 1) Albrights Awesome Bomb on BJ over the top rope through two stacked tables on the outside. 2) This was the better one. Albrights sets a table down on the top rope and gets BJ up there too planning some crazy shit but Whitmer turns it round and hits an EXPLODER THROUGH TWO TABLES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING~!!! I literally marked the fuck out for that and I admittedly don’t mark out that much. It takes an awesome match/spot for me to mark the fuck out for. That was an awesome spot.
> 
> Sure it’s not that great of a match. Its mostly spots, but the spots are awesome in it and definaly more than make up for it imo._
> *
> ***3/4*​


Words cannot express how much I hate that match.


----------



## Platt

T-C said:


> Does Alexa Thatcher get used at all anymore?
> 
> I mean she's pretty hot.


She's out of wrestling at the moment.


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> Words cannot express how much I hate that match.


*I can understand why people wouldnt like it with it being a spotfest mainly, but I enjoyed it *


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> The WWE one is good, but the Heroes of World Class documentary is just amazing. THE best wrestling documentary on dvd. It's heartfelt, sad, and endearing all at the same time. Kevin walking through the old Sportatorium at the end is worth it by itself.


QFT

"Heroes of World Class" is absolutely amazing. Definitely better than the WWE one (which is by no means bad btw)
I literaly got welled up towards the end...


----------



## T-C

Platt said:


> She's out of wrestling at the moment.


Good on her.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Am I the only one that prefers the Real World Tag League '96 final to 6/9/95? I think I prefer Jumbo/Misawa from 9/1/90 to it as well...


----------



## Yon

I am posting this here cos it is kinda considered Indy even though the WWE did make the DVD's, are these two DVD's any good and worth buying? The Triumph and Tragedy of World Class Championship Wrestling and The Spectacular Legacy of the AWA.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The WWE produced WCCW DVD is pretty good, but the "Heroes of World Class", an independantly produced version, is much better from a documentary standpoint. Not sure about the AWA one though.


----------



## Spartanlax

Forgot to ask about the AWA one last night, haha. Yon, check back a page or two (depending on your settings) and people were giving me their thoughts on the WCCW DVD.

On a side note, I watched Kobashi/Misawa '03 last night and give it ****3/4 on the first viewing. I fucking love Kobashi, his facials and body language make you care SO MUCH about him and just forces you to cheer him. It's absolutely incredible. Him and Liger could legit win Academy Awards for their performances.


----------



## Blasko

I gave that match DA FULL 5~! and have it as my match of the decade.


----------



## JD13

The Heroes of WCCW is better than Triumph & tradgedy in terms of the main feature, but the WWE version has some great extra matches. I recommend both personaly.

The AWA dvd again has a solid main feature with some pretty interesting extra matches.


----------



## watts63

Jerry Lynn on MOVEZ & ROH Fans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eyUcIAkPOA


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Lynn is totally right in my opinion.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I'd have to agree with him as well.


----------



## sneapy

Which ROH dvd would you guys say was better, Joe vs Kobashi or the new "Best in the world" one? Or are they both worth getting despite that they both include the Joe vs Kobashi match?


----------



## Blasko

Here's a few 'shoots' that might make me find a new religion called 'Cornettism'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtsavMaYJA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I11-4Qd7Cx8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6UP081pys


----------



## Emperor DC

It's not a total DVD Question, but can anyone give me a list of Danielson/Joe matches, but the latter ones, maybe the last three, and what event they happened on?

Thanks guys.


----------



## -GP-

watts63 said:


> Jerry Lynn on MOVEZ & ROH Fans
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eyUcIAkPOA


Man, how i wish i had a ROH board account just to post this and wait for the replies before it gets deleted...



-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Here's a few 'shoots' that might make me find a new religion called 'Cornettism'.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBtsavMaYJA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I11-4Qd7Cx8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6UP081pys


Corny is God.
Jericho in his book describes him going mental on some girl working at a drive-through who was unfortunate enough to piss him off - classic!


----------



## KingCrash

Emperor DC said:


> It's not a total DVD Question, but can anyone give me a list of Danielson/Joe matches, but the latter ones, maybe the last three, and what event they happened on?
> 
> Thanks guys.


I think these are all they had in ROH but there might be one more

Midnight Express Reunion
In Your Face – Three-way with KENTA
Fight of The Century
Survival of The Fittest 06
Irresistible Forces
The Chicago Spectacular, Night One



GP_Punk said:


> Corny is God.
> Jericho in his book describes him going mental on some girl working at a drive-through who was unfortunate enough to piss him off - classic!


I think that's the dairy queen vid that's also on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4rZhN_LEg


----------



## -Mystery-

Emperor DC said:


> It's not a total DVD Question, but can anyone give me a list of Danielson/Joe matches, but the latter ones, maybe the last three, and what event they happened on?
> 
> Thanks guys.


The last three all happened in 2006. The most recent was at Chicago Spectacular Night 1, then Irresistible Forces, and finally Survival of the Fittest 2006. They also had a match at Fight of the Century, also in 2006.


----------



## watts63

KingCrash said:


> I think these are all they had in ROH but there might be one more
> 
> Midnight Express Reunion
> In Your Face – Three-way with KENTA
> Fight of The Century
> Survival of The Fittest 06
> Irresistible Forces
> The Chicago Spectacular, Night One


They also had two matches in PWG (The Musical & Uncanny X-Mas).


----------



## Spartanlax

A New Level is waiting at my house for when I get home (next hour or so)...damn visiting grandparents. Anyway, I'm gonna watch the show tomorrow and give me thoughts. Hooray!

Also, I've been informed I got the Austin Aries card in my Bloodstained Honor DVD...I wanted Hero or Danielson


----------



## McQueen

KingCrash said:


> I think these are all they had in ROH but there might be one more
> 
> Midnight Express Reunion
> In Your Face – Three-way with KENTA
> Fight of The Century
> Survival of The Fittest 06
> Irresistible Forces
> The Chicago Spectacular, Night One
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the dairy queen vid that's also on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4rZhN_LEg


They had a few matches in 2002/2003 as well. One was at the One Year Anniversary and one at the show before that (don't know the name) and I think they were both in the 4 way at Final Battle '02.


----------



## Sephiroth

The Jerry Lynn thing was ok. I mean, if the business has shifted towards a different spectrum of wrestling, doesn't mean it's wrong.

And lol at 2002 ROH fans. Back then he's right, but nowadays, i wouldn't say they are like that.

But he's definitely right about MOVEZ~! I mean, I doubt there will be a definitive juniors match ever again like Lyger/Sasuke from SJC94 (yeah, i said Lyger/Sasuke, wanna fight about it? it's better than Sasuke/Benoit.)


----------



## Obfuscation

Purchased PWG Sells Out, hell yeah.


----------



## Chiller88

Sephiroth said:


> But he's definitely right about MOVEZ~! I mean, I doubt there will be a definitive juniors match ever again like Lyger/Sasuke from SJC94 (yeah, i said Lyger/Sasuke, wanna fight about it? it's better than Sasuke/Benoit.)


Liger/Sasuke was awesome, if you mean their July '94 match. It's probably the best cruiserweight match ever. Haven't seen Benoit/Sasuke though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I suggest seeing Benoit/Sasuke. ***** tbh.


----------



## -GP-

KingCrash said:


> I think that's the dairy queen vid that's also on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4rZhN_LEg


Yep, that's the one! 
"Fucking ugly bitch" :lmao
i think it was Jericho holding the cam


----------



## Sephiroth

Cornette is a fucking tool. There I said it.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Cornette is a fucking tool. There I said it.


Even if he is a tool, he's a damn funny tool 

EDIT: 1000 p05t5!!!!111one!!six!!


----------



## Platt

Best In The World and Greatest Rivalries arrived this morning got Nigel and a 2nd Danielson card, so if anyone wants to trade a Danielson card for any other than Aries and Nigel lmk.


----------



## jobberforlife

*New ROH retail KOCH DVDs*

These bad boys come out tomorrow and they're both pretty kickass. We put together a couple reviews here:
Best in the World
and here:
Greatest Rivalries


----------



## Platt

^^^ They've been out for a week.


----------



## Blasko

Some people live in _caves_, Platt.


----------



## watts63

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Some people live in _caves_, Platt.


Yeah, I been living in one for a month.

How is the best of Jimmy Jacobs, Chuck Taylor & Eddie Kingston from SMV?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Best of Jimmy Jacobs is meh, I only liked two matches on the whole thing. I did a review pages back.

Edit - Found it

2 out of 3 Falls - Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - DUD 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ian Rotten - ** 
Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2 
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2 
2 out of 3 Falls - Brandon Thomaselli vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4 

Steel Cage Match: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious - ***1/2 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Abyss - ** 
Josh Abercrombie vs. Joey Envy vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/4 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Danny Daniels - **1/4 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk - ***1/2 

Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Abercrombie - ***1/2 
Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black - DUD 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Marek Brave - *** 

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/2 
Bull Pain vs. Jimmy Jacobs - DUD 
NO DQ Falls Count Anywhere: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon - **** 
The Barbarian vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2 
Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **** 
Jack Thriller vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2 

Interview - The interview was very good, enjoyed it a lot. Jimmy talks about how he got into the business, who created the Barbarian Berzerk gimmick, how he really got the spike, how CM Punk got him and Shelley into ROH, why he threw the IWA-MS Title in the garbage and how he and Ian felt about it, how in 2006 Gabe was ready to let Jimmy go, but a certain Ballad kept him his job.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jimmy set sounds better than you make it out to be. Lots of ***1/2, although there are quite a bit of **1/2. Still, might just get it.

Going to order 1.21 Gigawatts & Its A Gift...And A Curse + 3 shows from the PWG Grab Pack thing soon. Hopefully tomorrow along with CAGE OF PAIN for McQueen. Soz btw.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Probably more old-school than usual, but meh:

*NWA Title 2/3 Falls Match: Jumbo Tsuruta v Jack Brisco, AJPW 1/30/74*

Fine as can be old-school, technical wrestling. Jumbo debuted only months before this, and for his first title shot, he's incredibly... awesome. He brings the fire and intensity, hoping to de-throne the champ, while Jack manages to keep ahead in the game by using his wits and veteran expertise. Jumbo pretty much picks Jack's arm and leg apart for 2 of the falls, looking like he could get the submission win more and more as the match goes on, but eventually the veteran uses Jumbo's overzealousness against him, reversing a roll-up attempt and keeping Jumbo's shoulders down for 3.

I loved the way they got the story of Jumbo being the young phenom across in this one; him constantly pushing Brisco, never seeming to relent, was awesome in getting the crowd to believe that he might actually win the title despite basically being a rookie. Jack is the one that keeps the match together, but like I said, for a rookie, Jumbo is insanely awesome. Great match! ******


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - Southern Navigation*

Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau - **1/2

Rhett Titus & Rex Sterling vs. Mitch Franklin & Sean Denny - **
*
Four Corner Survival (Non-title)* 
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Alrbight vs. Damian Wayne - **

Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens - ***
Could have been better than the short brawl it was

*No Disqualification Match*
Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
Another short brawl, but on the plus side no Julius Smokes 

Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2
Third straight brawl, but as least they keep getting better

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
Just as great as the match from Breakout

Morishima, Marufuji, & Shiozaki vs. Strong, Richards, & Romero - ****1/4-****1/2
MOTN and it makes you wonder why they broke up the NRC


----------



## Spartanlax

I REALLY want the double main event from Southern Navigation...although that's about it.

Time to watch A New Level! Woohoo!


----------



## Sephiroth

Spartanlax said:


> I REALLY want the double main event from Southern Navigation...although that's about it.
> 
> Time to watch A New Level! Woohoo!


WORST FUCKING MAIN EVENT I'VE EVER SEEN!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Jushin Liger rules your fucking world! I guess Shinjiro Ohtani does as well, since their 3/17/96 IWGP Jr. Title match is fucking AAAAAWESOME!

The frist half is pretty methodical with Shinji going after Liger's arm and Liger going after Shinji's leg, but both guys are so good at working and escaping holds that neither guy can really destroy the body part the way they'd like to.

Pretty soon Liger get's all "Fuck this, I'll just kill him" and starts throwing bombs. Ohtani won't stay down though, and he manages to throw some big moves in there as well. The crowd is fucking RABID by now and Liger looks like he's close to winning, but Ohtani busts out his springboard dropkick... to the arm of Liger, and then it's a different ball-game. It's your regular hot, back and forth, bomb throwing jr. heavyweight finishing stretch, but they work it so well that it never, ever seems spotty or MOVEZ~ like. If Ohtani kicks out of a fisherman buster, it's because he just won't die - he NEEDS to beat Liger - and his "Ropes! Where the fuck are the ropes?" type selling with him almost trying to escape after kicking out of a big move is awesome. Liger manages to escape 2 Dragon suplexes by putting his foot on the rope, so the next time Ohtani goes for it Liger sure as hell ain't waiting around, heading straight for the ropes every time. Perfect selling, awesome storytelling.

Then Liger busts out a Majistral Cradle; the move that eliminated Ohtani from the J Cup 3 months ago, and the move that seems to be Ohtani's achilles heel, so when he manages to kick out of THAT, the crowd is completely IN-FUCKING-SANE! Liger's had enough of young Shinjiro's shit at this point and has one more thing he can use. Sure enough, Ohtani hits the ropes, and Liger caves his motherfucking skull in with a palm lariat! Dead. Liger wins, but Shinjiro is clearly growing as a wrestler, and Liger's probably wondering, "Will I be able to do that next time?" 

Trust me, you want to see this. So does Jerry Lynn. ****3/4


----------



## ROH

Gonna review 16 Carat Gold Tourny soon, should have Night 1 done by Sunday. :hb


----------



## Spartanlax

Sephiroth said:


> WORST FUCKING MAIN EVENT I'VE EVER SEEN!


Damn, really? That sucks...I was one of the few who had faith in Nigel/Claudio to headline Hammerstein.

On the other hand, I'm halfway through the show and decided I NEED to be at the 8/2 Hammerstein show, already bought 3 tickets (first balcony 7th row...slim pickings!). Honestly the crowd is so hot and having so much fun....I wanna be there!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Finally got around to finishing *Supercard of Honor III* there:

Go Shiozaki v Delirious *** (good opener... but I still hate Delirious)

Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo & Alex Payne v YRR *1/4 (nothing much to say really)

Roderick Strong v Erick Stevens **** (no match really, but this was an awesome as hell brawl)

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black v The Briscoes **** (awesome finish... Jacobs is seriously gonna die soon)

BxB Hulk & Shingo v Steenerico ***3/4 (something about this I didn't _quite_ like, but I'm not entirely sure what. Still super fun, though)

Nigel McGuinness v Austin Aries ****1/2 (fantastic match! Loved the simple enough story with Aries just _going_ at Nigel with almost everything while Nigel worked over the arm with a more methodical pace. Worked tremendously well down the stretch, I thought, with Nigel looking far more likely to win with the London Dungeon as opposed to Aries winning with the Last Chancery. Nice throwback to the Rising Above match with the missed Heat Seeking Missile, ultimately signaling the end for the quasi-emo. Top 5 this year for me)

Typhoon v Muscle Outlawz ****1/2 (3 words: Masato motherfucking Yoshino! Awesome performance from him, and while I think the match in general went a little too much into overkill, I still enjoyed the hell out of it for what it was)

Tremendous show overall! Buy it, download it, steal it... just fuckin' get it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (Non Title) - ***
2. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Kenny King & Sal Rinuaro - **1/2
3. Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi - ***1/4
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - ****1/4
5. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO - ****
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito - ***1/2
7. CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero - ****


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watched New Level last night, the first full wrestling show I've watched in a while. Here are my thoughts...

Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki - This feud can really do no wrong. Weapons brawls, stiff bombfests, sprints, it's ALL good. As is this, even though it's like, 5 minutes. Good shit. ***1/2

Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen - More good shit. Just a level under, say, Steenerico vs. Speed Muscle, as it's just a bit less crisp and exciting, while being basically the same style match. That still makes it damn good. ***3/4

Brent Albright and Chris Hero vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau vs. Jack Evans and Jigsaw - Standard ROH sprint, brought down a lil by a goofy finish. Good angkle afterwards, though I don't understand the point of bringing in Fairplay if he wasn't gonna bump. ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - These two had a very llave influenced dream match, with tons of submission reversals and such, as well as a big move trading sequence at the end that bordered on overkill, but neveer totally crossed the line, IMO. MOTN. ****-****1/4

Necro Butcher vs. Takeshi Morishima - I feel very mixed about this match. You see, most expected Joe vs. Necro 2, with Mori playing the role of Joe murdering Necro with whatever he could find. I knew that wasn't gonna happen, as quite simply, Mori ain't as versatile as Joe, and thus I knew his control periods would be more in ring stuff, thus that didn't bother me. What did was that Mori gave Necro NOTHING. Not a single nearfall, and he didn't pull off a single move. He attacked to start, got stopped, got beat up for 8 minutes, then got pinned. The crowd was on the edge of their seats ready to go batshit for some Necro punches, and they never got it, which sucked. Like, c'mon Morishima, you came all the way over from Japan, give Necro one facepunch into a nearfall. And in THAT sense it was dissapointing, not in the retarded "Necro didn't take enough damage" or "Not enough violence" like was said after the show. Still, the finish saved it. ***1/4

Austin Aries and Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - I really dug this. Really hateful, extremely violent, overbooked perfectly with only big moves and run ins, it was just very, very fun. ***1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - Ya, I fell asleep for like, the middle 10 minutes of this (c'mon, I'd been smoking throughout the show, obv I was tired), but it seemed about ***1/2. Ya. Nigel is established as a heel now, but now were in a stage where he's got no major direction, but he's still prob gonna hold the belt a while longer, so it's kinda a boring holding pattern, and that was clear here.

Overall, great fucking show, really solid and entertaining the whole way through, with some stuff getting shorter, which is awesome and makes it easier for someone who ISN'T a major wrestling geek to make it through an ROH show, previously impossible. This still coulda been shorter (Steenerico coulda gone 10 instead of whatever it was, and the main was a lil long) but hopefully the shorter show times will continue.


----------



## Spartanlax

A New Level

FIP 3-Way: ***1/2 (So much fun action packed into such a short match....stiff, brutal, and insane)
Kel Steenerico vs. NRC- ***1/2 - ***3/4 (Generico is an awesome babyface, Steen is an awesome prick, and NRC are good at giving/taking beatings...this worked very well)
Tag Team Scramble- **1/2 (Fun spotty match, but three 'fun spotty matches' in a row is overkill...I'm shocked the crowd didn't burn out. This is where someone like Joey Matthews is SO valuable to the company; put him against ANYONE in a singles match and he'll give you a slower paced, entertaining match to settle the crowd down a bit in between the spotty matches)
Danielson vs. Marafuji- ****1/4 - ****1/2 (Awesome, awesome Junior Heavyweight style match...this is the Junior version of Danielson's match against Go last year. Glazer said it best; two great matches between these two and it still feels like they've only scratched the surface with what they can do)
Morishima vs. Necro- **3/4 (This could have been an epic Brody-type brawl, but instead it's just a very good brawl between two animals that made Necro look good)
Aries/Briscoe vs AOTF- ***1/4 - ***1/2 (Briscoe looked unmotivated and Aries seemed out of place and off his game...this was all thanks to AOTF, especially Jacobs)
Nigel vs. Claudio- ***3/4 (Really great match, but for the main event of Hammerstein's debut, not exactly what it shoulda been. A little snuff-up torwards the end as well as the arm work being shaky brings it down a bit)

Overall- Definitely worth buying this show for any ROH fan, and I'd use it as an introduction to any new fan interested in the product. Is it show of the year or one of the best shows ever? No. However, it's extremely important/significant and has a lot of fun matches on it, including a legit MOTYC between Danielson and Marafuji. BTW, they show replays at the end of the show; the slow-mo replays of the three way were awesome, but the FAST-MO replays on Danielson/Marafuji are fucking hilarious. What a dumb idea fast-mo was.

Sephy- why did you hate Claudio/Nigel so much? Thought it was a bad match or just not main event material?

EDIT- Didn't see PaiMei's post before mine...glad our ratings/thoughts are so similar.


----------



## KingKicks

Hopefully going to get to watch Return Engagement and Southern Navigation tomorrow.

*ROH Take No Prisoners - DVD Version*

*Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki ****1/4*

Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4*

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher and Joey Matthews ****3/4*

Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright ***3/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw ****3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries *****1/4*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black *****3/4*

*Bonus*

Dingo vs. Davey Richards **1/2*

Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce and BJ Whitmer ****

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Naomichi Marufuji and Takashi Sugiura ******

*Good thing they added the NOAH title match, otherwise the extras would of sucked so much*​


----------



## watts63

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament '08 Day 3*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2


----------



## Blasko

160 dollars and going to the mall, which has a FYE. 

....Hmm.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> 160 dollars and going to the mall, which has a FYE.
> 
> ....Hmm.


Buy me somethin, kthx.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> 160 dollars and going to the mall, which has a FYE.
> 
> ....Hmm.


Buy 640 gumballs


----------



## watts63

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament '08 Day 1*
El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori ***1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Return Engagement*

Austin Aries vs. Silas Young ***3/4*

Mitch Franklin vs. Alex Payne *N/R*

Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Franklin and Alex Payne *1/4**

Claudio Castagnoli and Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce and Brent Albright ***1/4*

*Four Corner Survival*
Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif vs. Ashley Lane ***1/4*

Chris Hero vs. Delirious ***1/2*

Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe *****1/2*

Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico ******

*Six Man Tag*
The Vulture Squad vs. The Age of The Fall *****

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen ******

*Great show for MCMG/Briscoes, Ibushi/Generico, Steen/McGuiness and all the Jacobs segments*​


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone seen this before?

UWA 6 Man Tag Title 4 Way Match
Milano Collection AT, YOSSINO, Condotti Shuji vs. Magnum TOKYO, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi vs. CIMA, SUWA, Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Araken

It's from 2003


----------



## Caponex75

*Southern Navigation*
*Chris Hero vs. Pelle*
This match was nothing special but nothing really bad. Average match. **3/4

*
Titus & Local Talent vs. Two Other Local talents*
Same as the match before it. **1/2

*Brent Albright vs. Nigel Mcguinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Damien Wayne*
Good match but that's all to say about it. Everyone seemed a little off and Damien was the guy that seemed the most like it. Nothing to sell your kidney to see. ***

*Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens II*
This match was rushed and wasn't nearly as good as the first. The finish to the match was absolutly awful and made the guy who lost look like a fucking jobber. This match had no crowd heat like I'm sure was what they weren't hoping for and wow.....finish was awful. Ifso & so wasn't so focused on his blood enemy and so & so wasn't so focused on the guy he was actually fighting then maybe the ending wouldn't of killed said guy's rep. I mean damn...if it was during the suplex/knee spot and said person needed to busted something new to beat him then that would of worked perfectly. I like said guy allot but this was awful and especially how other person got tossed to the side as soon as the match was over. Made him look like a piece of shit. **1/2

*Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher*
I hate this term more then any other phrase ever used but Necro sure does make me have to say it. If you have seen one Necro match then you have seen them all. Another brawl and Necro controls Jack. Just like the match before this, the loser looked awful. Jack doesn't even get that much offense in to begin with and when he does, NECRO FUCKING NO SELLS IT! Jack hits him with the 630(His finisher for the people that don't know) and NECRO KICKS OUT AT ONE AND JUST MURDERS JACK! Fucking bullshit. I can't stand Evans for the life of me and I should be thrilled he got squashed but this was just not right. I know they were trying to make him look like a monster against Shima and all but I don't even think Shima would make him look like this much of a jobber. Pitifull especially considering that Evans is a LEADER of a stable and Necro is a LACKey of another one *

*Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs*
Another brawl that doesn't do it for me. Jacobs hair is just making me want to find him at the end of a cliff and push him into a copter. Good match but this show is driving me crazy. ***

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black II *
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5965016-post1650.html
****-****1/2

*The No Remorse Corp vs. Team NOAH*
This was a great match. First of all, Rocky was the guy that stood out in the match even though being in there with Strong, Davey, Go, Morishima, and Marafuji. Shocking but the guy was the star in the match. Ever snce the NRC, he has seemed to care allot more about his ROH work and just full of personality. However, I still got to say everyone was still awesome in this match even though one unlikely guy stood out in it. I'm not going to go into detail but this match had allot of things. ****-****1/2 I still find it quite retarded to break up the NRC.

This show ain't worth shit except for the two Main Events.


----------



## Bubz

southern navigation dosnt sound good at all lol, last roh dvd i got was SOH3, which is the best dvd after that? return engagement or a new level?


----------



## -Mystery-

Caponex75 said:


> *Southern Navigation*
> 
> 
> *Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher*
> I hate this term more then any other phrase ever used but Necro sure does make me have to say it. If you have seen one Necro match then you have seen them all. Another brawl and Necro controls Jack. Just like the match before this, the loser looked awful. Jack doesn't even get that much offense in to begin with and when he does, *NECRO FUCKING NO SELLS IT! Jack hits him with the 630(His finisher for the people that don't know) and NECRO KICKS OUT AT ONE AND JUST MURDERS JACK! Fucking bullshit*. I can't stand Evans for the life of me and I should be thrilled he got squashed but this was just not right. I know they were trying to make him look like a monster against Shima and all but I don't even think Shima would make him look like this much of a jobber. Pitifull especially considering that Evans is a LEADER of a stable and Necro is a LACKey of another one *


The man has been beaten with light tubes and a bunch of other crazy shit. Him no selling is fine in my books.


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG 70/30
TJ Perkins vs. Joey Ryan --- **1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Alex Shelly --- ****
Ronin vs. Kevin Steen (#1 Contender Match) --- *** 
"Scorpio Sky" vs. Top Gun Talwar --- ¾*
Scott Lost vs. Chris Sabin --- ***1/4
Davey Richards vs. Shingo --- ***
Disco Machine vs. Human Tornado --- **3/4
El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels (PWG World Title) --- ***1/2


----------



## watts63

*ROH Southern Naviagation*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black ***3/4-****


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Southern Navigation*

Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau **1/2*

Rhett Titus and Rex Sterling vs. Mitch Franklin and Sean Denny ***

*Four Corner Survival*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Damien Wayne ***1/4*

Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4*

*NoDQ Match*
Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher ***1/2*

Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****1/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****1/4*

Team NOAH vs. No Remorse Corps *****1/2*
*One of the most entertaining matches i've watched this year*

*Pretty bad show up until the final 2 matches*

Off to watch A New Level​


----------



## watts63

*ROH Return Engagement*
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4

One Word: MOVEZ!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Holy shit, I was expecting a lot higher.


----------



## ROH

Just watched Kota/Generico; fucking awesome. One of the best finishing stretches I've seen in a long while. Also, Kota's Pheonix is beautiful, as you probably can tell from my sig.


----------



## PRODIGY

Ok so I wanna start my Shimmer DVD collection and I was wondering should I start purchasing the most recent releases or should I start from the beginning.


----------



## Platt

I always recommend people start with 11 & 12 for the title tourney. Great shows and a good way to get familiar with the current roster although quite a few new people debuted in the last few volumes.


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> I always recommend people start with 11 & 12 for the title tourney. Great shows and a good way to get familiar with the current roster although quite a few new people debuted in the last few volumes.


Thanks! I think I will start from 11 and work my way up. I already ordered Vol. 18.


----------



## Platt

RockstarScamp said:


> Thanks! I think I will start from 11 and work my way up. I already ordered Vol. 18.


No idea why that would be :side: I'm planning on watching it tonight, finished off 17 last night great last couple of matches.


----------



## -Mystery-

You can't go wrong with the in store releases either. You can get them real cheap off eBay and they contain some real gems as far as matches are concerned.


----------



## PRODIGY

Is there a place where I can purchase the more recent Shimmer dvds besides ROH.com.


----------



## Platt

Highspots has up to volume 14


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH A New Level*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/2

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero ****

*Tag Team Scramble*
Chris Hero and Brent Albright vs. Jack Evans and Jigsaw vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau ***

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4-****1/2
*Fucking awesome match*

Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher **3/4
*Was that Necro's wife at ringside?*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay Briscoe and Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black ***3/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4
*
Awesome show. A must for any ROH fan.*

p.s I hope ROH does fast mo replays all the time now :lmao​


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ Holy shit, I was expecting a lot higher.


The Briscoes were in it, you should have expected that. Hince why I don't care to see it other than the fact of the guns actually winning this time.


----------



## Caponex75

-Mystery- said:


> The man has been beaten with light tubes and a bunch of other crazy shit. Him no selling is fine in my books.


I don't care if the man has been hit with a car, SELL THE FUCKING FINISHER! Kicking out at one was just awful and all that "Fighting spirit" nonsense was horrid. I mean it probably would of been okay if it was just some move Jack uses but it was his *finisher*!! That's just awful.


BTW I have a link to the NRC/NOAH match if anyone wants it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Caponex75 said:


> I don't care if the man has been hit with a car, SELL THE FUCKING FINISHER! Kicking out at one was just awful and all that "Fighting spirit" nonsense was horrid. I mean it probably would of been okay if it was just some move Jack uses but it was his *finisher*!! That's just awful.
> 
> 
> BTW I have a link to the NRC/NOAH match if anyone wants it.


I still fail to see the problem with kicking out at one...HE'S THE FUCKING NECRO BUTCHER. The man who made his name by wrestling in thumbtacks and getting hit with lighttubes. Not to mention the guy took a VCR to the head once. If it'd been anyone else, I'd agree but we're talking about Necro here.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

ROH, and most wrestling companies in general, nowadays go so overkill with the finishers that they don't really have moves that, y'know, _finish_ matches anymore. Finishers get kicked out of all the time. Even after a 1-count. And the fact that it's Necro... I don't really see the problem here either.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Andy3000 said:


> ROH, and most wrestling companies in general, nowadays go so overkill with the finishers that they don't really have moves that, y'know, _finish_ matches anymore. Finishers get kicked out of all the time. Even after a 1-count. And the fact that it's Necro... I don't really see the problem here either.


So true, you rarely see someone actually use their real finisher anymore. They usually have to use multiple moves.


----------



## Caponex75

I do not care if it was the Necro Butcher or not. SeLL the move. Shit, Steen had one hell of a war with Super Dragon but you don't see him no-selling anyone's finisher. Briscoes have had some INSANE matches but they wouldn't no sell anyone's finisher like that(Talking kayfabe. Mark's selling at the end of MM II was pitiful). Hell, I am sure BJ sold for anyone despite going through some wicked fucking shit. Necro just killed the match....horrible.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ It's 630 of all things! If Necro doesn't sell the move that's fine, it's not like Jack gave him a suplex on to a chair.


----------



## watts63

Jack should've put Barbed Wire on Necro. That would've kept him down for a 2 count.


----------



## Caponex75

But it's Jack's finisher! The move that if he hits, he usually wins. If it was a suplex on a chair then yeah, I'm cool with that but no selling his finisher of all things made him look like shit. By the way, I'm not mad that he survived it but I'm mad that he kicked out at 1 and no sold it.


----------



## Sephiroth

I can't believe you guys liked the main event of A New Level so much...I'm afraid to post my rating for it now


----------



## Obfuscation

Caponex75 said:


> I do not care if it was the Necro Butcher or not. SeLL the move. Shit, Steen had one hell of a war with Super Dragon but you don't see him no-selling anyone's finisher. Briscoes have had some INSANE matches but they wouldn't no sell anyone's finisher like that(Talking kayfabe. Mark's selling at the end of MM II was pitiful). Hell, I am sure BJ sold for anyone despite going through some wicked fucking shit. Necro just killed the match....horrible.


Kevin Steen isn't Necro Butcher. Nor are The Briscoes. You seem to be missing the point here.

Necro obviously sold it fine, if he would have kicked out at two then you would be ok with it? Either way, he wasn't staying down and he got up at 1. Move on. He's Necro Butcher and LOTS have to take him down. Some matches people kick out of finishers, that's it.


----------



## Burning Sword

To be quite honest, I mark the fuck out for Necro kicking out at 1.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Grit & Glory*
Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm ***1/4

I absolutely loved Kingston's promo.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ I loved his promo too


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ I loved his promo too


That promo just makes me want to see Kingston feud with Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just picked up FIP Heatstroke '07 Night 2, Unstoppable '07, and Unfinished Business '08.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> That promo just makes me want to see Kingston feud with Jimmy Jacobs.


I'd love to see that as well.


----------



## PRODIGY

Is the Chickfight Collection: Vol. 4-6 (2008) any good!


----------



## Platt

^^ Yes.


----------



## McQueen

Get Dreamslam I & II, and Dreamrush if you don't have them Scamp.


----------



## ROH

I'm with Caponex here, kicking out at one kills the finisher. Necro or not.


----------



## McQueen

Kicking out of finishers is a problem in pretty much every promotion, but indies its an even worse problem than elsewhere. A lot of it is All Japan's fault tbh.


----------



## vivalabrave

Speaking of people who shouldn't be kicking out of finishers...I watched The Best of AJ Styles Volume 1 today, and Jonny Fucking Storm kicked out of the Styles Clash. I have...no words...

THE BEST OF AJ STYLES VOL. 1
Night of Appreciation (4/27/02)
AJ Styles vs. Low Ki --- ****
Road to the Title (6/22/02)
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels --- ***3/4
Crowning a Champion (7/27/02)
AJ Styles vs. David Young vs. Adam Jacobs --- **3/4
All Star Extravaganza (11/09/02)
AJ Styles vs. American Dragon (#1 Contender Gauntlet Finals) --- ****1/4
Scramble Madness (11/16/02)
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels (#1 Contender Trophy Match) --- ***1/4
Night of the Butcher (12/07/02)
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave (Preshow) --- *
Night of the Butcher (12/07/02)
AJ Styles vs. Xavier (ROH Title) --- ***1/4
Night of Champions (3/22/03)
Styles/Red vs. The Briscoes (ROH Tag Titles) --- ****
Frontiers of Honor (5/17/03)
AJ Styles vs. Jonny Storm --- ** :no:
Wrestlerave (6/28/03)
AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin (NWA-TNA Title) --- ***


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> Speaking of people who shouldn't be kicking out of finishers...I watched The Best of AJ Styles Volume 1 today, and Jonny Fucking Storm kicked out of the Styles Clash. I have...no words...
> 
> THE BEST OF AJ STYLES VOL. 1
> Night of Appreciation (4/27/02)
> AJ Styles vs. Low Ki --- ****
> Road to the Title (6/22/02)
> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels --- ***3/4
> Crowning a Champion (7/27/02)
> AJ Styles vs. David Young vs. Adam Jacobs --- **3/4
> All Star Extravaganza (11/09/02)
> AJ Styles vs. American Dragon (#1 Contender Gauntlet Finals) --- ****1/4
> Scramble Madness (11/16/02)
> AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels (#1 Contender Trophy Match) --- ***1/4
> Night of the Butcher (12/07/02)
> AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave (Preshow) --- *
> Night of the Butcher (12/07/02)
> AJ Styles vs. Xavier (ROH Title) --- ***1/4
> Night of Champions (3/22/03)
> Styles/Red vs. The Briscoes (ROH Tag Titles) --- ****
> Frontiers of Honor (5/17/03)
> AJ Styles vs. Jonny Storm --- ** :no:
> Wrestlerave (6/28/03)
> AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin (NWA-TNA Title) --- ***


Besides (imo)being low on AJ-Ki, perfect.


----------



## Kapone89

Saw ROH First year anniversary show last night. 
Have a couple of ratings for that show.
*Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - ***3/4
Low Ki vs. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ****1/4-****1/2
Paul London Vs. Xavier - ***3/4-****( Paul London is so good as an underdog face)*

I watched a little bit of the Clusterfuck mainevent, but i decided to drop it about halfway through.
I was pretty tired too at the moment.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'd agree with those ratings but I'd only go a high **** for the 3 way.

The Briscoes had a great match against each other as well. **** if memory recalls and that was their "worst" match against each other.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched Kobashi v Akiyama from 7/04 about an hour ago, and DAMN it's still as awesome as I remember. I still don't think it's ***** though, for some reason.

I liked how they seemed to break it down into 3 parts - Kobashi picking Jun apart with his chops; Akiyama lands a huge knee smash and the tide turns, allowing him to go after Kobashi's neck for the Exploder; huge epic finishing stretch - and it just escalates from move to move. Kobashi legit spitting blood after that suplex off the apron was crazy... then taking a fucking Exploder from the tope to the floor was completely in-fucking-sane!

The finishing stretch was, like I said, epic, but it didn't seem absurd like a lot of the high-end heavyweight matches seemed to get since '95. Akiyama also kicking out of the moonsault was like "going over" without actually pinning Kobashi since the moonsault was the equivalent to death next to everything but the Burning Hammer. Of course, it's only appropriate that Akiyama finally goes down to said Burning destruction, and after it's done you realise you just saw one HELL of a war. 

Like I said, I wouldn't go the full 5 snowflakes, but I'm really not sure what's holding it back for me. I just haven't got that "5 STAR feeling" about any puro match in a while. Guess I should go back and watch Misawa against that Jumbo fella' from 9/1/90 (which is better than 6/8 btw :side and see if I get it back. ****3/4


----------



## watts63

That match London match reminds me...I really miss Xavier lol. I know he's still wrestling but...damn.


----------



## Kapone89

He was pretty good as a heel i would say.


----------



## vivalabrave

Yeah when I was watching the AJ DVD he had a match with Xavier that was pretty good. He reminds me of Joey Mattthews in that he works a "WWE-like" style and it gets so much heat with ROH-Bots, even though the matches can be really strong.

Also, new videowire:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LTd3sTJV8vo


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't really think the ROH fans resent Xavier because of his ability, I think it's more so there were other capable wrestlers at the time (Styles and London to name a couple) who were could've held the strap. I think they hate his booking rather than him as a wrestler.


----------



## PRODIGY

I was wondering should I buy Chickfight Collection: Vol.4-6 or Shimmer Vols 5 & 6.


----------



## Platt

Go for the Shimmer shows.


----------



## vivalabrave

Yeah that's true -Mystery-, I always wondered why Daniels wasn't champion instead of Xavier.


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> Go for the Shimmer shows.


Will do Platt. I think I'll start from vol 5 & 6 and work my way up.


----------



## Platt

RockstarScamp said:


> Will do Platt. I think I'll start from vol 5 & 6 and work my way up.


If you plan on doing that you might want to pickup volume 7 from Highspots soon as ROH have sold out of there copies and it won't be back in stock till the retail version is released towards the end of the year


----------



## PRODIGY

Platt said:


> If you plan on doing that you might want to pickup volume 7 from Highspots soon as ROH have sold out of there copies and it won't be back in stock till the retail version is released towards the end of the year



Why is Vol 7 so demanded. Let me go order my copy now then.


----------



## Platt

Shimmer only produce one run of their DVDs so there's a limited number once they sell out ROH, Highspots etc stock the retail version. It just so happens this time the original version has sold out before the retail version has been produced.


----------



## Burning Sword

ROH A New Level:

FIP 3-Way- ***1/2-***3/4
Steenerico vs. NRC- ****
Tag Team Scramble- ***
Dragon vs. Marufuji- ****1/4
Necro vs. Morishima- *** (enjoyed this a whole lot more than others)
Aries/Jay vs. Jacobs/Black- ***1/2
Cludio vs. Nigel- ***3/4

Really good show


----------



## watts63

*ROH Bedlam In Beantown*
Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards **1/4

Just ordered SMV's Best of Eddie Kingston.

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 6/14/08*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Takashi Sugiura ***1/2-***3/4

*ROH Injustice*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> *ROH Bedlam In Beantown*
> Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards **1/4
> 
> Just ordered SMV's Best of Eddie Kingston.
> 
> *Pro Wrestling NOAH 6/14/08*
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Takashi Sugiura ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *ROH Injustice*
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi ***1/4-***1/2


:lmao owned on the rating for Davey/Ibushi. I saw some guy give it ***3/4.


----------



## Platt

BEAT THE HEAT SAVINGS- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: heat into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 7/18 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Spartanlax

30% off, eh? Supercard Of Honor 3, here I come!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> *ROH Bedlam In Beantown*
> Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards **1/4
> 
> Just ordered SMV's Best of Eddie Kingston.
> 
> *Pro Wrestling NOAH 6/14/08*
> Takeshi Morishima vs. Takashi Sugiura ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> *ROH Injustice*
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi ***1/4-***1/2


Wow, I heard nothing but love for that Ibushi/Richards match.


----------



## Caponex75

Why so low?


----------



## watts63

Caponex75 said:


> Why so low?


Because the match sucked...Sorry, but I don't remember the match because it was so forgettable except Ibushi's terrible suplexes & Davey messing up Ibushi's Moonsault spot.


----------



## Spartanlax

...terrible suplexes and messing up the moonsault spot?

is there another Ibushi/Richards match that occured aside from the ROH one? Cause i remember no such thing from the ROH one and it was a real good/entertaining exhibition match.


----------



## watts63

Spartanlax said:


> ...terrible suplexes and messing up the moonsault spot?
> 
> is there another Ibushi/Richards match that occured aside from the ROH one? Cause i remember no such thing from the ROH one and it was a real good/entertaining exhibition match.


Nope, that's the match. It was nothing I liked about that match at all.


----------



## peep4life

watts63 said:


> Nope, that's the match. It was nothing I liked about that match at all.


Wow, I loved this match, my first taste of Ibushi, so maybe I just ate his tricks up, but to me it was an easy ***3/4. And the moonsault spot seemed fine to me from what I remember.


----------



## - Styles -

*ROH - A New Level *

Strong vs. Stevens vs. Shiozaki - ****1/4*

Steenerico vs. NRC - ****1/2 *

Tag Team Scramble - ***1/2*

Danielson vs. Marufuji - *****1/4*

Necro vs. Morishima - ***1/2 *

Aries/Jay vs. Jacobs/Black - ****1/2*

Claudio vs. Nigel - ****1/2 - ***3/4*

Great solid show throughout. The Main event was good but for the such a big show I think it should have been better. Dragon/Maru easily the motn. Loved the ending with the replays as well lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Currently downloading Generico/Steen vs NRC from A New Level. Heard it was really good and I bet it won't disapoint.


----------



## Caponex75

*ROH "New Level"*
*FIP World Title 3-Way match *
***3/4-****(Might of overrated this but this was fucking awesome despite being so fucking short. One of the best ROH openers since the Driven Match)

*NRC vs. Steenrico*
***3/4(I haven't rewatched this yet but it was a pretty great match but it was missing something. Romero & Richards are great heels though and Steen absolutey made sure Richards won't be having any children)

*VS(Evans & Jigsaw) vs. SNS(Albright & Hero) vs. Team Job(Delirious & Pelle)* 
***-***1/2(Fun match and the aftermath was awesome. Albright was the guy that stood out before and after the match in my opinion.)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marafuji*
****(This match annoyed me the second time around and I lowered my ranting because of it. Danielson's selling has been kinda off this year. Marafuji DESTROYED his neck and he didn't quite sell it well in my opinion)

*Takeshi Morishima vs. The Necro Butcher*
**1/4(Trash of the night. I find it weird that Necro can have the worst match on the card and get a standing ovation but Nigel can have a MOTY and get booed by the New Yorkers. Wouldn't mind if Necro stopped wrestling in ROH)

*Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe vs. The Age Of the ****(Jacobs & Black) for the ROH World Tag Team Titles*
****(I actually enjoyed the match allot and Jay played a great face in peril. Probably would of rated it higher if Gabe didn't decide to edit the fucking match. The kicking out of finishers was odd on Black's part but on Jay's it felt right. Also I have gripe that after Jay was hit with the moonsault that he just kinda laid there and didn't really respond to it)

*Nigel Mcguinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
***3/4(First off, this isn't as bad as everyone was making it. I like how Claudio walks in there all about the bizness instead of being cheerfull. Shows that Nigel's words have got to him about him being the "Hey" guy. You can tell they were going for that classic match but it just did not work out that way. Pretty great match but not what they were going for)

*Bonus material*
*****(I hope they have this on EVERY ROH dvd)

I say this dvd is a buy. Only one bad match on the card in a sea full of great ones. ROH has this big feel debuting in the Hammerstein and you will enjoy it because the atmosphere never dies.


----------



## -Mystery-

Caponex75 said:


> *Takeshi Morishima vs. The Necro Butcher*
> **1/4(Trash of the night. I find it weird that Necro can have the worst match on the card and get a standing ovation but *Nigel can have a MOTY and get booed by the New Yorkers.* Wouldn't mind if Necro stopped wrestling in ROH)


He's heel?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> He's heel?


A fuckin' awesome one too.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ He's like one of the awesome heels that everyone loves to hate.


----------



## Caponex75

Pre-heel run I was talking about. Wouldn't be bitchy about a heel getting heel heat.


----------



## Bubz

cant wait to get a new level, all the live reports made it out to be a bad show, but on here and the roh boards its being highly recomended. im going to get this and return engagement


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ He's like one of the awesome heels that everyone loves to hate.


I always cheer for him. Kinda like what you do with FIST, expect you MUST boo them.


----------



## McQueen

Nah people don't hate FIST, they just don't respect themselves for being CHIKARA fans and they take it out on Icarus since he sucks the most aside from Shane Storm.


----------



## Obfuscation

I really wished that it was 2005 again so fans would like Shane Storm.


----------



## Sephiroth

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ He's like one of the awesome heels that everyone loves to hate.


McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

If I were a wrestler people would fucking despise me and i'd probably get stabbed by a fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Reminds me of Bruiser Brody.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> If I were a wrestler people would fucking despise me and i'd probably get stabbed by a fan.


You remind me of Ric Flair


----------



## McQueen

I'd be an even bigger scumbag than Flair on his best days. Dammit I should get in top shape and get trained just so I can crush Lax's face for his Kawada comments.


----------



## Sephiroth

Read Sid Vicious's book "How I Stabbed A Horsemen And Lived To Tell About It"


----------



## Blasko

*While he was sleeping.
*With Kiddie Scissors.
*Sid fucking sucks.


----------



## PRODIGY

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> *While he was sleeping.
> *With Kiddie Scissors.
> *Sid fucking sucks.


:lmao

If that's the case he does sux.


----------



## McQueen

That was supposedly how it went down, and Arn supposedly was holding his own given the situation.


----------



## Blasko

He stabbed him 40 times while he was half asleep and Arn wasn't seriously injured. 

:lmao


----------



## Sephiroth

Arn's middle name is "badass." 

Anyways, reason I mentioned Flair is because he would get threats all the time and back in the old territory days, the heels would stay away from the guardrails and the fans because people would bring knives and some guys actually got stabbed.

And considering Flair is the biggest NWA heel ever...yeah


----------



## McQueen

Bill Watts got piss thrown on him and spat at a lot in the 60's I guess.

Bill Watts is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Bill Watts got piss thrown on him and spat at a lot in the 60's I guess.
> 
> Bill Watts is awesome.


...I really hope somebody didn't just whip it out and let it flow


----------



## McQueen

I think he said it was in a jar or bottle which is even worse lol. I need to rewatch that shoot.


----------



## -Mystery-

I thought Sid's book was called "How it felt to have a small creature put into my jeans"? Or was that the sequel?


----------



## Blasko

Cornette got the racket because he used it to fend fans off.

The fans even had water guns filled with Drain-o and Vomit in safety bags.


----------



## PRODIGY

Sephiroth said:


> Arn's middle name is "badass."
> 
> Anyways, reason I mentioned Flair is because he would get threats all the time and back in the old territory days, the heels would stay away from the guardrails and the fans because people would bring knives and some guys actually got stabbed.
> 
> And considering Flair is the biggest NWA heel ever...yeah


Damn the fans was ruthless back then. That's some scary shit if you where playing a heel.


----------



## McQueen

I greatly miss Kayfabe, Vince fucked over the business by exposing it just to stay out of some trouble.


----------



## Blasko

I think it's for the best that kayfabe is dead.

If not, Hulk Hogan would be DEAD during his NWO days.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I think it's for the best that kayfabe is dead.
> 
> If not, Hulk Hogan would be DEAD during his NWO days.


I remember when local people called police after they saw The Outsiders pretty much kill Mysterio backstage.


----------



## Blasko

Southern fans aren't that bright.

Look at IWA fans.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'd honesly hate to be a heel in Mexico during the 50's-80's.


----------



## Blasko

I only heard horrible things of what happen during the south as a heel in the 80s. 

What happen there?


----------



## Sephiroth

HUGE happenings going on in Chikara about the show tomorrow...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qvQQmkZIkPU

Yeah~! Go Bryce!


----------



## McQueen

I only marked for the name Dave Coulier


----------



## Obfuscation

Bryce in charge made me mark.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I only marked for the name Dave Coulier


The simple fact that you are an indy troll means you should automatically like Bryce Remsburg. Shame on you.


----------



## McQueen

I will admit Bryce is one of the few things I like about CHIKARA, hes a competetant ref and he gets to hang out with Hero and Claudio and I don't.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Bryce in charge FTW, I hope he goes insane with power. Take the damn titles off Delirious and Hallowicked plz kthx


----------



## KingKicks

Good to see Bryce is still alive. Thought he died after ROH Rising Above :lmao

The guy can take a mean bump.


----------



## -GP-

Heel Bryce authority figure plz


----------



## McQueen

So I was watching one of the Best of wXw tapes I got and there is a match on it between Chris Hero & Ares for the wXw title that is billed as "2007 European MOTY".

First off all, Hero going long in a match (it was about 45 minutes long) isn't a good thing because he spends about 3 times the amount of time working people over than he needs too, and there were a lot of unnessessary forearm/chop exchanges but the thing in the match that made me really mad was...

...after about 40 minutes in the match Hero hits Ares with a Hero's Welcome for a ONE COUNT only to have Ares get right back up and hit a Tigerdriver (Ares' finisher) for another fucking ONE COUNT which niether guy really sold in the first place. What kinda bush league bullshit is that? I expect better from those two.

Match was only about *** 1/4 from me by the way.


----------



## Rush

Just watched the MCMG vs Briscoes match from Return Engagement. It was pretty good but i prefer their first match. Still this was a very good match. ****1/2


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Bedlam in Beantown*
1. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero (Four Corner Survival- Winner Receives World Title Match) - ***
2. Jason Blade vs. Mike Bennett - *3/4
3. Jigsaw vs. Eddie Edwards - *1/4
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus - ***1/4
5. Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau vs. Larry Sweeney, Brent Albright, & Chris Hero (Six Man Elimination Match) - **3/4
6. Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi - ***3/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Four Corner Survival Winner (ROH World Title Match) - ***
8. Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen (Boston Massacre Match) - ***1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

Young Lions Cup 6
Fire Ant vs. Vin Gerard - ****1/2


----------



## KingKicks

Fuck yeah, my wXw 16 carat gold 2008 has arrived.


----------



## McQueen

Welcome to the elite club of winners like myself and -Mystery-, Benjo.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Welcome to the elite club of winners like myself and -Mystery-, Benjo.


 I'm in!


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Welcome to the elite club of winners like myself and -Mystery-, Benjo.


I should ban you for forgetting me :no:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

My Highspots Brody 5 disc set came today, so I've been watcing a couple matches:

Bruiser Brody & King Curtis v Giant Baba & The Destroyer (1/5/79): 
Well, Destroyer's in it so it's automatically *****. Or not. It was pretty good, but Curtis is just kinda plodding in there, working over Destroyer's arm without any real vigour, but the action picks up when Brody gets in there (who just seems to inject a huge rush of energy into absolutely everything he does). Baba (a little surprisingly) takes the fall here after a King Kong Knee Drop. Btw, King Curtis' forehead is fucking disgustingly cut up! He doesn't blade or anything in this match, but the scars are plain as day. **1/2

Bruiser Brody v Abdullah the Butcher (4/10/81):
Bruiser and the Butcher hack each other to pieces in the land of the rising sun. It's just a brawl around ringside really, with Abby juicing after about 8 seconds, and Brody following suit a couple minutes later after getting stabbed in the head with whatever Abby pulls out of his tights (I bet some sick fuck... never mind), before the ref' decides he's had enough and throws the match out. Of course both guys continue to knock each other about some more after the match, and Brody swings his chain around which is awesome really, before they end up finally being seperated. Nothing spectacular, but it's deifinitely fun to watch Brody just stand in the middle of the ring and swipe his forehead about 7 times so he bleeds like a pig. "Fuck keyfabe, I'm Bruiser fucking Brody!" **1/2

Bruiser Brody v Giant Baba (4/27/81):
Bruiser pins Baba *agian*! Fun match, consisting mostly of Brody punching Baba in the head really hard while Baba tries to get away with chopping Brody back, only to fail epically since his hand's injured (I'm not sure how, but he comes in with it all taped up and sells it as such) and chopping King Kong Brody in the head is just stupid to begin with anyway. No surprise, but Brody bleeds in this match. **3/4

Bruiser Brody v Dory Funk Jr. (10/9/81):
SPOILER: This match has blood in it! Plenty of it too, and the crowd really get behind Dory as Brody beats the shit out of him. Nice story with the "uphill struggle" dynamic seeing as how Brody in the match effectively makes it a crazy brawl right off the bat, and when Dory finally manages to get back in it the crowd go pretty apeshit. Finish is kinda bullshit in that the ref' takes a (shitty) bump after standing in the way of Dory's suplex, which allows Brody to grab his chain and start killing bitches. Both guys brawl for the next couple minutes, destroying anybody that tries to stop them, before a guy that I've never actually seen before comes down to help Brody hit the top rope knee drop on Dory. That crazy Terry Funk dude then gets involved to help his brother and both he and Brody try their best to cave each others' face in. Brody v Terry is set for November and I'm looking forward to that bad boy just a little. ***1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

Andy, lemme know if that Brody DVD is worth getting...I really want it, but I'm saving money right now.

Also, I'm finally gonna start my wxw 16 carat tournament this week, only watched the first few matches of the first night when I got it...been busy since.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Well having seen many of his most highly praised matches from All Japan (all of which included on the set) I'd say so yeah. I'm a freakin' huge Brody mark though, so... 

I'll end up posting my thoughts on pretty much all of the matches in here anyway so you'll be able to see for yourself .


----------



## Sephiroth

How big is the comp? How many discs and how many matches per?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

5 disc set, 34 matches total. Shiny case and everything.


----------



## Spartanlax

Can't wait for more of your thoughts then, the DVD intrigues me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Has there ever been Hansen/Brody vs. Gordy/Williams?


----------



## Spartanlax

I FUCKING HOPE SO! But wasn't Gordy/Williams not really paired up regularly 'till like '89?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Sephiroth said:


> Has there ever been Hansen/Brody vs. Gordy/Williams?


I don't think there was. There was a Hansen/Brody v Race/Slater match from '82 though which should be stiff-tastic.


----------



## PRODIGY

Shimmer Vol 18 just arrived in my mailbox. I'm a happy mark!


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Bryce in charge FTW, I hope he goes insane with power. Take the damn titles off Delirious and Hallowicked plz kthx




Taking off them right now would be terrible.


----------



## huthutraul

I would like to catch up on some roh with the 30% off sale. Which 3 dvds (maybe 4) would you recommend from these..

. Take No Prisoners
. Bedlam In Beantown
. Injustice
. Tag Wars 2008
. Return Engagement
. Southern Navigation
. A New Level

I really appreciate it


----------



## KingKicks

huthutraul said:


> I would like to catch up on some roh with the 30% off sale. Which 3 dvds (maybe 4) would you recommend from these..
> 
> . Take No Prisoners
> . Bedlam In Beantown
> . Injustice
> . Tag Wars 2008
> . Return Engagement
> . Southern Navigation
> . A New Level
> 
> I really appreciate it


Take No Prisoners
Tag Wars
Return Engagement
A New Level

If 3 then take out Tag Wars.


----------



## vivalabrave

Finally got around to ordering SOHIII in the 30% off sale. But considering how I'm falling behind I'll probably have it watched by the time it's in the $10 sale.


----------



## Corey

For anyone who's ordered a grab bag of DVDs from ROH, what did you get? I'm just curious.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For anyone who's ordered a grab bag of DVDs from ROH, what did you get? I'm just curious.


I got Best Ofs, Straight Shootings, FIP shows, and various Indy shows. I've heard that people have gotten ROH shows in the past.


----------



## Corey

-Mystery- said:


> I got Best Ofs, Straight Shootings, FIP shows, and various Indy shows. I've heard that people have gotten ROH shows in the past.


Hmm. Alright. I was debating on getting one or not. Still don't know if I want to.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Cafe Culture*

*Rey de Voladores Eliminator*
Stupidified vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Incognito vs. Turbo **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jorge Rivera **1/2

Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm ***3/4

*Taylor: "I'm Killing Every Kid Under 10 in This Building!"*

UltraMantis Black, Tim Donst, Hydra & Crossbones vs. El Pantera, Worker, Solider & Fire Ant ***

*Rey de Voladores Eliminator*
Lince Dorado vs. Helios vs. PSYCHO vs. TJ Cannon *3/4

Icarus vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2

Hallowicked vs. Amasis ***

Bobby Dempsey vs. Ophidian **1/2-**3/4

Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno & Create-A-Wrestler **​
Just finished watching the Eddie Kingston Shoot Interview from SMV & it was very entertaining. Probably post the star ratings for the matches tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Obfuscation

Its funny, some shows(like above & Dueces Wild) haven't looked like the best shows, yet this whole year has been awesome for Chikara. Odd.


----------



## Sephiroth

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> 
> UWA 6 Man Tag Title 4 Way Match
> Milano Collection AT, YOSSINO, Condotti Shuji vs. Magnum TOKYO, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi vs. CIMA, SUWA, Don Fujii vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Araken
> 
> It's from 2003


Bump, anyone?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Is that the one from August? If so, yeah, it's good.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

My grab bag I got Best of Roderick Strong, Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels, Secrets of the Ring volume 2 with Raven, and FIP Unstoppable.



RockstarScamp said:


> Shimmer Vol 18 just arrived in my mailbox. I'm a happy mark!


My 17 and 18 just came also. Get to watch Melissa kill Danger and Del Rey.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lance Storm is singing the praises of Kota/Davey...



> I just watched one of the greatest matches I've seen in recent memory. I can not put into words the amount of enjoyment I had watching this match, or how freak'n awesome it was!!
> 
> The match was between Davey Richards and Kota Ibushi and is on the ROH DVD Bedlam in Bean Town. The show is from Boston, MA and took place on April 11/2008.
> 
> You absolutely have to get a copy of this DVD, it is worth the cost and effort for this match alone. There are several other great matches on the DVD, but believe me when I tell you this match alone is worth the price of admission. Do your self a favour, Go buy this DVD!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched some more Brody last night:

Bruiser Brody v Terry Funk (11/30/81):
More blood, more awesomeness from the Brody/Funks feud! It's pretty much Brody's crazy, insane brawling against Terry's technical work (since Terry wasn't *as* crazy a brawler yet) and it's just a really awesome styles clash, which degenerates into a huge brawl... with a ton of blood. As awesome as Brody is, Terry is just superb in this, doing the little things perfectly, like selling Brody's knee drop to the leg by standing up before just collapsing in a heap in agony. Another thing I really liked was the way he'd blade before Brody would nail him with "a foreign object under his taped fist, but he'd cover the cut with his arm so it looked like he didn't start bleeding until *after* the blow. Brody is the complete opposite, just walking around and taking multiple swipes at himself which basically everybody can see; he always gets a huge gusher though. Finish is weak, but it's the 80s and I've came to accept it now, and the post match brawling with Dory coming out to help Terry and Jimmy Snuka backing Brody is all kinds of fun which makes up for it. ***3/4-****

Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka v Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (10/6/81):
Not sure why this isn't put on before the previous 2 matches (since it actually happened first), but whatever. Great 2/3 falls match! Jumbo and Brody are awesome, Baba was breaking down pretty quickly at this point, but he could still go, and Snuak even does his best impressioin at not sucking (in fairness, I always thought Snuka was a million times better in All Japan alongside Brody than in the WWF). One thing you could tell was who was the "WWF guy" as Snuka was just disgustingly juiced (as in steroids) here. His double leap-frog/chop combination was always a cool spot to bust out and it got a really nice reaction from the AJ crowd. Finish, again, isn't clean, but Brody was DQd about as much times as he actually won clean anyway so it's not really a surprise. Jumbo busts out a missile dropkick as well. ***3/4

Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka v Terry & Dory Funk (12/13/81, Real World Tag League Final):
Pretty much the best thing Jimmy Snuka has ever been involved in, and one of my absolute favourite tag matches of all time! This was something like my 5th time seeing this and it's still as awesome as always. It's also hugely important in that it was the All Japan debut of a certain surly big Texan, there to corner Brody and Snuka, that would be one of the company's headliners for over a decade later, and who was also with New Japan only 2 days earlier for _their_ tag league final. The match itself is phenomenal with all of the hate and so forth (Terry throwing a lifeless Snuka into the corner just so he can tag in Brody and both guys can beat the living fuck out of the other is > anything in your fucking life) and Terry hitting a PLACHA on Snuka is just awesome. Snuka looked suitably dead. The Funks then work over Jimmy's leg for the Spinning Toe Hold (while Brody and Terry slaughter each other in the crowd for a couple minutes) before one of my favourite moments in puro takes place - Brody tosses Terry to the floor and that big Texan I was talking about fucking nukes him with a lariat! From there it's Dory all alone and eventually Brody picks up the win for his team with a King Kong Knee Drop, giving him and Snuka the RWTL. Post-match Jumbo and Baba get in there and a huge brawl ensues where the newest All Japan Texan juices for the BABA CHOP, followed by plenty of cursing, "fuck this" and "fuck that" and "son of a bitch" this and that and it's awesome and you should watch this sumbitch and you need this fucking DVD! ****1/2


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Passion & Persistence*

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
Delirious & Hallowicked (c) vs. Gran Akuma & Icarus ***1/2 (Worst Fighting Spirit I Ever Seen)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brodie Lee ***1/4

El Pantera vs. Sabian *1/4 (The Match Went To Hell When Pantera Accidentally Lost His Mask)

Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm, Cheech & Cloudy vs. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke & Rob Ellis ***

Helios vs. Amasis **1/4

Tim Donst vs. Ophidian **3/4

Player Uno vs. Jimmy Olsen **1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Hydra **1/4

*Grudge Match*
Vin Gerard & Bull Pain vs. Solider & Fire Ant **1/2

*Why Don't CHIKARA Have Trios Titles?*​


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka v Terry & Dory Funk (12/13/81, Real World Tag League Final):
> ****1/2


By some brilliant coincidence that great man put this on his site just yesterday...it's already on my disk and now i want to get to it even more.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Awesome; now nobody's got any excuse not to watch it .


----------



## John-Blud

I'm not sure if it's been discussed in this thread, since I don't feel like going back and looking, but I'd like to encourage everyone to pick up atleast one of Smart Mark Video's "Best on the Indies" gimmicks. 3 Disc Set, including a shoot interview and the wrestlers best matches, for $20.

My favorites are the Chuck Taylor one, the Danny Havoc one, and the Eddie Kingston one. Fun shoots, enjoyable matches, totally worth the money.


----------



## seabs

*FYF: Philly*
_Nigel McGuinness vs TJ Perkins - **
Claudio Castignoli vs Austin Aries - ** 3/4
Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze - Street Fight - ***
The Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico - ****-1/4
Samoa Joe vs Jimmy Rave - **3/4
FIP Title - Roderick Strong (c) vs Delirious - **1/2
ROH Tag Titles - Sydal/Daniels (c) vs SHINGO/Jack Evans - *** 3/4
ROH World Title - Homicide (c) vs Takeshi Morishima - *** 1/2-3/4_


----------



## KaijuFan

John-Blud said:


> I'm not sure if it's been discussed in this thread, since I don't feel like going back and looking, but I'd like to encourage everyone to pick up atleast one of Smart Mark Video's "Best on the Indies" gimmicks. 3 Disc Set, including a shoot interview and the wrestlers best matches, for $20.
> 
> My favorites are the Chuck Taylor one, the Danny Havoc one, and the Eddie Kingston one. Fun shoots, enjoyable matches, totally worth the money.


I was thinking of picking up the Eddie K one actually. Glad to hear it's worth the bills.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Kingston best of looks like the strongest one one paper, I was going to pick it up regardless if its great since I am such a mark for the guy. The interview would be worth the price.


----------



## Spartanlax

So Andy, think the Brody DVD is must-buy at this point? (At least for Brody marks like you and I)


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA AnniversarioCT*

*Grudge Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brodie Lee ***1/2-***3/4

Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Lince Dorado & El Pantera **1/2

Gran Akuma, Chuck Taylor & Icarus vs. Worker, Solider (He's A Fucking Hero What He Just Did) & Fire Ant ***1/2 (The Greatest Moment of The Year Happened in This Match)

Tim Donst & Hydra vs. El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. ***1/2

Jorge Rivera vs. Turbo *1/2 (Turbo Destroyed This Match)

Cheech & Cloudy vs. Player Uno & Stupefied ***3/4

Vin Gerard vs. Jimmy Olsen ***

Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> Has there ever been Hansen/Brody vs. Gordy/Williams?


I'm about 99% sure it never happened. Williams showed up in New Japan which was prior to his All Japan debut about the time Brody got killed.

The only way it happened was in a territory somewhere in the U.S.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Spartanlax said:


> So Andy, think the Brody DVD is must-buy at this point? (At least for Brody marks like you and I)


Yeah, I'd say so even though I'm only just going onto disc 2 at the moment. Having seen a decent amount of the other stuff on the set it just gets better. Brody/Hansen v The Funks from the RWTL '84 final is about 3 million kinds of awesome. 



McQueen said:


> I'm about 99% sure it never happened. Williams showed up in New Japan which was prior to his All Japan debut about the time Brody got killed.
> 
> The only way it happened was in a territory somewhere in the U.S.


I actually checked to see if I could find ANY mention of this match happening anywhere and sadly it looks like it never did. There's a tasty looking Brody/Hansen/Gordy v Terry/Dory/Baba 6-man from 8/30/83 on the Brody comp though (more reason to get it, Lax).


----------



## Spartanlax

Oh yes, I've seen the Hansen/Brody vs Funks tag...one of my favorite tag matches of all time. Insanely hot crowd, Brody/Hansen are monsters, the Funks are bumping everywhere and swinging wildly....God, I love that match!!


----------



## Caponex75

Go buy the PWG Sells Out DVD. Possibly the best DVD EVER!


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup VI Night One*

*Semi-Finals*
Drake Younger vs. Vin Gerard vs. Amasis vs. Stupefied vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Pinkie Sanchez ***

Gran Akuma, Chuck Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs. UltraMantis Black, Tim Donst & Hydra ***3/4-****

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke ***1/4 (Sweeney FINALLY Won Back The ICW/ICWA Tex-Arkana Television Championship)

*Qualifying Matches*

Stupefied vs. Jimmy Olsen ***1/4

*Stupefied: "STOP KICKING OUT OF EVERYTHING!"*

Drake Younger vs. James Ross **1/4 (UltraMantis Black & Sweeney Loved This Match Too Much, Especially "Good Ol' JR" LOL)

Alex Payne vs. Pinkie Sanchez **1/2-**3/4

Vin Gerard vs. Sami Callihan (Impressive) ***1/4

Pelle Primeau vs. Ethan Page (Impressive) *3/4

Amasis vs. Ultimo Breakfast (HE FUCKING RULES!) **3/4

*UB: "He's Toast"

Very Entertaining Show*​


----------



## Maxx Hero

I must agree with that. PWG Sells Out is amazing. I am working my way through it and there is so much greatness and other goodness like ****+ matches!

My one problem is on the commentary. I like funny commentary, hence why CM Puink is the best color man ever. My problem is that the color was recorded poorly in a little room that echos and sounds terrible. Te other problem with that is that when the commentary is turned on not only is the match volume turned down and no longer synced properly. Most pry wouldn't notice the syncing, but I am a video editing nerd (Final Cut Pro FTW) and thus I do. Luckily they did address this by having the ability to turn off commentary, so it's all good.

Probably they best wrestling purchase I have ever made, save buying ROH tickets back when I had never heard of anyone on the roster, and thus discovering indy wrestling. Ya, this DVD is that good.


----------



## Blasko

I pretty much raided my local FYE and brought 3/4s of ROH's retail DVDs and Era of Honor Begins. 

All for 35 bucks.


----------



## Caponex75

I haven't listened to commentary yet so I wuldn't be able to comment on it? Is it funny on the first CD?



-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I pretty much raided my local FYE and brought 3/4s of ROH's retail DVDs and Era of Honor Begins.
> 
> All for 35 bucks.


Fuck ROH. Those 35 bucks could of been wasted on 9 hours of wrestling that you won't get in a ROH purchase! BUY IT NOW! :cuss:


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Grit & Glory*

*Rey de Voladores Finals*
Helios vs. Incognito N/A (Not Interested Seeing Incognito)

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas*
Delirious & Hallowicked (c) vs. Amasis & Ophidian ***1/2-***3/4

Brodie Lee vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2

Worker, Solider & Fire Ant vs. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke **1/2-**3/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm ***1/4 (Fantastic Promo From Kingston)

Claudio Castagnoli, Sonjay Dutt & El Pantera vs. Mike Quackenbush, Jorge Rivera & Turbo ***1/2-***3/4

Lince Dorado vs. Vin Gerard ***

Tim Donst & Hydra vs. Player Uno & Stupefied **1/2-**3/4

Gran Akuma vs. PSYCHO *1/4

Chuck Taylor & Daizee Haze vs. Bobby Dempsey & Sara Del Rey **1/4 (CAT FIGHT~!)​


----------



## peep4life

Watts don't waste your summer on Chikara, there has to be some other matches in the world you haven't watched.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Heatstroke 2007 Night 2*
1. Jason Blade vs. Seth Delay - **1/4
2. Rain vs. Lexie Fyfe vs. Lorelei Lee (Triple Threat Match) - **
3. Irish Airborne vs. The Heartbreak Express - **
4. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards (No DQ Match) - ***1/2
5. Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***3/4
6. Danny Daniels vs. Austin Amadeus - *3/4
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black & Trik Davis (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/2
9. Black Market & Steve Madison vs. Kenny King, Jason Blade & Chasyn Rance (Anything Goes Street Fight) - ***


----------



## Maxx Hero

The commentary is both serious and funny wrapped in on little odd package. Examples;

"Kevin Steen is back...like a god...with a crutch...and a baby." This randomness was in the middle of a hardcore match and I am like WTF?

"I think Samoa Joe is like a shark. You know why? Because likes to eat babies. And crabs." I loled at that one. It was in the middle of a great technical contest and then Disco Machine just went and said it. I have been watching matches the first time w/o commentary and the second time with that way it doesn't distract from the match when I am trying to concentrate and enjoy the wrestling aspect of it. Which leads into...


*Maxx Hero's PWG: Sells Out DVD Review-Disc One*​
*Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson*-This match had a lot to live up to considering those involved and it did not disappoint. These guys hit hard and did a lot of stuff that they didn‘t do in the ROH encounters. Tons of new counters and modified versions of moves, innovation and other good stuff. The crowd was right with them and they told a good story. This one match was worth the $15, especially if you are a fan of Danielson or Joe. I solid 30 minute match, even though I disliked the ending…but hey, storylines are storylines. I say ****½.

*Super Dragon vs. CM Punk*-I couldn’t get into this match. Punk was up to his usual shenanigans and Dragon was a dick face…as in dickish baby face…They did some cool stuff like Dragon reversing the Devil Loc DDT in a way that was totally original or Punk running away from the stomps right into a corner curb stomp. Ok match. Better than the WWE and half of what ROH is doing these days. I give it a flat ***.

*Frankie Kazarian vs. Adam Pearce*-I like neither man in this match, nor do I like cage matches, so this really wasn’t the thing for me. **¼

*Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels*-When I was looking at the match lists before buying I asked myself if these two had ever faced off in ROH. To my knowledge they haven’t, which is a shame as they have great chemistry. First off, make sure you can here what these two and the fans are yelling at each other, quality stuff. They had a great story of one one-up man ship and Daniels trying to stop the break dancing fever. Lots of cool flying craziness and some other hard shots. Really cool spot was Christopher Daniels doing this thing with back breakers where he would keep switching the sides he was doing it on repeatedly in succession. Hard to explain but it was cool. Also, Chris rolls out of the way of the 630 in this one and Jack really took it hard on the mat. It was pretty sick. ****¼

*Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon*-This was at a collectables show in the afternoon, so I wasn’t expecting much. Was I wrong. First off this crowd was hot! There wasn’t many of them but they were on fire. Next, this match was really stiff. They weren’t pulling the punches or kicks of head drops…It went by pretty fast, so either it was a short match or I was entertained. Joe taking the Psycho Driver was sick, and that didn’t even finish the match. It was good. ****

*Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles*-I watched this only an hour ago but all I can remember was that AJ got a Styles Clash in. Pretty reminiscent of their match at ROH War Of The Wire, maybe a little worse. ***½

*James Gibson* vs. AJ Styles-I personally can’t stand James Gibson. Never got into the guy, but he does some good work here. This was a great technical match, catch as can. When is the last time you actually thought someone was gonna tap to a Texas Cloverleaf? When’s the last time you saw a Texas Cloverleaf? Very good match that puts Gibson’s ROH work to shame. ****


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> Watts don't waste your summer on Chikara, there has to be some other matches in the world you haven't watched.


lmao @ this guy.



> Helios vs. Incognito N/A (Not Interested Seeing Incognito)


Smart man. I'm disgusted with that finish.


----------



## Spartanlax

So what's your beef with ROH, Maxx Hero? At least every recent post has to attack ROH in some way, or at least make it seem worse than whatever you're talking about (i.e. PWG). Just wondering.

EDIT- Capone too. And NVM, it's not every post, I've just read both of your guys recent posts (Maxx and Capone) so it seems like quite a bit.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> So what's your beef with ROH, Maxx Hero? At least every recent post has to attack ROH in some way, or at least make it seem worse than whatever you're talking about (i.e. PWG). Just wondering.
> 
> EDIT- Capone too. And NVM, it's not every post, I've just read both of your guys recent posts (Maxx and Capone) so it seems like quite a bit.


They obviously wanna be cool like Cena haters, duh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> So what's your beef with ROH, Maxx Hero? At least every recent post has to attack ROH in some way, or at least make it seem worse than whatever you're talking about (i.e. PWG). Just wondering.
> 
> EDIT- Capone too. And NVM, it's not every post, I've just read both of your guys recent posts (Maxx and Capone) so it seems like quite a bit.


They must have gotten it from McQueen tbh


----------



## -GP-

GenerationNeXt said:


> They must have gotten it from McQueen tbh


i think you're confusing ROH with Chikara 

anyway, yeah, that PWG set looks mighty nice...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

GP_Punk said:


> i think you're confusing ROH with Chikara
> 
> anyway, yeah, that PWG set looks mighty nice...


Oh yeah I must have, sorry I'm out of it today.


----------



## Sephiroth

It's true. ROH sucks. It's only for winos and pedophiles.

Anyways, I'll definitely be buying the PWG Sells Out dvd this weekend when i go to Rochester.


----------



## peep4life

Sephiroth said:


> *It's true. ROH sucks. It's only for winos and pedophiles*.
> 
> Anyways, I'll definitely be buying the PWG Sells Out dvd this weekend when i go to Rochester.


That explains why I love it so much.

Though I already have a lot of the PWG matches, might just pick it up for the Joe/Dragon match.


----------



## watts63

Maxx Hero said:


> *Maxx Hero's PWG: Sells Out DVD Review-Disc One*​
> *Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels*-When I was looking at the match lists before buying I asked myself if these two had ever faced off in ROH. To my knowledge they haven’t, which is a shame as they have great chemistry. First off, make sure you can here what these two and the fans are yelling at each other, quality stuff. They had a great story of one one-up man ship and Daniels trying to stop the break dancing fever. Lots of cool flying craziness and some other hard shots. Really cool spot was Christopher Daniels doing this thing with back breakers where he would keep switching the sides he was doing it on repeatedly in succession. Hard to explain but it was cool. Also, Chris rolls out of the way of the 630 in this one and Jack really took it hard on the mat. It was pretty sick. ****¼


Are you sure about that rating? Christopher Daniels having great singles match in PWG? I really need to head out to Best Buy & soon.


----------



## Caponex75

I don't agree on the Daniels' match but I do agree on everything else(Except maybe Joe/Danielson which I gave ****). I have to say that is the weaker of the three DVDs because the other two are just filled with AWESOMENESS!


----------



## McQueen

Maxx Hero said:


> *James Gibson* vs. AJ Styles-I personally can’t stand James Gibson. Never got into the guy, but he does some good work here. This was a great technical match, catch as can. *When is the last time you actually thought someone was gonna tap to a Texas Cloverleaf? When’s the last time you saw a Texas Cloverleaf?* Very good match that puts Gibson’s ROH work to shame. ****


TANA-FUCKING-HASHI USES THE CLOVERLEAF! He beat Hirooki Goto with it in a match many feel was one of the best matches last year. Plus Dean Malenko and Dory Funk Jr. used that move too therefore the Texas Cloverleaf rules the fucking school.

Speaking of Dory Funk, I also have gone ahead and purchased that wonderful Brody set of Highspots even though I have everymatch on the 1st disk (aside from one match) on a disk I already have, but its not the firsttime I have the same match on multiple disks. Might honestly be the last thing I buy for many months seeing as i'm rapidly approaching my breaking point concering the place where I earn my wages.

Unemployment for a month or two sounds like fucking heaven right now and I could use the time to catch up on my DVD's.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> Are you sure about that rating? Christopher Daniels having great singles match in PWG? I really need to head out to Best Buy & soon.


It wasn't that good. ***1/2 is what the match was. It was fun and solid enough. Totally one of his better matches there, along with his tag match w/AJ vs Dragon/Davey and his match vs Danielson @ BOLA.

I don't mind ROH like so seem to do. Yeah, I'm more for PWG & Chikara but ROH is just as good imo. A New Level is fantastic, I'm only 4 matches in and love it so that says something. Buy it. It could prove any dislike you have for ROH at the time wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth

I fucking hated Nigel vs. Claudio...there, I said it.


----------



## McQueen

Sephiroth said:


> I fucking hated Nigel vs. Claudio...there, I said it.


*~HEY!*

I have not watched that match yet, tbh.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I love the Texas Cloverleaf tbh, I hate that I rarely see it now


----------



## Caponex75

McQueen said:


> *~HEY!*
> 
> I have not watched that match yet, tbh.


I got a link to the whole show(Match by match) if you want it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

1. I don't have a 'beef' with ROH persay...I am just getting tired of it. Back in the day when I first started watching it (Late 06) it all flowed better, storylines were richer, and there was a stronger focus on wrestling. ROH is trying to hard to be the next TNA/become a mainstream thing. And to be mainstream the product has changed. Storylines were once 'You hit me so hard I went deaf, now I am gonna kill you', to todays 'I'm a lizard man who can't talk but I'm still gonna ask the Shimmer girl out on a date.' Don't get me wrong, I think Gabe is the smartest booker in wrestling and still writes gernius storyline, ala Aries and Jacobs. I feel ROH is watered down in product and selling out to appeal to the mainstream. And I hate the newswires. I could kill myself after reading them.

2. On Jack Evans and Daniels, I have seen a lot of people online give it ***3/4, but I think it was better than that. I think many people look over the fact that there was a good story in the match just because Jack Evans was in the match. I need to watch it a second time, but there really isn't any way that I think it would go below ****.


----------



## FITZ

If you're talking about the Evans/Daniles match on PWG Sells Out I think I would give it ****. It turned out to be better a lot better than expected and has made me rethink how I feel about Evans (I always thought of him has the big spot guy). It did tell a story and was a good wrestling match, once again I wasn't expecting this out of Evans.

Now for a match review,

*ROH Crowning a Champion, Low-Ki vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Spanky vs. Doug Williams in a 1 hour Iron Man Match to crown the first ROH Champion*.

The story behind this match was that Low-Ki hated Christopher Daniels for not respecting the "Code of Honor." At the previous show Low-Ki choked him out and it took a bunch of guys to pull him off. Not much to it but Daniels it was all that was needed in the match.

What you got here was 1 hour of great technical wrestling. They kept things pretty slow at first, which I didn't mind at all. Daniels got a pin on Low-Ki to take the lead which he would hold for a while. Low-ki was at -1, Daniels at 2, and Williams and SPanky at 0. Low-KI took a rest on the outside of the ring for a few minutes after he was pinned. Once he returned to the ring Low-Ki would score a win over Spanky and Williams which put him in the lead with about 25 minutes left. This pretty much put Williams and Spanky out of the match as they were both at -1. Low-Ki was able to survive about 1 minute in a Dragon Sleeper as time expired. Low-Ki wins witht he final score being Low-Ki 3, Daniels 2, Williams -1, and Spanky -1

Now the wrestling was simplyincredible but I think the pinfalls could have been used to keep all 4 guys in the match. Daniels didn't get pinned once in the match, while Spanky and Williams didn't score any points. I was OK with the way things were going when the score was Low-Ki 1, Daniels 2, Spanky -1, and Williams 0
I would have let Spanky get a pin on Daniels. This would have set up a three way tie and Doug Williams would still have been in the match as he would take the lead with a fall. I think it would have created a much more exciting ending with all 4 guys still having a chance to win.

Still I was glued to my TV for most of the match and there was never a boring moment. All 4 guys put on a great show in the almost 100 degree gym. The falls could have been done better but it didn't hurt the overall match too much.

****1/2


----------



## Platt

Info for any Shimmer fans


> For those keeping score, ROH is on their last case of Vol. 9. Once those are gone, the first edition of Vol. 9 is history as well. That will be the next title to sell out.


----------



## Sephiroth

How are these?

12/5/84 Antonio Inoki and Tatsumi Fujinami vs Adonis & Murdoch

9/19/85 Antonio Inoki vs Tatsumi Fujinami

8/2/70 Dory Funk Jr vs Antonio Inoki

12/2/74 Jack Brisco vs Giant Baba

7/24/76 Billy Robinson vs Giant Baba

12/15/75 Jumbo Tsuruta vs Giant Baba

11/4/85 AJPW Jumbo Tsuruta vs Riki Choshu

1/24/85 Riki Choshu, Masa Saito & Killer Kahn vs Jumbo, Tenryu & Ishikawa

9/3/05 Choshu vs Shibata

I've got links for them if anyone wants them.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> How are these?
> 
> 12/5/84 Antonio Inoki and Tatsumi Fujinami vs Adonis & Murdoch
> 
> 9/19/85 Antonio Inoki vs Tatsumi Fujinami
> 
> 8/2/70 Dory Funk Jr vs Antonio Inoki
> 
> 12/2/74 Jack Brisco vs Giant Baba
> 
> 7/24/76 Billy Robinson vs Giant Baba
> 
> 12/15/75 Jumbo Tsuruta vs Giant Baba
> 
> 11/4/85 AJPW Jumbo Tsuruta vs Riki Choshu
> 
> 1/24/85 Riki Choshu, Masa Saito & Killer Kahn vs Jumbo, Tenryu & Ishikawa
> 
> 9/3/05 Choshu vs Shibata
> 
> I've got links for them if anyone wants them.


I'll absolutely take all of the 1980s stuff!


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA AniversarioMA*

Brodie Lee, Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Claudio Castagnoli (in Delirious' Attire), Delirious & Hallowicked ***-***1/4

El Pantera vs. Jorge Rivera **1/2

Mike Quackenbush, Cheech, Stupefied & Worker Ant vs. Shane Storm, Cloudy, Player Uno & Soldier Ant ***1/2-***3/4

Tim Donst & Hydra vs. Grudyin & Tucor *1/2 (LOL)

Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado & Turbo **1/4

Jimmy Olsen vs. Icarus **1/4

Vin Gerard vs. Create-A-Wrestler **1/4

*The Return of 2.0~!*
Jagged & Shane Matthews vs. Amasis & Ophidian **1/2-**3/4​


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> I'll absolutely take all of the 1980s stuff!


11/4/85 AJPW Jumbo Tsuruta vs Riki Choshu
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MINXNZZW

1/24/85 Riki Choshu, Masa Saito & Killer Kahn vs Jumbo, Tenryu & Ishikawa
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MKTYD86P

12/5/84 Antonio Inoki and Tatsumi Fujinami vs Adonis & Murdoch
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2TCDO23T

9/19/85 Antonio Inoki vs Tatsumi Fujinami
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6VDRFRM3

Credit: Old School from GamingRing


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup VI Night Two*

*Semi-Finals*
Lince Dorado vs. Tim Donst vs. Fire Ant vs. Shayne Hawke vs. Ophidian vs. Marshe Rockett ***1/2

UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs. Willie Richardson & Acid Jaz **1/4

Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm vs. Stupefied & Player Uno **3/4 (The Quackenbush/Storm Feud Begins)

Johnny Gargano vs. Marshe Rockett **1/2

Shayne Hawke vs. Bobby Dempsey *1/4

Tim Donst vs. Christian Faith (Impressive) **1/2

Fire Ant (Worker Ant Was Attacked By Vin Gerard Before The Show) vs. Chip Day (Sponsored By Mountain Dew) **1/2-**3/4

The Turtle (DOES HE EVER LOOK AT THE FUCKING CAMERA~!?) vs. Ophidian 1/2*

Lince Dorado vs. Kyle Matthews *3/4

*Too Bad Jason Blade is That What Bryce Said, "A Weenie"*

--------------------------

*Last of A Dying Breed: Best of Eddie Kingston*

*CHIKARA 11/18/07; Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked ***1/2

*IWA-MS 9/29/07; Last Man Standing Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero ****1/4-****1/2

*IWA-MS 9/28/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Human Tornado ***-***1/4

*IWA-EC 8/8/07; Barbed Wire Boards Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Mad Man Pondo **1/2

*CHIKARA 8/5/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet ***-***1/4

*CHIKARA 7/21/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst ***3/4

*IWA-MS 5/12/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Hernandez ***1/4-***1/2

*CWE 4/15/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw **1/2

*FSM 3/17/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Samoa Joe ***-***1/4

*IWA-MS 11/24/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger **1/4

*CHIKARA 11/18/06; Strap Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/2

*IWA-MS 10/21/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Brandon Thomaselli ***1/4

*CZW 10/14/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher ***1/2-***3/4

*CHIKARA 8/20/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Larry Sweeney ***1/2

*CHIKARA 5/26/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Arik Cannon ***1/4-***1/2

*CHIKARA 9/16/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Gran Akuma ***1/4

*CZW 9/10/05*
Eddie Kingston vs. Super Dragon ***-***1/4

*CZW 7/30/05; Fans Bring The Weapons*
Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Robbie Minero vs. John Zandig & Joker ***3/4

*IWA-MS 6/3/05; Texas Death Match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Ian Rotten **1/2

*IWA-MS 10/22/04*
Eddie Kingston & Blackjack Marciano vs. Homicide & B-Boy ***-***1/4

*IWA-MS 10/22/04*
Eddie Kingston vs. Super Dragon **3/4

*IWC 7/17/04*
Eddie Kingston & Blackjack Marciano vs. Tracy Smothers & Chris Hamrick ***

*CHIKARA 7/10/04*
Eddie Kingston vs. Jolly Rogers **1/2

*CHIKARA 5/22/04; Ultimate Jeopardy Match*
Eddie Kingston, Jigsaw & Blackjack Marciano vs. Mike Quackenbush, Gran Akuma & Icarus ***1/2-***3/4​


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey Indy Trolls!...

GO SEE THE DARK KNIGHT NOW!

That is all...you may continue watching your puro porn.


----------



## Blasko

I have to wait a week around were I live just to even THINK about seeing The Dark Night. 

:side:


----------



## Derek

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I have to wait a week around were I live just to even THINK about seeing The Dark Night.
> 
> :side:


The CHIKARAverse is a week behind?


----------



## Spartanlax

Dark Knight- ******************************************************************* x Elevnty Billion


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup VI Night Three*

*Finals; CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Vin Gerard vs. Fire Ant ****1/2

Stupefied & Player Uno vs. Delirious & Hallowicked ***1/2

*Delirious: "Princess Peaches is a Tramp!"*

Brodie Lee vs. Drake Younger ***1/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Soldier Ant **3/4

Amasis & Ophidian vs. Bobby Dempsey & Sara Del Rey **3/4 (Amasis/Del Rey > Jacobs/Lacey)

Tim Donst vs. Ethan Page **1/2 LMAO At Page's Rewind Spot)

Gran Akuma, Chuck Taylor & Icarus vs. Sami Callihan (BRING THAT CRAZY BASTARD BACK), Ultimo Breakfast & The Turtle ***1/4-***1/2 (LMAO)

*Icarus: "You Keep Your Mouth Shut!"
Callihan: "I WILL STAB YOU~!"*

Lince Dorado vs. Jimmy Olsen ***1/4

Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke vs. Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett ***1/4

*Good Promo From A Calm But Yet Pissed Off Mike Quackenbush Explaining Everything*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ That whole interatction between Delirous and Player Uno is hilarious

Also I agree with both Sephy and Lax


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish Dark Knight wasn't sold out to the end of time in my area....


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 120 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in July and August for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels ROH World Title Match, AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi must see classic match; Homicide vs. Jack Evans; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal ROH Pure Title Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Supercard of Honor 3/31/06 Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito vs. CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino must see classic match; Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Driven 6/23/07 (Ring of Honor's 2nd PPV; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson #1 Contender's Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Team Title Match; Special Bonus Match with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA)
-Live In Tokyo 7/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious Fight Without Honor)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/08 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/08 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)

-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08
-Detroit, MI 7/26/08
-Manassas, VA 8/1/08
-Cleveland, OH 8/15/08
-Chicago Ridge, IL 8/16/08

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. These prices ARE NOT VALID on tickets purchased at the door on the night of the show. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, July 24th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 7/24 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

TNA Best of the Bloodiest Brawls: Scars and Stitches DVD

TNA Wrestling Home Video presents "The Best Of The Bloodiest Brawls: Scars and Stitches" featuring the most out-of-control barbaric and brutal matches in Total Nonstop Action. The DVD features bouts such as the Six Sides Of Steel, The Doomsday Chamber Of Blood, and the hellish Barbed Wire Massacre. TNA Superstars featured on this DVD include Samoa Joe Kurt Angle Sting Abyss Christian Cage AJ Styles Jeff Jarrett Rhino The Latin American Xchange and more!
1. World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino (Turning Point 2005)
2. Lethal Lockdown: Sting, AJ Styles, Ron Killings, & Rhino vs. Jeff Jarrett, Scott Steiner, and America's Most Wanted (lockdown 2005)
3. Six Sides of Steel: AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. LAX (Bound For Glory 2006)
4. Barbed Wire Cage Match: Rhino vs. Christian Cage (Impact, November 2006)
5. Match of the Decade: Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe (Genesis 2006)
6. Last Rites Match: Sting vs. Abyss (Destination X 2007)
7. Texas Death Match: James Storm vs. Chris Harris (Sacrifice 2007)
8. No DQ: Abyss vs. Tomko (Slammiversary 2007)
9. Barbed Wire Massacre Match: Anyss vs. Judas Mesias (Against All Odds 2008)

WWE Night of Champions 2008 (DVD)

1. WWE Tag Team Title Match: John Morrison & The Miz vs. Finlay & Hornswoggle
2. U.S. Title Match: Matt Hardy vs. Chavo Guerrero
3. ECW Title Match: Kane vs. Big Show vs. Mark Henry
4. World Tag Team Title Match: Cody Rhodes & Hardcore Holly vs. Ted DiBiase & ???
5. I-C Title Match: Chris Jericho vs. Kofi Kingston
6. WWE Women's Title Match: Mickie James vs. Katie Lee Burchill
7. World Title Match: Edge vs. Batista
8. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. John Cena

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’It's Personal’’ Port Richey, FL 4/12/08 (DVD-R)

1. Austin Andretti vs. Shane Swift vs. Myles Long vs. Lou The Fixer (VIP Gauntlet Match)
2. Jon Davis vs. Sedrick Strong
3. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Lifeguards
4. Eddie Taurus vs. Damballah (Anything Goes)
5. Kenny King vs. Jaison Moore
6. Team Vision vs. Bumz 'R' Us
7. Bruce Santee & Sideshow vs. Kory Chavis & Francisco Ciatso (Loser Leaves Town - Tables Match)


----------



## watts63

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ That whole interatction between Delirous and Player Uno is hilarious
> 
> Also I agree with both Sephy and Lax


Goddamn I need to see the Dark Knight. Seriously, they need to bring back Sami Callihan & have him face Akuma and/or Chuckie T.

REWIND~!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9aG_g8-bMc


----------



## WillTheBloody

Finally Big 10 is back! RTTTT Nights 1 & 2 for me!

Oh, and the Dark Knight was ok...just.....ok......

...

Naaaahhhhh, it as awesome! Both Ledger & Gary Oldman deserve noms for this.


----------



## -GP-

Dammit, stop pimping the Dark Knight....it's not out here for another week or so...


----------



## WillTheBloody

GP_Punk said:


> Dammit, stop pimping the Dark Knight....it's not out here for another week or so...



That's a shame. It's pretty much the greatest movie ever made of all time in history forever.


----------



## McQueen

I MUST WATCH THIS MATCH!



> Bruiser Minody & Takan Hansen vs Jumbo Kiku & Terry Sanshiro, NOSAWA Bom-Ba-Ye 11/8/07. It's all about Jumbo Kiku.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek

McQueen said:


> I MUST WATCH THIS MATCH!
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I found a clip on youtube of the part of the match where Minoru shows up as Brody, and its awesome.


----------



## McQueen

OMG I just realized "Brody" and "Hansen" are Takayama and MiSu this makes it x1000 times better.


----------



## Derek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMl_nXdm4Bk

Your welcome


----------



## McQueen

I downloaded it, this match is a keeper.


----------



## Spartanlax

I must say, that kid was smart to run to the showers after the "Brody" beatdown....afterall, that's like Brody's kryptonite.


----------



## will94

Damn it ROH. Couldn't you have waited another week or so for the Big 10 sale to happen? Did you have to do it while I'm trying to save cash for college?

Oh, and Dark Knight = epic. Go see it now


----------



## John-Blud

New SMV stuffz



> *Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for July 18, 2008
> www.smartmarkvideo.com
> www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
> www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo*
> 
> ** NEW RELEASES **
> *F1RST DVD June 20, 2008 "The Return: 08" - Minneapolis, MN*
> 1. Arya Daivari vs. The Prophet vs. Shane Hollister
> 2. Venom vs. Lorenzo Connors
> 3. "6% Body Fat" Rob James & Austin Aries vs. North Star Express
> 4. Thoruf Marius vs. Kamikaze Klecker
> 5. Arik Cannon vs. Horace The Psychopath
> 6. Junk Squad w/ Allison Wonderland vs. Midwest Ground & Air
> 
> Price: $15
> 
> *VKF Wrestle Naniwa DVD May 30, 2008 "Impact" - Osaka, Japan*
> 1. Kengo Takai & Shigehiro Irie vs. Tadanobu Fujisawa & Kurokage
> 2. Kikutaro, Milk & Kenta Kosugi vs. MASADA, Naoshi Sano & Takaya Shibayam
> 3. Yoshiaki Yago & Maskde Voltage vs. Nosawa Rongai & Takemura
> 4. Gamma vs. Shouichi Uchida
> 5. Gentaro, Shinobu & Daisuke Masaoka vs. Super Siesar, Siesar Boy & Susumu
> 6. Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Crowzer
> 
> Price: $15
> 
> *VKF Wrestle Naniwa DVD April 27, 2008 "Rebeared" - Osaka, Japan*
> 1. Kengo Takai vs. Tadanobu Fujisawa
> 2. Susumu, Siesar Boy & Dragon Yuki vs. Masamitsu Kouchi, Kabuki Kid & Tengu Takeshi
> 3. Chikayo Nagashima & Kikutaro vs. Antonio Honda & Milk w/ Candy
> 4. Yoshiaki Yago & Maskdo Voltage vs. Kazma & Kurokage
> 5. Gentaro vs. MASADA
> 6. Magnitude Kishiwada & Shoichi Uchida vs. KUDO & Shinobu
> 
> Price: $15
> 
> *ISW DVD June 29, 2008 "Hot Summer Rubdown" - Canada*
> 1. Beef Wellington vs. ??? (Special Referee: Giant Tiger)
> 2. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Player Uno
> 3. "MVP" Michael Von Payton vs. Stinky The Homeless Guy vs. El Hijo Del Bamboo
> 4. The Badd Match
> 5. Flip D. Berger vs. Moohamad the Terrorist Cow (Barnyard Brawl 2 -Winner Eats the Loser-)
> 6. El Generico & Twiggy vs. The Walking Dead (Izzie Deadyet & Zombefied)
> 7. Bonus Material: includes a Genuine Bar Room Brawl
> 
> Price: $20
> 
> *IWS DVD May 24, 2008 "Freedom To Fight 2008" - Montreal, Canada*
> 1. Twiggy vs. Samson
> 2. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Exess
> 3. 2.0 vs. The Untouchables
> 4. Beef Wellington vs. James K
> 5. The Green Phantom vs. "Paranoid" Jake Matthews
> 6. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Max Boyer (Title vs. Title - IWS World & Canadian Title Match)
> 
> Price: $20
> 
> *IWS DVD March 22, 2008 "Know Your Enemies 2008" - Montreal, Canada*
> 1. Fred La Merveille vs. Shayne Hawke
> 2. Exess vs. James K
> 3. Tag Team Elimination Match featuring: Super Smash Bros., The Untouchables, 2.0 & Twiggy
> 4. Beef Wellington vs. Santino Italiano
> 5. "Paranoid" Jake Matthew & The Green Phantom vs. Joshua Aero & Markos Estrada
> 6. Samson Interview
> 7. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Max Boyer vs. El Generico
> 
> Price: $20
> 
> *IWS DVD June 15, 2004 "V" - Montreal, Canada*
> 1. Syndicate de Lutte Internet vs. New Breed
> 2. Exess vs. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen
> 3. Beef Wellington vs. A Bear
> 4. "PCO" Pierre Carl Ouellet vs. El Generico
> 5. Tag Team Battle Royal (Features the Infamous "New Shit")
> 6. The Green Phantom & Sexxxy Eddy vs. The Arsenal & Evil Ninja [Special Referee: PCP Crazy F'n Manny](Old School Ultraviolent IWS Deatmatch)
> 7. Features the full length 15 Minute Rant by Sid Vicious
> 
> Price: $20
> 
> *Heavy On Wrestling DVD June 14, 2008 "Crossing The Line" - Superior, WI*
> 1. "6% Body Fat" Rob James vs. Venom
> 2. Arik Canon & Ann Brookstone vs. Heavy D & Lacey Von Erich
> 3. Arya Daivari vs. Cody O'Neill w/ Allison Wonderland
> 4. Big Brody Hofer vs. The Honky Tonk Man
> 5. North Star Express vs. Bad Boy Brian & Thoruf Marius
> 6. Arik Cannon vs. Nick "Eugene" Dinsmore
> 7. Mitch Paradise vs. Sammy Savard
> 8. TLC Match: Benjamin Sailer vs. Joey Envy vs. Nate Bash
> 
> Price: $15
> 
> 
> **INDY WRESTLING NEWS **
> For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!
> 
> 
> **CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! **
> www.smartmarkvideo.com
> www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
> www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo
> www.indywrestlingnews.com
> 
> *Thank you all and as always please check out our website at www.smartmarkvideo.com*


----------



## Blasko

TakHansen is possibly the best thing I've seen all week.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Tag Wars 2008

Ernie Osiris, Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin v.s Michael Elgin, Danny Daniels & Michael Nakazawa-****
Rhett Titus v.s Sylas Young-**1/2*
Jigsaw v.s Joey Matthews-***1/4-**1/2*
Kevin Steen & El Generico v.s Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castganoli-****1/4*
Falls Count Anywhere: Necro Butcher v.s Delirious-****
Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero & Brent Albright) v.s The Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jack Evans)-****
Kota Ibushi & Austin Aries v.s The Briscoes-****3/4*
Motorcity Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) v.s Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black)-*****1/2*


----------



## McQueen

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> TakHansen is possibly the best thing I've seen all week.


TakaHansen was my least favorite out of the four. i've seriously been cracking up all day thinking of about Jumbo Kiku randomly selling his back and arm. His mannerisms were really fucking excellent.

:lmao @ an indy show in Superior, Wisconsin. That's awesome.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Heavy On Wrestling runs in Duluth regularly. They are either shit or mega legit. Their site is like heavyonwrestling.com or something. They bring in alot of big names to get people to show up, but they have some good matches on paper, lots of Venom, Rob James, Kleck Micheals, Arik Cannon, Ryan Cruz, Darin Corbin...a who's who of the Minnesota scene


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Injustice *
1. Jack Evans vs. El Generico - **3/4
2. Jigsaw vs. Mitch Franklin - *
3. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau - **
4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright - **
5. Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong (No DQ Match) - ***1/2
6. Kota Ibushi vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
8. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2


----------



## KingCannabis

Ok yall. I'm going to start building my ROH DVD collection. I'm on the ROH store right now. So many choices. I'm leaning towards getting World Title Classic only for the Joe/Punk match but the rest of the card doesn't look too promising. What DVD's do you recommend ?


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm assuming you'll be taking advantage of the Big Ten sale, correct? If so, how many DVDs are you looking to buy?


----------



## WillTheBloody

~The Undertaker~ said:


> Ok yall. I'm going to start building my ROH DVD collection. I'm on the ROH store right now. So many choices. I'm leaning towards getting World Title Classic only for the Joe/Punk match but the rest of the card doesn't look too promising. What DVD's do you recommend ?


Joe vs Punk II
Joe vs Kobashi
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Driven
Repect is Earned

All are good.


----------



## Blasko

I heard Joe/Punk II was only good for Shelley/Jacobs and Joe/Punk. The rest of the card was pretty bad.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I heard Joe/Punk II was only good for Shelley/Jacobs and Joe/Punk. The rest of the card was pretty bad.


It's only $10 and frankly, the Joe/Punk match is worth $10 alone.


----------



## T-C

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I heard Joe/Punk II was only good for Shelley/Jacobs and Joe/Punk. The rest of the card was pretty bad.


That would be my opinion, both are good though, the main event being really good.


----------



## seabs

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I heard Joe/Punk II was only good for Shelley/Jacobs and Joe/Punk. The rest of the card was pretty bad.


*Joe/Punk makes it worth buying by itself. Shelley/Jacobs is very good to as is the Foley/Steamboat stuff on it. The rest of the card is solid imo too. Definatly worth trying to get.*


----------



## -Mystery-

Driven is an absolute steal for $10, if you don't own it, there is no reason not to spend the $9 on it. Dragon/Nigel and Dragon/KENTA warrant the purchase.


----------



## KingCannabis

I ordered the DVD, Best in the World. Some awesome matches on that DVD so I just ordered that one.


----------



## KaijuFan

I used the 10% off portion to get A New Level. Bad timing since the 30% off sale JUST ended, but I finally got some cash to spare for my rasslin' tapes.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

If I hadn't spent all my cash on Shimmer i'd probably buy some.


----------



## Bubz

driven for that price is awesome! if you havnt got it...GET IT! even if youv seen the ppv, the bonus has, imo, the best match of 2007 dragon vs kenta


----------



## Obfuscation

I ALMOST got Driven & Respect Is Earned. Didn't tho, went with these instead.

Nowhere To Run
Fate Of An Angel
Better Than Our Best
Weekend Of Champions Night 2
FYF: Finale
Race To The Top Tourny Nights 1 & 2
FIP Cage Of Pain II


----------



## steverockamaniac

DVD Review : Inter Species Wrestling’s Hot Summer Rubdown

What happens when a wrestling promoter takes some of the best independent wrestling talent out there today, mixes them with some “Animals”, “Zombies”, Lego, and bar room full of drunk people? Well you get Inter Species Wrestling’s latest DVD event, Hot Summer Rubdown, which took place this past June 29th in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
Let’s face it nowadays on the Independent wrestling scene, there is a lot of the cookie cutter, trying to be mainstream type of companies who hope and pray that you’ll give them a look and slide a few bucks their way. On the rare occasion you’ll find a fed who tries to be unique, Chikara is undoubtedly one example, and Inter Species Wrestling took the Chikara idea and gave it their own twist to provide what has to be one of the most unique wrestling events you can watch on DVD today.

As you can tell by the name of the company, ISW prides itself on its battles between man and beast, in ISW, the beast can be a panda, a bear, a terrorist cow, or even a giant alcoholic tiger. You also get some unique human characters such as Stinky The Homeless guy, The Badd Family (a father and two sons who are biker bullies from the 1980’s that love to dish out some punishment) and T-Unit (a group of *******) Yes, ISW takes the comedic side of wrestling to new levels, and the opening battle of the DVD provides you with a definition of ISW’s comedic inter species battles, as Beef Wellington takes on “A Bear” with Giant Tiger as the special guest referee. In recent years Wellington and the giant tiger have had a bitter feud revolving mainly around the fact that the giant tiger had a sexual affair with Beef’s father. Coming off a recent loss to Giant Tiger, Beef Wellington was forced to be Giant Tiger’s “love slave” for a period of 72 hours, during which many sexual acts are alleged to have taken place, all of which Giant Tiger filmed and wants to show to the ISW crowd, Beef however does not want that footage released and this match between Beef and a opponent of Tiger’s choosing would determine the rights to the footage, Tiger recruits one of Beef Wellingtons long time rivals, a Bear, who legitimately was trained by former WWE star Jacques Rougeau. For those wondering, A Bear, is exactly what you think, a large bear suit being worn by someone, and the match features many of the spots you would expect such as the dreaded Bear hug! And back rake with Claws! Not to mention that Giant Tiger, who has an alcohol problem is the guest referee who has trouble keeping his clothes on. I have to note here that my explanation of this match in no way does its comedic level justice, if you’re a fan of comedic wrestling, you’ll be in stitches watching this match, and quite frankly it will be like nothing you’ve seen to date.

The great thing about Inter Species Wrestling is their ability to provide something for everyone, and with names like Kevin Steen, El Generico, Player Uno, and Sexxxy Eddie, Fans of solid indy wrestling are given what they’re looking for as well. The second matchup on the DVD features a battle for the ISW title between ROH/IWS superstar Mr Wrestling Kevin Steen and Chikara/IWS Star and ISW Champion Player Uno. What ensues is a classic back and forth battle between the two men featuring numerous believable false finishes, its no surprise that Steen’s frustration gets the best of him at the end of the match and he is disqualified by referee Bakais, but this alongside the main event featuring El Generico and Twiggy taking on resident ISW living dead members Izzie Deadyet and Zombified, provide for two of the better matches ive seen not only on the quebec indy wrestling scene, but the Canadian and US indy scene’s this year. 

If there was one match on the DVD that is able to showcase both of ISW’s abilities in one match, it has to be the Fans Bring the lego matchup between Moohammad The Terrorist Cow and Flip D Berger (a local Mc Donald’s employee) Sure at first read that sounds silly, and could provide for some laughs, which it does, but at the same time provides for a hell of a battle. 

Admittingly, Inter Species Wrestling may at first sound like the dumbest thing you could ever see in the world of professional wrestling, the thought of people in animal suits taking on humans could make any person say why would anyone want to watch something like that? However anyone who says doesn’t realize what they are missing with ISW. If you’ve been searching out something new to add to your wrestling DVD collection, whether you’re a fan of “comedic wrestling” or not, give Inter Species Wrestling a try, if their sense of humor doesn’t tickle your fancy, never fear, there is enough solid wrestling action for you to watch and not regret the purchase.

Inter Species Wrestling’s Hot Summer Rub Down (as well as all of the ISW’s previous events) is now available on DVD via Fortune Video Editing and Smart Mark Video. Fans in the US can order a copy through SmartMarkVideo.com, Canadian and international fans are encouraged to check out FortuneVideoEditing.com to get a copy, it’ll cost ya 20 bucks and for more info on the fed check out interspecieswrestling.com and to read my previous DVD reviews check out maineventradio.com/reviews.htm


----------



## KaijuFan

Hailsabin said:


> I ALMOST got Driven & Respect Is Earned. Didn't tho, went with these instead.
> 
> Nowhere To Run
> Fate Of An Angel
> Better Than Our Best
> Weekend Of Champions Night 2
> FYF: Finale
> Race To The Top Tourny Nights 1 & 2
> FIP Cage Of Pain II


Race to the Top Night 2 is awesome. I think you should have subbed one of those for Driven though, but they'll be on the next 10/10/10 sale anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## Sephiroth

The weak link is Fate of an Angel, should have gotten Driven instead.


----------



## Spartanlax

I've seen Dark Knight 3 times already. Saw it twice for free. I fucking win.

Oh, and on-topic; I got Driven in the last $10 sale and it's probs the best dollar-to-quality ratio purchase I ever made from ROH.


----------



## McQueen

Cody you didn't tell me Driven was fucking 10 bucks dude. That was the best show last year of any promotion IMO.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Cody you didn't tell me Driven was fucking 10 bucks dude. That was the best show last year of any promotion IMO.


I'd agree with this.

And am I insane for not really caring about the Dark Knight? At all?


----------



## Blasko

I want to see The Dark Knight, I just don't feel like going out of my way.


----------



## -Mystery-

I want to see it, I just don't feel like going to the movies a hour earlier to get my ticket.


----------



## Platt

New FIP hopefully being released this week









And a new T-Shirt


----------



## -Mystery-

WOOOOOOOOOO! NEW FIP! 

I still haven't finished my other FIP order but who cares...LMS!


----------



## Platt

Can't wait for Strong/Stevens puts me 1 step closer to having the feud comp finished.


----------



## KingKicks

Shit. Lost DVD's will have to wait because i need to see Strong/Stevens LMS.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I was interested in getting three dvd's from the big 10 sale and was hoping for some input my selections are:

Race to the Top Tournament (I would like to get both nights but night 1 doesn't look that good)
Live in Tokyo
Domination
Respect is Earned
Battle of St.Paul
FYFayton
FYF:NYC
Honor Reclaims Boston
Gut Check
Epic Encounter II
Generation Now
Weekend of Champions Night 2
This Means War
Punk:The Final Chapter

Really interested in RIE and FYFDayton so reviews of those would be great.and really interested in the most recent stuff (2007)

Well I ended up getting Respect is Earned just for it being ROH's first PPV and FYF Dayton for Joe/Richards 6MM and a couple of the undercard and some people said it was the best of the american FYF shows


----------



## -Mystery-

-Live in Tokyo
-Respect is Earned
-Weekend of Champions Night 2


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> Cody you didn't tell me Driven was fucking 10 bucks dude. That was the best show last year of any promotion IMO.


My bad

I could manage to score 10 bucks and just buy it like today or something.


----------



## seabs

*ROH: FYF Dayton*

*Nigel McGuinness/Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs/Brent Albright *
_** 3/4_

*Jimmy Rave vs Sterling Keenan *
_*_

*Lacey vs Daizee Haze *
_**_

*Christopher Daniels vs Jay Briscoe vs Homicide *
_***1/2_

*Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries - Open The Bravegate Championship*
_***1/4_

*Tank Toland vs Mitch Franklin*
_1/2*_

*Six Man Mayhem - Roderick Strong vs SHINGO vs Claudio Castignoli vs Matt Cross vs Mark Briscoe vs Pelle Primaeu* 
_****_

*Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards* 
_***3/4-****_

*ROH World Title - Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer *
_***1/2_​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seabs said:


> *Six Man Mayhem - Roderick Strong vs SHINGO vs Claudio Castignoli vs Matt Cross vs Mark Briscoe vs Pelle Primaeu*
> _****_


I'm not all that knowledgeable on pre-2006 ROH, but is it a safe assumption that this is the best 6-man mayhem from the company?


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Tag Wars 2008*
1. Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, & Ernie Osiris vs. Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, & Michael Nakazawa - **
2. Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young - *
3. Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw - **1/4
4. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2
5. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere Match) - ***1/4
6. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero & Brent Albright - **3/4
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi (Non Title Match) - ****
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ****1/2


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Return Engagement

Silas Young v.s Austin Aries-**3/4*
Alex Payne v.s Mitch Franklin-*DUD*
Alex Payne & Mitch Franklin v.s Necro Butcher-*1/4**
Adam Pearce & Brent Albright v.s Pelle Primeau & Claudio Castganoli-***1/4*
Some Women's Tag Match- *Didn't watch*
Chris Hero v.s Delirious-***1/2*
Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) v.s The Briscoes-*****1/4-****1/2*
El Generico v.s Kota Ibushi-****3/4*
Age of the Fall (Zach Gowan, Joey Matthews & Tyler Black) v.s Vulture Squad (Jigsaw, Ruckus & Jack Evans)-****
ROH Title Match: Kevin Steen v.s Nigel McGuinness-****1/2*

I'm totally buying a new ROH shirt this week.


----------



## KaijuFan

Night One from Race to the Top isn't that bad. Most of the matches are pretty quick and each have their own feel so it's not like you're watching the same thing with different people. The tag match main event with Danielson/McGuiness and the Briscoes is great stuff, and the promo exchange between Nigel and Am Dragon is hilarious. It's worth 10 bucks for sure.


----------



## Corey

Andy3000 said:


> I'm not all that knowledgeable on pre-2006 ROH, but is it a safe assumption that this is the best 6-man mayhem from the company?


That match was actually from '07 (not sure if you were saying you didn't know the year it was from or that you were saying you haven't seen any 6MM from pre '06) but yeah it's one of the best if not the best. I personally haven't seen a better one.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That match was actually from '07 (not sure if you were saying you didn't know the year it was from or that you were saying you haven't seen any 6MM from pre '06) but yeah it's one of the best if not the best. I personally haven't seen a better one.


Yeah, I was meaning that I haven't seen much ROH before the Milestone Series in '06. From that point until now I haven't seen a better 6MM either though.


----------



## KeepItFresh

But to be fair must 6MM were with extra wrestlers on the card and spotfest monkeys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Exactly, they were just for a fun little filler match most of the time or as an opener. They finally decided to put lots of top talent in it and it really delivered. I would like to see more 6MM matches like that. Seriously and expecting great things like you do with the 4 corner survivals.


----------



## seabs

Andy3000 said:


> I'm not all that knowledgeable on pre-2006 ROH, but is it a safe assumption that this is the best 6-man mayhem from the company?


*Best one I've seen yeah.*


----------



## PulseGlazer

KYSeahawks said:


> I was interested in getting three dvd's from the big 10 sale and was hoping for some input my selections are:
> 
> Race to the Top Tournament (I would like to get both nights but night 1 doesn't look that good)
> Live in Tokyo
> Domination
> Respect is Earned
> Battle of St.Paul
> FYFayton
> FYF:NYC
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> Gut Check
> Epic Encounter II
> Generation Now
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> This Means War
> Punk:The Final Chapter
> 
> Really interested in RIE and FYFDayton so reviews of those would be great.and really interested in the most recent stuff (2007)
> 
> Well I ended up getting Respect is Earned just for it being ROH's first PPV and FYF Dayton for Joe/Richards 6MM and a couple of the undercard and some people said it was the best of the american FYF shows


Punk: The Final Chapter
Honor Reclaims Boston
Domination
FYF: NYC

Those 4 are awesome, take your pick. I'd probably do without the Boston show.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Unstoppable 2007*
1. Seth Delay vs. Jon Davis - *3/4
2. Chasyn Rance vs. Jerrelle Clark - *3/4
3. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2
4. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express - N/R
5. Rain vs. Trenesha - **
6. Erick Stevens vs. Sal Rinauro (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***3/4
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Kenny King (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - 2 out of 3 Falls) - ***3/4


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

Random question, but does anybody know where I can find any WO ratings for All & New Japan?


----------



## Blasko

The only ratings I see from the Wrestling Observer are ***** star All Japan matches, tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> The only ratings I see from the Wrestling Observer are ***** star All Japan matches, tbh.


Yeah, Meltzer only posts *** or higher matches from WWE, TNA, ROH, NOAH, and other random stuff he sees. He's rated some AJPW matches besides all the ***** ones, but no clue where you could find them.

God, I do remember seeing them somewhere, but no idea where.

Here are all his AJPW ***** matches. 

All Japan Pro Wrestling

* 12/08/84 Stan Hansen & Bruiser Brody vs. Dory Funk & Terry Funk
* 03/09/85 Tiger Mask II vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi
* 06/06/89 Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
* 06/08/90 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta
* 10/19/90 Jumbo Tsuruta & Akira Taue & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Mitsuharu 
Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada & Kenta Kobashi
* 05/22/92 Jumbo Tsuruta & Masanobu Fuchi & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu 
Misawa & Kenta Kobashi & Toshiaki Kawada
* 05/25/92 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi 
Kikuchi
* 04/14/93 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi
* 07/02/93 Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu 
Misawa & Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama
* 07/29/93 Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi
* 08/31/93 Steve Williams vs. Kenta Kobashi
* 12/03/93 Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta 
Kobashi
* 02/13/94 Mitsuharu Misawa, Kenta Kobashi, & Giant Baba vs. Masanobu 
Fuchi, Toshiaki Kawada, & Akira Taue
* 05/21/94 Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira 
Taue
* 06/03/94 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada
* 01/19/95 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada
* 01/24/95 Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira 
Taue
* 03/04/95 Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams & Johnny 
Ace
* 04/15/95 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue
* 06/09/95 Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira 
Taue
* 05/23/96 Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira 
Taue
* 06/07/96 Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama vs. Steve Williams & Johnny 
Ace
* 12/06/96 Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun 
Akiyama
* 06/06/97 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada
* 10/31/98 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi
* 6/11/99 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi
* 10/23/99 Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari 
Ogawa
* 04/20/91 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada & Kenta Kobashi vs. Jumbo 
Tsuruta & Akira Taue & Masanobu Fuchi
* 07/05/92 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Kenta Kobashi & 
Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
* 06/30/95 Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi & Satoru Asako vs. Toshiaki 
Kawada & Akira Taue & Tamon Honda
* 12/05/97 Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun 
Akiyama


----------



## Undertaker777

http://www.otherarena.com/z_jdw/ajpwlist.htm

There's Meltzer's '90-'99 All Japan ratings, but, to my knowledge, he doesn't have a list for New Japan.



> * 12/05/97 Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun
> Akiyama


I watched this earlier and I only thought it was like ****1/4-****1/2 personally.


----------



## Briscoe

http://www.otherarena.com/z_jdw/njpwlist.htm 

Meltzer's NJPW ratings.


----------



## KingKicks

Just received my Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigation DVD. All orders were sent out on Monday.


----------



## Blasko

*Era of Honor Begins.*

1. Da Hit Squad vs. The Christopher St. Connection. N/R - DUD. 
_Christopher Street Connection is awesome. Da Hit Squad? Not so much.

Fuck Dan Maff for using a Burning Hammer. How is it honorable to attack a female?_

2. Jay Briscoe vs. The Amazing Red

*** 1/4* 
_Dear lord, Jay use to look generic as hell. below decent, at best._

3. Boogie Knights vs. Natural Born Sinners

_Wasn't on the DVD. Don't think I missed much._

4. Joel Maximo vs. Jose Maximo vs. The Amazing Red vs. Quiet Storm vs. Chris Divine vs. Brian XL (Ultimate Aerial Elimination Match)

_I sat threw the first five minutes and skipped. REALLY sloppy multiman spot fest. _
5. Michael Shane & Oz vs. Spanky & Ikaika Loa

****-*** 1/4*

_I love Spanky. _

6. Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy (IWA I-C Title Match)

**** 1/2- *****

_Eddie is an amazing 'I don't give a fuck' heel during his rehab time. Very good Lucha fun, as you'd expect._

7. Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels

***** 1/2*

_Pretty much what everyone else has thought before. Innovative._

OVERALL. 

Aside from the last three matches, this show is pretty passible. Though, it's a historic moment type of DVD and I got it for 5 bucks, so it's not that bad.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns at www.rohwrestling.com It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 31st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!



$5 OFF TICKETS FOR ALL LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

All Ring of Honor live event tickets have been reduced by $5 on the website You can save money on all reserved seating and general admission tickets at www.rohwrestling.com for the following events:

8/1- Manassas, VA
8/2- New York, NY (Death Before Dishonor VI)
8/15- Cleveland, OH
8/16- Chicago Ridge, IL
9/19- Boston, MA
9/20- Philadelphia, PA
10/10- Coral Springs, FL
10/11- Orlando, FL
10/24- Hartford, CT
10/25- Edison, NJ
11/7- Montreal, Quebec
11/21- Dayton, OH

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, July 31st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.



NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Up For Grabs- Hartford, CT 6/6/08 (DVD)








One night, eight team tournament, to crown new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions. Includes First Round, Semi-Finals, and Finals. Also, Necro Butcher vs. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens in a Three Way Match.
1. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Chris Hero & Adam Pearce vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
2. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
3. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau
4. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
5. Tag Team Title Tournament Semi Finals
6. Tag Team Title Tournament Semi Finals
7. Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Edwards
9. Necro Butcher vs. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens (Three Way Match)
10. Tag Team Title Tournament Finals

Full Impact Pro ’Dangerous Intentions 2008’ Crystal River, FL 4/26/08 (DVD)

Features Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens in a Last Man Standing Match for the FIP World Heavyweight Title; Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries for the FIP Tag Titles; Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; plus more.
1. Jigsaw vs. Chasyn Rance
2. Rex Sterling vs. Chris Jones
3. Damien Wayne vs. Seth Delay
4. Sal Rinauro vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
5. Black Market vs. Dark City Fight Club
6. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
7. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Last Man Standing)

You Shoot with Jaimee Dundee (DVD-R)

THIS DISC INTENDED FOR MATURE AUDIENCES

One of pro wrestling's most outspoken and controversial figures takes the YouShoot oath to answer EVERYTHING you ask!

Jamie Dundee brings out the hottest topics in the public, as this edition garnered the most participant reaction to date. Jamie does not back down one bit as he swings back at viewers, wrestlers, and just about anyone in the way!

What STDs have you gotten?
Most girls you boned in one night?
What do you think of MMA?
Tougher -- Haku or Tracy Smothers?
"You silly hillbilly bastard"
Randy Savage
Miss Texas
John Cena

NEW RING OF HONOR T-SHIRT RELEASE: GO SHIOZAKI!!!!


----------



## KingKicks

I think i'll just wait till 8/2 to pick up Up For Grabs and Dangerous Intentions 08.


----------



## KaijuFan

Is it just me or the comic font for the title make the whole cover look odd?


----------



## peep4life

KaijuFan said:


> Is it just me or the comic font for the title make the whole cover look odd?


I think having Jigsaw and Pelle on the cover makes it look odd.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Southern Navigation

Chris Hero v.s Pelle Primeau-****
Rhett Titus & Rex Sterling v.s Sean Denny & Mitch Franklin-***
Four Corner Survival: Damien Wayne v.s Brent Albright v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s Nigel McGuinness-***3/4*
Austin Aries v.s Erick Stevens-****
No DQ Match: Necro Butcher v.s Jack Evans-***3/4-****
Relaxed Rules: Jimmy Jacobs v.s Jay Briscoe-***3/4*
Tyler Black v.s Bryan Danielson-*****1/4-****1/2*
Team NOAH (Go Shiozaki, Naomichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima v.s No Remorse Corp (Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Roderick Strong)-******


----------



## Obfuscation

*Race To The Top Tournament Night 1:*

BJ Whitmer vs Pelle Primeau-*1/4
Davey Richards vs Jigsaw-**3/4
Hallowicked vs Claudio Castagnoli-***-***1/4
Mike Quackenbush vs Matt Sydal-***1/2
Erick Stevens vs Chris Hero-***1/4
Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave vs Austin Aries vs Gran Akuma-*** (FIP Title/4 Way Fray)
El Generico vs Delirious-***-***1/4
Brent Albright vs Matt Cross-**3/4
Kevin Steen vs Jack Evans-***1/2
Jay/Mark Briscoe vs Bryan Danielson/Nigel McGuinness-***1/2-***3/4 (ROH World Tag Titles)

Only after a first watch, might be changing quite a bit but I really loved this show. Felt very fun and just all around enjoyable. Like how Survival of the Fittest 06 was, just easy to watch. I can reccomend it.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> What's 6/9/95?


You know the creation story? "And on the 7th day, He rested" and so on and so forth? Well...

"And on 6/9/95, He looked down and said, 'I will give you my greatest gift,' and on that day, we were all blessed with the greatest tag match of all time."

Funny Story..."God" is actually short for Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsurutu


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> What's 6/9/95?


OMG its the best match ever, thats what the hell it is.

Andy, you know you're my pill poppin' Backlund lovin' brotha from a Scottish Motha, but don't ever diss 6/9/95 again son. 



-Blasko- said:


> How much you bet that McQueen buries us indy trolls in the Mid Year awards?


I'm pretty much a lock to win Best O.W. poster when i'll be the first to admit there are other posters better than myself around here. I just have name brand style status around here and those trolls in the other sections are afraid of us. Basically i'll win due to popularity.

Glazer deserves it IMO.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

^ Arrogance FTW tbh lol


----------



## McQueen

How is that arrogant when I just put over Glazer and basically said I don't deserve it.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> How is that arrogant when I just put over Glazer and basically said I don't deserve it.


"I just have name brand style status around here" 

To keep this on topic...uh..anyone have any good ratings for (Insert random show name)


----------



## KingKicks

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008*

*Day 1*

Adam Polak vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Marc Slater vs. Martin Stone *

Ares vs. Big Van Walter *1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tommy End **3/4

Absolute Andy vs. Chris Hero ***1/4

El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori ***3/4

Bad Bones vs. PCO **3/4

Chuck Taylor vs. Emil Sitoci **1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ****

Doug Williams vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2

*Day 2*

Chris Hero vs. Emil Sitoci ***1/4

Absolute Andy and PCO vs. Doug Williams and Martin Stone **3/4

Bad Bones vs. El Generico ***

Ares vs. Tommy End **1/2

Adam Polak, Chuck Taylor and Jimmy Jacobs vs. Big Van Walter, Marc Slater and Taiji Ishimori ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****

*World Of Sport Rules*
Johnny Saint vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2

*Relaxed Rules for the wXw World Heavyweight Championship*
Alex Pain vs. Steve Douglas ***1/2

*Day 3*

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****1/2

Doug Williams and Martin Stone vs. Emil Sitoci and Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4

Ares vs. Bad Bones ***1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Taiji Ishimori ***

Absolute Andy and PCO vs. Big Van Walter and Marc Slater vs. Farmer Joe and Mot Van Kunder vs. Adam Polak and Lazio Fe **1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title Match*
Steve Douglas vs. El Generico ***1/2

*16 Carat Gold Tournament 2008 Finals*
Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/4​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I realise I may have made some rash statements concerning CM Punk and 6/9/95 last night... I apolagise . (I love them both really)

I really should start watching those 16 Carat matches that I downloaded. Hell, I should start watching all of the indy/puro matches I downloaded from this year.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigaton 08*

Atsushi Aoki vs. Joel Redman ***

Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone vs. Kikuchi and Izumida *3/4

Doug Williams and Nigel McGuiness vs. Kotaro Suzuki and Takeshi Sugiura ***1/2

Mohammad Yone and Takeshi Morishima vs. Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith ***1/2

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Title Match*
KENTA and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson and Eddie Edwards ****1/2

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2

Kenta Kobashi and Go Shiozaki vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4-****1/2

*A very easy and awesome show to watch, from the McGuiness match onwards it's great.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Upload those nifty matches plz.


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Upload those nifty matches plz.


Uploading the 2 title matches and the main event onto my computer now.

The other 2 tag matches i'll upload later tonight.


----------



## Platt

Had my first problem parcel with ROH recently waited 5 weeks and nothing, emailed them and they asked me to wait 1 more week which I do and still no parcel. They resent the parcel on Tuesday adn it arrived today :shocked: you can't beat that for customer service. So now I have 14 new DVDs to try and fit on a shelf :lmao


----------



## Kapone89

I watched the Triple Crown match between Kawada and Misawa from 03/06/1994.
I'm not sure how i would rate the match but i found myself smiling a lot during the match.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Had my first problem parcel with ROH recently waited 5 weeks and nothing, emailed them and they asked me to wait 1 more week which I do and still no parcel. They resent the parcel on Tuesday adn it arrived today :shocked: you can't beat that for customer service. So now I have 14 new DVDs to try and fit on a shelf :lmao


You're a sick man, you know that?


----------



## Platt

Yeah :$ anyone know where I can find a DVD buyers anonymous meeting to go to :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Kapone89 said:


> I watched the Triple Crown match between Kawada and Misawa from 03/06/1994.
> I'm not sure how i would rate the match but i found myself smiling a lot during the match.


You rate it ****** that's how. (Yeah, I said 6* )


----------



## crooked_reflection

IWS UnF'Nsanctioned 2005

El Generico .vs. Dan Paysan .vs. Kid Kamikaze
**1/4
Early Generico, but still good. Generico was the foundation for this match. I didn't care for Kamikaze but Paysan wasn't too bad. Had a nice capture suplex, German suplex spot. 

Excess .vs. Sexxxy Eddy
***3/4
I really liked this match. Excess' in-ring ability was very impressive. There were several unique spots that were excellent and it even got heated on the outside with Excess bleeding from repeated face-shoves into the guardrail. The finish had one of the better executions of using the ring ropes for leverage in recent memory and it was just a simple school boy.


----------



## Blasko

Not a lot of people put over IWS. It's a very fun promotion.

Oh, and if worse comes to worse and some of those DVDs don't fit into your shelf...

Gimme a PM. :side:


----------



## .Skittles.

Benjo™ said:


> *Pro Wrestling NOAH European Navigaton 08*
> 
> Atsushi Aoki vs. Joel Redman ***
> 
> Wade Fitzgerald and Martin Stone vs. Kikuchi and Izumida *3/4
> 
> Doug Williams and Nigel McGuiness vs. Kotaro Suzuki and Takeshi Sugiura ***1/2
> 
> Mohammad Yone and Takeshi Morishima vs. Jun Akiyama and Bison Smith ***1/2
> 
> *GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Title Match*
> KENTA and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson and Eddie Edwards ****1/2
> 
> *GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
> Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2
> 
> Kenta Kobashi and Go Shiozaki vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4-****1/2
> 
> *A very easy and awesome show to watch, from the McGuiness match onwards it's great.*​


*shines with proudness* Bloody well pleased it came out goooood.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Not a lot of people put over IWS. It's a very fun promotion.
> 
> Oh, and if worse comes to worse and some of those DVDs don't fit into your shelf...
> 
> Gimme a PM. :side:


I must agree with ya on that one. I've always liked IWS, dispite some have said their shows aren't worth buying. I've enjoyed like about everything from IWS. Not to mention Steen, LuFisto & Generico are regulars, that only helps.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Yeah :$ anyone know where I can find a DVD buyers anonymous meeting to go to :side:


My place Weds. 9 p.m.

Seriously Platt, we might need it.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen, I DOUBT you're gonna win the Mid Year Award. 

EVERYONE VOTE FOR WATTS! MAYBE THE ENTHUSIASM WILL BRING HIM BACK FINALLY!

(Watts is here maybe once a month...and he STILL does the better moderating job )


----------



## McQueen

Fuck the Watts!

And I have a real job Sephy, sorry I can't be on here 20 hours a day like some people who live in bumfuck Iowa.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Fuck the Watts!
> 
> And I have a real job Sephy, sorry I can't be on here 20 hours a day like some people who live in bumfuck Iowa.


BumFock, Iowa. Get it right.


----------



## Maxx Hero

> GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Title Match
> KENTA and Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson and Eddie Edwards ****1/2


I messed my pants. This looks...so good.



Sephy-how often do you make it to Iowa City?


----------



## KeepItFresh

I almost voted for Watts.


----------



## McQueen

I voted for KIF having the best sig tbh. But I meant his Murdoch banner.


----------



## KeepItFresh

What about Theo Huxtable and Gidget?


----------



## McQueen

Murdoch > Theo > JBL's Lariat > Gidget IMO


----------



## KeepItFresh

Hahaha.

Gidget deserves more respect to be fair.


----------



## JD13

Maxx Hero said:


> *I messed my pants. This looks...so good.
> *
> 
> 
> Sephy-how often do you make it to Iowa City?


Just wait until you see it. Your pants will reach whole new levels of dampness.

I had it at ****1/2 so im glad it holds up on DVD. 
Need to get my credit card sorted so i can actualy pick up some DVDs. Im pretty sure my bank hates me.


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> I messed my pants. This looks...so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sephy-how often do you make it to Iowa City?


Went down to U of I last Thursday to see friends. Haven't been there since Spring Break. So not often.


----------



## Platt

Anyone know where i can find a list of all the FIP show that have been released on DVD, I looked through the ROH store but there gaps in the numbering so either some are sold out or they're the ones that have yet to be released from when they skipped over some.


----------



## Spartanlax

No Platt, we will not be helping you purchase even more DVDs. Get help, son.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Yeah seriously Platt, what the hell do you do for a living to be able to afford about EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THE ROH DVDS PLUS MORE?! lol


----------



## Groovemachine

OK so I've been visiting the site for some time now but never actually posted a review, and seeing as I'm currently working my way through a pile of PWG and ROH DVDs, I figured I'd start now.




*ROH Supercard of Honor III*

1. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/4

2. YRR (Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance) vs. Buchwhacker Luke, Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne, & Dingo - **3/4

3. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - ****1/2

4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Relaxed Rules Match) - ****1/4

5. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & Shingo - ****1/4

6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/2
~Not quite as good as Rising Above, but still awesome nonetheless

7. Typhoon (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito) vs. Muscle Outlawz (Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi) - ****1/2

~Is now my favorite ROH show of all time. Incredible, absolute must-buy if you consider yourself a fan of indy wrestling.



*PWG Pearl Habra*

1. TJ Perkins & Hook Bomberry vs. The Young Bucks - **3/4

2. 2/3 Falls: Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - ***3/4

3. Scorpio Sky & Ronin vs. Phoenix Star & Zokre - ***

4. No DQ: The Human Tornado vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

5. PWG Tag Titles: Scott Lost & Joey Ryan (c) vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

6. PWG Title: Low Ki (c) vs. El Generico - ***1/2

~Fun show, nothing particularly worth going out of your way to see, but very watchable, and I highly doubt any PWG fans would be disappointed by it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Anyone know where i can find a list of all the FIP show that have been released on DVD, I looked through the ROH store but there gaps in the numbering so either some are sold out or they're the ones that have yet to be released from when they skipped over some.


I am the residential FIP guru so I think I can help you out.

*2004*
Emergence - 9/24 & 9/25
Fallout Night 1 - 11/12
Fallout Night 2 - 11/13
Florida Rumble - 12/17

*2005*
New Year's Classic - 1/7
Unfinished Business - 1/8
New Dawn Rising - 2/11
Dangerous Intentions - 2/12
With Malice - 3/25
Bring The Pain - 3/26
The Usual Suspects - 4/22
Violence Is The Answer - 4/23
In Full Force - 5/27
Unstoppable - 5/28
Sold Out - 6/24
Payback - 6/25
Heatstroke Night 1 - 8/5
Heatstroke Night 2 - 8/6
Big Year One Bash Night 1 - 9/2
Big Year One Bash Night 2 - 9/3
X-Factor - 10/7
Fallout - 10/8
Strength In Numbers - 11/11
Evening The Odds & Attack of the Masked Fippers - 11/12 & 12/10
Florida Rumble & New Year's Classic ('06) - 12/9 & 1/6

*2006*
Strong vs. Evans - 1/7
Chasing The Dragon - 6/9
Impact of Honor - 6/10
Heatstroke Night 1 - 7/7
Heatstroke Night 2 - 7/8
Second Year Spectacular Night 1 - 9/8
Second Year Spectacular Night 2 - 9/9
Fallout - 10/13
Southern Justice - 10/14
All or Nothing - 11/10
Evening The Odds - 11/11
Cage of Pain - 12/15
Florida Rumble - 12/16

*2007*
New Year's Classic - 1/12
Unfinished Business - 1/13
Dangerous Intentions - 2/2
In Full Force - 2/3
Battle of the Belts - 3/10
International Impact Phase 1 - 4/20
International Impact Phase 2 - 4/21
Stronger Than Ever - 5/25
Melbourne Meltdown - 5/26
Hot Summer Night 1 - 6/29
Hot Summer Night 2 - 6/30
Heatstroke Night 1 - 8/17
Heatstroke Night 2 - 8/18
Third Anniversary Bash - 9/28
Cage of Pain II - 9/29
Unstoppable - 11/9

*2008*
Redefined - 2/16
Unfinished Business - 3/22
Dangerous Intentions - 4/26

If you need to know the unreleased shows, just let me know.


----------



## Platt

Thanks wanted to put together a list of what i'm missing for the next B3G1F sale.


----------



## vivalabrave

TAKE NO PRISONERS
Delirious vs. Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (#1 Contendership fro ROH Title Later) --- ***1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen --- ***1/4
The Briscoes vs. Matthews/Necro Butcher (Philadelphia Street Fight) --- ***1/2
Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens --- **1/4
Richards/Romero vs. Ruckus/Jigsaw (ROH Tag Titles) --- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries --- ****1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title) --- ****1/2

Bonus Matches:
Davey Richards vs. Dingo - **
Pearce/Whitmer vs. Ruckus/Jigsaw - *3/4
Marufuji/Sugiura vs. The Briscoes (GHC Heavyweight Tag Titles) --- ****


----------



## seabs

*FYF: Chicago*

_Brent Albright vs Claudio Castignoli 
**1/2

Sara Del Rey/Alison Danger vs MsChif/Serena 
**1/2

Matt Cross vs Trik Davis vs CJ Otis vs SHINGO 
**1/2

Jimmy Rave vs BJ Whitmer 
*1/2

Sydal/Daniels vs The Briscoes 
****

No Remorse Corps vs Austin Aries/Matt Cross 
***1/2

Windy City Deathmatch - Colt Cabana vs Jimmy Jacobs
****

Takeshi Morishima/Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe/Homicide
***1/2_

*Overall: From Sydal/daniels vs the Briscoes onwards it's a really good show. Before it is passable. Could have sworn there was two Shimmer matches on when CJ Otis came out for the 4 Corner Survival . The Joe send off at the end was good too. Suprised that he got pinned in his last ROH match on US soil though. 

Great show though and well worth buying.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Other news though, got my copy of PWG: Sells Out today. Watched the first half of Disc 1 already. Danielson/Joe was quite amazing tbh.*​


----------



## McQueen

I actually rather enjoyed the opener on that show (if my memory serves correctly) and I normally don't much care for Albright.


----------



## Blasko

Say if I posted a 1000x1000 picture of Albright in your next rep comment from me...


----------



## McQueen

Year long banning..... and you have to wash Lax's back after his next match.


----------



## Blasko

I'll behave. :$


----------



## Obfuscation

Albright/Claudio only **1/2, its not possible! 

I figured those two would tear it up. Need to get the rest of the FYF shows, only have Finale and haven't gotten to watching it yet.


----------



## McQueen

Nah, Cody just get the England ones, the other ones aren't that great if you have a tight budget like yourself.


----------



## Obfuscation

The New York one seemed pretty good and so did Philly:$


----------



## JD13

Hailsabin said:


> Albright/Claudio only **1/2, its not possible!
> 
> I figured those two would tear it up. Need to get the rest of the FYF shows, only have Finale and haven't gotten to watching it yet.


You need to watch Finale. No doubt one of the best shows from last year.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm getting to it. Need to finish Better Than Our Best atm and then might go to Finale. Still have to watch Weekend Of Champions Night 2 as well.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Liverpool had the match where Doi and Shingo won the tag titles right? THat show is high on my 'To Buy' list...under a bunch of Dragon Gate and Kawada 'Best Of' DVD's.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, Liverpool also had a pretty damn good Joe/Nigel match.


----------



## Spartanlax

That Joe/Nigel match blew away my expectations. Halfway through you're thinking "this is alright, could be better", and as soon as you're done with that thought...BAM! Perfect booking and execution makes a good match into a great one.


----------



## McQueen

I think that was Joe's best match in his last year of ROH tbh.

Unless you want to count the Cage of Death which he wasn't in for too long.


----------



## Spartanlax

I wouldn't count the Cage Of Death, only 'cause he played such a small role. I'd pretty much give the credit to Hero/Claudio/Webb/Necro/Pearce/Steel/Homicide/Whitmer. Oh, and Gabe.

Speaking of that match, just re-watched it, and it's most definitely one of the best matches of this decade. Amazing story, insane crowd heat, and a craaazy brawl that builds and builds and builds until the sick finish. Looooove it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I think that was Joe's best match in his last year of ROH tbh.
> 
> Unless you want to count the Cage of Death which he wasn't in for too long.



Joe vs. Morishima is still superior, sorry.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I forgot about that match. I still like Joe/Nigel better though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finished Finale. Jesus christ I think I have a new overall favorite show. BLEW Unified out of the water for me. Nigel/Rave was insane and the rest of the card (minus the women's match) was fantastic. The ultimate steal for 10 bucks.


----------



## vivalabrave

BREAKOUT
The Briscoes vs. Cross/Jigsaw --- **3/4
Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli --- **1/4 
Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries (FIP Title) --- ***1/2
Albright/Whitmer vs. Delirious/Generico (No DQ) --- ***1/2
Lacey vs. Daisy Haze --- *1/2
Jacobs/Matthews vs. Strong/Romero --- ***1/4
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson --- ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title; Cage Match) --- ***3/4


----------



## Maxx Hero

It was brought up, so lets talk about it. Cage Of Death. Why is this such a good match. I watch it, and I watch it again. I do not enjoy this match. It can't be that I don't like caged brawls or death matches, as I have given both over ****, but this match does nothing for me. I still have it at ***1/2. I found the hardcore work poor and the story basic and lacking. I still consider DbDIV one of ROH's best shows, but I really don't like that match. Could someone explain to me why it's so good?


----------



## .EMO

Hey Guys, I just got back into Roh from going to the detroit show. So I left off around the fifth year festival. What did I miss?


----------



## Spartanlax

Maxx Hero said:


> It was brought up, so lets talk about it. Cage Of Death. Why is this such a good match. I watch it, and I watch it again. I do not enjoy this match. It can't be that I don't like caged brawls or death matches, as I have given both over ****, but this match does nothing for me. I still have it at ***1/2. I found the hardcore work poor and the story basic and lacking. I still consider DbDIV one of ROH's best shows, but I really don't like that match. Could someone explain to me why it's so good?


Story was basic and lacking? Wow, first time I heard that about this match.

Before I type some ridiculously lengthy thing about this match, lemme ask; are you familiar with the entire feud leading up to the match? Like, did you follow the shows/results and all the build-up?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Getting hit with trash while fans tried to hit Hero and company at COD = Epic Heel Heat from CZW. I loved that feud, that's was one of the few things that kept ROH interesting during 06.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Spartanlax said:


> Story was basic and lacking? Wow, first time I heard that about this match.
> 
> Before I type some ridiculously lengthy thing about this match, lemme ask; are you familiar with the entire feud leading up to the match? Like, did you follow the shows/results and all the build-up?


I know how it started, I own all of the milestone series, but I am fuzzy between 100th show and DbDIV. I really would like the lengthy thing as it seems everyone loves this match, but I can't fingure it out.



.EMO said:


> Hey Guys, I just got back into Roh from going to the detroit show. So I left off around the fifth year festival. What did I miss?


In the spring Mori proved himself against some big names like Aries (I was there) and the Briscoes had an good, yet over hyped match with the MCMG. TNA got strict and took all their talent. Aries, Joe, Homicide, and Daniels are all gone.

Early summer saw Mori continue making defenses and dominating. ROH went PPV and Aries made his return, leaving TNA. Delirious fueded Strong and NRC and the Resilience went back and forth. ROH had two shows in Japan that saw Nigel lose to Mori in Tokyo. July saw the Race To The Top Tourny where Claudio took out El Generico in the finals. Cluadio continued his fued with Sweet and Sour and Chris Hero. ROH had its second PPV, Driven, and it was off the charts with Danielson vs. Kenta as a bonus match and a taped Nigel vs. Danielson as the main event. At this point the Kel Steenerico/Briscoe fued was heating up and already was ****+.

DbD weekend saw two crazy hardcore matches with a 4 on 4 Resilience and NRC match and the other night had Steenerico and The Briscoes in a wild brawl. There was a show with two cage matches, but both disapointed. The big event of the summer was Manhatten Mayhem II. This show was just as good or better than the first with Danielson getting his shot at Mori (who broke some bones in Bryan's face legitly) and a great 2/3 falls match for the tag titles with Steenerico falling short again. Also at this show Jack Evans debuted his faction the Vulture Squad with Julius Smokes and Ruckus, and then later Jigsaw, who soon unmasked. The next weekend of shows was just as big. They included the 3rd PPV, Man Up. This had a Kel Steenerico/Briscoe Brother ladder war. It was an insane match that was literally non stop. Best ladder match I have ever seen. Meltzer wouldn't rate it because he didn't want to support wrestlers putting their careers on the line in matches like this. Also post match Jacobs, Black, and Necro debuted the Age Of The Fall Faction. They hung a Briscoe (Jay?) far above the ring and cut a promo under his bleeding body. Jacobs was covered in blood and it was sick.

The next weekend had a good friday show that saw Steen lose to Mori in a good match. PPV #4, Undeniable had Nigel beat Morishima. The rest of the fall went by fast. ROH sucked it up in Vegas and San Fran. Chris Hero cheated to win SotF and ROH brought in Misawa who did a damn good job with Kenta at GbH night two. AotF and the Briscoes had a lot of hardcore matches while the Resilience broke up. Aries and Danielson had a crazy good three match series.

The lasty weekend of the year started with PPV #5, Rising Above, where Nigel got his wig split in a gory yet technically beautiful match against Aries. He got a concussion also. Also in the fall Delirious and the now face Kel Steenerico fued with the Whitmer, Pearce, and Albright, the Hangm3n. H3 morphs with SnS and the result is Whitmer leaving ROH, Albright becoming unafiliated and Pearce becomes Sweeney's bitch. Nigel couldn't fight at Final Battle and went heel. AotF win the tag titles at this show.

The early months were meh to me. Hero had a cage match with Nigel, Danielson and Black were ok. NRC had the tag belts for a blink. It went by fast. 6th Ani was good. Nigel and Danielson rocked the hose and there was a stiff FIP three way match. At this point and time Stevens and Strong are in a hot fued. Then came the fantastic Dragon Gate weekend. I haven't seen them on DVD, but live 65% of the matches were ****+. Nothing much has happened since then in my view. Just alot of rematches. MCMG came back for some matches and Steen got a title shot in Canada. Claudio is also being pushed alot and I don't like it. The only other fued of note is Jimmy Jacobs and Aries. To many twists to explain. They have had one match that had like 5 or six months of build to it. I heard it was good.

And that is the last year of ROH.


----------



## .EMO

Wow, Thank you. That helps alot.


----------



## Sephiroth

I effing need that Grand Prix match now.


----------



## .EMO

Is that Mark Jindrak in the lower left corner?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> I effing need that Grand Prix match now.


I second this.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

What's that picture from? I'm not familiar with this Grand Prix stuff


----------



## crooked_reflection

.EMO said:


> Is that Mark Jindrak in the lower left corner?


Yes. He's known as Marco Corleone in CMLL.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey, Puro Nerds...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...g-noah-7-18-2008-kenta-vs-kensuke-sasaki.html

You're Welcome


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I have just downloaded Weekend of Champions Night 1, and was wondering what everyone thinks to Nigel McGuinness Vs Christopher Daniels? Daniels is probably my fav guy from TNA, and McGuinness is my current ROH fav, so I am really expecting something great from these guys.


----------



## .EMO

bigcal said:


> I have just downloaded Weekend of Champions Night 1, and was wondering what everyone thinks to Nigel McGuinness Vs Christopher Daniels? Daniels is probably my fav guy from TNA, and McGuinness is my current ROH fav, so I am really expecting something great from these guys.


From my memory it was an ok match. Nothing special but not bad.


----------



## McQueen

Weekend of Champions night 1 just so happens to be one of the 6 or so 2006 ROH shows I don't have Bigcal.

WOC Night 2 rules though.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

McQueen said:


> Weekend of Champions night 1 just so happens to be one of the 6 or so 2006 ROH shows I don't have Bigcal.
> 
> WOC Night 2 rules though.


I downloaded that too .


----------



## McQueen

Its a excellent show Cal.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

It better be! I have only seen the Danielson Vs McGuinness title Vs title match, which I thought was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that was the best match on the show but the rest is pretty fun.


----------



## Platt

Speaking of Danielson & McGuinness I was thinking of putting together a comp of there feud. Give me something to work on while I wait for the last Strong/Stevens matches to be released.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I've only seen two Danielson/McGuinness matches


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Speaking of Danielson & McGuinness I was thinking of putting together a comp of there feud. Give me something to work on while I wait for the last Strong/Stevens matches to be released.


i'd grab that if you do


----------



## Platt

Ripped all the matches available and it's 4 discs so far covering up to SOTF. Might play around with some menu art tonight see if I can get it ready for release


----------



## WillTheBloody

Platt said:


> Ripped all the matches available and it's 4 discs so far covering up to SOTF. Might play around with some menu art tonight see if I can get it ready for release


Is this singles matches only, or is stuff like the RTTTT N2 shenanigans there as well?


----------



## Platt

Everything they've done together in ROH (unless I missed something)

*04/29/06 Weekend Of Champions Night 2 Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
*07/29/06 Generation Now Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
*08/12/06 Unified Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 


*08/25/06 Epic Encounter II Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
*11/04/06 The Bitter End Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness 
*12/9/06 The Chicago Spectacular Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave & Shingo vs Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana


*12/22/06 International Challenge Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Jimmy Rave
*05/12/07 Respect Is Earned Takeshi Bryan Danielson & Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness & KENTA
*06/09/07 Domination (Aired on Driven) Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
*06/22/07 United We Stand Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji


*07/27/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
*07/28/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe & Matt Sydal vs Nigel McGuiness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Jay Briscoe
*10/06/07 Undeniable Nigel wins the ROH World Title
*10/19/07 Survival of the Fittest 2007 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson 
Bonus: 03/05/05 Trios Tournament 2005 Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky vs Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker 


*02/23/08 6th Anniversary Show Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
*03/15/08 Double Feature Night 2 Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
06/07/08 Respect is Earned II Bryan Danielson challenges Nigel McGuinness
08/02/08 Death Before Dishonor VI Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Tyler Black


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Platt said:


> Everything they've done together in ROH (unless I missed something)
> 
> *04/29/06 Weekend Of Champions Night 2 Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
> *07/29/06 Generation Now Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
> *08/12/06 Unified Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
> 
> 
> *08/25/06 Epic Encounter II Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
> *11/04/06 The Bitter End Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness
> *12/9/06 The Chicago Spectacular Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave & Shingo vs Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana
> 
> 
> *12/22/06 International Challenge Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Jimmy Rave
> *05/12/07 Respect Is Earned Takeshi Bryan Danielson & Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness & KENTA
> *06/09/07 Domination (Aired on Driven) Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
> *06/22/07 United We Stand Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji
> 
> 
> *07/27/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
> *07/28/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe & Matt Sydal vs Nigel McGuiness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Jay Briscoe
> *10/06/07 Undeniable Nigel wins the ROH World Title
> *10/19/07 Survival of the Fittest 2007 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> Bonus: 03/05/05 Trios Tournament 2005 Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky vs Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker
> 
> 
> *02/23/08 6th Anniversary Show Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> *03/15/08 Double Feature Night 2 Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
> 06/07/08 Respect is Earned II Bryan Danielson challenges Nigel McGuinness
> 08/02/08 Death Before Dishonor VI Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Tyler Black


Dammit, something else to add to my "buy" list .


----------



## Platt

While I'm posting listings here's the one fro Strong vs Stevens which will be ready to go as soon as RIE II and Hot Summer Nights are released.

Disc 1
03/10/07 Battle Of The Belts Strong vs Stevens
04/13/07 This Means War II NRC Jump Aries & Stevens
04/13/07 This Means War II Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Erick Stevens, Austin Aries & Matt Cross
04/14/07 Fighting Spirit No Remorse Corps attack Stevens
05/11/07 Reborn Again Strong, Richards & Romero vs Danielson, Stevens & Cross
06/08/07 A Fight At The Roxbury Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero

Disc 2
06/22/07 United We Stand Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs Matt Crosss & Erick Stevens 
06/23/07 Driven Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs Erick Stevens, Matt Cross, & Delirious
08/10/07 DBD V Night 1 Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero
08/11/07 DBD V Night 2 Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross
09/14/07 Motor City Madness 07 Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong vs Delirious vs Kevin Steen

Disc 3
09/15/07 Man Up Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
11/16/07 Reload Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Ray Beez (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) 
12/01/07 Unscripted III The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
12/30/07 Final Battle 07 Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
02/16/08 Redefined Strong vs Stevens

Disc 4
02/22/08 Unfinished Business 08 Roderick Strong attacks Erick Stevens out with the FIP title
02/23/08 6th Anniversary Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher
03/28/08 Dragon Gate Challenge II CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
03/29/08 Supercard Of Honor III Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
04/11/08 Bedlam In Beantown Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero vs El Generico
*04/26/08 Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens

Disc 5
05/10/08 A New Level Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki
*06/08/08 Respect Is Earned II Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
*07/19/08 Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens


----------



## -GP-

Yeah, i think i'll grab both of these when i'm back in the UK in September...

Just a thought: in case Danielson ends up being the first two time champ and takes the belt from Nigel and since they've got a program going anyway, wouldn't it be more wise to wait a bit and ride the angle through before finalising that comp?


----------



## Platt

I'll most likely either do that or release the first 5 then the rest as they become available as I do for my Mickie and Punk in WWE comps. Since it's one of those feuds that will most likely only end when one of the leaves ROH.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> While I'm posting listings here's the one fro Strong vs Stevens which will be ready to go as soon as RIE II and Hot Summer Nights are released.
> 
> Disc 1
> 03/10/07 Battle Of The Belts Strong vs Stevens
> 04/13/07 This Means War II NRC Jump Aries & Stevens
> 04/13/07 This Means War II Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Erick Stevens, Austin Aries & Matt Cross
> 04/14/07 Fighting Spirit No Remorse Corps attack Stevens
> 05/11/07 Reborn Again Strong, Richards & Romero vs Danielson, Stevens & Cross
> 06/08/07 A Fight At The Roxbury Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
> 
> Disc 2
> 06/22/07 United We Stand Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs Matt Crosss & Erick Stevens
> 06/23/07 Driven Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs Erick Stevens, Matt Cross, & Delirious
> 08/10/07 DBD V Night 1 Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero
> 08/11/07 DBD V Night 2 Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal vs Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross
> 09/14/07 Motor City Madness 07 Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong vs Delirious vs Kevin Steen
> 
> Disc 3
> 09/15/07 Man Up Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
> 11/16/07 Reload Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Ray Beez (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 12/01/07 Unscripted III The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
> 12/30/07 Final Battle 07 Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong
> 02/16/08 Redefined Strong vs Stevens
> 
> Disc 4
> 02/22/08 Unfinished Business 08 Roderick Strong attacks Erick Stevens out with the FIP title
> 02/23/08 6th Anniversary Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher
> 03/28/08 Dragon Gate Challenge II CIMA, Erick Stevens, & Go Shiozaki vs Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero
> 03/29/08 Supercard Of Honor III Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
> 04/11/08 Bedlam In Beantown Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero vs El Generico
> *04/26/08 Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens
> 
> Disc 5
> 05/10/08 A New Level Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki
> *06/08/08 Respect Is Earned II Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
> *07/19/08 Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens


I would HAVE to buy this because of how much i love the feud.


----------



## seabs

*That Strong/Stevens comp looks fuckin amazing Platt.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Both comps just look outstanding. God I'd love to get both.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I'd get the Nigel/Danielson comp when they evidentally have another singles match for the title.


----------



## Blasko

Since I am ACTUALLY employed. I may pick up both sets. 

So, after starting my first job, working a 8 hour shift...

I walk in and find my Holy Demon Army Comp from Highspots.

<3

OH. AND MY NEW NAME CAME.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish a certain somebody would play COD with me.


----------



## Blasko

Fuck you. 

Sunday is my only day off. I'll think of it.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Sunday is my only day off. I'll think of it.


I can't believe you sold out. Eric and RJ would never sell out on me and get a job.


----------



## Blasko

I need a way to get Puro DVDs. :$


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I need a way to get Puro DVDs. :$


Scientists are always looking for fresh bodies to experiment on...


----------



## Blasko

....Now you tell me this?


----------



## Maxx Hero

There are always advantages to jobs...met my girl at mine!

That and money...money is good!


----------



## -Mystery-

Watched KENTA/Kensuke today and I was slightly disappointed. The match was roughly 25 mins and Kensuke pretty much squashed KENTA a good majority of the time. I'd probably give it like ***1/2.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- that sounds like KENTA vs any heavyweight. He always gets his ass beat on for most of the match but won't stay down.

-Blasko- you son of a bitch! I'm the biggest Tenryu mark around here!

ROH's next sale better be a damn % off, I want some FIP.


----------



## volcanic

-Mystery- said:


> Watched KENTA/Kensuke today and I was slightly disappointed. The match was roughly 25 mins and Kensuke pretty much squashed KENTA a good majority of the time. I'd probably give it like ***1/2.


yeah, but that was the story it was telling. it was cool seeing KENTA hit Sasaki with his own Northern Lights Bomb though.

***3/4


----------



## Platt

BEAT THE HEAT SAVINGS!!!!!
Thursday, July 31, 2008

BEAT THE HEAT SAVINGS- TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: heat into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 8/8 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

TNA Slammiversary 2008 DVD

Features the King of the Mountain Match for the TNA World Title with Samoa Joe vs. Booker T. vs. Robert Roode vs. Christian Cage vs. Rhino
1. TNA X Division Title Match: Petey Williams vs. Kaz
2. Angelina Love, Velvet Sky, & Moose vs. Gail Kim, Roxxi & ODB
3. TNA Tag Title Match: LAX vs. Team 3D
4. Awesome Kong Open Challenge
5. Jay Lethal-So Cal Val Wedding
6. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles
7. TNA World Title King of the Mountain Match: Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode vs. Booker T vs. Christian Cage vs. Rhino (Special Guest Referee: Kevin Nash)

XPW Class X Presents: XPW TV The Complete Third Season (3 Disc Set)

Hot off the heels of the biggest XPW event to date, “Go Funk Yourself,” XPW entered Season 3 with the drama at an all time high! XPW World Champion Sabu had successfully fended off Rob Black’s attempt to have Terry Funk dethrone him, but that wasn’t the end of the XPW owner’s plans. Now he looked across the Pacific to Sabu’s most feared enemy of all time, Onita! But back home, Black had problems of his own as his wife Lizzy Borden was kidnapped by the dunce-tastic duo of Rocco and Jocco. Meanwhile, “White Trash” Johnny Webb nearly dies (for real) after TOOL and Luis Cypher attack him, but within weeks he and Jessica set out to find Homeless Jimmy. What fans find is the truth behind Jessica’s deep dark past! AND, INTENSE DRAMA LEADS TO INTENSE IN-RING ACTION!

PLUS two very different, yet both hardcore in their own way, debuts as Angel debuts early in the season and New Jack makes the season finale one to remember!

AND the series of vignettes that STILL have fans asking “What was in the box?!?!?!?!?”
LOADED WITH BONUS FEATURES!

Bonus matches NEVER AIRED ON TV, behind the scenes footage, fan cam footage, music videos, and more!


----------



## -Mystery-

Time for me to pick up Stevens/Strong LMS.


----------



## KaijuFan

So, ROH DVDs or Night 2 and 3 of King of Trios?


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> Time for me to pick up Stevens/Strong LMS.


I second that, and I still haven't got A New Level so I'll be picking that up too. So much wrestling so little time.


----------



## PulseGlazer

KaijuFan said:


> So, ROH DVDs or Night 2 and 3 of King of Trios?


ROH DVDs.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Allright plan on picking up LMS Stroung/Stevens show an SCH 3 but want 2 other shows anyone can help me as to which 2 I should grab out of the following:

Return Engagement
Tag Wars 2008
Take No Prisoners
A New Level
Up For Grabs
Rising Above


----------



## KaijuFan

Take No Prisoners sounds like an ideal choice, A New Level is fantastic, and Rising Above is damn good too. I'd say it's between those three since I didn't see any others you listed.


----------



## -Destiny-

*ROH Final Battle 2006*

4 Corner Survival -- ***
Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes -- *1/2
Colbana/Whitmer vs Jacobs/Albright -- **3/4
Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling -- ***3/4
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Rave -- ***1/4
6 Man Tag -- ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide -- ***3/4

*Overall Rating* -- ***1/4


----------



## KYSeahawks

With this Beat the Heat Sale on ROH I was wanting some help I know I want to get Take No Prisoners,and what are your guys thoughts on Up for Grabs.I will probably get it but are there any really good matches on it.

Also I was thinking of maybe trying some FIP But wanted to know what event was better Redefined or Dangerous Intentions 2008 not just what has the better Strong/Stevens match but the better card.

So I am getting three dvd's from with Take No Prisoners and I wanto to know how good Up For Grabs is and what is the better FIP DVD and also are the FIP Dvd's better than Up for Grabs.


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Redefined*
1. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (Career vs. Managerial License) - ***1/4
2. Chasyn Rance vs. Seth Delay - *
3. Rain & Lacey vs. Allison Danger & Trenesha - *3/4
4. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Robert Anthony & Shawn Osbourne (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - **1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher (Anything Goes Match) - ***3/4
6. Sal Rinauro vs. Tyler Black (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Shawn Murphy of Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express (Losing Team Can Never Wrestle in FIP Again) - **
8. Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/2


----------



## watts63

Here's why Solider Ant is my f'n hero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOcjq4siu7A&feature=related


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Ok so quick question before i order what is the better show out of the following need to know to finalise my order:

Tag Wars 2008
A New Level
DGC 2


----------



## Spartanlax

A New Level has to be owned by all ROH fans, so I'm gonna say that's the best, although I haven't seen the other two shows. Judging by others opinions, each of those shows are great in their own right, but A New Level is legitimately historic and great throughout, so I highly recommend it.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^Thanks Lax I was leaning towards tat out of the three anyway so now my next order looks like its going to be A New Level, TNP, SCH 3 an RE.

Anyone know anything about Up for Grabs? was the tournament anything special?

And also does anyone know if FIP Dangerous Intentions 08 is only a one match show for Stroung/Stevens or is the undercard decent aswell?


----------



## Sephiroth

Part 1 - What do Japanese wrestlers eat at the mall? Chinese food, of course! Also Saito loves Subway, CIMA LOVES the name "Golden China" (hehe), and BxB Hulk is unimpressed by this so called "Hulk Hogan" and his DVDs. CIMA ALSO HATES NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDS~!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnayqPVAeiI&feature=related

Part 2 - Genki is a bad fisher, Speed Muscle makes fun of stupid signs, Dragon Kid is afraid of EVERYTHING (especially gators), and Saito hates birds...a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-Wzn1Hlqtw

Barely understood any of this...but still fun to watch


----------



## Maxx Hero

I watched that one day in a post modern philosophy class. Everyone looked at me when I laughed at BxB Hulk with very little food sitting next to Shingo who has a huge pile of food.

Funny stuff. I really with someone could translate it as it looks like an entertaining 20 minutes.


----------



## Derek

Sephiroth said:


> Part 1 - What do Japanese wrestlers eat at the mall? Chinese food, of course! Also Saito loves Subway, CIMA LOVES the name "Golden China" (hehe), and BxB Hulk is unimpressed by this so called "Hulk Hogan" and his DVDs. CIMA ALSO HATES NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDS~!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnayqPVAeiI&feature=related


I loved Saito at the Beggining. "Hi. Nice meet you. My Name is Michael. Hahaha. Very Hot Day. Hahaha. Beautiful Day. Hahaha."


----------



## Obfuscation

-Destiny- said:


> *ROH Final Battle 2006*
> 
> 4 Corner Survival -- ***
> Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes -- *1/2
> Colbana/Whitmer vs Jacobs/Albright -- **3/4
> Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling -- ***3/4
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Rave -- ***1/4
> 6 Man Tag -- ***1/2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide -- ***3/4
> 
> *Overall Rating* -- ***1/4


I refuse to believe that Cide/Danielson is lower than 4 stars.


----------



## Burning Sword

Hailsabin said:


> I refuse to believe that Cide/Danielson is lower than 4 stars.


I agree to the max. ****1/4 for me

*ROH Up for Grabs:*

Hero & Albright vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus- ***
Steenerico vs. Nigel & Go- ***1/2-***3/4
AOTF vs. Pelle & Delirious- **1/4
Strong & Richards vs. Team Work- ***3/4
Steenerico vs. Hero & Albright- **1/2
AOTF vs. Team Work- N/A
Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne- *1/4
Claudio vs. Eddie Edwards- **1/2
Necro vs. Albright vs. Stevens- ***
AOTF vs. Steenerico- ***1/2


----------



## -Destiny-

There were some uneasy/sloppy points in the match IMO.


----------



## S-Mac

The match was about a **** 1/4 for me but with all the emotion it was a ***** imo


----------



## McQueen

I think Cide/Danielson title change was at most ****'s. I need to rewatch it though.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've only got it at about **** as well, actually.


----------



## McQueen

...and Andy's ratings are always right.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> ...and Andy's ratings are always right.


Either that or I just don't like 'Cide. 

And I was gonna use that Joker picture in your AV until I realised you fucking had it. You should replace it with Shane Storm.


----------



## McQueen

Just use it man.... use it!

Yeah, Cide is really fun but he gets overrated a lot.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I wanted a shot of him holding the knife to the cop's throat and saying "I just want my phone call..." Awesome stuff.

I actually don't dislike 'Cide, to be honest, I'm just not nearly as big a fan compared to many it seems. CM Punk's impression of him is always fantastic, though.

You watched any of Brody's set, btw? I was watching his singles match agianst Baba from '82 (last one on disc 1) and it's amazing how they managed to make the pinncle of the match a freakin' big boot. Brody's storytelling often gets overlooked I think, mostly in favour of his crazy brawling style. Guy's a ledg'.


----------



## McQueen

I actually haven't started it yet Andy. Haven't watched my wrasslin lately over the last 2 weeks.

"I want my phone call" was pretty awesome.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Today's pretty much the first time I've watched anything in ages as well. Watched a chunk of the Brody set, as well as some Rockers stuff and some 80s NWA. I'm on a huge 80s kick. Besides that, I've only watched Rey/Eddie from Smackdown in 2005 in the last couple weeks.


----------



## McQueen

I watched some PWG, thats about it.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Respect Is Earned II*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus ****1/4*

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4*

Chris Hero, Adam Pearce, Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright, Delirious, Pelle Primeau ****1/2*

*Fight Without Honor*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens *****1/4-****1/2*
Fucking Insane Ending

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Go Shiozaki ****3/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries *****1/2*​


----------



## KYSeahawks

Got kind of bored and just at some reviews on some ROH DVD's and I am interested in some more right now.I still want to get Take No Prisoners but cant decide on the other two.I am choosing between these dvd's.

Up for Grabs
Injustice
Eye of the Storm
Transform
Unscripted III
Choas at the Cow Palace
Survival of the Fittest
Caged Rage
A Fight at the Roxbury
and maybe FYF:Liverpool but I am kind of waiting for it to maybe pop back up on the big 10 sale as I saw it on their a little while ago.


----------



## JD13

With Kenny Omega being announced for ID2008 i decided to better familierise myself with his work. After searching youtube, i came across this highly amusing little gem :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XJF7huzUis


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROHRespect is Earned II:*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus- ***3/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards- ***1/2*

S&S Inc. vs. Albright, Delirious, & Primeau- *****

*Fight Without Honor:* Rederick Strong vs. Erick Stevens- *****1/4*

*ROH World Title:* Nigel McGuiness vs. Go Shiozaki- ****3/4*

*ROH World Tag Titles:* Jimmy Jacobs & Tyelr Black vs. Bryan Danileson & Austin Aries- *****1/2*​


----------



## Sephiroth

*Respect Is Earned II*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - *** 1/2*

*#1 Contender's Match*: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - *****

Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero, Adam Pearce, & Eddie Edwards) vs. Brent Albright, Delirioys, & Pelle Primeau -* ***

*Fight Without Honor*: Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens -* **** 1/4*

*ROH World Title*: Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Go Shiozaki - **** 1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*: Age of the Fall(c) (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries - ***** 1/2*​


KYSeahawks said:


> Got kind of bored and just at some reviews on some ROH DVD's and I am interested in some more right now.I still want to get Take No Prisoners but cant decide on the other two.I am choosing between these dvd's.
> 
> Up for Grabs
> Injustice
> Eye of the Storm
> Transform
> Unscripted III
> Choas at the Cow Palace
> Survival of the Fittest
> Caged Rage
> A Fight at the Roxbury
> and maybe FYF:Liverpool but I am kind of waiting for it to maybe pop back up on the big 10 sale as I saw it on their a little while ago.


Unless you are using the deal that is going on right now (is there one? I'm not sure), I'd wait until the week of the next ROH shows (8/15 & 8/16) because ROH will most likely release Battle for Supremacy and Vendetta II then. Vendetta II is a must buy. They'll possibly have a % sale, $10 sale, or Buy 3 Get 1 Free sale that week too.


----------



## Sephiroth

Double Post


----------



## seabs

*ROH: Respect is Earned II:*

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus*
_***1/2_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards*
_***_

*S&S Inc. vs. Albright, Delirious, & Primeau*
_***_

*Fight Without Honor: Rederick Strong vs. Erick Stevens*
_****1/4_

*ROH World Title: Nigel McGuiness vs. Go Shiozaki*
_***3/4_

*ROH World Tag Titles: Jimmy Jacobs & Tyelr Black vs. Bryan Danileson & Austin Aries*
_****1/2_​


----------



## -GP-

Right, so i just run into a pretty good quality version of a Jushin Liger vs. Randy Savage match from '96 NJPW...
Guessing some people here might be mildly interested in it, so i'll upload later


----------



## S-Mac

GP_Punk said:


> Right, so i just run into a pretty good quality version of a Jushin Liger vs. Randy Savage match from '96 NJPW...
> Guessing some people here might be mildly interested in it, so i'll upload later


Yeah that would be great if you could upload this. Sounds interesting


----------



## -Destiny-

Just found Stalemate, probably going to give it a watch tomorrow. Was the show any good?


----------



## Shaw13

GP_Punk said:


> Right, so i just run into a pretty good quality version of a Jushin Liger vs. Randy Savage match from '96 NJPW...
> Guessing some people here might be mildly interested in it, so i'll upload later


That'd be great.


----------



## -Destiny-

Stevens/Strong -- ****

Great match. The bump at the end was crazy.


----------



## Shaw13

I'm downloading both of these from the Multimedia section later on. Can't wait, hopefully i'll get my ratings up later.


----------



## KingCrash

-Destiny- said:


> Just found Stalemate, probably going to give it a watch tomorrow. Was the show any good?


If that's the one with Aries/Gibson and a match in the series with Homicide/Danielson it's OK, but there are a couple of horrible matches and the only reason to watch the opener is Punk's on commentary.


----------



## Shaw13

Steven vs. Strong ****
AOTF vs. Aries/Danielson **** 1/4


----------



## -GP-

Savage vs. Liger
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/418897-randy-savage-vs-jushin-liger-njpw-17-07-96-a.html


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Return Engagement*
1. Austin Aries vs. Silas Young - **1/4
2. Necro Butcher vs. Alex Payne & Mitch Franklin - N/R
3. Adam Pearce & Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau - *3/4
4. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif vs. Ashley Lane (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival) - **
5. Delirious vs. Chris Hero - **
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ****1/2
7. Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico - ***3/4
8. The Age of the Fall of Tyler Black, Joey Matthews, & Zach Gowen vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw - ***
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4


----------



## -Destiny-

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black 

Breakout -- ****
Southern Navigation -- ***3/4

Tyler was dominated more than I had hoped in the second match.


----------



## KingKicks

July 31st Videowire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruIKTkRjZRs


----------



## straightedge015

-Destiny- said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
> 
> Breakout -- ****
> Southern Navigation -- ***3/4
> 
> Tyler was dominated more than I had hoped in the second match.


I perceived it as Danielson having to change his entire moveset because Tyler had an answer for everything (usually) thrown at him.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

okayyyy help needed!!

ive been living away in thailand for the past 9 months and ive kinda lost touch with ROH through no fault of my own. The last shows i bought (and actually went too) were the two liverpool shows. (i know ive missed A HELL of a lot). I recently got back from bangkok after watchin nothing but WWE over there, as they play it 24/7 in some bars which was pretty cool. Upon gettin back, ive started to ge through alot of ROH again. Manhattan Mayhem, Death Before Dishonor 4, Dragongate Challenge, Supercard of Honor etc. And I was basically wondering, sinse liverpool, what are the ten best DVDs/Shows to download. I recently watched the PPV show with Generico/Steen vs Briscoes and I see that the product is still top-notch . 

So what are the must haves from the last 18 months???


----------



## seabs

*PWG: Sells Out - The Best Of Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Vol.1*

*Disc One*
*The Musical - April 17, 2004
1. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe*
_****1/2 
(Amazing stuff. Shame about the end)_

*The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
2. "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce vs. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian*
_***1/2 
(Couldn't get into this)_

*The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
3. CM Punk vs. Super Dragon*
_****_

*Free Admission (Just Kidding!) - November 13, 2004
4. "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. Jack Evans*
_****_

*All Nude Revue - February 12, 2005
5. Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon*
_****1/4_

*All Star Weekend Night 1 - April 1, 2005
6. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe*
_****1/4_

*Guitarmageddon - June 11, 2005
7. AJ Styles vs. James Gibson*
_****_

*Overall:* _Nearly everything is **** on this first disc. There's only Kaz/Pearce that isn't great imo but it's still good. Danielson/Joe is amazing stuff but the finish is such a shame. I honestly could have watched them go at it for an hour. It's probably the lesser of the 3 discs but great stuff throughout all the same._

*Disc 2*
*2nd Anniversary Weekend Night 1 - July 9, 2005
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match - Titles vs. Masks
8. Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Aerial Xpress (Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky)*
_****1/2 
(Never expected it too be this good)_

*2005 Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 - September 4, 2005
9. El Generico, Jack Evans, Frankie Kazarian, & Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost, Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, & Joey Ryan*
_****_

*Astonishing X-Mas - December 18, 2005
Guerrilla Warfare Match
10. Super Dragon vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen*
_****1/2_

*Hollywood Globetrotters - March 4, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match
11. Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong*
_****_

*Threemendous - July 16, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
12. Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy*
_****1/4_

*2006 Battle of Los Angeles Night 3 - September 3, 2006
13. CIMA vs. El Generico*
_****_

*All Star Weekend 4 Night 2 - November 18, 2006
14. El Generico vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC*
_****1/2_

*Overall:* _The first and last matches on this disc are incredible. The Title vs Mask match was the first I'd seen of all 4 wrestlers and I was blown away by all of them. Bosh & Lost are awesome heels and Aerial Express are just generally awesome. Very similar style and tag moves to MCMG. Everything ****+ for me on this disc. Awesome stuff._

*Disc 3*
*Based on a True Story - January 13, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
15. Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado*
_****3/4_

*Holy Diver Down - February 24, 2007
16. PAC vs. Kevin Steen*
_****1/4_

*All Star Weekend 5 Night 2 - April 8, 2007
17. Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC*
_***3/4_

*DDT4 Night 1 - May 19, 2007
18. CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson*
_****_

*DDT4 Night 2 - May 20, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
19. The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. PAC & Roderick Strong*
_****_

*Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
20. PAC & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen*
_****_

*Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Championship Title Match
21. El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson*
_****1/4_

*Overall:* _Yet again, nearly all ****+ matches. Hayashi/PAC is very close to **** but like Kaz/Pearce, I couldn't really get into it. PAC totally owns this disc tbh. The fact that he's English to only adds to his awesomeness. Ryan/Tornado blew me away tbh. Unbelievable story, action, spots, everything. Nearer to ****1/2 than the full 5 though. _

*Overall:*
_The whole set is pure awesomeness. BUY IT~!

Apart from Kaz/Pearce imo everything else is ****+ deserving. Wether you're a PWG veteran or a completely new fan like me, you need to buy this set. For less than a $1 per match, the match quality and value for money is unvelievable. Just buy it and realise how EPIC it is. Particualy reccommend it to a new PWG fan like myself._

*BUY THIS NOW~!*​


----------



## Obfuscation

Good review Seabs, I agree with just about most ratings. And yeah, I've never cared for Kazarian/Pearce since I saw it. Also glad that the AXP vs Arrogance match took you by surprise, excellent contest. 

This DVD set owns just about every other one out there. Its that great.


----------



## TheCobra333

ROH: Up For Grabs​

Opening Match: Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus
**1/4

Match #2: Nigel McGuinness and Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico
***1/2

Match #3: Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau
*1/2

Match #4: Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson
***1/2

Match #5: Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico
*3/4

Match #6: Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson
N/R, it made sense for Aries to act the way he did and the same match was scheduled for the next night.

Match #7: Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne
½*

Match #8: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Edwards
**

Match #9: Necro Butcher vs. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens
**3/4

Match #10: ROH World Tag Team Titles: Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black
***1/4


Overall: There is nothing you MUST see on this show. However, there are two very good first round matches and the Steenerico/AOTF final is very intense. It's also interesting to note that Prazak and Leonard on commentary really lightened up with the stand out line being:

Leonard: "Or maybe he can see them up the river to Vince like he did with Matt Sydal."

Prazak: "WHO'S VINCE?!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## PulseGlazer

angryWEFposter. said:


> okayyyy help needed!!
> 
> ive been living away in thailand for the past 9 months and ive kinda lost touch with ROH through no fault of my own. The last shows i bought (and actually went too) were the two liverpool shows. (i know ive missed A HELL of a lot). I recently got back from bangkok after watchin nothing but WWE over there, as they play it 24/7 in some bars which was pretty cool. Upon gettin back, ive started to ge through alot of ROH again. Manhattan Mayhem, Death Before Dishonor 4, Dragongate Challenge, Supercard of Honor etc. And I was basically wondering, sinse liverpool, what are the ten best DVDs/Shows to download. I recently watched the PPV show with Generico/Steen vs Briscoes and I see that the product is still top-notch .
> 
> So what are the must haves from the last 18 months???


Supercard of Honor 2, Good Times Great Memories, Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 and 2, Glory by Honor VI Night 2, Manhattan Mayhem 2,Driven, Man Up, Rising Above, Take no Prisoners, Sixth Anniversary Show, Dragon Gate Challenge 2, Supercard of Honor 3, Tag Wars 08, Return Engagement, A New Level


----------



## Platt

Another new comp in the works  just waiting on the last match for it to be finished.

Cheerleader Melissa vs MsChif
02/12/05 IWA:MS Melissa vs MsChif vs Mickie Knuckles vs Ariel vs Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze
11/06/05 Shimmer Melissa vs MsChif
02/12/06 Shimmer Melissa vs MsChif
03/31/06 ROH Melissa vs MsChif vs Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze vs Lacey vs Rain
04/01/06 ROH Melissa, Lacey & Rain vs MsChif, Allison Danger & Daizee Haze

04/15/06 Chickfight Melissa vs MsChif vs Mercedes Martinez
05/21/06 Shimmer Melissa vs MsChif
10/22/06 Shimmer Melissa & MsChif vs Lacey & Rain
01/12/07 RQW Melissa vs MsChif vs Eden Black
01/14/07 ChickFight Melissa vs MsChif

04/20/07 RQW Melissa & Jetta vs Mschif & Eden Black 
06/02/07 Shimmer Melissa & Mschif vs The Experience 
04/26/08 Shimmer Melissa & MsChif vs Dangerous Angels
05/17/08 Pro Wrestling Revolution Melissa vs MsChif


----------



## S-Mac

thanks for the review Seabs seems like im gunna have to buy this now


----------



## -Destiny-

Apart from his matches with Danielson what other singles bouts has Tyler Black had in ROH that rival the clashes with Dragon (if any).


----------



## KeepItFresh

His match with Nigel? 

He has also had some awesome tags with Jacobs.


----------



## Spiked.

His match with Nigel is overrated.

He barely got any offense. I have no idea why people love that match so much.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I, now have the match at only ****, but most likely it is still his 3rd best singles match in ROH.


----------



## Spiked.

KeepItFresh said:


> I, now have the match at only ****, but most likely it is still his 3rd best singles match in ROH.


It was a good match, but I have a hard time giving it ****. Tyler kicked out way too many times and got barely any offense in. It was a glorified squash match, in my opinion.


----------



## Spartanlax

Spiked. said:


> It was a good match, but I have a hard time giving it ****. Tyler kicked out way too many times and got barely any offense in. It was a glorified squash match, in my opinion.


Exactly; it was all about story-telling. Nigel is a veteran compared to Black, so naturally he was going to win...I mean, he's bigger, stronger, and more experienced, right? So, Nigel's dominating...dominating...dominating...and Black's still in the match. Nigel hits the lariat, and...gets a 2 count?! He hits it again...AND A 2 COUNT?! AND BLACK IS FIRING BACK?! HOLY FUCK BLACK'S GONNA WIN!

Black was made into a superstar with that match. He got in enough offense to remain credible and kicked out enough to look like a brave/tough mother fucker. That match made the crowd get behind Black 10000000% and then get PISSED at Nigel for winning. It was nearly perfect.


----------



## Recall

The crowd made that match, Nigel v Black would have stunk if people didn't pop for the first falsy and stayed with it for the next 10. It worked well for what it was and its sole purpose was to get Tyler over, it isn't in the 4 star range, 4 star matches have to be very special but its a fun story and an exciting match.


----------



## Spiked.

Spartanlax said:


> Exactly; it was all about story-telling. Nigel is a veteran compared to Black, so naturally he was going to win...I mean, he's bigger, stronger, and more experienced, right? So, Nigel's dominating...dominating...dominating...and Black's still in the match. Nigel hits the lariat, and...gets a 2 count?! He hits it again...AND A 2 COUNT?! AND BLACK IS FIRING BACK?! HOLY FUCK BLACK'S GONNA WIN!
> 
> Black was made into a superstar with that match. He got in enough offense to remain credible and kicked out enough to look like a brave/tough mother fucker. That match made the crowd get behind Black 10000000% and then get PISSED at Nigel for winning. It was nearly perfect.


The match made the Lariat look super weak.I was into the match thought it was great, but they over did the kick outs.


----------



## .EMO

Guys, What till you see the recent Black match with danielson. You will go drop-jaw of excenlecce. I might be overrating it cause I was there live, but it beats the nigel and the other danielson matchs.


----------



## Recall

.EMO said:


> Guys, What till you see the recent Black match with danielson. You will go drop-jaw of excenlecce. I might be overrating it cause I was there live, but it beats the nigel and the other danielson matchs.


When you see a show live it always better than on DVD, except on some few rare occasions. I stopped caring about hype because when all the people who were live say something is the best thing ever, since the atmosphere isn't the same when watching a DVD its impossible to live up to those expecations.

Then I end up disappointed and bitter - true story.


----------



## .EMO

rohrecall said:


> When you see a show live it always better than on DVD, except on some few rare occasions. I stopped caring about hype because when all the people who were live say something is the best thing ever, since the atmosphere isn't the same when watching a DVD its impossible to live up to those expecations.
> 
> Then I end up disappointed and bitter - true story.


Yeah I know what your saying. Just everything about it was perfect for me. I'm thinking it'll come off good on the dvd.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spiked. said:


> *The match made the Lariat look super weak.*I was into the match thought it was great, but they over did the kick outs.


Nah, Nigel does that on his own with his excessive use.


----------



## Spiked.

-Mystery- said:


> Nah, Nigel does that on his own with his excessive use.


That is pretty true, but the match didn't help the image.


----------



## -Mystery-

I agree with you in a sense because I think that Nigel should have executed two lariats in the match which Black would kick out of. I did think he attempted/landed too many.


----------



## vivalabrave

Gabe proclaims the latest shows the new Milestone Series



> Before this series of shows we were trying to think of a name like "The Milestone Series" or "Fifth Year Festival." However, nothing ever grabbed us. After seeing the results, this series of shows deserves a name like that. The name will be for Toronto, Detroit, Virginia, Manhattan and end with the 8/15 Cleveland and 8/16 Chicago shows (cause those are going to kick ass too). So, anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## .EMO

vivalabrave said:


> Gabe proclaims the latest shows the new Milestone Series


The "These shows kick ass series" It could work.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

vivalabrave said:


> Gabe proclaims the latest shows the new Milestone Series


The Rebirth or something like that.


----------



## seabs

-Mystery- said:


> Nah, Nigel does that on his own with his excessive use.


*Definatly true.*


----------



## .EMO

Well, I think I do it every year around this time. My birthday is coming up, what should I get. I have only tag wars from 2008


----------



## -Mystery-

Supercard of Honor III is a must.


----------



## Recall

.EMO said:


> Well, I think I do it every year around this time. My birthday is coming up, what should I get. I have only tag wars from 2008


Supercard of Honor 3 is easily worth your money. I tend to find a lot of shows are overrated but that one I seriously enjoyed and actually deserved the praise it got.


----------



## crooked_reflection

.EMO said:


> Well, I think I do it every year around this time. My birthday is coming up, what should I get. I have only tag wars from 2008


Do you have the PWG Best Of? That'd be my choice.


----------



## Obfuscation

Agreed. If you don't mind getting something other than ROH then totally get PWG Sells Out. 15 bucks, 9 hours and all the matches own.


----------



## KingKicks

Where would be the best place to buy PWG Sells Out if you are in the UK?


----------



## Obfuscation

I am assuming Highspots.com.


----------



## .EMO

Where do you find the best of pwg?


----------



## antoniomare007

how awesome is the Randy Savage vs Liger match posted in the media section??

should i get high expectations because of the amazing talent involved or the best for me is watch the match without getting my hopes up?


----------



## Obfuscation

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=19541&category=433


----------



## .EMO

Hailsabin said:


> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=19541&category=433



Are the matches full?


----------



## Obfuscation

Of course.


----------



## .EMO

I'm buying that right now. lol. Thanks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Great choice. Expect some awesome stuff from Generico & PAC. Especially their match vs each other. Wow at that one.


----------



## watts63

The ending to the NWA World title match between Albright & Pearce, Promos & etc:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2XDurbFlHU


----------



## Obfuscation

The new belt isn't too shabby. Pretty cool I got to see the aftermath to that match so soon.


----------



## S-Mac

Yep crowd seemed to enjoy that match. The new belt looks good and the post match stufff was good to watch


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm more fond of the original title, but I don't mind the red trim around it. Albright winning was pretty awesome imo.


----------



## McQueen

Spiked. said:


> The match made the Lariat look super weak.I was into the match thought it was great, but they over did the kick outs.


Everyone in ROH does that. Lets kick out 500 times in one match and make everyone elses offence look bad. Its fine every once in a while and sometimes that does work in context to the story of the match as that match got Tyler way over as a credible new young star for not staying down, but it went a little bit long for my tastes.

I don't think people should be kicking out of the "Jawbreaker" variation of Nigel's lariat so damn much. Like when I heard it took Nigel 3 Jawbreakers to put away Jerry Lynn a non-ROH regular.


----------



## Obfuscation

I remember when you used to praise the Briscoes.  I glad I was never super high on them in the first place.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I probably should hate the Briscoes for such nonsense, but I really enjoy there work until I actually notice them no selling.


----------



## McQueen

I got so pissed when I was watching Death Before Dishonor V Night 2(?) and Mark Briscoe gave Generico a Uranage Suplex on the steel ramp and it wasn't even the finish and they just used it as just another spot.


----------



## Obfuscation

I enjoy the Briscoes if its a small match. They can work their laughable style there all the want. Just keep that away from the matches that matter.



> I don't think people should be kicking out of the "Jawbreaker" variation of Nigel's lariat so damn much. Like when I heard it took Nigel 3 Jawbreakers to put away Jerry Lynn a non-ROH regular.


For crying out loud. That's egregious.


----------



## KeepItFresh

What does piss me off is that the Tower of London isn't a finisher.


----------



## McQueen

Same here KIF.

Stop being a mark Cody. By the way where is my DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

GENERICO IS THE BEST 4 LYFE!!~!!

I could start posting like that if you want. :side: 

I need a list of ROH shows first, then you can have your damn FIP show!


----------



## Sephiroth

You guys should check out the YLC 08 Finals! Burning Hammer spot IS AWESOME! Sure to please any puro nerd


----------



## Obfuscation

Me trying to build up my ROH collection is hard when there is so much Chikara I still need to get, mainly from this year. 

Might buy all of YLC from this year, but I might just spilt my cash to satisfy all my needs in indy wrestling.


----------



## KeepItFresh

You could just give up on Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, that's _NEVER_ happening.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> GENERICO IS THE BEST 4 LYFE!!~!!
> 
> I could start posting like that if you want. :side:
> 
> I need a list of ROH shows first, then you can have your damn FIP show!


I already told you what shows your getting out of this deal, i'm not going to change my trade just cause you decided week after we made our agreement you want some ROH shows. Unless you want Live in Osaka, Stalemate or New Frontiers.. :side:

I have most of my DVD's (the ones i've watched at least) packed up right now so I can't make a list.



Sephiroth said:


> You guys should check out the YLC 08 Finals! Burning Hammer spot IS AWESOME! Sure to please any puro nerd


No fuck that, the fact one of those talentless motherfuckers went ahead and did a Burning Hammer makes me hate that promotion 5000x more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Stalemate or New Frontiers?

Which do I want. Funny thing is, Gibson's matches are what make me want to see each one. I will go with New Frontiers since it is just sold out. That works. I can get your DVD ready to ship out soon.


----------



## McQueen

So CHICRAP Worst of 2005 and the two 2007 Trios nights and New Frontiers or IWA: A Matter of Pride 2005?

Because i'm not breaking up my CHIKARA trade because I want to get rid of that shit, it sends bad karma to the rest of my respectable DVD collection.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was hoping to get all of the Chikara anways I will take New Frontiers. Its worth it for Joe/Gibson. Plus Generico is on it so, yay. lolz.


----------



## McQueen

Ok, cool then. By the way Cody I don't know of you've tryed to text me the last few days or not but I broke my phone over the weekend. Need to get a new one. 

Here's a lesson fellow trolls, don't drink half the night and then agree to walk out to a lighthouse when its dark, you might fall in a lake. A very very cold lake.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

I only sent you one but I just figured you were asleep. Well, let me know when you get a new one and hopefully you don't break that one. lolz.


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Tragedy & Triumph*

*CHIKARA Campeones de Parejas*
Delirious & Hallowicked (c) vs. Mitch Ryder & Buck Hawke ***1/2

*No Disqualification*
Brodie Lee vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2 (FIREBALL~!)

*Grudge Match #2*
UltraMantis Black vs. Tim Donst **1/4

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Fire Ant (c) vs. Vin Gerard ***-***1/4

*Grudge Match #1*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Shane Storm ***1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Incognito N/A (Not Watching It Because Incognito Sucks)

Amasis, Icarus, Gran Akuma & Ophidian vs. Worker Ant, Player Uno, Soldier Ant & Stupefied ** (Someone Was Paused in This Match...But It Wasn't Uno)

Jimmy Olsen vs. Ultimo Breakfast *3/4

Eddie Kingston vs. Lince Dorado **-**1/4

*Great Promos From Kingston & Ryder*​


----------



## Platt

Watched some of that Chikara show today myself, made it through 4 matches that kinda interested me. Won't be making that mistake again :no:


----------



## watts63

Platt said:


> Watched some of that Chikara show today myself, made it through 4 matches that kinda interested me. Won't be making that mistake again :no:


Well, I really liked the show except for Incognito being on it & the 8 man tag.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I really loved that show. No classics but everything worked more towards their respective storyline, evenrything was fun, nothing too long, great CHIKARA show. Them at the Arena has been pretty great this year.


----------



## Platt

Maybe not knowing any of the storylines hurt my enjoyment but the only match I really enjoyed was the main event.


----------



## -Mystery-

I just started watching Chikara from 2008...

*Chikara Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One*
1. Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Cheech & Cloudy - **3/4
2. Moravian Greyhound vs. Zombie Plantain vs. Hydra - N/R
3. Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant - **1/4
4. Kylie Pierce vs. Sara Del Ray - **
5. Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm - ***3/4
6. Jimmy Olsen vs. Sabian - ***
7. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***1/4
8. Larry Sweeney vs. Hallowicked - ***
9. Claudio Castagnoli, Lince Dorado & Ophidian vs. Mike Quackenbush, Amasis & Tim Donst - ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

That 8 man tag only getting a ** rating is something I didn't expect. What was so bad about the match, botches?


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> That 8 man tag only getting a ** rating is something I didn't expect. What was so bad about the match, botches?


Nah, besides the Amasis being paused for the most of the time & Super Smash bros storyline, nothing really happened in this match. Maybe my expectations was just too high because they're four really good teams.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah, just overall lackluster then. That sucks. I figured that could have been on of the top matches on the show, especially with the people in there.

Claudio/Brodie being lower than 3 stars is lame too.  Sounded like this should have plenty of 'great' matches on it.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> Ah, just overall lackluster then. That sucks. I figured that could have been on of the top matches on the show, especially with the people in there.
> 
> Claudio/Brodie being lower than 3 stars is lame too.  Sounded like this should have plenty of 'great' matches on it.


Claudio being Sabu & the ending was great tho.


----------



## Obfuscation

I _need_ to see Claudio dive off the chair and fly to the outside.


----------



## McQueen

Platt said:


> Maybe not knowing any of the storylines hurt my enjoyment but the only match I really enjoyed was the main event.


Or maybe you just have taste.


----------



## Goku

Kikuchi,Kobashi|Can Am Express 5/25/92- ****3/4+*, Can't see myself going higher

Kind of disappointed from the praise I heard

---

McQueen, can you give me the dates of the other two Dyno|Tiger matches, especially the 9 minute one ?


----------



## McQueen

Not after rating that match so low. You can leave now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Invincible said:


> Kikuchi,Kobashi|Can Am Express 5/25/92- ****3/4+*, Can't see myself going higher
> 
> Kind of disappointed from the praise I heard
> 
> ---
> 
> McQueen, can you give me the dates of the other two Dyno|Tiger matches, especially the 9 minute one ?


LOL 

I gave that match at least **** - ****1/4.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just as mad at you now Dylan.

You're all fools, where is Andy?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I'm just as mad at you now Dylan.
> 
> You're all fools, where is Andy?


Andy's probably sleeping lol

Yah seriously, ***3/4? Really? That match was amazing and the crowd was one of the best I've ever seen in a wrestling match. They were into it till the very end nevering getting tired or quiet.


----------



## McQueen

That match and the way the worked it and the simple angle and story they told was absolutely perfect, and yes the crowd was epic.

Andy should be up, its midmorning there.


----------



## Spartanlax

Andy's suckin' some dick for some painkillers and the latest NJPW show.

Hold on, he's almost done, then I'll let him online.


----------



## vivalabrave

*golf clap*


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Invincible said:


> Kikuchi,Kobashi|Can Am Express 5/25/92- ****3/4+*, Can't see myself going higher




Well everybody has an opinion but I have a feeling that McQueen wants you to ban for that


----------



## Goku

I don't see how that match could be 5 stars or even 4 and half for that matter. It's extremely close to 4. Honestly I couldn't care less what other people rate it but this was nowhere near the level of some of the other great tag team matches. Telling a simple story perfectly and having a great crowd does not equal classic imo

****3/4+*

Oh and Andy's here


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> *golf clap*


i think you mean *japanese crowd clap*


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen, that match insisted upon itself too much. 

I like the Money Pit, that's my answer to your eventual bitching.


----------



## peep4life

Just ordered A New Level, Up for Grabs and FIP Dangerous Intentions with the 25% off sale.
Another thing, whats with all Chikara talk lately? Its kinda cheapening this section.


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> Another thing, whats with all Chikara talk lately? Its kinda cheapening this section.


I didn't laugh.

Top 5 Chikara shows to get this from this year. Sans KOT.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I'm just as mad at you now Dylan.
> 
> You're all fools, where is Andy?


Yeah, I've got it at ***** as well. The full version is AALLLLL that.



Spartanlax said:


> Andy's suckin' some dick for some painkillers and the latest NJPW show.
> 
> Hold on, he's almost done, then I'll let him online.


You must have me confused with someone... I ain't Michaels Jackson; I don't fuck with kids.

Seriously thuogh, I'll take some of those meds. And the New Japan.


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> I didn't laugh.
> 
> Top 5 Chikara shows to get this from this year.


#1 YLC Night 3
#2 AnniversarioCT
#3 2 Eyebrows Better Than 1
#4 KoT Night 3
#5 YLC Night 1


----------



## Obfuscation

What would you put instead of KOT? I've seen that one already.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy3000 said:


> You must have me confused with someone... I ain't Michaels Jackson; I don't fuck with kids.


Smack talk before the debate!! Feel the intensity!


----------



## watts63

Hailsabin said:


> What would you put instead of KOT? I've seen that one already.


Either Grit & Glory or Tragedy & Triumph

Oh yeah, I meant AnniversarioCT not MA.


----------



## Obfuscation

All right, thanks man. 

Tragedy & Triumph sounds like a fun show, as did Grit & Glory. Too bad Incognito wins two matches he should have on them. 

I might go with T&T just to see Vin Gerard capture the YLC.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

vivalabrave said:


> Smack talk before the debate!! Feel the intensity!


:lmao I never even noticed anything mentioned on the debate. I see it in the WWE section now, though. 

Lax, guess we'll have to continue the back-and-forth e-hate. So we're the blood feud going in...


----------



## Spartanlax

...wait, I made it into the debate?!

LMAO, this was a fun way to find out.

<3 you Andy...but in the WWE section, we're playing up a blood feud. WE'RE WORKERZ!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Spartanlax said:


> ...wait, I made it into the debate?!
> 
> LMAO, this was a fun way to find out.
> 
> <3 you Andy...but in the WWE section, we're playing up a blood feud. WE'RE WORKERZ!


Fake Internet feuds FTMFW


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Fake Internet feuds FTMFW


Nah. Real & legit or GTFO.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> Nah. Real & legit or GTFO.


You want to start somethin? lol


----------



## Obfuscation

ONLY IF ITS LEGIT.

Sure, why not.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm gonna laugh when McQueen turns everyone into Chikara trolls and then when there is nobody left that is a fan, McQueen is gonna turn face and be the biggest Chikamark ever.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> I'm gonna laugh when McQueen turns everyone into Chikara trolls and then when there is nobody left that is a fan, *McQueen is gonna turn face and be the biggest Chikamark ever*.


When Hell freezes over perhaps.


----------



## McQueen

That will never happen Sephy I assure you. Especially since I plan on never watching a CHIKARA match ever again.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Great, I show up earlier today and there's no fuckin' Can-Am talk!

Lucky I watched their match against Kawada & Taue from the '93 tag league last night 

Great little match. Kawada is just a fucking ing at selling his leg; it's not in the same way he sells it during the final of the same year, but that's becasue it hasn't been worked over to that extent. The Can-Ams jump him from the bell and go straight for it, picking away at it every chance they get. Result is Taue spending most of the time in there as Kawada recovers, only coming in for payback kicks to the Can-Am's heads for fucking with him. Can-Ams are great at keeping Taue isolated after they know the damage they did to Kawada's leg was extensive enough for him not to be such a threat anymore, and Taue's a big babyface heat grabber in his role. Furnas' dropkick is sweet as hell, and the fact he hits it abut 4 times in the match makes it even better. Eventually the HDA get enough of a foothold in the match that the Can-Ams' smarmy interference doesn't completely screw them over, and Taue kills Danny Kroffat with a Nodawa Otoshi for their shit. Anybody wants this, you know where to go... ***3/4


----------



## Platt

> August 8th: It's "Fan Appreciation Weekend" at ROHWrestling.com. You'll be able to save 30%-35% off your next order at www.ROHwrestling.com during this weekend only. We're kicking off the sale at 11am EST in a big way so check back later today for all of the details along with the special code you'll need to take advantage of this limited time offer. New DVDs will include "Battle For Supremacy" from Dayton featuring Nigel McGuinness vs. Adam Pearce in a ROH vs. NWA Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero in the show stealer, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens and much more!!! This is a rare chance to save 30-35% on all ROH live event tickets!!! Don't miss out because the sale only lasts for this weekend!!!


Fantastic sale glad i held off ordering a few things.


----------



## KingKicks

Awesome! this is the perfect kind of sale that i wanted for this week.


----------



## Bubz

lol i've never really cared about chikara, and i have never watched it, but why does everyone hate it so much? because im thinking of watching some stuff, just need to know what im in for lol


----------



## Platt

Battle For Supremacy cover


----------



## KingKicks

I forgot all about Danielson/Stevens II. Any know if it turned out better then the Transform match.


----------



## KaijuFan

Snazzy cover. 

I'm not a huge fan for Chikara, but I do enjoy most of their product. I can see why someone would hate it, but it's not really aimed for puro marks rather than a fun alternative.


----------



## Platt

Full sale details



> FAN APPRECIATION WEEKEND- TAKE 30%-35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> RING OF HONOR'S FAN APPRECIATION SALE CONTINUES THROUGHOUT THE WEEKEND:
> 
> -TAKE 35% OFF YOUR ORDER (FRIDAY 11AM-5PM EST)
> -TAKE 33% OFF YOUR ORDER (FRIDAY 5PM- SATURDAY NOON EST)
> -TAKE 30% OFF YOUR ORDER (SATURDAY NOON EST & MONDAY 9AM EST)
> 
> Please note that all times listed above are U.S. Eastern Standard time. You can now save 30-35% off everything with no minimum purchase required.*
> 
> As always our percent off sale includes all DVD's, live event tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. Save 30-35% off all orders with no minimum purchase. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events in the U.S.
> 
> To redeem your 30-35% Off Coupon on all orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: honor into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> The code listed above will be in effect all weekend. The percent off you receive depends on when the order is placed.
> 
> *Sale will officially end at 9am EST on Monday morning. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above and enter the code in the appropriate section.
> 
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section of the site:
> 
> Battle For Supremacy- Dayton, OH 6/27/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness vs. NWA Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce in a Title vs. Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens; Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero; plus more.
> 1. Shane Hagadorn & Tank Toland vs. Silas Young & Mitch Franklin
> 2. Tyler Black vs. Delirious
> 3. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe (Three Way Dance)
> 4. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries
> 6. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero
> 8. ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness vs. NWA Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce (Title vs. Title Match)
> 
> Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2007 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Features the two night Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup from Orlando, FL on 7/13/07 and Port Richey, FL on 7/14/07.
> First Round Matches
> 1. Krazy K vs. Scott Commodity
> 2. Seth Delay vs Billy Roc
> 3. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis
> 4. Nooie Lee vs Erick Stevens
> 5. Chasyn Rance vs Chi Chi Cruz
> 6. Adam Flash vs Sideshow
> 7. TJ Mack vs Bruce Santee
> 8. Matt Cross vs Sal Rinauro
> 
> Second Round Matches
> 9. Matt Cross vs. Bruce Santee
> 10. Adam Flash vs. Chasyn Rance
> 11. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero
> 12. Krazy K vs Billy Roc
> 
> Semi-Final Matches
> 13. Krazy K vs Chris Hero
> 14. Matt Cross vs Chasyn Rance
> 
> Finals
> 15. Chris Hero vs. Matt Cross
> 
> Action Packed Wrestling ’’Solving The Puzzle’’ 5/24/08 (Double DVD-R)
> 
> 1. Handsome Johnny vs. Lenn Oddity
> 2. Bathory vs. Marc Krieger
> 3. Killer Stevens vs. Timothy Plazma vs. The Creeper
> 4. Kyle Durden vs. Matt Turner
> 5. Daizee Haze vs. Nikki Roxx
> 6. Bobby Fish vs. El Generico vs. Jigsaw vs. Rob Vegas
> 7. Dunn & Marcos vs. HC Loc & Judas Young
> 8. Delirious vs. Azrieal
> 9. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal
> 
> True Lies and Alibis- The Blackjack Mulligan Story
> 
> One of the most beloved wrestlers of all time, Blackjack Mulligan in the pages of his autobiography, "True Lies and Alibis" tells the story of a life lived with grit, determination, and to the fullest. From humble beginnings in West Texas, he became a wrestling legend, folk hero, and eventually, a WWE Hall of Famer.
> 
> The stories in these pages have never been told outside of the wrestling world. Take a look behind the curtain as one of wrestling's greats tells tales as only a great storyteller can.


----------



## peep4life

Good thing I made an order yesterday to take advantage of the 25% of sale.:no:
Fucking ROH. Battle for Supremacy doesn't really interest me that much besides Dragon/Stevens.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Stevens bores me.


----------



## watts63

FUCK! I would take advantage of this beautiful sale but I'm very short on $$$ & focusing on CHIKARA & SoCal wrestling promotions.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that sucks, 25% off to 30% off. I made an order last week. :lmao


----------



## crooked_reflection

I took advantage of the ROH sale.

I purchased the 2 GEAR shows, 2 ROH Orlando GA tickets, and the 2007 Jeff Peterson Memorial Tournament. It totaled out to $58.60 including shipping.


----------



## Platt

Picked up the new ROH and APW shows and 11 shoots. Wanted to pre-order the Mr Perfect set but they've removed it :no: hate it when they do that for the big sales.


----------



## .EMO

This sale is awesome.

I got:
Live in Tokyo Poster Event thing
Eye of the Storm
Best of Cm Punk Vol.1
Fifth year festival: Finale
Joe vs. Punk 2
Pro wrestling Riot:Uncontroable
Pro wrestling Riot: Decleration of War

All for 72 dollars


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Fuck, if I wasn't going on holiday next week I'd so be in on this.


----------



## Blasko

Someone help me with a ROH Order.

Anything 05/Current good stuff.


----------



## .EMO

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Someone help me with a ROH Order.
> 
> Anything 05/Current good stuff.


Tag Wars 08 is really good.


----------



## KaijuFan

05- Joe vs Kobashi, Steel Cage Warfare, Manhattan Mayhem

Current: Six Year Anni, A New Level, Supercard 3, Dragon Gate Challenge 2, maybe Battle for Supremacy it looks pretty good on paper from the 3rd match up.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'm fully expecting this to be ignored by everyone since it's so old, but fuck it:

*12.11.80 Real World Tag League Final: Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta v Terry Funk & Dory Funk Jr. (All Japan Pro Wrestling)*

Epic match! You know how you get those matches that go 45+ minutes, but feel like they go by in 15? Y’know, Ric Flair was always good at them? Well that’s what this match does so well; uses a good deal of time (43 minutes exactly) to get their story – and in this case, stories – across, but does it in such a way that it never becomes boring and the viewer is always into it. And with all of that said, I feel this match’s biggest strength is its ability to transition flawlessly from story to story:

I feel it’s split into three main areas – Terry and Dory focus on the younger Jumbo; Jumbo and Baba focus on Terry; Jumbo gets pissed at Terry, building to the finish. The first is your standard face in peril type deal, with the older, wiser Funks focusing on you Tsuruta. That’s not to say it’s a bad thing of course, because it isn’t, and the crowd is suitably loud. The transition from part 1 to part 2 is excellent; Jumbo’s been trying to get himself out of there for a long time, but the Funks are just too good at cutting the ring in half, so when Terry goes for a butterfly suplex too neat the ropes, Jumbo seizes his opportunity, tossing Terry backwards over the top, allowing him to finally make the tag to Baba.

Part 2 is Terry’s beatdown! Much the same as the Jumbo work over period, they just cut the ring in half and try not to give Terry any chance of making a tag to his fresher brother. It’s simple, but it works ever so well. Eventually though, Terry’s persistence pays off – much like Jumbo’s did – and he makes a tag to Dory. Soon enough, with Dory’s freshness showing, the Funks are back on top, and this time it’s Baba who suffers the beatdown. Enter phase 3: with Baba on the receiving end of some heavy punishment, Jumbo says “To hell with this!” and takes a stand by himself, kicking Terry repeatedly in the head for daring to beat on his big goofy partner. From this point on, Jumbo is a pissed off maniac, and Terry’s his punch bag.

The last 10 minutes are just great! See, Terry wouldn’t drop to Jumbo’s level of aggression – he was there for the tag league, not to fight, and he was smarter than that anyway – so he managed to refrain from doing so. This may have been a mistake though, because Jumbo and Baa were really taking it to Dory, and without Terry being as fired up as possible – like Jumbo was for his team – they might not have what it takes. So when Jumbo goes for a top rope knee drop on Dory, Terry dives on top of his brother and takes the blow himself. Terry, for all intents and purposes, is dead at this point. Once again then, Jumbo and Baba try to put Dory away… but ol’ Dory just will not stay down. At all! And it gives Terry enough time to recover… and now he’s pissed! 

Eventually the fight goes outside, with all four guys brawling on the floor. Then they realise the ref’ is counting them out, so a struggle to get back in ensues… which Terry and Dory narrowly miss out on. Unfortunately the count out finish is slightly anti-climactic, but the absolute awesomeness of the previous 42 minutes is just so, well, awesome, that it’s hard to find fault in a count-out. Sure it would’ve been better if they gave us a clean winner, but it’s the 80s – one who expects that every match is guaranteed to walk away disappointed… even if it is the final of the promotion’s biggest tag team league. So, somewhat weak finish included, this match is probably some of the absolute best tag team wrestling you’re likely to see in the 80s. In fact, I don’t recall one being this good for another year. Coincidentally, it happened in the 1981 final. Guess which pair of brothers were in that one? 

*****1/2*


----------



## McQueen

Dory and Terry quite frankly are the shit as far as *GREAT* Tag Teams go, yet they are never talked about unless Andy and I are around.

You all need more Double Funk in your lives.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Wait 'til I start pimping the Terry/Brody singles match from 12/7/82... Terry is just mind-blowingly awesome in it!


----------



## McQueen

Coincidence, I'm about to watch that match.....  Edit: Actually no i'm not, different match same guys.

I'm saying it right now, I like 80's All Japan more than 90's for the most part. Especially the late 90's when it started to become all about the head dropping. I blame lack of Jumbo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Coincidence, I'm about to watch that match.....  Edit: Actually no i'm not, different match same guys.
> 
> I'm saying it right now, I like 80's All Japan more than 90's for the most part. Especially the late 90's when it started to become all about the head dropping. I blame lack of Jumbo.


Me too, actually. The 90s probably had the "better" wrestling, but I can sit and watch 80s All Japan all fuckin' day... I can only watch 90s All Japan for 18 hours 

Give me Harley Race, Jumbo, Baba, Funks, Brody and Flair over the 4 pillars, despite how awesome the 90s was, and I'l be happy. Chosu and Tenryu in the 80s automatically = awesome!


----------



## McQueen

I LOVE the Choshu invades angle, in fact my favorite match was the famous Jumbo/Tenryu vs Choshu/Yatsu tag from Jan '86. My only real problem with 80's wrestling in general is lack of clean finishes but what can you do. I'll take an unclean finishs being the norm over constant 'overkill' finishes anyday.

What ROH!?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually prefer Chousu & Yatsu/Jumbo & Tenryu 1/86 to 6/9/95! I don't think it's actively "better", but it might be my favourite tag match of all time. Either that or Brody/Hansen v Steamboat/Youngblood from the '82 Tag League.


----------



## McQueen

Oh my I have not seen that Brody/Hansen vs Steamer/Youngblood match yet and lo and behold.... its on my Brody Comp!

Smashing!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It rocks! I watched the other night in fact. Youngblood dies.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think i've ever actually seen him wrestle. He's like the Buck Robley of NWA.

Yeah I went there... Colonel Buck Robley.


----------



## Burning Sword

OMG, Andy, McQueen, and I. The Terrific Trio are back together again . What do I hear about this Bruiser Brody and Funk Brothers?


----------



## McQueen

I think Andy is leaving tbh.

We were just talking about great tags in 80's All Japan.... and The Destroyer.


----------



## Burning Sword

Great 80s Tags, nice. I need to start watching more of them. I've been in a KENTA mode for the time being .


----------



## McQueen

Nothing wrong with KENTA mode.


----------



## Burning Sword

You're right about that. I finished watching that match he had with Nakajima on 6/13 this year. About ****1/4 tops.


----------



## Sephiroth

Burning Sword said:


> You're right about that. I finished watching that match he had with Nakajima on 6/13 this year. About ****1/4 tops.


You have a non-clipped vesion of that?! UPLOAD IT NOW!

Edit: Lmao, that is one of the worst ROH covers I've ever seen. It's almost as if they don't try or Gabe hands his laptop over to his 12 year old epileptic autistic nephew who is paralyzed from the neck down.


----------



## straightedge015

Andy3000 said:


> I'm fully expecting this to be ignored by everyone since it's so old, but fuck it:
> 
> *12.11.80 Real World Tag League Final: Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta v Terry Funk & Dory Funk Jr. (All Japan Pro Wrestling)*
> 
> Epic match! You know how you get those matches that go 45+ minutes, but feel like they go by in 15? Y’know, Ric Flair was always good at them? Well that’s what this match does so well; uses a good deal of time (43 minutes exactly) to get their story – and in this case, stories – across, but does it in such a way that it never becomes boring and the viewer is always into it. And with all of that said, I feel this match’s biggest strength is its ability to transition flawlessly from story to story:
> 
> I feel it’s split into three main areas – Terry and Dory focus on the younger Jumbo; Jumbo and Baba focus on Terry; Jumbo gets pissed at Terry, building to the finish. The first is your standard face in peril type deal, with the older, wiser Funks focusing on you Tsuruta. That’s not to say it’s a bad thing of course, because it isn’t, and the crowd is suitably loud. The transition from part 1 to part 2 is excellent; Jumbo’s been trying to get himself out of there for a long time, but the Funks are just too good at cutting the ring in half, so when Terry goes for a butterfly suplex too neat the ropes, Jumbo seizes his opportunity, tossing Terry backwards over the top, allowing him to finally make the tag to Baba.
> 
> Part 2 is Terry’s beatdown! Much the same as the Jumbo work over period, they just cut the ring in half and try not to give Terry any chance of making a tag to his fresher brother. It’s simple, but it works ever so well. Eventually though, Terry’s persistence pays off – much like Jumbo’s did – and he makes a tag to Dory. Soon enough, with Dory’s freshness showing, the Funks are back on top, and this time it’s Baba who suffers the beatdown. Enter phase 3: with Baba on the receiving end of some heavy punishment, Jumbo says “To hell with this!” and takes a stand by himself, kicking Terry repeatedly in the head for daring to beat on his big goofy partner. From this point on, Jumbo is a pissed off maniac, and Terry’s his punch bag.
> 
> The last 10 minutes are just great! See, Terry wouldn’t drop to Jumbo’s level of aggression – he was there for the tag league, not to fight, and he was smarter than that anyway – so he managed to refrain from doing so. This may have been a mistake though, because Jumbo and Baa were really taking it to Dory, and without Terry being as fired up as possible – like Jumbo was for his team – they might not have what it takes. So when Jumbo goes for a top rope knee drop on Dory, Terry dives on top of his brother and takes the blow himself. Terry, for all intents and purposes, is dead at this point. Once again then, Jumbo and Baba try to put Dory away… but ol’ Dory just will not stay down. At all! And it gives Terry enough time to recover… and now he’s pissed!
> 
> Eventually the fight goes outside, with all four guys brawling on the floor. Then they realise the ref’ is counting them out, so a struggle to get back in ensues… which Terry and Dory narrowly miss out on. Unfortunately the count out finish is slightly anti-climactic, but the absolute awesomeness of the previous 42 minutes is just so, well, awesome, that it’s hard to find fault in a count-out. Sure it would’ve been better if they gave us a clean winner, but it’s the 80s – one who expects that every match is guaranteed to walk away disappointed… even if it is the final of the promotion’s biggest tag team league. So, somewhat weak finish included, this match is probably some of the absolute best tag team wrestling you’re likely to see in the 80s. In fact, I don’t recall one being this good for another year. Coincidentally, it happened in the 1981 final. Guess which pair of brothers were in that one?
> 
> *****1/2*


I actually just got the 80, 81, and 82 Tag League Finals off of a torrent. Glad to know it was worth it 

Talking about 80's All Japan, the 70's stuff is just as good too. Especially when Brisco, Dory, Terry, Harley, etc. went over to defend the title. Once you get used to the slower pacing, those matches are godly.


----------



## McQueen

Terry vs Jumbo 2/3 falls for the NWA Title in Summer of '76 is a really awesome match.


----------



## straightedge015

Yeah. I like Jumbo/Harley from a year later a little more.


----------



## Bubz

> Lmao, that is one of the worst ROH covers I've ever seen. It's almost as if they don't try or Gabe hands his laptop over to his 12 year old epileptic autistic nephew who is paralyzed from the neck down.


lmao!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Terry vs Jumbo 2/3 falls for the NWA Title in Summer of '76 is a really awesome match.


Absolutely! One of my favourites ever.



straightedge015 said:


> Yeah. I like Jumbo/Harley from a year later a little more.


Watched this on the bus today actually. Surprisingly, I wasn't feeling it all that much. It was really good, but it just never struck me as "awesome" like Terry/Jumbo did. I also watched Jumbo/Billy Robinson before it, so perhaps I was a little jaded after seeing something that was as different for 1970's standards. 

Speaking of which, that Jumbo/Robinson 3/5/77 match is just so freakin' great. Seriously, it's from 1977? I bet some of the OVW, or whatever WWE's development territory is called nowadays, guys couldn't pull off shit like this 31 years later. It's pretty much Jumbo trying to keep Robinson down with varied holds, only for Billy to find some of the most unusual ways of escapeing each and every time. Works really well as the match progresses, since the finish consists of some good old bomb throwing - sensible bomb throwing, mind you. So much great little touches that it's hard to remember them all, but Billy Robinson may have the most unusually awesome offence for a wrestler in the 70s. Hell, for any era. He kinda gives off that World of Spost vibe, but blends it so well with high end heavyweight wrestling. Absolutely fantastic match, and I'm really looking forward to watching the rematch from 6 days later. ****1/2

And like you said, once you get used to the slower pace, actual old-school wrestling is so damn great... I've been watching 70s wrestling frequently for about 3 years now and it gets better every time.


----------



## McQueen

Andy since I know you like NJ Juniors stuff so much did you see what was uploaded today on the great ones site?


----------



## straightedge015

Andy3000 said:


> Absolutely! One of my favourites ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched this on the bus today actually. Surprisingly, I wasn't feeling it all that much. It was really good, but it just never struck me as "awesome" like Terry/Jumbo did. I also watched Jumbo/Billy Robinson before it, so perhaps I was a little jaded after seeing something that was as different for 1970's standards.
> 
> Speaking of which, that Jumbo/Robinson 3/5/77 match is just so freakin' great. Seriously, it's from 1977? I bet some of the OVW, or whatever WWE's development territory is called nowadays, guys couldn't pull off shit like this 31 years later. It's pretty much Jumbo trying to keep Robinson down with varied holds, only for Billy to find some of the most unusual ways of escapeing each and every time. Works really well as the match progresses, since the finish consists of some good old bomb throwing - sensible bomb throwing, mind you. So much great little touches that it's hard to remember them all, but Billy Robinson may have the most unusually awesome offence for a wrestler in the 70s. Hell, for any era. He kinda gives off that World of Spost vibe, but blends it so well with high end heavyweight wrestling. Absolutely fantastic match, and I'm really looking forward to watching the rematch from 6 days later. ****1/2
> 
> And like you said, once you get used to the slower pace, actual old-school wrestling is so damn great... I've been watching 70s wrestling frequently for about 3 years now and it gets better every time.


I like it a lot. Just smart work all around that made both guys look great in the end. 

I got the 3 Jumbo/Billy matches somewhere, but haven't got around to seeing them yet for some reason.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Andy since I know you like NJ Juniors stuff so much did you see what was uploaded today on the great ones site?


Holy shit... just checked there. I'm so fucking on those. I've got a clipped version of the Ohtani/Wagner match, and if this one's full, it'll be all kinds of awesome. And I say that having seen half of it already...

Straightedge, I'm fully intending to watch the Jumbo/Race match again since I have it on DVD anyway. Today I watched it on an mp4 player screen with a bunch of fucking bored lifeguards acting like cock ends on a bus. I mean, if you're bored, bring something to keep you amused... a prostitue or something.


----------



## McQueen

I totally just dowloaded it.


----------



## Spartanlax

Sorry to ruin the mini-Puro discussion...

...but I randomly dug up the few CZW shows I own (which is like 4 shows from 2005), and goddamn, what fun shows they are. Everyone's just doin' crazy fun shit in their matches, the crowds are big and rambunctious, the roster is varied and talented...great stuff. It's insane how fast and far they fell from the end of 2005/beginning to 2006 to where they are now. Pitiful.


----------



## McQueen

You ever break up my puro discussion again your banned Lax, we understand each other Kawada-not-liker!

You're on thin ice as it is.


----------



## Spartanlax

Nick F'N Gage > Kawada

....that's right. I said it.


----------



## McQueen

Your seriously close to getting a spam warning in the Other Wrestling section, and yes that would be a first.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I totally just dowloaded it.


I'm on it tomorrow since I should probably go to sleep right now, but I got my painkillers back today... I'm savouring the buzz a while longer.

Speaking of juniors matches, did you watch any of those Hase matches I sent you? The Yamada match is fucking great.



Spartanlax said:


> Nick F'N Gage > Kawada
> 
> ....that's right. I said it.


I wouldn't be surprised if he actually DID ban you for that.


----------



## McQueen

I only downloaded one so far, thanks for reminding me I'll do the other one right now.

I've downloaded about 6 match in the last week and I haven't watched any yet lol.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'm on about 20 and I've watched 5! I wanted to put them onto DVD, but Windows DVD Maker is being a total prick and it won't work. 

I managed to get a hold of some Mid-South. Murdoch, Flair, Taylor, DiBiase, Duggan... Murdoch! Butch reed as well. And Murdoch.


----------



## McQueen

D.B. AHH SAY!

Mid South seems like good times, I need to see more of it.


----------



## peep4life

Finally got around to watching some of the Puro I've bought from IVP. Don't know what took me so long cause it owns. Watch Kobashi vs Misawa for the GHC title from 3/01/03. What a phenomenal match. The emotion and heart these two men put into the match is astounding.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> D.B. AHH SAY!
> 
> Mid South seems like good times, I need to see more of it.


Ted's match with Flair for the NWA Title from 1985 (unsure of the exact date right now) was fantastic. Dick freakin' Murdoch comes out before the match and tells DiBiase that he's too inexperienced to challenge for the strap and that Dick should be the one to go for it, only for Ted to tell him he's over the hill or something. Murdoch gets all pissed and beats the shit out of him, leaving him a bloody mess. Result is an insanely hot crowd for the eventual match (after a "will he/won't he continue" angle), and after the match - which was the absolute shit on its own - Murdoch destroys Ted even more. He gives him a fucking brainbuster on the concrete for fuck's sake! And this is 1985! Tremendous angle and match. It's on dailymotion, btw.



peep4life said:


> Finally got around to watching some of the Puro I've bought from IVP. Don't know what took me so long cause it owns. Watch Kobashi vs Misawa for the GHC title from 3/01/03. What a phenomenal match. The emotion and heart these two men put into the match is astounding.


I seem to remember having a discussion about this not that long ago. In the *WWE* thread lol.


----------



## McQueen

Did you get Kobashi GHC complete?

Yeah Andy i've seen that Flair/DiBiase match with the Murdoch angle and its awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth

I am going to die laughing when Lax gets a permaban for saying "C.J. Otis does a better Burning Hammer than Kobashi, especially when it's onto a chair"


----------



## PulseGlazer

So...Andy, I have a bone to pick with you. That Jumbo vs. Billy Robsinson from 77 is ***** and one of the finest wrestling matches I've ever seen anywhere. **** 1/2, are you on drugs?! (Okay, the last part was uneccessary but come on man!)

Also... tell me more of Murdoch. I've seen little, I've loved it lots.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - DDT4 2008 Night 1*

1. *Hook Bomberry vs. Nemesis* - **

2. *2.0 vs. Los Luchas* - ***1/2

3. *Candice LeRae vs. TJ Perkins* - ***1/2
Don't know why I like Candice getting punished, but I do.

4. *Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. Ronin & Scorpio Sky* - **1/4

5. *The Dynasty vs. El Blazer & KAGETORA *- ***1/4

6. *Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe* - ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
7. *El Generico & Kevin Steen (c) vs. Davey Richards & Super Dragon* - ***1/2-***3/4
Seriously Super Dragon needs to stop. It's embarrassing at this point.

8. *Owen Steen vs. Excalibur* - ***** :side:


----------



## watts63

*EPIC Pro Wrestling WAR Untitled*

*EPIC WAR Championship*
Markus Riot (c) vs. Jack Evans ***3/4

Brawlin' Bo Cooper vs. Matt Jackson *1/2

Ryan Drago vs. R2K N/A

Davey Richards vs. Kaos **1/2

Aaaron Scott & Bolo vs. Mike Santiago & Kazuki N/A

Lil' Cholo vs. Tony Kozina **1/2

Joey Ryan vs. Nikki **1/4

The Surburban Commandos vs. Charles Mercury, Chimaera & Biggie Biggz **1/2

*Anahiem Marketplace 9/9/07*
Human Tornado, Lil' Cholo & Junior vs. Markus Riot, Jack Evans & Silver Tyger ***1/4

*Pro Wrestling WAR 4/10/05*
Austin Aries vs. Adam Pearce ***1/4-***1/2​


----------



## Groovemachine

PWG All-star weekend V Night 1:

Disco Machine vs Nosawa- **1/4

Roderick Strong vs Rocky Romero- ****
-Some innovative stuff from these guys, great chemistry between them.

Claudio Castagnoli vs Human Tornado- ***1/4

Matt Classic vs Kikutaro- **3/4
-Comedy-wise, very funny

Kevin Steen vs Jack Evans- ****

Kaz Hayashi vs Alex Shelley- ***3/4
-Technically very sound. I hate to sound like a total smark, but the leg work was completely forgotten about in the latter portion of the match. If that doesn't bother you, bump up the rating a little.

Richards vs Low Ki- ****1/4
-Stiff, intense action. Great stuff.

Pac vs Generico- ****1/2
-I LOVED the story they told in this one. The feeling-out process, with Generico testing out the newcomer, then having to change his tactics when Pac gets a little too much offense in. Then simply a battle of who can out-do their opponent the most, leading to the finish.

Terrific show, one of the best PWG cards I've seen.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> *Did you get Kobashi GHC complete?*
> 
> Yeah Andy i've seen that Flair/DiBiase match with the Murdoch angle and its awesome.


Yeah I have Vol.1 Fucking good stuff. I also have a Stan Hansen comp and a Liger comp I need to watch. My ROH/FIP order came in yesterday, so I really want to watch those especially Stevens/Strong LMS.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> So...Andy, I have a bone to pick with you. That Jumbo vs. Billy Robsinson from 77 is ***** and one of the finest wrestling matches I've ever seen anywhere. **** 1/2, are you on drugs?! (Okay, the last part was uneccessary but come on man!)
> 
> Also... tell me more of Murdoch. I've seen little, I've loved it lots.


I've got no arguments with ***** for Jumbo/Billy. I want to watch it again anyway since, like the Race match, I watched it on an mp4 player on a bus full of drunks. And yeah actually, I was on drugs at the time . opiates tend to cloud judgment. Have you seen their rematch from 6 days later?

And Murdoch is straight awesome. He's in that 'surly bruiser' mould like Race, Slater, Hansen etc., but he's got a different kind of offence, busting out shit in the early 80s that would be considered high end for the mid-90s. As a promo guy... he's all that and a bag of chips. He's also great at channelling Terry Funk in his selling; it can be comical at times, but it somehow manages to keep itself within the realms of "realistic". He loves to do this thing where he gets punched, and kinda flops face first on the mat with his ass sticking in the air. Then he gets up... but falls back into the same position. Then he tries to get back up again... and just falls back on his ass. I've seen Jerry Brisco stand in front of him in the ring and try not to laugh at it. It's funny to watch, but not because it's comically bad, rather it's comically good, if that even makes sense. I've managed to get a hold of some of his Mid-South stuff recently, so that should really be the shit.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'm going to sexually harass "the great man" to put up more of Murdoch.

And now I'm not sure which Jumbo vs. Billy I saw! I only recall one from 77 so maybe we're even discussing different matches... Or maybe I'm senile.


----------



## straightedge015

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ISXYVR9

For PulseGlazer, or whoever, this is probably the best Murdoch match I've seen. vs. Butch Reed from Mid-South


----------



## McQueen

I'm gonna Brainbuster any bitches who don't jump on the "Dirty" Dick Murdoch train.

I'm so buying all his IVP best of's next time I order from them.


----------



## -Mystery-

More Chikara watched (sorry McQueen).
*
King of Trios Night 1*
1. Las Chivas vs. Team ROH (Shane Hagadorn, Rhett Titus & Alex Payne) - **1/4
2. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Worker Ant) vs. Mototsugu Shimizu, Go & Michael Nakazawa - **3/4
3. Sea Amigos (Call-Me-Kevin, Unibouzu & D.W. Cycloptopuss III) vs. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple (UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones) - *
4. Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm & Jorge "Skayde" Rivera vs. Team Egypt (Mecha Mummy, Ophidian & Amasis) - ***1/4
5. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ vs. Brodie Lee, Jimmy Olsen & Retail Dragon - **1/2
6. Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger, Diehard Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz) vs. Team IPW-UK (Martin Stone, Terry Frazier & Sha Samuels) - ***
7. Las Chivas vs. The Colony - **1/2
8. BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Joker) vs. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple - **
9. Mike Quackenbush, Jorge "Skayde" Rivera & Shane Storm vs. Cheech, Cloudy & m.c. KZ - ***
10. Team IPW-UK vs. The Golden Trio (Hallowicked, Delirious & Helios) - ***1/4

*King of Trios Night 2*
1. Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. Southern Saints (Shaun Reed, Reno Diamond & Marcus O'Neill) - **1/2
2. The Soul Touchaz (Willie "da Bomb" Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett) vs. Team B.S.E. (Kobra Kai, Super Xtremo & Sombra Canadienese) - ***
3. Sweet & Sour Inc. (Bobby Dempsey, Sara Del Rey & Tank Toland) vs. F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma & Chuck Taylor) - **3/4
4. Team Stranglehold (Tim Donst, Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) - **1/4
5. Team IWS (El Generico, Player Uno & Stupified) vs. Team F1RST (Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) - ***3/4
6. Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Glacier & El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream, Jr. - ***
7. Team Japan vs. Team AZW (AkuA, Immortal Black & Immortal White) - **
8. F.I.S.T. vs. The Soul Touchaz - ***1/4
9. The Fabulous Three vs. Team WWF (Demolition Ax, Demolition Smash & One Man Gang) - **1/4
10. Team IWS vs. Team Mexico - ***1/2
*
King of Trios Night 3*
1. F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Icarus & Gran Akuma) vs. The Colony (Worker Ant, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant) - ***1/4
2. Team Mexico (El Pantera, Lince Dorado & Incognito) vs. Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm & Jorge "Skayde" Rivera - ***3/4
3. Team Japan (MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO) vs. BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston, Joker & Ruckus) - ***3/4
4. The Golden Trio (Hallowicked, Delirious & Helios) vs. The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke) - ***1/4
5. Tag Team Gauntlet Match featuring: Demolition, Crossbones & Hydra, The Immortals, North Star Express, The Kartel, Southern Saints, Las Chivas, Super Smash Bros., Mototsugu Shimizu & Go, Bobby Dempsey & Sara Del Rey - **1/2
6. BLK OUT vs. The Golden Trio - ***1/2
7. The Colony vs. Team Mexico - ***1/4
8. Vin Gerard vs. Glacier vs. Martin Stone vs. Reno Diamond - **
9. Michael Nakazawa vs. m.c. KZ - **3/4
10. Tim Donst, Create-A-Wrestler, Chiva II & Arik Cannon vs. Ophidian, Amasis & Los Ice Creams - **
11. BLK OUT vs. Team Mexico - ***3/4


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

straightedge015 said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ISXYVR9
> 
> For PulseGlazer, or whoever, this is probably the best Murdoch match I've seen. vs. Butch Reed from Mid-South


I haven't watched this yet, but I have it downloaded and hoping to burn it to DVD soon. Reed was pretty great from what I've seen of his Mid-South stuff. Murdoch... well that goes without saying.



McQueen said:


> I'm gonna Brainbuster any bitches who don't jump on the "Dirty" Dick Murdoch train.
> 
> I'm so buying all his IVP best of's next time I order from them.


Holy shit, I forgot I bought all of them a while back! All 8 volumes. And a couple Terry Funk discs. And a Kanemoto disc! Where the fuck did I put those?!


Downloading the Jumbo/Billy rematch right now, Glazer. According to the man himself, it's "equally as great as the first". Needless to say, I'm stoked.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I'm gonna Brainbuster any bitches who don't jump on the "Dirty" Dick Murdoch train.


You should go all CM Punk on their ass: 
"I rise up, not like a phoenix, but like the zombie corpse of Dick Murdoch. This brainbuster is for you."
-CM Punk


----------



## straightedge015

Andy3000 said:


> I haven't watched this yet, but I have it downloaded and hoping to burn it to DVD soon. Reed was pretty great from what I've seen of his Mid-South stuff. Murdoch... well that goes without saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I forgot I bought all of them a while back! All 8 volumes. And a couple Terry Funk discs. And a Kanemoto disc! Where the fuck did I put those?!
> 
> 
> Downloading the Jumbo/Billy rematch right now, Glazer. According to the man himself, it's "equally as great as the first". Needless to say, I'm stoked.


Yeah, Reed's ok. Ever seen his matches with Flair in Mid South? They had 3 or 4 in '85, one was an hour draw


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've seen their match from 10/27/85. Which one is the hour draw? The 10/27 match goes about 50+, but it's been a while since I saw it (about 3 years ago, which may be the reason I'm calling Reed "great") so I don't have much recollection of it. I don't have a link for it anymore either. Actually, I don't even know how I managed to get a hold of it in the first place.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> I am going to die laughing when Lax gets a permaban for saying "C.J. Otis does a better Burning Hammer than Kobashi, especially when it's onto a chair"



Dude, you know the Burning Hammer on the chair is badass! It could only be trumped by maybe an avalance Ganso Bomb through a flaming table...maybe


----------



## McQueen

CJ Otis doesn't deserve to use the Burning Hammer, thats the point.


----------



## straightedge015

Andy3000 said:


> I've seen their match from 10/27/85. Which one is the hour draw? The 10/27 match goes about 50+, but it's been a while since I saw it (about 3 years ago, which may be the reason I'm calling Reed "great") so I don't have much recollection of it. I don't have a link for it anymore either. Actually, I don't even know how I managed to get a hold of it in the first place.


Yeah, it's clipped to about 50 minutes I think. It's pretty great for the most part. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GGY9NPIG


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> CJ Otis doesn't deserve to use the Burning Hammer, thats the point.


No one but Kobashi deserves to use the Burning Hammer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

straightedge015 said:


> Yeah, it's clipped to about 50 minutes I think. It's pretty great for the most part.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GGY9NPIG


Great stuff, man. I always remembered this as Reed's best match (assuming I mixed up the date originally).


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Tag Wars 2008*

Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, & Ernie Osiris vs Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, & Michael Nakazawa- **

Silas Young vs Rhett Titus- **1/2

Joey Matthews vs Jigsaw- **3/4-***

Kevin Steen & Generico vs Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli- ***1/2
-Great pre-match promo, hilarious moment with Steen mocking Nigel; "Oww, I hurt my head, I need six months off! No, wait, seven months, just to be safe!"
-Really solid tag match, interesting dynamic between Nigel & Claudio

Necro Butcher vs Delirious- **1/2
-Pretty standard brawl, really.

Vulture Squad (Evans & Ruckus) vs SnS Inc (Hero & Albright)- ***

Aries/Ibushi vs Briscoes- ****

Motor City Machine Guns vs Age of the Fall (Jacobs & Black)- ****1/4
-Brilliant tag, I'm wary of over-rating it, but could easily push it to ****1/2. A textbook tag team match, great emotion between Shelley & Jacobs, really engaging stuff.

-Some awesome character development on Jacobs' part in a post-match backstage skit.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> CJ Otis doesn't deserve to use the Burning Hammer, thats the point.


CJ Otis or Fire Ant, take your pick.


----------



## KeepItFresh

AOTF/MCMG ****1/2, it was better than AOTF/Briscoes II.


----------



## Groovemachine

Had a bit of a wrestle-fest today, here's another:


*ROH Take No Prisoners*

Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Delirious vs Go Shiozaki- ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong- ***1/2

AOTF (Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews) vs Briscoes- ***1/2

Brent Albright vs Erick Stevens- **1/4

Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson- ****1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black- ****1/2


DVD Bonuses:

Dingo vs Davey Richards- **1/2 (Extended squash, pretty fun, Dingo got some nice offense in)

Adam Pearce/BJ Whitmer vs Jigsaw/Ruckus - **

NOAH match: Briscoes vs Marufuji & Suguira - ****1/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Wow really? I mean I love the talent in the match, but I've only seen it get rated like ***3/4 by quite a few people. 

I have it downloaded, just need to watch it like right now. Hopefully I won't be to partial towards it.


----------



## mateuspfc

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=y9zJxY_lzjI

Awesome.


----------



## KaijuFan

What does Pearce do to drug dealers? Buy drugs from them.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - DDT4 2008 Night 2*


1. Los Luchas vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong - ***1/4

2. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2 - ***3/4
*
PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
3. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. El Blazer & KAGETORA - ***1/2

4. Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

5. The Dynasty, Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. 2.0, Candice LeRae & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
6. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong - ****1/4 - ****1/2

Overall both DDT4 08 Nights were great but if you only get 1 DVD between the two definitely get Night 1.


----------



## McQueen

Hailsabin said:


> CJ Otis or Fire Ant, take your pick.


Temporary Ban or Perma Ban, take your pick.

Never ask me a stupid question like that again.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## GenerationNeXt

mateuspfc said:


> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=y9zJxY_lzjI
> 
> Awesome.


I fucking love that promo lol

Looks like someone's abusing their power.


----------



## Platt

Couple of shows named
Northern Navigation - 7/25/08
New Horizons - 7/26/08


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Southern Navigation*
1. Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau - *
2. Rhett Titus & Rex Sterling vs. Mitch Franklin & Sean Denny - *
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Alrbight vs. Damian Wayne (Non Title Four Corner Survival) - **1/2
4. Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens - **3/4
5. Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Match) - **3/4
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4
8. Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji, & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero - ****1/4


----------



## Maxx Hero

They need to name things better and quit stealing NOAH's use of 'Navigation'


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Return Engagement*

Austin Aries vs Silas Young- **

Necro Butcher vs Alex Payne/Mitch Franklin- *
-A non-match really, but fun to see Necro own the students.

Claudio Castagnoli/Pelle Primeau vs Sweet 'n' Sour Inc (Pearce & Albright)- **1/2

Chris Hero vs Delirious- **3/4

Motor City Machine Guns vs Briscoes- ****1/2

Kota Ibushi vs El Generico- ****1/4
-My first time seeing Ibushi, so may be rated a little high, but this was just a terrific athletic contest.

Vulture Squad (Jack Evans, Ruckus & Jigsaw) vs AOTF (Tyler Black, Joey Matthews & Zack Gowen)- ***

Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen- ***1/2

Awesome show-long angle involving Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries, some really strong work from Jacobs in particular.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC5bowLG7Dk

New Videowire


----------



## Platt

RIE II cover








Vendetta II cover. Liking the way they used the same fonts as the original









More new merch






































> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> The Ring of Honor Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale returns at www.rohwrestling.com It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, August 21st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles.
> 
> **KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 25% OFF TICKETS FOR ALL LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!
> 
> All Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 9/19- Boston, MA
> 9/20- Philadelphia, PA
> 10/10- Coral Springs, FL
> 10/11- Orlando, FL
> 10/24- Hartford, CT
> 10/25- Edison, NJ
> 11/7- Montreal, Quebec
> 11/8- Toronto, Ontario
> 11/21- Dayton, OH
> 12/27- New York, NY
> 1/16- Manassas, VA
> 1/30- Detroit, MI
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, August 21st at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following items are now in stock in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Vendetta II- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/28/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a Grudge Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn in a Non Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Brent Albright & Roderick Strong vs. Go Shiozaki & Adam Pearce; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher; plus more.
> 1. Rhett Titus & Delirious vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young
> 2. Jay Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens
> 3. Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau (Lights Out Match)
> 4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze
> 7. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong vs. Go Shiozaki & Adam Pearce
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (Non Title Match)
> 9. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> Respect Is Earned II- Philadelphia, PA 6/7/08 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor's seventh PPV features Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries for the Tag Titles; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki for the ROH World Title; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor; plus much more.
> 
> Respect Is Earned PPV
> 1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
> 2. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 3. Chris Hero, Adam Pearce, & Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright, Delirious, & Pelle Primeau
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (Fight Without Honor)
> 5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH World Title Match)
> 6. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> Bonus Matches
> 7. Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston
> 8. Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe (Philadelphia Street Fight)
> 
> wXw...European Navigation ''Dead End VIII'' Day 2 6/22/08 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big Van Walter; Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness in a wXw #1 Contender's Match; KENTA vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Jay Briscoe vs. Thumbtack Jack in a Relaxed Rules Match; Chris Hero vs. Takashi Sugiura; plus more.
> 1. Eddie Edwards vs. Bernd Fohr
> 2. Chris Hero vs. Takashi Sugiura
> 3. Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy vs. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin (wXw Tag Team Title Match)
> 4. KENTA vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 5. Jay Briscoe vs. Thumbtack Jack (Relaxed Rules)
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (wXw #1 Contender's Match)
> 7. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big Van Walter
> 
> WWE Great American Bash 2008 (DVD)
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Title Match: Miz & John Morrison vs. Zach Ryder & Curt Hawkins Finlay & Hornswoggle vs. Jesse & Festus
> 2. U.S. Title Match: Shelton Benjamin vs. Matty Hardy
> 3. ECW Title Match: Mark Henry vs. Tommy Dreamer
> 4. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels
> 5. WWE Divas Title Match: Michelle McCool vs. Natalya
> 6. World Title Match: CM Punk vs. Batista
> 7. Parking Lot Brawl: JBL vs. John Cena
> 8. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. Edge
> 
> NEW RING OF HONOR APPAREL!!!
> 
> The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> -Age of the Fall Military Cap
> -Necro Butcher "No Pain Allowed" T-Shirt
> -Claudio Castagnoli "Ricola Bomb" T-Shirt
> -Kevin Steen & El Generico T-Shirt


----------



## KingKicks

I...I must have that Steen and Generico shirt.

I'm liking both new covers as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

Holy shit! The WXW show with Claudio/KENTA, Danielson/Nigel, and Kobashi & Go teaming has been released! Must buy!


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Aries looks like a Columbia Drug lord.


----------



## Recall

Maxx Hero said:


> They need to name things better and quit stealing NOAH's use of 'Navigation'


They've used it twice, just twice.

They need to fix the fucking light set up, seriously nothing comes close to 2003 ROH picture quality compared to the shit they have now. Also im getting fed of having to watch my indy matches on mute, why do people go to wrestling shows - just to chant retarded shit. Fucking stop it.


----------



## vivalabrave

Sonic_Storm06 said:


> Aries looks like a Columbia Drug lord.


I was thinking porn star or cocaine-fueled drummer of a band from the 70's.


----------



## KaijuFan

I was thinking John Morrison. <.< >.>


----------



## vivalabrave

_We don't put Austin Aries in the head scissors in the Palace of Wisdom._


----------



## peep4life

Respect is Earned II has two Jigsaw matches. Its an instant must buy.


----------



## KeepItFresh

That is actually a reason not to buy the show.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Which is the better show between Battle for Supremecy or Up for Grabs.I already know I am going to get Take No Prisoners,Respect is Earned II and Vendetta II


----------



## peep4life

KeepItFresh said:


> That is actually a reason not to buy the show.


I was being sarcastic should have used this little guy so that it would have come off better:no:


----------



## KeepItFresh

peep4life said:


> I was being sarcastic should have used this little guy so that it would have come off better:no:


Or maybe your sarcasm should be sarcastic.


----------



## KaijuFan

KYSeahawks said:


> Which is the better show between Battle for Supremecy or Up for Grabs.I already know I am going to get Take No Prisoners,Respect is Earned II and Vendetta II


I picked up Battle for Supremacy over Up For Grabs. Some of the ratings I've seen for UFG aren't that great, and the card for BFS looks pretty solid from the third match up.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

King jobbing to Jiggy was not cool.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH A New Level*
1. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***1/4
2. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero - ***3/4
3. Chris Hero & Brent Albright vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau (Tag Team Scramble Match) - **1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher - ***
6. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/2
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4


----------



## Maxx Hero

KeepItFresh said:


> Or maybe your sarcasm should be sarcastic.


Harsh much?

And as another point, Jigsaw is not that bad. Look at his work with Matt Cross or Hallowicked...that stuff isn't half bad.


----------



## peep4life

Maxx Hero said:


> Harsh much?
> 
> And as another point, Jigsaw is not that bad. Look at his work with Matt Cross or Hallowicked...that stuff isn't half bad.


I actually don't mind Jigsaw in tags or small doses, I was just surprised that he had two matches on 1 DVD, It could be worse, it could be Mitch Franklin, that guy is awful


----------



## Sephiroth

*"Look at his work with Matt Cross..."*

LMAO! That is the_ best_ argument ever!

Edit: OH SHIT!

Shane Storm is no more!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ltug4wmUYA


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> *"Look at his work with Matt Cross..."*
> 
> LMAO! That is the_ best_ argument ever!
> 
> Edit: OH SHIT!
> 
> Shane Storm is no more!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ltug4wmUYA


THE BEAST HAS BEEN UNLEASHED~! He looked like that clown from Twisted Metal.

Also...Gerard's TRANSFORM >>>>>>>>> Smokes' TRANSFORM.


----------



## KaijuFan

Wee, two new additions to the Best on the Indies series!

HEY: The Claudio Castagnoli Story









Edge of Sanity: The Delirious Story









I'm diggin' Claudio's dvd title. Might have to pick it up with that nice lineup.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm definitely grabbing that Claudio set in the next couple of weeks.

*CZW - A Tangled Web*

EMO vs. Jon Dahmer vs. Drew Blood vs. Rayza - *1/4

Joe Gacy/Alex Colon vs. LJ Cruz/Ryan McBride vs. Super Smash Bros. (Player Uno/Stupefied) - **1/4 and that's due them playing Mortal Kombat with the Wii on the big screen

Devon Moore vs. Trent Acid - DUD even for this show

Sami Callihan vs. WHACKS - *1/4

Sonjay Dutt & Chuck Taylor vs. Ruckus & Pinkie Sanchez - **1/2

*CZW Tag Title Match*
Naptown Dragons (Dustin Lee/Scotty Vortekz) vs. Team AnDrew (Andy Sumner/Drew Gulak) - **1/2

*CZW Iron Man Title Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Brain Damage - *3/4

*TLC Match - Winner Gets Loser's Bitch for 5 min.*
2 Girls, 1 Cup (Beef Wellington, Greg Excellent & Kylie Pierce) vs. The Miracle Ultraviolence Connection (Cheech, Cloudy & Brodie Lee) - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Tangled Web Match*
Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - **

And there was also some Nicky Benz crap I couldn't sit though. Horrid show, and this was one of their best of the year so far. :no: Someone needs to push Zandig down a flight of stairs and tell him to grab the railing on the way down.


----------



## McQueen

How bad is IYF gonna cream himself when he sees that Delirious DVD?


----------



## Spartanlax

Do I get Take No Prisoners or Respect Is Earned II? I've seen Black/McGuinness from TNP and Stevens/Strong from RIE2...haven't seen anything else from either show. I'm leaning torwards TNP. Thoughts?


----------



## KingKicks

Spartanlax said:


> Do I get Take No Prisoners or Respect Is Earned II? I've seen Black/McGuinness from TNP and Stevens/Strong from RIE2...haven't seen anything else from either show. I'm leaning torwards TNP. Thoughts?


I would slightly give the edge to Take No Prisoners.

*Take No Prisoners*
Claudio/Black/Delirious/Shiozaki ***1/4
Strong/Steen ***1/2
Briscoes/AOTF ***3/4
Stevens/Albright **3/4
NRC/VS ***3/4
Danielson/Aries ****1/4
McGuiness/Black ****3/4

*Respect Is Earned II*
Steenerico/VS **3/4
Richards.Claudio ***1/4
SnS/Albright, Delirious, Pelle ***
Strong/Stevens ****1/4
McGuiness/Shiozaki ***3/4
AOTF/Team Work ****1/2


----------



## Spartanlax

Good enough for me, thanks Benjo. Although the two bonus matches on RIE2 really interest me, however I'm sure they'll be available in the indy section sometime soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Up For Grabs*
1. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Chris Hero & Adam Pearce vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw - **1/2
2. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***3/4
3. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau - *3/4
4. Tag Team Title Tournament Round 1- Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries - ***3/4
5. Tag Team Title Tournament Semi Finals- Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Chris Hero & Adam Pearce - **
6. Tag Team Title Tournament Semi Finals- Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries - N/R
7. Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne - *1/4
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Edwards - **
9. Necro Butcher vs. Brent Albright vs. Erick Stevens (Three Way Match) - ***1/4
10. Tag Team Title Tournament Finals- Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ***1/2


----------



## watts63

I just seen the matches for the Claudio dvd & I got to say to who will buy it...don't fucking buy it for just his match with Danielson. You will be disappointed.


----------



## KingKicks

*FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008*

Chasyn Rance vs. Jigsaw *1/4

Rex Sterling vs. Chris Jones 1/2*

Damien Wayne vs. Seth Delay *

*FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Sal Rinauro vs. Delirious ***

Black Market vs. Dark City Fight Club **3/4

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ***1/2

*FIP Tag Team Title Match*
Kenny King and Jason Blade vs. Jay Briscoe and Austin Aries ***

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
Last Man Standing*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****-****1/4​


----------



## watts63

*ROH Battle of Supremacy; ROH & NWA World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Adam Pearce (c) ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## KaijuFan

watts63 said:


> I just seen the matches for the Claudio dvd & I got to say to who will buy it...don't fucking buy it for just his match with Danielson. You will be disappointed.


However it has the amazing Claudio/Quack match from TPI.


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for August 14, 2008
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo


* NEW RELEASES *

Claudio Castagnoli DVD "HEY: The Claudio Castagnoli Story"
This installment of Smart Mark Video's Best on the Indies series features Claudio Castagnoli with a 3 disc set which includes a 85 minute interview and 20 of his best matches.
1. Interview
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Robbie Brookside (wXw July 10, 2004)
3. Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS 9/15/04)
4. B-Boy vs. Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS 2/11/05)
5. European Rounds: Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero (IWA-MS 2/12/2005)
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sonjay Dutt (CZW 4/2/05)
7. Shane Storm vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Chikara 4/17/05)
8. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon vs. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Chikara 5/22/05)
9. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Team Masturbation (CZW 10/8/05)
10. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Arik Cannon (IWA-MS 10/13/05)
11. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Trik Davis (IWA-MS 12/30/05)
12. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The North Star Express (Chikara 2/26/06)
13. Claudio Castagnoli vs. American Dragon (PWG 5/20/2006)
14. Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli (IWA-MS 9/30/06)
15. Ricochet vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Chikara 2/18/07)
16. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Mike Quackenbush (IWA Texas 3/11/07)
17. Eddie Kingston vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Chikara 3/23/07)
18. Claudio Castagnoli vs. M-Dogg 20 (CWE 4/15/07)
19. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli (wXw 5/5/07)
20. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Pac (Chikara 8/18/07)
21. MIYAWAKI vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Chikara 11/17/07)
Price $20.00

Delirious DVD "Edge Of Sanity: The Delirious Story"
This installment of Smart Mark Video's Best on the Indies series features Delirious with a 3 disc set which includes his longest known interview (25 minutes) and over 20 of his best matches.
1. Interview
2. Arik Cannon vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 12/19/03)
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 4/9/04)
4. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 6/26/04)
5. Delirious vs. Jimmy Jacobs (IWA-MS 11/20/04)
6. B-Boy vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 12/17/04)
7. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 1218/04)
8. Chris Candido vs. Delirious (NWA-MW 1/8/05)
9. Brandon Thomaselli vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 1/21/05)
10. Danny Daniels vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 2/11/05)
11. Delirious vs. Hallowicked (Chikara 3/18/05)
12. Delirious vs. CM Punk (IWA-MS 5/6/05)
13. Delirious vs. Josh Abercrombie (IWA-MS 6/11/05)
14. Delirious vs. Tyler Black (IWA-MS 6/17/05)
15. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (IWA-MS 8/19/05)
16. Delirious vs. Ace Steel (IWA-MS 9/16/05)
17. Larry Sweeney vs. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana (IWA-MS 12/30/05)
18. Delirious vs. El Generico (IWA-MS 4/1/06)
19. Chris Hero vs. Delirious (Chikara 4/23/06)
20. Delirious vs. Low-ki (IWA-MS 8/12/06)
21. F.I.S.T. vs. Hallowicked & Delirious (Chikara 11/12/06)
22. Hydra & UltraMantis Black vs. Hallowicked & Delirious (Chikara 9/22/07)
23. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Incoherence (Chikara 11/17/07)
24. MIYAWAKI, Passion Hasegawa & El Pantera vs. Delirious, Cheech & Cloudy (Chikara 11/18/07)
Price $20.00


IWA-MS DVD August 2, 2008 "Kings of the Crimson Mask" Joliet, IL
1. CJ Otis vs. Louis Lyndon
2. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Josh Raymond
3. TLC Match: Jayson Quick vs. Jason Hades
4. Barbed Wire Ropes, Texas Bull Rope Match: FreakShow vs. Nick Gage
5. 4 Corners Of Pain Taipei Death Match: DJ Hyde vs. Tank
6. Barbed Wire Boards, Stairway To Hell: Insane Lane vs. Toby Klein
7. Dog Collar Match: Jaysin Strife vs. Dingo
8. Fans Bring The Weapons: WHACKS vs. Corey Shaddix vs. Devon Moore
9. No Rope barbed Wire, Electrified Light Bulb Death match: Deranged vs. Corporal Robinson

Price S20.00


*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *
For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!

*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *


www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo
www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH A New Level

FIP World Title Match: Erick Stevens v.s Go Shiozaki v.s Roderick Strong-****1/4*
No Remorse Corp (Rocky Romero & Davey Richards) v.s Kevin Steen & El Generico-****3/4*
Tag Team Scramble: Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero & Brent Albright) v.s Delirious & Pelle Primeau v.s Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Jack Evans)-**3/4*
Bryan Danielson v.s Naomichi Marufuji-*****-****1/4*
Necro Butcher v.s Takeshi Morishima-***3/4*
No DQ match for the ROH Tag Team Titles: Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe-****1/4*
ROH World Title Match: Claudio Castganoli v.s Nigel McGuinness-****1/2*


----------



## Blasko

I can honestly give Fuji/Danielson **** 1/2 with a complete straight face.

The MMA Elbow exchange was fantastic.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I actually didn't care for Marufuji reversing Danielson's elbows and doing them himself.


----------



## nugget4life

Which is a better show: Man Up or Manhattan Mayhem II? Both shows have Morishima/Danielson and Briscoes/Steenerico matches.


----------



## KaijuFan

Probably Man Up, both shows were good though. But I think the undercard worked better on Man Up than MM2.


----------



## Obfuscation

watts63 said:


> I just seen the matches for the Claudio dvd & I got to say to who will buy it...don't fucking buy it for just his match with Danielson. You will be disappointed.


I'm confused as hell as to why they put that on there. 15 min headlock match, no thanks.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Battle For Supremacy* 
1. Shane Hagadorn & Tank Toland vs. Silas Young & Mitch Franklin - *1/4
2. Tyler Black vs. Delirious - **
3. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe (Three Way Dance) - ***
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens - ***3/4 - ****
5. Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries - N/R
6. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Joey Matthews - ***1/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4
8. ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness vs. NWA Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce (Title vs. Title Match) - ***1/2


----------



## JD13

Claudio & Delirious dvds look sweet. Interested in seeing Claudio/Brookside, i never knew that match happened.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Delirious doesn't deserve a DVD.

I can't wait to watch Hero/Strong from Battle For Supremancy now.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

KeepItFresh said:


> *Delirious doesn't deserve a DVD.*
> 
> I can't wait to watch Hero/Strong from Battle For Supremancy now.


Agree, I'm interested in the interview though.


----------



## KaijuFan

25 minuets of jibberish? Fun.


----------



## JD13

Have you seen some of the guys who have had those best of DVDs ? Delirious over Nick Gage, Danny Havoc etc any day.


----------



## KeepItFresh

None of them deserve DVDs.


----------



## JD13

Does that include Claudio and Kingston ?


----------



## KaijuFan

Hey, Danny Havoc is great to watch if you want to see someone die.


----------



## KeepItFresh

JD13 said:


> Does that include Claudio and Kingston ?


No...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Kingston, Jacobs, Taylor Best of's > Anyone else


----------



## KeepItFresh

I'd put Claudio ahead of Taylor... But then again I haven't seen either of their best of's.


----------



## McQueen

GenerationNeXt said:


> Kingston, Jacobs, Taylor Best of's > Anyone else


I have a 16 hour Jushin Liger Best of set that days otherwise.


----------



## Blasko

I have a best of Myself DVD.

Any bidders?


----------



## KeepItFresh

What's on it?


----------



## peep4life

I was gonna skip Battle For Supremacy, but I really want to see Hero/Strong perhaps if someone uploaded it that would be sweet. I was there for the 15 minute PWG headlock match and I gotta say, when Dragon finally broke the headlock it was one of the biggest pops in PWG history.


----------



## Blasko

Disk 1.

-Video montage of the birth and times of Blaskonio Inoki.
-Waking up.
-Eating a bowl of generic brand cereal.
-POSSIBLY showering. 
-Daizing off into space, looking at walls and grumbling on how he wants to paint them blue...
-Debating ether to get Subway or Pizza
-Walks to Subway.
-Eats. LOL worthy. 

Disk 2 is currently in production.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Where do I put credit card number?


----------



## Blasko

Pay Pal or direct deposit?


----------



## -Mystery-

Also on disc one, watch Blasko steal things from K-Mart with his black co-workers.


----------



## Spartanlax

If someone uploads Strong/Hero, I'll love you forever.

Also, I've seen the Life & Times Of Blaskonio DVD before it went into post-production...it's phenomenal. Emotionally moving and hilariously entertaining, you have to pick it up ASAP.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I have a 16 hour Jushin Liger Best of set that days otherwise.


I'm not that fucking retarded.

I meant out of those three best of's, they're the best that SmartMarkVideo sells.


----------



## Obfuscation

GenerationNeXt said:


> Kingston, Jacobs, Taylor Best of's > Anyone else


idk, Claudio & Delirious could possibly top the Taylor/Jacobs one. Especially when you said Jimmy's wasn't even as great. :side:

Kingston's just sounds pretty damn awesome anyway you look at it. And, imo, so does Drake's.


----------



## Maxx Hero

What was wrong with the Jimmy one?

On paper it looks great and is on my to buy list.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> idk, Claudio & Delirious could possibly top the Taylor/Jacobs one. Especially when you said Jimmy's wasn't even as great. :side:
> 
> Kingston's just sounds pretty damn awesome anyway you look at it. And, imo, so does Drake's.


Jacobs Vs Delirious, Jacobs Vs Thomaselli 2/3 falls, Jacobs Vs Brave, Jacobs Vs Sabin, Jacobs Vs Punk, Hero Vs Jacobs, Jacobs Vs Cannon, Jacobs Vs Taylor, Jacobs Vs Thriller.

They were pretty much the reason why the Jacobs best of is awesome.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Up For Grabs*

Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus **1/2

Nigel McGuiness and Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ***1/2

Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau **1/2

Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson ****

Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico **3/4

Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson N/R

Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne 1/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Edwards **3/4

Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright ***
*
ROH World Tag Team Championship Tournament Final*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ***1/2​


----------



## bmxmadb53

I will be getting the Jacobs Best of...twice.


----------



## T-C

This is the only Best Of that everyone has to see at least three times.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A


----------



## KaijuFan

Probably the best Best Of DVD ever, probably.


----------



## -GP-

whoever made that is a certified legend in my book...


----------



## GenerationNeXt

T-C said:


> This is the only Best Of that everyone has to see at least three times.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A


That's so fucking epic lol


----------



## Maxx Hero

Braden Walker vs. Mike Levy...book it Gabe!


----------



## McQueen

I got a sneak peak of the special feature on how they made Braden Walker's titantron, its informitve cutting edge stuff. I daresay its "bashed my brains out!"


----------



## Sephiroth

There's also an easter egg where HHH candidly talks about what didn't work. 

(Hint: His name wasn't HHH)


----------



## Maxx Hero

Hey, guys I was wondering. Does that best of have the part where he talks to Matt Hardy, I hope so because that was awesome when that happened!


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Battle For Supremacy*

Shane Hagadorn and Tank Toland vs. Silas Young and Mitch Franklin **1/4*

Tyler Black vs. Delirious ***1/4*

*Three Way Match*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens ******

*Relaxed Rules*
Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher *N/R*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews ****1/4*

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*

*Title vs. Title Match*
Adam Pearce vs. Nigel McGuiness ****1/4*

*Surprisingly enjoyable show*​


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Unfinished Business 2008*
1. Erick Stevens vs. Shane Hagadorn - **
2. Dark City Fight Club vs. Miles Long & Shane Swift - N/R
3. Ernie Osiris vs. Chris Jones - *1/2
4. Tyler Black vs. Jason Blade - ***
5. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Sal Rinauro, Kenny King & Chasyn Rance - ***1/2
6. Jigsaw & Seth Delay vs. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling - **1/2
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Larry Sweeney (ROH World Title Match) - ***1/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***3/4


----------



## -Destiny-

Could someone give me a list of all Tyler Black's single matches in ROH?


----------



## KingCrash

Vs. Alex Payne - 11/3/07
Vs. Austin Aries - 12/1/07
Vs. Bryan Danielson - 1/25/08
Vs. Erick Stevens - 3/15/08
Vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Delirious & Go Shiozaki, and then vs. Nigel McGuiness - 3/16/08
Vs. Bryan Danielson - 5/9/08
Vs. Delirious - 6/27/08

I think those are all of the ones they've released so far.


----------



## Platt

8/1 has been named Fueling The Fire


----------



## Recall

Platt said:


> 8/1 has been named Fueling The Fire


Cool name, can never have too many flames on a dvd cover.



Just watched - *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Jushin Thunder Liger & AKIRA © vs. Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito *(13th April '08) and it was badass. I never knew how great Naito was, after this match i totally think this guy has some serious potential.

Some awesome wrestling, with lots of moments where the near falls were so good I thought a title switch was gonna happen. Loved the crowd and Yujiro and Naito's enthusiasm.

Im very much looking forward to the main event of this NJPW April 13 show, Masato Tanaka v. Koji Kanemoto 

Edit- I've now watched all the show and the main event was sheer greatness, super hot crowd, intensity from both and just an impressive match. Also watching them both stiff the shit out of each other was worth the price of the DVD alone. I hope to find more shows that cover the Zero1 v NJPW feud as its hot stuff.


----------



## vivalabrave

Highspots Presents: Wrestling’s Greatest Matches…EVER! 1982-1983

Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (12:33, 1/28/82) - ****1/2
NWA World Champion Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat (16:22, 6/4/82) - ****
Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (13:55, 7/23/82) - ****1/4
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (15:57, 8/5/82) - ****3/4
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi (23:10, 1/6/83) - ****
Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid for the vacant NWA Junior Heavyweight Title (22:40, 4/21/83) - ****1/2
Dory & Terry Funk vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (Terry Funk's "retirement" match, 12:35, 8/31/83) - ****3/4

Awesome for $10.


----------



## KeepItFresh

rohrecall said:


> Cool name, can never have too many flames on a dvd cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched - *IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Jushin Thunder Liger & AKIRA © vs. Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito *(13th April '08) and it was badass. I never knew how great Naito was, after this match i totally think this guy has some serious potential.
> 
> Some awesome wrestling, with lots of moments where the near falls were so good I thought a title switch was gonna happen. Loved the crowd and Yujiro and Naito's enthusiasm.
> 
> Im very much looking forward to the main event of this NJPW April 13 show, Masato Tanaka v. Koji Kanemoto
> 
> Edit- I've now watched all the show and the main event was sheer greatness, super hot crowd, intensity from both and just an impressive match. Also watching them both stiff the shit out of each other was worth the price of the DVD alone. I hope to find more shows that cover the Zero1 v NJPW feud as its hot stuff.


****1/2 and might become my match of the year. (I'm talkin' about Tanaka/Kanemoto.)


----------



## -Mystery-

*FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008*
1. Jigsaw vs. Chasyn Rance - *1/2
2. Rex Sterling vs. Chris Jones - *
3. Damien Wayne vs. Seth Delay - *1/2
4. Sal Rinauro vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match) - ***
5. Black Market vs. Dark City Fight Club - **3/4
6. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
7. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (FIP Tag Team Title Match) - ***1/4
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match - Last Man Standing) - ****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Bad News Guys 

- "Dark Angel" Sarah Stock broke her right arm in a match with Raven Hiroka on August 7th in Aguascalientes. She is expected to miss a few months. TNA had shown interest in her, but with the company building a relationship with CMLL, they were being politically correct and trying to work through the office, which slows things down.

Credit: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> Highspots Presents: Wrestling’s Greatest Matches…EVER! 1982-1983
> 
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (12:33, 1/28/82) - ****1/2
> NWA World Champion Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat (16:22, 6/4/82) - ****
> Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (13:55, 7/23/82) - ****1/4
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid (15:57, 8/5/82) - ****3/4
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Kuniaki Kobayashi (23:10, 1/6/83) - ****
> Junior Heavyweight Champion Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid for the vacant NWA Junior Heavyweight Title (22:40, 4/21/83) - ****1/2
> Dory & Terry Funk vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (Terry Funk's "retirement" match, 12:35, 8/31/83) - ****3/4
> 
> Awesome for $10.


I need to get that one, The 89-90 set would be pretty much perfect if they had included Jumbo vs Tenryu - 6/5/89 and Jumbo/Misawa from 9/90 on it.

Quick ratings for 
*1989-91 Wrestling's Greatest Matches.... EVER!*
1. Naoki Sano vs. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Jushin Liger - **** 1/2
2. Naoki Sano vs. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Jushin Liger - **** 3/4
3. Jushin Liger vs. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Naoki Sano - ***** (This might be Liger's best match ever which is saying a lot)
4. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa - *****
5. Steiner Bros. vs. IWGP Tag Team Champions Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki - **** 1/2
6. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (TOSJ Tournament '91) - **** 1/2
7. Masahiro Chono vs. Keiji Muto (G1 Climax '91 Finals) - **** 3/4


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> Bad News Guys
> 
> - "Dark Angel" Sarah Stock broke her right arm in a match with Raven Hiroka on August 7th in Aguascalientes. She is expected to miss a few months. TNA had shown interest in her, but with the company building a relationship with CMLL, they were being politically correct and trying to work through the office, which slows things down.
> 
> Credit: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter


Pretty old news :side: anyway Sarah recently said in an interview she was happy in CMLL and would rather wait for WWE than go to TNA. Sucks she'll miss Shimmer though.


----------



## Cleavage

I'm getting the ROH offer Buy 3 and get 1 free, i've chosen Vendetta 2 and Battle for Supremacy but I need some help picking 2 more do you have any suggestions


----------



## vivalabrave

Highspots Presents: Pegasus Kid: The Final Rides

Disc 1:

Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs. Steven Regal (20:44; 9/23/95) - ****1/2
IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion Koji Kanemoto vs. Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) (17:12; 9/25/95) - ****1/4
Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) & Scott Norton vs. Jushin Liger & Shinya Hashimoto (5:29, 3/13/96) - **1/4
Taka Michinoku, Shinjiro Otani, Koji Kanemoto, & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada, Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit), & El Samurai in a best two out of three falls match (25:57, 3/14/96) - ***3/4
Shinya Hashimoto, Junji Hirata, & Osamu Nishimura vs. Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit), Booker T, & Stevie Ray (11:22, 3/17/96) - **1/2

Disc 2:

Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs. Shinjiro Ohtani for the vacant Cruiserweight Title (18:07, 3/20/96) - ****1/4
Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs. El Samurai (Best of the Super Jr. Tournament match, 16:06, 5/28/96) - ***1/2
Rick Steiner & Keiji Muto vs. Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) & Road Warrior Animal (8:05, 9/20/96) - **1/2
Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs. Jushin Liger (JIP, Final 6:04 of 18:31 Shown, 9/23/96) - N/R (Too small a sample to determine rating)
Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) & El Samurai vs. Shinjiro Otani & Tatsuhito Takaiwa (12:55, 12/16/96) - ***1/4
Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit) vs. Shinjiro Ohtani & Tatsuhito Takaiwa (JIP, Final 12:00 of 15:30 Shown, 3/8/97) - ***1/4
Shinjiro Ohtani, Koji Kanemoto & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs. Pegasus Kid (Chris Benoit), Jushin Liger & El Samurai (JIP, Final 9:30 of 19:26 Shown, 3/15/97) - ***


----------



## PulseGlazer

Fabolous said:


> I'm getting the ROH offer Buy 3 and get 1 free, i've chosen Vendetta 2 and Battle for Supremacy but I need some help picking 2 more do you have any suggestions


Supercard of Honor 3 and Return Engagement sir.


----------



## Undertaker777

Kaientai DX vs. Delfin, Naniwa, Hamada, Yakushiji, and Tiger Mask IV - M-Pro 10/10/96 - ****1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

So I'm going to expand my Chikara DVD collection by one show and would like the best choice of the listed. Thanks :
Stephen Colbert > Bill I' Reilly
Deuces Wild
Grit & Glory
AniversarioCT
AniversarioMA
Cafe' Culture


----------



## Burning Sword

Undertaker777 said:


> Kaientai DX vs. Delfin, Naniwa, Hamada, Yakushiji, and Tiger Mask IV - M-Pro 10/10/96 - ****1/2


I gave ****3/4, could go for the full 5 tbqh


----------



## Undertaker777

Burning Sword said:


> I gave ****3/4, could go for the full 5 tbqh


I wouldn't go that high but I won't argue. I personally found it a bit too long. I prefer the Barely Legal 6 man in '97.


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> So I'm going to expand my Chikara DVD collection by one show and would like the best choice of the listed. Thanks :
> Stephen Colbert > Bill I' Reilly
> Deuces Wild
> Grit & Glory
> *AniversarioCT*
> AniversarioMA
> Cafe' Culture


The return to Wallingford would be your best bet.


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for August 21, 2008
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo


* NEW RELEASES *

Chikara DVD August 10, 2008 "Vanity & Violence" - Philadelphia, PA
1. Los Ice Creams vs. Las Chivas
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Fire Ant
3. Vin Gerard Interview
4. Fabulous Two vs. Sara Del Ray & Bobby Dempsey
5. Jimmy Olsen vs. Worker Ant
6. F.I.S.T. vs. Super Smash Bros.
7. Vin Gerard vs. Drake Younger
8. Dr. Cube, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Mike Quackenbush, Hydra & Tim Donst
9. Eddie Kingston vs. Lince Dorado
10. Brodie Lee & Osirian Portal vs. Incoherence & Claudio Castagnoli
11. Bonus Material: Podcast Episode #112
12. Bonus Material: Podcast Exclusive Interview from 7/17, 7/24 & 8/1/08
Price $20.00

Chikara DVD August 9, 2008 "All That Glitters" - Reading, PA
1. Podcast-A-GoGo Song
2. Osirian Portal vs. Super Smash Bros.
3. Vin Gerard Interview
4. Brodie Lee vs. Ultimo Breakfast
5. Jimmy Olsen vs. Fire Ant
6. Shane Storm vs. Mike Quackenbush
7. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Las Chivas
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Buck Hawke
9. Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant
10. Hydra & Tim Donst vs. Incoherence
11. Bonus Material: Podcast Exclusive Interview from 8/7/08
12. Bonus Material: Podcast Episodes 109-111
Price $20.00

CZW DVD August 9, 2008 "Deja Vu IV" - Philadelphia, PA
1. Aerial Assault Match: Ryan McBride vs. LJ Cruz vs. Drew Blood
3. Dylan Summers & Nicky Benz vs. Danny Havoc & Nate Hatred
4. Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer vs. WHACKS
5. Team Andrew vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Cheech & Cloudy
6. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sabian
7. Brain Damage vs. DJ Hyde vs. Cobein
8. Drake Younger vs. Ruckus
9. No Rope Barbed Wire, Taipei Death Match: Devon Moore vs. Nick Gage
Price $20.00

AAW DVD June 21, 2008 "Point Of No Return 2008" - Berwyn, IL
1. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Hunter Matthews
2. Jerry Lynn vs. Eric Priest
3. Ryan Boz vs. Krotch
4. The Phoenix Twins vs. Danny Daniels & Trik Davis
5. Dan Lawrence & Silas Young vs. Chandler McClure & Jordan McIntyre
6. Keith Walker vs. Rasche Brown
7. Josh Raymond vs. Zach Gowen
8. Adrenaline Overdose vs. The North Star Express
9. Krotch vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Arik Cannon
10. Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave
Price $15.00

C*4 DVD June 14, 2008 "Crossing The Line" - Ottawa, Canada
1. El Sombra & Kobra Kai vs. Team Player
2. "Crazy Horse" Michael Elgin vs. Viking
3. "Havana Pitbull" Ricky Reyes vs. "Prince Of Persia" Rahim Ali
4. The Flatliners vs. Sexxxy Eddy & Xtremo
5. Womans Survival Elimination Match: Misty Haven vs. Portia Perez vs. 21st Century Fox vs. Cherry Bomb
6. Hallowicked vs. El Generico
7. Loser Wears A Dress: "Sweet N' Sour" Larry Sweeney vs. Twiggy
8. Anything Goes - One Fall to a Finish: "MVP" Michael Von Payton vs. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen
Price $20.00


*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *
For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!

*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *


www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo
www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## Obfuscation

The cover for All That Glitters owns. Also might need to pick up that C*4 show just for Wicked vs Generico. Dream match~

Currently downloading all of Kota Ibushi's match in ROH. Hopefully he is as good as everyone said, if anything, I can expect his match with Generico to be something special.


----------



## KaijuFan

Which Ibushi match from ROH are you downloading? 
You can see me marking out in the crowd if it's the Davey Richards match.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm getting them all. I'm going to assume you will be guy marking more than everyone else there.


----------



## KaijuFan

Indeed! When Kota does his double moonsault look to the upper right of the screen to see a guy going wild in a Steen shirt.

I'll give you one guess as to who it is ^_^


----------



## TheCobra333

Recent PWG Shows:


*DDT4 (2008) Night 1*
Hook Bomberry vs. Nemesis---*1/2
2.0 vs. Los Luchas---**
Candice LeRae vs. TJ Perkins---**
Jack Evans and Roderick Strong vs. Ronin and Scorpio Sky---**1/2
Dynasty vs. El Blazer and KAGETORA---***1/4
Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe---***1/2
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Super Dragon and Davey Richards---**1/2

Overall: 6.5/10


*DDT4 (2008) Night 2*
Los Luchas vs. Jack Evans and Roderick Strong---*
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards---***
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. El Blazer and KAGETORA---***1/4
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher---*1/4
Hook Bomberry, TJ Perkins, Dynasty vs. Candice LeRae, Scorpio Sky, 2.0---**
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans and Roderick Strong---****

Overall: 7.5/10


*It's It (What Is It?)*
Scott Lost vs. Mikey Nicholls---**
Scorpio Sky vs. Hook Bomberry---*1/2
Joey Ryan vs. Candice LeRae---**1/2
Chris Bosh Segment---did a good job of setting up Bosh's return
Davey Richards vs. Brandon Bonham---**1/2
Austin Aries vs. El Generico---***
Jack Evans vs. Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher---***1/2
Brawl: Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado---probably one of the best impromptu brawls I have ever seen

Overall: 7/10



I think that if you are going to buy night two of DDT4, you might as well get the deal with night one included. It's It (What Is It?) doesn't get a recommendation based on match quality alone. The Hero/Tornado brawl at the end of the show was pure greatness with neither men caring about anyone in the crowd as they were brawling.


----------



## Platt

ROH Sale



> THE BIG 10 SALE
> Over 120 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in September & October for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi must see classic match; Homicide vs. Jack Evans; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal ROH Pure Title Match)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)
> 
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Supercard of Honor 3/31/06 Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito vs. CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino must see classic match; Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans)
> -Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe's final ROH match vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor; Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe; Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Driven 6/23/07 (Ring of Honor's 2nd PPV; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson #1 Contender's Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Team Title Match; Special Bonus Match with Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA)
> -Live In Tokyo 7/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki; Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki; Roderick Strong vs. Delirious Fight Without Honor)
> -Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
> -Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience eight man Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
> -Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
> -Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson in a must see ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> 
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Bloodlust Vol. 1- ROH’s Bloodiest Matches
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Boston, MA 9/19/08 (PPV Taping)
> -Philadelphia, PA 9/20/08 (Glory By Honor VII)
> -Coral Springs, FL 10/10/08
> -Orlando, FL 10/11/08
> -Hartford, CT 10/24/08
> -Edison, NJ 10/25/08
> 
> Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Friday, August 29th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 8/29 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> Indeed! When Kota does his double moonsault look to the upper right of the screen to see a guy going wild in a Steen shirt.
> 
> I'll give you one guess as to who it is ^_^


lmao, will surely look dude. But I have the slightest clue who it might be...


----------



## KaijuFan

Just picked up Vanity and Violence, the card screamed "Buy me! I'm worth more than that Reckless Abandon DVD you have!"


----------



## Platt

Shimmer DVD notes


> UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY OF FIRST EDITION DVDS!------------------------------------------------------------------ For those of you who are concerned about the availability of first edition SHIMMER DVD titles, take note that ROH is now on the last cases of Volumes 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12. Once ROH sells through these final cases, these particular titles in the SHIMMER DVD series will be SOLD OUT until we issue a retail version (much like Volume 7 currently is). Get 'em while you can.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH Vendetta II*

Rhett Titus & Delirious vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young - *1/4

Jay Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau (Lights Out Match) - ***1/4

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Brent Albright & Roderick Strong vs. Go Shiozaki & Adam Pearce - ***1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4


----------



## -Mystery-

Highspots has this great looking Memphis wrestling set (3 volumes, Lawler vs Kaufman, Arena Footage, and Strangest Matches) for $30. Looks like an awesome set, might pick it up in a week or two.


----------



## vivalabrave

New Poster for the next PPV:










I hope Gabe isn't paying anyone to come up with these.


----------



## McQueen

That is rather terrible looking.

Think I need to snag SHIMMER v.11


----------



## Blasko

TNA and ROH are on the same boat when it comes to posters...


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> New Poster for the next PPV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Gabe isn't paying anyone to come up with these.


Good god, that is awful.


----------



## KeepItFresh

That would be perfectly acceptable if this was 1993.


----------



## Obfuscation

If the same guy who made the Fighting Spirit cover made that poster, then I am seriously going to be disapointed.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

vivalabrave said:


> New Poster for the next PPV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Gabe isn't paying anyone to come up with these.


Holy shit that sucks


----------



## watts63

ROH's streak of shitty Posters continue.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I seriously hope Gabe didn't pay someone to make that poster.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have credits toward a minor degree in marketing and commercial design and I like that poster...more proof that college is a bad thing...

In all seriousness I have liked all the PPV posters. Man Up was fantastic. Take No Prisoners was rad. All the others were mega cool. I don'tknow what you all are expecting. This shit is tasty!


----------



## KaijuFan

I liked all of them up to Rising Above, after that I was more...meh.


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH European Navigation 2008 - Night 1*

KENTA/Ishimori-Edwards/Danielson ****1/4
Great stuff here.

Kanemaru-Briscoe ***1/2
Didn't disappoint.

Shiozaki/Kobashi-Marufuji/Misawa ****1/2
Man, this surprised the hell out of me! I thought people were overrating it simply because it has Kobashi and Misawa, but man, they still have it! One of the Top 5 tag matches in the year.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH A New Level*

Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong vs Go Shiozaki- ***1/2

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero - ***3/4

_Tag Team Scramble_
Albright & Hero vs Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs Jigsaw & Jack Evans - **1/2
-Post-match angle between Albright and the rest of Sweet n Sour Inc was really well done and good fun to watch, made even better by the responsive Hammerstein crowd.

Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4
-Both men were absolutely on top form on this night, looking really fired up. Some great selling from Danielson. Really well put together match.

Takeshi Morishima vs Necro Butcher - ***
-Much better than I had expected, not as much of a squash as it had been made out to be.

Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe vs Age of the Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)- ***3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4


----------



## KingKicks

mateuspfc said:


> *NOAH European Navigation 2008 - Night 1*
> *
> KENTA/Ishimori-Edwards/Danielson ****1/4
> Great stuff here*.
> 
> Kanemaru-Briscoe ***1/2
> Didn't disappoint.
> 
> *Shiozaki/Kobashi-Marufuji/Misawa ****1/2
> Man, this surprised the hell out of me! I thought people were overrating it simply because it has Kobashi and Misawa, but man, they still have it! One of the Top 5 tag matches in the year*.


Glad to see people enjoyed those 2 tags. Both are 2 of my favourites this year, amazing live.


----------



## vivalabrave

I just got done watching the 3 Delirious vs. CM Punk matches from IWA:MS and all I can say is...wow. That 3rd match featured some of the most awesomely bizarre shit I could even imagine. Probably the most entertaing hour I've had watching a single wrestling match. 

Well worth the time to find these matches and check them out.


----------



## Platt

For the benefit of those who can't access/don't visit the VIP section

New comp from me looking for $20 UK, $25 elsewhere.

Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness

Disc 1
04/29/06 Weekend Of Champions Night 2 Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
07/29/06 Generation Now Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
08/12/06 Unified Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 

Disc 2
08/25/06 Epic Encounter II Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness 
11/04/06 The Bitter End Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness 
12/9/06 The Chicago Spectacular Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave & Shingo vs Nigel McGuinness, Delirious, BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana (Cut at Nigels elimination)

Disc 3
12/22/06 International Challenge Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide vs Jimmy Rave
05/12/07 Respect Is Earned Takeshi Bryan Danielson & Morishima vs Nigel McGuinness & KENTA
06/09/07 Domination (Aired on Driven) Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness
06/22/07 United We Stand Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji

Disc 4
07/27/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
07/28/07 Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Mark Briscoe & Matt Sydal vs Nigel McGuiness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Jay Briscoe
10/06/07 Undeniable Nigel wins the ROH World Title
10/19/07 Survival of the Fittest 2007 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson 
Bonus: 03/05/05 Trios Tournament 2005 Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky vs Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker 

Disc 5
02/23/08 6th Anniversary Show Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
03/15/08 Double Feature Night 2 Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
06/07/08 Respect is Earned II Bryan Danielson challenges Nigel McGuinness
06/22/08 WXW Dead End VIII McGuinness vs Danielson


----------



## Groovemachine

Wow, that's an awesome compilation Platt. I'm still new to all this stuff, how would I go about buying one from you? Paypal?


----------



## Platt

Yeah paypal is preferable.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Are you going to add stuff to the comp as they continue to feud... because I was really looking forward to getting it as soon as Danielson/Nigel have another title match.


----------



## Platt

Yeah it's going to be ongoing for as long as they keep having matches against/with each other. There's DBD VI, 8/16 and Japan night 1 coming up that I know of plus the possibility of one at Indypendence Day.


----------



## -GP-

Excellent job Platt. I'll be dropping you a line when i get back in the UK in a few weeks


----------



## Blasko

So, it's safe to say that Danielson/Nigel is the most booked match of 08?


----------



## Platt

I'd say Strong & Stevens get that honor

02/16/08 FIP Redefined Strong vs Stevens
02/23/08 ROH 6th Anniversary Strong vs Stevens vs Necro Butcher
03/28/08 ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, CIMA & Shiozaki
03/29/08 ROH Supercard Of Honor III Strong vs Stevens
04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong vs Stevens vs Romero vs Generico
04/26/08 FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens
*05/03/08 Pro Wrestling Fusion Strong vs Stevens
05/10/08 ROH A New Level Strong vs Stevens vs Shiozaki
06/08/08 ROH Respect Is Earned II Strong vs Stevens
*07/19/08 FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens


If all goes to plan I should have Danielson/Aries done by the end of the week with Strong/Stevens and MsChif/Melissa following shortly.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> I'd say Strong & Stevens get that honor
> 
> 02/16/08 FIP Redefined Strong vs Stevens
> 02/23/08 ROH 6th Anniversary Strong vs Stevens vs Necro Butcher
> 03/28/08 ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, CIMA & Shiozaki
> 03/29/08 ROH Supercard Of Honor III Strong vs Stevens
> 04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong vs Stevens vs Romero vs Generico
> 04/26/08 FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens
> *05/03/08 Pro Wrestling Fusion Strong vs Stevens
> 05/10/08 ROH A New Level Strong vs Stevens vs Shiozaki
> 06/08/08 ROH Respect Is Earned II Strong vs Stevens
> *07/19/08 FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens
> 
> 
> If all goes to plan I should have Danielson/Aries done by the end of the week with Strong/Stevens and MsChif/Melissa following shortly.


I'll definitely be interested in Strong/Stevens when you manage to finish it up.


----------



## Platt

Just waiting for the final FIP match to be released.

Preview of Shimmer Volume 19 cover


----------



## McQueen

Platt how is SHIMMER V. 10 & 13?


----------



## Platt

10's well worth a look very solid undercard with 3 great main events. 13 is a bit meh Haze/Stock is good as is the tag main but the rest is just lacking a bit and considering it was taped after 11 & 12 everyone is starting to look tired.


----------



## McQueen

Ok, just wanted to fill in the gaps of the shows I already have. Need to get V.11 this week and Respect is Earned II for sure.


----------



## KingKicks

*Respect Is Earned II*

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus ***

Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4

Chris Hero, Adam Pearce, Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright, Delirious, Pelle Primeau **3/4

*Fight Without Honor*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****1/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Go Shiozaki ***3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries ****1/2

*Bonus Matches*

Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston **1/2

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Necro Butcher vs. Jay Briscoe ***3/4-****

Off to go watch Vendetta II​


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope even McQueen can enjoy this EPIC BURN~!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a6vpw5bVUo&NR=1


----------



## peep4life

Can someone explain to me what the fuck is up with Sara Del Rey's eyeliner, she looks like an idiot.


----------



## Blasko

peep4life said:


> Can someone explain to me what the fuck is up with Sara Del Rey's eyeliner, she looks like an idiot.


 How fucking dare you insult the Death Ray.

GTFO.


----------



## KaijuFan

peep4life said:


> Can someone explain to me what the fuck is up with Sara Del Rey's eyeliner, she looks like an idiot.


I think she's trying to look more like a Joshi wrestler now.

McQueen if this doesn't get you into Chikara, nothing will:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6FcJSzbBNk


----------



## peep4life

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> How fucking dare you insult the Death Ray.
> 
> GTFO.


Don't get me wrong, I love her, I'm just concerned about her well being.
As for the above Chikara video, it made me dislike it even more, did you see the idiot ring announcer.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Sephiroth said:


> I hope even McQueen can enjoy this EPIC BURN~!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a6vpw5bVUo&NR=1


That made me a fucking huge fan of Worker Ant.

Also the Stan Hansen entrance was hilarious, considering that only about 5 people in the crowd knew what the fuck was going on.

Someone other than McQueen hating Chikara? GTFO plz. lol


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Vendetta II*

Rhett Titus and Delirious vs. Alex Payne and Silas Young *1/4

Erick Stevens vs. Jay Briscoe **3/4

*Lights Out Match*
Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau ***1/4

Necro Butcher and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****

MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze *3/4

Brent Albright and Roderick Strong vs. Adam Pearce and Go Shiozaki ***1/4

*Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jerry Lynn ****
*I thought McGuiness used 3 Jawbreaker lariats in this? I didn't see any*

*Grudge Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****1/2

*Really Great Show*​


----------



## peep4life

GenerationNeXt said:


> That made me a fucking huge fan of Worker Ant.
> 
> Also the Stan Hansen entrance was hilarious, considering that only about 5 people in the crowd knew what the fuck was going on.
> 
> Someone other than McQueen hating Chikara? GTFO plz. lol


I don't think McQueen and I are the only ones that hate Chikara we just happen to be the ones that express it the most. Jeez, when did everyone become so defensive about Chikara lately. Apparently making fun of a federation that has ants, chipmunks, reptiles and a fat man in a clown mask is not ok.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I am not about defending Chikara, but rather defending go ring work, which, while being overly wacky for my taste most of the time, they can deliver in ring. Plus who doesn't like Quack?


----------



## KingKicks

peep4life said:


> I don't think McQueen and I are the only ones that hate Chikara we just happen to be the ones that express it the most. Jeez, when did everyone become so defensive about Chikara lately. Apparently making fun of a federation that has ants, chipmunks, reptiles and a fat man in a clown mask is not ok.


Tried 2 Chikara shows before, couldn't stand it and i doubt i'll watch it again.

Not my kind of thing.


----------



## peep4life

Maxx Hero said:


> I am not about defending Chikara, but rather defending go ring work, which, while being overly wacky for my taste most of the time, they can deliver in ring. Plus who doesn't like Quack?


I like Quack, as well as Kingston, Claudio and Hero, the overall ridiculousness of the company is what gets me, I know that they occasionally have great matches, but they aren't producing enough great wrestling for me to get past the stupidity.


----------



## T-C

The best thing that Chikara has brought anyone is ChikaraFanDan.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Is ChikaraFanDan something like Angry Fan that used to shout insults at BJ Whitmer back in PWG?

If not, I'm a Chikara retard anyway so I don't care.

Btw, I still don't see any Tanahashi sexiness in the WOW section...


----------



## Blasko

WOW couldn't handle it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually went in there to see if you wacky kids went through with it. I mean, T-C's already got a pretty little man in his sig, Liger's another pretty chap without his mask... I figured posting some Tana shots in WOW was childs-play. 

Guess you fear Medo. Or whoever the guy is.


----------



## T-C

Yea the section got flooded with 15/10s. Had to be taken down due to the hos not being able to keep up with Tana's sexiness.

Medo, great call Andy. What a guy he is.


----------



## Blasko

Medo stepped down when people found out they found out he wasn't a famous Egyptian model.

rite?


----------



## T-C

That's the one. Great man.


----------



## Blasko

didn't you admit your hate for him in MSN?

You sly dog.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> Yea the section got flooded with 15/10s. Had to be taken down due to the hos not being able to keep up with Tana's sexiness.
> 
> Medo, great call Andy. What a guy he is.


Ah, that explains that then. I support the guy's love for Vida Guerra's derriere anyway.


----------



## T-C

I do believe I did at some point Jay.

The whole womens section should die and become like a birdwatching section or something.


----------



## Blasko

WOW kills my erection. For that, they must perish.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> I do believe I did at some point Jay.
> 
> The whole womens section should die and become like a birdwatching section or something.


Everybody's on strike (pretty much), you should do it. Hack in or... something. 

I'd help you man, but you once had to tell me how to get a decent picture of Kobashi up in my sig, so I'm probably not the best choice for aid when it comes to computers. In my 20 year existance, I never loathed a fuckin' computer more than that day. I spent hours trying to do that, then you stroll up and practically do it for me in like 3 minutes. Prick. Y'know what, make your own damn bird watching section.


----------



## T-C

Andy3000 said:


> Everybody's on strike (pretty much), you should do it. Hack in or... something.
> 
> I'd help you man, but you once had to tell me how to get a decent picture of Kobashi up in my sig, so I'm probably not the best choice for aid when it comes to computers. In my 20 year existance, I never loathed a fuckin' computer more than that day. I spent hours trying to do that, then you stroll up and practically do it for me in like 3 minutes. Prick. Y'know what, make your own damn bird watching section.


Always glad to be of help, pity I didn't know you were a gooner before hand though.

And yea maybe I will make a birdwatching section.


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™;6185809 said:


> *Non-Title Match*
> Nigel McGuiness vs. Jerry Lynn ****
> *I thought McGuiness used 3 Jawbreaker lariats in this? I didn't see any*​


I said that. I mistook a bunch of lariats and then a jawbreaker for the finish.


























I want to make a rant titled "Hey Destiny" and the content will just be this picture.


----------



## Platt

The power is back so you should all buy one of my comps or risk banning :side:


----------



## Sephiroth

Nevermind


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> I don't think McQueen and I are the only ones that hate Chikara we just happen to be the ones that express it the most. Jeez, when did everyone become so defensive about Chikara lately. Apparently making fun of a federation that has ants, chipmunks, reptiles and a fat man in a clown mask is not ok.


The Chipmunk was really Necro "The Great" Butcher so idk what the hell is so bad about that. 

People are defensive mainly because McQueen's insults = funny. Your insults on the other hand come off has lackluster and just a shot at the company. 

Not cool.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Edit your post, Sabin.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hailsabin said:


> The Chipmunk was really Necro "The Great" Butcher so idk what the hell is so bad about that.
> 
> People are defensive mainly because McQueen's insults = funny. Your insults on the other hand come off has lackluster and just a shot at the company.
> 
> Not cool.


Also the fact that the majority of the time, every time I see one of his posts it's "CHIKARA HATE! BLAH BLAH" while I actually see McQueen with some quality posts and his insults actually make me laugh.


----------



## McQueen

I saw your little comment about me in the strike rant Sephy. And now i'm pissed so you better hope I don't get my mod spot back because all the little spamming you like to do and I let you get away with isn't gonna fly around here anymore.

And yes, I still hate CHIKARA.

And Platt, when you finish your Strong/Stevens comp i'll take one.


----------



## Groovemachine

*FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008*

Chasyn Rance vs Jigsaw - *1/2

Chris Jones vs Rex Sterling- *3/4

Damian Wayne vs Seth Delay - **

Sal Rinauro vs Delirious - **3/4

Dark City Fight Club vs Black Market - **
-A non-match as there is never any referee. What we get is a pretty average brawl, but it gets bonus points for angle advancement with the stuff at the end.

Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - ***1/2

Austin Aries & Jay Briscoe vs Kenny King & Jason Blade - ***1/4

_Last Man Standing:_
Erick Stevens vs Roderick Strong- ****
-Dragged in the early portion of the match, and didn't seem as heated as their other encounters. Still, there were some great spots and I could seriously watch these two all day.
-Nice little highlights package plays after the match, kudos for that.


~Pretty uninspiring undercard, but well worth a look for the main event, especially if you're a fan of the Strong/Stevens feud.

Also, I must commend FIP on the general flow of the show. Some of the matches flowed seamlessly into each other, which made it a very watchable DVD. Also, Prazak wasn't available for commentary due to a Shimmer taping, so the DVD is comprised of Lenny Leonard with various guest commentators (Erick Stevens, Tyler Black and Sean Davis), who help to put over their respective matches taking place later in the night and their current feuds. As well as giving these guys extra promo time, they also add a freshness to the commentary.


----------



## peep4life

GenerationNeXt said:


> Also the fact that the majority of the time, every time I see one of his posts it's "CHIKARA HATE! BLAH BLAH" while I actually see McQueen with some quality posts and his insults actually make me laugh.


I'm incredibly sorry to anyone I may have offended, and will no longer hate blindly on the wonderful promotion that is Chikara, I hope everyone has a wonderful day and that they will find it in their hearts to forgive me.


----------



## Blasko

peep4life said:


> I'm incredibly sorry to anyone I may have offended, and will no longer hate blindly on the wonderful promotion that is Chikara, I hope everyone has a wonderful day and that they will find it in their hearts to forgive me.


Get hit by a bus. 

<3


----------



## John-Blud

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D03kiMM-wdw

OH SHIT.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I will never consider Necro Butcher some one who fits into the category of 'Best On The Indies'. Ever.


----------



## Blasko

Maxx Hero said:


> I will never consider Necro Butcher some one who fits into the category of 'Best On The Indies'. Ever.


 Best Brawler? 

Fuck yes.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Best Brawler?
> 
> Fuck yes.


Ian Rotten, clearly.


----------



## -GP-

-Mystery- said:


> Ian Rotten, clearly.


I heard this was started by Mike Levy in hope Ian would book him again, this time to be run over by a car
and if he kicked out at two after that, CM Punk would drive the car right into the ocean.

P.S. Necro/Levy/Punk/Joe obscure meta-referencing humour FTW!!!11!!

Btw, can anyone tell me where i can find the version of "Free Bird" playing on the trailer? Sounds really nice


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA All That Glitters*

*CHIKARACampeones de Parejas*
Delirious & Hallowicked (c) vs. Tim Donst & Hydra ***

*Grudge Match #2*
Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Buck Hawke **1/2

Gran Akuma, Icarus & Chuck Taylor (Proves Once Again That He's Awesome) vs. Lince Dorado & Las Chivas ***

*Grudge Match #1*
Mike Quackenbush vs. Shane Storm ***1/2

Jimmy Olsen vs. Fire Ant ***3/4

Brodie Lee vs. Ultimo Breakfast **1/4

Player Uno & Dos vs. Amasis & Ophidian **1/2​
Check out my new MVs

Quackenbush vs. Storm I What I've Done: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHpb0huqG1k&feature=user
Quackenbush vs. Storm II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmCeW_1txmw


----------



## Maxx Hero

While I don't agree with the musical choice for your MV's, I do really like your use of effects to put emphasis on parts of the match which was really good.

Is is just me or is the Chikara Special the lamest move ever?

Figured I would put a music video of mine out their for you guys to see. This is CM Punk and Chris Hero's 54 minute TLC match from 2002. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnOLZ8aAQ9o


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> I'm incredibly sorry to anyone I may have offended, and will no longer hate blindly on the wonderful promotion that is Chikara, I hope everyone has a wonderful day and that they will find it in their hearts to forgive me.


Go buy some chikara DVDs and praise it, then I might forgive you.

I enjoyed the vids Watts. Just got done watching the 2nd one right now actually. Just so into this fued + all the stuff with Gerard.


----------



## MB.

Whats up with all the hate on Chikara?


----------



## watts63

*CHIKARA Vanity & Violence*

Claudio Castagnoli, Delirious & Hallowicked vs. Brodie Lee, Amasis & Ophidian ***1/4 (Great Riot After The Match)

*Grudge Match #2*
Eddie Kingston vs. Lince Dorado ***1/2-***3/4

*Kingston To Dorado: God Bless You Son, You Never Had A Chance*

*Grudge Match #1*
Mike Quackenbush, Tim Donst & Hydra vs. UltraMnatis Black, Crossbones & Dr. Cube **1/4 

*CHIKARA Young Lions Cup*
Vin Gerard (c) vs. Drake Younger ***1/4

Gran Akuma & Icarus vs. Player Uno & Dos *** (FINISH HIM~!)

Worker Ant (Stan Hansen Somewhere is Proud of Him) vs. Jimmy Olsen **1/4 (Loving The Jimmy Olsen Storyline)

Mitch Ryder & Buck Hawke vs. Sara Del Rey & Bobby Dempsey **1/4 (Weird Seeing Sweeney Actually Caring About Bobby)

Chuck Taylor vs. Fire Ant **

El Hijo Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. vs. Las Chivas (YOU ARE NOT ENTERTAINING) DUD-1/4*

*Very Good Kingston Promo*​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

MB said:


> Whats up with all the hate on Chikara?


It's the cool thing to do apparently, because god forbid you like a promotion other then Ring of Honor or NOAH or any other promotions.


----------



## MB.

GenerationNeXt said:


> It's the cool thing to do apparently, because god forbid you like a promotion other then Ring of Honor or NOAH or any other promotions.


Crazy, haha. So if I make it public I dont really like puroresu I wouldnt be well liked?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

NOAH is fucking terrible.


----------



## peep4life

Hailsabin said:


> Go buy some chikara DVDs and praise it, then I might forgive you.


Not gonna happen kid, I like to use my money wisely.
As for the question above, yes would be the answer.


----------



## MB.

Well then I will pretend to like it. I got some dvds, so I can pretend.


----------



## Maxx Hero

superdupersonic said:


> NOAH is fucking terrible.


No?

Present day IWA:MS is terrible. The undercard for NOAH is just barley watchable. NOAH though is not bad on the top half of the show.


----------



## Platt

8/15 has been named Age of Insanity


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Maxx Hero said:


> No?
> 
> Present day IWA:MS is terrible. The undercard for NOAH is just barley watchable. NOAH though is not bad on the top half of the show.


NOAH is a great example of all steak and hardly any sizzle. Do I REALLY need to see five or six trios matches that have no real booking purpose to them on the same card? Thank God they have Kobashi around at least.


----------



## Sephiroth

Dragon Gate is full of spot monkies, IWA: MS is full of hicks, CZW is fucking horrible, ROH fans are assholes, Chikara is full of 12 year olds, NOAH has a prebuscent overweight girl as champ, PWG can't even keep their own guys booked, WWE is full of juicers, and TNA...well...TNA is TNA (That's the biggest insult any promotion can receive, "So and So is TNA")

Did I cover everything?

Sweet, great. Let's get back to discussing DVDs.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Dragon Gate is full of spot monkies, IWA: MS is full of hicks, CZW is fucking horrible, ROH fans are assholes, Chikara is full of 12 year olds, NOAH has a prebuscent overweight girl as champ, PWG can't even keep their own guys booked, WWE is full of juicers, and TNA...well...TNA is TNA (That's the biggest insult any promotion can receive, "So and So is TNA")


I feel an urge to express my love to you right now...


----------



## Kapone89

Sephiroth said:


> Dragon Gate is full of spot monkies, IWA: MS is full of hicks, CZW is fucking horrible, ROH fans are assholes, Chikara is full of 12 year olds, NOAH has a prebuscent overweight girl as champ, PWG can't even keep their own guys booked, WWE is full of juicers, and TNA...well...TNA is TNA (That's the biggest insult any promotion can receive, "So and So is TNA")


I love wrestling.


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for August 28, 2008
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

*Announcement*
SALE! ENDS SATURDAY (8/30) AT 11:59PM! SPEND $75 OR MORE AND SAVE 25%!

* NEW RELEASES *

IWA-MS DVD August 17, 2008 "We Are Family 2" - Joliet, IL
1. 20 Man Battle Royal
2. Sami Callihan vs. Trik Davis
3. Jason Hades vs. Ricochet
4. Nick Gage vs. Michael Elgin
5. Christian Able, Brian Skyline, & Jeff Brooks vs. The Soul Touchaz
6. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Prince Ali
7. Bobby Fish vs. Josh Raymond vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Chuck Taylor
8. Tracy Smothers & Ian Bloody vs. Darren Wade & Trevor Murdock
9. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Necro Butcher
10. Dingo vs. Drake Younger
Price $20.00

IWA-MS DVD August 16, 2008 "Put Up or Shut Up 2008" - Portage, IN
1. Jimmy "Hype" Shalwin, Jeff Brooks, Gameboy, Justin Andrews & Rip Impact vs. Marco Cordova, Dave Allen, Brian Skyline, Cory Mason & Steven Kennedy
2. Billy Roc vs. Josh Raymond vs. Troy Walters
3. Kris Chambers vs. Christian Able
4. Vortekz vs. Chuck Taylor
5. Tracy Smothers vs. Darren Wade
6. Ricochet & Jason Hades vs. Prince Ali & Jayson Quick
7. Michael Elgin vs. Bobby Fish
8. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Sami Callihan
9. Trevor Murdock vs. Nick Gage
10. Dingo vs. Drake Younger
Price $20.00

Velocity Pro DVD August 16, 2008 "Summer Bash 2" - Philadelphia, PA
1. Sterling James Keenan vs. Ethan Page
2. All Money Is Legal vs. The Gym Ratz
3. Aramis vs. Niles Young
4. Sideshow vs. Spike Dudley
5. Azrieal vs. Eric Enders
6. The Best Around vs. The New Hollywood Blondes
7. Adam Flash vs. Corporal Robinson w/ Special Guest Referee: Billy Gunn
Price $20.00


IWS DVD July 19, 2008 "Summer Slaughter 2008" - Montreal, Canada
1. Samson vs. Vanessa Kraven
2. "Superstar" Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy
3. The Untouchables vs. Cheech & Cloudy
4. Exess vs. Vin Gerard
5. "Paranoid" Jake Matthews vs. Stupefied
6. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen & 2.0 vs. Beef Wellington, Sexxxy Eddy & The Hardcore Ninja
Price $20.00

C*4 DVD May 31, 2008 " Doubleshot Night Two" - Ottawa, Canada
1. Twiggy vs. Vin Gerard
2. Icarus vs. Jimmy Stone
3. Dave Titan vs. Flip D. Berger
4. 2.0 vs. Team Player
5. Beef Wellington vs. Matt Burns
6. Misty Haven vs. Cherry Bomb vs. 21st Century Fox
7. "Superstar" Shayne Hawke vs. "Prince of Persia" Rahim Ali
8. Xtremo vs. Asylum
9. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen & Super Smash Bros. vs. "MVP" Michael Von Payton, El Sombra & Hallowicked
Price $20.00

C*4 DVD May 30, 2008 " Doubleshot Night One" - Petawawa, Canada
1. "Superstar" Shayne Hawke vs. Tyler Logan vs. Jimmy Stone
2. 2.0 vs. Icarus & Vin Gerard
3. "Prince of Persia" Rahim Ali vs. J.Rennalls
4. Beef Wellington vs. El Sombra
5. Misty Haven vs. Cherry Bomb
6. The Flatliners vs. Super Smash Brothers
7. "Sweet n' Sour" Larry Sweeney vs. Twiggy
8. "MVP" Michael Von Payton vs. Xtremo
9. "Mr.Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Hallowicked
Price $20.00


*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *
For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!

*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *


www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo
www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## andremt9

Drake Younger FTW!
His match with Dingo can be awesome,i'm anxious to watch this.


Please Rotten,Younger vs. Murdock!


----------



## KeepItFresh

Murdock v.s Too Cold Scorpio, Chuck Taylor, Jimmy Jacobs or The Necro Butcher instead of Drake Younger.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara filled with 12 year olds? Funny, I found about 50% more kids at FIP shows then I have Chikara. Guess they aren't that filled with kids after all but are filled with Wiggly + other losers in Philly area. (according to Larry Sweeney)


----------



## KeepItFresh

When has Larry Sweeney ever been wrong?


----------



## Obfuscation

Never.


----------



## antoniomare007

Sephiroth said:


> Dragon Gate is full of spot monkies, IWA: MS is full of hicks, CZW is fucking horrible, ROH fans are assholes, Chikara is full of 12 year olds, NOAH has a prebuscent overweight girl as champ, PWG can't even keep their own guys booked, WWE is full of juicers, and TNA...well...TNA is TNA (That's the biggest insult any promotion can receive, "So and So is TNA")
> 
> Did I cover everything?


Zero-One vs New Japan >>> everything in 08'


----------



## McQueen

Zero-One MAX vs New Japan is by far the most interesting thing going on in wrestling (outside of WWE) right now. Edge has been really fantastic this year and seems to be hitting his prime and although i've missed a good deal of it HBK/Jericho seems like an awesome fued.


----------



## Platt

Got another comp for sale this time it's Danielson & Aries. $24 UK or $28 elsewhere.

Disc 1
06/24/04 ROH Suvival of the Fittest Aries vs Danielson vs Colt Cabana vs Samoa Joe vs Mark Briscoe vs Homicide
08/07/04 ROH Testing The Limit Aries vs Danielson

Disc 2
02/11/05 FIP New Dawn Rising Aries & Homicide vs Danielson & Rocky Romero
02/25/05 ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Part 2 Aries & Jack Evans vs Danielson & Samoa Joe
05/14/05 ROH Nowhere To Run Aries vs Danielson

Disc 3
10/14/05 ROH Enter The Dragon Aries vs Danielson
11/12/05 FIP Evening The Odds 2005 Danielson, Aries, Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & Jimmy Rave vs Roderick Strong, Sean Waltman, Tony Mamaluke, Salvatore Rinauro & Jerrelle Clark (Cut at Aries elimination)
01/06/06 FIP New Years Classic Aries & Danielson vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
01/27/06 ROH Tag Wars 2006 Aries & Roderick Strong vs Danielson & Jay Lethal

Disc 4
07/28/06 ROH War Of The Wire II Aries vs Danielson vs Delirious vs Homicide
10/07/06 ROH Motor City Madness Aries vs Danielson
07/28/07 ROH Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 Danielson, Aries, Matt Sydal & Mark Briscoe vs McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious & Jay Briscoe 
10/05/07 ROH Honor Nation Aries vs Danielson

Disc 5
10/21/07 ROH Chaos At The Cow Palace Aries vs Danielson
10/26/07 PWG in France: Aries vs Danielson
11/02/07 ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 1 Aries vs Danielson
12/30/07 ROH Final Battle 2007 Aries vs Danielson vs Morishima vs Chris Hero

Disc 6
01/26/08 ROH Without Remorse Aries & Danielson vs Erick Stevens & Jay Briscoe
01/26/08 ROH Without Remorse Aries & Danielson vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs The Age of the Fall vs HANGMAN 3
03/14/08 ROH Double Feature Night 1 Aries & Danielson vs The Vulture Squad 
03/15/08 ROH Double Feature Night 2 Aries & Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki
03/16/08 ROH Take No Prisoners Aries vs Danielson


----------



## Kapone89

^^
Nice compilation.
And now, to automatically make me better than everyone here i have 
discovered a video tribute to a man whose first name is Tomomi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuLD6qQKy0Q


----------



## Platt

> LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE- 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> Ring of Honor's biggest & best sale is back. You can now save 35% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: labor into the box marked "Discount/Promotional Code" when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends Monday, September 1st at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Preorder items are not included in the sale.


Was hoping for 25% and got 35%


----------



## Recall

*Mitsuharu Misawa, Yoshinari Ogawa & Ricky Marvin vs. Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Kishin Kawabata (5/15/08)*
Ricky being mr spunky and wrestling like a heavyweight aswell as playing Inoue's ass like a bongo was hilarious. Everyone picking on Inoue and Misawa pretty much bullying him were the highlights. Oh yeah also when Marvin got legit ball shotted, Misawa stalled for him by just standing ontop of Inoue until Marvin got his composure back, a totally bizarre match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Drug of choice just came in the mail...thats right, all of the 2008 Dragon Gate DVD's. Add those with what is coming at 35% (7 2008 ROH shows) and I have no idea how I am gonna balance 8 classes and a job!


----------



## KaijuFan

Maxx Hero said:


> Drug of choice just came in the mail...thats right, all of the 2008 Dragon Gate DVD's. Add those with what is coming at 35% (7 2008 ROH shows) and I have no idea how I am gonna balance 8 classes and a job!


You can do eet. iPods have a video function for a reason


----------



## Maxx Hero

My iPod died earlier in the week while I was watching Scarface. That or it realized I had the Mike Levy incident next in my video playlist.. It couldn't handle that final fight scene. I actually plan to buy a Sony Zune. 80 GB and it has a much bigger screen.

BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino and Naruki Doi ****1/4

This match was better than expected. Shingo sold like a God and Masato wrestled like Jesus. Naruki was on his game and BxB was crisp. These was only two parts that I really cringed at and both were mega no sells by Doi, but it was ok in the fast pace of the match. Lots of Dragon Gate fun here, but also some solid technical work by BxB and Yoshino. I would have bought BxB tapping to the Sol Nacianto at one point, and I rarley buy that move. My match of the year, just a tip above of the 3/2 NOAH tag match.


----------



## peep4life

Maxx Hero said:


> .
> 
> BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. Masato Yoshino and Naruki Doi ****1/4
> 
> This match was better than expected. Shingo sold like a God and Masato wrestled like Jesus. Naruki was on his game and BxB was crisp. These was only two parts that I really cringed at and both were mega no sells by Doi, but it was ok in the fast pace of the match. Lots of Dragon Gate fun here, but also some solid technical work by BxB and Yoshino. I would have bought BxB tapping to the Sol Nacianto at one point, and I rarley buy that move. My match of the year, just a tip above of the 3/2 NOAH tag match.


This match sounds awesome, though I wonder how Jesus wrestles exactly.
Ordered Vendetta II, Respect is Earned II and wXw...European Navigation ''Dead End VIII with the 35% off sale, good times.


----------



## KaijuFan

Woo, 35% off sale! So to celebrate ROH throwing such a massive sale, I bought two DVDs from SMV: Chikara's Tragedy & Triumph for myself and Tries His Hardest: The Chuck Taylor Story for my friend.

Happy day


----------



## MB.

ahh, I wish I had a job, for sales like these.


----------



## antoniomare007

nice G-1 Climax Final....


and also, any word on the 7/13 match between Kengo Mashimo & Madoka vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Mammoth Sasaki?? dele??


----------



## Obfuscation

Smartmark has a sell the week before my birthday. Damn that luck. If it could have just been a week later I would have had some cash.


----------



## Groovemachine

antoniomare007 said:


> nice G-1 Climax Final....
> 
> 
> and also, any word on the 7/13 match between Kengo Mashimo & Madoka vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Mammoth Sasaki?? dele??




Cool, have you watched any other of the tournament matches? Any other particular highlights?


Just ordered Vendetta II and Respect is Earned II in the sale. I sooo should not be spending the money, but 35% off is an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## -Mystery-

Do that again and we will kill you Bruiser Brody style.


----------



## McQueen

I can ban you in both sections AussieFan. 

I suppose we did deserve that though.


----------



## watts63

*PWG It's It (What Is It?)*

*#1 Contender's Match*
Chris Hero vs. Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher ***1/2-***3/4 (Great Hero/Evans Dance Off; Crazy Tornado/Hero Fight...Poor Biggie Biggz & That Fan)

Austin Aries vs. El Generico **1/4 (Disappointing :no

Davey Richards vs. Brandon Bonham **3/4 (Good Promo From Richards After The Match)

Joey Ryan vs. Candice LaRae (BALLPLEX~!) ***-***1/4

Socrpio Sky vs. Hook Bomberry **3/4

Scott Lost (Awesome) vs. Mikey Nicholls (Impressive) ***-***1/4

*Great To See Chris Bosh Make An Appearance
Arrogance>>>>>>>>>>>The Dynasty*​


----------



## antoniomare007

Groovemachine said:


> Cool, have you watched any other of the tournament matches? Any other particular highlights?


I've seen day 2,3,4,5 and 6 of the tournamet (and the finals) ,nothing expectacular but some really cool and entertaining matches...

Tanahashi vs Makabe
Makabe vs Otani
Nakamura vs Yoshie (i'm the newest Yoshie fan after this tournamet :agree
Bernard vs Otani
Nagata vs Yoshie
Nakamura vs Goto
Nagata vs Kawada (just for the fact that its fucking Kawada vs Nagata) 
Tanahashi vs Kojima is good fun also


----------



## McQueen

How was Goto vs Makabe in the finals?


----------



## antoniomare007

very good match. Altough I think when the final day is available and we can watch the Nagata match, this finals will mean a lot more


----------



## Maxx Hero

I just watched _New Hazard vs. KENTAmori _from the 3/20 Dragon Gate show.

In the words of Borat,wow wow wee wah! This was crazy. This match match was intense. They truley made it feel like they hated each other. I seriously can not remember last time two guys dug in and truley looked like they were gonna murder each other. This could be KENTA and Ishimori showing the guys in the 'minor fed' that they were top notch and gonna take the GHC straps with them. KENAT and BxB were savage. KENTa got a bloody lip and BxB had blood in his mouth and coming out of his nose. The exchanges were super stiff and their really wasn't any down time. I thought this would surpase the match where New Hazard won the belts in quality. Unfortunately toward the end things got sloppy (I am looking right at BxB and KENTA's kicks) and quality went down. I also disliked the finish as on first viewing it looked like BxB was just sitting their looking at Shingo. On rewind I saw Taiji just barley holding him, but BxB didn't even make it look like a fight at that point. *****-****1/4*


----------



## Clique

Has there ever been a CM Punk DVD created with some of his best independent work? 

If there has short review/ratings, please.


----------



## KaijuFan

There's I think two Best of CM Punk DVDs for his FIP stuff, both on rohwrestling.com
I think there was a commercially released version of one of the volumes as well.
I dunno if ROH still has any of the Best of Punk in ROH though, maybe Second City Saints(his tag team with Colt Cabana)

EDIT: Here's what I found

Better Than You: The Best of CM Punk
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=186&id=365
Straight Edge: Best of CM Punk vol 2
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=186&id=1101
The Legacy Continues: Best of CM Punk vol 3:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=186&id=1906

The Best of the Second City Saints: Chicago's Best:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=186&id=947

FIP's Best of CM Punk vol 1:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=217&id=2093

FIP's Best of CM Punk Vol 2:
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=217&id=2516


----------



## Clique

Thanks I'll look for those over the net.


----------



## KaijuFan

If you're curious in buying them, get them now because ROH is having a 35% off sale.


----------



## Clique

Thank you again. I think I'll get the one with Samoa Joe matches and the other one with AJ Styles match.


----------



## Platt

The Clique87 said:


> Has there ever been a CM Punk DVD created with some of his best independent work?
> 
> If there has short review/ratings, please.


There was 2 or 3 released from his website at some point I think I have match listings for them around somewhere although the only place you'll get them from now is a trader.

Choice Of A New Generation
Punk vs Ace Steel SDW Ladder Match 28.4.01
Punk vs Adam Pearce
Punk vs Suicide Kid
Punk vs Cabana
Punk vs Bambino
2001.08.11 – Hardcore Hell & Back * CM Punk, Chris Hero, Ace Steel & Danny Dominion VS 2 Cold Scorpio, Ian Rotten, Colt Cabana & Suicide Kid


Smash Or Be Smashed
Punk vs Cabana vs Quack
Punk vs Reckless Youth JCW
Punk vs Eddy vs Rey
Punk vs Eddy
Punk vs Low Ki IWC
Punk vs Eddy vs Cabana
Punk vs Cabana
Punk vs Hero vs Cabana
Punk vs Hero IWC
Punk Gauntlet
Punk vs Hero TLC


Early Career
CM Punk vs Danny Dominion SDCW 29/03/01
Cm Punk vs Sick Nick Mondo SDCW 29/03/01
CM Punk vs Colt Cabana IWC 10/11/01
CM Punk vs Eddy IWA:MS 02/03/02
CM Punk vs Axl Rotten MAW 09/03/02
CM Punk vs Low Ki IWC 23/03/02
Punk/Cabana vs Steel/Dominion IWA:MS 03/03/01


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Finally could be bothered to watch some ROH today, and Kota Ibushi v Davey Richards from Bedlam in Beantown was really good. Nothing about it really stands out, but it was crisp enough and the execution was fine for pretty much all of it. I still don't understand why Davey uses a Tombstone/Kimura combination, though. He wants to tap his opponent out by tearing at their arm, but first he wants to drop them on their... head? Alright. Anyway, match was really good. ***1/2


----------



## vivalabrave

He probably wants to knock them loopy for a bit so they can't block the Kimura. I don't know. Davey's still awesome.

I already miss NRC.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Oh I really like Davey too. That sequence just always confused me.


----------



## vivalabrave

Well...sober up.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Touche.


----------



## JD13

Lots of new stuff up at IVP, including 11 volumes of Johny Saint comps :faint:

Everybody should be checking those out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Man, there is so much wrestling I want to buy right now.


----------



## Burning Sword

antoniomare007 said:


> I've seen day 2,3,4,5 and 6 of the tournamet (and the finals) ,nothing expectacular but some really cool and entertaining matches...
> 
> Tanahashi vs Makabe
> Makabe vs Otani
> Nakamura vs Yoshie (i'm the newest Yoshie fan after this tournamet :agree
> Bernard vs Otani
> Nagata vs Yoshie
> Nakamura vs Goto
> *Nagata vs Kawada (just for the fact that its fucking Kawada vs Nagata) *
> Tanahashi vs Kojima is good fun also



That match was a fucking dissapointment. Aside from that, I only watch the Tanahashi matches and will watch the final pretty soon.


----------



## antoniomare007

well i wasn't expecting anything from those 2 really, so i didn't had a problem with their match


----------



## MB.

Whats the latest great's in puro.


----------



## -GP-

JD13 said:


> Lots of new stuff up at IVP, including 11 volumes of Johny Saint comps :faint:


:shocked:
I love you for telling me that J, and i'm on my way to love the IVP guy too


----------



## Recall

Maxx Hero said:


> I just watched _New Hazard vs. KENTAmori _from the 3/20 Dragon Gate show.
> 
> In the words of Borat,wow wow wee wah! This was crazy. This match match was intense. They truley made it feel like they hated each other. I seriously can not remember last time two guys dug in and truley looked like they were gonna murder each other. This could be KENTA and Ishimori showing the guys in the 'minor fed' that they were top notch and gonna take the GHC straps with them. KENAT and BxB were savage. KENTa got a bloody lip and BxB had blood in his mouth and coming out of his nose. The exchanges were super stiff and their really wasn't any down time. I thought this would surpase the match where New Hazard won the belts in quality. Unfortunately toward the end things got sloppy (I am looking right at BxB and KENTA's kicks) and quality went down. I also disliked the finish as on first viewing it looked like BxB was just sitting their looking at Shingo. On rewind I saw Taiji just barley holding him, but BxB didn't even make it look like a fight at that point. *****-****1/4*


I really thought this match was just their and sloppy as fuck, except for Shingo who was incredible in it. I still don't get how simply good matches get praised as awesome, but whatever floats ya boat. If you enjoyed it more than I then cool for you.


----------



## Maxx Hero

KENTA, Shingo, and BxB are all in my top ten favorite wrestlers. I was so impressed with the beginish of the match that go my blood pumping so good that maybe I didn't see it as sloppy as it was. Like I said BxB and KENTA were major sloppy toward the end. I think it was good enough for ****, but that could be my New Harard love?


----------



## Recall

honestly its cool when others get more from a match then I did, it means it did its job well and just becuase I didnt like it doesnt mean its bad.

I can easily see why people love BxB Hulk i feel that this match wasn't his strongest, but any bias isn't bad. Heel it whats wrestling is all about, cheering on those you wanna see do well 

Have you seen Doi v KENTA Yet? It will be cool to read your thoughts on it as its a match many have different opinions on.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I am pry gonna do the Dragon Gate newbie thread if Mr.PaiMe doesn't. He knows more about it than I do, but I want a place for good DG talk.

I just got all teh 2008 Dragon Gate stuff last week and so I will work my way through that and review it as I have time. I have 7 college classes plus I am the captain of varsity debate and work at least plus 30 hours a week, then I have to find time for my girl. Usually I get one match done when ever I eat as that is the only time where I am just sitting there. So it maight take me a while to get to the KENTA/Doi match. The only matches I wanted to see out of order was the GHC matches cause they were to be off the hook.

I agree though, that was not BxB's best match. KENTA kicked the shit out of him. I really thought the intensity was crazy for a DG match, which helped the rating.

What do you find more annoying? Dueling chants or Japanese women you call out wrestlers names in high pitched voices?


----------



## Recall

I never find a japanese crowd the least bit irritating, in fact i love em. They get into it and have fun without taking away from the stuff in the ring, gotta love it


----------



## McQueen

Japanese should start chanting shit like "This is awesome", "Holy Shit", or "You fucked up".

Sarcasm of course.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I think it would be even weirder if, for example, New Japan Pro Wrestling fans started chanting "NOO-JA-PAN! NOO-JA-PAN!".


----------



## McQueen

Shin Nihon! Shin Nihon!


----------



## Maxx Hero

See I find the women in Japanese crowds way worse. "KANTAA! KANTAH! I am Asian women who love you! Look ats me! Really? Like they the high pitched over exadurated yells are so bad.

I love the atmosphere the chants give. Now I have heard that the chants have got worse, and in the only ROH 2008 I have seen on DVD (Black/McGuinness) it samed a wee bit more than normal, but normally I have no problem with chants. The only ones I don't like is for example "Shut The Fuck Up" every time some one touches a microphone. Like that is dumb. Prretty much is a chant buys into the heat of a match cool, but if it is just disrespectful yelling than shut up. That I think may be the appeal of the Japanese crowds. Respect.


----------



## Kapone89

Do you guys have any recommendations from ivpvideos.com?


----------



## JD13

Kapone89 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations from ivpvideos.com?


You after anything in paticular ?


----------



## KingKicks

Kapone89 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations from ivpvideos.com?


Anything Kobashi.


----------



## T-C

Dick Togo stuff.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Kapone89 said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations from ivpvideos.com?


There are some loaded Best Of's On IVP, including of Americans that you may be familiar with or if you want the classics they have Kawada, Misawa, Kobashi and all of their little Japanese friends.

As for ordering wait until they have a "Buy X DVd's For $Y" sale. With those the DVD's are at least $0.50 cheaper, which doesn't seem like much but that is 17% off, so it is worth it. They have those sales bimonthly.


----------



## JD13

Puro Sampler is a must have if your fairly new to the whole Puroresu scene. Hes got some nice Holy Demon Army comps that are well worth a look as well. 

Theres some * ratings for their comps and a bunch of Puro shows in general here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## Kapone89

Thanks for the help. appreciated.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I forgot about that, the puro sampler is like crack...it will keep you up at night!

A good variety DVD for sure that includes the best women's match I have ever seen.


----------



## Obfuscation

Best of Vader is what you must purchase.


----------



## antoniomare007

this is kinda random, but i've just watched Jumbo vs Robinson 3/5/77 and Tenryu & Jumbo vs Choshu & Yatsu 1/28/86 and all i have to say is....FUCKING AWESOME~!

Jumbo is from another fucking planet


----------



## McQueen

Two of my (well the second one is) my favorite matches ever.

Jumbo is a god amongst pro wrestlers.


----------



## Platt

FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

Ring of Honor is now offering Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $25 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $50 and over for all customers in Canada

-Orders $75 and over for all international customers outside of North America

*Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading.

For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer. All customers outside the U.S. must select USPS International Airmail as their shipping method.

Sale ends Friday, September 5th at 9am EST!!!

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following titles are now in stock and available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

WWE The Life and Times of Mr Perfect (2 Disc Set)

Curt Hennig was just like his wrestling nickname, "perfect" in every aspect of his wrestling style. He got his start in a wrestling family with his father Larry the Axe Hennig, went through Verne Gagne s training camp, and gained experience in the AWA, reaching the pinnacle as the AWA Heavyweight Champion. But Curt Hennig s biggest spotlight would shine in WWE, when he became Mr. Perfect, a two-time Intercontinental Champion and 2007 inductee in the WWE Hall of Fame.

Disc 1:
- Documentary:
* Perfection
* Twin City Origins
* Building a Path
* AWA
* Mr. Perfect
* Living up to His Name
* Intercontinental Champion
* The Prankster
* Commentator
* WCW
* Return to the WWE
* A Sudden Tragedy
* Hall of Fame
* The Perfect Legacy Lives On
* "Rap is Crap" Music Video
- Matches:
* Curt Hennig vs. Eddie Gilbert- Madison Square Garden (11/21/82)
* Curt Hennig & Scott Hall vs. Steve Regal & Jimmy Garvin- AWA Championship Wrestling (11/26/85)
* Mr. Perfect Hall of Fame Induction-WWE Hall of Fame (31/03/07)
- Vignettes
* Billiards October 1, 1988
* Golf - Perfect Putt October 1, 1988
* Darts October 8, 1988
* Bowling October 8, 1988
* Chess October 15, 1988
* Basketball October 15, 1988
* Ping Pong October 28, 1989
* Diving November 4, 1989
* Golf - Perfect Drive November 4, 1989
* Horseshoes November 24, 1989
* Baseball with Wade Boggs December 26, 1992
* Football - Perfect Passer with Steve Jordan February 13, 1993
* Basketball with Felton Spencer February 27, 1993
* Hockey with Mike Modano March 13, 1993
* Stories
* Curt Loved Karaoke
* Lifestyles of Mr. Perfect

Disc 2:
* 60-Minute Time Limit AWA World Heavyweight Championship Match: Curt Hennig vs. Nick Bockwinkel- AWA Championship Wrestling (11/15/86)
* Curt Hennig vs. Terry Taylor with Commentary By: Michael Cole & Mick Foley-WrestleFest (7/31/88 )
* Mr. Perfect vs. Bret Hart- Madison Square Garden (4/24/89)
* WWE Championship Match: Mr. Perfect vs. Hulk Hogan- Madison Square Garden (1/15/90)
* WWE Intercontinental Championship Match with Special Referee Roddy Piper: Mr. Perfect vs. The Texas Tornado- Madison Square Garden (11/24/90)
* WWE Intercontinental Championship Match: Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect- SummerSlam (8/26/91)
* WWE Intercontinental Championship Match: Mr. Perfect vs. Shawn Michaels- SummerSlam (8/30/93)
* Curt Hennig vs. Bret Hart- Uncensored (3/15/98)

Guest Booker with Greg Gagne (DVD-R)

Gagne, Crockett, Watts, Jarrett, Barnett. The biggest names behind the scenes in pro wrestling sat in a room in 1984 with one mission...beat Vince.

Months of talent raids and interceptions of TV agreements stripped the territories of their power, and it was time to fight back.

But egos, skullduggery and divided interests destroyed the final attempt at preserving the system. Now our Guest Booker, Greg Gagne, details the secret meetings, the interactions, and the fiasco that was Pro Wrestling USA.

Through the magic of Guest Booker, we travel back and take another shot at consolidating the wrold of wrestling.

National TV, dozens of wrestlers, the cooperation of all the territories. Can that get it done?

GEAR ’’Road Rage’’ Brookville, FL 7/18/08 (DVD-R)

1. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Amadeus
2. Bruce Santee vs. Kyle Matthews
3. The Loggers vs. Chasyn Rance & Jason Blade
4. Tyler Black vs. Jon Davis
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kory Chavis
6. Sal Rinauro & Joey Ryan vs. Jerrelle Clark & Nooie Lee
7. Roderick Strong vs, Chris Jones
8. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenny King

Womens Extreme Wrestling Vol. 29-31 DVD

For the ultimate in sports entertainment, WEW combines the wild excitement of professional wrestling and all of its stunts with outlandish and scantily clad female characters. If you are looking for the most outrageous storylines, backstage drama, high-flying matches, and hardcore diva wrestling, then you have the perfect DVD in your hands. You are about to watch the truly hot and sexy Divas of Women's Extreme Wrestling in some of craziest matches every fought.

This set of three pay-per-view events features wild matches, including title fights, tag team battles, Ladder challenges, and so much more!

Featuring some of the hottest and biggest names in WEW – April Hunter, Talia Madison, Lollipop, “The Queen of Extreme” Francine, Amber O’Neal, Jessica Blade, Nurse T, and many more…


----------



## McQueen

So does this mean I lucked out making my 35% off order early this morning? Or did I fuck up and miss free shipping?


----------



## JD13

Anybody else having problems with the IVP site crashing ?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T-C said:


> Dick Togo stuff.


This scoundrel speaks the truth. Togo's the man.



JD13 said:


> Anybody else having problems with the IVP site crashing ?


I can get on fine. Seems to be working alright, too.


----------



## JD13

I can get on, but it crashes when i start viewing stuff. I really want to make an order as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah I browsed around a bit to check, but everything still seems fine for me.


----------



## JD13

Fuck my peice of shit computer :frustrate


----------



## Maxx Hero

I also have had some problem with the IVP site sporatically. In other news DGUSA and Green Destiny are down.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Jumbo is a god amongst pro wrestlers.


I was thinking the same thing earlier today... so I watched a few of his matches.

*Jumbo v Dick Slater, AJPW Champions Carnival 1980 final:* I've saw this match 3 times now in the last couple years, but for some reason I just can't get into the first 7-ish minutes of it. After that it's all good, but I still don't know what prevents me from keeping focused on the first part. Finishing stretch is awesome with some big time near-falls, and Jumbo's German suplex is picture pefect. Awesome match despite my attention always seeming to wander at the beginning. ****1/4

*Jumbo v Ric Flair, AJPW 10/9/81:* Fucking fantastic match! I have no idea why it's taken me as long to actually watch this, especially since I've had it on DVD for about a year now, because it's easily on par with their lauded '83 match for me (and I LOVE their '83 match). Both guys are on another level in general so it's no surprise that they're both great in this, but there wasn't one moment in the whole 35 or so minutes that I wasn't focused in what was going on (as opposed to the above match). I especially loved how animated Flair got during the rest period between the 2nd and 3rd falls and then during the 3rd fall itself. He's just strutting around there and WOOOing and pointing at Jumbo as if to say "Your leg's fucked, son! I'm back on a jet in 10 minutes with my belt. I might stop to fuck your wife first, though. Where's Tully? WOOO!" The clean finish was somewhat surprising given it was a big time title match and they weren't exactly the norm (clean finishes, I mean), but I sure as hell wasn't complaining. Fantastic match! ****1/2

*Jumbo v Kerry Von Erich, AJPW 5/22/84:* And this may be even better. Seriously, I fucking LOVED this! Kerry's really good, no doubt, but this is the motherfucking Jumbo show, and he gets all surly with the pretty boy and it's AAAALLLL awesome. I loved the spot with Kerry holding Jumbo in a headlock, so Jumbo just picks him up, casually sits him on the top turnbuckle, backs away, and looks at him like "I may be chunky, but I'll FUCK YOU UP, pretty boy!" Kerry does the same thing later in the match and gives the old "Yeah, I just did that." look, so Jumbo's pissed and it's one of those "Shit's on now..." moments. The third fall is about 354 kinds of awesome with the focus being on Kerry's ability to crush a fool's skull with the claw that his ancestors have passed on for generations or some shit and Jumbo doing everything to break it (not the hold. Kerry's actual hand - Jumbo tries to physically break his fist). Fun as hell. Finish blows, but if one expects to see clean finishes on a regular basis in the 80s, one may be disappointed. Anyways, this fuckin' rocks. ****1/2

That Jumbo's some fella'.


----------



## straightedge015

Been a while since I saw the Kerry/Jumbo match but I love it. Wish I could find it in great quality. The Claw got over like murder in that from what I remember.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, the crowd was going bat shit, especially when Kerry wouldn't let go after the 2nd fall. They must've actually feared for Jumbo's life going by the reaction. The close up camera shot of them fighting over it at the start of the 3rd was cool as fuck. Jumbo going postal on it got over like gangbusters.


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> "Your leg's fucked, son! I'm back on a jet in 10 minutes with my belt. I might stop to fuck your wife first, though. Where's Tully? WOOO!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is why Andy's reviews are my favorites.


----------



## JD13

Got my NOAH: Eueopean Navigation shows today  
Probably get stuck into night 1 later, if i can be arsed. It should be interesting to see how it comes across on film.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy3000 said:


> "Your leg's fucked, son! I'm back on a jet in 10 minutes with my belt. I might stop to fuck your wife first, though. Where's Tully? WOOO!"


Probably the greatest line of a review ever. :agree: I almost want to sig it.



McQueen said:


> This is why Andy's reviews are my favorites.


Andy could review a Siegfried and Roy show and it would own.



> Siegfried was all, "Back off you fuggin tiger." And the tiger was like, "Whatcha gonna do bitch? I'm da mutha fuggin king of the jungle...or...some shit..." And the Roy appeared as if from no where and said, "This bitch!" and BOOM~! wouldn't you know it? That damn tiger dissapeared into the Bermuda Triangle or whatever.


I don't know. Something like that. Except awesomer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'm thinking about using 'Where's Tulleh!?' as a catchphrase, actually. 

Watched Jumbo/Flair from 6/8/83 today and it's still as fantastic as I remember. It's pretty much completely different to the '81 match I talked about a few posts up in that it's much longer (the first fall of the '83 match lasts almost as long as the entire '81 match), but they still pull out some great shit. A few of the sequences were really sweet as well. The second fall in this one is just AWESOME with Jumbo looking to seal the deal and win the strap in 2 straight falls, and the crowd is just fucking LOSING it the longer it goes. It goes the full hour, but it feels like it flies past in half that time. Phenomenal match! ****1/2


----------



## PulseGlazer

RO: A Fight at the Roxbury Quick Review

Albright vs. Whitmer This was bad and slow with awkward selling and fighting spirit. *

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave - Rave trying to be prick heel Danielson with impact and bodypart work while Danielson is in MMA Kill mode is fantastically fun. *** 3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe - A really fun, stiff street fight with Mark killing himself because all that matters to him is hurting Steen, but ultimately, he's still killing himself. *** 3/4

Nigel vs. Claudio vs. Hero vs. Quackenbush - This played off the Kings dynamic with Quack without ignoring Nigel's history with Hero and Clauio. Nigel, still a major face here, is kept apart from Quack for the entire match since Quack's so over. Quack's second best ROH match. ****

Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau - Competent filler. * 1/2.

El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - I missed how good this was the first time because Prazak sounds asleep through the match. They do so much awesome state of the art back and forth with a slowly increasing speed and great counters. This is a lost gem. ****

Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, and Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Stevens and Cross - This is what Mulligan said it was, a practive match for their much tighter Driven match. A bit slow, but the good is in there. ***

Jay Briscoe vs. Takeshi Morishima- Morishima certainly had formula, but I never minded because at least, like here, he and Jay would stiff the living shit out of each other all match. This was fun! *** 1/2


----------



## KeepItFresh

Nice review, Aaron.

*ROH Up For Grabs*

*First Round:*
Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero & Adam Pearce) v.s Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw)-****
Kevin Steen & El Generico v.s Go Shiozaki & Nigel McGuinness-****1/4*
Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Delirious & Pelle Primeau-**1/2*
No Remorse Corp (Davey Richrds & Roderick Strong) v.s Team Work (Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)-****1/2*

*Second Round:*
Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero & Adam Pearce) v.s Kevin Steen & El Generico-*****
Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Team Work (Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson)-*DUD*

Alex Payne v.s Shane Hagadorn-*3/4**
Eddie Edwards v.s Claudio Castganoli-****
Erick Stevens v.s Brent Albright v.s Necro Butcher-*****
*
Finals:*
Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs) v.s Kevin Steen & El Generico-****1/2*


----------



## Sephiroth

New ROH show has been named: *Night of the Butcher II- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/16/08*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Northern Navigation and the VA show out tommorow. Very interested in both. Tons of matches that could be classic, Strong vs. Marufuji, Dragon vs. Claudio II, Nigel vs. Steen III, Aries/Dragon vs. MCMG, Jacobs/Black vs. Go/Marufuji.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> Northern Navigation and the VA show out tommorow. Very interested in both. Tons of matches that could be classic, Strong vs. Marufuji, Dragon vs. Claudio II, Nigel vs. Steen III, Aries/Dragon vs. MCMG, Jacobs/Black vs. Go/Marufuji.


Was just about to say the same. Definitely going to order both.


----------



## PulseGlazer

From what I hear Northern Nav's tags are on par with the Team Work vs. Roddy and Davey from Up for Grabs. No buys.


----------



## Recall

*5/5/08 Chono Masahiro Produce: PREMIUM*

What a cool little show, the production was awesome with some simply stylish music and art flavour with the intro package and card rundown, little touches like that always add to the feel of the shows for me. This is the Samurai TV version, that has 3 clipped matches and the 3 main hyped matches all shown in full, those will be the matches im gonna cover.

*Masato Tanaka, Takao Omori & Mitsuya Nagai vs. Riki Choshu, Shiro Koshinaka & AKIRA*
The video package shown was all about Choshu vs. Masato Tanaka and I was really looking forward to seeing them clash but in a match that was only 9 minutes long, they barely touched and I wish the match was based around the two and it not just being a regular 6 man tag. The Koshinaka and Omori exchanges were great, and the highlight of the match for me was with both struggling on the ring apron, Koshinaka back body dropping Omori striaght onto it then following it up with a cool diving hip attack that wiped Omori through the guardrail and a handful of people. Watching them both beat on each other was great, added some much needed intensity. The finish came from Omori pinning AKIRA after a Axe Bomber. It was a fine little match, nothing special at all but I was expecting far more from both Tanaka and Choshu and their interactions.

*Manabu Nakanishi vs. Yutaka Yoshie*
For me easily the match of the show, crowd were hot especially towards Yoshie and it was a great power match, it really made me wanna see Yoshi ea regular again in NJPW. Yoshie threw everything possible at Nakanishi, and Nakanishi threw everything at Yoshie but both kept at each other, again lots of intensity and passion shown. Many suplexs, clubbing blows, power moves and of course a giant top rope suplex reversed by Yoshie. Lots of believable near falls especially a surprise with Yoshie kicking out of the the Hercules Cutter making me think it possible for Yoshie to pick up the win but it wasn't to be. After two lariats and a huge German Suplex Hold Nakanishi managed to keep Yoshie down for the 3.

MAIN EVENT: *Masahiro Chono & Kohei Sato vs. Shinjiro Ohtani & Daisuke Sekimoto*
A real cool video package aired showing Ohtani as a dominant force and previous interactions between Chono and Ohtani at Zero1 Shows. Fans were into this match also and both Sato and Sakimoto recieved there fair share of crowd calls. This is the first time I can recall seeing Sato and was soundly impressed, he held his own against Sekimoto and made life difficult for Ohtani. My favourite exchanges of the match were between Saekimoto and Chono, little things like the headbutt/Chop fight that resulted in Chono low blowing Sekimoto just to get back control and Sekimoto's unwillingness to lay down, he kept getting back up and into Chono's face so he had no choice but to keep on bringing it. Sekimoto is one powerful bastard too, throwing everyone about with his monster build. Chono and Ohtani went at each other multiple times and brought the energy to the match, its always nice to see Chono take multiple face washes. Finish came when Sekimoto espcaped multiple STF attempts leading to Chono applying the STS for the win.

For a 2 debut hour show for Chono's side project it was overall a fun show and was a pleasure to watch for those 2 hours, I would even give Yoshie vs. Nakanishi a recomendation to track down and see if you can, its worth seeing even if just once.


----------



## JD13

*NOAH - European Navigation 08*

*Atsushi Aoki vs Joel Redman ***1/4 
*
Really nice opener. Big props to Redman, he impressed me alot.

*Wade Fitzgerald/Martin Stone vs Kikuchi/Izumida ** *
Not really his fault, but Wade was really out of his depth here.

*Doug Williams/Nigel McGuiness vs Kotaro Suzuki/Takeshi Sugiura ***1/2
*
This one really got the crowd going, and did everything it needed for its position on the card.

*Mohammad Yone/Takeshi Morishima vs Jun Akiyama/Bison Smith ***1/2*
2 monsters in Smith & Morishima, Akiyamas a legend and Yone has the best hair in pro wrestling. It couldnt possibly be bad.

*KENTA/Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson/Eddie Edwards ****1/2
*
A MOTYC for sure. Danielson is in full prick heel mode and its awesome.

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jay Briscoe ***1/2

*
Great little match, thats sadly overshadowed by being wedged between 2 epic matches.

*Kenta Kobashi/Go Shiozaki vs Mitsuharu Misawa/Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4*
Atmosphere is off the charts and the legends dont disappoint. Epic stuff here, with chops and forearms aplenty. The finnishing stretch is edge of your seat stuff.


----------



## KingKicks

JD13 said:


> *NOAH - European Navigation 08*
> 
> *Atsushi Aoki vs Joel Redman ***1/4
> *
> Really nice opener. Big props to Redman, he impressed me alot.
> 
> *Wade Fitzgerald/Martin Stone vs Kikuchi/Izumida ** *
> Not really his fault, but Wade was really out of his depth here.
> 
> *Doug Williams/Nigel McGuiness vs Kotaro Suzuki/Takeshi Sugiura ***1/2
> *
> This one really got the crowd going, and did everything it needed for its position on the card.
> 
> *Mohammad Yone/Takeshi Morishima vs Jun Akiyama/Bison Smith ***1/2*
> 2 monsters in Smith & Morishima, Akiyamas a legend and Yone has the best hair in pro wrestling. It couldnt possibly be bad.
> 
> *KENTA/Taiji Ishimori vs Bryan Danielson/Eddie Edwards ****1/2
> *
> A MOTYC for sure. Danielson is in full prick heel mode and its awesome.
> 
> *Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jay Briscoe ***1/2
> 
> *
> Great little match, thats sadly overshadowed by being wedged between 2 epic matches.
> 
> *Kenta Kobashi/Go Shiozaki vs Mitsuharu Misawa/Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4*
> Atmosphere is off the charts and the legends dont disappoint. Epic stuff here, with chops and forearms aplenty. The finnishing stretch is edge of your seat stuff.


Wow, our ratings are the exact same for the show except i was slightly less on the Stone match.


----------



## Recall

For me Aoki v Redman and Kanemura v Jay are too high, but nice to see the ratings


----------



## -Mystery-

Necro has two best of DVDs available at SMV.


----------



## KaijuFan

Two volumes? Wow. I think I'm more inclined to get some ISW DVDs before I get myself that much Necro.


----------



## Platt

Necro DVDs are ordered  can't wait.


----------



## Blasko

Damn. I'll just pick up volume 1 up this week and Volume 2 the next.


----------



## Sephiroth

Damn. I'll pick up none....


----------



## watts63

*AWS 6th Anniversary Show*

*Vacant AWS Tag Team Championship; Tables & Ladders Match*
Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Brandon & Dustin Cutler ***3/4

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Adam Pearce (c) vs. Lil' Cholo ***1/2

Babi Slymm & Skulu vs. Mattias Wild & Danny Myers *3/4

*Grudge Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado ***1/4-***1/2

*AWS Light Heavyweight Championship*
TJ Perkins (c) vs. Scott Lost ***1/4

The Awesome Plague vs. Brawlin' Bo Cooper **1/4

Candice LaRae vs. Nikki (You Suck) 1/4*

Sonny Samson, Chris Escobar, Extreme Loco & Chippy Sanchez vs. CK Jackson, Willie Mack, Sexy Chino & Biggie Biggz **-**1/4

Markus Riot vs. Chimaera **1/2​


----------



## Platt

Covers for tomorrows new releases


----------



## -Mystery-

New FIP? OMG!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Why is Nigel on the cover? His segment is hardly a selling point. If anything, it's NEGATIVE BUYS.


----------



## KaijuFan

Loving the Fueling The Fire cover, a lot like Rising Above except more flames.


----------



## Obfuscation

That Fueling The Fire cover OWNS HARD.

That takes the cake as my favorite cover, by far. Nigel = 'GREAT'.

New FIP shows sound pretty fun.


----------



## -GP-

ROH cover and "pretty good actually" in the same sentence? 
Guess Gabe took the photoshop off his nephew's laptop and gave it to someone, you know, with taste

then again FIP ones are still Genero-Wrestling-Cover/Custom-Comp level stuff, but you can't have it all...


----------



## Obfuscation

Not everyone can have as great of covers as Chikara tbqh.


----------



## -GP-

Hailsabin said:


> Not everyone can have as great of covers as Chikara tbqh.


QFT
Talent Borrows, Genius Steals indeed...
http://www.4thletter.net/2007/05/forget-the-zombie-covers-its-chikara-time/


----------



## Obfuscation

That was a pretty awesome read.


----------



## KingKicks

This thought just came to mind but now that Roderick Strong is a face again, would anyone else love to see Jack Evans return to ROH and reunite with Strong?


----------



## Obfuscation

A one night only thing. I'd prefer them to do their own things personally.

Them vs Steen/Generico would be gold.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> A one night only thing. I'd prefer them to do their own things personally.
> 
> Them vs Steen/Generico would be gold.


As long as Jack could be reliable it'd be great to see him with Strong again.

First match with those four was great. As long as the ending's different.


----------



## Recall

Hailsabin said:


> Not everyone can have as great of covers as Chikara tbqh.


I always loved UWA-Hardcore's covers, awesome art.


----------



## -Mystery-

I needed a good laugh today so I'm downloading RF Video's shoot with Angle. Hopefully Angle doesn't sound as ridiculous as he normally does.


----------



## JD13

Watching SS with Cornette & Heenan 2 at the moment. Hilarious stuff, i could listen to these guys all day.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I really need to get a Cornette shoot at some point. It's truly mesmarising listening to the guy


----------



## -Mystery-

BACK TO SCHOOL SALE- SAVE UP TO $65 OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

It's back to school time, and at Ring of Honor we know that everybody needs a break from homework. So whether you're a student or parent, or neither (we won't hold it against you) check out the latest sale from Ring of Honor to see how you can get money taken off your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

In order to save money just add your items to the shopping cart at www.rohwrestling.com. When you get to the "Checkout" use the appropriate code below (based on how much you are spending) in the "Discounts/Promotional Code" section to save.

Spend $30-$50- Save $10 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale1

Spend $51-$75- Save $15 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale2

Spend $76-$100- Save $20 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale3

Spend $101-$130- Save $30 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale4

Spend $131-$160 Save $40 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale5

Spend $161-$200- Save $50 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale6

Spend $201 & Up- Save $65 Off Your Order...Use Discount Code: sale7

Offer ends Tuesday, September 9th at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Fueling The Fire- Manassas, VA 8/1/08 (DVD)

Features the dream tag team match with Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin); Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki for the World Tag Titles; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn
2. Pelle Primeau vs. Rex Sterling
3. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus
4. Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong
5. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
6. Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Ruckus (ROH World Title Match)
8. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki (World Tag Team Title Match)

Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's debut event in Canada featuring a dramatic World Title Match as Nigel McGuinness defends vs. Kevin Steen; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; an appearance by Lance Storm; plus more.
1. Chris Hero vs. Ruckus
2. Delirious vs. Kenny Omega
3. Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake
4. Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (No DQ Match)
Plus an appearance by Lance Storm

Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice 2008’ Arcadia, FL 5/31/08 (DVD)

Features Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Davey Richards; plus more.
1. Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne vs. Dingo vs. Jon Davis (Four Corner Survival)
2. Chasyn Rance vs. Chris Jones
3. Rain & Leva vs. Portia Perez & Mimi
4. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Johnny DeBall
5. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
6. Norman Smiley vs. Greg Valentine
7. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade
8. Jerry Lynn vs, Austin Aries
9. Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Davey Richards

Full Impact Pro ’In Full Force 2008’ Crystal River, FL 5/30/08 (DVD)

Features Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn for the FIP World Heavyweight Title; Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black for the FIP Tag Titles; Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens; plus more.
1. Dingo vs. Chris Jones
2. Damien Wayne vs. Kyle O'Reilly
2. Daizee Haze vs. Rain
4. Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens
5. Black Market vs. Dark City Fight Club (Anything Goes Match)
6. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
7. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
8. Scotty 2 Hotty & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance

Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1 (Double DVD Set- Preorder)

This title is scheduled to ship by September 15th!!!

11.23.06 - Osaka, Japan (Osaka Prefectural Gym)

1. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo & Cyber Kong
2. BxB Hulk, Jushin Liger, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen
3. CIMA vs. Gamma (Hair vs. Hair)
4. Susumu Yokosuka vs. Don Fujii (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

12.22.06 - Tokyo, Japan (Korakuen Hall)

5. Gamma vs. Ryo Saito (King of the Gate Semi-Finals)
6. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Dick Togo (King of the Gate Semi-Finals)
7. Don Fujii & Yasushi Kanda vs. BxB Hulk & Jack Evans vs. Susumu Yokosuka & K-ness vs. Genki Horiguchi & Super Shenron (Four Way Tag Team Elimination)
8. Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (King of the Gate Finals)

3.25.07 - Mie, Japan (Tsu City Gym) - MEMORIAL GATE 2007

9. Matt Sydal vs. Genki Horiguchi (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)
10. Gamma, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
11. Don Fujii vs. Jushin Liger (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

WWE The Life and Times of Mr Perfect (2 Disc Set)

Curt Hennig was just like his wrestling nickname, "perfect" in every aspect of his wrestling style. He got his start in a wrestling family with his father Larry the Axe Hennig, went through Verne Gagne s training camp, and gained experience in the AWA, reaching the pinnacle as the AWA Heavyweight Champion. But Curt Hennig s biggest spotlight would shine in WWE, when he became Mr. Perfect, a two-time Intercontinental Champion and 2007 inductee in the WWE Hall of Fame. This two disc set includes a documentary on Mr. Perfect along with 8 complete matches.

Guest Booker with Greg Gagne (DVD-R)

Gagne, Crockett, Watts, Jarrett, Barnett. The biggest names behind the scenes in pro wrestling sat in a room in 1984 with one mission...beat Vince.

Months of talent raids and interceptions of TV agreements stripped the territories of their power, and it was time to fight back.

But egos, skullduggery and divided interests destroyed the final attempt at preserving the system. Now our Guest Booker, Greg Gagne, details the secret meetings, the interactions, and the fiasco that was Pro Wrestling USA.

Through the magic of Guest Booker, we travel back and take another shot at consolidating the wrold of wrestling.

National TV, dozens of wrestlers, the cooperation of all the territories. Can that get it done?

GEAR ’’Road Rage’’ Brookville, FL 7/18/08 (DVD-R)

1. Erick Stevens vs. Austin Amadeus
2. Bruce Santee vs. Kyle Matthews
3. The Loggers vs. Chasyn Rance & Jason Blade
4. Tyler Black vs. Jon Davis
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kory Chavis
6. Sal Rinauro & Joey Ryan vs. Jerrelle Clark & Nooie Lee
7. Roderick Strong vs, Chris Jones
8. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kenny King


----------



## Platt

:lmao the most overcomplicated sale ever.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> :lmao the most overcomplicated sale ever.


I kind of like but I get what you're saying. Definitely need to get those FIP shows and maybe that WXW show.


----------



## Platt

Picked up the new FIP, ROH and Dragon Gate best of.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Proving Ground*

*Pelle Primeau and Eddie Edwards vs. Kenny King and Jason Blade*
_**1/4_

*Alexa Thatcher vs. Daizee Haze* 
_*3/4_

*Ruckus vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_**1/4_

*Daniel Puder vs. Mike Bennett *
_DUD_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Brent Albright*
_****_
*
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher - Street Fight *
_***1/2_

*Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro* 
_*1/2
_
*Roderick Strong vs. El Generico *
_***1/4_

*Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries - FIP World Heavyweight Title*
_**** 
(Having a Power Cut halfway through probably didnt help my rating of this one)_

*AOTF vs. Hangm3n vs. The Briscoes vs. Jack Evans and Jigsaw - Ultimate Endurance - ROH Tag Team Championships*
_****
_
*Overall:*
_Very good show if you can cut out the very poor stuff from it. Hit & Miss show for me. 3 **** matches but at the same time 4 very meh matches. The Steen & Genrico matches were very solid too. Definatly worth watching all the same though._​


----------



## Recall

i thought the whole show was average with some good moments not awesome motyc moments but then again thats just me


----------



## seabs

*I wouldnt say there was any MOTYC contenders either tbh.*


----------



## Recall

Seabs said:


> *I wouldnt say there was any MOTYC contenders either tbh.*


Well isn't that what 4 star matches are supposed to represent? matches just short of the MOTYC bracket, which is ****1/4-*****

It isn't personal but If i saw a wrestling show with 3 **** matches on its review, I would rush out to buy it as it should be one of the best shows of the year.

But like I said thats my opinion


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Platt said:


> Picked up the new FIP, ROH and Dragon Gate best of.


Wait, how did you get the best of Dragon Gate?


----------



## Recall

Sonic_Storm06 said:


> Wait, how did you get the best of Dragon Gate?


Its on the ROH site as a pre-order, he placed an order for it


----------



## KingKicks

Got bored so i decided to rewatch an ROH show from last year.

*ROH Good Times Great Memories*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Gran Akuma vs. Delirious vs. Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau ***1/2

Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens ***1/4

*Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4

Rocky Romero vs. Austin Aries ****
*I don't remember this being so great*

*ROH World Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo ****1/4

Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne 3/4*

Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley ****3/4

Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce **3/4

*Still a great show to watch*​


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Deuces Wild*
1. Osirian Portal vs. The Colony - ***1/2
2. Ice Cream Jr. vs. Robbie Ellis - *
3. Vin Gerard vs. Worker Ant - N/R
4. F.I.S.T. vs. Player Uno & Create-A-Wrestler - **
5. Lince Dorado vs. Helios - ***
6. Gran Akuma vs. Jimmy Olsen - **1/2
7. UltraMantis Black vs. Tim Donst - **
8. Brodie Lee vs. Shane Storm - *1/2
9. Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Cheech & Cloudy - ***
10. El Pantera vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***3/4

*Chikara Passion & Persistence* 
1. Vin Gerard & Bull Pain vs. The Colony - *1/2
2. Chuck Taylor vs. Hydra - *1/2
3. Jimmy Olsen vs. Player Uno - **1/2
4. Ophidian vs. Tim Donst - **
5. Amasis vs. Helios - ***1/4
6. Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke & Robbie Ellis vs. Mike Quackenbush, Shane Storm, Cheech & Cloudy - ***1/4
7. Sabian vs. El Pantera - **1/2
8. Brodie Lee vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2
9. F.I.S.T. vs. Delirious & Hallowicked - ***3/4


----------



## crooked_reflection

-Mystery- said:


> I needed a good laugh today so I'm downloading RF Video's shoot with Angle. Hopefully Angle doesn't sound as ridiculous as he normally does.


I enjoyed it. He admits to over-exaggerating in order to promote TNA. There was some good insight concerning the business.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched some more old-school puro:

*Riki Chosu v Tatsumi Fujinami, NJPW 4/3/83:* This was kinda weird. The first half was almost entirely a "feeling-out" process, and it never really seemed to hold my attention for the most part. The work was tight and executed pretty much flawlessly, but it just never interested me that much. The last 5 minutes are superb, though. Chosu is over to an insane degree and both guys going back and forth was quite the spectacle, especially with the crowd popping like CRAZY for the last few near-falls. Really good match, but the first half not being interesting to me hurt it. ****3/4*

*Riki Chosu v Killer Kahn, AJPW 7/31/86:* This was better, I thought, even though the pace was quite a bit slower. Kahn's entrance gear is quite impressive. Obviously our loco little All Japan commentator thinks so as well as he's all "OOOHHHH" and shit. Then Kahn removes his hood and he's all "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!". Not quite sure what he was expecting underneath the hood, to be honest, but he was clearly shocked. Maybe he was hoping for a Tyrannosaurus Rex. Match was pretty much a fist fight until Kahn takes control and levels Chosu with a boot. Outside he beats on Riki some more and at this point it becomes obvious to everybody in the building and those who are watching that Kahn clearly IS some kind of dinosaur; the dude makes the weirdest freakin' noises every time he strikes Riki. Seriously, it's some irritating shit. Almost Soulja Boy levels of annoyance. Luckily Riki realises this and Supermans that ho head first into the ring post. Twice. Kahn's busted heavily and shit escalates from there. The last few minutes are surprisingly epic and the near-fall off the Riki lariat is rather awesome. Another lariat does it for our dinosaur/weirdo hybrid Kahn, and the match was pretty great overall. ******


----------



## Groovemachine

Kinda ran out of new DVDs this week, so I've spent the past few days just watching some random matches here and there whilst I wait for my new arrivals; Vendetta II, Respect is Earned II, European Navigation Night 1 and PWG Sells Out. 


*Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero [Last Man Standing match] (IWA: MS - TPI 2007 Night 2) - ****1/2*
Raw emotion, this was terrific. Kingston's smack talk was great:

Kingston: I'm gonna choke the life out of you, do you understand me? Do you understand me? Look at me motherfucker!

All around just brilliant, I'll admit to not being all that familiar with Kingston's work (sacrilege, I know) but he was very impressive here. Usually praised for his great heel work, I thought Kingston played an awesome babyface.


*NJPW 7/8/08 IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Tournament
Prince Devitt vs Tiger Mask IV- *****
Totally worth watching just to see Devitt completely wipe out a girl in the front row! Haha. For a match that went around 10 minutes, this was awesome. I was instantly hooked, and they kept me with it the entire time.


*NOAH 6/29/2008 - 2/3 Falls Match: Yoshinobu Kanemaru, Davey Richards, Atsushi Aoki & Genba Hirayanagi vs KENTA, Taiji Ishimori, Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin - ***1/4*
Not quite as good as I'd hoped, given the names involved. Perfectly watchable though. Gets off to a hot start, but then loses it a bit in the middle (although I loved Richards ripping off KENTA's feigned foot stomp into a cocky little kick to the head). Finish threw me, I don't think I'd read about the 'turn' beforehand, so that was a shocker to me. Pretty good stuff all round, Marvin was his usual awesome self, but nothing really worth going out of your way to see.


*Dragon Gate Dead or Alive: KENTA vs Naruki Doi - *****
Didn't like this as much as some, I wouldn't say it's a MOTYC. Don't get me wrong, it's very very good, but I felt that sooooomething was missing for me to score it any higher.


*Dragon Gate 7/27/08: SHINGO vs BxB Hulk - *****
Another example of a match still being very good, but not quite living up to the hype I'd heard about it. I was disappointed that SHINGO's leg work on Hulk never went anywhere; Hulk kind of shrugged it off after a while and forgot about it. Gotta give them props for keeping things at a fast pace for all that time though.


*PWG All Star Weekend VI Night One:
Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki - ****1/2*
My PWG MOTY for sure. I probably could have gone higher had the crowd been more into it; their almost indifference to the match hurt it quite a bit in my opinion. Nevertheless, what these two displayed in the ring was absolutely fantastic. Loved the opening mat-work, then they kicked it up a bit in the middle, and the finish was just perfect.


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for September 4, 2008

www.smartmarkvideo.com

www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo

www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

* NEW RELEASES *

Necro Butcher DVD "Choose Death: The Necro Butcher Story" Vol. 1
This installment of Smart Mark Video's Best on the Indies series features Necro Butcher which is released as a two volume set, each volume is a 3 disc set. Volume 1 includes a 2 hour interview and over 15 of his best matches.
1. Interview
2. Lumberjack Light Tube Match: Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson (IWA-MS 5/6/01)
3. Mean Mitch Page vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 5/26/01)
4. Staple Gun Match: Necro Butcher vs. 2 Tuff Tony (IWA-MS 6/2/01)
5. Flaming Tables Match: Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 6/2/01)
6. 200 Light Tube Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 6/15/02)
7. Fans Bring The Weapons: Mean Mitch Page vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 7/13/02)
8. Anything Goes Death Match: Nick Mondo & Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher & Mr. Insanity (CZW 9/14/02)
9. Fans Bring The Weapons: Necro Butcher vs. Ian Rotten (CZW 7/26/03)
10. Fans Bring The Weapons: JC Bailey vs. Necro Butcher (CZW 8/23/03)
11. Fans Bring the Weapons: Wifebeater & Corporal Robinson vs JC Bailey & Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 4/9/04)
12. Fans Bring The Weapons: Necro Butcher vs. "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein (IWA-MS 6/25/04)
13. Fans Bring The Weapons: Necro Butcher vs. The Green Phantom (CZW 7/24/04)
14. Necro Butcher vs. JC Bailey (UVU)
15. Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco (Chikara 2/19/05)
16. Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher vs. Jigsaw & Sabian (Chikara 2/20/05)
17. Barbed Wire Boards: Necro Butcher vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 3/15/05)
18. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 6/11/05)

Price - $20.00

Necro Butcher DVD "Choose Death: The Necro Butcher Story" Vol. 2
This installment of Smart Mark Video's Best on the Indies series features Necro Butcher. Volume 2 includes 19 matches and several music videos in this 3 disc set.
1. Falls Count Anywhere: H8 Club vs. Toby Klein & Necro Butcher (CZW 6/11/05)
2. Necro Butcher vs Gypsy Joe (IWA-EC 7/13/05)
3. Barbed Wire Ropes, Fans Bring The Weapons: Necro Butcher vs. Brandon Prophet vs. Corporal Robinson (IWA-MS 11/18/05)
4. Barbed Wire Ropes 200 Lighttubes: Tank vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-DS 12/3/05)
5. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Deranged & Brain Damage (IWA-MS 12/16/05)
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 12/30/05)
7. 20 Minute Iron Man Death Match: JC Bailey vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-DS 2/18/06)
8. Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 4/1/06)
9. No Count Out - No DQ: Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher (PWG 9/2/06)
10. Barbed Wire Ropes & Lighttubes: Necro Butcher vs. LuFisto (Stranglehold 10/29/06)
11. Taipei Death Match: FreakShow vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-DS 11/25/06)
12. Knockout or Tapout Only: Necro Butcher vs. Low Ki (IWA-MS 12/16/06)
13. Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Ian Rotten & Mickie Knuckles (IWA-MS 1/27/07)
14. Necro Butcher vs. Masada (IWA-MS 4/22/07)
15. No Rope Barbed Wire:- Zandig vs. Necro Butcher (CZW 6/9/07)
16. Necro Butcher vs. Davey Richards (IWA-MS 8/4/07)
17. Hane Brothers vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 10/3/07)
18. Double Hell Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Brain Damage (IWA-EC 11/24/07)
19. Bonus Material: Music Videos
20. Bonus Material: Unreleased Handcam Version: Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS 6/11/05)

Price - $20.00

IWA East Coast DVD August 6, 2008 "When Push Comes to Shove" Charleston, WV
1. "Omega" Aaron Draven vs. Vance Desmond
2. Woody Numbers vs. Gypsy Joe
3. David Day vs. Shawn Day
4. Zac Vincent vs Trik Nasty
5. Chris Hero vs. Shiima Xion
6. Falls Count Anywhere: Viper vs. "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein
7. Barbed Wire Madness Match: Sam Hane vs. Mad Man Pondo

Price - $20.00

IWA Texas / ACW DVD July 19, 2008 "From Innocence to Insanity 2008" - Austin, Texas
1. Gary Jay vs. Berry Breeze vs. Rexx Reed vs. vs. Shawn Vexx
2. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena
3. Submission Squad vs. The Garza Brothers
4. Darin Childs vs. Skylar Skelly vs. "One Man" Mike Dell
5. JC Bravo vs. Drew Lucid
6. Tony Morales vs. Andy Dalton vs. JT Lamotta
7. Daffney vs. Alektra Blue
8. Chris Hero vs. "Showtime" Scot Summers

Price - $15.00

wXw DVD June 22, 2008 "Dead End VIII Night 2: European Navigation" - Oberhausen, Germany
1. Eddie Edwards vs. Bernd Föhr
2. Takashi Sugiura vs. Chris Hero
3. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin vs. Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy
4. KENTA vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Streetfight: Jay Briscoe vs. Thumbtack Jack
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
7. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big van Walter

Price - $15.00

wXw DVD June 21, 2008 "Dead End VIII - Night 1" Oberhausen, Germany
1. Payday Patterson vs. Bernd Föhr vs. Mot van Kunder
2. Marc Roudin vs. Diego Latino
3. Claudio Castagnoli & Absolute Andy vs. Bad Bones & Thumtack Jack
4. Big van Walter & Marc Slater vs. Robert Lequimez & Lazio Fe
5. HATE vs. Rico Bushido
6. Steve Douglas vs. Chris Hero
Price - $15.00

wXw DVD May 11, 2008 "Full Force VII" - Essen, Germany
1. Corey Mason vs. Gabriel Angelfyre vs. Marc Roudin vs. Thumbtack Jack
2. Lazio Fe vs. Marc Slater
3. Big Van Walter vs. PCO
4. Absolute Andy vs. Bad Bones
5. Tommy End vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
6. Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. Bernard Vandamme & Roberto Lequimez
7. Steve Douglas vs. Ares

Price - $15.00

wXw DVD April 12, 2008 "18 + & Saturday Night Wrestling" - Troisdorf, Germany
1. Andrew Patterson & Farmer Joe vs. Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) (Cliped)
2. Bad Bones vs. Danny Havoc
3. Ares vs. Marc Roudin
4. Bernd Föhr vs. Coone (Cliped)
5. AbLas (Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas) vs. Big Van Walter & Marc Slater (joined in progress)
6. Pac vs. Tommy End
7. Big Van Walter vs. Diego Latino
8. Ares & Farmer Joe vs. Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe)
9. Pac vs. Marc Roudin
10. AbLas (Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas) vs. Bad Bones & Tommy End
11. Ultraviolent Tables Match HATE vs. Marc Slater
12. Best Two Out Of Three Log Cabins Match Bernd Föhr vs. Thumbtack Jack
13. Fans Bring The Weapons Match Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack

Price - $15.00

*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *

For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!

*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *

www.smartmarkvideo.com

www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo

www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Battle For Supremacy

Shane Hagadorn and Tank Toland vs. Silas Young and Mitch Franklin-***
Tyler Black vs. Delirious-*Didn't bother watching.*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright-****1/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens-******
Relaxed Rules: Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher-*NR*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews-***3/4*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong-****3/4*
Unification Title Match for the ROH and NWA World Titles: Adam Pearce vs. Nigel McGuinness-****3/4*


----------



## Blasko

Good work, Andy. THere's not enough Chosu love here.


----------



## McQueen

Who doesn't love Korean men with mullets who lariat everything in sight?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Good work, Andy. THere's not enough Chosu love here.


Definitely! I plan on watching most of his All Japan run over the next week. Chosu and friends v Jumbo/Tenryu and buddies = awesome.


----------



## McQueen

I downloaded everything All Japan/Choshu related of the site a while back as part of my neverending quest to watch all that is Jumbo.

Shame he doesn't have the really fun Choshu/Tenryu match which I think was Choshu's debut.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I think I have that Chosu/Tenryu match somewhere, actually. A certain Real Man's Man (any DVDVR guys will probably know who I mean) hooked me up with insane amounts of wrestling not too long ago... I'm pretty sure we talked about that match.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't been on there in months, I should check it out.


----------



## Blasko

I'm downloading all of Ditch's Bull Nanako. Since I love that woman.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I haven't been on there in months, I should check it out.


I only really go on there to chack my PMs, to be honest. I'm buying goodhelmet's Memphis set though, so that should give me a reason to log on some more.

Bull Nakano is pretty freakin' great, I'll give you that Blasko. I prefer Aja, though.


----------



## Blasko

I'll give you that Aja/Kansai is possibly the most gruesome non-death match I've ever seen...

Whenever I think of that match, I cringe.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

"Stiff" doesn't even do that shit justice. That was, I think, the first Joshi match I ever saw... needless to say, my head struggled to comprehend how "ladies" could beat the fuck out of each other in such a way.


----------



## KaijuFan

KeepItFresh said:


> ROH Battle For Supremacy
> 
> Shane Hagadorn and Tank Toland vs. Silas Young and Mitch Franklin-***
> Tyler Black vs. Delirious-*Didn't bother watching.*
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright-****1/4*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens-******
> Relaxed Rules: Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher-*NR*
> Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews-***3/4*
> Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong-****3/4*
> Unification Title Match for the ROH and NWA World Titles: Adam Pearce vs. Nigel McGuinness-****3/4*


Missed out on Dee/Black. Some funny stuff went down, to bad Prazak's bored voice drowns some of it out.


----------



## Blasko

I'm pretty sure it was one of my first joshi matches. I was terrified.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I just finished watching Tag Wars 2008. AoTF vs MCMG was just phenomenal.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm pretty torn on what Chikara show I should get. Debating betweeen...

Showdown In Crisisland
Bruised
New Star Navigation
The Battle Of Who Could Care Less

Only have enough cash for 2 and already decided on getting Cibernetico Forever. Any suggestions for me? I remember hearing that all 4 were really good shows. Seen both Donst/Kingston matches already, so yeah.


----------



## watts63

I say Bruised.


----------



## McQueen

I say you should buy a show from a respectable promotion Cody.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> "Stiff" doesn't even do that shit justice. That was, I think, the first Joshi match I ever saw... needless to say, my head struggled to comprehend how "ladies" could beat the fuck out of each other in such a way.


You might wanna refrain from calling Aja a "lady" to her face...i have a suspicion you might end up getting backfisted to the nearest wall


----------



## watts63

Finally saw Heroes of World Class (bought it at the Dragon Gate show) & it's simply amazing. A true must-buy.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

McQueen said:


> I say you should buy a show from a respectable promotion Cody.


CZW? AM I RIGH? lol


----------



## KaijuFan

Just bought the second and third night from King of Trios 08. Decided I may as well finish off KoT with the last few bucks of my paycheck.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> I say you should buy a show from a respectable promotion Cody.


I just spent 80 bucks on ROH so now I need to spend as much as I can on Chikara. SOZ.

If anyone can upload Donst/Icarus from NSN I could skip that show atm. That match is a good reason as to why I want that show. (of course the card sounds solid as well)


----------



## -Mystery-

*Chikara Cafe Culture*
1. Mitch Ryder & Shayne Hawke vs. Player Uno & Create-A-Wrestler - *3/4
2. Ophidian vs. Bobby Dempsey - *1/2
3. Amasis vs. Hallowicked - ***
4. Icarus vs. Pelle Primeau - *1/4
5. Lince Dorado vs. TJ Cannon vs. Helios vs. PSYCHO - ***
6. Order Of The Neo-Solar Temple vs. El Pantera & The Colony - ***1/4
7. Chuck Taylor & Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm - ***1/2
8. Jorge Rivera vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
9. Stupedfied vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Incognito vs. Turbo - ***1/2

*Chikara Grit & Glory*
1. Daizee Haze & Chuck Taylor vs. Sara Del Ray & Bobby Dempsey - *1/2
2. Gran Akuma vs. PSYCHO - *1/2
3. Hydra & Tim Donst vs. Super Smash Brothers - **1/4
4. Vin Gerard vs. Lince Dorado - **
5. Claudio Castagnoli, El Pantera & Sonjay Dutt vs. Mike Quackenbush, Turbo & Jorge Rivera - ***3/4
6. Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm - ***1/2
7. The Colony vs. Larry Sweeney, Shayne Hawke & Mitch Ryder - **
8. Brodie Lee vs. Pelle Primeau - N/R
9. Osirian Portal vs. Incoherence - ***1/2
10. Incognito vs. Helios - ***


----------



## watts63

Just watched the Kurt Angle shoot interview & it's a pretty good shoot. My favorite part was when Angle said that he had to babysit Teddy Hart when they were training with Dory Funk Jr.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy3000 said:


> Definitely! I plan on watching most of his All Japan run over the next week. Chosu and friends v Jumbo/Tenryu and buddies = awesome.


May I just say "meh" to Riki. There are just a shiton of better heavies out there including the musketeers, pillars, JUMBO, Inoki, Baba, Tenryu, Hansen, Vader, etc... he's a class below the elite in everything that happens between the ropes.

If anyone needs more love around here its Takada.


----------



## Obfuscation

My friend just bought me Bruised for my birthday. :hb: 

Now I can get either New Star, Cibernetico Forever & prob Showdown In Crisisland. God I'm so happy.

*KOT 07 Night 2*:

Gran Akuma vs Masamune- **3/4
Chuck Taylor vs Create-A-Wrestler- **1/2
Team PWG vs Team Mexico- ***1/4
The Colony vs Hallowicked/Cheech/Cloudy- ***1/2
Team Chikara vs Team IWS- ***1/2
Team TNA vs BLKOUT- ***3/4
Icarus vs Player Uno- **
MIYAWAKI/Yoshiaki Yago vs The Olsen Twins- ***
Team Mexico vs Hallowicked/Cheech/Cloudy- ***1/2
Team Chikara vs Team TNA- ***3/4

I might be alone on this, but I have actually enjoyed KOT 07 more than KOT 08. Just came off as even more fun to me.


----------



## McQueen

Does this mean you got your DVD's cody?


----------



## Obfuscation

Last night mang.

I marked hard.


----------



## McQueen

Good both you and will got your stuff finally.


----------



## Obfuscation

:hb:

KOT OWNS. imho.


----------



## McQueen

It was at least watchable.


----------



## Obfuscation

That is a worthy compliment, coming from you that is.

I highly enjoyed them.

Going to finish up the Best Of 05 Disc 1 atm. Icarus/Storm might be the best match based on story I've ever seen. ****, easy.


----------



## McQueen

Watch Jumbo/Misawa II please, if you want to see some real storytelling.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> May I just say "meh" to Riki. There are just a shiton of better heavies out there including the musketeers, pillars, JUMBO, Inoki, Baba, Tenryu, Hansen, Vader, etc... he's a class below the elite in everything that happens between the ropes.
> 
> If anyone needs more love around here its Takada.


I'm not exactly a Riki fan myself, to be honest, but I don't think the whole "Lariat monkey" thing that seems to get thrown at him is entirely justified. I've never been overly impressed with him, but his All Japan run produced some utter greatness (albeit with a couple of those better heavies you were talking about - Jumbo and Tenryu for the most part). 

Takada rocks, though. 



McQueen said:


> Watch Jumbo/Misawa II please, if you want to see some real storytelling.


8 million *s.


----------



## McQueen

8 Million Stars. Only one Jumbo.

I like that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Trademark it. It's an internets trend to have copyrighted phrases nowadays.


----------



## McQueen

Done and Done. Damn copycats around here. :side:


----------



## antoniomare007

> 8 Million Stars. Only one Jumbo.


sig?

i've been watching more and more Jumbo in the 80's and some of his 70's stuff. And I have to wonder why the fuck he's not as famous (at least in the internet) as some of the wrestlers of the same era. I mean, people need to watch his greatness if they truly call themselves wrestling fans.

mi favorite will always be Misawa but Jumbo is from another planet


----------



## -GP-

Nothing to do with Indy or DVD, but i'd just like to go on the record and say that Matt Striker is now officially my favourite active colour commentator after calling a "Rolling Liger Kick" on last night's "Unforgiven" PPV.

That is all.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy commented on that too. I'm sure the mention of "Liger" will bring him sniffing along this thread soon.


----------



## Recall

Liger's Koppou kick got a mention, sweet. People still watch WWE programming? I learn something new everyday ;P


----------



## T-C

WWE is pretty good. As long as HHH isn't near it.


----------



## -GP-

T-C said:


> As long as HHH*'s shovel* isn't near it.


*fixed


----------



## Recall

I haven't watched it in over 3 years now, im sure it has its moments but sitting through the tripe to get to good parts was never a fun experience. Then again even the "good" American stuff such as certain indies can be just as painful at times.


----------



## JD13

Raws been pretty good of late, SD has its moments and ECW is ... kind of pointless.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy3000 said:


> I'm not exactly a Riki fan myself, to be honest, but I don't think the whole "Lariat monkey" thing that seems to get thrown at him is entirely justified. I've never been overly impressed with him, but his All Japan run produced some utter greatness (albeit with a couple of those better heavies you were talking about - Jumbo and Tenryu for the most part).
> 
> Takada rocks, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 million *s.


Choshu isn't bad or a lariat monkey, he's just not in a class with the best...and his drawing power and awesome booking often put him in that class to far too many. And, honestly, who wasn't having great matches with Jumbo and Tenryu in the 80s?

Takada was a freaking god at both wrestling and shoot style. He and Hash had some of the best and least talked about matches. Strangely, Maeda is hit or miss with me and I may actually prefer Sayama as a shooter to the Tiger Mask stuff. It's damn close.



JD13 said:


> Raws been pretty good of late, SD has its moments and ECW is ... kind of pointless.


Sydal or Evan Bourne or whatever is having the best run of his career to date. It's amazing how much he's improved and he steals the show weekly.


As for the guy who asked about Jumbo not being a huge name- basically tape trading really became huge (not just elite) with the net's growth in the 90s. People then watched 90s werestling, the Pillars (Kobashi, Kawada, Taue and Misawa), or NJ's big three (Hashimoto, Mutoh, and Chono, the latter two who visited the states) or their Jr's with Liger and such. Jumbo was an earlier era and with such a golden age when people discoverred puro they overlooked who myself, Andy and McQueen think is the best every pretty easily. The man was the best at the NWA style, then he invented King's Road and in the process the modern finishing sequence, while being a top draw for 25 years. He's the best.


----------



## Obfuscation

JD13 said:


> Raws been pretty good of late, SD has its moments and ECW is ... kind of pointless.


ECW is actually better than SD when you look at it. Pretty sure the point of it is to let the younger guys get experience.

*King Of Trios 07 Night 3*:

FIST vs Team Japan- ***1/2
Team Chikara vs Team Mexico- ****
Allison Danger vs La Macriada- *1/2
Max Boyer vs Sal Thomaselli- ***
Hallowicked vs Matt Sydal- ***1/4
Tag Team Gauntlet- ***1/2
Ken The Box vs Mecha Mummy- N/R
Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey- ***1/4
Masamune vs Nobtaku Moribe- **3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet- ***3/4
Team Japan vs Team Chikara- ***3/4-****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> Choshu isn't bad or a lariat monkey, he's just not in a class with the best...and his drawing power and awesome booking often put him in that class to far too many. *And, honestly, who wasn't having great matches with Jumbo and Tenryu in the 80s?*
> 
> Takada was a freaking god at both wrestling and shoot style. He and Hash had some of the best and least talked about matches. Strangely, Maeda is hit or miss with me and I may actually prefer Sayama as a shooter to the Tiger Mask stuff. It's damn close.


Very true. 

As for Takada, I love his junior stuff (well, it fell under the junior heavyweight "umbrella", even though it was exactly junior-ish, for the most part) with Hiroshi Hase (another guy that doesn't get enough praise - I know McQueen agrees). Their 2/5/88 match is really fantastic. 

Then there's his series with Koshinaka and that ruled as well. They had an exceptional match in 1986 (I'm sure it was August some time... maybe the 5th) and then another really good match on 2/5/87 where Kosh went after Takada's broken fingers. I also enjoyed the tag matches they had involving Mutoh and Fujinami a fair bit as well. I've got one of those on my computer ready to watch, actually. 

I like Maeda! Not one of my absolute favourites, but he's a part of one of my favourite puro matches of all time - Maeda/Fujinami from 6/12/86 as part of the NJPW/UWF feud, so that probably counts for something.

And I really should check out more of Sayama as a shooter. His match with Fujiwara from 12/84 was fantastically brutal, but I can't recall seeing any other shoot-style matches involving him. I do like him as the original Tiger Mask a fair bit, though.


GP, I marked when Stryker name-dropped Liger as well  I also made sure to point it out in the WWE DVD thread.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy3000 said:


> Very true.
> 
> As for Takada, I love his junior stuff (well, it fell under the junior heavyweight "umbrella", even though it was exactly junior-ish, for the most part) with Hiroshi Hase (another guy that doesn't get enough praise - I know McQueen agrees). Their 2/5/88 match is really fantastic.
> 
> Then there's his series with Koshinaka and that ruled as well. They had an exceptional match in 1986 (I'm sure it was August some time... maybe the 5th) and then another really good match on 2/5/87 where Kosh went after Takada's broken fingers. I also enjoyed the tag matches they had involving Mutoh and Fujinami a fair bit as well. I've got one of those on my computer ready to watch, actually.
> 
> I like Maeda! Not one of my absolute favourites, but he's a part of one of my favourite puro matches of all time - Maeda/Fujinami from 6/12/86 as part of the NJPW/UWF feud, so that probably counts for something.
> 
> And I really should check out more of Sayama as a shooter. His match with Fujiwara from 12/84 was fantastically brutal, but I can't recall seeing any other shoot-style matches involving him. I do like him as the original Tiger Mask a fair bit, though.
> 
> 
> GP, I marked when Stryker name-dropped Liger as well  I also made sure to point it out in the WWE DVD thread.


Maeda is more hilarious than anything else. He's great in the ring,but I just watch waiting for the sick fuck to stop working and start shooting on people.

On David D's site for you:

Takada vs. Yatsu, Sayama vs. Maeda, Several Fujiawara Super Tiger matches, Maeda vs. Murdoch, Maeda and Takada vs Fujiwara and Yamazaki, Backlund vs. Takada, Backlund vs. Masa Funaki, some Fujiwara Takada, a bunch of fun Yamazaki, Anjoh and more. Catch up on your UWF and UWF-i guys. It's all such great stuff! I still believe there's money to be made on that stuff now.


----------



## Blasko

Upped on David's Site...

An episode of a wrestling-centered TV drama starring Rikidozan. He contends with a young Antinio Inoki, who I can only guess wears lifts, portraying a evil Native American. Inoki refers to himself as "Razor Ramon". A boy learns to defend himself. I cannot fully express the content of this file.

:lmao


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - 1.21 Gigawatts*

Brandon Bonham vs. Nemesis - **1/2

Candice LeRae vs. LuFisto - **

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2

*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ***3/4

Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Ronin & Scorpio Sky vs. Los Luchas vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

*Intergender Street Fight*
Human Tornado & LuFisto vs. Chris Hero & Candice LeRae - **** - ****1/4



*PWG - It's A Gift & A Curse*

*Kitty World Order Debut Match*
Hello Kitty vs. Kuromi - Ugh.

Bino Gambino vs. Nemesis - *3/4

Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Ronin & Scorpio Sky - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Scott Lost - ***

Street fight between Joey Ryan and a really obese Super Dragon - Unrated

Brandon Bonham vs. Nick Jackson - ***

MAZADA & NOSAWA Rongai vs. Los Luchas - **

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - ***


----------



## McQueen

I just wanted to take a quick second to express my love for both the Takada/Super Vader series and Takada's '96 invasion of New Japan. And lets not forget that wonderful HUSTLE promotion.

Takada is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 20 cover


----------



## McQueen

Already marking out for Shark Girl.


----------



## Platt

Shark Girl is ok but they really need to bring in Shelerious, maybe for the tag gauntlet and team them up.

Some more covers hopefully for releases this week so I can finally finish Stevens/Strong


----------



## McQueen

Love the New Horizon's cover. :side:

-PLUS Austin Aries and Jimmy Jacobs FIGHT IT OUT! :lmao


----------



## KingKicks

The FIP cover is pretty awesome.

New Horizon looks slightly better as a cover but that's not saying much, seeing as a poster it just a pile of shit.


----------



## McQueen

Benjo are you going to get it to see Jacobs and Aries.....

*FIGHT IT OUT!*


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> Benjo are you going to get it to see Jacobs and Aries.....
> 
> *FIGHT IT OUT!*


I think you mean:

FIGHT IT OUT *!!!*


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> FIGHT IT OUT *!!!*


Hell Yeah :side:

and for the Rumble of Honor :side: or Honor Rumble


----------



## McQueen

Ruckus only won because he got so flippy it created a tornado and everyone fell out of the ring.

True Story.


----------



## Platt

Use spoiler tags dammit :cuss:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> Maeda is more hilarious than anything else. He's great in the ring,but I just watch waiting for the sick fuck to stop working and start shooting on people.
> 
> On David D's site for you:
> 
> Takada vs. Yatsu, Sayama vs. Maeda, Several Fujiawara Super Tiger matches, Maeda vs. Murdoch, Maeda and Takada vs Fujiwara and Yamazaki, Backlund vs. Takada, Backlund vs. Masa Funaki, some Fujiwara Takada, a bunch of fun Yamazaki, Anjoh and more. Catch up on your UWF and UWF-i guys. It's all such great stuff! I still believe there's money to be made on that stuff now.


Maeda shoot-kicking Andre the Giant's leg to shit was pretty insane. Breaking Chosu's face was another one of those shake-you-head-and-think-"crazy bastard" moments.

And, while I forgot to mention it in the last post, I love Takada's UWF/UWF-i stuff as well! I'm not as familiar with his stuff post 1989, but I've seen pretty much all of the matches involving Takada that you listed - I agree; it's all great stuff.

Definitely need to check out more shooter Sayama, like I said. And for some reason I haven't seen that Maeda/Murdoch match, which is surprising since ole Dick's become one of my absolute favourites to watch as of late (another guy that deserves a lot more praise than he gets). I actually have a good few Dick Murdoch in Japan volumes from IVP that I bought a couple months ago somewhere... I think I've lost that entire order in fact!

Anyway, stuff from the 80s is pretty much the only wrestling that I feel motivated to watch currently, so I'll get on most of this stuff soon. Thanks for the heads up, and as per usual I'll post some thoughts in here after I watch them.



GP_Punk said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> FIGHT IT OUT *!!!*


Gabe's always had a thing for those exclamation points. Crazy bastard, that guy.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $99 save 20% off the order. Orders that are $100 and up save 25% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $99 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: sept20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for order $100 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: sept25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 9/12 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Fueling The Fire- Manassas, VA 8/1/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features the dream tag team match with Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin); Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki for the World Tag Titles; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong; plus more.
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn
> 2. Pelle Primeau vs. Rex Sterling
> 3. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus
> 4. Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong
> 5. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
> 6. Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Ruckus (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor's debut event in Canada featuring a dramatic World Title Match as Nigel McGuinness defends vs. Kevin Steen; Age of the Fall vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries No DQ Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; an appearance by Lance Storm; plus more.
> 1. Chris Hero vs. Ruckus
> 2. Delirious vs. Kenny Omega
> 3. Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake
> 4. Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)
> 8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (No DQ Match)
> Plus an appearance by Lance Storm
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice 2008’ Arcadia, FL 5/31/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade; Tyler Black vs. Kenny King; Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Davey Richards; plus more.
> 1. Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne vs. Dingo vs. Jon Davis (Four Corner Survival)
> 2. Chasyn Rance vs. Chris Jones
> 3. Rain & Leva vs. Portia Perez & Mimi
> 4. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Johnny DeBall
> 5. Tyler Black vs. Kenny King
> 6. Norman Smiley vs. Greg Valentine
> 7. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Jason Blade
> 8. Jerry Lynn vs, Austin Aries
> 9. Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Davey Richards
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’In Full Force 2008’ Crystal River, FL 5/30/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn for the FIP World Heavyweight Title; Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black for the FIP Tag Titles; Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens; plus more.
> 1. Dingo vs. Chris Jones
> 2. Damien Wayne vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 2. Daizee Haze vs. Rain
> 4. Davey Richards vs. Erick Stevens
> 5. Black Market vs. Dark City Fight Club (Anything Goes Match)
> 6. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 8. Scotty 2 Hotty & Delirious vs. Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance


 they must be saving the new shows for Fridays update.


----------



## -Mystery-

OMG! Strong/Stevens finale? Thank God I waited to buy my FIP.


----------



## peep4life

Joey Ryans debut in FIP is a must buy for me (Oh yeah, the Dog-Collar match should be awesome too).


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for September 9, 2008

www.smartmarkvideo.com

www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo

www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

* NEW RELEASES *

IWA-MS DVD August 31, 2008 "For the Love of Rollin" - Joliet, IL
1. Battle Royal
2. Stephen Saint vs. Donnie Peppercricket
3. Troy Walters vs. Jason Hades
4. Piere Abernathy vs Chrisjen Hayme
5. CJ Otis vs. Michael Elgin
6. Jaysin Strife vs. Aaron Arbo
7. Sami Callihan & Trik Davis vs. Drake Younger & Prince Mustafa Ali
8. The Bloody Bros. vs. The Best Around vs. Brooks & Hybrid vs. FreakShow & Corporal Robinson
9. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Dingo
Price $20.00


IWA-MS DVD August 30, 2008 "Medora Mayhem" - Medora, IN
1. Submission Squad vs. Gary Jay & Davey Vega
2. Jesse Emerson vs. Chrisjen Hayme
3. The Best Around vs. Michigan Militia
4. Jaysin Strife vs. Egotistico Fantastico
5. Stephen Saint & Donnie Peppercricket vs. FreakShow
6. Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger
7. Corporal Robinson vs. Insane Lane
8. Kid Hybrid vs. Troy Walters
9. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Jason Hades
10. Sami Callihan vs. Dingo
Price $20.00

AAW DVD July 12, 2008 "Scars & Stripes 2008" - Berwyn, IL
1. Arik Cannon vs. Christian Able
2. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan Boz
3. Adrenaline Overdose vs. Trik Davis & Danny Daniels
4. Silas Young vs. Josh Raymond
5. Last Man Standing Match: Eric Priest vs. Chandler McClure
6. Dan Lawrence vs. Zach Gowen
7. Krotch vs. Jimmy Jacobs
8. Leather Strap Match, Loser Recieves 10 Lashes: The Northstar Express vs. The Phoenix Twins
9. Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black
Price $15.00


*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *

For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!

*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *



www.smartmarkvideo.com

www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo

www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## McQueen

Well some news... sort of. It seems New Japan Jrs. Yujiro & Naito who recently invaded NOAH ("supposedly" without NJ or NOAH's knowledge) have recently invaded NOAH and issued a challenge to GHC Jr. Champions Yoshinobu Kanemaru and Kotaro Suzuki. Well..



> NO LIMIT's war with Pro Wrestling NOAH begins on the 14th on neutral ground, when they take on NOAH's Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi in a dark match on one of Ring of Honor's Japanese shows. Kotaro is one half of the GHC Jr. Tag Team Champions, so a win here could push NO LIMIT into a contention for a shot at Suzuki and Yoshinobu Kanemaru's belts. Yujiro said he considers the GHC Jr. Tag belts merely a step to NO LIMIT's true target, the IWGP Jr. tag belts, and added, "To put it bluntly, Naito and I don't like the wrestling in NOAH, we just want belts."
> 
> ROH Japan, 9/14/08
> Tokyo Differ Ariake
> 
> - Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Genba Hirayanagi


Bad news is its supposedly a dark match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Those little Jrs. are a fiesty bunch. 

Match should be pretty good, although I feel Kotaro has about as much personality as a brick.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a fan of Mushiking Botchtaro either. He's nothing special but Misawa seems intent on pushing him since he's appearently his buddy.


----------



## Recall

Anyone any suggestions on where else to buy puro from apart from IVP? Any other uptodate reliable sources or is the IVP still the best way to go? Thanks


----------



## antoniomare007

the biggest news is that Ric Flair is taping his Shoot Interview today


----------



## John-Blud

So, an 11 Disc "Best of IWS" Set and a 4 Disc "Alex Shelley Invades Canada" Set has arrived at my house today.

This is going to be a good week.


----------



## Maxx Hero

IVP is the only good puro source that I know of. 

I love that Flair is doing a HighSpots shoot with a black eye. That man is legit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Dynamite Kid v Tatsumi Fujinami, NJPW 2/5/80:* Great match! Actually, it's probably my favourite Dynamite match not involving Satoru Sayama. Starts off with the whole feeling out process until Dynamite realises the band-aid on Fujinami's head must be there for a reason, so he headbutts the fuck out of him. Fujinami bleeds, and Dynamite gloats. DK's really great at being a little prick in this, running rings around Fujinami who's clearly out of it with a likely concussion, and taunting him and the crowd. The spot where they both hit the ropes and do a couple leapfrogs before Fujinami goes for a dropkick, only for Dynamite to casually walk out of the way and shake his head while laughing at the crowd for actually cheering an idiot is pretty awesome. Every time Fujinami looks to be making some kind of comeback, Dynamite does something to keep him down - usually involving punching, headbutting or biting Fujinami's cut forehead. 

Fujinami won't stay down, though and eventually DK tries one too many diving headbutts. It doesn't let Fujinami all the way back in, but it gives him enough time to plan his next move, so the next time Dynamite tries to be a smart arsed little shit Fujinama should be ready for it. And he is; Dynamite hits the ropes a couple times - probably just because he's not concussed and feels like running the fucking ropes - but Fujinami manages to sneak in a drop toe-hold and roll our little pit-bulled friend up with a fancy cradle, ala Pillman/Liger Superbrawl '92, for the win. The crowd was pretty dead for just about all of this, but the win got a nice pop. Dynamite obviously has to kick Fujinami a couple times afterwards since that's what manly heels do, but he doesn't have any Japanese women screaming for him, so he fucking loses. Fujinami wins. Great stuff. *****1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

> So, an 11 Disc "Best of IWS"


Jesus, that's awesome.

If Generico's first title win isn't on there, I would be greatly upset. Hopefully it is updated enough to have his second one as well.


----------



## McQueen

Andy if i'm not mistaken that match took place is Stampede right? I know i've seen it though and its pretty mega.

You seen Bulldogs vs Hansen/DiBiase 7 minute tag from '86 All Japan? I love that match for how short it is, one of the best under 10 minute matches i've seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> Andy if i'm not mistaken that match took place is Stampede right? I know i've seen it though and its pretty mega.
> 
> You seen Bulldogs vs Hansen/DiBiase 7 minute tag from '86 All Japan? I love that match for how short it is, one of the best under 10 minute matches i've seen.


It's definitely New Japan, mate. It's on D-man's site as well.

Unfortunately, I don't recall seeing that Bulldogs/Hansen-DiBiase match. Dynamite, Ted and Stan all in the same ring together intrigues me, though.

Just noticed a Tenryu/DiBiase match on Dave's site, think I'm gonna pick that up.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Vader vs. Takada - **** 1/2. This would be higher, but Takada's strategy was quite questionable. He could essentially take down Vader at will and had an advantage on the mat, but tiring the behemoth out was his strategy with body knees and head kicks. That left Vader nailing 1 or 2 big counters and Takada being down and nearly out. With Vader's huge strikes, an armbar was almost cinched numerous times. Vader's quick fists behind the ref's back were awesome psychology to establish he was a heel, and Takada's constant rising, particularly at the end when he had nothing else was some of the best believable babyface stuff I've ever seen. It's on David's site, go get it.

Edit the name in your post Andy. He's a friend of mine and would appreciate it. Use anything vaguer. Those who know will understand. Those that don't and care can ask privately.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 15% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: sept15 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Tuesday, September 16th at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

SPECIAL $5 DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)

-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Tuesday, September 16th at 10am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

9/19- Boston, MA (PPV Taping)
9/20- Philadelphia, PA (Death Before Dishonor VI)
10/10- Coral Springs, FL (Survival of the Fittest 2008)
10/11- Orlando, FL
10/24- Danbury, CT
10/25- Edison, NJ
11/7- Montreal, Quebec
11/8- Toronto, Ontario Area
11/21- Dayton, OH
11/22- Chicago Ridge, IL
12/5- St. Louis Area
12/27- New York, NY (Final Battle 2008)
1/16/09- Manassas, VA
1/31/09- Detroit, MI

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 15% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, September 16th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. Tickets for the 12/6 event in Nashville are NOT included in the 25% off sale. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

New Horizons- Detroit, MI 7/26/08 (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to begin shipping on October 23rd!!!

New Horizons PPV
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young & Mitch Franklin
2. Delirious vs, Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Shane Hagadorn (Four Corner Survival)
3. Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen
4. Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
6. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs fight it out
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match)

Bonus Matches
8. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young
9. Rumble of Honor

Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights 2008’ Crystal River, FL 7/19/08 (DVD)

Features Roderick Strong vs. Erick Steves Dog Collar Match for the FIP World Heavyweight Title; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki; Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black 2/3 Falls Match for the FIP Tag Titles; plus more.
1. Shawn Osbourne vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Chris Jones (Three Way Dance)
2. Mercedes Martinez vs. Rain
3. Jon Davis vs. Shawn Murphy
4. Kory Chavis vs. Joey Machete (No Disqualification)
5. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (FIP Tag Team Title Match - 2 Out Of 3 Falls)
6. Sal Rinauro vs. Joey Ryan (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki
8. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title - Dog Collar Match)

Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1 (Double DVD Set)

11.23.06 - Osaka, Japan (Osaka Prefectural Gym)

1. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo & Cyber Kong
2. BxB Hulk, Jushin Liger, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen
3. CIMA vs. Gamma (Hair vs. Hair)
4. Susumu Yokosuka vs. Don Fujii (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

12.22.06 - Tokyo, Japan (Korakuen Hall)

5. Gamma vs. Ryo Saito (King of the Gate Semi-Finals)
6. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Dick Togo (King of the Gate Semi-Finals)
7. Don Fujii & Yasushi Kanda vs. BxB Hulk & Jack Evans vs. Susumu Yokosuka & K-ness vs. Genki Horiguchi & Super Shenron (Four Way Tag Team Elimination)
8. Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (King of the Gate Finals)

3.25.07 - Mie, Japan (Tsu City Gym) - MEMORIAL GATE 2007

9. Matt Sydal vs. Genki Horiguchi (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)
10. Gamma, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
11. Don Fujii vs. Jushin Liger (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

*with english commentary by Dave Prazak & Lenny Leonard

WWE SummerSlam 2008 (DVD)

For the 21st consecutive year, the superstars of WWE come together for the Biggest Party of the Summer at SummerSlam. Features The Undertaker vs. Edge in Hell in a Cell; Batista vs. John Cena; plus much more.
1. Jeff Hardy vs. MVP
2. Winner Takes All Match: Kofi Kingston & Mickie James vs. Santino Marella & Beth Phoenix
3. ECW Title Match: Mark Henry vs. Matt Hardy
4. Shawn Michaels Announcement
5. World Title Match: CM Punk vs. JBL
6. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. The Greak Khali
7. First Time Ever: John Cena vs. Batista
8. Hell In A Cell: The Undertaker vs. Edge

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Divide & Conquer’’ Port Richey, FL 5/24/08 (DVD-R)

1. Scott Davis vs. Nooie Lee
2. Team Vision vs. Keith Blonde & Fantastic Dantastic
3. Francisco Ciatso vs. CJ O'Doyle
4. Kory Chavis vs. Sedrick Strong
5. Bumz 'R' Us vs. Lou The Fixer & Damballah (Anything Goes Match)
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Lifeguards (Texas Tornado Match)
7. Austin Andretti vs. Jaison Moore
8. Bruce Santee vs. Jon Davis

RING OF HONOR ON EBAY!!!

Check out this week's ROH Ebay auction. This is our biggest listing of auctions ever with a great variety of items. Auctions include Ring of Honor DVD's, rare japanese T-shirt, rare japanese wrestling figures, WWE figures & DVD's, plus more. To look at our auctions click here: http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ringofhonorwrestling_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ. Starting prices on many items are as low as $4.95. Don't wait too long. Most of these listings end on Monday.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Think I might give that Vader/Takada match a watch later. Nice review.

And no problem, I'm not sure why I actually put that there since I usually stick to 'D-man' or something stupid like that. My bad.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy3000 said:


> Think I might give that Vader/Takada match a watch later. Nice review.
> 
> And no problem, I'm not sure why I actually put that there since I usually stick to 'D-man' or something stupid like that. My bad.


Keep the volume up, the crowd freaking out for Takada and oooing at Vader is awesome.


----------



## vivalabrave

I've heard like, jack shit about the Dragon Gate DVDs. How many of the matches are clipped? Does anyone have any thoughts/opinions/ratings on any of said matches?

EDIT: Just checked the ROH site and it said over 5 hours of action so I suppose the matches aren't clipped.


----------



## Kapone89

*New Japan - 06/13/04*
*Shinsuke Nakamura & Ryusuke Taguchi Vs. Minoru Suzuki & Rocky Romero - ***1/4-***1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation

*Chikara Bruised*:

The Order Of Neo Solar Temple vs Dragon Dragon/Moscow/USApe -***
Jigsaw vs Dragon Yuki -**3/4
Cheech/Cloudy vs Osirian Portal -***1/4
The Colony vs The Olsen Twins/Brodie Lee -***
Chuck Taylor vs Claudio Castagnoli -***
Mitch Ryder vs Equinox -***
Mike Quackenbush(c) vs Lince Dorado -*3/4 (NWA World Jr. Title Match)
Eddie Kingston vs Tim Donst II -***1/2
FIST(c) vs Incoherence -***1/2 (Tag titles)

Excellent show. Don't know why I didn't buy it sooner.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVCe6zvGvJg

Pretty much awesome.


----------



## McQueen

I liked the NOSAWA Genome match with MiSu, Tak, Kiku and somedude pretending to be Terry Funk more but that was rather amusing.

Kikutaro needs to tackle the Ultimate Warrior's gimmick.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Andy, I'm dying for your thoughts on Takada Vader here!


----------



## watts63

Two new MVs I made...

Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong Last Man Standing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKfiJJnf2EQ

Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA II
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdqKJz5Su7c


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH: Northern Navigation*​
*1.* Chris Hero vs Ruckus - ****1/4*
_Both guys looked great and got the crowd really amped up. "KO" Hero is growing on me._

*2.* Delirious vs Kenny Omega - ****1/4*
_Look Kenny, either be serious or be silly. You can't have it both ways. Still a good match._

*3.* Sara Del Rey vs Jennifer Blake - ****
_Jennifer Blake is rediculous...but in an endearingly cute way. Thumbs up I guess._

*4.* Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki - ******
_This was very good, even with the awkwardness leading to the finish. Can't wait to see the rematch._

*5.* Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/4*
_I liked their first match at "Vendetta II". I loved this one. Great finish, too._

*6.* Naomichi Marufuji vs Roderick Strong - *****1/4*
_MOTN. How is Strong so charismatic in-ring and a vacant drooler on interviews? Marufuji + curly 'fro = owns._

*7.* Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen - ROH World Title - *****1/4*
_Just below Fuji/Strong. With some better selling and less overkill, it could have been a classic._

*8.* The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs AOTF - No DQ Match - ****1/2*
Shouldn't have been the ME, but it was still entertaining. Jacobs is a sick, sick dude.

OVERALL - *9/10*
_Good undercard, great overall flow. The ME should have been after Shiozaki/Stevens, with Steen/Nigel on last. This was a great debut, and the second best ROH DVD I've seen this year (between Supercard of Honor III and Without Remorse)._


----------



## -Mystery-

4 matches at or over ****? Jesus Christ, son. I got this DVD yesterday along with Vendetta II and Fueling the Fire. Might need to watch it later.


----------



## KingKicks

WillTheBloody said:


> *ROH: Northern Navigation*​
> *1.* Chris Hero vs Ruckus - ****1/4*
> _Both guys looked great and got the crowd really amped up. "KO" Hero is growing on me._
> 
> *2.* Delirious vs Kenny Omega - ****1/4*
> _Look Kenny, either be serious or be silly. You can't have it both ways. Still a good match._
> 
> *3.* Sara Del Rey vs Jennifer Blake - ****
> _Jennifer Blake is rediculous...but in an endearingly cute way. Thumbs up I guess._
> 
> *4.* Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki - ******
> _This was very good, even with the awkwardness leading to the finish. Can't wait to see the rematch._
> 
> *5.* Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/4*
> _I liked their first match at "Vendetta II". I loved this one. Great finish, too._
> 
> *6.* Naomichi Marufuji vs Roderick Strong - *****1/4*
> _MOTN. How is Strong so charismatic in-ring and a vacant drooler on interviews? Marufuji + curly 'fro = owns._
> 
> *7.* Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen - ROH World Title - *****1/4*
> _Just below Fuji/Strong. With some better selling and less overkill, it could have been a classic._
> 
> *8.* The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs AOTF - No DQ Match - ****1/2*
> Shouldn't have been the ME, but it was still entertaining. Jacobs is a sick, sick dude.
> 
> OVERALL - *9/10*
> _Good undercard, great overall flow. The ME should have been after Shiozaki/Stevens, with Steen/Nigel on last. This was a great debut, and the second best ROH DVD I've seen this year (between Supercard of Honor III and Without Remorse)._


Sounds fantastic, can't wait to watch it.

Interested in seeing people's ratings for MCMG/TeamWork.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'd give MCMG/Aries and Dragon ****. It was great but never just hit that last gear to me, which makes sense because as a draw it should build to a rematch.


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Vendetta II*
1. Rhett Titus & Delirious vs. Alex Payne & Silas Young - *1/2
2. Jay Briscoe vs. Erick Stevens - **1/2
3. Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau (Lights Out Match) - **1/4
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher - ***1/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****
6. MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - *1/4
7. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong vs. Go Shiozaki & Adam Pearce - ***1/2
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (Non Title Match) - ***3/4
9. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4


----------



## MrPaiMei

I really dug AOTF/Team NOAH from FtF. I'd say it's ****1/4ish and I prefer'd it to the MCMG match. Onc again I say it, Jacobs and Black are awesome tag champs and I wish more focus were on their defenses. Hopefully they main the Boston PPV and have a crazy match cause I can't see them retaining there.


----------



## KaijuFan

I was on the fence about Northern Navigation just because I don't want to blow all my money at the PPV taping, but after hearing that I gotta get it. Plus it will get me to the 3 DVD limit for a freebie(have yet to decide on that one). Thanks Will.


----------



## seabs

*Wow. 4 ****+ matches for Northen Navigation. Sounds awesome.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> Andy, I'm dying for your thoughts on Takada Vader here!


Supremely fun match. I'm with you in that Takada's strategy seemed weird - standing and striking with Super Vader = dumb fuck - but the strikes were kinda stiff, I guess (sarcasm much). I really liked the kneebar spot, and the crowd were pumped since all of those leg kicks looked to be paying off. It's also interesting every time he goes for an armbar, and the crowd are appropriately rocking, since Takada snapping big Leon's arm for the second year in a row is more than possible. Vader's quick to snuff it out in some way every time it's attempted as well, which I liked just for the simplicity of it, basically. Last 5 minutes had me laughing a couple times at the sheer awesomeness of Vader clubbing the shit out of Takada's head, only for the crowd to absolutely WILL him back to his feet... essentially for Vader to cave his face in some more. Takada is the embodiment of fighting spirit. Leon White exemplifies the term "knock someone the fuck out". Great stuff. ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

I heard Danielson/Claudio @ Northern Navigation was just head & shoulders better than their Vendetta II match. God that is just so awesome to hear.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Northern Navigation*
Hero/Ruckus - ***
Delirious/Omega - ***1/4
Del Rey/Blake - **
Shiozaki/Stevens - ***3/4
Danielson/Castagnoli - ****1/4-****1/2
Marufuji/Strong - ****1/4
McGuiness/Steen - ****1/4
AOTF/Aries & Jay Briscoe - ***3/4

Awesome show


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Northern Navigation*

Chris Hero vs. Ruckus **3/4

Delirious vs. Kenny Omega **3/4
*WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT GUY :lmao*

Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake *

Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4-****

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/4-****1/2

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4
*This really should of main evented. Steen was fantastic*

*NoDQ*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe and Austin Aries ***1/2

*2nd Best ROH show of the year behind Supercard of Honor III*​


----------



## -GP-

So, i take it i should really get Northern Navigation, huh?


----------



## KingKicks

GP_Punk said:


> So, i take it i should really get Northern Navigation, huh?


:agree:

Forgot to mention how awesome the crowd was the entire night.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Benjo™;6272055 said:


> :agree:
> 
> Forgot to mention how awesome the crowd was the entire night.


So did I! Man, a great crowd can just elevate everbody on the card. They were a little snarky during the Nigel/Steen match (some audible "let's-go-Nigel! chants) but otherwise they were one of the best crowds, right there with Orlando and NY. I feel a question coming on...!

Which happens first: a great crowd motives the wrestlers, or great wrestling motivates the crowd? Or does it have to have both, like when you've got rockin' peanut butter and some delicious jelly, and all you need is something to put them on (...the venue, I guess..?)


----------



## watts63

*AJPW 12/2/74; NWA World Heavyweight Championship; 2/3 Falls*
Jack Brisco (c) vs. Giant Baba ***1/4-***1/2

*JWA; 2/3 Falls; 3/5/69*
Giant Baba vs. The Destroyer ****1/4-****1/2

*NJPW J Cup '94*
Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke ****-****1/4


----------



## McQueen

Wait what the fuck, Watts not only not watching SoCal indies but watching..... All Japan Classics!? Speaking of which.

*Jumbo Tsuruta, Great Kabuki, Masanobu Fuchi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Akira Taue, Kenta Kobashi (AJPW 5.30.1990) - *****

I watched the match that defined Misawa's career last night, (basically the one that kicked off the Jumbo/Misawa fued) and it was really awesome especially with Jumbo getting pissed off at Misawa for forearming him off the apron (in fairness Jumbo did it first) and then running in for some payback a few minutes later and then in the end still getting owned by Misawa's forearm strikes. Plus Taue was surprisingly awesome for it being "1990 Taue", was a little wierd seeing him on Misawa and Kobashi's team though. Especially since in a few months Taue would become the #2 man in Jumbo's stable.

Shame the version I have of the site is in pretty poor quality (a lot of AJ is sadly) but still a match worth watch with major historical importance.


----------



## Bubz

northern navigation sounds like a must buy, i rarely buy roh dvd'd unless they are special shows, for example the last one i got was SOH3, but i think im gona have to get this one


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:

*Jumbo Tsuruta, Great Kabuki, Masanobu Fuchi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Akira Taue, Kenta Kobashi (AJPW 5.30.1990) - *****

I watched the match that defined Misawa's career last night, (basically the one that kicked off the Jumbo/Misawa fued) and it was really awesome especially with Jumbo getting pissed off at Misawa for forearming him off the apron (in fairness Jumbo did it first) and then running in for some payback a few minutes later and then in the end still getting owned by Misawa's forearm strikes. Plus Taue was surprisingly awesome for it being "1990 Taue", was a little wierd seeing him on Misawa and Kobashi's team though. Especially since in a few months Taue would become the #2 man in Jumbo's stable.

Shame the version I have of the site is in pretty poor quality (a lot of AJ is sadly) but still a match worth watch with major historical importance.

---------------------------(fucked up the quote)

Awesome, I love the shit out of this! Not sure what I'd rate it now, but I gave it ****1/4 way back when since it was like, the most fun I had watching wrestling in ages... and it was also one of my very first puro matches - not a bad place to start since it, like you said, kicks off the Misawa/Jumbo feud. 9/1/90 may actually be the best singles match in history for me. Not many agree to that extent, but I think it's pretty much common knowledge that it rules the fucking planet. Good times.


----------



## Shield Plus

hi y'all... what pwg shows are considered must haves from this year?


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen any PWG from this year but the All Star Weekend (7?) is pretty good praise.

It was really fun to see Misawa and Jumbo just start beating the hell out of each other in the middle of a match, Jumbo is a total pro for selling his head on the apron for most of the match as well. The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Shield Plus

ok that show seems cool, i will head to highspots and choose the ones based on which cards appeal to me


----------



## watts63

Shield Plus said:


> ok that show seems cool, i will head to highspots and choose the ones based on which cards appeal to me


ASW 6, Pearl Habra, DDT4 Night Two & Scared Straight were great shows.


----------



## Shield Plus

watts63 said:


> ASW 6, Pearl Habra, DDT4 Night Two & Scared Straight were great shows.


thanks


----------



## ThunderAngel

watts63 said:


> AJPW 12/2/74; NWA World Heavyweight Championship; 2/3 Falls
> Jack Brisco (c) vs. Giant Baba ***1/4-***1/2
> 
> JWA; 2/3 Falls; 3/5/69
> Giant Baba vs. The Destroyer ****1/4-****1/2
> 
> *NJPW J Cup '94*
> Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke ****-****1/4


Just watched the Liger/Sasuke match and minus the fuck up at the end, this was great. My only problem with this is that the ref stopped Liger early on when Sasuke was down. Surely Liger could have won right then, rit? But apart from that amazing psychology and fuck me Sasuke is an awesome seller.

****1/4- ****1/2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

T_Melena said:


> Just watched the Liger/Sasuke match and minus the fuck up at the end, this was great. *My only problem with this is that the ref stopped Liger early on when Sasuke was down. Surely Liger could have won right then, rit?* But apart from that amazing psychology and fuck me Sasuke is an awesome seller.
> 
> ****1/4- ****1/2


They do that a lot in Japan. It's almost like a near-fall since they're pretty much giving them till 10 to get back up.

And I thought the finish was the best part of the match. Sasuke falling on his head and Liger improvising by clapping is so fucking awesome.


----------



## watts63

Andy3000 said:


> They do that a lot in Japan. It's almost like a near-fall since they're pretty much giving them till 10 to get back up.
> 
> And I thought the finish was the best part of the match. Sasuke falling on his head and Liger improvising by clapping is so fucking awesome.


I loved that too because it also looked like Liger clapping & looking at the crowd cost him the match.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Fueling The Fire*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Pearce and Shane Hagadorn **1/4

Pelle Primeau vs. Rex Sterling *1/4

Delirious vs. Rhett Titus *3/4

Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong ***

Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin ****1/2

Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Ruckus ***

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Go Shiozaki and Naomichi Marufuji ****1/4-****1/2

*Similar to Southern Navigation, an ok show with 2 fantastic matches.*​


----------



## ThunderAngel

Andy3000 said:


> They do that a lot in Japan. It's almost like a near-fall since they're pretty much giving them till 10 to get back up.
> 
> And I thought the finish was the best part of the match. Sasuke falling on his head and Liger improvising by clapping is so fucking awesome.





watts63 said:


> I loved that too because it also looked like Liger clapping & looking at the crowd cost him the match.


No doubt, Liger was awesome there.

EDIT: I didn't realise Sasuke gets a 10 count. 

I am really getting more and more into Japanese-style psychology. After starting my training it just really is very hard to produce a match like they do.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

If you start watching All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 90s, the psychology and storytelling in that (like, for the entire decade) will probably blow your mind. Great stuff.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Is it unreasonable to believe the ROH in Japan shows will be ready to purchase by 10/11 in Orlando? I cannot remember how long it took for them to come out last time...


----------



## Platt

I can see the Japan shows being out sooner than usual since the Japanese themselves filmed them and they are used to edited alot quicker to get stuff out on TV.


----------



## -Mystery-

WillTheBloody said:


> Is it unreasonable to believe the ROH in Japan shows will be ready to purchase by 10/11 in Orlando? I cannot remember how long it took for them to come out last time...


I'd say no because DBD VI still needs to be released then the midwest double shot from the end of August. It's possible though but a long shot.


----------



## Platt

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16372&cat=0&page=1


----------



## MrPaiMei

Also, Gabe will want to rush those out if they air on Jap TV and get capped. I expect DBD6 Friday, and Japan, though a longshot, may be out by Orlando.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Battle For Supremacy*
Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong ****

*ROH Fueling The Fire*
Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin ***1/2-***3/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*ROH Northern Navigation*
1. Chris Hero vs. Ruckus - **
2. Delirious vs. Kenny Omega - **1/4
3. Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake - *
4. Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens - ***3/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (No DQ Match) - ***3/4


----------



## watts63

*New DVDs From SMVs*


----------



## Obfuscation

Thank god the new chikara shows are out. I am SO buying Style & Substance.


----------



## McQueen

What the fuck is wrong with you Cody?


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJaX4eq4vBQ

9/16 Videowire

Look out for the cheesy Daizee part.

The ending is great with Necro showing who's side he is actually on.


----------



## McQueen

I cried during the videowire.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I cried during the videowire.


Me too, but it was mostly for Jimmy's full of WIN (FAIL?) haircut...

(which may or may not be new since i'm quite behind on ROH)


----------



## McQueen

I think its a month or two old but i'm way behind as well. That Videowire made me cry more than my 'Remaining Men Together' Group session's. Now I can finally get some sleep. :side:


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I think its a month or two old but i'm way behind as well. That Videowire made me cry more than my 'Remaining Men Together' Group session's. Now I can finally get some sleep. :side:


ever-so-slight Fight Club reference = F1VE 5TARZ~!


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you Cody?


Steel Cage match 

I don't when I want to get those two shows seeing how I'm only at Aniversario weekend right now.


----------



## Recall

Anyone know where to get the 2008 Best of Super Juniors finals day? IVP dont have it.

Thanks


----------



## Platt

rohrecall said:


> Anyone know where to get the 2008 Best of Super Juniors finals day? IVP dont have it.
> 
> Thanks


This the one? http://www.slambamjam.com/mm5/merch...e=SDC&Product_Code=WDVD4006&Category_Code=NJL


----------



## Recall

Platt said:


> This the one? http://www.slambamjam.com/mm5/merch...e=SDC&Product_Code=WDVD4006&Category_Code=NJL


yeah thats the one man, thanks.

Whats the site like? Is it a reliable place for buying stuff especially to the UK?


----------



## Platt

Yeah bought from them a couple of times and had no problems.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Slambamjam is friggin' awesome, by the way. Since the dude from purodvdsource disappeared off the face of the planet a few months back, Slambamjam and IVP is all I use now.

Great for the odd Lucha kick, too.


----------



## Recall

OK placed an order for it along with some other goodies, like the 2008 New Japan Cup finals day and some classics, Gordy v Jumbo anyone 

I recognise the name from its emails, is it who I think it is.


----------



## watts63

*AJPW 7/25/74; 2/3 Falls*
Mil Mascaras vs. The Destroyer ****

*ZERO1 3/8/08*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Shinjiro Otani & Masaaki Mochizuki ***1/4 (LMAO At Otani After The Match)

*AJPW 4/19/88*
Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Bruiser Brody ****

*ROH Northern Navigation*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey McQueen, Andy, or Derek...how is Tsuruta vs. Flair from 6/8/82? I can only imagine it's nothing short of greatness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4YLLogQfE&feature=related

Don't have time to watch it right now, favorited it for later.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Well, I can't tell you how good it is since this is their only match that I haven't seen, but I _can_ tell you that you're a fucking legend for finding it.

Their '81 and '83 matches are especially awesome (I gave both ****1/2 ofr simplicity's sake), and I hear this is just as great.


----------



## Undertaker777

Sephiroth said:


> Hey McQueen, Andy, or Derek...how is Tsuruta vs. Flair from 6/8/82? I can only imagine it's nothing short of greatness.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4YLLogQfE&feature=related
> 
> Don't have time to watch it right now, favorited it for later.


I watched it a few weeks ago. Fucking great match, ****-****1/4 on first watch.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Northern Navigation*
Roderick Strong vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***3/4

*ROH Vendetta II*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson ***3/4

*NJPW 12/14/92*
Hiroshi Hase vs. Great Muta ****1/4

*ROH Northern Navigation*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen Flair/Jumbo '82 or '85 i'm afraid.

Watts for your own safety, never ever.... laugh at Ohtani.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched Pegasus/Black Tiger from the '96 BOSJ tourney yesterday; I don't think anybody has even gotten the heat and mileage out of a side headlock like Benoit did in that match. Great, great stuff. Just wish I had the full version since the one from IVP's Best of Eddie Guerrero disc is cut to 9 minutes (and it runs 21 in full).


----------



## McQueen

I have this DVD just not where i'm at right now, otherwise i'd check to see if it was the full match Andy but...

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=18821


----------



## Blasko

I want the DVD, mostly for Ohtani/Dragon.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

That's the one. I was seriously thinking of buying that, even though I have every match on DVD already, just for the full version of Pegasus/BT.


----------



## McQueen

All those DVD's are pretty worthy on paper except '99.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> I don't think anybody has even gotten the heat and mileage out of a side headlock like Benoit did in that match. Great, great stuff.


Isn't it amazing what a simple move can do if used by someone who knows how to wrestle?
I remember a Baba/Destroyer match (i think it must have been a '69 match from JWA, but don't quote me) where Baba has Destroyer grounded in a headscissors, Destroyer tries to get out and slip to a headlock but keeps getting pulled back into it by Baba's giant legs for something like 10 minutes.
It's the sort of thing you average internet "expert" reviewer would call a "rest hold" and complain about, but when done right, man is it great stuff...:agree:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> Isn't it amazing what a simple move can do if used by someone who knows how to wrestle?
> I remember a Baba/Destroyer match (i think it must have been a '69 match from JWA, but don't quote me) where Baba has Destroyer grounded in a headscissors, Destroyer tries to get out and slip to a headlock but keeps getting pulled back into it by Baba's giant legs for something like 10 minutes.
> It's the sort of thing you average internet "expert" reviewer would call a "rest hold" and complain about, but when done right, man is it great stuff...:agree:


That'd the the 3/5/69 match. That whole contest was basically an example of how to use basic fundamentals and get a fantastic match out of it.


----------



## watts63

GP_Punk said:


> Isn't it amazing what a simple move can do if used by someone who knows how to wrestle?
> I remember a Baba/Destroyer match (i think it must have been a '69 match from JWA, but don't quote me) where Baba has Destroyer grounded in a headscissors, Destroyer tries to get out and slip to a headlock but keeps getting pulled back into it by Baba's giant legs for something like 10 minutes.
> It's the sort of thing you average internet "expert" reviewer would call a "rest hold" and complain about, but when done right, man is it great stuff...:agree:


:agree: Yeah, that match was art.


----------



## Platt

> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE FRENZY!!!
> Thursday, September 18, 2008
> 
> BUY 3, GET 1 FREE FRENZY
> 
> This week we've taken the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale to the next level. During this special sales event the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Sale has been extended to the following categories:
> 
> -Buy 3, Get 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD Sale
> -Buy 3, Get 1 Free On All Ring of Honor Apparel
> -Buy 3, Get 1 Free FIP DVD Sale
> 
> PLEASE NOTE YOU CAN NOT MIX AND MATCH THE ABOVE INTO THE SAME SALE. Read below for full instructions on each sale.
> 
> This sale will be in effect on the ROH website and also at both live events this weekend in Boston & Philadelphia!!!
> 
> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order. Please note that in order to get a FREE ROH DVD that your order must have at least (3) Ring of Honor titles in the shopping cart and the free item listed in the "Special Instructions" section:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Ring of Honor KOCH titles are also not included in this sale.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, September 26th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> **KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!
> 
> ***All orders that include the preorder title "New Horizons" will not ship until that DVD is released in October.
> 
> 
> 
> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE APPAREL SALE!!!
> 
> It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order. Please note that in order to get a FREE item your order must have at least (3) Ring of Honor apparel items in the shopping cart and the free one listed in the "Special Instructions" section:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor apparel item for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 items you get 2 free, etc.. There is no limit. Non ROH items are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. Items that qualify for the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Apparel Sale include Ring of Honor T-Shirts, baseball caps, skull caps, and hoodies.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, September 26th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> 
> 
> FULL IMPACT PRO (FIP) BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> Buy 3, Get 1 Free sale on all FIP DVD's. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free FIP DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc..
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Friday, September 26th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Death Before Dishonor VI- New York, NY 8/2/08 (DVD)
> 
> This annual event is a must see show featuring Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black for the ROH World Title; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki; plus much more!!!
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw
> 2. Delirious vs. Chris Hero
> 3. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards
> 4. Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher (Three Way Match)
> 6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki
> 7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin
> 8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Elimination Match)
> 
> TNA Knocked Out (DVD)
> 
> This is the TNA DVD release every red-blooded male has been waiting for - the lovely Knockouts of Total Nonstop Action are back! Featuring the femme fatales of TNA Wrestling: Christy Hemme, Gail Kim, Traci Brooks, Karen Angle, SoCal Val, Velvet Sky, Jacqueline and many more! Some are drop dead gorgeous...others are just drop dead! No Divas here, real wrestling, real athletes, real risk. Grab the "Knockout Out" DVD and find out what makes TNA's Knockouts pro wrestling's elite female division. Contains exclusive footage of each Knockout, including sexy video shoots, matches, interviews and so much more.
> 
> Includes:
> -The 10 Knockout Gauntlet Match to determine the first Knockouts Champion
> -A Fatal 4 Way Match with Gail Kim, Angel Williams, ODB, & Roxxi
> -The Make Over Battle Royal
> -Taylor Wilde vs. Awesome Kong for the Knockouts Title
> -The epic battles of Awesome Kong vs. Gail Kim
> -The Beautiful People vs. ODB & Roxxi
> -Plus more
> 
> -Nigel McGuinness "Made In England" T-Shirt
> -Roderick Strong "Messiah of the backbreaker" T-Shirt
> -Delirious "Darkside" T-Shirt


Shame you can't mix and math but still a good sale


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## -Mystery-

Really want to pick up the 3 most FIP recent but I gotta see how much hockey tickets cost me...


----------



## Shield Plus

just got DBD6, Fueling the fire, Northern Navigation and bedlam in beantown as my freebie, i haven't watched ROH in ages as i got bored with it and feel the over hype of matches was ruining it when came to watch the good stuff

its been long enough im sure


----------



## -Mystery-

OMG....

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20407


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> OMG....
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20407


I'm so on that. The fact he did the thing with a black eye makes Ric Flair a man's man. Like, a lumberjack or something.


----------



## McQueen

Hmmm, tempting... tempting.


----------



## -Mystery-

Is it safe to say this might be the longest shoot ever? The description says it's over 13 hours. I know it's Flair and all but 13 hours? Jesus.


----------



## McQueen

It's like being in the line for Space Mountain.

Well thatswhat my mom says, wait WTF MOM!


----------



## -Mystery-

As much as I love Flair, $30 for a shoot might be pushing it. I honestly have no idea how much replay value I'll get out of it with it being like 13 hours long. Gotta see how much I spend on that damn Florida promotion and Pens tickets this weekend. Might just end up downloading it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> It's like being in the line for Space Mountain.
> 
> Well thatswhat my mom says, wait WTF MOM!


Where's Tully?! Where's Ole?! Woooo!


I might check out the HOF speech first, actually. How much can they really talk about for 13 friggin' hours?


----------



## -Mystery-

Andy3000 said:


> Where's Tully?! Where's Ole?! Woooo!
> 
> 
> I might check out the HOF speech first, actually. How much can they really talk about for 13 friggin' hours?


He probably spends roughly 3.5 hours ranting on Bischoff.

I'm interested on his thoughts on a variety of wrestling deaths throughout the years. Von Erichs, Brody, Guerrero, Benoit.


----------



## McQueen

You forgot the death of Kayfabe.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> You forgot the death of Kayfabe.


OH NO HE DIDN'T!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> He probably spends roughly 3.5 hours ranting on Bischoff.
> 
> I'm interested on his thoughts on a variety of wrestling deaths throughout the years. Von Erichs, Brody, Guerrero, Benoit.


True. Another couple will probably be dedicated to digging at Bret. Which I'm fine with 

I especialy want to hear his thoughts on the Von Erichs, though. And Scott Steiner too, actually. Especially in light of Steiner's retarded bitching as of late.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> True. Another couple will probably be dedicated to digging at Bret. Which I'm fine with


Let's not forget calling Foley a glorified stuntman for a bit

Probably will grab it at some point though...4 discs...damn!


----------



## Shield Plus

Andy3000 said:


> True. Another couple will probably be dedicated to digging at Bret. Which I'm fine with
> 
> I especialy want to hear his thoughts on the Von Erichs, though. And Scott Steiner too, actually. Especially in light of Steiner's retarded bitching as of late.


anyone else seen Steiners first highspots shoot, its epic, Scott can't remember anything and keeps asking the hosts to make sure they cut that when he stubles over his response, which off course they dont.

guy was smacked off his face during interview too, its funny shit.


----------



## vivalabrave

Don't know how many people know but Age of the Fall and Kevin Steen both have Youtube accounts. AOTF have made quite a few vids so far over the past handful of months, and Steen posted his 1st vid yesterday. It apparently takes place in a wind tunnel.

AOTF: http://www.youtube.com/user/0anagnorisis0

Steen: http://www.youtube.com/user/SteenChamp


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> Don't know how many people know but Age of the Fall and Kevin Steen both have Youtube accounts. AOTF have made quite a few vids so far over the past handful of months, and Steen posted his 1st vid yesterday. It apparently takes place in a wind tunnel.
> 
> AOTF: http://www.youtube.com/user/0anagnorisis0
> 
> Steen: http://www.youtube.com/user/SteenChamp


Just watched Steen's video. :lmao at him wondering if it's Jimmy's mum that is screaming at the beginning of the AOTF theme.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Is the highspots "Holy Demon Army" comp full matches or are they clipped?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Transform​​*

*The YRR vs. Delirious, El Generico and Mike Quackenbush *
_**_

*Chris Hero and Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris and Alexa Thatcher *
_*1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Jigsaw *
_**1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans *
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries*
_***1/2_

*BJ Whitmer and Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Fish and Eddie Edwards *
_**_

*Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen *
_***1/2_

*Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson - FIP World Title*
_***3/4_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher - Street Fight*
_***_

*Overall:*
_Not the best show ever. Mian event brawl went on just way too long and the fact that someone who wasnt even in the match got the winning pinfall was just WTF. Stevens/AmDrag was dissapointing too._​


----------



## KeepItFresh

The main event was a dud, because of that lameness that happened during it.


----------



## vivalabrave

WillTheBloody said:


> Is the highspots "Holy Demon Army" comp full matches or are they clipped?


I don't think they're clipped. On the Misawa and Pegasus Kid DVDs if you look right before the match time it says "clipped." It doesn't say clipped anywhere on the HDA DVD. 

In the customer reviews section of the Liger DVD at the bottom of the screen, someone says "Maybe you're not sure if the matches are complete? Well, they are." Again that's for the Liger DVD.

So no, I'm almost poistive that they are not clipped unless noted. Contact Highspots if you still want to be 100% sure though.

Hope that helped.


----------



## seabs

KeepItFresh said:


> The main event was a dud, because of that lameness that happened during it.


*I was tempted to give it a DUD but decided to go on a rating instead. It was pretty laughable tbh.*


----------



## Blasko

WillTheBloody said:


> Is the highspots "Holy Demon Army" comp full matches or are they clipped?


 All full matches. Pretty much the best DVD I own. 

Shame I don't have time to finish it...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Where would be the best place to post a list of my star ratings? I'm talking like a full list of star ratings for a particular promotion.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Where would be the best place to post a list of my star ratings? I'm talking like a full list of star ratings for a particular promotion.


Post them by shows (say which promotion tho) in this thread and then Platt usually puts them in this thread


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ok, well I'll try it this way first then.

*SUPERSONIC'S ALL IMPORTANT PWG STAR RATINGS~! (***+ only)*

Note - if you see just one match listed under a show and it contains SD/Davey, that means I only saw that match on a bootleg comp.

*The Musical - April 17, 2004*
Chris Bosh & Quicksilver vs. Excalibur & Super Dragon ***¼
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ***¾

*The Reason For the Season - July 10, 2004*
AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero ***
Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan ***¼
CM Punk vs. Super Dragon ****
Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe & Ricky Reyes ***¾

*All Star Weekend Night 1 - April 1, 2005*
Chris Hero vs. Chris Sabin ***½
James Gibson vs. Bryan Danielson ***¾
Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, & Joey Ryan vs. Quicksilver, Scorpio Sky, & Frankie Kazarian ***¼
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe ***¾
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico ***¾

*Battle of Los Angeles 2005 Night 1 - September 4, 2005*
Super Dragon, El Generico, Jack Evans, & Frankie Kazarian vs. Davey Richards, Scott Lost, Joey Ryan, & Ricky Reyes ***½

*Straight to DVD - October 14, 2005*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Chris Sabin & Petey Williams ***

*Chanukah Chaos (The C’s Are Silent) - December 3, 2005*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Excalibur & Disco Machine ***

*Cruisin’ For a Bruisin’ - January 7, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***

*European Vacation: Germany - February 18, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. El Generico & Quicksilver ***½

*European Vacation: England - February 19, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***¼

*Hollywood Globetrotters - March 4, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***¾

*Beyond the Thunderdome - March 18, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels ***¾

*Enchantment Under the Sea - May 20, 2006*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 1 - September 1, 2006*
Delirious vs. El Generico ***
CIMA vs. Matt Cross ***
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero ***¼

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2 - September 2, 2006*
Jack Evans vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¼
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. B-Boy & Homicide vs. Briscoe Bros. ***¾
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher (Hardcore) ****¼

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 3 - September 3, 2006*
El Generico vs. Chris Sabin ***¾
CIMA vs. Kevin Steen ***½
CIMA vs. El Generico ****
CIMA vs. Davey Richards ***

*All Star Weekend IV Night 1 - November 17, 2006*
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ****
Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***¾
B-Boy & Super Dragon vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ***¼
Samoa Joe vs. Rocky Romero ***

*All Star Weekend V Night 1 - April 7, 2007*
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero ***¾
Kevin Steen vs. Jack Evans ***¼
Kaz Hayashi vs. Alex Shelley ***¾
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards ****½
El Generico vs. PAC ***¾

*All Star Weekend V Night 2 - April 8, 2007*
Kevin Steen vs. Joey Ryan (Hardcore) ***
Colt Cabana & Top Gun Talwar vs. Kikutaro & Disco Machine ***
Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½
Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC ***½
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***
Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe ***¾

*DDT4 2007 Night 1 - May 19, 2007*
Briscoe Bros. vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ***¼
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson ****
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost ***¼
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen ***

*DDT4 2007 Night 2 - May 20, 2007*
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. PAC & Roderick Strong ***½
El Generico vs. CIMA ***½
Briscoe Bros. vs. PAC & Roderick Strong ***¾

*Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007*
Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher (Hardcore) ***½
PAC & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen ***½
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson ****½

*Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night 1 - August 31, 2007*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ***
Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley ***¼
Doug Williams vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¼
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dragon Kid & Susumu Yokosuka ***½

*Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night 2 - September 1, 2007*
CIMA vs. Human Tornado ***
Shingo vs. Scott Lost ***
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards ***½
Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka ***¾

*Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night 3 - September 2, 2007*
Matt Sydal vs. Alex Shelley ****
PAC vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½
CIMA vs. Shingo ***½
Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher ***½
El Generico vs. Dragon Kid ***¼
Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley ****
CIMA vs. PAC ***½
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness ***¼
El Generico vs. CIMA vs. Roderick Strong (Elimination) ***¼

*Schadenfreude - October 14, 2007*
Scott Lost vs. Davey Richards ***
El Generico vs. Jack Evans ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ****

*European Vacation II: Germany - October 28, 2007*
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico ***½
Austin Aries vs. Emil Sitoci ***
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. PAC & Kevin Steen ***½

*The High Cost of Doing Business - November 11, 2007*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Young Bucks ***
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong ***¼
Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans ***¼

*All Star Weekend VI Night 1 - January 5, 2008*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki ****½
Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Young Bucks ***½
Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, & Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado, Claudio Castagnoli, & Eddie Kingston (Hardcore) ***¾

In the middle of ASW6 Night 2, once I'm done with that, Pearl Habra, and Steen/Generico vs. Strong/Evans, I'll post those ratings and then move on to Chikara.


----------



## Platt

Strong vs Stevens is finally ready. $20 UK $25 elsewhere

Disc 1
03/10/07 FIP Battle Of The Belts Strong vs Stevens
04/13/07 ROH This Means War II NRC Jump Aries & Stevens
04/13/07 ROH This Means War II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, Aries & Cross
04/14/07 ROH Fighting Spirit No Remorse Corps attack Stevens
05/11/07 ROH Reborn Again Strong, Richards & Romero vs Danielson, Stevens & Cross
06/08/07 ROH A Fight At The Roxbury Stevens, Delirous & Cross vs Strong, Richards & Romero

Disc 2
06/22/07 ROH United We Stand Strong & Richards vs Stevens & Cross
06/23/07 ROH Driven Strong, Richards, & Romero vs Stevens, Cross & Delirious
08/10/07 ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 Strong & Romero vs Stevens & Aries
08/11/07 ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 Strong, Romero, Richards & Sydal vs Stevens, Aries, Delirious & Cross
09/14/07 ROH Motor City Madness 07 Strong vs Stevens vs Delirious vs Steen

Disc 3 
09/15/07 ROH Man Up Strong vs Stevens
11/16/07 Pro Wrestling Riot Reload Strong vs Stevens vs Beez
12/01/07 ROH Unscripted III Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens & The Briscoes
12/30/07 ROH Final Battle 07 Strong vs Stevens
02/16/08 FIP Redefined Strong vs Stevens

Disc 4
02/23/08 ROH 6th Anniversary Strong vs Stevens vs Necro Butcher
03/22/08 FIP Unfinished Business 08 Strong Attacks Stevens
03/28/08 ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II Strong, Richards & Romero vs Stevens, CIMA & Shiozaki
03/29/08 ROH Supercard Of Honor III Strong vs Stevens
04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong vs Stevens vs Romero vs Generico
04/11/08 ROH Bedlam In Beantown Strong attacks Stevens
04/12/08 ROH Injustice Stevens attacks Strong

Disc 5
04/26/08 FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008 Strong vs Stevens
05/10/08 ROH A New Level Strong vs Stevens vs Shiozaki
06/08/08 ROH Respect Is Earned II Strong vs Stevens
07/19/08 FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008 Strong vs Stevens


----------



## FITZ

I need some help with DVDs. I just keep buying them. I ordered 3 more PWG DVDs through highspots yesterday. I have a bunch of DVDs that I haven't even watched yet and I go and but more. I bought Uncanny X-mas, Jason Takes PWG, and Card Subject to change. They look pretty good. I know one of the has Chris Hero vs. The American Dragon...


----------



## Maxx Hero

Just stop buying. The thing is that unless you are a loser with no life (which I doubt as to spend all that money you must have at least a job) then you won't have time to view them. I have dozens of DVD's on my shelf unwatched, and I see no reason to buy more when I haven't seen these.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Maxx Hero is correct.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH The Bitter End*

*Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross* ***1/4

*Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn* 3/4*

*Four Corner Survival
BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Tank Toland* **1/2

*Bryan Danielson and Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuiness and Samoa Joe* ***1/4

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards and Delirious* **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries and Roderick Strong* ***1/2

*KENTA vs. Matt Sydal* ***1/2-***3/4

*Fight Without Honor
Homicide vs. Steve Corino ***3/4*

_Show was slightly better then i remember. Shame that the crowd sucked so badly_​


----------



## T-C

I remember Sydal/KENTA being pretty tremendous.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

That hurricanrana counter ot the GTS was sweet as hell.


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> That hurricanrana counter ot the GTS was sweet as hell.


Before watching it, i actually forgot all about that.

When it happened i marked the exact same as i did almost 2 years ago.


----------



## watts63

I was looking up NJPW results & I found this match...

G1 WORLD WAR II "DOMINANCE AND INTENSITY": Kurt Angle & Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & AJ Styles

How was that match?


----------



## FITZ

Maxx Hero said:


> Just stop buying. The thing is that *unless* you are a loser with no life (which I doubt as to spend all that money you must have at least a job) then you won't have time to view them. I have dozens of DVD's on my shelf unwatched, and I see no reason to buy more when I haven't seen these.


The first few times I read that I thought you were calling me a loser with no life. Glad I reread it and finally got that you weren't calling me a loser. 1 word there makes a difference.

For whatever reason once I have a DVD for a while and don't watch it's like I don't want to watch it anymore. It's weird. I feel like because I already have it I want something new so I go and buy something new. At least I didn't buy another WWE DVD. I have so many of those that it's getting ridiculous. Hopefully something different will keep me interested long enough to make it through these.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I get how it is losing the appeal to see a show after awhile. I have had Final Battle 06 for nearly a year and I still haven't watched it.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Without Remorse​*
*Danielson/Aries vs. Jay Briscoe/Stevens *
_****_

*Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau*
_**_

*Dorton/Payne vs. Hero/Del Ray *
_*1/2
(Bobby Dempsey Owns)_

*Hero/Del Ray vs. Jigsaw/Haize *
_**_

*El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_***1/2_

*Joey Matthews vs. Mark Briscoe*
_**1/4_

*Adam Pearce vs. Delirious - Dog Collar Match *
_**_

*Jacobs/Black vs. Danielson/Aries vs. Whitmer/Albright vs. Romero/Richards - ROH Tag Titles - Ultimate Endurance *
_****1/4
(Best UE imo)_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong - ROH World Title*
_****_

*Overall:*
_3 ****+ matches and Castognoli/Generico are reason enought ot get this show. Think from what I've seen I enjoyed it a bit more than other people. Aside from the two Hangm3n singles matches the whole show is really fun and a good watch._​


----------



## Platt

Really enjoying the current FIP product just finished In Full Force and Southern Justice, watching Hot Summer Nights tonight. ATM I'm finding them easier to watch than ROH maybe it's the fact they're aimed at a more family based audience so they don't take themselves as seriously.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> Really enjoying the current FIP product just finished In Full Force and Southern Justice, watching Hot Summer Nights tonight. ATM I'm finding them easier to watch than ROH maybe it's the fact they're aimed at a more family based audience so they don't take themselves as seriously.


FIP love? Woooo.

Yeah, I get what you're saying though. As much as I love ROH, I haven't been able to watch a show this year all the way through but have for every FIP release this year. The shows as a whole just flow better because there are many cases where match 3 will come from the aftermath of match 2. I think you get what I'm saying. 

I'm still debating whether to get the three latest now or wait for a bigger sale.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Dethroned*

*Brent Albright vs. El Generico* *3/4

*Top of the Class Trophy
Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey* 3/4*
_Dempsey needs to start shouting "I'M GOING TO FUCKING DESTROY HIM" and "BOBBY FUCKING DEMPSEY!!" again_

*Delirious vs. Jason Blade* **

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer* ***

*FIP Heavyweight Title Match
Roderick Strong vs. Shingo* ***

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match
Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal and Christopher Daniels* ****
_Now that Claudio is heel again, The Kings of Wrestling need to reunite_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Rave* ***1/2

*Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries* ***3/4

*Falls Count Anywhere
Elimination Street Fight
Samoa Joe and Homicide vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe* ***1/2

_Really good show from Strong/Shingo onwards._​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Will not be reviewing anymore PWG unless I happen to order Astonishing X-Mas this year or the company gets its fucking shit together with doing BOLA this year.

*All Star Weekend VI Night 2 - January 6, 2008*
Young Bucks vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ***¼
Human Tornado vs. Candice LaRae ***
Necro Butcher vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson ****¼

*Pearl Habra - January 27, 2008*
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero (2/3 Falls) ***¼
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado (Hardcore) ***¾
Low Ki vs. El Generico ***¼

*DDT4 2008 Night 2 - May 18, 2008*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***½


----------



## McQueen

FIP is quickly turning into the only Indy fed I even want to watch.


----------



## Blasko

So much for being an Indy Troll, eh?


----------



## McQueen

'Other' Wrestling doesn't have to be indies!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I find myself watching no indes at all this year. Other Wrestling applies mostly to 80s All Japan and 90s New Japan Jrs for me. Good times.


----------



## McQueen

I find myself watching the match Andy called the best match of the decade and HHH is in it, and I'm hard pressed to agree.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I find myself watching the match Andy called the best match of the decade and HHH is in it, and I'm hard pressed to *dis*agree.


3 Stages of Hell with Austin? I stand by my statement. Fucking incredible.

Also, I took the liberty of modifying the above quote :side:. Everyone should agree, dammit!


----------



## Blasko

Misawa vs. Kobashi rapes your opinion, bitch.


----------



## McQueen

Ahh shit I actually meant to say disagree.

It's late for me. :$


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Misawa vs. Kobashi rapes your opinion, bitch.


I alone rape your opinion, bitch. Not a huge fan of Mitsy/Kobashi. Really, really good (****1/4-ish if I'm tossin' ninja stars), but it's one of my least favourite between the 2. Seemed like a glorified spot-fest for the most part, although I can totally see the upsides and why others would see it differently.

I prefer Kobashi/Akiyama from the 04 Dome show, but even then, I don't see the '5 stars' thing. Austin/Trips had pretty much everything I enjoy in wrestling.



McQueen said:


> Ahh shit I actually meant to say disagree.
> 
> It's late for me. :$


That's OK then.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Mitsy


I'd love to see the large, green, perpetually angry japanese man's reaction to being called "Mitsy"...


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH Shiny Navigation '08
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kota Ibushi & Katsuhiko Nakajima*
******

Well, when you've got these four and 15+ minutes, you know there's something pretty good comin'. Pretty great match, full of near-falls, Briscoes 'badassness', Nakajima's kickness and Kota's awesomeness to compliment it all.


----------



## Recall

Finally got to see NJPW Dec 14th 2000: Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka. I can die happy now knowing i've witnessed one of the finest matches ever


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Death Before Dishonor VI*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - **

Delirious vs. Chris Hero - **1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards - **3/4

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright - ****1/2

Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher - ***

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ****1/4

*Elimination Match for the ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black - ****1/2

Chris Sabin: I'm just going to throw this out there, Daizee, how would you like to be the meat in a Motor City sandwich? :lmao


----------



## Kapone89

KingCrash said:


> *ROH – Death Before Dishonor VI*
> 
> *NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
> Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright - ****1/2


Oh my God.


----------



## Recall

Is this a case of ROH fans giving a 3 star match over 4 because they don't how to rate/it was uber fun live or is it a genuine ****1/2 star match? I highly doubt it since i watched Kawada & Fuchi vs Nagata and Iizuka (fromm 2000) before and thats a legendary match and got ****1/2

Anyway ROH stars don't mean much, as they are always very varied.


----------



## Sephiroth

Glazer said **** 1/2 too and HE'S ALWAYS RIGHT~!

Anyways, I can't see how that match can be over *** with Pearce in it. Especially after he put on, imo, one of the worst matches of 2008 so far against Nigel.


----------



## Recall

"If a match is good it gets 3 stars in every fed except of course ROH where it instantly gets 4"

stumbled accross that ^ at a different forum, might sig it for fun and giggles


----------



## peep4life

I'm highly intrigued by this match because I too dislike Pearce and find it nearly impossible that the man can have a four star match, let alone a four in a half star one.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall said:


> "If a match is good it gets 3 stars in every fed except of course ROH where it instantly gets 4"
> 
> stumbled accross that ^ at a different forum, might sig it for fun and giggles


I remember someone telling me that Joe vs. Homicide in New Jersey was at least an automatic ** or *** (something like that) just because it's an ROH title match. Maybe something like it gets an extra *.


----------



## Platt

Info for anyone who doesn't have them


> Just wanted to give everybody a heads up that our inventory on the titles listed below is currently at 20 pieces or less:
> 
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Night 1
> -Third Anniversary Celebration Night 2
> -Ring of Homicide
> -Death Before Dishonor IV
> -Fight of the Century
> 
> Once these titles are gone they will be added to the Out of Stock list as there are no immediate plans to restock them.


----------



## Sephiroth

No immediate plans to restock Death Before Dishonor IV? That's bad business


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya man, I mean there the ones with the sales figures but I feel like COD is one of those matches people will ALWAYS want to see.


----------



## PulseGlazer

I just rated Danielson vs. CC **. Albright vs. Pearce is legit at **** 1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

Are the Indypendence Day shows going to DVD?


----------



## watts63

*EWF 12th Anniversary Extravangza: Nothing Personal*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship; Two Out of Three Falls*
Brandon Gatson (c) vs. Scorpio Sky ****1/4-****1/2 (Awesome Match)

Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Ryan ***1/4-***1/2 (LOL At The Announcer Calling Joey "Jerry")

*3rd Annual Great Goliath Memorial Battle Royal* ***3/4 (A Mess in The Beginning But Liger Rivera & Ryan Taylor Tore It Up in The End)

*EWF American Championship*
Hook Bomberry (c) vs. Vizzion ***

*EWF Tag Team Championship*
Black Metal & Extreme Loco (c) vs. TJ Perkins & Liger Rivera ***1/4-***1/2

Country Bear vs. Mars Vaughn 1/2*

* $1,200 Cruiserweight Cashout Match*
Markus Riot vs. Jeremy Jaeger vs. Mercurio Jr. vs. Chris Kadillak vs. Espirtiu Infernal vs. Joesph Murphy **3/4 (Riot Was Bleeding So Bad That He Had To Taped A Towel Around His Head Just To Continue)

*Mondo Vega: The Greatest Referee Ever LOL*

*Bonus Matches*

*NWA Showcase 3/9/08; EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Brandon Gatson (c) vs. Scott Lost **3/4

*NWA Showcase 3/9/08*
Ryan Taylor & Hook Bomberry vs. TJ Perkins & Liger Rivera **3/4​


----------



## McQueen

Recall said:


> Is this a case of ROH fans giving a 3 star match over 4 because they don't how to rate/it was uber fun live or is it a genuine ****1/2 star match? I highly doubt it since i watched Kawada & Fuchi vs Nagata and Iizuka (fromm 2000) before and thats a legendary match and got ****1/2


I approve of this match. It was easily one of the better Puro matches from 2000, then again Kawada pretty much single handedly saved Puro that year.

In responce to everyones Pearce bitching: I have a hard time believing Brent Albright is in a match over ****'s.


----------



## Bubz

albright is good though, i dont get why everyone hates albright, i can understand pearce though, anyway, apparantly this match had the crowd going crazy by the end of it, and i like albright so it could be ok i spose


----------



## McQueen

I don't "hate" Brent Albright, he just does nothing for me.


----------



## Recall

For me Brent is one of them wrestlers I always expect more from if that makes sense, like he should be having better matches and be more over than he is.

I have my resevations about Albright v Pearce but i'm still gonna watch it, i wonder how different it is on DVD compared to actually seeing it live (for those who did)


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I don't "hate" Brent Albright, he just does nothing for me.


Albright vs.Morishima - Death before Dishonor V night 1 - ****

Also his Danielson match was *** 1/2 but overlooked due to it being on a dead show. As a mid-card match that's quite good.


----------



## watts63

I can't wait for this DVD to come out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jI7IzECYZU

Sandman: "I'm so fucking high I shouldn't be here. He goes, go find New Jack & get some fuckin' coke in your system right now."


----------



## mateuspfc

NOAH 14/06/08
*Kenta Kobashi/KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki/Katsuhiko Nakajima
****1/2*

Oh shit, the more I see these guys wrestling, the less I think they're fucking human. Awesome match.


----------



## McQueen

PulseGlazer said:


> Albright vs.Morishima - Death before Dishonor V night 1 - ****
> 
> Also his Danielson match was *** 1/2 but overlooked due to it being on a dead show. As a mid-card match that's quite good.


I rather enjoy Albright vs Morishima and Danielson is game to have a good match with anyone, but aside from those two matches the only other Albright match I even remotely got into was his FIP Title match from FIP Unfinished Business 2007 (the one with the Madison/Stevens "Dog Collar" if I got the show title wrong) w/Strong. Albright is like Harley Race to me, I have nothing bad to say about his skill he just doesn't catch my attention.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Just got in my Holy Demon Army comp, Bruiser Brody comp, and PWG Sells Out from highspots...and I ordered that shit at 2:00 PM yester-fucking-day.

Life is good.


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I rather enjoy Albright vs Morishima and Danielson is game to have a good match with anyone, but aside from those two matches the only other Albright match I even remotely got into was his FIP Title match from FIP Unfinished Business 2007 (the one with the Madison/Stevens "Dog Collar" if I got the show title wrong) w/Strong. Albright is like Harley Race to me, I have nothing bad to say about his skill he just doesn't catch my attention.



Sprint Mark.

Watch the DBD match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

WillTheBloody said:


> Just got in my Holy Demon Army comp, Bruiser Brody comp, and PWG Sells Out from highspots...and I ordered that shit at 2:00 PM yester-fucking-day.
> 
> Life is good.


If that Brody comp is the one from highspots then it's awesome. The Tag League Final match from 1981 is pure greatness. Actually, the comp in general is pure greatness.


----------



## mateuspfc

NOAH 18/07/08
*KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki
****1/4*

AMAZING match! God only knows how the hell KENTA's head is still attached to his shoulders. Sasaki is a fucking beast, and NOAH continues its streak of awesome matches.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Fueling The Fire*

Briscoes/Pearce & Hagadorn - **
Primeau/Sterling - **
Delirious/Titus - **3/4
Butcher/Strong - ***1/4
Danielson & Aries/MCMG - ****-****1/4
Hero/Albright - ***1/4
Nigel/Ruckus - ***
AOTF/Marufuji & Go - ****1/4


----------



## Saint Dick

Ric Flair vs Terry Taylor - Mid South 6/1/85 - ****3/4

Masterful performance by the Naitch.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Damn, Ownage, some of the non-WWE stuff you've been watching is awesome. This is another one I agree with (well, I think; I've seen 3 of their matches from Mid-South but I often get mixed up with the dates. All are around the ****1/4+ range, though).


----------



## Saint Dick

Andy3000 said:


> Damn, Ownage, some of the non-WWE stuff you've been watching is awesome. This is another one I agree with (well, I think; I've seen 3 of their matches from Mid-South but I often get mixed up with the dates. All are around the ****1/4+ range, though).


Yeah, I've been trying to watch a lot of old non-WWE stuff recently. I think Glazer's top 50 list inspired me. I already knew how great Flair was but what I've seen of some of the other greats is embarrassingly limited.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I suggest you watch Jushin Liger. As much of him as you can find.


----------



## McQueen

And Terrance and Dorrance Funk Jr. as a tag team.

And Jumbo :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> And Terrance and Dorrance Funk Jr. as a tag team.
> 
> And Jumbo :side:


:lmao I honestly don't think I've ever heard Dory referred to as 'Dorrance' before.

But yeah, watch as much of them as you can too.


----------



## McQueen

Well that is his legal name... :$

We could compromise and call him Dunk? Speaking of which, Dunk & Funk vs. Doink & Dink would have been a ***** dream match if it had ever happened.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Oh I know, I've just legit never heard anyone call him that. It amused me 

A match I would've loved to have seen is Terry v Bill Dundee. Having seen pretty much noting of Dundee, he's all over that Memphis set I bought, and man, the guy's friggin awesome.


----------



## McQueen

I think I need to get that memphis set now. Dammit Andy!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seriously, do!

It's the only wrestling I've bought in a couple months (basically) since I'm in debt (fuck loans, seriously), but it's totally worth it. 

There's 3 AWESOME discs full of extras, and the entire Andy Kaufman/Jerry Lawler feud is documented. That shit was fucking golden. 

Kaufman threatening to sue Lawler, only for Lawler to challenge him to a wrestling match, which leads to Andy using a rather large woman (321 lbs, btw) as a demonstration for what he's going to do to Lawler by wrestling her to the ground and literally bashing her freakin' skull on a tiny mat (this demo's happening next to Andy's swimming pool in his luxury LA home) is just crazy good fun. 

Andy's lawyer gets all worried and shit and gives the whole "Christ Andy, she's going to sue; I think you really hurt her", but Andy doesn't give a rat's ass and says "What? She can't sue me, she's too poor" before stomping the shit out of her! The lawyer covering the camera with his jacket while trying to keep Andy back is fucking awesome, yet a little disturbing at the same time.

Amazingly entertaining stuff.

And that's only an eighth of the awesomeness on the FIRST disc of extras.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, i've seen all that Kaufman stuff (most is on youtube). Genius fued by a genius comedian and worker.

You'll have to pimp me a link sometime, or I can fight the one armed hookers for the TV remote when I come over.


----------



## Recall

*NJPW 07/07/2008 Korakuen Hall – “New Japan Trill” NJPW vs. Zero-1 (Samurai TV - Airdate: 20th July)​*
1) Riki Choshu & Mitsuhide Hirasawa vs. Takao Omori & Shito Ueda *
2) Yujiro vs. Osamu Namiguchi **
3) Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Ryouji Sai & Minoru Fujita **3/4
4) Jushin Liger & AKIRA vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tatsuhito Takaiwa **3/4
5) Wataru Inoue & Tiger Mask vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Munenori Sawa ***
6) Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani ***1/2
7) *5 Minute Overtime Special Match:* Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka **


The entire show was based around the NJPW vs. Zero 1 fued, so every match was a direct conflict. Overall it was a pretty fun show that was well paced and even the very small crowd made plenty of noise. Also Munenori Sawa deserves huge praise for his work in his tag match, he really got the crowd into it.

The main event Tag was lots of fun, and a very good 30 minute draw featuring lots of intensity between both teams that got Nakanishi all bloodied up. Ohtani and Tanka played dirty heels with eye scrapes and choke holds really adding to the comebacks of team NJPW.

After the time limit expired it was decided five more minutes were given but only as a single match, which is a cool unique stip but all momentum was gone so those 5 minutes were a little dissapointing.

Overall a very fun small show, and the Tag Team main event is worth seeing at least just once.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Throwdown*

*Irish Airbourne vs. Shane Hagadorn and Keith Walker* *1/4

*ROH Pure Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs. Conrad Kennedy III* **1/2

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana and Ace Steel* **3/4

*Four Corner Survival
Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Richards* ***1/2

*Falls Count Anywhere
Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher* ***

*Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli* ***1/4-***1/2

*ROH World Title Match
Three-Way Elimination
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs* ****

*KENTA vs. Roderick Strong* ****

_Show surprised me, i didn't remember it being very enjoyable but i ended up loving it. Aside from the opener, very good show_​


----------



## Recall

*Best of Hashimoto V.3 (Samurai TV)
NJPW Classics – Hashimoto #12 & #13​*
1) *IWGP Heavyweight Title: *Shinya Hashimoto © vs. Keiji Mutoh ***1/2 (10 Dec 93)
2) Shinya Hashimoto vs. Akitoshi Saito *
3) *IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Shinya Hashimoto © vs. Masahiro Chono ***3/4 (4 Jan 94)
4) Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu ****1/4 (17 Feb 94)


After seeing Glazer's top 50 puro guys and noitced how little Hashimoto I had seen I got ahold of two Best of Hashimoto DVDs, this is the first one. Picture quality was spot on so that always helps, seems its taken from a Samurai TV broadcast back in 2005.

The crowd always seemed really into Hashimoto so it was great to see matches thet were from his prime, for me Mutoh v Hashimoto took far too long to get going and while good still some what of a dissapointment. Watching Hashimoto kick the crap out of anyone is easily worth the time his moves suited him real well and can see why fans liked him so. But he did more than just kick, wrestled soundly on the ground and steemed to be able to pick his moments perfectly.

Best match for me was him against Tenryu with both beating on each other endlessly and Tenryu even using Hashimoto's own offence against him. Tenryu's spinning heel kick was crazy! A lot of stiff strikes, and power moves while trying their best to avoid each others big moves. Uber hot crowd and with each near fall just got louder and louder, also hearing the commentator yell Yahoooo! at the end was priceless.

Seems Hashimoto always put a lot and took alot in his matches as with 3 of them here he ended up with a bloody mouth and nose. Anyway looking forward to watching the second DVD and I easily suggest seeing Tenryu v Hashimoto if you can.


----------



## Blasko

Hashimoto is pretty much the most realistic wrestler to ever wrestle in wrestling history.

And he's awesome, too boot.


----------



## Edge_Head17

I need some help I recently got into CZW and wanna know whats the best DVD to buy. I was watching some clips of CZW matches and they are brutal as hell. I liked em and was wondering which DVD should I get for just starting out?


----------



## Blasko

I'd avoid anything after 05. 06 is pushing it. 

Tournament of Death 3 and 4 are pretty great stuff, for death matches.

Cage of Death 6 is overall a great show and has the best Cage of Death match everz.

Best of the Best 5, 4 and 3 are really good indy wrestling show cases.

Day of Infamy 4 is THE BEST CZW show ever.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Big Japan may be the simplest answer here.


----------



## Blasko

You got to start somehwere, Andy...

I started in CZW when I was 15.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> You got to start somehwere, Andy...
> 
> I started in CZW when I was 15.


True. I think the first time someone introduced me to something non WWF/E/anything affiliated with them was when I was about 11. Kenta Kobashi dropped Mitsuharu Misawa on his fucking head with a Burning Hammer.

It was that moment where I think I hit puberty . Memories...


----------



## Blasko

My balls dropped when I first saw Misawa throw an elbow.

No joke.


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI:*

The Briscoes vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus- **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Delirious- **3/4-***

Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong-***
*
NWA World Heavyweight Championship:* Adam Pearce (c) vs. Brent Albright- ****1/4-****1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries- ***

Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji- ****

Steenerico vs. Motor City Machine Guns- ****
*
ROH World Title 4-Way Elimination Match:* Nigel McGuiness (c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black- ****1/4​
Hell of a show


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey indy trolls, I've heard this dvd is worth buying simply for the shoot interview.

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16303&cat=5&page=1

What do you guys think? Worth it? I've seen most of the IWA: MS matches and a couple Chikara ones. I'll probably wait till a good sale.


----------



## McQueen

Recall said:


> *Best of Hashimoto V.3 (Samurai TV)
> NJPW Classics – Hashimoto #12 & #13​*
> 1) *IWGP Heavyweight Title: *Shinya Hashimoto © vs. Keiji Mutoh ***1/2 (10 Dec 93)
> 2) Shinya Hashimoto vs. Akitoshi Saito *
> 3) *IWGP Heavyweight Title:* Shinya Hashimoto © vs. Masahiro Chono ***3/4 (4 Jan 94)
> 4) Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu ****1/4 (17 Feb 94)
> 
> 
> After seeing Glazer's top 50 puro guys and noitced how little Hashimoto I had seen I got ahold of two Best of Hashimoto DVDs, this is the first one. Picture quality was spot on so that always helps, seems its taken from a Samurai TV broadcast back in 2005.
> 
> The crowd always seemed really into Hashimoto so it was great to see matches thet were from his prime, for me Mutoh v Hashimoto took far too long to get going and while good still some what of a dissapointment. Watching Hashimoto kick the crap out of anyone is easily worth the time his moves suited him real well and can see why fans liked him so. But he did more than just kick, wrestled soundly on the ground and steemed to be able to pick his moments perfectly.
> 
> Best match for me was him against Tenryu with both beating on each other endlessly and Tenryu even using Hashimoto's own offence against him. Tenryu's spinning heel kick was crazy! A lot of stiff strikes, and power moves while trying their best to avoid each others big moves. Uber hot crowd and with each near fall just got louder and louder, also hearing the commentator yell Yahoooo! at the end was priceless.
> 
> Seems Hashimoto always put a lot and took alot in his matches as with 3 of them here he ended up with a bloody mouth and nose. Anyway looking forward to watching the second DVD and I easily suggest seeing Tenryu v Hashimoto if you can.


You want to see crazy stiffness from Hash and Tenryu I suggest you find the match they had at the '98 G-1. Not the best match or anything but they really beat the hell out of each other and Tenryu takes one spot in particular that well you normally wouldn't see a guy his size take.

Or just find the match where he legit punched out Fujinami in 2000. :lmao

I also recommend his G-1 '91 Semi Final match with Chono, his '93 G-1 Match with Hiroshi Hase, his late '94 Title defence against Hase, or anything with Ogawa or Scott Norton.



-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Hashimoto is pretty much the most realistic wrestler to ever wrestle in wrestling history.
> 
> And he's awesome, too boot.


He is awesome but not sure if I agree on the first part, that would (aside from the actual shoot guys) likely be Inoki.


----------



## Saint Dick

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA - Pro Wrestling NOAH 12/2/06 - ****3/4


----------



## McQueen

Shame the crowd sucks ass in that match.


----------



## Saint Dick

What's your rating?


----------



## McQueen

**** 1/2 on the second KENTA/Danielson match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Edge_Head17 said:


> I need some help I recently got into CZW and wanna know whats the best DVD to buy. I was watching some clips of CZW matches and they are brutal as hell. I liked em and was wondering which DVD should I get for just starting out?


Highspots has a Best Of the Death Matches Series and volume two is all CZW goodness including three cage of death matches including the awesome BLK OUt vs. Team Ca$h Cage Of Death and the three way Zandig, Nick Gage, and Necro tournament of death finals that is the best American death match I have ever seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I nominate Ownage for most improved WWE Section Poster in this years Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards (that's right, WF gets in on Meltzer's shit). Reason - he branched the fuck out :side:.

****1/2 for that Kenta/Dragon match for me. Awesome stuff.

I've got their first at ****1/2 as well, but gave their 3rd the full *****. Fuck. Ing. Love it.


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> You want to see crazy stiffness from Hash and Tenryu I suggest you find the match they had at the '98 G-1. Not the best match or anything but they really beat the hell out of each other and Tenryu takes one spot in particular that well you normally wouldn't see a guy his size take.
> 
> *Or just find the match where he legit punched out Fujinami in 2000. :lmao*
> 
> I also recommend his G-1 '91 Semi Final match with Chono, his '93 G-1 Match with Hiroshi Hase, his late '94 Title defence against Hase, or anything with Ogawa or Scott Norton.


Is that the one at the dome in Oct? as i have that show and they stiff the crap out of each other in that match.

I have the second comp to watch today which does include Norton v Hashimoto so im really looking forward to it.


----------



## watts63

Made two more MVs

Pearce vs Albright: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYy1U55CpI

American Dragon in Japan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7exlXfkEbI


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> ****1/2 for that Kenta/Dragon match for me. Awesome stuff.
> 
> I've got their first at ****1/2 as well, but gave their 3rd the full *****. Fuck. Ing. Love it.


Bumping the first one to 4+3/4 snowflakes, but no arguments on the other two...
My "favourite" changes depending on the day you ask me. Some days it's I, others it's III.


----------



## Recall

Since everyone is throwing the stars I wanna join in.

KENTA v Dragon I (GBH5): ****3/4
KENTA v Dragon II (Japan): ****
KENTA v Dragon III (Driven): ****1/2

I loved the first one, the whole thing with Dragon's shoulder, the fact KENTA had pinned him clean multiple times leading upto it and the threat of Dragon dropping the strap due to injury just added to the drama especially on the falsies. Hot crowd and insane final stretch.


----------



## watts63

New SMV sale:

Spend $75 or more and save 25% on all orders from now until 11:59PM (eastern) on September 27! This is the perfect time to catch up on all our new releases from the top independent wrestling companies in the World.


----------



## vivalabrave

Since all the cool kids are doing it...

Dragon/KENTA I - *****
Dragon/KENTA II - ****1/4
Dragon/KENTA III - ****1/2

I is one of the top 10 matches I've ever seen. I adore every second of that match.


----------



## McQueen

Recall said:


> Is that the one at the dome in Oct? as i have that show and they stiff the crap out of each other in that match.
> 
> I have the second comp to watch today which does include Norton v Hashimoto so im really looking forward to it.


Yeah, think it was in Oct.


----------



## Undertaker777

Flair/Race - AJPW 2/29/82 - ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - No Pun Intended*

Ryan McBride vs. LJ Cruz - *1/2

Alex Colon & Joe Gacy vs. The Reason & Adam Cole - **

Greg Excellent vs. E.M.O. - *1/2

Cheech & Cloudy vs. Andy Sumner & Drew Gulak - ***

Ruckus vs. Drew Blood - **3/4

Jon Dahmer vs. Danny Demanto - **1/2

Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sonjay Dutt - **3/4

*Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Death Match*
DJ Hyde vs. Z-Barr - **1/4

Drake Younger vs. Trent Acid - ***





*wXw European Navigation Dead End VIII Day 2 – wXw vs. NOAH*

Eddie Edwards vs. Bernd Fohr - ***

Chris Hero vs. Takashi Sugiura - ***3/4

*wXw Tag Team Title*
Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas vs Chris Hero & Marc Roudin - ***1/2

KENTA vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

*Relaxed Rules*
Jay Briscoe vs. Thumbtack Jack - ***1/4

*wXw #1 Contender’s Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** - ****1/4

Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big Van Walter - ****1/4


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

watts63 said:


> New SMV sale:
> 
> Spend $75 or more and save 25% on all orders from now until 11:59PM (eastern) on September 27! This is the perfect time to catch up on all our new releases from the top independent wrestling companies in the World.


Fuck those sales.


----------



## PulseGlazer

vivalabrave said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it...
> 
> Dragon/KENTA I - *****
> Dragon/KENTA II - ****1/4
> Dragon/KENTA III - ****1/2
> 
> I is one of the top 10 matches I've ever seen. I adore every second of that match.


***** for I
**** 1/4 - **** 1/2 (depends on the day) for II

**** 3/4 for 3. I especially love that to me that's just the third best Danielson match that year.


----------



## watts63

Dragon/KENTA I - ****3/4
Dragon/KENTA II - ****
Dragon/KENTA III - ****3/4


----------



## KingKicks

Dragon/KENTA I - *****
Dragon/KENTA II - ****1/4-****1/2
Dragon/KENTA III - ****3/4


----------



## KaijuFan

Sorry to break up all the Dragon/KENTA love but I saw this and had to share. Probably the best shoot interview ever, probably.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jI7IzECYZU


----------



## T-C

There is no Honky, so I politely disagree.


----------



## watts63

KaijuFan said:


> Sorry to break up all the Dragon/KENTA love but I saw this and had to share. Probably the best shoot interview ever, probably.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jI7IzECYZU


I saw it the other day. If it had the Iron Sheik & Steve Corino, I would agree with you.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH The Chicago Spectacular Night Two*

*Ace Steel vs. Tank Toland* *1/2

*Six Man Mayhem
Kikutaro vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Crist vs. CJ Otis vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Trik Davis* **

*Homicide vs. Shane Hagadorn* 1/4*

*Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe* ***

*Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels and Matt Cross* ***1/2

*Steel Cage Match
Homicide vs. Adam Pearce* ***1/2-***3/4

*Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe* ***1/2-***3/4

*8 Man Elimination
Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Rave and Shingo vs. Delirious, BJ Whitmer, Nigel McGuiness and Colt Cabana* ***3/4

_Still a very enjoyable show to watch. No MOTYC's but from Joe/Briscoe onwards, everything is great._​


----------



## Saint Dick

Ric Flair vs Jumbo Tsuruta (2/3 falls) - AJPW 6/8/83 - *****

Epic. That hour flew by.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*

Briscoes/Jigsaw & Ruckus - **
Delirious/Hero - **1/2
Strong/Edwars - ***
Pearce/Albright - ****1/2
Jacobs/Butcher/Aries - ***
Marufuji/Shiozaki - ***3/4
Steenerico/MCMG - ****
Nigel/Danielson/Castagnoli/Black - ****1/4


----------



## vivalabrave

Article on New Horizons from you-know-who:



Dave Meltzer said:


> The overriding theme of almost any Ring of Honor PPV event is that the fans are rabid and the wrestlers work harder than in any other promotion.
> 
> The weaknesses are inherent. The guys are not television stars, so they don’t seem important, the production values aren’t there and the shows are on a two-month tape delay.
> 
> The newest offering, New Horizons, debuts on 9/26 (including a 9/28 slot on inDemand in the traditional Sunday wrestling PPV slot, although one hour earlier) and plays throughout the next month. If you are a fan of ROH, you will probably like it, and love the Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black match, because for two hours, you aren’t going to see more action. If you have seen it and haven’t liked it for what it isn’t and it can’t be, well it still isn’t and probably never will be that.
> 
> A lot of interest on ROH PPV shows is teases of Match of the Year candidates. Unfortunately, that’s an impossible standard to consistently live up to. This show delivers two hours of good to excellent wrestling in front of the hottest PPV crowd in a long time. They are crazy into every match, from the Briscoe Brothers squash match in the opener, to the strong ROH title match with Nigel McGuinness beating Claudio Castagnoli, and in particular, the masterpiece of the event with Danielson and Black.
> 
> That match was probably as good as you can get for a match that combined a realistic theme, using both pro wrestling spots and adding MMA spots, featuring an unplanned highlight. Toward the end of the match, Danielson smoothly locked in a triangle. In more time than you can think, “this spot wouldn’t work in WWE, even when Undertaker does it,” the crowd knows it and is popping as Black is fading. Black then makes the desperation last ditch effort, getting up, and power bombing Danielson into the turnbuckles. At that point, as Danielson’s head bounces into the top turnbuckle, it snaps. The turnbuckle metal piece reverberates into the back of Danielson’s head causing the ref to freak out. But Danielson wasn’t cut from the back of the head, and the match continued, largely as planned. Danielson even at went point climbed to the top rope on the turnbuckle on the opposite side of the break, even though it sagged and there was little stability, to try a moonsault block. Black, on the other hand, never went up for his trademark twisting splash, because it wouldn’t have held. But you still get a Frye- Takayama spot, and Danielson finishes using elbow after elbow from the top until it ends with a ref stoppage. When Danielson first finished the match that way, it didn’t get over, as fans weren’t used to ref stoppages in pro wrestling. This time, the place came unglued as he started firing the elbows, and when the ref jumped in, they took it as a great finish, which speaks to a wrestler who understands how to get things over to the audience he plays for. I’d give the match *****½*, because the wrestling was excellent, the match built perfectly, and the crowd was as hot if not hotter than anything on PPV in months.
> 
> Clearly, this stuff only appeals to a niche base. Without television, there is no real alternative. Six years in, the product remains the No. 3 promotion in North America, a spot it’s pretty much going to be locked into as long as it exists. It seems to satisfy its audience better than TNA, but if every match and angle was perfect, it can never compete with a product with two hours of national prime time television that is viewed by 1.5 to 2 million people per week. Being on tape has its issues. By far, the best interview on the show, in fact one of the best interview deliveries you’ll see, was by Adam Pearce, who by the time the show aired, was no longer with the promotion.
> 
> Pearce is described as being on a hiatus, which means the NWA belt will be gone from ROH booking for the time being. The switch of the NWA title to Brent Albright was more Gabe Sapolsky’s idea than the NWA idea, although they were not against it, but the plan apparently was always for Pearce to get it back, which he did on 9/20 in Philadelphia.
> 
> When the ROH title match with Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli was getting going, it was noted that three former ROH champions were major promotion world champions, C.M. Punk in WWE, Samoa Joe in TNA and Takeshi Morishima in NOAH. It was carefully worded in case things changed, as they did, before the show played. While ROH will claim Danielson as “The Best Wrestler in the World,” as his gimmick, which, if nothing else, he’s good enough that you can make the argument, when promoting Danielson, they try to give him credibility by saying he had recently appeared on a NOAH show at Budokan Hall, at TripleMania in Mexico, as well as beating Lance Cade in a dark match at a Raw taping.
> 
> The show ended with a nearly ten minute brawl with Jimmy Jacobs and Austin Aries. It was never promoted during the show, and in fact, unlike even Raw or TNA, which billboard at least most of the matches on the show as it goes on, you usually don’t know what is coming up next. The show opened with a Jacobs interview, although the first angle where Aries was looking for revenge on Jacobs for the injury to Lacey came later in the show. The first thing established was Jacobs & Black would not defend the tag titles on this show.
> 
> At least to this audience, which looks to be almost exclusively guys in their 20s, the belts matter. The show opened with a short Briscoe Brothers squash, which was reminiscent of a Midnight Express vs. jobbers match on TBS in the mid-
> 
> 80s, with fast-paced innovative spots. Silas Young and Mitch Franklin were the bump takers, and Young in particular was a big part in making it work.
> 
> Next was a short four-way with Delirious, Ruckus, Erick Stevens and Shane Hagadorn, with Stevens clearly as the biggest star, and he pinned Ruckus with a doctor bomb. Stevens without his Mohawk loses a lot because now he looks just like anyone else. His offense is solid and the action was fine. Hagadorn was a guy filling the fourth spot, Delirious has his unique gimmick that sets him apart, and Ruckus had a good night flipping all over the place and it all landed. He’s very athletic and those moves are his calling card. In another company, he’d probably be better limiting them and building to them, but this is a moves crowd so you play to the audience. The flip side with these young guys is they do so much, and a lot of it is brutal physically, for little pay. It has been a stepping stone for some, whether to Japan or WWE or TNA, but it’s the province for a lot of smaller guys who this may end up being as far as they go.
> 
> Kevin Steen beat Necro Butcher in a match with those brutal spots. Necro seems destined to be an indy cult favorite because of his willingness to take crazy punishment, but just in this match I got worried for his future. He took a bodyslam off the apron through a chair. He took a Michinoku Driver through a chair and kicked out, leading to a package piledriver on a chair. Steen is a good worker and every time I see him I ask the same question. A guy who works as hard as he does, bad genetics or not, why doesn’t he work more on getting in shape because he overcomes his look with this crowd, but wouldn’t with the masses.
> 
> Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong beat Go Shiozaki & Chris Hero in a ****1/4* match. This had lot of heat, and in particular, strong chop fests with Strong and Shiozaki. Lance Storm was at ringside. Strong pinned Hero with a backbreaker, but Hero got his heat back by knocking out Storm with his roaring elbow in a post-match attack after Storm had put the half crab on manager Larry Sweeney.
> 
> McGuinness vs. Castagnoli was a very good title match at ****3/4*. There were no spectacular moves but it worked so well because of how over the title was. McGuinness plays the heel champion who comes within a hair’s breath of losing the title, building to the opponent doing their big move in the middle for a near fall. They went about 19:00 with a lot of European uppercuts by Castagnoli. McGuinness cut way down on his usual clothesline oriented offense, which probably made his jawbreaker lariat at the finish even more effective. The highlights were Castagnoli doing a multiple revolution giant swing spot like Hiroshi Hase in his prime, and the spot worked, and later getting the Ricola bomb for a near fall.
> 
> The show ended with Jacobs and Aries brawling all over the arena. The brawl started right after Danielson vs. Black ended, which meant what they did in the ring had to be tempered because there was no top rope. They ended near the back of the arena on a ladder. Necro Butcher came out with a chair. Both tried to tell Butcher to hit the other, but instead, he tipped over the ladder and both went flying off and through tables.


----------



## Recall

Great write up, the stars mean nothing to me but he hit on some interesting points. Its just a shame wrestling wasn't as simple as - have fantastic matches and everyone flocks to your events. 

ROH's biggest weakness is the lack of marketing beyond the internet, but its understandable why things are done the way they are.

I'm not interested in seeing this event but it sounds like one worth seeing eventually.


----------



## watts63

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 120 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in October & early November for only $10 each, plus take 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each: 

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament) 
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson) 
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino) 

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide) 
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch) 
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy) 
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk) 
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana) 
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls) 
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley) 
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide, Austin Aries vs. Low Ki)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense) 
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament) 
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky) 
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match) 
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)

-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi must see classic match; Homicide vs. Jack Evans; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal ROH Pure Title Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)


-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Chicago 2/24/07 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima & Nigel McGuinness; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs Windy City Death Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. The Briscoes Tag Title Match; Austin Aries & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience eight man Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson in a must see ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Motor City Madness 2007 9/14/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross Tag Title Match; Takeshi Morishima defends the World Title vs. the winner of a Four Corner Survival with Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen; El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Jack Evans vs. Rocky Romero Street Fight)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger 
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite 
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Do or Die II & III 
-Do or Die IV 

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe 


General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:


-Coral Springs, FL 10/10/08
-Orlando, FL 10/11/08
-Hartford, CT 10/24/08
-Edison, NJ 10/25/08
-Montreal, Quebec 11/7/08
-Toronto, Ontario 11/8

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Wednesday, October 1st at 10am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 9/1 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


NEW RELEASES

Don't forget the following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com: 

-Death Before Dishonor VI- New York, NY 8/2/08 (DVD)
-Fueling The Fire- Manassas, VA 8/1/08 (DVD)
-New Horizons- Detroit, MI 7/26/08 (DVD-Preorder)
-Northern Navigation- Toronto, Ontario 7/25/08 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights 2008’ Crystal River, FL 7/19/08 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice 2008’ Arcadia, FL 5/31/08 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’In Full Force 2008’ Crystal River, FL 5/30/08 (DVD)
-Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1 (Double DVD Set)
-WWE The Life and Times of Mr Perfect (2 Disc Set)
-WWE Viva La Raza- The Legacy Of Eddie Guerrero (3 Disc Set-Preorder)
-WWE Hell In A Cell (3 Disc Set- Preorder)
-TNA Cross The Line PPV 3 Pack (Triple DVD Set-Preorder)
-TNA Ultimate Matches (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
-WWE Unforgiven 2008 (DVD-Preorder)
-Guest Booker with Greg Gagne (DVD-R)
-TNA Knocked Out (DVD)
-Delirious ’Darkside’ T-Shirt 
-Roderick Strong ’Messiah of the Backbreaker’ T-Shirt 
-Nigel McGuinness ’Made In England’ T-Shirt 
-Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Divide & Conquer’’ Port Richey, FL 5/24/08 (DVD-R)
-Womens Extreme Wrestling Vol. 29-31 DVD


----------



## seabs

*Heard nothing but great comments for Black/Danielson from New Horizons. Hopefully it lives up to all the hype which it probably will judging by the other matches theyve had together. 3 ****1/2 matches and a ****1/4 for me.*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw* **3/4

*Chris Hero vs. Delirious* **1/4

*Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards* ***1/4

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright* ****1/2

*Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs* ***

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki* ****-****1/4

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley* ****

*Fourway Elimination
World Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black* ****1/2

_Really great show. Up there with Supercard Of Honor III and Northern Navigation as the best this year_​


----------



## mateuspfc

Pro-Wrestling NOAH 06/09/08
*GHC Heavyweight Title*
*Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Kensuke Sasaki
****-****1/4*


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH New Horizons PPV*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young & Mitch Franklin - *1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Delirious vs. Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Shane Hagadorn - **1/2

Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/2


----------



## seabs

*ROH Eye Of The Storm*

*Quarter Finals*
*Rocky Romero vs. Bryan Danielson *
_***1/2_

*Kevin Steen vs. Delirious *
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs. Austin Aries *
***1/2

*Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher *
_***1/2_


*Semi Finals
Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen *
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki *
_***3/4_

*Mitch Franklin vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Human Tornado vs. Jason Blade *
_**1/2_

*Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Zach Gowen *
_**_

*Final
Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki *
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Concistent card throughout even if there isnt any MOTYC's. Revised card obviously didnt help but everything is watchable at least and most of the tournament matches were ***1/2+. Not the best show to pick up but strong all the same._

-------------------------------------------------------

*ROH 6th Year Anniversary Show*

*Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious & Human Tornado *
_***
(Human Tornado owns)_

*El Generico vs. Brent Albright *
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs. Joey Matthews *
_**1/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki *
_****1/4+
(Tammy Sytch is so fuckin hot for her age)_

*Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze - SHIMMER Title Match*
_**_

*Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - World Tag Team Title Match *
_**3/4
(Not the best choice of tag title match for your anniversary show considering how great their tag division is.)_

*Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher - FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
_****_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship Match*
_****1/2+
(Genuine MOTYC easily. Awesome crowd. Awesome wrestling. Awesome match))_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show throughout. Danielson/Nigel is a genuine srious MOTYC. Tied with Strong/Stevens and HBK/Flair atm for me. Aries/Go is awesome as well and the FIP match is just a brutal spotfest but extremly fun. Solid show thorughout and one of the best shows if not the best this year)_​


----------



## ADN

*ROH New Horizons*

Briscoes/Young & Franklin - *1/4
Delirious/Stevens/Ruckus/Hagadorn - **1/2
Butcher/Steen - ***1/4
Marufuji & Strong/Hero & Shiozaki - ***3/4
Nigel/Claudio - ****
Danielson/Black - ****1/2


----------



## acriddick

*Best Shoot Interviews?*

What are some of the best shoot interviews you've watched? Some are pure crap and un-watchable because the interviewer just reels off a list of pointless questions with no follow up ("what are your memories on..."), but others are more entertaining.

I recently watched Al Snow's and Jim Mitchels. Both were great.

What are your favorites? So I don't go and buy more drivel.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Best Shoot Interviews?*

Anything with Honky is great.

The RF Face Off with Honky and Raven is probably my favourite ever.


----------



## watts63

Adam Pearce playing b-ball with the Harlem Globetrotters (other wrestling related stuff in video).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMWJ2fQ4YYI


----------



## Sephiroth

I was reading the DVDRV Guys' show report from Glory by Honor VII and one part has me REALLY excited for Danielson vs. Nakajima.

"I don’t know about can’t sell, so much as Danielson is awesome at selling. And the contrast affects perception. They do a suplex exchange section as part of the finish run where Nakajima eats a suplex and then NJ “Fighting spirits Up” roars and suplexes Danielson. Danielson flips out of the suplex to land on his feet only to buckle at the legs, selling the leg work from earlier in the match. It was a really neat variation on the tired Japanese suplex exchange run. “Hulking up after eating a suplex vs. not eating a suplex and still selling it” kind of thing which makes you go “**** Danielson is amazing at putting together stuff around selling”."

Fuck, I need this match now


----------



## Recall

slambamjam gets two thumbs up from me for service, the place is a little more expensive than IVP but its a great place to get those shows IVP don't carry such as the final day of the NJPW Best of Super Jnrs XV (2008) got my shows 7 days after ordering and I live in the UK, awesome. Also the DVDs were well packaged and can tell effort was put into them arriving in mint condition.

Thanks for the suggestion Platt


----------



## Bubz

which is a better dvd Northern Navigation or Death Before Dishonor?


----------



## antoniomare007

DBD VI imo....both great shows though


----------



## seabs

*ROH New Horizons PPV*

*Briscoes vs Young & Franklin *
_*1/4_

*Delirious vs Erick Stevens vs Ruckus vs Shane Hagadorn *
_**_

*Necro Butcher vs Kevin Steen - No DQ *
_***1/4_

*Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki *
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli - ROH World Title*
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black *
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Danielson/Black is amazing. Their best match together so far imo. The ring spot is just awesome. The war with Jacobs and Aries after is awesome too. Anything before that is paasable though tbh. Nothing amazing but worth getting for Black/Danielson and the aftermath of that imo._​


----------



## KaijuFan

Just picked up Style & Substance and Drake Younger's Best Of. I'm in a bit of a Deathmatch fix since the announcement of BJW facing Chikara so I reckon the Drake DVD should satisfy me for awhile.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH New Horizons*

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Mitch Franklin and Silas Young* 3/4*

*Four Corner Survival
Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn* *1/2

*NoDQ
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher* ***1/4

*Roderick Strong and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero and Go Shiozaki* ***1/2

*ROH World Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs. Claudio Castagnoli* ****

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black* ****1/2

_Good PPV from Sns/Strong&Marufuji onwards. Black/Danielson III is definitely their best encounter imo_​


----------



## Recall

*NJPW 3/23/08 - New Japan Cup 2008 (Samurai TV)​*

1) Shiro Koshinaka & Super Strong Machine vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Tomoaki Honma *1/2
2) Manabu Nakanishi, Yujiro, Mitsuhide Hirasawa & Tetsuya Naito vs. Wataru Inoue, Koji Kanemoto, Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi **
3) *New Japan Cup - Semi Final:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe ***
4) *New Japan Cup - Semi Final:* Giant Bernard vs. Toru Yano **1/2
5) Riki Choshu, Masahiro Chono, Jushin Thunder Liger & AKIRA vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Hirooki Goto, Minoru & Prince Devitt **1/4
6) Rhino vs. Karl Anderson *
7) Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Takashi Iizuka vs. Jado & Gedo **1/4
8) *New Japan Cup - Final:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard ***1/4


What a painfully dull show. Main event was fun and had some good moments same goes for the Tanahashi semi final but the rest of the long ass card was pretty bad. Nothing happened at all in most of the matches, everyone except Tana and Bernard just went through their usual routines. 

Rhino v Anderson was fucking terrible, who ever thought these two against each had potential needs to be shot.


----------



## Blasko

DREAM MATCH PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

In my hometown btw.


----------



## -GP-

This match makes me very happy.
I never really got over the shock of hearing that the WWE had finally found where Stevie had been hiding all these years and future endeavored him...


----------



## Recall

Just tried to watch my first ROH DVD (Fueling the Fire) in about 6 months and my god it was so painful that I've turned it off.

I have no idea why im the only person it bothers so much but surely a wrestling crowd are supposed to be apart of the show, not THE show. As I know, live its a blast but to sit through it on DVD is torture to me. I'm gonna have to just pick my matches instead of trying to watch the whole show, and do my mute trick.

I really wish it didn't irritate me but it does so its back to catching up on my puro, just a shame that aint too good at the mo either 

Maybe im more of a fan of live wrestling rather than DVD, or im just odd, its most likely the latter


----------



## watts63

New MV:

FIP AOTF vs. The YRR: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6x2fx_fip-age-of-the-fall-vs-the-yrr-mv-t_sport

I fucking hate youtube sometimes. Now on topic, is there any matches from NJPW G1 Climax worth watching?


----------



## Recall

watts63 said:


> New MV:
> 
> FIP AOTF vs. The YRR: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6x2fx_fip-age-of-the-fall-vs-the-yrr-mv-t_sport
> 
> I fucking hate youtube sometimes. Now on topic, is there any matches from NJPW G1 Climax worth watching?


Do you mean this years G1? Heard it was good but nothing special have yet to see it myself.


----------



## watts63

Recall said:


> Do you mean this years G1? Heard it was good but nothing special have yet to see it myself.


Yeah, I meant this year.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

It was kinda meh this year imo.


----------



## Platt

ROH Japan shows named

9/13- Battle of the Best
9/14- The Tokyo Summit


----------



## Recall

Platt said:


> ROH Japan shows named
> 
> 9/13- Battle of the Best
> 9/14- The Tokyo Summit


Battle of the Best doesn't sound right to me but I like The Tokyo Summit.

Sooooo can't wait for the shows to get released


----------



## watts63

NJPW G1 Climax 8/16/08
Minoru & Fergal Devitt vs. Jushin Liger & AKIRA ****

NJPW G1 Climax 8/11/08
Hirooki Goto vs. Toshiaki Kawada *3/4

NJPW G1 Climax 8/16/08
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima **


----------



## Caponex75

Where are the japanese versons of the ROH tour. Should of been out already.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall said:


> I'm gonna have to just pick my matches


No shit. Why anybody would bother to watch typical ROH undercard garbage like Alex Payne vs. Ernie Osiris and Shane Hagadorn vs. Erick Stevens is beyond me.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Respect Is Earned II

Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus) v.s El Generico & Kevin Steen-***1/4*
Davey Richards v.s Claudio Castganoli-***1/2*
Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Adam Pearce v.s Brent Albright, Pelle Primeau & Delirious-****
Fight Without Honor: Roderick Strong v.s Erick Stevens-*****1/2*
ROH World Title Match: Go Shiozaki v.s Nigel McGuinness-****3/4*
Team Work (Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries) v.s Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black)-*****1/2*


----------



## Recall

*PWG All Star Weekend V - Night 2 (2007)*
Kikutaro & Disco Machine vs. Colt Cabana & Top Gun Talwar ***** - just for the fact I cried from laughter due to this match, easily the most entertaining comedy match i've ever seen.

After spending all day watching PWG and realising that PWG is a fun company with better production qualities and higher entertainment value, I can finally stop watching ROH to get my American wrestling fix. It aint as good in the ring as ROH but it doesn't annoy me so its a worthy compromise. Huzzah!


----------



## KeepItFresh

A ***** comedy match?

I don't think that is even close to possible.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Nor could anyone think it's possible for Shane Hagadorn marks to exist.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Yeah, who could imagine liking entertaining undercard heels?


----------



## Recall

KeepItFresh said:


> A ***** comedy match?
> 
> I don't think that is even close to possible.


It was a comedy match that was about a * on the wrestling scale but for sheer comedy and like i said making me cry due to laughter it deserved the full whack, funniest comedy match ever


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watch the main event from that show. You'll LOVE the crowd.


----------



## Recall

MrPaiMei said:


> Watch the main event from that show. You'll LOVE the crowd.


I watched the whole show and loved every moment of it, including the crowd, like I said before what they were doing really didnt irritate me. The whole thing was like a breath of fresh air compared to ROH and the like.


----------



## KaijuFan

Did anything become of that 24 hour wrestling show tribute to (I think) Ian Rotten?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KeepItFresh said:


> Yeah, who could imagine liking entertaining undercard heels?


I like undercard comedy heels that don't botch moves left and right, and actually have some fucking charisma to boot.


----------



## KeepItFresh

superdupersonic said:


> I like undercard comedy heels that don't botch moves left and right, and actually have some fucking charisma to boot.


I like how you expect wrestlers that just came out of wrestling school to know how to wrestle to perfection. 

Also, Hagadorn is very entertaining and not bland like most of the ROH wrestling school wrestlers. His mic work is exceptional. Hell, it's better than most of the wrestlers in ROH.

Nice try... You can go back to your random Delirious promos and stop insulting wrestlers that just got into business.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I'm not expecting Hagadorn to be as good, but he's been wrestling for about as long as Shingo and Davey Richards. Just saying.

The ROH Wrestling Academy is a joke. Anybody who says otherwise is a fool and just a biased mark for ROH.

Hell, since you just keep defending him, you probably *ARE* Shane Hagadorn.


----------



## Caponex75

Shane sucks. He is only good for getting PWN'Ted by guys like Albright.



Recall said:


> I watched the whole show and loved every moment of it, including the crowd, like I said before what they were doing really didnt irritate me. The whole thing was like a breath of fresh air compared to ROH and the like.



Watch Strong/Romero from the night before. It has DU3LING CHANTS~! but is probably Rocky's best match.


----------



## mobyomen

*KOCH VISION Ring Of Honor DVDs*

I have the first four dvds that KOCH Vision released but does anyone know if ROH plans on distributing more dvds through KOCH Vision? 


I could definetely see a Stars Of Honor 2 being released with some more CM Punk, Spanky, and Matt Sydal/Evan Bourne matches on it.


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: KOCH VISION Ring Of Honor DVDs*



mobyomen said:


> I have the first four dvds that KOCH Vision released but does anyone know if ROH plans on distributing more dvds through KOCH Vision?
> 
> 
> I could definetely see a Stars Of Honor 2 being released with some more CM Punk, Spanky, and Matt Sydal/Evan Bourne matches on it.


Nothing is as of yet announced, sorry.


----------



## Word

Some on give me a heads up on the best show in the past few months. I have missed so much due to uni and stuff.

Given up on Vince.


----------



## KingKicks

Word said:


> Some on give me a heads up on the best show in the past few months. I have missed so much due to uni and stuff.
> 
> Given up on Vince.


ROH Northern Navigation or ROH Death Before Dishonor VI are the best two recent shows. The Japan shows are likely to be awesome once they are released aswell but i don't think they will be till the end of October.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Kensuke Office 13/06/08
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
****1/4*

Some psychology flaws, but overall, a great match, with lots of KICKS~, stiff shots and all of that crazy awesome stuff that these guys keep putting on.
Looking forward to Sasaki-Marufuji from the same show, which rating I'll be putting here later.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

KeepItFresh said:


> I like how you expect wrestlers that just came out of wrestling school to know how to wrestle to perfection.
> 
> Also, Hagadorn is very entertaining and not bland like most of the ROH wrestling school wrestlers. His mic work is exceptional. Hell, it's better than most of the wrestlers in ROH.
> 
> Nice try... You can go back to your random Delirious promos and *stop insulting wrestlers that just got into business*.


....Hasn't he been in ROH since 04 as a student?


----------



## Blasko

Not all students are bland, boring and struggle to actually stay on the main card...

Rhett Titus is a solid Mid carder and the best thing to come from the ROH school.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Rhett Titus = TEH AWESOME SAUCE


----------



## KaijuFan

Wait till you see Grizzly Smith, just you wait.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Nope, Rhett Titus wishes he was Hagadorn's servant.


----------



## McQueen

I'm with KIF on this one, Hagadorn does the stooge role rather well which since that is his designated role really makes the fact his in ring stuff isn't up to par a non issue. Hagadorn has found his "niche" on the roster unlike say someone who is far superior in the ring but often times lacks direction in character or how they are being booked.

Like Claudio Castagnoli for example.

However, now that Pearce is gone Hagadorn is somewhat pointless on the roster seeing as SnS already has a stooge in Bobby Dempsey.


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: KOCH VISION Ring Of Honor DVDs*

Just watched 

RVD vs Kendo Kashin vs ***** Butcher - IGF

Has anybody else seen this match? Thoughts?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah my thoughts are, WTF that sounds like a train wreck.


----------



## AussieFan

It was pretty bad but it was enjoyable.


----------



## McQueen

From what I hear thats every IGF match. I've only bothered to watch the Lesnar/Angle "Fake IWGP" Title match from the first show since I enjoyed their matches from 2003.

I didn't enjoy that one at all.


----------



## AussieFan

What does IGF stand for anyway?


----------



## McQueen

Inoki (as in Antonio) Genome Federation


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Inoki (as in Antonio)


 *BOM BA YE!*


----------



## McQueen

Calm down and soothe your urges with some Inoki vs Vader '96 young Jay.


----------



## Blasko

I may pick up the Inoki box set along with the Brody box set on HS so ya.


----------



## McQueen

Excellent choices.

Perhaps I should finish the Brody bex set. Don't like Brody in NJ as much since it seems niether he nor Inoki (big shock coming) are willing to actually lose.


----------



## Maxx Hero

*Re: KOCH VISION Ring Of Honor DVDs*



AussieFan said:


> Just watched
> 
> RVD vs Kendo Kashin vs ****** Butcher* - IGF
> 
> Has anybody else seen this match? Thoughts?


Alter ego of the century!


----------



## AussieFan

*Re: KOCH VISION Ring Of Honor DVDs*

Just watched

9/6/2008
NOAH: Davey Richards & Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Kento Miyahara

Was a pretty good match. Lacked pace though, ***.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25%-30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
Friday, October 03, 2008

TAKE 25%-30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25%-30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 30% off the order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: oct25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: oct30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 10/9 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Pro Wrestling NOAH ’European Navigation 2008’ 6/21/08 (DVD-R)

Features Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Naomichi Marufuji; Yoshinobu Kanemura vs. Jay Briscoe for the GHC Jr. Title; KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson & Eddie Edwards for the GHC Jr. Tag Titles; plus much more.
1. Atsushi Aoki vs. Joel Redman
2. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Jun Izumida vs. Wade Fitzgerald & Martin Stone
3. Nigel McGuinness & Doug Williams vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Takeshi Sugiura
4. Takeshi Morishima & Muhammad Yone vs. Jun Akiyama & Bison Smith
5. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match: KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Bryan Danielson & Eddie Edwards
6. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match: Yoshinobu Kanemura vs. Jay Briscoe
7. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Naomichi Marufuji

My Side Of The Story: Magnum TA & Nikita Koloff

The Best of Seven Series re-examined like never before. Magnum TA & Nikita Koloff sit down and bare their souls separately, answering the exact same questions before being put back together to discuss the feud. From Crockett to McMahon, to Dusty, to each other...these two warriors climb back into the virtual ring to relive a battle of international importance.

This is the definitive word on one of wrestling's greatest feuds. 

Blood. The Hennig Wrestling Family (DVD-R)

Grow up watching Cosby, Leave It To Beaver, Family Ties? Well, forget anything you may have learned about family life from TV. This look inside the pro wrestling family explores all wrestling elements...from kayfabing the grammar school teachers, to the dinner table, to the locker room.

Join Larry Hennig and go on a personal journey inside his family. Relive the endless travel, the good times, the bizarre, the hilarious moments, and tragedy.

TNA Ultimate Matches (2 Disc Set)

TNA Home Video presents "The Ultimate Matches" featuring the most innovative, insane and awe-inspiring bouts in the history of TNA. On this DVD you will witness such matches as The Six Sides Of Steel, Ultimate X, King of the Mountain, Monster's Ball, Full Metal Mayhem, Ladder Matches, & more. 

Matches scheduled to appear on this DVD include:
1. Full Metal Mayhem: Jeff Hardy vs. Abyss (Against All Odds 2005)
2. World Title Match: Abyss vs. Christian Cage (Sacrifice 2006)
3. Monster's Ball: Abyss vs. Sabu vs. Rhino vs.Jeff Hardy (Bound For Glory 2005)
4. Ladder Match: Kaz vs. Christian Cage (Genesis 2007)
5. Ultimate X Match: 10 man Ultimate X Match (Victory Road 2007)
6. Ultimate X Match: AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin (TNA X Division Championship- Final Resolution 2005)
7. Ultimate X Match: Christopher Daniels vs. A.J. Styles vs. Elix Skipper vs. Ron Killings (TNA X Division Championship- Destination X 2005)
8. Ultimate X Match: A.J. Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. LAX (NWA World Tag Team Championship- Surrender 2006)
9. King Of The Mountain
10. King Of The Mountain 2
11. King of the Mountain 3
12. King of the Mountain 4
13. Six Sides Of Steel: America's Most Wanted vs. Triple X (Turning Point 2004)
14. Six Sides Of Steel: AJ Styles vs. Abyss (Lockdown 2005)
15. Six Sides Of Steel: Abyss vs. Christian Cage (Lockdown 2006)
16. Six Sides of Steel: AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs. LAX (Bound For Glory 2007)

Bonus Interviews with:
Jeff Jarrett
Kurt Angle
AJ Styles
Samoa Joe
Robert Roode
Christian Cage

Combat Zone Wrestling ''Hotter Than Hell'' (DVD)

The first release through Combat Zone Wrestling’s new international distribution deal is a historical look at some of the fieriest and most extreme matches in the company’s nine-year history, entitled “Hotter Than Hell. Hotter Than Hell” captures some of the classic moments in CZW history and shows the earlier years of a wrestling company with matches that legends are made of. Hotter Than Hell” also includes never-before-seen bonus footage with “Hardcore” Nick Gage and Lobo.

1. Wifebeater vs. Lobo
2. 3 Way War: Mad Man Pondo vs. Lobo vs. Wifebeater
3. Barbed Wire Circle of Fear: John Zandig vs. Lobo

Plus..Flammable Highlight Reel
Special Features:
-Full Commentary
-Interactive Menus
-Bonus Replays

WWE Unforgiven 2008 (DVD)

1. ECW Title Scramble Match: Mark Henry vs. Matt Hardy vs. Finlay vs. The Miz vs. Chavo Guerrero
2. World Tag Team Title Match: Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase vs. Cryme Tyme
3. Non Sanctioned Match: Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho
4. WWE Title Scramble Match: Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. MVP
5. Divas Championship: Michelle McCool vs. Maryse
6. World Title Scramble Match: Batista vs. JBL vs. Kane vs. Rey Mysterio vs. ???

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Escalation’’ Port Richey, FL 7/12/08 (DVD-R)

1. Scott Davis vs. CJ O'Doyle
2. Jaison Moore vs. Austin Amadeus
3. Snow vs. Keith Blonde & Fantastic Dantastic (Handicap Match)
4. Bumz 'R Us & Eddie Taurus vs. Lou The Fixer, Damballah & Mad Man Mandrake (No DQ)
5. Kenny King vs. Nooie Lee
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The Lifeguards (Street Fight)
7. Erick Stevens w/ Rain vs. Shawn Osborne w/ Rebecca Bayless
8. Dark City Fight Club vs. Bruce Santee & Sedrick Strong
9. Sideshow vs. Francisco Ciatso (Anything Goes)


----------



## -Mystery-

Good things happen to people who wait...30% off my ticket. Woooo.


----------



## peep4life

Ordered DBD6, Northern Navigation, New Horizons and FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008 with the sale. Good Times me.
Also, last night I watched Kawada/Misawa 6/3/94 fucking awesome match, one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## antoniomare007

just watched Liger vs Sano 1-31-90

FUCKING EPIC


----------



## McQueen

That is my very favorite Liger match. That whole fued was awesome.

Damn 30% is up but i'm a little short on cash right now, dammit. Oh well want the Japan/GBH Shows anyways so might as well wait.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Kensuke Office 13/06/08
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji
*****

Great match! Even though it was a step down from KENTA-Nakajima, still held its on. Marufuji tries to pull off the big moves, and finish Sasaki, going for the neck. But Sasaki came back with the CHOPS~ and LARIATOS~, and pulling everything possible to win too, which made for an awesome finish, but a bit overkill, since Maru kicked out from something like 5 lariats. But still, it didn't take a lot out of was a perfect main event for a big show to KO.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

antoniomare007 said:


> just watched Liger vs Sano 1-31-90
> 
> FUCKING EPIC


Utterly fantastic match! The fact this may be Liger's best match speaks volumes for how unbelievably awesome it is.


----------



## Burning Sword

The Liger vs. Sano series was fucking awesome. Some of the best Jrs. action I ever seen. I have to agree that the 90s match they had was Liger's best.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Are we just ignoring Lyger vs. Sasuke and Lyger vs. the BITCHMASTER? I mean, okay, vs. Sano may be better, but lets not just act like it isn't debatable! I didn't mention Lyger vs. PegasusBabyKiller or Lyger vs. Pillman or a ton of other Lyger stuff that I give ***** to.


----------



## McQueen

PegasusBabyKiller is a new one, but nevertheless it was awesome.


----------



## Blasko

CHILD SLAYER is my personal favorite.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

PulseGlazer said:


> Are we just ignoring Lyger vs. Sasuke and Lyger vs. the BITCHMASTER? I mean, okay, vs. Sano may be better, but lets not just act like it isn't debatable! I didn't mention Lyger vs. PegasusBabyKiller or Lyger vs. Pillman or a ton of other Lyger stuff that I give ***** to.


The second Liger/sasuke match is really close (which I give the full ***** too). The 3/96 Othtni match is just below that for me. As is the first Sasuke match, his '97 J Crown match with Ohtani, his '97 match with Koji (both aforementioned matches happened one week apart), his BOSJ '96 final match with Eddie, his BOSJ '93 final with Delfin, his BOSJ '91 match with Owen, his BOSJ '92 final with Sammy, his Superbrawl match with Pillman, and his Clash of the Champions match w/Pillman v Benoit and Wellington. Then there's about 3 million awesome tags and multi-man matches with Ohtani, Sammy, Koji, Ka Shin, Takaiwa, Tanaka and Wagner Jr from '96-'01. Not to mention his run in the NJ v NOAH feud.

Alas, his match with Sano still takes the cake.

For the record, I could take Liger nerdyness to extreme levels .


----------



## McQueen

No love for Heel Liger in NOAH or Heel Liger vs Tiger Mask in '04? 

Black Liger rules.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> No love for Heel Liger in NOAH or Heel Liger vs Tiger Mask in '04?
> 
> Black Liger rules.


It's very late over here, cut a guy some slack . I mentioned it at the end, though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> CHILD SLAYER is my personal favorite.


Just like Homicide's Kudo driver being also named as the Cop Killa, the crossface should be rechristened as the Child Killer.


----------



## Sephiroth

EbeStan Hansen > Jyushin Thunder Ebesga > All


----------



## McQueen

Jumbo Kiku > EbeStan IMO but its close.


----------



## antoniomare007

everything related to the word "Jumbo" wins


----------



## AussieFan

Holy Shit, just watched my first ROH match and the best match i have ever seen. EVER!

Briscoes vs El Generico and Kevin Steen Ladder War

*****!!!

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## McQueen

No comment.

Those of you looking for a good old school match (Andy & Glazer maybe?) and you know about the "awesome site" i'd advise you to check out Bockwinkle vs Jumbo from Hawaii in 79. Really great wrestling, really shitty finish though.


----------



## AussieFan

What do you mean no comment 

Damn, im going to start watching ROH now after watching that match.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think highly of that match since its 4 guys shortening their careers by doing stupid as fuck spots for no real reason.

Mark Briscoe is likely gonna end up in a wheelchair given the way he works but i'd rather not see Jay, Generico or Steen in one.


----------



## AussieFan

I was kinda scared for Mark's health, after a while i started thinking, Why doesnt Kevin Steen take some bumps and what do ya know he falls off the ladder and lands on his head.

I really loved this match though i feel sorry for these 4 men for the pain they felt.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> No comment.
> 
> Those of you looking for a good old school match (Andy & Glazer maybe?) and you know about the "awesome site" i'd advise you to check out Bockwinkle vs Jumbo from Hawaii in 79. Really great wrestling, really shitty finish though.


Great match, shitty finish. It's the 70s, what are you gonna do, right?

I also see we have a new Briscoes mark...


----------



## McQueen

I hope Joe Higuchi beat the hell out of that ref for taking such a pussy ref bump.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I hope Joe Higuchi beat the hell out of that ref for taking such a pussy ref bump.


This just made me realise there is a distinct lack of Joe Higuchi love around here...


----------



## Sephiroth

Higuchi love



Dory Funk Jr. said:


> When in the fall of 1972 my Father, Dory Funk Sr. agreed to supply American wrestling talent for Giant Baba's new company All Japan Pro Wrestling. The middleman or the "Go Between" person in the negotiation was Joe Higuchi.
> 
> Joe Higuchi spoke English well and had excellent communication skills. Joe was one of the best referees in the business. Today we teach many of his techniques in our referee training program. (A good referee is the communicator between what goes on in the ring and the wrestling fans. A good referee should have a flair for the dramatic.)
> 
> Joe was well liked by foreign wrestlers coming to Japan and was often called upon to communicate for American wrestlers for everything from ordering food in Japan's restaurants to communicating their concerns to the wrestling office.
> 
> Joe was most liked because he looked after the wrestlers when they were far from home in a strange country with a different culture.
> 
> Joe Higuchi can be seen on our website as referee in a match from Japan between Jumbo Tsuruta and myself at [URL="http://www.dory-funk.com."]www.dory-funk.com.[/URL]


----------



## McQueen

I found a tribute video of Joe Higuchi on youtube a while back, its him taking a bunch of ref bumps. Rather wierd idea but morbidly humorous.


----------



## -Mystery-

Picked up the two FIP shows with Scotty 2 Hotty off ebay for $20. Might pick up the show with Strong/Stevens dog collar match with my tickets.


----------



## McQueen

I got Platt's Strong/Stevens comp in the mail yesterday. (Y)


----------



## Vuchato

Well, I finally got some more DVDs to add to my collection, a whole bunch of Best ofs. Best of PWG, Stars of Honor, Bloodstained Honor, Best in the World, and Greatest Rivalries.
22 hours of wrestling for under $50, I have no idea when I'll finish it though. I may start giving star reviews with these.


----------



## McQueen

pfft only 22 hours of stuff to watch.... :side:

Nice order though.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Double Feature Night 1*

*Pelle Primeau vs Roderick Strong*
_**_

*Erick Stevens vs Claudio Castganoli vs BJ Whitmer vs Nigel McGuiness - Four Corner Survival*
_***1/4_

*Necro Butcher vs Delirious*
_**1/4
(LMAO at the kid punching Lacey)_

*Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs Vulture Squad*
_***1/4
_
*Go Shiozaki vs Brent Albright*
_***1/2
(LMAO at Dempsey being outrun by Claudio up the ramp)_

*Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards*
_***1/2_

*Joey Matthews & Tyler Black vs The Briscoes*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Nothing amazing on it but most of it was consistently solid._

*ROH Double Feature Night 2*

*Davey Richards vs Claudio Castaganoli*
_**3/4_

*Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs Vulture Squad *
_*3/4_
*
BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs The Briscoes*
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs Go Shiozaki & Nigel McGuiness*
_****
(Why the fuck wasnt this on last instead of the shit main event that was?)_

*Kevin Steen vs Joey Matthews*
_**3/4_

*Tyler Black v.s Erick Stevens*
_***_

*Eddie Edwards vs Necro Butcher vs Delirious vs Roderick Strong - Four Corner Survival*
_**3/4_
*
Overall:*
_Night 1 was much better but Night 2 easily had the best match. Both nights are pretty meh all in all tbh._​


----------



## -Mystery-

Good God almighty...I just found out Flair is going to be coming to a local indy promotion (IWC). First ROH returns to Pittsburgh and now Flair's going to be rolling into town. I'm close to having a stroke...


----------



## KeepItFresh

Vendetta II

Alex Payne v.s Sylas Young v.s Rhett Titus v.s Delirious-*Didn't watch*
Erick Stevens v.s Jay Briscoe-***3/4*
Lights Out Match: Chris Hero v.s Pelle Primeau-***1/4*
Kevin Steen & El Generico v.s Age of the Fall (Necro Butcher & Tyler Black)-****1/4*
Claudio Castganoli v.s Bryan Danielson-***3/4*
Some chick match-*Skipped*
Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Adam Pearce & Go Shiozaki) v.s Roderick Strong & Brent Albright-****3/4*
Jerry Lynn v.s Nigel McGuinness-****1/2*
Jimmy Jacobs v.s Austin Aries-*****1/4*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

AussieFan said:


> I was kinda scared for Mark's health, after a while i started thinking, Why doesnt Kevin Steen take some bumps and what do ya know he falls off the ladder and lands on his head.
> 
> I really loved this match though i feel sorry for these 4 men for the pain they felt.


I have no sympathy for anybody who chooses to make a living that way.


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I got Platt's Strong/Stevens comp in the mail yesterday. (Y)


 that makes you one of the select group of 5 people who has it.


----------



## -GP-

*Aja Kong vs Danshoku Dino, Chigusa Pro 3/25/05*
If the concept doesn't make your head go 'boom', then your brain is gonna implode at the finishing move...


----------



## Casey Jones

Just ordered the Kobashi 5-disc set, should be greatness.


----------



## McQueen

GP_Punk said:


> *Aja Kong vs Danshoku Dino, Chigusa Pro 3/25/05*
> If the concept doesn't make your head go 'boom', then your brain is gonna implode at the finishing move...


I believe i've seen that. Poor, poor Dino.


----------



## Recall

*ROH Death Before Dishonor 6*
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright ****1/4

I'm a little behind but such an awesome old school match, even with a few spots borrowed from some previous Flair v Sting encounters. For once I agree with the hype, and the match really made the title mean something. Great crowd too and guess what it had no dueling chants or bullshit because true great matches don't need it.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I just downloaded Nigel McGuinness vs Adam Pearce for the NWA & ROH titles or something like that, should I be expecting greatness?


----------



## Recall

bigcal said:


> I just downloaded Nigel McGuinness vs Adam Pearce for the NWA & ROH titles or something like that, should I be expecting greatness?


I haven't seen it myself but read it being just an average run of the mill match, nothing overly special.


----------



## Recall

*SPOILER FREE ROH REVIEWS*

*This is originally from the rohboard, but after getting banned so much I stopped updating it. I put a lot of time into it so feel it might still have some use even on a different board. Apologies if too long.*


My sole intention with this thread is to help others by easily sorting and seeing, which shows are considered good or bad and possibly help decide which DVDs to get from sales or general purchases. 

Make sure you familiarise yourself with my key to make it clearer and to help when comparing ratings. Please remember these are my opinions and I will add shows at random intervals 

Enjoy!

Just in – Final Battle 2007
91 DVDs Reviewed, in chronological order 

*Key*

* = Nothing Match
*1/4 = Horrid
*1/2 = Awful
*3/4 = Poor
** = Below Average
**1/4 = Satisfactory
**1/2 = Average
**3/4 = Decent
*** = Good
***1/4 = Quite Good
***1/2 = Very Good
***3/4 = Great
**** = Excellent
****1/4 = Amazing
****1/2 = Outstanding
****3/4 = Near Perfect
***** = Perfect



ROH: DVD Match Star Ratings

*Best of Homicide- MVP 2003*
1. Homicide vs. Steve Corino...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (closing moments of match plus the riot afterwards) N/R
2. Homicide vs. John Walters vs. Chris Sabin vs. Justin Credible - Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 ***1/4
3. Homcide vs. Trent Acid (Fight without Honor) - Wrestlerave 6/28/03 ****
4. Homicide vs. B.J. Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana vs. Dan Maff (#1 Contender's Trophy Match) - Death before Dishonor 7/19/03 ****
5. Homicide vs. Steve Corino - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 ****
6. Homicide vs. Trent Acid - Beating the Odds 9/6/03 ****
7. Recap of Homicide vs. Samoa Joe feud N/R
8. Homicide vs. Xavier vs. Mark Briscoe vs. John Walters - Tradition Continues 10/16/03 ***1/2
9. Homcide vs. Samoa Joe (No Holds Barred) - Empire State Showdown 10/25/03 **
10. Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer - Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 ***1/2

*One Year Anniversary Show- Queens, NY 2/8/03*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Michael Shane vs. EZ Money vs. Chad Collyer **3/4
2. Hotstuff Hernandez, Don Juan & Fast Eddie vs. Carnage Crew *1/2
3. Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2
4. Steve Corino vs. Homicide **
5. Outkast Killaz vs. Dunn & Marcos *
6. CM Punk vs. CW Anderson **1/2
7. American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ***1/4
8. Paul London vs. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki ***3/4
9. Xavier vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match) ***1/2
10. Da Hit Squad, SAT & Divine Storm vs. Special K ** 

*Death Before Dishonor- Elizabeth, NJ 7/19/03*
1. Low Ki vs. Deranged **
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Stryker **1/2
3. Hotstuff Hernandez, Fast Eddie, Don Juan & Rudy Boy Gonzales vs. Carnage Crew ***1/4
4. Tom Carter vs. Doug Williams ***1/4
5. Homicide vs. Dan Maff vs. Colt Cabana vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Trophy Match) ****
6. Backseat Boyz & The SAT vs. Special K **
7. Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K *
8. CM Punk vs. Raven (Dog Collar Match) ***1/2
9. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red vs.Briscoe Brothers (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***1/4
10. Samoa Joe vs. Paul London (ROH Title Match) ***1/2

*Final Battle 2003- Philadelphia, PA 12/27/03*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe ***3/4
2. John Walters vs. Xavier (Fight Without Honor) ***1/2
3. Matt Stryker vs. BJ Whitmer (Field of Honor Finals) **
4. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) ***
5. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomiaoki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto ***1/2
6. AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi ***
7. Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima **1/2
8. The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff (All Japan Tag Team Title Match) ** 

*Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2- Dayton, OH 2/25/05*
1. Fast Eddie & Matt Sydal vs. Dunn & Marcos *1/2
2. Homicide vs. Puma **
3. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness ***
4. Dan Maff & B.J. Whitmer vs. Delirious & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **1/2
5. Spanky vs. James Gibson ***1/2
6. Lacey vs. Tracy Brooks vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze (Women’s Four Corner Survival Match) **1/2
7. CM Punk vs. Alex Shelley ***1/4
8. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans ***
9. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave ***

*Back to Basics- Woodbridge, CT 3/12/05*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Delirious *3/4
2. Dunn & Marcos vs. Alex Law & Ricky Landell *
3. Spanky vs. Jack Evans **1/2
4. Dixie & Azrieal vs. Deranged & Izzy (Winner Gets The Special K Name) **1/2
5. Homicide vs. Roderick Strong **1/2
6. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Cindy Rogers **
7. Danny Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. Colt Cabana & Nigel McGuiness (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **
8. James Gibson vs. Rocky Romero ***
9. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky ***1/2

*Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament- Asbury Park, NJ 4/2/05*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky ****
2. Dragon Soldier B vs. Matt Sydal *1/2
3. Black Tiger vs. Alex Shelley **1/2
4. James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ***
5. James Gibson vs. Dragon Soldier B - Semifinals *
6. Black Tiger vs. Bryan Danielson – Semifinals **3/4
7. Black Tiger vs. Dragon Soldier B – Finals **
8. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana (No DQ Match) *1/2
9. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. Azrieal & Dixie vs. Izzy & Deranged vs. Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Scramble Match) **1/4
10. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
11. Austin Aries vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Manhattan Mayhem- New York, NY 5/7/05*
1. Izzy & Deranged vs. Dixie & Azrieal (Losing Team Must Split Up) **1/2
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana **1/4
3. James Gibson vs. Black Tiger ***3/4
4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ****1/4
5. Jay Lethal vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Pure Title Match) ****
6. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Dog Collar Match) **1/2
7. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (ROH World Title Match) ****
8. Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ***

*Final Showdown- Dayton, OH 5/13/05*
1. Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4
2. Matt Stryker vs. Masked Chicago Superstar *
3. Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans vs. Ebessan vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival) **1/2
4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
5. Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal **3/4
6. Colt Cabana & Doug Williams vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer ***
7. Austin Aries vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match- 5th in the Best of 5 Series) ***

*Nowhere To Run- Chicago Ridge, IL 5/14/05*
1. James Gibson vs. BJ Whitmer ***1/2
2. Chad Collyer vs. Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
3. Homicide vs. Doug Williams ***
4. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious ***1/2
5. Nigel McGuiness vs. Colt Cabana **1/2
6. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
7. CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave (Steel Cage Grudge Match) ***1/4

*New Frontiers- Buffalo, NY 6/4/05*
1. Jimmy Rave & Fast Eddie vs. Sal Rinauro & El Generico **3/4
2. Loc vs. Cheech *
3. Homicide vs. Kevin Steen **1/2
4. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Dunn & Marcos (Tag Team Title Match) **3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley ***
6. Shane Hagadorn vs. Davey Andrews vs. The Masked New York Superstar (Three Way Elimination Match) * 
7. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuiness & Chad Collyer **1/2
8. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson (ROH Pure Title Match) ***1/2
9. Austin Aries vs. Spanky (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Sign of Dishonor- Long Island, NY 7/8/05*
1. Jay Lethal & Dixie vs. The Heartbreak Express *
2. Roderick Strong vs. Azrieal ***
3. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Lacey's Angels (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **
4. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Vordell Walker *
6. Austin Aries vs. Homicide vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe (Four Corner Survival Match) ***
7. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana **1/2
8. CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match) ***

*Escape From New York- New York, NY 7/9/05*
1. Dunn, Marcos & Dixie vs. Lacey's Angels & Vordell Walker **1/2
2. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Carnage Crew (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **3/4
3. James Gibson vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Azrieal ***
4. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match) ***1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (European Rules Match) **
6. Homicide vs. Jay Lethal ***
7. CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Fate Of An Angel- Woodbridge, CT 7/16/05*
1. Nigel McGinness vs. Claudio Castignoli **1/2
2. Austin Aries vs. El Generico **3/4
3. Homicide vs. Kevin Steen vs. Dixie vs. Azrieal (Four Corner Survival Match) **1/2
4. The Carnage Crew vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. The Embassy vs. Lacey's Angel (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) **
5. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
6. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH Pure Title Match) **
7. Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels (Dream Match) ***
8. CM Punk vs. James Gibson (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Redemption- Dayton, OH 8/12/05*
1. Ace Steel vs. Matt Stryker vs. Delirious vs. Sterling James Keenan *
2. Spanky vs. Colt Cabana **1/4
3. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer (ROH Tag Title Match) **1/4
4. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss (Six Man Tag Team War) ***
5. Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal (Grudge Match) **1/4
6. Matt Hardy vs. Homicide **3/4
7. CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Elimination Match) ***

*Punk: The Final Chapter- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/13/05*
1. Nigel McGuiness vs. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious vs. Alex Shelley (Four Corner Survival) **1/2
2. Chad Collyer vs. Ace Steel **
3. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave ***
4. Low Ki & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ****
5. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. James Gibson & Spanky (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***1/4
6. Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
7. CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana (2 out of 3 Falls) **1/2

*Dragon Gate Invasion- Buffalo, NY 8/27/05*
1. Ricky Reyes vs. Puma **1/2
2. Chad Collyer vs. Davey Andrews vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen (Four Corner Survival) **
3. Homicide vs. El Generico **1/4
4. Curry Man vs. Shingo Takagi **
5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Pure Title Match) **1/2
6. Dunn & Marcos vs. Shane Hagadorn & Matt Turner *
7. Jimmy Rave & Spanky vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ***
8. AJ Styles vs. CIMA ***1/2
9. James Gibson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) ***

*Survival of the Fittest 2005- Dorchester, MA 9/24/05*
1. Jay Lethal vs. Sal Rinuaro (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) **1/2
2. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) *
3. Roderick Strong vs. Jerelle Clark (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) ***
4. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Rave (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) **
5. Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) **3/4
6. Christopher Daniels vs. James Gibson (Survival of the Fittest Qualifier) ***1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Pure Title Match) **
8. Survival of the Fittest 2005 Final Elimination Match ***

*Joe vs. Kobashi- New York, NY 10/1/05*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal vs. Azrieal ***
3. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinuaro (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Pure Title Match) **1/2
5. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave **3/4
6. James Gibson vs. Jimmy Yang ***1/4
7. Homicide vs. Jack Evans **1/2
8. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ****3/4

*Unforgettable- Philadelphia, PA 10/2/05* 
1. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinuaro vs. Dunn & Marcos (ROH Tag Team Titles) *
2. Jay Lethal vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Andrews vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal **
4. Ricky Reyes vs. Derek Dempsey DUD
5. James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4
6. Colt Cabana vs. Jack Evans **1/4
7. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang **1/2
8. Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki ****

*Enter The Dragon- Cleveland, OH 10/14/05*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Matt Stryker *1/2
3. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **1/4
4. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Yang ***1/4
5. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana vs. Homicide & Low Ki (Grudge Tag Team Match) **
6. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Derek Dempsey & Pelle Primeau *
7. Jack Evans vs. Abyss *
8. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave **
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4

*This Means War- Woodbridge, CT 10/29/05*
1. Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
2. Azrieal & Davey Andrews vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze **
3. Ricky Reyes vs. Mitch Franklin DUD
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Nosawa vs. Kikutaro (Four Corner Survival Match) *
5. Jay Lethal vs. Curry Man ***
6. Colt Cabana vs. B-Boy **
7. A.J. Styles vs. Austin Aries ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Showdown In Motown- Detroit, MI 11/4/05*
1. BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious **1/2
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Pure Title Match) **1/4
3. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Sal Rinauro & Chad Collyer ***
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Adam Pearce (Four Corner Survival Match) **
5. Daizee Haze vs. Allison Danger **1/2
6. Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley (Grudge Match) ***
7. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Vendetta- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/5/05*
1. Ace Steel & Delirious vs. Chad Collyer & Nigel McGuiness **
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sal Rinauro **
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
4. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels ****
5. Adam Pearce vs. Davey Andrews *
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ****1/4
7. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Jack Evans, & Matt Sydal (8 Man Tag Team War) ***1/4

*Night of Tribute- Long Island, NY 11/19/05*
1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze *1/2 
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Davey Andrews **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal (Winner Gets A ROH Title Match In the Main Event) ***
4. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Grudge Match) **
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Azrieal *
6. Milano Collection AT vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Steel Cage Warfare- New York, NY 12/3/05*
1. Kid Mizake & Jason Blade vs. Dunn & Marcos **1/4
2. Davey Andrews vs. Pelle Primeau (Top of the Class Trophy Match) *
3. Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro vs. Colt Cabana & Milano Collection AT (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4
5. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal ***3/4
6. Steve Corino vs. Homcide **3/4
7. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss & Prince Nana vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal & Jack Evans (Steel Cage Warfare) ***1/2

*Final Battle 2005- Edison, NJ 12/17/05*
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT ***
2. Colt Cabana vs. Azrieal **
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) ***
4. Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley *1/2
5. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer (Four Corner Survival) ***3/4
6. Ricky Reyes vs. Davey Andrews *
7. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4
9. KENTA vs. Low Ki (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match) ****1/4

*Hell Freezes Over- Philadelphia, PA 1/14/06*
1. Austin Aries vs. Ricky Reyes **
2. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Azriel & Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
3. Homicide vs. Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson (FIP Title Match) *
4. Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Trik Davis vs. Kid Mikaze vs. Jason Blade (Six Man Mayhem) **
5. Nigel McGuiness vs. Tony Mamaluke (Pure Title Match) **
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal ***
7. Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer **1/2
8. AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match) ***

*Tag Wars 2006- Dayton, OH 1/27/06*
1. Matt Sydal, Jimmy Yang & Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (Trios Tournament 2006 Semi Finals) ***1/4
2. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Jay Fury (Trios Tournament 2006 Semi Finals) **3/4
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer *1/2
4. Ace Steel vs. Sterling James Keenan *
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (Non Title Match) **
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki ***1/4
7. Trios Tournament 2006 Finals ***
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4

*Dissension- Cleveland, OH 1/28/06*
1. Adam Pearce vs. Jay Fury *1/2
2. Jimmy Yang vs. Jay Lethal **
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Abyss vs. Tony Mamaluke, Sal Rinauro & Delirious **1/2
4. Low Ki vs. Jack Evans **
5. Claudio Castagnoli & Ace Steel vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer (Anything Goes) **1/4
6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
7. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal **1/2
8. Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Unscripted II- Long Island, NY 2/11/06*
1. Adam Pearce vs. Pelle Primeau & Mitch Franklin *
2. Colt Cabana vs. Grim Reefer **
3. Ricky Reyes vs. Kid Mikaze *
4. Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Pure Title Match) ***
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Xavier (ROH World Title Match) ***
6. Jimmy Yang vs. Azrieal vs. Jerrelle Clark vs. Jason Blade *3/4
7. Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer (#1 Contender's Match) ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson & CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce ***1/2

*Fourth Anniversary Show- Edison, NJ 2/25/06*
1. Briscoe Bros vs. Sal Rinuaro & Tony Mamaluke vs. Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade **
2. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Fury vs. Azrieal **
3. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal ***
4. Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer – No Contest 
5. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Ghetto Fight) **1/2
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match) ****
7. Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans *1/2
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4

*Arena Warfare- Philadelphia, PA 3/11/06*
1. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Tag Team Scramble Match) **
2. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Yang **1/2
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (ROH vs. CZW) – No Contest
4. Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal ***1/4
5. Irish Airborne vs. Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke **1/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (ROH World Title Match) ****
7. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Samoa Joe (Three Way Dance) **1/2

*Best In The World- New York, NY 3/25/06*
1. Jimmy Rave vs. Pelle Primeau *
2. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang **1/2
3. Allison Danger vs. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedes Martinez (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival Match) ***
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley ***
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Pure Title Match) ***
6. Ricky Reyes vs. Austin Aries **
7. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4
8. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji ***1/2

*Dragon Gate Challenge- Detroit, MI 3/30/06*
1. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Falls Count Anywhere Match) *
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Chad Collyer *1/2
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Grudge Match) ***
4. Jimmy Yang vs. Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) **1/2
5. Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious **3/4
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Shane Haggadorn *1/2
7. A.J. Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) ***1/2
8. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate Challenge Series) ****
9. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe (Grudge Match) ***1/2

*Supercard Of Honor- Chicago Ridge, IL 3/31/06*
1. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious vs. Flash Flanagan vs. Shane Hagadorn (Four Corner Survival) *
2. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jimmy Yang **1/4
3. Ace Steel vs. Chad Collyer (First Blood Match) *1/2
4. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans ***1/2
5. Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation (Dragon Gate 6 Man Tag) ****3/4
6. MsChif vs. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger vs. Daizee Haze vs. Lacey vs. Rain (SHIMMER 6 Way Match) **1/2
7. Homicide vs. Mitch Franklin *
8. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Better Than Our Best- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/1/06*
1. Jack Evans vs. Ace Steel vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jake Crist vs. Dave Christ vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Six Man Mayhem) **1/4
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious *1/2
3. Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley & Masato Yoshino vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito ***
4. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang ****
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ****
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match) ***
7. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana (Chicago Street Fight) ***1/2

*The 100th Show- Philadelphia, PA 4/22/06*
1. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
2. Jimmy Yang vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Four Corner Survival) **1/2
3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) *1/2
5. Derek Dempsey vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) ***
7. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/2
8. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher & Super Dragon (ROH vs. CZW) ****1/2 

*Weekend of Champions Night 1- Dayton, OH 4/28/06*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs **
2. Irish Airborne vs. Jay Fury & Spud *1/2
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Delirious **3/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels (Pure Title Match) **3/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang (ROH World Title Match) ***
6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4
7. Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Ace Steel vs. Super Dragon, Claudio Castagnoli, Necro Butcher & Nate Webb (Anything Goes Match) **

*Weekend of Champions Night 2- Cleveland, OH 4/29/06*
1. Colt Cabana & Conrad Kennedy III vs. Irish Airborne **
2. Chris Sabin vs. Delirious ***1/2
3. Jimmy Yang vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Spud vs. Trik Davis vs. Jay Fury vs. Flash Flanagan (Six Man Mayhem) **1/4
4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli *1/2
5. BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon **1/2
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title vs. Pure Title) ***3/4
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***

*How We Roll- Long Island, NY 5/12/06*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Yang **1/4
2. Delirious vs. Nigel McGuiness vs. Kikutaro *1/2
3. Jimmy Rave & Alex Shelley vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes **
4. Adam Pearce & B.J. Whitmer vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli **
5. Samoa Joe vs. Apocalypse *3/4
6. Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4
7. Jay Briscoe vs. Austin Aries ***
8. Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana ***

*Ring of Homicide- Edison, NJ 5/13/06*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Kikitaro **
2. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Dunn & Marcos **
3. Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang **1/4
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (Pure Title Match) **3/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
8. Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4

*Destiny- East Windsor, CT 6/3/06*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave ***
2. Derrick Dempsey vs. Shane Hagadorn (Top of the Class Trophy) *3/4
3. Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze **1/4
4. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious vs. Jason Blade (Four Corner Survival Match) **3/4
5. Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer **3/4
6. Shingo Takagi vs. Ricky Reyes **
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) ****
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***1/4

*In Your Face- New York, NY 6/17/06*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jason Blade & Sterling Keenan **1/2
2. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave ***
3. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana (ROH Tag Team Title Match) ***
4. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ***
5. Shane Hagadorn vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy) *1/2
6. Adam Pearce vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA (Non Title Three Way Match) ***1/2
Bonus Match: Fast & Furious vs. Chasyn Rance & Seth Delay (FIP- Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06) **1/2

*Throwdown- Detroit, MI 6/23/06*
1. Irish Airborne vs. Shane Hagadorn & Keith Walker **
2. Nigel McGuinness vs. Conrad Kennedy III (ROH Pure Title Match) **
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel **
4. Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave (Four Corner Survival) ***
5. Adam Pearce vs. Necro Butcher (Falls Count Anywhere) **1/2
6. Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH World Title Elimination Match) ***1/2
8. KENTA vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2

*Chi-Town Struggle- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/24/06*
1. Irish Airborne vs. Shane Hagadorn & Trik Davis **1/4
2. Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Rave & Conrad Kennedy III **1/4
4. Samoa Joe vs. Delirious **1/2
5. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce & Ace Steel vs. Necro Butcher, Claudio Castagnoli & Nate Webb (ROH vs. CZW) **1/2
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide (Pure Title Match) **
7. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ***3/4
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Death Before Dishonor IV- Philadelphia, PA 7/15/06*
1. Delirious vs. Seth Delay *1/2
2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Jay Lethal ***
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (Pure Title Match) ***1/2
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne **3/4
5. AJ Styles vs. Davey Richards ***
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Sonjay Dutt (ROH World Title Match) **3/4
7. Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, Ace Steel & Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Nate Webb, Claudio Castagnoli & Eddie Kingston (CAGE OF DEATH) ****

*War of the Wire II- Dayton, OH 7/28/06*
1. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Trik Davis *1/2
2. Davey Richards & Jerelle Clark vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinauro **3/4
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (Pure Title Match) **
4. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide vs. Austin Aries vs. Delirious (Four Corner Survival) ***1/4
6. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans ***1/2
7. BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (No Rope Barbed Wire Match) ***1/2

*Generation Now- Cleveland, OH 7/29/06*
1. Delirious vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
2. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel **
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs **3/4
4. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide ***
5. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Jerrelle Clark & Irish Airborne (Generation Next's Last Stand) ***3/4
6. Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage **3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4

*Time To Man Up- Long Island, NY 8/4/06*
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans **
2. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs Irish Airborne **
3. Colt Cabana vs. Claudio Castagnoli **
4. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Adam Pearce vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro (ROH World Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) **1/2
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (Pure Title Match) ***
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards ***1/2
7. Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles ***

*Fight of the Century- Edison, NJ 8/5/06*
1. Colt Cabana vs. Sal Rinuaro **
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey (Top of the Class Trophy) DUD
3. Nigel McGuiness vs. Jay Lethal vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels (Four Corner Survival Match) ***
4. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne (ROH Tag Team Title Ultimate Endurance Match) ***
5. Homicide & BJ Whitmer vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce **1/4 
6. KENTA vs. Davey Richards ****
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Match) ****

*Unified- Liverpool, UK 8/12/06*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana vs. Spud vs. Jonny Storm **1/4
2. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave ***
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
4. Colt Cabana vs. Chris Hero **1/2
5. Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki **3/4
6. Robbie Brookside vs. Chad Collyer (FWA Title Match) *3/4
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ****1/2
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match) ****1/2

*Anarchy In The UK- Broxbourne, UK 8/13/06*
1. BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/2
2. Jonny Storm vs. Jody Fleisch vs. Spud **1/2
3. Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & Robbie Brookside vs. Chris Hero, Chad Collyer, & Claudio Castagnoli **3/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH World Title Match) **3/4
5. Doug Williams vs. Jimmy Rave **3/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Davey Richards ***3/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4

*Epic Encounter II- St. Paul. MN 8/25/06*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne ***1/2
2. Homicide vs. Jimmy Jacobs **1/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
4. Colt Cabana & Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro **3/4
5. Matt Sydal vs. Delirious **1/2
6. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer (World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/4
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls) ***3/4

*Gut Check- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/26/06*
1. Nigel McGuinness, Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious & Irish Airborne **
2. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs **
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Davey Richards ***1/2
4. Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (World Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana (ROH World Title Match- 2 out of 3 Falls) ***1/2

*Glory By Honor V Night 1- East Windsor, CT 9/15/06*
1. Dunn & Marcos vs. Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau *1/2
2. Jack Evans vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana vs. Ricky Reyes (Four Corner Survival) **
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels ***
4. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ***
5. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn **
6. Samoa Joe vs. Roderick Strong ****
7. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****

*Glory By Honor V Night 2- New York, NY 9/16/06*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***
2. Adam Pearce vs. Delirious **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs **1/4
4. Homicide & Samoa Joe vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ***1/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (World Tag Team Title Match) ***
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) ****
7. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match) ****3/4

*Survival of the Fittest 2006- Cleveland, OH 10/6/06*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards (Qualifying Match) ***
2. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave (Qualifying Match) *3/4
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries (Qualifying Match) **1/2
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong (Qualifying Match) ***
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (Qualifying Match) ***
6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Tag Team Title Match) **1/2
7. Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match ***1/4

*Motor City Madness- Detroit, MI 10/7/06*
1. Delirious vs. Zach Gowen *
2. Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. Allison Danger & Lacey **
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards **3/4
4. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs *** 
5. Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal **1/2
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Matt Cross (Six Man Mayhem) **
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4
8. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Street Fight) ***

*Irresistible Forces- Chicago Ridge, IL 10/28/06*
1. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs. Irish Airborne **
2. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo **1/4
3. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jimmy Rave & Sal Rinuaro **1/2
4. Steve Corino vs. Delirious **
5. Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries **3/4
6. Brent Albright vs. Trik Davis *1/2
7. Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/2
8. Davey Richards vs. Mark Briscoe ***
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (No DQ Match) ***1/4

*Honor Reclaims Boston- Braintree, MA 11/3/06*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. John Walters ***1/4
2. Daizee Haze vs. Mercedez Martinez **
3. Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Hero ***
4. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4
5. Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino ***
6. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (ROH World Title Match) **3/4
8. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. KENTA & Davey Richards ****

*The Bitter End- Philadelphia, PA 11/4/06 *
1. Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Cross ***
2. Ricky Reyes vs. Shane Hagadorn *
3. BJ Whitmer vs. Tank Toland vs. Colt Cabana vs. Pelle Primeau (Four Corner Survival Match) **
4. Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave ***1/4
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Delirious **3/4
6. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) **3/4
7. KENTA vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2
8. Homicide vs. Steve Corino **3/4

*Dethroned- Edison, NJ 11/25/06*
1. Brent Albright vs. El Generico *1/2
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Bobby Dempsey *
3. Delirious vs. Jason Blade *1/2
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
5. Roderick Strong vs. Shingo (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) **3/4
6. Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave **1/2
8. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries ***1/2
9. Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight) ***

*The Chicago Spectacular Night 2- Chicago Ridge, IL 12/9/06*
1. Ace Steel vs. Tank Toland *3/4
2. Kikutaro vs. Dave Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. CJ Otis vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Trik Davis (Six Man Mayhem) *3/4
3. Homicide vs. Shane Hagadorn *
4. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe **1/4
5. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Cross ***
6. Adam Pearce vs. Homicide (Steel Cage Match) ***1/2
7. Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe ***1/4
8. Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, SHINGO & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness & BJ Whitmer (Elimination Tag Team Match) ***1/2

*Final Battle 2006- New York, NY 12/23/06*
1. Christopher Daniels vs. Davey Richards vs. Jimmy Rave vs. El Generico ***
2. Adam Pearce vs. Ricky Reyes *
3. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright vs. Colt Cabana & BJ Whitmer **3/4
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli ****
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/4
6. CIMA, Shingo & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious ***1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4

*Fifth Year Festival: NYC – New York, NY 2/16/07*
1. Delirious vs. Adam Pearce **1/4
2. Daizee Haze & Alexa Thatcher vs. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray *
3. Xavier vs. Jack Evans vs. Shingo vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Brent Albright (Tables are Legal) ***
5. Matt Sydal & Chris Daniels vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Title Match) ***1/4
6. Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana ***1/4
7. Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima ***3/4
8. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match) ***

*Fifth Year Festival: Philly- Philadelphia, PA 2/17/07* 
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. TJ Perkins **1/2
2. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
3. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey **1/4
4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen ***1/2
5. Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave ***
6. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) *1/2
7. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***
8. Homicide vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4

*Fifth Year Festival: Dayton - Dayton, OH 2/23/07*
1. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
2. Sterling Keenan vs. Jimmy Rave *1/2
3. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze *3/4
4. Jay Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***1/4
5. Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries (Dragon Gate Open the Brave Gate Title Match) ***
6. Tank Toland vs. Mitch Franklin *
7. Pelle Primaeu vs. Matt Cross vs. Shingo vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe ***1/2
8. Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards ***3/4
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match) **3/4

*Fifth Year Festival: Chicago – Chicago, IL 2/24/07*
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright **1/2
2. MsChif & Serena vs. Sera Del Ray & Allison Danger **1/4
3. Shingo vs. Matt Cross vs. CJ Otis vs. Trik Davis **
4. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave **
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2
6. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross **3/4
7. Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Windy City Death Match) ***1/2
8. Nigel McGuinness & Takeshi Morishima vs. Homicide & Samoa Joe **3/4

*Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool- Liverpool, UK 3/3/07*
1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards ***
2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger **
3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs **
4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal (2/3 Falls) **3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC (FIP Heavyweight Title Match) ***1/2
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruke Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ****
7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4

*Fifth Year Festival: Finale- Liverpool, UK 3/4/07*
1. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana **
2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black *
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer (Falls Count Anywhere Match) **3/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. PAC **3/4
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe ****
6. Naruke Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave (Fight Without Honor) ****
8. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide (Samoa Joe’s Final ROH Match) ***1/4

*All Star Extravaganza III- Detroit, MI 3/30/07*
1. Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana vs. Matt Sydal vs. Chris Hero (Four Corner Survival) **
2. Erick Stevens vs. Alex Payne DUD
3. Davey Richards vs. Masaaki Mochizuki **3/4
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey vs. BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze (Anything Goes Match) **1/2
5. Shingo & Naruki Doi vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) **1/2
6. YAMATO vs. Pelle Primeau *
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright **3/4
8. Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels ***
9. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/2
10. Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero vs. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito ****1/4

*Supercard of Honor II- Detroit, MI 3/31/07* 
1. Jay Briscoe & Delirious vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal ***
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. YAMATO **1/4
3. Erick Stevens vs. Mitch Franklin DUD
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero **3/4
5. Jack Evans & Naruki Doi vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***
6. Homicide & Colt Cabana vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce **1/2
7. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match) ****
8. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title) ***3/4
9. CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki ****1/4

*Fighting Spirit- Edison, NJ 4/14/07*
1. Jason Blade & Eddie Edwards vs. Chris Hero & Tank Toland **3/4
2. Shane Hagadorn vs. Pelle Primeau (Top Of The Class Trophy) *1/2
3. Rocky Romero vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens ***3/4
5. Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana **1/2
6. Sara Del Rey vs. Ernie Osiris *
7. Shingo vs. Matt Cross **3/4
8. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious ***1/2
9. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4

*Good Times, Great Memories- Chicago Ridge, IL 4/28/07*
1. Delirious vs. Gran Akuma vs. Mike Quackenbush vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Hallowicked vs. Jigsaw ***1/4
2. Christopher Daniels vs. Erick Stevens **
3. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ***
4. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ***1/4
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo (ROH World Title Match) ****
6 Tank Toland vs. Alex Payne *
7 Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans *** 
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ****3/4
9. Colt Cabana vs. Adam Pearce **

*Respect Is Earned- New York, NY 5/12/07* 
1, Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH World Title Match) **
2. Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4
4. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong **3/4
5. Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA (Dream Tag Team Main Event) ***

*A Fight At The Roxbury- Boston, MA 6/8/07* 
1. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer **3/4
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave ***1/2
3. Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen ***
4. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero vs. Mike Quackenbush ***
5. Eddie Edwards vs. Pelle Primeau **
6. Matt Sydal vs. El Generico ***1/4
7. Delirous, Matt Cross, & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero ***
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match) ***1/4

*Domination- Philadelphia, PA 6/9/07*
1. Matt Sydal vs. Hallowicked **3/4
2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze *1/2
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***3/4
4. Davey Richards vs. Matt Cross **1/2
5. Rocky Romero vs. Delirious **3/4
6. Brent Albright vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Erick Stevens (Four Corner Survival) **1/2
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match) ****
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2
Bonus Matches
9. Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Lethal (FIP Heavyweight Title Match- FIP 5/27/06) ***
10. Pelle Primeau vs. Rhett Titus vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne vs. Mitch Franklin (Top of the Class Trophy Four Way Fray) **1/2

*Driven- Chicago Ridge, IL 6/23/07* 
1. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross ****
2. Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4
3. Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer **3/4
4. Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2
6. Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave (ROH World Title Match) **
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (#1 Contender's Match) ****1/2
_Bonus Matches_
8. Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif **1/2
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match) *1/2
11. Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA ****1/2

*Live In Tokyo- Tokyo, Japan 7/16/07*
1. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki **1/2
2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Akihiko Ito *1/2
3. Jimmy Rave vs. B.J. Whitmer **
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki ****1/4
5. Roderick Strong vs. Delirious (Fight Without Honor) ***
6. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki ***1/2
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match) ***1/2

*Live In Osaka- Osaka, Japan 7/17/07*
1. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Rave (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) **1/2
2. Nigel McGuinnes vs. BJ Whitmer **1/2
3. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***
4. Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious ***1/2
5. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) ***
6. CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero ***1/4

*Race To The Top Tournament Night 1- Deer Park, NY 7/27/07* 
1. BJ Whitmer vs. Pelle Primeau *1/2
2. Davey Richards vs. Jigsaw **1/2
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked **3/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. Mike Quackenbush ***
5. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero **3/4
6. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries vs. Gran Akuma vs. Jimmy Rave (FIP Title Four Way Fray)**1/2
7. Delirious vs. El Generico **1/2
8. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross *1/2
9. Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen ***
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Bryan Danielson & Nigel McGuinness (World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 1- Boston, MA 8/10/07*
1. Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans ***
2. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze **
3. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero (Pure Wrestling Rules) ***
4. Delirious vs. Brent Albright vs. Matt Cross vs. Pelle Primeau vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw (Six Man Mayhem) ***
5. Austin Aries & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero *1/2
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal ***1/2
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) ****1/4
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight) ****1/2

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 2- Philadelphia PA 8/11/07*
1. Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico ***
2. Jack Evans vs. Deranged *
3. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero & Jigsaw **3/4
4. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey (SHIMMER Title Match) **
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush ***1/2
6. Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen **3/4
7. Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match) ****
8. Austin Aries, Delirious, Erick Stevens, & Matt Cross vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, Davey Richards, & Matt Sydal (Philly Street Fight) ***1/4

*Manhattan Mayhem II- New York, NY 8/25/07*
1. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw ***
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mitch Franklin *
3. BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce & Brent Albright vs. Delirious, Nigel McGuinness & Pelle Primeau **1/2
4. Davey Richards vs. PAC **1/2
5. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ***1/4
6. Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards **1/2
7. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli **3/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) ****1/2
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match 2/3 Falls) ***3/4

*Motor City Madness 2007- Detroit, MI 9/14/07* 
1. Davey Richards vs. Silas Young **3/4
2. Chasyn Rance & Kenny King vs. Mitch Franklin & Alex Payne *
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King *
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Chasyn Rance *
5. Delirious vs. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Kevin Steen **3/4
6. Chris Hero vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
7. Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Generico ***1/4
8. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer **3/4
9. Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans (Street Fight) ***
10. Takeshi Morishima vs. Erick Stevens ***
11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Matt Cross (ROH World Tag Team Title Match) **3/4

*Man Up- Chicago Ridge, IL 9/15/07*
1. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji ***1/4 
2. Rocky Romero vs. Matt Cross **
3. Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries ***
4. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***1/2
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match) ***3/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (ROH Tag Team Title Ladder Match) ****

*Survival of the Fittest 2007- Las Vegas, NV 10/19/07*
1. Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong ***
2. Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson **1/2
3. Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4
4. Delirious vs. Austin Aries **
5. Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli **3/4
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ***
7. Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina **
8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher ***
9. Survival of the Fittest 2007 Final Elimination Match **1/2

*Glory By Honor VI Night 1- Philadelphia PA 11/2/07*
1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright *** 
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked **1/4 
3. Delirious vs. Davey Richards **3/4 
4. The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero **3/4 (ROH Tag Title Match)
5. Vulture Squad vs. The Age of the Fall ***
6. Mitch Franklin vs. Ernie Osiris *
7. Austin Aries vs. American Dragon ****1/4 
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ***1/2 
9. Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta vs. Noamichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima ***1/2

*Glory By Honor VI Night 2- New York, NY 11/3/07* 
1. Chris Hero vs. El Generico **1/2
2. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen & Delirious **
3. Austin Aries vs. Shane Hagadorn *
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4
5. Tyler Black vs. Alex Payne *
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ****
7. Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans, Ruckus, & Jigsaw **3/4
8. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero ***
9. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA (GHC Heavyweight Title Match) ***3/4
10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher (ROH Tag Title Street Fight) **1/2

*Final Battle 2007- New York, NY 12/30/07*
1. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Matt Cross & Bobby Fish **1/4
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Larry Sweeney *
3. Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans (NO DQ Match) ***
4. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards ***1/4
5. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright, & BJ Whitmer vs. Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico (Tables Are Legal) **1/2
6. Rocky Romero vs. Ernie Osiris *
7. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) ***1/2
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero (#1 Contender's Four Way Elimination Match) ***3/4
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match) ***1/2


----------



## Sheva7

I like your ratings of the Homicide DVD, a lot of those matches, especially vs. Corino are massively underrated by most people I know.

I'm downloading London vs. Dragon, Epic Encounter, 2 out of 3 falls. I'll have a rating up by tomorrow night.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall needs to see AJ vs. London.


----------



## Recall

superdupersonic said:


> Recall needs to see AJ vs. London.


I've seen it, i own and have seen every show upto date except the New Horizons PPV. My reviews just cover those I reveiwed when I was doing the original thread back in 2006 and 2007.

AJ v London features the single best lariat i've ever witnessed on an indy show, great match. Its around that 4 star section.

That makes me wonder, who here has followed ROH from the very beginning? I saw the first show once it was finally released back in 2002 and bought them from ROH ever since.


----------



## Kapone89

i currently have each and every roh dvd from the first show and so on, except for a few of the
newer shows.


----------



## vivalabrave

Recall, few questions...

1. Joe/Punk II thoughts/rating? (or all 3 matches if you'd like)
2. What's your ***** list? Including everything from WWE to puro.
3. Why'd your rating drop on Claudio/Morishima? I remember your rating was one of the 1st I saw for the match and I was stunned because you don't rate matches as high as others.

Also that's the highest I've ever seen anyone go on the One Year Anny show main event.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall said:


> I've seen it, i own and have seen every show upto date except the New Horizons PPV. My reviews just cover those I reveiwed when I was doing the original thread back in 2006 and 2007.
> 
> AJ v London features the single best lariat i've ever witnessed on an indy show, great match. Its around that 4 star section.
> 
> That makes me wonder, who here has followed ROH from the very beginning? I saw the first show once it was finally released back in 2002 and bought them from ROH ever since.


Some more matches I'd like to see your thoughts on:

Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe (Honor Invades Boston)
Homicide vs. Steve Corino (War of the Wire)
Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson (Reborn Stage 2)
The Briscoes vs. Second City Saints trilogy (Reborn Stage 2, Round Robin Challenge III, Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1)
Jushin Liger vs. Bryan Danielson (Weekend of Thunder Night 1)
Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger vs. Low Ki & Bryan Danielson (Weekend of Thunder Night 2)
Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (Bedlam in Beantown)
Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Tag Wars 2008)


----------



## Recall

vivalabrave said:


> Recall, few questions...
> 
> 1. Joe/Punk II thoughts/rating? (or all 3 matches if you'd like)
> 2. What's your ***** list? Including everything from WWE to puro.
> 3. Why'd your rating drop on Claudio/Morishima? I remember your rating was one of the 1st I saw for the match and I was stunned because you don't rate matches as high as others.
> 
> Also that's the highest I've ever seen anyone go on the One Year Anny show main event.


1) For me I enjoyed the series but since I knew the outcome of the final match by time I saw it on DVD I feel it devalued the drama which the match is built on. It most likely was much better live than on DVD.

Joe v Punk 1 ****
Joe v Punk 2 ****1/2
Joe v Punk 3 ****

2) My ***** list is really small. There are plenty of matches that most likely deserve it but to make it 5 stars it needs that emotional involvement and while some of them happened before I was into wrestling I can't give it ***** as I saw them after the fact, not at the moment they happened i.e 80's Flair matches and such. 

Mankind v HBK (Mindgames 1996)
Eddie Guerrero v Rey Mysterio (Halloween Havoc 97)
HHH v Steve Austin (No Way Out 2001)
Benoit v HHH v HBK (WrestleMania 20)

3) I dropped it as when I first saw it I marked out huge and loved every second over it, but on multiple viewings founds flaws in it so felt the moment obscured the fact of what i was actually watching, if that makes sense. So chagned it - still feel its a fantastic match.

And yes that it is high, I actually have no idea why it is at **, its one of them occasions where an ROH match most likey deserves negative numbers :lmao



superdupersonic said:


> Some more matches I'd like to see your thoughts on:
> 
> 1.Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe (Honor Invades Boston)
> 2.Homicide vs. Steve Corino (War of the Wire)
> 3.Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson (Reborn Stage 2)
> 4.The Briscoes vs. Second City Saints trilogy (Reborn Stage 2, Round Robin Challenge III, Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1)
> 5.Jushin Liger vs. Bryan Danielson (Weekend of Thunder Night 1)
> 6.Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger vs. Low Ki & Bryan Danielson (Weekend of Thunder Night 2)
> 7.Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (Bedlam in Beantown)
> 8.Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Tag Wars 2008)


1. ***3/4 - I enjoyed it but didn't feel it was better than their 2001 CZW encounter at Best of the Best.

2. *** - I thought it was an exciting and fun brawl but compared to previous encounters and other barbed wire matches I just felt it was good nothing more. Also I want it be known *** isn't a bad thing.

3. ***1/2 - I really, really hated this match when it first happened. And had it at like ** stars for ages but one of my mates suggested I watch it again and I got into it far more and enjoyed the story it told. It was a long match with a lot of focus on a body part which led to great psychology but felt it dragged too much at times.

4. Reborn Stage 2: ****1/4 - My favourite ever match between the two teams, they just worked together so well and told a superb story, also the finish was insane.
RRC 3: About **1/2 - Didn't like it too much, they tried but there seemed much less focus and the crowd wern't buying it. Felt like an off night to me.
DBD 2 Night 1: ***1/4 Technically sound but bored me senseless.

Jesus christ this post is long,

5. ***1/2
6. ***1/4
7. ***1/2
8. ****


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I asked for thoughts, not star ratings.


----------



## Recall

superdupersonic said:


> I asked for thoughts, not star ratings.


wow someone is a little moody


----------



## seabs

*London vs Danielson - 2/3 Falls - Epic Encounter*
_****1/2_

*Punk/Joe II*
_***** and no less._


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall said:


> wow someone is a little moody


I am always moody on teh internets.


----------



## Recall

superdupersonic said:


> I am always moody on teh internets.


That's fine then, at least i did nothing wrong


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I still want actual thoughts on those matches please.


----------



## Undertaker777

Seabs said:


> *London vs Danielson - 2/3 Falls - Epic Encounter*
> _****1/2_
> 
> *Punk/Joe II*
> _***** and no less._


You have a link for London/Danielson?


----------



## steverockamaniac

DVD Review : Fight Hard : The Allison Danger Story
Reviewed by : Steven Wilson of MainEventRadio.com

Earlier this year Strong Style Productions sat down with Allison Danger to film two DVD projects, the first of which was the 4 hour “Quick Shooting with Allison Danger” shoot interview released back in April. Now work has been completed on their second project, “Fight Hard : The Allison Danger Story” which is a documentary on the life and career of Allison Danger. 

With a main feature runtime of 2 hours and 15 minutes, Fight Hard is able to offer up something completely different from the previously released shoot interview as the shoot focused more on her thoughts and opinions on the world of professional wrestling, picking apart the WWE, TNA and Shimmer rosters. In this feature you learn what it was like growing up as the little sister of Steve Corino, how her entry to the world of professional wrestling came about, how much involvement her brother had in her training and of course her eventual international career is covered in depth. At times there is spots were there is an assumption that you know what was going on with the storylines she is speaking of, but luckily that gets corrected as the documentary goes along. Overall there is very little downtime and makes for a fairly interesting watch. Chapter listings are as follows : 1) Growing up Corino, 2) Entering the business, 3) Ring Of Honour, 4) Hitting her stride, 5) Branching Out, 6) The girls step up, 7) USO Tour, 8) Debut of Shimmer, 9) Wrestling Takes it toll, 10) 100% Strong Style!, 11) A farewell to ROH, 12) Crowning a Shimmer Champion, and finally 13) What does the future hold?

Strong Style Productions does a decent job in dealing with the limitations an independent company faces when creating a documentary in this day and age. Video and Photo footage of Danger in action in Shimmer, ROH, Chikara and Chickfight finds itself sprinkled throughout the feature which to say the least is a nice addition and has become a must for a documentary nowadays, However being unable to spend a ton of cash to travel,interview, and film those she has worked and been influenced by, written quotes were instead obtained for the DVD from the likes of Francine, her brother Steve, Rebecca Knock and many others. Despite all this the video and audio quality deserves top marks. The documentary also features music from California band “theSTART” as well as irish band “Eden” and some of the musical choices are great and placed well, however sometimes the producers try a little too hard to use the music, as 10 second bits that end abruptly are more annoying than helpful. 

The second disc offers up an hour of deleted scenes from the documentary which could of easily been included in the main feature and not brought it down a bit. Stories including her time hanging out in the ECW locker room, as well as hilarious stories of teasing the guys in ROH about how she got to make out with Mickie James, how Matt Hardy’s dad made her cry and why she is deathly afraid of Curry Man! Also included is 2 matchups, first up is Danger against Daizee Haze from Chikara in March 2005, Then we have 6 way women’s action from February 06 in Chikara as Haze, Sumie Sakai and Mickie Knuckles team up to take up Danger, Rain and Ranmaru.
I was generally impressed with the overall quality of this DVD. Its rare to find a documentary of high quality that tells a interesting story and actually enables you to learn about someone who has done so much for the business, specifically for women’s wrestling which right now is more popular then ever, so if your looking for something different in your wrestling library give Fight Hard a look when it comes out next week.

Fight Hard : The Allison Danger Story will be available from Strong Style Productions on October 14th, For more information or to order your own copy check out www.strongstyleproductions.com


----------



## vivalabrave

Cary Silkin, Bryan Danielson, and KENTA interupted in Japan (promoting the ROH Japan shows) by Larry F'n Sweeney:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-k9bfe3G9A

:lmao at Danielson's WTF facial expressions after the promo.


----------



## Platt

I was bored so had a look to see what merch is due to go on sale at ROH tomorrow

Shimmer Volume 19 
Shimmer Volume 20
Brent Albright Shirt
Kensuke Sasaki Autographed 8x10
Katsuhiko Nakajima Autographed 8x10
ROH Japan Tour Shirt
ROH Japan Tour Poster


----------



## Recall

Jesus christ those t-shirts are terrible, especially the Japanese one. A fucking truck on a tee to represent a tour in Japan - thats weak. We get its a tour.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I gotta get that Japan one. It's hilarious.


----------



## peep4life

Seriously, whats with the truck, did ROH drive to Japan. Would have made more sense if it was a plane, but that would have been just as dumb, worst shirt ever.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG All Nude Revue
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon* ***3/4

_Stiff as expected. Who was that red Super Dragon that attacked Super Dragon after the match?_

*ROH Supercard of Honor
Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation* *****

_First time watching it since 2006 and i actually like it more now. Used to have it at ****1/2_


----------



## KingCrash

The red Super Dragon was Kevin Steen when he first went into PWG. Probably the best feud PWG has had except for maybe Hero/Tornado.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> The red Super Dragon was Kevin Steen when he first went into PWG. Probably the best feud PWG has had except for maybe Hero/Tornado.


Very weird seeing a slim Steen and Super Dragon lol.

I need to try and find all their matches from the feud.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Steen/Super Dragon was the best fued PWG has ever seen.

I still think the first Dragon Gate six man was the worst of the three. I say ****1/4, maybe that is because I watch real DG and seen the good Japan stuff.


----------



## stinger-splash

Just found an interesting link to all the Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid matches. Which are the dates of the two classics? Anyone?


----------



## McQueen

Two Classics?

They are all classics my friend. The famous one is 4.23.83 if I remember correctly.


----------



## stinger-splash

McQueen said:


> Two Classics?
> 
> They are all classics my friend. The famous one is 4.23.83 if I remember correctly.


Lol. A long time ago I saw a match from 82 which is borderline 5, but apparentely they had more matches in 82. And the other classic was one in 83, so that must be the one you just gave.

So you recommend me to download them all?


----------



## McQueen

Yeah if its not too much trouble that a whole fued worth watching. I have it on some DVD's I got pretty cheap.


----------



## Platt

> RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> For the first time ever on the ROH website we are offering a special Buy 2, Get 1 Free Sale on all in stock Ring of Honor DVD's at www.rohwrestling.com An offer like this will only be available THIS WEEKEND ONLY so don't delay in placing your order. Start your holiday shopping now!!! Preorder and Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. PREORDER DVD'S ARE NOT INCLUDED!!!
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (2) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, October 13th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> **KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!
> 
> ***The PPV title "New Horizons" is a preorder item and CAN NOT BE INCLUDED in this offer.
> 
> 
> SAVE $10 OFF ALL RESERVED TICKETS FOR LIVE EVENTS!!!
> 
> You can now save $10 off reserved seating tickets for all upcoming Ring of Honor shows. Prices have already been adjusted on the website to reflect the difference so you won't need a special discount code for this offer. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:
> 
> 10/24- Danbury, CT
> 10/25- Edison, NJ
> 11/7- Montreal, Quebec
> 11/8- Toronto, Ontario
> 11/21- Dayton, OH
> 11/22- Chicago Ridge, IL (PPV Taping)
> 12/5- St. Louis, MO
> 12/6- Nashville, TN
> 12/26- Philadelphia, PA
> 12/27- New York, NY
> 1/16- Manassas, VA
> 1/30- Detroit, MI
> 2/6- Coral Springs, FL
> 2/7- Orlando, FL
> 3/20- Pittsburgh, PA
> 5/8- Boston, MA
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, October 16th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> 
> NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 20 (DVD)
> 
> Features MsChif vs. Merecedez Martinez for the SHIMMER Title; LuFisto vs. Cheerleader Melissa; Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb; Nikki Roxx vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel; plus more.
> 1. Shark Girl vs. Veronika Vice
> 2. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs. Allison Danger & Jennifer Blake
> 3. Amazing Kong vs. Danyah
> 4. Daffney vs. Cat Power
> 5. Rain & Jetta vs. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh
> 6. Nikki Roxx vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 7. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb
> 8. LuFisto vs. Cheerleader Melissa
> 9. MsChif vs. Mercedez Martinez (SHIMMER Title Match)
> 
> SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 19 (DVD)
> 
> MsChif defends the SHIMMER Title against the winner of a 21 Woman Battle Royal; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Mercedez Martinez; Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel; Rain vs. LuFisto plus Amazing Kong, Nikki Roxx, & more.
> 1. 21 Woman Battle Royal
> 2. Portia Perez vs. Shark Girl
> 3. Danyah vs. Serena Deeb
> 4. Ashley Lane & Nevach vs. Cat Power & Veronika Vice
> 5. Amazing Kong vs. Lorelei Lee
> 6. Nikki Roxx vs. Nicole Matthews
> 7. Allison Danger vs. Jennifer Blake
> 8. Rain vs. LuFisto
> 9. Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
> 10. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Mercedez Martinez
> 11. MsChif vs. Battle Royal Winner (SHIMMER Title Match)
> 
> Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Shiny Navigation 2008’ 9/6/08 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> This title is scheduled to begin around October 22nd!!!
> 
> 1. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA (Champion) vs. Kensuke SASAKI (Challenger)
> 2. NTV CUP Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Tournament Tag League Tournament Match: Yoshinobu KANEMARU & Kotaro SUZUKI vs. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI
> 3. Tag League Tournament Match: Jay BRISCOE & Mark BRISCOE vs. Katsuhiko NAKAJIMA & Kota IBUSHI
> 4. Tag League Tournament Match: Bryan DANIELSON & Davey RICHARDS vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI & Kento MIYAHARA
> 5. Mitsuharu MISAWA, Yoshinari OGAWA & Takashi SUGIURA vs Jun AKIYAMA, Takeshi RIKIOH & Atsushi AOKI
> 6. Akira TAUE & Muhammad YONE vs. Yoshinori TAKAYAMA & Takuma SANO
> 7. Akihiko ITO & Ippei OTA vs. Ricky MARVIN & Edie EDWARDS
> 
> Bonus Match from: 7/18/08 Nippon Budokan
> 8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA (Champion) vs. Takeshi RIKIOH (Challenger)
> (Edited)
> 
> WWE Hell In A Cell (3 Disc Set)
> 
> It s the most demonic structure in WWE, and careers have been permanently altered by its unforgiving steel. Some of the biggest superstars in WWE history, including Shawn Michaels, Mankind, Undertaker, Triple H, Batista, and more, have had signature moments in the Cell. Now, for the first time, fans can watch the greatest Hell in the Cell match in WWE history as they are all featured in their entirety in this collectors set.
> 
> The DVD, which will be hosted by Mick Foley, will feature:
> 
> DVD ONE
> *The Devil’s Playground
> *The Debut
> *Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWF Badd Blood PPV
> *RAW in Hell
> *Tag Team Hell in a Cell - Stone Cold Steve Austin & Undertaker vs. Mankind & Kane 6/15/98 Raw
> *The Defining Match
> *Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Mankind WWF King of the Ring 1998 PPV
> *Partners turned Opponents
> *Hell in a Cell - Mankind vs. Kane 8/24/98 Raw
> *Career on the Line
> *Hell in a Cell - WWF champ Triple H vs. Cactus Jack WWF No Way Out 2000 PPV
> *The Six Men
> *Six-Man Hell in a Cell - Kurt Angle vs. Rikishi vs. The Rock vs. Undertaker vs. Triple H vs. Steve Austin WWF Armageddon 2000
> 
> DVD TWO
> *End the Game
> *Hell in a Cell - Triple H vs. Chris Jericho WWE Judgment Day 2002 PPV
> *Earning Your Respect
> *Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar WWF No Mercy 2002 PPV
> *Hell in a Cell - Triple H vs. Kevin Nash with Mick Foley as referee WWE Bad Blood 2003 PPV
> *Good Friends Gone Bad
> *Hell in a Cell - Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H WWE Bad Blood 2004 PPV
> 
> DVD THREE
> *The Animal’s Evolution
> *Hell in a Cell - Batista vs. Triple H WWE Vengeance 2005 PPV
> *The Legend Killer
> *Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Randy Orton WWE Armaggedon 2005 PPV
> *The Amplified Version
> *Hell in a Cell Handicap - DX vs. Shane McMahon, Mr. McMahon & Big Show WWE Unforgiven 2006 PPV
> *The End of the Line
> *Hell in a Cell - Undertaker vs. Batista WWE Survivor Series 2007 PPV
> *Defining A Career
> 
> -Kensuke Sasaki Autograph 8 X 10 Photo (Only a limited number available)
> -Katsuhiko Nakajima Autograph 8 X 10 Photo (Only a limited number available)
> -Ring of Honor Japan Tour 2008 Official T-Shirt (Size Large Only- Only a limited numbers available)
> -Ring of Honor Japan Tour 2008 Official Program/Poster


Shame I'm up to date cos thats an awesome sale.


----------



## KingKicks

Damn a sale and me with no money.

*IWA-MS One More Time
Steel Cage Match
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs* ***¾

*NJPW 1992
The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase* ***¾-****

*PWG DDT 4 2008 Night 2
Roderick Strong and Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico* ****-****¼


----------



## FITZ

I just picked up Death Before Dishonor IV on DVD. Only $10. Also picked up the first Round Robin Tournament for less than $1.50
I hope the Cage of Death turns out to be pretty awesome plus the undercard looked pretty solid too.
2 ROH DVDs for about $17 with shipping. 

I really needed something besides PWG DVDs anyways...


----------



## Recall

Great sale just a shame there is nothing im after, hopefully another sale like this doesn't take too long to return


----------



## John-Blud

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for October 9, 2008
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

* NEW RELEASES *

Chikara DVD Sept. 21, 2008 "Laying In The Gutter, Looking At The Stars" - Cleveland, OH
1. Buck Hawke vs. Willie Richardson
2. F.I.S.T. vs. Helios & Incognito
3. Johnny Gargano vs. Jimmy Olsen
4. Osirian Portal vs. The Soul Touchaz
5. Sami Callihan vs. Shiima Xion vs. Lince Dorado
6. Vin Gerard, STIGMA, Colin Delaney, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black vs. Tim Donst, Mike Quackenbush & The Colony
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Drake Younger
8. Super Smash Bros. vs. Incoherence
9. Bonus Material: Podcast Episodes 118 – 120
Price $20.00

Chikara DVD Sept. 20, 2008 "The Artistic Pursuit Of Being Yourself" - Streamwood, IL
1. Iron Saints vs. Helios & Lince Dorado
2. Buck Hawke vs. Tim Donst
3. UltraMantis Black, Crossbones, Trik Davis & Sami Callihan vs. The Soul Touchaz
4. Colin Delaney vs. Jimmy Olsen
5. Rey Makawe & Guerrerito del Futuro vs. Incognito & Discovery
6. STIGMA vs. Drake Younger
7. Vin Gerard vs. Fire Ant
8. Hallowicked, Player Uno, Icarus, Ophidian & Worker Ant vs. Mike Quackenbush, Player Dos, Amasis, Gran Akuma & Soldier Ant
9. Bonus Match: Silas Young vs. Egotistico Fantastico

0%
Price $20.00

Ballistic Championship Wrestling DVD September 13, 2008 "Brink of Death 2" - Rutland, OH
Included with this DVD release as an extra bonus is a copy of Brink Of Death 1.
1. Vance Desmond vs. Shawn Day
2. Barbed Wire Boards: Mad Man Pondo vs. Colton Collins
3. Crappy Holidays: Insane Lane vs. Cole Cash
4. Fans Bring The Weapons: Viper vs. David Day
5. Light Tube Log Cabins: FreakShow vs. Smokey C
6. Barefoot Thumbtacks: Juggulator vs. Elkview Adam
7. Home Run Derby Death Match: Sam Hane vs. Johnny Hard
8. Barbed Wire Boards, 5 Gallons Of Pain: Insane Lane vs. Mad Man Pondo
9. Barbed Wire, Glass, Thumbtacks, Light Tubes Ropes Of Pain: Viper vs. FreakShow
10. Pits Of Pain: Juggulator vs. Sam Hane
11. Double Hell, Fans Bring The Weapons: Juggulator vs. Insane Lane
Price $20.00

IPW DVD Sept. 6, 2008 "8th Annual Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament" - Indianapolis, IN
1. Justin Andrews vs. Billy Roc
2. Sami Callihan vs. Q Skillz
3. CJ Otis vs. Vito Thomaselli
4. Shiima Xion vs. Dave Crist
5. Aaron Williams vs. Nate Webb
6. Ruckus vs. Jayson Quick
7. Vincent Nothing vs. Joey Owens vs. Jon Moxley vs. Ryan Rich vs. Dru Skillz vs. Dave Davidson
8. Dustin Rayz & Carlton Kaz vs. Brandon Thomaselli & Martin Jones
9. Sami Callihan vs. CJ Otis vs. Justin Andrews
10. Aaron Williams vs. Shiima Xion vs. Ruckus
11. Drake Younger vs. Jake Crist
12. Aaron Williams vs. Sami Callihan
Price $15.00
AAW DVD August 9, 2008 "Fade to Black" - Berwyn, IL
1. The Phoenix Twins vs. Hunter Matthews & Knight Wagner
2. Keith Walker vs. Rasche Brown
3. Egotistico Fantastico vs. CJ Otis
4. Danny Daniels, Trik Davis & Marek Brave vs. Brett Gakiya, CJ Esperza & Nick Brubaker
5. Silas Young vs. Jimmy Jacobs
6. Chandler McClure vs. Christian Able
7. The Northstar Express and Arik Cannon vs. Shane Hollister & Krotch
8. Tyler Black vs. Josh Raymond
Price $15.00

F1RST DVD August 8, 2008 "This Ain't Beijing" - Minneapolis, MN
1. The North Star Express vs. Midwest Ground & Air
2. Kamikaze Klecker vs. Shane Hollister
3. Thoruf Marius vs. Big Brody Hoofer
4. Horace The Psychopath & O.D.B. vs. Arya Daivari & Ann Brookstone
5. 6% Body Fat Rob James vs. Venom
6. Tyler Black vs. Joey Envy
7. Junk Squad w/ Allison Wonderland vs. Arik Cannon & Cody O'Neill


*INDY WRESTLING NEWS *
For all the latest news on independent wrestling, including Smart Mark Video affiliated promotions, make sure to check www.indywrestlingnews.com regularly!


*CHECK OUT THESE WEBSITES! *

www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo
www.indywrestlingnews.com

k5


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

That ROH sale sucks shit.


----------



## Recall

superdupersonic said:


> That ROH sale sucks shit.


$40 gets you 3 DVDs, its not so bad. ($13.33 a DVD)
$60 gets you 4 DVDs on a normal B3G1F sale ($15 a DVD)

Not including p&p, so you do save money just one less DVD. I wonder if this sale is better in multiples, like buying 4 and getting 2 free.


----------



## KeepItFresh

None of the new looks to be worth buying.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Recall said:


> $40 gets you 3 DVDs, its not so bad. ($13.33 a DVD)
> $60 gets you 4 DVDs on a normal B3G1F sale ($15 a DVD)
> 
> Not including p&p, so you do save money just one less DVD. I wonder if this sale is better in multiples, like buying 4 and getting 2 free.


It saves about 30 cents American compared to the Black Friday 35% off sale.


----------



## KaijuFan

Just bought Choose Death: The Necro Butcher Story Vol 1 from SMV. The two hour shoot was enough to buy, but 17 matches after that? I'm officially sold. Anyone else choose death?


----------



## crooked_reflection

superdupersonic said:


> It saves about 30 cents American compared to the Black Friday 35% off sale.


That doesn't make it a shitty sale.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Trios Tournament 2005*

Generation Next (Austin Aries, Jack Evans & Roderick Strong) vs. Shane Hagadorn, Davey Andrews & Anthony Franko - *

Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) & Steve Corrino vs. The Embassy (Jimmy Rave, Oman Tortuga & Weapon of Mask Destruction #3) - *1/2

The Rottweilers (Homicide, Ricky Reyes and Rocky Romero) vs. Dunn, Marcos and El Generico - **3/4

Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe & Vordell Walker vs. Nigel McGuinness, James Gibson & Spanky - ***1/2

Generation Next vs. Second City Saints & Corrino - *1/2 for the match, ***** for Cabana’s list.

The Rottweilers vs. Danielson, Joe and Walker - **

*Six-Man Mayhem*
Dixie vs. Azrieal vs. Izzy vs. Deranged vs. Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy - **

*ROH Pure Title*
John Walters © vs. Jay Lethal - ***

The Rottweilers vs. Generation Next - **3/4

Just a mediocre show all around. Three of the 4 1st round matches were just horrible (Really, Gen Next versus students?) and it barely got any better, the six-man mayhem was barely watchable and Trent Acid making an appearance on any DVD automatically means suckage.


*PWG – 2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night 1*

Shannon Ballard vs. Davey Richards - ***

Hook Bomberry & Top Gun Talwar vs. Los Luchas - **

Mr. Excitement vs. Joey Ryan - *1/2

Ricky Reyes vs. Petey Williams - ***1/4

*Elimination Match*
Kevin Steen, Disco Machine & Excalibur vs. El Generico, Human Tornado & Super Dragon - **** - ****1/4

*TNA X-Division Title Match*
Christopher Daniels © vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4

*Masks vs. Titles - PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost © vs. Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky - ****

*PWG World Championship Title Match*
AJ Styles © vs. Frankie Kazarian - ***1/2


Another good solid show except for Ryan/Excitement & the 1st tag. Arrogance/AXP is great and the Super Dragon/New SBS feud got better with the six-man.​


----------



## seabs

*ROH Take No Prisoners *
*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black vs. Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki - Four Corner Survival*
_***_

*Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen *
_***1/2_

*Briscoes vs. Necro Butcher and Joey Matthews - Street Fight*
_***1/2_

*Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright *
_**1/2_

*Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw - ROH Tag Team Championships*
_***1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries *
_****1/4_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Tyler Black - ROH World Championship*
_****1/4-1/2_

*Bonus Matches*

*Dingo vs. Davey Richards *
_*1/2
_
*Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Adam Pearce and BJ Whitmer *
_**_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Naomichi Marufuji and Takashi Sugiura *
_***_

*Overall:*
_Very good PPV. Black/Nigel and Danielson/Aries were both awesome. Rest of the card was very solid too. Bonus matches weren't up to much but didnt matter too much._​


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH 27/09/08 - Great Voyage in Osaka*

Nakajima-Morishima
****3/4*
One of the best 9-minute matches I've ever seen (yeah, they're pretty rare, but still), and not a surprise, since 'Shima is a specialist in these kind of matches. Pretty great.

KENTA/Ishimori-Marufuji/Marvin
****** 
Pretty weird match in some moments, full of highs and lows, but, overall, a great match, as expected from these four.

GHC Title
Sasaki-Yone
****1/4*
Good match, started off in a way like I had never seen in NOAH before, but it felt like never really got going until the finish. Also, Yone dominated waaay too much for me and was going only nearfall after nearfall to show he had any chance. Like he would ever really get one. Not bad for a first title defense, but little disappointing for my taste.


----------



## Vuchato

I'm looking to use the buy 2 get 1 sale. Supercard of Honor is the only show I have from this year, though I've been to all of them in Boston+Up for Grabs. The three I'm thinking of getting are Northern Navigation, 6th Anniversary, and Respect is Earned II. I've already seen Albright/Pearce and Steenerico/MMG from DBD VI, and I didn't really like AP/BA. Thoughts on what I should get?

EDIT: I'd also like Man Up, I've wanted the Ladder War on DVD for a while. Its the match that I'd show someone first if they've never seen ROH before.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Dragon Gate Challenge II*

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Delirious *
_**3/4_

*Sal Rinauro and Kenny King vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw *
_**1/2_

*Austin Aries vs. Genki Horiguchi *
_***1/2_

*El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino*
_****1/4-1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. SHINGO and BxB Hulk *
_****-****1/4_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Ryo Saito and Dragon Kid *
_***1/2
_
*Roderick Strong, Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens, Go Shiozaki and CIMA *
_****_

*Overall:*
_Great show throughout. All the DG matches were great especially Steenerico/SHINGO & BxB Hulk. 3 ****+ matches should tell you enough the shows worth buying but take it from me it is._​


----------



## KingKicks

*Giant Baba’s 30th Wrestling Anniversary - September 30, 1990*

*British Bulldogs vs. Joe and Dean Malenko* ****½-****¾


----------



## seabs

*ROH Supercard of Honor III*

*Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious *
_***_

*Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo and Alex Payne vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinauro and Chasyn Rance *
_*1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens - FIP World Championship*
_****_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - Relaxed Rules*
_****+_

*BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen *
_****1/4+_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries - ROH World Championship *
_****1/2_

*CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi and Genki Horiguchi *
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_I think the above speaks for itself. Easily the best ROH show this year to date from what I've seen. 5 ****+ matches that were all incredible. FUCKIN BUY IT NOW~!_​


----------



## Undertaker777

Benjo™ said:


> *Giant Baba’s 30th Wrestling Anniversary - September 30, 1990*
> 
> *British Bulldogs vs. Joe and Dean Malenko* ****½-****¾


Link? I'd really like to see it.


----------



## KingKicks

Undertaker777 said:


> Link? I'd really like to see it.


Got it off of a torrent.


----------



## Vuchato

*ROH Stars of Honor*

Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ****1/4
Homicide vs. Antonio Banks **1/2
James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky ****1/4
Matt Hardy vs. Homicide ****
Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
Christian Cage vs. Christopher Daniels **1/2
Low Ki & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal ***1/2, **** including post-match brawl

Overall a good DVD, with a couple of very good matches. Definitely worth the price. I'm not sure how good of an introduction to ROH for new fans it is, its good to understand it match wise, but only Dragon and Roderick are still in ROH.


----------



## steverockamaniac

DVD Review : Guest Booker with Jerry Jarrett : Rebooking WCW 2000
Reviewed by : Steven Wilson of MainEventRadio.com

If there is one question that seemingly never gets old and has a million different logical answers, it’s what or who could of saved WCW in its dying days. In their latest DVD release, Kayfabe Commentaries once again looks at the end of WCW, this time with Jerry Jarrett at the helm of the Guest Booker series. Flashback to April 2000, WCW brings back Vince Russo, gives him the book, they clear the slate with a total reset and we all remember what enused, and although it’s been documented in the past that WCW was dead in the water at that point due to the corporate changes going on within the parent company AOL-Time Warner, notably documented in KC’s previous WCW themed DVD with Kevin Sullivan. However in the guest booker format, WCW gives Jerry Jarret the power instead of Russo and he attempts to revive the company in this DVD.

The opening third of the 90 minute feature focuses on establishing Jarrett’s booking policies and philosophies, such as looking at the balance of in ring action against promo’s or backstage skits. Jarrett also shares stories on how he was part of a group who attempted to purchase WCW at the time, and how WCW consistently used to contact him through the years to use him in various roles. 

Moving into the actual booking part of the feature, Jarrett’s first move is to fire the entire roster advising them to chase their dream at a job in the WWE. An Unorthadox move to say the least, but he would footnote it with giving the opportunity to those who want to work within a new structure and possibly help rebuild a company to the point where they would make more money in the future. Jarrett also throws out all but the big 3 titles (World,Tag, US) He also allows those who were champion at the time (Sid, Harris Twins, Jeff Jarrett) to retain their belts instead of vacating them citing viewer loyalty. Jarrett then puts in motion long term feuds between Hogan/Sid, Harris’s/Harlem Heat, and Jeff Jarrett/Curt Hennig. Jarrett keeps it rather simple in terms of build and execution, which many may consider a thing of the past, while others have called for its return to return credibility to wrestling titles in this day and age. 

The somewhat unique thing about this edition of the guest booker series is the guest doesn’t spend the majority of the time with explaining every little week to week thing, which had at times been a complaint from some viewers who found the features slow paced. In between the main chapters the behind the scene inserts provide for some of the most interesting moments of the DVD, specifically when the topic of TNA and Jerry’s relationship with his son Jeff and how it nearly brought him to his grave and why their relationship may never be the same.

You may have heard this topic addressed countless times in the past 7 years, but ultimately Jerry Jarrett is able to provide yet another intriguing answer to most debated upon question this decade. Even if you’ve found yourself somewhat burned out on the topic, this DVD is able to provide much more than just the hypothetical answer, thus a recommendation to just about every wrestling fan out there.


----------



## McQueen

Um, everyones favorite puro site has just uploaded a match that its probably nothing special but I just don't know if its possible to pass up.

Jumbo vs Cactus Jack 

Edit: Watched it and unless you want to see Foley take a backdrop on the floor your not missing much aside from the sheer WTF-ness of those two in a match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*"The greatest thing the devil ever did was make people believe he didn't exist..."*

Watched Punk/Aries from Death Before Dishonor III today and, in addition to that fantastic promo and angle afterwards, the match still holds up as being really awesome.

Sapolsky on commentary is just mind-numbingly fucking aweful! I had to rewind it after Aries hit the top rope brainbuster just to hear him sound like a fucking jackass calling the "SUPAH DENGEROUS BRAINBUSAAAAAH" like a koala bear trying to shit a sea urchin, just for the cringe worthy hilarity of it all. He's also got that "we're a smark promotion so I like to call pyschology and stuff" thing going on, despite numerous other commentators being able to say the same things, yet not come off as such... Gabe's monotone shit seems to come off bad all the time. I dislike Gabe as a colour commentator, btw.

Aside from that, the match itself is still my favourite Punk match. The start isn't anything blowaway in terms of mat work, but Punk working a simple headlock around Aries' bad neck is pretty much perfect for something as simple, and the fact they manage to keep it moving and keep it interesting is really great. 

Aries' transition into offense was as brutal as something fantastically brutal can be, but me being a mark for a Death Valley Driver may make me slightly biased. Aries killing Punk on the floor was pretty awesome as well, as was him tossing Punk into the buckle several hundred times to all the "boooooooes" of the FUCKERS in the audience. They're fuckers because Austin motherfuckin' Aries should not be booed, dammit! Fuck 'em, Austin. Launch that tatted up weirdo into the post again, maybe this time you'll dislocate his shoulder since the pad's off (note to Gabe: To fuck with pads - STIFFNESS and BLOOD > ****** ass turnbuckle pads, man. Christ...). The fact Aries had the sense to use some straight up old school heel schtick by "exposing the steel" in the corner was another thing I found particularly sweet.

Finishing stretch was super fun too. It ALWAYS gets me crazy into it, and Gabe could be having multiple orgasms at HEADDROPS~ in the background and I'd probably not notice. I don't mind "fighting spirit" that much, but Punk no-selling the Plunge and 450 doesn't sit well with me, especially since he doesn't even do the "delayed selling" thing that lets most get away with it. Still, it sure as Hell doesn't bother me enough that it affects the match in any major way; it's basically a very minor gripe. The Shining Wizard followed by the Plunge is a great finish. Fantastic match. ****1/2

As for the post match... well, words don't really describe how supremely fucking BOSS it all is. Punk's promo is the stuff of motherfucking GAWDS, the crowd shitting all over him because this is a heel that you just CAN'T cheer, Punk calling anyone in the back out only for Chris freakin' Daniels to answer it, and Punk eventually telling him that he'll have to wait another 16 months and that he can kiss his ass is just an immense pro wrestling angle. From the moment Punk steps out from behind the curtain to Daniels leaving to his 'Fallen Angel' music, it's pro wrestling genius. *****


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm probably in the minority but I'll take Punk's whole heel turn angle over Austin's at WM 17.


----------



## Platt

Punk was on fire that Summer from the heel turn right through to dropping the title. I could sit and watch the promos from those shows all day.


----------



## Goku

Ladder War
Briscoes vs. Steen|Generico - ******

I've been meaning to watch this for a while. I don't know what to make of this now. Complete spotfest but very entertaining at that. I still don't like the Briscoes all that much but this was quite something else



-Mystery- said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I'll take Punk's whole heel turn angle over Austin's at WM 17.


Now, that's really saying something. From a quality standpoint, most likely I'll agree but Austin's turn is HISTORIC on so many levels that it's hard to look past that


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I was referring to a quality standpoint. From a significance standpoint, Austin's is much bigger.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I'll take Punk's whole heel turn angle over Austin's at WM 17.





-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I was referring to a quality standpoint. From a significance standpoint, Austin's is much bigger.


I'd agree with both of these points.

I see Eva's back, Mystery.


----------



## Recall

Is it wrong to blame Austin's heel run as the moment WWE went to shit for me, not because of the heel turn but at that moment onwards everything turned to a boring mess of crap.

I wish I was their live to see Punk's turn, as the fact all the fans were routing for him only for him to throw back in there face like that is genius. Punk was so clever for that whole idea.


----------



## -Mystery-

Decided to take my sig old school. Hope she doesn't lose her figure with her pregnancy.

All this talk of Punk's heel turn makes me want to go and watch it. His send off was quite epic as well.


----------



## Spartanlax

...Eva Angelina is pregnant?

I...think I'm gonna go lay down and cry...


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax said:


> ...Eva Angelina is pregnant?
> 
> I...think I'm gonna go lay down and cry...




http://i34.tinypic.com/wk5wfa.jpg

She's sidelined until mid-2009.


----------



## McQueen

Sorry guys about Eva I couldn't pull out fast enough. Do I spy Spartanlax?

I have no idea how to rate that Ladder War match but I wouldn't go over **** myself but that sounds fair to me.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> *Sorry guys about Eva I couldn't pull out fast enough.* Do I spy Spartanlax?
> 
> I have no idea how to rate that Ladder War match but I wouldn't go over **** myself but that sounds fair to me.


You monster!


----------



## McQueen

Monster of Co... nevermind. You didn't know I was Ramon?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Monster of Co... nevermind. You didn't know I was Ramon?


:lmao

I would have guessed you to be Castro tbh.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao If I were either of them i'd be busy clubbing bitches.


----------



## peep4life

That Eva Angelina pregnancy picture completely ruined my day, and I just woke up. Its gonna be hard to recover from that one.


----------



## antoniomare007




----------



## KingKicks

antoniomare007 said:


>


So it's just going to be called Driven? not Driven II?

and Hammerstein in the background? What the fuck.


----------



## KeepItFresh

That picture looks hilarious.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ya, that'll make people want to buy a PPV. A non-wrestler in a strange, confusing post as the only print ad. Genius. ROH NEEDS a better PR team, if they have one at all.


----------



## Vuchato

Sweeney didn't even do anything at Driven. Despite the picture being awesome, its very confusing.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Actually, about half the PPV will probaably bee Sweeney stuff, I forget but there are at least 4 SnS matches. Still won't sell a PPV as a poster.


----------



## Vuchato

MrPaiMei said:


> Actually, about half the PPV will probaably bee Sweeney stuff, I forget but there are at least 4 SnS matches. Still won't sell a PPV as a poster.


Thats true, the only ones I remembered were the tag and Hero/Lynn. I guess I forgot Go was in SnS, and Del Rays match was a squash. I'd think that the Age of the Fall would be on it over him, though, they were in two matches, the opener and the main event.


----------



## mateuspfc

*IWA-MS When Hero Met Punk
CM Punk vs. Chris Hero
****1/2*

I don't think there's anything to say that haven't been said about this match. The rating may not be the highest, but it doesn't take anything away from the greatness of the match and the awesome effort that these guys put on, event though it was in front of a 50 people crowd. My respect to Punk and Hero has grown more, and even though they don't put that great matches every time, now I know the effort they put to their matches, regardless of the crowd size or the place. One of the 5 best matches in 2003.


----------



## McQueen

ROH really needs to hire some pro-graphics makers seeing as even a lot of the newbie banner makers here can make more professional looking shit.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> ROH really needs to hire some pro-graphics makers seeing as even a lot of the newbie banner makers here can make more professional looking shit.


i'm actually almost convinced this is Gabe's idea of a running gag.
You know, like having rubbish posters ON PURPOSE~! ...i mean how can you have your posters being made fun of since forever and not bother getting a decent designer for them instead of having your nephew throw them together in 20 minutes on a cracked Photoshop download?

Hell, i'm pretty sure there are a ton of people on the ROH forums that know their way around image editing and would do it for free!

On the other hand, it's not like anyone who doesn't know about ROH gets to see them (what with their amazing marketing campaigns for PPVs and everything...:no so there isn't much of a point, is there? :side:


----------



## Recall

ROH doesn't like to advertise beyond the internet, which is a real shame. Well since Gabe's wife designs all the t-shirts (yes including that horrid Japan tour tee) sge most likely pitches in on poster ideas. 

I heard he likes to keep it all very "in house" among friends and family when it comes to this type of work. I just wish someone would come along and be able to help, especially when it comes to DVD production aswell as advertising. 

Fix the lights already, its been over 3 years of terrible over exposed DVD picture!


----------



## Caponex75

Why don't some of you guys that know how to post artwork post something on the ROH boards? Maybe Gabe will decide to pick a poster and finally have a PPV poster that looks attractive. How weird is it though that ROH had a shit load of ROH posters that looked awesome last year and then come out with shit like this?


----------



## Platt

Like this one you mean :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Those are just shockingly bad. I mean, really.

Watched KENTA/Danielson from Driven today - it's still my MOTY for 2007. Fucking insanely awesome match, and I've got it as my number two for the decade. ***** all the way.


----------



## Recall

What's sad is that it will never change, especially since no one complains on his board. Everyone sucks his dick on how awesome it all is so he most likely feels it never needs to change when clearly shit does.

At least when ROH never expands or reaches its full potential he has no-one to blame but himself.


----------



## vivalabrave

Watched my 1st full ROH DVD since May.

SUPERCARD OF HONOR III
Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki - **3/4
YRR vs. Luke/DINGO/Payne - **
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Title) - [****]
The Briscoes vs. Black/Jacobs (Relaxed Rules) - ***3/4
Steen/Generico vs. BXB Hulk/Shingo - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title) - ****1/4
Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz - ****1/4

2008's best show when it comes to NINJA STARZ~! but I still liked the 6th Anny show a lot more.


----------



## Platt

FALL SAVINGS SALE- TAKE 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 20% off the order. Orders $50 and over can save 25% off their order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: fall20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders over $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: fall25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 10/23 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the New Release section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Pro Wrestling NOAH ’Shiny Navigation 2008’ 9/6/08 (DVD)

1. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA (Champion) vs. Kensuke SASAKI (Challenger)
2. NTV CUP Jr. Heavyweight Tag League Tournament Tag League Tournament Match: Yoshinobu KANEMARU & Kotaro SUZUKI vs. KENTA & Taiji ISHIMORI
3. Tag League Tournament Match: Jay BRISCOE & Mark BRISCOE vs. Katsuhiko NAKAJIMA & Kota IBUSHI
4. Tag League Tournament Match: Bryan DANIELSON & Davey RICHARDS vs. Naomichi MARUFUJI & Kento MIYAHARA
5. Mitsuharu MISAWA, Yoshinari OGAWA & Takashi SUGIURA vs Jun AKIYAMA, Takeshi RIKIOH & Atsushi AOKI
6. Akira TAUE & Muhammad YONE vs. Yoshinori TAKAYAMA & Takuma SANO
7. Akihiko ITO & Ippei OTA vs. Ricky MARVIN & Edie EDWARDS

Bonus Match from: 7/18/08 Nippon Budokan
8. GHC Heavyweight Title Match: Takeshi MORISHIMA (Champion) vs. Takeshi RIKIOH (Challenger)
(Edited)

-SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 20 (DVD)
-SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 19 (DVD)
-WWE The Twisted Disturbed Life Of Kane (3 DVD Set-Preorder)
-WWE History Of The Intercontinental Championship (3 Disc Set-Preorder)
-My Side Of The Story: Magnum TA & Nikita Koloff
-Blood. The Hennig Wrestling Family (DVD-R)
-TNA Kurt Angle: Champion (2 Disc Set-Preorder)
-New Horizons- Detroit, MI 7/26/08 (DVD-Preorder)
-Death Before Dishonor VI- New York, NY 8/2/08 (DVD)
-TNA Cross The Line PPV 3 Pack (Triple DVD Set-Preorder)
-TNA Ultimate Matches (2 Disc Set)
-TNA Knocked Out (DVD)
-WWE Hell In A Cell (3 Disc Set)
-Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Escalation’’ Port Richey, FL 7/12/08 (DVD-R)
-Combat Zone Wrestling ''Hotter Than Hell'' (DVD)
-WWE Unforgiven 2008 (DVD)
-Full Impact Pro ’Hot Summer Nights 2008’ Crystal River, FL 7/19/08 (DVD)
-Best of Dragon Gate Vol. 1 (Double DVD Set)


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Nothern Navigation

Chris Hero v.s Ruckus-***
Kenny Omega v.s Delirious-*Unwatchable*
Some chick match-*Skipped*
Go Shiozaki v.s Erick Stevens-*****
Bryan Danielson v.s Claudio Castganoli-****3/4*
Naomichi Marufuji v.s Roderick Strong-****3/4*
ROH Title Match: Kevin Steen v.s Nigel McGuinness-*****1/2*
No DQ Match: Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries-****1/2*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Think I'm gonna pick that show up. I've finally paid off all my loans (well, almost), so I'll probably make an order soon.

Actually, what are the best, say, 7 shows since Supercard of Honor 3? I've seen pretty much nothing from that point on and I figure now is as good a time as any to catch up.


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> Think I'm gonna pick that show up. I've finally paid off all my loans (well, almost), so I'll probably make an order soon.
> 
> Actually, what are the best, say, 7 shows since Supercard of Honor 3? I've seen pretty much nothing from that point on and I figure now is as good a time as any to catch up.


Death Before Dishonor VI
Northern Navigation
A New Level
Return Engagement
Respect Is Earned II
Vendetta II
Tag Wars 2008

Oh and Fuck Russell Brand :agree:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Benjo™ said:


> Death Before Dishonor VI
> Northern Navigation
> A New Level
> Return Engagement
> Respect Is Earned II
> Vendetta II
> Tag Wars 2008
> 
> Oh and Fuck Russell Brand :agree:


Good stuff. I had Northern Nav., Respect is Earned II, Vendetta II and Death Before Dishonor VI in mind, but was at a loss for the other three.

I've got the pimped matches from Tag Wars and Return Engagement on my computer, but I fucking hate watching stuff on the computer so I'll end up picking them up anyway. I'm not _really_ interested in A New Level for some reason, but I'll probaby get it, even for the fact it's at the Hemmerstein.

And yeah, fuck Brand.


----------



## Recall

A new level was average live, i was there front row all the way from the UK and was so dissapointed. Yet on DVD it owned, so I say give it a watch i think you will be surprised with it.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy, I might wait a little while longer and get the Japan shows...but then again ROH still hasn't released Night of the Butcher II or Age of Insanity yet, and they took place 2 months ago. 

Shows I'll be getting soon, maybe on Black Friday (ROH always has a nice 35% off sale the day after American Thanksgiving):

Nothern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI
New Horizons 
Battle of the Best (Japan night 1)
Tokyo Summit (night 2)
Glory by Honor VII


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Shit, totally forgot about the Japan shows. Fuck it, I'll end up waiting till the next sale and end up buying about 10. Which will no doubt last my unmotivated ass until next Thanksgiving.


----------



## seabs

_*Watched some Japan this past week so thought I'd post some ratings.*_

*Wild Pegasus vs Great Sasuke - Super J Cup Final 1994*
_****3/4_

*Terry Funk vs Jumbo Tsuruta - 2/3 Falls - AJPW 06.11.1976*
_****_

*Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano - NJPW 31.01.1990*
_*****_

*Ric Flair vs Jumbo Tsuruta - AJPW 24.04.1985*
_****1/4_

*Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart - TOSJ 27.04.1991*
_****1/2_

*Dunno why but I find Japan matches much harder to rate tbh.*


----------



## McQueen

Becuz yur dumb *Seabz!*, 

I'd guess maybe since your so used to gimmick storylines and having the benefit of understanding why the match was booked whereas Puro is worked to look like a semi legit sport with rivalries based on being the best rather than. "You slapped my wife you bastard"! Maybe..  Anyways.

Wild Pegasus vs Great Sasuke - Super J Cup Final 1994
*****

Terry Funk vs Jumbo Tsuruta - 2/3 Falls - AJPW 06.11.1976
**** 1/2

Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano - NJPW 31.01.1990
*****

Ric Flair vs Jumbo Tsuruta - AJPW 24.04.1985
**** 1/4

Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart - TOSJ 27.04.1991
**** 1/2

IMO. I marked when I saw you watched Liger/Sano 90 in the last wrestling match watched thread.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Shit, totally forgot about the Japan shows. Fuck it, I'll end up waiting till the next sale and end up buying about 10. Which will no doubt last my unmotivated ass until next Thanksgiving.


The amount of shows i need to get is pretty big, but treating myself to a new camera lens means i'm pretty much done with buying stuff for a while...


----------



## Blasko

McQueen continues to set asses STRAIGHT, it seems.


----------



## Interjestakostas

Wild Pegasus vs Great Sasuke - Super J Cup Final 1994
****3/4


----------



## Undertaker777

Wild Pegasus vs Great Sasuke - Super J Cup Final 1994
****3/4

Terry Funk vs Jumbo Tsuruta - 2/3 Falls - AJPW 06.11.1976
**** 1/2 - ****1/2

Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano - NJPW 31.01.1990
Haven't watched

Ric Flair vs Jumbo Tsuruta - AJPW 24.04.1985
Haven't watched, but I love their '81, '82, '83, and '87 matches.

Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart - TOSJ 27.04.1991
**** 1/2


----------



## McQueen

You should probably get on that Liger match A.S.A.P., arguably his best match. Whole Liger/Sano series was damn good.


----------



## T-C

I think Liger vs Sasuke from the same night is better than the Benwah one.


----------



## Blasko

Agreed. I liked Liger/Sasuke I far more. 

....The three of us in the DVD thread. Memories gaiz.


----------



## T-C

It's a deeply beautiful thing.


----------



## McQueen

I even saw SisterFuckerLax in here yesterday but he ran off again.

And I also enjoy Sasuke/Liger the most off that show, botch and all.


----------



## Interjestakostas

CM PUNK vs. Samoa Joe I ****1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London 2 out of 3 falls ****1/4


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax recently called me 'drunk' and babbled on about going to Japan to see NOAH

Silly boy.


----------



## McQueen

After he makes his stop in Thailand for some Lady-boy lovin.


----------



## watts63

Just ordered me some more SoCal/Scorpio Sky goodness.

*Low Ki/Davey Richards Series*
Pro Wrestling WAR: Sprit Journey Formation Anniversary: ***3/4-****
IWA-MS: TPI '06 Night Two: ****
PWG All-Star Weekend V Night One: ****


----------



## Interjestakostas

*BJW Fire Deathmatch*
Ryuji Ito & Abdullah Kobayashi vs Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa - ***1/2


----------



## Undertaker777

McQueen said:


> You should probably get on that Liger match A.S.A.P., arguably his best match. Whole Liger/Sano series was damn good.


I might watch that tonight. Speaking of Liger I watched his match with El Samurai from BOSJ finals in '92 earlier. Epic stuff - ****1/2.


----------



## McQueen

Liger killing Sammy for being a dickhead never gets old. Watched that last weekend.


----------



## Blasko

Sammy/Kanemoto doesn't get enough love here. 

**** 3/4


----------



## McQueen

I've actually got the WWE DVD Thread talking about that match a couple weeks ago and has been brought up a few times since then.


----------



## Blasko

Like I venture to the WWE section.

Silly mod.


----------



## McQueen

The WWE version of this thread is pretty much what this thread used to be sadly. I've talked about Puro so much in that thread its just accepted in there now.


----------



## Blasko

...

I miss the good ole days.


----------



## -Mystery-

Group hug fellas...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Guess I'll stand on the outside looking in. I do miss getting drunk and posting some form of rambling about a Liger match, though. Well, I'm drunk right now.

Sano/Liger is ***** for me too.


----------



## Blasko

Dave's right, this needs a good ole reach around.*

:$


----------



## -Mystery-

I know a thing or two about reach arounds...


----------



## Blasko

Andy isn't really drunk. He's just keeping K-5.


----------



## -Mystery-

I never keep kayfab while in college.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Yeah, I don't drink really. Anybody who knows me will tell you that.


----------



## McQueen

If only Mark were here.

That son of a bitch.


----------



## Blasko

Mark is the Scott Hall of this wolf pack...


----------



## McQueen

Good call cause Mark is...


Tooooooooooooo Sweeeeeeeetttttt!


----------



## Blasko

Shame the reason for this s because of time zones and not alcohol abuse. 

I hope...


----------



## McQueen

Why not both?

He only seems to post in rants now.


----------



## Blasko

He's too busy counting his member of the month awards to care about anything else.


----------



## -Mystery-

Where do I fit in this wolf pack? Konnan?


----------



## Caponex75

watts63 said:


> Just ordered me some more SoCal/Scorpio Sky goodness.
> 
> *Low Ki/Davey Richards Series*
> *Pro Wrestling WAR: Sprit Journey Formation Anniversary: ***3/4-*****
> IWA-MS: TPI '06 Night Two: ****
> PWG All-Star Weekend V Night One: ****


Disagree on the TPI rating but I'd have man love for you if you uploaded the PWW match...


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Spartanlax recently called me 'drunk' and babbled on about going to Japan to see NOAH
> 
> Silly boy.


For the record, I was drunk. And for one more record, I AM going to Japan next summer and possibly seeing NOAH live. Silly boy indeed, but also a very lucky boy.

Oh and I'll give thoughts/ratings/handjobs/etc later, but right now everyone has to buy Vendetta II, Northern Navigation (Danielson/Claudio is legit near five stars in my book, although I'm sure many will disagree), and Death Before Dishonor VI.


----------



## Derek

Spartanlax said:


> For the record, I was drunk. And for one more record, I AM going to Japan next summer and possibly seeing NOAH live. Silly boy indeed, but also a very lucky boy.


If you do go, make sure you tell Misawa that he should grow out his neck beard.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spartanlax sighting. :side:

NOAH, eh? Bring me back something nice, preferably some of Kobashi's sweat.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> For the record, I was drunk. And for one more record, I AM going to Japan next summer and possibly seeing NOAH live. Silly boy indeed, but also a very lucky boy.


 You said you were tipsy...


----------



## KingKicks

*Tables and Ladders Match for the IWA-MS Heavyweight Title
CM Punk vs. Chris Hero* ****½

_May of had overkill but it was incredibly brutal, how Punk's back wasn't broken after the match i don't know. The aftermath is fantastic aswell_


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH 27/09/08 - Great Voyage in Osaka*

Nakajima-Morishima
****3/4*
One of the best 9-minute matches I've ever seen (yeah, they're pretty rare, but still), and not a surprise, since 'Shima is a specialist in these kind of matches. Pretty great.

KENTA/Ishimori-Marufuji/Marvin
****** 
Pretty weird match in some moments, full of highs and lows, but, overall, a great match, as expected from these four.

GHC Title
Sasaki-Yone
****1/4*
Good match, started off in a way like I had never seen in NOAH before, but it felt like never really got going until the finish. Also, Yone dominated waaay too much for me and was going only nearfall after nearfall to show he had any chance. Like he would ever really get one. Not bad for a first title defense, but little disappointing for my taste.


----------



## watts63

Caponex75 said:


> Disagree on the TPI rating but I'd have man love for you if you uploaded the PWW match...


If I could I would but my laptop sucks donkey balls but I know where you can buy the show: http://artoverlifestudios.bigcartel...ling-war-spirit-journey-formation-anniversary


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Ki and Davey's PWG match completely overshadows their TPI match. Davey is an awesome heel.


----------



## Recall

Yeah he is a great heel, evertime i've seen him he just heels it up so much that you just have to appreciate it.


----------



## -GP-

Heel Davey is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Best Of The Best 2005*

Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh - ***
El Generico vs. Excalibur - **1/4
Chris Hero vs. Brandon Thomaselli - **1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Kenny the Bastard - **
Mike Quackenbush vs. Arik Cannon - ***1/4 
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Derek Frazier - ***
Sabian vs. B-Boy - ***
Nate Webb vs. Ebessan - *** 
Super Dragon vs. El Generico - ***1/2 - ***3/4
Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****
Ebessan vs. B-Boy - *1/2
H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde & Toby Klein – 1/2*
Eddie Kingston & Ruckus vs. Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddy - **
Mike Quackenbush vs. Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon vs. B-Boy - ****1/4

*CZW – Down With The Sickness 4Ever*

Michael Elgin & Andrew Davis vs. Cory Kastle vs. Danny Pagan - *1/2
Ryan Eagles vs. Jesse McKay - *** 
Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. GQ & Jon Dahmer - *1/2
EMO vs. WHACKS - Dud
TJ Cannon vs. LJ Cruz - *1/2
Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Danny Havoc & Brain Damage - **1/4
Ruckus vs. Nate Webb – Dud
Sami Callihan vs. Drew Gulak - ** 
Chuck Taylor & DJ Hyde vs. Pinkie Sanchez & Greg Excellent - **
Joker & Sabian vs. B-Boy & Derek Frazier - **3/4
Notorious Inc. vs. H8 Club – Worst Match of The Year

Top to bottom easily one of if not the worst show of the year. People were actually falling alseep in the front row if they just didn't get up and leave before the main event.


----------



## FITZ

Best of the Best looks pretty good. A few interesting match ups. The only CZW DVD that I see myself picking up would be their Bestof 2007 DVD of SmartMark. 3 discs and I think 20+ matches for $20 sounds like it might be worth it.

On a side note I was looking at CZW's webstite and when I clicked on DVDs (wasn't really planning on buying anything just looking) they said there weren't any products available.


----------



## Kapone89

taylorfitz said:


> On a side note I was looking at CZW's webstite and when I clicked on DVDs (wasn't really planning on buying anything just looking) they said there weren't any products available.


In that case we should all be happy right now.


----------



## antoniomare007

has Dory Funk Jr. ever made a shoot interview?


----------



## Recall

Just watching ROH Northern Navigation really hot crowd but as usual total bush league production values, the hard cam guy must have been drunk as he was obsessed with pulling the zoom back so the focus wasn't clear.

At least they have contuine the trend of the last 2 years, ring lights that over expose it all - at least they are consistent.

As a wrestling show i'm enjoying what im watching so far, insanely hot crowd which makes everything better imo. Danielson v Castagnoli was pretty decent, I really wonder what a serious 20 minute match between the two would be really like, with something on the line. Go v Stevens was pretty cool, wasn't a fan of the finish and hope there is a rematch down the line.

Also can't wait to see more Kenny Omega totally love what he offers in the ring, a great talent.

Edit: Giant lmao at Prazzak, im sure ROH is killing his brain cells. Its called a Dragon Sleeper you tit.


----------



## Platt

SPECIAL $5 DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE- 3 DAYS ONLY!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)

-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Generation Next- Our Time Is Now
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Thursday, October 23rd at 9am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## Starrcade

Well, $5 is robbery. Should definitely pick up Heatstroke 05 Night II.


----------



## Cleavage

The new ROH Video Wire is up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_JvM9CH4h8


----------



## KingKicks

Damn that video wire is choppy.

*PWG All Star Weekend IV Night One
AJ Styles vs. PAC* ***½
*
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night Two
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher* ***½


----------



## Platt

Smart Mark Video's "What's Up?" for October 22, 2008
www.smartmarkvideo.com
www.myspace.com/smartmarkvideo
www.youtube.com/smartmarkvideo

* SALE *

SALE ENDS 10/24 AT 11:59PM EASTERN TIME!

* NEW RELEASES *

IWA-MS DVD October 4, 2008 "12th Anniversary Show" - Joliet, IL
1. Trauma vs. Nick Watts
2. Dysfunction vs. Marco Cordova
3. Michael Elgin vs. Prince Mustafa Ali
4. Brian Skyline vs. Lionel Knight
5. The Soul Touchaz vs. Jason Hades & Troy Walters
6. Chicago Street Fight: Vito Thomaselli vs. Sal Thomaselli
7. Necro Butcher vs. Sami Callihan
8. Dingo vs. Drake Younger
9. Barbed Wire Madness: Deranged & Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson & Ian Bloody
Price $20.00

IWA-MS DVD October 11, 2008 "Locked & Reloaded" - Joliet, IL
1. Marco Cordova vs. Chris Bishop
2. Lionel Knight vs. Josh Raymond
3. Marshe Rocket vs. Troy Walters
4. Jeff Brooks & Kris Hybrid vs. Michael Elgin & Michael Rollins
5. Sal Thomaselli vs. Trik Davis
6. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Dingo
7. Acid Jaz vs. Jason Hades
8. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero
Price $20.00

CZW DVD October 11, 2008 "Decision '08" - Philadelphia, PA
1. Joe Gacy, Alex Colon & EMO vs. LJ Cruz, Adam Cole and HDTV
2. Jon Dahmer vs. Teddy Stigma
3. Drew Blood vs. Ryan McBride
4. 2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Team Andrew
5. BLK OUT vs. H8 Club
6. B-Boy vs Devon Moore
7. LuFisto, Jesse McKay & Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ryan Eagles & Sami Callihan
8. Fans Bring The Weapons: Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger vs. Brain Damage
9. Post Show Interviews
Price: $20.00


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fuck SMV sales.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Bedlam In Beantown*

*Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Rocky Romero vs. El Generico - Four Corner Survival*
_***1/4_

*Jason Blade vs. Mike Bennett *
_1/2*_

*Eddie Edwards vs. Jigsaw* 
_*1/4_

*Briscoes vs. Jack Evans and Ruckus *
_***_

*Claudio Castagnoli, Delirious, Pelle Primeau vs. Chris Hero, Brent Albright, Larry Sweeney *
_***1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards *
_****_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Erick Stevens - ROH World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher - Boston Massacre Match *
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Apart from Kota/Davey a really poor show. No Danielson or Aries showed tbh. Kota/Davey is worth seeing for sure but dont bother with anything else if you already have._​


----------



## watts63

*EWF Best of 2007*

*The Covina Classic '07; EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
Ryan Taylor (c) vs. Markus Riot ****1/4

*Meltdown 2K7; No Disqualification*
Bino Gambino vs. Terex ****1/4

*GOLD STANDARD; EWF American Championship; 30 Minute Ironman Match*
Karl Anderson (c) vs. Mikey Nicholls vs. Ryan Taylor ****

*The Fight Before Christmas; Inland Title Series Finals*
Scorpio Sky vs. Brandon Gatson ***3/4

*Pain Solves Everything; EWF American Championship*
Human Tornado (c) vs. Dan Kobrick ***3/4

*BLOOD LUST III; EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Dan Kobrick (c) vs. Bino Gambino ***3/4

*GOLD STANDARD*
TJ Perkins & Jack Evans vs. Rocky Romero & Hook Bomberry ***1/2

*Hit & Run; EWF Heavyweight Chyampionship*
Joey Harder (c) vs. Rocky Romero vs. Karl Anderson vs. Hook Bomberry ***1/2

*No Excuses; EWF Tag Team Championship; Tables Match*
TNT (c) vs. Aggravated Assault ***1/2

*Pin Down Your Future; EWF American Championship*
Karl Anderson (c) vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4​


----------



## peep4life

I refused to believe that Bino Gambino can have a match over ***, let alone four Watts.


----------



## KingKicks

Look for an announcement about a returning star to ROH this Monday on the main page of ROHwrestling. com.

That was posted on the ROH myspace.


----------



## -Mystery-

LOW KI~!!!!!!


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> LOW KI~!!!!!!


That's the first that came to my mind aswell. I mean it has to be someone important.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™ said:


> That's the first that came to my mind aswell. I mean it has to be someone important.


This is Gabe remember he can over hype anything.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> This is Gabe remember he can over hype anything.


True.

I look forward to hearing about the return of Chad Collyer 

But in all seriousness it could just be the announcement of Morishima returning to ROH for Final Battle or something along those lines.

EDIT: Ok now i think it's BJ Whitmer.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Xavier.


----------



## Blasko

Dan Maff.


----------



## watts63

*EWF Covina Classic '08*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Ryan Taylor ****1/2

*Grudge Match #3*
Brandon Gatson vs. Mikey Nicholls ***1/2 (Heel Nicholls Rules)

*EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
JT Blackstar (c) vs. Jeremy Jaeger vs. Chris Kadillak ***1/4

Mikey Nicholls & The Golden Greek vs. Sonny Samson & Terex ***

*Grudge Match #2*
Extreme Loco vs. TJ Perkins ***1/4

Espiritu Infernal vs. Lee Dawson **1/4

*Grudge Match #1*
Liger Rivera vs. Black Metal **1/2​


----------



## T-C

Guys it's clearly Amazing Red.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd mark if it was the return of...RICKY REYES~!!!


----------



## peep4life

Mystery, its the return of the Human Tornado.


----------



## -Mystery-

peep4life said:


> Mystery, its the return of the Human Tornado.


As long as he stays the fuck away from FIP, I don't care.


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> As long as he stays the fuck away from FIP, I don't care.


If FIP brought Joey Ryan back they would rule.


----------



## -Mystery-

peep4life said:


> If FIP brought Joey Ryan back they would rule.


Yes, it would. He fits perfectly into the FIP scheme.


----------



## watts63

*EWF Old Town Showdown*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****

*EWF American Championship*
Vizzion (c) vs. Mikey Nicholls ***-***1/4

Candice LaRae vs. Aiden Riley ***

Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Gatson ***1/2

Espiritu Infernal & Mercurio Jr. vs. Jeremy Jaeger & Evan Jelic **1/4

Dave The Bruiser vs. The Golddn Greek DUD (The Match Lasted For Only 13 Seconds)

*AWS Heavyweight Championship*
Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Liger Rivera ***-***1/4​


----------



## KingKicks

Right i'm going with the return of Whitmer or Evans.

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 6.3.05
Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji* ***½
*
Pro Wrestling NOAH - 5.19.06
Low Ki, SUWA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. KENTA, Naomichi Marufuji, Taiji Ishimori* ***½​


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't be surprised if its a one-shot return for Joe either.

I'm hoping its Cabana but he hasn't got the "We Wish him well in future endeavors" card yet.


----------



## Platt

New show covers


----------



## McQueen

Night of the Butcher II on paper looks pretty fun. Anyone have any opinions on the show who saw it live?


----------



## KingKicks

Hate the Age Of Insanity cover but Night of The Butcher II is alright.


----------



## McQueen

I hope the Japan shows have a badly drawn truck on the cover.


----------



## Maxx Hero

For how bad the summer shows in ROH were I am glad they came full circle and are now beating the shit out of us with these fall shows. Also, WTF is the Danielson picture on the back of AoI?


----------



## Recall

I wonder what the time frame is on the Japan ROH shows, as I would love to get them before money becomes scarse due to me moving house.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Delirious on a DVD cover means I shall not be picking that particular DVD up.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 5/7/05
Differ Cup ‘05 Round 2*
KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kaz Hayashi and Leonardo Spanky ******
*
Pro Wrestling NOAH - 5/8/05
Differ Cup ‘05 Final*
KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Ikuto Hidaka and Minoru Fujita *****¼*

*AJPW 6/8/90*
Jumbo Tsurtua vs. Mitsuharu Misawa ******
*​


----------



## Goku

AJPW 6/8/90
Jumbo Tsurtua vs. Mitsuharu Misawa *****1/4*

~McQueen hates me


----------



## peep4life

Neither of those ROH shows jump out at me as must buys. A couple of matches I want to see, but the shows as a whole don't really interest me all that much.


----------



## Platt

> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in November & early December for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (CM Punk vs. Raven, Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. The Amazing Red & AJ Styles ROH Tag Team Title Match)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> -At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk Pure Title Match with Ricky Steamboat as ref; Carnage Crew vs. Special K Scramble Cage II)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Punk: The Final Chapter 8/13/05 (CM Punk's ROH farewell vs. Colt Cabana; Matt Hardy vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. Low Ki & Homicide)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi must see classic match; Homicide vs. Jack Evans; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal ROH Pure Title Match)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Rave & Abyss; Daniels vs. Joe vs. Cabana vs. Homicide)
> -Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)
> 
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Arena Warfare 3/11/06 (Ring of Honor and CZW collide; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana Three Way Dance; Necro Butcher vs. BJ Whitmer; Austin Aries vs. Matt Sydal)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
> -Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience eight man Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
> -Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
> -Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson in a must see ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico Tag Title Match 2/3 Falls; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Reckless Abandon 11/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer Scramble Tag Match; Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries 30 Min. Ironman Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher; Delirious vs. Adam Pearce Falls Count Anywhere Match)
> -Unscripted III 12/1/07 (The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
> 
> -Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Montreal, Quebec 11/7/08
> -Toronto, Ontario 11/8/08
> -Dayton, OH 11/21/08
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08 (PPV Taping)
> -Collinsviille, IL 12/5/08 (St. Louis area)
> -Nashville, TN 12/6/08
> 
> Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Friday, October 31st at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 10/31 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Night of the Butcher II- Chicago Ridge, IL 8/16/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries; The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a NO DQ Match; Tyler Black vs. El Generico; Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki for the NWA Title; plus more.
> 1. Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King
> 2. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Mitch Franklin & Trik Davis vs. The Phoenix Twins (Tag Team Scramble Match)
> 3. Tyler Black vs. El Generico
> 4. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)
> 5. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Nigel McGuinness
> 6. Roderick Strong runs the Sweet N Sour Gauntlet
> 7. Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 8. The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs (No DQ Match)
> 
> Age of Insanity- Cleveland, OH 8/15/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features the much talked about ROH World Title Match with Nigel McGuinness defending vs. El Generico; Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black; plus more.
> 1. Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw
> 2. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus
> 3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King
> 4. Sara Del Rey vs. Sassy Steffy
> 5. Ruckus vs. Adam Pearce
> 6. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (Age of the Fall Rules Match)
> 7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Age of The Fall
> 8. Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 9. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki
> 10. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> New Horizons- Detroit, MI 7/26/08 (DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor's eighth PPV features Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli for the ROH World Title; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacovbs fight it out; Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki; plus more.
> 
> New Horizons PPV
> 1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young & Mitch Franklin
> 2. Delirious vs, Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Shane Hagadorn (Four Corner Survival)
> 3. Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen
> 4. Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki
> 5. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
> 6. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs fight it out
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> Bonus Matches
> 8. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young
> 9. Rumble of Honor
> 
> Guest Booker with Jerry Jarrett (DVD-R)
> 
> In Spring of 2000, having expended their supply of bookers, World Championship Wrestling turned again to Vince Russo. But they almost didn't.
> 
> Now Jerry Jarrett, a man poised to help the ailing company, finally gets his chance in the latest edition of the critically acclaimed series Guest Booker.
> 
> Jarrett is given control of the bloated, failing empire and the opportunity to revive it before ultimate peril.
> 
> Jarrett is asked to trim a roster of dozens down to the bare necessities and use the remaining talent to create the angles that would finally allow them to be competitive with the WWE product again.
> 
> -How many guys?
> -How many titles?
> -How many angles?
> -Just what on earth can get WCW back in the race?
> 
> Shoot Interview with Terri Runnels (Double DVD-R)
> 
> Finally, The Horny She-Devil sits down for her first shoot interview. Terri opened up to her fans for 3.5 hours while enjoying a full bottle of wine and a plate of cheese.
> 
> You can get a full list of topics discussed during this interview under the DVD description on the ROH website.
> 
> Shoot Interview with Van Hammer (DVD-R)
> 
> A nearly two hour shoot interview with former WCW wrestler Van Hammer. Here is a list of some of the questions that were asked...
> 
> How did you first discover pro wrestling and what led to you training to wrestle?
> Who came up with the Van Hammer gimmick?
> How did you get hired by WCW so early in your career?
> Memories of your debut against Terry Taylor on the Clash of Champions?
> Thoughts on Kip Frye?
> What was your opinion of the "Best Match" bonus he gave to wrestlers for big events?
> Memories of Dusty Rhodes as booker?
> Your feelings when Bill Watts replaced Kip Frye and were you familiar at all with Watts prior to WCW?
> Watts was known as being very hard on the boys - did you ever experience that firsthand?
> Were you surprised when WCW fired Watts?
> Memories of the Falls Count Anywhere match against Cactus Jack in WCW?
> Did you ever suspect Mick Foley would end up the huge star that he eventually became?
> Thoughts on Foley's books, if you've read them.
> Memories of the arm wrestling feud with Vinnie Vegas and did you ever think Kevin Nash would go on to become a star of his magnitude?
> After leaving WCW, you never really popped up anywhere else on the national scene - did you attempt to get a WWF/E or ECW deal?
> Why is it you haven't tried to work the indy scene?
> What led to your WCW return in the late 1990s?
> You were obviously familiar with Raven from his run as Scotty Flamingo in the early 1990s in WCW. How had he changed over the years?
> Memories of The Flock, positive or negative?
> Initial thoughts on Vince Russo and Ed Ferrara?
> Memories of the Misfits in Action gimmick?
> Is it true you argued against the Private Stash nickname in WCW because you wanted a higher military rank?
> Do you think it was a mistake to turn Booker T into GI Bro?
> Why did you pretty much opt to retire at that point?
> You helped train Mark and Jay Briscoe when they were first breaking into the business - thoughts on their work and their success?
> Could you see they were going to be stars when they first started training?
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest Q&A Series: Four Horsemen (DVD-R)
> 
> This Q&A session was held at the 2007 NWA Wrestling Legends Convention held in Charlotte, NC. Members of the legendary Four Horsemen are reunited to discuss and take questions from fans about their wrestling careers as member of this elite faction.
> 
> You'll witness the entire session as Tully Blanchard, J.J. Dillon, and Ole Anderson tackle each question, you the fans, toss their way. It's a unique opportunity that most fans never to experience, but you can re-live this night in Charlotte as members of the Four Horsemen recall their glory days in the NWA and more!
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest Q&A Series: Ted DiBiase (DVD-R)
> 
> This Q&A session was held at the 2007 NWA Wrestling Legends Convention held in Charlotte, NC. DiBiase takes questions from frans about his wrestling career and beyond.
> 
> You'll witness the entire session as DiBiase tackles each question, you the fans, toss his way. It's a unique opportunity that most fans never get to experience, but you can re-live this night in Charlotte, as Ted DiBiase recalls his glory days in the NWA as well as his megastar status as the Million Dollar Man in the WWE.
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest 2008 - Q&A with Bruno Sammartino vs Ivan Koloff (DVD-R)
> 
> Former WWWF world champions Bruno Sammartino and "The Russian Bear" Ivan Koloff are icons in the sport. The pair was featured in a Sunday morning question-and-answer session, sharing stories about their historic battles and discussing their larger-than-life careers.
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest 2008 - Q&A with Magnum TA (DVD-R)
> 
> The late-night Friday night Q&A guest was none other than former wrestling great Magnum TA. Host Chris Cruise will get you up close and personal in this very special VIP-only question-and-answer session.
> 
> 2007 NWA Wrestling Fanfest Wrestling Event (DVD-R)
> 
> The 2007 NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest hosted a huge night of wrestling action during the 2007 event held in Charlotte, NC. Past meets present as some of the top stars of today collide in the ring along with the legends that created a legacy in the NWA.
> 1. Christy Hemme vs. Traci Brooks (Talia Madison as special referee)
> 2. Chris Escobar vs. Brad Thomas
> 3. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams vs. Butch Reed
> 4. Team Macktion with The Mulkeys vs. George South Jr. & Sr.
> 5. The Barbarian vs. Timber (Hardcore Match)
> 6. Dustin Rhodes vs. Tully Blanchard with Baby Doll & J.J. Dillon
> 7. The Midnight Express with Jim Cornette vs. The Rock 'n' Roll Express
> 8. Samoa Joe vs. Christian Cage vs. AJ Styles
> 
> 2008 NWA Wrestling Fanfest Wrestling Event Night 1 (DVD-R)
> 
> The 2008 NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest presents it's SHOWCASE WRESTLING EVENT - NIGHT 1 held at the Hilton Hotel University Ballroom.
> 1. Nightmare Ted Allen vs. Gluteus Maximus
> 2. George South, Jr vs. JC Hendrix
> 3. "Action" Mike Jackson vs. Joe Hogan
> 4. Zach Salvation vs. Josh Magnum
> 5. Damien Wayne vs. Sean Denny
> 6. The Naturals vs. Joey Silvia & Malichi
> 7. Ricky Steamboat Jr. vs. George South, Sr. with Baby Doll with Special Referee Tommy Young
> 8. The Beautiful People (Velvet Sky & Angelina Love) vs. Daffney & ODB
> 
> 2008 NWA Wrestling Fanfest Wrestling Event Night 2 (DVD-R)
> 
> The 2008 NWA Wrestling Legends Fanfest presents it's SHOWCASE WRESTLING EVENT - NIGHT 2 held at the Hilton Hotel University Ballroom.
> 1. Ricky Steamboat Jr. vs. Bill White
> 2. George South, Jr. & Rex Sterling vs. The Naturals
> 3. Chris Chance vs. Joe Hogan
> 4. Josh Magnum vs. Chrisifix vs. Malichi in (Three Way Dance)
> 5. Joey Silvia vs. Dillon Cage
> 6. "Action" Mike Jackson vs. Zach Salvation
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest 2007- Hall of Heroes (DVD-R)
> 
> From the NWA Legends Wrestling Fanfest 2007
> 
> The banquest was hosted by Jim Cornette and it featured award plaques being given out to many of the wrestlers in attendance, and some who are no longer with us.
> 
> Wrestlers honored at the 2007 "Hall of Heroes" include:
> 
> Gene Anderson
> Ole Anderson
> Penny Banner
> Bob Caudle
> Swede Hansen
> Rip Hawk
> George Scott
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest 2008- Hall of Heroes (DVD-R)
> 
> The second annual Hall of Heroes dinner banquet and awards ceremony will took place on Friday evening during FanFest 2008. Fans and legends come together for a tremendous buffet feast and to honor several distinguished guests. 2008 inductees were:
> 
> Paul Jones - inducted by Jack Brisco
> Ivan Koloff - inducted by Don Kernodle
> Thunderbolt Patterson - Inducted by Ole Anderson
> Buddy Roberts - inducted by Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin
> Sandy Scott - inducted by Bob Caudle
> Grizzly Smith - Inducted by Terry Allen. Accepted by Sam Houston
> Johnny Weaver - Inducted by Rip Hawk. Accepted by Wendi Weaver
> 
> NWA Wrestling Legends FanFest 2008 - Q&A Roundtable (DVD-R)
> Dangerous Divas- Nikki Roxx DVD-R
> Dangerous Divas- Lorelei Lee DVD-R
> Dangerous Divas- Sara Del Rey DVD-R
> Dangerous Divas- Simply Luscious DVD-R
> Dangerous Divas- MsChif DVD-R
> 
> Ring of Honor Sween N Sour Inc. T-Shirt
> Ring of Honor Camo Cap Flex Fit


That shirt is pretty damn horrible.


----------



## peep4life

ROH really needs to hire someone to design their shirts, dvds, posters, etc. because the stuff has been awful lately.


----------



## Recall

Mrs Gabe has a thing for vehicles at the moment I see.

Fuck knows how that relates to Sweet and Sour....


----------



## Blasko

I marked for that shirt, don't know about you guys.


----------



## watts63

peep4life said:


> I refused to believe that Bino Gambino can have a match over ***, let alone four Watts.


Beleive it my friend, don't let the his PWG matches fool you. He was a really good talent. Damn shame injuries cut short his career. Also, you should give EWF a chance whenever you have free time.

EDIT: Yeah, that shirt is terrible.


----------



## Maxx Hero

The shirts have gotten really good lately (minus the Japan Truck), the new NRC, new Claudio, and new Delirious shirts are superb. This one is off the hook! I like my wrestling shirts to look like regular shirts, but be about wrestling. I don't want them to have a screen print of Morishima. I want it to be subtle. And I think they have been doing a good job lately.


----------



## -Mystery-

Haven't been keeping up with Dragon Gate lately so can anyone tell me of any must see or MOTYCs from Dragon Gate since the Dead or Alive PPV?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Apparently the Shingo/Hulk matches from Infinity and World Gate are pretty great, but I've seen practically nothing of the promotion this year myself.

I also heard that there was an immensely fun show where the ring broke or something, and they had to wrestle on mats in the arena. Sounds like it could be a recipe for disaster, but Yoshino is supposed to be Godly during it and provoke "how the fuck is he not crippled?" thoughts.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Watch the episode with the Tag League Tournament semi's and finals, it's awesome and there's a MOTYC in there.


----------



## KingKicks

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - ?.?.07
GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match*
Ricky Marvin and Kotaro Suzuki vs. Taiji Ishimori and Rocky Romero ****¾*
*
Pro Wrestling NOAH - 4.25.04
GHC Tag Team Title Match*
Mitsuharu Misawa and Yoshinari Ogawa vs. KENTA and Naomichi Marufuji *****¼-****½*

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 8.19.05*
Minoru Suzuki and Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA and Tamon Honda *****

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 6.1.04
GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match*
KENTA and Marufuji vs. Ricky Marvin and Kotaro Suzuki *****½*​


----------



## McQueen

Not enough All Japan Benjo but you're on the right track.

I should watch some of the 08 NOAH I downloaded but Jumbo is just so much more appealing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Currently dl'ing Incoherence vs Super Smash Brothers for the tag titles. I'm pretty hyped to see Uno get some gold!~ .


----------



## KaijuFan

Went apeshit with the past two sales from ROH:
Danger! Danger! The Best of Spanky
FIP - New Year's Classic
FIP - Heatstroke 2006 Night 1
FIP - Bring The Pain
Death Before Dishonor 3
Fate of an Angel
Redemption
Final Battle 2003
At Our Best

....I have issues.


----------



## FITZ

I'm just as bad. My DVD collection is getting out of control. I have so much stuff from so many different companies and I just keep buying more. Mostly indy stuff recently. I also have some issues. I've ordered 3 PWG DVDs, 2 ROH DVDs, a TNA DVD, and I think there is something else that I'm forgetting.


----------



## McQueen

I have about 65 DVD's I have yet to watch so I beat the both of you.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I have about 65 DVD's I have yet to watch so I beat the both of you.


are you trying to make Platt post his collection pics again...?


----------



## McQueen

I know platt beats me. I actually really haven't boughten much lately aside from Platt's Strong/Stevens set and the 2008 WWE PPVS.

Probably will buy Goodhelmets "Best of Memphis" set pretty soon too.


----------



## KaijuFan

Ever order that many DVDs in 4 different orders from the same company though?


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I know platt beats me. I actually really haven't boughten much lately aside from Platt's Strong/Stevens set and the 2008 WWE PPVS.


You got that too? 
Last i talked to Platt something like three people had bought that, which means someone else is as burned as you and me.
Unless he was counting the one he gave to Roderick Strong, in which case i'll see you at the DVD-holics Anonymous meeting (i'll be the one in the super-cool Tyler Black t-shirt)


McQueen said:


> Probably will buy Goodhelmets "Best of Memphis" set pretty soon too.


I should get some details on this Goodhelmet fella because i've heard his name quite a few times...


----------



## McQueen

Goodhelmet makes some mighty awesome comps but i've yet to get anything from him. I'll wear my ROH Tours Japan shirt GP, just look for the Truck.

And Kaiju, yes, yes I have. Last year at one point I had 2 IPV orders, a ROH order, a highspots order and a PWG order all come in the mail within a week.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Kaiju, I told you to stay the hell away from that Spanky DVD. It SUCKS.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> I'll wear my ROH Tours Japan shirt GP, just look for the Truck.


All hail the Truck!


----------



## McQueen

That should be my avatar IMO.


----------



## KaijuFan

superdupersonic said:


> Kaiju, I told you to stay the hell away from that Spanky DVD. It SUCKS.


I couldn't help myself. 5 dollars, even if it sucks at least it's cheaper than most frisbees.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KaijuFan said:


> I couldn't help myself. 5 dollars, even if it sucks at least it's cheaper than most frisbees.


There are three matches worth seeing on there.

- vs. Homicide (from an out of stock show)
- vs. Jacobs (from a show great enough that it equals BUY)
- vs. Lethal (from a show that features an OUTSTANDING Aries vs. Gibson match, meaning you should just buy that show instead as well)

Of those three, I could have saved you the dough and uploaded the Homicide match for you. You should have gotten Best of AJ Vol. 2 instead.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Not enough All Japan Benjo but you're on the right track.
> 
> I should watch some of the 08 NOAH I downloaded but Jumbo is just so much more appealing.


Here is my new plan to conquer all of these matches.

I'm trying to get through all the matches on my computer that are certain files types like .ASF and .RM (There are about 20 matches left of those)

Once they are out the way then i have 420 matches that i can watch on my actual TV and thus enjoy them even more  (with most being AJPW)

EDIT:

*G1 CLIMAX 2002*
Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Masahiro Chono ******


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Northern Navigation*

Chris Hero vs Ruckus - **3/4

Kenny Omega vs Delirious - ***1/4

Sara Del Rey vs Jennifer Blake - *1/2

Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki - ***

Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4-****1/2
-Outstanding technical showcase, loved this!

Roderick Strong vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4

ROH World Title:
Kevin Steen vs Nigel McGuinness (c) - ****1/4
-Great emotion on display in this one. Steen's best singles outing in ROH to date.

No Disqualification:
Age of the Fall vs Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries - ***1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

I really need a prescription to stop:
Sign Of Dishonor
Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## Recall

P:TFC is great. the main event is fun but lacking as a match but the show features one godly tag team match. Joe & Lethal v Ki & 'Cide


----------



## MrPaiMei

More ROH in Japan Thoughts:

SHINGO/DKid/Generico vs. Doi/Yoshino/Hulk: Basically a slightly better version of last year's 6-man in Osaka with Del and Sydal. It's basically regular DG house show killing time for a while (outside of some great heated stuff between Hulk and Shingo) with a pretty damn good last few minutes, mainly thanks to Generico IMO as he became the focus. From there it was all pretty well executed and fun, but this match was never anything more than a showcase and can't really touch the real high end DG in ROH stuff. However, the last 3rd is still great and, while nothing special, DG guys just work great even when not doing much of note, so this match still is reccomended to watch highly. ***3/4

Jacibs/Black vs. Briscoes: Now this I really dug. It's basically a perfect combination of the Briscoes style. They have a real fun round-the-building brawl (for fans who - gasp - aren't conditioned to seeing it every single show)then go into the ring for a tight but exciting finish. Match runs 12 min and flys by. ****

So seriously, Jacobs/Black had one of the best ROH Tag Title runs ever. In my eyes...

vs. Steenerico ***3/4
vs. Aries/Dragon ****1/2
vs. Marufuji/Shiozaki ****1/4
vs. Briscoes ****
vs. Steenerico ****1/2

I mean I'm not saying they're Aries/Strong, but they're definately up there. And if Steenerico's reign is booked like theirs (not a ton of title matches which kills challengers, just big matches against top teams about once or twice a month) just on a longer scale, it will be the best thing ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

KaijuFan said:


> I really need a prescription to stop:
> Sign Of Dishonor
> Punk: The Final Chapter


I'd say good thing you waited for the 10 dollar sale to get SOD. It's a fun enough show but the only things worth seeing is the stuff with Punk + the 4 corner survival.


----------



## KaijuFan

That's what I bought it for ^_^


----------



## Obfuscation

Makes sense.


----------



## watts63

*AWS Bart's Birthday Bash '08*

*Steel Cage Gauntlet Match; AWS Tag Team Championship*
Brandon & Dustin Cutler (c) vs. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Scorpio Sky & Lil' Cholo vs. Shannon & Shane Ballard ****1/4-****1/2

*Steel Cage Match; AWS Light Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Lost (c) vs. LTP **3/4 (Lost Needs To Have More Mic Time...Seriously)

*Steel Cage Match*
Sonny Samson vs. CK Jackson **1/2-**3/4

*Steel Cage Grudge Match*
Shamu Jr. vs. Piloto Suicida ***1/2-***3/4

Black Metal, Extreme Loco & The Awesome Plague vs. Kayam, Enigma de Oro & Willie Mack **3/4

*Bart's Birthday Bash Invitational Battle Royal* **1/4 (LOL Ending)

*NWA Heritage Championship*
TJ Perkins (c) vs. Joey Ryan *3/4-** (Perkins Selling :no

Aaron Aguilera vs. Johnny Goodtime **

Kitana Vera vs. Nikki 3/4* (Even Dino Winwood Couldn't Save This Match)​


----------



## Interjestakostas

NJPW J-Crown Tournament Final 1996 - Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon - ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

I know it's not indy dvd related but does anyone have a link to download the VLC player. Some of the matches from the TPI 08 that I downloaded aren't windows media vids so I was hoping someone could help me out.


----------



## Platt

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## seabs

*Rey Mysterio vs Psicosis - Super J Cup 1995*
_****1/4-1/2_

*Jumbo Tsuruta vs Ric Flair - AJPW 10.19.1985*
_***3/4_

*Pegasus Kid Chris Benoit vs Lionheart Chris Jericho - WAR 12.13.1995*
_****1/2_

*PAC vs El Generico - 2/3 Falls - IPW:UK*
_****_


----------



## Platt

PWG Masters for sale $8 each or the lot for $60 + Shipping

Free Admission
Guitarmageddon
All Star Weekend 2 Electric Boogaloo
Uncanny X-Mas
Self Titled
The Secret Of The Ooze
Jason Takes PWG
Smells Like Steen Spirit
Straight To DVD


EDIT: 10/24 has been named: Return Of The 187


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

random, but is Jack Evans ever going to come back to ROH?

I hate watching AAA. the gimmicks are so ridiculous.

I really miss that guy. he's exciting to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

Random TPI 08 Matches:

Sami Callihan vs Chris Hero -***1/2
Eddie Kingston vs Necro Butcher -***
Sami Callihan vs Eddie Kingston -***1/4
Sara Del Rey vs Claudio Castagnoli -***1/4
Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Drake Younger -***1/2

Wow, IWA pulled through so far. I DON'T BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Blasko

Ian hyped CC/Del Ray for five stars. Heh.


----------



## T-C

It's sad that IWA:MS will outlive ROH and most other indies.


----------



## watts63

T-C said:


> It's sad that IWA:MS will outlive ROH and most other indies.


Now that T-C, is a mystery that may never be solved.


----------



## Obfuscation

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Ian hyped CC/Del Ray for five stars. Heh.


It was a pretty good story driven match, but lol @ Ian saying that.


----------



## KingCrash

*Ring Of Honor – Age Of Insanity*

Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw - **1/2

Delirious vs. Rhett Titus - **

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King - ***

Sara Del Rey vs. Sassy Steffy – DUD

Ruckus vs. Adam Pearce - **

*Age Of The Falls Rules*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Age of The Fall - ***1/4

*FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/4

Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ****1/4 - ****1/2



*CZW - Decision '08*

Joe Gacy, Alex Colon & EMO vs. LJ Cruz, Adam Cole and HDTV - *

Jon Dahmer vs. Teddy Stigma - *1/2

Drew Blood vs. Ryan McBride - **

*CZW Tag Team Title*
2 Girls, 1 Cup (Greg Excellent & Beef Wellington) vs. Team Andrew (Andy Summer & Drew Gulak) - **1/2

*CZW Tag Team Title - Yet Again For No Apparent Reason*
2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. The BLK OUT (Sabian & Ruckus) - DUD

*CZW Tag Team Title - Maybe The Third Time Will Be Entertaining*
BLK OUT vs. H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) - *

B-Boy vs Devon Moore - **3/4

LuFisto, Jesse McKay & Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ryan Eagles & Sami Callihan - **

*High Stakes Fans Bring The Weapons*
Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger vs. Brain Damage vs. "Hollywood" Dylan Summers - ***3/4

Zandig: "I don't know who has been booking this shit for the past year but it fucking sucks!" He said this at the beginning of the show, which by the way turned out to be the worst-booked show of 08.

CZW: Making IWA-MS look like a legitimate organization since 2007. :no:​


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH 10/24 named: Return of the 187


----------



## Recall

vivalabrave said:


> ROH 10/24 named: Return of the 187


"187" would have sounded better as Return of the 187 doesnt quite roll off the tongue but then again I heard the show wasn't all that anyway.


----------



## T-C

(AJ - 4-21-88) Hiroshi Wajima Vs. Tom Magee.wmv (11.85 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2JU6FOO

Everybody watch this, it's amazing.


----------



## vivalabrave

Recall said:


> "187" would have sounded better as Return of the 187 doesnt quite roll off the tongue but then again I heard the show wasn't all that anyway.


Return of the 187 << Return of Hot Stuff, tbh.


----------



## Spartanlax

KingCrash's abuse torwards CZW always makes me smile and "lol". Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Kapone89

T-C said:


> (AJ - 4-21-88) Hiroshi Wajima Vs. Tom Magee.wmv (11.85 MB)
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2JU6FOO
> 
> Everybody watch this, it's amazing.


I agree. such fantastic offense from Magee, and what a build up to the finish.
Don't believe me? alright the match is down right awful, but oh so hilariously bad.


----------



## Platt

> TAKE 25%-30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 25%-30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 25% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 30% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: oct25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for order $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: oct30 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 11/3 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> TNA Cross The Line PPV 3 Pack (Triple DVD Set)
> 
> This DVD brings you 3 of TNA's top PPVs in one ultimate package. This is 2008's Victory Road, Hard Justice and No Surrender rolled into one. These 3 PPVs in 2008 featured some of the best wrestling matches from TNA.
> 
> TNA No Surrender PPV 7/13/08
> 1. WORLD X-CUP ELIMINATION MATCH: Team TNA (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley & Curry Man) vs. Team Japan (Puma & Masato Yoshino & Milano Collection A.T.) vs. Team Mexico (Ultimo Guerrero & Rey Bucanero & Averno) vs. Team International (Doug Williams & Alex Koslov & Tyson Dux)
> 2. KNOCKOUTS GRUDGE MATCH: Gail Kim vs. Angelina Love
> 3. GRUDGE MATCH: Sonjay Dutt vs. Jay Lethal
> 4. TNA TAG TITLE FANS REVENGE LUMBERJACK TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: LAX vs. Beer Money
> 5. TNA KNOCKOUTS TITLE MATCH: Taylor Wilde vs. Awesome Kong
> 6. WORLD X-CUP ULTIMATE-X MATCH: Volador Jr. (Team Mexico) vs. Kaz (Team TNA) vs. Naruki Doi (Team Japan) vs. Shawn Daivari (Team International)
> 7. FULL METAL MAYHEM 6-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH: Team 3-D & Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage & Rhino & A.J. Styles:
> 8. TNA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH: Samoa Joe vs. Booker T
> 
> TNA Hard Justice PPV 8/10/08
> 1. TNA X-DIVISION TITLE MATCH: Petey Williams vs. Consequences Creed
> 2. SIX-KNOCKOUTS TAG TEAM MATCH: Gail Kim & ODB & Taylor Wilde vs. The Beautiful People & Awesome Kong
> 3. TNA WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: LAX vs. Beer Money
> 4. BLACK TIE BRAWL & CHAIN MATCH: Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 5. NEW JERSEY STREET FIGHT: Christian Cage & Rhino vs. Team 3-D
> 6. LAST MAN STANDING MATCH: Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles
> 7. TNA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE SIX SIDES OF STEEL WEAPONS MATCH: Samoa Joe vs. Booker T
> 
> TNA No Surrender PPV 9/14/07
> 1. SIX PERSON TAG MATCH: The Rock N Rave Infection & Christy Hemme vs. Shark Boy, Curry Man, & Super Eric
> 2. FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE: Amazing Kong vs. ODB
> 3. TAG TEAM MATCH: Team 3D vs. Matt Morgan & Abyss
> 4. TNA X-DIVISION TITLE MATCH: Petey Williams vs. Consequences Creed vs. Sheik Abdul Bashir
> 5. TNA KNOCKOUTS TITLE: Taylor Wilde vs. Angelina Love
> 6. LADDER OF LOVE MATCH: Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt
> 7. TNA TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH: Beer Money vs. LAX
> 8. MMA MATCH: Frank Trigg vs. AJ Styles
> 9. TNA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE THREE WAY MATCH: Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle vs. Christian Cage
> 
> Combat Zone Wrestling ’’Ultraviolent Cage Fighting’’ (DVD)
> 
> Here it is the second release in the Combat Zone Wrestling series. This time we bring you some of the classic CZW cage fighting shows.
> 
> The Cage of Death is the ultimate fighting zone and this DVD contains some of its most ferocious and bloody battles. Zandig, Nick Gage, Lobo, Wifebeater, Rukus and all the big names from CZW are featured in this full on in your face DVD release. They call it the “Construction of Destruction” for a very good reason!!
> 
> 1. Lobo vs. John Zandig...Cage of Death IV- Sole Ownership
> 2. Team Zandig (Zandig, Nick Gage, Lobo, Wifebeater, Ian Knoxx, New Jack) vs. Hi-V (The Messiah, B-Boy, Adam Flash, Backseat Boyz, Nate Hatred)...Cage of Death V- Suspended
> 3. Team Ca$h (Chri$ Ca$h, JC Bailey, Nate Webb, & Sexxxy Eddy) vs. The BLKOUT (Ruckus, Sabian, Eddie Kingston, & Jack Evans)
> 
> Plus: Highlight Reel: Cage of Death I, II, & III
> 
> WWE No Mercy 2008 (DVD)
> 
> Features a ladder match for the World Title with Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels; Triple vs. Jeff Hardy for the WWE Title; plus more.
> 1. ECW Title Match: Matt Hardy vs. Mark Henry
> 2. WWE Women's Title Match: Beth Phoenix vs. Candace Michelle
> 3. Mysterio's Mask At Stake: Rey Mysterio vs. Kane
> 4. #1 Contender's Match: Batista vs. JBL
> 5. Undertaker vs. Big Show
> 6. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy
> 7. World Title Ladder Match: Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels
> 
> wXw...Best of wXw III May-August 2008 (Double DVD-R Set)
> 
> 1. Big Van Walter vs. PCO
> 2. Tommy End vs. Zak Sabre Jr.
> 3. Claudio Castagnoli & Absolute Andy bs. T-Bones
> 4. Chris Hero vs. Steve Douglas (wXw Heavyweight Title Match)
> 5. Drake Younger vs. Bad Bones
> 6. AbLas vs. Doug Williams & Martin Stone (wXw Tag Title Match)
> 7. Drake Younger vs. Andrew Patterson (4 Corners of Pain)
> 8. Mike Quackenbush vs. Steve Douglas (wXw World Title Match)


Why do they always have the best sales when there's no new releases :no:


----------



## mateuspfc

*ROH Driven 2007*
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
*****3/4*

Quite on the level of their GBH V match. Watch these two is just a damn joy... Bad can't wait to see their GHC Jr. Title Match. But this match is pretty damn overlooked and forgotten and it's probably 2007's Top 5.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Does anyone know if the ROH Japan shows are available yet through Samurai TV? If they are, does anyone have the link to their website? Thanks!


----------



## musdy

Is UWA dead???


----------



## Recall

musdy said:


> Is UWA dead???


It died officialy earlier this year, they attempted a comeback but it was just the end.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Fueling The Fire

Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn) v.s The Briscoes-*3/4**
Rex Sterling v.s Pelle Primeau-*1/4**
Rhett Titus v.s Delirious-*SKIPPED*
Necro Butcher v.s Roderick Strong-****-***1/4*
Motor City Machine Guns v.s Team Work-****3/4*
Chris Hero v.s Brent Albright-***3/4*
ROH World Title Match: Ruckus v.s Nigel McGuinness-***1/4*
ROH Tag Team Title Match: Go Shiozaki & Naomichi Marufuji v.s Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black)-*****1/2*


----------



## Bubz

> ROH Driven 2007
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
> ****3/4
> 
> Quite on the level of their GBH V match. Watch these two is just a damn joy... Bad can't wait to see their GHC Jr. Title Match. But this match is pretty damn overlooked and forgotten and it's probably 2007's Top 5.


I have this at 5 Stars and is my one of my favorite ever ROH match's. Just awesome between these two guys who seem to bring out the very best in each other. imo, the best math of 2007 by miles.


----------



## Recall

it is an outstanding match, i love the fact they show they have learnt from their previous encounters and i love touches like that in matches


----------



## Starrcade

A bit non-DVD style but does anyone know when ROH is coming back to UK?


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - 9 F'N Years*

*Aerial Assault Match*
Chuck Taylor, Ricochet, Ryan McBride, Pinkie Sanchez & Spyral - **3/4

Iron Saints vs. Team Andrew (Andy Summer & Drew Gulak) - *1/2

Javi-Air vs. LJ Cruz - DUD

2 Girls 1 Cup (Greg Excellent & Beef Wellington) vs. Joe Gacy & Alex Colon - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sabian - **

*CZW Tag Titles*
Naptown Dragons (Scotty Vortekz and Diehard Dustin Lee) vs. Jon Dahmer & Danny Demanto - **

DJ Hyde vs. WHACKS - DUD

Vordell Walker vs. Kevin Steen - *1/4

SeXXXy Eddy vs. LuFisto - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Ruckus vs. Nick Gage - DUD

*CZW Ultraviolent Underground Title*
Drake Younger vs. Brain Damage - ***3/4
​
The opening spotfest was OK except for the botched ending. Imagine the Summerslam ladder match botch between RVD & Jeff Hardy.

In wrestling when the ref counts 5 and you don't let go, there's a DQ. Except in the Steen/Walker match where it's ruled a No Contest.

When DJ Hyde isn't the worst wrestler in a DJ Hyde match, there's a problem.

The World Title Match was a clusterfuck. First Gage & Ruckus half-ass it through ten min. Then for some reason Devon Moore & Drew Blood interfere and it turns into a tag match. Then Moore and Blood leave just as unexpectedly as they came in. Gage and Ruckus yell at each other while Zandig comes out and tries to start a Five More Min. chant but no one cares at this point. They restart the match anyway only for Ruckus to leave a min. later. Fantastic.

CZW - Come watch the death spiral of a wrestling company.​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

mateuspfc said:


> *ROH Driven 2007*
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA
> *****3/4*
> 
> Quite on the level of their GBH V match. Watch these two is just a damn joy... Bad can't wait to see their GHC Jr. Title Match. But this match is pretty damn overlooked and forgotten and it's probably 2007's Top 5.


It's really sad how people are underrating this match because it was a DVD exclusive match. It's way better than Morishima/Danielson & McGuinness/Danielson & any other matches in 2007. Just awesome, except for the highly noticable no-sell by KENTA when he took the G2S. Other than that it was almost as good as the original.


----------



## Recall

*Taiji Ishimori vs Yoshinabu Kanemura (18th July) - GHC Jnr Heavy Title:*
The standard sprint start with the heel beatdown and body work, leading to the typical face comeback. Yet Taiji had a pretty enjoyable comeback with his lucha style pin attempts and a cool little sequence with him hitting a top rope arm drag on Kanemura and rolling it straight into a Millenium Suplex. All Kanemura did was spam Brainbusters throughout the entire match and we all know that aint overly fun watching the same move and kick out a zillion times over so it did very little in regards to helping the heat or originality of the contest. Overall the match was fun and inoffensive, certainly watchable but nothing special.


----------



## Spartanlax

My Bruiser Brody DVD from Highspots arrived today...yay!!!


----------



## Platt

10/25 has been named Ring Of Homicide 2 :no:


----------



## KaijuFan

blah. Running low on shows names I see.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Ring of Homicide - Homicide joins the ROH vs. CZW war and wins an epic brawl against a then-credible Necro Butcher
Ring of Homicide 2 - Homicide main events Night two of a doubleshot and jobs to the Briscoes

??? I thought Gabe's names were bad.


----------



## Blasko

Yeah, I would have marked for Homicide Navigation.


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Yeah, I would have marked for Homicide Navigation.


Can't use such a show name in this post-Benoit society.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm disappointed R.F. isn't back and he insisted the show be called "Ring of Homocide"


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Alright, I haven't followed any Indy wrestling since August, can someone fill me in on some of the major storylines in PWG, Chikara, and ROH?


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG*
Chris Hero beat Human Tornado in a steel cage to finish the feud & win the world title.
The Young Bucks beat AOTF to win the tag titles.
Low Ki won BOLA
Chris Bosh came back for one night only
Chuck Taylor + The Dynasty in a match = WIN.

*Chikara*
Claudio & Brodie ended their feud in the first ever steel cage match.
Jimmy Olsen returned, betrayed Colin and joined Vin Gerard and STIGMA (formerly Shane Storm) to form the UnStable. Cibernetico will be Gerard’s team vs. Colin’s. 
Vin Gerard still has the YLC.
They’ve teased a Jigsaw return.
Incoherence lost the tag titles to the Super Smash Brothers, who lost them to the Portal. Lince Dorado & Colin Olson have 3 points.
Hydra was suspended 30 days for the wellness policy. :side:
Steve the Turtle is set to face Brodie Lee. No joke.

*ROH*
Gabe scared the shit out of everyone.
Steenerico finally won the tag titles.
Necro quit the AOTF, replaced by Delirious & Brodie Lee. Briscoes ended their feud w/AOTF in Steel Cage Warfare, Aries/Jacobs are settling theirs in three different matches (Anything Goes, Dog Collar, & I Quit. Jacobs leads 1-0)
Strong, Stevens, + Albright are feuding with Sweet N’Sour Inc (Go, Hero, Richards)
Danielson/Claudio are still feuding after Claudio’s heel turn at Death Before Dishonor VI.
Stevens finally defeated Strong for the FIP title only to lose it a month later to Go Shiozaki.

That's about all I can remember off the top of my head. Oh, and CZW sucks ass.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Wait, Bosh came back? What show was that?


----------



## KingCrash

He came back against Scorpio Sky at Life During Wartime for one match only.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Thanks Crash, i'm glad Steenerico finally got the belts.


----------



## Platt

New covers


----------



## -GP-

aw, no truck


----------



## KingKicks

I'll definitely be ordering them when they are released.

Neither cover is bad, but neither are that great imo.


----------



## Recall

I will be buying those shows without hesitation but those will be my last ever roh shows, complete change in my life is gonna leave me skint so they better be worth it


----------



## Cleavage

The new video wire is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmiwxKA9VXw

And the return of Prince Nana


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

One of Ring of Honor's most popular sales is back. Start your holiday shopping now!!! Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. PREORDER DVD'S ARE NOT INCLUDED!!!
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selection in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the item. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selection must be the lowest priced item you are buying. For example if all of the DVD's are the same price it doesn't matter which you are listing as the free one. However if you are selecting (3) DVD's priced $20 and (1) DVD priced $15 then the free DVD must be the $15 one.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. Grab Bags can not be included in the sale in any form.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Thursday, November 13th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!



NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

The Tokyo Summit- Tokyo, Japan 9/14/08 (DVD)

It's one of the biggest shows in the history of ROH. Stars from Ring of Honor, Pro Wrestling NOAH, Kensuke Office, & New Japan Pro Wrestling come together with international implications.
1. Tetsuya Naito & Yujiro vs. Genba Hirayanagi & Kotaro Suzuki
2. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
3. Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto
4. El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Takeshi Morishima 
6. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
7. KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima
8. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH World Title Match)

Battle of the Best- Tokyo, Japan 9/13/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor returns to Japan featuring the stars of Ring of Honor and Dragon Gate. Features Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson in a Non Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Briscoes Tag Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards; El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk; plus more.
1. Eddie Edwards vs. YAMATO
2. Austin Aries vs. Ryo Saito
3. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards
4. El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (Non Title Match)
6. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match
Bonus Matches:
-MsChif vs. Amazing Kong (Shimmer Vol. 9)
-Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title- Dangerous Intentions 2008)

TNA Kurt Angle: Champion (2 Disc Set)

Two-time national collegiate champion, Olympic gold medalist, and over 20 time world champion. Kurt Angle has held world titles in every major professional wrestling organization in existence. Angle is the greatest professional wrestler in history. This new release contains over 3 hours of complete matches and special features that give a behind the scenes look at Kurt and his amazing career.

Matches include:
1. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Genesis 2006
2. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Turning Point 2006
3. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...30 Min. Iron Man Match- Final Resolution 2007
4. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles vs. Christian Cage vs. Chris Harris vs. Samoa Joe...TNA World Title King of the Mountain Match- Slammiversary 2007
5. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Winner Take All Match- Hard Justice 2007
6. Kurt Angle vs. Jay Lethal...X-Division Title Match- No Surrender 2007
7. Kurt Angle vs. Sting...TNA World Title Match...Bound For Glory 2007
8. Kurt Angle vs. Sting...TNA World Title Match...Impact 10/28/07
9. Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata...IWGP Title Match- Global Impact
10. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...TNA World Title Match- Lockdown 2008

Last Call with Raven & Sandman (DVD)

The Ultimate Insiders series has become synonymous with the being the ultimate in behind-the-scenes wrestling “shoot” interviews. This was SUPPOSED to be a nice quiet night at the bar with Dr. Keith Lipinski interviewing two of the biggest icons in EXTREME, Raven and Sandman. But, on the eve of XPWs Cold Day In Hell, all hell broke loose as Terry Funk, New Jack, and Mustafa crashed the set.

5 of the biggest names in the history of EXTREME wrestling, all in one place, and all recalling stories and experiences that have not been told until now! Word simply cannot describe what was to follow. . .

PLUS
Over an hour of bonus footage including PREVIOUSLY UNRELEASED matches

WWE Viva La Raza- The Legacy Of Eddie Guerrero (3 Disc Set)

Eddie Guerrero was a consummate professional wrestler, the most successful member of the three-generation Guerrero family dynasty of superstars. His matches were showstoppers wherever he competed, be it Mexico, Japan, ECW, WCW, or WWE, where he reached the pinnacle of his career, winning the WWE Championship. His rivalries and partnerships with Rey Mysterio, Chavo Guerrero, Batista, and more were legendary. Viva La Raza--The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero collects the greatest matches and moments from Eddie's career including over 25 matches.

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’The Ties That Bond’’ Port Richey, FL 8/30/08 (DVD-R)

1. Kory Chavis vs. Sedrick Strong
2. The Lifeguards vs. Team Vision (Chasyn Rance & Mr. Saint Laurent)
3. Damballah vs. Eddie Taurus (Last Man Standing)
4. Bumz 'R' Us vs. Lou The Fixer & Snow (Falls Count Anywhere)
5. Jerrelle Clark vs. Scott Davis
6. Jaison Moore vs. Nooie Lee (2008 Jeff Peterson Cup Qualifier)
7. Sideshow vs. Jon Davis
8. Shawn Osborne & Francisco Ciatso vs. Bruce Santee & Miles Long


----------



## WillTheBloody

Using the B3G1F sale and getting Battle of the Best, DBD6, The Tokyo Summit, &....which should I do?

A) get Age of Insanity
B) get Night of the Butcher II
C) get neither and wait for GBH7
D) get a life


----------



## peep4life

WillTheBloody said:


> Using the B3G1F sale and getting Battle of the Best, DBD6, The Tokyo Summit, &....which should I do?
> 
> A) get Age of Insanity
> B) get Night of the Butcher II
> C) get neither and wait for GBH7
> D) get a life


I'm in the same boat as you kinda (I already have DBD6), and I don't really feel like Age of Insanity and Night of the Butcher II are worth buying, so I'm going with C, or waiting for a different sale so I can just get the 2 Japan shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*

The Briscoes v.s The Vulture Squad (Jigsaw & Ruckus)-**1/2*
Chris Hero v.s Delirious-**1/2*
Eddie Edwards v.s Roderick Strong-***1/4-**1/2*
NWA World Title Match: Brent Albright v.s Adam Pearce-*****1/2*
Relaxed Rules: Necro Butcher v.s Jimmy Jacobs v.s Austin Aries-***1/2*
Naomichi Marufuji v.s Go Shiozaki-*****-****1/4*
The Motor City Machine Guns v.s El Generico & Kevin Steen-****1/2*
ROH Title Match: Bryan Danielson v.s Tyler Black v.s Claudio Castganoli v.s Nigel McGuinness-*****1/4*


----------



## Recall

Since all the cool kids are doing it:

*Death Before Dishonor VI*

The Briscoes vs. The Vulture Squad **
Chris Hero vs. Delirious **
Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards **3/4
*NWA World Title Match: *Adam Pearce(c) vs. Brent Albright ****1/4
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries **1/2 (with a very good angle advancement)
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki ****
The Murder City Machine Guns vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen ***1/2
*ROH World Title Match:* Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4


----------



## KaijuFan

Age of Insanity doesn't look bad, I've seen worse shows for a freebie .


----------



## FITZ

I just got my first set of Dragon Gate DVDs. 4 discs and 8 hours, I think everything is from 2006. I bought it on ebay and the seller sent me these 5 bonus discs and I really don't know what they are, especially this one disc that just says El Darado and I date from August of 2007. It's more Japanese wrestling but it's not Dragon Gate and I have no clue what company this is from. The other 4 discs are from ivp.com (I think that's the name at least) and it looks looks like 2 Dragon Gate events. 

My 10 PWG DVDs that I also bought should be here today. A lot of early events but one of them is the Tango and Cash Tournament to crown the first PWG tag champs. It sells for something like $30 on pwg's website but is sold out. I also couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## antoniomare007

man, Chris Bosh needs to come back to wrestling, his match with Scorpio Sky was really good....he still has "it".


----------



## mateuspfc

Ratings for PWG's Life During Wartime event, please?


----------



## Platt

SAVE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: fall25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/14 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

The Tokyo Summit- Tokyo, Japan 9/14/08 (DVD)

It's one of the biggest shows in the history of ROH. Stars from Ring of Honor, Pro Wrestling NOAH, Kensuke Office, & New Japan Pro Wrestling come together with international implications.
1. Tetsuya Naito & Yujiro vs. Genba Hirayanagi & Kotaro Suzuki
2. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
3. Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto
4. El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori
5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Takeshi Morishima
6. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)
7. KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima
8. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH World Title Match)

Battle of the Best- Tokyo, Japan 9/13/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor returns to Japan featuring the stars of Ring of Honor and Dragon Gate. Features Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson in a Non Title Match; Age of the Fall vs. Briscoes Tag Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards; El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk; plus more.
1. Eddie Edwards vs. YAMATO
2. Austin Aries vs. Ryo Saito
3. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards
4. El Generico, Shingo, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (Non Title Match)
6. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match

Bonus Matches:
-MsChif vs. Amazing Kong (Shimmer Vol. 9)
-Sal Rinuaro vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title- Dangerous Intentions 2008)

TNA Kurt Angle: Champion (2 Disc Set)

Two-time national collegiate champion, Olympic gold medalist, and over 20 time world champion. Kurt Angle has held world titles in every major professional wrestling organization in existence. Angle is the greatest professional wrestler in history. This new release contains over 3 hours of complete matches and special features that give a behind the scenes look at Kurt and his amazing career.

Matches include:
1. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Genesis 2006
2. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Turning Point 2006
3. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...30 Min. Iron Man Match- Final Resolution 2007
4. Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles vs. Christian Cage vs. Chris Harris vs. Samoa Joe...TNA World Title King of the Mountain Match- Slammiversary 2007
5. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...Winner Take All Match- Hard Justice 2007
6. Kurt Angle vs. Jay Lethal...X-Division Title Match- No Surrender 2007
7. Kurt Angle vs. Sting...TNA World Title Match...Bound For Glory 2007
8. Kurt Angle vs. Sting...TNA World Title Match...Impact 10/28/07
9. Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata...IWGP Title Match- Global Impact
10. Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe...TNA World Title Match- Lockdown 2008

Last Call with Raven & Sandman (DVD)

The Ultimate Insiders series has become synonymous with the being the ultimate in behind-the-scenes wrestling “shoot” interviews. This was SUPPOSED to be a nice quiet night at the bar with Dr. Keith Lipinski interviewing two of the biggest icons in EXTREME, Raven and Sandman. But, on the eve of XPWs Cold Day In Hell, all hell broke loose as Terry Funk, New Jack, and Mustafa crashed the set.

5 of the biggest names in the history of EXTREME wrestling, all in one place, and all recalling stories and experiences that have not been told until now! Word simply cannot describe what was to follow. . .

PLUS
Over an hour of bonus footage including PREVIOUSLY UNRELEASED matches

WWE Viva La Raza- The Legacy Of Eddie Guerrero (3 Disc Set)

Eddie Guerrero was a consummate professional wrestler, the most successful member of the three-generation Guerrero family dynasty of superstars. His matches were showstoppers wherever he competed, be it Mexico, Japan, ECW, WCW, or WWE, where he reached the pinnacle of his career, winning the WWE Championship. His rivalries and partnerships with Rey Mysterio, Chavo Guerrero, Batista, and more were legendary. Viva La Raza--The Legacy of Eddie Guerrero collects the greatest matches and moments from Eddie's career including over 25 matches.

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’The Ties That Bond’’ Port Richey, FL 8/30/08 (DVD-R)

1. Kory Chavis vs. Sedrick Strong
2. The Lifeguards vs. Team Vision (Chasyn Rance & Mr. Saint Laurent)
3. Damballah vs. Eddie Taurus (Last Man Standing)
4. Bumz 'R' Us vs. Lou The Fixer & Snow (Falls Count Anywhere)
5. Jerrelle Clark vs. Scott Davis
6. Jaison Moore vs. Nooie Lee (2008 Jeff Peterson Cup Qualifier)
7. Sideshow vs. Jon Davis
8. Shawn Osborne & Francisco Ciatso vs. Bruce Santee & Miles Long


----------



## KingKicks

You have got to be fucking kidding me.

I make an order yesterday and now they put a 25% off sale up. Typical.


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH in Japan - 9.14.08

*Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2-***3/4*

A decent match with some surprising back-and-forth action (neither man was particularly dominant), but was ultimately not all that memorable. I loved Jacobs' countering of a jawbreaker lariat attempt into the End Time, and it was building to a nice climax but kinda fell flat in the closing minute or two. Not bad by any means, and it does whet my appetite for a rematch down the line.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH New Horizons

The Briscoes v.s Silas Young & Mitch Franklin-*1/4**
Four Corner Survival: Delirious v.s Erick Stevens v.s Ruckus v.s Shane Hagadorn-*3/4*-**
No DQ Match: Kevin Steen v.s Necro Butcher-****1/4*
Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki v.s Roderick Strong & Naomichi Marufuji-****1/2*
ROH Title Match: Claudio Castganoli v.s Nigel McGuinness-******
Bryan Danielson v.s Tyler Black-*****1/2*
Unsactioned Fight: Jimmy Jacobs v.s Austin Aries-*N/A or **3/4*


----------



## Recall

Groovemachine said:


> ROH in Japan - 9.14.08
> 
> *Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2-***3/4*
> 
> A decent match with some surprising back-and-forth action (neither man was particularly dominant), but was ultimately not all that memorable. I loved Jacobs' countering of a jawbreaker lariat attempt into the End Time, and it was building to a nice climax but kinda fell flat in the closing minute or two. Not bad by any means, and it does whet my appetite for a rematch down the line.



Its strange, you rate it ***1/2-***3/4 yet your description reads like its a poor match. when did ***1/2 become the new **?


----------



## Groovemachine

No, not a poor match by any means, I guess I just had higher expectations for it. ***3/4 is a really good match in my book, as it was, but there was something preventing it from being really memorable (i.e. ****+).


----------



## Obfuscation

mateuspfc said:


> Ratings for PWG's Life During Wartime event, please?


Buy it, excellent show. I was there live and trust me, I don't think you should pass it up, especially for it only being 15 bucks.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Super Smash Bros. vs. Osirian Portal

Awesome match. Not an MOTYC but just under. Features the perfect 3 fall structure that fpr whatever reason is not always used like tag formula is, as we get a sprint to the 1st fall, workover (great workrate outta the students too) into nearfalls for the 2nd, and crazy nearfalls for the 3rd. FInish is awesome and fits perfect. ****-****1/4


----------



## KaijuFan

Benjo™ said:


> You have got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> I make an order yesterday and now they put a 25% off sale up. Typical.


Just wait for the Black Friday sale mang.


----------



## Platt

Driven 08 cover


----------



## KeepItFresh

I really like that cover.


----------



## Platt

Really?


----------



## KeepItFresh

Larry Sweeney looking ridiculous. What is not to love?


----------



## Sephiroth

That cover is so lame. I hope Glory By Honor VII is released by the 21st/22nd shows.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I'm not surprised that you don't like it.


----------



## Recall

Looks like a DVD about a used car sales man.


----------



## Meteora2004

The shots of the Hammerstein in the background are what really bug me about the cover; that would have worked much better for ... I don't know, a show actually held _at_ the Hammerstein? That, combined with the random shot of Sweeney on the front, just looks really lazy. I do like the logo, though. 

Also, hopefully they didn't forget to put the second N in McGuinness before they sent the show out for replication; it's always embarrassing to see typos (e.g. "NIPPON BUBOKAN" before the intros for Briscoes vs. Marufuji/Sugiura on the TNP DVD).


----------



## Platt

11/7 & 11/8 named:

11/7/08 The French Connection
11/8/08 Bound By Hate


----------



## KeepItFresh

Terrible names.


----------



## dman88

From Northern Navigation to The Tokyo Summit, can anyone tell me what are the must-haves? I'm looking to save some money and not buy all of them


----------



## Mark.

dman88 said:


> From Northern Navigation to The Tokyo Summit, can anyone tell me what are the must-haves? I'm looking to save some money and not buy all of them



Death Before Dishonor VI - I just ordered this tonight, and while I haven't seen anything of it yet, a lot of people believe it's a top show of this year. MCMG vs Steenerico is a dream match of mine, the Fourway is apparently a MOTYC, Albright vs Pearce has surprised all on put on a fantastic match and I hear good things about Shiozaki/Marufuji.

You mentioned Northern Navigation, definitely get that. Three fantastic matches in a row with Dragon/Claudio, Marufuji/Roderick and Steen/Nigel. Not a bad match on the card.


----------



## KaijuFan

Wait until the Black Friday sale man, they'll probably have some 30% off type of sale or a buy 1 get 1 free deal.

As for show recommendations:
I enjoyed the hell out of Death Before Dishonor 6
Northern Navigation is a great overall show with a nice crowd to boot


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Winner Takes All
(Of My Fucking Patience)*

Jon Dahmer vs. E.M.O. - *

*Submission Match*
Diehard Dustin Lee vs. Drew Gulak - **1/4

*Winner Takes All*
LuFisto vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Spyral BKNY vs. OMG vs. Stupefied vs. LJ Cruz - **

2 Girls, 1 Cup (Beef Wellington & Greg Excellent) & Player Uno vs. The Miracle Ultraviolence Connection (Cheech, Cloudy & Brodie Lee) - ***

*Hollywood Rounds Rules*
Dylan Summers vs. Danny Havoc - DUD
You know what would be fun for a show, let's have Necro Butcher wrestle instead of fight. Add Nicky Benz and a cast of yardtards, multiply that by 9 months with no payoff at the end and you get the best feud CZW has to offer. Ugh.

*Panes Of Glass*
Scotty Vortekz vs. Andy Sumner – **1/2

BLK OUT (Sabian & Ruckus) vs. Alex Colon & Joe Gacy - **1/4

*Falls Count Anywhere*
DJ Hyde & Brain Damage vs. Insane Lane & WHACKS - **
And just to point out, when you have Falls Count Anywhere as a stipulation, you might want to actually use it. :no:

*No Rope Barbed Wire – CZW World Title*
Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - ***




*PWG Life During Wartime - 5th Anniversary Show*

Brandon Bonham vs. Arik Cannon - **1/4

Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Charles Mercury & Mikey Nicholls - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Phoenix Star - **3/4

Kikutaro vs. Necro Butcher - A comedy match you'll either love or hate. I enjoyed the hell out of it.

The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. KAZMA & MIYAWAKI vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***3/4

*One Night Only*
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky - **** - ****1/4

*PWG World Tag Title*
Roderick Strong & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4

*PWG World Title - Steel Cage Guerrilla Warfare*
Human Tornado vs. Chris Hero - ****​


----------



## Platt

The next stage of my master clear out begins with my IWA:MS collection. £3 each or the lot for £90 plus postage

Stylin in Summertime
Phenomenal Invasion
An IWA Freak-A-Thon
Dedication
No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005
Christmas Carnage 2005
Big Ass Christmas Bash 2005
Strong Style Revolution 2005
Edge Of Insanity
Necro vs Joe II
There Goes The Neighbourhood
A Blue Summer Nights Strut Comedy
Simply The Best VII
Scorpio Rising
February Fury 2007
March Massacre 2007
Bad Blood Rising
Extreme Heaven 2007
Blood Is Thicker Than Water
Beginning Of The End
A Rotten Farewell
Bloodfeast 2001
Christmas Carnage 2001
300th Show
Stylin & Profilin
500th Show
Ian Rotten Roast
Locked & Loaded
28 Days
Wrestling In Hades
Anniversary XI
Put Up or Shut Up 2008
For the Love of Rollin


----------



## antoniomare007

which are the best Lyger vs Benoit and Lyger vs Eddie matches?


----------



## Maxx Hero

> No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2005


Was that the one with the three way wargames match? How was that?


----------



## Undertaker777

antoniomare007 said:


> which are the best Lyger vs Benoit and Lyger vs Eddie matches?


Liger/Eddie BOSJ finals '96 is an amazing match. Benoit/Liger 8/19/90 is great, but I only have a link to the clipped version. Their Starrcade '95 match owns, though.


----------



## Recall

ROH Battle of the Best and ROH Tokyo Summit have arrived, thats some speedy service ROH.

The crowd is so small for the Battle of the Best show, sooooo many empty seats especially at the front rows. It seems most of the fans there just bought the cheaper seats as the back is more filled out than the front, its a little dissapointing to see. At least halfway through the show more people seem to filter in, and the crowd came alive the most during the brawling main event (very much a DDT crowd)

Production is top notch and the in ring action is pretty decent too 

*ROH Battle of the Best*
1. Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/2* (A decent match, had some painful botches but i've seen much worse)

2. Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries ***1/2* (Sound phsychology with Aries selling his back real well, just a little lacking as a match)

3. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ****1/2* (A very good and competitive bout, lots of hard hitting strikes and excellent exchanges. They really played well on the fact both were once team members and had learnt from that)

4. Generico, Shingo & Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk, Yoshino & Doi ***** (A fun match that took quite a while to get going but was entertaining when it did, due to the exciting Dragon Gate overkill style)

5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4* (Easily their most techincal match in a very long time, with the crowd into the reversals and impressive counters. Had an old school british feel to it and I loved it)

6. AOTF vs. Briscoes ***3/4* (A fun bout with the crowd uber into it, lots of brawling and a sense of a fight rather than a striaght up wrestling match. Felt a little short but was a nice change of pace)

Overall an enjoyable show, people may not like the fact the fans were very very quiet but it didn't bother me but have a feeling it will turn people off the show. I will give the show a reccomendation based on the McGuinness/Dragon & Davey/Strong encounters but a show as a whole there are obviously better out there yet those two matches deserve a viewing.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'll probably be skipping Battle of the Best since the 6 man tag is all I'm interested in. Some more reviews couldn't hurt...

Edit: I fucking NEED this...


----------



## Platt

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 15% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Tuesday, November 18th at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 15% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Tuesday, November 18th at 9am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


30% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 30% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

11/21- Dayton, OH
11/22- Chicago Ridge, IL (Rising Above PPV Taping- Samoa Joe returns)
12/5- St. Louis Area
12/6- Nashville, TN
12/26- Philadelphia, PA
12/27- New York, NY (Final Battle 2008)
1/16/09- Manassas, VA
1/17/09- Edison, NJ
1/30/09- Detroit, MI
2/6/09- Coral Springs, FL
2/7/09- Orlando, FL
2/27/09- Danbury, CT
3/20/09- Pittsburgh, PA Area
4/17/09- Montreal, Quebec
4/18/09- Toronto, Ontario Area
5/8/09- Boston, MA

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 15% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, November 18th at 9am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Driven 2008- Boston, MA 9/19/08 (DVD-Preorder)

Driven PPV
1. Austin Aries vs. Delirious
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Jessie McKay
3. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards
4. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Three Way Elimination Match)
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Vulture Squad vs. The YRR vs. The Necro Butcher (Scramble Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match)

Bonus Matches
9. Grizzley Redwood vs. Chasyn Rance
10. Rhett Titus vs. Josh Daniels
11. Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles

Shoot Interview with Ric Flair (3 Disc Set-Preorder)

This is THE SHOOT INTERVIEW OF A LIFETIME with Ric Flair. Three discs with over 10 hours of in-depth interviews, stories, and so much more from the legendary "Nature Boy." Get the shoot interview you've always waited for!!!

Womens Extreme Wrestling ’’War’’ PPV (DVD)

Women's Extreme Wrestling's WAR features hardcore matches inside the ring and in remote areas of the arena and locker room creating battlefield for extreme warfare. This “No Holds Barred”, anything goes, action-packed pay-per-view event features gothic and erotic Annie Social, “Blonde Bombshell” Jewelz, “The Queen of Extreme” Francine, F.B.I. The Full Breasted Italian, Lauren Looselips, Black Barbie, “The Devilishly Erotic” Lucy Furr, One Dirty Broad, the Exotic Latina Goddess Isis and from the pages of Playboy, Mary Alejo.


----------



## Recall

ROH Battle of the Best and ROH Tokyo Summit have arrived, thats some speedy service ROH.

The crowd is so small for the Battle of the Best show, sooooo many empty seats especially at the front rows. It seems most of the fans there just bought the cheaper seats as the back is more filled out than the front, its a little dissapointing to see. At least halfway through the show more people seem to filter in, and the crowd came alive the most during the brawling main event (very much a DDT crowd)

Production is top notch and the in ring action is pretty decent too 

*ROH Battle of the Best*
1. Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards ***1/2* (A decent match, had some painful botches but i've seen much worse)

2. Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries ***1/2* (Sound phsychology with Aries selling his back real well, just a little lacking as a match)

3. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ****1/2* (A very good and competitive bout, lots of hard hitting strikes and excellent exchanges. They really played well on the fact both were once team members and had learnt from that)

4. Generico, Shingo & Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk, Yoshino & Doi ***** (A fun match that took quite a while to get going but was entertaining when it did, due to the exciting Dragon Gate overkill style)

5. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4* (Easily their most techincal match in a very long time, with the crowd into the reversals and impressive counters. Had an old school british feel to it and I loved it)

6. AOTF vs. Briscoes ***3/4* (A fun bout with the crowd uber into it, lots of brawling and a sense of a fight rather than a striaght up wrestling match. Felt a little short but was a nice change of pace)

Overall an enjoyable show, people may not like the fact the fans were very very quiet but it didn't bother me but have a feeling it will turn people off the show. I will give the show a reccomendation based on the McGuinness/Dragon & Davey/Strong encounters but a show as a whole there are obviously better out there yet those two matches deserve a viewing.


*ROH Tokyo Summit*
1.Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black **3/4
2.Miyamoto vs. Eddie Edwards **
3.El Generico vs. Ishimori ***
4.Briscoes vs. Morishima & Richards **3/4
5.Danielson vs. Kanemaru **** (Uber epic)
6.Nakajima & Marufuji vs. KENTA & Ibushi ****1/4 (Fucking incredible)
7.Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong **3/4 (decent but lacking)
8.Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***

Awesome, awesome show. Much better than Battle of the Best, many more fans and far more vocal. Matches 5. & 6. are out of this world and deserve all the attention possible and then some.

Sorry the review for Tokyo Summit is shorter, but im in a slight rush


----------



## KeepItFresh

Well I'll get both shows, but I will not be watching that Dragon Gate 6-man. It has lame written all over it.


----------



## Obfuscation

KeepItFresh said:


> Well I'll get both shows, but I will not be watching that Dragon Gate 6-man. It has lame written all over it.




I expect to love both the 6 man & Danielson/Nigel. I'm going to dl them as soon as the international 6 man from ASW 7 finishes.

I CAN'T wait to see how this turns out. Better deliver with some good psychology along the Dragon Gate style and not be along the lines of a Briscoes-esque match. I might rant if that happens.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH Fueling The Fire*

*Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn vs The Briscoes*

An ok way to start off the show. It wasn't quite a squash, but The Briscoes dominated for most of it, especially Hagadorn since Pearce wasn't in it all that much. Pearce still managed to bring some good heel moments which made up for him barely being in the action. This is just another match to make the reuniting Briscoes look good.

***1/4*


I have to bring this up, it's so good. Nigel cuts a promo for his match with Ruckus later on, when Rhett Titus interrupts to show the video of him and who we're supposed to imagine is Daizee Haze. Nigel, shocked at what he sees, says "Wow, I've seen 2girls1cup but that's...that's something else". Gotta love these Titus backstage promos.


*Rex Sterling vs Pelle Primeau*

Poor Rex Sterling, I think that's the second time he's lost to Pelle, ROH's littlest, most loved jobber. Well, jobbers gotta get wins at some point to make it somewhat worth something when they get squashed. So that's what happened here, Pelle gets the win in this uninteresting student vs local jobber match.

****


*Rhett Titus vs Delirious*

This was really fun. It had some good comedy moments but still maintained the seriousness of their rivalry. Titus was more obnoxious than ever and he was hilarious. Titus wanted to have a strictly competitive match with no strikes involved. One fan yelled that there should be no bowties either, to which he responded "Brother...there's always bowties!" That didn't last long, however, as he eventually hit a blatant lowblow. From then on, things got serious and more storyline-involved, such as Delirious going for a big dive, but Titus pulling Daizee in front of him. Delirious manages to make him tap to the Cobra Stretch for the win. It wasn't a great match, but it was very fun and entertaining.

***3/4*


*Necro Butcher vs Roderick Strong*

Dammit, Necro, get some tighter shorts or something! His ass was showing almost the entire match. Not much to say about this one, really. Roderick was fun to watch with his stiffness - the loud kicks to Necro's head and, of course, his chops. Necro was, for once, a clearly defined heel in this one which I was glad of because he's usually shit at getting heat, but he at least tried this time. That's all I can say, it was just a typical ROH filler brawl that didn't promote anything or build up any angles.

*****


*Motor City Machine Guns vs Team Work*

Dream match time. Oh, how I wish this had more buildup to it. This was such a great match and everything just went right. It didn't go into overkill, it was dramatic, had a bit of history (Generation Next) and everyone was over. Both teams were faces so they worked on each other, building up to a hot tag each. I liked that they kept the Shelley and Aries interactions to a minimum before the second hot tag to build up the excitement and it was epic when they did clash as they went right into each other. After a great finishing sequence, it was declared a time limit draw. Enter the drama. It just didn't feel conclusive enough and the fans hated it, plus Aries and Shelley wanted to know for sure who was better. After some banter, five more minutes was announced and the crowd was hot. After a Sliced Bread #2/Powerbomb combo, Dragon was taken out the match, shortly followed by Sabin, leaving the epic battle between the former Gen. Next members. After many kicks to the face, knee (thigh) strikes, and submission attempts, all of the which the crowd were on their feet for, the time limit expired again, but it felt conclusive that they were equally great so the crowd didn't mind. After this match, I can't wait for a possible Aries/Shelley match. This could've done with more buildup though, because there wasn't even a mention on a videowire or a previous show, it just kinda happened and they let the commentary and the action tell the story. Nevertheless, this match was great.

*****1/4*


*Chris Hero vs Brent Albright*

This was good. Hero's started calling himself "That Young Knockout Kid" by this point and he cut a good promo before the match, talking about how he's a conquerer and Albright isn't. Hero threw a lot of his stiff-sounding elbows and this match was all about Albright fighting through them and still trying to beat Hero. At one point, he got booted off the top rope and landed on the outside and it appeared he was KO'd, but he managed to continue and Hero just kept hitting elbow after elbow, but Albright fought through and used his power moves to equalise. Albright's plan was to beat everyone in Sweet 'n' Sour Inc. and he's off to a good start by pinning Hero after a Half-Nelson Suplex.

****1/2*


*ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness vs Ruckus*

This match is happening because Ruckus eliminated Nigel from the Honor Rumble and won a title shot. I think it's quite evident that Nigel's running out of opponents if they have to resort to Ruckus. This was pretty boring, I just can't get into Ruckus no matter what flips he does, and that was really his entire offense in this match. Basically the match was: Nigel does mat wrestling - Ruckus does flips - Nigel works on his back - Ruckus can't do flips - Lariat - London Dungeon - Tap - Nigel wins.

***1/2*


*ROH World Tag Team Championship
Go Shiozaki & Naomichi Marufuji vs Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black*

Go didn't tag the fans' hands! I'm so happy. That's one small step closer to being a proper heel, but why's he teaming with face Marufuji against the biggest heel team in ROH? Do they not care at all about Go? The weird thing is, they don't seem to mind tagging with each other even though it seemed like they were rivals a couple shows ago. This match is actually pretty boring and dissapointing. In the early stages of the match, I had a hard time telling who was meant to be the heels and faces because Go, who's meant to be a heel, but is suddenly friends with Marufuji, who's a face, is kicking Jimmy's ass for about 10 minutes, building up to a hot tag to Tyler. I just didn't have a clue, until I broke it down to: Go is a heel, but is a face in this match for reasons I cannot explain. Anyway, this match is really slow-paced and things don't pick up at all until the very end. I heard this was good, but I didn't really like it at all. The finishing sequence doesn't quite make up for the match, but it saves it from being a complete dissapointment.

****1/2*​


----------



## Blasko

CHIKARA's Global Gauntlet (The actual Gauntlet.)

*** 3/4

Notes. 

-Jaki Numazawa is on botch duty and further proves he's passible unless if it's a death match or he's teaming with Jun Kasai.
-Worker Ant sucks. I hope someone big lariats him for that shitty Stan Hansen impersonation. 
- Soldier Ant is stiff. 
-Fire Ant is fun. 
-The pop Kingston gets is amazing.
-Team BJW was well put, except Jaki.
-The dead lifts in this match are sexy.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Death Before Dishonor VI*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Jigsaw & Ruckus - ***

Chris Hero vs Delirious - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards - ***1/4

Brent Albright vs Adam Pearce - ****1/4

Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***
-Really entertaining angle-wise. More of an angle than a proper 'match' per se.

Go Shiozaki vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4
-Wow these guys really tore into each other, pulling out all the stops. A couple of pretty spectacular spots.

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Motor City Machine Guns - ***3/4

Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Tyler Black - ****1/2-****3/4


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

80s All Japan > ROH. 70s All Japan also > ROH.

Giant Baba v Harley Race (AJPW, 12/9/75) ***1/2
Giant Baba v Billy Robinson (AJPW, 7/24/76) ****1/4

Tiger Mask II v Kuniaki Kobayashi (AJPW, 1/6/83) ****1/2
Tiger Mask II v Kuniaki Kobayashi (AJPW, 6/21/85) ***1/2

Can't be bothered going into detail on any of them, but I dig Kuniaki Kobayashi. I haven't seen much of him outside his stuff with Misawa under the hood, but that's a great series anyway. He's kinda like Koji Kanemoto at times in that "I'm a dick so me no sell your shit", but he doesn't get much credit compared to a lot of juniors from the decade.

My indifference towards Race continues as he just doesn't seem to draw me in to anything he does. He's really good, but I'm never invested in his matches, especially this one, as my dog trying to fight with a sock provided more entertainment. I'm probably overstating it a little since I watched Baba opposite Billy Robinson right after it, and my investment in anything involving Billy Robinson probably made my indifference towards Race seem more than it is since I'm glued to every damn thing Billy does. Basically, Robinson is fucking incredible. Seriously, having seem only about 20 Billy Robinson matches, I can say he's one of the greatest wrestlers I've ever seen. His ability to make everything seem realistic is mind-numbing at times, and he just fucking OWNED in the Baba match. He's got such a unique style, and some of the stuff he does is just straight up cool as Hell to see. Literally using his skull to try and snap Baba's leg is awesome. So yeah, Race = good yet uninspired. Robinson = better than every motherfucker.


----------



## vivalabrave

Dog vs. Sock rating plz Andy?


----------



## Kapone89

Bow before your future joshi legend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egu8TbjZ4eY


----------



## -GP-

Kapone89 said:


> Bow before your future joshi legend:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egu8TbjZ4eY


I marked for President Ramu mutual respect at the end

That being said, the kid is impressive move-wise. That crusifix into a sunset flip into a bridging half crab at 1:30 is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KeepItFresh said:


> Well I'll get both shows, but I will not be watching that Dragon Gate 6-man. It has lame written all over it.


That's okay, you can keep watching your ****1/2 Shane Hagadorn mat classics that have perfect execution and fluidity.


----------



## Maxx Hero

She very much does have potential, like a young Gail Kim, but that runny knee she does needs work, it looks way to loose for my tastes.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Battle Of The Best*

Yamato/Edwards - **1/4
Aries/Saito - ***
Strong/Richards - ***1/2
6 Man Tag - ***1/2
McGuinness/Danielson - ****-****1/4
Briscoes/AOTF - ***1/4


----------



## Spartanlax

THERE'S A 6 YEAR OLD GIRL BUSTING OUT FISHERMAN SUPLEXES, DOUBLE STOMPS, AND CATTLE MUTILATION!

THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## seabs

*ROH Injustice*

*Jack Evans vs. El Generico *
_***_

*Jigsaw vs. Mitch Franklin *
_*_

*Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau 
*_**_

*Delirious vs. Brent Albright *
_**_

*Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong *
_***1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen - ROH World Title * 
_***3/4_

*Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - World Tag Team Titles*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Some decent matches on there such as CC/Ibushi and Nigel/Steen. Nothing amazing to see though. Solid show all the same._​


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> THERE'S A 6 YEAR OLD GIRL BUSTING OUT FISHERMAN SUPLEXES, DOUBLE STOMPS, AND CATTLE MUTILATION!
> 
> THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME!


Not as awesome as Billy Robinson. :side:


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: nov20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/20 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

$5 OFF DAYTON & CHICAGO TICKETS FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!

You can now save $5 off the all tickets for this coming weekend's live events on Friday night in Dayton, OH and Saturday night in Chicago Ridge, IL. Ticket prices have already been marked down on the website. Please note you can also use the 20% off coupon code listed above to save even more money on your ticket purchase.

Offer ends on 11/20 at 9am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Glad I slipped into that $5 sale yesterday, first ROH order since RIEII. I picked up from FIP the Danielson/Punk 2/3 Falls, the Punk/Strong show, and Evans/Strong, as well as the best of AJ in ROH. I don't really know the names of the FIP shows, they don't really matter though, all I care about on those shows is the main events.


----------



## stinger-splash

MCMG vs Briscoes (Return Engagement) ***3/4

First ROH match I watched in a year, and probably the last one for a while. I'm a huge MCMG fans and they were fantastic in this match, but still I was bored during parts of the match. Crowd was pretty dead, except for some claps after a spot, they were silent all the time. I even heard the wrestlers and referee talk to eachtother many times.
Another annoying thing was no replay of big spots. Some spots weren't even shown, like Shelley's running kick and a dive to the outside. Other than that I think they only had two cameras, which sucked as well.
The action in the ring was still great, lots of fantastic back and forth, especially the final minutes. A few slower parts, but the chemistry was great. Psychology and storytelling were missing tho.
If you're ROH fan and in for some tag team wrestling, definitely watch it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seriously, what Tiger Mask and his New Japan buddies were doing in 1982 pretty much shits over today's "innovation"! Nedless to say, I watched more Tiger Mask.

*Tiger Mask v Steve Wright (NJPW, 4/1/82)*

I probably shouldn't have been surprised that this was great, given the fact that Tiger Mask is Tiger Mask and any German guy wrestling in New Japan during he 80s was gonna provide something cool, but still, I was very surprised at how much I really dug this. Steve is the father of a certain Wunderkid, but I've never seen young Mr. Alex Wright pull out a fraction of the super fun stuff his daddy does. The cartwheels out of wristlocks into nip-ups into headstands into hammerlocks, so on and so forth, are some really fun sequences, and I must say, I marked at a couple of them. My favourite part of the whole match was probably the striking, though. Well, the forearms in particular. Sayama throws some sweet kicks, but this was all about the manly forearms, and both guys just slapped the taste out of the other's mouth with them. I love it. So yeah, minus the completely out of nowhere finish (albeit clean, for a change) this most definitely wasn't a waste of 20 minutes. ****3/4*

-----------------

I also watched some more good shit involving Tiger Mask, as well as another Tiger (black), a snake man, and an assortment of Japanese fellows:

Tiger Mask v Black Tiger (NJPW, 5/26/82) ***3/4
Riki Chosu, Animal Hamiguchi & Yoshiaki Yatsu v Tatsumi Fujinami, Akira Maeda & Kengo Kimura (NJPW, 12/8/83) ***1/2
Yoshiaki Yatsu v Nobuhiko Takada (NJPW, 4/19/84) ***3/4 (Crowd is freaking MOLTEN)
The Cobra v Kuniaki Kobayashi (NJPW, 8/2/84) **** (Cobra somehow manages not to break his spine. And Kobayashi no-sells a tombstone on concrete)
Nobuhiko Takada v Shiro Koshinaka (NJPW, 8/5/86) ****
Yoshiaki Fujiwara v Don Nakaya Nielson (NJPW, 7/31/88) ***3/4 (STIFF)

All of this, aside from the Fujiwara/Nielson match, is available on D-man's site.


----------



## vivalabrave

Finally finished the 1st disc of my Kobashi comp today:

Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (7/1/89) - ***3/4
Kenta Kobashi vs. Ricky Fuyuki (07/11/89) - ****
Kenta Kobashi & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Stan Hansen & Genichiro Tenryu (7/15/89) - ****
Kenta Kobashi vs. Johnny Ace (9/2/89) - ***
Kenta Kobashi vs. Great Kabuki (1/3/90) - ***1/2
Kenta Kobashi & Tiger Mask II (Mitsuhara Misawa) vs. Dynamite Kid & 
Davey Boy Smith (1/20/90) - ***3/4
Kenta Kobashi vs. Tiger Mask II (Mitsuhara Misawa) (3/6/90) - ****1/4

Jobber Kobashi owns.


----------



## KeepItFresh

stinger-splash said:


> MCMG vs Briscoes (Return Engagement) ***3/4
> 
> First ROH match I watched in a year, and probably the last one for a while. I'm a huge MCMG fans and they were fantastic in this match, but still I was bored during parts of the match. Crowd was pretty dead, except for some claps after a spot, they were silent all the time. I even heard the wrestlers and referee talk to eachtother many times.
> Another annoying thing was no replay of big spots. Some spots weren't even shown, like Shelley's running kick and a dive to the outside. Other than that I think they only had two cameras, which sucked as well.
> The action in the ring was still great, lots of fantastic back and forth, especially the final minutes. A few slower parts, but the chemistry was great. Psychology and storytelling were missing tho.
> If you're ROH fan and in for some tag team wrestling, definitely watch it.


Try MCMG/Age of The Fall. It was their best match from their return even if people don't pimp it because they weren't looking forward to that match as much.


----------



## KaijuFan

Maxx Hero said:


> I picked up from FIP the Danielson/Punk 2/3 Falls, the Punk/Strong show, and Evans/Strong, as well as the best of AJ in ROH. I don't really know the names of the FIP shows, they don't really matter though, all I care about on those shows is the main events.


I picked up the 2/3 falls for Dragon/Punk the last 5 dollar sale(Bring The Pain). The match itself is fine but I feel a bit awkward sometimes watching because the crowd is just so small. Aries vs Strong from the same show is worth a watch too. Plus a Heartbreak Express match, not bad for 5 bucks eh?

Next time that comes around I'd reccomend you getting Heatstroke 2006 Night 1. Dragon and Colt have a fantastic match with great comedy bits and an interactive crowd as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

Punk/Danielson fucking OWNS. Probably the best FIP match to date.


----------



## stinger-splash

KeepItFresh said:


> Try MCMG/Age of The Fall. It was their best match from their return even if people don't pimp it because they weren't looking forward to that match as much.


Heard good things about this one as well and it was on my list.

Will definitely try it one day. COD IV is the now the first ROH match on my list to watch.


----------



## peep4life

Speaking of owning and FIP how awesome was it seeing Sal job on ECW last night.


----------



## vivalabrave

-Mystery- said:


> Punk/Danielson fucking OWNS. Probably the best FIP match to date.


I think I'd agree. That or the Redifined main event.

Dragon/Punk's Dangerous Intentions match is also pretty awesome (though not as great). I also like Punk/Cabana from Payback if were talking great matches from FIP.

I thought MCMG/AOTF was better than MCMG/Briscoes II pretty easily until the end of the match. Just went into overkill for me. Same ratings but I liked the Briscoes match a tad more because of that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

vivalabrave said:


> Finally finished the 1st disc of my Kobashi comp today:
> 
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (7/1/89) - ***3/4
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Ricky Fuyuki (07/11/89) - ****
> Kenta Kobashi & Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Stan Hansen & Genichiro Tenryu (7/15/89) - ****
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Johnny Ace (9/2/89) - ***
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Great Kabuki (1/3/90) - ***1/2
> Kenta Kobashi & Tiger Mask II (Mitsuhara Misawa) vs. Dynamite Kid &
> Davey Boy Smith (1/20/90) - ***3/4
> Kenta Kobashi vs. Tiger Mask II (Mitsuhara Misawa) (3/6/90) - ****1/4
> 
> Jobber Kobashi owns.


From what I can remember, these raings are pretty much exactly the same as mine. I saw a few of them a few years ago (and a couple more than just a few years ago) when I never kept any record of my ninja stars (now I'm a sad bastard that keeps them all in a word doc. because I've seen that much shit), but I don't imagine them being too far off what I have them at.

It's really fuckin' amazing how awesome Kobashi was when he was a friggin' young lion that did the job every week. 

I actually downloaded a Kobashi/Kawada match from 6/30/90 yesterday which I don't think I've seen. I was gonna watch it earlier, but the pills kicked in and I fell asleep watching Super Tiger knee Yoshiaki Fujiwara in the fucking skull (which is also awesome, btw).

So yeah, Kobashi owns. As does All Japan in general. And the 27 disc Stan Hansen set I came across today blew my mind. I was hoping to make a big-ass order of comps on payday (Friday), but still manage to keep enough cash for everything else I need (ie. alcohol and protein bars). Now I'll have to eschew the protein bars in favour of 27 discs of Western Lariat.


----------



## vivalabrave

Yeah, 'bash and that Misawa guy have pretty solid chemistry. :side:

Also, Hansen > Protein Bars. I read that somewhere...pretty sure it was the bible. So...yeah, wise choice.


----------



## Recall

How good is Danielson v. Tyler Black from New Horizons?

I thought their Breakout was really overrated, its a good contest not an epic one. I've read insane hype on the ROH board for their New Horizons ppv match and wondered if people on here felt the same?


----------



## Platt

GBH Cover


----------



## McQueen

Why did Kensuke Sasaki not headline that show?

Or at least have his match before Generico?


----------



## vivalabrave

That might be my favorite cover of the year so far. Simple black and white with all the champions works for me.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Nice DVD cover if I say so myself. I wonder who is making the covers now?


----------



## KingKicks

Wow. That cover is fantastic. Might actually be 1 of my favourite ROH covers ever.


----------



## Platt

ROH introduce subscription service.



6 DVDs said:


> Ring of Honor DVD Subscription Package (6 DVD's)
> Item# SUB1
> Description:
> Please read everything below carefully.
> 
> This six DVD subscription package includes the next (6) Ring of Honor DVD's which are released. Your DVD's will be automatically shipped to you on the date of release. Each time a new DVD is released any new subscriptions will automatically start with that particular DVD.
> 
> If you start your subscription today the first DVD you will receive is: Glory By Honor VII- Philadelphia, PA 9/20/08
> 
> PPV DVD's are included in these packages if you have enough titles remaining on your subscription when the DVD is released. The first PPV title included will be: Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08. Approximate release date of this title is January 2009.
> 
> Regular USPS shipping is FREE with the $119.95 price for all U.S. and International customers. Please read below to see how this charge will be handled for each payment method:
> 
> -Credit Card: The shipping charge will appear on your invoice however you will NOT be charged for shipping when we actually bill your credit card.
> -Paypal: To complete this transaction please send $119.95 to [email protected] directly from the paypal site after completing the order on the ROH website. Please include your order number in the "Subject" section of the paypal site.
> -Check/Money Order: Make your payment for $119.95 payable to Ring of Honor Wrestling. Do not include the shipping charge for this item when you send your payment.
> 
> Please note that if you order addiitonal items with this package YOU WILL be charged shipping on those items.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: THIS ITEM CAN NOT BE DISCOUNTED IN WAY OR WITH ANY SALE OR DISCOUNT OFFERED ON THE RING OF HONOR WEBSITE AT ANY TIME. If you place an order and the total price is discounted in way, the order will not be valid.





10 DVDs said:


> Ring of Honor DVD Subscription Package (10 DVD's)
> Item# SUB2
> Description:
> Please read everything below carefully.
> 
> This ten DVD subscription package includes the next (10) Ring of Honor DVD's which are released. Your DVD's will be automatically shipped to you on the date of release. Each time a new DVD is released any new subscriptions will automatically start with that particular DVD.
> 
> If you start your subscription today the first DVD you will receive is: Glory By Honor VII- Philadelphia, PA 9/20/08
> 
> PPV DVD's are included in these packages if you have enough titles remaining on your subscription when the DVD is released. The first PPV title included will be: Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08. Approximate release date of this title is January 2009.
> 
> Regular USPS shipping is FREE with the $189.95 price for all U.S. and International customers. Please read below to see how this charge will be handled for each payment method:
> 
> -Credit Card: The shipping charge will appear on your invoice however you will NOT be charged for shipping when we actually bill your credit card.
> -Paypal: To complete this transaction please send $119.95 to [email protected] directly from the paypal site after completing the order on the ROH website. Please include your order number in the "Subject" section of the paypal site.
> -Check/Money Order: Make your payment for $119.95 payable to Ring of Honor Wrestling. Do not include the shipping charge for this item when you send your payment.
> 
> Please note that if you order addiitonal items with this package YOU WILL be charged shipping on those items.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: THIS ITEM CAN NOT BE DISCOUNTED IN WAY OR WITH ANY SALE OR DISCOUNT OFFERED ON THE RING OF HONOR WEBSITE AT ANY TIME. If you place an order and the total price is discounted in way, the order will not be valid.





20 DVDs said:


> Ring of Honor DVD Subscription Package (20 DVD’s)
> Item# SUB3
> Description:
> Please read everything below carefully.
> 
> This twenty DVD subscription package includes the next (20) Ring of Honor DVD's which are released. Your DVD's will be automatically shipped to you on the date of release. Each time a new DVD is released any new subscriptions will automatically start with that particular DVD.
> 
> If you start your subscription today the first DVD you will receive is: Glory By Honor VII- Philadelphia, PA 9/20/08
> 
> PPV DVD's are included in these packages if you have enough titles remaining on your subscription when the DVD is released. The first PPV title included will be: Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08. Approximate release date of this title is January 2009.
> 
> Regular USPS shipping is FREE with the $339.95 price for all U.S. and International customers. Please read below to see how this charge will be handled for each payment method:
> 
> -Credit Card: The shipping charge will appear on your invoice however you will NOT be charged for shipping when we actually bill your credit card.
> -Paypal: To complete this transaction please send $119.95 to [email protected] directly from the paypal site after completing the order on the ROH website. Please include your order number in the "Subject" section of the paypal site.
> -Check/Money Order: Make your payment for $119.95 payable to Ring of Honor Wrestling. Do not include the shipping charge for this item when you send your payment.
> 
> Please note that if you order addiitonal items with this package YOU WILL be charged shipping on those items.
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE: THIS ITEM CAN NOT BE DISCOUNTED IN WAY OR WITH ANY SALE OR DISCOUNT OFFERED ON THE RING OF HONOR WEBSITE AT ANY TIME. If you place an order and the total price is discounted in way, the order will not be valid.



Basically a good idea in theory but they have their pricing way off. Why would I lay down $340 in advance when using only B3F1F and 20% off sales (remembering at times there are even better sales) I can buy those same 20 DVDs for $40 less than the subscription price.


----------



## peep4life

The subscriptions would be a good idea, but like Platt says, waiting for the sales and picking and choosing your buy 3 get 1 free is way better, If they made the subscription cheap I'd be in for sure.


----------



## Derek

Awesome cover to GBH, having the guys holding all the singles belts on the cover.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Platt said:


> ROH introduce subscription service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a good idea in theory but they have their pricing way off. Why would I lay down $340 in advance when using only B3F1F and 20% off sales (remembering at times there are even better sales) I can buy those same 20 DVDs for $40 less than the subscription price.


The subscriptions are nothing more than transparent attempts to milk the die-hards that have no life and *MUST* watch their precious new ROH shows immediately.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I actually wait about a week to watch the new ROH shows.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

XWT's a helluva site.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Exactly.

Where do you think I get my ROH shows?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Black Tiger v Wild Pegasus (New Japan Best of the Super Juniors Tournament, 6/11/96)*

Holy... motherfucking... shit! This is legit one of the best matches I've ever seen. I had previously only seen the 9 minute clipped version, but upon watching the full 22 minute version, I've came to the conclusion that this is both men's career match (bare in mind that I'm not terribly high on Benoit/Angle from the 2003 Royal Rumble).

Not quite sure how I'd sum this up without verbally gushing over it, but I'll start off by saying that absolutely everything they did was executed flawlessly. Very rarely do I watch a match and think "damn, that's some flawless execution", because it's generally impossible for any two guys to pull off, and expecting that from any wrestler would be absurd. But as this went on, I kept thinking "man, the shit these guys are doing is fucking insanely crisp", and they never let up. Not once.

Aside from that, the story is simple enough, but different enough that it stands out waaaay more than a match built around a headlock probably should in the New Japan junior division circa 1996 (mainly because the NJPW juniors were busting out matches filled with such high-end offense and, y'know, a match based heavily around a "resthold" _not_ in the early 80s isn't something one tends to expect from a juniors match). Benoit just rocks it like a FIEND, constantly going back to it every time Eddie so much as stands up, basically because Eddie's a tricky sumbitch and he will fuck you up if you give him a chance. I love how Benoit gets tired of the headlock for a minute and just annihilates Eddie with a powerbomb, before going right back to the headlock. The crowd pick up on it half way through, and they start to get way behind Eddie, just willing him to make the ropes every time Benoit slaps it on. It's also the best use of a headlock as a heat grabbing hold I've ever seen, and the crowd start to _hate_ him for it. Not in a smarky, workrate based Indy promotion way, like "Oh for God's sake, headlocks are RESTHOLDZ~. More MOVEZ!", but in a "God damn, this guy is literally squeezing Tiger's head to mush. We want Eddie to win, but he's not gonna be able to if he can't get up -- let's boo that Benoit prick!", which is exactly the way it should be, dammit!

Finishing stretch is as epic as you'd expect given the build over the last 15 minutes, and Eddie is just fantastic at selling the damage from the headlock by stopping to shake the cobwebs, staggering at points so to get the "Dude just crushed my skull for 10 minutes, the blood ain't flowin' quite right yet" point across, and just generally being a freaking king as usual. The nearfall off of the tombstone was awesome since half the people probably believed that a tombstone + vice-like headlock = death, and Benoit's attempted murder death kill second rope tombstone (the move he destroyed Eddie with at the previous year's tourney) had the crowd batshit crazy. Of course, Eddie doesn't forget and manages to escape and hit a super hurricanrana off the top before straight murdering Benoit with a nasty as Hell top rope brainbuster, and Eddie's on his way to the final to face that Liger guy.

Soooo much awesomeness. Much thanks to GP Punk for hooking me up with the full version of this too, btw. And no, that rating isn't a typo. 

*******


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> *Black Tiger v Wild Pegasus (New Japan Best of the Super Juniors Tournament, 6/11/96)*
> 
> Holy... motherfucking... shit! This is legit one of the best matches I've ever seen. I had previously only seen the 9 minute clipped version, but upon watching the full 22 minute version, I've came to the conclusion that this is both men's career match (bare in mind that I'm not terribly high on Benoit/Angle from the 2003 Royal Rumble).
> 
> Not quite sure how I'd sum this up without verbally gushing over it, but I'll start off by saying that absolutely everything they did was executed flawlessly. Very rarely do I watch a match and think "damn, that's some flawless execution", because it's generally impossible for any two guys to pull off, and expecting that from any wrestler would be absurd. But as this went on, I kept thinking "man, the shit these guys are doing is fucking insanely crisp", and they never let up. Not once.
> 
> Aside from that, the story is simple enough, but different enough that it stands out waaaay more than a match built around a headlock probably should in the New Japan junior division circa 1996 (mainly because the NJPW juniors were busting out matches filled with such high-end offense and, y'know, a match based heavily around a "resthold" _not_ in the early 80s isn't something one tends to expect from a juniors match). Benoit just rocks it like a FIEND, constantly going back to it every time Eddie so much as stands up, basically because Eddie's a tricky sumbitch and he will fuck you up if you give him a chance. I love how Benoit gets tired of the headlock for a minute and just annihilates Eddie with a powerbomb, before going right back to the headlock. The crowd pick up on it half way through, and they start to get way behind Eddie, just willing him to make the ropes every time Benoit slaps it on. It's also the best use of a headlock as a heat grabbing hold I've ever seen, and the crowd start to _hate_ him for it. Not in a smarky, workrate based Indy promotion way, like "Oh for God's sake, headlocks are RESTHOLDZ~. More MOVEZ!", but in a "God damn, this guy is literally squeezing Tiger's head to mush. We want Eddie to win, but he's not gonna be able to if he can't get up -- let's boo that Benoit prick!", which is exactly the way it should be, dammit!
> 
> Finishing stretch is as epic as you'd expect given the build over the last 15 minutes, and Eddie is just fantastic at selling the damage from the headlock by stopping to shake the cobwebs, staggering at points so to get the "Dude just crushed my skull for 10 minutes, the blood ain't flowin' quite right yet" point across, and just generally being a freaking king as usual. The nearfall off of the tombstone was awesome since half the people probably believed that a tombstone + vice-like headlock = death, and Benoit's attempted murder death kill second rope tombstone (the move he destroyed Eddie with at the previous year's tourney) had the crowd batshit crazy. Of course, Eddie doesn't forget and manages to escape and hit a super hurricanrana off the top before straight murdering Benoit with a nasty as Hell top rope brainbuster, and Eddie's on his way to the final to face that Liger guy.
> 
> Soooo much awesomeness. Much thanks to GP Punk for hooking me up with the full version of this too, btw. And no, that rating isn't a typo.
> 
> *******


I NEED to see this. Like right now.


----------



## Goku

Andy3000 said:


> *Black Tiger v Wild Pegasus (New Japan Best of the Super Juniors Tournament, 6/11/96)*
> 
> Holy... motherfucking... shit! This is legit one of the best matches I've ever seen. I had previously only seen the 9 minute clipped version, but upon watching the full 22 minute version, I've came to the conclusion that this is both men's career match (bare in mind that I'm not terribly high on Benoit/Angle from the 2003 Royal Rumble).
> 
> Not quite sure how I'd sum this up without verbally gushing over it, but I'll start off by saying that absolutely everything they did was executed flawlessly. Very rarely do I watch a match and think "damn, that's some flawless execution", because it's generally impossible for any two guys to pull off, and expecting that from any wrestler would be absurd. But as this went on, I kept thinking "man, the shit these guys are doing is fucking insanely crisp", and they never let up. Not once.
> 
> Aside from that, the story is simple enough, but different enough that it stands out waaaay more than a match built around a headlock probably should in the New Japan junior division circa 1996 (mainly because the NJPW juniors were busting out matches filled with such high-end offense and, y'know, a match based heavily around a "resthold" _not_ in the early 80s isn't something one tends to expect from a juniors match). Benoit just rocks it like a FIEND, constantly going back to it every time Eddie so much as stands up, basically because Eddie's a tricky sumbitch and he will fuck you up if you give him a chance. I love how Benoit gets tired of the headlock for a minute and just annihilates Eddie with a powerbomb, before going right back to the headlock. The crowd pick up on it half way through, and they start to get way behind Eddie, just willing him to make the ropes every time Benoit slaps it on. It's also the best use of a headlock as a heat grabbing hold I've ever seen, and the crowd start to _hate_ him for it. Not in a smarky, workrate based Indy promotion way, like "Oh for God's sake, headlocks are RESTHOLDZ~. More MOVEZ!", but in a "God damn, this guy is literally squeezing Tiger's head to mush. We want Eddie to win, but he's not gonna be able to if he can't get up -- let's boo that Benoit prick!", which is exactly the way it should be, dammit!
> 
> Finishing stretch is as epic as you'd expect given the build over the last 15 minutes, and Eddie is just fantastic at selling the damage from the headlock by stopping to shake the cobwebs, staggering at points so to get the "Dude just crushed my skull for 10 minutes, the blood ain't flowin' quite right yet" point across, and just generally being a freaking king as usual. The nearfall off of the tombstone was awesome since half the people probably believed that a tombstone + vice-like headlock = death, and Benoit's attempted murder death kill second rope tombstone (the move he destroyed Eddie with at the previous year's tourney) had the crowd batshit crazy. Of course, Eddie doesn't forget and manages to escape and hit a super hurricanrana off the top before straight murdering Benoit with a nasty as Hell top rope brainbuster, and Eddie's on his way to the final to face that Liger guy.
> 
> Soooo much awesomeness. Much thanks to GP Punk for hooking me up with the full version of this too, btw. And no, that rating isn't a typo.
> 
> *******


Link for Invincible ?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I don't have the link anymore, unfortunately. I downloaded it a few months ago, but only got around to watching it today. I also checked my PMs to see if the message where Punk linked me to it was still in my inbox, but it's not.


----------



## Goku

....


----------



## stinger-splash

Damn Andy, that match looks awesome. Great review.

Hopefully someone finds a link.


----------



## Goku

Me and GP Punk should get to talking


----------



## -Mystery-

Flair's shoot is on XWT. Thanksgiving break is gonna OWN.


----------



## Undertaker777

Wild Pegasus vs. Black Tiger - 6/11/96

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SKET7DBS


----------



## seabs

*ROH Tag Wars 2008*

*Pelle Primeau, Mitch Franklin, Ernie Osiris vs. Danny Daniels, Michael Elgin, Michael Nakazawa *
_*1/2_

*Rhett Titus vs. Silas Young *
_*1/2_

*Joey Matthews vs. Jigsaw *
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness and Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen *
_***3/4_

*Delirious vs. Necro Butcher - Falls Count Anywhere*
_**1/2_

*Jack Evans and Ruckus vs. Chris Hero and Brent Albright *
_***_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries and Kota Ibushi *
_****_

*AOTF vs MCMG*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Definatly a show worth checking out. The two last matches in particular are great and everything from Nigel & CC vs Steenerico is definatly worth watching. MCMG/AOTF is really good._​


----------



## KeepItFresh

My ROH match of the year is right there.

Edit:

ROH Battle of The Best

Eddie Edwards v.s Yamato-***1/4*
Austin Aries v.s Ryo Saito-****1/4*
Davey Richards v.s Roderick Strong-****1/2*
BxB Hulk, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino v.s El Generico, SHINGO & Dragon Kid-***1/2*
Bryan Danielson v.s Nigel McGuinness-****3/4*
Relaxed Rules: The Briscoes v.s Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black)-****3/4*


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Best Of The Best 8*

*Non-Tournament*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Player Uno & Beef Wellington - **

Josh Prohibtion vs. LuFisto vs. Scotty Vortekz - *1/2

Spyral BKNY vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Drew Gulak - *3/4

The Best Around vs. Sabian vs. Drake Younger - **

Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet vs. Stupefied - **3/4

*Non-Tournament – Ultraviolent Survival 4-Way*
WHACKS vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Diehard Dustin Lee vs. Andy Sumner - ***

*Non-Tournament - Table Match*
Nicky Benz vs. Danny Havoc - DUD

Chuck Taylor vs. LuFisto - **

Drew Gulak vs. Sabian - **1/2

*Non-Tournament - Hardcore Match*
Greg Excellent vs. Brodie Lee - **3/4

*Non-Tournament - CZW World Heavyweight Title*
DJ Hyde vs. Nick Gage - **3/4

*BOTB 08 Finals*
Chuck Taylor vs. Sabian - ***1/4

As if any of you need to be told, but another meh to sup-par show, but still one of the best they've put out in 2008. Unless you need to see LuFisto break out the Burning Hammer or fat guys getting killed with chairs you can skip this one.


*PWG – All Star Weekend 7 Night One*

Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Mark Davis & Ash Riot - *1/2

Vin Gerard vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/2 (But Jacobs singing the Ballad of Lacey was great)

Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/4

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Los Luchas - ***1/4

Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Candice LeRae vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4

*International 6-Man Scramble*
Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC & The Young Bucks - **** - ****1/4

*PWG World Title - Four-Way Match*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

Continues PWG's string of good to great DVDs. Everything after Gerard/Jacobs is enjoyable (Gerard/Jacobs is fine if nothing special but the 1st match was horrible) & the 6-man scramble is the match of the entire weekend. And the live commentary is quickly becoming some of the best in wrestling today.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe I wanted it to happen, but I figured BOTB would have been a fun show to watch. Guess not.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*

*The Briscoes vs Jigsaw & Ruckus*

A fun, fast-paced, psychology-less match. I'm assuming this is the typical MOVEZ~ match of the night that gets the crowd hot and ready for the rest of the show, but is void of any storytelling or emotion. The only other thing this match did was build up The Briscoes since this is their third squash in a row. Mark continues his no-selling streak by ignoring Ruckus' Moonsault Legdrop to reverse into a rollup, even though it's pretty obvious he actually hit the move before it happened and Mark didn't even sell it afterwards. That's like a third of Ruckus' offense no-sold. So to sum up, this was fun and pretty exciting, but never really meant much and I'm assuming wasn't supposed to.

***1/2*


*Chris Hero vs Delirious*

A bit better than their last match, but not by a lot. Delirious was still doing those headbutts that look like shit and that same old short chainwrestling combo he always does. Hero was fine, just his offense while Delirious was down was pretty boring, just strikes. I don't mean his epic stiff Roaring Elbows, just ordinary punches and stomps. The match was only ever interesting at the start when Delirious did the dive onto Sweeney, Dempsey and Hero and towards the end.

***1/4*


*Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong*

Eddie Edwards' first big match since joining Sweet 'n' Sour Inc. and getting somewhat a push, and he doesn't dissapoint Larry Sweeney or me. That's because this was a pretty good match. A lot of people didn't approve of him going over Roderick, but I don't think it was that bad. There was SnS Inc. interference throughout the match and the only reason Edwards won was because Hero KO'd Roderick and he took advantage with a Quebrada. Nonetheless, Edwards look good all the way through and got a lot of good offense - maybe some extensive training courtesy of SnS Inc. is the reason why he's suddenly improved and why he's barely done anything since joining. Roderick still managed to make himself look good in this, so I don't think he's been harmed too much from this loss and it only builds up the feud a little bit more.

****1/4*


*NWA World Heavyweight Championship
Adam Pearce vs Brent Albright*

A LOT of hype going into this one, and it has yet to let down anyone I know. Damn, this blew me away! The match was simple, the atmosphere was great, both guys were over as hell. They didn't need to rely on mat wrestling, stiff strikes or fancy submissions (I'm not contradicting myself, those can make a match great too), the psychology, intensity and drama of the match made this great. Albright was the ultimate face in this, because you knew he might win but the interference from SnS Inc. and the cunning of Pearce was stopping that, and it all changed when Roderick got revenge for earlier on by booting Sweeney's face off! And Pearce was the ultimate heel, he did everything. He insulted the crowd, insulted and spat in the ref's face, bloodied Albright and bumped like a bitch for his moves, then he tapped out furiously to the Crowbar in the end. It's a shame this is Pearce's only great singles match (that I know of) in ROH, because he could've been something great, but ROH relies on more than mic skills and charisma. One thing that makes this match great is the shock value of seeing these two unlikely guys putting on a match of this quality. This is a match definitely worth seeing, _especially_ if you're not a fan of them because you'd be amazed. Also, Sweeney's face after the match is priceless.

*****1/2*


*Jimmy Jacobs vs Necro Butcher vs Austin Aries*

Like quite a few of the matches in the Aries/Jacobs feud, this was mostly storyline with a bit of brawling involved. One thing I've noticed is that Aries now actually wants to hurt Necro, which I don't really understand. A few shows ago he said he wouldn't because he doesn't have a problem with Necro, now he's attacking him. Self defence probably, but nothing says “Join my side” more than a dropkick to the face. This match was all about buildup towards Necro turning on Jimmy, with Jimmy accidentally hitting him several times, even once with a chair. He snapped and started ordering Necro to do everything he tells him to, but then Necro had enough and started punching the hell out of him and caved his head in with a chair. Aries then took advantage and got the win. This wasn’t about in-ring action, it was just a turning point in the Necro angle and a big step in Aries trying to break down Age of the Fall.

*****


*Naomichi Marufuji vs Go Shiozaki*

I’ve come to the conclusion that Go is a face who happens to be taking advantage of Larry Sweeney’s opportunities. It’ll make me stop worrying about him being a shit heel and maybe I can start enjoying his matches more. They were putting this over as a match between the young rising star – Go, and the experienced star – Marufuji. The match started off with Go using his strength to take over and dominate early and give his opponent a run for his money. Being a face vs face match, it meant both guys had to look great so eventually Marufuji made a comeback, took over and started working on Go. That’s where things got interesting, as he just worked on destroying Go’s neck. He even did a Brainbuster on the apron that landed with a sickening thud! That wasn’t enough for him as he did a Shiranui to the outside! Go looked done for good but he managed to beat the ten count and counter Marufuji’s attacks to come back strong. From then on, they went back and forth, with a duel of attempting Superkicks. Marufuji managed to hit one, then get the Pole Shift for the win. The crowd wasn’t into it at the start, but once Marufuji got on offense, they were hot for the rest of the match. I must say, they’re not making Go look particularly strong in terms of wins going into his FIP title shot. He had that draw with Stevens and that’s about it, he’s lost his last couple matches. I would’ve thought that a win over Marufuji would’ve made him look great, especially with the young lion vs accomplished star angle. Nonetheless, this match was great.

******


*Motor City Machine Guns vs Kevin Steen & El Generico*

Two MCMG dream matches in a row and neither disappointed. I particularly liked the Alex Shelley and Steen interactions because they’re just so cocky and egotistical that they naturally dislike each other. They were mocking the other and spitting and blowing their noses in their faces. During the match, they took every opportunity to attack the other, with Shelley getting the one-up towards the end with an Air Raid Crash. I was expecting some sort of epic showdown between the two, but I hope with this they’ll be leading to an eventual rematch. That, and because I didn’t feel that the match was very conclusive. Generico also managed to hit the Brainbustah!!! near the finish. I would’ve marked harder if he hadn’t wasted it in a lowcard match with Jack Evans recently. Seriously, he’d been teasing that move all the way through his ROH run, then he wasted it in a forgettable match, rather than perhaps his first title shot. Either way, this match was fast-paced and exciting all the way through, and as long as I get my rematch, I’m happy.

******


*Four Way Elimination
ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Claudio Castagnoli*

While not as heavily hyped as Albright/Pearce, I'd say this is almost equally as good. It had a great flow to it and I felt as if everything happened at the right time. Nigel avoiding everything he could at the start was good, building up to getting his ass kicked by everyone. Claudio's heel turn just went so well, with him practically getting screwed by losing to a small package. The aggressiveness he showed in contrast to his kinda happy-go-lucky, playing with the fans persona was what I liked. They like to keep Dragon strong and they did that well, with it taking a Ricola Bomb, getting his skull crushed by a chair, then a Lariat to be eliminated. Then it commences to the Tyler Black Kicks Out of Everything Show. I enjoy Tyler, but I don't think he has to kick out of every single move Nigel has. When he could've lost fine to springboard dive countered into a Lariat, he had to take about three more before finally getting put away and he would've gotten over huge regardless. Considering he takes so much punishment while getting in about 3 or 4 moves, I wonder what it would take for him to beat Nigel. I know that sounds like a big complaint, but I still enjoyed this a lot and thought it was great. Nigel was such a great heel as always, declaring afterwards that no one will be able to beat him.

*****1/2*​


----------



## KeepItFresh

Hailsabin said:


> Maybe I wanted it to happen, but I figured BOTB would have been a fun show to watch. Guess not.


I don't know which BOTB you are talking about, but you'd probably enjoy the 6-man Dragon Gate Style tag more than I did from ROH Battle of the Best.


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW's Best Of The Best for this year is what I meant.

Or I'm sure I will KIF. It has Generico + some of my favorites from Dragon Gate. It has to be something I'm into. Just need to see if it beats out the 6 man from PWG's ASW 7.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> Continues PWG's string of good to great DVDs. Everything after Gerard/Jacobs is enjoyable (Gerard/Jacobs is fine if nothing special but the 1st match was horrible) & the 6-man scramble is the match of the entire weekend. And the live commentary is quickly becoming some of the best in wrestling today.


I've watched the older stuff from PWG, I have a good size collection but it's mainly older stuff, and that had Excalibur and Disco Machine as the commentators. There are hilarious but didn't take things too seriously. Is it still the same or have they really started to improve on that?

When I watched PWG Sells(which every that doesn't own the entire PWG DVD collection should go out and buy) I went without the commentary.


----------



## KingCrash

They still joke around but are much more focused on the matches and try to work lines in when they can. The random rotating wrestlers doing commentary for All Star Weekend was great and I hope they try to do that for more of their big shows.



Hailsabin said:


> Maybe I wanted it to happen, but I figured BOTB would have been a fun show to watch. Guess not.


The problem with the show is that they killed the momentum by putting in LuFisto & Gulak instead of Younger & Sanchez. Sanchez & Taylor could have had a good match like they did at the Chris Cash day show and since Sabian was motivated he & Younger would have been better than him & Gulak.

Although seeing Brodie beat the crap out of that fat bearded fuck Excellent with a stop sign did make my day a little better.


----------



## FITZ

That's good. In all the early stuff it's more of a constant joke. There were times when they literally didn't talk about the match at all. Though the arm-drag/head scissors drinking game was pretty funny to listen to.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> The problem with the show is that they killed the momentum by putting in LuFisto & Gulak instead of Younger & Sanchez. Sanchez & Taylor could have had a good match like they did at the Chris Cash day show and since Sabian was motivated he & Younger would have been better than him & Gulak.
> 
> Although seeing Brodie beat the crap out of that fat bearded fuck Excellent with a stop sign did make my day a little better.


Yeah I was really confused when Gulak was put over. LuFisto didn't surprise me too much as she's always been a pretty big deal in CZW and they obviously chose her, over Drake, as the deathmatch wrestler that can go in the ring with straight up wrestling. Plus they also figured that they couldn't pass up the chance on Chuckie T/LuFisto at the time and figured that was a must to book. Idk why the hell Pinkie really wasn't pushed more tho. He did better in the TOD than BOTB, which was kinda odd.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Return Engagement*

*Austin Aries vs. Silas Young *
_**3/4_

*Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Franklin and Alex Payne *
_1/2*_

*Claudio Castagnoli and Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce and Brent Albright *
_**1/2_

*Lacey vs. Daizee Haze vs. MsChif vs. Ashley Lane *
_**1/4
(Ashley Lane is bangin)_

*Chris Hero vs. Delirious *
_**1/4_

*MCMG vs. The Briscoes*
_****1/2_

*Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico* 
_****_

*The Vulture Squad vs. The Age of The Fall *
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen - ROH World Title *
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_MCMG/Briscoes, Kota/Generico & Nigel/Steen are all great matches. The Jacobs stuff is really good throughout the show too. Definatly worth ordering._​


----------



## Obfuscation

I recall Ibushi/Generico being quite radical. 

The whole matix sequences was pretty amazing.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Sells Out*

*Disc 1*

*The Musical*
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson *****¼-****½*
*
The Reason For The Season*
Super Dragon vs. CM Punk ****¾-****
*
*The Reason For The Season*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Adam Pearce ****¼-***½*

*Free Admission (Just Kidding!)*
Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels *****

*All Nude Revue*
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon ****¾-*****

*All Star Weekend 4*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles ****¾*

*Guitarmageddon*
AJ Styles vs. James Gibson ******

*Disc 2*

*2nd Anniversary Show*
Arrogance vs. Scorpio Sky and Quicksilver *****¼
*
*2005 Battle of Los Angeles*
Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, Joey Ryan and Scott Lost vs. Super Dragon, Jack Evans, El Generico and Frankie Kazarian ****¾-*****

*Astonishing X-Mas*
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon *****½*

*Hollywood Globetrotters*
Davey Richards and Super Dragon vs. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans *****¼*

*Threemendous*
Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy *****
*
*2006 Battle of Los Angeles*
CIMA vs. El Generico ****¾-*****

*All Star Weekend 4*
PAC vs. El Generico *****¼*

*Disc 3*

*Based On A True Story*
Joey Ryan vs. The Human Tornado *****¼*

*Holy Diver Down*
PAC vs. Kevin Steen ******

*All Star Weekend 5*
Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC ****½*

*DDT4*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ******
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong and PAC ******

*Giant Sized Annual #4*
PAC and Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ******
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson *****¼*

_Finally got this finished and damn it owned. Let there be a Volume 2._

EDIT:

*Life During Wartime*
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky ****¾-*****

*Life During Wartime*
*Steel Cage Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Chris Hero vs. The Human Tornado ******

*All Star Weekend 7 Night One*
El Generico, Kevin Steen, Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC and The Young Bucks *****-****¼*

*All Star Weekend 7 Night One*
Chris Hero vs. Low Ki vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher ****½-***¾*​


----------



## seabs

*ROH The Tokyo Summit*

*Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *
_***1/4_

*Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto*
_**_

*El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori*
_***1/2_

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Takeshi Morishima*
_***1/2+_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title *
_****1/4-1/2_

*KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima*
_****1/2_

*Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong*
_***1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ROH World Title *
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_VERY Solid show throughout and Danielson/Kanemaru & KENTA & Kota/Fuji & Nakajima are sooo awesome. Only thing that annoyed me from the show was how a lot of the matches seeme to have very sudden finishes. Great show though, definatly worth getting._​


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Night of Infamy 7: Greed*

Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas - **

Rob Tapp vs. Jon Dahmer - *1/2

Ryan McBride vs. EMO vs. LJ Cruz - **1/4

Sami Callihan vs. LuFisto - **1/2

*Barbed-Wire Boards & Glass*
Brain Damage vs. Nick Gage - ***

*Impromptu Brawl*
DJ Hyde vs. Deranged - Just two fatties hitting each other with chairs

*CZW World Tag Titles*
BLK OUT (Sabian & Ruckus) vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup (Beef Wellington & Greg Excellent) - ***

Notorious Inc. (Devon Moore & Drew Blood) vs. B-Boy & Pinkie Sanchez - **3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title*
Drake Younger vs. Sonjay Dutt - ***3/4


Not a complete waste of time from Damage/Gage to the end except for the last tag match just losing steam. And for some reason Zandig ends the show by calling out Younger and then getting involved in a brawl with the COD participants that included glass and barbed-wire boards for not other reason than to show that Zandig can still do a press slam. I honestly think I could take 5 random people on this board and they could book better than him right now. I guess this means that Zandig might be the 6th man in the cage and he'll win the 10,000 Ultraviolent dollars, which I think you can spend at the merch table for a crappy DJ Hyde shirt or something.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Did Zandig start booking CZW again? I remember he hadn't in years but I really got no clue what's going on around there now.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Driven 2008*

Austin Aries vs. Delirious ***½
*
Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright and Erick Stevens ***½*

Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero *****

*Three Way Elimination Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki ****¼*

*Tag Team Scramble*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The YRR vs. The Vulture Squad vs. The Necro Butcher ***¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Roderick Strong *****¼*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****½*

_Decent PPV up until the title matches which were both awesome especially the tag title match which had some incredible heat from the crowd_​


----------



## KingCrash

MrPaiMei said:


> Did Zandig start booking CZW again? I remember he hadn't in years but I really got no clue what's going on around there now.


Seems like he is or at the very least he plays a major part. Either way it sucks & it sometimes looks like he just sees who's there and puts them in matches.


*PWG – All Star Weekend Seven Night Two*

Alex Koslov vs. Susumu Yokosuka - **1/4

El Generico vs. TJ Perkins - ***

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Vin Gerard & Chuck Taylor - ***

Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Low Ki vs. Rocky Romero - ***1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Title*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. PAC - ****1/4

While Night One had maybe the match of the weekend Night Two might be a little better overall. Two great title defenses, a good comedy match in the Dynasty vs. Gerard/Taylor & hard-hitting matches in Low Ki/Romero & Steen/Strong show how good PWG can be. Can't wait for BOLA 08 to come out.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Watched a ton of 80s New Japan and UWF over the last few days.

*Tatsumi Fujinami v Antonio Inoki (New Japan Pro Wrestling, 9/19/85)*

This is one of those "company icon challenged by current ace" matches, and it's worked really damn well. It's predominantly mat based, which is where Inoki's strengths lie, not really deviating from that dynamic until the final 5 minutes or so, but there's never a dull moment. Even the marathon figure four leglock Fujinami lays on Inoki for what seems like an eternity - which would without doubt get boring in most matches - is fine here, especially given the fact Fujinami goes after the leg with some sweet kicks to follow up. The stretch is really awesome, as Fujinami tries to pull out everything he can to slay the dragon, while Inoki must resort to his octopus stretch before being dumped on his skull too much costs him the match. All in all, it goes just over 35 minutes, but it really flew in for me, and their rematch a whole 3 years later goes an hour. That one's even better. *****1/4*

*Yoshiaki Fujiwara v Kazuo Yamazaki (UWF, 1/7/85)*

Fujiwara rules. Always. Yamazaki is pretty damn awesome as well, so this is a no-lose prospect on paper... and it delivers execution. Fujiwara is just tremendous at taking a beating, something Yamazaki is more than happy to dish out, so every near submission attempt from Fujiwara has the crowd popping huge. The absolute best moment in this is where Fujiwara is backed into the corner trying to defend Yamazaki's kicks somehow, and Yamazaki just fucking MURDERS him with a high kick to the back of the head. No bullshit, this is the sweetest sounding kick I've ever heard in shoot-style, and there's one area of the crowd that collectively shit themselves because they think Yamazaki legit dislocated Fujiwara's head from his shoulders. It's not even a "OOOOOOOOHHHHHH" reaction from them, it's a "WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH" because they think someone just died. Fucking wonderful. *****1/4*

*Tatsumi Fujinami v Akira Maeda (New Japan Pro Wrestling, 6/12/86)*

The New Japan v UWF feud -- always great. This is probably the best thing to come out of it, as both guys just stiff the living daylights out of the other. Especially Maeda, who's a royal dickhead at the best of times anyway. The story's simple enough; UWF had recently folded, so the UWF guys - many of which had previously worked in New Japan - came back to NJPW where they feuded with the New Japan guys, resulting in a super hot run for the company. Maeda's the emitome of shoot-style dickheadedness, and with Inoki gone for the time being and Chosu over in All Japan, Fujinami is the main defender of the New Japan - and pro wrestling - style. The best comparison I have for this is a Rocky movie. Even that doesn't quite cut it though because Maeda will KILL any motherfucker that thinks they're a better villain than he is, and Fujinami takes more of a monumental beating than Sly would ever dare to (well, maybe not as Rambo, but John Rambo is a living, breating God), eating the most awesomely lethal shots I've ever seen straight to the teeth, and the crowd is completely rabid for all of it. Unfortunately, Maeda almost legit decapitates Fujinami with a rolling kick, busting his eye open HUGE, so they have to go to a double KO finish before Fujinami dies or something, and that's really the only disappointment in here. If this had continued like it was supposed to, you're looking at a top 10 match of the decade. As it is, it's "only" top 20. *****1/2*

*Nobuhiko Takada v Shiro Koshinaka (New Japan Pro Wrestling, 8/5/86)*

Technically this is a juniors match, but it's worked much more along the lines of one of those "Strong Style" matches that people often refer to, with the blend of pro-wrestling and MMA that Inoki has wet dreams about. Lots of MMA-ish work in the beginning, with Takada ruling shit as usual on the board and Koshinaka trying his best not to have one of his appendages removed from its socket, and that's all good and everything, but the story as it progresses is what I really dug. See, Takada will kick your nose a couple inches across your face. He'll also take your arm or leg home with him after the show. Koshinaka has the ability to do neither of those, really only surviving with his massive heart, crowd support and whatever pro-wrestling skills he has, so it becomes a battle of what's going to win out in the end; Takada's superior abilities, or Koshinaka's heart and will. Crowd are also super hot, and the last 10 minutes or so are awesome with some really great near-falls. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that both guys HATE each other and the amounts of HATE and DISGUST are monumental... the moment where they stop jockeying for holds on the mat so they can slap each other across the face really fucking hard is something I love about the ol' pro-wrestling. You should too. If you don't, go away and listen to Pretty Ricky talk about his Chevy or something because you are not worthy of the MANLINESS contained in this match. *****1/4*

*Nobuhiko Takada v Shiro Koshinaka (New Japan Pro Wrestling, 2/5/87)*

Remember that time I told you how much these guys hate each other (it was about 3 minutes ago, depending on how drunk/slow you are at reading)? Well, they still hate each other. Thank God for that. Not _quite_ as good as their 8/5/86 match, but there is just no way this is anything less than great either. It's probably most famous for Koshinaka's strategy of learning from his mistakes (in that he just can't hang with Takada on the mat), and noticing Takada's broken fingers before attempting to remove them from the rest of his hand. Takada sells like a king, and as the match progresses Kosh just will not let up until he hears Takada cry like a bitch. Once again, there's HATE and DISGUST and MANLINESS. If the Pretty Ricky statement in the last match applied to you, then you might as well skip this one too. Actually, don't bother with any of these if that's the case. ******

*Riki Chosu v Yoshiaki Fujiwara (New Japan Pro Wrestling, 6/9/87)*

Remember what I said about Fujiwara ruling? Well, even I was not prepared for the sheer fucking greatness of Yoshiaki Fujiwara in this match. Honestly, it's difficult to explain how friggin' AWESOME this match is, even though it's only 13 minutes long. Seriously, the people that love Savage/Steamboat from Wrestlemania III *need* to see this match, because I really don't see how the former compares in terms of intense, sub-15 minute matches go. As you've probably guessed already, I'm a fan of a number of things, two of which are Yoshiaki Fujiwara and wrestlers showing HATE towards each other. Well, when Yoshiaki Fujiwara heels like a motherfucking hateful, vengeful GOD before the match even starts, you know I'm gonna love it. Right from the bell he headbutts the shit out of Chosu, rams him into things that people's faces shouldn't be rammed into, jumps on his head, kicks him in the teeth, and tries to break his arm, all with a bastard smile on his face... and the crowd LOVE it. Chosu circa 1987 is really the equivalent of John Cena circa 2006 in terms of crowd backlash (Chosu jumped to rivals AJPW 2 years previous and only recently returned), and no matter what Chosu tries to do, whether it be selling like a champ to get crowd sympathy or get all fired up like a fired up babyface should, the crowd just respond with utter indifference as if to say "Meh, whatever, I'd totally like to see Fujiwara make you dead right about now". It's even more awesome when he fires up against Fujiwara in the corner, stiffing him in the face plenty of times, only for Fujiwara to give him that utterly PISSED off look that would even have Kazunari Murakami shitting his drawers, before laying him out with an elbow. The crowd fucking love that too, btw. The last few minutes are just sensational with both guys bleeding (Fujiwara is a freaking massacre, bleeding from ear to ear) and battering each other. Fujiwara's cross armbreaker attempt draw a MASSIVE pop from the crowd (again, Fujiwara is supposed to be a prick heel here), and Riki's lariats almost cave Fujiwara's face in on more than one occasion, so it's really all about who's the tougher of the two when it comes down to who's gonna win. I know who the crowd are rooting for. The fact that one person in the match is Yoshiaki Fujiwara means that it should now be clear who I was rooting for. And you should be too. Once again, this is aaaaaaaalllll about the manliness. Batshit phenomenal! *****3/4*


I also watched a Backlund in UWF match, but I'm gonna stop typing now because my wrists hurt and I have training in an hour, which is about half as long as I'll need to get the point across that Bob Backlund is better than anything you've ever seen. Him and Yoshiaki Fujiwara.


----------



## Platt

THANKSGIVING DAY SALE- GET 20% OFF YOUR ORDER FROM THE BIG TEN SALE!!!

Use the discount code: bigten in the "discount/promotional code" section when going through the checkout process and save 20% off your order. Today only. Sale ends Thanksgiving Day at 9pm EST!!!


----------



## KaijuFan

So you think they're going to start the sale late tonight like last year?


----------



## -Mystery-

Nearly finished the second disc of the Flair shoot and besides the awkwardness of him chewing tobacco throughout, the shoot is incredibly epic.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Southern Navigation*

*Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau *
_**_

*Rhett Titus and Rex Sterling vs. Mitch Franklin and Sean Denny *
_*1/4_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Damien Wayne - Four Corner Survival*
_**3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens *
_**1/2_

*Jack Evans vs. Necro Butcher *
_**1/2_

*Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs *
_***_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *
_****1/4-1/2_

*Go Shizokai, Naomichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima vs. No Remorse Corps *
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Poor show up until the final two matches which were great. If you've seen Danielson/Black and the 6 Man Tag already then there's not really much else to look out for._​


----------



## antoniomare007

-Mystery- said:


> Nearly finished the second disc of the Flair shoot and besides the awkwardness of him chewing tobacco throughout, the shoot is incredibly epic.


the shoot is amazing, tons of stories and if someone wants to know more about the old days, Flair goes into some cool details explaining how things where back in the day. Today i finished the third disc and tomorrow i'm gonna watch the fourth....i don't want it to end 



PS: agreed on the chewing tobacco thing


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> Nearly finished the second disc of the Flair shoot and besides the awkwardness of him chewing tobacco throughout, the shoot is incredibly epic.


I need to get a hold of this. I don't want to buy it right now since I just spent £170 on wrestling DVDs last week, and I don't have a PWT account either, so it looks like I'll have to wait a while longer, unfortunately.

Flair and tobacco sounds interesting. Very.


----------



## -Mystery-

Andy3000 said:


> I need to get a hold of this. I don't want to buy it right now since I just spent £170 on wrestling DVDs last week, and I don't have a PWT account either, so it looks like I'll have to wait a while longer, unfortunately.
> 
> Flair and tobacco sounds interesting. Very.


PWT sign ups are open. :side:

EDIT: Nevermind. They were like 5 mins ago, but not anymore. Go sign up at XWT, they got the shoot there too.


----------



## Spartanlax

Crash, I gotta ask, why do you keep torturing yourself with these CZW shows? Did you lose a bet or something??


----------



## KingCrash

It's either watch CZW on my lunch break or go into a break room and listen to teenage girls talk about Twilight and old people talk about how long they have to live and what fell off their body that day. And since the same guy who brings in CZW also brings in wXw and some other minor promotions I'm beginning to like, I have to suffer Zandig's overinflated ego about himself.

The day he brings in IWA-MS will be the day I fire his ass. Nothing is worth that.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I'd rather watch IWA-MS than CZW.


----------



## -Mystery-

KeepItFresh said:


> I'd rather watch IWA-MS than CZW.


I'd rather watch WSX than both.


----------



## KeepItFresh

IWA-MS 2002.


----------



## Spartanlax

KingCrash said:


> It's either watch CZW on my lunch break or go into a break room and listen to teenage girls talk about Twilight and old people talk about how long they have to live and what fell off their body that day. And since the same guy who brings in CZW also brings in wXw and some other minor promotions I'm beginning to like, I have to suffer Zandig's overinflated ego about himself.
> 
> The day he brings in IWA-MS will be the day I fire his ass. Nothing is worth that.


Fair enough answer, and relieving to say the least.


----------



## KingCrash

And at least my suffering's almost over. Even the guy that's bringing them in is starting to get disgusted with it when we point out every fault.


*PWG – All Star Weekend Six Night One*

*PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki - ****1/4 (Still can't believe this was the opener)

Karl Anderson vs. El Generico - **1/2

Ronin vs. Scorpio Sky - ***

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*Number One Contender - Best of 3*
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino vs. Matt & Nick Jackson - ***1/2

Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins - *3/4

CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/4

*Intergender Six Person Tag*
Chris Hero, Candice LeRae & Necro Butcher vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Human Tornado & Eddie Kingston - ***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

Perkins/Koslov would have been good if they cut out like 10 min. 

17 min for two guys that the fans don't care THAT much about was pretty absurd. Let alone the match was rather dull.


----------



## KingCrash

Especially considering CIMA/Yokosuka could have been better if it went a little longer.


----------



## Obfuscation

Agreed. Don't know why they only made it go 10 1/2 min. Oh well the double main events rounded out a pretty great show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

BLACK FRIDAY SALE- SAVE 35%-40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
Thursday, November 27, 2008

BLACK FRIDAY SALE- 35%-40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

It's that time of the year, and Ring of Honor is offering a tremendous savings to our loyal fans. You can now save 35%-40% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $100 save 35% off the order. Orders that are $100 and up save 40% off the order. This is the first time ever we've offered 40% off your order.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders under $100 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders $100 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: friday40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 11/29 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well. I put my large order in. 
Glory By Honor 7
Tokyo Summit
Domination
Escape From New York
This Means War
Best of Dragon Gate vol 1
Fifth Year Festival: Philly, Liverpool, and Finale
Good Times, Great Memories
Battle of St. Paul
All Star Extravaganza 3
and both NRC shirts. 
whew. Anyone else take advantage of the sale?


----------



## Platt

:cuss: ROH are so fucking annoying everytime they do a huge sale they remove half the stuff I want from their site.


----------



## vivalabrave

Caught up a little on ROH with the sale:

New Horizons (I have every PPV)
DBD VI
the 2 Japan Shows
GBH VII

40% off = win.


----------



## Guest

Was gonna pre order the Edge DVD today with the sale. ****s


----------



## KingKicks

David said:


> Was gonna pre order the Edge DVD today with the sale. ****s


That was what i was going to do aswell :cuss:

Oh well, still managed to pick up a few WWE PPV's with the sale along with the TNA Cross The Line PPV Pack.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I got 
Northern Navigation
Death before Dishonor VI
Tokyo Summit
Glory By Honor VII

No time the hard part waiting for the dvds.Really excited for Tokyo Summit and Glory by Honor as I have heard mixed reviews for the shows


----------



## peep4life

Fuck, ROH taking off Driven and the Edge dvd there is nothing I want to pick up except for GBH7 so I guess I'll wait for some more dvds to come out and get it in a Buy3 get 1free. Don't real feel like buying dvds just cause there on sale, so I'm straying away from the WWE/TNA ones I would buy and probably not watch.


----------



## KaijuFan

Yeah the pre-orders going off the site really bites, the Edge dvd looks fantastic. So out of anger I beat up my wallet some more.
Vendetta
Weekend of Thunder Night 1
Glory By Honor V Night 1 (attack of the tent!)


----------



## antoniomare007

Undertaker777 said:


> Wild Pegasus vs. Black Tiger - 6/11/96
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SKET7DBS


holy shit!!! that was beyond great...thank you for hooking up the link.

I don't like star ratings but this is certainly a ***** match imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

No 10 dollar sale = no buys from me.


----------



## Tarfu

*ROH Driven 2008*

Austin Aries vs. Delirious ***½*

Sara Del Ray vs. Jessica McKay *DUD*

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards *****

Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn ****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½*

The Briscoes vs. The Vulture Squad vs. YRR vs. The Necro Butcher ***½*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong ******

*ROH World Team Championship*
Age Of The Fall vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****½* - *******

---------

This show didn't have anything spectacular to offer, not until the two superb main events. Steenerico/AOTF is one of the biggest MOTYCs of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation

idk why I haven't downloaded the main event from that show yet.

Generico winning tag gold, yet I've missed out. I'm gonna have to get it right now.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Wow, I really need to catch up on my indy shit.

Any shows that I need to get: Chikara, CZW, IWA-MS, ROH?

Since basically the start of the year.


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> Any shows that I need to get: *IWA-MS*?


LOL


----------



## KeepItFresh

If you can download the two Jacob/Whitmer matches just get those. Everything else is not worth looking into.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> LOL


I will rip your heart out and eat it. Twice. <3


----------



## Platt

Honestly if you took every IWA match from this year you'd struggle to make a single show from whats worth watching.



> HOLIDAY WEEKEND SALE- TAKE 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> Missed the Black Friday Sale? Don't worry, you can still save big on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com. You can now save 35% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: weekend into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/1 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.


Pre-orders still not included :no:


----------



## KingCrash

Sucks about the no pre-orders but at least I can finish my gift shopping this week.

Very easy to recap IWA's and CZW's 2008:

IWA
Fat guys hit each other with chairs while an apathetic crowd watches
Necro Butcher half-asses it in deathmatches whenever he feels like showing up
Eddie Kingston shows up unexpectedly for a show or two
Ian Rotten bounces checks & tricks people into buying DVDs that are basically student shows with a deathmatch attached now and then

CZW
Fat guys hit each other with chairs while an apathetic crowd watches
Necro Butcher half-asses it as a hollywood scumbag whenever he feels like showing up
Eddie Kingston shows up unexpectedly for a show or two
John Zandig apparently realized he can't book and just gave in to randomness about halfway through the year


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

KingCrash said:


> Sucks about the no pre-orders but at least I can finish my gift shopping this week.
> 
> Very easy to recap IWA's and CZW's 2008:
> 
> IWA
> Fat guys hit each other with chairs while an apathetic crowd watches
> Necro Butcher half-asses it in deathmatches whenever he feels like showing up
> Eddie Kingston shows up unexpectedly for a show or two
> Ian Rotten bounces checks & tricks people into buying DVDs that are basically student shows with a deathmatch attached now and then
> 
> CZW
> Fat guys hit each other with chairs while an apathetic crowd watches
> *Necro Butcher half-asses it as a hollywood scumbag whenever he feels like showing up*
> Eddie Kingston shows up unexpectedly for a show or two
> John Zandig apparently realized he can't book and just gave in to randomness about halfway through the year


I don't follow either of these promotions in any capacity, but the bolded part intrigues me. I'm guessing the "Hollywood" part implies that he acts like a douche because he's "big-time" now in ROH?


----------



## Platt

He started a gimmick as Hollywood Dylan Summers after the filming for The Wrestler happened in CZW basically came out in a Flairesque robe with a manager/agent and refused to do deathmatches etc. Built a feud with Danny Havok who wanted Necro not Dylan and after 6 months+ of build and fans shitting on it Zandig drops it without the big payoff match which should of happened at COD and might of saved the angle instead of wasting 6 months on nothing.


----------



## Mark.

*ROH Age of Insanity*

*Kevin Steen vs Jigsaw*

Decent way to start off the show, fun and enjoyable with a little underdog twist. Steen uses his superior strength early on to prevent Jigsaw from doing anything, but he finds a gap and is able to counter everything into an armdrag. That is until Steen pulls the brakes with a sick Powerbomb. From then on, it's all Steen so it's evident he's playing the heel in this one. Makes sense - at the last show, he was telling El Generico they need to be more aggressive and not hold anything back, so to be dominated by Jigsaw of all people would just be silly. Besides, Steen still brought his charm that everyone loves him for. Jigsaw's comeback was good too. His forearms and shoulder tackles are doing nothing to phase Steen, so he comes out of nowhere with a loud Enzuguiri followed by a Tornado DDT for a nearfall. Back and forth from then on until Steen hits a Swanton for the win. Good way to start off the show.

***3/4*


*Rhett Titus vs Delirious*

This match was all storyline and it worked really well, I think. Delirious came out depressed and as a result, couldn't get any offense against Titus, who was taunting him throughout, even revealing the "Daizee pants" with her face on them. Jimmy Jacobs then came out and encouraged Delirious to seek vengeance on Titus for stealing his girl and gloating about it, which eventually fired him up and he destroyed Titus by busting him open and hitting 5 Panic Attacks in the corner! After the match being ruled a KO victory to Delirious, Jimmy then asked him to join Age of the Fall, comparing this situation to his love for Lacey. Daizee then comes out to convince him otherwise, but her "betrayal" and lack of persuasive skill doesn't prevent Delirious from siding with Jimmy, leaving a sad fairy tale-like ending, with everyone in this love triangle broken, and only Jimmy to benefit. I'll give **** for the great storyline development and ** for the actual wrestling, so I'll just meet in the middle.

*****


*Kenny King vs Bryan Danielson*

Crowd is VERY hot for this match, they seem rather excited considering it's obviously not gonna be one of Dragon's main event level matches. Dragon comes to the ring wearing a tank top that seems quite suspicious...and when he takes it off he's sporting some MAJOR tan lines! It's actually distracting. But what a match this was. King was the ultimate cocky heel in this, always trying to one-up the more experienced man and having something to say. He was really enjoyable and I kept wanting to see him get his ass kicked by Dragon. Even in defeat, the fact that he managed to last nearly 15 minutes with Dragon is enough to put him over and seem like a credible midcarder. He makes it obvious why out of all the YRR members, he was chosen to come back. Although, I wouldn't have objected to Jason Blade returning too and them tagging, but that would hold King back. Dragon seemed to still be in his happy-go-lucky mode, I was hoping he'd be selling the chairshots by Claudio or be a bit more aggressive as a result. The only sign of that we got was him not letting go of the Fujiwara Armbar after the match. Anyway, this was a great way to start King's singles run and I can't wait to see more of him.

****1/2*


*Adam Pearce vs Ruckus*

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. Just looking at who's involved makes me cringe and predict this will be bad. Hopefully Pearce will surprise me once again and put on a great match like the one against Brent Albright. Meh, this was average, nothing more. It was what you'd expect from both guys, with Ruckus' sloppy flips and Pearce's only attribute being his charisma. The only thing interesting about this is that Pearce won by using Albright's finisher, the Half-Nelson Suplex, even then it still looks like Pearce screwed that up.

***1/4*


*Age of the Fall Rules
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries*

So AOTF Rules is meant to be a purely scientific wrestling match. Doesn't quite make sense at first, but as Tyler explained in his promo, it's a test of Aries' self control against someone he hates. Aries doesn't hate Tyler as much as he hates Jimmy, so Tyler goads him by telling him about when he was in the car when Lacey got spiked. Good way of making sense out of this match, because I didn't quite understand at first. For a while, it is very technical. 10 minutes of back and forth chain wrestling with some really interesting sequences. Eventually, for some reason Aries starts striking Tyler with punches and forearms. Ain't that the heelish thing to do in a match like this? It then just seemingly becomes a normal match. I couldn't spot a formula to this, it just seemed like 10 minutes of sticking to the stipulation with no one getting the advantage over the other, then it was the finishing sequence already. I didn't understand it. I'm guessing the point of this match was to prove that Jimmy's mind games were getting to Aries, but even then, it doesn't make his willpower look any good if Jimmy's second-in-command only needs to make one snide comment to set Aries off. Anyway, the match was interesting to watch but I don't quite understand the point of it.

****1/4*


*The Briscoes vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious*

So here we have the typical ROH in-crowd, plastic chairshots brawl. But wait, no Necro Butcher? There's a twist. Although it was just another Briscoes vs AOTF members fight, it was quite good. Nothing made it unique from the other brawls, it was just ok. Not much to say here really, like I said, it was just like any other brawl.

*****


*FIP World Championship
Erick Stevens vs Claudio Castagnoli*

At first I was interested in this because it's a glimpse at what heel Claudio will be like, but I'm not that pleased. I find him boring. It's fine that he's not doing his crowd-pleasing moves, but what's replaced them? Just punches, it seems. And a moustache. I actually got pretty bored during this match, I just can't get into Claudio's new personality. He's angry, likes to hurt people. Ok...That just seems to be all there is. Literally the most interesting part of the match was the aftermath when Dragon and Claudio got in a fight and even that ended quickly.

***3/4*


*Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki vs Brent Albright & Roderick Strong*

Pretty good match. Started off kinda slow but got really interesting towards the end. Hero got the win after Sweeney threw him an elbow pad that's apparently loaded with something, then he Roaring Elbowed Roderick. That Young Knockout Kid's a cheat!  Just a continuation of the big guys vs Sweet 'n' Sour Inc. feud, nothing more, nothing less. But I especially liked the interactions between Go and Roderick with the mini chop wars. I'm hoping for a match down the line between these two since it's one of the few potentially great Go matches they haven't given away randomly. I do wish Eddie Edwards was present after his match with Roderick as a bit of follow-up to it also.

*****


*ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico*

This match was great, and it was destined to be great. Nigel's the most over heel in ROH, Generico's one of the most over faces in ROH. Nigel can play a great bully, Generico can play a great underdog. Nigel was on top from the start, but there were a few times where it seemed like he'd underestimated Generico. Nigel's armwork soon began, which Generico sold great as usual and he used every trick he had to keep him from doing anything. When Generico started his comeback, that's when things got really great. He was able to shock Nigel with Yakuza Kicks out of nowhere and the nearfalls were amazing and had the crowd on their feet. I never knew what it was that was gonna put Generico away and some of the bumps were sick, he always landed on his neck. Then things got really dramatic when Nigel had the London Dungeon and Generico was about to tap, but Steen came down to support him and get him fired up. From then on, he kicked out of every Lariat he received, and that's a lot. It wasn't quite the overkill of the Tyler Black matches, but it was enough to get you on the edge of your seat. Eventually Nigel managed to put him away with a Jawbreaker Lariat and one last London Dungeon attempt. This match made Generico look fantastic...at the expense of all of Nigel's main moves, but everyone kicks out of them anyway. That's one of my few complaints about Nigel - he can never end a match with one finisher. Anyway, this match was very exciting to watch, even just to see Generico's selling of a Lariat.

*****1/4*​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Well then how about ROH? What shoulds from this year are must sees?


----------



## AussieFan

Supercard of Honour 3 tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Finally got a chance to start catching up on ROH...

*Fueling The Fire*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - *3/4
2. Pelle Primeau vs. Rex Sterling - *1/2
3. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus - **
4. Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
5. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ****
6. Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Ruckus (ROH World Title Match) - ***
8. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/4


----------



## KingCrash

bmxmadb53 said:


> Well then how about ROH? What shoulds from this year are must sees?


(In no order) Supercard of Honor III, Death Before Dishonor VI, Tokyo Summit, 6th Ann. Show, Northern Navigation & Glory By Honor VII.


----------



## ADN

Top 5 ROH 2008 

Supercard of Honor III
Northern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI
6th Anniversary Show
A New Level/Dragon Gate Challenge II

Need to finish watching Glory By Honor VII.


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53, I know you love Jacobs, so check out the main event of Vendetta II. Brutal match between Aries and Jacobs. You can probably find a link for it in the media section. Also, whenever Rising Above 2008 airs for PPV (January, most likely), definitely check out Aries vs. Jacobs, I Quit. **** 3/4 of greatness.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> bmxmadb53, I know you love Jacobs, so check out the main event of Vendetta II. Brutal match between Aries and Jacobs. You can probably find a link for it in the media section. Also, whenever Rising Above 2008 airs for PPV (January, most likely), definitely check out Aries vs. Jacobs, I Quit. **** 3/4 of greatness.


Yeah, I went to Rising Above pretty sexy show.


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> Yeah, I went to Rising Above pretty sexy show.


You were there? Usually you're in Section B with the rest of us cool kids, but I didn't see you. What were your thoughts on the show? Is it too much to ask for star ratings on everything?


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> You were there? Usually you're in Section B with the rest of us cool kids, but I didn't see you. What were your thoughts on the show? Is it too much to ask for star ratings on everything?


I sat GA with a few of my friends. I wasn't thrilled about the way the Dragon Nigel match went (not the outcome). That's the only real problem I had with the show and the finish to jacobs vs. aries. It is so hard to cheer for a pussy like Jacobs when the rest of the place is yelling for Aries. Had to let out a few big boos during the horrid chants of AUSTIN ARIES, but just me. Honestly the finish of aries/jacobs was great in comparison to the dragon nigel. I dont know if you could see it from your angle but it was pretty apparent that sin clair is again a huge dumbass. I don't want to get into any spoilers in this thread at least for obvious reasons.

I got off topic a little bit, but really I enjoyed the show and plan to go to the next one in January. As far as star ratings, meh...IDK really 

Phoenix Twins vs. Grizzly Redwood & Aaron Scott *
Steen and Generico vs. Briscoe Brothers **3/4 Too short
MsChif vs. Sara Del Ray **3/4 
Delirious vs. Rhett Titus **1/2
Claudio vs. Sami vs. Sugarfoot vs. Silas **1/2
6 Man Tag ***
Aries vs. Jacobs ****
Nigel vs. Dragon ****1/4
Black vs. Joe ***1/4 Huge Disapointment 

Joe's promo after the show made everything good again. I felt like the stars were once again aligned. 

Seems as though ROH is obviously booking towards the inevitable demise of the greatest stable since the Horsemen and the match of Jacobs vs. Black .


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - All Star Weekend Six Night Two*

Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov - **1/2

Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt & Nick Jackson - ***1/2

*Number One Contender - Best of 3*
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4

El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***

Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino - ***1/2

*Grudge Match*
Super Dragon vs. TARO - *

*Number One Contender*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA - ***3/4


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> I sat GA with a few of my friends. I wasn't thrilled about the way the Dragon Nigel match went (not the outcome). That's the only real problem I had with the show and the finish to jacobs vs. aries. It is so hard to cheer for a pussy like Jacobs when the rest of the place is yelling for Aries. Had to let out a few big boos during the horrid chants of AUSTIN ARIES, but just me. Honestly the finish of aries/jacobs was great in comparison to the dragon nigel. I dont know if you could see it from your angle but it was pretty apparent that sin clair is again a huge dumbass. I don't want to get into any spoilers in this thread at least for obvious reasons.


Don't worry, me and the two Hot Topic rejects behind me were chanting for Jacobs.


----------



## vivalabrave

KingCrash said:


> Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt & Nick Jackson - ***1/2
> 
> Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2 - ***3/4


Love these matches. Young Bucks are one of my favorite tag teams at the moment. Can't wait to see the rematch at ASW VII.

Looked in the STARZ~ thread and didn't see my ratings...so I guess I'll post 'em.

PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND VI NIGHT 2
Karl Anderson vs. Alex Koslov --- **1/4
Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Hero --- ***
Black/Jacobs vs. The Young Bucks --- ***3/4
Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong (Match 2 of 3 for PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- ***1/4
Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado --- ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Necro Butcher --- ***1/4
El Generico vs. Susumu Yokosuka --- ***1/4
Muscle Outlawz vs. The Dynasty --- ***1/4
Super Dragon vs. Taro --- *3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG Title #1 Contendership) --- **** - ****1/4


----------



## -Mystery-

*Death Before Dishonor VI*
1. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw - *3/4
2. Delirious vs. Chris Hero - **
3. Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards - ***
4. Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4
5. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Necro Butcher (Three Way Match) - ***
6. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki - ****
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - ****
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Elimination Match) - ****1/2


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> Don't worry, me and the two Hot Topic rejects behind me were chanting for Jacobs.


So in that match people were like LETS GO ARIES AUSTIN ARIES and both were at the same time so I just booed loudly and the aries fans around me were like whats with the boo? 

I then said to myself, wtf? You guys can't even chant, so I think you deserve to get boo'ed. 

Honestly though Jacobs is pissing me off, I've supported him time and time again, but he's nothing but a pussy. Seriously. MAN UP.


----------



## Sephiroth

So what's the word on Mori-chan vs. Kenskay from 9/6?


----------



## Obfuscation

Dragon vs TARO = worlds most disapointing rematch.

You go from ****3/4-***** range to that. Dragon's weight was't even the major flaw during it, it was the DEAD crowd imo.

Dunno why they were so quiet that entire weekend.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Ring Of Honor: Rising Above*

Premieres Friday, January 16, 2009
Ring of Honor is taking wrestling action to bold new heights with stars like Nigel McGuinness, Tyler Black and the best wrestler in the world, Bryan Danielson. In 2009, ROH ups the ante with bigger brawls, higher flyers and the classic match-ups that wrestling fans live for! For the first time, Danielson and McGuinness clash for the ROH World Title in a supreme showdown! Don't miss the explosive action at the worldwide premiere of Ring of Honor: Rising Above; Premiering January 16, 2009, on Pay-Per-View. Get the details at www.rohwrestling.com
Running Time: 1:58
Genre: Mixed Martial Arts
Rating: TV-14 (D,L,V)

Lucky you guys, only 47 days to go


----------



## Cleavage

Golry By Honor VI 2007 Night 2 - Mitsuharu Misawa Vs KENTA **** - ****1/2


----------



## KaijuFan

Sephiroth said:


> *Ring Of Honor: Rising Above*
> 
> Premieres Friday, January 16, 2009
> Ring of Honor is taking wrestling action to bold new heights with stars like Nigel McGuinness, Tyler Black and the best wrestler in the world, Bryan Danielson. In 2009, ROH ups the ante with bigger brawls, higher flyers and the classic match-ups that wrestling fans live for! *For the first time, Danielson and McGuinness clash for the ROH World Title* in a supreme showdown! Don't miss the explosive action at the worldwide premiere of Ring of Honor: Rising Above; Premiering January 16, 2009, on Pay-Per-View. Get the details at www.rohwrestling.com
> Running Time: 1:58
> Genre: Mixed Martial Arts
> Rating: TV-14 (D,L,V)
> 
> Lucky you guys, only 47 days to go


----------



## antoniomare007

it's their first ROH Title match on PPV...


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH PPV Bonus Matches:

*Respect is Earned*
Brent Albright vs. Tank Toland - *3/4
Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2
Sara Del Ray vs. Daizee Haze - **1/2
Rave/Pearce vs. Generico/Steen vs. Primeau/Franklin vs. Irish Airboune - **3/4

*Driven*
Lacey/Rain vs. MsChif/Haze - **1/4
Chris Hero vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/4
Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce (ROH World Title Match) - *3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ****1/2

*Man Up!*
Mitch Franklin vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - *
Haze/Amazing Kong vs. Del Rey/Lacey - ***1/4
Whitmer/Albright vs. YRR - 3/4*
Irish Airborne/Evans vs. AOTF - **1/2
Matt Sydal vs. Delirious - ***1/4

*Undeniable*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw - ***1/2 
Richards/Romero vs. Stevens/Cross (Loser Leaves for 60 Days) - ***
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ) - **1/2

*Rising Above*
Jigsaw vs. Necro Butcher vs. Mitch Franklin vs. Matt Cross (4 Way Fray) - *3/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/4

*Take No Prisoners*
Davey Richards vs. DINGO - **
Pearce/Whitmer vs. Ruckus/Jigsaw - *3/4
Marufuji/Sugiura vs. The Briscoes (GHC Heavyweight Tag Titles) - ****


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR 2004 SHOW DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!

In the Cyber Monday tradition Ring of Honor is offering two special deals to our fans for a 24 hour period. The first deal features all in stock 2004 live event DVD's on sale for $8 each. The following shows are now on sale:

-Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04 ROH Pure Wrestling Title Tournament)
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; AJ Styles vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Matchl; CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana World Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (The 1st ever Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04 (Samoa Joe & The Briscoes vs. Homicide & The Havana Pit Bulls)
-Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 7/23/04 (CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe World Tag Team Title 2/3 Falls Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match)
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk vs. Homicide)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (CM Punk vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley)
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match)
-Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Rematch)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Spanky; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries)
-Final Battle 2004 12/26/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki)


40% OFF ALL RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Save 40% off ticket purchases to all upcoming live Ring of Honor events. Prices have already been reduced on the website. Tickets are on sale for the following events:

12/5- Collinsville, IL (St. Louis Arena)
12/6- Nashville, TN
12/26- Philadelphia, PA
12/27- New York, NY (Final Battle 2008)
1/16- Manassas, VA
1/17- Edison, NJ
1/30- Detroit, MI
1/31- Chicago Ridge, IL (PPV Taping)
2/6- Coral Springs, FL
2/7- Orlando, FL
2/27- Danbury, CT
3/30- Elizabeth, PA (Pittsburgh Area)
4/17- Montreal, Quebec
4/18- Markham, Ontario (Toronto Area)
4/24- Dayton, OH
5/8- Boston, MA

Sale ends Tuesday, December 2nd at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Driven 2008*

*Austin Aries vs. Delirious *
_**½_

*Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright and Erick Stevens *
_**_
*
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero *
_***_
*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki *
_***¼_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The YRR vs. The Vulture Squad vs. Necro Butcher *
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Roderick Strong - ROH World Title *
_****¼_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ROH World Tag Team Title *
_****½_

*Overall:*
_Very poor show up until the last two matches. Nigel/Strong took a while to get going imo but finish was awesome. AOTF/Steenerico was pretty damn EPIC. Crowd was fuckin immense throughout it too._​


----------



## vivalabrave

Respect is Earned II

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - ***1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards - ***
Hero, Pearce and Edwards vs. Albright, Delirious, & Primeau- **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (Fight without Honor) - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH World Title) - ***3/4
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danileson & Austin Aries (ROH Tag Team Titles) - ****1/2

Bonus Matches:
Jigsaw vs. Eddie Kingston - *1/2
Jay Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher (Philly Street Fight) - ***1/2 (Much better than the Undeniable bonus match.)


----------



## Tarfu

*CZW/ROH - When 2 Worlds Collide (3/11/06)*

Sonjay Dutt, B-Boy & Adam Flash vs. Messiah, Sexxxy Eddy & Nate Webb *****

Hallowicked vs. Andy Sumner vs. Jigsaw vs. Larry Sweeney ***½*

Justice Pain vs. El Generico ****¼*

_Panes Of Glass Match_
Nick Gage vs. Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde *****

Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen *****

_Ladder Match_
Sabian vs. Heretic vs. Cheech vs. Cloudy vs. Niles Young vs. Derek Frazier ****½*

Ruckus, Eddie Kingston & Necro Butcher vs. Matt Sydal, Roderick Strong & Austin Aries ****¼ *

----

A decent show, nothing too outstanding really. Still worth watching. Steen vs. Super Dragon was dissapointing.


----------



## FITZ

$8 shipping for 2 DVDs? That seems a little ridiculous to me. I don't see how it can cost that much to send 2 DVDs to me. 

This better be some pretty fast shipping... At least I know the 2 Punk/Joe matches will be worth it.


----------



## TheCobra333

latest PWG releases


*Life During Wartime*
Brandon Bonham vs. Arik Cannon---***1/4
Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins vs. Charles Mercury and Mikey Nicholls---**
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Phoenix Star---*1/2
Kikutaro vs. Necro Butcher---**1/2
Scott Lost and Joey Ryan vs. KAZMA and MIYAWAKI vs. Matt and Nick Jackson---***3/4
Chris Bosh vs. Scorpio Sky---***1/2
Roderick Strong and El Generico © vs. Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs---***1/2
Human Tornado © vs. Chris Hero---***3/4

Overall: 9.5/10


*All Star Weekend VII - Night 1*
Mark Davis and Ash Riot vs. Hook Bomberry and TJ Perkins---*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Vin Gerard---*1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Alex Koslov---**1/2
Scott Lost and Joey Ryan vs. Phoenix Star and Zokre---**1/2
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong---***3/4
Chuck Taylor vs. Candice LeRae---**1/2
El Generico, Kevin Steen, and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, and PAC---***3/4
Chris Hero © vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher vs. Low Ki---**1/2

Overall: 7/10


*All Star Weekend VII - Night 2*
Susumu Yokosuka vs. Alex Koslov---**
El Generico vs. TJ Perkins---***
Scott Lost and Joey Ryan vs. Chuck Taylor and Vin Gerard---**
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong---**1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Low Ki---***
Necro Butcher vs. Eddie Kingston---*1/2
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black © vs. Matt and Nick Jackson---**3/4
Chris Hero © vs. PAC---***1/2

Overall: 7/10


Life During Wartime is definitely a must own show. Neither night of All Star Weekend VII is blow-away but Night 1 features two great matches in Strong/Black and the six-man while Night 2 is pretty consistent and has a great Hero/PAC main event.


----------



## Sephiroth

Any ratings for Morishima vs. Sasaki from 9/6/08? 

Also, I haven't looked, but is there a link for that K Office 8 Man Tag from this year? August, I believe. I don't have time to look now, just want to know if it's there so I won't waste my time looking later.


----------



## vivalabrave

Sephiroth said:


> Also, I haven't looked, but is there a link for that K Office 8 Man Tag from this year? August, I believe. I don't have time to look now, just want to know if it's there so I won't waste my time looking later.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/426408-burning-vs-ko-8-man-survival-tag-match.html


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Show 2008*

*CZW Academy Showcase* :lmao
Tyler Veritas vs. Adam Cole - **

JT Roberts vs. Core vs. Simon Ryme vs. Greg Excellent – *1/2

Drew Blood vs. Nick Berk - DUD

Team AnDrew (Andy Summer & Drew Gulak) vs. GQ & Jon Dahmer vs. Joe Gacy & Alex Colon - *3/4

Toby Klein vs. Brain Damage - *1/2

Chri$ Ca$h Memorial Battle Royal - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Chuck Taylor vs. Pinkie Sanchez - ***

Necro Butcher vs. Little Mondo - *1/2

*Ladder Match*
Devon Moore vs. Danny Havoc - ***1/4

BLK OUT (Joker, Sabian, Ruckus & Eddie Kingston) vs. Team Ca$h (B-Boy, Nate Webb, Derek Frazier & Nick Gage) - ***1/4

The day part of the Chris Cash doubleheader wasn't much better than the night but at least it ended strong (as far as 08 CZW goes). How students can put on a match better than half the roster is beyond me and an embarrassment to all involved. But I guess it was the perfect tribute to a meh wrestler.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Well at least their academy is producing meh wrestlers, that is better than suck and thus better than anyone trained by Ian Rotten. Who runs their camp? Dalmer still?

As for the requested KO 8 man here is the link someone else nicely posted...http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-media/428610-kensuke-office-8-17-2008-8-man-tag-match.html


----------



## Blasko

This must be posted, since we're talking about IWA:MS Noobs.

3) Michael and Brandon Havik def. Andrew Waymen and David Higsey.



this was a sight to see. 4 people with little to no training in street clothes. One was 6'2 with a massive gut Pondo would insult as fat who wore jeans a black ac/dc t-shirt with a wife-beater underneath and MMA gloves, His mentally retarded looking brother who wore a $10 K-mart metal shirt with jeans who was half his size giving them a failure at life mater-blaster look and they're opponents were two guys one wrestling in white under-armour allowing a great outline of his gut and man boobs to go along with his jeans and wrestling shows (the only one that wore wrestling shoes everyone else wore sneakers) and his partner in you guessed it jeans, crappy rock t-shirt that was autographed by PAUL FN LONDON and sneakers. The match was a utter abortion and everyone time someone did a move there was male ass crack.
highlights:

Me Pissing of their girlfriends by making fun of the utter abortion in the ring and the two fat asses walking off in a huff after the crowd booed their yard-tard boyfriends out of the state of Illinois

Joey Eastman watching the match with a look on his face that would be similar to one having to watch his parents have sex

Joey Eastmen performing a ten bell salute for the professional wrestling industry after the match


----------



## KingCrash

And to think they paid thousands of dollars to be trained by Rotten. Who said Rotten wasn't a genius?


----------



## gary year

Damn,my first time in this thread lol.I'm always in the WWE DVD Thread.

Danielson/McGuiness-Unified ****3/4

So close to 5 stars for me,what an absolutley stiff and brilliantly worked match.I loved how they headbutted and slapped each other into oblivion.Just fantastic stuff from these two guys.

The finish was SICK aswell.


----------



## RACF

Driven 08 - AOTF vs Steenerico ****1/2
Driven 08 - Mcguinness vs Stong ***3/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks for the link to the K Office match. I'll rep you guys later.

No opinions yet on Morishima vs. Kenskay from 9/6?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Glory By Honour VII*

*Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King*
_***1/4_

*Brent Albright vs. Adam Pearce - NWA World Heavyweight Title *
_***1/2+_

*Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen - FIP World Heavyweight Title *
_***1/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title *
_****1/4-1/2_

*Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus*
_**_

*Roderick Strong, Jigsaw, & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards, & Shane Hagadorn*
_***1/4_

*Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_**3/4
(Really dissapointing imo)_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico - ROH World Title *
_***3/4_

*The Briscoes & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Delirious vs. Necro Butcher - Steel Cage Warfare *
_***1/2
(Never really been a fan of these type of matches tbh. Never liked War Games either. Really didn't like it.)_

*Overall:*
_Very solid card throughout and a really enjoyable show but lacking that one great match to go with Danielson/Nakajima imo)_​


----------



## Blasko

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20737&category=248

I FUCKING CAME


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *ROH Glory By Honour VII*​
> *Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
> _**3/4_
> _(Really dissapointing imo)_​
> [/center]


How is it disappointing? It's Claudio. That's what all of us pretty much expected from that match.


----------



## antoniomare007

> No opinions yet on Morishima vs. Kenskay from 9/6?


Ok match



-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20737&category=248


no Hashimoto matches


----------



## seabs

Sephiroth said:


> How is it disappointing? It's Claudio. That's what all of us pretty much expected from that match.


*True I guess. His match vs Strong was much better from Tokyo Summit.*


----------



## MrPaiMei

I loved Morishima vs. Kenskay. Great little puro heavyweights brawl, Morishima was a pretty great GHC champ IMO cause he did his ROH title style match (brawl, bombs, hot nearfalls, finish) but he got to go against guys who were either important (Kenskay, Misawa) or at least had the size to conceivably trade with him (Rikio, Suguira).


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG All Star Weekend V Night 1

NOSAWA vs. Disco Machine - *3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Rocky Romero - ***3/4
Human Tornado vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
Jack Evans vs. Kevin Steen - ***
Ryan/Bosh/Lost/Anderson vs. Kazarian/Ronin/Perkins/Talwar - **1/4
Alex Shelley vs. Kaz Hayashi - ****1/4
Low Ki vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4
El Generico vs. Pac (PWG Title) - ****


----------



## -Mystery-

*Age of Insanity*
1. Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw - **
2. Delirious vs. Rhett Titus - *1/2
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King - ***1/4
4. Sara Del Rey vs. Sassy Steffy - N/R
5. Ruckus vs. Adam Pearce - *3/4
6. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (Age of the Fall Rules Match) - ***
7. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Age of The Fall - ***
8. Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - **3/4
9. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
10. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks for the K Office tag links, but it wasn't working. I found it on a _certain man's site_ so I'm good.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

That _certain man_ is pure gold.

Just a quick question -

I plan on ordering something from Golden Boy Tapes and are those tapes all DVD's? And if somebody from Europe ordered something from them, how long will the delivery be?


----------



## steverockamaniac

DVD Review : Ring Roasts 1 – A Comedic Tribute to the Iron Sheik 
Reviewed by : Steven Wilson of MainEventRadio.com

During the last few years no old school wrestler has enjoyed as much of a resurgence in popularity than the Iron Sheik. Using his wild out of control antics that blur the line of work and shoot he has been able to gain a whole new generation of fans, including myself. I have been marking out at every piece of audio or video that I could find starring the Iron Sheik, but my mark out level for those clips could not even match the level I experienced when I heard that Sheiky Baby was going to be the guest of honour at his very own comedic roast. What better way to get back at the man who has talked crap about everyone then to hire his friends and foes alike and line them up to take him down comedy style. The result is not only guaranteed to be hilarious, but as those who were there live saw, it quickly led to controversy as well, put it all together and the result is a truly epic wrestling dvd release.

KC’s Sean Oliver opens the DVD introducing the dais as well as the roastmoaster who is none other than well known wrestling journalist Bill Apter, who stumbles onto the screen in a waiter’s outfit, apparently he like many in these tough economic times needs a part time job to pay the bills (I guess subscriptions to 1wrestling.com’s website are down!)

Its then time for the roasting to begin, Comedian Mike Morse is first up. Morse has made numerous appearances on the Howard Stern show over the years, he is able to hit a couple of zingers, his best line comes in the form of telling King Kong Bundy that he looks like a whale’s dick or a crazy glue combination of Lex Luthor, Telly Suvalos and Mr Clean, Speaking of Bundy, he was up next, highlights include “Jesus Christ Bill (Apter),clean the dandruff off of your suit, before Don Muraco tries to snort it”, “Rene Goulet, You look incredible for a fn corpse”. Although Bundy did not really go after Sheik, thus slightly missing the point of being on the dais of the roast. Don Muraco remains in the same boat, and only takes a short shot at Sheik and then puts over all his friends from the past. Comedian and wrestling manager Ryan Maher then steps up and gets the roast rolling again, being a wrestling fan/manager helped immensely as he was able to rip on everyone present and highlights include ripping on B Brian Blair’s Masked Confusion Gimmick which caused Mass Confusion amongst the fans wondering why the hell he and Brunzell had a job in the first place, And On King Kong Bundy’s singlet it made you look like a giant penis breaking out of a black condom”. Maher rips into the sheik as well, sharing some stores and remembering when he would watch Sheik as a kid “I would look at you in thee ring and was scared, but then I would see those curly toed boots and think to myself that I want to see you bake cookies with the rest of the kiebler elves” You then get Tom Brandi and King Kahlua tag team to roast the Sheik sharing some of their favorite Sheik stories. Sheik “General” Adnan Al Kaissy goes down the same route recounting a story of himself, Sheik and Sgt Slaughter on the freeway where Sheik was busy rolling some gimmick and the police pulled up beside them and Sheik seemingly did not care.explaining how a little gimmick never hut nobody.

It was then time for, as Bill Apter put it, “the confrontation 25 years in the making” as Mr. Bob Backlund stepped up to the mic but this “confrontation” would pale in comparison to what was to come. Backlund mainly puts over Sheik in calm Backlund fashion, that is until someone in the crowd interrupts him and he goes off on them in wacko Backlund fashion. Nikolai Volkoff steps up, tells some stories and is somewhat hard to understand but gets a couple of good laughs. The much hated Eric Simms and BOMBS hard, he has a couple of decent jokes, but the crowd gives him nothing but dead silence and insults, partly thanks to Scott Hall’s disturbance off camera.

Then there was Roundboy Jimmy Graham who is able to deliver a pounding but he is of course the man who stirred up a whole brew of trouble when he dropped the “your career is dropping faster than Owen Hart” In the main feature his line and the scuffle is left out instead reserved for a feature on the second Disc, this decision makes for a weird edit as you can tell something before Don Jameson’s set happens but its not acknowledged until you watch the supplemental feature, nontheless by now we’ve all seen or heard about the fan cam clips of Scott Hall flipping out and causing a scene, and although I can see how and why someone who worked with and considered Owen Hart a friend could of taken offense to what was said, on the other hand this is a comedic roast, which traditionally holds nothing back, which is why I as a person who was a fan of Owen Hart did not take major offense to what was said. One thing I have heard from those close to Owen Hart often say was that he was known to be a kidder and could laugh at himself, In relation to that, Artie Lange, co host of the Howard Stern show was the guest of honor for one of Stern’s roasts since moving to Sirius Satellite Radio. For those not aware, many years ago Lange’s father fell off a roof he was working on and became a paraplegic because of it, and would later die due to complications related to that. I bring this up to point out that when Lange was roasted, he faced a barrage of jokes about his father and the accident that eventually caused his death, and Lange took it all in stride laughing his butt off, as did everyone around him, no one flipped out, no one took offense. One could say that they are a bunch of mentally ill people, but if there is one thing to be noticed in this roast, it’s the difference in how the actual comedians and wrestlers approached and delivered their roasts. The comediens approached it as they would any roast, while the wrestlers seemingly approached it as more of a rib type of celebration, both of which entertaining and both of which worthy of being presented, but for those who took offense id suggest that you needed to recognize and respect the comedian’s approach. 

B. Brian Blair main events the dais. He spends time thanking his fans and putting over some friends and colleagues in the room, and then moves to the Iron Sheik. Firstly he clears up that he is not homosexual, and that he has respect for Sheik. Blair explains how he came to find out about Sheiks rants, and his reactions to them, and then takes some homosexual shots at Sheiky Baby, but for the most part comes off as a “humbled man”, or perhaps as bit of a scared individual as it seems like he didn’t want to say anything to controversial since he was in the middle of an election campaign.

Sheik gets the Ring Roast award and is given the open mic, he thanks everyone and expresses his respect for everyone present, but in true Sheiky fashion couldn’t go out without ranting on Blair and we finally get the face to face encounter between the two, and Sheik slaps Blair right in the face! An unbelievable ending to a great production running over an hour and forty minutes.

The second disc contains three featurettes, the first being the pre show backstage behind the scenes. The second being looking at the Scott Hall incident which shows you how much of a disturbance Hall was to the show. Perhaps he was just practicing for TNA’s Turning Point PPV and the upcoming Royal Rumble. Sean Oliver even offers him a spot on the show but Hall turns him down instead choosin to do it from the crowd, as a whole it’s a scene needed to be seen to be believed, Halls line of the night is “F you and everyone that looks like you” Finally the third featurette looks at the B Brian Blair confrontation, and you get to see Blair’s reaction to it.

Ring Roasts 1 – A Comedic tribute to the Iron Sheik is now available on DVD from Kayfabe Commentaries. For more information head on over to www.kayfabecommentaries.com


----------



## Platt

New covers


----------



## mateuspfc

Pretty great covers... The Aries-Jacobs photo is a sick one. I just think the focused too much on 'Cide, but I think that's just the attractive to buy it.


----------



## KingKicks

Love both covers. Glad they kept the Ring of Homicide font.


----------



## Platt

SAVE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER
Wednesday, December 03, 2008

SAVE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: dec20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 12/4 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## vivalabrave

PWG All Star Weekend V Night 2

Kevin Steen vs Joey Ryan (No DQ) - ***
Perkins/Romero/Ronin vs Cholo/NOSAWA/Anderson - **1/4
Davey Richards vs Chris Hero - ***1/4
Colt Cabana & Topgun Talwar vs Kikutaro & Disco Machine - **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Shelley - ***3/4
Kaz Hayashi vs PAC - ***1/4
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Scott Lost & Chris Bosh - ***1/4
El Generico vs Human Tornado (PWG Title) - ***1/2
Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - ****1/4


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH New Horizons*

*PPV*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Mitch Franklin and Silas Young *½**

*Four Corner Survival*
Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Delirious vs. Shane Hagadorn **½*

*NoDQ*
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher ****¼*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ******

Roderick Strong and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero and Go Shiozaki ****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black *****½*

*Extras*

Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young ****

Honor Rumble **½*​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Just watched Nigel/Danielson from Weekend of Champions Night 2 2006. ****1/2 and one awesome match. I love pure title rules matches, though I have only seen about 3 of them . Awesome arm work by Nigel, great selling of the arm by Danielson. I really liked it when Nigel lost his first rope break, and look pissed off and disappointed, then out-smarted Danielson, getting him to use closed fist punches in front of the referee to lose a rope break too. After both guys lost all 3 rope breaks, they turn the match into a brawl of sorts on the outside, involving a great spot with Danielson flying off the ropes into the crowd onto Nigel, who got a chair up! The referee starts the 20 count (confused me the first time I saw the match and wondered why it didn't end at 10 ), and Nigel slowly makes his way back, and gets the win! He thinks he has won the ROH title, but of course only the Pure Title could have changed under pure rules, so the ROH title remained with Danielson.


----------



## KaijuFan

The cross hair is pretty cool.


----------



## Sephiroth

bigcal said:


> Just watched Nigel/Danielson from Weekend of Champions Night 2 2006. ****1/2 and one awesome match. I love pure title rules matches, though I have only seen about 3 of them . Awesome arm work by Nigel, great selling of the arm by Danielson. I really liked it when Nigel lost his first rope break, and look pissed off and disappointed, then out-smarted Danielson, getting him to use closed fist punches in front of the referee to lose a rope break too. After both guys lost all 3 rope breaks, they turn the match into a brawl of sorts on the outside, involving a great spot with Danielson flying off the ropes into the crowd onto Nigel, who got a chair up! The referee starts the 20 count (confused me the first time I saw the match and wondered why it didn't end at 10 ), and Nigel slowly makes his way back, and gets the win! He thinks he has won the ROH title, but of course only the Pure Title could have changed under pure rules, so the ROH title remained with Danielson.


Have you seen vs. Aries from Unscripted 2 or vs. Roderick from Death Before Dishonor IV? His two other best Pure Title defenses.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Sephiroth said:


> Have you seen vs. Aries from Unscripted 2 or vs. Roderick from Death Before Dishonor IV? His two other best Pure Title defenses.


Nope, but I will look into them now .


----------



## Platt

Anyone ever had trouble contacting highspots? had a package arrive last week with one DVD missing and have sent them 3 emails so far with no response :cuss:


----------



## KYSeahawks

where did u get those covers for the new ROH DVD's and one question are either of those worth getting really interested in Return of the 187


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Just a quick question -
> 
> I plan on ordering something from Golden Boy Tapes and are those tapes all DVD's? And if somebody from Europe ordered something from them, how long will the delivery be?


The Liger set I ordered comes in DVD, I'm sure. I ordered in on VHS because it was about 6 years ago, though .

And I don't remember how long that particular purchase took to arrive, but any DVDs I order from a private distributor in the US (minus ROH) usually take about 2 weeks to get here.

And since we were talking about the Liger/Ohtani feud the other day, I decided to watch the Ohtani/Samurai (1/21/96) and Ohtani/Liger (3/17/96) matches. The Sammy match is really great. And different (to an extent) from most juniors matches. Snowflakes wise, I'd say ****1/2.

As for the Liger match... Jesus Christ. Jeff, you really need to see this shit. I've watched it about 5 times in the last year - and watching the same match a good few times in a relatively short space of time is something I rarely _ever_ do - and it just gets better every time. For the first time in a while, I actually want to do a real review of a match, so I'm gonna watch it _again_ tomorrow (I love it so) and talk about it in length (no play-by-play ). Ohtani's best match ever, and top 5 for Liger. Maybe top 3. Incredible.


----------



## Blasko

I think Andy would like to see this bad boy...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18378

There's another Set that has nothing but Sayama. Makes me all warm.


----------



## FITZ

Really disappointing Christmas sale from highspots. I'm not a fan of grab bags as I have a pretty big collection and I don't want to buy any doubles. Plus I am afraid they will just send me crap.

I really should pick up some of their best matches ever series though. I haven't seen much from Japnan but it looks like the sets they make have some great matches on them.


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm weary of grab bags as well, especially the commercial one they offer. Does anybody know what to expect from the 10 for $30 grab bag they have? I assume it could be alot of junk but do they put those "Greatest Matches Ever" series discs in there? I was looking over the match listings for those and it looks to have alot of must see Puro stuff that I unfortunately haven't seen but would like to.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I think Andy would like to see this bad boy...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=18378
> 
> There's another Set that has nothing but Sayama. Makes me all warm.


God dammit, now I want this _and_ the Tenryu one. I spent almost £200 on DVDs a couple weeks ago, though, so I'll hold off for a little while. Even just so I don't feel completely overwhelmed with wrestling.


----------



## Blasko

I hate to add to it, but there's an 8 disk Hansen comp on highspots as well.

And there's a Hansen shoot that I really want to get my hands on. Oh, and the Brody in Japan comp. 

...And the Sayama comp. 

Fucking highspots.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

I haven't ordered any Indy DVDs for a while and I have about 50 or so bucks to spend any suggestions?


----------



## FITZ

Taroostyles said:


> I'm weary of grab bags as well, especially the commercial one they offer. Does anybody know what to expect from the 10 for $30 grab bag they have? I assume it could be alot of junk but do they put those "Greatest Matches Ever" series discs in there? I was looking over the match listings for those and it looks to have alot of must see Puro stuff that I unfortunately haven't seen but would like to.


I have a feeling you would get a lot of shoots, which might be a good or bad thing depending on what you like. Highspots also sells some really crappy indy DVDs.

I wish there was a review up so someone could talk about what kind of DVDs they got.

I don't think the "Greatest Matches Ever" ever goes on sale though. I've seen them on highspots for months and the price never seems to drop. If you want one I think you might have to pay full price for it.

My favorite deal on highspots has to be the Grab 3 PWG DVD bundle.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Andy3000 said:


> The Liger set I ordered comes in DVD, I'm sure. I ordered in on VHS because it was about 6 years ago, though .
> 
> And I don't remember how long that particular purchase took to arrive, but any DVDs I order from a private distributor in the US (minus ROH) usually take about 2 weeks to get here.
> 
> And since we were talking about the Liger/Ohtani feud the other day, I decided to watch the Ohtani/Samurai (1/21/96) and Ohtani/Liger (3/17/96) matches. The Sammy match is really great. And different (to an extent) from most juniors matches. Snowflakes wise, I'd say ****1/2.
> 
> As for the Liger match... Jesus Christ. Jeff, you really need to see this shit. I've watched it about 5 times in the last year - and watching the same match a good few times in a relatively short space of time is something I rarely _ever_ do - and it just gets better every time. For the first time in a while, I actually want to do a real review of a match, so I'm gonna watch it _again_ tomorrow (I love it so) and talk about it in length (no play-by-play ). Ohtani's best match ever, and top 5 for Liger. Maybe top 3. Incredible.


:yum:

Seems like I hit the jackpot with my DVD orders (Liger Set, Best Of Eddie Guerrero in Japan, Best of Chris Benoit in Japan, Best of Dynamite Kid {I can't wait to watch his matches against Tiger Mask}, Best of Ohtani).

Looks like it will take around 2 weeks - 1 month until the DVD's arrive; I think I read that in FAQ of the site.

Oh, man. I can't wait to see more of the Ohtani/Liger feud; it's sounds awesome.

Speaking of Liger; I've watched his match against Owen Hart (4/28/91, not the final) 3 times in the last 2 days eek and yeah, well I have to say I would have no problems with giving it 5 *'s.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I hate to add to it, but there's an 8 disk Hansen comp on highspots as well.
> 
> And there's a Hansen shoot that I really want to get my hands on. Oh, and the Brody in Japan comp.
> 
> ...And the Sayama comp.
> 
> Fucking highspots.


Get the Brody comp. I have it and it's awesome.

An 8 disc Hansesn comp sounds great, but I'll stick to the 27 disc set I ordered a couple weeks ago (which should be arriving tomorrow) .

I think I'm gonna pick up one of Highspots' Pegasus Kid sets (The Final Rides or some shit) since there are two matches on it that I can't get in full anywhere else. Trying to convince myself that paying for a full DVD set so I can watch two matches is difficult, though.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!

Yes, you read the sale correctly. For the first time ever Ring of Honor is offering a special Buy 3, Get 2 Free DVD Sale for the holidays on all ROH DVD's. Koch titles are not included in the sale. Don't miss out on this opportunity as it may not come around again. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, December 9th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


This sale will also be in effect at both live events this weekend in Collinsville, IL and Nashville, TN.

NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Ring of Homicide 2- Edison, NJ 10/25/08 (DVD)

Features Homicide & Hernandez (LAX) in a Dream Match against Jay & Mark Briscoe; Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs Anything Goes Match; Go Shiozaki vs. The Necro Butcher; Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright; plus more.
1. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Anything Goes Match)
2. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Cheech & Cloudy
3. Daizee Haze vs. Jessie McKay
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Osirian Portal
5. Go Shiozaki vs. The Necro Butcher (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
6. Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright
7. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Davey Richards vs. Rhett Titus vs. Ruckus vs. Jason Blade vs. Hallowicked (Six Man Mayhem)
8. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide & Hernandez

Return Of The 187- Hartford, CT 10/24/08 (DVD)

Homicide makes his return to ROH teaming with Hernandez as LAX battle Steen & Generico, Age of the Fall, and Sweet N Sour Inc. in a 30 minute Iron Team Match; Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries; Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious; plus more.
1. Ruckus vs. Jason Blade
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel
3. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood (Top of the Class Trophy)
4. Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright
5. Mark Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher vs. Delirious (No DQ Match)
6. Jerry Lynn vs. Claudio Castagnoli
7. Go Shiozaki vs, Austin Aries (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Homicide & Hernandez vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards (30 Minute Iron Team Match)

Driven 2008- Boston, MA 9/19/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's ninth PPV features two standout title matches featuring The Age of Fall vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico for the World Tag Team Title and Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong for the ROH World Title.

Driven PPV
1. Austin Aries vs. Delirious
2. Sara Del Rey vs. Jessie McKay
3. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards
4. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Three Way Elimination Match)
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Vulture Squad vs. The YRR vs. The Necro Butcher (Scramble Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match)
8. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match)


Bonus Matches
9. Grizzley Redwood vs. Chasyn Rance
10. Rhett Titus vs. Josh Daniels
11. Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles

Ring Roast Vol. 1- A Comedic Tribute To The Iron Sheik (Double DVD-R Set)

Stars from the world of comedy and wrestling take the stage and roast Sheiky-baby! It a no holds barred, uncensored night of hilarious and continuous routines.

The special features disc examines the backstage happenings, the Scott Hall incident, and the aftermatch of the IronSheik/Brian Blair fight.

Everyone has heard of the vitriolic disruption of the evening's events. Now, you'll see the entire incident, including reactions after the event. Judge for yourself.

Jeff Peterson Cup 2008 (Double DVD-R Set)

First Round Matches
1. Larry Sweeney vs. Tommy Taylor
2. Rhett Titus vs. Jaison Moore
3. CJ O'Doyle vs. Jon Davis
4. Gran Akuma vs. Craig Classic
5. Nooie Lee vs. Brad Attitude
6. Sal Rinauro vs. Chris Gray
7. Jigsaw vs. Kenny King
8. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Jones

Second Round Matches
9. Brad Attitude vs. Jaison Moore
10. Larry Sweeney vs. Sal Rinauro
11. Erick Stevens vs. Kenny King
12. Gran Akuma vs. Jon Davis

Semi - Final Matches
13. Erick Stevens vs. Larry Sweeney
14. Gran Akuma vs. Brad Attitude

Finals
15. Erick Stevens vs. Brad Attitude

Bonus - Opening Ceremony

-Bryan Danielson "Dragon" T-Shirt (NEW)








-Briscoe Brothers "Bullets" T-Shirt (NEW)


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm missing 4 PPVs so this might be a good time to pick them up. However, I have no idea which LAX show to get.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Age Of Insanity*

Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw ***¼*

Rhett Titus vs. Delirious *¾**

Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny King ****¼*

Sara Del Rey vs. Sassy Steffy *N/A
*
Adam Pearce vs. Ruckus **¾*

*Age of The Fall Rules*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ****½
*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious ****¼*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¾
*
Chris Hero and Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong and Brent Albright ****½*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. El Generico *****¼-****½*

_Surprisingly enjoyable show. 3 good matches and a great main event. Also the first time in a long time that i've enjoyed anything to do with Delirious _​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Speaking of Liger; I've watched his match against Owen Hart (4/28/91, not the final) 3 times in the last 2 days eek and yeah, well I have to say I would have no problems with giving it 5 *'s.


Yeah, great choice on the order. Some of the best juniors matches ever should all be on them.

And I actually watched the Liger/Owen match the other night after we spoke about that as well. Excellent match. Not quite as enamoured with it as you, but still a fine way to kill 20 minutes. The DDT is just friggin' SICK.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, great choice on the order. Some of the best juniors matches ever should all be on them.
> 
> And I actually watched the Liger/Owen match the other night after we spoke about that as well. Excellent match. Not quite as enamoured with it as you, but still a fine way to kill 20 minutes. The DDT is just friggin' SICK.


Yeah, it features pretty much everything I've ever wanted. Liger, other people, more Liger. 

Well for the Liger/Owen match, I think I already told you that the childish mark came into me and I really marked for so many things and didn't notice some flaws of the match. Oh yeah, the DDT at the end is f'cking incredibly. It looks like Owen really did hurt himself. 

Oh and the Guerrero DVD has the Benoit/Eddie match on it which you have @ *****'s. It will be the first time I've seen it. (Yeah, I know that I requested the match, but I figured out watching it in DVD quality would be much better).


----------



## vivalabrave

Platt said:


>


Limp wristed dragon + muscled guy without a shirt = beatings at school.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Oh and the Guerrero DVD has the Benoit/Eddie match on it which you have @ *****'s. It will be the first time I've seen it. (Yeah, I know that I requested the match, but I figured out watching it in DVD quality would be much better).


Yeah, I do that all the time. I download something if it looks good, but if I don't watch it within like a day, I end up holding off and buying it on DVD because I enjoy watching stuff on the TV much more than on a monitor.

I'm also a fan of watching stuff on an mp4 player or some shit. Actually, I have a 30 gig mp4 player, and about 16 gigs are taken up solely with New Japan juniors matches (and about 7 gigs worth of episodes of House). That's usually how I pass the time at work when I decide not to work when I'm supposed to be working . 

Liger v Sano from 1/31/90 is a match you need to see when the DVDs come in. Probably the best Liger match ever, which is insane, and my pick for the best juniors match ever. Of course, you may have already seen it, so you'll know what I'm talking about if that's the case.


----------



## Spartanlax

So....ummm...I really fucking love that shirt. I'm buying it ASAP.


----------



## seabs

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, I do that all the time. I download something if it looks good, but if I don't watch it within like a day, I end up holding off and buying it on DVD because I enjoy watching stuff on the TV much more than on a monitor.
> 
> I'm also a fan of watching stuff on an mp4 player or some shit. Actually, I have a 30 gig mp4 player, and about 16 gigs are taken up solely with New Japan juniors matches (and about 7 gigs worth of episodes of House). That's usually how I pass the time at work when I decide not to work when I'm supposed to be working .
> 
> Liger v Sano from 1/31/90 is a match you need to see when the DVDs come in. Probably the best Liger match ever, which is insane, and my pick for the best juniors match ever. Of course, you may have already seen it, so you'll know what I'm talking about if that's the case.


*I have it in my Megapost 

*****

That Danielson shirt owns btw.*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Nigel/Danielson Generation Now - ****1/2

Their first match was based around the arm work from Nigel, but this match is more about the leg work from Danielson. Some great work on the legs from Danielson, and great selling by Nigel. I loved how they kept going back and forth for the first half of the match using nothing but mat work, until all of a sudden Danielson unloads on Nigel (no jokes please... ) and the match turns into more of a brawl for a little while, with some big moves as both men try to get the win. The match slows down again, but keeps shifting the pace from mat work to high impact moves, keeping everyone on the edge of their seats. At one point Danielson seems to be mauling Nigel with multiple European uppercuts, but from out of nowhere, Nigel levels him with a Lariat! Awesome! Some more big moves from Nigel but he can't but Danielson away, so they both end up going back to the mat. They both make it to their feet, and start exchanging head butts!!! Nigel falls back into the ropes from one of them, and comes flying back with his signature Lariat! Danielson is still not defeated though! I am really loving how quickly the pace can switch from slow to fast and back to slow again, while still making the match flow extremely well. I wasn't that keen on the end, but I guess it wasn't all that bad. Awesome match from two awesome wrestlers.


----------



## Undertaker777

Daredevil Jeff said:


> :yum:
> 
> Seems like I hit the jackpot with my DVD orders (Liger Set, Best Of Eddie Guerrero in Japan, Best of Chris Benoit in Japan, Best of Dynamite Kid {I can't wait to watch his matches against Tiger Mask}, Best of Ohtani).
> 
> Looks like it will take around 2 weeks - 1 month until the DVD's arrive; I think I read that in FAQ of the site.
> 
> Oh, man. I can't wait to see more of the Ohtani/Liger feud; it's sounds awesome.
> 
> Speaking of Liger; I've watched his match against Owen Hart (4/28/91, not the final) 3 times in the last 2 days eek and yeah, well I have to say I would have no problems with giving it 5 *'s.


Not sure about *****, but I could easily go up to ****3/4, love that match. Top 5 for both guys.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seabs said:


> *I have it in my Megapost
> 
> ******


Liger/Sano? If so, then yeah, 5 snowflakes all day.


----------



## Blasko

Those shirts are fucking amazing. 

Oh, and Andy...

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20615


----------



## seabs

Andy3000 said:


> Liger/Sano? If so, then yeah, 5 snowflakes all day.


*Yeah.*


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, I do that all the time. I download something if it looks good, but if I don't watch it within like a day, I end up holding off and buying it on DVD because I enjoy watching stuff on the TV much more than on a monitor.
> 
> I'm also a fan of watching stuff on an mp4 player or some shit. Actually, I have a 30 gig mp4 player, and about 16 gigs are taken up solely with New Japan juniors matches (and about 7 gigs worth of episodes of House). That's usually how I pass the time at work when I decide not to work when I'm supposed to be working .
> 
> Liger v Sano from 1/31/90 is a match you need to see when the DVDs come in. Probably the best Liger match ever, which is insane, and my pick for the best juniors match ever. Of course, you may have already seen it, so you'll know what I'm talking about if that's the case.


Haha, I've thought about buying a MP4 player but that idea went away very fast. I usually end up watching some wrestling in school. The teacher is talking in front of the class and we are all pretending to type the stuff he says (sometimes I really type it, but most of the time I don't), some of us end up playing Counter-Strike, Half-Life and games like that. Yesterday I watched a Liger match and my friend who is sitting next to me (he watches WWE sometimes) told me that 'this guy' (he meant Liger) is Jeff Hardy-esque. I kinda felt bad for Liger. 

Oh, hell, I've heard so many good things about the Liger/Sano match. I actually wanted to check it out a few weeks ago but then I thought it would be better if I watch their 2 other matches first (7/13/89, 8/10/89), so that I know a little backstory of their last match. 

EDIT:


> Not sure about *****, but I could easily go up to ****3/4, love that match. Top 5 for both guys.


Awesome. You and I seem to be on the same page if it comes to Japanese wrestling.


----------



## Platt

Best thing to come out of Gabe going is that Mrs Gabe went with him.


----------



## -GP-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Those shirts are fucking amazing.
> 
> Oh, and Andy...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20615


Highspots needs to reel it in a bit because i can't afford these things yet 

I'm living on a diet of pot noodles and tap water as we speak so any more dvds are out of the question right now


----------



## antoniomare007

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Those shirts are fucking amazing.
> 
> Oh, and Andy...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20615


i hate living in chile and being broke


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Nigel/Danielson Unified 2006 - *****

What an awesome fucking match this is! It seems to take the best bits of their NOC and GN matches, mixes them together so that its not exactly the same, then adds some more awesome stuff to it, ending up with one of the best matches I have ever seen. Welcome to the 5 star family! I would have liked to see Nigel win instead though... .


----------



## Spartanlax

By the way, on first watch of Nigel/Danielson from Generation Now, I screamed at the TV. It was the most boring shit ever. I may go back and re-watch it, but I feel like it can't hold a candle to anything they've done before and after that.


----------



## Maxx Hero

THe Danielson shirt where it has the heart on it is far superior.


----------



## Obfuscation

bigcal said:


> Nigel/Danielson Unified 2006 - *****
> 
> What an awesome fucking match this is! It seems to take the best bits of their NOC and GN matches, mixes them together so that its not exactly the same, then adds some more awesome stuff to it, ending up with one of the best matches I have ever seen. Welcome to the 5 star family! I would have liked to see Nigel win instead though... .


haha, same here. I thought having Dragon win in England was a nice touch of unpredictibility added to the match. You would think it's in England and it's the tie breaker, so this is Nigel's time. Guess not. Plus it added even more the next year around when Nigel faced Rave in the Fight Without Honor which lead to Nigel FINALLY getting that big main event level win in England. 

I thought that was pretty smart booking imo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Those shirts are fucking amazing.
> 
> Oh, and Andy...
> 
> http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20615


Oh shiz... I'm definitely buying that. I have a chunk of them on DVD already, but something with a shit load of his best stuff all in the one set is something I've wanted for ages. Insanely awesome.



Daredevil Jeff said:


> Oh, hell, I've heard so many good things about the Liger/Sano match. I actually wanted to check it out a few weeks ago but then I thought it would be better if I watch their 2 other matches first (7/13/89, 8/10/89), so that I know a little backstory of their last match.


I'd probably suggest that, actually. The 7/13 match is one that I don't remember very well, but the 8/10 match is damn near ***** too. Liger's sell job of the arm is fucking legendarily awesome. God dammit, the guy's just concentrated pro-wrestling greatness.

Both matches build up the January 1990 match perfectly, which is in turn, perfect.


----------



## Groovemachine

Hailsabin said:


> haha, same here. I thought having Dragon win in England was a nice touch of unpredictibility added to the match. You would think it's in England and it's the tie breaker, so this is Nigel's time. Guess not. Plus it added even more the next year around when Nigel faced Rave in the Fight Without Honor which lead to Nigel FINALLY getting that big main event level win in England.
> 
> I thought that was pretty smart booking imo.




Also, with regard to the Nigel/Rave FWH, I remember sitting in the balcony, and the entire crowd going CRAZY when Rave had Nigel's arms wrapped around the ringpost, as if going for the "ringpost headbutt" as Danielson had done to Nigel in the very same building the previous year. That was such an awesome little moment which didn't really translate that well to DVD.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Hailsabin said:


> haha, same here. I thought having Dragon win in England was a nice touch of unpredictibility added to the match. You would think it's in England and it's the tie breaker, so this is Nigel's time. Guess not. Plus it added even more the next year around when Nigel faced Rave in the Fight Without Honor which lead to Nigel FINALLY getting that big main event level win in England.
> 
> I thought that was pretty smart booking imo.


Yeah, it was smart booking, I just didn't like it being a Nigel fan over Danielson .

Is there anything from their Epic Encounter and Survival of the Fittest matches that I would need to see before moving on to their other matches (storyline-wise etc)? If not, I can move on to their other matches since those 2 are going to take for ever to download .

Edit: Lol, looking at my rep I can see Viva is extremely happy either with my rating for Unified, or the fact I finally got round to watching it, or both .


----------



## seabs

*ROH A New Level*
*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki - FIP World Heavyweight Title *
_***_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero *
_***3/4_

*Chris Hero and Brent Albright vs. Jack Evans and Jigsaw vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau *
_**1/2_

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson *
_****1/2_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher *
_***_

*Jay Briscoe and Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - ROH World Tag Team Title *
_***_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ROH World Title *
_***3/4_

*Overall: *
_Great show even though it didn't quite rise to my expectations conisdering it was their debut in the mighty Hammerstein. Main Event definatly needed to be better for such a show but Danielson/Marufuji was awesome and Steenerico/NRC is extremely fun too. Great show._​


----------



## Sephiroth

bigcal said:


> Yeah, it was smart booking, I just didn't like it being a Nigel fan over Danielson .
> 
> Is there anything from their Epic Encounter and Survival of the Fittest matches that I would need to see before moving on to their other matches (storyline-wise etc)? If not, I can move on to their other matches since those 2 are going to take for ever to download .
> 
> Edit: Lol, looking at my rep I can see Viva is extremely happy either with my rating for Unified, or the fact I finally got round to watching it, or both .


You're doing yourself a favor by skipping those two matches. Watch their Driven match next. Then after that, move along to the 8 man tag from Race to the Top Tournament 2. It's the funnest match from 2007. Danielson and Nigel are captains and they choose the teams during the show. Hopefully you can get the promos they have in ring when they pick teams. Anyways, the match rules. Simply cuz Nigel is a boob when it comes to picking teams. I bet he always lost at kickball.


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Night of the Butcher II*

Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King
Way to short, could have been a lot better.
** 1/4

The Phoenix Twins vs. Trik Davis and Mitch Franklin vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus vs. The Briscoes
Fast paced , fun to watch match, i also find the commentary on this one to be quite funny.
** 1/2

El Generico vs. Tyler Black
A bit of a disappointment, it took a while for it to pick up, but the final sequences were good though.
*** 1/4

Chris Hero vs. Erick Stevens (C)
(FIP Title Match)
This was very boring, fans chanted "Same Old Shit" towards Hero.
** 1/2

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries
Very good match right here, with a surprisingly up-tempo, i wish it was a bit more longer.
***1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Sweet N' Sour Inc.
(Gauntlet Match)
Enjoyed this one quite a bit, nice comedy at the beginning, with Dempsey as the first opponent.
***

Brent Albright (C) vs. Go Shiozaki
(NWA Title Match)
Just a solid match.
***

Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher
(No DQ)
This was ok, certainly expected more from this, as it was the main event.
** 3/4

Not a good show, I advise you to skip this one.​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Night Of The Butcher II*

Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King ***¾*

*Tag Team Scramble*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Vulture Squad vs. Mitch Franklin and Trik Davis vs. Tweek and Dash Phoenix *****

El Generico vs. Tyler Black ****¼-***½*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero *****

Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuiness and Claudio Castagnoli ******

Sweet ‘N’ Sour Gauntlet ***½*
*
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki ****½*

*No Disqualification Match*
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****¼*

_Again surprisingly enjoyable show to watch. Not a 'SHOW OF THE YEAR' candidate but still good. Necro/Jacobs surprisingly (to me anyway) had a great big match feel to it. Got a good feeling after watching it, that sometime soon we will see Necro/Jacobs NRBW match._​


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Sephiroth said:


> You're doing yourself a favor by skipping those two matches. Watch their Driven match next. Then after that, move along to the 8 man tag from Race to the Top Tournament 2. It's the funnest match from 2007. Danielson and Nigel are captains and they choose the teams during the show. Hopefully you can get the promos they have in ring when they pick teams. Anyways, the match rules. Simply cuz Nigel is a boob when it comes to picking teams. I bet he always lost at kickball.


Thanks for the info. I will look into downloading that 8 man tag, since I only bothered downloading their singles matches lol.


----------



## vivalabrave

bigcal said:


> Edit: Lol, looking at my rep I can see Viva is extremely happy either with my rating for Unified, or the fact I finally got round to watching it, or both .


Little of both. Especially since I pimped that match to you like every time we were on here at the same time. Glad you enjoyed it.



bigcal said:


> Is there anything from their Epic Encounter and Survival of the Fittest matches that I would need to see before moving on to their other matches (storyline-wise etc)? If not, I can move on to their other matches since those 2 are going to take for ever to download .





Spoiler: includes result for the Epic Encounter match



The match was 2/3 falls and went to a 60 minute draw. I felt the weakest part of the match was by far the crowd. I only gave it **** but I've seen many give it ****1/2 - ****3/4. I felt like they were trying too hard to go broadway.



The SOTF match was after Driven and was Nigel's 1st show and 1st match after FINALLY winning the title. The match was all about Danielson proving that even though Nigel had the belt, Dragon was still the best in the world. Nigel had never definitively beat Danielson, so he had something to prove as well. Danielson's selling in this match was incredible imo.



Spoiler: result of the SOTF match



It was in the 1st round of a tourney, so they went to the 20 minute time limit. Nigel still didn't have he's huge win over Dragon. This would be paid off big time in their 6 Year Anny match.



Driven is my favorite match of their's (which is funny considering how much I pimped the Unified match to you). I have it the full 5, although I'm one of the few. 

I know you already seen the 6th Year Anny match, but I'll delve into it anyway. The storyline behind it is why I love it so much.

Nigel was injured in November 2007 only about a month into his title reign. He said that under no circumstances would he drop the title. He made an appearence at Glory by Honor VI in New York and even though he was a face, he was booed harshly due to the fact that he wasn't defending the title at such a big show due to injury. He returned from the injury at Rising Above in late December again in New York to another huge round of boos. He beat Austin Aries but in the process, recieved a concussion. The next night again in New York (The city where these events take place is obviously a pattern), he pulled out of a 4 way match due to said concussion. Fans wanted him to forfeit the title but Nigel basically said, "Fuck the haters, I busted my ass for this title and I'm not just gonna give it up like that." He said he would face whoever won the 4 way match that he was originally supposed to be in at 6th Year Anny. That match was obviously won by Danielson.

I should also point out Danielson had his eye detached in August 2007 in a match with then champion Takeshi Morishima. This is a big part of the 6YA story.

After the opening match at 6YA, Nigel came out to no music...just a chorus of boos from, you guessed it, the New York faithful. He said that the fans in New York had been on his ass since he got injured originally and that he was going to rob them of their precious title match by forfeiting the title. Danielson came out in raged and screamed at Nigel not to do it. The title was too important to be thrown to the ground like that. Nigel agreed but said that he was worried about his health because a lot of Danielson's offense involves attacking the head (remember Nigel's concussion?). Danielson swore on his word that he wouldn't go for Nigel's head, because the title meant too much to him to win it that way. Nigel obliged and the match main evented the show.

****3/4.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Thanks Viva, should help me to understand more going into their matches . I find it funny that their weakest of about 8 singles matches is only **** .

Have you seen their Battle of the Best match yet? If so, any thoughts/ratings for it?


----------



## Platt

Since it's kinda come up with the talk of Nigel/Dragon what was with the Cabana/Dragon 2/3 falls match. The whole match seemed built around Cabana getting an early pin and Danielson getting desperate at the end to get a fall or he would lose the title, but unless I'm completely wrong on the rules of a 2/3 falls match even if Danielson hadn't gotten a pin and the match had ended 1-0 to Cabana he wouldn't of won the title. I didn't notice first time through but when you think about it it completely ruins the whole psychology of the end of the match.


----------



## vivalabrave

bigcal said:


> Thanks Viva, should help me to understand more going into their matches . I find it funny that their weakest of about 8 singles matches is only **** .
> 
> Have you seen their Battle of the Best match yet? If so, any thoughts/ratings for it?


Haven't seen it. My DVD's from ROH just came in (includine BOTB) and I plan on watching them next week when I'm off.



Platt said:


> Since it's kinda come up with the talk of Nigel/Dragon what was with the Cabana/Dragon 2/3 falls match. The whole match seemed built around Cabana getting an early pin and Danielson getting desperate at the end to get a fall or he would lose the title, but unless I'm completely wrong on the rules of a 2/3 falls match even if Danielson hadn't gotten a pin and the match had ended 1-0 to Cabana he wouldn't of won the title. I didn't notice first time through but when you think about it it completely ruins the whole psychology of the end of the match.


Haven't seen this either but I was under the impression that if Colt won 1-0 then he won the strap. Seems like the way they were booking it to be.


----------



## Platt

Yeah that's how it was booked which is why I was confused as to whether I misunderstood 2/3 falls. I was under the impression to win you had to get 2 falls not get 2 falls or have the most at the time limit. Seemed they booked it as an iron man match but with 2/3 falls rules.


----------



## peep4life

Am i the only one whose uncomfortable with all of BigCals posting in this section.
Seriously, its good to see that Cal finally got to watching this feud, considering they couldn't have a bad match with each other if they tried.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

peep4life said:


> Am i the only one whose uncomfortable with all of BigCals posting in this section.
> Seriously, its good to see that Cal finally got to watching this feud, considering they couldn't have a bad match with each other if they tried.


:lmao

I want a Nigel comp to be released, don't care by who, so long as one gets done! Would be nice to own his matches with Samoa Joe, Danielson, Aries and other guys without having to get all the separate PPV's.


----------



## Platt

That could be arranged


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Platt said:


> That could be arranged


That would be awesome . With Christmas coming up I hope to get some money, which makes a change for me . Depends how much the Malenko comp I want is though, as I may not have enough left over .


----------



## vivalabrave

peep4life said:


> Am i the only one whose uncomfortable with all of BigCals posting in this section.


Sometimes I forget which section I'm in. The more the better, though. I hate when this thread only moves a post or two a day. There's usually more "Other Wrestling" talk in the WWE Starz thread.



bigcal said:


> I want a Nigel comp to be released, don't care by who, so long as one gets done! Would be nice to own his matches with Samoa Joe, Danielson, Aries and other guys without having to get all the separate PPV's.


I'm sure Platt could put something together. If not then MAN UP and get the DVDs.

EDIT: Whoops, missed those posts above me. Well there you go...


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

vivalabrave said:


> I'm sure Platt could put something together. *If not then MAN UP and get the DVDs.*


I'm over £14000 in debt and have no job. So no, I will not "man up" and buy the fecking DVD's!!!


----------



## vivalabrave

You've got body parts you could sell. :side:

And by "MAN UP" I mean the Briscoes' version of Man up where you no-sell, do flips off high stuff, get drunk and shoot watermelons with a shot gun.


----------



## Sephiroth

I don't get the love for Nigel/Dragon broadway. I was there live in the front row and I say it's only ***. Which is unusual since I have HUGE LIVE BIAS FOR EVERYTHING. 

BigCal, you definitely need to check out Nigel vs. Dragon from Rising Above 2008 when it airs on PPV in January. Download it from here. ***** imo. Better than their Driven match. But then again....I HAVE HUGE LIVE BIAS.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I fully intend to download their Rising Above match once it appears online .


----------



## Blasko

YEAH, LETS BOOTLEG RING OF HONOR GAIZ~!


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> YEAH, LETS BOOTLEG RING OF HONOR GAIZ~!


Pro Wrestling Torrents?


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> YEAH, LETS BOOTLEG RING OF HONOR GAIZ~!


We can't all spend all our cash on epic comps....wanna hang out and watch some Brody tapes? PLZ?


----------



## Blasko

gtfo Gary.


----------



## bmxmadb53

I hate everyone.


----------



## -Mystery-

bmxmadb53 said:


> I hate everyone.


But that's only because nobody likes you.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> gtfo Gary.


How about massive amounts of Robot Chicken?


----------



## -Mystery-

Jay only enjoys World of Warcraft.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> But that's only because nobody likes you.


 

Accept me damnit.


----------



## Blasko

Sephiroth said:


> How about massive amounts of Robot Chicken?


 Star Wars editions and I may think of it...


----------



## Sephiroth

We could pretend you're Jumbo and I'm Baba...

Best.Makeout.Session.Ever.


----------



## Blasko

.........................

I don't think we can talk anymore...


----------



## Sephiroth

I AM SO AWKWARD!


----------



## Blasko

I'm so glad I don't do the Chicago shows. I am scared to ask what bmx has to put up with come intermission...


----------



## bmxmadb53

What about me? What about bmxmadb53?

ZOMG MY NAME WAS MENTIONED!

Yeah I've only talked to gary once because he's shy as hell. 

Honestly, the one time I talked to him he sneak attacked me...


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I'm so glad I don't do the Chicago shows. I am scared to ask what bmx has to put up with come intermission...


You should come to Pittsburgh in January for...RIC FLAIR~!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> What about me? What about bmxmadb53?
> 
> ZOMG MY NAME WAS MENTIONED!
> 
> Yeah I've only talked to gary once because he's shy as hell.
> 
> Honestly, the one time I talked to him he sneak attacked me...


You were sitting with your boyfriend and said two things to me. You were the one being shy.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> You were sitting with your boyfriend and said two things to me. You were the one being shy.


N00blet. You come by me next show. We'll talk and more...W0o0o0o0o0o0!


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just watched Northern Navigation and must say 1 great show the only thing I think that brought it down a little bit was the Main Event kind of bored me as it seems i have seen the same match too many times before and seemed to drag on.But other than Danielson/Claudio,Fuji/Strong,and Steen/McGuiness.Loved the ending to Danielson/Claudio and all the chain wrestling.How was Steen even able to wrestle after that ring apron bump.Sry I just needed to tell somebody how great this show was.Looks like Death before Dishonor VI will be next after I get some christmas shopping done


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Battle Of The Best*

Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards *****

Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries ****¼-***½*

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ******

El Generico, Shingo, Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk ****½*

*Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson *****¼*
*
ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****½-***¾*

_I really enjoyed this. From Strong/Davey on, there is a nice variety in match styles. You got hard hitting, fast paced spotfest, slow technical and a fun brawl to end the show. The crowd was also a nice change from the usual indy crowds and helped make the main event ALOT more enjoyable then it would be._​


----------



## Spartanlax

I talked to Jay in person.

<3


----------



## seabs

*ROH Up For Grabs*

*Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Jigsaw and Ruckus *
_**1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness and Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico* 
_***1/2-3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Delirious and Pelle Primeau *
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson *
_****_

*Chris Hero and Adam Pearce vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *
_**1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries and Bryan Danielson *
_N/R _

*Shane Hagadorn vs. Alex Payne *
_1/4*_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Eddie Edwards *
_**_

*Necro Butcher vs. Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright *
_***_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico - ROH World Tag Team Championships * 
_****
(Guess I was the only one who really liked this match)_

*Overall:*
_Much much better show than I was expecting. 3 really good matches and the rest of the card was all pretty good. Took me by suprise._​


----------



## MB.

Are the Best of Compliations from Smart Mark video any good. The ones with the interviews then tons of matches

EX:http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16303&cat=6&page=1


----------



## seabs

*ROH Battle For Supremacy*

*Shane Hagadorn and Tank Toland vs. Silas Young and Mitch Franklin *
_*1/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Delirious *
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Brent Albright *
_***
_
*Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens *
_****
(Better than their Transform match imo)_

*Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher - Relaxed Rules *
_N/R_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Joey Matthews *
_***_

*Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong *
_****_

*Adam Pearce vs. Nigel McGuiness - Title vs. Title Match *
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Another good show imo. Danielson/Stevens & Hero/Strong are both really good. Main event is a fun watch even if the wrestling wasn't up to much. Nigel on commentary for most of the night was brilliant. Worth checking out._​


----------



## -Mystery-

Gabe strikes back?












> Gabe Sapolsky's 6 1/2 year run as booker of the "third fed", ROH, came to an
> end recently as he was let go. ROH decided to replace him move in a different
> direction.
> 
> One would think that the world would have to go without ever seeing his plans
> for Ring of Honor. Not true, as Gabe sits down with KC and opens up his actual
> booking binder and reads all he had planned for 2008 and beyond in incredible
> detail. He'll reveal the plans for the talent, the angles, who he wanted to bring
> in, and also some deep reflection on his mistakes, and the elements of his
> style most often criticized. It's a must see, coming this January!


Taken from Kayfabe Commentaries website.


----------



## Platt

It's going to be interesting to hear but could hurt some talent due for pushes or due to be brought in as you would assume Adam will be forced to completely change everything once it's revealed.

What would be really interesting is if he discusses the original plans he had before things out of his control happened. Like TNA pulling their talent, had Corino not cancelled and Joe/Punk II happened at ASE would Aries still of been champ and when?, confirmation of the original plans for Danielson regaining the title from Homicide and where it would of left Morishima and Nigel etc.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wanna know when he had Black winning the strap.

Also, interested in the who he wanted to bring in aspect.


----------



## Platt

Yeah that's one bad thing that could come out of this though Gabe tells us he was going to put the strap on Black at 7th Anniversary say so of course thats not going to happen anymore so either his title reign is held off or dropped completely and someone else is given the belt.


----------



## Blasko

A huge reason why Tenryu is the best old man ever. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM81i4NUXlQ


----------



## Sephiroth

Kind of disappointed Hard Gay didn't hand Tenryu his penis....then rips it off and yells "fuck"


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH The Tokyo Summit
*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *****

Kazushi Miyamoto vs. Eddie Edwards ***¼*

El Generico vs. Tajiri Ishimori ****½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Takeshi Morishima and Davey Richards ****¼-***½*

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson ******

KENTA and Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****¼-****½*

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong ****¼*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ****¾*

_GREAT show. Main event was better then i was expecting, otherwise everything was as good as expected._​


----------



## seabs

*That Gabe thing sounds really interesting on paper but in reality it's gonna hurt ROH so much. Any plans he reveals Pearce is almost surely gonna have to scrap and it could seriously the progress of some of the younger stars like Black, Stevens, Omega, King etc.*


----------



## Sephiroth

Well, if Pearce isn't a fucking horrible booker like most of us are predicting he is, Gabe revealing his booking plans shouldn't hurt Pearce, but encourage him to do better.


----------



## Platt

11/21 named Escalation


----------



## Sephiroth

Might as well name it "Good Choice for a Freebie in a Buy 3, Get 1/2 Free"


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Given the idea behind the term escalation (it's the major theme of the Dark Knight), such a name should have been saved for a show in which a feud or two really turns up the violence.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Glory By Honor VII*

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King ***¾*

*NWA World Heavyweight Title Match*
Brent Albright vs. Adam Pearce ****¼-***½*
*
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen ****¾*

*GHC Jr Heavyweight Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****½*

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus **½*

Roderick Strong, Ruckus and Jigsaw vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards and Shane Hagadorn ****
*
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuiness vs. El Generico *****
*
*Steel Cage Warfare*
Jay and Mark Briscoe and Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black and Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher ******

_Another awesome show. No bad matches (Stevens/Titus was better then it had any right to be and Claudio/Sasaki was decent) and alot of great ones._​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> Well, if Pearce isn't a fucking horrible booker like most of us are predicting he is, Gabe revealing his booking plans shouldn't hurt Pearce, but encourage him to do better.


I think people are being way to hard on pearce already. Sure he's made a few changes, but at least give it a chance boys. The whole dvd thing is as you said essentially fueling the fire. I forsee big things for Pearce and ROH.


----------



## JD13

So, anything of must watch quality happen in the "other wrestling" world in the last 4 months or so ?


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


> Yeah that's one bad thing that could come out of this though Gabe tells us he was going to put the strap on Black at 7th Anniversary say so of course thats not going to happen anymore so either his title reign is held off or dropped completely and someone else is given the belt.


FUCK @ it possibly being dropped.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> FUCK @ it possibly being dropped.


I don't know if it's being dropped or Pearce just wants to do it his way, whatever the hell that is. I think Gabe would have put it on him in early 09 while Pearce may wait until Black beats Danielson (probably on PPV) before he fights Nigel again.


----------



## Spartanlax

So, umm, why is everyone all over the internet assuming plans will change just because Gabe reveals something that HE had planned?


----------



## KingCrash

I'm assuming the plans changed once Gabe left. The only thing now is will everyone complain if Gabe's ideas are better than what happens in the upcoming months. Wonder if it'll be more a shoot or like what he did when he fantasy booked WWECW.


----------



## vivalabrave

New E-Mail from IVP:



> Over 120 new DVDs at IVPvideos.com
> 
> Hello again. Just wanted to send out an e-mail letting you know that we just updated the website with over 120 new DVDs. Included in that update is as follows
> 
> Best of compilations featuring wrestlers such as Shingo, Darkness Dragon, CTU, Chono, Nakajima
> Complete NJPW G1 Climax 2005, 2006 and 2007
> Best of AJPW 1989 series
> Best of Dragon Gate 2006 & 2007
> Twenty new AJW discs
> Rare BJPW from 1997-2000
> And much more!
> 
> Also don’t forget that the biggest sale of the year is still on from now until the end of December. It can be found in the new release section and it is the three levels of savings
> 
> 15 DVD’s for $37.99
> 25 DVD’s for $54.99
> 40 DVD’s for $79.99
> 
> Thank you for reading and I look forward to fulfilling your order.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Everybody should get in on that AJPW '89 series, even just for the fucking awesome 1-2 punch on the 6/5 show with Can-Ams/Footloose and Jumbo/Tenryu being about as good of a 1-2 punch as there has ever been on one single show.


----------



## seabs

*Wild Pegasus vs Black Tiger II - 06.11.96*
_****1/2

Yeah the one that Andy gave the full 5 too. Dont think it really deserves that imo. Took me a while to get into but a great match for sure._


----------



## Sephiroth

Anyone have a link for this? MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs Kengo Mashimo & Madoka, 5/23/08, BJPW


----------



## antoniomare007

online...

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oXJNMEqI2yM
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=vuKmuIA-Qac
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=p2D8CbHF9h8

strong MOTYC right there


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone have a link for this? MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs Kengo Mashimo & Madoka, 5/23/08, BJPW


i have a copy of it so it should be on Rapid somewhere. 
unfortunately my d/l manager's history doesn't go back far enough to check the link and the great man's site doesn't seem to want to load so i can check if i got it from there.

if you don't find it, drop me a pm and i'll see if i can upload it on Rapid


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone have a link for this? MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs Kengo Mashimo & Madoka, 5/23/08, BJPW


BJW Tag Titles - Mashimo/Madoka vs. Men’s Teioh/Shinobu (5/23) (BIG JAPAN)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBV4EGKQ

Credit - Alan4L


----------



## Goku

Seabs said:


> *Wild Pegasus vs Black Tiger II - 06.11.96*
> _****1/2
> 
> Yeah the one that Andy gave the full 5 too. Dont think it really deserves that imo. Took me a while to get into but a great match for sure._


I rated this one a whole star lower than you. Andy called me insane :sad:


----------



## Classless

I also went ****1/2 on that Eddie/Benoit but I like their 95 match even more.


----------



## peep4life

PWG is having a buy 5 dvds for $40 deal, so here's a chance to catch up on some shows. Everything but this years BOLA and PWG Sells Out is included.
http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/merch_holiday.html


----------



## KingKicks

peep4life said:


> PWG is having a buy 5 dvds for $40 deal, so here's a chance to catch up on some shows. Everything but this years BOLA and PWG Sells Out is included.
> http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/merch_holiday.html


Now is a DAMN good chance for me to finally get some PWG.

Anyone recommend the 5 best shows to order in this sale?


----------



## peep4life

Benjo™ said:


> Now is a DAMN good chance for me to finally get some PWG.
> 
> Anyone recommend the 5 best shows to order in this sale?


Heres a mix of new and old.
All Star Weekend 6 Night 1
Hollywood Globetrotters
Life During Wartime
All Star Weekend 5 Night 1
All Star Weekend 7 Night 1
If you like tag wrestling then I recommend the first DDT4 Tournament.


----------



## vivalabrave

Dumb question but does the 2005 BOLA count as 1 DVD selection or 2? I would think it count's as 2 considering its $25 and you know, there's 2 discs but Night 1 and 2 come together and can't be purchased seperately so I thought I'd make sure.

Def. getting:
ASW VII N1
ASW VII N2
Life During War Time

^^^I almost ordered these in the bundle pack last week for $35. Glad I waited.

Considering:
ASW I N1
Hold Diver Down

or

BOLA 05


----------



## KingKicks

peep4life said:


> Heres a mix of new and old.
> All Star Weekend 6 Night 1
> Hollywood Globetrotters
> Life During Wartime
> All Star Weekend 5 Night 1
> All Star Weekend 7 Night 1
> If you like tag wrestling then I recommend the first DDT4 Tournament.


Thanks for that.

btw does anyone know how much it costs to ship to the UK?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seabs said:


> *Wild Pegasus vs Black Tiger II - 06.11.96*
> _****1/2
> 
> Yeah the one that Andy gave the full 5 too. Dont think it really deserves that imo. Took me a while to get into but a great match for sure._


You're insane too. The headlock, man. The fuggin' HEADLOCK! Still my favourite match from both guys, and one of my all time favourites, period.

So... what's the deal with this year's BOLA? I've heard a good deal of fuck all about it. I'm assuming it's already happened, right? Last year there was a fair bit of coverage and pimping for it, but this year... nada.


----------



## vivalabrave

I heard Danielson was awesome in it. 

In other news, the sky is blue.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> You're insane too. The headlock, man. The fuggin' HEADLOCK! Still my favourite match from both guys, and one of my all time favourites, period.


The convo we had a while ago over that headlock (which spiraled into Baba's leglock on Destroyer in the '69 match) inspired me to write a piece called "The Unbearable Simplicity of a Headlock" for a Greek website i write for from time to time over the subject of how modern wrestling fans seem to be entirely oblivious of what a simple, well worked move can do for a match and how the "experts" calling every single hold a "resthold" has ruined mat wrestling, but i never actually finished the thing...might finally wrap it up one of these days...


----------



## peep4life

Andy3000 said:


> You're insane too. The headlock, man. The fuggin' HEADLOCK! Still my favourite match from both guys, and one of my all time favourites, period.
> 
> So... what's the deal with this year's BOLA? I've heard a good deal of fuck all about it. I'm assuming it's already happened, right? Last year there was a fair bit of coverage and pimping for it, but this year... nada.


I went to Night 2 and it was great, one of the better PWG shows I'd been to. Dragon was awesome as usual, even getting a great match out of TJ Perkins. The ropes broke during the eight man tag, which was a giant clusterfuck, so the Finals of the Tourney (Hero/Ki if you don't mind spoilers) was wrestled with just the top rope, and it was awesome, definitely worth a purchase.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Apparently this year was pretty good leading into the Hero vs. Ki final (with one rope) that is supposedly a MOTYC.


----------



## crooked_reflection

How did you actually find the link to the PWG sale in the first place? Right now, I don't see it on the site or their message board.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

GP_Punk said:


> The convo we had a while ago over that headlock (which spiraled into Baba's leglock on Destroyer in the '69 match) inspired me to write a piece called "The Unbearable Simplicity of a Headlock" for a Greek website i write for from time to time over the subject of how modern wrestling fans seem to be entirely oblivious of what a simple, well worked move can do for a match and how the "experts" calling every single hold a "resthold" has ruined mat wrestling, but i never actually finished the thing...might finally wrap it up one of these days...


Yeah, I remember we spoke about that.

I'd actually like to see the piece if you ever get around to doing it, because the "resthold" has often been the subject of some great discussions since I started browsing the interwebz myself about 6 years ago (although I was confused as to what the fuck a resthold actually was back then).

I myself hate the fact that people are way to quick to jump on something like a headlock as a "resthold". I mean, sure, they're catching wind, but if it make sense within the context of the match then should it really have what's now become a negative term slapped on it?

The best example I can think of is from 2004 when JBL and Eddie Guerrero had their Judgment Day match. I remember reading Wade Keller's recap of the match, and it said something along the lines of "JBL slaps on a headlock because he's already sucking wind". Now, I hadn't seen the match myself at that point, so I took his word for it (for some reason) since JBL wasn't exactly someone I was expecting to hang with Eddie frickin' Guerrero. But then I actually watched the match, and thought "How the fuck is that a resthold?". He didn't slap on a headlock because he was tired, and he sure as hell didn't sit on it just to catch wind. Instead, he really cranked on it, laying right into Eddie's body to ware him down, always working, never resting. Eddie had just taken a huge back bump on the floor, so there really wasn't a much better way to get heat at that point, yet it seems to be that "lesser worker + simple hold = resthold", and it's bullshit.

I mean, the hold above certainly gave both guys a chance to catch their wind, but they worked it in a way that it wasn't a blatant attempt at doing so. Of course they're going to have to catch their wind somehow; does selling after a big move or spot by being "knocked out" qualify as being a resthold too? Does it fuck, yet people jump on simple holds far too easily and everything that's not a fancy submission seems to have bastardised into the "resthold" category.

Not to say there aren't holds that are quite clearly only used by the wrestlers themselves to catch wind, so I guess you could call that a hold for resting (because I'm a stubborn c*nt and hate the term resthold), and sometimes those holds _don't_ serve any purpose other than for the guys to rest. But these "experts" really need to look at what the fuck is in front of them and think "OK, is he *just* resting, or is he actually working in a way where it doesn't *look* like he's resting, or is what he's doing making sense in the grand scheme?" before jumping on everything.

Basically, Baba and Destroyer > fucking Wade Keller.


----------



## KingCrash

peep4life said:


> PWG is having a buy 5 dvds for $40 deal, so here's a chance to catch up on some shows. Everything but this years BOLA and PWG Sells Out is included.
> http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/merch_holiday.html


And I actually thought I was done buying dvds for the year. There goes another 100+ dollars down the drain. 

Definitely getting BOLA 06 but the others I'll have to think about.


----------



## antoniomare007

> You're insane too. The headlock, man. The fuggin' HEADLOCK!


what i love about that match is how Benoit and Eddie MADE the crowd care about what they where doing with such a basic move, fucking awesome.

Randy Orton should watch that match and takes notes to learn how to use a headlock...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I would do the PWG deal if they were actually reliable.


----------



## bmxmadb53

antoniomare007 said:


> what i love about that match is how Benoit and Eddie MADE the crowd care about what they where doing with such a basic move, fucking awesome.
> 
> Randy Orton should watch that match and takes notes to learn how to use a headlock...


For the most part the crowd makes or breaks a match for me.

If the crowd cares, I tend to care.


----------



## vivalabrave

New Vidoewire:






I liked the little sit down interview with Dragon and Lynn. Just selling the match and putting a story to it can make me care a little more. It doesn't feel like a random, thrown together exhibition match anymore, now I'm really looking forward to it as I feel both guys want to prove something (especially Lynn).

Little things...


----------



## seabs

*5 best PWG Shows from 08? Might take advantage of the sale.*


----------



## peep4life

crooked_reflection said:


> How did you actually find the link to the PWG sale in the first place? Right now, I don't see it on the site or their message board.


it was e-mailed to me cause I've bought dvds from them before.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Seabs said:


> *5 best PWG Shows from 08? Might take advantage of the sale.*


Be careful. It could take up to 6 months for your order to arrive.


----------



## Blasko

superdupersonic said:


> Be careful. It could take up to 6 months for your order to arrive.


 Atlest the DVDs work, unlike IWA:MS site DVDs.


----------



## peep4life

PWG changed the company that delivers their dvds so they don't take as long as they used too.


----------



## journeyowns

I am going to take advantage of this sale and have been thinking all day which DVD's to order. Life During Wartime is the only one I've decided on for sure. Could use some recommendations on the rest. I'm a big Alex Shelley fan, any shows where he is featured in good matchups?


----------



## peep4life

journeyowns said:


> I am going to take advantage of this sale and have been thinking all day which DVD's to order. Life During Wartime is the only one I've decided on for sure. Could use some recommendations on the rest. I'm a big Alex Shelley fan, any shows where he is featured in good matchups?


The 2007 Battle of Los Angeles Night 3 has two solid Alex Shelly matches. Astonishing X-mas has a good match vs. Scott Lost and includes an awesome Guerrilla warfare match.


----------



## Blasko

Sometimes, I feel that I am the only one that thought the first Guerrilla Warfare match was an abortion.


----------



## Spartanlax

Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, I remember we spoke about that.
> 
> I'd actually like to see the piece if you ever get around to doing it, because the "resthold" has often been the subject of some great discussions since I started browsing the interwebz myself about 6 years ago (although I was confused as to what the fuck a resthold actually was back then).
> 
> I myself hate the fact that people are way to quick to jump on something like a headlock as a "resthold". I mean, sure, they're catching wind, but if it make sense within the context of the match then should it really have what's now become a negative term slapped on it?
> 
> The best example I can think of is from 2004 when JBL and Eddie Guerrero had their Judgment Day match. I remember reading Wade Keller's recap of the match, and it said something along the lines of "JBL slaps on a headlock because he's already sucking wind". Now, I hadn't seen the match myself at that point, so I took his word for it (for some reason) since JBL wasn't exactly someone I was expecting to hang with Eddie frickin' Guerrero. But then I actually watched the match, and thought "How the fuck is that a resthold?". He didn't slap on a headlock because he was tired, and he sure as hell didn't sit on it just to catch wind. Instead, he really cranked on it, laying right into Eddie's body to ware him down, always working, never resting. Eddie had just taken a huge back bump on the floor, so there really wasn't a much better way to get heat at that point, yet it seems to be that "lesser worker + simple hold = resthold", and it's bullshit.
> 
> I mean, the hold above certainly gave both guys a chance to catch their wind, but they worked it in a way that it wasn't a blatant attempt at doing so. Of course they're going to have to catch their wind somehow; does selling after a big move or spot by being "knocked out" qualify as being a resthold too? Does it fuck, yet people jump on simple holds far too easily and everything that's not a fancy submission seems to have bastardised into the "resthold" category.
> 
> Not to say there aren't holds that are quite clearly only used by the wrestlers themselves to catch wind, so I guess you could call that a hold for resting (because I'm a stubborn c*nt and hate the term resthold), and sometimes those holds _don't_ serve any purpose other than for the guys to rest. But these "experts" really need to look at what the fuck is in front of them and think "OK, is he *just* resting, or is he actually working in a way where it doesn't *look* like he's resting, or is what he's doing making sense in the grand scheme?" before jumping on everything.
> 
> Basically, Baba and Destroyer > fucking Wade Keller.


You're my favorite wrestling fan.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

peep4life said:


> PWG changed the company that delivers their dvds so they don't take as long as they used too.


A bullshit excuse for the garbage they put so many of their customers through. PWG is ran by transparent carnies, ones who are even more carny-like than many other promotions. When I shell out over $100 for an order, I expect good communication, honesty, and for my order to be processed and shipped as quickly as possible. I don't need to be told excuses like "Sorry man, we've been really busy putting the final touches on our Sells Out compilation."


----------



## KingCrash

I've ordered through PWG for about a year and a half and never had a problem with them. Of course I wouldn't doubt they're late with order considering sometimes they can barely get a show together and half the time have to shuffle the card around. 



-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Sometimes, I feel that I am the only one that thought the first Guerrilla Warfare match was an abortion.


Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon? Probably the best thing I can say about it is unmemorable.


----------



## Obfuscation

I guess I was the only one who liked the first Guerrilla Warfare match it seems.


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Battle of the Best*

Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards 
**3/4
Surprisingly good match by these two, nice way to open the show.Would have rated higher if it wasn't for some botches.

Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries
***
Thought it told a pretty good story, nice selling by Aries, nothing overly special though.

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards 
****
I had high expectations and it delivered, good to see Davey back in action, he's gotten a lot _bigger_ since i saw him last time in an ROH ring.


El Generico, Shingo & Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk, Yoshino & Doi
*** 1/2
What you would expect, fast paced , spot friendly match. 

Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson
****
A lot of technical wrestling in this one, very good match, but not as good as their last one form the 6th anniversary show.

Age Of The Fall vs. Briscoe Bros. 
***
I marked out for the "Holly Shit" chant by the Japanese crowd.

_Really good show from top to bottom, not one bad match on this one. Definitely need to see this._​


----------



## seabs

*The only time I've ordered off PWG before was the Sells Out 3 Disc set and that came quick.*


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> The best example I can think of is from 2004 when JBL and Eddie Guerrero had their Judgment Day match. I remember reading Wade Keller's recap of the match, and it said something along the lines of "JBL slaps on a headlock because he's already sucking wind". Now, I hadn't seen the match myself at that point, so I took his word for it (for some reason) since JBL wasn't exactly someone I was expecting to hang with Eddie frickin' Guerrero. But then I actually watched the match, and thought "How the fuck is that a resthold?". He didn't slap on a headlock because he was tired, and he sure as hell didn't sit on it just to catch wind. Instead, he really cranked on it, laying right into Eddie's body to ware him down, always working, never resting. Eddie had just taken a huge back bump on the floor, so there really wasn't a much better way to get heat at that point, yet it seems to be that "lesser worker + simple hold = resthold", and it's bullshit.
> 
> I mean, the hold above certainly gave both guys a chance to catch their wind, but they worked it in a way that it wasn't a blatant attempt at doing so. Of course they're going to have to catch their wind somehow; does selling after a big move or spot by being "knocked out" qualify as being a resthold too? Does it fuck, yet people jump on simple holds far too easily and everything that's not a fancy submission seems to have bastardised into the "resthold" category.
> 
> Not to say there aren't holds that are quite clearly only used by the wrestlers themselves to catch wind, so I guess you could call that a hold for resting (because I'm a stubborn c*nt and hate the term resthold), and sometimes those holds _don't_ serve any purpose other than for the guys to rest. But these "experts" really need to look at what the fuck is in front of them and think "OK, is he *just* resting, or is he actually working in a way where it doesn't *look* like he's resting, or is what he's doing making sense in the grand scheme?" before jumping on everything.
> 
> Basically, Baba and Destroyer > fucking Wade Keller.


I'm so stealing that if i ever get around to finishing the piece...especially the "Baba and Destroyer > fucking Wade Keller" bit :side:


----------



## Blasko

KingCrash said:


> Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon? Probably the best thing I can say about it is unmemorable.


 I wish I cuold say the same for Steen vs. Super Dragon.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Vendetta II*

*Rhett Titus and Delirious vs. Alex Payne and Silas Young *
_*1/2_
*
Erick Stevens vs. Jay Briscoe *
_**3/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Pelle Primeau - Lights Out Match*
_**3/4_

*Necro Butcher and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *
_***_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_***1/4
(Nigel summed it up for more on commentary. The crowd gave them a standing ovation for spinning each other round. WTF??? Stop bullying Todd Sinclair too plz. How the fuck was that not a DQ?)_

*MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze *
_1/2*_

*Brent Albright and Roderick Strong vs. Adam Pearce and Go Shiozaki *
_***1/4_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Jerry Lynn *
_***3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs *
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Decent show. Aries/Jacobs is a really great main event. Really dissapointed with what they did with Danielson/Castagones._​


----------



## FITZ

superdupersonic said:


> A bullshit excuse for the garbage they put so many of their customers through. PWG is ran by transparent carnies, ones who are even more carny-like than many other promotions. When I shell out over $100 for an order, I expect good communication, honesty, and for my order to be processed and shipped as quickly as possible. I don't need to be told excuses like "Sorry man, we've been really busy putting the final touches on our Sells Out compilation."


I always order my PWG DVDs through highspots and I have never had a problem with them.

Now ROH is really pissing me off with their shipping. $8 for 2 DVDs and it has been a week and a half. I doubt I will be ordering from them again.


----------



## Blasko

Smart Mark Video NEVER fails.


----------



## KaijuFan

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Smart Mark Video NEVER fails.


THIS!


I watched one of my first Puro matches the other day (I have seen clips here and there, and know most of the big names thanks to you guys) and was blown the fuck away.

Survival Tag: BURNING vs K. Office

I never watched a match on a PC screen and popped like I did for this match, the chops, the strikes, the psychology. Gah, I had a mental orgasm. I'm not a fan of rating matches but if anything deserved 5 stars, this did.


----------



## Obfuscation

The new Chikara shows are out, YES~!

Cibernetico FTW. Ok, christmas needs to come quick so I can score some cash and purchase those shows.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm loving those new Chikara shows but does the world really need (or want) a Mickie Knuckles best of DVD?


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Talk about a waste of time. Guess Smart Mark got bored or Ian threatened to pull a Mike Levy on them.


----------



## Blasko

Funny, since Smartmark no showed one of their shows last month.


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Funny, since Smartmark no showed one of their shows last month.


So did I.


----------



## McQueen

Spartanlax said:


> You're my favorite wrestling fan.


The hell with you Lax, THE HELL WITH YOU!

I still love you guys, I still haven't regained full internet access and my laptop is seemingly on its last legs so still not able to be around.

I haven't a clue whats going on in wrestling these days.


----------



## Platt

New covers


----------



## bmxmadb53

McQueen said:


> The hell with you Lax, THE HELL WITH YOU!
> 
> I still love you guys, I still haven't regained full internet access and my laptop is seemingly on its last legs so still not able to be around.
> 
> I haven't a clue whats going on in wrestling these days.


It speaks.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a part of you BMX.

No escape....


----------



## -Mystery-

I miss and still <3 McQueen.


----------



## McQueen

Dave is there any recent FIP I need to catch up on?

We can both miss Eva, together man.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Dave is there any recent FIP I need to catch up on?
> 
> We can both miss Eva, together man.


FIP took a small break and is returning this weekend with some damn good looking shows. As far as DVDs are concerned, ROH hasn't released anything past Hot Summer Night 2008 which is good because I still need to watch the Scotty 2 Hotty double shot weekend shows. Thankfully, winter break is only one week away.

Btw, Eva gave birth to a baby girl a couple days ago.


----------



## McQueen

I still have about 100 DVD's to watch and about 6 of them are FIP shows. At least I haven't bought anything (save No Mercy '08) for the last 2 1/2 months.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I haven't bought much lately either outside notable ROH releases and a few WWE releases here and there. Been pissing most of time away playing video games and studying.


----------



## vivalabrave

Those Canadian shows look pretty good on paper.



McQueen said:


> I still have about 100 DVD's to watch and about 6 of them are FIP shows. At least I haven't bought anything (save No Mercy '08) for the last 2 1/2 months.


Not sure how much you care about PWG but they have a sale where you get *any* 5 DVDs from 2004 through this year (excluding BOLA 08 and PWG Sells Out ) for $40.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, figures, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 12/16 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.



FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR NEXT ORDER

Besides the 25% Off Sale you can also get Free Shipping on your next order placed at www.rohwrestling.com if your order qualifies. The guidelines to receive Free Shipping on your next order are as follows:

-Orders $50 and over for all customers within the United States

-Orders $75 and over for all customers outside the United States

*Tickets and gift certificate do not count towards your total order when calculating free shipping!!!

Please be aware that the checkout system will generate a shipping charge however when we actually bill your credit card you WILL NOT be charged for shipping if you order falls within the guidelines listed above. If you are paying for your order through Paypal then you must paypal the total amount of the order (minus shipping) directly to [email protected] with your order number in the subject heading.

For U.S. shipping you must select Priority Mail to receive the free shipping offer. Next day air and second day air delivery by UPS does not count for free shipping offer. All customers outside the U.S. must select USPS International Airmail as their shipping method.

Sale ends Tuesday, December 16th at 10am EST!!!


SAVE $5 OFF ALL RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS

All ROH live event tickets have been reduced $5 on the website. Combine this savings with the 25% off sale listed above for BIG savings on your next ticket purchase. Tickets are now on sale for the following events:

12/26- Philadelphia, PA
12/27- New York, NY (Final Battle 2008)
1/16- Manassas, VA
1/17- Edison, NJ
1/30- Detroit, MI
1/31- Chicago Ridge, IL
2/6- Coral Springs, FL
2/7- Orlando, FL
2/27- Danbury, CT
3/13- Collinsville, IL
3/20- Elizabeth, PA
4/17- Montreal, Quebec
4/18- Markham, Ontario
4/24- Dayton, OH
5/8- Boston, MA

Sale ends Tuesday, December 16th at 10am EST!!!


NEW DVD RELEASES


The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Bound By Hate- Markham, Ontario 11/8/08 (DVD)

Kevin Steen & El Generico defend the World Tag Team Titles against The Briscoes; Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs Dog Collar Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omga; Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher for the World Title; plus more.
1. Jerry Lynn vs. Davey Richards
2. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King
3. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki & Eddie Edwards
4. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Dog Collar Match)
5. Grizzley Redwood vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne
6. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega (Three Way Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher (ROH World Title Match)
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)

The French Connection- Montreal, Quebec 11/7/08 (DVD)

It's a battle of champions as Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against FIP Champ Go Shiozaki, Tag Champ Kevin Steen, and Tag Champ El Generico in an Elimination Match. Also, Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black; Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards; plus more.
1. Erick Stevens vs. Eddie Edwards.
2. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega & Kenny King
3. Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee
4. Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious
5. Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards
6. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black
7.Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki vs/ Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Elimination Match)

XPW Cold Day In Hell (Double DVD Set)

From 1999-2003, XPW was the most controversial wrestling promotion on the planet. And then, seemingly without notice, it was over! The doors closed, the promotion shut down, and XPW was never to be heard from again. . . UNTIL NOW.

For ONE NIGHT ONLY, XPW returned with what would turn out to be the most spectacular show in the renegade promotion's history!

Packed with STARS, SCARS, AND SURPISES, COLD DAY IN HELL will live on as one of the most entertaining nights in the history of the entire pro wrestling industry.

This deluxe edition 2-Disc set includes the entire super card PPV event along with a bonus disc packed with every promotional video/skit created for the event, XPW Fan Fest bonus footage, music videos, XPW stars' radio interviews, and much more!

1. DREAM DEATH MATCH! NO ROPE BARBED WIRE ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH: SUPREME VS. NECRO BUTCHER
2. TAG TEAM WAR: SABU & HOMELESS JIMMY VS. RAVEN & "WHITE TRASH" JOHNNY WEBB with TERRY FUNK as SPECIAL GUEST REFEREE
3. THE GANGSTAS REUNITED: NEW JACK & MUSTAFA vs. THE WSN
4. GRUDGE MATCH: VAMPIRO vs. KAOS
5. RUBBER MATCH!: G.Q. MONEY , TJ Rush, and Steve Rizzono vs. ANGEL
6. REVENGE MATCH: POGO THE CLOWN vs. TOOL w/ Lizzy Valentine
7. RESPECT MATCH: NICHO EL MILIONARIO vs. LUKE HAWX vs. SCORPIO SKY
8. THE DYNAMITE D MEMORIAL BATTLE ROYAL!
9. TEAM REV PRO VS. TEAM XPW!

THE SANDMAN MAKES HIS PRESENCE FELT!
MR. MCPHENOM LEADS THE ATTACK!
And much, much more including the entire Miss Xtreme Contest!

WWE The Twisted Disturbed Life Of Kane (3 DVD Set)

For more than ten years, Kane has cut a fiery swath of destruction through World Wrestling Entertainment. Whether cheered or booed, Kane has been one of the most popular superstars of WWE, battling his brother Undertaker, fighting the equally deranged Mick Foley, and countless other battles against Edge, Matt Hardy, Triple H, Big Show, Shawn Michaels, and more. He has held both the WWE and ECW championships. Now, for the first time ever, fans can purchase The Best of Kane, a 3-DVD set that collects the greatest matches in the Big Red Monster's history.

UWA Hardcore Wrestling ’’Grand Prix ’08 Night 2’’ (2 Disc Set)

Tournament- Quarter Finals
1. Lionel Knight vs. Ricky Reyes
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Sarah Del Rey
3. Sabian vs. Brodie Lee
4. Josh Prohibition vs. Jimmy Olsen

Tournament Semi-Finals
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Lionel Knight
6. Josh Prohibition vs. Sabian

7. Drew Gulak vs. Nick Watts
8. UWA Tag Team Titles: Ring Crew Express vs. Up In Smoke

UWA Grand Prix Finals
9. Lionel Knight vs. Josh Prohibition

UWA Hardcore Wrestling ’’Grand Prix '08 Night 1’’ (2 Disc Set)

First Round Tournament Matches:
1. Shane Hollister vs. Jimmy Olsen
2. Brodie Lee vs. Johnny Gargano
3. Nick Watts vs. Ricky Reyes
4. Josh Abercrombie vs. Sarah Del Rey
5. Sabian vs. Drew Gulak
6. Lionel Knight vs. Trick Davis
7. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli

8. UWA Tag Title Match: Up In Smoke vs. Derek Wylde & Jennifer Blake
9. UWA Canadian Title vs. UWA Light Heavyweight Title: Josh Prohibition vs. Dan Paysan

UWA Hardcore Wrestling ’’Battle Cry’’ 3/28/08 (2 Disc Set)

1. UWA Tag Team Title Match: Up In Smoke vs. The Ring Crew Express vs. The Flatliners vs. Grand Akuma & Hallowicked
2. UWA Canadian Title Match: Josh Prohibition vs. Josh Abercrombie
3. UWA Light Heavyweight Title MatchL Dan Paysan vs. Derek Wylde
4. Matt Cross vs. Claudio Castagnoli
5. Chris Hero vs. Lionel Knight
6. Rickey Reyes vs. Jimmy Olsen
7. Sarah Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake
8. Akira Raijin vs. Brodie Lee vs. Shane Hollister vs. Johnny Gargano

UWA Hardcore Wrestling ''Panic Attack'' 2/15/08 (2 Disc Set)

1. UWA Canadian Title: Delirious vs. Josh Prohibition
2. UWA Light Heavyweight Title: Dan Paysan vs. Hiromi Horiguchi
3. UWA Tag Team Title Match: Up In Smoke vs. The Flatliners
4. Matt Cross vs. Josh Abercrombie vs. Shane Hollister
5. Kevin Steen vs. Tyler Black
6. El Generico vs. Lionel Knight
7. Brody Lee vs. Jimmy Olsen
8. Ricky Reyes vs. Johnny Gargano


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> Not sure how much you care about PWG but they have a sale where you get *any* 5 DVDs from 2004 through this year (excluding BOLA 08 and PWG Sells Out ) for $40.


I already have PWGn Sells Out, surprise surprise I need to finish watching it.

How were the ROH in Japan shows and Glory By Honor this year?


----------



## vivalabrave

I've heard solid things about all three. People on here don't seem to be as high on the 1st Japan night for whatever reason. I've seen the STARZ~~~~~~ and it looks pretty good to me.

I actually have all 3 staring at me right now but I've yet to check them out. I'm off this week and I made plans to finally get caught up, but I'm sure you of all people know it's no easy task to get motivated enough to throw in a DVD and watch it when you have so much ahead of you.

I'm about to take advantage of the PWG sale and get Life During Wartime, ASW VII nights 1 and 2, and BOLA 2005 nights 1 and 2. MORE STUFF TO COLLECT DUST!!:hb


----------



## McQueen

I still need to watch Tag Wars 2008, Southern Navigation, Respect is Earned II and A New Level


----------



## -Mystery-

Time to buy the Starrcade set, right McQueen?


----------



## McQueen

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Need the Eddie set first.


----------



## -Mystery-

Get them both. 

I think I might be getting the Edge and Starrcade DVD.


----------



## McQueen

Edge DVD does actually look pretty good on paper despite my not being a huge Edge fan.

Do I dare make an order?


----------



## -Mystery-

Free shipping and 25% off is too much for me to pass on.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that is a pretty nice deal.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen :shocked:

Damn ROH are doing alot of sales lately. I'll have to pass on this one and buy Starrcade, Edge and Survivor Series 2008 when i go to Florida in February.

Bound By Hate cover is rather awesome looking.


----------



## McQueen

How many matches left Benjo my boy?

Made an order Dave. DBD VI, GBH VII and the Eddie and Starrcade sets.


----------



## vivalabrave

Looking forward to your thoughts on Pearce/Albright from DBD. I have it as my #3 MOTY. :shocked: I know you're a mark for that type of match.

Also, have you seen the Burning vs. Kensuke Office 8 man match yet?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> How many matches left Benjo my boy?
> 
> Made an order Dave. DBD VI, GBH VII and the Eddie and Starrcade sets.


432 

Keep making so many orders that are getting in the way.


----------



## McQueen

I have the Burning vs K. Office match on my laptop but its been a real bitch lately and resorted all my things in my Match Folder to alphabetical order so i'd need to find the proper file.

Pearce fucking rules its about to the rest of you see it.

Welcome to my world Benjo.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Any STAR RATINGZ for the Canada shows?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> How many matches left Benjo my boy?
> 
> Made an order Dave. DBD VI, GBH VII and the Eddie and Starrcade sets.


Nice order. I'll probably get some DVDs as a Christmas gift, but won't get them until after Christmas. Oh well...


----------



## KaijuFan

As a Merry Christmas to myself and a middle finger to my wallet, I put in an order:
Driven 2008
Return of the 187
Ring of Homicide 2
Bound By Hate

Watch the survival tag Mcqueen, it's orgasmic.


----------



## peep4life

Fuck, i missed the McQueen cameo!! My ROH order came in last night so now I have 7 shows in a row starting with Night of the Butcher 2. So much wrestling, so little time.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I ordered Ring of Homicide 2, Return of the 187, Wrestlemania Weekend, and Super Card of Honor 06. I'm new to RoH as I been mostly a fan of SHIMMER.


----------



## McQueen

I'm still here. Had to do some laundry is all.

What are some good shows aside from DBD and GBH from ROH inbetween New Level and Now?


----------



## peep4life

Northern Navigation is a great show, and I've heard good things about Driven, but I've yet to watch it.


----------



## McQueen

I'll probably pick up Driven, NorNav and the 2 Japan shows down the line at some point.


----------



## -Mystery-

Northern Navigation owns.


----------



## KaijuFan

Driven was great for the top half of the show. The lower card isn't much to write home about though.
Nothern Navi is said to be up there with DBD, but I have yet to put it in my player.


----------



## vivalabrave

The 2 Japan shows and Nothern Navigation from what I've heard. I also heard Driven has an awesome double main event but I've yet to see them. I'll get NN and Driven in the B3G1F sale sometime.

ROH just taped Rising Above 2008 last month in Chi town and Sephiroth said that Aries/Jacobs I Quit was ****3/4 and Danielson/McGuinness was *****. Joe also returned at that show so it has must own written all over it. Final Battle at the end of the month looks Godly with Nigel/Fuji II and Dragon/Shima Fight w/o Honor.


----------



## McQueen

Is Nigel still champ?


----------



## vivalabrave

Forever and ever. Fast approching Dragon's title defenses record.


----------



## McQueen

Grizzly Redwood will topple him for the title.


----------



## -Mystery-

Something else I should bring McQueen up to date on is Gabe participated in a shoot interview where he reveals all the plans he had for ROH in 2008 and the near future after wards.

That and Ian Rotten is still a carny bastard.


----------



## vivalabrave

Nah Grizzley won the GHC title on the last NOAH tour. HE CHOPPED SASUKE DOWN TO SIZE!!!


----------



## McQueen

I saw you posted something about the 16 Carat being multi international next year, right?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I saw you posted something about the 16 Carat being multi international next year, right?


Yes. 

This year the field is separated into four blocks (US, England, Europe, and Japan). Four wrestlers per block with one alternate for each block. The field looks like this so far...

-Alex Shelley
-Drake Younger
-Shingo
-Daisuke Sekimoto
-Martin Stone
-Big Van Walter
-Adam Polak
-Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## KingKicks

Shingo and Shelley in 16 Carat next year? Fucking AWESOME

Mate of mine just sent me this and i felt i had to post it here:


----------



## McQueen

Screw Shelley

Daisuke Sekimoto bitches!


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm assuming Hero and Danielson will be the final two for the US block, it only makes sense. Ibushi and Ishimori seem likely for Japan block. Then Bad Bones and Claudio for the Europe block.


----------



## McQueen

Emil Sitoci please, and for the win.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sitochi can be an alternate. I surely hope Absolute fucking Andy is English because he needs to be apart of this. I definitely want to get my hands on the match he's going to have with Danielson at the next WXW show.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

Hey McQueen, I haven't seen you in a while. How have ya been?


----------



## antoniomare007

McQueen said:


> Daisuke Sekimoto bitches!


Daisuke murdering Shingo with dead lift Germans is gonna be awesome


----------



## McQueen

I died a couple weeks ago GenNext.

Someone brought me back with the Dragonballs on the condition I stop the movie from coming out next year. Meaning, i'm fine just been having computer issues.


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen = Krillin


----------



## antoniomare007

McQueen said:


> I died a couple weeks ago GenNext.
> 
> Someone brought me back with the Dragonballs *on the condition I stop the movie from coming out next year.*


you better not fail


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> I died a couple weeks ago GenNext.
> 
> Someone brought me back with the Dragonballs on the condition I stop the movie from coming out next year. Meaning, i'm fine just been having computer issues.


After seeing the trailer, you had better not fail.


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> McQueen = Krillin


Sweet!!!!



antoniomare007 said:


> you better not fail


It does look like it will be the worst movie ever made, I just watched the trailer.


----------



## -GP-

McQueen said:


> It does look like it will be the worst movie ever made, I just watched the trailer.


you've obviously not seen this trailer then...


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Return Of The 187*

Ruckus vs. Jason Blade ****

Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel **¼*

*Top of the Class Trophy Match*
Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood **¼*

Brent Albright vs. Jay Briscoe *****

*Three Way NODQ Match*
Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious *****

Jerry Lynn vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****¼-***½*

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries ******

*Non-Title 30 Minute Iron Team Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. LAX vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Sweet and Sour Inc. ****¾*

_Similar show to Southern Navigation where the entire show is meh until the last few matches. Lynn/Claudio was surprisingly fun, Shiozaki/Aries was great (not on par with their first encounter but still damn good) and the main event was fun at times but also messy. Looking forward to Ring Of Homicide 2 more then i was this._​


----------



## GenerationNeXt

The trailer is lol worthy, at least Picolo is Green.

I'd totally would go see it just to laugh hysterically.


----------



## vivalabrave

Wow. Just watched the DBZ trailer...Wuh...Da...Fuq?

On behalf of my awful white race, I apologize to everyone.


----------



## Derek

GenerationNeXt said:


> The trailer is lol worthy, at least *Picolo is Green.*
> 
> I'd totally would go see it just to laugh hysterically.


They must have changed that because in the early trailer he was Yellow.


----------



## -Mystery-

Go see The Wrestler, fuck DBZ.


----------



## vivalabrave

GP_Punk said:


> you've obviously not seen this trailer then...


Nah. Anything with Gary Coleman and Frasier "Fuckin'" Crane gets a pass.


----------



## peep4life

I can't fucking wait till Wednesday so I can go see The Wrestler. It looks incredible.


----------



## McQueen

GP_Punk said:


> you've obviously not seen this trailer then...


I'd still watch that over Dragonball. I didn't see the Wayan's brothers anywhere so it can't be that bad.


----------



## -GP-

vivalabrave said:


> Nah. Anything with Gary Coleman and Frasier "Fuckin'" Crane gets a pass.


That was the only saving grace, but without dad Crane and Niles, he's fighting a lost battle


----------



## Blasko

Shit. i missed talking to Eric.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lince Dorado/El Pantera vs Osirian Portal -***3/4 (Sordid Perils Of Everyday Exsistance)

That is the most underrated tag team match of 2007 in Chikara and hell maybe out of the whole year. That match owned so much. It was great action, fast paced, had it's comedy and fun during it, great build for the Lince/Mitch fued, made all the people look fantastic, had the crowd into it the _entire_ time & was a pretty sound match the whole way through. Also pretty important that Lince didn't get his resentment like he usually does, so that ended up helping the match a lot too. Idk why it was left off the best of 07 DVD, it's quite ownage.


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> Yes.
> 
> This year the field is separated into four blocks (US, England, Europe, and Japan). Four wrestlers per block with one alternate for each block. The field looks like this so far...
> 
> -Alex Shelley
> -Drake Younger
> -Shingo
> -Daisuke Sekimoto
> -Martin Stone
> -Big Van Walter
> -Adam Polak
> -Zack Sabre Jr.


Adam Polak? Well at least whomever gets him will be moving on. Also wish Claudio was winning the wXw title but Bad Bones has got it locked up.

EDIT: wXw 8th Anniversary Show Results
13.12.2008
Saint, Oberhausen

1. Zack Sabre Jr. defeated Big van Walter via disqualification when The Kartel interfered. Tommy End and Dan Marshall came out for the save.
2. Big van Walter & The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) defeated Zack Sabre Jr., Tommy End & Dan Marshall when Walter pinned Marshall.
3. Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) defeated Karsten Beck & Thumbtack Jack
4. Absolute Andy defeated Bryan Danielson with a roll-up.
- Michael Kovac is in the ring. Heel promo shooting on wXw. He stated he's above all etc. Stone comes, wants Kovac in the ring. Andy comes. Kovac laughs at him. Danielson comes - hinting at the fact that he is the No. 1 Contender at the wXw World Heavyweight Title - and goes to the back.
5. wXw World Lightweight Championship: Emil Sitoci (c) defeated Marc Roudin via Snapmare Driver [V2] (Boo.)
6. wXw Tag Team Championship: Doug Williams & Martin Stone (c) defeated The Decent Society (Ahmed Chaer & Crazy Sexy Mike) [V3]
7. wXw World Heavyweight Title Tournament Finals: Bad Bones defeated Claudio Castagnoli to become the 20th wXw World Heavyweight Champion.
- Post-match, Steve Douglas appears and says that the tournament is a joke, he is the real champion. January: Bones vs. Stevie


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Ring of Homicide 2*

*Anything Goes Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs *****

Delirious and Brodie lee vs. Cheech and Cloudy ***¾*

Daizee Haze vs. Jessie McKay *¼**

Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Osirian Portal *****

*FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher *****

Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero ****¼-***½*

*Six Man Mayhem*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked vs. Davey Richards vs. Ruckus vs. Jason Blade vs. Rhett Titus ****¼*

Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black ****½-***¾*

LAX vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ******

_Fun show and better then the previous night. The main event was exactly what i was expecting, a very fun tag match. Alot like MCMG/Steenerico from DBD. Black/Lynn was very good, would love to see a rematch. The beatdown after the show by SnS lasted a bit too long but it ended up looking like a realistic gang beatdown._​


----------



## Platt

Indy DVDs for sale http://www.wrestlingforum.com/6612275-post465.html [/cheap plug]


----------



## KaijuFan

I love not having access!


----------



## Platt

Next lot from my master clearout £3 each unless marked otherwise.

Chikara
The Battle Of Who Couldn't Care Less
Best Of 2002
Aniversario 1 & 3
Best Of Chikara

WXW
Dead End VIII/Noah European Navigation Day 2
16 Carat Gold 2008 Day 3
Full Force VI
Broken Rulz 6

World-1
February 6th 04
February 7th 04
February 8th 04

1PW
Devils Due
Fight Club 2
A Cruel Twist Of Fate

IWC
The Bar Has Been Raised
International Incident
Showdown In U-Town 4
Revengeance 2
Super Indy IV
Boiling Point
Big Butler Fair
Super Indy 3
Showdown In Turkey Town
11.16.02
Super Indy 1
Best Of AJ Styles Vol 1
Best Of Christopher Daniels

NLW
Best Of Volume 1
Best Of Volume 2
Saints And Sinners

OVW
January 05
March 05
April 05
May 05
June 05
October 05
November 05
January 06
February 06
March 06
April 06

Misc
CSW Into The Abyss
CSW Business As Usual
AAW Scars And Stripes
New Jack Hardcore
MXPW Lords Of The Ring
FWA Academy Supercard IV
Brink Of Death 1 & 2
Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2005
UWA Hour Of The Dragon
UWA Dawn Of Apocalypse
IWA Summer Attitude 2
HWA Cyberclash 3.0
Marc Le Grizzly Presents New Years Madness 2005
TWC International Showdown
All American Wrestling Volume 5
APW Solving The Puzzle
IWA: DS 2 Xtreme Warfare
Pro Wrestling Riot Reload
APW King Of The Indies 2001
DVLH Destruction In Door County
UWF/TNA Enigmatic Arrival
GCW Showdown
WSX The Complete First Season - £6


----------



## TasteOfVenom

UWA Hour of the Dragon sweet and a best of Daniels and AJ cool.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Northern Navigation*

*Chris Hero vs. Ruckus*
_***_

*Delirious vs. Kenny Omega*
_***1/4_

*Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake *
_**_

*Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens *
_****_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_****1/2_

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong* 
_****1/4_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen - ROH World Title*
_****1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe and Austin Aries - No DQ*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Awesome awesome show. Nothing on the show that I didn't like, even the undercard was very good for what it was. 5 ****+ matches speaks for itself. Up there with 6AS and SOH III as best show of the year so far undoubtedbly. BUY IT NOW._​


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm debating buying Northern Navigation atm. But I hate ordering only one thing from ROH considering that it is 5 bucks shipping for only one item. So awful.


----------



## KaijuFan

Well their sale has free shipping at the moment, take advantage!


----------



## Obfuscation

OMFG~!

I might just have to ask for my christmas money in advance now, haha.


----------



## seabs

*Buy it Cody~!

(~!)*


----------



## vivalabrave

New Horizons

The Briscoes vs. Young/Franklin - 1/2*
Delirious vs. Erick Stevens vs. Ruckus vs. Shane Hagadorn (4CS) - **
Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ) - **1/2
Hero/Shiozaki vs. Strong/Marufuji - ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castganoli (ROH World Title) - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4

DVD Bonus Matches: 

Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young - *3/4
The Honor Rumble - **1/2


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I may buy the Escalations DVD just for Joe vs Black.


----------



## KaijuFan

I will deff download Joe vs Black


----------



## Sephiroth

Don't spend 20 dollars just to see Joe vs. Black. Plz, don't support ROH. Download it.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Too be honest I have no desire to buy the ppv/dvd, Escalations at least has one or two matches I could dig.


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Tokyo Summit*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black 
***
They had a different approach then in their last one, hard hitting, fairly fast paced match, but you knew they were going to have other, more important matches.

Kazushi Miyamoto vs. Eddie Edwards 
** 1/4
About the same quality as in Edwards's match from the other night, shorter though.

El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori
***1/4
Generico is very over with the Japanese fans, really fun match, with some cool spots.

Briscoe Bros. vs. Takeshi Morishima & Davey Richards 
**3/4
Disappointing, Jay and Morishima seemed off on this night.

Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru 
(GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship)
***3/4 - **** 
Very good match, as you would expect. Did not expect the outcome.

KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima 
****1/4 
This was superb, stoled the show, a must see match.

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong
***
Biggest disappointment on this card, I'm tempted to say that it could have been better if given more time, but it probably would have not. They just did not click.

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs 
***
Enjoyed this match, nothing special of course.


_Really good show, one of ROH's best this year.Could have been epic if Briscoe and Sasaki matches delivered_​


----------



## Platt

Preview of Shimmer Volume 21 coverart.


----------



## Cleavage

Rain looks fucking sexy on that DVD cover.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG Scared Straight* 

Ronin & Scorpio Sky vs. Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong - **1/2

Los Luchas vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Title*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. The Briscoe Brothers - ***1/4

*PWG World Title - Grudge Match*
Human Tornado vs. Jack Evans - ***3/4

Not a must have PWG show but a fast moving fun card that can round out an order if you're getting a deal. 


*CZW – New Year’s Resolutions*

Alex Colon vs. LJ Cruz - *

Nicky Benz vs. Joe Gacy - DUD

Super Smash Brothers vs. Greg Excellent & Beef Wellington - **1/2

Javi-Air vs. Bandido Jr. vs. Ryan McBride vs. Pinky Sanchez - **

DJ Hyde vs. WHACKS - **1/4

Mickie Knuckles vs. LuFisto - **3/4

*CZW World Tag Team Title*
Jon Dahmer & Danny DeManto vs. Team Andrew - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Sabian vs. Azrieal - *3/4

*CZW UltraViolent Underground & Iron Man Titles – 20 Min. Iron Man Home Run Derby Deathmatch*
Brain Damage vs. Joker - ***3/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title – UltraViolent Rules*
Nick Gage vs. Danny Havoc vs. Ruckus vs. Drake Younger vs. Devon Moore vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

Pretty much CZW's formula: Cram as many students, fat Jersey guys and whoever else is in the back into the undercard, occasionally pair them with actual talent and hope the main events carry the show. This is the January 08 show and it all goes downhill from here.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Fueling The Fire*

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Adam Pearce and Shane Hagadorn*
_*1/2_

*Pelle Primeau vs. Rex Sterling *
_*1/4_

*Delirious vs. Rhett Titus* 
_*3/4_

*Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***_
*
Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin* 
_****1/2
(Still rating it thish high even on second viewing)_
*
Chris Hero vs. Brent Albright* 
_***1/4_
*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Ruckus - ROH World Title Match*
_**3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Go Shiozaki and Naomichi Marufuji - ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_2 amazing matches make up for a pretty average card. The two tag matches are definatly worth seeing. Everything else, not so._​


----------



## Platt

About damn time cover is up so should be released any day.










EDIT: Here we go



> THE BIG 10 SALE
> 
> Over 110 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale, General Admission tickets to events in December & January for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.
> 
> You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:
> 
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)
> 
> -One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> 
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Homicide vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit Match; Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer with Ricky Steamboat vs. BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff with Mick Foley)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> 
> -It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
> -Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
> -Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
> -Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
> -Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
> -Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
> -Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
> -Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
> -Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
> -Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
> -Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
> -Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
> -This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
> -Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Christopger Daniels vs. Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer)
> 
> -Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
> -Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
> -Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
> -Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
> -Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
> -Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
> -Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
> -How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
> -Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
> -Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
> -Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
> -Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
> -Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
> -Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
> -Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
> -Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
> -Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
> -Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
> -The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
> -Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
> -Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)
> 
> -Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
> -Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
> -Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
> -The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
> -Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
> -Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
> -Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
> -Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 8/11/07 (No Remorse Corps vs. Resilience eight man Philly Street Fight; Takeshi Morishima vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush; Mark Briscoe vs. El Generico; Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen)
> -Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
> -Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
> -Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
> -Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
> -Unscripted III 12/1/07 (The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
> -Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Relaxed Rules Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match)
> -Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)
> 
> -Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
> -Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
> -Without Remorse 1/26/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Matchl Ultimate Endurance Tag Titles Match w/ Age of the Fall vs. BJ Whitmer & Brent Albright vs. Rocky Romero & Davey Richards vs. Qualifying Match Winner; Adam Pearce vs. Delirious in a Dog Collar Match)
> 
> -Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
> -Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
> -Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
> -Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
> -Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
> -Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
> -Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
> -Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
> -Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
> -Do or Die II & III
> -Do or Die IV
> 
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
> -Straight Shootin' with Konnan
> -Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
> -Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
> -Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
> -Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
> -Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
> -Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
> -Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
> -Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
> -Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe
> 
> General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:
> 
> -Philadelphia, PA 12/26/08
> -Manassas, VA 1/16/09
> -Edison, NJ 1/17/09
> -Detroit, MI 1/30/09
> -Chicago Ridge, IL 1/31/09
> 
> Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Tuesday, December 23rd at 10am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.
> 
> SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!
> 
> This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/23 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Full Impact Pro ’Heatstroke 2008’ Crystal River, FL 8/23/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki for the FIP World Title; Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King; Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher; Austin Aries vs. Jason Blade; plus more.
> 1. The Heartbreak Assassins vs. The British Lions
> 2. Mercedes Martinez vs. Lorelei Lee
> 3. Sal Rinauro vs. Chris Jones (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)
> 4. Chasyn Rance vs. Shawn Osborne
> 5. Austin Aries vs. Jason Blade
> 6. Dark City Fight Club vs. Black Market (Weapons Match)
> 7. Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King
> 8. Tyler Black vs. Necro Butcher
> 9. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 
> TNA Bound For Glory IV (DVD)
> 
> TNA's biggest event of the year featuring Samoa Joe vs. Sting for the TNA Heavyweight Title; Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle with Mick Foley as the guest referee; AJ Styles vs.Booker T vs. Christian Cage; plus more.
> 1. Steel Asylum Match: Chris Sbin vs. Alex Shelley vs. Shark Boy vs. Jay Lethal vs. Petey Williams vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Curry Man vs. Super Eric vs. Johnny Devine
> 2. Knockouts Bimbo Brawl: Rhaka Khan, ODB, & Rhino vs. Beautiful People & Cute Kip
> 3, TNA X-Division Title: Sheik Abdul Bashir vs. Consequences Creed
> 4. Knockouts Title Match: Taylor Wilde vs. Awesome Kong vs. Roxxi
> 5. Monsters Ball Match: Beer Money vs. Abyss & Matt Morgan vs. LAX vs. Team 3-D
> 6. Christian Cage vs. Booker T vs. AJ Styles
> 7. Jeff Jarrett vs, Kurt Angle with Mick Foley as the guest referee
> 8. TNA World Title Match: Samoa Joe vs. Sting
> 
> WWE Edge- A Decade of Decadence (3 DVD Set)
> 
> Fans may love to hate Edge, but they'll love this impressive collection of matches where Edge has won the WWE Championship (2 times), World Heavyweight Championship (2 times), Intercontinental Championship (5 times), U.S. Championship, WWE Tag Team Championship, and World Tag Team Championship (11 times!). To date, the "Rated R Superstar" has never had a DVD collection highlighting his amazing career, but Edge--A Decade of Decadence changes that. This 3-DVD set will feature dozens of the greatest matches and moments from Edge's career.
> 
> WWE Survivor Series 2008 (DVD)
> 
> 1. Shawn Michaels & Cryme Tyme & Great Khali & Rey Mysterio vs. JBL & The Miz & John Morrison & Kane & MVP
> 2. Michelle McCool & Maria & Maryse & Victoria & Natalya vs. Beth Phoenix & Mickie James & Jillian Hall & Kelly Kelly & Candice Michelle
> 3. Casket Match: The Undertaker vs. Big Show
> 4. Batista & R-Truth & C.M. Punk & Kofi Kingston & Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton & Cody Rhodes & Mark Henry & William Regal & Shelton Benjamin
> 5. WWE Title Match: Triple H vs. Vladimir Kozlov
> 6. World Title Match: Chris Jericho vs. John Cena


----------



## KingKicks

Nice to see Heatstroke FINALLY out. I'll wait till February to get it.


----------



## KingCrash

Great. Heatstroke comes out when I'm finally tapped out for cash. Rather have that then the last two ROH shows.


----------



## vivalabrave

Someone who saw both Stevens/Strong (Redifined) live and Go/Stevens live said they were about equal in quality. He gave both ****3/4. I doubt the latter is as good but I'm looking forward to it none the less.


----------



## Obfuscation

New SHIMMER & FIP, awesome. The cover for Heatstroke OWNS. My god it's superb. 

SHIMMER's cover isn't bad, just Jetta needs to GTFO.


----------



## KYSeahawks

with the big 10 sale i might pick some dvds up just need some help.

Transform
Unscripted III
Glory By Honor VI Night 1 
Undeniable 
Caged Rage
Time To Man Up
Generation Now
Throwdown
Destiny
Best in the World
Fourth Anniversary Show


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd actually reccomend Caged Rage. It's a fun show and just easy to watch the entire way through. Also it's a plus if you enjoy Cage matches, so yeah.

Heard the 4th Aniversary show owned as well.


----------



## Groovemachine

*Glory by Honor VII*

Jerry Lynn vs Kenny King - ***1/4

NWA World Heavyweight Title match:
Brent Albright (c) vs Adam Pearce - ***3/4

FIP World Heavyweight Title match:
Go Shiozaki (c) vs Kevin Steen - ***1/2

GHC Jr Heavyweight Title match:
Bryan Danielson (c) vs Nakajima - ****-****1/4

Erick Stevens vs Rhett Titus - **1/2
-A squash match, but I actually really enjoyed it. Stevens' nose was busted open hard way, so it kinda made sense for him to want to totally obliterate Titus for the finish.

Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Shane Hagadorn vs Roderick Strong, Ruckus & Jigsaw - ***1/4

Kensuke Sasaki vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
-Sure, it was still good, but definitely disappointing considering the guys involved.

ROH World Title match:
Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico - ****
-A step below the Age of Insanity match in my opinion, but great stuff all round. Generico really looked like a threat to the title towards the end.

_Steel Cage Warfare:_
Austin Aries, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black & Delirious vs Necro Butcher - ****
~2008 has seen many hardcore brawls in ROH, but this was up there with the Aries/Jacobs Vendetta II match as the best of the year. In terms of spots there wasn't anything particularly new or innovative, but they told a great story.


As a side note, I loved the fact they showed the title wins of each champion in short video packages prior to each championship bout. Nice touch.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH The French Connection*

Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens ***½*

Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega and Kenny King *****

Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee **¼*

Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious *****

Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ****¾-*****

Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries ****3/4-*****
*
Battle Of Champions
ROH World Title Elimination*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki vs. El Generico ******

_I'll have to watch the last 2 matches again because i was half asleep while watching them but all in all the show was better then i was expecting. First ROH show post Gabe and you can straight away notice that Prazak is officially a heel._​


----------



## Obfuscation

> straight away notice that Prazak is officially a heel.


There is a god. Now it's not just in FIP~!


----------



## KingCrash

One good thing I'll say about the new booking in ROH is that at least the announcing is more fluid and it seems that Dave & Lenny are left to themselves instead of Gabe hovering over them.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KYSeahawks said:


> with the big 10 sale i might pick some dvds up just need some help.
> 
> Transform
> Unscripted III
> Glory By Honor VI Night 1
> Undeniable
> Caged Rage
> Time To Man Up
> Generation Now
> Throwdown
> Destiny
> Best in the World
> Fourth Anniversary Show


Absolutely stay away from those first two shows you listed. Just ask someone to upload Danielson vs. Jacobs and Stevens vs Danielson for you. All those 2006 shows though are worth getting.


----------



## Sephiroth

I think anyone can appreciate this...Chikara haters be damned...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmyEWVnvz7U


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Bound By Hate*

Jerry Lynn vs. Davey Richards ****¼*

Delirious and Brodie Lee vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King ****

Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki and Eddie Edwards ****¼-***½
*
*Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries *****¼*

Grizzley Redwood vs. Alex Payne ***
*
Three Way Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega ****¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher ***¼*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe *****¼*

_Really enjoyable show, shocked me actually as i wasn't expecting much but with 2 great matches, a very good three way match, decent undercard and hot crowd, it was worth the purchase._​


----------



## Obfuscation

haha, Louden Noxious OWNS.


----------



## McQueen

QUEENAMANIA STILL LIVES!

CHIKARA STILL SUCKS!

And I greatly enjoyed the NOAH/Remorse 6 man from So-Nav, surprisingly even moreso than Danielson/Black.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> QUEENAMANIA STILL LIVES!
> 
> CHIKARA STILL SUCKS!
> 
> And I greatly enjoyed the NOAH/Remorse 6 man from So-Nav, surprisingly even moreso than Danielson/Black.


YAY for McQueen being back.

YAY for McQueen still hating Chikara.

and agreed on the NOAH/NRC 6 man. Very enjoyable match, MOTN for Southern Navigation imo.


----------



## Blasko

ERIIIIIIIIIC.

<3


----------



## McQueen

Jay!!!!!! 

The Kawada to my Taue! <3


----------



## Blasko

The Hansen to my Brody! <3


----------



## McQueen

The Aja Kong to my Bull Nakano!

Had to drop a Joshi reference.


----------



## Blasko

The Jaki Numazawa to my Jun Kasai!


----------



## McQueen

Isn't that an insult?


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen! The Hitler to my Jesus~!

Oh wait...wrestling reference.

The Funk to my Flair~!

Am I cool now?


----------



## Maxx Hero

Chris Benoit to my Eddie Guererro?

Too soon?


----------



## watts63

*EWF Breakin' in The New Year '08*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Bino Gambino (c) vs. Alex Koslov ****1/2

*EWF American Championship*
Hook Bomberry (c) vs. Scorpio Sky ***1/2

Human Tornado vs. Terex ***1/2-***3/4

Chippy Sanchez & JT Blackstar vs. Max Martin & Tony Raze **1/4

Dan Kobrick vs. Country Bear ***

Brandon Gatson vs. Brandon Cutler ***

Black Metal vs. Mayhem *1/2

*EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
Markus Riot (c) vs. Jeremy Jaeger **-**1/4​


----------



## mateuspfc

Don't know if it's the right place to ask it, but does anyone know the name or have the latest Larry Sweeney's ROH theme song? It's a cool little ballad with some of his catchphrases mixed in it... I find it AWESOME. Thanks in advance.


----------



## McQueen

Speaking of Sn'S theme music I rather enjoy Hero's newish theme.



watts63 said:


> *EWF Breakin' in The New Year '08*
> 
> *EWF Heavyweight Championship*
> Bino Gambino (c) vs. Alex Koslov ****1/2​


This defies all kinds of logic. Seriously.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen sighting.


----------



## McQueen

This Holiday season i'm gay for Jay, IMO.

I'm not the only one though.


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> This defies all kinds of logic. Seriously.


Oh c'mon......Alex Koslov is a good worker. It's because he's from Russia, is it? Shame.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> This Holiday season i'm gay for Jay, IMO.
> 
> I'm not the only one though.


 Yeah, Dave has been hogging that up while you where gone

And Spartanlax before you and him.

:$


----------



## McQueen

That Dave...



watts63 said:


> Oh c'mon......Alex Koslov is a good worker. It's beacause he's from Russia, is it? Shame.


Actually I don't mind Kozlov. I was referring more to the fact a company has Gambino as champ as much as I was referring the rating lol.


----------



## T-C

Vladimir Koslov > Alex Koslov.

I say this having never seen an Alex Koslov match, but Vladimir Koslov is just awesome.


----------



## McQueen

VLADIMIR OWNS!


----------



## Spartanlax

You guys need to see Vladmir vs Festus from SmackDown a few months ago...just an awesome slugfest between two behemoths. SO much fun.


----------



## Blasko

Oh, Eric.

Toshiaki Kawada is coming out with his own album that's being funded by HUSTLE some time next year. 

And Kawada is teaming with his own father to take on Bono and Muta. 

HUSTLE. <3

OH MY GAWD IT'S MAAAAAARK

OTHER 4~!


----------



## McQueen

HUSTLE OWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OTHER 4 OWN!


----------



## Blasko

I swear, the O4 posting at the same time in a row is a Christmas spectacular.


----------



## T-C

That was a little bit special.

It's a happy time.


----------



## Blasko

I wish your MSN worked, Mark. 

And same with Eric's. It's been too long.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hi guys.


----------



## Spartanlax

It's a Christmas miracle!

And I guess Jay doesn't want my MSN to work...


----------



## T-C

MSN is a nightmare, either that or my computer is just pure shit.

At least we have HUSTLE to warm our hearts.


----------



## McQueen

MSN and my Computer are shit right now. Hello Dave!

Other..... Five!


----------



## Spartanlax

I hope Andy posts next tbh.


----------



## Blasko

Spartanlax said:


> And I guess Jay doesn't want my MSN to work...


 You where replaced by Dave. Long ago. 

Dave~!


----------



## -Mystery-

If Absolute Andy3000 were to post, this thread might explode.


----------



## T-C

This is like pretty much all the intelligence and/or fun posters posting in the same thread at the same time exclusively.

I wish I was on the outside looking in at this because I think I would be mesmerised.


----------



## -Mystery-

This is hands down WF's moment of the year. Much bigger than the search function returning.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a part of this and I am mesmerized.

It's T-C's swagger IMO.


----------



## Sephiroth

You guys suck


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'm a part of this and I am mesmerized.
> 
> *It's T-C's swagger IMO.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kox55qy3zGk


----------



## T-C

T.I. is cool and all but I like to think of myself more like this guy.

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s137/Mark_Rafferty/carltonbanks.gif


----------



## McQueen

:lmao You crafty son of a bitch.


----------



## Spartanlax

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> You where replaced by Dave. Long ago.
> 
> Dave~!


----------



## Blasko

T-C said:


> T.I. is cool and all but I like to think of myself more like this guy.
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s137/Mark_Rafferty/carltonbanks.gif


Things haven't changed.


----------



## T-C

What can I say, I'm a rascal.

I feel your pain lax. I feel your pain.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So... how 'bout that wrestling, eh?

Pretty good stuff. Dudes with the masks are fucking AWESOME! Lucha motherfuckers, or something.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F0sby8VXcw

Not a rick roll. Just awesomeness

TAUE~!

ANDY~!!!!!!


----------



## T-C

And Andy makes it complete.

Taue is a hero in every sense of the word.

Misawa's cameo made me love christmas though.


----------



## Blasko

I should hug you, Mark. You're the one who sent me the NOAH Christmas in the first place.


----------



## T-C

I was just spreading the magic.

You have taken it to another level.

Spread the Christmas gospel according to NOAH far and wide. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

There's an awesome youtube clip of Taue hitting the most _atrocious_ kick on Takayama. Yet, strangely, you still get the sense that Takayama didn't sell it because he had to... but rather because Taue literally could knock you out with a miss.


----------



## McQueen

I love Taue & Takayama.


----------



## Obfuscation

My friend just bought me Cibernetico Returns for christmas, :hb:

I'm pretty excited to see it. *no anti-chikara slurs from McQueen plz*


----------



## McQueen

Too bad I run this joint boy. CHIKARA sucks, if for no other reason than: KIF said so.


----------



## Blasko

One of you ruined the Christmas Spirit. 

</3


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm going to see the Spirit on Christmas day ftw.


----------



## McQueen

Scarlett Johanson IMO


----------



## Spartanlax

Lump of coal > CHIKARA


----------



## -Mystery-

Santa gives Chikara DVDs to those who have been naughty.


----------



## Obfuscation

You guys all suck.


----------



## McQueen

<3 Co-D

</3 CHIKARA

By the way Spartan, your wrestling style better be "swashbuckling" style.


----------



## peep4life

By swashbuckling I hope you mean ambiguously gay and wearing eyeliner.
If someone bought me a Chikara DVD for Christmas I'd punch them in the babymaker.


----------



## -Mystery-

Gabe speaks about booking Steel Cage Warfare II.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=344162817&blogID=456849448


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> Gabe speaks about booking Steel Cage Warfare II.
> 
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=344162817&blogID=456849448


Good find. I hope they continue to push Necro and just don't bury him, he brings a whole different style to ROH that they greatly need.


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't understand why he changed the finish. I mean the Briscoes would have just eliminated Jacobs & Black and still got their revenge with Necro eventually winning.


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> I don't understand why he changed the finish. I mean the Briscoes would have just eliminated Jacobs & Black and still got their revenge with Necro eventually winning.


Always gotta protect the precious Briscoes. God forbid they lose three matches in a row.


----------



## -Mystery-

Not to mention if the Briscoes needed a big tag win, they got it against LAX. So that makes the decision to change the finish even more baffling.


----------



## peep4life

-Mystery- said:


> Not to mention if the Briscoes needed a big tag win, they got it against LAX. So that makes the decision to change the finish even more baffling.


I still haven't watched these shows, but I know what happens, I just have to much wrestling to watch and not enough time, especially with the Edge DVD coming out as well. I like the Briscoes more than a lot of people round these parts, but they always seem to win, even when they don't need it. Everyone knows their good, we don't need it shoved down our throats.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed on the Briscoes.

I still think Nigel needs to lose to someone no one expects to beat him. Necro or Jay Briscoe I think would be good choices.

Or Sal Rinauro...


----------



## peep4life

McQueen said:


> Agreed on the Briscoes.
> 
> I still think Nigel needs to lose to someone no one expects to beat him. Necro or Jay Briscoe I think would be good choices.
> 
> Or Sal Rinauro...


I'm going with Roderick, he deserves it and puts on amazing matches. And Sal sucks, the faster you accept this the better.


----------



## McQueen

*SAL DOES NOT SUCK! SAL IS AMAZING*


----------



## peep4life

Apparently we have different opinions on the definition of amazing. And don't threaten me with your bold text.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> <3 Co-D
> 
> </3 CHIKARA
> 
> By the way Spartan, your wrestling style better be "swashbuckling" style.




Agreed with the thing about the Briscoes. Them never losing is a good reason as to why I really grown to dislike them. That and their matches always being the same helped too.


----------



## McQueen

Sal in FIP = Win. And FIP > ROH > PWG > WxW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CHIKARA > IWA:MS


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen does speak the truth.


----------



## Obfuscation

As long as Chikky beats IWA-MS I'm willing to agree with that for the sake of making McQueen happy.

Although I would put Chikara #1 personally...


----------



## Spartanlax

CHIKARA is being main evented by that no-talented piece of shit Vin Gerard. Fuck all the marks comparing him to Raven just because he wears dark colors and has long hair. Therefore, CHIKARA is sailing on the failboat.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've never once compared him to Raven, but I'm a big fan. And if it's not for you, then it's not for you.

I just love the stuff they do. I need Chikara in my life to function.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I've never once seen a CHIKARA show. Not because I don't think it'd be good or anything, but because I just really don't need to be trying to follow another promotion nowadays.

And also because it's not from the 1980s. That motherfucker McQueen knows what's up.


----------



## mateuspfc

mateuspfc said:


> Don't know if it's the right place to ask it, but does anyone know the name or have the latest Larry Sweeney's ROH theme song? It's a cool little ballad with some of his catchphrases mixed in it... I find it AWESOME. Thanks in advance.


upppp


----------



## McQueen

Whatever fed Spartan works for > CHIKARA too.

FIP is the closest thing to the 80's on the indy scene me thinks which is part of why I love it so much.


----------



## peep4life

Hailsabin said:


> I've never once compared him to Raven, but I'm a big fan. And if it's not for you, then it's not for you.
> 
> I just love the stuff they do. I need Chikara in my life to function.


Your life needs some direction.
Vin was at PWG once and he did absolutely nothing to impress anyone. Comparing him to Raven is a crime against humanity,


----------



## FITZ

McQueen said:


> Sal in FIP = Win. And FIP > ROH > PWG > WxW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CHIKARA > IWA:MS


Here's a tough one:

IWA:MS or CZW?

I don't have the financial capabilities to keep up with any indy promotions. Most of the stuff I order is older because I can find it really cheap online. The only current show that I will order will be PWG BOLA 2008 which looks like a great show.


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> Your life needs some direction.
> Vin was at PWG once and he did absolutely nothing to impress anyone. Comparing him to Raven is a crime against humanity,


I would have marked if I actually got to go. My brother enjoyed him while he was there so like I said, it depends if you are a fan or not.

FIP is entertaining, need to really get some more shows from them. Cage Of Pain II did own. Your welcome McQueen.\

I'd take CZW ANY DAY over IWA-MS. Ian's a piece of shit. Zandig is as well, but not nearly as shitty as Ian.


----------



## McQueen

No Cody, you're welcome since I pretty much got raped on that deal, still happy I made the trade. Cage of Pain II should have been named "Sal is Awesome".

I don't bother with CZW or IWA: MS so it comes down to who's a bigger scumbag motherfucker Ian Rotten or Zandig and Mike Levy might be tipping the scales towards Ian.


----------



## Blasko

Zandig pays. He wins


----------



## Obfuscation

haha, that's why I took the deal. Even if I told you I was ripping you WAY off. Oh well, you didn't want Chikky in your house so you did what you had to do. Just watched KOT N2 eariler today 

Agreed on Sal being great. Idk why that guy isn't in ROH anymore. 

Also yes, Ian wins. Zandig isn't nearly has unbearable as Ian is, regardless of his crappy booking show after show. Mike Levy is the prime example. Game, set, match.


----------



## peep4life

Hailsabin said:


> haha, that's why I took the deal. Even if I told you I was ripping you WAY off. Oh well, you didn't want Chikky in your house so you did what you had to do. Just watched KOT N2 eariler today
> 
> Agreed on Sal being great. Idk why that guy isn't in ROH anymore.
> 
> Also yes, Ian wins. Zandig isn't nearly has unbearable as Ian is, regardless of his crappy booking show after show. Mike Levy is the prime example. Game, set, match.


Sal has been on a few recent ROH shows, hopefully the booking ends there as he is the weakest part of the YRR, and that includes my fellow Jew Chasyn Rance.


----------



## Spartanlax

Plus, Zandig is a tough, intimidating mother fucker. Ian is a slimey little hick weasel that lies his way out of everything. Zandig wins.


----------



## Obfuscation

peep4life said:


> Sal has been on a few recent ROH shows, hopefully the booking ends there as he is the weakest part of the YRR, and that includes my fellow Jew Chasyn Rance.


Chasyn booked better? I always pegged him for the jobber of the group.

Sal's a tough bastard, especially after what happened to him during Cage Of Pain II. Nasty.


----------



## peep4life

Spartanlax said:


> Plus, Zandig is a tough, intimidating mother fucker. Ian is a slimey little hick weasel that lies his way out of everything. Zandig wins.


Zandig is in "The Wrestler." that movie owned(yes, I've seen it), so he wins


----------



## McQueen

Sal is the cornerstone of the YRR, Peep. He is so good at being the slimy little weasel who gets big heat, is willing to take huge bumps, and cheats to win in convincing fashion. I honestly think that Sal is the most underrated wrestler in America.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not too keen on his recent hair change. 

Should have kept the cocky, cool long hair do imo. 

Credit him getting owned on ECW for me being able to make that claim.

^agreed on the bumps thing McQueen. The TLC match, Cage Of Pain, etc. He's like the Joey Ryan of the east coast I swear.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey McQueen...

Hey! Hey! You! You!
I don’t like your girlfriend!
No way! No way!
I think you need a new one
Hey! Hey! You! You!
I could be your girlfriend

Hey! Hey! You! You!
I know that you like me
No way! No way!
No, it’s not a secret
Hey! Hey! You! You!
I want to be your girlfriend


----------



## McQueen

WTF?

Joey Ryan, man have I completely 180'd my opinion on that guy. I used to hate him but now I realize he's pretty damn brilliant.


----------



## Obfuscation

McQueen said:


> WTF?
> 
> Joey Ryan, man have I completely 180'd my opinion on that guy. I used to hate him but now I realize he's pretty damn brilliant.


:hb

The guy is gold imo. Not to mention that guy takes so many crazy bumps that everyone should at least respect the guy for what he does on a pretty frequent basis.

Not to mention his character is great, that garners respect too.


----------



## McQueen

When I first started watching Joey I just thought he was a one trick pony. I'll admit I was wrong.


----------



## Blasko

I STILL don't know what a mustache ride is. 

I don't think I want to know...


----------



## watts63

McQueen said:


> WTF?
> 
> Joey Ryan, man have I completely 180'd my opinion on that guy. I used to hate him but now I realize he's pretty damn brilliant.


Joey is f'n awesome especially back in 2006. One of the best title reigns in the 2000's. I still remember the gatorade bottles thrown at Joey after winning that Steel Cage match.


----------



## McQueen

I could have shown you a few weeks ago. :$


----------



## Obfuscation

Apparently a Mustache Ride is something of a sexual nature. I asked him for one and he started at me with a really weird look on his face saying "hell no, you freak".

So, yeah, still wanting to see what the deal is with his signature catchphrase.


----------



## Blasko

I would, but it's hard to find you now a days, Eric. 

:side:


----------



## watts63

Only time I heard about a Moustache Ride was from watching Super Troopers.


----------



## Obfuscation

Joey Ryan > that film.

Watts stick around, just in case if I mention Chikara I might actually have someone to agree with me that it's _GOOD_.


----------



## watts63

I haven't seen any CHIKARA in months so, your shit of your luck...unless you talking about a Eddie Kingston promo.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm down with Chiky. Missed out on the last two shows though, I heard they were cliffhangerish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anything Chikara would more than likely suffice. Although idk if King has cut any promos since all he's been doing were random exhibition dream matches vs Claudio & Drake. 

Damn.


----------



## KaijuFan

A Kingston/Claudio feud would be a great thing to watch unfold.


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Anything Chikara would more than likely suffice. Although idk if King has cut any promos since all he's been doing were random exhibition dream matches vs Claudio & Drake.
> 
> Damn.


But he's put more effort into those than most of his other matches this year. His match with Claudio was actually enjoyable.

Although I loved it more for the slightly homoerotic nature of the beginning of Swiss & Sour than anything else. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

It wasn't a knock, just stating he doesn't have a fued going atm.

Glad it was enjoyable. His other match with Claudio in Chikara SUCKED. But I would chalk that up due to King's ankle still not being 100% at the time.

Too bad Swiss N' Sour was just a ploy. I really didn't see that coming :lmao Good ol Chikara pulling the wool right over my eyes~!


----------



## KingCrash

The highlight of Claudio's 2008. Swiss & Sour could have actually worked but I'll wait & see since almost everything else Quack has done in Chikara has worked this year.

Oh, and definitely CZW over IWA:MS. Occasionally you can actually find a good match in CZW despite the horrid booking.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao GOLD.

Yeah, I'm curious to know how the fued will work considering Sweeney is back with the Fab 2. Claudio's going to need some partners in the long run, just idk who will team with him. KOT will certainly be the time and place for that.


----------



## KaijuFan

Who has Sweeney feuded with in the past? I'm sure Claudio will dig up some skeletons so to speak.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jigsaw, Kingston, and now Claudio are the only real big Chikara fueds that he has been in.

Also chime in Twiggy as well, but he really hasn't been apart of Chikky for quite sometime, which is a shame.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I could see an eventual Claudio/Kingston pairing, for whatever reason. If that's the plan I know Quack couldn't help but fit some hints into the match they worked against each other that ju8st came out, so I'm anxious to watch tha5t one.


----------



## TNAfan123

Kobashi vs Joe: ****3/4. Awesome! Everything in this match was stiff as all hell and the action was great. Made me an even bigger fan of Joe and a new fan of Kobashi and ROH.


----------



## FITZ

I agree with ****3/4. It was truly and incredible match. One of my first ROH matches and my one of my favorites. It was incredibly stiff and the crowd was out of control. It's really close to ***** for me actually.


----------



## Groovemachine

Compiling my Top 10 ROH matches of the year. Here goes:


10. Go Shiozaki vs Naomichi Marufuji - _Death Before Dishonor VI_

9. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens – _Supercard of Honor III_

8. Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli - _Northern Navigation_

7. Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black – _Take No Prisoners_

6. Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson – _6th Year Anniversary_

5. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black - _New Horizons_

4. Motor City Machine Guns vs Age of the Fall - _Tag Wars 2008_

3. Age Of The Fall vs Danielson & Aries - _Respect is Earned II_

2. Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Tyler Black - _Death Before Dishonor VI_

1. Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries - _Rising Above_


----------



## seabs

*ROH Death Before Dishonor VI*
*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Ruckus and Jigsaw *
_**1/2_

*Chris Hero vs. Delirious *
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards *
_***1/4_

*Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright - NWA World Heavyweight Title *
_****1/4
(Enjoyed it a lot more 2nd time round)_

*Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs* 
_***1/2_
*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki *
_****_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley *
_****1/4_
*
Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black - ROH World Title Match*
_****1/2_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show. Definatly one of, if not the best of the year to date. Get it~!_​


----------



## bmxmadb53

KingCrash said:


> Oh, and definitely CZW over IWA:MS. Occasionally you can actually find a good match in CZW despite the horrid booking.



I be the minority and go ahead and say IWA-MS>CZW.


----------



## Platt

CZW > Chikara > IWA:MS


----------



## KingCrash

Prancer said:


> CZW > Chikara > IWA:MS


Chikara > CZW > Watching paint dry > IWA:MS.


----------



## Obfuscation

I must say I only agree with KingCrash personally. 

I don't mind CZW as much as some, but better than Chikara? Come on...


----------



## Wiper

CZW > Chikara easily.


----------



## Sephiroth

Cage of Death VI and Best of the Best V are better than anything Chikara has ever done.


----------



## KingCrash

Sephiroth said:


> Cage of Death VI and Best of the Best V are better than anything Chikara has ever done.


You may be right about that, but this year I can't think of a worse promotion than CZW. When DJ Hyde runs your wrestling school, it's time to regroup.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Battle Of The Best*

*Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards *
_***_

*Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries *
_***½_

*Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards *
_****1/4_

*El Generico, Shingo, Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk *
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Bryan Danielson *
_****1/4-1/2_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ROH World Tag Team Title* 
_***
(Seen enough brawl between these two. Something more original plz. OMG they can spell~!)_

*Overall:*
_Extremely solid show. Nothing under *** and two superb matches in Strong/Davey and Bryan/Nigel. DG 6 man was fun as always too. Very enjoyable show._​


----------



## Spartanlax

If someone could upload Strong/Richards from BOTB, I'd be eternally grateful. I'm dying to see the "new" Richards, and his match against Strong is getting rave reviews everywhere.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Chikara>IWA:MS>CZW

Chikara has talent, and a top school, plus the stories rock. IWA:MS has some ok spot fests and they give a chance to the new guys. CZW blows chunks. And those chunks most likely have barbwire around them and was used in a really shitty spot to let Zandig put himself farther over.


----------



## vivalabrave

*ROH to run angle based on The Wrestler*



PWInsider said:


> It looks like Ring of Honor will be running an angle related to the film, The Wrestler, with Jerry Lynn as the centerpiece. Recent video wires have shown ROH Champion Nigel McGuinness verbally assaulting Lynn after a match the two had, which led to Lynn attacking McGuinness. Lynn then cut a promo on McGuinness, saying that he was wrong and was discussing a business that didn't exist anymore. The climax of the film The Wrestler was filmed at an ROH event, and in a recent ROH newswire, they reported the following: "Jerry Lynn was in attendance at a private ROH screening recently, and said to be very emotional about his career and its similarities to the career of Rourke's Randy 'the Ram' Robinson." The plan looks to be to book Lynn as the underdog veteran, who doubts himself, but wants one more shot at glory.


Kind of had a feeling this was where they were going. I like Lynn (even though I'll admit I've seen none of his return matches), so I'm interested in where this goes.


----------



## -Mystery-

The angle works for me even though they sorta ran the same angle a few years ago with James Gibson. I'm in full support of a Jerry Lynn title reign.


----------



## Burning Sword

*ROH Tokyo Summit:*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black- ****1/4*

Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto- **1/2*

El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori- ****1/2*

Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Takeshi Morishima- ****1/4*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title Match)- *****1/4*

KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima- *****1/4*

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong- ****1/2*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH World Title Match)- ******​
Trying to catch up on my ROH and what not.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Some ROH shows i'm looking at getting:

During Punk's Title Reign:
Signs of Dishonor
Escape From NY
The Homecoming

Misawa in ROH
Glory by Honor VI Night 2

2008 shows
Death Before Dishonor VI
Tokyo Summit
Driven 2008
Ring Of Homicide II


----------



## KaijuFan

Skip The Homecoming and get Redemption instead. Sign of Dishonor isn't bad but Fate of an Angel would probably be a better choice as well.


----------



## Platt

12/5 & 12/6 named:

12/5 Wrestling At The Gateway
12/6 Southern Hostility


----------



## Obfuscation

Just scored Chikara's _Style & Substance _and _Armdrags To Riches_ right now. Thank god for christmas time.


----------



## Spartanlax

Style & Substance was decent. It looked real good on paper so I downloaded the show and....meh. Not "disappointing", but not the show it could have been.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought the same when I saw that 3 of the matches were shorter than 4 min. (and one of them was a big match, Lince/Kingston) But I'm still confident enough that I will enjoy it. I loved the Cage match so at least that came off well enough.


----------



## KaijuFan

I think Vanity And Violance delivered more than S&S.
Southern Hostility sounds like a porno.


----------



## watts63

*EWF Knockdown Dragout II*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship; Submission Match*
Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Ryan Taylor ****1/4-****1/2

*EWF American Championship*
Vizzion (c) vs. Terex **1/4

Mikey Nicholls vs. Rockstar Cordova **1/2

Espiritu Infernal vs. Jeremy Jaeger **1/2

Hook Bomberry vs. Chris Kadillak ***1/2

*EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
Blackstar (c) vs. LTP *-*1/4

Sonny Samson vs. Marcius Pitsonopolous **

*EWF Tag Team Championship*
Black Metal & Extreme Loco (c) vs. TJ Perkins & Liger Rivera **1/2

*LOL At Attempts To Un-Cuff Mondo Vega*​
----------------

*EWF Independent's Day IV: Revenge Served Cold*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****-****1/4

*EWF Tag Team Championship*
TJ Perkins & Liger Rivera (c) vs. Ryan Taylor & Hook Bomberry ***1/4 (Damn That Referee)

*Grudge Match*
Black Metal vs. Extreme Loco **1/2

Chris Kadillak vs. Jeremy Jaeger ***1/2-***3/4

Candice LeRae vs. Shane Andrews ***1/2

Brandon Gatson vs. Dave The Bruiser *3/4

Mikey Nicholls vs. Marcius Pitsonopolous **1/4​
----------------

*EWF Gold Standard II: Raising The Bar*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship; 30 Minute Iron Man Match*
Brandon Gatson (c) vs. Joey Ryan vs. Mikey Nicholls (Damn That Man Can Swing A Chair) ****1/2

Blackstar vs. Hook Bomberry **

Terex (The 400 Pounder Did A Standing Moonsault...I Have Now Seen It All) vs. Liger Rivera ***

*NWA Heritage Championship & EWF American Championship*
TJ Perkins (c) vs. Ryan Taylor (c) ***3/4-****

Black Metal vs. Chris Kadillak **3/4

Roger Ruiz vs. Tha Chef **1/4

*EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
Jeremy Jaeger (c) vs. Sexy Chino **-**1/4​
----------------

*EWF Anarchy '08*

*EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Black Metal (c) vs. Brandon Gatson ***1/2

*EWF American Championship*
Ryan Taylor (c) vs. Nick Jackson ****-****1/4

Johnny Paradise vs. TJ Perkins **3/4

Joey Ryan vs. Liger Rivera ***

Billy Blade & Kadin Anthony vs. David Jones & Ryan Stone **** (Great Chemistry)

*EWF Cruiserweight Championship*
Jeremy Jaeger (c) vs. Shane Haste ***1/2-***3/4

Chris Kadillak vs. Roger Ruiz vs. Chase Patrick *1/2

*Bonus Match*

*EWF Vendetta II; EWF Heavyweight Championship*
Brandon Gatson (c) vs. Black Metal **1/2​


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## vivalabrave

Death Before Dishonor VI

The Briscoes vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus - **1/4
Chris Hero vs. Delirious - *3/4
Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong - **1/2
Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (NWA World Title) - ****1/2
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries (Relaxed Rules) - **
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Go Shiozaki - ****
The Murder City Machine Guns vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castganoli (ROH World Title) - ****1/2

2nd Favorite show of the year behind 6AS.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Any way we could see some of this EWF stuff get upped in the media section? Sounds like this is a hot indy right now.


----------



## watts63

Maxx Hero said:


> Any way we could see some of this EWF stuff get upped in the media section? Sounds like this is a hot indy right now.


I already upped one match (Koslov/Gambino) & probably upload two or three more matches. You can their DVDs at www.empirewrestlingfederation.com.


----------



## KingKicks

Decided that as i received so many DVD's for Christmas, that i had better finish off any 2008 matches that i needed to watch.
*
Kensuke Office 8/17/08*
Kenta Kobashi, KENTA, Atsushi Aoki & Akihiko Ito vs. Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima, Takashi Okita & Kento Miyahara *****½*

*Kensuke Office - 6/13/08*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****¼*

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 9/6/08*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kota Ibushi and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****-****¼*

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 9/27/08*
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Mohammad Yone ****¼*

*Pro Wrestling NOAH - 6/14/08*
Kenta Kobashi and KENTA vs. Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima *****½*
*
PWG All Star Weekend VI Night Two*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ******
*
FIP Hot Summer Nights 2008
Dog Collar Match for the FIP World Heavyweight Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens *****-****¼
*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Anybody watch KENTA/Danielson IV yet?


----------



## Tarfu

Ok, I'm now seriously considering to take advantage of Highspots.com's 3 PWG DVDs for 20.09$ -offer. So, since I haven't seen much of their early material, which ones should I get?


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH The Tokyo Summit

Austin Aries v.s Tyler Black-*****
Eddie Edwards v.s Kazushi Miyamoto-***
El Generico v.s Taiji Ishimori-*****
Takeshi Morishima & Davey Richards v.s The Briscoes-****1/4-***1/2*
Bryan Danielson v.s Yoshinobu Kanemaru-*****1/4*
Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima v.s KENTA & Kota Ibushi-******
Roderick Strong v.s Kensuke Sasaki-****1/2*
ROH Title Match: Jimmy Jacobs v.s Nigel McGuinness-****1/4*


----------



## StylinProfilin

Steve Corino have any memorable ROH matches on DVD?

I have that brutal match he had with Homicide at War of The Wire and one of his matches with CM Punk on Punk's best of dvd where they went the time limit.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies against Cide is good. Cide, slapped that boy so hard he lost hearing permanently in one of his ears.


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Best In The World Collection

Joe/Kobashi-*****
AJ/Sydal vs Dragon Kid/Genki-***1/4
KENTA/Aries-***3/4-****
Joe/"Cactus Jack"-*1/2
Briscoes/Doi & Shingo-****1/4
Danielson/Storm-***3/4
Punk/Funk-***
Claudio/Generico-****1/4-****1/2
Nigel/Morishima-***3/4-****

Awesome set of matches, especially considering I only paid like $8 for it.


----------



## Derek

It wasn't "Cactus Jack" it was Ebastus Jack


----------



## Blasko

I should find my ROH retail DVDs. I only finished Bloodstained And some of BitW. 

I stopped at Greatest Rivalries after disappointment in Joe/Cide.

EDIT- Kikutaro owns.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I didn't know how to spell it or anything so I just went with that. I also picked up the Rivalries and Bloodstained Honor ones for pretty cheap as well. I had seen a couple of matches from this set before like Joe/Kobashi and the match with AJ but it was definitely worth it for the price. (Joe/Kobashi alone pretty much was worth the cost of the DVD actually)


----------



## -Mystery-

Taroo watching more ROH. Yay!


----------



## Derek

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> EDIT- Kikutaro owns.


He does.

I marked when he was Triple Kiku and acted like he tore his quad after giving Kojima a Pedigree.


----------



## Blasko

I suggest Bloodstained be watched. Immediately.


----------



## Taroostyles

-Mystery- said:


> Taroo watching more ROH. Yay!


Yeah I've always dabbled to an extent, now that the PPV's are on Directv I'll most likely be partaking at such a reasonable price. 




-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I suggest Bloodstained be watched. Immediately.


It's next, probably be done with it sometime over the weekend. A couple matches on there really interest me so I might watch them 1st and then skip back to the other stuff.

One match that really just blew me away was Claudio/Generico, shit was off the charts.


----------



## KingCrash

Tarfu said:


> Ok, I'm now seriously considering to take advantage of Highspots.com's 3 PWG DVDs for 20.09$ -offer. So, since I haven't seen much of their early material, which ones should I get?


Try Enchantment Under The Sea, Based On A True Story, & Roger Dorn Night. Hollywood Globetrotters and the DDT 4 Tourney are also good picks, but get Night 2 if you only get one. Too bad BOLA 07 Night 3 or PWG Sells Out isn't on the list.


----------



## Blasko

Taroostyles said:


> It's next, probably be done with it sometime over the weekend. A couple matches on there really interest me so I might watch them 1st and then skip back to the other stuff.


 Embassy vs. GeNext is possibly my most favorite ROH match. Fact that the DVD quality is amazing really adds to it, imo.


----------



## Spartanlax

The Bloodstained Honor DVD is perhaps one of the greatest compilation DVDs ever. Definitely the best one from the indys.


----------



## KingCrash

PWG Sells Out is a damn good second. The only meh match on that is Kaz/Pearce.


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Taroo watching more ROH. Yay!


:agree: Good Times.



Taroostyles said:


> One match that really just blew me away was Claudio/Generico, shit was off the charts.


Glad you enjoyed it. Even though they went a bit overkill with the kickouts, i loved it. 1 of my personal favourite matches of 2007.


----------



## Taroostyles

^Yeah I actually had that problem more with the tag match between the Briscoes and the Dragon Gate guys, that one seemed like overkill at the end even more to me. 

Maybe because the Claudio/Generico match was alot shorter it didn't really bother me so much, and also what finally put Generico away was built up with each successive nearfall. While in that tag match it seemed like there were quite a few bigger moves done on The Briscoes before what finally what put them away. (Still a tremendous match though, but it would've been better with like 5 less minutes actually)


----------



## vivalabrave

Battle of the Best

Yamato vs. Eddie Edwards - **1/4
Austin Aries vs. Ryo Saito - **3/4
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards - ****
Dragon Kid/ Generico/ Shingo vs. Doi/Yoshino/BxB Hulk- ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson - ****
Jacobs/Black vs. The Briscoes (ROH Tag Titles) - ***1/4

DVD Bonus Matches:

Sal Rinauro vs. Delirious (FIP Florida Heritage Title) (FIP Dangerous Intentions 2008) - **1/2
MsChif vs. Amazing Kong (Shimmer vol. 9) - ***3/4


----------



## Blasko

http://highspots.com/product.asp?id=20802&category=248

More HS goodness.


----------



## Obfuscation

> EWF Heavyweight Championship
> Scorpio Sky (c) vs. Joey Ryan ****-****1/4
> 
> EWF Tag Team Championship
> TJ Perkins & Liger Rivera (c) vs. Ryan Taylor & Hook Bomberry ***1/4 (Damn That Referee)
> 
> Grudge Match
> Black Metal vs. Extreme Loco **1/2
> 
> Chris Kadillak vs. Jeremy Jaeger ***1/2-***3/4
> 
> Candice LeRae vs. Shane Andrews ***1/2
> 
> Brandon Gatson vs. Dave The Bruiser *3/4
> 
> Mikey Nicholls vs. Marcius Pitsonopolous **1/4


I'd say most of the ratings are spot on. I'm sorry but I have to LOL @ the main event's rating. It was like 10 min, if that and it was pretty underwhelming. I wouldn't even give it more than **3/4 from memory. I only enjoyed it considering that Joey was there.


----------



## ECW fan

Spartanlax said:


> The Bloodstained Honor DVD is perhaps one of the greatest compilation DVDs ever. Definitely the best one from the indys.


Agreed. I'd say it's a must buy for almost any wrestling fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico being on that set made me mark, haha. Got a kick out of that. Not to mention that match OWNS, just like the rest of the set. Easily my favorite out of the 4 that they came out with.


----------



## Platt

> END OF YEAR SALE- 35%-40% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!
> 
> You can now save 35%-40% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $100 save 35% off the order. Orders that are $100 and up save 40% off the order.
> 
> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.
> 
> To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders under $100 just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: dec35 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> To redeem your 40% Off Coupon for orders $100 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
> 1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
> 2) Enter the coupon code: dec40 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.
> 
> Offer ends on 12/30 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. Preorder items are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.
> 
> NEW RELEASES
> 
> The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Releases" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> Escalation- Dayton, OH 11/21/08 (DVD)
> 
> Features Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries in a Non Title Three Way Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Steen & Generico vs. Jacobs & Delirious for the World Tag Titles; a special bonus match with Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black; plus more.
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Brent Albright
> 2. Go Shiozaki vs. Rhett Titus vs. Sami Callahan vs. Grizzly Redwood (Four Corner Survival)
> 3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne
> 4. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero (Knockout Match)
> 5. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli
> 7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (Non Title Three Way Match)


Gonna pick up Escalation, the newest FIP plus 2 old ones I'm missing and maybe the newest shirts.

Preview of Shimmer Volume 22


----------



## AussieFan

Just finished watching the 5 Main matches of Supercard of Honor 3.

Briscoes vs Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black - *****1/4*

BxB Hulk and SHINGO vs Kevin Steen and El Generico - ****3/4*

Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness - *****1/2*

Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens - ******

Dragon Gate - Muscle Outlawz vs Typhoon - *****1/2* - MOTN


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH Winter Navigation 07/12/08*

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***1/2*
They went pretty short in this one, probably to protect Misawa's health. Anyway, the match was still a pretty good one, with Nakajima dominating the most of the match. Had this been some 5 years ago, it would rule. But Nakajima's kicks vs. Misawa's elbows was the shit. 

*Jun Akiyama vs. Takeshi Morishima ***3/4*
Not sure if everybody enjoyed this match like I did. Even shorter than Misawa-Nakajima, I couldn't notice why, but still, Akiyama DESTROYED Shima. The intensity of these two was off the charts, since they justed trowed everything at each other. The only thing that bothered me was that Jun delivered 3 or 4 Exploders and none of them was able to put Shima away, anyway, he busted Shima's nose in a very sick way, and the choke made it bleed tons. Pretty awesome 8 minutes match.

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title
Kotaro Suzuki/Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. KENTA/Taiji Ishimori ****1/4*
Well, you knew that was coming. More KENTA/Ishimori awesomeness, added to the champions GREAT heel work, made this a very dramatic match, something I hadn't seen on NOAH in a long time. Of course they went to flashy mode at the end, or this wouldn't be a normal Jr. Tag match in NOAH. Anyway, it was a pretty awesome contest, as you can expect.

Going to watch Sasaki-Saito later today and I'll be posting my thoughts for that match pretty soon.


----------



## vivalabrave

Got 40% off:

Three 3rd Row Seats to the 4/4 Mania Show in Houston
A marked down NRC Shirt
Northern Navigation
Driven 2008

Like $100 including shipping. I almost ordered the tickets yesterday evening but then I remembered all the "% off" sales that ROH has so I waited. Good thing, I would have been pissed.


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Bloodstained Honor

Joe/Jay Briscoe-**** (What a crimson mask)
Cabana/Homicide-***3/4
ROH/CZW 6 Man-****1/4
Punk/Rave-***1/2
Embassy/Generation Next-****1/2-****3/4 (Jack Evans is insane)
Prophecy/Second City Saints-****1/2
Bricoes/Steen & Generico-****1/2
Jacobs/Cabana-****-****1/4

Insanely awesome set of matches, not a single match on the whole set that I wouldn't say was great. Definitely better than the Best In The World comp but they're 2 completely different animals as well. (Technical wrestling vs brawls pretty much)

As far as actual match quality goes this has to be one of the most thoroughly great DVD's I've ever seen, just tremendous.


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Driven *

Austin Aries vs Delirious
**1/4
Something you could easily skip,it was out there only for storyline purposes.

Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards vs Brent Albright & Erick Stevens
***
Solid match, nothing special as you would expect.

Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero
**3/4
Not much to say about this one, expected a bit more, but it was good to see Lynn back.

Claudio Castagnoli vs Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson 
(Elimination 3-Way)
***3/4
Very good match after the first elimination.

Briscoes vs Vulture Squad vs YRR vs Necro
(Scramble)
**1/2
Awesomely spotty under short match.

Roderick Strong vs Nigel McGuinness 
****
Very good match, one of Nigel's best as champ.

Steenerico vs Age Of The Fall
****1/4
Loved this one, last 10 minutes were superb, crowd uber into it made it even better.

_Liked this PPV a lot, great build towards a memorable finish._​


----------



## FITZ

Taroostyles said:


> ROH Bloodstained Honor
> 
> Joe/Jay Briscoe-**** (What a crimson mask)
> Cabana/Homicide-***3/4
> ROH/CZW 6 Man-****1/4
> Punk/Rave-***1/2
> Embassy/Generation Next-****1/2-****3/4 (Jack Evans is insane)
> Prophecy/Second City Saints-****1/2
> Bricoes/Steen & Generico-****1/2
> Jacobs/Cabana-****-****1/4
> 
> Insanely awesome set of matches, not a single match on the whole set that I wouldn't say was great. Definitely better than the Best In The World comp but they're 2 completely different animals as well. (Technical wrestling vs brawls pretty much)
> 
> As far as actual match quality goes this has to be one of the most thoroughly great DVD's I've ever seen, just tremendous.


I was never able to get into the ROH vs. CZW matches. I enjoyed the matches but I really didn't see anything all that special about them. I wasn't even that big a fan of Cage of Death.

Still Bloodstained Honor is an incredible DVD.


----------



## AussieFan

I liked that RoH vs CZW six man i would probably give it *****1/4.*


----------



## smitlick

Ring Of Honor - The Era of Honor Begins
1. Da Hit Squad vs The Christopher Street Connection (*) Hardly a match
2. Amazing Red vs Jay Briscoe (**3/4)
3. Xavier vs Scoot Andrews (***) Enjoyed this match
4. The Natural Born Sinners vs The Boogie Knights (**1/2)
5. Quiet Storm vs Chris Devine vs Brian XL vs Amazing Red vs Joel Maximo vs Jose Maximo (***1/2) Not the greatest but still enjoyable
6. Prince Nana vs The Towel Boy (*) SQUASH
7. Spanky & Ikaika Loa vs Michael Shane & Oz (**3/4) 
8. Super Crazy vs Eddie Guerrero (***1/2) Seemed Rush
9. Low Ki vs American Dragon vs Christopher Daniels (****) 

Wasnt the greatest event and is probably worth skipping unless your an ROH Collector.


----------



## stinger-splash

*Tiger Mask vs. Dynamite Kid Series*​
First of all, before you read or judge… Actually it was impossible for me to use star ratings for these matches, I still tried it but please don’t compare these ratings with other matches, because you can’t compare them. Use it to compare the different matches between these two. Why? Well the stuff you’ll see here is from the 80’s. People say they were ahead of time. I disagree.. what they did, has yet to be recurred in professional wrestling to this very date. They’re still ahead of time. All the matches are a bit similar, they’re all great, just not every match got the same amount of time. After watching all their matches I can truly say this was revolutionary. Still to this date, 25 years laters.

_Tiger Mask was an insanely popular television character in Japan and NJPW decided to bring it into pro wrestling. It got a lot of criticism in the beginning, but Tiger Mask became one of the most popular wrestlers in the history of professional wrestling. This feud is the main reason why._

*1)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask. * (_April 23, 1981_) ****1/4*
This was the debut of Tiger Mask, his first-ever match. He faced the great Dynamite kid, who was also pretty new in NJPW. Tiger surprised Kid in the beginning with his technical abilities and fast-paced wrestling. Kid got a bit frustrated and tried to put off Tiger’s mask, without success. They went back and forth, and even went outside the ring for a while. In the end Tiger surprised Kid with a German suplex followed by a cover for the three count. What a debut for Tiger Mask. Dynamite couldn’t believe it was a three count. It was pretty short, but set up the storyline between the two and it was a good teaser. You could feel it wasn’t over between the two.

*2)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask. * (_January 01, 1982_) ****1/4*
Again a short energetic match nine months after their first encounter. Now Dynamite Kid controlled most of the match. He focused Tiger Mask’s leg in the beginning and actually finished Tiger after a Pildriver followed by a Diving Dynamite. He refused to pin him and took him up for another Piledriver. Tiger Mask could just escape a second Diving Dynamite, but never had decent offense. When he finally escaped a figure-four variation, he rolled Dynamite up and again he got a surprise pin. Dynamite controlled everything, but again went home with a loss. Again a very good match with a good pace and great storytelling. It was short, but perfectly booked, considering what still had to come.

*3)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask. * (_January 28, 1982_) ****3/4*
This match was a bit longer than the two previous ones, but still around the 10 minute mark. It was a good back and forth match where both man had their offense. Dynamite using his combination of power and technique, while Tiger used his agility and technique. Both man worked on the legs with submission moves, but it was waiting for the end of the match to see the true explosion. Kid missed a Diving Dynamite, but Tiger Mask missed his high-risk maneuver as well. Very fast-paced final minutes with a cool finish as they both tried to hit the German suplex. Tiger succeeded and got the cover for another surprising three count. Unbelievable how he did it for a third time. Again a great match with great storytelling and psychology.

*4)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask.* (_July 23, 1982_) ****3/4*
The longest match so far between the two as it went for almost 15 minutes. Interesting note, a VERY young Bret Hart was in Dynamite’s corner (Bret worked in Japan for a while and these two both worked in Stampede Wrestling). Again great action in the ring, this time Tiger Mask had much more offense. For the first time, Dynamite Kid never really controlled the match. Again much leg work with figure four variations from both man. Some great exchanges of fast-paced moves, but also a few restholds. Dynamite did some suplexes and backbreakers, while Tiger Mask used his crazy moves. In the end Bret Hart interfered and a little brawl started outside the ring. A bit strange, but it was Dynamite Kid who got the win after Tiger elevated him in the crowd and got disqualified. (at least that’s what I think because I don’t understand Japanese)

*5)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask.* (_August 05, 1982_) *****1/4*
First match between the two to go over 15 minutes and definitely the best so far. Just non-stop action from beginning till the end. Some amazing fast-paced moment, mixed with slower parts where both used figure four variations and the neck scissors. Great escape attempts from the neck scissors as Tiger uses his agility to escape, but Dynamite received a piledriver when he tried to do that. Tiger was amazing, but almost lost when Kid hit the Diving Dynamite. When Tiger Mask flew to the outside, delivered a piledriver and hit the Tigersault, it was all over for the Englishman. He couldn’t believe that little Japanese guy pinned him again. Tiger Mask was insanely over at this point, while Dynamite Kid still couldn’t find an answer to Tiger’s crazy style. Great, great stuff.

*6)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask.* (_August 30, 1982_) ****1/2*
This match took place at MSG in New York and Tiger Mask defended his Junior Heavyeight Title. The match wasn’t even 8 minutes long, but tore the house down. The American crowd couldn’t believe what they saw and loved all the action. Again such a fast pace with lots of reversals and crazy technical moves. Again the same submission holds en escapes, but it’s still impressive to see. Tiger Mask got the pin when he escaped a Diving Dynamite and nailed the Tigersault. Dynamite got his shoulders up just after the three count. Again Tiger Mask was victorious. Awesome short match.

*7)	The Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask.* (_April 21, 1983_) *****1/2*
This is the match Meltzer gave 5 stars, and I agree that this was their best match. I can’t give it five for now, because I don’t understand Japanese and that’s necessary to truly appreciate this match. First fifteen minutes were quite awesome with lots of back and forth action. Insane pace with incredible moves from both man. No-one had control in this match, momentum changed every minute. Many piledrivers, innovative submission moves, over the top rope dives and so much more. Since this match was for the vacant Junior Heavyweight title there had to be a winner. I believe Tiger Mask got disqualified once after diving over the railing. Near the end Dynamite became frustrated and he tried to pull off the mask. Referee tried to stop him, but he simply gave him a headbutt. Then he tried to finish Tiger with a bottle, but they could stop him in time. I believe he got disqualified for this as well. Final two minutes were breathtaking again as they brawl outside the ring where both man get thrown viciously in the railing. Finish comes when both man gave eachother a piledriver outside the ring. Their bodies lie lifeless on the floor as the ref calls for the bell. Fantastic match, but you really need to know Japanese to understand the final part because the match gets restarted two times and Dynamite even takes the mic in the middle of the match. What I did understand what that they said ‘one more time’ after the ref stopped it.


----------



## vivalabrave

The Tokyo Summit

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/4
Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto - *1/2
El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***
The Briscoes vs. Richards/Morishima - ***
Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson (GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title) - ****
KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/4
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH World Title) - ***3/4

DVD Bonus Match:

Hirayanagi/Suzuki vs. Naito/Yujiro - *1/2 (LMAO at the end when Suzuki got locked outside the building and it became an handicap match)


----------



## Blasko

smitlick said:


> Ring Of Honor - The Era of Honor Begins
> 1. Da Hit Squad vs The Christopher Street Connection (*) Hardly a match
> 2. Amazing Red vs Jay Briscoe (**3/4)
> 3. Xavier vs Scoot Andrews (***) Enjoyed this match
> 4. The Natural Born Sinners vs The Boogie Knights (**1/2)
> 5. Quiet Storm vs Chris Devine vs Brian XL vs Amazing Red vs Joel Maximo vs Jose Maximo (***1/2) Not the greatest but still enjoyable
> 6. Prince Nana vs The Towel Boy (*) SQUASH
> 7. Spanky & Ikaika Loa vs Michael Shane & Oz (**3/4)
> 8. Super Crazy vs Eddie Guerrero (***1/2) Seemed Rush
> 9. Low Ki vs American Dragon vs Christopher Daniels (****)
> 
> Wasnt the greatest event and is probably worth skipping unless your an ROH Collector.


 I gave everything but the last two matches *** and below. 

Very meh.


----------



## Adug

I've been looking for a good place to buy Puro DVD's as of late. (Mainly NJPW and NOAH) I noticed puroresufan and puroresucentral mention IVPVideos. I was wondering if anyone here has ever ordered from them and if the quality of their DVD's are any good. I also want to know if the Shipping is any good also.


----------



## KingKicks

Adug said:


> I've been looking for a good place to buy Puro DVD's as of late. (Mainly NJPW and NOAH) I noticed puroresufan and puroresucentral mention IVPVideos. I was wondering if anyone here has ever ordered from them and if the quality of their DVD's are any good. I also want to know if the Shipping is any good also.


IVPVideos has always been good for me. I've ordered a good load of NJPW, NOAH and Best Of's off of them and always had good delivery (usually around a week). Quality is usually perfect but i have had a couple Best Of's where the quality is kinda meh.


----------



## Adug

Benjo™;6684334 said:


> IVPVideos has always been good for me. I've ordered a good load of NJPW, NOAH and Best Of's off of them and always had good delivery (usually around a week). Quality is usually perfect but i have had a couple Best Of's where the quality is kinda meh.


That's good to hear I suppose. I was thinking about ordering the History of the GHC Heavyweight Title since it seems to have every GHC Title Defense on it all the way to Marufuji vs. Misawa in December 2006. Was thinking about picking up a couple of New Japan shows from this year too.

By the way, I noticed CDJapan (Japanese CD/DVD Import Site) has Wrestle Kingdom III available for Preorder. Comes out in the end of February. So I guess if you want the official DVD for it you can go there. Not sure what extras will be on the DVD. Wrestle Kingdom II supposedly has after match interviews and footage not seen on TV. So maybe it'll be the same for Wrestle Kingdom III's DVD. Just be warned though, it costs over $70 to import from them. Not to mention you'd need a DVD Player capable of playing Japanese DVD's.


----------



## Platt

Trailer for Gabe's shoot http://kayfabecommentaries.com/SP006_trailer.html


----------



## FITZ

Benjo™ said:


> IVPVideos has always been good for me. I've ordered a good load of NJPW, NOAH and Best Of's off of them and always had good delivery (usually around a week). Quality is usually perfect but i have had a couple Best Of's where the quality is kinda meh.


What about the commentary. Is it all in Japanese or is there some stuff with no commentary? I won't get my hopes up and ask if there is English commentary.

There was a bunch of stuff that I was interested in but I am kind of hesitant to order stuff with Japanese commentary.


----------



## Derek

taylorfitz said:


> What about the commentary. Is it all in Japanese or is there some stuff with no commentary? I won't get my hopes up and ask if there is English commentary.
> 
> There was a bunch of stuff that I was interested in but I am kind of hesitant to order stuff with Japanese commentary.


Everything I've ordered from them had Japanese commentary, except for a couple of matches on the Best of the Steiners that were WCW/New Japan joint events.

And I do like IVP if you're looking to get some best ofs or recent shows.


----------



## ECW fan

Platt said:


> Trailer for Gabe's shoot http://kayfabecommentaries.com/SP006_trailer.html


Looks good. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## vivalabrave

taylorfitz said:


> What about the commentary. Is it all in Japanese or is there some stuff with no commentary? I won't get my hopes up and ask if there is English commentary.
> 
> There was a bunch of stuff that I was interested in but I am kind of hesitant to order stuff with Japanese commentary.


IVP mostly has just Japanese commentary from what I've ordered. I think the NOAH releases from ROHwrestling.com have English commentary, but I've heard it's the worst commentary that has ever been...uh...commentated.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2006*

*Night One*

Colt Cabana vs. Chris Sabin - **1/2
Delirious vs. El Generico - ***
CIMA vs. MDogg 20 - **1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Sydal - ***
Dragon Kid vs. Quicksilver - **1/2
Rocky Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
B-Boy, Excalibur, Homicide, & Human Tornado vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Joey Ryan & Petey Williams - ***1/4


*Night Two*

Austin Aries vs. Disco Machine - **1/4
Davey Richards vs. Ronin - ***
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jack Evans - ***1/2
Chris Hero vs. Genki Horiguchi - ***
_*PWG World Title – 4-Way Elimination*_
Joey Ryan vs. Excalibur vs. Human Tornado vs. Petey Williams - **
_*PWG World Tag Titles*_
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. B-Boy & Homicide - ****
Frankie Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky - ***
Necro Butcher vs. Super Dragon - ***3/4


*Night Three*

El Generico vs. Chris Sabin - ***1/4
CIMA vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4
Dragon Kid vs. Roderick Strong - ***
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4
Jack Evans vs. Genki Horiguchi - **3/4
CIMA vs. El Generico - ****
Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
Jack Evans vs. Super Dragon - ***
Colt Cabana, Delirious, MDogg 20, & Quicksilver vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Rocky Romero, & Necro Butcher - ***
CIMA vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2


----------



## FITZ

vivalabrave said:


> IVP mostly has just Japanese commentary from what I've ordered. I think the NOAH releases from ROHwrestling.com have English commentary, but I've heard it's the worst commentary that has ever been...uh...commentated.


No Commentary > Bad Commentary > Japanese Commentary

It's just way to distracting for me.

Those ratings were pretty low for BOLA there. It looks like the shows all had a bunch of solid matches. I haven't seen that one myself. PWG DVDs are always on sale but the BOLA and All Star Week Ends are never included in those sales. Very annoying.


----------



## Derek

I actually don't mind the Japanese commentary, especially during the hotest parts of a match when the commentator shows some passion that I think adds to the match.

For example, I loved at the end of Morishima/Misawa, the end of the match wouldn't have the same impact in my mind if it was for the commentator yelling "BAAACKAADROOOPPPPUUUUUUUU~!!!!!!"


----------



## KaijuFan

I agree about the commentary adding to the match. It adds another layer of atmosphere for when I watch Puro. 
Lariatooooooo > Prazak sounding bored


----------



## KingCrash

taylorfitz said:


> No Commentary > Bad Commentary > Japanese Commentary
> 
> It's just way to distracting for me.
> 
> Those ratings were pretty low for BOLA there. It looks like the shows all had a bunch of solid matches. I haven't seen that one myself. PWG DVDs are always on sale but the BOLA and All Star Week Ends are never included in those sales. Very annoying.


BOLA 06 improved on 05 but there were still too many hit-or-miss matches or matchups that had better versions elsewhere. You really only need the last night unless you need to see Super Dragon & Necro Butcher just take years off their careers in a brutal brawl and a good triple threat for the tag titles.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I gave everything but the last two matches *** and below.
> 
> Very meh.


There is a reason why Eddie contemplated just leaving the arena during the middle of the show.



KingCrash said:


> *PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2006*
> 
> *Night One*
> 
> B-Boy, Excalibur, Homicide, & Human Tornado vs. Chris Bosh, Scott Lost, Joey Ryan & Petey Williams - ***1/4


Oh my, what a generous soul you are. Fucking abysmal main event.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Round Robin Challenge
1. Christopher Daniels vs American Dragon (***1/2)
2. Da Hit Squad vs Towel Boy & Prince Nana (*)
3. Joey Matthews & Christian York vs CW Anderson & Elax (*1/2)
4. Xavier vs James Maritato (**1/2)
5. The Natural Born Sinners vs The Boogie Knights (*)
6. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels (***3/4)
7. Chris Marvel vs Paul London (*1/2)
8. Spanky vs Jay Briscoe (**3/4)
9. SAT vs Amazing Red & Brian XL vs Divine Storm (***1/2) Enjoyed this a lot more then the Era of Honor Begins Match
10. American Dragon vs Low Ki (***3/4)

Was overall a better show then Era of Honor Begins but probably worth staying away from.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Has anybody watched any recent JAPW? If so, what shows would you recommend?

They currently have a buy 2 get 1 free sale. It ends January 3, 2009.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Night Of Appreciation
1. Da Hit Squad vs The Christopher Street Connection vs Prince Nana & Simply Luscious (*)
2. Jay Briscoe vs Tony Mamaluke (**1/2)
3. Divine Storm vs Christian York & Joey Matthews (**3/4)
4. James Maritato vs Scoot Andrews vs Xavier (**3/4)
5. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (***3/4)
6. The Carnage Crew vs The Ring Crew Express (*)
7. Donovan Morgan vs Christopher Daniels (***)
8. TWA Gauntlet Match (*3/4) Wasnt shown in full on the DVD i have
9. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (***) Really average


Ring of Honor - Road to the Title
1. American Dragon vs Biohazard (**)
2. Spanky vs Paul London (**3/4)
3. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (**1/2)
4. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (**1/2)
5. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (**)
6. Amazing Red vs Xavier (**)
7. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (*3/4)
8. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (*)
9. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (***)
10. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (**1/2)
11. Doug Williams vs American Dragon (***)
12. Low Ki vs Amazing Red (***3/4)
13. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (***3/4)


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> Oh my, what a generous soul you are. Fucking abysmal main event.


It was better than I thought it was going to be and it was better than most of the other matches that night. Now, if you want to see a trainwreck of a PWG show watch the Tango & Cash Invitational. Night 1 was horrendous & Night 2 wasn't much better.


----------



## Craig

vivalabrave said:


> IVP mostly has just Japanese commentary from what I've ordered. I think the NOAH releases from ROHwrestling.com have English commentary, but I've heard it's the worst commentary that has ever been...uh...commentated.


You my boy haven't heard the FMW English Commentary

featuring such greatness as the two commentators making up their own storylines and changing Combat Toyoda to Mother In Law Toyoda and never once explaining why..

Oh and they tried to make out Megumi kudo and Toyoda were lesbians...


Dear god they sucked..


Hang on... this is my first post here? fucking hell...


----------



## KeepItFresh

So they weren't lesbians?


----------



## Blasko

You should hear the ICP commentary. 

I can't fucking stand those guys and they get me in stitches.


----------



## Craig

KeepItFresh said:


> So they weren't lesbians?


no... and thank god for that

I don't even want to imagine Toyoda having lesbian sex











Although I would be fine with Kudo


----------



## Blasko

Megumi Kudo is a pretty good looking lady. Bad Boy Hido is just lucky.


----------



## vivalabrave

Didn't think this was thread worthy so...

Gabe on the Wrestling Observer year end ballot:



> On Best Booker: "Me- come on. I'd give it to Pearce, but he needs to thank me for the house last Saturday."
> 
> On Best Promotion: "Well it can't be ROH cause if it was so good the booker wouldn't have been fired."


Owned.

Also Low Ki was backstage at Final Battle visiting friends.


----------



## Spartanlax

Just ordered Bound By Hate and Ring Of Homicide 2, pretty pumped to see both shows. Probably won't be getting anymore indy DVDs until FB08 comes out which sounds ridiculous.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm with you there lax, My account has been taking beating after beating. Think of it like the indies pulled a White Lion beat down on my wallet.


----------



## Platt

:lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Gotta love Gabe's sense of humor.


----------



## Tarfu

-Mystery- said:


> Gotta love Gabe's sense of humor.


Word. 

And btw, does anyone have an idea of how long these Highspots' special offers usually last?


----------



## mateuspfc

*NOAH Winter Navigation 07/12/08*

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ***1/2*
They went pretty short in this one, probably to protect Misawa's health. Anyway, the match was still a pretty good one, with Nakajima dominating the most of the match. Had this been some 5 years ago, it would rule. But Nakajima's kicks vs. Misawa's elbows was the shit. 

*Jun Akiyama vs. Takeshi Morishima ***3/4*
Not sure if everybody enjoyed this match like I did. Even shorter than Misawa-Nakajima, I couldn't notice why, but still, Akiyama DESTROYED Shima. The intensity of these two was off the charts, since they justed trowed everything at each other. The only thing that bothered me was that Jun delivered 3 or 4 Exploders and none of them was able to put Shima away, anyway, he busted Shima's nose in a very sick way, and the choke made it bleed tons. Pretty awesome 8 minutes match.

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title
Kotaro Suzuki/Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. KENTA/Taiji Ishimori ****1/4*
Well, you knew that was coming. More KENTA/Ishimori awesomeness, added to the champions GREAT heel work, made this a very dramatic match, something I hadn't seen on NOAH in a long time. Of course they went to flashy mode at the end, or this wouldn't be a normal Jr. Tag match in NOAH. Anyway, it was a pretty awesome contest, as you can expect.

*GHC Heavyweight Championship
Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Akitoshi Saito ****
Good match, the only problem was that the crowd didn't really care about the match, like Saito couldn't stand a chance against Sasaki. Even ehwn he kicked out of the NLB, no way. See, Saito slapped 4 or 5 backdrops on Kensuke, and none of them was able to put the champ away, while a SICK slap from Sasaki knocked Saito out cold. I'm not complaining about the match, but the challengers NOAH have been putting on, because none of them seem to be able to shock or give any interest. Thank God, Akiyama is coming, and now things are going to get good. A good match, nevertheless, although Saito didn't appear to be ready to the main event.

***1/2 to what I watched and reviewed.


----------



## MrPaiMei

MCMG vs. AOTF

Really crazy tag here. Great Shelley/Jacobs hate, and never feels long despite the runtime. Finishing stretch just kinda carries on, instead of building up, holding this back from MOTY status. ****1/4


----------



## StylinProfilin

In the ROH dvd menus, in the background, I see an event that takes place outside. What dvd is that?


----------



## Sephiroth

StylinProfilin said:


> In the ROH dvd menus, in the background, I see an event that takes place outside. What dvd is that?


It's a clip of ROH's appearance on some morning news show in either NYC or Buffalo the day of The Future is Now back in 2005. Aries fought some student I think and Low Ki came out and challenged him for the title, which later happened in an unsanctioned match that night, but it was non-title.


----------



## smitlick

Surprised no one has done this dvd yet. Oh and by the way im likely to do most of the ratings of ROH shows as i have a lot thanks to a tape trader...

Ring of Honor - Crowning A Champion
1. Tony Mamaluke vs Jeremy Lopez (*3/4)
2. Christian York & Joey Matthews vs Prince Nana & Jacob's Ladder (*1/2)
3. Michael Shane & Biozhard vs Paul London & Don Juan (**)
4. Da Hit Squad vs Divine Storm (**)
5. James Maritato vs Jay Briscoe (**1/2)
6. The Natural Born Sinners vs The Carnage Crew (**1/2)
7. AJ Styles vs Adam Jacobs vs David Young (**1/2)
8. Mike Tobin & The Ring Crew Express vs Black Gordman Jr., Brian XL & Dixie (*1/2)
9. Scoot Andrews vs Xavier (**3/4)
10. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams (****)

Really only worth getting for the Main Event.

Ring of Honor - Honor Invades Boston
1. Quiet Storm vs Amazing Red (**)
2. Chris Divine & SAT vs Brian XL, Izzy & Dixie (**1/2)
3. Chris Divine vs Low Ki (*)
4. Dunn & Marcos vs The Christopher Street Connection (*1/2)
5. Scoot Andrews vs Mike Tobin (*)
6. Scoot Andrews vs Xavier (**)
7. Michael Shane vs Paul London (***1/2)
8. Donovan Morgan vs American Dragon (***3/4)
9. Da Hit Squad vs The Carnage Crew (**1/2)
10. Don Juan vs Biohazard (*3/4)
11. Maverick Wild vs Alex Arion (**)
12. Natural Born Sinners vs FBI (***)
13. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (****) Really good Match. Really Surprised TBH
14. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (****1/2)

Good DVD probably the best overall show ROH has put on to that point.


----------



## FITZ

Daniels/Spanky/Williams/Low-Ki ****1/4

I thought it was fantastic. It was an iron-man match but it never seemed to drag on. I just wish that Williams and Spanky had looked stronger in it as neither of them were able to get a fall. I thought the match would have been a lot more exciting if all 4 men still had a reasonable chance of winning the title. 

Too bad nothing else on the show was worth watching

It also looks like I need to see the main events from Honor Invades Boston. I watched the first few matches on the tape (yes the only copy I have is on VHS  ) but stopped watching before the main events.


----------



## Platt

new video wire http://www.you-tube.com/watch?v=QeaQlDizs2Y


----------



## peep4life

^^^^How awesome is that guys mustache in the Ernie Osiris segment. I'm really intrigued to see where this whole Aries/Black/Jacobs thing goes.


----------



## smitlick

taylorfitz said:


> Daniels/Spanky/Williams/Low-Ki ****1/4
> 
> I thought it was fantastic. It was an iron-man match but it never seemed to drag on. I just wish that Williams and Spanky had looked stronger in it as neither of them were able to get a fall. I thought the match would have been a lot more exciting if all 4 men still had a reasonable chance of winning the title.
> 
> Too bad nothing else on the show was worth watching
> 
> It also looks like I need to see the main events from Honor Invades Boston. I watched the first few matches on the tape (yes the only copy I have is on VHS  ) but stopped watching before the main events.


Yep Definitely worth watching.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Tyler Black vs. Joe *** 1/4 good match but just basic joe stuff, nothing to differnt kinda dissapointed these two did not but on a great match that I thought they were capale of.


----------



## Obfuscation

I never saw Black/Joe really being that strong of a match anyways just for the sole fact of seeing Joe return was worth it enough. I expected Joe to come out, do his usual stuff with Black putting up a good fight and then it's over. That's what it was and I was entertained.

Still awesome that he came back tho.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Joe did later one of his most enjoyable promos.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Unscripted
1. The Prophecy vs The SAT (**1/2)
2. The FBI vs Dick Togo & Ikuto Hidaka (***)
3. James Maritato vs Tony Mamaluke (*1/2)
4. Divine Storm vs American Dragon & Mike Modest (**)
5. Da Hit Squad vs The Natural Born Sinners (1/2) Never started due to the Carnage Crew
6. Dick Togo & Ikuto Hidaka vs The Prophecy (***1/2)
7. Alex Arion vs Dunn (*)
8. Low Ki vs Xavier (**1/2) Disappointing
9. Takao Omori vs Sonny Siaki (**) 
10. Jay Briscoe vs Amazing Red (**1/2)
11. Michael Shane vs Paul London (****)
12. American Dragon & Mike Modest vs The Prophecy (***)

Not great. Really only worth watching the Shane vs London match and probably worth it to see Togo & Hidaka.


Ring of Honor - Glory By Honor
1. Divine Storm vs Special K vs Homicide vs The SAT (**1/2)
2. The Backseat Boys vs Steve Corino & Homicide (**) Start of the Homicide & Corino feud.
3. The Christopher Street Connection vs Christian York, Joey Matthews & Alexis Laree (*)
4. James Maritato vs Tony Mamaluke (**3/4)
5. Ikuto Hidaka vs Amazing Red (***)
6. Fast Eddie vs Don Juan (*)
7. Rudy Boy Gonzalez vs Steve Corino (*1/2)
8. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (***3/4) Didnt think it was as great as its put up to be.
9. Prince Nana vs Elax (1/2)
10. Xavier vs Jay Briscoe (**1/2)
11. The Carnage Crew vs Da Hit Squad (**)
12. Spanky vs Paul London vs Michael Shane (**1/2) Made no sense with London going out first IMO.
13. Christopher Daniels vs Doug Williams (***)

Was a disappointing show as i expected a bit more. Still wasnt awful but wasnt anything spectacular.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Night Of The Butcher II*

*Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King *
_***_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Vulture Squad vs. Mitch Franklin and Trik Davis vs. Tweek and Dash Phoenix *
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs. Tyler Black *
_***1/2_

*Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero - FIP World Heavyweight Title*_****
(Guess I was the only one who enjoyed this)_

*Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuiness and Claudio Castagnoli *
_****_

*Sweet ‘N’ Sour Gauntlet *
_***_

*Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki - NWA World Heavyweight Title*_***½_

*Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs - No Disqualification Match*
_***1/2_

*Overall:*
_Enjoyable show. Nothing amazing on it but very good as a show altogether._​


----------



## Burning Sword

-Mystery- said:


> Anybody watch KENTA/Danielson IV yet?


Yeah, it was pretty great


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Super Card of Honor III
Delirious vs. Go Shiozaki ** 1/4
Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Chasyn Rance vs. Buchwhacker Luke, Alex Payne, & Dingo **
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens (FIP Heavyweight Title Match)****
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (Relaxed Rules Match)*** 3/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)**** 
Typhoon (CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito) vs. Muscle Outlawz(Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi) **** 1/4

9.5/10 Can you get any fucking better, almost perfect show. Please go watch this show NOW if you have not.


----------



## Cleavage

Platt said:


> new video wire http://www.you-tube.com/watch?v=QeaQlDizs2Y


Nice Video wire, I like the Austin Asshole chant & damn Roderick looks so slim now, AMERICAN WOLVE FTW!


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - All Star Extravaganza
1. Dixie & Joey Matthews vs Divine Storm vs The SAT vs Da Hit Squad (**1/2)- Why was Joey in Special K?
2. Michael Shane vs CM Punk (**1/2)
3. Michael Shane vs Paul London (**)
4. Paul London vs Amazing Red (**)
5. Paul London vs American Dragon (**1/2)
6. The Prophecy vs Doug Williams, Homicide & Low Ki (***3/4) Surely Ki could have been replaced seeing as he has to wrestle later....
7. Alexis Laree vs Allison Danger (*) Makes me wonder if the WWE saw this and made Mickie do to Trish what Allison attempts to do in the "Love" Sort of thing.
8. The Ring Crew Express vs The Carnage Crew (*) Random match. Surely they could have put DHS here and the RCE in the first match.
9. Xavier vs Jay Briscoe (***1/2)
10. American Dragon vs AJ Styles (****)
11. Steve Corino & Low Ki vs Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani (***1/2)

Pretty good show... Beats any of the previous all around although there were some pointless things.

Ring of Honor - Scramble Madness
1. Jay Briscoe & Amazing Red vs Mark Briscoe & Christopher Daniels (***1/2)
2. Alexis Laree vs Mace (*)
3. Xavier vs Jeremy Lopez (*3/4)
4. Tony Mamaluke & Matt Thompson vs Da Hit Squad (*3/4)
5. Special K vs The Divine Storm, The SAT & Amazing Red (***1/2)
6. Samoa Joe vs The Ring Crew Express (*)
7. Paul London & Rudy Boy Gonzalez vs Michael Shane & Biohazard (**)
8. The Carnage Crew vs Alex Arion, Don Juan & Fast Eddie (*1/2)
9. Samoa Joe vs Homicide (**3/4)
10. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels (***)
11. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (***1/2)

Mid Range show some of the Matches on Paper look great but werent.


----------



## Gin

*Checking out something new*

Over the last weeks I ofter found myself a bit "bored" by WWE and overbooked by TNA so I want to try something new: ROH. I heard good things about it, but it's totally new land for me. So I want to ask the ROH viewers here what is worthy checking out from the recent PPV's (nothing over a year old - I hate not being up to date  ) of ROH. 

I'm currently dl'ing Driven which I got recommended, but there are so many PPV's I don't even know what's good and what's not.

So if anyone could give me some recommendations I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Y²

*Re: Checking out something new*

Take No Prisonors is very good, it is a little old and pretty out of date (Heels and Faces wise) but its worth checking out just for the first and last matches.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Checking out something new*

I'd recommend Take No Prisoners aswell, along with New Horizons and Respect Is Earned II. 

I think that watching some of the PPV's from 2008 will help to familiarize yourself with some of the storylines and wrestlers that have been going on.


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Glory By Honor VII*

Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King
**3/4
I like this "The Wrestler" inspired storyline they got going for Lynn. Decent opener.

Brent Albright vs. Adam Pearce
(NWA Title)
***
Solid match, obviously not as good as the first one,but these guys really have good chemistry.

Go Shiozaki vs. Kevin Steen
(FIP Title)
***1/4
Just about the same quality as in the NWA title match.

Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima
(GHC Jr. HW Title)
****
Great match , as you would expect,one thing i did not expect was the "this is awesome!" chant at the end, since this was no high flying spotfest.

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus
**
Short match,as it should have been, liked the killer attitude of Stevens.

Roderick Strong, Jigsaw & Ruckus vs. Hero, Edwards & Hagadorn
***
Decent match, but just could not get into it that much.

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli
***
Glad they kept it a bit shorter than you would expect.Just about the same quality as Sasaki's match against Strong back in Tokyo.

Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico
(ROH Title)
***1/2
Pretty good match, with a slow build to a chaotic end which i really enjoyed.

Steel Cage Warfare
****
I liked this a lot more then others have. Some nasty spots, but not one after another to the point you just don't care.

_Overall the show was great, might be a bit hard to keep focused the entire time, cause this was longer than usual._​


----------



## Bonsai

*Re: Checking out something new*

The pay-per-views are great for first time viewers. Take No Prisoners, Respect Is Earned and Driven are my recommendations.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR 2005 SHOW DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!

For the next few days we're offering two special deals to our fans for a 72 hours period. The first deal features many in stock 2005 live event DVD's on sale for $8 each. The following shows are now on sale:

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3 2/26/05 (Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide falls count anywhere match, CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Trios Tournament 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best of the American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/07 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of An Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-The Homecoming 7/23/05 (CM Punk vs. Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave Street Fight)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Dragon Gate Invasion 8/27/05 (CIMA vs. AJ Styles; James Gibson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Curry Man vs. Shingo Takagi; Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness Pure Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)
-Final Battle 2005 12/17/05 (Low Ki vs. KENTA GHC Jr. Title Match; Noamichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match, Mamaluke & Rinuaro vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries World Tag Title Mach)


$10 OFF ALL RING OF HONOR RESERVED RINGSIDE SEATING TICKETS!!!

You can now save $10 off all reserved ringside seating tickets for upcoming shows. Prices have already been reduced on the website. Tickets are on sale for the following events:

1/16- Manassas, VA
1/17- Edison, NJ
1/30- Detroit, MI
1/31- Chicago Ridge, IL (PPV Taping)
2/6- Coral Springs, FL
2/7- Orlando, FL
2/27- Danbury, CT
2/28- Philadelphia, PA
3/20- Elizabeth, PA (Pittsburgh Area)
3/21- New York, NY
4/3- Houston, TX
4/4- Houston, TX
4/17- Montreal, Quebec
4/18- Markham, Ontario (Toronto Area)
4/24- Dayton, OH
5/8- Boston, MA

Sale ends Monday, January 5th at 11am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## seabs

*NOAH Shiny Navigation 06.09.2008*

*Akihiko Ito & Ippei Ota vs. Ricky Marvin & Eddie Edwards *
_****
(I fuckin loved this for a 8 minute opener)_

*Kishin Kawabata, Kentaro Shiga & Genba Hirayanagi vs. 
Junji Izumida, Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Makoto Hashi *
_*1/2_

*Bryan Danielson & Davey Richards vs. 
Naomichi Marufuji & Kento Miyahara - Nippon TV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League *
_***3/4_

*Kenta Kobashi & Tamon Honda vs. Akitoshi Saito & Masao Inoue *
_**1/2_

*Mitsuharu Misawa, Yoshinari Ogawa & Takashi Sugiura vs. 
Jun Akiyama, Takeshi Rikio & Atsushi Aoki *
_**_

*Akira Taue & Mohammed Yone vs. Yohihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano* 
_*3/4_

*Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kota Ibushi - Nippon TV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League*
_****+_

*Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaru Suzuki vs KENTA & Taiji Ishimori - 1st Fall - Tag Team Tournament Tie-Breaker Match, 2nd Fall - Nippon TV Cup Jr. Heavyweight Tag League*
_***3/4_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Kensuke Sasaki - GHC Heavyweight Title *
_****_

*Overall:*
_5 ***3/4+ matches should be evident enough this is an awesome show. Starts off in an awesome manner with an amazing tag match and the trend of awesome tag matches continue throughout the show. Main event is a great end to a great show too. The heavy ROH involvment certainly helps too. Definatly worth checking out._​


----------



## StylinProfilin

I have never seen CZW. I could only buy one CZW dvd, which one should it be? 

Is CZW all hardcore or ia their technical wrestling too?


----------



## Dirk Mantooth

*Re: Checking out something new*

If you're going to get into ROH, I highly recommend you to not have the mentality of "I just want to keep up to date." That may be normal with TNA and WWE, but you will be missing so much if you don't look into the past ROH shows. When I first got into ROH, I did that, but when I looked through the backlogs of the Indy Media and Megaposts sections, I realized what ROH is all about. When looking for ROH stuff to watch, try to enjoy each match or series of matches on their own and not how all of the storylines go over time. That is how I found to enjoy ROH to the fullest. Not to mention, you don't want to miss out on three 5-star matches, an epic interpromotional war, a fantastic world title lineage, and countless great matches and feuds. That being said, I recommend all of the pay-per views (you do want to keep up to date as well), Unified, Glory by Honor 5, Joe vs Kobashi, Joe vs Punk 2, Supercard of Honor, the list goes on and on. I guarantee that no matter what you buy or find, no matter how old it is, you will enjoy it (as long as Jeff Hardy is'nt in it).


----------



## Blasko

Nigh of Infamy 4 for the win.


----------



## -GP-

*Re: Checking out something new*

There aren't that many PPVs so until you get into the mentality and the mindset to watch older stuff, i suggest you start with the first PPV and work your way through them.
PPVs follow their own storyline within the general ROH story (sort of) so you'll have consistency, be introduced to things and get great matches to boot


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Return of the 187*

Homicide/Jacobs Segment
*****
Promo of the year for ROH.

Ruckus vs Jason Blade 
**
Decent opener. 

Brent Albright vs Jay Briscoe
**1/2
This was ok, but expected a bit more out of these guys.

Necro Butcher vs Delirious vs Mark Briscoe
(No Dq)
***1/2
Everything you would expect and more.Liked this one a lot.

Jerry Lynn vs Claudio Castagnoli 
***
Thought it was a solid match, with good psychology. Lynn looks sharp.

Go Shiozaki vs Austin Aries
(FIP Title)
***3/4
Great match, not as good as the one from 6th anniversary though.

Iron Team Match
****
Not one boring moment in this one, great to see Homicide in an ROH ring,though Hernandez was the star in this one tbh.

_Solid show,with a great main event, but I must say i skiped the "Top of the Class Trophy" match and women's match, don't know it those are any good._​


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

*Re: Checking out something new*

It's a little bit over a year but I'd recommend seeing Austin Aries vs Nigel McGuiness at last year's Rising Above PPV. It was 12/29/07.

Also death before dishonor VI from the hammerstein ballroom. But the thing with ROH is you could get any dvd and you'll find something worth watching on it.

If it is financially feaseable I would also highly recommend checking out an event live. Every show is 10 times better seeing it live.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

*Re: Checking out something new*



Gin said:


> Over the last weeks I ofter found myself a bit "bored" by WWE and overbooked by TNA so I want to try something new: ROH. I heard good things about it, but it's totally new land for me. So I want to ask the ROH viewers here what is worthy checking out from the recent PPV's (nothing over a year old - I hate not being up to date  ) of ROH.
> 
> I'm currently dl'ing Driven which I got recommended, but there are so many PPV's I don't even know what's good and what's not.
> 
> So if anyone could give me some recommendations I'd really appreciate it.


Yeah, like Dirk Matooth said, don't concern yourself with keeping up to date because you should be spending your money on the best stuff and not the recent stuff. I was in your spot Nov. of 07 when I saw the commercial for Man Up! and that PPV really hooked me on the product because there are no bad matches, so that would be a good start for you as well.

You should wait to buy a lot of DVDs because ROH's most recent PPV, Rising Above 08 is debuting on Jan 16, so you should watch that and think about whether you want more of ROH before you buy any other shows.

Must Have DVDs.

Good Times, Great Memories:
A awesome show with no bad matches and a 5 star tag team match with The Briscoes vs. The Motor City Machineguns. This show also had TNA wrestlers like Homicide & Christopher Daniels making their final appearences.

Manhattan Mayhem:
A great show with no bad matches and wrestlers like James Gibson (Jamie Noble), Jay Lethal, Samoa Joe, Low Ki, Homicide, Alex Shelley, CM Punk put on fantastic performances. Fantastic Title matches highlight this great show and it ends with an impromptu match that actually ends up being great and ends the show with a bang.Alex Shelley & CM Punk cut fantastic promos that really recap their feuds and make you want to watch the other shows to see where it goes from there.

Unified: 
The commentary is drowned out by the crowd, but IMO, it makes the show a lot more fun because you really hear how pumped the crowd is. The Main Event is phenomenal and the Tag Title match is so awesome, you'll wish you had got into ROH a lot sooner because ta matches like this don't happen in TNA or WWE.

Final Battle 2006:
Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling, Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson, CIMA, SHINGO, & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong & Delirious are all great matches.

Glory by Honor V: Night 2: 
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA is a 5 star match IMO. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji is awesome. The World Tag Title Match and Samoa Joe/Homicide vs. The Briscoes are very good and the crowd is hot as ROH debuts in the Manhattan Center.

Better Than Our Best:
Another awesome show here with no bad matches, a one time only Lance Storm match whare he comes out of retirement to put on a good pure technical match, a violent end to the Cabana/Homicide feud, Jimmy Wang Yang vs. Christopher Daniels vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe is a good match, the Tag Title Match is an underrated, but awesome tag match,and the Embassy/Do Fixer tag match is very quick and fast paced match that is under-appreciated.

Death before Dishonor VI: 
Awesome show that happened last August, so its pretty recent. The 4 Way Elimination is my MOTY, Go Shiozaki vs. Naomichi Marufuji is a great showcase of what Japanese wrestlers bring to the table and may hook you on Japanese promotions like NOAH, Steen & Generico vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin is a very good tag match that shows you how good the guns are against great teams, and the NWA Title match is a great WWEish old-school type match that has a great crowd.

Supercard of Honor III: 
Regarded as THE BEST ROH SHOW EVER! After the first 2 matches, the rest of the matches are all great to Awesome and show the different styles of matches there really are. Strong & Stevens show how hateful brawls can be, Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall provide the in-crowd brawls that WWE fans love about ECW, Steen & Generico vs. New Hazard show how good tag team wrestling is, the ROH World Title match displays the great singles matches that consistently occur in ROH shows, & the Dragon Gate 6 man blows your mind at how fast these guys move that you'll have to rewind in order to catch everything that happened.

PPVS:
Take No Prisoners:
A great PPV that has a great double main event that showcases how you book a wrestler from a mid-card wrestler to a main event wreslter and this shows you the two aces of ROH, Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries put on a great technical match. There is also a fun Street fight and high flying Tag Title match that is short and sweet. There is also a NOAH Tag Team match as a bonus on the DVD that features a very crazy finish.

Driven 08 is a very good ,recent show that features 2 great main event matches.

Driven 07: 
An incredible show with a 5 star match in the main event with another 5 star match as a bonus match between KENTA & Bryan Danielson. The two tag matches on this show are fun as well and really good.

Rising Above 07:
A great show with a terrific main event that many still consider to be the MOTY of 08 even though it took place in Deember of 07. Danielson/Morishima provide a great brawl, the 2 out of 3 Falls is good and shows how the Briscoes are in thier signature match & it has a really fast-paced Scramble match that reminds you of how good the X-Division should be.

MAN UP!:
Like I said, this is what hooked me because it has no bad matches and it marks the debut of the Age of the Fall in a violent way. The ONLY Ladder Match in ROH history has never been done again because 1. It will never top the one on this PPV & 2. This one was so violent and dangerous that some fans started worrying more about the wrestlers than they did the qualirty of this match, which was an awesome match.

Other Must Haves:
Manhattan Mayhem II
Fifth Year Festival : Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival: Finale
6th Anniversary Show
Northern Navigation

Shows with THE 3 5 Star Matches mentioned above by Dirk Mantooth:
Joe vs. Punk II- The 5 Star Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk match

Supercard of Honor 1- The Dragon Gate 6 man Grudge Match so awesome, a new chant was invented.

Joe Vs. Kobashi- The 5 star Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi match so awesome, the commentators didn't want to risk ruining the emotion and intensity that was being felt in the building by talking over it while the crowd was so loud for it. It was so crazy you would not belive that much noise came from such a small crowd.

Best in the World, Greatest Rivalries, Stars of Honor, & Bloodstained Honor are in stores so if you want a peak at what ROH was like back in 04-06, check those out.


----------



## McQueen

Seeing as I finally watched wXw/NOAH - European Navigation/Dead End VIII, anyone still know thew site with the NOAH show that happened in England (that I should have been at )?


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> Seeing as I finally watched wXw/NOAH - European Navigation/Dead End VIII, anyone still know thew site with the NOAH show that happened in England (that I should have been at )?


You mean where can you buy it? it's on the ROH site.


----------



## McQueen

Eh? Well I suppose I haven't been on there much in the last while and never looked for it.

Thanks Platt.


----------



## Cleavage

how comes you did not go McQueen.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

ROH Glory By Honor V: Night 2

Opener: 
Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans *** 1/4
A great opener that got the crowd hot for the show.

Singles Match:
Adam Pearce vs. Delirious ** 3/4
Nothing really special here except to introdce Pearce's Man Slave/Servant.

Triple Threat Match:
Colt Cabana vs .Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***
A fun story-driven match to further the storyline with Lacey/Cabana/Jacobs.

Grudge Match:
Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. The Briscoe Brothers *** 3/4
I hate the pre-match stipulation because it made the match too predictable, but the action was great and fun.

ROH World Tag Team Title Match:
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. The Kings of Wrestling *** 1/2
The Kings don't interest me, so the workover period was kinda boring, but the final stretch was very good and brough tthe match up.

GHC World Title Match:
Naomichi Marufuji (c) vs. Nigel McGuinness **** 1/2
A MOTYC for 06. An awesome match that started the whole McGuinness face run as a future face of ROH. The finshers to the floor, nearfalls, & stiff hits were all great and added to the match.

ROH World Title Match: 
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. KENTA *****
The MOTY for 2006. This was an ncredible 30+ minutes of stiif kicks and really pulls you in due to the multiple attacks to Danielson's injured arm. The combos and exchanges between the two were fantastic and Dragon having to switch up his moves because of his shoulder were good and the fans really thought a title change was sure to happen, so it made for an incredibly dramatic match. The NOAH wrestlers being ringside added to the importance of the match and made it feel special.

Get this show. TWO fantastic matches highlight this show and the crowd was hot for everything. We saw a glimpse of the monster Morishima and Bruno Sammartino made an appearnence on ROH's debut in the Manhattan Center, so this event feels really special.


----------



## McQueen

My passport did not arrive in time. My fault though for putting it off, should have done it right away.


----------



## seabs

*Shame on you Eric :$ Downloaded it the other day actually off a torrent. Already seen KENTA & Ishimori vs Danielson & Edwards which is pretty awesome.

If anyone's thinking about downloading NOAH's The Tournament from Christmas Eve, dont bother. I couldn't finish watching the whole show.

Gin, best ROH shows from 08 are definatly Supercrad of Honour III, 6 Anniversary Show, Northern Navigation & Dead Before Dishonor VI.*


----------



## Craig

Seabs said:


> *
> If anyone's thinking about downloading NOAH's The Tournament from Christmas Eve, dont bother. I couldn't finish watching the whole show.
> *


I was just about to watch it..

I'll just watch th eBattle Royal match then and not the whole tournament..


----------



## McQueen

Might not be the best but my favorite ROH show is still Escape From New York from 2005.


----------



## seabs

craigdanclaus said:


> I was just about to watch it..
> 
> I'll just watch th eBattle Royal match then and not the whole tournament..


*Thats where I gave up with it. It's a total piss take tbh. Watch Shiozaki/Sasaki though. It's only 10 minutes but it's good for how long it lasts. It's the 4th match in I think.*


----------



## McQueen

Was that the show with Akiyama OWNING Morishima in a few minutes? Akiyama and Yuji Nagata had a match like that in 2003 (where amazingly it was Akiyama getting OWNED at a NOAH show) that was really fucking awesome.


----------



## KYSeahawks

With this 8 dollar 2005 dvd sale and hearing so much good from 2005 need some help all I own is Manhattan Mayhem and really interested inI am geting 4)

Back to Basics
Nowhere to Run
Future is Now
Enter the Dragon
This Means War
Unforgettable
Final Battle 2005

Quick Reviews would be helpful


----------



## KeepItFresh

Nowhere To Run
Future Is Now
This Means War
Final Battle 2005

Roderick Strong.


----------



## KingKicks

KYSeahawks said:


> With this 8 dollar 2005 dvd sale and hearing so much good from 2005 need some help all I own is Manhattan Mayhem and really interested inI am geting 4)
> 
> Back to Basics
> Nowhere to Run
> Future is Now
> Enter the Dragon
> This Means War
> Unforgettable
> Final Battle 2005
> 
> Quick Reviews would be helpful


Nowhere To Run (1 of the best 2005 shows easily)
Final Battle 2005 (Fantastic double main event)
Future Is Now (1 of my favourite shows. Joe/Nigel, Ki/Aries, Strong/Punk, Cide/Gibson. Easy show to enjoy)
Unforgettable (2 ****+ matches in the main event and Strong/Gibson and a very fun show altogether)


----------



## StylinProfilin

Ok so since I never seen CZW, should I just get the "Best of 2007" dvd?


----------



## McQueen

KYSeahawks said:


> With this 8 dollar 2005 dvd sale and hearing so much good from 2005 need some help all I own is Manhattan Mayhem and really interested inI am geting 4)
> 
> Back to Basics
> Nowhere to Run
> Future is Now
> Enter the Dragon
> This Means War
> Unforgettable
> Final Battle 2005
> 
> Quick Reviews would be helpful


I have all those shows except Back To Basics and I say.

Nowhere to Run, Future is Now, Unforgettable and FB 05 easily.


----------



## KaijuFan

StylinProfilin said:


> Ok so since I never seen CZW, should I just get the "Best of 2007" dvd?


Lol, CZW 2007. I'd say your best bet is to go with one of the Cages of Death or Best of the Best(5 if you're going to get one) dvds. However the Tournament of Death Fast Forward (which I think was in 2007) was pretty good if you're into the violence.


----------



## Craig

KaijuFan said:


> Lol, CZW 2007. I'd say your best bet is to go with one of the Cages of Death or Best of the Best(5 if you're going to get one) dvds. However the Tournament of Death Fast Forward (which I think was in 2007) was pretty good if you're into the violence.


or if you want violence with actualy storytelling watch some BJW and FMw. :side:


----------



## KaijuFan

craigdanclaus said:


> or if you want violence with actualy storytelling watch some BJW and FMw. :side:


I second this.


----------



## KingCrash

StylinProfilin said:


> Ok so since I never seen CZW, should I just get the "Best of 2007" dvd?


If you want good CZW :side: go for Best of the Best 5, Cage of Death 6 or anything around 2005. Don't even bother with the current product, right now it's probably one of the worst indy feds around.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Night of the Butcher
1. Michael Shane vs Jeremy Lopez (**1/2)
2. Colt Cabana vs CM Punk (***) Not their best meeting but still good.
3. Paul London vs EZ Money (**1/2)
4. American Dragon vs Chad Collyer (***3/4)
5. Special K vs Jay Briscoe & Amazing Red vs SAT vs Da Hit Squad (***)
6. Divine Storm vs Jeff Starr & Shockwave (*1/2)
7. Bryan Danielson vs Paul London (****) 
8. Xavier vs AJ Styles (***1/2)
9. Abdullah The Butcher & Homicide vs The Carnage Crew (**) Wasnt great. Still dont know why they thought it would be good to bring him in.

Some good stuff and then just some average stuff. Danielson vs London was awesome.

Ring of Honor - Final Battle 2002
1. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana (***)
2. Alexis Laree vs Simply Luscious (*)
3. Special K vs The Backseat Boys vs Da Hit Squad (**1/2)
4. The Prophecy vs The SAT (***1/2)
5. The Carnage Crew vs The Christopher Street Connection (*) Was clipped
6. Jody Fleisch vs Amazing Red (**) Could have been so much better
7. Xavier vs Paul London (***1/2)
8. Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki vs Steve Corino vs Samoa Joe (***3/4)

Average show... some disappointing matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

smitlick said:


> 9. Abdullah The Butcher & Homicide vs The Carnage Crew (**) Wasnt great. Still dont know why they thought it would be good to bring him in.


One of the worst matches in ROH history. Up there with the ICP matches, Konnan match, 1YA Scramble main event, and whatever else.


----------



## smitlick

agreed. only got 2 stars cause of Homicide....


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> One of the worst matches in ROH history. Up there with the ICP matches, Konnan match, 1YA Scramble main event, and whatever else.


Death Before Dishonor, Jeff Hardy.


----------



## seabs

bmxmadb53 said:


> Death Before Dishonor, Jeff Hardy.


*That match is awesome. For all the wrong reasons though.*


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well ended up getting Nowhere to Run,The Future is Now,and Final Battle 05


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> *That match is awesome. For all the wrong reasons though.*


I marked for his mask. And to the fact that he couldn't sell an armdrag.


----------



## Sephiroth

I marked because the "biggest ex-highflyer of the WWE" couldn't even jump on a turnbuckle right in his entrance


----------



## TheFox

*ROH Ring of Homicide 2*

Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs
(Anything Goes)
**1/2
A bit short, but they made nice progression in their feud, you could tell they were saving the goods for the PPV.

The Age of the Fall vs Cheech and Cloudy
**1/2
Cheech and Cloudy have talent, but man do they look gay.

Steenerico vs The Osirian Portal
**3/4
Basically a comedy match, don't need The Osirian Portal in ROH though.

Go Shiozaki vs The Necro Butcher
(FIP Title)
***
It took a while for it to pick up, but when they took it to the outside this was good.

Brent Albright vs Chris Hero
**3/4
Did not like this that much, some good wrestling, but it was a bit boring.

Six Man Mayhem
***1/2
Maybe I'm a bit overrating it, but it was funny, entertaining and had fast paced action.

Tyler Black vs Jerry Lynn
***1/2
Solid match, nice to see Tyler stating he'll go for the title.

Briscoe Bros. vs LAX
****
Very good match, as you would expect, Briscoes were really messed up after this one. Another great promo by Homicide after the finish, this guy should be a main eventer in TNA.

_Not that bad of a show, fairly enjoyable._​


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

ROH BEST TO LEAST BEST PPVS
1. MAN UP
2. DRIVEN
3. Take no Prisoners
4. Respect is Earn II
5. Rising Above
6. Driven 2
7 Respect is Earn
8 Undeinable


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2007*

*Night 1*

Los Luchas vs. The Young Bucks - **3/4

Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan - **1/4

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal - *

Tyler Black vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Doug Williams - **1/2

Jack Evans vs. PAC - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Titles*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Dragon Kid & Susumu Yokosuka - ****


*Night 2*

Karl Anderson & Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins & Ronin - *1/4

CIMA vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2

Scott Lost vs. SHINGO - ***1/2

Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen - *1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4

El Generico vs. Tony Kozina - **

Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka - ***1/2


*Night 3*

Joey Ryan vs. Roderick Strong - ***

Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal - ***3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs. PAC - ***3/4

CIMA vs. SHINGO - ***

Necro Butcher vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

Dragon Kid vs. El Generico - **1/2

Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

CIMA vs. PAC - ***1/4

El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

Tyler Black, Jack Evans, Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Doug Williams, & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Karl Anderson, Austin Aries, Human Tornado, Scott Lost, Jimmy Rave, & Davey Richards - ***1/2

CIMA vs. El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

The best BOLA to date Night 3 is a must buy and Night 1 deserves a look too. Unless you get a deal for all three skip the relatively weaker Night 2.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

*Driven 2007:*

*BONUS Matches*
ROH World Title Match:
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Adam Pearce **
Basically another squash and why did Pearce deserve a title match?

SHIMMER Tag Match:
Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif ** 1/2
Your basic women's tag match with some good double team moves by Lacey & Rain. 

Grudge Match:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero *** 1/4
An average match and fun to watch. Better than their match at Supercard of Honor II. 

Glory by Honor V: Night 2 Rematch:
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA *****
This was my pick for MOTY and better than the PPV main event. Just a tiny notch lower than the original match, but this was just as good. KENTA's no-sell of the G2S was very annoying, but I'm not going to let it ruin this perfect, underrated match. This should be seen. 

*PPV:*
6-Man Tag Team Match:
Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens, Matt Cross & Delirious ****
A great opener that served its purpose of firing up the crowd and set the tone for a fantastic night of wrestling.

Singles Match:
Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli *** 3/4
Claudio cotinues to show how well he works with the smaller guys and just does some crazy move sequences with Sydal, especially the move where he tossed Sydal up in the air like a pizza. Great match for 8 minutes.

Singles Match:
Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer *** 1/2
Your standard ROH match here as these wrestlers do some dives to the outside, tease finishing moves, hit good sequences of moves, but don't win, and provide the occasional crazy spot to try and make the match memorable. Not complaining because this is what I love about ROH; Mid card matches provide a good match without it having to be too much.

Squash Match:
Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *****
A perfect squash that makes Albright look like a monster after he was hyped as a hitman on Respect is Earned.

ROH World Tag Team Title Match:
The Briscoe Brothers (c) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****
A great match here, but after I saw their FYF: Philly match, I was expecting this match to be similar, but it was still great match to show how awesome this feud was going to be. The outside spots were really brutal and escalated the match from a regular title defense to a real hate filled match.

ROH World Title Match:
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Jimmy Rave ** 3/4
Again, why does this wrestler deserve the title shot? Another squash for Morishima to prove how big a monster he is, but we still didn't get a good title match out of it.

#1 Contender's Match:
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness *****
A MOTYC and an awesome match with brawling, strikes, technical wrestling, and a hot finish. The finish was hot, but the win came out of nowhere and too quickly for my taste, but I got over it because this was another awesome match in the McGuinness/Danielson series.​
Overall, get this DVD. It's a perfect show and IMO, beter than Man Up! because it builds throughout to an awesome main event with other good moments such as Aries' return, Sydal's alliance to Sweet N Sour, and the Pearce promo to accompany the wrestling unlike Man Up! where they only have matches and the great Danielson promo.


----------



## -Mystery-

I really hope that Albright/Pelle rating is a joke.


----------



## Clique

Thanks to vivalabrave, I purchased a ticket to my first ROH show on WM25 weekend. Strange I bought the $25 fourth row ringside seat yet they sent me a $35 third row ringside seat today! 

I also bought my first ROH DVD. I made a rather safe purchase as I picked up a DVD headlined by two wrestlers I'm mostly familiar with in the company - Samoa Joe and CM Punk. This is their second meeting for the ROH World Championship and a 60 minute classic! I love every minute of it and couldn't believe there are matches like this still performed in this era of wrestling.

This is an honorable throwback to the NWA style of going to the ring and giving it your all for the pride of wrestling and the fans. I loved it and will watch multiple times over and over again. I was pulling for the hometown boy Punk to pull off the victory but a time limit draw in a match like that I can never complain about. I love how they had respect for each other going into the match and left with that same if not more respect after the time limit expired. I remember reading in the _Hardcore Diaries_ Mick Foley giving much praise to Punk and Joe for their efforts in ROH and especially this match and it is much deserved.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Revenge on the Prophecy
1. Matt Stryker vs Chad Collyer (**1/2)
2. CM Punk vs Michael Shane (***)
3. SAT & Ghost Shadow vs Divine Storm & Konnan (**) Weird they bought Konnan back after last time.
4. The Carnage Crew vs Da Hit Squad (***)
5. Special K vs The Outcast Killaz & The Ring Crew Express (**)
6. BJ Whitmer vs Colt Cabana vs Homicide vs Paul London (***3/4)
7. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson (***)
8. The Prophecy vs AJ Styles & Low Ki (****)

Another average show... Some good stuff and some well average stuff. Joe vs Danielson should have been longer.

Ring of Honor - One Year Anniversary Show
1. Chad Collyer vs Michael Shane vs Colt Cabana vs EZ Money (**1/2)
2. Team TWA vs The Carnage Crew (*)
3. Mark Briscoe vs Jay Briscoe (***3/4)
4. Homicide vs Steve Corino (*1/2) Really wasnt overly great and was remembered for the chaos that went on afterwards.
5. The Outcast Killaz vs The Ring Crew Express (1/2) CW kicks their asses
6. CM Punk vs CW Anderson (**1/2)
7. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe (***1/2)
8. Paul London vs AJ Styles vs Low Ki (***3/4)
9. Xavier vs Paul London (***1/2)
10. Special K vs Da Hit Squad, The SAT, Divine Storm & Mikey Whipwreck (***)

Good show with some solid matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

smitlick said:


> Ring of Honor - One Year Anniversary Show
> 8. Paul London vs AJ Styles vs Low Ki (***3/4)
> 9. Xavier vs Paul London (***1/2)
> 10. Special K vs Da Hit Squad, The SAT, Divine Storm & Mikey Whipwreck (***)


What? Really?

London vs. Style vs. Ki is one of the best matches of 2003 and the title shot afterwards is Xavier's best. The fact that you didn't say the main event was a dud makes me believe you aren't even watching these shows. Are you just posting fake ratings to look cool or copying them from somewhere else?

What.The.Fuck.


----------



## ADN

The Clique87 said:


> Thanks to vivalabrave, I purchased a ticket to my first ROH show on WM25 weekend. Strange I bought the $25 fourth row ringside seat yet they sent me a $35 third row ringside seat today!
> 
> I also bought my first ROH DVD. I made a rather safe purchase as I picked up a DVD headlined by two wrestlers I'm mostly familiar with in the company - Samoa Joe and CM Punk. This is their second meeting for the ROH World Championship and a 60 minute classic! I love every minute of it and couldn't believe there are matches like this still performed in this era of wrestling.
> 
> This is an honorable throwback to the NWA style of going to the ring and giving it your all for the pride of wrestling and the fans. I loved it and will watch multiple times over and over again. I was pulling for the hometown boy Punk to pull off the victory but a time limit draw in a match like that I can never complain about. I love how they had respect for each other going into the match and left with that same if not more respect after the time limit expired. I remember reading in the _Hardcore Diaries_ Mick Foley giving much praise to Punk and Joe for their efforts in ROH and especially this match and it is much deserved.


I marked tbh.

Joe/Punk II - *****


----------



## smitlick

Sephiroth said:


> What? Really?
> 
> London vs. Style vs. Ki is one of the best matches of 2003 and the title shot afterwards is Xavier's best. The fact that you didn't say the main event was a dud makes me believe you aren't even watching these shows. Are you just posting fake ratings to look cool or copying them from somewhere else?
> 
> What.The.Fuck.



Jesus just because i didnt enjoy a match as much as you did doesnt mean i didnt watch it. Everyone has differing opinions and i didnt think it was that great. Im not a massive fan of Xavier and i really didnt like the match. I enjoyed London vs Joe a hell of a lot more at Death Before Dishonor in his last match. I gave the main event *** because it was a half decent match and i enjoyed it even if it was a bit of a mess. I dont understand why i would copy it as i dont see it being cool posting about shit i havent watched... Its just stupid if you think that.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Tokyo Summent 

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ** 1/2 pretty good encounter. This feud has been really underrated. Tyler Black still looked good even taken the clean lost getting most of the offense in.

Kazushi Miyamoto vs. Eddie Edwards * 1/4 blah.


El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori *** good stuff 

Takeshi Morishima & Davey Richards (w/Larry Sweeney) vs. The Briscoe Bros ** 1/2 pretty solid tag match.

Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Bryan Danielson **** you ever ask your self why is Danielson a wrestling God? well this match could tell you why. This had great physogogly and an epic human chess style


KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marafuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima **** just another awesome match


Kensuke Sasaki vs. Roderick Strong ** 1/2


Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Jacobs ** really dissapointing.


overall 7.9/10 really solid undercard despite the disappointing main event


----------



## AussieFan

Will ROH ever sell their DVD's in Australia? In stores not by the internet though???


----------



## Sephiroth

- AF - said:


> Will ROH ever sell their DVD's in Australia? In stores not by the internet though???


Unless there is a video store that has imports, probably not. ROH barely sells in stores here in the U.S.


----------



## smitlick

- AF - said:


> Will ROH ever sell their DVD's in Australia? In stores not by the internet though???


If you happen to live in Melbourne like i do then visit Go Figure Collectables or visit there site www.gofigurecollectables.com.au

They stock recent ROH as well as TNA and a ton of Figures... I have bought from them in the past and they were good. ROH DVDs range from like $20 to $35 aus for a PPV. Their on High St in Armidale...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TheFox said:


> Another great promo by Homicide after the finish, this guy should be a main eventer in TNA.


He'll get serious pushes when he can learn how not to be such a wild worker and know how to work his strikes.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

IWA-MS NIGHT ONE 05

Nate Webb v Kevin Steen ** decent match.
Josh Abercrombie v James Gibson * 1/4 sloppy bad match.
Brad Bradley v Tank ** 1/4 not bad as it could be.
Mike Quackenbush v Alex Shelley *** 1/2 good shelly stuff what you expect.
Arik Cannon v Joey Ryan * 1/4 another sloppy match.
Skayde v Puma 1/4* UGHHH.
Rainman v Chris Hero *** good fun match.
Sal Thomaselli v Tyler Black * 3/4 overbooked but still shows the good in tyler black.
Chris Sabin v Marek Brave ** 
Matt Sydal v El Generico *** 3/4 very good match worth taking a look.
Brandon Thomaselli v Delirious ** another blah match.
Bryan Danielson v Claudio Castagnoli *** 3/4 great typicall stuff by these two great workers.
Jimmy Jacobs (c) v Colt Cabana *** good match with typicall great Cabana stuff.

7/10 some great things but get the fast foward button ready to skip to the great stuff


----------



## Stojy

smitlick said:


> If you happen to live in Melbourne like i do then visit Go Figure Collectables or visit there site www.gofigurecollectables.com.au
> 
> They stock recent ROH as well as TNA and a ton of Figures... I have bought from them in the past and they were good. ROH DVDs range from like $20 to $35 aus for a PPV. Their on High St in Armidale...


This actually helps me quite a bit as well i thank you with some green rep


----------



## smitlick

wrestle freak said:


> This actually helps me quite a bit as well i thank you with some green rep


thats cool... a lot of people havent heard of the place as they dont do a lot of advertising.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Return Of The 187*

*Ruckus vs. Jason Blade *
_**_

*Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel *
_*_

*Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood *
_*_

*Brent Albright vs. Jay Briscoe *
_***1/4_

*Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious *
_***1/2_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_***1/4_

*Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries - FIP World Heavyweight Title*
_****_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. LAX vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards - 30 Minute Iron Team Match*
_****+
(I thought they booked this pretty much perfectly considering how bad it could have been)_

*Overall:*
_Enjoyable show. The two Homicide promos at the start and end of the show are very good too._​


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *ROH Return Of The 187*
> 
> *Ruckus vs. Jason Blade *
> _**_
> 
> *Sara Del Rey vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel *
> _*_
> 
> *Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood *
> _*_
> 
> *Brent Albright vs. Jay Briscoe *
> _***1/4_
> 
> *Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious *
> _***1/2_
> 
> *Jerry Lynn vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
> _***1/4_
> 
> *Go Shiozaki vs. Austin Aries - FIP World Heavyweight Title*
> _****_
> 
> *Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. LAX vs. The Age of the Fall vs. Chris Hero & Davey Richards - 30 Minute Iron Team Match*
> _****+
> (I thought they booked this pretty much perfectly considering how bad it could have been)_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _Enjoyable show. The two Homicide promos at the start and end of the show are very good too._​


We think too alike :lmao

1 of these days we are going to rate a show the exact same lol.


----------



## watts63

*ROH Glory By Honor VII*

*Steel Cage Warfare*
Austin Aries, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black & Delirious vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico ****1/4

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/4 (Disappointing Indeed)

Roderick Strong, Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Shane Hagadorn ***3/4

Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus (Officially A Fan of Titus Now) **3/4-***

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****1/2

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/4-***1/2

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Brent Albright (c) vs. Adam Pearce ****1/2

Dancin' (LOL) Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King **1/4-**1/2​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Anyone have a review with star ratigs for the Best of Dragon Gate DVD?


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

1. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs. Shingo & Cyber Kong-** 1/2
2. BxB Hulk, Jushin Liger, Jack Evans & Matt Sydal vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, Magnitude Kishiwada & Kevin Steen-****1/4
3. CIMA vs. Gamma-***
4. Susumu Yokosuka vs. Don Fujii-****1/2 

12.22.06 - Tokyo, Japan (Korakuen Hall)

5. Gamma vs. Ryo Saito-**1/4 
6. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Dick Togo-***1/4
7. Don Fujii & Yasushi Kanda vs. BxB Hulk & Jack Evans vs. Susumu Yokosuka & K-ness vs. Genki Horiguchi & Super Shenron-**** 
8. Ryo Saito vs. Masaaki Mochizuki-***3/4 

3.25.07 - Mie, Japan (Tsu City Gym) - MEMORIAL GATE 2007

9. Matt Sydal vs. Genki Horiguchi-***1/2 
10. Gamma, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. CIMA, Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka-****1/2 
11. Don Fujii vs. Jushin Liger-****


----------



## Tarfu

*CHIKARA Global Gauntlet: Night 1* (10.18.2008)

Osirian Portal vs. Atsushi Ohashi & Shinya Ishikawa ****¼*
Yuji Okabayashi vs. Ultimo Breakfast ***½*
Jaki Numazawa vs. UltraMantis Black *****
Katsumasa Inoue vs. Hallowicked ***½*
Crossbones, Ryan & Madison Eagles vs. Jesse McKay & The Colony ****
Brodie Lee vs. Daisuke Sekimoto *****
Ryuji Ito vs. Mike Quackenbush ****½*
Vin Gerard & Colin Delaney vs. Jimmy Olsen & Lince Dorado ****¾*

The first time I saw BJW wrestlers in action and immediately became a fan of Numasawa. But yeah, a pretty good show.


----------



## Blasko

Before you get any further in BJW watching...

Kasai > Numazawa

ect.


----------



## Taroostyles

ROH Greatest Rivalries

Raven/Punk-***1/2
Joe/Homicide-***3/4-****
Jacobs/Whitmer-****3/4 (Unbelieveable)
AJ/Rave-***1/4
Aries/Strong vs Briscoes-****3/4 (Maybe even 5*, one of the top 5 tag matches I've ever seen for sure)
Team ROH/Team CZW-***1/4
Aries/Danielson-****-****1/4
Strong/Stevens-***3/4

Yet another great collection of matches, the tag title match and the cage match in particular are just remarkable. All 3 of the sets are great, can't comment on the 4th one but the match listing looks weaker than the other 3 from what I saw.


----------



## ADN

Taroostyles said:


> ROH Greatest Rivalries
> 
> Raven/Punk-***1/2
> Joe/Homicide-***3/4-****
> Jacobs/Whitmer-****3/4 (Unbelieveable)
> AJ/Rave-***1/4
> Aries/Strong vs Briscoes-****3/4 (Maybe even 5*, one of the top 5 tag matches I've ever seen for sure)
> Team ROH/Team CZW-***1/4
> Aries/Danielson-****-****1/4
> Strong/Stevens-***3/4
> 
> Yet another great collection of matches, the tag title match and the cage match in particular are just remarkable. All 3 of the sets are great, can't comment on the 4th one but the match listing looks weaker than the other 3 from what I saw.


Pretty much my ratings.

Raven/Punk - ***3/4
Joe/Homicide - ****
Jacobs/BJ - ****
Styles/Rave - ***
Unified tag - *****
ROH/CZW - ***
Aries/Danielson - ****1/4
Strong/Stevens - ***3/4


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I thought the tag was definitely borderline 5*, it was my first watch so it might go up. The cage match I just really loved and thought it told such an incredible story, maybe a little high but I definitely wouldn't go less than ****1/2 myself.


----------



## KingKicks

I LOVE the Jacobs/Whitmer cage match. ****3/4 from me and same on Aries & Strong/Briscoes (best ROH tag match ever imo)


----------



## Blasko

Tanahashi vs. Mutoh, 1/4/09. 

Save yourself some time and just watch the last 5 minutes. 

** 3/4, may change.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Bound By Hate*
1. Jerry Lynn vs. Davey Richards - ***
2. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King - *3/4
3. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki & Eddie Edwards - ***1/4
4. Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Dog Collar Match) - ****
5. Grizzley Redwood vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - *
6. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4-****
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher - **
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ****


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

So say if I had 20 bucks to spend what one Roh DVD should I get? The only one I have is Good Times Great Memories.


----------



## ADN

SaviorSelfDie said:


> So say if I had 20 bucks to spend what one Roh DVD should I get? The only one I have is Good Times Great Memories.


Probably you would like to get some 2005, they are all in sale for 8 bucks. I would recommend Joe vs Kobashi, Vendetta, Dragon Gate Invasion and Manhattan Mayhem.

If you are looking for 2008 stuff get Supercard of Honor III or Northern Navigation. I would go for the first one.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw Back To The Roots VII*

Bad Bones vs. Martin Stone vs. Steve Douglas - ***

Bernd Fohr vs. Emil Sitoci - **3/4

*No Rules Tornado Tag*
Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) vs. Tommy End & Wesley Croton - **1/2

Big Van Walter vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

Diego Latino vs. Farmer Joe - *1/2

Alex Pain vs. Absolute Andy - ****

Chris Hero & Marc Roudin vs. Swiss Money Holding (Ares & Claudio Castagnoli) - ***1/2 - ***3/4




And the current list for the 2009 16 Carat Gold:

USA Block
Alex Shelley, Drake Younger, Erick Stevens

UK Block
Martin Stone, Zack Sabre Jr., Terry Frazier
Alternate: Sha Samuels

Europa Block
Big van Walter, Adam Polak, Absolute Andy

Puroresu Block
Daisuke Sekimoto, Shingo


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Expect The Unexpected
1. Chad Collyer vs Matt Stryker (***)
2. Slim J vs Amazing Red (**)
3. AJ Styles vs The Backseat Boys vs The SAT vs The Carnage Crew (**1/2)
4. Low Ki & Da Hit Squad vs Special K (**3/4) Ki was awesome here.
5. Ring Crew Express vs Quiet Storm & Ghost Shadow (*)
6. CM Punk vs Raven (***1/2)
7. Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer vs Homicide vs EZ Money (***3/4)
8. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs Christopher Daniels & Xavier (****) Styles & Red are awesome as a team.

Normal show... Nothing MOTY but still a good main event. Worth watching Ki & DHS kill Special K though.

I dont have Night of the Champions sadly. Earliest ROH Show i dont own.

Ring of Honor - Epic Encounter
1. The Backseat Boys vs Da Hit Squad (**3/4)
2. Special K vs The Ring Crew Express vs The Carnage Crew (**)
3. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs The Briscoes (***3/4)
4. BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk (**1/2)
5. Homicide vs Christopher Daniels (**1/2)
6. Alexis Laree vs Ariel (Would have been happier had this not been on the dvd)
7. Samoa Joe vs Hernandez (**)
8. Samoa Joe vs Matt Stryker vs Colt Cabana vs Tom Carter (***)
9. Paul London vs Bryan Danielson (****3/4) AWESOME. Simply put this was one of the best matches ROH had put on to that point. 
10. Homicide & co vs CW Anderson & co. (**3/4) 

Worth the price you pay for it just to watch Match 9.


----------



## Platt

Update on the release date of Shimmer Vol 21 & 22 + ROH All Star Extravaganza IV and Final Battle 08



DP said:


> I just wanted to give everyone a status report on the approximate release date of SHIMMER Vols. 21 & 22 on DVD. I'm in Tampa right now working on the ROH All Star Extravaganza IV and Final Battle 2008 DVD releases, and have a better handle on the expected completion dates for the DVD duplication on these new titles that will be coming during the month of January.
> 
> As the Christmas and New Year's holidays threw off the usual time frame to get these jobs completed, we are expecting all four of these new releases (Vol. 21, Vol. 22, ASE IV, and Final Battle) to be finished, shipped, and on sale by Ring of Honor in time for the Detroit/Chicago Ridge double shot weekend at the end of January.
> 
> I always hate to formally announce specific release dates because there's always the potential for a slight delay, but since I've posted "mid-January" already here on the board, I figured I should let everyone know that the more realistic expectation is for them to be out the weekend of Chicago Ridge.
> 
> Those in the Chicago area attending that PPV taping live, come armed for the merch table!


----------



## ROHFan4Life

What is the best NOAH, FIP & Straight Shootin DVD on the ROH site? Whomever helps me, could you also give me ratings for the matches on the wrestling DVDs? Thanks in advance and to the person who helped me with the ratings for the best of Dragon Gate DVD.


----------



## Platt

Gabe's shoot is up for preorder http://kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_SP_Sapolsky.html


----------



## seabs

Benjo™ said:


> We think too alike :lmao
> 
> 1 of these days we are going to rate a show the exact same lol.


*I wouldn't be surprised if we already have 

<3*


----------



## MrPaiMei

CHIKARA Torneo Cibernetico 2008

Really great shit here, that just never quite escalates to a top line level. Everything runs smoothly without dragging, and feuds are all progressed well (though nothing really blows open, just moves along). By the end it's exciting, but not in the way you'd expect a 75 minute buildup to lead to. Still, pretty flawless, if not extraordinary. ****


----------



## journeyowns

Platt said:


> Gabe's shoot is up for preorder http://kayfabecommentaries.com/DVD_SP_Sapolsky.html


I find it hilarious they think you'll buy the signature DVD and frame the autographed copy.


----------



## smitlick

im interested as to what Gabe had instore for ROH....

Ring of Honor - Round Robin Challenge II
1. Christopher Daniels vs Amazing Red (***)
2. The Second City Saints vs Da Hit Squad (**3/4)
3. The SAT vs The Ring Crew Express vs Special K vs EZ Money & Sterling James Keenan (**1/2)
4. Homicide vs CM Punk (***1/2)
5. The Carnage Crew vs TWA (***)
6. Paul London vs Amazing Red (***1/2)
7. Alexis Laree vs Persephonie (1/2)
8. Matt Stryker vs Donovan Morgan vs BJ Whitmer vs Chad Collyer vs Michael Shane (***)
9. Christopher Daniels vs Paul London (***3/4)
10. Samoa Joe vs Doug Williams (***)

Solid is probably the word for this show... Nothing spectacular but still quality wrestling.

Ring Of Honor - Do Or Die
1. Dan Maff vs BJ Whitmer (**1/2)
2. Tony Mamaluke vs Jason Cross (**3/4)
3. Iceberg vs Oman Tortuga (*)
4. Matt Stryker vs Tom Carter (***)
5. Second City Saints vs The Briscoes vs Special K vs Carnage Crew (**3/4)
6. John Walters vs Andy Anderson (*3/4)
7. CM Punk vs Frankie Kazarian vs Jimmy Rave vs Christopher Daniels (***1/2)
8. The Backseat Boys vs Special K (**)
9. Samoa Joe vs Homicide (***3/4)

Good Show. Was good to see Kazarian in ROH.


----------



## KingCrash

MrPaiMei said:


> CHIKARA Torneo Cibernetico 2008
> 
> Really great shit here, that just never quite escalates to a top line level. Everything runs smoothly without dragging, and feuds are all progressed well (though nothing really blows open, just moves along). By the end it's exciting, but not in the way you'd expect a 75 minute buildup to lead to. Still, pretty flawless, if not extraordinary. ****


They probably should have done a cibernetico style match with the Global Gauntlet so it would have flowed better. The akward opening with Akuma/Numazawa pretty much set the tone for what could have been a much better match. I loved the Super Smash Brothers/Portal match but it definately shouldn't have been MOTN. But it's probably the only bad thing I can think of in an otherwise great year of Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well the Global Gauntlet was just meant to be a tag team gauntlet so I wasn't expecting it to be as good, or like the Cibernetico. I still found enjoyment with the GG match but like KC said, it should have been better. 

At least the tag titles delievered. God that owned.


----------



## KaijuFan

Anyone know by chance if the INDYpendence day shows in the U.K. earlier in 2008 were filmed for DVD release?


----------



## Platt

They were indeed filmed and last I heard the company who did film them had been given the go ahead to proceed with production. But that was a couple of months ago now so who knows when they'll appear.


----------



## -GP-

We were wondering the same thing with JD13 a few days ago, and apparently it's gonna get televised by RQW
http://www.realqualitywrestling.com/?mod=news&pageid=2&id=33

Hope it does get thrown on a DVD at some point

Where's Skittles when you need her to shed some light on things?


----------



## Sephiroth

Just over a week until the ROH PPV. I hope you guys are excited to see two of the best matches of late 2008.


----------



## Obfuscation

Does Aries win the I Quit match, or did Jimmy actually manage to win something in their fued?

Throw in a spoiler tag if you must.


----------



## seabs

*Better be fuckin awesome after Seph has hyped it up this much.*


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm sure it will be. Their fued is like the equal of the Edge/Taker fued last year. Fued wise it sucks, but match quality wise it usually delivers. 

I mean that pic he has in his sig obviously shows it will be one intense contest.


----------



## FITZ

I'm about to place my first order with IVP video. I went with the Puroesu Sampler (it was 25 cents how can you pass that up?), Best Of Chris Jericho, Ric Flair, Dynamite Kid, and American Dragon. Plus some Big Japan Death Match set.

I stuck with names that I knew but I'm hoping they will face some guys that I haven't seen before so I will still see a lot of new wrestlers.


----------



## Obfuscation

I still need to buy all of the Vader comps from there. Plus the 25 best matches from NOAH set OWNS.


----------



## FITZ

The 25 Best matches of NOAH looked great but I didn't want to dish out $25 on a promotion that I've never seen before. 

If I like what I get that will be the next thing that I order.


----------



## Obfuscation

Trust me, it would be worth it. But you never know, maybe some Puro isn't for you.


----------



## Adam619

Has anyone seen PWG It's It (What is It?) just want to know if it's any good no result please.


----------



## FITZ

Hailsabin said:


> Trust me, it would be worth it. But you never know, maybe some Puro isn't for you.


I would be surprised if I didn't like. I mean I enjoy just about every type of wrestling. 

I love death matches and technical wrestling, plus just about anything in between. I think the hardest part will be dealing with the Japanese commentary. That's the main reason why I went with wrestlers that I've already seen, I don't want it to feel completely foreign.

I'm sure most of you guys have seen this before but here's the sampler that I bought

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=1319

It's a steal at that price.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not bad at all and I'm sure you can get used to the japanese commentary. I don't have a problem with it personally and it's fun to get something different. Often times if you watch enough, you can actually pick up on some things haha.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

taylorfitz said:


> I think the hardest part will be dealing with the Japanese commentary.


The commentary, you'll get used to and they make every move seem painful with thier yelling, but what I had a hard time with was the crowd that wouldn't pop for moves that I found myself being amazed by.

You should've gotten one of the WWE best OF's and looked at some Puro matches that they out their like the Benoit: Hard Knocks DVD has his match with The Great Sasuke with the original commentary.


----------



## FITZ

Hailsabin said:


> It's not bad at all and I'm sure you can get used to the japanese commentary. I don't have a problem with it personally and it's fun to get something different. Often times if you watch enough, you can actually pick up on some things haha.


If Jericho's Mexico matches are in Spanish I might be able to understand some of it. Chances are though it will just distract me from the matches though.

As far as the crowds go I think I will be ok. They don't pop like American crowds but they aren't dead either.

And Benoit's matches from Japan that I've seen have been great. Except I watched with the alternate commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

I love the way Japanese crowds are. They just love about everything that goes on out there, due to their respect level. Really makes a surreal atmosphere for some matches.


----------



## Sephiroth

HUSTLE crowds are the best


----------



## FITZ

Well I just finished watching Punk/Joe II and I think ti was perfect. The wrestling was flawless. I remember looking down at the clock and realizing that I had just been watching for 25 minutes when it felt like 10. 

I thought their first match was great but this one was better in just about every way. My expectations were high and this match exceeded them.

I don't give this rating out very often but:
*****

One of the best matches that I've ever seen.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Death Before Dishonor
1. Low Ki vs Deranged (*)
2. Matt Stryker vs Jimmy Rave (**1/2)
3. The Carnage Crew vs TWA (***)
4. Tony Mamaluke & John Walters vs The Outcast Killaz (**)
5. Tom Carter vs Doug Williams (***)
6. BJ Whitmer vs Colt Cabana vs Homicide vs Dan Maff (***1/2)
7. The Backseat Boys & The SAT vs Special K (**1/2)
8. Jeff Hardy vs Krazy K vs Joey Matthews (1/2)
9. CM Punk vs Raven (***3/4)
10. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs The Briscoes (***1/2)
11. Samoa Joe vs Paul London (****)


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> HUSTLE shows are the best


Fixed.


----------



## -GP-

Sephiroth said:


> HUSTLE **everything** are the best


perfected


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

taylorfitz said:


> Well I just finished watching Punk/Joe II and I think ti was perfect. The wrestling was flawless. I remember looking down at the clock and realizing that I had just been watching for 25 minutes when it felt like 10.
> 
> I thought their first match was great but this one was better in just about every way. My expectations were high and this match exceeded them.
> 
> I don't give this rating out very often but:
> *****
> 
> One of the best matches that I've ever seen.


Only the tiniest bit of nitpicking on my part keeps me from declaring it to be the best match ROH ever hosted. But it still gets *****.


----------



## vivalabrave

Guess who's reviewing ROH PPVs again?



Dave Meltzer said:


> With the addition of DirecTV carrying the promotion for the first time, the hope is that more people, as well as many first-timers, will be watching ROH on PPV later this month when the latest version of “Rising Above” debuts. The show will air multiple times with a 1/16 debut date.
> 
> The show, taped on 11/22 in Chicago Ridge, IL at the Frontier Fieldhouse, was the first PPV of the new booking regime headed by Adam Pearce. It was also the first PPV show since they upgraded production.
> 
> The verdict? Still the same, and whether that’s good or bad depends on what you want out of wrestling. If you liked the Gabe Sapolsky-booked ROH, for the most part, you aren’t going to notice any difference. It was still largely his programs, with the next PPV taping, on 1/31 in the same location, for airing in March, the first real test of a new direction. The first hour was slightly toned down, but certainly never dull.
> 
> The show is all about the two main events, Nigel McGuinness defending the ROH title against top contender Bryan Danielson, which would easily be top five on PPV matches last year, and a bloodbath grudge match with Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries, which was phenomenal for what it was. You are not going to find a show with two better matches on it, nor any better of a final hour.
> 
> As far as the improved production, yeah, I noticed a little better picture and some different camera angles. But even with upgrades, ROH production can’t be at TNA level nor WWE level. The stars are always going to be unknown guys who work harder and in a lot of cases are better than those in the big promotions, but most people are into seeing television stars, not great performers, which cuts across every form of entertainment. The flaws that were there are still there, and will always be there. Until it can afford to be big budget, it can’t compete with big budget except with the hardcore action fans who don’t care about that look. Fortunately, the action that has always been there, also still is there.
> 
> There is nothing on the show that makes you think anything has changed or in different. The pacing is the same, with the same type of video features and interviews, and the product being bell-to-bell. The idea that ROH was about moves and not matches, which may have been a valid criticism in some early card matches but rarely in the main events, has not changed except for people swallowing pre-conceived notions. It was the same type of creative moves up and down in matches that ranged from okay to fantastic, just as before. They have the same great crowd reactions and tell the same type of stories. I hardly think anyone would notice a thing has changed, at least from this show.
> 
> It opened with the Briscoes out, challenging Kevin Steen & El Generico. Steen & Generico noted Mark was limping and his knee was bad. They made reference to their ladder match on PPV from last year, and Steen & Generico said it would be better to have the title match at another time, when Mark was at 100%, because they’ll gain nothing from beating half of a good wrestler.
> 
> The Briscoes jumped them and it was on. It was put on first for the very reason of Mark not being 100%, and kept to 6:38 with Steen pinning Mark after a package piledriver. Mark tried to get Steen up for his cut throat driver, but Steen was too heavy and Mark’s knee “went out.” Steen, in really the only heel spot of the match, kicked at Mark’s knee and used the package piledriver. **½
> 
> Next was MsChif pinning Sara Del Rey in 9:13 to retain the Shimmer women’s championship. Shimmer is a Chicago area based women’s promotion based on wrestling above sex appeal. Del Rey is one of the more talented women wrestlers in the country, victimized by bad timing. She reminds me a lot of when Devil Masami would play heel with enough similar facials and mannerisms that make you think she studied tapes. Del Rey is the wrong person at the wrong time. She’d have been a solid working foreigner who probably would have had regular work in the heyday of women’s wrestling n Japan as a good heel. For the U.S., she’s too heavy to play model and she’s not big enough to play monster. She clearly has presence and gets over her personality in the ring. The work here was very good at times, but not at all times. The coolest spot was Del Rey doing the sickest Boston crab on MsChif, who is clearly limber as hell, almost breaking her in two. MsChif continued to bend to the point she escaped in a unique way, got a full mount and started pounding. MsChif won with a desecrator. **
> 
> Next was a four-way that largely featured Claudio Castagnoli as the star, with three very small opponents in Silas Young, Alex Payne and Sami Callihan. The work here was really good. Young, Payne and Callihan probably couldn’t have been better in their respective roles. Young and Callihan in particular worked great together, and made Castagnoli look like a monster when it was their spot. Payne was playing underdog local babyface, given a hot tag late in the match before finally Castagnoli finished him off in 8:51 with the Ricola bomb. The crowd was hot for Castagnoli. I’m not sold on him as a heel, but the crowd reacted to him like he was a big deal here. **3/4
> 
> Chris Hero & Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki beat Brent Albright & Roderick Strong & Ace Steel in 14:53. Richards is a shorter version of Chris Benoit in the ring, with the great intensity. Strong has lost a lot of weight. Shiozaki is a solid worker who is clearly going to be one of the biggest superstars of the next decade. Albright has a new look, going from the Bobby Roode look to kind of a Santino Marella but with bleached hair. Personally, I think the new look makes him more indie looking. Hero is entertaining because he works differently than everyone else. The finish saw Larry Sweeney distract the ref, and then Hero hit Strong with a chair, allowing Richards to get the pin. ***1/4
> 
> Aries beat Jacobs in an awesome brawl in an I Quit match in 22:08. The deal was that even though it was I Quit stips, they had Tyler Black in Jacobs’ corner with a towel to throw in, theoretically if Jacobs was in trouble to spare him from having to say “I Quit.” I think that stemmed from a Chris Adams match in the 80s (I think with Kevin Von Erich) where they did a big angle (turning Adams back face on Hart) because Hart threw in the towel for Adams in that type of match. Aries had nobody in his corner, which at first people groaned about, like a surprise wasn’t delivered. Aries did a tope into a dog collar chain, so he ended up busted open. Jacobs dug the chain into the cut. He later speared Aries off the apron and did a tope onto him as he put Aries sitting in a chair on the floor. As Aries was getting pounded on, Lacey showed up. The whole Aries vs. Jacobs feud started over Lacey leaving Jacobs for Aries, and then Jacobs supposedly using a spike to disfigure her and she went into hiding from everyone. She wasn’t particularly disfigured, but whatever presence she used to have wasn’t there like before. But people popped for her surprise arrival. Aries refused to quit and she wouldn’t throw in the towel. He was all chained up to a chair getting destroyed. Finally, he freed himself, got the chain and the Chicago fans started chanting “We Want Blood,” which was the big Chicago chant in the 60s and 70s when Bruiser & Crusher would team up. Jacobs ended up bleeding heavy. Both went up on the top rope and fell together through a table. Neither would quit. Jacobs used a low blow and guillotine, and then started throwing knees to the head. Aries escaped and started throwing knees to the head, did the last chancery a bridging leglock camel clutch. Aries used the crossface, which you could tell there were people a little uncomfortable with. Lacey at this point grabbed Black’s towel while Aries was destroying Jacobs by using a spike while in the crossface, until Jacobs finally said “I Quit.” After was the start of the Black babyface turn, as Jacobs started yelling at him for not throwing in the towel (Lacey had taken it from him) noting that was their deal that he’d throw in the towel to protect him from having to quit. Lacey disappeared when the match was over, as Aries made the facials acting as if he didn’t know she was coming, and wondering why she left. ****1/4
> 
> McGuinness retained the title beating Danielson in 28:11 in a must-see match. McGuinness worked on Danielson’s right knee for a while. Danielson came back and did a springboard flip dive way into the aisle. With the ref distracted, Castagnoli laid out Danielson with a chair and McGuinness got back in the ring. The only new concept they pushed was the 20 count on the floor, as they teased no way for Danielson to get back in. However, Payne came out and dragged Danielson from the entrance way to the ring and threw him in, beating the count. From there it was a series of great wrestling. At one point, McGuinness went for his jawbreaker lariat, but Danielson armdragged him, then went into an armbar, and then from there into a triangle. Then he started throwing elbows while McGuinness was still in the triangle (Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter finish). McGuiness escaped, went for a Boston crab, but Danielson got a near fall with a small package. McGuinness used some reverses into a Tower of London. Finish saw McGuinness use a series of elbows, followed by a jawbreaker lariat for the pin. ****½


----------



## Obfuscation

> Callihan probably couldn’t have been better in their respective roles.


:hb:~!

I know he said the other two did well too, but Sami getting a good review always makes me mark.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Liger/Ultimo J Cup 96 (I think lol)

Remember that dead crowd from Bockwinkle/Jumbo in 78? I think their rotten carcuses are still here, and by some miricle, have still got some air left inside them, that occasionally leaves their body to the sound of "LIGER".

The first 5 minutes was filled with that. It was so silent, you could hear everything Liger and Ultimo were saying to each other (but it was in japanese, so I'll be buggered if I know what they were saying lol).

We see some basic mat wrestling from the 2, with a couple of nice counters, and then finally, the crowd are magically brought back from the dead by a series of... ARM DRAGS! Nice to know I'm not the only one that marks out like fuck for them .

The pace picks up a little, keeping the crowd going, before they slow it down and try to work over body parts and gain submissions on each other.

As we reach the final 5 minutes, both men start to go all out. Their body work and submission holds have got them nowhere in terms of winning, so they start to bring out the big guns. Brainbusters, pinning suplexes, powerbombs, awesomeness. Everything looks great, and the crowd are loving it.

Nothing seems to be keeping either man down, so things go to the top rope. Liger sets Ultimo up for what I assume was going to be a super fisherman's suplex, and jesus fucking christ, the crowd react to this as if it was the first time Hogan slammed Andre, Austin stunned McMahon and The Rock left wrestling P)! Of course, Ultimo reverses it, but the crowd are still happy with that because they like reversals lol.

Some more big time moves, including a sick looking sit down powerbomb (Ligerbomb?), before Liger manages to counter a roll up attempt from Ultimo to get the win.

Awesome match, but damn, those first 5 minutes really take away from it.

Rating: ****


----------



## seabs

Tarfu said:


> ----
> 
> A good an-hour-and-a-half wrestling show, with some good matches and a nice main event. Everything I expected to see, this show delivered. I still suck at star ratings, btw.


*How can you suck at star ratings lol? They're just your opinion, not somet you can get wrong or right. *


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got my three 2005 ROH DVD's in Nowhere to Run,The Future is Now,and Final Battle 2005 and finished Nowhere to Run and I must say I was very suprised with how good it was and figured I might try to give some star ratings.

Nowhere to Run

BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson-***1/2
Jimmy Jacobs vs Chad Collyer-**3/4
Homicide vs Doug Williams-***3/4
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Alex Shelley & Delirious-***3/4
Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana-***1/4
Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson-****
Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk-***3/4

Very consistant and exciting show and really easy to keep with storylines (haven't watched much of 05)with all the promos.Not really a boring match and I must say I love Punk and Prazak on commentary.

And probably going to watch the Future is Now today


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Sephiroth said:


> Unless you want English commentary, ROH's website is the last place you should order from.
> 
> IVPVideos is your best bet.


Alright I've checked it out and its great how they have some 
great best OFs for 2.99,but there are things I worry about. Are they trustworthy with Credit Card info, how long does delivery take, are the DVDs crisp and look good or are they those DVDs that have a black case with a ordinary DVD in it, and what DVDs from Noah in terms of Best Ofs do you reccommend? Im still looking for an FIP DVD to get as well.
Thanks.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROHFan4Life said:


> Alright I've checked it out and its great how they have some
> great best OFs for 2.99,but there are things I worry about. Are they trustworthy with Credit Card info, how long does delivery take, are the DVDs crisp and look good or are they those DVDs that have a black case with a ordinary DVD in it, and what DVDs from Noah in terms of Best Ofs do you reccommend? Im still looking for an FIP DVD to get as well.
> Thanks.


- They are very trustworthy.
- I think I got mine in like a week and a half maybe? Not 100% sure. Wasn't really paying attention to the time frame. I got it though with the cheapest shipping. Once he gets your payment he ships it.
- The quality is fine.
- They come in white paper sleeves. No case unless you get the special case that cost like 3 or 4 dollars extra.
- I just got the 25 Greatest NOAH matches. Since you're an ROH fan I recommend "ROH Invades Japan vol. 1" KENTA/Dragon II and the Briscoes tag are worth it alone.


----------



## Maxx Hero

It takes about two weeks for me to get them and I am located in MN so that includes weather delays. I have ordered many times from IVP and not a complain. I have only had two DVD's that did not work, and one was free, so it is not big deal.


----------



## Casey Jones

KYSeahawks said:


> *Just got my three 2005 ROH DVD's in Nowhere to Run,The Future is Now,and Final Battle 2005* and finished Nowhere to Run and I must say I was very suprised with how good it was and figured I might try to give some star ratings.
> 
> Nowhere to Run
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson-***1/2
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Chad Collyer-**3/4
> Homicide vs Doug Williams-***3/4
> Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Alex Shelley & Delirious-***3/4
> Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana-***1/4
> Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson-****
> Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk-***3/4
> 
> Very consistant and exciting show and really easy to keep with storylines (haven't watched much of 05)with all the promos.Not really a boring match and I must say I love Punk and Prazak on commentary.
> 
> And probably going to watch the Future is Now today


still waiting for my order to come :\


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Just got my three 2005 ROH DVD's in Nowhere to Run,The Future is Now,and Final Battle 2005 and finished Nowhere to Run and I must say I was very suprised with how good it was and figured I might try to give some star ratings.
> 
> Nowhere to Run
> 
> BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson-***1/2
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Chad Collyer-**3/4
> Homicide vs Doug Williams-***3/4
> Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Alex Shelley & Delirious-***3/4
> Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana-***1/4
> Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson-****
> Jimmy Rave vs CM Punk-***3/4
> 
> Very consistant and exciting show and really easy to keep with storylines (haven't watched much of 05)with all the promos.Not really a boring match and I must say I love Punk and Prazak on commentary.
> 
> And probably going to watch the Future is Now today


The best show of 2005 imo. I have GeNext vs. Shelley/Delirious, Aries/Danielson, and the cage match at 1/4* higher tho.

Glad you liked it. You should check out 3YA: Night 2, Manhattan Mayhem, Final Showdown, Death before Dishonor III, Redemption, Punk: TFC, Unforgettable, This Means War, and Vendetta.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I have Manhatten Mayhem and Vendetta and like both of them might have to pick up some more 2005 dvds on the next big 10 sale.But just got done watching The Future is Now and another very entertaining show just didn't like the venue to small and rails to close to the ring.Well on to what I thought of the show

Jimmy Rave vs Colt Cabana-**3/4
Dunn/Marcos vs Carnage Crew-**1/2
6 Man Mayhem-***
Homicide vs James Gibson-***3/4
CM Punk vs Roderick Strong-****1/4
(Pure Title Match)Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuiness-***1/2
Austin Aries vs Low-Ki-****

Another very entertaining show no really bad matches an easy to keep up with the storylines again.Really love Punk on commentary.And after watching NTR and TFN my perception of Homicide has changed all I thought he could do is brawl but have seen 2 good wrestling matches with him.And I know I might have overrated Strong/Punk but that was just a great back and forth match loved Punk avoiding the chops and backbreakers but Roderick out smarting him to hit them.And suprised at the main event ending as they were hyping Punk/Aries.Going to watch Final Battle 2005 before Genesis.What are the best shows from the summer of punk and how good is New Frotiers because sounded pretty good from what they said.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> I have Manhatten Mayhem and Vendetta and like both of them might have to pick up some more 2005 dvds on the next big 10 sale.But just got done watching The Future is Now and another very entertaining show just didn't like the venue to small and rails to close to the ring.Well on to what I thought of the show
> 
> Jimmy Rave vs Colt Cabana-**3/4
> Dunn/Marcos vs Carnage Crew-**1/2
> 6 Man Mayhem-***
> Homicide vs James Gibson-***3/4
> CM Punk vs Roderick Strong-****1/4
> (Pure Title Match)Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuiness-***1/2
> Austin Aries vs Low-Ki-****
> 
> Another very entertaining show no really bad matches an easy to keep up with the storylines again.Really love Punk on commentary.And after watching NTR and TFN my perception of Homicide has changed all I thought he could do is brawl but have seen 2 good wrestling matches with him.And I know I might have overrated Strong/Punk but that was just a great back and forth match loved Punk avoiding the chops and backbreakers but Roderick out smarting him to hit them.And suprised at the main event ending as they were hyping Punk/Aries.Going to watch Final Battle 2005 before Genesis.What are the best shows from the summer of punk and how good is New Frotiers because sounded pretty good from what they said.


Don't worry about Punk vs. Strong. It's an excellent match and one of the earliest hints that he could be an amazing singles wrestler. He wouldn't show what he's truly got until Unforgettable against Gibson and later in his series of matches in 2005 against Danielson. Then everyone was on the Strong train.

New Frontiers is a good show. Joe vs. Gibson and Shelley vs. Strong are the only matches that stand out to me right now. 

I'd recommend getting Death Before Dishonor III and then if you like the main storyline going out of the show and want to keep up with it on a show to show basis (there are only 6 shows in the Summer of Punk not including his final show) then I'd say get them all. Otherwise get Sign of Dishonor and see if you want to stick with it. His promo that opens the show is epic.

Death Before Dishonor III - Lethal vs. Ki face each other in a good match, but the real reason to buy the show is the main event. Aries and Punk put on one of the best matches of the year. Word of advice, go into the match thinking it is Punk's last match. It makes the match even better. You will be popping like a madman during a certain "kickout at 1."

Sign of Dishonor - Ok show. Joe vs. Cide vs. Gibson vs. Aries is excellent and Punk has a good title defense against Lethal. 

Escape from New York - Joe vs. Aries is great and Punk's title defense against Strong is really good, but not on the level of their Future is Now match.

Fate of an Angel - Matt Hardy makes his first appearance in a "meh" match against Daniels. Generico makes his first main show appearance. Joe/Rave have a good Pure Title Match, Styles vs. Strong is an excellent match, and Punk vs. Gibson is disappointing I thought. Good, but not great. 

Homecoming - Bleh main event. Styles vs. Rave, the 6 man tag and GeNext vs. Embassy are all very good.

Redemption - Great show. Best of the Summer of Punk. Cabana vs. Spanky is a very fun match and Matt Sydal joins GeNext and Abyss debuts in an awesome 6 man tag between GeNext and Embassy. Matt Hardy faces Homicide in a good match (much better than the Daniels match), and the main event is one of the best and most dramatic matches of the year. Joe/Daniels/Gibson/Punk delivers.

That's pretty much the Summer of Punk. I'll throw in Punk: TFC also

Punk: The Final Chapter - Joe/Lethal vs. Cide/Ki is a really good match that ends in an awesome brawl. Definitely worth seeing, especially if you liked their Manhattan Mayhem tag and wished it was longer. Matt Hardy has his final appearance and Strong gives him a run for his money (great match). The main event is Punk's farewell and one of my favorite ROH moments. Him and Cabana have a good match, but that's not the point. Awesome portion of the show.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Final Battle 2003
1. Bryan Danielson vs Jay Briscoe (***)
2. John Walters vs Xavier (***1/2) AWESOME
3. Matt Stryker vs BJ Whitmer (**3/4)
4. Samoa Joe vs Mark Briscoe (***)
5. Second City Saints vs Honma & Miyamoto (***1/2)
6. AJ Styles vs Kaz Hayashi (***) Disappointing
7. Satoshi Kojima vs Homicide (**3/4)
8. Muta & Arashi vs The Prophecy (***)

Ring of Honor - World Title Classic
1. Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express (*3/4)
2. Six Man Mayhem (**1/2)
3. Gen Next vs Walters/Rave/Stryker (***)
4. Four Corner Survival (1/2)
5. Samoa Joe vs CM Punk (****1/2)
6. Ultimate Endurance (***)


----------



## dele

IWA Masters of Pain 2008

Disc 1

Davey Jones' Locker Match
Thumbtack Jack beats Mad man Pondo with a tornado DDT onto fish hooks - *** 1/4

Fans Bring the Weapons Match
Necro Butcher beats the Juggulator w/ a fat ass by knocking him out with a beer keg - **3/4 - ***

Kenzan Death Match
Danny Havoc beats Toby Klein with his finisher onto tacks and Kenzans - *** 1/4-1/2


Carpet Strip Deathmatch
Ryuji Ito beats Drake Younger with a Dragon Splash through a table covered in carpet strips - ***3/4
Post script: Ito shows no respect for the CZW guy after the match lol

Cabin Fever Match
Thumbtack Jack beats Necro Butcher with a small package - ***3/4


----------



## ADN

oops. wrong thread


----------



## Platt

Wouldn't of gone that high on the opener thought it was the worst match of the show. No real wrestling in there just fish hooks for shock value. Also Drake/Ito was carpet strips not Kenzans that was Toby/Havoc.

Necro/Jack and the finals are fantastic though and overall easily the deathmatch tournament of the year.


----------



## dele

Yeah, I just realized that I messed up, corrected.

Masters of Pain - Disc 2

Death From Below match
Ryuji Ito beats squashes Danny Havoc with a Dragon Splash onto a barbed wire spider net trap - **1/2
Postscript: Ito showing no respect after the match to yet another CZW, double lol

Finals - Electrified Light Tubes and Panes of Glass Death Match
Thumbtack Jack beats Ryuji Ito with an avalanche D-Geist onto a table with illuminated light tubes - ***3/4-****

This is the best Ito has looked in a few years and such an amazing look at Thumbtack Jack. Definitely worth every penny.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Ring of Homicide 2*

*Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs - Anything Goes Match*
_***1/4_

*Delirious and Brodie lee vs. Cheech and Cloudy *
_***_

*Daizee Haze vs. Jessie McKay *
_*_

*Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The Osirian Portal *
_***
(Amazingly fun)_

*Go Shiozaki vs. Necro Butcher - FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
_***_

*Brent Albright vs. Chris Hero *
_***1/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Hallowicked vs. Davey Richards vs. Ruckus vs. Jason Blade vs. Rhett Titus - Six Man Mayhem*
_***1/4_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black *
_***½
(Shame it didn't go longer)_

*LAX vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe*
_****
(Hernandez owns so fuckin much)_

*Overall:*
_Another very fun solid show especially considering the talent that was missing from both of the weekend's shows, Danielson, McGuinness, Strong etc._​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

THANKS to those whom helped me see that IVP is the place to go for your Puro Needs and I have found this incredible set. 

IVP Presents: NOAH's TOP 25 GREATEST MATCHES in History:
25. Jushin Lyger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi - January 26th 2003-**** 1/4

24. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshinari Ogawa - April 25th 2004-*** 1/2

23. Jushin Liger vs. Makoto Hashi - March 6th 2004 -**** 1/4

22. Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki - January 8th 2005-*** 3/4

21. Takeshi Morishima & Muhammad Yone vs. Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikio - April 1st 2007-***

20. Naomichi Marufuji & Minoru Suzuki vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Makoto Hashi - July 18th 2005 -**** 1/4

19. Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikio vs. Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama - April 28th 2007- **** 1/4

18. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama - December 2nd 2007 - ***

17. Yuji Nagata vs. Akira Taue - June 6th 2003 - **** 1/2

16. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Makoto Hashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru - September 12th 2003- **** 1/2

15. Kenta Kobashi & Tamon Honda vs. Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito - June 6th 2003 - **** 1/4

14. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Juventud Guerrera & Ricky Marvin - November 1st 2003 - **** 1/2

13. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura - June 5th 2005 - **** 3/4 

12. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima & Takeshi Rikio - July 16th 2006 - **** 1/2

11. KENTA vs. SUWA - September 18th 2005 - ****

10. Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue -September 10th 2004 -*** 1/2

9. Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito vs. Kenta Kobashi & Kentaro Shiga - October 19th 2002 - **** 1/4

8. KENTA vs. Naomichi Marufuji - October 29th 2006 - *****

7. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jushin Liger & Takehiro Muruhama - July 16th 2003 - **** 1/2

6. Kenta Kobashi vs. Tamon Honda - April 13th 2003 - **** 1/4

5. Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - April 25th 2004 - **** 1/2

4. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama - July 10th 2004 - *****

3. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi - March 1st 2003 - *****

2. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki - November 5th 2005 - *****

1. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki - July 18th 2005 - *****

There is a Bonus match on the DVD as Well!
DVD Bonus:
Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama - December 23rd 2000 - **** 1/4

This is an incredible set and to illustrate how great it is, here are some stats.

3 Stars: 2 Matches
4 Star: 4 matches
4 1/4 Star: 7 matches
4 1/2 Star: 6 matches
5 Star: 6 Matches

ALL THIS FOR ONLY $24.99 & Shipping!! An absolute steal that is sure to make anyone a fan of NOAH and remain a fan of wrestling.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Well just got done watch Final Battle 2005 and Genesis but I know you dont care about Genesis so on to my thoughts about Final Battle 2005 and for some reason this was my least favorite of the three dvd's I got.

Milano Collection AT vs Jimmy Rave-**1/2
Azrieal vs Colt Cabana-**
(Pure Title) Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli-***
Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino-***
Lethal vs Joe vs Daniels vs Whitmer-***1/2
Strong/Aries vs Mamuluke/Rinauro-***
ROH Title Danielson vs Marifuji-****1/4
(GHC Jr. Title) Low Ki vs Kenta-****3/4

I loved the Double Main Event but everything for some reason was good but not as good or enjoyable as the other two shows and what where Mamuluke/Rinauro doing as Tag Team Champs.I think I might pick up some more 2005 DVD's when another big 10 sale comes.or maybe some early 06.


----------



## KingCrash

dele said:


> This is the best Ito has looked in a few years and such an amazing look at Thumbtack Jack. Definitely worth every penny.


Thumbtack Jack is pretty good and I'd like to see him against someone other than Danny Havoc or Drake Younger, both of whom he carried to pretty good matches.

And probably one of the worst DM tourneys has to be the 08 Carnage Cup. I'm not past Mike Levy (yea, that guy) vs. Prophet and I can't stop laughing. The 1st match was FreakShow vs. Hellaware Assassin and I can honestly say anything from CZW in 08 is better than that match. I thought CZW had the market cornered on bad matches featuring two fatties hitting each other with objects, but this was just afwul and sad.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Hollywood Globetrotters*

Alex Kozlov vs. Top Gun Talwar **¼*

Disco Machine and Nemesis vs. Scorpio Sky and The Human Tornado ***½*

B-Boy vs. Frankie Kazarian ***¾

Number One Contender Match*
El Generico and Quicksilver vs. Chris Bosh and Scott Lost ****½-***¾*

Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley ****½-***¾

PWG World Title Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Kevin Steen ***¾*

*PWG World Tag Team Title Match*
Davey Richards and Super Dragon vs. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans *****½*

_My first PWG DVD (not including Sells Out) and i loved it. Awesome main event and a fun undercard despite Shelley/Sabin, B-Boy/Kaz and Ryan/Steen being quite disappointing. I also haven't laughed so much during a wrestling show in a long time thanks to Tornado, Sky, Bosh, Generico, Steen and Quicksilver. Looking forward to the rest of the PWG shows i've got to watch_​


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Hey there every1 just gotta quick question, I havent seen any ROH shows/matches in about 2 years but theres a couple of shows available to me but I can only get 1. So I just wanted some info on which would be the best pick if some1 could help me out

ROH.2008.11.21.Escalation 
ROH.2008.11.08.Bound.By.Hate 
ROH.2008.11.07.The.French.Connection 
Ring of Honor - Ring of Homicide 2 
ROH - Return of the 187 
ROH.2008.09.20.Glory.By.Honor.VII 
ROH.Driven.2008.PPV.
ROH.2008.08.02.Death.Before.Dishonor.VI 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Sephiroth

kicky_crowbar said:


> Hey there every1 just gotta quick question, I havent seen any ROH shows/matches in about 2 years but theres a couple of shows available to me but I can only get 1. So I just wanted some info on which would be the best pick if some1 could help me out
> 
> ROH.2008.09.20.Glory.By.Honor.VII
> ROH.Driven.2008.PPV.
> ROH.2008.08.02.Death.Before.Dishonor.VI
> 
> Cheers in advance


Your best choices. I'd go DbD VI, then Driven, then GbH VII


----------



## ADN

Death Before Dishonor VI


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Thanks guys, I was leaning toward the Glory By Honour show at 1st mainly because Sasaki is on it but I think I'll get DBD show 1st

Hope I enjoy it


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-DS Carnage Cup 2008*

*Barbed Wire Massacre*
FreakShow vs. Hellaware Assassin - *

*Razor's Edge Death Match*
Prophet vs. Mike Levy – 3/4*

*Devil's Playground Death Match*
Spider Boodrow vs. Syko – 1/2*

*Home Run Derby Death Match*
Corey Shaddix vs. Pinkie Sanchez - *

*Shopping Cart Of Death*
Insane Lane vs. Sam Hane - *1/4

*X Marks The Spot Death Match*
Danny Havoc vs. Juggulator - *

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
Nick Gage vs. Devon Moore - **

*Ladders & Light Tubes*
WHACKS vs. Danny Demanto - **

*Hostel Death Match*
Corey Shaddix vs. Insane Lane - *

*Home & Gardens Death Match*
FreakShow vs. Spider Boodrow – 1/2

*Ultraviolent Boards Match*
Nick Gage vs. Prophet - *3/4

*Bundles OF Joy Death Match*
Danny Havoc VS. WHACKS - **1/2

*No Rope Barbed Wire, Unlimited Light Tube Bundles & Double Table Of Death*
Danny Havoc vs. FreakShow vs. Nick Gage vs. Corey Shaddix - **1/2

This has to be the worst show of 2008 hands down. Fatties killing each other in front of maybe 20 people who barely made a noise most of the show is not a good time, especially since most of these guys absolutely suck. But it does make time pass quickly if you're waiting for jury duty as you can't stop laughing and wondering why you watch wrestling at the same time.


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> *Razor's Edge Death Match*
> Prophet vs. Mike Levy – 3/4*


More like **** 3/4, m i rite?


----------



## seabs

*Sasaki/CC is pretty poor on GBH. Definatly get DBD though.*


----------



## Blasko

I heard 08 Carnage Cup made every CZW and IWA show look like Destiny 05.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Threemendous*

Disco Machine vs. Excalibur **¾*

Ronin vs. Nemesis **½*

Colt Cabana vs. Top Gun Talwar ***¼*

*The Dynasty vs. The PWG Unit*
Chris Bosh, Scott Lost and Scorpio Sky vs. Kevin Steen, Davey Richards and The Human Tornado ****¾*

TJ Perkins vs. Roderick Strong ****-***¼*

El Generico and Quicksilver vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli *****¼*

*Tables, Ladders and Chairs Steel Cage Match for the PWG World Title*
Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy ******

_Fun show. KOW/Cape Fear was awesome as expected and the main event was a great way to end the show aswell._​


----------



## mateuspfc

They should do a drinking game about how many times does say 'Death' in a stipulation of a match on IWA-MS.


----------



## KingCrash

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I heard 08 Carnage Cup made every CZW and IWA show look like Destiny 05.


It was so bad I almost felt sorry for Nick Gage being turned into a walking vegetable. And all the empty chairs are just sad on a level I can't explain.


----------



## Tarfu

So the mailman saved my day and delivered me my three DVDs, and here's the first one:

*PWG - After School Special*

*PWG Tag Team Championship*
El Generico & Human Tornado © vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards ****½*

Alex Shelley vs. TJ Perkins *****

Ronin, Excalibur & Disco Machine vs. Quicksilver, Top Gun Talwar & Hook Bomberry ***¾*

Joey Ryan vs. Chris Hero ****¾*

Scorpio Sky vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost ****¾*

*PWG World Championship*
Kevin Steen © vs. "Photogenic" Chris Bosh ******

------

*Overall:*
An enjoyable wrestling show, with not a single bad match. Perkins vs. Shelley was the only boring-at-times one, but it still was an ok bout. The main event was one to watch, aswell as Lost vs. Scorpio, Hero vs. Ryan and the opener tag match. Get this DVD. 






















*¾*

EDIT: Whoops, rating botch.


----------



## Sephiroth

Tarfu said:


> *¾*
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, rating botch.


Not as cool as using Cabanas as stars.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

So what are people's favorite ROH shows of 2008, and favorite PWG shows of 2008?


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH
1. 6th Anny Show
2. DBD VI
3. SOH III

PWG
I really liked ASW VI but that's about all I've seen from them this year. I have Life During Wartime and ASW VII waiting for me but I haven't gotten around to watching them yet.


----------



## peep4life

King Crash, why do you torture yourself with so much horrible wrestling? I appreciate you taking it for the team and watching all the shitty wrestling so no one else has too, but sometimes you got to draw the line.


----------



## seabs

SaviorSelfDie said:


> So what are people's favorite ROH shows of 2008, and favorite PWG shows of 2008?


*6 Anniversary Show
Supercard Of Honor III
Northern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI

Definatly get to see them.*


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *6 Anniversary Show
> Supercard Of Honor III
> Northern Navigation
> Death Before Dishonor VI
> 
> Definatly get to see them.*


Definitely these 4 and either GBH or DGCII to round out the top 5.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah Dragon Gate Challenge II is defiantly worth getting too.*


----------



## ADN

In Order:

Supercard of Honor III
Northern Navigation
Death Before Dishonor VI
6th Anniversary Show
Dragon Gate Challenge II
A New Level


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Final Battle 2004
1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Trent Acid (**1/2)
2. Deranged & Lacey vs Angel Dust & Becky Bayless (*3/4)
3. Homicide vs Josh Daniels (**)
4. John Walters vs Jimmy Rave (**3/4)
5. Maff/Whitmer vs Carnage Crew (**1/2)
6. Jay Lethal vs Mask of Whatever... (**)
7. Corino/Punk vs Strong/Shelley (***1/2) Surprisingly Good
8. Low Ki vs Bryan Danielson (***)
9. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (****1/2) 

Ring of Honor - Joe vs Kobashi
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Colt Cabana (**3/4)
2. Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal vs Azrieal (**1/2) How did Azrieal manage to last?
3. Mamaluke/Rinauro vs Whitmer/Jacobs (**3/4)
4. Nigel McGuiness vs Jay Lethal (**3/4)
5. Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Rave (***)
6. Ricky Reyes vs Pelle Primeau (*)
7. James Gibson vs Jimmy Yang (***)
8. Jack Evans vs Homicide (***)
9. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi (****) 

The whole undercard was average and maybe thats why i didnt rate the main event as high as others have or will. It was a disappointing all round show and probably worth missing if you have seen the Main Event.


----------



## ADN

Joe/Kobashi at **** ?.


----------



## Sephiroth

Daniels vs. Sydal vs. Azrieal is the best match on the show because of one reason...

*"YOU FUCKING SUCK, AZRIEAL!"*​
I wish that fan was at every show.


----------



## seabs

*****3/4 imo.*


----------



## Sephiroth

Sephiroth said:


> Daniels vs. Sydal vs. Azrieal is the best match on the show because of one reason...
> 
> *"YOU FUCKING SUCK, AZRIEAL!"*​
> I wish that fan was at every show.





Seabs said:


> *****3/4 imo.*


I know, right?


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Kenta vs Joe **** 3/4 one of the best big man matches all time.


----------



## bmxmadb53

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> Kenta vs Joe **** 3/4 one of the best big man matches all time.


GREAT INSIGHT!!!


My thoughts:

Random Match: ****1/2

Thanks Rep Plz

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Obfuscation

^That match owns.


----------



## smitlick

knew it would create some chat. I think the match was good which is why theres 4 stars just dont believe it was the greatest match ever as most are seeming to call it. Been much better matches in ROH imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

The atmosphere easily adds on A LOT more to the match, which garners most to rate it so high. ***** is very fair to that match, tbhayley.


----------



## FITZ

Joe/Kobashi is ****3/4 for me. Obviously no problem with someone giving it the full 5.


----------



## ADN

Joe/Kobashi - *****


----------



## KingCrash

peep4life said:


> King Crash, why do you torture yourself with so much horrible wrestling? I appreciate you taking it for the team and watching all the shitty wrestling so no one else has too, but sometimes you got to draw the line.


I'm a wrestling masochist but I don't think I'm watching anymore completely horrible shows after tomorrow. Unfortunately, tomorrow is CAGE OF DEATH X, BABY! :sad:


*PWG From Parts Well Known* 

Disco Machine vs. TJ Perkins - *1/2

Alex Koslov & Ronin vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero - ***

Chris Bosh vs. Frankie Kazarian - **

B-Boy vs.Scott Lost - ***1/4

El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Chris Sabin & Kevin Steen (aka Tweak & Cartman aka The Laser Bomb Thunder Driver Team Air Force One) - ***3/4

*PWG World Title*
Joey Ryan (c) vs. Davey Richards - ***1/4



*PWG Guitarmageddon*

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Hook Bomberry & Top Gun Talwar - **3/4

Human Tornado vs. Puma vs. Davey Richards - **1/4

Joey Ryan vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
AJ Styles vs. James Gibson - ***1/2

*TNA X-Division Title*
Christopher Daniels vs. El Generico - ***

Excalibur & Kevin Steen vs. Disco Machine & Super Dragon - ****1/4 - ****1/2


Guitarmeggedon is the better show but both can be watched pretty easily. Sabin & Steen make a surprisingly good team on FPWN & Ryan/Richards is great until the usual interference from Ryan's PWG title run.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Joe/Kobashi ****3/4 for me. Kobashi hasn't matched it since in singles in my opinion, and my favorite Joe match ever. I haven't watched it for over a year, so I can't give specifics, but it was good.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH: A New Level - 10/5/08:*

1. Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match) - ***
2. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero - ***1/2
3. Chris Hero & Brent Albright vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw vs. Delirious & Pelle Primeau (Tag Team Scramble Match) - **3/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****
5. Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4
6. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black (World Tag Team Title Match)- **** 
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4

Overall: ***3/4 / *****


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Horror Business*

TJ Perkins vs. Rocky Romero ***¾*

Ronin vs. Shingo ***¼*

Chris Bosh vs. The Human Tornado ***½*

Scorpio Sky vs. Matt Sydal *****

Scott Lost vs. Davey Richards ****½

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
B-Boy and Super Dragon vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli ****¾

PWG World Championship Match*
Joey Ryan vs. El Generico ****¼*

_Decent show. Quite a few disappointing matches though._​


----------



## Craig

ADN said:


> Joe/Kobashi - *****


I only have it at ****1/4


and I love Kobashi and Joe, but I just didn't feel it..

doesn't help that the crowd bugged the shit out of me...


----------



## FITZ

I've decided to take advantage of the highspots specials. I'm buying 2 grab bags. 20 VHS tapes and 10 DVDs for $40. Just hope I don't too much crap.


----------



## Tarfu

2nd/3:

*PWG - Card Subject To Change 2 (Permanent Vacation)*

Fergal Devitt, Bino Gambino, & TJ Perkins vs. Disco Machine, Nemesis, & Ronin *****

"Classic" Colt Cabana vs. Alex Koslov ****¼*

Cape Fear (El Generico & Quicksilver) vs. Dark and Lovely (Human Tornado & Scorpio Sky) ****¾*

Excalibur vs. Top Gun Talwar ***½*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) ***½* 

"The Future" Frankie Kazarian vs. "The Professional" Scott Lost ****½*

*PWG World Championship Title 4-Way Elimination Match*
Joey Ryan © vs. "Photogenic" Chris Bosh vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. AJ Styles ****¾*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship Title Match*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards © vs. Kings of Wrestling (Claudio Castagnoli & Chris Hero) ******

------

*Overall:*
A good show, no doubt about it. Had a pretty strong undercard and some nice tag team action. Although I gave the 4-way almost four stars, it doesn't cover up the fact that it was still a disappointment; way too short and the finish didn't do any favor to anyone. The final tag match was a good one, and although I was tired and my eyes were sleepy, I remember it being a showdown of some nice technical wrestling, just the way I like it. You should get this DVD aswell. 






















*½*


----------



## smitlick

taylorfitz said:


> I've decided to take advantage of the highspots specials. I'm buying 2 grab bags. 20 VHS tapes and 10 DVDs for $40. Just hope I don't too much crap.



most grab bags are full of crap.. i remember reading that most just got Crappy WWE/WWF Stuff that didnt sell


----------



## FITZ

I was happy with the other grab bag that I got from them. There were a few WWF videos that I wasn't too happy with but I did get New Japan, Big Japan, ROH, some classic Herb Adams tape, a Piper Shoot Interview, a few other shoots, XPW, Dragon Gate, ECW and a few other random tapes.

I just don't want to get stuck with too many repeats.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW Cage of Death X*


*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title - Sky's The Limit Ladder Match*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Dan Paysan vs. Carter Gray vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride - ***
Standard spotfest but in the only smart move of the show they put this on first. Got the crowd amped up only to be disappointed as usual.

Shun The Kabuki Kid vs. Jon Dahmer – DUD
When Jon Dahmer isn’t the worst wrestler in a match you have serious problems.

GNC & EMO vs. LJ Cruz, Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - *
I’ve seen a version of this match about seven or eight times and it gets worse with every month.

Sonjay Dutt vs. B-Boy - **3/4
Probably the match that if held somewhere else could have been better.

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Olsen Twins vs. Team Andrew - *1/2
Okay we have Olsen ass shots for far too long to set up an ass punch, everyone missing spots left & right, and Greg Excellent still sucks ass.

BLK OUT vs. H8 Club – DUD
Honestly the ref should have stopped this as soon as it started. Nick Gage is retarded, Nate Hatred can barley breathe much less wrestle anymore, Ruckus half-asses everything and Sabian must have seen who he was working with because he just said Fuck it, I’m on autopilot.

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
DJ Hyde vs. Deranged - **
Two fatties hitting each other part 7598231. Yay.

*Cage Of Death*
Devon Moore vs. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc vs. Zandig vs. Brain Damage - ***1/4
The explosion was as awful as advertised and the ending sucked, but the main event wasn’t the worst thing in the world (see everything else on the card). Devon Moore did take the most insane bump in the match, but would it have killed him to have actually sold it for a minute? But singleing out Moore for not selling anything isn’t fair when Zandig is no-selling left and right.

At least my long suffering nightmare is finally over. Two words to describe CZW in 2008:

Fucking atrocious.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

I was curious to see the COD match just for Sami, but I didn't expect much from it.

Also, do you buy these shows or just pirate them? Because with your reviews I'm shocked that you even continue to watch haha.


----------



## KingCrash

I think I explained it a couple of weeks ago but I'm pretty much forced to watch these shows since the same guy that brings them also brings wXw and a couple of other feds I like I can't afford to buy right now.

Sami, Brain Damage & Younger were actually ok in the COD and one of them should have gone over Zandig. But like Rotten in IWA-MS, he's running it so he's going to go over, especially after that tribute they gave him after the ladder match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah. Damn, wished I actually knew someone else to help me watch various indy promotions.

Zandig went over? It's not bad enough that he FAKED retirement, like Ian, but had to win. Jesus. idk why he couldn't have let someone new win in that match. Last year's match had a good, surprise win with Havoc but 2008 idk what the hell was going on in the booking department for them.


----------



## Blasko

Up CoD. I want to see Devon Moore life shorten.


----------



## Platt

Southern Hostility cover


----------



## peep4life

Does anyone know if Southern Hostility is any good. Looks like it could be good, but the under card looks pretty weak (though Sweeney wrestling is a plus).


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

Ring of Honor's most popular sale is back. You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 3 you purchase. Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, January 20th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Southern Hostility- Nashville, TN 12/6/08 (DVD)

Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against Jerry Lynn; Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli in a NO DQ Match; Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Necro Butcher & Austin Aries; Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Sweet N Sour Inc; plus more.
1. The Briscoes & Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Rhett Titus
2. Delirious vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne
4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival)
5. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Larry Sweeney
6. Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Buchwhacker Luke Williams
7. Necro Butcher & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black
8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson (NO DQ Match)
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match)

Pro Wrestling Riot ’’Full Throttle’’ 9/26/08 & 9/27/08 (Double DVD-R Set)

1. Icarus vs. Chasyn Rance vs. Jerrelle Clark
2. The Heartbreak Express & Scott Davis vs. Austin Amadeus & The Lifeguards
3. Francisco Ciatso, Shawn Osborne, Kory Chavis & Ron Niemi vs. Sideshow & Bruce Santee (Handicap Match)
4. Bumz R' Us vs. Lou The Fixer & Raymond Snow (TLC Match)
5. Jigsaw, J-Rod, Craig Classic & CJ O'Doyle vs. Rhett Titus, Chasyn Rance, Icarus & Moonshine McCoy
6. The Heartbreak Express vs. The British Lions vs. The Loggers vs. The Lifeguards vs. Damballah & Mad Man Mandrake vs. Jerrelle Clark & Nooie Lee vs. The New Dynamic Duo (Tag Team Rumble Match)
7. Bruce Santee, Sideshow, Sedrick Strong & Black Market vs. Kory Chavis, Shawn Osborne, Francisco Ciatso, Mike Shane & Ron Niemi (Steel Cage Wargames)

BONUS DISK - A HISTORY OF VIOLENCE

1. The 911, Inc. vs. Bruce Santee, Sideshow & Sedrick Strong Feud
2. The House of Vitale vs. Bumz R' Us Feud


----------



## ADN

*ROH Escalation*
1. Davey Richards vs. Brent Albright - *3/4
2. Go Shiozaki vs. Rhett Titus vs. Sami Callahan vs. Grizzly Redwood - **1/2
3. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Irish Airborne - ***
4. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero (Knockout Match) - ***1/2-***3/4
5. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - ***
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2


----------



## MrPaiMei

Hailsabin said:


> Ah. Damn, wished I actually knew someone else to help me watch various indy promotions.
> 
> Zandig went over? It's not bad enough that he FAKED retirement, like Ian, but had to win. Jesus. idk why he couldn't have let someone new win in that match. Last year's match had a good, surprise win with Havoc but 2008 idk what the hell was going on in the booking department for them.


I'll grab Zandig's back on this one, he's nothing like Ian. He built to a retirement match, and for all intents and purposes he retired afterwards. He moved back from CZW management I believe, and put other peeps in charge. And when he's come back the very few times, there's always been a damn good reason, and I believe COD was the first time he either went over someone young or was advertised in advance. He jobbed for Necro in a great match, popped the crowd a couple times when necessary... I think Zandig has handled his retirement fine.


----------



## KingCrash

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Up CoD. I want to see Devon Moore life shorten.


There's not a snowball's chance in hell that disc is getting anywhere near my dvd player.



peep4life said:


> Does anyone know if Southern Hostility is any good. Looks like it could be good, but the under card looks pretty weak (though Sweeney wrestling is a plus).


The live reviews generally said the show was weak to average except for Nigel/Lynn & Dragon/Claudio so take that for whatever it's worth. I'm sure someone will upload those the first chance they get. :side:


----------



## Blasko

Then how did you watch it the first time?


----------



## KingCrash

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Then how did you watch it the first time?


Watched it at work in the back office. Could give a crap about that dvd player.


----------



## Blasko

I'd laugh if you got caught watch CZW and got fired because of it. 

Irony, anybody?


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Wrestling At The Gateway 12/5/08:*

1. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King - **3/4
2. Rhett Titus & Sal Rinuaro vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bushwhacker Luke - *1/2
3. Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards & Bobby Dempsey vs. Irish Airborne vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Tag Team Gauntlet Match) - ***
4. Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **1/2
5. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
6. ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerry Lynn & Bryan Danielson - ***

Pretty average show, Aries vs Black was lacklustre and a real disappointment to what could of been a **** and above match, easily.


----------



## Caponex75

ADN said:


> *ROH Escalation*
> 1. Davey Richards vs. Brent Albright - *3/4


o_0 People have said that was MOTN at the show and you say it is the shit of the night? My expectations for the match have died.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Final Battle 2005
1. Milano Collection AT vs Jimmy Rave (**3/4)
2. Azrieal vs Colt Cabana (**)
3. Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli (***)
4. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino (**)
5. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (***1/2)
6. Ricky Reyes vs Davey Andrews (1/2)
7. Mamaluke/Rinauro vs Aries/Strong (***1/2)
8. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji (***3/4)
9. KENTA vs Low Ki (****1/2)


----------



## Tarfu

EDIT2: 

So what I was about to say was, that unless Albright vs. Richards was short and was ruined by ru-ins, there's _no way_ these two could wrestle a *½ match. No way.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Giant Sized Annual #4*

Ronin vs. Top Gun Talwar **½*

Tony Kozina vs. The Human Tornado ***½*

Karl Anderson, Bino Gambino and Scott Lost vs. TJ Perkins and The Young Bucks ***¾*

Fergal Devitt vs. Davey Richards ****

Unsanctioned Street Fight*
Joey Ryan vs. Scorpio Sky *****

Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero ****¼*

Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher ****¼-***½

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
PAC and Roderick Strong vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen *****¼

PWG World Championship Match*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson *****½*

_The last 5 matches made the show awesome. The DVD menu and Vs. screens before each match were done so brilliantly._​


----------



## KYSeahawks

Watched ROH Rising Above 2009 last night and figured I would review it.

ROH Tag Team Titles
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Briscoes-***

Shimmer Title
Sara Del Ray vs Mischif-***

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Sami Calahan vs Silas Youg vs Alex Payne-**1/2

Six Man Tag Match
Strong,Albright,Steele vs Richards,Shiozakl,Hero-***1/2

"I Quit" Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries-****1/2

ROH World Title
Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson-****3/4


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

ROH Tag Team Titles
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Briscoes-** 1/2

Shimmer Title
Sara Del Ray vs Mischif-** 

Four Corner Survival
Claudio Castagnoli vs Sami Calahan vs Silas Youg vs Alex Payne-**1/4

Six Man Tag Match
Strong,Albright,Steele vs Richards,Shiozakl,Hero-** 3/4

"I Quit" Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries-****1/4

ROH World Title
Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson-**** 1/2

overall 8/10


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Escalation*

Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards **¾

Four Corner Survival*
Go Shiozaki vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood ****

Irish Airborne vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½

Lights Out Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ****½

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****¼*

*Three Way Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ****¼-***½*

*Bonus Match
Chicago Ridge, IL - 11/22/08*
Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black ****¾*

_2008's Worst ROH Show of the Year.

Best moment of the entire show was Nigel calling Dayton "a shithole that will never have a PPV"_​


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> *ROH Escalation*
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards **¾
> 
> Four Corner Survival*
> Go Shiozaki vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood ****
> 
> Irish Airborne vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½
> 
> Lights Out Match*
> Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ****½
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
> El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious *****
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****¼*
> 
> *Three Way Non-Title Match*
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ****¼-***½*
> 
> *Bonus Match
> Chicago Ridge, IL - 11/22/08*
> Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black ****¾*
> 
> _2008's Worst ROH Show of the Year.
> 
> Best moment of the entire show was Nigel calling Dayton "a shithole that will never have a PPV"_​


Worse than Double Feature?


----------



## seabs

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Briscoes - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
_***_

*Sara Del Ray vs Mischif - SHIMMER Title*
_***_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Sami Calahan vs Silas Youg vs Alex Payne*
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Ace Steel vs Chris Hero, Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki*
_***1/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - I Quit Match*
_****1/4-1/2_

*Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson - ROH World Championship*
_****1/2+_

*Overall:*
_Amazingly awesome show. Definatly get to watch it. The 2 main events are absolutely amazing yet two totally different matches. Normal ROH PPV format. 1st hour crammed in with quick short matches ended by the Sweet N Sour tag match and the 2nd hour dedicated to 2 lengthy great matches. 1st hour often is a let down for me but I loved everything on it. Every match is great for what it is even the 4 way match. Definate watch._​


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Punk: The Final Chapter
1. Matt Sydal vs Delirious vs Alex Shelley vs Nigel McGuiness (**3/4)
2. Chad Collyer vs Ace Steel (**)
3. Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave (**3/4)
4. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs Low Ki & Homicide (***1/2)
5. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs James Gibson & Spanky (***)
6. Matt Hardy vs Roderick Strong (***3/4)
7. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana (****)

Ring of Honor - Best In The World
1. Jimmy Rave vs Pelle Primeau (*)
2. Jimmy Yang vs Jimmy Rave (**)
3. Lacey vs Allison Danger vs Mercedes Martinez vs Daizee Haze (**1/2)
4. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze vs Chris Hero & Necro Butcher (1/2)
5. Adam Pearce vs Necro/Hero (*)
6. Christopher Daniels vs Alex Shelley (***1/2)
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli (***)
8. Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes (**)
9. The Briscoes vs Strong/Evans (***3/4)
10. KENTA/Marufuji vs Joe/Danielson (****)


----------



## Obfuscation

Benjo™ said:


> Irish Airborne vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***½*


lmao, Briscoes beat Irish Airborn for what, the 20th time in the same exact match?

Why do they keep booking them vs each other?


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Why do they keep booking Irish Airborne?


Fixed.


----------



## KingKicks

Sephiroth said:


> Worse than Double Feature?


Yep, even worse then Double Feature.


----------



## Sephiroth

Dude, with the added bonus of Tyler/Joe, that show looks good based on star ratings. Sure nothing hits ****, but you've got a lot of good to very good matches on it based on your ratings. Why hate?


----------



## KingKicks

I'd definitely say so, if the crowd was dead aswell then it would of been the worst ROH show in a good few years imo.

The best match on the actual show ended via DQ.

No wonder they added Joe/Black to the DVD.

EDIT: In terms of match quality the show isn't terrible at all (Strong/Hero was on it's way to be awesome) but alot of things on the show didn't make sense.

EDIT #2:

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ***¼

SHIMMER Title Match*
MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey ****¼

Four Corner Survival*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Payne vs. Sami Callihan vs. Silas Young ***

Six Man Tag Team Match*
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong and Ace Steel vs. Chris Hero, Davey Richards and Go Shiozaki ****¼

I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries *****½

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson *****¾*

_Fantastic PPV. I'd actually say the best since Man Up. Briscoes/Steenerico while short was entertaining, the SHIMMER title match was GREAT, a fun FCS that got Claudio over looking strong, usual fun SnS tag and then the second hour featuring 1 of the best double main events in ROH history_​


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH Rising Above 2009*

*ROH Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes Brothers - **1/2

*SHIMMER Title*
Sara Del Ray vs Mischif - **3/4

Claudio Castagnoli vs Sami Calahan vs Silas Youg vs Alex Payne - **1/4

Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Ace Steel vs Chris Hero, Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2

*I Quit Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ****1/2

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 - ****3/4

Great show with no low moments and two fantastic main events.


BTW, saw Gabe's booking shoot or whatever, and it's a little interesting to see what he would have done. Wouldn't have bought the DVD (really, how many times are you going to watch it) but it's an ok watch.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> *ROH Rising Above 2009*
> 
> *ROH Tag Team Titles*
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes Brothers - **1/2
> 
> *SHIMMER Title*
> Sara Del Ray vs Mischif - **3/4
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs Sami Calahan vs Silas Youg vs Alex Payne - **1/4
> 
> Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Ace Steel vs Chris Hero, Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
> 
> *I Quit Match*
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Austin Aries - ****1/2
> 
> *ROH World Title*
> Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson - ****1/2 - ****3/4
> 
> Great show with no low moments and two fantastic main events.
> 
> 
> *BTW, saw Gabe's booking shoot or whatever, and it's a little interesting to see what he would have done. Wouldn't have bought the DVD (really, how many times are you going to watch it) but it's an ok watch.*


I had a look earlier and hated the sound of his plan for the finish of Jacobs/Aries.


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™ said:


> I had a look earlier and hated the sound of his plan for the finish of Jacobs/Aries.


Well he knew people would shit on it (rightfully so) but I don't honestly think he'd go through that. Like what he'd do with Strong/Stevens and Davey Richards in general.


----------



## antoniomare007

i´ve been a little out of touch with ROH lately (saw Rising Above tough), and i dont ger why Prazack is now supporting Nigel, any interview i missed or something??


----------



## kicky_crowbar

I've managed to get my hands on 3 ROH shows finally since I last posted, going to try and watch them a.s.a.p, I took the advice I got on here and got Death Before Dishonor VI plus I also got Supercard Of Honor III and Rising Above

All great shows from what I've read on here hopefully me not having a clue about ROH doesnt affect my enjoyment of the matched as I havent watched any ROH since about 2006


----------



## KingCrash

antoniomare007 said:


> i´ve been a little out of touch with ROH lately (saw Rising Above tough), and i dont ger why Prazack is now supporting Nigel, any interview i missed or something??


Ever since Pearce took over Prazak has become a heel commentator like he is in FIP.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Also on another point should I watch those 3 shows in any order? like do any fueds build between shows etc as like I've said I havent got a clue about the ROH product lately. To be honest I dont even know the dates these shows took place which shows my lack of knowledge lately ha


----------



## antoniomare007

> Ever since Pearce took over Prazak has become a heel commentator like he is in FIP.
Click to expand...

good news, thanks.


----------



## seabs

*Prazak's much better as a heel commentator, especially with Nigel on commentary too.*


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Prazak bugs me and color announcers are better heels then pbp.


----------



## Obfuscation

Prazak being a heel was always a plus about watching FIP. Now that he's doing it in both places is even better. Kinda gets rid of that awkwardness whenever they mention FIP as well, as Prazak doesn't have to try and avoid breaking Kayfabe by mentioning stuff that goes on down there.


----------



## KaijuFan

kicky_crowbar said:


> Also on another point should I watch those 3 shows in any order? like do any fueds build between shows etc as like I've said I havent got a clue about the ROH product lately. To be honest I dont even know the dates these shows took place which shows my lack of knowledge lately ha


They have the dates right on the cover dude. Lower right hand corner.

Matches and feuds do happen and change over the course of time. If you want to watch in order then watch Rising Above, Supercard 3, then Death Before Dishonor. But those shows are all pretty far apart from each other so I dunno if it'll matter what order you watch them in.


----------



## AussieFan

*Glory By Honor 7*

Steel Cage Warfare - ****1/2*


----------



## Adug

I'm thinking about buying the Ted Petty Invitiation 2005 DVD from Smart Mark Videos. But I can't seem to find anything about their shipping options. Anyone got any info about SMV's Shipping? Is it even good?


----------



## Blasko

SMV is pretty much the best wrestling dealer I've come across. All in 2 business days.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watching the Gabe shoot now, pretty good thus far.


----------



## Blasko

I downloaded it off here and it won't play.


----------



## -Mystery-

Go download VLC media player.


----------



## journeyowns

-Mystery- said:


> Go download VLC media player.


Yeah, all of my troubles with video files have gone away after getting VLC. Freeware.


----------



## Blasko

Nein, it's MP3 and only Itunes is the default player.


----------



## FITZ

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> SMV is pretty much the best wrestling dealer I've come across. All in 2 business days.


Their prices seem high. Virtually any DVD that's worth seeing is $20 and everything else is $15. 

I personally use highspots. I've ordered something from IVP as well but it has been 2 weeks and I haven't received my order yet... I hate waiting for shipping.


----------



## Blasko

Just keep emailing Chris (IVP Owner) and check up, it's what I did and it worked.

IVP is hit or miss. I heard it took 5 months for someone to get the J Crown 95.


----------



## KaijuFan

SMV high priced? I usually think Highspots isn't an option due to their prices, it's absurd. SMV is probably the best place to buy stuff from. INSANELY fast shipping, I ordered a dvd around 9 pm on a Saturday and I got it on Monday morning with their standard shipping. It's fantastic. And I tend to think 20 bucks a DVD is fine pricing.

Beats that 3.99 a match on a VHS tape Highspots shills -_-


----------



## ADN

*ROH Wrestling At The Gateway*
1. Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King - **3/4
2. Rhett Titus & Sal Rinuaro vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bushwhacker Luke - *
3. Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards & Bobby Dempsey vs. Irish Airborne vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - **3/4
4. Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **1/4
5. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2
6. ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerry Lynn & Bryan Danielson - ***1/4-***1/2


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> SMV high priced? I usually think Highspots isn't an option due to their prices, it's absurd. SMV is probably the best place to buy stuff from. INSANELY fast shipping, I ordered a dvd around 9 pm on a Saturday and I got it on Monday morning with their standard shipping. It's fantastic. And I tend to think 20 bucks a DVD is fine pricing.
> 
> Beats that 3.99 a match on a VHS tape Highspots shills -_-


I'm a fan of the 3 PWG DVDs for $20. Regular pricing from them isn't all that great but when they have sales they can be incredible. 

And I checked my account on IVP and it says that my order has been shipped so I'm hoping I will get it on Tuesday after the long weekend.


----------



## Tarfu

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> SMV is pretty much the best wrestling dealer I've come across. All in 2 business days.


I've heard they don't treat international customers (such as I) well, but can anyone confirm that? I'm planning on ordering some CHIKARA sooner or later, and SMV is pretty much the only place for their DVDs.


----------



## -GP-

TARFU said:


> I've heard they don't treat international customers (such as I) well, but can anyone confirm that? I'm planning on ordering some CHIKARA sooner or later, and SMV is pretty much the only place for their DVDs.


I've ordered from them before and they were pretty much on par with anyone i've ever ordered from. 
One time my DVD wouldn't play, e-mailed them about it, got a reply within the day and a second copy in a mater of days.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH - Rising Above*

The Briscoe's Vs Kevin Steen & El Generico ( *** )
Sara Del Ray Vs Mischif ( *** 1/4 )
Claudio Castagnoli Vs Silas Young Vs Alex Payne Vs Sami Callahan ( ** 1/2 )
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong & Ace Steele Vs Dvey Richards, Go shiozaki & Chris Hero ( *** 1/2 )
Jimmy Jacobs Vs Austin Aries ( I Quit - **** 1/2 )
Nigel McGuiness Vs Bryan Dnielson ( ****3/4 )

Wow what a way to reintroduce my self to ROH and wrestling in general, totally awesome show with not 1 poor match on display I havent enjoyed a show in a long long time. Like I've said before I'd pretty much stopped watching wrestling alltogether since 2006 but the match standard at ROH deffinately hasn't slipped. I found my self really suprised at the standard of the womens match which was much better than any other womans match I've seen in America before even though it wasnt perfect by any means, compared to the drivel the WWE puts on with the women this was like Kobashi/Misawa lol.

As for the main event that blew me away, I'd read about the battles between Dragon and Nigel but that match beat my expectations. Maybe I've rated the matches slighty high I dunno but thats how I feel at the minute.

Roll on watching Supercard Of HonorIII and Death Before DishonorVI over the next couple of days.


----------



## Tarfu

3/3

*PWG - Roger Dorn Night*

Bino Gambino vs. Top Gun Tawlar **¾*

Tony Kozina vs. TJ Perkins *****

Ronin vs. Human Tornado ***½*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
PAC & Roderick Strong vs. The Havana Pitbulls ****¾*

Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ****¼*

The Young Bucks vs. Arrogance ****½*

*PWG World Championship*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ****¾ - *****

-----

*OVERALL:*
What can I say? Yet another good PWG -show, with a semi-strong undercard and a nice main event. 






















*½*


----------



## KingKicks

TARFU said:


> 3/3
> 
> *PWG - Roger Dorn Night*
> 
> Bino Gambino vs. Top Gun Tawlar **¾*
> 
> Tony Kozina vs. TJ Perkins *****
> 
> Ronin vs. Human Tornado ***½*
> 
> *PWG World Tag Team Championship*
> PAC & Roderick Strong vs. The Havana Pitbulls ****¾*
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan ****¼*
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Arrogance ****½*
> 
> *PWG World Championship*
> El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards ****¾ - *****
> 
> -----
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> What can I say? Yet another good PWG -show, with a semi-strong undercard and a nice main event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *½*


Was actually interested in buying this. Looks like a fun show.

Finished watching the Gabe shoot last night, and it was pretty much what i expected. Some of the stuff he had planned definitely sounded interesting (such as Ishimori as the regular from NOAH in 2009 and teaming him with the returning KENTA) and then other things that i hated the sound of. 

All in all a good watch.


----------



## KaijuFan

Maaaan, Gabe's shoot was more of a sequel for his Fantasy Booker with ECW more than anything. Wish they delved into what constituted to make a card and why he made the decisions he did on past shows.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

I watched Gabe shoot also, I enjoyed it.


----------



## seabs

*ROH The French Connection*

*Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens *
_**1/2_

*Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Kenny Omega and Kenny King *
_***1/2+_

*Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee *
_1/2*_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious* 
_**3/4_

*Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong *
_***3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries*
_****_

*Nigel McGuiness vs. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki vs. El Generico - 4 Man Elimination Match - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4-****_

*Overall:*
_Great show. The last 3 matches are really good matches and the Briscoes/Kennys tag match is very enjoyable too. Worth seeing for sure._​


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Good review, i enjoyed that show but I am not a fan of Lee match at all.


----------



## KaijuFan

I love me some Brodie Lee. Best big boot in the business


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

I did not mean him in general I ment the match sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth

Wow, just when I thought the year was off to a great start with MOTYCs....Hustle has to go ahead and deliver a ***** classic.

Hustlemania 2008 - December 30th, 2008
Toshiaki Kawada & Kawada's Father vs. Great Muta & Bono-Chan (also Father and Son)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUl48zP0eUs&feature=related - Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZHMkSfysk&feature=related - Part 2

AWESOME!

I think McQueen is gonna shit a brick when he sees the finish.


----------



## Blasko

Kawada's 'dad' is STIFF.


----------



## -Mystery-

KaijuFan said:


> Maaaan, Gabe's shoot was more of a sequel for his Fantasy Booker with ECW more than anything. Wish they delved into what constituted to make a card and why he made the decisions he did on past shows.


Meh. That really wasn't the objective to the shoot (although that'd be an interesting topic for a future shoot).


----------



## MrPaiMei

I don't really know what he's talkin bout. It was very much what was advertised.


----------



## -Mystery-

I liked the direction Gabe had for 2009 putting the emphasis on guys like Black, Omega, and King along with the seemingly epic Nana storyline. Also, bringing over Ishimori and KENTA would have owned too. 

I'm also interested in what he had planned for that unnamed former WWE wrestler and if it'll still happen.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH - Supercard Of Honor III*

Delirious Vs Go Shiozaki ( ** 1/4 )
Kenny King, Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rayne Vs Bushwacker Luke, Dingo & Alex Payne ( *1/2 )
Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens ( *** 1/2 )
The Briscoe Brothers Vs Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs ( ****1/4 )
Steen & Generico Vs BxB Hulk & Shingo ( ****1/4 )
Austin Aries Vs Nigel McGuiness ( ****1/2 )
Muscle Outlawz Vs Typhoon ( ****3/4 )

Well what can I say about this show apart from this has got to be 1 of the greatest shows I've seen ever. It started off with a fun opener with Delirious with some good comedy thrown in and the action was decent as well. The second match consisted of a bunch of guys I didnt care about as with being out of touch with ROH for 2years+ I didnt have a clue who they were, apart from that the match was decent for what it was.

The Strong/Stevens match if it can be called that as there was no start or finish was an all out war which I enjoyed tremendously. The following tag was even better starting off with an all out brawl going all over the arena including a balcony dive , these type of matches are right up my street and luckily for me the rest of the show is an unreal spotfest.

The rest of the show is awesome too climaxing in the Dragon Gate 6man, after this show I'm deffinately going to have to check out some Dragon Gate as this was the 1st time I'd seen any of there wrestlers.

Thats it for my short review gonna have to dash off to bed got an early morning tomorrow but if any1 hasn't seen this show yet you've got to a.s.a.p


----------



## KeepItFresh

Dragon Gate Main Event-***1/4

Total spotfest that dropped it's story half way through to impress the fans instead of even making any attempt to make it look like either team wanted to win. Those factors make for an annoying main event.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I know this is a stupid question but does anyone know maybe when the next big 10 sale is really wanna get some more 2005 dvds


----------



## KingKicks

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## ADN

Great cover. So it's confirmed that the matches should be considered 2008 MOTYCs.


----------



## Adug

By the way, I forgot to ask, but how much is Shipping at Smart Mark Videos? I can't seem to find any Shipping Estimates on their website. Or is the Shipping already included in the DVD Price? I'm trying to order TPI 2005 for those wondering what I'm trying to order.


----------



## Sephiroth

What.The.Fuck....

Why is Joe vs. Tyler on that DVD? I bet the people who bought Escalation feel stupid now.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> What.The.Fuck....
> 
> Why is Joe vs. Tyler on that DVD? I bet the people who bought Escalation feel stupid now.


5 people probably bought Escalation hence why the match is now also on the Rising Above DVD.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2006*
*
Night One*

M-Dogg 20 vs. Ricochet - **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Ricky Reyes - ***1/4

Scorpio Sky vs. Hallowicked - ***

Erick Stevens vs. Trik Davis - **

Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - ***1/2

Jigsaw vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Brandon Thomaselli vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

Kevin Steen vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Low-Ki vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Scott Lost vs. Delirious - ***1/4

Arik Cannon vs. B-Boy - ***


*Night Two*

M-Dogg 20 vs. El Generico - **

Mike Quackenbush vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

Davey Richards vs. Low-Ki - ****1/4

Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis - ***1/4

Hallowicked vs. Arik Cannon - **3/4

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/4

Iron Saints (Sal & Vito Thomaseli) vs. Tarek the Great & American Kickboxer – N/A

Iron Saints (Sal, Vito, & Brandon Thomaseli) vs. The BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston & Joker) & Ricochet - **1/2 - **3/4
*
6 Team Gauntlet Battle Royal*
Chris Bosh/Scott Lost vs. Ricky Reyes/B-Boy vs. Akuma/Jigsaw vs. Erick Stevens/Scorpio Sky vs. Colt Cabana/Kevin Steen vs.The North Star Express - ***1/2

Arik Cannon vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

El Generico vs. Low-Ki - ***

*Loser Leaves IWA*
Tyler Black vs. Josh Abercrombie - **3/4

*IWA-MS Heavyweight Title*
Toby Klein vs. Chuck Taylor - **3/4

Roderick Strong vs. Arik Cannon vs. Low-Ki - ****1/4

Wow Ian, see what happens when you stop hitting on Mickie, start paying talent & stop with all the carny crap. A show people want to see. Too bad all Ian's about now is the next scam and trying to get as many Baltimore Orioles jerseys as possible.​


----------



## Blasko

I'm pretty much never buying a IWA:MS DVD that benefits Ian Rotten.

But, I feel like I'm not missing alot.


----------



## dele

I may have to swallow my pride if MASADA is in the King of the Death Match tourney.


----------



## Blasko

Chances are all of his matches are going to be upped, since they'll be worth watching. 

Same being for Jack.


----------



## journeyowns

Yeah, I'll never give Ian Rotten my money. That being said, I'll download anything from IWA that I think is must-see. Doesn't happen very often these days.


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## Wiper

*CZW Cage of Death 10*

Sky's The Limit Ladder Match: Pinkie Sanchez vs. Dan Paysan vs. Quick Carter Gray vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride ****
Shun The Kabuki Kid vs. Jon Dahmer **½
GNC & EMO vs. LJ Cruz, Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole ***
Sonjay Dutt vs. B-Boy ***½
2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Olsen Twins vs. Team Andrew ***
BLK OUT vs. H8 Club **½
Fans Bring The Weapons: DJ Hyde vs. Deranged ½
Cage Of Death Match: Devon Moore vs. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc vs. Zandig vs. Brain Damage ***3/4

Overall: Actually pretty good show i give it ***+/*****


----------



## Sephiroth

Just by paying your taxes you are giving Ian money.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Benjo™ said:


> Not sure if this has been posted


Picking that up on the 31st.


----------



## Platt

bmxmadb53 said:


> Picking that up on the 31st.


It's not released till the 13th.


----------



## Derek

Benjo™ said:


>


That cat looks extremely excited.


----------



## Maxx Hero

ADN said:


> Great cover. So it's confirmed that the matches should be considered 2008 MOTYCs.


It all goes on personal preference. Since I really don't have a date that my MOTY must be decided by I go by the calender year for mine. I also base my dates off when the show happened, not when it was released or put on PPV. I know alot of others will go by when the PPV came out or December to December. There is no right way of doing it.


----------



## KingKicks

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uR-q8lCs9bA

Bison has arrived.

And PLEASE! Black and Danielson vs. Jacobs and Aries in Chicago.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Southern Hostility - 06/12/2008:*

1. The Briscoes & Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Rhett Titus - **3/4 (Sal is the botch king!)

2. Delirious vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - **1/2

4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival) - **1/2

5. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Larry Sweeney - ***

6. Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Buchwhacker Luke Williams - **

7. Necro Butcher & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - **3/4 (Degenerated into a brawl, hence the low rating)

8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson (NO DQ Match) - ****+

9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4

Not a bad show for the first time market - worth seeing for the last two matches. By the way, push Kenny Omega ffs.


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™ said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uR-q8lCs9bA
> 
> Bison has arrived.
> 
> And PLEASE! Black and Danielson vs. Jacobs and Aries in Chicago.


Two things. One, more Bison now.

Two, I think it has to be Danielson since Butcher is in the tag with Lynn. Wonder what Generico's going to do on the ppv (besides getting killed by Claudio after he beats Steen)


----------



## KaijuFan

<3 Bison Smith. Hope he begins the killings in official matches soon.


----------



## bmxmadb53

KingCrash said:


> Two things. One, more Bison now.
> 
> Two, I think it has to be Danielson since Butcher is in the tag with Lynn. Wonder what Generico's going to do on the ppv (besides getting killed by Claudio after he beats Steen)


Take off his mask reveal himself as Prince Nana and become Claudio's manager. Probably.


----------



## TNAfan123

If I want to get into ROH/Puro, what matches should I start off with.


----------



## ADN

TNAfan123 said:


> If I want to get into ROH/Puro, what matches should I start off with.


Some recomended ROH matches:

Joe/Punk II
Joe/Kobashi
Nigel/Danielson (Unified, 6th Anyversary Show, Driven 2007 and Rising Above 2008)
Danielson/KENTA (Glory By Honor V Night 2)
Aries & Strong/Briscoes (Unified)
Danielson/Strong (Vendetta)
Black/Nigel (Take No Prisoners)
MCMG/Briscoes (Good Times, Great Memories and Return Engagement)

I would suggest you to start with the wrestlers you already know.


----------



## Blasko

TNAfan123 said:


> If I want to get into ROH/Puro, what matches should I start off with.


Kenta Kobashi and Yoshiro Takayama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Jun Akiyama. 

The back story is that Kobashi was out for 500+ days because of Kidney cancer. Just pure amazing.


----------



## ADN

Gabe is answering questions on his Myspace blog: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=344162817&blogID=464800343


----------



## KingKicks

Best picture of Aries new look.


----------



## Cleavage

Poor Austin he looks Like a gay porn star


----------



## WillTheBloody

Fabolous said:


> Poor Austin he looks Like a gay porn star


He looks like a gay porn stars crazy neighbor.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Pro Wrestling NOAH 28/11/08 - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - KENTA vs. Eddie Edwards
****1/2*

Great match, on the level of KENTA-AmDragon, at least on my opinion. Edwards is no Danielson, obviously, but he was able to hald his own here and pull all the stops trying to win the title and providing a great match. KENTA brought his basics which are enough to make for an awesome contest.


----------



## peep4life

PWG's Battle of LA is now shipping, so get your ass over to the PWG website and pick up a copy.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Driven 2009

Austin Aries v.s Delirious-****

-This was a nice opener even if it was a Delirious match. It was a nice way to continue the Aries/Jacob feud without the two actually having the match. I also liked the attack Jacobs put on Aries after the match and Tyler Black getting frustrated, because they had to defend the titles in the main event.

Some Women's Match-*N/A*

Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Eddie Edwards & Adam Pearce) v.s Erick Stevens & Brent Albright-***3/4*

-A nice little tag match here to advance the feud between Albright and Sweet N' Sour Inc. The best parts were obviously the interaction between Pearce and Albright. Those two are fantastic together.

Chris Hero v.s Jerry Lynn-***3/4*

-This was a very interesting match. I really wish they would have had a longer match with a clean finish, because these two only scratched the surfaced of what they could have done. What's better than Hero facing one of the most over faces in ROH? No much to say the least.

Elimination Match: Claudio Castganoli v.s Go Shiozaki v.s Bryan Danielson-*****

-This match could have been much better. It felt like the main event of Death Before Dishonor all over again, expect in rushed fashion. My *** is rather generous considering everything. I do however want to see another singles match between Shiozaki/Danielson down the line, but I probably felt that way before this match ever took place.

Tag Team Scramble: Jay & Mark Briscoe v.s Vulture Squad (Ruckus & Jigsaw) v.s The YRR (Jason Blade & Kenny King) v.s Necro Butcher-**1/2*

-You spotfest hounds will love this nonsense. Ruckus was especially awful here. This should have just been the YRR v.s The Briscoes. Necro Butcher added some nice fists to the face, but he also took a pointless a stunt onto a stack of chairs. It wasn't a hardcore match, so there really was no use for it. What a lame filler.

ROH Title Match: Roderick Strong v.s Nigel McGuinness-******

-I was waiting for months to see these two square off it again. Their first match last year was spectacular and very underrated. This was a good follow up, but I still think it could have been better and they were holding back due to not steal the shine from El Generico and Kevin Steen. I'm fine with that, but I hope to see these two go at it again.

ROH Tag Titles Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico v.s Age of the Fall (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)-*****1/4*

-A great main event. Kevin Steen & El Generico get the job done and it looked like it was indirectly because of Jimmy Jacobs attack on Austin Aries earlier in the evening. This was a great way to stir up the tension between Jacobs/Tyler. Also, I can't wait to see how Steen & Generico handle being at the top of the tag division... A place they should have been a while ago.


----------



## Casey Jones

WillTheBloody said:


> He looks like a gay porn stars crazy neighbor.


:lmao



just about done with The Essential Starrcade Collection dvd, will watch ROH's The Future Is Now afterwards


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Dragon Gate Challenge
1. Homicide vs Colt Cabana (*3/4)
2. Ricky Reyes vs Chad Collyer (**)
3. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (***3/4) 
4. Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang (**3/4)
5. Danielson/Delirious vs The Embassy (**3/4)
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Shane Hagadorn (1/2)
7. Kid/Horiguchi vs Styles/Sydal (***1/2)
8. Blood Generation vs Generation Next (****1/2)
9. Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe (****)

Quality show. If anyone doesnt own this and watches ROH they need a fair few kicks to the head.


----------



## AussieFan

*Low Ki vs KENTA - Final Battle 2005*

*******

TNAFan, watch it. Its fucking awesome.

*Driven 08*
Steenerico/AOTF - ****1/2 (ROH MOTY 2008)
Strong/McGuiness - ****1/4


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Driven 08
Steenerico/AOTF - ****1/2 (ROH MOTY 2008)
Strong/McGuiness - ****1/4
__________________

Do you only watch ppvs because there were better matches then that for sure.


----------



## Platt

WINTER SAVINGS SALE- TAKE 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 35% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: winter into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 1/27 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD subscription packages and gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Platt said:


> This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.


Too lazy, tbh.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2008*

*Night One*

TJ Perkins vs. Chuck Taylor - **

Brandon Bonham vs. Kenny Omega - ***

Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***3/4

Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards - ****

El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Masato Yoshino - *** - ***1/4

*No Disqualification Match* 
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher - **3/4


*Night Two*

Brandon Bonham vs. Nigel McGuinness - *

Low Ki vs. Masato Yoshino - ***

Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins - ***3/4 - ****

Chris Hero vs. Scott Lost - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Low Ki vs. Nigel McGuinness - *

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****

*Three-Way Tag - Non Tournament* 
Kenny Omega, Joey Ryan, & Chuck Taylor vs. Austin Aries, Davey "The Tallest Man In This Ring" Richards, & Roderick Strong vs. Nick Jackson, Necro Butcher, & Masato Yoshino - ****

Chris Hero vs. Low Ki - **** - ****1/4

PWG definately ended the year on a high note as it turns in one of the best shows of 08. The only thing that could have made this better is if Bohnam didn't kick Nigel right in the face and rob us of Nigel/Low Ki. The 3way tag was especially hilarious.


----------



## KingKicks

Looking forward to buying that someday soon.

Aries/McGuinness, Ki/Strong, Danielson/Davey, Danielson/Perkins, Hero/Lost, Danielson/Hero and Hero/Ki look either great or awesome.

Ki/McGuinness and Ki/Yoshino look so disappointing though


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™ said:


> Ki/McGuinness and Ki/Yoshino look so disappointing though


Well Ki/McGuinness they couldn't do anything about since Nigel's face was messed up and he couldn't see out of one of his eyes. Ki/Yoshino should have been longer than what it was.


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> Well Ki/McGuinness they couldn't do anything about since Nigel's face was messed up and he couldn't see out of one of his eyes. Ki/Yoshino should have been longer than what it was.


Wow, what exactly did Bonham's kick do to Nigel's face?


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Supercard of Honor
1. Joe/Pearce vs Hardcore Masked Guys (1/2)
2. Four Cornel Survival (*3/4)
3. The Embassy vs Castagnoli/Yang (**1/2)
4. Ace Steel vs Chad Collyer (**1/2)
5. Styles/Sydal vs Aries/Evans (***3/4)
6. Blood Gen vs Do Fixer (****3/4)
7. 6 Way Womens Match (**1/2)
8. Homicide vs Mitch Franklin (1/2)
9. Homicide vs Colt Cabana (*1/2)
10. Pearce vs Necro Brawl (*1/2)
11. Joe vs Daniels vs Jacobs (***)
12. Danielson vs Strong (****1/2) I love anytime these two wrestle


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™ said:


> Wow, what exactly did Bonham's kick do to Nigel's face?


Broke his nose & blackened his eye so bad he couldn't see out of it. Nigel still gave it a go but you could tell it was a problem. Combine that with the crap finish and it ruins what could have been the match of the tournament.


----------



## McQueen

If Gabe booked the finish to the Steel Cage Warfare Match at Glory By Honor VII i'm glad he got canned. That pissed me off so bad. In fact I honestly didn't think much of that show. Only Steen vs Go, Pearce vs Albright II and Stevens destroying Rhett Titus really got my attention.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> If Gabe booked the finish to the Steel Cage Warfare Match at Glory By Honor VII i'm glad he got canned. That pissed me off so bad. In fact I honestly didn't think much of that show. Only Steen vs Go, Pearce vs Albright II and Stevens destroying Rhett Titus really got my attention.


Are you finally back?

And you didn't like Danielson/Nakajima


----------



## Blasko

It was originally booked that Necro killed EVERYONE and got a title shot at Nigel.

I would have liked that better.


----------



## McQueen

My computer is still fucked up so not quite, and I didn't dislike Danielson/Nakajima and while yeah it was really good I just didn't get all that into it.

Agreed young Jay, Necro was easily the highlight of the SCW match. The rest of it was pretty dull.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Gabe made a blog post about it after he'd been fired admiting that his booking of SCW was a HUGE mistake. He's said on many occasions that the Briscoes are straight-up nice guys, so he had a hard time asking them to job.


----------



## McQueen

Nice guys or not that was a pretty rediculous situation for the finish to that match. That isn't a valid excuse because i'm sure he could have thought of a better scenario than the one he came up with.

I.E. having one of the Briscoes get a sneak pin on Jacobs or Black when Delirious was dealing with Haze.


----------



## Blasko

Briscoes don't do sneak pins. Sneak pins are for pussies.

MAN UP.


----------



## seabs

*I hated SCW too. Didnt think much of GBH as a show apart from Danielson/Nakajima which was awesome and Lynn/King was fun too.*


----------



## McQueen

Good call Jay. :lmao

I forgot about Lynn/King, that wasn't bad either but not great.


----------



## Blasko

I thought SCW was decent. Not bad or good. Briscoes going over the way they did left a sour taste in my mouth, though.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen needs to check out Gabe's shoot imo.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I probably should check it out. And the massive Flair shoot.

Anyone seen that?


----------



## -Mystery-

I did...I have no life.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Yeah I probably should check it out. And the massive Flair shoot.
> 
> Anyone seen that?


I've had it next to my bed for like a month.

Once I move house on Monday and have no internet, I'll probably watch it (along with all those matches on my computer)


----------



## McQueen

I'm proud to say i've actually been watching my pile of DVD's lately.


----------



## Blasko

I have the Gabe shot downloaded, but the fucking thing won't play for iTunes or VLC. 

Meh, whatever.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> I'm proud to say i've actually been watching my pile of DVD's lately.


Good man.

Unfortunately I've still got:

-4 PWG Shows
-Ric Flair Shoot
-IVP order from 2007
-Kurt Angle set (WWE Debut to Summer 2001)
-Brock Lesnar set (His entire WWE career)

and then 422 matches on my computer


----------



## McQueen

I'm pretty sure I have some IPV stuff from '06. Like my Best of Bad News Brown stuff.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

I'm thinking about getting the Gabe Book of Secrets Shoot , so in order to get me excited about it, can any of you whom have watched it tell me what is discussed and talked about in the DVD and your thoughts on whether you would have preferred what Gabe was going to book compared to what Pearce actually booked?


----------



## FITZ

Benjo™ said:


> Good man.
> 
> Unfortunately I've still got:
> 
> -4 PWG Shows
> -Ric Flair Shoot
> -IVP order from 2007
> -Kurt Angle set (WWE Debut to Summer 2001)
> -Brock Lesnar set (His entire WWE career)
> 
> and then 422 matches on my computer


And I thought I had problems.

1 PWG Show
12 discs from IVP
7 other DVDs that I got in a highspots grab bag
3 discs of random Dragon Gate matches from 2006
3 Torymounon (sp?) events
2 discs from the Best of Starrcade
A good 15 random VHS tapes that I will probably never watch

Plus I've been trying to copy my old WCW PPVs that I have on tape onto DVD.

With all this I need to watch I'm still really tempted to order BOLA 2008...


----------



## McQueen

I'm not even going to attempt to list all the things I need to watch. It's a lot though.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Roger Dorn Night*

Bino Gambino vs. Top Gun Talwar - *3/4

Tony Kozina vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/4

Human Tornado vs. Ronin - **1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
PAC & Roderick Strong vs. The Havana Pitbulls (Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Tyler Black vs. Joey Ryan - ***

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***

*PWG World Title – Elimination Rules*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/2

Kevin Steen vs. Southwest Airlines - TBD :side:



*PWG – Pearl Habra*

Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***

*Number One Contender - Best 2 out of 3 Falls*
Rocky "Azúcar" Romero vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4

Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) vs. Ronin & Scorpio Sky - ***1/4

*No Disqualification Match*
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - ***3/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***

*PWG World Title*
Low Ki vs. El Generico - ***3/4

Both good shows with enjoyable main events but Pearl Habra has a better undercard & is more enjoyable all around.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Better Than Our Best
1. Six Man Mayhem (**)
2. Ricky Reyes vs Delirious (**1/2)
3. The Embassy/Yoshino vs Saito/Kid/Horiguchi (***3/4)
4. Four Cornel Survival (***1/2)
5. Strong/Aries vs Blood Generation (****)
6. Bryan Danielson vs Lance Storm (****1/4)
7. Homicide vs Colt Cabana (****)

Plenty worth watching and an awesome show.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Final Battle 2008*
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - ****1/4-****1/2


----------



## Platt

McQueen said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to list all the things I need to watch. It's a lot though.


I'll list mine now, see you all in a year or so when I finish :$


----------



## seabs

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> I have the Gabe shot downloaded, but the fucking thing won't play for iTunes or VLC.
> 
> Meh, whatever.


*Did ya download it off XWT or here?

Try it with this*


----------



## KingKicks

ADN said:


> *ROH Final Battle 2008*
> Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - ****1/4-****1/2


Where'd you watch that ADN?


----------



## seabs

*Japanese TV version in the Media section. I'd much rather wait for the show to come out in a week or two.*


----------



## ADN

Yeah, Its on the media section. The only thing I didn't like is that the loudness is a bit low. I guess It's because the japanese audio.

I'm about to watch Nigel/Marufuji.


----------



## McQueen

Anyone have some thoughts on the ROH shows Escalation, Fueling the Fire and The French Connection?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Anyone have some thoughts on the ROH shows Escalation, Fueling the Fire and The French Connection?


Indeed I have on all 3 shows.

Escalation is IMO the worst ROH show of 2008. Hero/Strong is good (Bad ending) and the main event is alright.

Fueling The Fire is a bad show that is luckily saved by the two tag matches.

The French Connection was shockingly good IMO. The show starts off decent but the final 3 matches are all very enjoyable.


----------



## McQueen

Damn Fueling the Fire had a really appealing card too, but thanks Benjo.


----------



## KingKicks

No Problem.

You might like Fueling The Fire, there have been alot of different opinions on Albright/Hero, Strong/Necro and MCMG/TeamWork.


----------



## McQueen

I'll put saome thought into getting it. Should catch up on my 15 show (although i've already seen about 6 of them) 2007-2008 run of FIP first.


----------



## seabs

*Fueling The Fire's a good show for the two tag matches, MCMG/TeamWork & AOTF/Shiozaki & Marufuji.

The French Connection is definatly a show worth getting.

Havent seen Escalation yet but if Benjo™ says it's the worst 08 show to date I more than trust him.*


----------



## McQueen

I saw Black vs. Joe is on the Rising Above DVD anyways so Escalation is a no go.


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *Fueling The Fire's a good show for the two tag matches, MCMG/TeamWork & AOTF/Shiozaki & Marufuji.
> 
> The French Connection is definatly a show worth getting.
> 
> Havent seen Escalation yet but if Benjo™ says it's the worst 08 show to date I more than trust him.*






McQueen said:


> I saw Black vs. Joe is on the Rising Above DVD anyways so Escalation is a no go.


Yep definitely skip Escalation.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sometimes I lol @ Dayton. Chicago > Dayton.


----------



## McQueen

Dayton does seem to be like ROH's regular "ghetto stop".


----------



## KingCrash

I just realized I've annihilated about 6 PWG dvds in three days. Vacation time rules.

*PWG - Schadenfreude*

Bino Gambino vs. Ronin - **

Scott Lost vs. Davey Richards - ***1/2

Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) & Nemesis vs. Scorpio Sky & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ***3/4

Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - ***

Jack Evans vs. El Generico - **1/2

*PWG World Title *
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****

Short show that was entertaining if not spectacular with a main event you’d expect out of Danielson & Strong.. Evans not hitting his spots killed the Generico match, especially when in the six-match pretty much everything was spot-on.



And what did everyone think about the recently released ROH shows. Wrestling at the Gateway (always want to call it Chase) was not as bad as Escalation but I couldn't see myself watching it again and Southern Hostility's last two matches were good, but everything else was meh.


----------



## peep4life

I made an ROH order and 35%off couldn't get me to order the shows your talking bout Crash, they just don't interest me. I ordered Bound By Hate, The French Connection, and Rising Above. There seem to be a lot of filler shows nowadays, which is good for my wallet, but bad for the company.


----------



## Devildude

KingCrash said:


> And what did everyone think about the recently released ROH shows. Wrestling at the Gateway (always want to call it Chase) was not as bad as Escalation but I couldn't see myself watching it again and Southern Hostility's last two matches were good, but everything else was meh.


Wrestling at the Gateway was pretty rubbish, I hated how they used Aries vs Black to further storyline by making Black hit a finish from nowhere after some average stuff, but I guess you gotta screw the fans over for storyline advancement at some point.

I agree about Southern Hostility also, apart from the last two matches, the rest were filler.

Still, All Star Extravaganza IV (?) and Final Battle 08 are the next two DVD's if I'm not mistaken so that should be awesome. :agree:


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Dayton does seem to be like ROH's regular "ghetto stop".


That'll change in March when ROH return to Pittsburgh, about 20 mins away from a "rough" part of town.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> That'll change in March when ROH return to Pittsburgh, about 20 mins away from a "rough" part of town.


 Philly?


----------



## -Mystery-

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Philly?


Nah, there is a prodominantly all black community about 20 mins away (I live on campus in this area).


----------



## McQueen

At least Dave lives in a town that has a football team that doesn't blow aside from your star running back and his back up, with a shitty unexperienced QB and a head coach who is retarded and makes me want to hit babies with a sledgehammer. Go Steelers by the way.

What does that have to do with ROH? Nothing....


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> And what did everyone think about the recently released ROH shows. Wrestling at the Gateway (always want to call it Chase) was not as bad as Escalation but I couldn't see myself watching it again and Southern Hostility's last two matches were good, but everything else was meh.


Wrestling At The Gateway and Escalation are two of the three shows I've skipped between last summer and now, so yeah, no interest in them at all. But it's good All Star Extravaganza and Final Battle are approaching, as they seem to be nothing short of great.

Damn, I have alot of Chiky to catch up...


----------



## McQueen

CHIKARA is the Minnesota Vikings of Indy Wrestling promotions. There are plenty of fans but they still suck aside from one or two people.


----------



## Sephiroth

Am I the only one that thinks All-Star Extravaganza IV looks like shit except for Danielson/Lynn and Marufuji Lynn?

Do you guys really want to see the next chapter in the Necro vs. AOTF storyline? Albright in the same ring as Sasaki? Briscoes getting another pointless win in a 3 way tag? Morishima vs. Go (which is said to be bad and I bet they're right)? Hero vs. Stevens (Fuck You if this looks "good" to you)? or Omega vs. a shitty ROH student with a shitty gimmick?


----------



## -Mystery-

Albright/Stevens vs. Sasaki/Nakajima reportedly rocked the house tbh.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Albright/Stevens vs. Sasaki/Nakajima reportedly rocked the house tbh.


Who cares. ROH is fucking gay


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> *Am I the only one that thinks All-Star Extravaganza IV looks like shit except for Danielson/Lynn and Marufuji Lynn?*
> 
> *Do you guys really want to see* the next chapter in the Necro vs. AOTF storyline? *Albright in the same ring as Sasaki?* Briscoes getting another pointless win in a 3 way tag? Morishima vs. Go (which is said to be bad and I bet they're right)? Hero vs. Stevens (Fuck You if this looks "good" to you)? or Omega vs. a shitty ROH student with a shitty gimmick?





-Mystery- said:


> Albright/Stevens vs. Sasaki/Nakajima reportedly rocked the house tbh.





Sephiroth said:


> Who cares. ROH is fucking gay


----------



## McQueen

Someone is angry I dissed CHIKARA.


----------



## Sephiroth

Just because I'm not liking a promotion doesn't mean a couple matches won't get me excited.


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> CHIKARA is the Minnesota Vikings of Indy Wrestling promotions. There are plenty of fans but they still suck aside from one or two people.


Hey, Soldier Ant only does the 2nd worst impression on Hansen in wrestling so cut him a little slack.

And at least Chikara has shown some success. The Vikings have a complete moron as a head coach and a blithering idiot for an owner.


----------



## McQueen

I won't argue with that.


----------



## antoniomare007

i guess JBL does the 1st worst impression


----------



## KingCrash

antoniomare007 said:


> i guess JBL does the 1st worst impression


Exactly. I sometimes wonder if he thinks he's better then him. Hansen would have never been knocked on his ass by Styles though, but that goes without saying.


----------



## Blasko

Think McQueen will be proud that I have put CHIKARA behind me, for the time being...


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen, I can't believe you are still watching the Vikings. For the last five years the only game I watch is the Super Bowl, cause I know I will never have to see Childress there!


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Throwdown
1. Irish Airborne vs Keith Walker & Shane Hagadorn (*3/4)
2. Nigel McGuiness vs CK3 (**)
3. The Briscoes vs The Second City Saints (**1/2)
4. Four Cornel Survival (***)
5. Adam Pearce vs Necro Butcher (**1/2)
6. Homicide vs Claudio Castagnoli (**3/4)
7. Bryan Danielson vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (***3/4) 
8. KENTA vs Roderick Strong (***3/4) 

Glad i got this ages back in the $10 sale cause its not that great.


----------



## McQueen

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Think McQueen will be proud that I have put CHIKARA behind me, for the time being...


<3



Maxx Hero said:


> McQueen, I can't believe you are still watching the Vikings. For the last five years the only game I watch is the Super Bowl, cause I know I will never have to see Childress there!


AP and Chester Taylor are worth watching but frankly i'm not much of a Vikings fan, unless of course they're playing the Packers. Good call on Childress though, god he sucks as a coach and there are quite a few better free agent coaches out there right now.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Bound By Hate*

*Jerry Lynn vs. Davey Richards *
_***1/2_

*Delirious and Brodie Lee vs. Rhett Titus and Kenny King *
_**1/4_

*Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki and Eddie Edwards* 
_**3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries - Dog Collar Match*
_****1/4_

*Grizzley Redwood vs. Alex Payne *
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega *
_***3/4
(Expected more from this tbh. Felt too rushed._

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher - ROH World Championship *
_**_

*El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Good show. Worth getting. Aries/Jacobs is great and the 3 way match and the main event are good too although I felt they could have done a bit more than they did with them. Prazak is a million times better as a heel commentator too._​


----------



## KingCrash

The rampage through my PWG collection continues.

*PWG – Holy Diver Down*

Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar - *

Ricky Reyes vs. Ronin - **3/4

Karl Anderson vs. Frankie Kazarian - ***1/4

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - ****

*Best Two Out Of Three Falls*
Bino Gambino vs. Disco Machine - **

PAC vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4

*PWG World Title*
Human Tornado vs. El Generico - ***1/2

OK show with Steen/Pac & Arrogance/MCMG stealing the show. This is one of those second-tier dvds you can get when there’s a sale on or to fill out your collection.



*ROH - Escalation*

Davey Richards vs. Brent Albright - *1/2

*Four Corner Survival*
Go Shiozaki vs. Rhett Titus vs. Sami Callahan vs. Grizzly Redwood - **

The Briscoes vs. Irish Airborne - *1/2

*Knockout Match*
Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

*ROH World Tag Title*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **3/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4


*ROH – Wrestling At The Gateway*

Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King - **3/4

Rhett Titus & Sal Rinuaro vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bushwhacker Luke - *

*Tag Team Gauntlet Match*
Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards & Bobby Dempsey vs. Irish Airborne vs. The Briscoe Brothers - **1/2

Necro Butcher & Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **1/4

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jerry Lynn & Bryan Danielson - ***1/4



*ROH – Southern Hostility*

The Briscoe Brothers & Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Rhett Titus - **1/2 

Delirious vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne - **

*SHIMMER Four Corner Survival*
Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane - **1/4

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Larry Sweeney - ***

Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bushwhacker Luke Williams - *

Necro Butcher & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - **1/2

*No Disqualification*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ***3/4

As I said before Wrestling at the Gateway isn't as bad as Escalation (which goes to show what I think of that) but I wouldn't go out of my way to buy any of these. Not the best start to the Pearce era but it's still too early to say it's a disaster.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Final Battle
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji

I loved this match.. until the finish. Marufuji controls the entire last few minutes, and hasn't taken any of Nigel's bombs. Not one. He hits everything and the kitchen sink on Nigel, but Nigel fights out. Nigel counters into a jawbreaker... finish. We were getting into a classic match here and following Gabe formula, woulda gone another 4-5 (it went 18) with some Nigel control then a finish sequence. But here they wrestle the old style, not actually changing, just lopping the good shit off. If anything changes, everyhing should change, ya dig? Also, I don't buy that Marufuji, maybe night for night the most protected man on the roster jobbing to two men in three years at this point (Dragon and a Peak Claudio) goes down to a single Jawbreaker in his biggest ROH match ever. STill great I geuss, but not like I think it woulda use to. ****1/4


----------



## McQueen

Sounds good to me, I hate the standard ROH "let's kick out of everything 25 times then get pinned" formula they use 90% of the time (100% if the Briscoes are involved). While I understand why this would upset someone I like the fact the match finished with McGuinness getting lucky and hit 'fuji with his KO move. I guess i'd need to see the execution of the finish to make my complete judgement.


----------



## Blasko

Watched Danielson/Shima from FB before I went to work and wasn't very pleased.

-Ref continuing the match after Shima's arm was visibly limp. Then Shima getting right back up.
-I lol'd when Shima was looking for the chain and you can hear the ref saying "_The chain is over there._"

Still a good match.

Going to watch Nigel/Fuji after I finish watching Go/Sano, since Sano is the fucking man and all.


----------



## McQueen

Wait was Naoki Sano at Final Battle or is this a NOAH match?


----------



## Blasko

Sano is too awesome to be in ROH. 

It's from 1/12 show.


----------



## KingCrash

Just watched the end of IWA-MS's last Candido Cup and I can't understand how Ian stays in business with the same 40 or so people showing up at every event. And it wasn't a half bad match until Acid Jazz destroyed his leg, but the crowd was just giving no reaction at all.

And since I don't think this is worthy enough for its' own thread, here's the update for wXw's 16 Carat Gold for those who care:

USA Block: Alex Shelley, Erick Stevens, Drake Younger, ?
USA Alternates: Sami Callihan, Someone from IWS

UK Block: Zack Sabre Jr, Martin Stone, Terry Frazier, ?
UK Alternate: Sha Samuels

Europe Block: Big van Walter, Absolute Andy, Steve Douglas, Adam Polak
Europe Alternate: Tommy End

Puro Block: Shingo, Daisuke Sekimoto, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, ?

And there are only supposed to be 4 alternates so I don't think the Puro Block gets one. Hoping for Kenny Omega or Davey Richards to fill out the USA block & PAC to finish the UK.


EDIT: Chris Sabin is taking's Shelley's due to his injury preventing him from wrestling outside TNA while Doug Williams is the last entrant in the UK block.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Chi-Town Struggle
1. Irish Airborne vs Shane Hagadorn & Trik Davis (*3/4)
2. Roderick Strong vs Jimmy Jacobs (***)
3. The Briscoes vs Rave/CK3 (**3/4)
4. Samoa Joe vs Delirious (**3/4)
5. ROH vs CZW 6 Man (**1/2)
6. Nigel McGuiness vs Homicide (**3/4)
7. KENTA vs Austin Aries (***3/4)
8. Bryan Danielson vs Colt Cabana (***1/2)


----------



## Sephiroth

I have two awesome things for you indy trolls...

1)


CZWFans said:


> _Ok. Back to Ian Rotten. I was talking to someone who has a friend that works for Big Vision, and he told me this:
> 
> "He (Ian) stole the Big Vision fed ex account number to ship packages and was caught."_


_

_2) _








_


----------



## Derek

Glad that piece of shit was caught.


----------



## -Mystery-

He also refuses to tell his fans that it's why Big Vision won't release the show they taped last year for Mid South. Instead, he insists the show is going to be released any day now, but would we expect anything less?


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Death Before Dishonor IV
1. Seth Delay vs Delirious (**)
2. Cabana/Lethal vs Rave/Rinauro (**3/4)
3. Nigel McGuiness vs Roderick Strong (***1/4)
4. The Briscoes vs Irish Airborne (**3/4)
5. Davey Richards vs AJ Styles (***)
6. Bryan Danielson vs Sonjay Dutt (***)
7. Team ROH vs Team CZW (****1/2)

lol at the Ian Rotten shit. Hes good for the business because he provides humor.


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> He also refuses to tell his fans that it's why Big Vision won't release the show they taped last year for Mid South. Instead, he insists the show is going to be released any day now, but would we expect anything less?


Is that the show that Ian said was going to be in 3D or some other garbage he made up? And nice to see Ian advertising Axl for his next show. Wonder what his excuse will be this time when Axl no-shows?


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate Infinity 113*

*Madoka vs. Magnitude Kishiwada*
_***_

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Taku Iwasa*
_***_

*Don Fujii vs. Naoki Tanisaki*
_**
(Undoubtedly the best countout victory EVER)_

*BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi*
_***1/2_

-------------------------------------------------​
*Decided to just skip Escalation and Wrestling At The Gateway and go straight to Southern Hostility. Probably download Joe/Black though.*


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG European Vacation II: France*

Steve Douglas vs. Thumbtack Jack - *

Ken'ichiro Arai vs. Lupin Matsutani - *1/2

Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado - **1/2

Jazzy B vs. Jetta - DUD

PAC vs. Joey Ryan - **

*PWG World Tag Titles*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. "Spandex-streching" Super Dragon & Davey Richards - ***

*PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ***1/2



*PWG European Vacation II: England*

Joey Ryan vs. Spud - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Zebra Kid - ***

Aviv Mayaan & L.T. Summers vs. The Kartel (Terry Frazier & Sha Samuels) - *

*PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Martin Stone - ***1/2

Andy Boy Simmonz vs. James Tighe - *1/2

Human Tornado vs. PAC - ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Titles*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. "Terminally obese" Super Dragon & Davey Richards - ****



*PWG European Vacation II: Germany*

Ken'ichiro Arai & Lupin Matsutani vs. Bad Bones & Thumbtack Jack - **1/2

*Gauntlet Match*
Chris Hero vs. Wesley Croton vs. Marc Slater vs. Diego Latino - *

Human Tornado vs. Marc Roudin - **3/4

*PWG World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - ****

Austin Aries vs. Emil Sitoci - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Are$ vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Titles*
"Fat, Fatter" Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. PAC & Kevin Steen - ****

Started off by one of the worst shows I can recall PWG doing European Vacation II ends strongly with a good England show and a better Germany one. Don't bother at all with France unless you're getting the set.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Meteora2004

LOL, I was _just_ about to post those; both are great (although the pictures on the front cover of ASEIV are arranged a bit randomly), but I fucking LOVE the FB cover. I can't wait to pick that up.


----------



## KingKicks

Like the ASE cover, as Meteora said the pictures are a bit random.

Final Battle fucking owns though.


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to events in February for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road to the Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will battle for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles with the winner get a shot at the ROH Title, Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Death Before Dishonor III 6/18/05 (Austin Aries vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana Pure Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Man Up 9/15/07 (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Matt Sydal's final ROH match vs. Delirious)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 (The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Relaxed Rules Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Eye of the Storm 2/22/08 (One night tournament featuring Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Kevin Steen, El Generico, Rocky Romero, Necro Butcher, Delirious, plus the U.S. debut of Go Shiozaki)
-6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher FIP Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of The Second City Saints- Chicago's Elite
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Coral Springs, FL 2/6/09
-Orlando, FL 2/7/09
-Danbury, CT 2/27/09
-Philadelphia, PA 2/28/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, February 5th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/5 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Final Battle 2008- New York, NY 12/27/08 (DVD)

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima in a Fight Without Honor; Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries; Sasaki & Nakajima vs. The Briscoes; a Six Man NYC Street Fight; plus more.
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega
2. The Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus (Four Corner Survival)
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious (World Tag Team Title Match)
4. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki (New York City Street Fight)
5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (International Dream Tag Team Match)
6. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (#1 Contender's Match)
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match)
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (Fight Without Honor)

All Star Extravaganza IV- Philadelphia, PA 12/26/08 (DVD)

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki; Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong; Age of the Fall vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Necro Butcher; plus more.
1. Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus
2. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero
3. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong
4. Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki.
5. Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves (Three Way Elimination Tag Match)
6. Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji
7. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & The Necro Butcher
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 22 (DVD)

Features Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb; MsChif vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel for the SHIMMER Title; Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto in an International Dream Match; Ashely Lane & Nevaeh vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews for the SHIMMER Tag Titles; plus more.
1. Rain vs. Daffney
2. Cat Power vs. Danyah
3. Amazing Kong vs. Rachel Summerlyn
4. Madison Eagles & Jessie McKay vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka
5. Mercedez Martinez vs. Amber O'Neal
6. Jennifer Blake vs. Cheerleader Melissa
7. Daizee Haze vs, Miss Natural
8. Jetta vs. Nikki Roxx
9. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews (SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match)
10. Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto (International Dream Match)
11. MsChif vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel (SHIMMER Title Match)
12. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 21 (DVD)

Features MsChif vs. Daizee Haze for the SHIMMER Title; Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong vs. Mercedez Martinez vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel in a Four Corner Survival; SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Gauntlet to crown new champions; plus more.
1. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb
2. Miss Natural vs. Lorelei Lee
3. Cat Power vs. Daffney
4. Nikki Roxx vs. Danyah
5. Wesna Busic vs. Amber O' Neal
6. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh vs. Rain & Jetta vs. LuFisto & Jennifer Blake vs. Madison Eagles & Jessie McKay vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews (SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Gauntlet)
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong vs. Mercedez Martinez vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel (Four Corner Survival)
8. MsChif vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Title Match)

WWE Legends of Wrestling Collection (3 Disc Set)

Ric Flair, Lex Luger, Jerry "The King" Lawler & Junkyard Dog are just a few of the biggest names in the history of sports entertainment, a who's who of professional wrestling immortality. In one of the most popular shows on WWE's on demand channel, panels that include WWE Hall of Famers Jim Ross and Dusty Rhodes discuss the life and times of these legends. These shows have never been available on DVD - until now! Fans can now enjoy these panel discussions along with bonus matches featuring the best of the highlighted superstars.

Disc 1- Sgt. Slaughter and Ric Flair
*Legends of Wrestling panel discussion on Flair and Slaughter
*Slaughter vs. Mike Rotundo, Mid-Atlantic May 12 1982
*Texas Death Match for WWF Title - Slaughter vs. Bob Backlund, Sept. 24 1983
*Slaughter vs. Iron Sheik, April 23, 1984
*Boot Camp Match Slaughter vs. Col. DeBeers, AWA SuperClash III Dec. 13, 1988
*NWA Heavyweight Title Match - Flair vs. Lex Luger, Starrcade Dec. 26, 1988
*Thunderdome Match - Flair & Sting vs. Terry Funk & The Great Muta, Halloween Havoc Oct. 28, 1989
*Flair vs. Curt Hennig, WCW Nitro Oct. 11, 1999

Disc 2: Jerry Lawler and Junkyard Dog
*Legends of Wrestling panel discussion on Lawler and JYD
*Lawler & Jimmy Valiant vs. Kerry Von Erich & Michael Hayes - AWA Jan. 22, 1989
*Lawler vs. Roddy Piper - King of the Ring June 19, 1994
*Lawler vs. Bret Hart - In Your House May 14, 1995
*"Kiss my Foot" match Lawler vs. Bret Hart, King of the Ring June 25, 1995
*Lawler vs. Marty Garner, June 8, 1996
*Lawler vs. Owen Hart, Wrestling Challenge
*JYD & Sgt. Slaughter vs. Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff, Nov. 10, 1984
*Intercontinental title match, JYD vs. Greg Valentine, Wrestlemania March 31, 1985
*Tournament Final Match, JYD vs. Randy Savage, The Wrestling Classic Nov. 7 1985
*JYD vs. Adrian Adonis, SNME March 1, 1986
*JYD vs. Harley Race, SNME Jan. 3 1987
*"Loser Must Bow" match - JYD vs. Harley Race, Wrestlemania III March 29, 1987

Disc 3: Heatseekers
*Legends of Wrestling panel discussion on "Heatseekers" in wrestling.
*The Freebirds vs. Ron Shaw, Rene Goulet & Charlie Fulton, Aug. 4, 1984
*NWA World Tag Team title match, Lex Luger & Barry Windham vs. Tully Blanchard & Arn Anderson, NWA Clash of the Champions March 27 1988
*Loser Leaves NWA match - The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton, Stan Lane & Jim Cornette) vs.
Jack Victory, Randy Rose & Paul E. Dangerously, NWA Chi-Town Rumble Feb. 20 1989
*NWA U.S. champ Lex Luger vs. Michael Hayes, NWA Wrestlewar '89 May 7, 1989
*WCW US Title match - Scott Hall vs. Goldberg, WCW Nitro July 6, 1998
*Scott Hall vs. Kevin Nash, WCW Halloween Havoc Oct. 25, 1998
*Steel Cage match for WCW title, Vince Russo vs. Booker T, WCW Nitro, Sept. 25, 2000
*Boxing match - Buff Bagwell vs. Roddy Piper, Bash at the Beach July 11, 1999


----------



## peep4life

So they release Final Battle and ASE two days after I make an order. It never fails with ROH. These shows look like all kinds of awesomeness though.


----------



## Tarfu

Nice covers indeed. Nothing like the Unscripted II one though, but whatever.

I needs money. I promised myself to actually _buy_ something this year.


----------



## FITZ

Nice sale from ROH. I need to wait awhile before I buy anything though and I think BOLA 08 will be the next thing that I buy.

I know it's been said before but I just watched a few matches from PWG Sells Out and I am now just realizing how incredible this set is. I watched the first disc but didn't get too far on the other 2 discs.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Why are they having the big 10 sale and not the Buy 3 Get 1 Free Sale this week because now I have to decide either some more 2005 DVD's or just buy ASE IV and Final Battle 2008


----------



## KaijuFan

Get FB2008, and two 10 dollar dvds. I'd say Nowhere To Run and/or Future Is Now are prime choices.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I'm thinking of actually doing that getting Final Battle 2008 and then one or two 10 dollar dvds and picking between these.

Death before Dishonor III
Redemption
Dissension
Best in the World
Destiny
Transform
Eye of the Storm
Some quick reviews or something might be good also how is ASE IV because I actually like the card but have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## El Enigma

If I wait until ROH makes another offer, how many time could pass? I would buy something in more or less 3 weeks and I want to be sure that there would be an offer. Thanks!


----------



## smitlick

yay Big 10 Sale. Love it. Just ordered the Race to the Top Weekend.

Ring of Honor - War of the Wire II
1. Jimmy Jacobs vs Trik Davis (**)
2. Rave/Rinauro vs Richards/Clark (**1/2)
3. Nigel McGuiness vs Colt Cabana (**3/4)
4. Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal (***)
5. Four Corner Survival (***1/2)
6. The Briscoes vs Strong/Evans (***3/4)
7. BJ Whitmer vs Necro Butcher (****)

Cool little show. Nice mix of good wrestling with a Barbed Wire match to end the show.


----------



## KaijuFan

KYSeahawks said:


> I'm thinking of actually doing that getting Final Battle 2008 and then one or two 10 dollar dvds and picking between these.
> 
> Death before Dishonor III
> Redemption
> Dissension
> Best in the World
> Destiny
> Transform
> Eye of the Storm
> Some quick reviews or something might be good also how is ASE IV because I actually like the card but have heard mixed reviews.


DBD3 isn't a bad show. The main event is obviously worth the 10 bucks alone.

Didn't watch Redemption yet(trying to watch the Summer of Punk in order) but I heard great things.

Transform isn't bad.

Eye of the Storm is a fun show, especially if you like Steen.


----------



## smitlick

KYSeahawks said:


> I'm thinking of actually doing that getting Final Battle 2008 and then one or two 10 dollar dvds and picking between these.
> 
> Death before Dishonor III
> Redemption
> Dissension
> Best in the World
> Destiny
> Transform
> Eye of the Storm
> Some quick reviews or something might be good also how is ASE IV because I actually like the card but have heard mixed reviews.


Best In The World aint that bad. I reviewed it a few pages back and Eye of the Storm was ok. Its a good little show.


----------



## McQueen

Final Battle 08 might bew the best ROH cover ever. Maybe its time for me to finally buy Gut Check, but how was Undeniable?


----------



## bmxmadb53

KYSeahawks said:


> I'm thinking of actually doing that getting Final Battle 2008 and then one or two 10 dollar dvds and picking between these.
> 
> Death before Dishonor III
> Redemption
> Dissension
> Best in the World
> Destiny
> Transform
> Eye of the Storm
> Some quick reviews or something might be good also how is ASE IV because I actually like the card but have heard mixed reviews.


I would consider Dissension and Death Before Dishonor III.

I haven't seen Eye of the Storm, so I'd rather not give you false hope on that one.


----------



## KingKicks

KYSeahawks said:


> I'm thinking of actually doing that getting Final Battle 2008 and then one or two 10 dollar dvds and picking between these.
> 
> Death before Dishonor III
> Redemption
> Dissension
> Best in the World
> Destiny
> Transform
> Eye of the Storm
> Some quick reviews or something might be good also how is ASE IV because I actually like the card but have heard mixed reviews.


Death Before Dishonor III - Worth the buy if you are a CM Punk fan. Pretty much a 1 match show
Redemption - Very fun show
Dissension - Same as above
Best In The World - Great show imo. Very enjoyable
Destiny - Don't remember it that well
Transform - Kinda meh show if I remember right
Eye Of The Storm - Considering it's an Unscripted style show, it's actually a very good watch. Some fun matches on it.


McQueen said:


> Final Battle 08 might bew the best ROH cover ever. Maybe its time for me to finally buy Gut Check, but how was Undeniable?


It's an alright PPV despite McGuinness/Morishima being a major letdown (imo). Aries/Strong is great though.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Pro-Wrestling NOAH 25/01/09

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone ****
Very fun contest. It was so great to see goofy Hero again, aswell as the KoW awesome moves back. Also a very interesting post match, even though I couldn't understand a shit Yone said.

*GHC Champion Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jun Akiyama & Syuhei Taniguchi *****
Pretty damn spectacular match. It was already great given the participants, but the interactions between Sasaki & Akiyama made it even better. The heat for Sasaki's next defense will be off the charts, given this is the most interesting and hatred-filled GHC Title match in a LOOONG time. A damn great tag match nevertheless, and probably the best of the year until now, at least in NOAH.

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship
KENTA (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki ****3/4*
Maaaan, this was one of the best matches I've even seen in my life. We're already used to both men talent, and adding to that the drama and the awesomeness of Suzuki's heelish tactics. The guy just was just on his Eddie Guerrero mood, and even busted out the Tilt-a-Whirl Backbreaker, aswell as some heel tactics I had never seen in a match, EVER. His inumerous counters to the G2S were superb stuff. KENTA brought his usual awesomeness, and all of this carried this match to a completely different level of goodness. Ok, it was clear KENTA's blood was fake, but it doesn't take anything away from this brilliant contest.
Nagata-Tanaka can take a backseat, because this is my new MOTY, and probably one of the Top 5 Jr. matches EVER in NOAH.

EDIT: Oh, and by the aftermath of KENTA-Suzuki, the KENTA-Nakajima Jr. Title match should happen pretty soon. Now THAT will be sick to watch. And very awesome too.

Sorry by the overuse of the word 'awesome', you guys may understand.


----------



## MrPaiMei

KENTA/Nakajima is already booked for KO Korakuen next month.


----------



## Blasko

KENTA is junior of the year. Easily.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Astonishing X-Mas*

Scott Lost vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2

Nemesis & Ronin vs. Quicksilver & Top Gun Talwar - **1/4

Colt Cabana vs. Scorpio Sky - **

El Generico & Human Tornado vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong - ***3/4

*PWG World Title*
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Kanyon - DUD

Davey Richards vs. Samoa Joe - ***1/2

B-Boy, Christopher Daniels, Alex Koslov, & Petey Williams vs. Frankie Kazarian, TJ Perkins, Rocky Romero, & Chris Sabin - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - ****1/2

Overall a very enjoyable show despite having maybe the worst match in PWG history (and that includes when Super Dragon almost legit killed TARO) and it's also a fitting end to perhaps the greatest feud in PWG history.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Time To Man Up
1. Bryan Danielson vs Jack Evans (**3/4)
2. Daniels/Sydal vs Irish Airborne (**1/2)
3. Colt Cabana vs Claudio Castagnoli (**1/2)
4. Aries/Strong vs Homicide/Reyes vs Whitmer/Pearce vs Rave/Rinauro (***)
5. Nigel McGuiness vs Delirious (***)
6. The Briscoes vs KENTA/Richards (***3/4)
7. Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles (***1/2)


----------



## McQueen

Joey Ryan vs Kanyon goes beyond DUD, it was that bad. Shame since I really enjoyed Kanyon's work in WCW.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Went to the F1RST Wrestling show last night-let me tell you...good stuff went down.

Most notably The Osirian Portal against The Northstar Express and Arik Cannon against Lince Dorado. Both matches were fantastic and in my view over four stars.

Overall F1RST wrestling is pry the top indy company in the country in terms of what they give the fans. The shows flow great, the matches put out big time, and all the guys in the back are great. I never regret spending money to see F1RST...so ya, when this show comes out you should buy it...

Post show I talked to Ryan Cruz and Darin Corbin and I learned that they would once again be teaming with Arik Cannon as team F1RST in the King of Trios. Cruz told me one of he goals in wrestling is to be able to have a match with Johnny Saint.

I also talked to Amasis, Ophidian, and Lince Dorado. Ophidian is dificult to speak with due to the fact that he stays in his snake gimmick even after the show...so he is puzzling, but Lince as usual is great to talk to. He is finishing up his match major now, and plans to be a high school teacher in the fall.

This was my first time talking with Amasis, and I can honestly say that besides maybe Arik Cannon and Pete Huge (and maybe Darin Corbin) he is the nicest guy I have met in the business. He is really humble and gives credit for all of his success to Quack and Hero who trained them. He also explained that after his ankle injury he will be always wearing full boots rather than going bare foot.

I also picked up a Brody In Japan 5 disc set (McQueen has converted me), The Greatest Matches Ever 1995, and a bootlegged copy of The Wrestler all for $35. 

All that plus a post show White Castle run made for a very good night.


----------



## Tarfu

I've started to get very interested of F1RST lately. It seems that people have nothing but good to say about this company.

And if I'm not wrong, doesn't Brandom Bonham (Kid Krazy) design their posters and DVD-covers?


----------



## KYSeahawks

I ended up getting Final Battle 2008,Death before Dishonor III (with Punk/Aries but from what I have heard it is a 1 match show but really looking forward to Ki-Lethal,
Joe-Cabana,and also Styles/Williams)and a show I have been interested in for a while Generation Now (really interested in Nigel/Danielson,Generation Next Last Stand Match, and Cage/Daniels"dream match for me")


----------



## McQueen

I should actually try and go to a F1RST show. Although I would have missed last nights show anyways due to work.

Seahawks, DBD III isn't a bad show, not spectacular but I wouldn't say its a 1 match show. GenNOW is very solid as well, nothing MOTYC worthy but a good show nonetheless.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Joey Ryan vs Kanyon goes beyond DUD, it was that bad. Shame since I really enjoyed Kanyon's work in WCW.


 WHO'S BETTAH THEN KANYON?!!?!?!?!


----------



## smitlick

i will preface this by saying that this weekend in the UK was probably my favorite weekend of ROH.

Ring of Honor - Unified
1. Colt Cabana vs Jonny Storm vs Spud vs Matt Sydal (**3/4)
2. Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards (***)
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs BJ Whitmer (**1/2)
4. Colt Cabana vs Chris Hero (**1/2)
5. Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs SUWA & Go Shiozaki (***1/2)
6. Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer (**1/2)
7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes (****)
8. Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness (****1/2)


----------



## seabs

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2008 Night 1*

*TJ Perkins vs. Chuck Taylor* 
_***1/2_

*Brandon Bonham vs. Kenny Omega* 
_**_

*Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness *
_****_

*Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong* 
_***3/4_

*Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan *
_***1/2_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards *
_****1/4_

*El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Masato Yoshino *
_***1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher - NO DQ Match*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_Very enjoyable first night with some great matches. Not one bad match which is an added bonus too._​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It's somewhat depressing seeing how completely and utterly out of the loop I am with what's happening in ROH right now. I literally have no idea what the deal is. It's a complete u-turn from what I was like the same time last year, where I had purchased and watched about 90% of the 2007 shows.

Still, though; Mid-South (the original Mid-South, not some ****** Rotten's version) > ROH.


----------



## McQueen

I'm the same way Andy although i've recently watched about 6 shows from 2008 ROH.


----------



## Blasko

I only watch Danielson when it comes to ROH. Sometimes I stop for guys like Roddy and Aries. That's about it.

JPAN GAIZ.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I watched some JPAN today. I plan to watch KENTA kick the shit out of a foo' after the Superbowl, assuming I don't pass out first.

I plan on catching up with 2008 ROH at some point, but not until the shows I need hit the ten dollar sale. I'll download what I want from this year since Seabs and KingCrash are fucking legends.


----------



## McQueen

Jay is such and elitist fan.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

You saw any of the dome show yet, McQueen?


----------



## Blasko

Someone needed to be when your connection died. 

Watching Kotaro vs. KENTA now.


----------



## seabs

*PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2008 Night Two
*

*Brandon Bonham vs. Nigel McGuinness *
_*_

*Low Ki vs. Masato Yoshino *
_***_

*Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins*
_****_

*Chris Hero vs. Scott Lost*
_***1/2_

*Low Ki vs. Nigel McGuinness *
_**_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero *
_****_

*Kenny Omega, Joey Ryan, & Chuck Taylor vs. Austin Aries, Davey Richards, & Roderick Strong vs. Nick Jackson, Necro Butcher, & El Generico *
_N/R
(No star rating can fully do this match justice. Fun as fuck. Has to be seen)_

*Chris Hero vs. Low Ki *
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Awesome weekend of shows from PWG. Both nights are incredibly fun and I honestly havent got a bad word to say about the shows. The 9 man tag match is seriously fun as fuck even if its not the best wrestling match ever it was one of the most entertaining matches Ive seen in ages. Definitly get both shows, You wont regret it._​


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Return of 187

Ruckus v.s Jason Blade-***

-Not a very good match, but I wasn't expecting much from these two. Jason Blade has all the tools to be a decent midcarder, but Ruckus' ridiculous moveset makes it almost impossible for me to enjoy one of his matches. 

Grizzley Redwood v.s Rhett Titus-***

-Rhett Titus is a great lower midcard heel. He made this match what it was. Grizzley on the other hand is just way too much. His chopping to the legs of Titus looked so weak and was just horrendous. Still a decent match for the school kids when compared to other matches they have put on.

Brent Albright v.s Jay Briscoe-***3/4*

-This was a decent match. Most of the match was Brent Albright throwing Jay around which worked well. It was nice to see Albright win this, considering Jay isn't a singles wrestler.

No DQ: Delirious v.s Mark Briscoe v.s Necro Butcher-***3/4*

-This was an alright hardcore match, but I couldn't give it over ***. There was just way too much stuff that shouldn't have even happened, but it was alright for what it was.

Claudio Castganoli v.s Jerry Lynn-***1/2*

-Once again Claudio Castganoli fails in a big match atmosphere. Claudio has his chance against the veteran making his rounds in ROH and doesn't compete very well. I expected much more from this considering how great Lynn has been against the heels so far in ROH.

FIP Title Match: Austin Aries v.s Go Shiozaki-*****1/4*

-This was the Match of the night, easily. This match escalated perfectly to the great finish. I would rate it higher if it wasn't for two botched moves, but it was just a sloppy german suplex and Austin Aries failing to hit the Crucifix Bomb. This was still a tremendous match for the FIP title.

LAX v.s Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Davey Richards & Chris Hero) v.s Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Kevin Steen & El Generico-****1/2*

-This was almost horrible. LAX should have had regular tag match. I don't see why they even should have won this match either. The point system was horrid, because once one team got a pinfall they all did (expect Steen & Generico of course). They also had some dives that didn't need to take place. However, the match started at a great pace, but after the dives and the repeative moves by the teams at the end it was just way too much.


----------



## KingKicks

KeepItFresh said:


> ROH Return of 187
> FIP Title Match: Austin Aries v.s Go Shiozaki-*****1/4*
> 
> -This was the Match of the night, easily. This match escalated perfectly to the great finish. I would rate it higher if it wasn't for two botched moves, but it was just a sloppy german suplex and Austin Aries failing to hit the Crucifix Bomb. This was still a tremendous match for the FIP title.


Good to see that someone else enjoyed Aries/Go II as much as me.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

When did this show take place, KIF? I'd like to check out the FIP title match at some point, because their last match was incredible, which I gave ****1/2.


----------



## KeepItFresh

October 24th, 2008.


----------



## KingCrash

Andy3000 said:


> I plan on catching up with 2008 ROH at some point, but not until the shows I need hit the ten dollar sale. I'll download what I want from this year since Seabs and KingCrash are fucking legends.


And the moment I read this my hard drive crashes.

*PWG – Smells Like Steen Spirit*

Hook Bomberry & Top Gun Talwar vs. Disco Machine & Ronin - **

Scott Lost vs. Charles Mercury - **1/4

Rocky Romero vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

Hardkore Kidd & Davey Richards vs. TJ Perkins & Alex Shelley - **1/2

PWG World Title
Kevin Steen vs. Quicksilver - ***1/2

Chris Bosh vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

PWG World Tag Titles
2 Skinny Black Guys (El Generico & Human Tornado) vs. Frankie Kazarian & Petey Williams - ***

Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon - ***1/4

Average show at best, nothing to go out of your way to see.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Anarchy In The UK
1. Go Shiozaki vs BJ Whitmer (***)
2. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm vs Spud (**1/2)
3. Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuiness & Robbie Brookside vs Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli & Chad Collyer (**3/4)
4. Bryan Danielson vs SUWA (***)
5. Doug Williams vs Jimmy Rave (***)
6. The Briscoes vs Davey Richards & Matt Sydal (****1/4)
7. Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong (****)


----------



## Tarfu

Seabs said:


> Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher - NO DQ Match
> ***1/4


Just watched the match a few hours ago, and although opinions are always opinions - I would not rate it over ***. It lacked of serious intensity and the action just seemed a bit... lame? I'd propably give the match **½-¾. Overall the first stage of BOLA was great, especially bouts like Danielson vs. Richards made me quite happy.


----------



## milkman7

I plan on picking a couple of the ROH dvds from the $10 dollar sales, but I need some suggestions.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW Open Book 2009*

EMO, Tsunami, Rob Tapp & Eric Jones vs. Jon Dahmer, Little Mondo, Tyler Veritas & LJ Cruz - *

Sabian vs. Adam Cole - **3/4

GNC vs. Team AnDrew - **

Quick Carter Grey vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***1/2 - ***3/4 (No I'm not kidding)

Ruckus vs. B-Boy - **1/2

*Last Man Standing*
Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent - *1/2

*Panes Of Glass & Barbed Wire Boards*
H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. Cult Fiction (Brain Damage & Deranged) - **1/2

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ryan McBride - ***1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Ladders & Scaffold Match*
Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger - ***1/4 - ***1/2


I can't believe I'm going to write this, but the first event of 09 didn't completely suck for CZW. There were the normal problems of the students still suck, Greg Excellent is a fat guy trying to be a wrestler and the H8 Club being in a glorified squash match but you could actually see a ray of hope in this show. I wouldn't buy the dvd but it's pretty much better than anything they put out last year.


wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 09
USA Block: Chris Sabin, Erick Stevens, Drake Younger, Tyler Black
USA Alternates: Sami Callihan, Someone from IWS

UK Block: Zack Sabre Jr, Martin Stone, Terry Frazier, Doug Williams
UK Alternate: Sha Samuels

Europe Block: Big van Walter, Absolute Andy, Steve Douglas, Adam Polak
Europe Alternate: Tommy End

Puro Block: Shingo, Daisuke Sekimoto, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Bryan Danielson


----------



## -Mystery-

16 Carat Gold is gonna fucking own again.


----------



## KaijuFan

TARFU said:


> Just watched the match a few hours ago, and although opinions are always opinions - I would not rate it over ***. It lacked of serious intensity and the action just seemed a bit... lame? I'd propably give the match **½-¾. Overall the first stage of BOLA was great, especially bouts like Danielson vs. Richards made me quite happy.


I never really got into giving snowflakes out, but does 1/4 of a star really matter?


----------



## Blasko

Tyler vs. Daisuke MUST happen.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Gonna be the best 16 Carat Yet!


----------



## antoniomare007

Dragon in the Puro block?? niiice.

can't wait to this years 16CG


----------



## KingKicks

KingCrash said:


> *
> wXw 16 Carat Gold Tournament 09
> USA Block: Chris Sabin, Erick Stevens, Drake Younger, Tyler Black
> USA Alternates: Sami Callihan, Someone from IWS
> 
> UK Block: Zack Sabre Jr, Martin Stone, Terry Frazier, Doug Williams
> UK Alternate: Sha Samuels
> 
> Europe Block: Big van Walter, Absolute Andy, Steve Douglas, Adam Polak
> Europe Alternate: Tommy End
> 
> Puro Block: Shingo, Daisuke Sekimoto, Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Bryan Danielson*


*

Good fucking lineup!

I'd love to see any match involving Black, Sabin, Stevens, Sabre Jr, Shingo, Sekimoto and Danielson.*


----------



## bmxmadb53

-Mystery- said:


> 16 Carat Gold is gonna fucking own again.


I concur. 

(My monthly post is now complete.)


----------



## Blasko

Tyler vs. Sekimoto MUST happen, imo.


----------



## Adug

I have a question for those that got the Final Battle 2008 DVD over the weekend or in the mail early from ROH. But is the Fan Incident with Austin Aries on that DVD? Or did they remove it like everyone thought they would? I heard that was awesome and I'm sort of hoping deep down they would include it in the DVD.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Tyler vs. Daisuke MUST happen.





-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> Tyler vs. Sekimoto MUST happen, imo.


Agreed on both accounts.

Not sure how the tourney works, but AmDrag v Seki would be pretty damn awesome, too.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Not sure how the tourney works, but AmDrag v Seki would be pretty damn awesome, too.


That was the first match in my head too.

I also wouldn't mind seeing Sabre v. Danielson again...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Can't say I've ever seen or heard of Zack Sabre before. If he wrestled Danielson before and it was good, though, I have no problem with seeing it here.


----------



## Blasko

Whole tournament should just be Daisuke vs. Everyone.


----------



## MrPaiMei

I'm looking for a dominating SHINGO run. Matches vs. Black, Stevens, Sabin, AMDRAG and Daisuke could all be bomb. Unfortunately we lost da shot at my numero uno dream match, SHINGO vs. Shelley.


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> I'm looking for a dominating SHINGO run. Matches vs. Black, Stevens, Sabin, AMDRAG and Daisuke could all be bomb. Unfortunately we lost da shot at my numero uno dream match, SHINGO vs. Shelley.


I admit I was looking forward to SHINGO vs. Shelley so much but still he has so many potentially awesome matches.

SHINGO/Danielson is my most wanted match now.


----------



## seabs

*SHINGO/Danielson is the match I'm most looking forward to atm. Any SHINGO, Danielson, Sabin, Black combination is amazing too.*


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Can't say I've ever seen or heard of Zack Sabre before. If he wrestled Danielson before and it was good, though, I have no problem with seeing it here.


Never seen Sabre? Shame on you...:no:

Haven't seen their first match (since apparently it doesn't exist on DVD - at least not yet, hopefully) but they had what many including FSM called a serious contender for British MOTY back in March.


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty much the only match I'm not looking forward to is whomever's going to squash Polak in the 1st round (Probably Tyler Black). Wonder who's going to be the IWS alternate, (El Generico please).


----------



## The Dark King

Joe Lider & Nicho el Millonario vs. Teddy Hart & Jack Evans vs. Extreme Tiger & KENTA (Ladder Match) AAA (1-31-09) ***3/4

Really good match that anyone who a fan of anyone in this match should check out.


----------



## Platt

New FIP probably due out later today


----------



## MrPaiMei

Did Go vs. Strong ever go down in ROH?


----------



## KingKicks

MrPaiMei said:


> Did Go vs. Strong ever go down in ROH?


Unfortunately it didn't 

Along with Danielsong/Go II (which also didn't happen) were the two matches I was mainly hoping for during Go's time in ROH.


----------



## seabs

*I was pretty shocked and very dissapointed that Go/Danielson II never happened during Go's run. The move to put him in Sweet N Sour Inc wasnt the greatest in terms of match quality for Go, or anyone in Sweet N Sour imo.*


----------



## MrPaiMei

Go could've been so much more over if they just booked him in strong matches throughout his run like KENTA and such. He started with low opponents, prolly cause Gabe was like, "fuck it, I got a whole year to cycle him through the roster". But, suprise, he didn't face the top to start, never got over, and never got there. Woulda LOVED to seen Go/Dragon, Go/Strong, an ROH Go/Stevens blowoff, Go/Davey, Go/Black, Go/Hero, Go/Generico II (happened in a tourney his first night), Go/Necro again (never finished conclusively), among others, and if they had time to cycle him in with the new guyss, Go/Omega or Brodie could be real cool. Lotta missed ops imo.


----------



## raw-monster

hey could anyone plz give me some ratings or a review of PWG Sells Out. I saw it at best buy today and it looks good so I just need to know how good the matches are.

thank you


----------



## KingKicks

raw-monster said:


> hey could anyone plz give me some ratings or a review of PWG Sells Out. I saw it at best buy today and it looks good so I just need to know how good the matches are.
> 
> thank you


*PWG Sells Out

Disc 1*

*The Musical*
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson *****¼-****½

The Reason For The Season*
Super Dragon vs. CM Punk ****¾-****

The Reason For The Season*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Adam Pearce ****¼-***½

Free Admission (Just Kidding!)*
Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels ****

All Nude Revue*
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon ****¾-****

All Star Weekend 4*
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles ****¾

Guitarmageddon*
AJ Styles vs. James Gibson *****

Disc 2*

*2nd Anniversary Show*
Arrogance vs. Scorpio Sky and Quicksilver *****¼

2005 Battle of Los Angeles*
Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, Joey Ryan and Scott Lost vs. Super Dragon, Jack Evans, El Generico and Frankie Kazarian ****¾-****

Astonishing X-Mas*
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon *****½

Hollywood Globetrotters*
Davey Richards and Super Dragon vs. Roderick Strong and Jack Evans *****¼

Threemendous*
Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy *****

2006 Battle of Los Angeles*
CIMA vs. El Generico ****¾-****

All Star Weekend 4*
PAC vs. El Generico *****¼

Disc 3

Based On A True Story*
Joey Ryan vs. The Human Tornado *****¼

Holy Diver Down*
PAC vs. Kevin Steen *****

All Star Weekend 5*
Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC ****½

DDT4*
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA ******
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong and PAC *****

Giant Sized Annual #4*
PAC and Roderick Strong vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico ******
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson *****¼*

*BUY IT*


----------



## raw-monster

holy shit this dvd seems awesome with so many 4 plus star matches. I rly wana see some of super dragon. thank you bro


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Glory By Honor V Night 1
1. The Ring Crew Express vs Rhett Titus & Pelle Primeau (*)
2. The Ring Crew Express vs The Kings of Wrestling (*1/2)
3. Four Corner Survival (**1/2)
4. Christopher Daniels vs Nigel McGuiness (***)
5. Austin Aries vs Davey Richards (**3/4)
6. Delirious vs Shane Hagadorn (*1/2)
7. Samoa Joe vs Roderick Strong (***3/4)
8. KENTAFuji vs The Briscoes (***3/4)


----------



## seabs

raw-monster said:


> hey could anyone plz give me some ratings or a review of PWG Sells Out. I saw it at best buy today and it looks good so I just need to know how good the matches are.
> 
> thank you


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/6080180-post1315.html

Dont even think twice about buying it. Amazing set.*


----------



## Cleavage

http://i39.tinypic.com/zxmvlw.jpg

poor Larry Sweeney


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/10 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Subscription pacakges and gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


SAVE $5-$10 OFF RING OF HONOR LIVE EVENT TICKETS!!!

Tickets for all upcoming live events are now on sale exclusively at www.rohwrestling.com. You can now save $5-$10 off the regular price on ALL tickets. Discounts have already been taken on the website. Save money off tickets for the following events:

-2/27 Danbury, CT
-2/28 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-3/1 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping- 3pm Start)
-3/13 Indianapolis, IN
-3/14 Collinsville, IL (St. Louis area)
-3/20 Elizabeth, PA (Pittsburgh area)
-3/21 New York, NY
-4/3 Houston, TX
-4/4 Houston, TX (3pm start)
-4/17 Montreal, Quebec
-4/18 Markham, Ontario (Toronto area)
-4/24 Dayton, OH
-4/25 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-6/12 Manassas, VA
-6/26 Detroit, MI

*As a special bonus you can use the 20% off discount code listed above to save even more money off your Ring of Honor ticket purchase.

Offer ends on 2/10 at 10am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com.


NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Rising Above 2008- Chicago Ridge, IL 11/22/08 (DVD)

Ring of Honor's tenth PPV features two standout matches with Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Title and Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs in a brutal I-Quit Match. Also includes Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black as a special bonus match.

Rising Above PPV
1. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)
2. MsChif vs. Sara Del Rey (SHIMMER Title Match)
3. Silas Young vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Alex Payne vs. Sami Callahan (Four Corner Survival)
4. Roderick Strong, Brent Albright, & Ace Steel vs. Davey Richards, Go Shiozaki, & Chris Hero
5. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries (I-Quit Match)
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)

Bonus Matches
7. Rhett Titus vs. Delirious
8. Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black

Full Impact Pro ’Fallout 2008’ Crystal River, FL 10/11/08 (DVD)

Features Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong for the FIP Heavyweight Title; Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the FIP Tag Titles; Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black in a #1 Contender's Match; plus more.
1. Shawn Osborne vs. CJ O'Doyle
2. Dark City Fight Club vs. The Lifeguards
3. Chasyn Rance vs. Nooie Lee
4. Damien Wayne & Rex Sterling vs. The British Lions
5. Erick Stevens vs. Tyler Black (#1 Contender's Match)
6. MsChif vs. Rain (SHIMMER Title Match)
7. Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)
8. Kenny King & Jason Blade vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (FIP Tag Team Title Match)
9. Sal Rinauro vs. Chris Jones (FIP Florida Heritage Title Match)

Before They Were Stars: Matt Sydal- Bourne Is Born (DVD)

Before he was Evan Bourne, he was Matt Sydal. And before he was a mega-star in the WWE, he was turning heads in MTV's Wrestling Society X! Now, for the first time ever, every Matt Sydal match from WSX, COMPLETE AND UNCUT like you've never seen before!

PLUS Unreleased Bonus Promos and music videos!
Includes:

1. Matt Sydal vs. Jack Evans
2. Matt Sydal vs. Matt Classic (Colt Cabana)
3. Matt Sydal vs. Scorpio Sky
4. Matt Sydal vs. El Hombre Blanco En Mascarado
5. Matt Sydal vs. Human Tornado
AND MORE including Matt Sydal and Lizzy Valentine music videos.

WWE Best of Saturday Nights Main Event (3 Disc Set)

The phrase Saturday Nights Main Event means the biggest WWE Superstars of the 80s and 90s fighting memorable battles along with humourous and unique vignettes! For the first time ever, the greatest matches in its decades-long history come to DVD with The Best of Saturday Nights Main Event. This 3-disc set includes more than 30 matches, as well as interviews and Superstar recollections of what the event meant to them.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Southern Hostility*

*The Briscoe Brothers & Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Rhett Titus *
_**1/2_

*Delirious vs. Alex Payne*
_**_

*Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane *
_*1/2_

*Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Larry Sweeney *
_**_

*Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Bushwhacker Luke Williams *
_1/4*_

*Necro Butcher & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black *
_**3/4_

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson - No DQ*
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH World Championship*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Not a bad show, but by no means not a great show. The two main events could have been better. Nothing fantastic._​


----------



## bmxmadb53

Fabolous said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/zxmvlw.jpg
> 
> poor Larry Sweeney


Ty Bobby!

I kind of want to be him.


----------



## Platt

ROH Straight Shooting and Secrets Of The Ring masters on ebay http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/platt222_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So, I watched some All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 90s, and I suggest everybody do the same.

_Jumbo Tsuruta v Muitsuharu Misawa, 6/8/90_

This is basically the uprising of Mitsuharu Misawa. Jumbo is still the fucking man in AJPW, but Misawa isn't far off in a lot of peoples' mind at this point, and here we have Jumbo out to make sure people still realise it's a bigger gap than those motherfuckers think.

He comes out all a lariating and kicking and clubbering aplenty, and Misawa is basically treated like his bitch. He flies around and does some Tiger Mask II shtick, though, and you get the sense that Jumbo may not be able to cope with it, seeing as how he's not used to going up against juniors. Misawa controls some portions, but the jumping knees and lariats always keep Jumbo out in front.

It's Misawa's flying, junior-esq offence against Jumbo's clubbering and Hulk smash offence, but Misawa is visibly better at the clubbering and heavyweight offence than Jumbo is at the flying.

Misawa's a spunky dude, and he's ready for his opportunity, so he SLAPS the king as he backs him into the corner. Jumbo looks at him like "Did... did you... tell me you didn't" and stalks him down. Misawa backs him into the ropes and slaps him AGAIN, though, and Jumbo's all looking at Misawa and the ref' like "Mothefucker, I will KILL you. Can he do that? Can he fuckin' slap me?!" and the ref's throwing his hands up like "Hey, man... leave me the fuck OUT of this shit!" so Jumbo explodes Misawa's face with a jumping knee, the equivalent of Misawa headbutting a grenade or a claymore or something.

Jumbo works away at Misawa, but he just can't seem to keep him down. He hits about 4 lariats, and Misawa keeps sticking a shoulder up. Hell, Jumbo takes his eye off the ball for a second and Misawa's flying around again like a pest a' Hell pissing off Jumbo some more. Another key is Misawa's forearm smashes. Every time he hits one, we're reminded of the 6-man tag that started this whole feud where Jumbo was layed out by Misawa's forearm for about 5 minutes. They're just as effective here, and it essentially establishes that move as a legit finisher for the rest of his entire fucking career. A FOREARM! Fuck Chris Hero; Misawa will kill you, son.

Down the stretch it's a lot more give and take, with both guys starting to throw bombs as each other. Misawa scores with a German suplex from Hell and gets a massive 2 count. Jumbo almost kills him with a powerbomb, but Misawa kicks out of _that_, and the crowd are fucking nuclear. That's the big turning point right there. It's a fucking HUGE moral victory for Misawa. Sure, Jumbo kicked out of Misawa's German suplex, but Misawa still has the Tiger Driver up his sleeve, whereas Jumbo has exhausted almost all of his bombs and still can't keep that shit head down. He's losing it.

Jumbo then decides he's gonna throw a bunch of lariats at Misawa in hopes of getting the job done. Misawa tries to reverse one, though, and Jumbo has to throw a forearm at him before he's caught with a cross body. He connects, but he hurts his arm on Misawa's skull... his lariat arm. Misawa's against the ropes. Jumbo's chance is NOW. Lariat the motherfucker!He charges, but at the last second he changes his mind... his arm is hurt... a trusty flying knee should be just as effective. But Misawa moves, and Jumbo hurts himself bad getting tangled up nastily in the ropes. Now's Misawa's chance and he goes for Jumbo's own finishing move - the backdrop driver. Jumbo still has enough left in the tank to reverse it and land on top of Misawa in a pinning attempt... but Misawa has more, reversing _that_ into his own pinning attempt, scoring a win against the king of All Japan.

Everybody completely LOSEES their shit! The commentator has a fit, the crowd go fucking batshit insane, and Misawa's buddies hoist him up on their shoulders to celebrate, but not before Misawa checks with an equally astounded referee that he has in fact beaten Jumbo fuggin' Tsuruta. Everybody is ecstatic - the young Misawa has just cemented himself as a star. Everybody except Jumbo, as he slowly leaves the ring a beaten man, almost an afterthought.

For now, at least. No way he's going down without a fight...

This match is fucking fantastic! I still prefer their rematch to this, but damn, everybody needs to see this bad boy. Incredible.

_*****_


----------



## KingKicks

Andy3000 said:


> So, I watched some All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 90s, and I suggest everybody do the same.
> 
> _Jumbo Tsuruta v Muitsuharu Misawa, 6/8/90_
> 
> This is basically the uprising of Mitsuharu Misawa. Jumbo is still the fucking man in AJPW, but Misawa isn't far off in a lot of peoples' mind at this point, and here we have Jumbo out to make sure people still realise it's a bigger gap than those motherfuckers think.
> 
> He comes out all a lariating and kicking and clubbering aplenty, and Misawa is basically treated like his bitch. He flies around and does some Tiger Mask II shtick, though, and you get the sense that Jumbo may not be able to cope with it, seeing as how he's not used to going up against juniors. Misawa controls some portions, but the jumping knees and lariats always keep Jumbo out in front.
> 
> It's Misawa's flying, junior-esq offence against Jumbo's clubbering and Hulk smash offence, but Misawa is visibly better at the clubbering and heavyweight offence than Jumbo is at the flying.
> 
> Misawa's a spunky dude, and he's ready for his opportunity, so he SLAPS the king as he backs him into the corner. Jumbo looks at him like "Did... did you... tell me you didn't" and stalks him down. Misawa backs him into the ropes and slaps him AGAIN, though, and Jumbo's all looking at Misawa and the ref' like "Mothefucker, I will KILL you. Can he do that? Can he fuckin' slap me?!" and the ref's throwing his hands up like "Hey, man... leave me the fuck OUT of this shit!" so Jumbo explodes Misawa's face with a jumping knee, the equivalent of Misawa headbutting a grenade or a claymore or something.
> 
> Jumbo works away at Misawa, but he just can't seem to keep him down. He hits about 4 lariats, and Misawa keeps sticking a shoulder up. Hell, Jumbo takes his eye off the ball for a second and Misawa's flying around again like a pest a' Hell pissing off Jumbo some more. Another key is Misawa's forearm smashes. Every time he hits one, we're reminded of the 6-man tag that started this whole feud where Jumbo was layed out by Misawa's forearm for about 5 minutes. They're just as effective here, and it essentially establishes that move as a legit finisher for the rest of his entire fucking career. A FOREARM! Fuck Chris Hero; Misawa will kill you, son.
> 
> Down the stretch it's a lot more give and take, with both guys starting to throw bombs as each other. Misawa scores with a German suplex from Hell and gets a massive 2 count. Jumbo almost kills him with a powerbomb, but Misawa kicks out of _that_, and the crowd are fucking nuclear. That's the big turning point right there. It's a fucking HUGE moral victory for Misawa. Sure, Jumbo kicked out of Misawa's German suplex, but Misawa still has the Tiger Driver up his sleeve, whereas Jumbo has exhausted almost all of his bombs and still can't keep that shit head down. He's losing it.
> 
> Jumbo then decides he's gonna throw a bunch of lariats at Misawa in hopes of getting the job done. Misawa tries to reverse one, though, and Jumbo has to throw a forearm at him before he's caught with a cross body. He connects, but he hurts his arm on Misawa's skull... his lariat arm. Misawa's against the ropes. Jumbo's chance is NOW. Lariat the motherfucker!He charges, but at the last second he changes his mind... his arm is hurt... a trusty flying knee should be just as effective. But Misawa moves, and Jumbo hurts himself bad getting tangled up nastily in the ropes. Now's Misawa's chance and he goes for Jumbo's own finishing move - the backdrop driver. Jumbo still has enough left in the tank to reverse it and land on top of Misawa in a pinning attempt... but Misawa has more, reversing _that_ into his own pinning attempt, scoring a win against the king of All Japan.
> 
> Everybody completely LOSEES their shit! The commentator has a fit, the crowd go fucking batshit insane, and Misawa's buddies hoist him up on their shoulders to celebrate, but not before Misawa checks with an equally astounded referee that he has in fact beaten Jumbo fuggin' Tsuruta. Everybody is ecstatic - the young Misawa has just cemented himself as a star. Everybody except Jumbo, as he slowly leaves the ring a beaten man, almost an afterthought.
> 
> For now, at least. No way he's going down without a fight...
> 
> This match is fucking fantastic! I still prefer their rematch to this, but damn, everybody needs to see this bad boy. Incredible.
> 
> _*****_


Watched it for the first time a couple of months ago. Loved every freaking second of it. ***** from me.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

I've just downloaded ROH All Star Extravaganza 2008 there seems like its going to be a good show I think I'll check it out tomorrow night, any1 have any ratings for this show yet?


----------



## Adug

Someone was looking for PWG Sells Out, so I thought I'd post this. Best Buy currently has PWG Sells out for $14.99. With Standard Shipping, the Total comes to $17.48. Here's the link for anyone interested, I might just order this tomorrow when I get money:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...G+Sells+Out&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1861271


----------



## milkman7

Adug said:


> Someone was looking for PWG Sells Out, so I thought I'd post this. Best Buy currently has PWG Sells out for $14.99. With Standard Shipping, the Total comes to $17.48. Here's the link for anyone interested, I might just order this tomorrow when I get money:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...G+Sells+Out&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1861271


Yes, order this as soon as you get the money, I love this dvd and it is what got me into indy wrestling.


----------



## seabs

*ROH All Star Extravaganza IV*

*Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus*
_***_

*Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero*
_***_

*Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong*
_***3/4_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki.*
_**3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves - Three Way Elimination Tag Match)*
_***1/2_

*Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji*
_***3/4_

*Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & The Necro Butcher*
_***_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn*
_****1/2_

*Great show. Very solid card throughout capped off with a terrific main event including some amazing commentary with Nigel.*​


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Andy3000 said:


> So, I watched some All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 90s, and I suggest everybody do the same.
> 
> _Jumbo Tsuruta v Muitsuharu Misawa, 6/8/90_
> 
> This is basically the uprising of Mitsuharu Misawa. Jumbo is still the fucking man in AJPW, but Misawa isn't far off in a lot of peoples' mind at this point, and here we have Jumbo out to make sure people still realise it's a bigger gap than those motherfuckers think.
> 
> He comes out all a lariating and kicking and clubbering aplenty, and Misawa is basically treated like his bitch. He flies around and does some Tiger Mask II shtick, though, and you get the sense that Jumbo may not be able to cope with it, seeing as how he's not used to going up against juniors. Misawa controls some portions, but the jumping knees and lariats always keep Jumbo out in front.
> 
> It's Misawa's flying, junior-esq offence against Jumbo's clubbering and Hulk smash offence, but Misawa is visibly better at the clubbering and heavyweight offence than Jumbo is at the flying.
> 
> Misawa's a spunky dude, and he's ready for his opportunity, so he SLAPS the king as he backs him into the corner. Jumbo looks at him like "Did... did you... tell me you didn't" and stalks him down. Misawa backs him into the ropes and slaps him AGAIN, though, and Jumbo's all looking at Misawa and the ref' like "Mothefucker, I will KILL you. Can he do that? Can he fuckin' slap me?!" and the ref's throwing his hands up like "Hey, man... leave me the fuck OUT of this shit!" so Jumbo explodes Misawa's face with a jumping knee, the equivalent of Misawa headbutting a grenade or a claymore or something.
> 
> Jumbo works away at Misawa, but he just can't seem to keep him down. He hits about 4 lariats, and Misawa keeps sticking a shoulder up. Hell, Jumbo takes his eye off the ball for a second and Misawa's flying around again like a pest a' Hell pissing off Jumbo some more. Another key is Misawa's forearm smashes. Every time he hits one, we're reminded of the 6-man tag that started this whole feud where Jumbo was layed out by Misawa's forearm for about 5 minutes. They're just as effective here, and it essentially establishes that move as a legit finisher for the rest of his entire fucking career. A FOREARM! Fuck Chris Hero; Misawa will kill you, son.
> 
> Down the stretch it's a lot more give and take, with both guys starting to throw bombs as each other. Misawa scores with a German suplex from Hell and gets a massive 2 count. Jumbo almost kills him with a powerbomb, but Misawa kicks out of _that_, and the crowd are fucking nuclear. That's the big turning point right there. It's a fucking HUGE moral victory for Misawa. Sure, Jumbo kicked out of Misawa's German suplex, but Misawa still has the Tiger Driver up his sleeve, whereas Jumbo has exhausted almost all of his bombs and still can't keep that shit head down. He's losing it.
> 
> Jumbo then decides he's gonna throw a bunch of lariats at Misawa in hopes of getting the job done. Misawa tries to reverse one, though, and Jumbo has to throw a forearm at him before he's caught with a cross body. He connects, but he hurts his arm on Misawa's skull... his lariat arm. Misawa's against the ropes. Jumbo's chance is NOW. Lariat the motherfucker!He charges, but at the last second he changes his mind... his arm is hurt... a trusty flying knee should be just as effective. But Misawa moves, and Jumbo hurts himself bad getting tangled up nastily in the ropes. Now's Misawa's chance and he goes for Jumbo's own finishing move - the backdrop driver. Jumbo still has enough left in the tank to reverse it and land on top of Misawa in a pinning attempt... but Misawa has more, reversing _that_ into his own pinning attempt, scoring a win against the king of All Japan.
> 
> Everybody completely LOSEES their shit! The commentator has a fit, the crowd go fucking batshit insane, and Misawa's buddies hoist him up on their shoulders to celebrate, but not before Misawa checks with an equally astounded referee that he has in fact beaten Jumbo fuggin' Tsuruta. Everybody is ecstatic - the young Misawa has just cemented himself as a star. Everybody except Jumbo, as he slowly leaves the ring a beaten man, almost an afterthought.
> 
> For now, at least. No way he's going down without a fight...
> 
> This match is fucking fantastic! I still prefer their rematch to this, but damn, everybody needs to see this bad boy. Incredible.
> 
> _*****_


Great fucking review.


----------



## milkman7

Has anybody ordered the Revelation X dvd yet?


----------



## KingKicks

Seabs said:


> *ROH All Star Extravaganza IV*
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus*
> _***_
> 
> *Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero*
> _***_
> 
> *Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki.*
> _**3/4_
> 
> *Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves - Three Way Elimination Tag Match)*
> _***1/2_
> 
> *Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & The Necro Butcher*
> _***_
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn*
> _****1/2_
> 
> *Great show. Very solid card throughout capped off with a terrific main event including some amazing commentary with Nigel.*​


Seeing as we rate matches very similar, I'm really looking forward to watching this now.

I hope this bloody weather doesn't cause my ROH order to get delayed.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everyone should indeed see Jumbo vs. Misawa.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Glory By Honor V Night 2
1. Evans vs Richards (**3/4)
2. Pearce vs Delirious (**)
3. Jacobs vs Cabana vs Daniels (**1/2)
4. Joe/Homicide vs The Briscoes (***)
5. Aries/Strong vs Hero/Castagnoli (***)
6. Marufuji vs McGuiness (***3/4)
7. Danielson vs KENTA (****1/2)

Ring of Honor - Survival of the Fittest 2006
1. Richards vs Sydal (**3/4)
2. Delirious vs Rave (**)
3. Aries vs Daniels (***)
4. The Briscoes vs Homicide/Strong (**3/4)
5. Danielson vs Joe (***)
6. Hero/Castagnoli vs Jacobs/Cabana (**3/4)
7. Survival of the Fittest (***3/4)

Ring of Honor - Honor Reclaims Boston
1. McGuiness vs Walters (***)
2. Martinez vs Haze (*3/4)
3. Daniels vs Hero (**3/4)
4. Claudio vs Sydal (***)
5. Homicide/Joe/Whitmer vs The Briscoes/Corino (**3/4)
6. Cabana vs Rave (**1/2)
7. Danielson vs Delirious (***)
8. Aries/Strong vs KENTA/Richards (****)


----------



## KaijuFan

milkman7 said:


> Has anybody ordered the Revelation X dvd yet?


I just bought it an hour ago with the Arik Cannon and Toby Klien Best Ofs. Should be a great show, the cover is amazing.


----------



## ADN

*ROH All Star Extravaganza IV*
1. Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus - **
2. Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
3. Sasaki & Nakajima vs. Albright & Strong - ****1/4
4. Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki. - ***
5. McGuinness & Castagnoli vs. Briscoes vs. Richards & Edwards - ***1/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4
7. Age of The Fall vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Necro Butcher - ***
8. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ****


----------



## mateuspfc

*FIP Heatstroke '08*

The Heartbreak Assassins vs. The British Lions 
***

Mercedez Martinez vs. Lorelei Lee 
**

*FIP Florida Heritage Championship*
Saul Rinauro (c) vs. Chris Jones
***1/4

Chasyn Rance vs. Shawn Osborne
*1/2

Austin Aries vs. Jason Blade
***

*Weapons Match*
Dark City Fight Club vs. Black Market
*1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King 
***1/2

The Necro Butcher vs. Tyler Black
***1/2

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Erick Stevens (c) vs. Go Shiozaki
****1/2​
Really great show. I may have overrated some stuff, underrated others, but still, it was an awesome show, very fun to watch, because it has a flow that no other has. ROH should learn from them. Shiozaki-Stevens could be a 2008 MOTY, too bad the DVD was released too late. Anyway, his best match on the US is here.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Final Battle 2006
1. Four Cornel Survival (**1/2)
2. Pearce vs Reyes (*1/2)
3. Whitmer/Cabana vs Jacobs/Albright (***)
4. The Briscoes vs Kings of Wrestling (***1/2)
5. Nigel vs Rave (***1/4)
6. Aries/Strong/Delirious vs CIMA/Shingo/Sydal (***3/4)
7. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide (****1/2)

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - NYC
1. Pelle vs Morishima (*)
2. Pearce vs Delirious (**)
3. Del Rey/Danger vs Thatcher/Haze (*1/2)
4. Four Way Fray (***)
5. Tables Are Legal (***1/2)
6. Tag Titles Match (***1/4)
7. The Briscoes vs Nigel/Cabana (***)
8. Morishima vs Joe (****)
9. ROH Title Match (***)


----------



## Devildude

*ROH All Star Extravanganza IV:*

Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus - **
Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero - ***
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong- ***1/2
Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki - **1/2
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves - Three Way Elimination Tag Match) - ***
Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji- ***3/4
Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & The Necro Butcher- ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ****

Solid show, nothing really special but nothing really horrible either. One to pick up on the frequent ROH offers as an extra tbh.


----------



## Wiper

*CZW Open Book*
EMO, Nui, Rob Tapp & Eric Jones vs. Jon Dahmer, Little Mondo, Tyler Veritas & LJ Cruz **½*
Sabian vs. Adam Cole ***+*
GNC vs. Team AnDrew ***½*
Quick Carter Grey vs. Egotistico Fantastico ****½*
Ruckus vs. B-Boy ****+*
Last Man Standing Match: Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent *****
Panes Of Glass & Barbed Wire Boards: H8 Club vs. Brain Damage & Deranged ***½*
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Ryan McBride ****3/4*
Ladders & Scaffold Match: Devon Moore vs. Drake Younger ******

Overall best CZW long long time, really enjoy it!


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

can anyone help me, i want to get a PWG dvd as i love their company yet only watch online, can anyone reccomend their best dvd?


----------



## seabs

*Sells Out is a great DVD to get you into PWG. First DVD I brought from them and first PWG action I ever saw. All the matches on it are awesome and will really help you get you into PWG.*


----------



## FITZ

nailz_jaggzy said:


> can anyone help me, i want to get a PWG dvd as i love their company yet only watch online, can anyone reccomend their best dvd?


PWG Sells out is a great choice but if your looking for a single event than I would recommend A Reason for the Season. I'm not really sure why but I just love the production on it. The camera man is right on the ring apron and you can really see and hear everything that goes on. The AJ/Romero match was incredible to watch. Plus it has a great mix of the PWG guys, big name indy guys, and Punk and Joe. Here's the entire card.

1. Scorpio Sky, Quicksilver & Los Rojos Locos vs. Disco Machine, Topgun Talwar, Charles Mercury& Chris Bosh
2. Puma vs. Brad Bradley
3. AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero
4. Colt Cabana vs. Excalibur vs. Babi Slymm (#1 Contenders Match 3-Way Elimination)
5. Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan
6. Super Dragon vs. CM Punk
7. American Dragon & Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe & Ricky Reyes
8. PWG Title: Adam Pearce (c) vs. Frankie Kazarian (Loser Leaves Town Cage Match)

If you're going to order from highspots I would take advantage of the 3 for $20 deal too. If your doing that just go through the events and pick out the ones with the cards that seem to be the most interesting.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - Philly
1. Nigel vs TJ (*3/4)
2. Claudio vs Aries (**3/4)
3. Street Fight (***)
4. Steenerico vs The Briscoes (***1/4)
5. Joe vs Rave (***)
6. FIP Title Match (**)
7. ROH Tag Team Titles (***1/4)
8. ROH Title Match (**3/4)

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - Dayton
1. Nigel/Cabana vs Jacobs/Albright (**3/4)
2. Rave vs SJK (*1/2)
3. Lacey vs Haze (**)
4. 3 Way Match (***)
5. Open The Brave Gate Title Match (***)
6. Toland vs Franklin (1/2)
7. 6 Way Match (***1/2)
8. Joe vs Richards (***1/2)
9. Morishima vs Whitmer (**3/4)


----------



## KingCrash

*All Star Extravaganza IV*

Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus - **

Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero - **3/4

Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki - ***

*Elimination Rules*
Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***

Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Necro Butcher - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ****




*Final Battle 2008*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega - **

*Four Corner Survival*
Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus - **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - ***

*NYC Come-As-You-Are Street Fight*
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2

*International Dream Tag Team Match*
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***1/2

*#1 Contender’s Match*
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ***1/2

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4

*Fight Without Honor*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - **** - ****1/4


Final Battle 08 is the better show but both shows are better than the last three or four shows released. Just seemed like people were holding back on ASE IV (Looking at you Morishima.)


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - Chicago
1. Brent Albright vs Claudio Castagnoli (**1/2)
2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs MsChif & Serena Deeb (**)
3. Four Corner Survival (**1/4)
4. Rave vs Whitmer (**)
5. Daniels/Sydal vs The Briscoes (***3/4)
6. NRC vs Resilience (**3/4)
7. Windy City Death Match (***3/4)
8. Morishima/Nigel vs Joe/Homicide (***)

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - Liverpool
1. Davey Richards vs Homicide (***)
2. Sara Del Rey vs Allison Danger (**)
3. Rave/Jacobs vs Whitmer/Cabana (**3/4)
4. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (***1/2)
5. Roderick Strong vs PAC (***3/4)
6. The Briscoes vs Doi/Shingo (****)
7. Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuiness (***1/2)

Ring of Honor - Fifth Year Festival - Finale
1. Delirious vs Colt Cabana (**1/2)
2. Jetta/Eden Black vs Del Rey/Danger (*3/4)
3. Falls Count Anywhere (***1/2)
4. PAC vs Matt Sydal (***)
5. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (***3/4)
6. ROH Tag Titles (***1/2)
7. Fight Without Honor (***3/4)
8. Samoa Joe vs Homicide (***1/2)


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Guys, help me out.

I am waiting til the next ROH buy 3 get 2 free sale and I've picked out 4 DVDs so far.
I've visited the star ratings thread and I can't decide which of these shows to get.

Rising Above 08 (Saw it on PPV and think it is great)

Death before Dishonor V:Night 1 (Saw the Boston Street Fight, so if I'm watching this, I am going to only be expecting the World Title match to deliver)

Death before Dishonor V: Night 2

Honor Nation (Saw Aries/Danielson & the Main Event)

Gut Check

Bound by Hate

New Horizons (Saw the PPV, but I was dumb and missed the last 2matches)

Vendetta II

Final Battle 07 (Hesitant on this one because of the reviews saying the crowd was not very hot.)

Tokyo Summit

Alright there are my possible buys, so pick one out for me and convince me why it is better than the others. For the ones I've seen entirely or some matches, just tell me if the rest of the card is a compliment to the matches.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Both Bound By Hate and Vendetta II are great shows with great matches in the Aries/Jacobs feud. If you like their fued, both shows are worth a buy.

Tokyo Summit is a great show too, with two awesome matches (Dragon/Kanemaru, NOAH Tag) and a different feel than normal ROH crowds.

Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2 is one of my personal favorite DVDs. I love the main, Morishima/Albright, Quack/Dragon, and the gimmick singles matches between The Briscoes and Steenerico. It's VERY dated, but it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Thanks for your thoughts and insight, but can you pick one out of those shows please.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Final Battle 2008*

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega*
_**1/4_

*Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus *
_**1/2_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - World Tag Team Titles*
_***_

*Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. 
Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki - New York City Street Fight*
_***_

*Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe*
_***3/4_

*Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *
_****_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ROH World Title *
_****1/4_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - Fight Without Honor*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Good show from Briscoes vs Sasaki & Nakahima up. Undercard isn't amazingly strong but not too bad. Personally prefered All Star Extravaganza IV. Still well woethchecking Final Battle out though._​


----------



## WillTheBloody

ROHFan4Life said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and insight, but can you pick one out of those shows please.


If you're OK getting an older show, DBD5:N2 is my favorite of the bunch.

If you want something current, Bound By Hate.

Favorites of those you listed:
1. Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2
2. Bound By Hate
3. Rising Above 2008
4. Tokyo Summit
5. Vendetta II

Hope that was more clear.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

ROH – ALL STAR EXTRAVAGANZA IV

Rhett Titus Vs Kenny Omega ( *1/2 )
Chris Hero Vs Erick Stevens ( **3/4 )
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong ( ***1/2 )
Go Shiozaki Vs Takeshi Morishima ( **3/4 - *** )
American Wolves Vs The Briscoe’s Vs Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli ( Elimination - ***1/4 )
Austin Aries Vs Naomichi Marufuji ( ***3/4 )
Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black & Delirious Vs Kevin Steen, El Generico & Necro Butcher ( *** )
Jerry Lynn Vs Bryan Danielson ( **** )

Good show overall although disappointing in some matches mainly the Morishima/Shiozaki bout, I'd only seen two ROH shows from 2008 since 06 and both were outstanding so my expectations may of been high. Either way this card is worth a watch as nothing really stinks and I loved the Dragon/Lynn main event.


----------



## ADN

*ROH Final Battle 2008*
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega - **
2. The Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus - *3/4
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - ***1/4
4. Albright, Strong, & Stevens vs. Richards, Edwards, & Shiozaki - ***1/2
5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe - ***3/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black - ****
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson - ****1/4


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Final Battle 2008:*

Kenny Omega vs Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2
Rhett Titus vs Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher vs Jerry Lynn - **3/4
Steenerico vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - ***
Go Shiozaki & The American Wolves vs Erick Stevens, Brent Albright & Roderick Strong - ***3/4
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs The Briscoes - ***1/4
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ****
Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji - **** - ****1/4
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - ****+

A show worthy of Final Battle, better than ASE IV and highly recommended.


----------



## vivalabrave

ROH Northern Navigation

Chris Hero vs. Ruckus - **
Kenny Omega vs. Delirious - **3/4
Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake - ½*
Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki - ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title) - ****1/4
Jacobs/Black w/Necro vs. Jay Briscoe/Aries w/Mark Briscoe (No DQ) - ***1/4


----------



## HavocD

*ROH FINAL BATTLE 2008*

Kenny Omega vs Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
Rhett Titus vs Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher vs Jerry Lynn **3/4
Steenerico vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ***
Albright, Strong, & Stevens vs Sweet & Sour inc. ***2/3
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Jay & Mark Briscoe ***3/4
Tyler Black vs Austin Aries ****1/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima ****1/4

Better than Final Battle 2007... Great Show


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - All Star Extravaganza III
1. Cabana vs Pearce vs Sydal vs Hero (**1/2)
2. Erick Stevens vs Alex Payne (1/2)
3. Davey Richards vs Masaaki Mochizuki (**3/4)
4. Jacobs/Lacey vs Whitmer/Haze (**3/4)
5. Doi/Shingo vs The Briscoes (***)
6. YAMATO vs Pelle Primeau (*1/2)
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Brent Albright (**1/2)
8. Homicide vs Christopher Daniels (***)
9. Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans (***1/2)
10. Team Dragon Gate vs Team ROH (****)


----------



## Platt

Jan 16th and 17th ROH shows named

January 16th: Full Circle

January 17th: Injustice II


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH - WAR OF THE WIRE 2*

Necro Butcher Vs B.J Whitmer ( No Rope Barbed Wire - **** )

Ive been meaning to watch this match for ever but had forgot all about it until this morning, glad I remembered as these 2 put on a really good match with every thing you've come to expect from a barbed wire match.


----------



## milkman7

Could someone give me match ratings from these shows:
IWA-MS Out With The Old, In With The New
IWA-MS TV Taping Demo
IWA-MS Cold Wave
CZW Open Book
IPW Animosity
Chikara Revelation X


----------



## Kapone89

*NOAH 19/10/2002*
Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito Vs. Kenta Kobashi & Kentaro Shiga - ***3/4-****


----------



## Maxx Hero

milkman7 said:


> Could someone give me match ratings from these shows:
> IWA-MS Out With The Old, In With The New
> IWA-MS TV Taping Demo
> IWA-MS Cold Wave
> CZW Open Book
> IPW Animosity
> Chikara Revelation X


Look in the indy star ratings thread it is a sticky.


----------



## KingKicks

While looking forward to my BOLA 2008 arriving, I decided to finally watch the 2007 edition.
*
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night One

Non Tournament Tag Team Match*
Los Luchas vs. The Young Bucks ***½

First Round Match - A Block*
Chris Hero vs. Joey Ryan ****-***¼

First Round Match - A Block*
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****¼

First Round Match - A Block*
Jimmy Rave vs. Matt Sydal ***¼

First Round Match - A Block*
Alex Shelley vs. Tyler Black ****½-***¾

First Round Match - B Block*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Doug Williams ****-***¼

First Round Match - B Block*
Jack Evans vs. PAC ****½-***¾

PWG World Tag Team Championship Match*
El Generico and Kevin Steen vs. Susumu Yokosuka and Dragon Kid ******

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night Two

Non Tournament Tag Team Match*
Karl Anderson and Bino Gambino vs. TJ Perkins and Ronin **¾

First Round Match - B Block*
CIMA vs. Human Tornado ****½-***¾

First Round Match - B Block*
Scott Lost vs. SHINGO ****¼-***½

First Round Match - C Block*
Necro Butcher vs. Kevin Steen **

First Round Match - C Block*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Davey Richards ****¼

First Round Match - C Block*
El Generico vs. Tony Kozina ****

First Round Match - C Block*
Dragon Kid vs. Susumu Yokosuka ****½*

_Two great nights of wrestling. Looking forward to watching Night Three tomorrow._​


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Supercard of Honor II
1. Daniels/Sydal vs Delirious/J.Briscoe (***)
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs YAMATO (**1/2)
3. Erick Stevens vs Mitch Franklin (1/2)
4. Nigel McGuiness vs Chris Hero (**1/2)
5. Evans/Doi vs NRC (***1/2)
6. Brent Albright vs Homicide (1/2)
7. Cabana/Homicide vs Pearce/Albright (**1/2)
8. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs (****1/2)
9. Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries (***1/2)
10. CIMA/Shingo/Yokosuka vs Kid/Saito/Mochizuki (****)

Anyone who doesnt own this must.


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> 4. Nigel McGuiness vs Chris Hero (**1/2)


That match is at least ***4/9 due to Nigel's lariat on Johnny Fairplay. I remember watching that over and over again. That was back when Nigel's lariats meant something...


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007 Night Three

Quarter Final - A Block*
Joey Ryan vs. Roderick Strong ****-***¼

Quarter Final - A Block*
Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal ****¾-****

Quarter Final - B Block*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. PAC ****½-***¾

Quarter Final - B Block*
CIMA vs. SHINGO ****¼-***½

Quarter Final - C Block*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Necro Butcher ****¼

Quarter Final - C Block*
Dragon Kid vs. El Generico ****½

Semi Finals - A Block*
Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley ****¾-****

Semi Finals - B Block*
PAC vs. CIMA ****½

Semi Finals - C Block*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico ****½

Non Tournament 12 man Tag Team Match*
Tyler Black, Jack Evans, Chris Hero, Kevin Steen, Doug Williams and Susumu Yokosuka vs. Karl Anderson, Austin Aries, Human Tornado, Scott Lost, Jimmy Rave and Davey Richards ****-***¼

BOLA Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. CIMA vs. El Generico ***** *

_Awesome show. Not a bad match on the show. Tournament MVP = Alex Shelley_​


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got my ROH order took a little longer than usual but about to go watch Death before Dishonor 3 hopefully its more than a 1 match show


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - This Means War II
1. Kevin Steen vs Pelle Primeau (**)
2. Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey (*3/4)
3. El Generico vs Jason Blade vs Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens (**1/2)
4. Colt Cabana vs Delirious (**3/4)
5. Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Briscoe (**3/4)
6. Homicide vs Brent Albright (***)
7. Shingo vs Jack Evans (**3/4)
8. Aries/Cross/Stevens vs Romero/Richards/Strong (***1/2)
9. Morishima/Hero vs McGuiness/Williams (***3/4)

Ratings arent overly high but its an enjoyable show.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Driven 2008*

Austin Aries vs Delirious - ***
-Finishing sequence made Aries look like a total monster, awesome stuff.

Sara Del Rey vs Jessie McKay- 1/2* 
-SQUASH

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards - **3/4
-Fine match, made better by the hot finish.

Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki vs Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

Tag Team Scramble:
The Briscoes vs YRR vs Vulture Squad vs Necro Butcher - ***
-Fun little sprint

Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong - ****1/4-****1/2
-Loved this. Great arm work, Roderick looked fantastic.

Steen & Generico vs Age of the Fall - ****1/2
-Maybe ****3/4, can't decide on first viewing. Simply awesome action though. Would have definitely been in my Top 5 MOTYC for 08.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen v Terry & Dory Funk (12/8/84)*

You know when Brody's at his best? When he's in there with guys like Terry Funk, because then he actually has to sell and *gasp*... bump. Don't get me wrong, I love Brody. But God dammit, he is one uncooperative motherfucker. I watched this about 4 years ago and dropped 5 snowflakes on it. Not quite as enamoured this time around, but man, this is just some awesome pro-'rasslin.

Brody and Hansen control most of the first ten minutes, hitting shoulder tackles and big boots and knees, and it's pretty obvious that the Funks are up against some heavy shit. Terry spends the majority of the first half on the apron, but his first tag in gets a massive reaction from the crowd. Terry is beloved, and now he's back.

Dory is the one that does the majority of the load for his team (or takes the majority of the beatings, rather), and it makes sense with this being Terry's first match back in over a year. Dory's as stoic and methodical as always, and is, as usual, the perfect contrast to Terry's wild, brawling, raw emotion. Terry trying his damndest to get out of a Brody piledriver is great, but his failure to do so and response to it by popping back up, eyes glazed over, before collapsing again like a cartoon character slipping on a babana peel, is pretty much the best thing I'm likely to see this week. Actually, it's Thursday, and I usually lose all vision during the last few days of the week, so it's guarenteed to be the best thing I see this week.

Around the 12 minute mark Terry and Dory start to put together a decent chunk off offence, and it's only a matter of time before Brody and Hansen get pissed off enough to start whoopin' fools with chairs and stuff. Then Joe Higuchi gets sandwiched between Terry and the turnbuckles, so shit is _really_ on. 

Fist they take out Terry. Technically, he's the weakest of the two at this point in time. Dory's been active for the last year, so with Terry out of the way, they decide to try and break a table over his back. The job is pretty much done, and with the referee stirring again, it's practicially curtains. That's unless Terry can get back in the ring. Oh... he appears to be doing so. And, uh... he has a chain in his hand.

Unsurprisingly, he goes postal on everybody, including the referee for trying to stop him. Match gets thrown out, but Terry continues to beat on fools. Nobody fucks with his Funkin' brother. Terry's back... here's to his next retirement.

Really, from the opening bell to the 16-ish minute mark, this is fantastic. Great story, and executed perfectly. The problem I have with it is the finish. And it's kinda a big problem. Now, I know that this is All Japan in the 1980 and that clean finishes aren't the norm blah blah blah... but this is the culmination of a feud that started three years ago. From the moment Hansen debuted in the 1981 RWTL finals, destroying the Funks and torpedoing Terry Funk's head with a lariat, through the '82 finals, right through to Terry's eventual retirement. Three years later, Terry returns to help his brother take down Brody and Hansen. This _needs_ some kind of finish. Whether it's a "Terry returns and overcomes the unstoppable forces" deal, or a "Brody and Hansen beat the valiant Terry Funk, who just didn't have enough in him after a year lay off" deal, this one has to have a conclusive end. It doesn't, and it ultimately leaves this as "just another great match," when it should've been so much more.

*****1/2*


----------



## Maxx Hero

I have that match on my Brody 5 disc, still need to watch it...guess what I am doing tonight...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The highspots set? Because that's where I watched it from, too .


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just going to say this all I have left of DBD 3 and it is looking like a 1 match show


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night One**

PWG World Title Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki *****¼*

Karl Anderson vs. El Generico *****

Ronin vs. Scorpio Sky ***½*

Scott Lost and Joey Ryan vs. Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs ****¾*

*Number One Contender Best of 3 Series*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans ****¼-***½*

Speed Muscle vs. The Young Bucks ****½*

Alex Kozlov vs. Perkins ****

CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka ****¼

Intergender Six Person Tag Team Match*
Chris Hero, Necro Butcher and Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado, Claudio Castagnoli and Eddie Kingston ******

_Really great show. Ki/Danielson was tremendous, hell of an opener. the 2 tag matches were both very good and better then I was expecting them to be, Kozlov/Perkins dragged so much, CIMA/Yokosuka was disappointing due to the length and the main event was tons of fun. 1 of my favourite PWG shows so far_​


----------



## Blasko

After reading 1/4s of 'Brody', I feel like i must get his highspots set on my next payday.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I don't know if it is the highspots set, I got it a the last F1RST show from a dealer.

I give the Funk Bothers/Brody & Hanson match ****. I also wished for a clean finish, or even a dirty finish with a good five minutes left, cause at the end shit was getting hot. My grade pry seems outragously low for this match compared to everyone elses, but I have only been watching wrestling for five year now, and I am not used to this style. I am not like those that remember the glory of the eighties. I can not take a trip down memory lane to visit the attitude era. I don't have memories of ECW and WCW imploding. I started out as a 12 year old John Cena mark and have moved on to better (or at least finer in my sense of the word) wrestling tastes...but for me, this seemed old fashioned. Like sitcoms from the fifties...just not funny to someone that watches Family Guy. Never the less, a classic match, and maybe something I will understand later. We will see.

Also since I don't feel like digging out the 2008 MOTY Thread I am posting this here.

*Chris Hero vs. Low Ki (BOLA 2008 Finals) ******

Now this may seem like the most point fairyish thing to do in the world, but its not. In fact, _this is the only match I have ever gone all out ***** for_. The strikes were legit, the story was great, the submissions excrutiating. It was such a hot match. The best I have ever seen. *Flawless* is the word to describe it. Maybe it's not for everyone, but to me that is wrestling at it's best.

That is my two cents...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Blaskohiro Tenryu- said:


> After reading 1/4s of 'Brody', I feel like i must get his highspots set on my next payday.


I most definitely would. I finished the third disc today, and it's been awesome. Next up is his stuff from New Japan, which means him and Inoki being all uncooperative and stiff because they didn't want to lose - or even sell - to each each.



Maxx Hero said:


> I don't know if it is the highspots set, I got it a the last F1RST show from a dealer.
> 
> I give the Funk Bothers/Brody & Hanson match ****. I also wished for a clean finish, or even a dirty finish with a good five minutes left, cause at the end shit was getting hot. My grade pry seems outragously low for this match compared to everyone elses, but I have only been watching wrestling for five year now, and I am not used to this style. I am not like those that remember the glory of the eighties. I can not take a trip down memory lane to visit the attitude era. I don't have memories of ECW and WCW imploding. I started out as a 12 year old John Cena mark and have moved on to better (or at least finer in my sense of the word) wrestling tastes...but for me, this seemed old fashioned. Like sitcoms from the fifties...just not funny to someone that watches Family Guy. Never the less, a classic match, and maybe something I will understand later. We will see.


I wouldn't worry about it. When I started watching stuff that was completely different from the WWF/E style way back when, I couldn't get into it as much as most, either. I mean, I could see that it was good, but I was often finding that I was almost forcing myself to enjoy the stuff. 

I stuck with it, though, and at some point (I think it was when I watched Flair/Sting from the original Clash way back in like 2003) it clicked. I kept checking out more stuff, and now wrestling from the 80s is my bread and butter. I'll watch guys like Hansen, Murdoch, Jumbo, Flair and Steamboat over 99.9% of just about anything else nowadays... and I still like that just fine, too.

Well... that a nice little pointless story. I'm gonna go get ploughed now.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Fighting Spirit
1. Hero/Toland vs Blade/Edwards (**)
2. Hagadorn vs Primeau (*1/2)
3. Castagnoli vs Romero (**1/2)
4. J.Briscoe/Stevens vs Steenerico (***3/4)
5. Cabana vs Williams (**3/4)
6. Del Rey vs Osiris (1/2)
7. Shingo vs Matt Cross (**1/2)
8. NRC vs Evans/Delirious (***)
9. Morishima vs McGuiness (****)

Great Show. Although the start was shit.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got done watching Death before Dishonor 3 and I must say I was mildly dissapointed with this event.Felt like at least to me a 1 match show but here are my ratings:

Whitmer/Jacobs vs Embassy-**3/4 
Anything Goes Carnage Crew vs RCE-**1/2
Pure Title Match Joe vs Cabana-***1/4
Petey Williams vs AJ Styles-***
Lacey Angels vs Strong/Evans-***
4CS Azireal vs Mcguiness vs Homicide vs Gibson-***1/4
Lethal vs Low Ki-*** 
ROH Title Aries vs Punk-****

I know that doesnt really sound like a one match show but just seemed lackluster to me and the main event was kind of dissapointing to me as well.I mean it was good but barely 4 stars for me.Maybe I just spoiled my self with watching Manhatten Mayhem,Nowhere to Run,and The Future is Now before this as I enjoyed those shows better than this one.Generation Now is up next for me have the last three matches to go.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 15% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Tuesday, February 17th at 10am EST. DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 15% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!


SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Colt Cabana- Good Times, Great Memories
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Tuesday, February 17th at 10am EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


30% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 30% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-2/27 Danbury, CT
-2/28 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-3/1 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping- 3pm Start)
-3/13 Collinsville, IL (St. Louis area)
-3/14 Indianapolis, IN
-3/20 Elizabeth, PA (Pittsburgh area)
-3/21 New York, NY (7th Anniversary Show)
-4/3 Houston, TX
-4/4 Houston, TX (3pm start)
-4/17 Montreal, Quebec
-4/18 Markham, Ontario (Toronto area)
-4/24 Dayton, OH
-4/25 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-6/12 Manassas, VA
-6/26 Detroit, MI


AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 15% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, February 17th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2008 Stage 1

First Round Match*
TJ Perkins vs. Chuck Taylor ***¾

First Round Match*
Brandon Bonham vs. Kenny Omega ***¼

First Round Match*
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ****¾-****

First Round Match*
Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong ****¾-****

First Round Match*
Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan ****½

First Round Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards *****¼

First Round Three-Way Match*
El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Masato Yoshino ****-***¼

First Round No Disqualification Match*
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher ****¼*

_Great show. The 3 matches I was hoping to deliver all did. The NoDQ and Ryan/Lost were great fun as well._​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I lierally heard nothing about last year's BOLA. I never even knew it happened until last month, when people started talking about their copy coming in the mail.


----------



## seabs

*You should try and get it Andy. Both nights are awesome.*


----------



## -GP-

Yeah, that Hero/Ki match seems rather interesting


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH FINAL BATTLE 2008*

1.	Claudio Castagnoli Vs Kenny Omega ( **1/2 )
2.	Rhett Titus Vs Chris Hero Vs Necro Butcher Vs Jerry Lynn ( **3/4 )
3.	Steen & Generico Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ( *** )
4.	Go Shiozaki, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards Vs Erick Stevens, Roderick Strong & Brent Albright ( Streetfight - ***1/2 )
5.	Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima Vs The Briscoes ( ***3/4 )
6.	Tyler Black Vs Austin Aries ( **** )
7.	Nigel Mc Guinness Vs Naomichi Marufuji ( **** - ****1/4 )
8.	Bryan Danielson Vs Takeshi Morishima ( Fight Without Honor - **** - ****1/4 )

Great show overall with not 1 match what stank, the final 4 matches were all quality although they could of been better given the standard of wrestlers involved but that's not taking any thing away from how good they turned out. The only thing what didnt make much sense to me was Aries and Jacobs beating down Black when they've just came out of a big feud but I dont keep up with much news regarding ROH so maybe something happened I missed. Apart from that theres nothing else I can complain about so I'll deffinately give this show a thumbs up to any one wanting to see it.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Ring of Homicide 2:

Anything Goes: Austin Aries v.s Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4*

-A decent brawl, but it ends way too early. I'm still looking forward to their other brawls, but this didn't help much.

The Age of the Fall (Brodie Lee & Delirious) v.s Cheech & Cloudy-**3/4*

-This was an alright squash tag match and was a great way to show off Brodie Lee in his debut. Cheech & Cloudy would make a great undercard tag team in ROH. They aren't too over the top like most of the Chikara teams.

Some Women's Match-*N/A*

-Didn't watch and I don't even remember who was involved.

The Osirian Portal v.s Kevin Steen & El Generico-*3/4**

-The only thing good about this match was Kevin Steen, the rest was 3 idiots pandering to the crowd. Steen was the only one who looked like cared to win this match. The Osirian Portal are hard on the eyes and I hope to never see them in the ring again. Not only are they awful they made El Generico act like an retard the entire match. If I want cheap comedy matches without any substance I'd waste my time and money on Chikara.

FIP Title Match: Necro Butcher v.s Go Shiozaki-***3/4*

-This was an alright FIP match. It was on par with their original match. I didn't rate that one much higher either. It's a brutal match, but besides the strikes there really isn't much else to it. Still fun to watch.

Chris Hero v.s Brent Albright-****1/4-***1/2*

-I really enjoyed this match. It was a lot like the Albright/Pearce battles which I fuckin' love. The first Albright/Pearce match is still my singles MOTY in ROH last year. This match wasn't as great as those encounters, but it had the same old school flow. This was better than Richards/Albright probably would have been so I wasn't upset about it changing. Totally. 

6-Man Mayhem: Hallowicked v.s Rhett Titus v.s Jason Blade v.s Ruckus v.s Davey Richards v.s Claudio Castganoli-***1/2*

-Usually I hate these matches, but Richards and Claudio kept this match from turning into an all out spotfest. Ruckus did his best to screw this one up, but it wasn't enough to keep it down. Rhett Titus was gold during this as well. He is a decent wrestler and should be given another lower midcard feud soon. 

Tyler Black v.s Jerry Lynn-****1/2*

-This match wasn't like the other Lynn matches in ROH with the great heel/face interaction. This was more like the RVD/Lynn matches. It's a definite most watch, too bad their wasn't much of a story.

The Briscoes v.s LAX-*****1/4*

-This was a tremendous main event. It was great seeing LAX and especially Homicide again. The night before certainly wasn't enough in that clusterfuck of an Irontag match. This was a brutal match that left both Briscoes bloody. This is exactly what I hoped for from LAX and I'd rather see them return than the Motor City Machine Guns. If MCMG were to return again I'd rather see Shelley in singles competition. I was also glad the Briscoes ended up winning after Homicide kicked out of the J-Driller. It just wouldn't seem right to have LAX just steamroll through the tag division without being on the actual roster. Good booking to such a great match.


----------



## smitlick

Ring of Honor - Battle of St.Paul
1. The Dangerous Angels vs The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew (**1/2)
2. Rhett Titus vs Michael Elgin (DUD)
3. Jimmy Rave vs Michael Elgin (*)
4. BJ Whitmer vs Shingo (**3/4)
5. The Briscoes vs Primeau/Franklin vs Akuma/Hallowicked vs Jigsaw/Quack (***) Was like a coolish squash match for the Briscoes
6. Homicide/Cabana vs Pearce/Albright (**3/4)
7. Delrious vs Romero vs Stevens vs Evans (***)
8. Roderick Strong vs Christopher Daniels (***1/2)
9. Takeshi Morishima vs Austin Aries (****)

Underrated Show.


----------



## KaijuFan

Glad to hear Battle of St. Paul isn't so bad. Snatched it in a Big 10 sale a couple of months ago and still haven't gotten around to watching it.


----------



## KingKicks

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2008 Stage 2

Quarter Final*
Brandon Bonham vs. Nigel McGuinness **¾

Quarter Final*
Low Ki vs. Masato Yoshino ***¾

Quarter Final*
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins *****-****¼

Quarter Final*
Chris Hero vs. Scott Lost ****¾

Semi Final*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Low Ki **½

Semi Final*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero *****-****¼

3 vs. 3 vs. 3 Special Attraction Match*
Kenny Omega, Joey Ryan and Chuck Taylor vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong and Davey Richards vs. El Generico, Nick Jackson and Necro Butcher *N/R

BOLA Final*
Low Ki vs. Chris Hero *****¼-****½*

_Awesome...AWESOME show. First two matches were decent and then the show is just awesome onwards. The special attraction match is 1 of the funniest, most enjoyable matches I've watched in a very long time and the final is just a stiff battle. Tournament MVP - Bryan Danielson.

1 last thing....Fuck You Brandon Bonham _​


----------



## -Mystery-

Nice BOLA 2008 ratings. I have it lying around my dorm room somewhere and will probably start watching it as soon as I finish the SNME DVD. Would you say it's the best BOLA to date?


----------



## KingKicks

It's close between 2007 and 2008 but I would say it is. Having 2 nights instead of 3 was better imo and alot easier to get through.

It's a damn shame that McGuinness got hurt though, otherwise McGuinness/Ki could of been rather awesome.


----------



## -GP-

Watched the BOLA 2008 final last night off the download section and the whole show is difinitely going on my next purchase.

Ki and Hero just stiffing each other to hell and beyond is a thing of beauty. 
There were a couple of bits where i'm not sure if Hero was selling or if he was legit knocked close to out.

Should be well interesting to see how Ki works in the E...personally half the fun of his matches is just him kicking the shit out of some poor fella :side:


----------



## KingKicks

Ki/Hero was just so awesome, even with just the top rope lol.

Watching BOLA makes me wish that Hero was used so much better in ROH. He tends to be so awesome everywhere else.


----------



## KingCrash

I still don't understand why Hero isn't used well in ROH. Watched some wXw matches with him and can't figure out why they don't let him do that instead of the half-speed KO Kid.

And I told everyone by the time they finished BOLA they'd hate Brandon Bonham.


----------



## Maxx Hero

There is nothing wrong with Kid Krazy...botches happen and it was a mistake.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah everyone should try and see this years BOLA. Both nights are amazing.

Hero's never really been used well in ROH. Largely because of his status with Sweet N Sour. Shame really cause he has some fuckin awesome matches in PWG and WxW.*


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got done with the second DVD that I just got Generation Now and I must say this might be one of my favorite ROH shows that I own as there really wasnt a bad match on the show and this show really made me want to pick up some more 2006 events.

Generation Now

Claudio Castagnoli vs Delerious-***
Sal Rinaruo & Jimmy Rave vs Ace Steel & Colt Cabana-**3/4
Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
Mark Briscoe vs Homicide-***
*Generation Next Last Stand*
Clark,Richards,Irish Airbourne vs Aries,Strong,Evans,Sydal-****1/4
Christian Cage vs Christopher Daniels-***1/2
*ROH World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness-****1/4

This is one of the most entertaining shows of ROH all the way through.The 8 Man Tag was nonstop action throughout.The Cage/Daniels match wasnt the best match but was very entertaining.And the main event was a clinic to start out and then kicked up at the end with an interesting ending.And not even a bad match on the undercard.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Any reccomended Tyler Black matches from IWA?


----------



## bmxmadb53

StylinProfilin said:


> Any reccomended Tyler Black matches from IWA?


His feud with Josh Abercrombie (Raymond) was superb.


----------



## Sephiroth

bmxmadb53 said:


> His feud with Josh Abercrombie (Raymond) was superb.


No...it wasn't


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Has anyone seen ROH - Best In The World before?









Ring Of Honor special collection of some of the best bouts held by ROH featuring stars from around the world including Samoa Joe, Kenta Kobashi, AJ Styles, Dragon Kid, KENTA, Lance Storm, CM Punk, Terry Funk, Takeshi Morishima, and more!

Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi- New York, NY 10/01/05
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi- Detroit, MI, 3/30/06
KENTA vs. Austin Aries Chicago Ridge, IL, 6/24/06
Samoa Joe vs. Kikutaro with Mick Foley Elizabeth, NJ, 2/19/05
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 4/01/06)
CM Punk vs. Terry Funk- Philadelphia, PA, 9/20/03
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match- Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07)
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Race to the Top Tournament Finals Edison, NJ, 7/28/07)
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 4/14/07) 


Looks awesome I've got it downloading now the only match I've seen from this set is the Joe/Kobashi match but the quality was terrible when I managed to see it a couple of years ago


----------



## WillTheBloody

kicky_crowbar said:


> Has anyone seen ROH - Best In The World before?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/350622-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html



kicky_crowbar said:


> Looks awesome I've got it downloading now


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00175GAEM/ref=dp_olp_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1234709448&sr=8-1


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH: Bound By Hate*

Jerry Lynn vs Davey Richards - ***

Brodie Lee & Delirious vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus - **

Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong vs Go Shiozaki & Eddie Edwards - ***1/2

Dog Collar Match
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs - ****

Alex Payne vs Grizlly Redwood - *

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Kenny Omega - ***3/4
-This was frickin' awesome! Marked out for the double cattle mutilation. Very underrated match.

ROH World Title match:
Nigel McGuinness vs Necro Butcher - ***
-Wasn't expecting much, due to Necro's injury, but it ended up being pretty good.

ROH World Tag Team Title match:
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs The Briscoes - ****


~Good show, I wasn't blown away by anything in particular, but with two **** matches and a triple threat that comes very close, it's more than worth a watch for any ROH fan.


----------



## KingKicks

Decided to finally get the 2004 ROH DVD's I recently bought watched.

*ROH 2nd Year Anniversary Show

Pure Title First Round*
CM Punk vs. John Walters ****¼-***½*
Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams *****
Josh Daniels vs. Matt Stryker **¼*
AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave ***¾*

Dunn and Marcos vs. The Outcast Killaz *N/R*
*
Country Whipping Match*
Special K vs. The Carnage Crew ****

*Pure Title Second Round*
CM Punk vs. Doug Williams ****½*
AJ Styles vs. Matt Stryker ****¼-***½*
*
ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The Backseat Boyz ***½*

*ROH Title Four Corner Survival*
Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff ****½*

*Pure Title Final*
CM Punk vs. AJ Styles ****¾*

_Better show then I was expecting, made me remember how much I miss Punk in ROH._​


----------



## KYSeahawks

ROH Final Battle 2008

Kenny Omega vs Claudio Castagnoli-**1/2

4 Corner Survival
Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher vs Rhett Titus-**3/4

ROH Tag Team Title Match
Jacobs/Delerious vs Steen/Generico-**1/2

NYC Street Fight
Stevens/Albright/Strong vs Richards/Edwards/Shiozaki-***1/4

Dream Tag Match
Briscoes vs Nakajima/Sasaki-***1/4

#1 Conetnder Match
Austin Aries vs Tyler Black-***3/4

ROH World Title
Marifuji vs Nigel McGuiness-****1/4

Fight Without Honor
Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson-****1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

You guys are welcome 

6 Matches from NJPW 2/15/09 Show

Top Matches from Kensuke Office Show 2/11/09 (NAKA VS. KENTA)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Anybody watched the KENTA title defence yet? Or is it only available as of... like, today? I actually started downloading it from DVDVR about 20 minutes ago, but obviously haven't been able to check it out yet.


----------



## Blasko

Andy3000 said:


> Anybody watched the KENTA title defence yet? Or is it only available as of... like, today? I actually started downloading it from DVDVR about 20 minutes ago, but obviously haven't been able to check it out yet.


 8 HOURS REMAIN.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Sephiroth said:


> No...it wasn't


Run into a knife.


----------



## smitlick

*Ring of Honor - Main Event Spectacles*

*1. Field of Honor Match*
Dan Maff vs Colt Cabana
**

2. Xavier & Nigel McGuiness vs John Walters & Tony Mamaluke
**3/4

3. Matt Stryker vs Justin Credible
**

*4. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs Special K
**3/4

5. Homicide vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

*6. Scramble Cage Match*
The Backseat Boys vs The Carnage Crew vs Special K vs SAT vs Jack Evans & Teddy Hart
***1/2
Pretty average really. Just a heap of cool high spots.

*7. Four Corner Survival Match*
Steve Corino vs CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe
****

*8. Number 1 Contenders Trophy*
AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson
***3/4
Good match but it seemed to drag on for me... Maybe cause it was later at night at which i was watching this or because the match before was rather good.​


----------



## HavocD

*PWG:BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES 2008*
*NIGHT 1*

TJ Perkins vs. Chuck Taylor **1/4
Brandon Bonham vs. Kenny Omega **3/4
Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness ***3/4 - ****
Low Ki vs. Roderick Strong ***1/4
Scott Lost vs. Joey Ryan ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards ****
El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/4
*NO DQ Match* - Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher ***


----------



## Platt

video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d50WuTgadSU


----------



## seabs

*Dragon Gate The Final Gate 2008*

*Super Siesar, Siesar BOY & Super Shenlong II vs.
Kenichiro Arai, Jorge Rivera & The Turboman*
_***_

*Anthony W. Mori & Akira Tozawa vs. Don Fujii & Magnitude Kishiwada*
_**_

*Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series 7th:
"Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa vs. Akebono*
_1/2*_

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Taku Iwasa*
_**_

*3 Way Survival Match, Losing Unit Must Dismiss:
Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs.
Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs.
BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki & m.c.KZ.*
_***1/2_

*Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title:
Cyber Kong & YAMATO (c) s. Jushin Thunder Liger & CIMA*
_***3/4+_

*Open the Dream Gate Title:
Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Naruki Doi*
_****1/4_

*Overall:*
_Good show. Undercard was lacking bar a good fun opener. Really good to see Liger in a Dragon Gate ring too. Main event was great. Not as good as the Dead Or Alive or Gate Of Generation Shows but still pretty good to it's own._​


----------



## Blasko

Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series 7th:
"Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa vs. Akebono
1/2*

much, much lower. Especially since Bono-chan fell asleep during.


----------



## seabs

*At least Stalker tried. I guess. Watched any of the NJPW show yet?*


----------



## KingKicks

*NJPW ISM 2/15/09 PPV(What I've seen anyway)* 

Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto ****½*

*CMLL World Welterweight Title Match*
Mistico vs. Mephisto ****

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match*
Tiger Mask vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ****¼ *

Kurt Angle vs. Giant Bernard *****

*IWGP Tag Team Title Match*
Team 3D vs. Togi Makabe and Toru Yano ***¼*

*IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura *****¼*

_Alright show with an awesome main event. I found Angle/Bernard kinda difficult to get into and I could probably go slightly higher on Liger/Tiger on another watch. Can't wait for Tana/Angle._
​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Definitely gonna download that main event at some point. Still need to download KENTA/Kat since my last attempt at it fucked up after 16%.

Speaking of which... anybody else watched it yet? I know Seabs gave it ****+.


----------



## Devildude

*Re: KENTA vs Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009*

*NJPW 2/15/09 (incomplete - only watched available matches):*

Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Gotoh - ***3/4
Mistico vs Mephisto (CMLL Welterweight Title Match) - **
Justin "Thunder" Liger vs Tiger Mask IV (IWGP Jr/ Heavyweight Title Match) - ***
Kurt Angle vs Giant Bernard - ***
Team 3D vs Togi Makabe & Toru Yano (IWGP Tag Team Title Match) - **1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match) - ****1/4

Solid show, great main event. Comfortably in my top ten this year and may be higher on a second viewing. Also, watching Mistico for the first time was a huge disappointment, hopefully it was just a bad match and not an overall reflection on his work in general.


----------



## smitlick

*Ring of Honor - Good Times Great Memories*

*1. Six Man Mayhem Match*
Gran Akuma vs Delirious vs Jigsaw vs Pelle Primeau vs Hallowicked vs Mike Quackenbush
***

2. Christopher Daniels vs Erick Stevens
**1/2

*3. Four Corner Survival*
Homicide vs Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave
**3/4

4. Rocky Romero vs Austin Aries
**3/4

*5. ROH Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs Shingo
***3/4

6. Alex Payne vs Bobby Dempsey
Didnt happen

7. Alex Payne vs Tank Toland
1/2

8. Roderick Strong vs Jack Evans
***1/2

*9. ROH Tag Title Match*
The Briscoes vs The Motor City Machine Guns
****3/4

10. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce
***​


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> *5. ROH Title Match*
> Takeshi Morishima vs Shingo


I'm hoping you just forgot to post a rating here and didn't skip this. I have it at ****1/2 and it's one of the most underrated matches in ROH history IMHO. I fucking loved every second.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Driven*

*Roderick Strong, Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Delirious, Erick Stevens & Matt Cross *
_***1/2_

*Matt Sydal vs. Claudio Castagnoli *
_***1/4_

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. BJ Whitmer *
_***1/4_

*Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau *
_1/2*_

*Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ROH World Tag Team Championships* 
_****_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH World Championship*
_*_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson*
_*****_

*Bonus Matches:*

*Lacey & Rain vs. Daizee Haze & MsChif *
_**3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero* 
_***1/4_

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Adam Pearce - ROH World Championship* 
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA *
_****1/2+_

*Overall:*
_Awesome show. The Danielson/McGuinness main event is absolutely awesome and having a match such as Danielson/KENTA on the bonus matches is quite something. Definite purchase if only just for the two Danielson matches._​


----------



## vivalabrave

Seabs said:


> *Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson*
> _*****_​


Awesome. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH Bound By Hate

Davey Richards v.s Jerry Lynn-****1/4*

-A very good opener. It went back to the Lynn heel/face dynamic that has worked so well. I did enjoy Black/Lynn a little more, but these are the kind of matches Lynn should be in. Too bad we won't see one against Adam Pearce.

Kenny King & Rhett Titus v.s Delirious & Brodie Lee-**3/4*

-A decent tag match to put over Delirious and Brodie Lee. Not much else.

Go Shiozaki & Eddie Edwards v.s Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong-*****

-A very good tag match here, but Roderick Strong is a genius in any type of match. I just wish we had gotten more Go/Strong interaction. They really should have had a singles match in ROH.

Dog Collar Match: Jimmy Jacobs v.s Austin Aries-*****1/4*

-Oh my god... This was a fuckin' blood bath and actually got good timing unlike the prior brawls these two put on. I can't wait to see the I Quit between these two. This match was up there with the B.J. Whitmer matches from IWA-MS last year and hopefully the next one lives up to the hype. The only thing I really disliked about this match was the ending. Jacobs had just put Aries into the End Time and had it locked in for a good time, but right afterwards Aries locks in the Last Chancery and wins right away. It was kind of lackluster and made Jimmy Jacobs look really weak. He should have held on for at least a 45 seconds to a minute. Ehh whatever, this was still an incredible match.

Alex Payne v.s Grizzley Redwood-*3/4**

-Nothing great here with the lamest thing since Delirious, Grizzley Redwood. What a kid.

Tyler Black v.s Kenny Omega v.s Bryan Danielson-****1/4*

-This was a very good triple threat match, but it seemed more about crowd interaction than 3 people trying to win a match. Kenny Omega was pretty good in this outing. There was one spot I really didn't like with Tyler Black doing a moonsault on a bridging Danielson and Omega. Why he couldn't he just kick them? I guess they wanted an over the top spot to piss me off. Nevermind that. Now, Bryan Danielson was of course awesome in this match making both Omega and even Black at times look like they were not even close to his league. In conclusion the match is just a lot of fun.

ROH Title Match: Necro Butcher v.s Nigel McGuinness-***1/2*

-At first this match looked like it was going to completely bomb with Necro looking like an oaf as Nigel attempted to work over him. However, it picked up when Nigel started going for Necro's injured leg. They also had some nice nearfalls near the end when Brodie Lee and Delirious ruin the match. This had potential to be a *** match even with it not being a Necro style brawl. Oh well, maybe next time.

ROH Tag Team Title Match: The Briscoes v.s El Generico & Kevin Steen-*****1/2*

-Incredible tag team match here. These two teams are always great against eachother and they didn't lose a step after not facing eachother for so long, but I got to admit I never actually saw their Ladder War and don't try talking me into it. I usually hate Ladder matches, so I avoided seeing it. However, this match was good enough to suffice my wrestling needs. I'm totally looking forward to another match between these two teams and I think they have another one already out on DVD. I'll totally get there... someday.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: KENTA vs Nakajima - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship - Kensuke Office 11.02.2009*



Devildude said:


> Solid show, great main event. Comfortably in my top ten this year and may be higher on a second viewing. Also, watching Mistico for the first time was a huge disappointment, hopefully it was just a bad match and not an overall reflection on his work in general.


He jarred his knee early in the match, which is why he seemed off the rest of the way. Trust me, the guy is fantastic, but the Lucha style takes a bit of getting used to. I'm hardly a luch nut myself, but Mistico really is awesome.

Fresh, you'd hate the Ladder War. Truly.


----------



## vivalabrave

KeepItFresh said:


> The only thing I really disliked about this match was the ending. Jacobs had just put Aries into the End Time and had it locked in for a good time, but right afterwards Aries locks in the Last Chancery and wins right away. It was kind of lackluster and made Jimmy Jacobs look really weak. He should have held on for at least a 45 seconds to a minute. Ehh whatever, this was still an incredible match.


Yeah, I felt the exact same way until I saw the after match promo both guys cut. Jimmy said he tapped to save himself for the I Quit match the next week or whenever it was. Pretty great promo actually, as Jacobs always seems to give whens he's in that backstage environment.

Great review, btw. I really enjoy reading these. I need to get on that Briscoes/Steenerico match as I've had it sitting on my computer for a while now.

Kind of off topic but I miss Glazer's reviews. Haven't seen him post in months.


----------



## smitlick

WillTheBloody said:


> I'm hoping you just forgot to post a rating here and didn't skip this. I have it at ****1/2 and it's one of the most underrated matches in ROH history IMHO. I fucking loved every second.


i forgot to put a rating. It was good considering im not a fan of Shingo.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: feb25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 2/24 at 10am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Ric Flair Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


SAVE ALMOST 50% OFF PHILADELPHIA TICKETS- TV TAPINGS!!!

You can now save almost 50% off tickets for next weekend's Ring of Honor TV Tapings in Philadelphia at The Arena (former ECW Arena), 7 Ritner Street, Philadelphia, PA 19148. The start times are 7:30pm for the event next Saturday night (Feb. 28th) and a special 3pm bell time for the event next Sunday afternoon (March 1st).

Here is how you can save on these tickets:
1) All tickets have already been discounted 25% off at www.rohwrestling.com under the "Tickets" section.
2) Use the 25% off discount code listed above during the checkout process to save an additional 25% off the current sale price.

Here is the list of talent scheduled to appear in Philadelphia:

-ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness
-Bryan Danielson
-Tyler Black
-ROH World Tag Team Champion Kevin Steen
-Austin Aries
-Jerry Lynn
-Jay Briscoe
-Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards with Larry Sweeney
-Kenny Omega (3/1 only)
-Jimmy Jacobs
-Kenny King
-Rhett Titus
-Brent Albright
-Brodie Lee
-Sara del Rey
-Claudio Castagnoli
-The Necro Butcher
-Dark City Fight Club
-Cheech & Cloudy

Plus more to be announced!!!

Offer ends on 2/24 at 10am EST. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Retro time, I guess.

*Ricky Steamboat v Jimmy Snuka (All Japan Pro Wrestling, 6/3/81)*

So, it would seem that I need to completely re-evaluate my opinion of Jimmy Snuka, because God damn, any time I find him on my screen from any footage pre-1985, I find myself smiling like a big goofy kid.

I was always under the impression that he was pretty awful, but he seemed to suffer from the "WWF syndrome" (think I'm gonna trademark that shit) when he went to, you guessed it, the WWF. The same thing happened with guys like Jim Duggan, Junkyard Dog, Butch Reed, Don Muraco, and from what I've seen of him from Memphis, the Honky Tonk Man - they're wrestling in a promotion that is probably the least "workrate heavy" on the planet, fuelled by the glitz and glamour of Hulkamania, and as such, almost everybody else would fall into "character driven" line. Duggan, the best brawler in the world in 1985, was content to yell "HOOOOOOOOOOOO, TOUGH GUY", wave an American flag and give a thumbs up. Junkyard Dog literally became a lethargic embarrassment, and was a far, far cry from the pro-wrestler that spearheaded Bill Watts' Mid-South territory's surge to greatness. Honky Tonk Man was given a gimmick that meant he could get away with doing almost nothing in terms of actually wrestling, and thus became completely atrocious. Snuka and Muraco... well, they fell into the exact same trap, and that was a "let's get high and be shit" trap. Simply put; very few guys that stood out in other promotions for their exceptional (or even good) wrestling ability just couldn't do the same in the WWF (which is probably the reason Ricky Steamboat never won the WWF title).

But in All Japan, Snuka has grown on me immensely. I watched the Real World Tag League final from 1981 about 5 months ago and loved it. Snuka was great in it, but I figured he was having a REALLY good day and that Brody - his partner - was carrying the load for his team. Then I realised it was ferakin' BRODY I was talking about, and Brody does NOT carry the load for his team. Ever. 5 months and a shit load of footage later, Snuka is a guy that strikes me as being underrated as Hell.

And he's great in this. Both are. It starts out with some really spirited leapfrog, headlocks and armdrag exchanges. Steamboat is the better wrestler, of course (Steambost > pretty much everybody, though), but it's actually Snuka that's keeping this one tight. Steamboat's basically 3 years into his career at this point, and while there's no denying his exceptional ability, it wasn't 'til mid-81 that he seemed to really click everything together and reach a level that was virtually flawless (maybe not so coincidentally, his two matches with Snuka happened in mid-81). With Snuka being the heel here, it makes sense for him to be controlling things anwyay, but he really comes across as a ring general.

I love how they use something as simple as a criss-cross spot to get people into things. They mix it up really nicely with leapfrogs and karate chops - both use them, and each guy's chop is over really well - but break it up with flying headscissors and headlocks. Really simple, yet really effective. The way they slow things down is perfect, too. Both guys are still hitting the ropes a million miles an hour, but this time they run straight into each other and knock themselves ouside the ring. Snuka does this really great sell where he stumbles back like he's legit KO'd and falls through the middle rope. Steamboat, on the other hand, apparently doesn't care about his well-being and takes a ridiculous fall, almost bending himself in half backwards over the middle rope before landing on his head on the floor.

Snuka botches a springboard coming back into the ring, flipping forward and landing on the mat, but he recovers really well from it. When the wrestlers in Japan botch something to that extent, the crowd laugh. It's not meant to be insulting like a "You fucked up" chant, but it often rattles the wrestlers, especially the gaijin. Snuka, instead of drawing a blank and meandering for a minute while he tries to get things back on track, composes himself then and there, and really re-establishes himself as a crazed madman by headbutting the living shit out of Steamboat. Steamboat juices, and the crowd are "oooohhh"-ing at Snuka again. I love shit like that.

Snuka is really amazing in his heat segment here. He does nothing fancy, but man does he ever establish himself as being an unstable lunatic. His facial expressions are cool as shit, almost Randy Savage-esque, and the way he bites Steamboat's head leaves a fucking AWESOME visual with the blood covering his mouth. Jimmy Snuka looks like a motherfucking cannibal, and it's probably the best thing ever.

The finish - or lack thereof - is probably disappointing overall, but I've become so apathetic to non-finishes in 1980s All Japan that it doesn't really bother me now. In all fairness, this is probably one of the better non-finishes anyway, because Steamboat goes postal and whoops the shit out of Snuka, hooking him up in a tree of woe and swinging and chopping at anybody that tries to stop him from killing a fool. Joe Higuchi takes his mandatory beating as well, and I marked at Steamer losing his shit and chopping him right in the fucking skull. THIS is the Ricky Steamboat I wanted to see at Wrestlemania III. Anybody that fucks with the Dragon should die in the name of Lord Steamboat, and Jimmy Snuka sure as Hell fucked with the dragon.

Awesome match. ****1/2*


----------



## straightedge015

Really great review. I'm gonna have to seek that out because I've never been impressed with Snuka either


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Thanks, man.

If you're looking for a few of his matches that highlight his ability, I'd suggest the above match against Steamboat, the '81 RWTL final (which I think you've seen anyway), a tag from Georgia in '82 (I think... early '82) with Gordy against DiBiase and Steve O, and a really great tag from Toronto with Ray Stevens against Steamboat and Youngblood (I know that aired on G+ in Japan).

There's another few matches I have on a couple other wrestler comps as well, and all of them intrigue me quite a bit (Snuka v Murdoch should be fun).


----------



## straightedge015

Yeah I've seen the tag final. All I remember is Hansen going nuts on the outside though. I'll keep an eye out for the tags, as Ray Stevens vs. Steamboat sounds like it could be an awesome match up there.


----------



## Platt

Calling it now April 25th Cabana wins the ROH title.


----------



## Blasko

Platt said:


> Calling it now April 25th Cabana wins the ROH title.


 *The Universe.


----------



## Sephiroth

Platt said:


> Calling it now April 25th Cabana wins the ROH title.


I'm confused...


----------



## Platt

Cabana was just released and April 25th is the next show in Chicago.


----------



## Blasko

Colt is probably the best case champion now. He's everything and then some. 

Forget Jerry Lynn, he can wait another 10 years.


----------



## Platt

Now is a perfect time for Colt to be back in ROH with TV coming. What better person to have on your show, plus they can bring back Good Times Great Memories as a way of introducing new people to the TV audience.


----------



## Sephiroth

He was? Wow. That's a shock.


----------



## -Mystery-

I might demand a refund if Cabana isn't in the house for 3/20. It's bad enough D'lo won't be there.


----------



## -GP-

Cabana got canned? 
Sorry for the guy and everything, but at least now we get to actually, you know, see him again.


----------



## peep4life

Colt might have had the worst WWE run ever, at least Colin Delaney and Braden Walker got to win a match.


----------



## smitlick

yay Colt would be awesome for ROH TV. Hopefully we see London back in ROH soon to.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Anybody up for either a Colt Cabana or Paul London heel run? Eh? Eeeehhhh?

For me, nay to Colt Daddy and a yay to Paul London. He should play up how bitter and douchy he was in his recent interview. Plus, the company would be getting really fucking crowded with singles faces, and could use another credible heel other than Jacobs and Nigel. And no, I don't count Aries OR Hero; they're fucking sideshows now, apparently. :no:

With these returns (Cabana/London/Nana/Nakajima) and new talent (D'lo/Bison/FLAIR/Luchadors?), does ROH feel a little like a big box of randomly-assorted action figures? IDK, it's a strange new world I guess.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Cabana won't be heel...but London could def go heel in my book.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Respect Is Earned
*

*1. ROH Title Match*
Takeshi Morishima vs BJ Whitmer
*

2. Rocky Romero vs Naomichi Marufuji
***

*3. ROH Tag Titles*
The Briscoes vs Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal
***3/4

4. Roderick Strong vs Delirious
***1/2

5. KENTA & Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima & Bryan Danielson
****

6. Tank Toland vs Brent Albright
**

7. Davey Richards vs Erick Stevens
**3/4

8. Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze
**

9. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce vs Steenerico vs Irish Airborne vs Primeau & Franklin
**1/2


----------



## bmxmadb53

Maxx Hero said:


> Cabana won't be heel...but London could def go heel in my book.


This.


----------



## HavocD

*PWG:BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES 2008*
*NIGHT 2*

Brandon Bonham vs. Nigel McGuinness **1/2
Low Ki vs. Masato Yoshino ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. TJ Perkins ****
Chris Hero vs. Scott Lost ***3/4
Low Ki vs. Nigel McGuinness **1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ****+
Kenny Omega, Joey Ryan, & Chuck Taylor vs. Austin Aries, Davey Richards, & Roderick Strong vs. Nick Jackson, Necro Butcher, & El Generico ***3/4
Chris Hero vs. Low Ki ****1/2 ... Awesome...


----------



## -GP-

Speaking of Cabana, apparently this is from his MySpace blog:


> SEEYA!!!!!
> Yes. I was released by WWE.
> 
> There's only two things that are on my mind right now.
> 
> 1) Move back to Chicago
> *2) Go to England and Professionally Wrestle Johnny Saint*
> 
> There'll be a lot more to come, but for now, sit tight.
> 
> Goodbye Scotty Goldman.
> Hello (again) Colt Cabana!
> 
> GOOD TIMES, GREAT MEMORIES!


British promoters better be reading this...:side:


----------



## KingKicks

-GP- said:


> Speaking of Cabana, apparently this is from his MySpace blog:
> 
> British promoters better be reading this...:side:


I'm sure he'll be on the rescheduled Pro Wrestling Octane show.


----------



## Tarfu

*CHIKARA - Face With A View*

1. Super Fun Times Over-The-Top, Elimination Style, No-Holds-Barred, Masked-Dudes-Welcome, Battle Royal of Doom (and Honor) ***½*

2. Fire Ant vs. Escorpion Egipcio *****

3. Cheech Hernandez & "Cloudy" Day vs. 2.0 ****½*

4. Soldier Ant vs. Ophidian ****¼*

5. Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs. The Sea Donsters *****

6. Frightmare vs. Brodie Lee **½*

7. Super Smash Bros. & Ultimo Breakfast vs. F.I.S.T. ****¾*

8. Mike Quackenbush vs. Buck Hawke *****

9. Equinox & Lince Dorado & Helios vs. Vin Gerard & STIGMA & Colin Delaney ******

-----

Once again a good Chiky show, with only a couple of lows. The main event was a great example of what 6-man tags are all about, and the ending was just DOPE. I was about to write a full review, but fuck, CHIKARA is way too fun to be reviewed like a generic wrestling show. Even most of the star ratings do great injustice, but whatever. 

Now someone please donate a poor man a few bucks to purchase Revelation X...


----------



## KingKicks

To those in the UK, what is the longest you've had to wait for an ROH order?

Usually the order always takes a week after I order it but my most recent order has taken alot longer then usual, maybe because it's a very big order.

It was shipped a week after I ordered it, and that was just over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Platt

How big? I have had larger orders take 2+ weeks. Longest ever (not including ones that never showed) was 3 months cos they sent it via Canada :lmao


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> How big? I have had larger orders take 2+ weeks. Longest ever (not including ones that never showed) was 3 months cos they sent it via Canada :lmao


3 months :lmao Wow

It's 7 DVD's and 2 T-shirts.


----------



## Platt

Thats not the worst I've had either one parcel from a trader took 6 months to arrive, god knows where that one had been.


----------



## KingKicks

Jeez that is fucked up lol.

If my order ends up not arriving this week, I'll just have to email ROH.


----------



## KeepItFresh

Are you sure he was never planning on sending it?


----------



## Platt

Not 6 months for him to send, 6 months after he posted. When it finally came the post mark was dated when he said he sent.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH – BEST IN THE WORLD*

1.	Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ( New York, NY 01/10/05 - ***** )
2.	AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ( Detroit, MI, 30/03/06 - ***1/2 - ***3/4 )
3.	KENTA vs. Austin Aries ( Chicago Ridge, IL, 24/06/06 - ****1/4 )
4.	Samoa Joe vs. Ebasan Jack with Mick Foley ( Elizabeth, NJ, 19/02/05 - *1/2 )
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 01/04/06 - ***3/4 )
6.	CM Punk vs. Terry Funk ( Philadelphia, PA, 20/09/03 - *1/2 )
7.	Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07 - ****1/4 )
8.	Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ( Race to the Top Tournament Finals Edison, NJ, 28/07/07 - ****1/4 - ****1/2 )
9.	Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 14/04/07 - **** )

This was a great compilation of ROH matches I cannot recommend this set enough


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Joe vs Punk II

1. TJ Dalton vs Davey Andrews
None

2. Delirious vs Jay Lethal
**1/2

3. Daizee Haze vs Traci Brooks
**

4. Four Corner Survival
Trent Acid vs Matt Sydal vs Angel Dust vs Josh Daniels
**1/4

5. Nigel McGuiness & Chad Collyer vs Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer
**1/2

6. The Carnage Crew vs TJ Dalton & Davey Andrews
*1/2

7. Homicide & Rocky Romero vs Jack Evans & Roderick Strong
***1/4

8. I Quit Match
Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

9. ROH Title Match
Samoa Joe vs CM Punk
****3/4


----------



## HavocD

*CHIKARA: Revelation X 2009*

1. F.I.S.T. vs. Lince Dorado & Helios ***1/4
2. Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood vs. Hallowicked & Frightmare **1/4
3. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Ray **1/2
4. Order Of The Neo Solar Temple vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush **3/4
5. The UnStable vs. Cheech Hernandez & KC "Cloudy" Day ***
6. Los Ice Creams vs. Fabulous Two **1/2
7. Eddie Kingston vs. Delirious ** 1/2
8. The Colony vs. Osirian Portal ***3/4 - ****
9. Ladder Match: Equinox vs. Vin Gerard ***1/2


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH World Title Classic*

The New and Improved Carnage Crew vs. Dunn and Marcos *¾*

Six Man Mayhem*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rainman vs. Loc vs. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal vs. Caprice Coleman ***¼*

Alex Shelley, Roderick Strong and Austin Aries vs. John Walters, Matt Stryker and Jimmy Rave ****½

ROH World Title Match*
Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk *****¾-*****

Ultimate Endurance Match*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans and Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana and Ace Steel ****-***¼*​


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 2, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

For a limited time only, take advantage of the very rare, BUY 2, GET 1 FREE ROH DVD SALE. You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 2 you purchase. Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 2 you purchase. If you buy 4 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 6 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 8 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, March 3rd at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 2, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!


20% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 20% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-3/13 Collinsville, IL (St. Louis area)
-3/14 Indianapolis, IN
-3/20 Elizabeth, PA (Pittsburgh area)
-3/21 New York, NY (7th Anniversary Show)
-4/3 Houston, TX
-4/4 Houston, TX (3pm start)
-4/17 Montreal, Quebec
-4/18 Markham, Ontario (Toronto area)
-4/24 Dayton, OH
-4/25 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-6/12 Manassas, VA
-6/26 Detroit, MI

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, March 3rd at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.



NEW MERCHANDISE!!!

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Injustice II- Edison, NJ 1/17/09 (DVD)








Features Nigel McGuinness defending the ROH World Title against Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn; Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves in a Lumberjack Strap Match; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs; plus more.
1. Brent Albright vs. Rhett Titus
2. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Damian Wayne vs. Sean Denny (Four Corner Survival)
3. Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Three Way Match)
4. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (Lumberjack Strap Match)
5. Grizzly Redwood vs. Chris Escobar
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match)

Full Circle- Manassas, VA 1/16/09 (DVD)








Features ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries; Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves; Delirious vs. The Necro Butcher; plus more.
1. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne
2. Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny
3. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher
4. Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards
5. Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (Non Title Match)

Inside The Office with Rene Goulet (DVD-R)

Are you on his booking sheet?

You are tonight, as you join your assigned road agent for a journey inside the massive WWE operation.

Join us as one of Vince McMahon's most trusted road agents takes us inside the locker rooms, offices, hotel rooms, and just about anywhere he was assigned in his career as an agent.

WWE Royal Rumble 2009 (DVD)

1. ECW Title Match: Jack Swagger vs, Matt Hardy
2. WWE Women's Title Match: Beth Phoenix vs. Melina
3. World Title Match: John Cena vs. JBL with Shawn Michaels
4. WWE Title Match: Jeff Hardy vs. Edge
5. Royal Rumble 2009

-Necro Butcher "Warning" T-Shirt








-Brent Albright "Submission Technician" T-Shirt


----------



## Blasko

I marked for the new Necro shirt.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Those DVD covers are great. Those shirts are greater. Those matches are...um...

Any reviews / thoughts on the new shows?


----------



## KingKicks

Really liking the new covers and T-Shirts.

If I remember right, both shows were ment to be pretty good especially for being the first shows of the year.

Jacobs/Danielson interests me more then anything else.


----------



## -Mystery-

I may have to grab the Necro shirt on 3/20. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Holy crap this could not have came at a better time just got my tzx check and pay check tommorrow I think I might make my biggest ROH purchase ever Might buy 4 to get the 2 free but need some help for my dvds that I am thinking about.

Anybody their is Injustice II or Full Circle worth the money.Injustice sounds like a fun show and the double main event sounds good but what about the undercard with the triple threat and tag match with Stevens/Strong vs American Wolves.

I know I wanna get:
All Star Extravagenza IV
Bound By Hate
FYF:Liverpool

But after that I have no idea what I want to get and thats where I need help with the other dvds I mean Injustice II might be a free selection but then I need three more to fill out the rest of my order.I am choosing between these.

French Connection
Ring of Homicide 2
Return of the 187
Battle of the Best
Age of Insanity
Fueling the Fire
New Horizons
Injustice
Bedlam in Beantown
Reborn Again
This Means War 2


----------



## peep4life

Looks like I'll be finally ordering All Star Extravaganza and Final Battle, plus 1 one of the new shows.
That Butcher shirt is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Groovemachine

I really can't remember the live reports, but on paper Full Circle sounds like it could be awesome. I think I recall Nigel/Black being very well received, Danielson/Jacobs should be great if it's anything like their Unscripted III match, and Aries/Lynn sounds like a winning combination as well. But yeah, if anyone has any confirmation on how these matches were, that would be great. Think I'll get this along with Final Battle 08 and Rising Above 08.


----------



## KingKicks

KYSeahawks said:


> Holy crap this could not have came at a better time just got my tzx check and pay check tommorrow I think I might make my biggest ROH purchase ever Might buy 4 to get the 2 free but need some help for my dvds that I am thinking about.
> 
> Anybody their is Injustice II or Full Circle worth the money.Injustice sounds like a fun show and the double main event sounds good but what about the undercard with the triple threat and tag match with Stevens/Strong vs American Wolves.
> 
> I know I wanna get:
> All Star Extravagenza IV
> Bound By Hate
> FYF:Liverpool
> 
> But after that I have no idea what I want to get and thats where I need help with the other dvds I mean Injustice II might be a free selection but then I need three more to fill out the rest of my order.I am choosing between these.
> 
> French Connection
> Ring of Homicide 2
> Return of the 187
> Battle of the Best
> Age of Insanity
> Fueling the Fire
> New Horizons
> Injustice
> Bedlam in Beantown
> Reborn Again
> This Means War 2


Ring of Homicide 2
Return of the 187
Battle of the Best


----------



## smitlick

ROH - United We Stand

1. Steenerico vs Irish Airborne
**1/2

2. Gauntlet Match #1
Jimmy Rave vs Pelle Primeau
*1/2

3. Gauntlet Match #2
Jimmy Rave vs Delirious
1/2

4. Gauntlet Match #3
Delirious vs Adam Pearce
*1/2

5. Gauntlet Match #4
Delirious vs Chris Hero
**

6. No DQ Match
Brent Albright vs BJ Whitmer
**1/2

7. NRC vs The Resilience 
**3/4

8. Lacey vs Serena Deeb
**

9. KENTA vs Rocky Romero
***

10. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji vs Nigel McGuiness & Bryan Danielson
***3/4

11. ROH Tag Titles - 2/3 Falls Match
The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

Probably not worth $20 but worth $10 in the $10 Sale.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Any word on what the two new show are like? I havent made an order in over 6 months an was thinking of grabbing both those as the cards look really interesting.

Also if i order those what should I grab as the free show? What was the best show from say DBD last year till FB 2008?


----------



## KingKicks

*FIP Heatstroke ‘08*​

Damien Wayne and Rex Sterling vs. The British Lions* **

Mercedes Martinez vs. Lorelei Lee **

FIP Florida Heritage Title Match*
Sal Rinauro vs. Chris Jones ***¼*

Chasyn Rance vs. Shawn Osbourne *¾**

Jason Blade vs. Austin Aries ****

Weapons Match*
Dark City Fight Club vs. Black Market ***¼*

Roderick Strong vs. Kenny King ****½*

Tyler Black vs. Necro Butcher ****¼

FIP World Heavyweight Title Match*
Erick Stevens vs. Go Shiozaki *****¼*

_Alright show with a great main event. Strong/King, Aries/Blade and Black/Necro were all good enjoyable matches aswell_​


----------



## El Enigma

KYSeahawks said:


> Holy crap this could not have came at a better time just got my tzx check and pay check tommorrow I think I might make my biggest ROH purchase ever Might buy 4 to get the 2 free but need some help for my dvds that I am thinking about.
> 
> Anybody their is Injustice II or Full Circle worth the money.Injustice sounds like a fun show and the double main event sounds good but what about the undercard with the triple threat and tag match with Stevens/Strong vs American Wolves.
> 
> I know I wanna get:
> All Star Extravagenza IV
> Bound By Hate
> FYF:Liverpool
> 
> But after that I have no idea what I want to get and thats where I need help with the other dvds I mean Injustice II might be a free selection but then I need three more to fill out the rest of my order.I am choosing between these.
> 
> French Connection
> Ring of Homicide 2
> Return of the 187
> Battle of the Best
> Age of Insanity
> Fueling the Fire
> New Horizons
> Injustice
> Bedlam in Beantown
> Reborn Again
> This Means War 2


I think that the best ones are:

Fueling the fire
New Horizons
Battle of the Best

And one dude, with this offer, when you buy 2 DVD's you get one of them free or you pay both of them and you get another one free?


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH – Bloodstained Honor*

1.	Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ( Steel Cage - 13/03/04 - ***1/2 -***3/4
2.	C.M Punk & Ace Steele Vs Dan Maff & B.J Whitmer ( Chicago Street Fight – 24/07/04 - ****1/4 - ****1/2 ¬)
3.	C.M Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ( Dog Collar Match – 7/05/05 - ***3/4 )
4.	Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, and Matt Sydal Vs Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, and Prince Nana (Steel Cage Warfare - 3/12/05 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 )
5.	Colt Cabana Vs Homicide ( Ghetto Street Fight 25/02/06 - ***3/4 - **** )
6.	Team ROH (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, and BJ Whitmer) Vs Team CZW (Chris Hero,Super Dragon, and Necro Butcher – 22/04/06 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 ) 
7.	Colt Cabana Vs Jimmy Jacobs ( Windy City Death Match 24/03/07 - ****1/4 )
8.	Kevin Steen & El Generico Vs The Briscoes (Boston Street Fight - 10/08/07 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 )

Words cannot begin to describe how unbelievable this DVD is, after watchin ROH Best In The World I never thought I'd see a DVD with a better collection of quality matches but this blows it out of the water. I may of rated the matches slightly high but it was the 1st time I'd seen all of those bouts and they all blew me away on 1st viewing. 

A must have DVD for everyone I cannot recommend this enough.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Driven (DVD)

1. Erick Stevens, Matt Cross & Delirious vs The NRC
***1/4

2. Matt Sydal vs Claudio Castagnoli 
**3/4

3. Naomichi Marufuji vs BJ Whitmer
***

4. Brent Albright vs Pelle Primeau
3/4

5. ROH Tag Title Match
The Briscoes vs Steenerico
***3/4

6. ROH Title Match
Takeshi Morishima vs Jimmy Rave
*1/2

7. Number 1 Contender Match
Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness
****3/4

8. Lacey & Rain vs Daizee Haze & MsChif
**

9. Nigel McGuiness vs Chris Hero
***

10. ROH Title Match
Takeshi Morishima vs Adam Pearce
*1/4

11. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
****1/2

One of the better DVDs ROH has ever produced.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally received my ROH order a couple of days ago.

*ROH Driven 2008*

Austin Aries vs. Delirious ***¼*

Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright and Erick Stevens ***¾*

Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Hero *****

*Three Way Elimination Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki ****¼-***½

Tag Team Scramble*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. The YRR vs. The Vulture Squad vs. The Necro Butcher ***½

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong *****¼-****½

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico *****½

Bonus Matches*

Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles *½**

Chasyn Rance vs. Mitch Franklin *¾**

Josh Daniels vs. Rhett Titus **¼*

_Couple of my ratings changed on a second watch including Strong/McGuinness which I loved even more then my first time watching it. All in all, a bad PPV until you get to the main events which are both tremendous. Worst extras ever_​


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*ROH : Supercard of Honor III*

*Go Siozaki vs. Delirious*
**3/4

*Bushwacker Luke, Dingo and Alex Payne Vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinauro and Chasyn Rance*
**1/4

FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
*Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens*
***1/2

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe*
***1/2

*BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico*
***3/4

ROH World Title Match
*Nigel Mcguiness vs. Austin Aries*
****-****1/4

*Dragon Kid, CIMA and Ryo Saito vs. Genki Horiguchi, Naruki Doi and Mosato Yoshino*
****1/4

Overal Score
8.5/10

A great show with solid matches and 3 great matches I found the DVD well worth the money.​


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - The Tango & Cash Invitational*

*Night One*

Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - *

Babi Slymm & MDogg 20 vs. Scott Lost & Joey Ryan - **

Hardkore, Inc. (Al Katrazz & Hardkore Kidd) vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero - *

Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon vs. Excalibur & Jonny Storm - ***1/4 - ***1/2

The Ballard Brothers (Shane & Shannon Ballard) vs. Puma & Samoa Joe - DUD

B-Boy & Homicide vs. Disco Machine & Rising Son - *1/2

Apollo Kahn & Sara Del Rey vs. Sal & Vito Thomaselli - **

Christopher Daniels & Messiah vs. Chris Hero & CM Punk - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Adam Pearce - **3/4


*Night Two*

Chris Bosh & Quicksilver vs. Scott Lost & Joey Ryan - *

Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon vs. Ricky Reyes & Rocky Romero - **

B-Boy & Homicide vs. Puma & Samoa Joe - **

Sal & Vito Thomaselli vs. Chris Hero & CM Punk - **1/2

Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost & Joey Ryan - ****

B-Boy & Homicide vs. Chris Hero & CM Punk - ***

*PWG World Title - Elimination Rules*
Frankie Kazarian vs. Babi Slymm vs. MDogg 20 vs. Jonny Storm - **1/2

*PWG World Tag Titles*
B-Boy & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Super Dragon - ***

Holy crap I forgot how bad this tournament was. Anyone who didn't suck just seemed to half-ass it except for Danielson/Super Dragon (which speaks volumes). And with no commentary on either DVD Night One was absolutely brutal and Night Two wasn't much better. If you can find the Double Dragon/X-Foundation match watch it otherwise just avoid this.​


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Wrestling At The Gateway*

Kenny King vs. Kenny Omega ****-***¼*

Sal Rinauro and Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood and Bushwhacker Luke *½*

Tag Team Gauntlet*
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Sweet & Sour INC. vs. Irish Airbourne vs. Brent Albright and Erick Stevens ***¾*

Necro Butcher and Ace Steel vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious *****

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ****½*

Bryan Danielson and Jerry Lynn vs. Nigel McGuinness and Claudio Castagnoli ****¼-***½*

_Average show, slightly better then what I was expecting. I actually really enjoyed King/Omega and hope King gets booked alot more. Last 2 matches were fun.
Looking forward to Aries/Black from Final Battle_​


----------



## vivalabrave

KingCrash said:


> *PWG - The Tango & Cash Invitational*
> Holy crap I forgot how bad this tournament was. Anyone who didn't suck just seemed to half-ass it except for Danielson/Super Dragon (which speaks volumes). And with no commentary on either DVD Night One was absolutely brutal and Night Two wasn't much better. If you can find the Double Dragon/X-Foundation match watch it otherwise just avoid this.​


Wasn't this the show that Punk and Joe talked about in their shoot? About how everyone got wasted and they stayed at Joe's place where hilarity ensued? That might explain the half-assed stuff.

I watched an early PWG show the other day. I'm actually a fan of the type of commentating that they do but my God there was some shit being said on that show. Literally through a whole match, Excalibur and Disco talked in SoCal girl voices. Was borderline funny at first, but when a match goes 15 minutes and all they do is the voices, I wanted to kill something.


----------



## Platt

vivalabrave said:


> Wasn't this the show that Punk and Joe talked about in their shoot? About how everyone got wasted and they stayed at Joe's place where hilarity ensued? That might explain the half-assed stuff.


It was indeed.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Southern Hostility*

Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe, Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinauro, Rhett Titus *****

Delirious vs. Alex Payne **¼*

Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane **¾*

Brent Albright and Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards and Larry Sweeney ***¼*

Irish Airbourne vs. Grizzley Redwood and Bushwhacker Luke *½**

Austin Aries and Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black ***½

No Disqualification Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****¾-****

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn ******

_Slightly better show then Wrestling At The Gateway thanks to the two final matches_​


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Pearce shows recently have gotten better he is not bad like everyone says he is, plus Roh needed change.


----------



## bmxmadb53

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> Pearce shows recently have gotten better he is not bad like everyone says he is, plus Roh needed change.


Woah woah woah

No.

Pearce is the devil.


----------



## KingCrash

vivalabrave said:


> I watched an early PWG show the other day. I'm actually a fan of the type of commentating that they do but my God there was some shit being said on that show. Literally through a whole match, Excalibur and Disco talked in SoCal girl voices. Was borderline funny at first, but when a match goes 15 minutes and all they do is the voices, I wanted to kill something.


Sometimes they'd just go on random tangents and forget the match is even taking place. Of course with some shows the commentary is the best part.

*PWG – Album Of The Year*

Disco Machine vs. Frankie Kazarian - **

Chris Bosh & Scott Lost vs. Kevin Steen & Franky The Mobster - ***

TJ Perkins vs. Ronin - *1/2

Nemesis vs. Phoenix Star - **

*Tuxedo Match*
Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar – DUD

Colt Cabana vs. Karl Anderson - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Rocky Romero - ***

*PWG World Title*
El Generico vs. Davey Richards - ***3/4

One of the worst shows in PWG history and the worst Joey Ryan match outside of the title match with Kanyon.​


----------



## Blasko

Tuxedo Match
Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar – DUD

Tell me more.
And up it.


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Live In Tokyo
1. Jack Evans & Kotaro Suzuki vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
***

2. Shuhei Taniguchi vs Akihiko Ito
**1/2

3. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Rave
**1/2

4. Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki
****

5. Fight Without Honor
Roderick Strong vs Delirious
***1/2

6. The Briscoes & Naomichi Marufuji vs Matt Sydal, Ricky Marvin & Atsushi Aoki
***3/4

7. ROH Title Match
Takeshi Morishima vs Nigel McGuiness
***3/4

Got it from a local seller in Aus. Only bought it for Shiozaki vs Danielson. Not an awful show but not the greatest.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> 5. Fight Without Honor
> Roderick Strong vs Delirious
> ***1/2


You are a generous soul.


----------



## KingCrash

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Tuxedo Match
> Joey Ryan vs. Top Gun Talwar – DUD
> 
> Tell me more.
> And up it.


I think that's all that needs to be said. It makes Heyman-Cornette look like a classic.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> You are a generous soul.


i guess so... i thought it was pretty good. Quite liked Roddys work with NRC.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH All Star Extravaganza IV*

Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus ****

Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero ***¾*

Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright and Roderick Strong ******

Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki ***¾

Three Way Elimination Match*
Nigel McGuinness and Claudio Castagnoli vs. The American Wolves vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****¼*

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Austin Aries ****¾*

Kevin Steen, El Generico and Necro Butcher vs. The Age of the Fall *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn *****¼*

_Pretty good show. Couple of disappointing matches especially Morishima/Shiozaki. I loved the Sasaki/Nakajima vs. Strong/Albright match, best part was Sasaki not flinching during Strong's chops despite being cut after only two of them. Lynn/Danielson was a great main event aswell_

*ROH Final Battle 2008*

Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***½

Four Corner Survival*
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus ***

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious ****¼

Street Fight*
Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards and Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens ****

Dream Tag Team Match*
Kensuke Sasaki and Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe ****½-***¾

#1 Contender’s Match*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries *****¼

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji *****¼

Fight Without Honor*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima *****½*

_GREAT show. Such a great way for ROH to end 2008. The last 3 matches were all amazing and all had some awesome heat from the crowd

It's ashame they never showed the Aries/fan incident especially when you could see the crowd watching it

Nana being chased around the ring by Bobby Cruise of all people was fucking hilarious_​


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Manhattan Mayhem II

1. Matt Cross & Erick Stevens vs Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush
**3/4

2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Mitch Franklin
*1/2

3. The Hangmen 3 vs Nigel McGuiness, Delirious & Pelle Primeau
Completely random team in Nigel, Delirious & Pelle.
**1/2

4. Davey Richards vs PAC
Possibly why we see little of PAC nowadays.
**1/2

5. Roderick Strong vs Austin Aries vs Jack Evans
***

6. Ruckus vs Eddie Edwards
**

7. Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

8. ROH Title Match
Takeshi Morishima vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

9. ROH Tag Title Match - 2/3 Falls Match
The Briscoes vs Steenerico
****

tbh after all the ratings i had heard about this show, it seemed to lack anything special. I liked Danielson & Morishima but nothing really seemed to be as good as it was made out to be. Possibly over hyped in this situation.


----------



## seabs

*PWG All Star Weekend 7 Night 1*

*Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Mark Davis & Ash Riot*
_*1/4_

*Vin Gerard vs. Jimmy Jacobs *
_** _

*Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero *
_***1/4_

*Scott Lost & Joey Ryan vs. Los Luchas *
_***1/2_

*Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong *
_***3/4+_

*Candice LeRae vs. Chuck Taylor *
_***_

*Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC & The Young Bucks *
_****1/4_

*Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher - PWG World Championship*
_***1/4_

*Overall:*
_From Koslov/Romero onwards a very fun show. Worth getting for sure._​


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon*

Scott Lost vs. Ronin - **1/2

Karl Anderson vs. Disco Machine - **3/4

Frankie Kazarian vs. Joey Ryan - **1/2

Phoenix Star, TJ Perkins, & Zokre vs. Bino Gambino, Super Dragon, & Rocky Romero - ***

Chris Bosh vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
Human Tornado vs. Kevin Steen - ***3/4

*PWG World Title*
Human Tornado vs. Joey Ryan - DUD

*PWG World Tag Titles*
El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - ****1/4

All in all a good show by PWG. Could have done without the 2nd title match though.​


----------



## smitlick

ROH - Man Up

1. Nigel vs Hero vs Claudio vs Marufuji
***1/2

2. Rocky vs M.Cross
**3/4

3. Aries vs Richards
***

4. Strong vs Stevens
***

5. Morishima vs Danielson
***1/2

6. Briscoes vs Steenerico
****1/4

7. Franklin vs Payne
*

8. Kong/Haze vs Lacey/Del Rey
**

9. Whitmer/Albright vs Rance/King
**1/2

10. Evans/Irish Airborne vs AOTF
**

11. Delirious vs Matt Sydal
***1/4


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Glory By Honor V Night 2*

*Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards*
***

*Adam Pearce vs. Delirious*
**3/4

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabbana vs. Christopher Daniels*
***1/4

*Samoa Joe and Homicide vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe*
***1/2

ROH World Tag Team Title Match
*Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli*
***3/4

GHC Heavyweight Title Match
*Naomuchi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuiness*
****1/2

ROH World Title Match
*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA*
****3/4

*Overal*
9/10

Awsome show overal. The last four matches are very good to great with everything else being solid. Probably the best ROH I've ever seen and i would reccomend it.​


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

Thank you to both Seabs and taylorfitz for the PWG DVD reccomendations, i will be hopefully buying them soon


----------



## El Enigma

i'm going to boy something in ROH and I have planed the shows of ASE IV and Final Battle 08, and also de last two shows released, Full Circle and Injustice II, somebody has watch them live or bought this two DVD's?


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Mr Joe Perfect said:


> *Glory By Honor V Night 2*
> 
> *Jack Evans vs. Davey Richards*
> ***
> 
> *Adam Pearce vs. Delirious*
> **3/4
> 
> *Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabbana vs. Christopher Daniels*
> ***1/4
> 
> *Samoa Joe and Homicide vs. Jay and Mark Briscoe*
> ***1/2
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Title Match
> *Austin Aries and Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli*
> ***3/4
> 
> GHC Heavyweight Title Match
> *Naomuchi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuiness*
> ****1/2
> 
> ROH World Title Match
> *Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA*
> ****3/4
> 
> *Overal*
> 9/10
> 
> Awsome show overal. The last four matches are very good to great with everything else being solid. Probably the best ROH I've ever seen and i would reccomend it.​


That looks like an excellent show I think I'm gonna to get it my self after reading this review


----------



## Obfuscation

Danielson/KENTA is the full 5. I really wouldn't consider giving it lower personally.

Did anyone check out the double main event from Chikara Revelation X? OMG @ it. Mostly talking about the tag titles of course as that was so excellent and Chikara just continues to tear it up with countless matches that have superb storytelling in them. The Ladder Match wasn't too bad, I enjoyed it. The fact that Vin didn't want to use the ladder was actually a nice touch if you ask me. It made sense with him and he wanted to be the one to cripple Jimmy, not have to use a weapon at his expense. Overall with those two matches I must say that next time I'm getting cash it's going straight to that show. I really reccomend that people check out the Osirian Portal/Colony match. OH YEAH~!

Osirian Portal/The Colony -****
Vin Gerard/Jimmy 'Equinox' Olsen -***1/4-***1/2


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Glory By Honor IV*

1. Low Ki vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

2. Azrieal vs Austin Aries
**1/2

3. Nigel McGuiness vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

4. Homicide vs Colt Cabana
**3/4

5. Low Ki vs Jay Lethal
***

6. Davey Andrews vs Eric Matlock
*

7. Samoa Joe vs Adam Pearce vs Ricky Reyes vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

8. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson
****

9. AJ Styles vs Jimmy Rave
***1/2


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

kicky_crowbar said:


> That looks like an excellent show I think I'm gonna to get it my self after reading this review


It's out of stock, but I'll have my original copy on ebay by next week.


----------



## KeepItFresh

ROH The French Connection

Eddie Edwards v.s Erick Stevens-***1/2*

-A nice little opener that shows that Eddie Edwards should be booked better. He is a fantastic young talent that even NOAH sees something in, but he doesn't get a lot of chances in ROH. I thought he was solid in this match and Erick Stevens was just the brute that he always is.

Kenny King & Kenny Omega v.s The Briscoes-***1/2*

-A nice little match to keep the Briscoes on the show and give them a little momentum going into their tag team title match on the next show. The Kenny's just didn't work out, but Kenny Omega got a nice showing here trying to fight of both Briscoe Brothers at one point after Kenny King walked out seemingly creating an alliance with Rhett Titus.

Necro Butcher v.s Brodie Lee-****

-A good short brawl that led to Brodie Lee and the rest of Age of the Fall attacking Necro's leg injuring it going into his ROH title match on the next show. Not much else here that you wouldn't expect from a Necro Butcher match.

Jerry Lynn v.s Delirious-***1/4*

-This might just be the worst Jerry Lynn match in ROH to date as Delirious shows lack of depth as a heel. I hate Delirious in the first place, so that doesn't help at all. Total waste of booking Jerry Lynn. 

Roderick Strong v.s Davey Richards-****3/4*

-This was a great match. These two make great opponents with their similar styles and Davey Richards as a heel is always a treat as long as he isn't on the mic. I didn't care much for the finish, but these two should really face eachother in ROH more. Maybe, I'll have to watch some FIP to get more of these two.

The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) v.s Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson-****3/4*

-A kind of liked this match, but considering the talent I expected a little more. However, the match was mostly just to the further the Jacobs/Aries feud instead of being an actual tag match between two great teams. Also, Tyler Black was spotty in this match which I really think he needs to shy away from if he going to be a top competitor in ROH. Still was a good match, but just wasn't enough to satisfy me. I want an actual tag match between these two teams, OKAY!

ROH Title Match: El Generico v.s Go Shiozaki v.s Kevin Steen v.s Nigel McGuiness-*****1/4-****1/2*

-An awesome main event to close the show. Everybody was great in this match and that even includes El Generico. Yes, he wasn't spotfest clown in this match or just there to make the fans laugh. He may have done way too many flip maneuvers, but I'll let it slide this time. Then down the final stretch as Kevin Steen got one more chance to dethrone McGuinness. The fans were roaring thinking that Kevin Steen was going to walk out champion. El Generico's interference wasn't needed and when Nigel ended up winning anyways made Steen look rather weak. The match ended with a tremedous Lariat which was totally mark worthy. A very good way to end the show in Montreal even if the crowd favorite didn't walk out a double champion.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Im thinking of getting two ROH DVDs but I cant decide between these 4 :

Battle of the best
Tokyo Summit
Glory By Honor 7
Death Before Dishonor 6

If anyone who have the DVDS have any reccomendations please say as i can't decide at the moment and it will be greatly recieved.


----------



## KingKicks

Death Before Dishonor and The Tokyo Summit I'd go with out of those.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Benjo™ said:


> Death Before Dishonor and The Tokyo Summit I'd go with out of those.


Agreed.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBXva8cY4BY

Everyone. and I mean EVERYONE should see this.


----------



## dele

BJW Blood and Death History Disc 4

Kintaro Kanemura vs Jaki Numazawa - Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match - **3/4

Ryuji Ito (c) vs Bad Boy Hido - 10 Items Death Match - ***

Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa - Barbed Wire Board and Razor Blade Cross Death Match - ***1/2-3/4

Ryuji Ito (c) vs Takashi Sasaki - 300 Light Tubes Death Match - ***3/4

Ito/Sasaki vs Kobayashi/Sekimoto vs Kasai/Numazawa - 3 Way Tag Death Match - ***3/4-****

Abdullah Kobayashi (c) vs Takashi Sasaki - Light Tubes and Kenzans Death Match - ****1/4-1/2

Comments - Although I have watched most of these matches in their entirety, it bugged me that there were certain parts of matches cut in order to fit them all onto the DVD. Still a very fun DVD and probably the best disc in the 4 disc set.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Undeniable*

1. AOTF vs Vulture Squad
**3/4

2. Daizee Haze vs Sara Del Rey
*3/4

3. Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero
***

4. Hangmen 3 vs Delirious & Steenerico
**3/4

5. Austin Aries vs Roderick Strong
***3/4

6. The Briscoes vs The NRC
***1/2

7. Nigel McGuiness vs Takeshi Morishima
***3/4

8. Claudio vs Jigsaw
**1/2

9. NRC vs Resilience
**3/4

10. Jay Briscoe vs Necro
**3/4


----------



## Platt

MARCH MADNESS SALE- TAKE 30% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 30% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 30% Off Coupon for orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 3/10 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD subscription packages, Ric Flair autograph tickets, and gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Tarfu

*ROH - Full Circle (1/16/09)*

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne ***¾*

Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny ****

Delirious vs. Necro Butcher ***½*

Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ****¼*

Austin Aries vs. Jerry Lynn ****¾*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson ****¾*

*Non-title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ******

----

An enjoyable show and a good starter for 2009. The undercard wasn't that interesting though, since 1/3 of the matches featured debuting students, some which I've never even heard of. But after Intermission... that's when the fun started. To be honest with you, I dig Aries' new gimmick. I almost love it. Although the character-change may seem a little "sudden" and his overacting a bit annoying at times, I can't say I didn't enjoy the debut of his newly born identity. A bit of comedy, a b... ok, a ton of cockiness and a tiny shadow of that wrestling machine we all used to know still hanging along. 

As I said already, this show was enjoyable, as in 'good'. The main event wasn't quite what I expected _at first_, but as it went on - like 10 minutes to the end - the real action started to take place. Tyler will be champion this year.

Overall: ****+*


----------



## FITZ

dele said:


> BJW Blood and Death History Disc 4
> 
> Kintaro Kanemura vs Jaki Numazawa - Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match - **3/4
> 
> Ryuji Ito (c) vs Bad Boy Hido - 10 Items Death Match - ***
> 
> Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa - Barbed Wire Board and Razor Blade Cross Death Match - ***1/2-3/4
> 
> Ryuji Ito (c) vs Takashi Sasaki - 300 Light Tubes Death Match - ***3/4
> 
> Ito/Sasaki vs Kobayashi/Sekimoto vs Kasai/Numazawa - 3 Way Tag Death Match - ***3/4-****
> 
> Abdullah Kobayashi (c) vs Takashi Sasaki - Light Tubes and Kenzans Death Match - ****1/4-1/2
> 
> Comments - Although I have watched most of these matches in their entirety, it bugged me that there were certain parts of matches cut in order to fit them all onto the DVD. Still a very fun DVD and probably the best disc in the 4 disc set.



I watched the first disc of the set but I just couldn't stand how badly the matches were cut.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I've already pimped this more enthusiastically in the Chikara thread, but I'll post it here as well:

*CHIKARA: BEST OF 2008* is now in stock at smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Glory By Honor VI - Night 1*

1. Hangmen 3 vs Steenerico
**1/2

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked
**

3. Davey Richards vs Delirious
**3/4

4. The Briscoes vs NRC
***1/4

5. AOTF vs Vulture Squad
**1/4

6. Mitch Franklin vs Ernie Osiris 
*

7. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson
****

8. Nigel McGuiness vs Chris Hero
**1/2

9. Misawa/KENTA vs Morishima/Marufuji
***1/4

If your buying this just to see Misawa, you would be very disappointed.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Need help choosing my last DVD for the March Madness sale. Choose one of the DVDs and convince me of why because this is a hard decision for me. Dont give me the DVD name and that's it. Why is it better than the others?

Best of AJ Styles in ROH Vol. 2: The Phenomenon Continues
Reborn Stage 2
Tag Wars 2008
Manhatten Mayhem II
Bound by Hate
All Star Extravaganza IV
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Vendetta II
New Horizons
Supercard of Honor I
Escape From New York
1 Year Anniversary Show


----------



## vivalabrave

Don't get the AJ DVD now. Wait until ROH runs their inventory reduction sale. It goes for $5.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Full Circle (1/16/2009):*

1. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne - **1/4

2. Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny - *3/4

3. Delirious vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2

4. Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - **3/4

5. Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (Non Title Match) - ***1/4

Solid start to the year but nothing really spectacular. Average.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got done watching New Horizons the first of six dvds I ordered and took last night and today to get through it (I got a flu plus UFC 96 tonight) but this is certainly the worst ppv I have seen but loved the double main event.

Silas Young/Mitch Franklin vs Briscoe Bros.-*3/4

4CS Shane Hagadorn vs Erick Stevens vs Delerious vs Rukus-**

*No DQ Match* 
Kevin Steen vs Necro Butcher-*** (brutal ending)

Go Shiozaki & Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong & Marifuji-***1/2

*ROH World Championship* 
Claudio Castagnoli vs Nigel McGuiness-****1/4

Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson-****1/4

I am going to watch Ring of Homicide 2 before UFC comes on tonight hope it doesnt dissapoint


----------



## WillTheBloody

*ROH: Injustice II*​
*1.* Brent Albright vs Rhett Titus - **1/4*
_Great opener! Back and forth action from bell to...yeah. Rhettski should be a face, TBH._

*2.* Four Corner Survival - Necro Butcher vs Delirious vs Damian Wayne vs Sean Denny - ****
_Not impressed by Wayne or Denny, but I still enjoy Necro and Delirious in small doses._

*3.* Three Way Dance - Austin Aries vs Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4*
_This was almost all story, which I wasn't that interested in. Post-match stuff was good though._

*4.* Lumberjack Strap Match - The American Wolves vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens - *****
_Could have been great. Wasn't. Just bad booking here..._

*5.* Grizzly Redwood vs Chris Escobar - ***
_I heart Grizzy, sincerely. Fun beat down by Bison, who's still looking for "The Man" to this day._

*6.* Bryan Danielson vs Jerry Lynn - ****3/4*
_Good stuff, but man did Lynn run through Dragon's offense._ 

*7.* ROH World Title Match - Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - *****1/4*
_OH. VER. BOOKED. They have officially run out of ways to do Nigel/Black. Remember the first time you saw the main from "Take No Prisoners"? It felt special. Overblown, finisher-killing matches are all McGuinness does now, and it cheapens what Tyler and he did that night. They're exciting, but I'm sick of these types of matches. I'm sick of Nigel as champ. This suffers for the same reason Nigel/Steen from _Northern Navigation_ did. It's too much, and I am not a fan. Nigel and Steen had more innovation, but Nigel and Black worked a little harder in this. Crowd was great in this though. Once again these two bust their asses, and it's relfected in the rating, which is still probably too high._


OVERALL - *5/10*
_This wasn't a great show. The main was exciting, but overblown and overbooked. Dragon/Lynn was very good, but the rest of the card sucked wind. I can now say firsthand that, if this is the new ROH, I don't think I'll follow as closely. I'm still a fan (for now) but this just isn't for me. I may be picking up the Orlando show, and I'll definately get _Caged Collision_. But if this is a trend rather than a mistake...I can see losing interest. Which sucks. And to all those that believe that Pearce sucks ass because of the unclean finishes, and to those who think he's awesome because he can throw a card together, I'm sad to say you might both be wrong. I think, at the end of the day, he's just...ok. He's not God and he ain't the Devil...he's just a terribly average wrestling booker. Let's hope that changes soon._


----------



## Recall

ROH: Where everything remotely decent gets 4 starsm even though every show its the exact same matches done in the exact same way


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Injustice II:*

1. Brent Albright vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2

2. Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Damian Wayne vs. Sean Denny (Four Corner Survival) - **3/4

3. Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Three Way Match) - **3/4

4. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards (Lumberjack Strap Match) - ***

5. Grizzly Redwood vs. Chris Escobar - DUD

6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ***3/4

7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match) - ****+

Better than Full Circle, but not by much. The ME was a complete clusterfuck which made it worse than it deserved.


----------



## seabs

*ROH Full Circle*

*Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne*
_**_

*Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny*
_*3/4_

*Delirious vs. Necro Butcher*
_*1/2_

*Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards*
_***1/4_

*Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries*
_***3/4_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs*
_***3/4_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black *
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Not a bad show. Could have been great if they gave the last 3 matches more time then they got which they definitly deserved. Show was only 2 hr 18 so that had much more time to give them extra. Good show, could have been better though._​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Can somebody help; which 1 of these should I get.
Reborn Stage 2
Tag Wars 2008
Manhatten Mayhem II
Bound by Hate
All Star Extravaganza IV
Survival of the Fittest 2004
Vendetta II
New Horizons
Supercard of Honor I
Escape From New York
1 Year Anniversary Show


----------



## McQueen

ROHFan4Life said:


> Can somebody help; which 1 of these should I get.
> Reborn Stage 2
> Tag Wars 2008
> *Manhatten Mayhem II*
> Bound by Hate
> All Star Extravaganza IV
> Survival of the Fittest 2004
> Vendetta II
> New Horizons
> *Supercard of Honor I
> Escape From New York*
> 1 Year Anniversary Show


Haven't seen New Horizons, Bound by Hate, ASE IV (just ordered it) or Vendetta II but from the list i'd pick one of these three.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Glory By Honor VI - Night 2*
1. Chris Hero vs El Generico
***

2. Hangmen 3 vs Delirious & Kevin Steen
**1/2

3. Austin Aries vs Shane Hagadorn
*

4. Claudio Castagnoli vs Naomichi Marufuji
***1/2

5. The Briscoes vs AOTF
1/2

6. Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima
***

7. Tyler Black vs Alex Payne
*

8. NRC vs Vulture Squad
***

9. Austin Aries vs Chris Hero
***1/4

10. Mitsuharu Misawa vs KENTA
***1/4

11. The Briscoes vs AOTF
***

turned out to be a very average show with so much getting *** stars but definitely could have been given less by someone less generous. I just went through everyone elses reviews here and tbh im surprised Danielson vs Morishima rated so highly.

*ROH - Rising Above 2007*

1. Brent Albright vs Delirious
**

2. Steenerico vs Hangmen 3 vs AOTF vs Vulture Squad
***

3. Sara Del Rey vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze
**1/4

4. Erick Stevens vs Davey Richards
**3/4

5. Chris Hero vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/4

6. Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima
***1/2

7. The Briscoes vs NRC
***1/2

8. Nigel McGuiness vs Austin Aries
****1/4

9. Necro Butcher vs Matt Cross vs Jigsaw vs Mitch Franklin
Possibly the weirdest 4 Way i have ever seen.
**

10. Claudio Castagnoli vs Naomichi Marufuji
***1/4

Not the greatest DVD ROH have produced but it still had Nigel vs Aries.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

You can not possibly believe that Hero vs. Aries is in any way better than Morishima vs. Danielson.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROHFan4Life said:


> *Tag Wars 2008*
> Manhatten Mayhem II
> Vendetta II
> *Supercard of Honor I*
> *1 Year Anniversary Show*


These are all the ones I'd recommend. Bolded top 3, underlined best show.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> You can not possibly believe that Hero vs. Aries is in any way better than Morishima vs. Danielson.


tbh i do.... i really didnt like the Danielson vs Morishima Finish.. it wrecked the match completely imo


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Everything about that match told a story and kept the crowd engaged. The finish got over that Danielson didn't give a fuck about defeating Morishima. Whereas Aries vs. Hero was your average indy cure for insomnia.


----------



## -Mystery-

Danielson/Morishima rocked the fucking house. I actually gave the match 5 stars on first viewing.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Everything about that match told a story and kept the crowd engaged. The finish got over that Danielson didn't give a fuck about defeating Morishima. Whereas Aries vs. Hero was your average indy cure for insomnia.


yes thats great but thats not why i give matches a large amount of stars. its not what i look for in a match. i do believe it was a cool angle but as a match for someone who hadnt seen anything of this previously it wouldnt get a huge rating which is why i havent rated it that highly. if it had went on for longer it would have been higher but 10 mins then Danielson starts kicking Morishimas nuts was just average IMO. Great Angle but Match Quality it wasnt.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – X: A Decade Of Destruction*

Little Mondo vs. Drew Gulak - **

Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer - **1/2

*“Old vs. New” Tag Team Gauntlet aka Old Fat Teams vs. Worthless CZW Students*
S.A.T. vs. 2.0 vs. LJ Cruz & Izzy Kensington vs. GNC vs. All Money Is Legal vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - *

Sabian vs. Egotistico Fantastico - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez – ***

The Best Around & El Sexisto vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup & Lord Everett Devore - *

Devon Moore vs. Ruckus – Calling it DUD would be giving it too much credit. Worst match of 09 so far.

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Ryan McBride vs. Carter Gray - ** 

*Fans Bring The Weapons*
The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. Cult Fiction (Deranged & Brain Damage) - *1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - No Rope Barbed Wire*
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2+

Once again CZW puts out an mostly awful card but at least this time there are 3 decent matches on here. The fact that *Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez* is one of them says it all. How can you have a FBTW match where you use a sword and yet no one cares? Somehow The H8 Club and the increasingly obese Brain Damage & Deranged did just that. I guess the rule for CZW in 09 is if your name isn't Sabian, Ego, or Drake Younger, your match is going to suck.

Ruckus coming out for his match: "I ain't doing shit tonight!" Well said, Ruckus. Well said.​


----------



## Platt

MARCH MADNESS SALE- TAKE 35% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 35% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 35% Off Coupon for orders just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: madness into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 3/12 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. DVD subscription packages, Ric Flair autograph tickets, and gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Preorder items are not included in the sale. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.


----------



## Saint Dick

Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - Full Circle '09 - ***1/2

Standard stuff with Nigel working over Black's shoulder for most of the match before a very strong finishing stretch. Satisfying yet somewhat underwhelming at the same time but it did its job of setting up a rematch for the title.


----------



## Platt

video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyn7c9r_AbE


----------



## KingKicks

An ROH video wire with an Eddie Kingston promo? Awesome.


----------



## -GP-

You should all go to the Great Man's site and check out the Florida Brothers vs Kenichiro Arai from Dragon Gate 14/1/05 that he posted a couple of days ago.
Bloody funny stuff (yes, pun intended :side


----------



## Platt

2/27 has been named Eliminating The Competition


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/boogeyfan ... omZQQ_mdoZ

Currently listed:
WCW Starrcade 1995 NTSC
WWF In Your House #3 NTSC
WWF International Incident NTSC
WWF WrestleMania XV DVD Region 1
WWF Backlash 2001 DVD Region 1
WWF Judgment Day 2001 DVD Region 1
ROH Main Event Spectacles DVD
ROH Weekend of Thunder Night 2 DVD
ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 1 and Best of Spanky DVD
ROH Third Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2 DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Cornette & Heenan Vol. 2 AND 3 DVD)
ROH Glory By Honor IV DVD
ROH A Night of Tribute DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm DVD)
ROH 100th Show DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Cornette & Watts Vol. 1 AND 2 DVD)
ROH Ring of Homicide DVD
ROH In Your Face DVD
ROH Death Before Dishonor IV DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Cornette & Dillon DVD)
ROH Fight of the Century DVD
ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2 DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino and NOAH Shiny Navigation 9/9/2006 DVD)
ROH Irresistible Forces DVD (bonus - Straight Shootin' with Konnan DVD)
ROH Dedicated DVD (bonus - NOAH First Navigation 1/21/2007 and Navigate For Evolution 3/4/2007 DVD)
ROH A Fight at the Roxbury DVD
ROH Best of AJ Styles - Evolution of a Phenom DVD
ROH Best of Briscoe Bros. - Tag Team Excellence DVD
ROH Best of Bryan Danielson - World's Finest DVD
ROH Best of Generation Next - Our Time is Now DVD

Later this week, I'll add Best of the Second City Saints, Final Battle 2006, Battle of the Icons, and Honor Nation.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Final Battle 2007*

1. The Vulture Squad vs Matt Cross & Bobby Fish
**1/2

2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Larry Sweeney
1/2

3. Necro Butcher vs Jack Evans
**3/4

4. Davey Richards vs Naomichi Marufuji
***3/4

5. The Hangmen 3 vs Steenerico & Delirious
***1/2

6. Rocky Romero vs Ernie Osiris
3/4

7. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens
***3/4-**** 

8. Takeshi Morishima vs Chris Hero vs Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries
****

9. The Briscoes vs AOTF
****

Quality Show. Not much else to say really.

*ROH - Breakout*

1. The Briscoes vs Matt Cross & Jigsaw
**1/2

2. Adam Pearce vs Claudio Castagnoli
**1/4

3. Erick Stevens vs Austin Aries vs Davey Richards
***1/4

4. Hangmen 3 vs El Generico & Delirious
***1/4

5. Lacey vs Daizee Haze
*3/4

6. AOTF vs NRC
***

7. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black
****1/4

8. Nigel McGuiness vs Chris Hero
***3/4

Cool show. Main Event wasnt what i wanted it to be though.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS Ted Petty Invitational 2005*

*Night One*

Kevin Steen vs. Nate Webb - **1/2

Josh Abercrombie vs. James Gibson - *

Brad Bradley vs. Tank - *1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs. Alex Shelley - ***1/2 

Arik Cannon vs. Joey Ryan - *1/2

Skayde vs. Puma - DUD

Chris Hero vs. Rainman - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Tyler Black vs. Sal Thomaselli - **

Chris Sabin vs. Marek Brave - **

Matt Sydal vs. El Generico - ****1/4

Delirious vs. Brandon Thomaselli - **1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana - ***1/4



*Night Two *

Trik Davis vs. Marek Brave - *

Kevin Steen vs. Brad Bradley - **

Mike Quackenbush vs. Skayde - **

Josh Abercrombie vs. Chris Sabin - **

Matt Sydal vs. Tyler Black - **1/2

Arik Cannon vs. Delirious - ***1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****

*IWA Heavyweight Title*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mickie Knuckles (surprise, surprise) - *

Kevin Steen vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***

Chris Sabin vs. Matt Sydal - **1/2

*IWA Tag Team Titles*
The Iron Saints vs. Tank & Rainman - **

Chris Hero vs. Arik Cannon - ***3/4

*Elimination Rules*
Super Dragon, Claudio Castagnoli, Joey Ryan & Alex Shelley vs. Nate Webb, Puma, Brandon Thomaselli & El Generico - ****1/4

Kevin Steen vs. Arik Cannon vs. Matt Sydal - ***

Between the good years of 04 and 06 there’s this one that most people just forget. The final was average but there are a couple of good matches including Super Dragon making Generico his bitch, Hero murdering Arik Cannon and Sydal/Generico having the MOTN on Night One.​


----------



## Sephiroth

KingCrash said:


> Between the good years of 04 and 06 there’s this one that most people just forget. The final was average but there are a couple of good matches including Super Dragon making Generico his bitch, Hero murdering Arik Cannon and Sydal/Generico having the MOTN on Night One.​


It's such a shame AJ Styles didn't do the show since it was supposed to be Sydal's coming out party.


----------



## HavocD

*ROH: Full Circle 2009*

Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne **1/2 
Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny *3/4
Delirious vs. Necro Butcher **3/4
Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ***1/4
Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries ***1/2
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (Non Title Match)***1/2-3/4


----------



## seabs

*ROH Injustice II*

*Brent Albright vs. Rhett Titus *
_*1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Damian Wayne vs. Sean Denny *
_*1/2_

*Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs *
_**1/2_

*Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - Lumberjack Strap Match*
_**_

*Grizzly Redwood vs. Chris Escobar *
_*_

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn *
_***1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black - ROH World Championship *
_****1/4+_

*Overall:*
_Poor show apart from the great main event. Hopefully the two first shows of 09 aren't setting the trend for the rest of the year. Main event was great stuff though._​


----------



## Sephiroth

Seabs said:


> *Overall:*
> _Poor show apart from the great main event. Hopefully the two first shows of 09 aren't setting the trend for the rest of the year. Main event was great stuff though._


January has ALWAYS been a bad month for ROH, excluding 06 since Tag Wars and Dissension were good shows.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sephiroth said:


> January has ALWAYS been a bad month for ROH, excluding 06 since Tag Wars and Dissension were good shows.


Without Remorse is one of my top ten favorite shows ever. Seriously. It's not only the show where Davey won his first belt in ROH, but it was the formation of Team Work.

After watching it a couple times after my initial review of it, I have Strong/McGuinness at ****1/4, the opener and (not even kidding) Mark Briscoe vs Joey Matthews both at four stars, and Claudio/Generico and the Ultimate Endurance at ***3/4. But Without Remorse was the fourth show of 2008, so I guess I'll wait on the Florida shows to completely bury ROH for ever and ever and ever.

Also, Injustice II was the first time someone other than Chris Hero made the first challenge of the year to the ROH Title since Aries defended against Cabana at It All Begins back in 2004. They couldn't have found SOME way of getting him in the match...a cardboard cutout or something...


----------



## Saint Dick

Can someone upload Aries/Lynn, Danielson/Jacobs and Danielson/Lynn from Full Circle and Injustice. I don't feel like downloading the full shows.


----------



## seabs

Ownage™ said:


> Can someone upload Aries/Lynn, Danielson/Jacobs and Danielson/Lynn from Full Circle and Injustice. I don't feel like downloading the full shows.


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/447659-roh-best-2009-updated-per-show-mu.html#post6990099

Love me.*


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to events in March & April for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Best in the World 3/25/06 (Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; Christopher Daniels vs. Alex Shelley)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Man Up 9/15/07 (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Matt Sydal's final ROH match vs. Delirious)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Unscripted III 12/1/07 (The Briscoe Brothers & Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero, & Davey Richards; Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Relaxed Rules Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-6th Anniversary Show 2/23/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens vs. Necro Butcher FIP Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08 (Typhoon vs. The Muscle Outlawz; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens; Steen & Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)

-Full Impact Pro ’Fallout 2006’ 10/13/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards in a #1 Contenders Match, Matt Sydal vs. Shingo, Bryan Danielson & Cyber Kong vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Sal Rinauro & Erick Stevens)
-Full Impact Pro ’Southern Justice’ 10/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards FIP Heavyweight Title; Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal in a #1 Contenders Match, Heartbreak Express vs. the winners of The Briscoes vs. Black Market for the FIP Tag Titles)
-Full Impact Pro ’All Or Nothing’ 11/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong FIP Title vs. FIP Career Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Black Market vs. The Heartbreak Express FIP Tag Title NO DQ Three Way Dance, Davey Richards vs. Shingo)
-Full Impact Pro 'Evening The Odds' 11/11/06 (Features a 10 Man Elimination Tag with Roderick Strong, Jay & Mark Briscoe, Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau vs. Bryan Danielson, Davey Richards, Shingo, Steve Madison & Shane Hagadorn)
-Full Impact Pro 'Cage of Pain’ 12/15/06 (Heartbreak Express vs. Black Market in the Cage of Pain, Roderick Strong vs. Steve Madison FIP Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards, Austin Aries vs. Erick Stevens, Delirious & Shingo vs. Gran Akuma & Hallowicked)
-Full Impact Pro ’Florida Rumble 2006’ 12/16/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Hallowicked FIP Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Erick Stevens, Davey Richards vs. Gran Akuma, Austin Aries vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana vs. Larry Sweeney)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die II & III
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Elizabeth, PA 3/20/09 (Pittsburgh, PA area)
-New York, NY 3/21/09 2nd balcony seating (7th Anniversary Show)
-Houston, TX 4/3/09
-Houston, TX 4/4/09 (Take No Prisoners PPV Taping)
-Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09
-Markham, Ontario 4/18/09 (Toronto area)
-Dayton, OH 4/24/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 4/25/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, March 19th at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 3/19 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Flair Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES
The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

WWE No Way Out 2009 (DVD)

Features two Elimination Chamber matches, Randy Orton vs. Shane McMahon, JBL vs. Shawn Michaels, plus more.
1. WWE Title Elimination Chamber Match: Edge vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H vs. Koslov vs. Big Show vs. The Undertaker
2. No Holds Barred Match: Randy Orton vs. Shane McMahon
3. ECW Title Match: Jack Swagger vs. Finlay
4. All or Nothing Match: JBL vs. Shawn Michaels
5. World Title Elimination Chamber Match: John Cena vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane

TNA Cross The Line 3 Pack Vol. 2 (3 Disc Set)

This DVD set brings you 3 of TNA's top PPVs in one ultimate package. This pack includes Turning Point 2008, Final Resolution 2008 and Genesis 2009. These 3 PPVs feature some of the best wrestling matches from TNA. The Cross The Line 3-Pack Volume 2 includes over 10 of action in over 35 different matches. All the belts are on the line in these PPVs. These DVDs have not been previously released as single packs, the only way to get these awesome PPVs is in the CTL 3-Pack Vol. 2!

TNA Genesis 2009
1. Six Man Elimination Match: Eric Young, Homicide, & Hernandez vs. Sonjay Dutt, Jimmy Rave, & Kiyoshi
2. For Vacant X-Division Title: Chris Sabin vs. Alex Shelley
3. Shane Sewell vs. Sheik Abdul Bashir
4. TNA Tag Team Title Match: Beer Money, Inc. vs. Abyss & Matt Morgan vs. Jay Lethal & Consequences Creed
5. ODB, Roxxi, & Taylor Wilde vs. Rhaka Khan, Raisha Saeed, & Sojourner Bolt
6. Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle
7. TNA Title Match: Sting vs. Rhino
8. Mick Foley, AJ Styles, & Brother Devon vs. TNA Legends Champion Booker T, Cute Kip, & Scott Steiner

TNA Final Resolution 2008
1. Feast or Fired Match
2. The Beautiful People & Sharmell vs. ODB, Taylor Wilde & Roxxi
3. X-Division Title Match: Sheik Abdul Bashir vs. Eric Young
4. TNA Knockouts Title: Awesome Kong vs. Christy Hemme
5. TNA Tag Team Title Match: Beer Money vs. Abyss & Matt Morgan
6. Kurt Angle vs. Rhino with Mick Foley as the ringside enforcer
7. Sting, Booker T, Kevin Nash & Scott Steiner (The Main Event Mafia) vs. Samoa Joe, AJ Styles and Team 3D (TNA Frontline)

TNA Turning Point 2008
1. X-Division Championship Seeding Match: Sonjay Dutt, Eric Young, Jay Lethal, Consequences Creed, Petey Williams, Jimmy Rave, Homicide, Doug Williams, Tanahashi, & Volador
2. Awesome Kong & Raisha Saeed vs. Taylor Wilde & Roxxi
3. Rhino vs. Sheik Abdul Bashir
4. TNA Tag Team Title Match: Beer Money vs. The Motor City Machine Guns
5. TNA Legends Title Match: Booker T vs. Christian Cage
6. Kurt Angle vs. Abyss
7. Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Nash
8. TNA World Title Match: Sting vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Saint Dick

Seabs said:


> *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/447659-roh-best-2009-updated-per-show-mu.html#post6990099
> 
> Love me.*


You're the man.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Eye of the Storm*
1. Bryan Danielson vs Rocky Romero ***
2. Delirious vs Kevin Steen **3/4
3. Austin Aries vs El Generico ***
4. Necro Butcher vs Go Shiozaki **1/2
5. Bryan Danielson vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
6. El Generico vs Go Shiozaki ***
7. Human Tornado vs Jason Blade vs Pelle Primeau vs Mitch Franklin **1/4
8. The Vulture Squad vs AOTF **1/2
9. Kevin Steen vs Go Shiozaki ***1/2

Nothing overly great but still pretty solid show considering the Storm.

*ROH - 6th Anniversary Show*
1. Delirious vs Human Tornado 1/2
2. AOTF vs Delirious & Human Tornado ***
3. Brent Albright vs El Generico **1/2
4. Kevin Steen vs Joey Matthews **3/4
5. Austin Aries vs Go Shiozaki ***3/4
6. Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze **1/2
7. NRC vs Vulture Squad **3/4
8. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Necro Butcher ***3/4
9. Nigel McGuiness vs Bryan Danielson ****3/4

Amazing Main Event and a solid undercard. Wish they used Tornado more often.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Eye of the Storm had a HORRIFIC main event. All the other tournament matches outside the Delirious one are worth seeing though. Recommended if it's in the Big Ten Sale.


----------



## Sephiroth

WillTheBloody said:


> Without Remorse is one of my top ten favorite shows ever. Seriously. It's not only the show where Davey won his first belt in ROH, but it was the formation of Team Work.
> 
> After watching it a couple times after my initial review of it, I have Strong/McGuinness at ****1/4, the opener and (not even kidding) Mark Briscoe vs Joey Matthews both at four stars, and Claudio/Generico and the Ultimate Endurance at ***3/4. But Without Remorse was the fourth show of 2008, so I guess I'll wait on the Florida shows to completely bury ROH for ever and ever and ever.
> 
> Also, Injustice II was the first time someone other than Chris Hero made the first challenge of the year to the ROH Title since Aries defended against Cabana at It All Begins back in 2004. They couldn't have found SOME way of getting him in the match...a cardboard cutout or something...


The opener of Without Remorse and the last two matches are the only redeeming qualities. If you look at January as a whole, it was pretty bad with maybe 2 matches on each show worth seeing. In 08's offense, it was probably the 2nd best January for ROH. The year before was atrocious with two awful awful shows.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> Eye of the Storm had a HORRIFIC main event. All the other tournament matches outside the Delirious one are worth seeing though. Recommended if it's in the Big Ten Sale.


it wasnt that bad... probably not the greatest pairing but it was still a solid match imo and could easily get a higher rating from a Steen fan.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just ordered 4 dvds from the Big 10 sale.

Weekend of Champions Night 2,really wanna see Embassy/Gen Next Tag Team Title Match along with Nigel/Dragon 1 and the undercard has a couple good match with the CZW?ROH fued.

Best in the World,loved the sound of the mainevent NOAH vs ROH Tag Match and Briscoes vs Strong/Evans sounds fun along with a pretty good undecard with Shelley/Daniels.

FYF:NYC,the double main event sounds good along with Tag Team Title match and the turn.Wanna see the controversial rated Tables are Legal Match.

Caged Rage,the two cage matches interest me along with the 3 way elimination title match and the undercard looks entertaining.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

smitlick said:


> it wasnt that bad... probably not the greatest pairing but it was still a solid match imo and could easily get a higher rating from a Steen fan.


They did a horrible job of building up drama throughout the match.

Oh, and Without Remorse was an awesome show. The opener did what it was supposed to do - be an opener without stealing the show. If you ignore the garbage such as Delirious vs. Adam Pearce and anything involving Sweet & Sour, and instead watch the opener, Mark vs. Joey, Claudio vs. Generico, Ultimate Endurance, and Nigel vs. Roderick, you'll be very happy. Those last four matches I mentioned are all in the ***1/2-**** range.


----------



## smitlick

Just wanna gage on how i have done in 2008 in ROH So Far 

I have skipped the following shows
- Proving Ground (Only thing that interested me was Steen vs Necro)
- Transform (Nothing in this that interested me)
- Without Remorse (Didnt seem that great)
- Up For Grabs (Thought about getting it but in the end didnt)
- Battle For Supremacy (The fact that Nigel vs Pearce was the Main)
- Vendetta II (Nearly got it but in the end chose not to)

At the moment if im skipping a show its very unlikely im going to go back to buying it unless its in a $10 Sale.

In ROH the last dvd i have is Fueling The Fire.

Is there anything big im missing in those?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

I recommend Proving Ground, Without Remorse, and Vendetta II.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG - The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies*

The Cutler Brothers vs. Los Luchas - **


Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins - **

*One Night Only Return*
Bobby Quance vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4


Scott Lost vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2


El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/2


*PWG World Tag Titles*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Pretty solid show for the beginning of 2009. Quance/Ryan was a good comedy style match, the main event was solid with a hot finish & Generico/Taylor and Danielson/Lost were enjoyable thought I expect one to be better the next time around as the ending promo guarantees it's going to happen. 

And Rick Knox wiping an audience member out running from Davey was great.
​


----------



## Wiper

*CZW – X: A Decade Of Destruction*

*Little Mondo vs. Drew Gulak* - **

*Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer* - **

*“Old vs. New” Tag Team Gauntlet aka Old Fat Teams vs. Worthless CZW Students
S.A.T. vs. 2.0 vs. LJ Cruz & Izzy Kensington vs. GNC vs. All Money Is Legal vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole* -**½

*Sabian vs. Egotistico Fantastico* - ***1/2

*Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez* – ***1/2

*The Best Around & El Sexisto vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup & Lord Everett Devore*- **

*Devon Moore vs. Ruckus* – DUD (Didn't watch it)

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title
Ryan McBride vs. Carter Gray* - ***1/4 

*Fans Bring The Weapons
The H8 Club (Nick Gage & Nate Hatred) vs. Cult Fiction (Deranged & Brain Damage)* - **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - No Rope Barbed Wire
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger* - ***3/4

Overall: Not bad, but not great either.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Final Battle 2008*

Kenny Omega vs Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4

Jerry Lynn vs Chris Hero vs Necro Butcher vs Rhett Titus - ***

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - ***1/4

_New York City Street Fight:_
Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2

The Briscoes vs Sasaki & Nakajima - ***3/4

Tyler Black vs Austin Aries - ****1/4

Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2

_Fight Without Honor_
Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima - ****1/4


Really great progression throughout the show, as the matches got progressively better. The last three matches are definite must-sees. A great instalment of Final Battle, better than 07 and possibly 06 as well.


----------



## seabs

smitlick said:


> Just wanna gage on how i have done in 2008 in ROH So Far
> 
> I have skipped the following shows
> - Proving Ground (Only thing that interested me was Steen vs Necro)
> - Transform (Nothing in this that interested me)
> - Without Remorse (Didnt seem that great)
> - Up For Grabs (Thought about getting it but in the end didnt)
> - Battle For Supremacy (The fact that Nigel vs Pearce was the Main)
> - Vendetta II (Nearly got it but in the end chose not to)
> 
> At the moment if im skipping a show its very unlikely im going to go back to buying it unless its in a $10 Sale.
> 
> In ROH the last dvd i have is Fueling The Fire.
> 
> Is there anything big im missing in those?


*Vendetta II and Without Remorse are worth seeing.*


----------



## El Enigma

If you want to buy something from 2008, here you have a list of the very best shows in order.

- Supercard of Honor III
- Death Before Dishonor VI
- Final Battle 2008
- A New Level
- Northern Navigation
- 6th Anniversary Show
- Respect is Earned II
- All Star Extravaganza IV
- Glory By Honor VII
- Fueling the Fire
- Vendetta II
- Driven 2008

The firts two are must-buy DVD's.


----------



## seabs

*PWG The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies*

*The Cutler Brothers vs. Los Luchas *
_***1/4_

*Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins *
_***_

*Bobby Quance vs. Joey Ryan *
_***1/4_

*Scott Lost vs. Bryan Danielson *
_***1/2_

*El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor *
_***_

*The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong - PWG Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Incredible show, especially considering it didn't even last 2 hours. Nothing under *** and everything on the card is really fun to watch, capped off with ahot main event. Worth buying for sure._​


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Injustice II*

Brent Albright vs. Rhett Titus ***1/4*
Necro Butcher vs. Delirious vs. Damian Wayne vs. Sean Denny ***1/2*
Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs ***3/4*
Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ****1/4*
Grizzly Redwood vs. Chris Escobar ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn ****3/4*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH World Title Match) *****1/4*


----------



## ECW fan

*ROH: All Star Extravaganza IV*​
Kenny Omega vs. Rhett Titus **1/3*

Erick Stevens vs. Chris Hero ***1/2*

Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong *****

Takeshi Morishima vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/4*

Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The American Wolves ***** 

Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji ******

Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black, & Delirious vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & The Necro Butcher ***3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn *****1/2*





*ROH: Final Battle 2008*​
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega **1/3*

The Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus (Four Corner Survival)***1/2*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious (World Tag Team Title Match) ***3/4*

Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki (New York City Street Fight) ****1/2*

Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (International Dream Tag Team Match) *****

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (#1 Contender's Match) ****1/4*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) ******

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (Fight Without Honor) *******


----------



## Saint Dick

I just watched Aries/Lynn from Full Circle and I'm not a fan of Aries' new gimmick at all. I don't mind his character and he played the role pretty well but it's such a drastic change that I can't take him seriously. Just came off as stupid to me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Unforgettable*
1. Mamaluke/Rinauro vs The Ring Crew Express *1/2
2. Nigel McGuiness vs Jay Andrews vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Jay Lethal **1/2
3. Jimmy Rave vs Matt Sydal **1/2
4. Ricky Reyes vs Derek Dempsey 1/2
5. James Gibson vs Roderick Strong ***3/4
6. Jack Evans vs Colt Cabana **3/4
7. Christopher Daniels vs Jimmy Yang ***
8. Kobashi/Homicide vs Joe/Ki ****1/2

*ROH - Fight of the Century*
1. Colt Cabana vs Sal Rinauro **
2. Shane Hagadorn vs Bobby Dempsey 1/2
3. Nigel McGuiness vs Jay Lethal vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Christopher Daniels ***
4. Aries/Strong vs Sydal/Evans vs Irish Airborne vs The Briscoes ***1/2
5. Homicide/Whitmer vs Corino/Pearce **1/2
6. KENTA vs Davey Richards ***1/2
7. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe ****1/4

Both shows are quality and its likely they would be found in the Big Ten Sale.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Fight of the Century is OOP. I have it up on ebay right now.


----------



## seabs

Ownage™;7000550 said:


> I just watched Aries/Lynn from Full Circle and I'm not a fan of Aries' new gimmick at all. I don't mind his character and he played the role pretty well but it's such a drastic change that I can't take him seriously. Just came off as stupid to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


*Austin Starr. Yeah he plays it really well but I much prefer him as a face.

Just ordered IVP's NOAH's Top 25 matches and NJPW Super J Cup and Global Tag League from 94. *


----------



## McQueen

He's back to being Austin Starr eh?

Good picks *Seabs*, J-Cup '94 is my favorite single show ever.

Smitlick, slightly surprised on your rating of Strong/Gibson from Unforgettable (usually see it much higher) but to each there own.


----------



## ECW fan

*ROH: Northern Navigation*​
Chris Hero vs. Ruckus **1/2*

Delirious vs. Kenny Omega **1/4*

Sara Del Rey vs. Jennifer Blake ***

Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2*

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Roderick Strong *****1/4*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match) ****3/4*

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries (No DQ Match) ******


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw/Westside Dojo Saturday Wrestling III*

*wXw vs. Westside Dojo*
Dan Marshall vs. Drake Younger - **
*
wXw vs. Westside Dojo – German Championship*
Bad Bones vs. Karsten Beck - **

*Lightweight League Block B*
Tommy End vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4 

Big Van Walter, Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. Steve Douglas & Revolution Purple (Adam Polak & Lazio Fe) - ***

Meh show that had six matches but two were clipped (Really, wXw?). Both of the wXw/WS Dojo matches were too short to be anything special but End/Sabre and the six-man made up for it.


*wXw 18+ Reloaded – 09/13/08*

*Lightweight League Block A*
Bernd Föhr vs. Emil Sitoci - *3/4

Big Van Walter & Dan Marshall vs. The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) - ***1/4

*Lightweight League Block B*
Corey Mason vs. Marc Roudin - ** 

*wXw Tag Team Titles*
Doug Williams & Martin Stone vs. The Crimson City Saga (Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*Tables, Lighttubes And Chairs*
Andrew Patterson vs. Violent Tom - **3/4

*I Quit Bunkhouse Brawl*
Adam Polak vs. HATE - ***
*
No Ropes Barbed Wire*
Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack - **** - ****1/4

OK show although the Sitoci match was basically a squash & Roudin/Mason was flat. Younger & Jack killed each other as expected and the Kartel match was one of the better ones I've seen out of them. The two shows are sold together and would be a good second-tier buy.​


----------



## El Enigma

_*ROH Southern Hostility​*
1. The Briscoes & Kenny Omega vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinuaro, & Rhett Titus - **

2. Delirious vs. Alex Payne - **1/4

4. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb vs. Ashley Lane (SHIMMER Four Corner Survival) - **1/2

5. Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards & Larry Sweeney - ***

6. Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Buchwhacker Luke Williams - *1/2

7. Necro Butcher & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - ***

8. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson (NO DQ Match) - ***1/2

9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
_


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So I am going to buy 3 ROH DVDs. I know I am going to buy Final Battle 2008. Any suggestions on the other two? Any I must see?


----------



## McQueen

What do you have already? Or are you simply looking for current stuff?


----------



## -Mystery-

Fuck. I can't wait until next Friday night to pick up new FIP DVDs. I need my FIP fix badly.

Btw, can anyone tell me how early they open the doors for a show? The belltime is 7:30 and was just trying to find out when to leave and shit.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

I currently have none. I usually just read results and download matches that I see as a great match. Danielson, Black, Jacobs, Nigel, Claudio, and Aries is what drew me to ROH.


----------



## Sephiroth

Death Before Dishonor VI
Supercard of Honor 3


----------



## McQueen

Ruck_Fules said:


> I currently have none. I usually just read results and download matches that I see as a great match. Danielson, Black, Jacobs, Nigel, Claudio, and Aries is what drew me to ROH.


In that case i'd say

6th Year Anniversary Show or Supercard of Honor III
Death Before Dishonor IV
Glory By Honor V: Night 2 or Driven (07)


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> In that case i'd say
> 
> 6th Year Anniversary Show or Supercard of Honor III
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Glory By Honor V: Night 2 or Driven (07)


Wait, there's a $10 sale right now. GbH V: N2 and Driven should be purchased besides the other 3 you are getting.


----------



## McQueen

I agree.


----------



## seabs

ECW fan said:


> *ROH: Northern Navigation*​
> Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2*


*I have it a full star higher. Northern Navigation was my favourite ROH show of 08 btw. Awesome stuff.*


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> He's back to being Austin Starr eh?
> 
> Good picks *Seabs*, J-Cup '94 is my favorite single show ever.
> 
> Smitlick, slightly surprised on your rating of Strong/Gibson from Unforgettable (usually see it much higher) but to each there own.


Its more of a i dont like Jamie Noble/James Gibson at all as a wrestler as i more often than not find him rather boring. I know some will be outraged that anyone can but im just not a fan.


----------



## septurum

He is a bit boring but still damn good. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So the only reason I could pick 3 is because of how much money I have to work with and the DVD sale. I decided to go with Final Battle 2008, Unscripted II, and Breakout.


----------



## Sephiroth

You failed


----------



## septurum

Unscripted 2 sucked apart from a few matches.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

I did Unscripted II because I wanted to see the return of Punk to ROH, even if for one night. Sorry I am a sucker for Punk in ROH and Danielson so the only match that I know of that they team I want to get the DVD.

I did Breakout because Danielson vs. Black and Nigel vs. Hero


----------



## Sephiroth

Ruck_Fules said:


> I did Unscripted II because I wanted to see the return of Punk to ROH, even if for one night. Sorry I am a sucker for Punk in ROH and Danielson so the only match that I know of that they team I want to get the DVD.
> 
> I did Breakout because Danielson vs. Black and Nigel vs. Hero


Here's a lesson a lot of us here follow...if there is a show with lots of good/great matches, then buy it...but if there is a one match show or a show you aren't sure about, you can download it here instead.

You could have found Nigel/Hero (blah match) and Dragon/Black in the media section once you get enough posts (which I'm pretty sure is 50).

If you wanted a CM Punk show, you should have gotten an older show like Punk: TFC, Summer of Punk shows, Death Before Dishonor 3, Nowhere to Run, All Star Extravaganza II, Joe vs. Punk, Death Before Dishonor 2: Night 2, World Title Classic, and Death Before Dishonor. You could have gotten any of those in the $10 dvd sale I bet.


----------



## Saint Dick

Aries/Lynn - Full Circle - ***
Danielson/Lynn - Injustice II - ***1/2


----------



## McQueen

Unscripted II just so happens to be one of maybe 5 or 6 2006 ROH shows I don't have. Even the one night return of an ROH legend (Xavier of course) isn't enough to interest me in the show.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I didn't know Xavier was on that show! I love Xavier! Who did he face? Please say it was John Walters!


----------



## McQueen

Nah it was Bryan Danielson. Xavier was Nana's surprise Embassy challenger since The Embassy won the trio tournament. Xavier got Abyss' title shot.


----------



## Devildude

*PWG - The Gentle Art of Making Enemies:*

1. The Cutler Brothers (Brandon & Dustin Cutler) vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre) - ***

2. Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/4

3. "Shooting Star" Bobby Quance vs. Joey Ryan - ***1/4

4. "The Professional" Scott Lost vs. "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson - ***

5. El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

6. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson - PWG Tag Team Champions) vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong (Challengers) - ***3/4

Terrific show, not an average match on the card with a good main event. Highly recommended.


----------



## KillSteve

I second the hate for Unscripted II, one of the worser ROH shows which has nothing special at all apart from Xavier being hilariously bad and Dragon punishing him for it, and the short Punk return.


----------



## Sephiroth

Unscripted II has the very underrated Nigel vs. Aries for the pure title.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Nah it was Bryan Danielson. Xavier was Nana's surprise Embassy challenger since The Embassy won the trio tournament. Xavier got Abyss' title shot.


That's a shame.

John Walters>Bryan Danielson


----------



## septurum

Oh God no.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw True Colors 2008*

Karsten Beck vs. Rico Bushido - *

*4-Way Dance Qualification*
Eddie Edwards vs. Tommy End - ***

*4-Way Dance Qualification - Falls Count Anywhere*
Kenny Omega vs. Thumbtack Jack - ***1/4

*4-Way Dance Qualification*
Davey Richards vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***3/4 - ****

Big Van Walter vs. Low Ki - **

*wXw World Lightweight Title*
Emil Sitoci vs. Bobby Fish - ***1/4

*Street Fight*
Brodie Lee vs. Martin Stone - ***

*Four Way Dance*
Steve Douglas vs. Tommy End vs. Kenny Omega vs. Davey Richards - ****

*#1 Contender for the Heavyweight Title – Chain Match*
Absolute Andy vs. Bad Bones - ***1/2

Another great show with the exciting 4-way being match of the night. The qualification bouts each top themselves; Sitoci had a good title defense and Lee & Stone’s street fight was better than I’d thought it would be. The only problems are the opener and the dull Ki/Walter match.​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Race To The Top Tournament - Night 1*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Pelle Primeau *
2. Davey Richards vs Jigsaw **1/2
3. Claudio Castagnoli vs Hallowicked **1/2
4. Matt Sydal vs Mike Quackenbush ***1/4
5. Chris Hero vs Erick Stevens ***
6. Roderick Strong vs Gran Akuma vs Jimmy Rave vs Austin Aries **1/2
7. Delirious vs El Generico **3/4
8. Brent Albright vs Matt Cross *1/4
9. Jack Evans vs Kevin Steen ***
10. The Briscoes vs McGuiness/Danielson ****


----------



## HavocD

*CHIKARA 2009:If The Airplane Is Snowed In, Put Your Bloody Skis On And Get Going!*

Crossbones, UltraMantis Black & Pinkie Sanchez vs. Cheech, Cloudy & Hydra *****
Grizzly Redwood vs. Create-A-Wrestler **1/4*
Sami Callihan vs. Delirious ***3/4*
The UnStable vs. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & Tim Donst ****1/4*
Osirian Portal vs. Equinox & Lince Dorado ****1/4*
Brodie Lee vs. Frightmare ****
F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony ****1/2*
Escorpion Egipcio vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*


----------



## El Enigma

*ROH - Unified*​
1. Colt Cabana vs Matt Sydal vs Spud vs Jonny Storm-***
2. Jimmy Rave vs Davey Richards-***1/2
3. BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castagnoli-***
4. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana-**3/4
5. Team England vs Team NOAH-****
6. FWA British World Title: Robbie Brookside vs Chad Collyer-**
7. ROH World Tag Team Titles: Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Briscoes-****3/4
8. ROH World & Pure Title Unification Match: Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness-*****


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiobSNf_bjs

New Video Wire with a short clip of Flair in ROH.


----------



## vivalabrave

Suprisingly good promos from Richards and Steen there. Maybe Davey should have been the guy on the mic for NRC.


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> Suprisingly good promos from Richards and Steen there. Maybe Davey should have been the guy on the mic for NRC.


Agreed, especially Davey who seems to of improved alot.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I need some DVD advice, PAINS! (That's *P*uro *A*nd *I*ndy *N*erd*s*) I'm making my first order from IVP, and I need some suggestions.

So far, I'm getting the Best of SHINGO, 25 Best of NOAH, whatever NOAH show that had Briscoes/SugiuraFuji and Mori/Misawa for the GHC, and of course, the Puro Sampler. I want more. MOOOORE~!! Any thoughts?


----------



## Derek

WillTheBloody said:


> I need some DVD advice, PAINS! (That's *P*uro *A*nd *I*ndy *N*erd*s*) I'm making my first order from IVP, and I need some suggestions.
> 
> So far, I'm getting the Best of SHINGO, 25 Best of NOAH, whatever NOAH show that had Briscoes/SugiuraFuji and Mori/Misawa for the GHC, and of course, the Puro Sampler. I want more. MOOOORE~!! Any thoughts?


If you are wanting to get into NOAH and want to see their best shows, I highly reccomend getting the 2 Tokyo Dome shows (2004 & 2005). If you only get one, get the 2005 show. Probably the best overall top to bottom show I've ever seen. Although, if you get the Top 25 NOAH matches set, then it might make getting these shows irrelevant.

The show from last March with Briscoes vs Marufuji/Suguira and Morishima vs. Misawa isn't a bad choice. There was also a fun 6 man tag on that show between Kobashi/Honda/KENTA vs. Takayama/Sano/Aoki.


----------



## KillSteve

I'd just grab some of the "Best Ofs" if you're going for puro, especially NOAH. NOAH has good big matches but personally I find whole shows a pain to sit through thanks to their dire undercards. 

http://buythematch.com/

Buythematch.com is also a handy site and you can purchase just the matches you want from their selection. The selection is limited compared to other dealers but they have some pretty good prices. 

http://ichibanpuroresu.com/events.html

ichibanpuroresu.com, run by the same guy who does PuroresuCentral (best site for puro information), and it has some show recommendations there, though the guy who runs it favours NJ alot more than NOAH, so take it for what you will.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Derek said:


> The show from last March with Briscoes vs Marufuji/Suguira and Morishima vs. Misawa isn't a bad choice. There was also a fun 6 man tag on that show between Kobashi/Honda/KENTA vs. Takayama/Sano/Aoki.


Taue/Izumida vs King of Wrestling is another one that I really enjoyed. Hero's length of the ramp running elbow spot still kills me.



KillSteve said:


> Buythematch.com is also a handy site and you can purchase just the matches you want from their selection.


I've used them before, and they rock...but I'm super nerd right now. I'm want to OWN Kobashi/Shiozaki vs Sasaki/Nakajima and the like. I'm a big supporter of tangible media, and I always feel a little bit dirty when I download stuff (though it doesn't stop me :no. I'm in a good financial situation right now, as well as one can expect in our economy, so I want to burning some bills on stuff my dad can actually watch at his house. He doesn't have a working computer...

I guess what I'm asking is, what would some of you purchase yourselves? AJPW, NJPW, FMW, DDT, Joshi, etc. Even BJ or F.U.C.K. I'm up for anything!...wait...


----------



## KillSteve

Like I say, I personally stick to Best Ofs. Highspots have some incredible compilations, check them the eff out if you havent yet.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KillSteve said:


> Like I say, I personally stick to Best Ofs. Highspots have some incredible compilations, check them the eff out if you havent yet.


I picked up Holy Demon Army and Brody comps a while back, both of which are awesome. I should get Jumbo's, Misawa's, and Tenryu's, and eventually I'm sure I will. Thanks!


----------



## straightedge015

NOAH 11/5/05 - Great card top to bottom
NOAH 4/24/04 - Incredible main event, good undercard with a gem of a tag title match
AJPW Champions Carnival 1995 - Best CC ever
AJPW Excite Series 2000 - a personal favorite, just really fun stuff with a lot of Vader matches
NJPW 4/29/96 - Great Liger/Sasuke match, and the culmination of the UWFi/NJ feud in Takada/Hashimoto, with the hottest Dome crowd ever
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tournament - Either this or J-Cup 94 is the best junior tourny ever
NJPW G-1 Climax 1991 - First G-1, maybe the best. Classic final

Just picked a few random great ones off the top of my head. There's a lot of variety there too.


----------



## KillSteve

The 2002 G1 is also well worth anyone's time. Best G1 of the decade.


----------



## straightedge015

lol, I actually just watched the Nishimura/Takayama semi-final the other day. Takayama going to the mat was a sight to see


----------



## smitlick

Hey guys i would also like some Puro Nominations. I usually only buy DVDs that feature guys i have watched in ROH/PWG and really only know the Japanese Guys that have worked in the US previously so any help is very much appreciated.

I currently own these (must are from IVPVideos.com and the Zero-One was bought off a mate)
AJPW
AJPW 12/09/1975 December 9th 1975
AJPW Real World Tag League 1977-1979
AJPW Real World Tag League 1980-1982
Best of AJPW Champion Carnival
Best of AJPW Real World Tag League 1983-1985
AJPW 10/08/1989-10/15/1989
AJPW Wrestling Summit 1990
AJPW 04/18/1992 April 18th 1992
AJPW 04/16/1993 April 16th 1993
AJPW Super Power Series 1994

BJPW
BJPW Deathmatch Revolution V.1
BJPW Deathmatch Revolution V.2
BJPW Deathmatch Revolution V.3
BJPW Deathmatch Revolution V.4
BJPW Deathmatch Revolution V.5
BJPW 01/02/2006 January 2nd 2006

Lucha Libre
Best of Lucha Libre 2007 V.01

Michinoku Pro
Michinoku Pro World Title Match Series 1996

NJPW
NJPW 08/04/1995 August 4th 1995 Collision in Korea
NJPW 1996 J-Crown Tourny
NJPW 01/04/2008 January 4th 2008 (2 Discs)

NOAH
NOAH 10/29/2006 October 29th 2006 
NOAH 02/21/2008 February 21st 2008 (2 Discs)

Dragon Gate/Toryumon
Toryumon Wrestlejam 1
Toryumon Wrestejam 2
Dragon Gate 02/21/2008 February 21st 2008

Other Japanese
Puroresu DVD Sampler
The Best of Jack Evans In Japan

Zero One Max
S-Ring Special - January 27, 2005

Kensuke Office
Kensuke Office 9/1/07


----------



## McQueen

KillSteve said:


> The 2002 G1 is also well worth anyone's time. Best G1 of the decade.


Co-Sign but I enjoyed 04 a bit too. 2002 finals between Chono and Takayama really felt like a worthy final as well.

Willthebloody, if your looking for some good joshi Dreamslam II which is at IVP was pretty mega but if you can find it Dreamslam I was even better (although it may have an hour of hype BS before the show if you get the commercial tape.)


----------



## Tarfu

So ROH's big 10 sales are now over, and my order got fucked up. Twice. 

I ordered Supercard Of Honor III just this monday and received an email a few days later saying:



> We had a problem processing the credit card information you provided as the card was declined. If you believe the card should be working please check your original order to see if you gave us the correct expiration date. Sometimes an incorrect expiration date can cause the order to be declined by your credit card company.


So I refilled all the info, confirmed my order again and received another similar complain today. The expiration date was correct, aswell as all the other information I had submitted. So where's the problem? 

A week ago I ordered from SMV, had no problems whatsoever and received my DVD approximaly a week later. Atleast now I know whom to do business with.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Check with your bank. ROH isn't going to steal from you, despite the fact that most of us here steal from them.


----------



## Platt

7th ANNIVERSARY SALE- 20%-25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20%-25% off your order on all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. All orders under $50 save 20% off the order. Orders that are $50 and up save 25% off the order. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon for orders under $50 just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: party20 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon for orders $50 and above just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: party25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 3/23 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Ric Flair autograph tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. Offer is good while supplies last.

NEW MERCHANDISE

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Releases" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Motor City Madness 2009- Detroit, MI 1/30/09 (DVD)








Kevin Steen & El Generico defend the World Tag Team Titles against Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe; Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn; Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus; plus more.
1. Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus
2. Austin Aries vs. Silas Young
3. Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens
5. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli
6. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (Non Title Match)
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match)

You Shoot with Kevin Sullivan (DVD-R)

Whether in the booking office or on camera, Kevin Sullivan's name is always a source of controversy. As in the case with the best in the biz, his name evokes passionate response from fans and workers alike. 

And now he has accepted the ultimate challenge...face the public and, as always, answer everything!

This is a YouShoot to remember as the Prince of Darkness tackles every subject...from the Devil, to WCW, to T & A, to TNA, to tragedy.

The YouShoot revolution continues...with the Bookerman

-Kevin Steen "Weapon" T-Shirt
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2958_14.jpg

-Jerry Lynn T-Shirt
http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2962_14.jpg


----------



## Saint Dick

Watched Danielson/Jacobs from Full Circle. Good match. I'm not sure how everybody else saw it but I definitely think Danielson's failed springboard was a total botch. Good recovery by both men though and Danielson's knee selling was stellar. I didn't like that he used his injured leg in a lot of his offense later on but some of his sells were so awesome. The nip up and the Cattle Mutilation sells made me go "that was great". Some of the reversals near the end were really nice too but the finishing stretch lacked the heat you'd expect from a Danielson match. Not outstanding but solid.

***1/4


----------



## Derek

The Jerry Lynn shirt actually looks pretty badass.


----------



## vivalabrave

Ownage™ said:


> Watched Danielson/Jacobs from Full Circle. Good match. I'm not sure how everybody else saw it but I definitely think Danielson's failed springboard was a total botch. Good recovery by both men though and Danielson's knee selling was stellar. I didn't like that he used his injured leg in a lot of his offense later on but some of his sells were so awesome. The nip up and the Cattle Mutilation sells made me go "that was great". Some of the reversals near the end were really nice too but the finishing stretch lacked the heat you'd expect from a Danielson match. Not outstanding but solid.
> 
> ***1/4


Haven't seen the match, but by failed springboard, do you mean the one where he launches himself into the crowd or when he runs up the turnbuckle and does a back flip over his opponent? I assume it's the former but everytime he does either I cringe and hope he doens't break his neck.


----------



## Saint Dick

vivalabrave said:


> Haven't seen the match, but by failed springboard, do you mean the one where he launches himself into the crowd or when he runs up the turnbuckle and does a back flip over his opponent? I assume it's the former but everytime he does either I cringe and hope he doens't break his neck.


No he went to springboard from the apron back into the ring (I'm guessing for a clothesline or something) but he slipped on the top rope and fell. He played it up as a knee injury and I sorta considered that it might have been planned because well, he's Bryan Danielson, but I think it was a botch.


----------



## vivalabrave

Hmmm...I've seen plenty of Danielson matches and I can say that I don't think I've ever seen him even attempt a springboard into the ring. Based on that I'd say it was planned. Yeah, that's the ticket. 

Almost makes me want to D/L the match and check it out soley based on a potential botch by Dragon.

BTW, Platt, is there anyway you could just spoiler tag the new shirts so the page won't be stretched everytime?


----------



## Saint Dick

Even if it was a botch it didn't hurt the match at all but either way I'd say it's worth a watch.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Double Feature*
Night One
1. Roderick Strong vs Pelle Primeau *
2. Nigel McGuiness vs BJ Whitmer vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Erick Stevens **1/2
3. Necro Butcher vs Delirious **1/4
4. Bryan Danielson/Austin Aries vs The Vulture Squad **3/4 (Danielson pre-match was great)
5. Go Shiozaki vs Brent Albright ***1/4
6. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards ***
7. AOTF vs The Briscoes ***

Night 2
1. Davey Richards vs Claudio Castagnoli **1/2
2. The Vulture Squad vs The Hangmen 3 *1/2
3. The Briscoes vs The Hangmen 3 **3/4
4. Nigel McGuiness/Go Shiozaki vs Bryan Danielson/Austin Aries ***3/4
5. Kevin Steen vs Joey Matthews **3/4
6. Tyler Black vs Erick Stevens **3/4
7. Roderick Strong vs Delirious vs Necro Butcher vs Eddie Edwards ***

Surely Match 4 should have been Main Event. Only match on the card worth downloading really.


----------



## Platt

vivalabrave said:


> Hmmm...I've seen plenty of Danielson matches and I can say that I don't think I've ever seen him even attempt a springboard into the ring. Based on that I'd say it was planned. Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Almost makes me want to D/L the match and check it out soley based on a potential botch by Dragon.
> 
> BTW, Platt, is there anyway you could just spoiler tag the new shirts so the page won't be stretched everytime?


:$ sorry hadn't thought cos it doesn't stretch it for me.


----------



## Devildude

*Chikara - If The Airplane Is Snowed In, Put Your Bloody Skis On And Get Going!:*

1. Crossbones, UltraMantis Black & Pinkie Sanchez vs. Cheech, Cloudy & Hydra - **1/4

2. Grizzly Redwood vs. Create-A-Wrestler - *3/4

3. Sami Callihan vs. Delirious - **1/4

4. The UnStable vs. Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & Tim Donst - ***

5. Osirian Portal vs. Equinox & Lince Dorado - ***1/2

6. Brodie Lee vs. Frightmare - **1/4

7. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - **3/4

8. Escorpion Egipcio vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***

Solid show, no more, no less.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm surprised to see the UnStable/Team Chikara match to be only at *** mark. I would have figured it would be a stellar contest.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just got done watching Best in the World (the event) and I must say another great event from 2006.

Best in the World 

Jimmy Rave vs Pelle Primeau-*
Jimmy Rave vs Jimmy Yang-**1/4
*4 Corner Survival*
Mercedes Martinez vs Allison Danger vs Lacey vs Daizee Haze-***1/4
Not gonna rate the CZW invasion stuff b/c it was boring to me.
Alex Shelley vs Christopher Daniels-***1/4 (Y2J!!!!)
*ROH Pure Title*
Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli-***1/2
Austin Aries vs Ricky Reyes-***
Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs Briscoes-****
Marifuji & Kenta vs Joe & Danielson-****1/4 (What happen between Kenta and Joe they looked legit pissed at each other)

A very good show that you dont hear much hype about and going to knock down Weekend of Champions Night 2 Tommorrow


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KYSeahawks said:


> What happen between Kenta and Joe they looked legit pissed at each other)
> 
> A very good show that you dont hear much hype about and going to knock down Weekend of Champions Night 2 Tommorrow


Joe got pulled by TNA before Gabe pulled the trigger on a KENTA singles match.

You're gonna fucking *LOVE* WOCN2.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Take No Prisoners 2008*

PPV Only
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Delirious vs Tyler Black vs Go Shiozaki ***
2. Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong ***
3. The Briscoes vs AOTF ***
4. Erick Stevens vs Brent Albright **1/4
5. NRC vs The Vulture Squad ***
6. Bryan Danielson vs Austin Aries ****
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Tyler Black ****1/4


----------



## HavocD

*CHIKARA 2009:Motive, Means, Opportunity*

Eddie Kingston, Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood vs. Sami Callihan, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black ***1/2*
Ophidian vs. Frightmare ***1/2*
Daizee Haze & Hailey Hatred vs. Sara Del Ray & Sassy Stephie ***1/4*
Escorpion Egipcio vs. Lince Dorado **3/4*
F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony ****1/4*
The UnStable vs. Create-A-Wrestler & Sea Donsters ***3/4*
Gran Akuma vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2*
Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush ****3/4*
Amasis vs. Equinox *****


----------



## Devildude

Hailsabin said:


> I'm surprised to see the UnStable/Team Chikara match to be only at *** mark. I would have figured it would be a stellar contest.


I just felt it went on far longer than it needed to, like they were dragging it out for some reason.

Also, Quack having hardly any ring time in that match was a disappointment, sometimes I think he gives the other wrestlers too much time like he's scared to steal the show in his own company. My two cents at least, though I've only watched the show once.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Dragon Gate Challenge II*
1. Nigel McGuiness vs Delirious **1/2
2. The Vulture Squad vs The YRR **
3. Austin Aries vs Genki Horiguchi ***
4. Steenerico vs Yoshino/Doi ****
5. AOTF vs Hulk/Shingo ****
6. The Briscoes vs Dragon Kid/Ryo Saito ***3/4
7. CIMA/Shiozaki/Stevens vs The NRC ***3/4


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I haven't had chance to buy any DVD's since 21 and 22 of Shimmer.


----------



## anhhai

*ROH best ever show?*

Looking to get into ROH what shows / dvds / ppvs shall i get? Also what show is the highest attendance rate? Which had highest production? As i'm put off by small crowds and low production seems bit dark for me


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I'd get a lot of the earlier stuff. To me there the better all round shows. It's been seeming a lot lately as the under cards in the new shows have become no love cluster fucks to get people on the show.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*Re: ROH best ever show?*



anhhai said:


> Looking to get into ROH what shows / dvds / ppvs shall i get? Also what show is the highest attendance rate? Which had highest production? As i'm put off by small crowds and low production seems bit dark for me


Final Battle 2008 & Death B4 Dishonor VI were both at the Hammerstein Ballroom which is quite a big building both events drew over 2000 fans ( I think , they're both great shows as well.

I'd also recommend Rising Above 2008 ( or 09 ) it was filmed in 08 but aired on PPV in 09 and also Supercard Of Honor III.

2 other DVD'S I'd highly recommend are ROH - Bloodstained Honor & ROH Best In The World, which are compilation DVD's of ROH matches and they are out of this world imo :happy:

I hope that helps as I havent been into watching ROH again lately my self.

Heres some rating I have done for said shows :

ROH – Bloodstained Honor
Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ( Steel Cage - 13/03/04 - ***1/2 -***3/4
C.M Punk & Ace Steele Vs Dan Maff & B.J Whitmer ( Chicago Street Fight – 24/07/04 - ****1/4 - ****1/2 *)
C.M Punk Vs Jimmy Rave ( Dog Collar Match – 7/05/05 - ***3/4 )
Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Jack Evans, and Matt Sydal Vs Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, Abyss, and Prince Nana (Steel Cage Warfare - 3/12/05 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 )
Colt Cabana Vs Homicide ( Ghetto Street Fight 25/02/06 - ***3/4 - **** )
Team ROH (Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, and BJ Whitmer) Vs Team CZW (Chris Hero,Super Dragon, and Necro Butcher – 22/04/06 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 ) 
Colt Cabana Vs Jimmy Jacobs ( Windy City Death Match 24/03/07 - ****1/4 )
Kevin Steen & El Generico Vs The Briscoes (Boston Street Fight - 10/08/07 - ****1/2 - ****3/4 )

ROH – BEST IN THE WORLD
Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ( New York, NY 01/10/05 - ***** )
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ( Detroit, MI, 30/03/06 - ***1/2 - ***3/4 )
KENTA vs. Austin Aries ( Chicago Ridge, IL, 24/06/06 - ****1/4 )
Samoa Joe vs. Ebasan Jack with Mick Foley ( Elizabeth, NJ, 19/02/05 - *1/2 )
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm (ROH World Title Match Chicago Ridge, IL, 01/04/06 - ***3/4 )
CM Punk vs. Terry Funk ( Philadelphia, PA, 20/09/03 - *1/2 )
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo (ROH World Tag Team Title Match Liverpool, UK, 3/03/07 - ****1/4 )
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ( Race to the Top Tournament Finals Edison, NJ, 28/07/07 - ****1/4 - ****1/2 )
Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match- Edison, NJ, 14/04/07 - **** )

ROH – RISING ABOVE 2008
1.	The Briscoes Vs Steen & Generico ( *** )
2.	Sara Del Ray Vs Mischif ( ***1/4 )
3.	Claudio Castagnoli Vs Silas Young Vs Alex Payne Vs Sami Callahan ( **1/2 )
4.	Brent Albright, Roderick Strong & Ace Steele Vs Dvey Richards, Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki ( ***1/2 )
5.	Jimmy Jacobs Vs Austin Aries ( I Quit - ****1/2 )
6.	Nigel Mc Guinness Vs Bryan Danielson ( ****3/4 )

ROH – SUPERCARD OF HONOR III
1.	Delirious Vs Go Shiozaki ( **1/2 )
2.	Kenny King, Sal Rinauro & Chasyn Rance Vs Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo & Alex Payne ( *1/2 )
3.	Roderick Strong Vs Erick Stevens ( ***1/4 - *** ½ )
4.	The Briscoes Vs Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs ( **** ¼ )
5.	Steen & Generico Vs BxB Hulk * Shingo ( ****1/4 - ****1/2 )
6.	Austin Aries Vs Nigel Mc Guinness ( ****1/2 )
7.	Muscle Outlawz Vs Typhoon ( **** ½ 


ROH – FINAL BATTLE 2008
1.Claudio Castagnoli Vs Kenny Omega ( **1/2 )
2.Rhett Titus Vs Chris Hero Vs Necro Butcher Vs Jerry Lynn ( **3/4 )
3.Steen & Generico Vs Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ( *** )
4.Go Shiozaki, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards Vs Erick Stevens, Roderick Strong & Brent Albright ( Streetfight - ***1/2 )
5.Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima Vs The Briscoes ( ***3/4 )
6.Tyler Black Vs Austin Aries ( **** )
7.Nigel Mc Guinness Vs Naomichi Marufuji ( **** - ****1/4 )
8.Bryan Danielson Vs Takeshi Morishima ( Fight Without Honor - **** - ****1/4 )


----------



## El Enigma

If you want to get into ROH, you must watch this:

- Better than our best
- Supercard of Honor I, II & III
- Unified
- Death Before Dishonor III & VI
- Final Battle 2008
- Rising Above 2009
- Manhattan Mayhem I & II
- Joe vs. Kobashi
- Joe vs. Punk
- All Star Extravaganza III
...


----------



## Sephiroth

Yeah guys, let's recommend only the best so they can watch all that and feel disappointed when they watch a show with only ONE four star match.

If you want to get into ROH, find a guy you might know, then check out some shows with their matches or their title runs (if they were a champ). I definitely recommend starting from Fouth Year Anniversary and working your way on up from there and asking every once in awhile on what shows you should pick up next.


----------



## McQueen

I watched All Star Extravaganza IV last night and frankly its the most fun i've had watching an ROH show in a long time. Final Battle 2008 is supposedly even better?


----------



## KillSteve

I thought ASE4 was pretty awful outside of the KO/StrongAlbright tag.

FB '08 was the last DVD I bought it's pretty damn good. The opener is alot of fun, the 6-man street fight is short but sweet with a great finish and post-match. Briscoes/KO wasnt as good as the previous night's tag, but was still quite good and was the sort of match The Briscoes are good in as opposed to the OTT shitfests. Danielson/Morishima wasn't amazing or anything, but was very good, Aries/Black ditto - not spectacular or anything, but very good. Nigel/Marufuji was a good match for Marufuji in an otherwise bad year and one of the better Nigel matches, mostly because it strayed away from the same formula he's been using ever since TNP. 

Good show, I'd recommend it.


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> I watched All Star Extravaganza IV last night and frankly its the most fun i've had watching an ROH show in a long time. Final Battle 2008 is supposedly even better?


*Someone enjoyed it as much as me! I loved it too, especially the Lynn/Danielson main event. Final Battle is just as good too.*


----------



## kicky_crowbar

All Star Extravaganza was a good show I thought altho the crowd was the shits from what I can remember.

Has any1 seen ROH Motorcity Madness 2009??


----------



## McQueen

KillSteve said:


> I thought ASE4 was pretty awful outside of the KO/StrongAlbright tag.


I was really worried when I first heard Sasaki was coming to ROH because its obvious ROH doesn't really have anyone on his level in terms of being a big match heavy since Joe left, but as far as i'm concerned this match validated ROH's decision to bring him in.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> I was really worried when I first heard Sasaki was coming to ROH because its obvious ROH doesn't really have anyone on his level in terms of being a big match heavy since Joe left, but as far as i'm concerned this match validated ROH's decision to bring him in.


I ended up really loving the KO/Strongbright tag match. Makes me hyped for the Strong/Nakajima match in Houston.

ASEIV was a very fun show to watch for me.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah, I also had that concern, and to be honest they were sort of met. The two tag matches were good, but the Strong/Sasaki and Claudio/Sasaki matches were pretty bad. Sasaki isn't a particularly great wrestler on his own, though.


----------



## seabs

*I enjoyed Strong/Sasaki for the time it got Sasaki/Claudio was terrible. The two KO tag matches were good. Really looking forward to Nakajima's singles match coming up in ROH, especially with Strong.*


----------



## McQueen

I always prefered Kenskay in his team with Hase myself but Hase rules the world regardless.

I expected little from Claudio/Sasaki and I pretty much got what I expected. His match with Strong was a little better than I expected but still nothing special and it was one of those matches where it was obvious the one guy had absolutely no chance of winning.


----------



## KillSteve

Anyone in the ring with Hase (best non-world champ ever?) looked though. Sasaki has his moments but he's more average than good.


----------



## McQueen

Best Moments include getting clubbed by Takayama. 

I have to co-sign on the Hase being best non champ ever, at least in terms of Japan.


----------



## KillSteve

Didn't Sasaki fuck Takayama up pretty bad? Or vice versa?

I bought GBH VII and even though it was average, Sasaki/Claudio was sadly one of the better matches on the show. Easily the worst ROH show I've bought.


----------



## McQueen

I was pretty let down by GBH myself but really looking back on it, most of the GBH shows are fairly average.

I think it was Tak who got pretty fucked up by Sasaki but man oh man the match they had at the 2002 G-1 was so stiff it made guys like Low Ki or Davey Richards look like bitches.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah, I came to that conclusion. Death Before Dishonor is usually the quality show, Glory By Honor are usually the bigger drawing cards.

Last year's GBH had a really slept on Go/Steen slugfest that was really good and obviously Nakajima/Danielson, but everything else stunk. The Steel Cage Warfare is probably the worst ROH main event I've ever seen.


----------



## McQueen

I've already brought up my hate for that match. The ending was pretty much the biggest bullshit i've seen. It was terrible in so many ways. I hate the obvious favoritism Gabe gave the Briscoes.

However i'd still rather watch that match than the shitty 30 minute long massive spotfest with 30 really shitty wrestlers from the ROH One Year Anniversary Show main event.


----------



## vivalabrave

KillSteve said:


> The Steel Cage Warfare is probably the worst ROH main event I've ever seen.


Ever seen One Year Anniversary Show's main event? Good God, that was atrocious. Pretty much everything that's wrong with Indy wrestling all in one match.


----------



## seabs

*Danielson/Nakajima was great and Lynn/King was very fun but I didn't like the rest of the show. Steel Cage Warfare was shit too.*


----------



## KillSteve

I havent seen it. Looks bad, though it'll have to be something God-awful to beat the shitfest SCW. Steen/Go was a nice treat though and one of those hidden gem matches I didn't really care about when looking at the card but turned out to be the second best match that night. Steen FTW, Go FTW.

Just watched Punk/Styles from Tradition Continues and it is super-great. I am convinced anyone who says Styles was average in ROH is talking bollocks.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't care for Styles in ROH after he came back but in the early days he was as they say "Phenomenal".

The OYAS ME is probably the worst match i've ever seen.


----------



## KillSteve

After watching alot of the early ROH stuff I am convinced anyone who says he sucked in ROH is talking out their ass, though I need to see stuff from after his return. His match with Danielson at MES was probably Danielson's best match at that point in his career.


----------



## -Mystery-

Styles wasn't bad during his most recent run in ROH, honestly. Awesome shit against Danielson in '06 and great stuff with Sydal too in the same year.


----------



## McQueen

His January 2006 matches with Sydal, Danielson and the time he tagged with Sydal at DGC where the only matches of his I cared for after his return. He was making it too obvious he was holding back due to his position in TNA. Not something I can really blame him for doing but it didn't make his matches any better.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> His January 2006 matches with Sydal, Danielson and the time he tagged with Sydal at DGC where the only matches of his I cared for after his return. He was making it too obvious he was holding back due to his position in TNA. Not something I can really blame him for doing but it didn't make his matches any better.


That was basically all he did on his most recent stint. That and a pretty great match with Strong in '05.


----------



## McQueen

What show did the match with Strong happen?


----------



## -Mystery-

Fate of an Angel


----------



## McQueen

Ah yeah now I remember Strong messing up during the Styles Clash and landing on his neck. Yeah that match wasn't bad either.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

My pick for worst ROH match has to be Whitmer vs. Shiozaki.


----------



## WillTheBloody

superdupersonic said:


> My pick for worst ROH match has to be Whitmer vs. Shiozaki.


From _Anarchy in the UK_?!?! That wasn't even the worst match on that show! Am I missing something here?


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> My pick for worst ROH match has to be Whitmer vs. Shiozaki.


The Pearce/Delirious dog collar match from Without Remorse was worse than that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

WillTheBloody said:


> From _Anarchy in the UK_?!?! That wasn't even the worst match on that show! Am I missing something here?


Which match is worse?


----------



## WillTheBloody

superdupersonic said:


> Which match is worse?


I fell the fuck asleep during the six-man. Ending was good, but not as good as Go/Whitmer.

Fleisch/Storm/Spud was a better WRESTLING MATCH than the opener? Really? On a scale of One to Drunken Trampoline, I give it a Helios. That's not great, btw.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Shiozaki vs. Whitmer had among the worst excuses for psychology I've ever seen. The first several minutes were fine, then it turned into "let's hit every fucking move in the entire world for ten minutes." And the finish had NOTHING to do with the rest of the match. You know a match is shitty when it unintentionally has me laughing at several points and there are no comedy spots or botches.


----------



## KillSteve

Doubt it's worse than most of the Special K scramble matches, to be fair. And Pearce/Delirious wasn't that bad, atleast it had some good stuff from Delirious.


----------



## Groovemachine

I remember being really pissed with Styles at Death Before Dishonor IV, who sandbagged Davey Richards and was basically a complete twat the whole match. At the time, that had been somewhat of a dream match for me. Did they ever compete against each other elswhere in a good match?


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Motor City Madness 2009:*

1. Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus - **1/2
2. Austin Aries vs. Silas Young - **3/4
3. Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee - *1/2 (** if you include the brawl after the double countout).
4. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens - **1/2
5. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **3/4
6. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (Non Title Match) - ***
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match) - ***3/4

Standard fare for a show before a PPV taping. Nothing really special on the card, but nothing terrible either.

Edit: The crowd was pretty much dead after the first match too, didn't exactly make the show comfortable to watch.


----------



## Sephiroth

I agree with Sonic that Go/Whitmer is overrated, but I don't think it's worse than the Abby the Butcher match.


----------



## mateuspfc

superdupersonic said:


> Shiozaki vs. Whitmer had among the worst excuses for psychology I've ever seen. The first several minutes were fine, then it turned into "let's hit every fucking move in the entire world for ten minutes." And the finish had NOTHING to do with the rest of the match. You know a match is shitty when it unintentionally has me laughing at several points and there are no comedy spots or botches.


Oh well, so I guess didn't see the way you did, because in every review I saw from this, the match was rated from *** to ***3/4. I have yet to see it, but it is really THIS bad?


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Did you gets really expect more from Necro? GO Maybe but has to do what he's told by booking and that doesn't help his case. Necro, doesn't know jack about psychology.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Motor City Madness '09*
Jerry Lynn vs Tyler Black - ***3/4
Steenerico vs American Wolves - ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

*SMV Best On The Indies: Last Of A Dying Breed – The Eddie Kingston Story*

*Chikara 5/22/04 *
The WildCards (Kingston & Black Jack Marciano) & Jigsaw vs. Mike Quackenbush & F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma & Icarus) - ****

*Chikara 7/10/04*
Eddie Kingston vs. Jolly Roger - **

*IWC 7/17/04*
The Wild Cards vs. Tracy Smothers & Chris Hamrick - ***

*IWA-MS 10/22/04*
Eddie Kingston vs. Super Dragon - ***

*IWA-MS 10/23/04*
B-Boy & Homicide vs. The Wild Cards - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 6/3/05 - Texas Death Match*
Ian Rotten vs. Eddie Kingston - **

*CZW 7/30/05 - Fans Bring The Weapons*
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*CZW 9/10/05*
Super Dragon vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

*Chikara 9/16/05*
Gran Akuma vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*Chikara 5/26/06*
Arik Cannon vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/4

*Chikara 8/20/06*
Larry Sweeney vs. Eddie Kingston - *

*CZW 10/14/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/2

*IWA-MS 10/21/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Brandon Thomaselli - **3/4

*Chikara 11/18/06 - Strap Match*
Larry Sweeney vs. Eddie Kingston - ***1/2

*IWA-MS 11/24/06*
Eddie Kingston vs. Drake Younger - **

*FSM 3/17/07*
Samoa Joe vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*CWE 4/15/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw - **3/4

*IWA-MS 5/12/07*
Hotstuff Hernandez vs. Eddie Kingston - ***

*Chikara 7/21/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - ***1/2

*Chikara 8/5/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Ricochet - ***

*IWA-EC 8/8/07 - Barbed Wire Boards*
Eddie Kingston vs. Mad Man Pondo - ***

*IWA-MS 9/28/07*
Eddie Kingston vs. Human Tornado - ***1/4

*IWA-MS 9/29/07 - No DQ, Last Man Standing*
Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston - ****1/4

*Chikara 11/18/07 - Falls Count Anywhere*
Eddie Kingston vs. Hallowicked - ***1/2 - ***3/4

A good account of Kingston's career but missing Hero/Kingston's Loser Leaves CZW Match and the great 8-man tag between BLK OUT and The Colony/Hallowicked. Good buy for the matches and the 60+ min. interview.





*wXw Fight Club 2007 Night One – Fan Appreciation Night 07*

*Lethal Lottery*
Bad Bones vs. Thumbtack Jack - ***

*Lethal Lottery Tag*
Big van Walter & Wesley Croton vs. Lupin Matsutani & Lazio Fe - **1/4

*Lethal Lottery Tag – Hard Ten*
Brusin' Marc Slater & Eddy de la Come vs. Diego Latino & Coone - **1/2

Steve Douglas vs. Keni'chrio Arai - ***

*Lethal Lottery*
Emil Sitoci vs. Marc Roudin - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*wXw Tag Team Titles*
Steve Douglas & Adam Polak vs. T-Bones (Thumbtack Jack & Bad Bones) - ***

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Ares vs. Chris Hero - ****

Nice show featuring a great main event and a lightweight battle between Sitoci & Roudin. Also nice to see T. Jack occasionally wrestle without trying to kill himself.​


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA - Motive Means Opportunity:*

1. Louden Sings - *****

2. Eddie Kingston, Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood vs. Sami Callihan, Crossbones & UltraMantis Black - **1/2

3. Ophidian vs. Frightmare - **3/4

4. Daizee Haze & Hailey Hatred vs. Sara Del Ray & Sassy Stephie - **1/4

5. Escorpion Egipcio vs. Lince Dorado - **1/4

6. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***1/4

7. The UnStable vs. Create-A-Wrestler & Sea Donsters - **1/2

8. Gran Akuma vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 (Great match!)

9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2

10. Amasis vs. Equinox - **3/4

Decent show, spoilt slightly by a disappointing main event. Claudio is a beast, the ending to his match with Akuma was godlike. Spoiler: He hit a better-than-Steiner-ever-could Screwdriver for the finish.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sonic_Storm06 said:


> Did you gets really expect more from *Necro*? GO Maybe but has to do what he's told by booking and that doesn't help his case. *Necro*, doesn't know jack about psychology.


Umm...what?



Devildude said:


> *CHIKARA - Motive Means Opportunity:*
> 
> 6. F.I.S.T. vs. The Colony - ***1/4
> 
> 8. Gran Akuma vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***3/4 (Great match!)
> 
> 9. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush - ***1/2



Is there a chance someone could upload any of this? :cookie:


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

mateuspfc said:


> Oh well, so I guess didn't see the way you did, because in every review I saw from this, the match was rated from *** to ***3/4. I have yet to see it, but it is really THIS bad?


Anybody who gives that match more than * is a fucking idiot. That * is ONLY for the crowd that was just so happy to see ROH that it could have been Teddy Hart vs. Trent Acid opening the show doing flips galore and they would have gone apeshit.

I posted the match somewhere in the indy section. It has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## WillTheBloody

superdupersonic said:


> Anybody who gives that match more than * is a fucking idiot.


That's a very long line of "idiots". I'm not seeing anyone in the "one star" line other than yourself. Anyone else have Shiozaki/Whitmer in Mr. Sonic's general star realm?

And damn you for making me have to watch this match again when I get home from work. You're making me do it! MAKING ME! *IT IS ON, SIR! FULL BLAST!!!!*


----------



## Tarfu

WillTheBloody said:


> Is there a chance someone could upload any of this?


I could once my DVD arrives. But unless you want to wait a few days, I suggest you holla KingCrash. He's always got the shiz.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH - FULL CIRCLE 2009*

1.	Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Chris Escobar & Damian Wayne ( **1/2 )
2.	Rhett Titus Vs Sean Denny ( *1/2 )
3.	Delirious Vs Necro Butcher ( ** )
4.	Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong Vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ( ***1/4 )
5.	Austin Aries Vs Jerry Lynn ( ***1/4 )
6.	Jimmy Jacobs Vs Bryan Danielson ( ***1/2 )
7.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black ( ***3/4 )

Finally gotten round to watching this and I found it an enjoyable enough show if nothing spectacular. Started off with a good tag match to get things going which I enjoyed which was suprising as I cant stand Brent Albright normally for some reason, the next 2 matches are passable. I really like Austin's new heel gimmick it was alot of fun and his match against Lynn was decent.

Overall a fun show and at only 2hours 20minutes it doesnt drag at all for whats on offer, so a decent enough start to the year next up to watch from me is Injustice 2 and Mototr City Madness when ever I get the time.


----------



## Devildude

WillTheBloody said:


> Is there a chance someone could upload any of this? :cookie:


I'll up at least two of them tonight hopefully, upload speed sucks though so I'll probably be about an hour for each.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watched FIP Heatstroke '08 and here are my thoughts:

•	The British Lions impressed the hell out of me and hope they continue to get future bookings in FIP. They've got some serious potential and I'd definitely like to see them in ROH on day. They sort of reminded me of Irish Airborne, but with talent and personality.

•	I enjoyed the fuck out of the Rinauro vs. Jones match because it really got be excited to see what they do on the next show (Fallout) since the entire show basically revolves around their match. Rinauro was his typical great heel self and Jones played up the overlooked underdog well.

•	Aries vs. Blade and Strong vs. King were good shit which put over the tag champions nicely and made them look good even in defeat. The Strong/King was a the better of the two because I thought the Aries/Blade match was too formulatic. King looked fantastic and is a definite star in the making in both FIP and ROH.

•	Holy fuck was Black vs. Necro an awesomely worked brawl which was probably the best singles brawl Necro has been involved in since coming to FIP. Necro bumped and sold like a mad man per usual and made Black look really good. The match also added heat the Necro vs. Age of the Fall feud which was brewing at the time.

•	Stevens vs. Shiozaki was an absolute WAR. This shit was seriously awesome and if you liked their Northern Navigation match, you're gonna fucking love this. I honestly never thought I'd see something come close to topping Stevens vs. Strong from Redefined, but this definitely comes close to doing so and might with another watch. Just fucking go find this match in the media section and watch it. 

•	Overall this show was freaking great. The main event delivered hugely and then some while the undercard was pretty good and mainly dominated by the sheer awesomeness of the YRR. Prazak and Lenny were excellent on commentary per usual (especially Prazak) and have an exceptional chemistry together, it's too bad that chemistry hasn't translated over to ROH, but oh well. Check this shit out.


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR 2006 DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!

The following DVD's are now on sale for only $8 each at www.rohwrestling.com:

-Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal, Samoa Joe vs. BJ Whitmer, Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal)
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Suffocation 10/27/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Steve Corino & Adam Pearce; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious; Jay Briscoe vs. Davey Richards; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Christopher Daniels vs. Brent Albright)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Black Friday Fallout 11/24/06 (Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards & Delirious; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe; Kings of Wrestling vs. Aries & Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave; Mark Briscoe vs. Shingo)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

GENERAL ADMISSION TICKETS ON SALE FOR ONLY $10 EACH!!!

General admission tickets for the following events are now on sale for only $10 each at www.rohwrestling.com under the "Tickets" section:

-Houston, TX 4/3/09 (Supercard of Honor IV)
-Houston, TX 4/4/09 (Take No Prisoners PPV Taping- Special 2:00 PM Start)
-Philadelphia, PA 4/9/09
-Philadelphia, PA 4/10/09
-Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09
-Markham, Ontario 4/18/09
-Dayton, OH 4/24/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 4/25/09
-Boston, MA 5/8/09
-Edison, NJ 5/9/09
-Manassas, VA 6/12/09
-Detroit, MI 6/26/09
-Danbury, CT 7/17/09
-Elizabeth, PA 9/25/09
-Collinsville, IL 10/9/09
-Indianapolis, IN 10/10/09

Offer ends on 3/27 at 9 AM EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on new orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last.


----------



## mateuspfc

*Pro Wrestling Zero-1 - 2/27/09 - Wrestler's Belief*
World Heavyweight Title
Yuji Nagata (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani ****3/4*


----------



## KingKicks

I should take advantage of that sale to buy How We Roll and Weekend of Champions Night One so I can finally finish 2006....


----------



## KYSeahawks

Wanna get three dvds on the 06 sale but cant decide between

Dragon Gate Challenge
Destiny
Throwdown
Anarchy in the UK
Survival of the Fittest 2006
Chicago Spectacular Night 2


----------



## antoniomare007

how godd is Go vs Strong from FIP?? 

and what about both Tyler vs Nigel matches in 09'?


----------



## KillSteve

The Full Circle match was good, but ehhhhhhh didn’t really do a lot for me. Just seemed like their Take No Prisoners match without the ridiculous overkill or the insane crowd heat. Hated the finish too, Black got in almost zero offence in the last 5-10 minutes then wins with a superkick. WTF? Don’t know what the thinking behind that was.

The Injustice II match, however, was quite great imo. There was always going to be some overkill in it, but there wasn’t too much else to dislike. All the interference seemed to make sense and made the match a lot more dramatic, the only part I disliked was Dragon trying to act like a lockeroom leader and being all like “hey guiz, come on now”. The standard good armwork and selling were all there, and Nigel has added some painful new holds to his moveset. The best thing about this match for me was the underlying feeling of “Black can win this” and even though I knew the result some parts had me marking out rallying behind him. Nigel was also amazing in it, and sold much deeper than just pain and exhaustion, he sold the frustration of simply not being able to put Black away and it further fuelled the feeling that it was Black’s night. Some great spots throughout and the selling was mostly top notch. That said, I did fucking hate the finish so much. It wasn’t even a good screwjob as it made ZERO sense. Why would the TIMEKEEPER screw Black? Made. Fuck. All. Sense. Awful.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> Wanna get three dvds on the 06 sale but cant decide between
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Destiny
> Anarchy in the UK


There you go


----------



## seabs

antoniomare007 said:


> how godd is Go vs Strong from FIP??


*Very.*


antoniomare007 said:


> and what about both Tyler vs Nigel matches in 09'?


*Full Circle is nothing special. Injustice II is a very good match though.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

KYSeahawks said:


> Wanna get three dvds on the 06 sale but cant decide between
> 
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Destiny
> Throwdown
> Anarchy in the UK
> Survival of the Fittest 2006
> Chicago Spectacular Night 2


Dragon Gate Challenge, Throwdown, and Chicago Spectacular Night 2.


----------



## antoniomare007

thx for the info guys...gonna DL Go vs Strong & Tyler vs Nigel at Injustice II

damn i'm so behind in 09' stuff...now i know what Andy and McQueen feel


----------



## Saint Dick

Tyler/Nigel from Full Circle was good. Not amazing but still pretty satisfying for what it was (the set up for Tyler's title shot at Injustice). Haven't seen Injustice yet.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Supercard of Honor III*
1. Delirious vs Go Shiozaki **3/4
2. The YRR vs Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo & Alex Payne **
3. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens (Wasnt a match just a brawl)
4. AOTF vs The Briscoes ***1/4
5. Steenerico vs Hulk/Shingo ****
6. Nigel McGuiness vs Austin Aries ****
7. Dragon Kid/CIMA/Saito vs Doi/Horiguchi/Yoshino ****1/4


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Any 1 know if this show is any good - Dragon Gate The Final Gate 2008 ???

Been wanting to watch a full Dragon Gate show since seeing them perform in ROH, the card is this.

Dragon Gate "THE FINAL GATE 2008", 28.12.2008 
Fukuoka International Center 
7,000 Fans - Super No Vacancy Full House 

1. Super Siesar, Siesar BOY & Super Shenlong II vs. 
Kenichiro Arai, Jorge Rivera & The Turboman 

2. Anthony W. Mori & Akira Tozawa vs. Don Fujii & Magnitude Kishiwada 

3. Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series 7th: 
"Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa vs. Akebono 

4. Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Taku Iwasa 

5. 3 Way Survival Match, Losing Unit Must Dismiss: 
Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs. 
Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. 
BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki & m.c.KZ. 

6. Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title: 
Cyber Kong & YAMATO (c) s. Jushin Thunder Liger & CIMA 

7. Open the Dream Gate Title: 
Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Naruki Doi


----------



## KillSteve

It's not very good, unless you're in love with the DG style in which case you'll probably get more out of it than I and others did.


----------



## seabs

*SHINGO/Doi is good. The rest of the show is nothing special. I'd go with Dead Or Alive & The Gate Of Generation 08 over it personally.*


----------



## milkman7

Is the best of Dragon Gate DVD any good? Here is a link
http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=317&id=2756


----------



## seabs

*ROH Motor City Madness 2009*

*Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus*
_***_

*Austin Aries vs. Silas Young*
_**1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee*
_1/2*_

*Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens*
_**1/2_

*Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
_*3/4_

*Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn*
_****_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe *
_***_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
_***3/4_

*Overall:*
_Average show imo. Opener is fun and Black/Lynn is really good. Main event is good too. Rest of the card wasn't up to much though and nothing great as a show either._​


----------



## WillTheBloody

If you like Dragon Gate, it's a great deal.


----------



## Recall

Seabs said:


> *ROH Motor City Madness 2009*
> 
> *Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus*
> _***_
> 
> *Austin Aries vs. Silas Young*
> _**1/2_
> 
> *Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee*
> _1/2*_
> 
> *Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens*
> _**1/2_
> 
> *Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli*
> _*3/4_
> 
> *Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn*
> _****_
> 
> *Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe *
> _***_
> 
> *Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves - ROH World Tag Team Championships*
> _***3/4_
> 
> *Overall:*
> _Average show imo. Opener is fun and Black/Lynn is really good. Main event is good too. Rest of the card wasn't up to much though and nothing great as a show either._​


Either your ratings are wrong or your wording is, as with the amount of ***+ matches listed shouldn't it be considered a top show?


----------



## seabs

*Not really. It's not a bad show but it's nothing great imo.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Anybody watched the Doi/Kanemoto main event from the latest DG PPV? I'm downloading it right now, but I probably won't get to it for a while. If it's anything like their main events from last year, I don't see myself being too enthralled by it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Andy3000 said:


> Anybody watched the Doi/Kanemoto main event from the latest DG PPV? I'm downloading it right now, but I probably won't get to it for a while. If it's anything like their main events from last year, I don't see myself being too enthralled by it.


Doi apparently got knocked out during the match so there was some rest period so I'm unsure how good the match will end up being.


----------



## KillSteve

Have Dragon Gate, like, ever had a PPV match worth watching?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> Doi apparently got knocked out during the match so there was some rest period so I'm unsure how good the match will end up being.


If it means they had to cut some time off the match, it may be a blessing in disguise. Last year they seemed determined to go long and "epic" for the sake of it, when they're much better off doing what they used to do best in big singles - bring the hate and work it into a tight, compact match with actual focus. 

Koji knocking fools out pleases me, though. 



KillSteve said:


> Have Dragon Gate, like, ever had a PPV match worth watching?


Some of their' 05 PPV stuff was good, although they ran a PPV every month back then, so it had to produce at least _something_ good.

The main event for the 2/05 PPV was rather awesome. My interest has severely declined since the turn of '06, though.

And Kanemoto/Mochi from World '07 as pretty great, too.

Not much else stands out.


----------



## KillSteve

Fair enough, but all their 2008 PPVs stunk. I am watching Mori/Kong now but I am not even going near the other stuff.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

No argument on that front at least.


----------



## Devildude

Just watched Yoshino vs CIMA which was widely thought to be the best match on the card. You know the PPV sucks when that match barely scrapes over *** and that's being generous.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Bedlam In Beantown*
1. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Rocky Romero vs El Generico ***
2. Jason Blade vs Mike Bennet *1/4
3. Jigsaw vs Eddie Edwards **
4. The Briscoes vs The Vulture Squad **3/4
5. Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Pelle Primeau vs Sweet N Sour Inc ***1/2
6. Davey Richards vs Kota Ibushi ***3/4
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Erick Stevens ***1/2
8. Kevin Steen vs Necro Butcher ***1/2


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH 2006 $8 Sale Breakdown

MUST HAVES
Tag Wars 2006 (the trios matches, Cornette going insane, Ki vs. Daniels, and the awesome main event)
Fourth Anniversary Show (Joe vs. Lethal, Homicide vs. Cabana, ****+ Danielson vs. Rave, and the main event)
Dragon Gate Challenge (Jacobs vs. Whitmer and the last 3 matches, including the tremendous Generation Next vs. Blood Generation match)
Weekend of Champions Night 2 (Delirious vs. Sabin, Sydal vs. Daniels, Danielson vs. Nigel in an excellent match, and the main event)
Chi-Town Struggle (Strong vs. Jacobs, Nigel vs. Homicide, Aries vs. KENTA in an excellent match, and the main event)
Generation Now (the 8 man and main events are both fantastic, plus Christian vs. Daniels is fun and Jay vs. Jacobs is a fine match long before the Briscoe vs. AOTF feud ever started, plus the opener is fun)
Unified (fucking awful undercard, but the tag match while overrated is great, and the main event is off the charts)
Chicago Spectacular Night 2 (the last 4 matches are all worth seeing)

Mildly recommended:
Hell Freezes Over (beginning of ROH vs. CZW feud, last 2 matches are worth seeing; highly recommended for FIP marks)
Dissension (Ki vs. Evans is fun, the tag title match is good with an important post-match, and the main event is tremendous)
Unscripted II (Punk's return, plus an awesome Nigel vs. Aries Pure title match)
Weekend of Champions Night 1 (Cabana vs. Jacobs is fun although isn't connected to the storyline they'd have later on in the year, Danielson vs. Yang and the tag title match is good stuff, and the main event is good but nothing special)
Destiny (Davey vs. Rave is good and Danielson vs. Homicide is great, but I didn't care for the tag title match although I appear to be in the minority)
Throwdown (the fourway is good and the last 2 matches are awesome although most others don't enjoy them as much as I do)
Time to Man Up (Danielson vs. Evans is fun, and the last 3 matches are all good, plus there's a video tribute to AJ Styles)
Epic Encounter II (Danielson vs. Nigel is worth a look and you should see it for yourself since it gets mixed reviews, although I love it, and the tag title match is good)
Gut Check (Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey and the tag titles matches are good, and the main event is similar to Danielson vs. Nigel from the night before in terms of quality)
Motor City Madness 2006 (last 2 matches are good to great)
Honor Reclaims Boston (Claudio vs. Sydal is worth seeing, as is the awesome main event)
Dethroned (lots of good matches but none of them stand out)

Stay the fuck away from:
How We Roll (find the last 2 matches somewhere online, they're good but not worth $8)
Anarchy in the UK (one of the absolute worst opening matches I've ever seen, and I hate the Briscoes match although some do enjoy it, and if you really need to see the great main event, find it somewhere online)
Survival of the Fittest 2006 (Danielson vs. Joe and the main event are good but not worth $8)
Suffocation (one of the worst shows in ROH history)
The Bitter End (just _AWFUL _outside of KENTA vs. Sydal, and that match ain't good enough to spend $8)
Black Friday Fallout (the final match in the gauntlet and the main event are good but do not make up for one of the worst shows of 2006; if you wanna be a wrestler and learn how to kill a crowd, then get this to see Whitmer vs. Albright in the gauntlet)
Chicago Spectacular Night 1 (just look for the main event online)


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Injustice*
1. Jack Evans vs El Generico **3/4
2. Jigsaw vs Mitch Franklin **
3. SNS vs Erick Stevens & Pelle Primeau **1/2
4. Brent Albright vs Delirious **3/4
5. Roderick Strong vs Necro Butcher **3/4
6. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kota Ibushi ****
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Kevin Steen ***3/4
8. NRC vs The Briscoes ***1/2

A rare download in the form of Puro. (Bit of a noob with puro as i dont really watch it all that often)

Big Japan - 13/2/09
Friday the 13th Eve Bridge to Sanzu-River ~Madness of Massacre~: 
Jun Kasai vs Jaki Numazawa

-Okay match was probably a waste of time tbh. There was a few cool spots off of the Platform through some tables and the finish was ok but it wasnt anything worth watching a 2nd time.

***


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Dragon Gate - THE GATE OF ANNIVERSARY*​
KAMIKAZE (Akira Tozawa/Chikano) vs WARRIORS-5 (KAGETORA/RYOMA) - **1/2*
You want to see a hilarious botch? KAGE tried to hit a Genba-style lariat on Chikano...and missed. It was epic. I wanted to get a look at both factions young players to see how they'd do. Both showed some good stuff, but they'll need to bulk up, even for DG.

*Open the Triangle Gate*: KAMIKAZE vs WORLD-1 vs Real Hazard - ****1/4* Match, ****** Entertainment
Fun, fun shit. Yeah, they sell like Hummers in the global recession, but the character interaction is just great. Dragon Kid was especially on point, hitting a nasty avalanche reverse rana on Araken and killing YAMATO with a springboard rana. His new outfit is also very sharp. No disrespect to DK, but Pac owns the air. Period. He did an Imploding 450 Splash! Before that, I'd only seen El Blazer pull that shit off. Amazing...though his bright yellow trunks made for a jarring visual. Araken was great, too. Everytime he did something heelish, someone on commentary would laugh meniacally. He and Iwasa had a great moment, which quickly ended.

And now, I'd like to talk to you about...Yasushi Kanda. AWESOME. He has this old, lazy fat guy gimmick now, though it's really just him being himself. YAMATO had Hulk in an exploder position but couldn't get him up. He yelled something at Kanda, who gave him an exhausted look and indicated that he wasn't going to help him. This was 4 minutes into the match. YAMATO yelled louder. Kanda winced and yelled something to the effect of, "Shingo's coming, he'll do it." pointing to Takagi as he came from behind. Shingo would later hit MADE IN JAPAN on YAMA, and instead of taking the time to break the pin up, Kanda just screamed as loud as he could. YAMATO kicked out, and Kanda rolled to the floor, exhausted. It was a lot of fun.

I think I've got Dragon Gate figured out. Ask me which show is the better show, NYPD Blue or COPS, and the answer is NYPD Blue. It's won Globes and Emmys and all kinds of stuff. Ask me which show I've seen more episodes of, and the answer is COPS. Sometimes, I don't need a compelling story...all I need is a guy wearing something ridiculous, running from justice, only to be beaten mercilessly at the end. So I salute you DG, in all your spotty glory...just stop doing the slow, overkill singles matches. It doesn't fit into the program you're selling.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Speed Muscle/New Hazard and New Hazard/KENTA+Ishimori were both 2008 DG matches I had over ****.

The big thing for me in DG is that even if it is *** and not riddled with ogasmic ring psychology, it is all entertaining and watchable. I would rather see ** DG than ** ROH.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

TRIPLE SAVINGS SALE RETURNS
Friday, March 27, 2009



TAKE 15% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 15% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 15% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Monday, March 20th at noon EST. DVD Subscription packages and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 

You can combine the 15% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong) 
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)

-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong) 
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 1 7/7/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)


-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers 
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable 
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open 
-Do or Die II & III- 3/13/04 & 7/17/04
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05 

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & The Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin' with Kamala
-Straight Shootin' with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin' with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin' with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin' with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin' with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin' with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin' with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin' with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin' with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin' with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin' with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin' with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin' with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin' with Shane Douglas & Terry Funk
-Straight Shootin' with Francine 
-Straight Shootin' with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin' with Percy Pringle Vol. 2

-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Secrets of the Ring with Dusty Rhodes

Sale ends Monday, March 30th at noon EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com. 


30% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 30% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-4/3 Houston, TX (Supercard of Honor IV)
-4/4 Houston, TX (Take No Prisoners- 2pm start)
-4/9 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-4/10 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-4/17 Montreal, Quebec
-4/18 Markham, Ontario (Toronto area)
-4/24 Dayton, OH
-4/25 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-6/12 Manassas, VA
-6/13 New York, NY
-6/26 Detroit, MI
-7/17 Danbury, CT
-9/25 Pittsburgh, PA
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN


AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 15% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, March 30th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com: 

Hitman Hart: Wrestling With Shadows- 10th Anniversary Edition (2 Disc Set)

Disc 1: Hitman Hart: Wrestling With Shadows
Bret Hart, five times' champion of the World Wrestling Federation, sits in a hotel room - one day before the most important fight of his life. What Bret doesn't know, is that he will be the target of the biggest double cross in the history of professional wrestling. This is the story of the real life battle between Bret Hart and Vince McMahon, owner of the WWF. 


Disc 2: The Life and Death of Owen Hart
Owen Hart, was killed when he fell from the rafters of a Kansas City arena while doing a dangerous stunt. He was supposed to swing down from the ceiling to the ring on a wire - but his safety harness unexpectedly opened, and Hart fell 75 feet to his death in front of thousands of horrified fans. Rather than stop the show, the WWF chose to continue it after Hart's damaged body had been removed from the ring.

Exclusive Bonus Interviews 
-Bret Hart Interview: 10 years later Bret reflects back on Montreal and his life since the biggest double cross in wrestling history.
-Paul Jay (Filmmaker) Interview: Paul Jay recalls the events of 1998 and relates the wrestling world's good vs evil melodrama to 9/11 and today's real world.

TNA Jeff Jarrett: King of the Mountain (4 Disc Set)

The first-ever DVD release dedicated to the TNA Founder and "King Of The Mountain"...Jeff Jarrett! The DVD will be a four-disc set, including his best TNA matches and moments, a lengthy and candid sitdown interview on his life, career and TNA Wrestling, rare photos, guest commentary and so much more! it will be the most extensive and loaded DVD release in TNA Wrestling history, chronicling the amazing career of the multiple time World Heavyweight Champion.\


Tentative match lineup for this DVD:
-Challenge Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Scott Hall (7/2/2002)
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Ron Killings (11/20/02)
-Jeff Jarrett & The Road Warriors vs. Triple X & Vince Russo (1/15/03)
-Jeff Jarrett & Sting vs. AJ Styles & Sean Waltman (6/18/03)
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. AJ Styles (2/19/03)
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Raven (4/30/03)
-Footage of Jeff Jarrett attacking Hulk Hogan in Japan (10/2003)
-2004 King Of The Mountain Match (6/2/04)
-World Title Ladder Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Jeff Hardy (Victory Road 2004)
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. "The Alpha Male" Monty Brown (12/3/04)
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Kevin Nash (Against All Odds 2005)
-Lockdown 2006: Lethal Lockdown Match
-King of the Mountain Match (Slammiversary 2006)
-Fan's Revenge Strap Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Samoa Joe (No Surrender 2006)
-Lockdown 2007: Lethal Lockdown Match
-World Title Match: Jeff Jarrett vs. Sting (Bound For Glory 2006)
-Jeff Jarrett vs. Kurt Angle (Bound For Glory 2008)
-Bonus Match: March 5, 1986: Jeff Jarrett's first on camera appearance as a referee
-Bonus Match: March 12, 1986: Jeff Jarrett (in his television pro debut) vs. Tony Faulk
-Bonus Match: December 26, 1987: Jeff Jarrett vs. Hector Guerrero
-Bonus Match: February 6, 1988: Jeff Jarrett vs. Jerry "The King" Lawler
-Bonus Match: September 20, 1988: Jeff Jarrett & Bill Dundee vs. Cactus Jack (Mick Foley) & Gary Young


Exclusive interviews with the following: Sting, Kurt Angle, Scott Steiner, Mick Foley, Booker T, BG James, AJ Styles, Vince Russo, Dutch Mantel, Jim Cornette, Terry Taylor, Bob Ryder, Don West, Mike Tenay, Ron & Don Harris and many more! Plus, Jim Cornette, Dutch Mantel, Tony Faulk, The Harris Brothers and others not only discuss Jarrett's beginnings in Memphis, but they share many classic stories about the successful Memphis territory that saw a surge in wrestling popularity in the 1970s and 80s, which included names likes Jerry "The King" Lawler, Jackie Fargo, Nick Bockwinkle, Eddie Gilbert, Austin Idol, Randy Savage, Tojo Yamamoto, Bill Dundee, Tommy Rich and so many more.

Hacksaw Jim Duggan Caught on Tape! (DVD)

You have seen Hacksaw Jim Duggan wrestle for the WWF, WCW and WWE. You have never seen him like this! See Hacksaw the street fighter, the comedian, and Hacksaw blasted out of his gourd at a celebrity party. 


Hacksaw will also tell you stories from the road about other famous pro wrestlers that you won't get from the media. All of this was caught through the lens of the Havin' a Beer with Mike reality/documentary series. Havin' a Beer with Mike is a top Nielsen rated series. This DVD Delivers! 


See Hacksaw rip apart a studio during an interview as the host runs for cover! Watch an intoxicated Hacksaw choke a Terrorist at a private party. Get the ultimate prank! See Hacksaw explode when he is confronted by a cheesy look-alike at a bar. 
PLUS, BONUS LOST PILOT, Biker's Court. Hacksaw is the judge with an all biker jury. See Hacksaw lay down swift justice with his 2X4 as a midget sues big tobacco for stunting his growth. 


Review
Informative Explosive and Exciting! This DVD Delivers! The actual piece of Hacksaw's 2x4 with the cerificate alone makes this DVD worth the price of admission. --WD Bridges, media print/TV


In the $5 sale, I highly recommend Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2 (the AJ vs. London match alone is worth about 10x the amount you'd pay), the Jim Mitchell shoot, and all 3 shoots involving Percy Pringle.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

WillTheBloody said:


> I think I've got Dragon Gate figured out. Ask me which show is the better show, NYPD Blue or COPS, and the answer is NYPD Blue. It's won Globes and Emmys and all kinds of stuff. Ask me which show I've seen more episodes of, and the answer is COPS. Sometimes, I don't need a compelling story...all I need is a guy wearing something ridiculous, running from justice, only to be beaten mercilessly at the end. So I salute you DG, in all your spotty glory...just stop doing the slow, overkill singles matches. It doesn't fit into the program you're selling.


This is perhaps the best analogy I have ever read on the internet.


----------



## KillSteve

Well, a bad match is a bad match so I don't get that sentiment. KENTA/Ishimori vs Shingo/Hulk was easily, easily the best DG match last year and I don't think I'd rate it that high at all. 

I watched Kong/Mori from the PPV. It was alright, too overbooked and not nearly as much big-little psycology as I was hoping for. Atleast it was kept simple.


----------



## seabs

*KENTA/Ishimori vs Hulk/SHINGO was top stuff. Best DG match of 08 pretty easily imo. KENTA/Doi was pretty good too from Dead Or Alive.*


----------



## KingKicks

Finally got through a good few matches that I've had on my computer for awhile.

*AJPW 3/14/09
AJPW World Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru ****½

AJPW 3/14/09
AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship*
The Great Muta vs. Yoshihiro Takayama ****½*
*
BJW 1/22/09*
Jushin Liger vs. Daisuke Sekimoto ****¼-***½

DDT 2/22/09
KO-D Openweight Title Match*
Kota Ibushi vs. Sanshiro Takagi ****½

The Gentle Art of Making Enemies
PWG Tag Team Championship Match*
The Young Bucks vs. Davey Richards and Roderick Strong ****¾*​


----------



## seabs

*Pretty low ratings on the Japan matches for you Benjo™. Went **** on the DDT and BJW matches and ****1/4+ on the Hayashi/Minoru match. Havent seen the Muta match yet though.*


----------



## KillSteve

ew....


Just watched Kasai/Numazawa from 12/3/09. Good match, nothing special though. Pretty interesting seeing them work the mat early on, and Kasai had some ridiculously insane spots through the match, one of which saw him dive from nearly the roof of the arena. Hot finishing stretch too. ***1/2, though I don't think it'll hold up as well on second viewing. 

Other 2009 puro I've watched:

Kaz/Minoru: ***
So long, so boring. Some good parts but this was quite a chore to sit through and it killed the crowd.
Miyamoto/Sasaki vs Kasai/Numazawa: **3/4
Not a patch on their match last year and a few awkward parts.
Ibushi vs Sanshiro: ***
A couple of fun spots, nothing special at all.
Sekimoto/Sasaki vs Ishikawa/Ito: ***
Good slugfest, nothing less, nothing more.
Liger vs Sekimoto: *
This would have been decent if Sekimoto actually knew how to sell.
Muta/Takayama: **
Slow, plodding crap.
Nagata/Ohtani: **
Weap strike, poor selling and meh crowd.
Corino/Ohtani: **1/2
Like the aboved but Corino was pretty entertaining.

Japan needs to pick it up soon.


----------



## KingKicks

Yeah I thought beforehand that I'd enjoy Hayashi/Minoru alot more. Just couldn't really get into it.

I enjoyed the BJW and DDT matches but didn't really feel rating them too highly.

Young Bucks/StrongRichards was rather fun though. Haven't been that big of a fan of the Young Bucks but the match was very enjoyable and it makes me believe their upcoming match with Shelley and Sabin could be even better.


----------



## KillSteve

Yeah I agree, most of those matches were enjoyable but nothing special. Juniors aren't very good working long, drawn out matches the way heavyweights usually are, and I'd be willing to be bet my bottom dollar the match would have been better at 20 minutes or so. Ibushi/Takagi had a few neat spots like the hurricarana off the apron, but there wasn't really anything more to it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

While the Kaz/Minoru match did nothing for me, I'm pretty pumped for the Marufuji/Kaz title match. I'm a big fan of Hayashi - when he's not working long - and Maru, so... yeah. Kaz/Kondo from 2006 was one of my favourite matches that year. Kaz' selling isn't anything remarkable, but I've spoken about junior's selling in the past, anyway.


----------



## erikstans07

Watched some matches, here's my ratings.

*ROH Age of Insanity
ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico *****1/2*


*ROH Battle of the Best*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4*


*ROH The Tokyo Summit
GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Bryan Danielson ******


*ROH Glory By Honor VII
FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kevin Steen ****1/2*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico ****1/2*


*ROH Return of the 187
FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Austin Aries *****3/4*

*30-Minute Iron Team Match*
LAX vs. Hero & Richards vs. Jacobs & Black vs. Steen & El Generico ****3/4*


*ROH The French Connection*
Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards *****1/4*

Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black ****3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki vs. El Generico ****3/4*


----------



## KillSteve

I'm pretty sure Marufuji/Kaz went about 30 minutes, so I don't expect a great match even though I'll watch it and hope I'm wrong anyway.


----------



## KingKicks

I'm practically the same on all except:



erikstans07 said:


> *ROH Return of the 187
> FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
> Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Austin Aries ****3/4


I'm guessing you ment ***3/4 though.


----------



## erikstans07

Benjo™ said:


> I'm practically the same on all except:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you ment ***3/4 though.


No I really got into that match. I did not expect it to be so good, but it was awesome. Have you seen it?


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – Motor City Madness 2009*

Kenny King vs. Alex Payne - **

Irish Airborne vs. Grizzly Redwood & Andy Ridge – N/R due to Bison Smith

Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus - **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Silas Young - **1/4

Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee – *

Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens - **1/2

Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **

Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - ***1/2

Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe - ***

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ***3/4


A good tag title match and the Black/Lynn match are pretty much the only things to see out of this.



*wXw - 7th Anniversary Show*

*Strong Style Tournament *
Bad Bones vs. Gran Akuma - ***1/4

*Strong Style Tournament - Streetfight*
Adam Polak vs. Tommy End - ***1/4

*Strong Style Tournament*
Big van Walter vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*Strong Style Tournament*
Bruisin' Marc Slater vs. Drake Younger - ***1/2

Joel Redman vs. Emil Sitoci - **1/2

*wXw Tag Team Titles*
AbLas (Absolute Andy & Steve Douglas) vs. Chris Hero & Marc Roudin - ***1/2

*Strong Style Tournament Finals - Elimination Rules *
Drake Younger vs. Bad Bones vs. Big van Walter vs. Adam Polak - ***

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Ares vs. Alex Pain - ***3/4

Good steady overall show though it was a little disappointing that the Finals couldn't hold up to any of the qualifying matches.​


----------



## KingKicks

erikstans07 said:


> No I really got into that match. I did not expect it to be so good, but it was awesome. Have you seen it?


Ah alright then. Yeah I've seen it and aswell didn't expect it to be that good. I think I gave it a high ****.

The finish was awesome.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So after looking at the new ROH DVD sale, I plan on buying 5 DVDs. Any 5 DVDs that are worth buying, including the Best of DVD. I am not that interested in the Straight Shooting so no bother looking at those.


----------



## KillSteve

Watching a few matches from MCM right now.

Dragon vs Titus: Best match from Titus so far, but that was a given. Nice to see Dragon work some comedy. Good opener. ***

Lynn vs Black: Pretty good, nothing special. First half was dull, aimless matwork, but everything after Black's missed moonsult was quite enjoyable. ***1/4, maybe higher, I dunno.


About to watch Steenerico/Wolves, what do people think of that? Good? Dissapointing?


----------



## kicky_crowbar

ROH – INJUSTICE II
1.	Rhett Titus Vs Brent Albright ( ** )
2.	Damien Wayne Vs Sean Denny Vs Delirious Vs Necro Butcher ( ** )
3.	Austin Aries Vs Jimmy Jacobs Vs Jay Briscoe ( **3/4 )
4.	The American Wolves Vs Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ( Lumberjack Strap Match - *** - ***1/4 )
5.	Chris Escobar Vs Grizzly Redwood ( * )
6.	Bryan Danielson Vs Jerry Lynn ( ***3/4 )
7.	Nigel McGuiness Vs Tyler Black ( ****1/4 )

This was a poor to average ROH show overall I felt but was decent enough to keep me occupied for the 3 hours, I prefered Full Circle to this though. Most of the undercard was worthless apart from the strap match but even that failed to meet expectations, The Dragon/Lynn bout was pretty good if not up to the ASEIV match they had. The main event was quality at times but the booking was fkn terrible with the false finishes then that pointless run in from half the roster which made no sense it seemed as if Pearce wanted to ruin the match.


----------



## KillSteve

How did the run-ins not make sense?


----------



## kicky_crowbar

I just didnt see the point in it at all tbh it didnt add anything to the match


----------



## seabs

*They made sense but having nearly the entire roster run out during it was a bit much. I thought the run ins worked great in it though. Especially Danielson's earlier one when Nigel tries to walk out.

Really suprised at erikstans rating for Go/Aries. Very good match and all but would never go that high. Probably agree with Benjo™'s rating on it.*


----------



## KillSteve

Black is a good wrestler but not capable of working a 60 minute match, so the run-ins helped kill time as well as add a whole bunch of drama to the match. The fact that half the roster came out to fight made the match feel so important IMO. Dragon telling Nigel he would "kill him were he stood" was kinda cheesey, but meh. The finish was God-awful though.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Yeah I have no problem with the Danielson spot but when the full roster runs out and start brawling I was just like wtf, either way they put on a great match I just didnt see the point in that part.

Different strokes for different folks as they say


----------



## seabs

*Was there ever actually a clear explanation for the ending or did the timekeeper just randomly decide to screw Tyler?*


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Yeah I was just thinking that, it only seemed to go 50 minutes or so including all that run in malarky half way through. 

Anyway Motor City Madness up next to watch, the reviews I've read havent exactly been glowing so I'm not too excited about it, hopefully it's a pleasant suprise.


----------



## KillSteve

No explanation was given as far as I'm aware.


70's style~!


----------



## -Mystery-

KillSteve said:


> No explanation was given as far as I'm aware.
> 
> 
> 70's style~!


Which really make me lol because you could easily have said Jacobs or Aries was the culprit and it would have made perfect sense.


----------



## erikstans07

Just got done watching a bunch of matches from Escalation and Rising Above.

*Escalation (11/21/2008)*
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ****1/2*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4*


*Rising Above (11/22/2008)*
*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs Jay & Mark Briscoe ****1/4*

*SHIMMER Championship*
MsChif (c) vs. Sara Del Rey *****

Sami Callihan vs. Alex "Sugarfoot" Payne vs. Silas Young vs. Claudio Castagnoli *****
_Would have been less than 3-stars without the cool headstand in the corner to a spring board moonsault by Young._

Chris Hero, Davey Richards & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Ace Steel ****1/4*

*"I Quit" Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs *****3/4*
_After seeing this, I have to knock down the rating of Aries/Shiozaki. I really don't know what I was thinking._

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Bryan Danielson *****1/2*

*Dark Match (Also a bonus match on the Escalation DVD)*
Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black ******


Also I'd also like to throw it out there that I watched Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K match from the first Death Before Dishonor. While I do think Jeff didn't do a good job, I think most of the blame for the match being terrible should go to Krazy K. The dude sucks.​


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Tag Wars 2008*
1. Primeau/Franklin/Osiris vs Daniels/Elgin/Nakazawa **1/2
2. Rhett Titus vs Silas Young **1/4
3. Joey Matthews vs Jigsaw **1/2
4. McGuiness/Castagnoli vs Steenerico ***1/2
5. Necro Butcher vs Delirious ***
6. SNS vs The Vulture Squad ***
7. The Briscoes vs Aries/Ibushi ***3/4
8. AOTF vs MCMG ****1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07, Krazy K was trained by Jeff Hardy. That should answer any questions


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> erikstans07, Krazy K was trained by Jeff Hardy. That should answer any questions


I know that, I understand what you're trying to say. But Jeff can't help it if the guy's out there fucking up move after move. There's a time for training and there's a time to go out there and wrestle without fucking up. Once is fine, but the dude couldn't do shit and it threw Matthews and Hardy off their game. But don't get me wrong, Jeff didn't look good at all either, but K was the reason for all the fuck-ups. Looking good in training can be deceiving.


----------



## smitlick

*NJPW "CIRCUIT 2009 NEW JAPAN CUP ~SOUL ON THE RING~", 3/15/09*
New Japan Cup Special Six Man Tag Match ~ Soul of KORAKUEN: 
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi & Wataru Inoue vs Togi Makabe, Val Venis & Karl Anderson

- Val looks a lot bigger then he did in the WWE
- Maybe its because i dont follow Puro a lot but the finish seemed really abrupt or early and the match was sort of poor as a whole.

**3/4


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Motor City Madness 2009*

Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus ***3/4*
Austin Aries vs. Silas Young ***1/2*
Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee **3/4*
Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ***1/2*
Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***3/4*
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn ****1/2*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe (Non Title Match) ****1/4*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match)****3/4*


----------



## seabs

*erikstans07, you seen Go/Aries from 6AY? If you loved the Return of The 187 match then you'll love that one even more.*


----------



## Recall

KillSteve said:


> Well, a bad match is a bad match so I don't get that sentiment. KENTA/Ishimori vs Shingo/Hulk was easily, easily the best DG match last year and I don't think I'd rate it that high at all.


I thought it was the pinnacle of a 3 star match but the roh followers pimped it out huge, it was pretty average even with KENTA getting pissed off with BxB hulk blowing everything and beating on him.

Cima v Yoshino from the same show was a better match and told its story far better imo.


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs said:


> *erikstans07, you seen Go/Aries from 6AY? If you loved the Return of The 187 match then you'll love that one even more.*


Yeah I saw that one. I still like the 187 match better. Maybe I should watch the 6AY match again, but I think the 187 match was really well put together and it had a lot going for it. Sweeney was there, it had Aries avoiding the chops, it had some cool, unique spots and it had an awesome finish. But I'll watch both of them again, back to back, and make another decision on them.

I got every match from your ROH Best of 2008 post (THANKS), only got like 4 left to watch.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Debbie did Dallas, now Dave(Finlay) does New Japan Pro Wrestling!!!~

*Fit Finlay v Jushin Liger; New Japan 2/6/91*

Finlay will kill you. Liger's been on the receiving end of hellacious beatings before, though, so he's ready. Both guys are Godly. How's this not supposed to be good? It's nothing mind-blowing or anything, but Finlay and Liger in the same ring together just exudes an aura of "this is kinda weird... but awesome as shit", and then Finlay knocks Liger out with a forearm and starts stomping on his fingers and you think "yeah, this IS awesome". Finlay's pretty much unknown in Japan at this stage, but he sure as Hell does his best to get a reaction, generally by unleashing furious hate and stiffness on the Prince of Japan himself. It's obvious this is a set up for a match down the road because they're visibly holding off on the big stuff, and the finishing stretch is tame as a result. Still, as a taster of things to come, you can't really go wrong with this. *****


*Fit Finlay & Franz Schumann v Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase; New Japan 2/14/91*

So, now we've got Finlay, Liger and Hiro motherfuckin' Hase? And Franz Schumann, too?! Too. Cool. This was really good. They establish early that Hase and Schumann (who I'm calling the designated job guy right off the bat) are content with actually winning the match, Hase the technical wiz and Schumann the power hitter, whereas Finlay and Liger are more interested in breaking the other's face. They play off their previous singles match with the various ways of punching each other in the face and stuff, and at points you get the idea that Hase and Schumann are gonna have to try and calm their partner the fuck down or they'll lose the match. I'd like to point out that Hiroshi Hase rocks your cock. Guy's probably the best wrestler ever not to hold a world/top title (IWGP, Triple Crown, etc. and I'm not counting the WCW International Title that he held for a millisecond as a top title), and he's great at busting out some snazzy suplexes and takedowns on the bigger Schumann or surlier Finlay. His Giant Swing is over like crazy here, and there's a great spot where he tries to work Schumann into a Boston Crab unsuccessfully, so he pretty much says fuck it and decides to give him a Giant Swing instead. Hase is the man. Finish is mistimed with Liger hitting a Liger Bomb on Schumann and Finlay being out of position to do the "look like he tried to save him but couldn't" routine, ending up walking right by the pin attempt into Hase who's pretty lost himself at that point. Anyway, finish aside, this was good. ****1/4*


*Fit Finlay v Jushin Liger; New Japan 4/15/91*

More Finlay v Liger, and this time they really make it click. It's clear right from the start this this is the match where they're gonna push things a little more, and by the 5 minute mark you've got Liger trying to kill Finlay by giving him a brainbuster on the fucking apron. I don't think it was actually supposed to be a brainbuster as opposed to Liger suplexing Finlay to the floor from the apron, but it sure as Hell _becomes_ a brainbuster. Finlay continues to find variations of hurting people by punching Liger in the kidneys. Liger gets pissed and Shoteis him in the face a couple times before dropkicking him on the chin. Finishing stretch is really choice, and this time they do break out the big guns. Finlay even kicks out of the Liger Bomb and I'm actually thinking he has a chance of winning this. Then Liger completely crushes his skull with a DDT from the top rope, and even Fit Finlay ain't gettin' up. The fact they didn't go ape shit with spots yet managed to achieve a huge reaction from the crowd is part of the reason why I'd more often watch a low key juniors match from 1991 before a 40 minute juniors "epic" today. For a feud that consisted of three matches, the brief Finlay/Liger programme ruled pretty heavily. ****1/2*


I also watched a Finlay v Chris Benoit match from Vienna and it managed to be better than almost everything I've seen from Japan in the last two years. This was 1991 Benoit, which makes me SUPER stoked for their match from '93 that I'm gonna get to soon.

Oh, and Finlay v Tony St. Clair from 9/9/91 (from Hanover) is the best thing ever on account of Finlay's antics at the beginning. Some kid in the crowd talks some trash, so Finlay stands on the turnbuckle and says to the kid's parents "If you bastards weren't so cheap you could buy satellite and watch me live on Eurosport". Finlay would be Jesus or something, right?


----------



## Sephiroth

Andy, want to cosplay as our favorite 90's juniors?

I call Sasuke


----------



## KillSteve

Recall said:


> I thought it was the pinnacle of a 3 star match but the roh followers pimped it out huge, it was pretty average even with KENTA getting pissed off with BxB hulk blowing everything and beating on him.
> 
> Cima v Yoshino from the same show was a better match and told its story far better imo.


I'd say it was about ***1/2, but of course the ROH fanboys will overate it, that is their reason for living afterall. Very good match with everything you want between those four, but hardly stellar.

CIMA/Yoshino sucked I though, pretty much summed up why I hate CIMA.


Watched Kasai/Numazawa deathmatch. Pretty amusing seeing two deathmatch guys work the mat a bit at the start, and some of the spots were freaking insane. Kasai, when on his A game, is so much fun to watch and he was awesome here. I;d say it was about ***1/2, and not for everyone, but I had a blast watching it.


----------



## -GP-

I'm gonna need the name and trader of the comp you got those off, Andy...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Sephiroth said:


> Andy, want to cosplay as our favorite 90's juniors?
> 
> I call Sasuke


After hitting up google and typing "cosplay", I'd be more than happy to.



-GP- said:


> I'm gonna need the name and trader of the comp you got those off, Andy...


Are you a member of Death Valley Driver?


----------



## seabs

*Andy you seen the Finlay/Liger '93 match from CWA Germany?*


----------



## El Enigma

The match between Go and Aries on the 6th Anniversary Show was the best match of Go in Ring of Honor, as they had said you before, if you enjoyed the match from the Return of the 187, you are going to love this one.


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> Are you a member of Death Valley Driver?


'fraid not. 
Heard of it before and checked it out but it seemed like a trader ring community and i'm just buying stuff :$.


----------



## KillSteve

It's not a trading ring, but the owners of the forum sell comps (which I will have to get on once I have the money).


----------



## antoniomare007

i have to thx Seabs again for uppin Naitch vs Jake The Snake....that match was fun as hell


----------



## El Enigma

antoniomare007 said:


> i have to thx Seabs again for uppin Naitch vs Jake The Snake....that match was fun as hell


Yeah, very fun match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Seabs said:


> *Andy you seen the Finlay/Liger '93 match from CWA Germany?*


Not yet, but it's on the Finlay comp I have. It's on disc 6 and I'm on disc 4 right now, so I should get to it soon.



-GP- said:


> 'fraid not.
> Heard of it before and checked it out but it seemed like a trader ring community and i'm just buying stuff :$.


It's actually not too trader-y at all. I'm not a trader or anything either, I just buy shit. There's one guy over there that sells a ton of amazing comps. I've bought about 10 of his wrestler comps (the best of which is a 36 disc Eddie Guerrero set, and I'm waiting on a 12 disc Dangerous Alliance comp coming in the mail), and that's also who I bought the Finlay set from. WWE sent the owner of the board a cease and desist so they had to get rid of it, though. You could probably still contact him via PM, but I'm not sure if he only deals with people he knows now.


----------



## Kapone89

*Michinoku Pro - 2008.12.12*
Hayato Jr. Fujita Vs Yoshitsune - *****-****1/4*


----------



## -GP-

Andy3000 said:


> It's actually not too trader-y at all. I'm not a trader or anything either, I just buy shit. There's one guy over there that sells a ton of amazing comps. I've bought about 10 of his wrestler comps (the best of which is a 36 disc Eddie Guerrero set, and I'm waiting on a 12 disc Dangerous Alliance comp coming in the mail), and that's also who I bought the Finlay set from. WWE sent the owner of the board a cease and desist so they had to get rid of it, though. You could probably still contact him via PM, but I'm not sure if he only deals with people he knows now.


I'll probably register over there for future buys then.

Also, after a bit of searching, IVP does a 9 disk "Best of Fit Finlay" which appears pretty good.


----------



## vivalabrave

-GP- said:


> I'll probably register over there for future buys then.


Good luck with that. There are people that have been waiting to be approved for years.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't been on DVD for months but I should go make some damn posts. Gonna need to get that Mid South/Memphis/80's NWA stuff pretty soon I think.

Just what I need, more wrestling. 



Andy3000 said:


> Hiroshi Hase rocks your cock. Guy's probably the best wrestler ever not to hold a world/top title (IWGP, Triple Crown, etc. and I'm not counting the WCW International Title that he held for a millisecond as a top title), and he's great at busting out some snazzy suplexes and takedowns on the bigger Schumann or surlier Finlay. His Giant Swing is over like crazy here, and there's a great spot where he tries to work Schumann into a Boston Crab unsuccessfully, so he pretty much says fuck it and decides to give him a Giant Swing instead. Hase is the man.


I love Hase so much i've decided to grow the Hase-stashe and i'm working on the mullet. The guy fucking OWNS.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I haven't been on DVD for months but I should go make some damn posts. Gonna need to get that Mid South/Memphis/80's NWA stuff pretty soon I think.
> 
> Just what I need, more wrestling.


I came across one of your posts on there by pure chance not too long ago. Terry Funk avatar FTW! I'm assuming your username is McQueen over there, btw? If not... carry on with your day.

And yeah, everybody needs more territory wrestling.

You ever pick up those Murdoch discs from IVP, btw?



McQueen said:


> I love Hase so much i've decided to grow the Hase-stashe and i'm working on the mullet. The guy fucking OWNS.


I should leave myself with a Hase-stash tonight if I shave. I'm about a year off the mullet, but 1 out of the 2 ain't bad.


----------



## erikstans07

El Enigma said:


> The match between Go and Aries on the 6th Anniversary Show was the best match of Go in Ring of Honor, as they had said you before, if you enjoyed the match from the Return of the 187, you are going to love this one.


I agree. I had already seen the 6th anniversary match, but I watched it again this morning, along with watching the Return of the 187 bout and I have changed my mind about the 187 match. The 6th Anniversary match is far superior. The finish is arguably better also. Countered the missed lariat, crucifix bomb, kick to the head, brainbuster, 450. It all happened so fast, it was a brilliant finish.

Also, I'd just like to add, I didn't usually come into this thread and I am just noticing that the people in this thread are way better than the rest of the posters on this forum. Everyone's smart. We can have intelligent conversations about matches. Thank you guys for this thread. It's because the crazies of the forum stay away from this thread, cuz they don't buy DVD's and/or know what makes a good match.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that's me Andy. C'Mon Funk + McQueen you know its me.

And thats a neg on the Murdoch HOWEVER I get paid this week and i'm long overdue on an IVP order so I may pick some up as well as some AJPW Classic sets. I've had a hankering for some Prime-Baba lately.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finally finished Weekend of Champions Night 2 and I must say I have not seen one bad 2006 event yet and here are my ratings:

Colt Cabana/CK III vs Irish Airbourne-**3/4
Delerious vs Chris Sabin-***1/4
Jacobs vs Fury vs Flannigan vs Spud vs Davis vs Yang-**1/2
Samoa Joe vs Claudio Castagnoli-**3/4
BJ Whitmer vs Super Dragon-***1/4
Christopher Daniels vs Matt Sydal-***1/2
Title vs Title Match
ROH Champ Bryan Danielson vs Pure Champ Nigel McGuiness-****1/2
ROH Tag Team Title Match
Strong/Aries vs Rave/Shelley-***1/2

Just seemed to have a great flow and not really any boring matches except for Claudio vs Joe.Loved Shelleys interaction with the crowd.Also started FYF:NYC gonna finish it later. 

I also have 2 questions when did the toilet paper start and when did Alex Shelley join the embassy


----------



## McQueen

Because 75% of 2006 ROH fucking owned. I have almost every 2006 show, just becareful after Glory By Honor because the end of the year sucked.


----------



## seabs

*How long does it normally take for Brits to recieve an order from IVP. I purcahsed some stuff 2 weeks ago today and they only e-mailed me on Wednesday saying they'd been dispatched.*


----------



## KillSteve

I don't buy from IVP for that very reason, I've had stuff take nearly a month.

And yes, I nearly have almost every 2006 show too! ROH 2006 may be one of the best eras ever.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It usually takes a couple weeks for me. Just about all the stuff I order is from the States, so everything usually takes about 2-3 weeks.

I need some more Destroyer, McQueen. I was planning on watching Destroyer/Mascaras last night, then I got smashed and played X-Box with other people that were smashed. I'd like to watch it with a clear head.


----------



## McQueen

I've watched those matches and I wouldn't recommend them to most on here because well they are slower matches, but man oh man they will rock your socks.

I need to finish watching the Destroyer/Rikidozan match I have though but my laptop has been shit for months.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I saw it about 3 years ago and loved it. I should probably watch that and Baba/Destroyer on the same day. That much awesome may cause me to die, though.


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> Because 75% of 2006 ROH fucking owned. I have almost every 2006 show, *just be careful after Glory By Honor because the end of the year sucked*.


I'd say Final Battle was not only epic, but I think it was a top 5 show that year. Personally I'd only put GHBVN2 and BTOB ahead of it, but I haven't seen a few shows from the Milestone Series (DGC and 4AS come to mind).


----------



## McQueen

Final Battle was great but Chicago Spectacular? Dethroned? Black Friday Fallout?


----------



## -GP-

IVP has always come through fine for me. 2-3 weeks usually, never over a month thus far. 
I had some issues once when my order basically got overlooked because of some confusion when they stopped doing the custom covers, but that was about it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I once ordered a few discs of his Best of M-Pro series and then realised he was selling the entire thing on sale. I mentioned it in a thread on DVDVR and he PMd me, sorted it out, and sent me the whole 12 disc set in 8 days. Not only was it an awesome deal in an awesome amount of time, but the set is one of the greatest pieces of wrestling footage I've ever bought.

Plenty of Dick.


Togo.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I mean I dont own that much 2006 yet I got Unified,GBH V Night 2,Best in the World,Generation Now,WOC Night 2,Better than our Best and just ordered Dragon Gate Challenge and Anarchy in the UK I have hear mixed reactions for that show but looks like some good matches.


----------



## McQueen

I liked Anarchy in the UK a lot. Go brings Whitmer to maybe his 2nd best ROH match ever and thats just the opener. SUWA/Danielson is fun as hell (but SUWA always owns).

I have that best of M-Pro set myself and it is largely unwatched. I need to find where I packed it up.

You can never fill yourself with enough Dick...

Togo, Murdoch or (The Destroyer) Beyer IMO.


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> Final Battle was great but Chicago Spectacular? Dethroned? Black Friday Fallout?


Make no mistake, I'd never defend those shows, I was just saying that not _every_ thing they churned out post-GBH was utter shit. Almost everything. Final Battle is must own imo.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I have Final Battle 2006 as well love that show just not really a bad match got to finish FYF:NYC at the Tables are Legal Match and then Caged Rage heard mixed reviews on both shows but interested in seeing them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

It would appear that Dicks are awesome wrestlers.

I'm waiting on your response here, Mike. I'm gonna go get hammered shortly, so I expect it soon.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I was generalizing but i'll agree with what your getting at. The only thing i'd say worth getting past GBH V night 2 in 2006 was Final Battle though. I don't know if I could even give away Black Friday Fallout. 

I HATE that Whitmer/Albright tables match, it sucks so bad its just 4 big spots and a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Are the post Glory by Honor shows really that bad


----------



## McQueen

Most of them are yes, a bunch of one-match shows. I hated Dethroned but some people seemed to really like it. I don't have Suffocation, The Bitter End or the Dragon Gate one right before FB but I wouldn't even get close to recommending anything else except maybe Chicago Spec Night 2 but I wouldn't say you need to see it.


----------



## peep4life

McQueen you like Go/Whitmer that much, two days ago KillSteve was calling it the worst ROH match ever. I need to rewatch it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I actually bought Chicago Spec Night 2 by accident. I enjoyed in a "well, I don't even know what to expect here, and I'm an idiot for buying a DVD over the internet that I didn't intend to anyway" kinda way, although I don't think it's exactly must see.]]

EDIT: It wasn't KillSteve, btw. Don't remember who it was, but it def wasn't him.


----------



## KYSeahawks

The International Challenge event interest me with Sydal/Daniels vs Shingo/Doi I think and Davey/Roderick also KOW vs Briscoes but it is out of stock.Wish I would have had more money during the 8 dollar sale earlier this week

Thats what really interest me with Anarchy in the UK is that match.I have heard so many mixed reviews.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy3000 said:


> It would appear that Dicks are awesome wrestlers.
> 
> I'm waiting on your response here, Mike. I'm gonna go get hammered shortly, so I expect it soon.


I LOVE DICKS.

There you go, enjoy your night.


----------



## KillSteve

Indeed it was not me, havent seen it myself.

I'll admit I have a hard time sitting through some of the old JWA/AJPW old school matches but Mil/Destroyer rules. Hell, Mil vs anyone in AJPW ruled.


----------



## vivalabrave

superdupersonic is the guy who said the thing about Whitmer/Go. I believe Glazer also shares that opinion.


----------



## McQueen

peep4life said:


> McQueen you like Go/Whitmer that much, two days ago KillSteve was calling it the worst ROH match ever. I need to rewatch it.


It is a lot better than most Whitmer singles matches, easily. The only better Whitmer singles matches I can think of were all at the expence of Jimmy Jacobs.


----------



## KillSteve

Whitmer ruled in the ROH/CZW fued, hell, everyone ruled in that, even Pearce. Whitmer was also awesome in the fued against the Saints.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, but the only singles match I can remember that Whitmer had in that fued was with Super Dragon. Which given my dislike for S. Dragon wasn't bad. And how can you not have an entertaining match when your tagging against Punk/Cabana/Crazy Ace?

Now that I think of it Whitmer had a fairly good singles match with Joe at Hell Freezes Over and with Shingo at BOSP, why did I not remember that one I was there.


----------



## KingKicks

KillSteve said:


> Whitmer ruled in the ROH/CZW fued, hell, everyone ruled in that, even Pearce. Whitmer was also awesome in the fued against the Saints.


Agreed. With the Jacobs and ROH/CZW feud, 2006 was a pretty good year for Whitmer.

Once the feud with Jacobs was over though, there was literally nothing left interesting for Whitmer to do.


----------



## KillSteve

McQueen said:


> Yeah, but the only singles match I can remember that Whitmer had in that fued was with Super Dragon. Which given my dislike for S. Dragon wasn't bad. And how can you not have an entertaining match when your tagging against Punk/Cabana/Crazy Ace?
> 
> Now that I think of it Whitmer had a fairly good singles match with Joe at Hell Freezes Over and with Shingo at BOSP, why did I not remember that one I was there.


Him and Pearce had a shockingly great tag match against Hero and CC too. 

I miss 2006 ROH. :|


----------



## McQueen

What show was that at?


----------



## KillSteve

How We Roll, awesome show from top to bottom.


----------



## McQueen

I passed on that show.


----------



## KillSteve

It doesn't have anything particularly high-end or mind-blowing, but overall it's pretty good and one of the few shows I have that I'd say delivers everything you want from the card.


----------



## peep4life

Forgot it was Superdupersonic, my bad.
Does Whitmer still wrestle, haven't heard his name in forever, not that I really care.


----------



## McQueen

I know he worked a NOAH tour and some IWA: MS shows after he was released from ROH but I also heard he is semi-retired so who knows.


----------



## peep4life

Surprised he hasn't returned to ROH he's better than some of the jokers they have wrestling now, (Sterling James Keenan I'm talking to you)


----------



## KillSteve

He still wrestles the indy scene.


----------



## McQueen

Is SJK on the ROH roster now?


----------



## Devildude

OK, so after seeing a page and a bit of 2006 ROH discussion (of which I've seen approximately zero due to only getting back into wrestling late 2007) can someone post their Top 5/10 lists for that year so I can grab some on the sale?


----------



## peep4life

Hes wrestled a few times for them, though the shows aren't out yet on DVD.


----------



## KillSteve

Part-timer/jobber.


----------



## McQueen

Not enthused to hear that.

2006 ROH Super-Awesomeness

4th Anniversary Show
Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
Weekend of Champions Night 2
Death Before Dishonor IV
Unified (mostly for the Tag and ME, undercard is a bit mehish)
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006


----------



## KillSteve

Must have 2006 shows (from what I've seen):

Arena Warfare
Supercard Of Honor
Better Than Our Best
The 100th Show
Ring Of Homicide
Death Before Dishonor IV
Unified
Glory By Honor V Night 2
The Bitter End
Final Battle 2006


----------



## Devildude

McQueen said:


> Not enthused to hear that.
> 
> 2006 ROH Super-Awesomeness
> 
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Supercard of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> Weekend of Champions Night 2
> Death Before Dishonor IV
> Unified (mostly for the Tag and ME, undercard is a bit mehish)
> Glory By Honor V Night 2
> Final Battle 2006


Thank you good sir.

Edit: And KillSteve ofc.


----------



## McQueen

Oh shit I forgot Ring of Homicide, that show was really fun.


----------



## erikstans07

Here's my new ratings for the two matches between Go Shiozaki and Austin Aries

*6th Anniversary Show*
Austin Aries vs. Go Shiozaki ******


*Return of the 187*
*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Austin Aries ****3/4*
_I don't know what state of mind I was in when I watched the match from Return of the 187, but on my second time watching it, it just wasn't near as good. I'm glad I watched both matches back to back. I really enjoyed the 6th Anniversary Show match a lot more the second time._​
Just watched 6 other matches. Here are my ratings.

*Southern Hostility*
*No Disqualifications*
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson ******


*All Star Extravaganza IV*
Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki ****1/2*

Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****3/4*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn ******


*Final Battle 2008*
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****3/4*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black *****1/4*​


----------



## Devildude

erikstans07 said:


> *Southern Hostility*
> *No Disqualifications*
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bryan Danielson ******​


Not enough people gave that match the love it deserved. It was a great match and came damn close to matching the Aries/jacobs match from Rising Above.


----------



## McQueen

> All Star Extravaganza IV
> Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki ***1/2


Fuck no! That match OWNED hardcore. Better than anything the Briscoes have done in years.


----------



## KillSteve

It was very good, but it was always going to be overshadowed by an even bigger Danielson fued ender at the next weekend that was more high profile.

EDIT - McQueen, check out Steenerico/Briscoes from Bound By Hate, that match ruled hard.


----------



## McQueen

I was thinking about getting that show but go Tokyo Summit instead too. I might check it out on my next order, which may be a while now.


----------



## erikstans07

Devildude said:


> Not enough people gave that match the love it deserved. It was a great match and came damn close to matching the Aries/jacobs match from Rising Above.


Yeah, it never crossed my mind that it should get any less that 4-stars. That match was great.



> Fuck no! That match OWNED hardcore. Better than anything the Briscoes have done in years.


About the Strong/Albright vs. Sasaki/Nakajima match, I'll have to watch it again, but it wasn't better than the match the Briscoes had with Sasaki/Nakajima.


----------



## KillSteve

McQueen said:


> I was thinking about getting that show but go Tokyo Summit instead too. I might check it out on my next order, which may be a while now.


Ouch, I thought that show sucked. Bound By Hate was a shockingly good show and one of the better 2008 shows, IMO.


----------



## McQueen

I was a little dissipointed by Summit. I mean it wasn't bad but it surely wasn't great.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> Go brings Whitmer to maybe his 2nd best ROH match ever and thats just the opener.


Where did you get the wacky weed you were high on while you watched that atrocious match?


----------



## erikstans07

KillSteve said:


> Ouch, I thought that show sucked. Bound By Hate was a shockingly good show and one of the better 2008 shows, IMO.


Agreed. Aries/Jacobs dog-collar and Steenerico/Briscoes were awesome matches. Also Dragon/Omega/Black was a nice addition, t wasn't a great match, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## KillSteve

The Japan shows last year had better cards than the 2007 ones but the quality was severely lacking. The only match that I enjoyed from that weekend was Danielson/Kanemaru, and that was a total carryjob.


----------



## McQueen

superdupersonic said:


> Where did you get the wacky weed you were high on while you watched that atrocious match?


Oh it wasn't atrocious, and I was pretty sure I was sober but I can't verify.


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Fuck no! That match OWNED hardcore. Better than anything the Briscoes have done in years.


So true. KO vs. Strong & Albright was my personal favourite match from the entire FB weekend.

Bound By Hate is a fucking great show.

*Briscoes/Steenerico was a nice change from their matches in 07
*Bloody Dog Collar match with Aries and Jacobs
*Incredibly fun Three Way match
*Quite a few other solid matches (SnS vs. Strong/Stevens and Lynn/Davey)


----------



## seabs

*I'll just concur what everyone else has been saying bout Bound By Hate.*


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> Oh it wasn't atrocious, and I was pretty sure I was sober but I can't verify.


There is no way in hell you could bash Chikara yet enjoy that god AWFUL match. Everyone SHOULD see it so they see how NOT to do a match.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Watched a few matches today so here are some ratings

*All Star Extravaganza IV*
Roderick Strong & Brent Albright vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki ****

Austin Aries vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****

*Final Battle 2008*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuiness ****1/2

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Fight without Honor ****3/4

*Motor City Madness 2009*
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn ***3/4

American Wolves vs. Steenerico ****


----------



## McQueen

CHIKARA is lame and unamusing, like Whitmer but the match with Go is at least watchable.


----------



## -GP-

Dammit, now i have to go watch Whitmer/Go so i know what everyone's on about...


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen, did you catch my small blurb on a recent FIP DVD?


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> I liked Anarchy in the UK a lot. Go brings Whitmer to maybe his 2nd best ROH match ever and thats just the opener. SUWA/Danielson is fun as hell (but SUWA always owns).
> 
> I have that best of M-Pro set myself and it is largely unwatched. I need to find where I packed it up.
> 
> You can never fill yourself with enough Dick...
> 
> Togo, Murdoch or (The Destroyer) Beyer IMO.


Go v Whitmer was great, but supposedly its shit for not being american enough and trying too hard to be a great match instead of a generic opener....whatever the fuck that means but if it the internet said it..it must be true.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished FYF:NYC the crowd was very hot all night long but match quality wise it was kind of dissappionting.

Adam Pearce vs Delerious-**
Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs Alexa Thatcher & Daizee Haze-**1/2
Xavier vs Jack Evans vs Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
*Tables are Legal* 
BJ Whitmer vs Brent Albright-***
*ROH Tag Team Titles*
Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong/Austin Aries-***1/4
Nigel McGuiness/Colt Cabana vs Briscoes-***1/4
Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe-****1/4
ROH World Title
Jimmy Rave vs Homicide-***1/4

Crowd seemed dead and a lot of dissapointing matches but an alright event.

Got an unexpected suprise as i ordered Anarchy in the UK and DGC on wednesday and they came in today so looks like I will watch DGC first.I know this probably isnt going to be popular but one of my favorite shows and a very underrated show from 06 is Generation Now entertaining undercard,great nonstop action in Gen Next Last Stand,Christian vs Daniels is entertaining and the Dragon/Nigel match in my opinion is better the their WOC Night 2 Match


----------



## erikstans07

KYSeahawks said:


> Just finished FYF:NYC *the crowd was very hot all night long* but match quality wise it was kind of dissappionting.
> 
> Adam Pearce vs Delerious-**
> Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray vs Alexa Thatcher & Daizee Haze-**1/2
> Xavier vs Jack Evans vs Shingo vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/4
> *Tables are Legal*
> BJ Whitmer vs Brent Albright-***
> *ROH Tag Team Titles*
> Christopher Daniels/Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong/Austin Aries-***1/4
> Nigel McGuiness/Colt Cabana vs Briscoes-***1/4
> Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe-****1/4
> ROH World Title
> Jimmy Rave vs Homicide-***1/4
> 
> *Crowd seemed dead* and a lot of dissapointing matches but an alright event.
> 
> Got an unexpected suprise as i ordered Anarchy in the UK and DGC on wednesday and they came in today so looks like I will watch DGC first.I know this probably isnt going to be popular but one of my favorite shows and a very underrated show from 06 is Generation Now entertaining undercard,great nonstop action in Gen Next Last Stand,Christian vs Daniels is entertaining and the Dragon/Nigel match in my opinion is better the their WOC Night 2 Match


So which is it? lol


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> McQueen, did you catch my small blurb on a recent FIP DVD?


Nope, what was it?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Someone please do a good explanation of how Whitmer vs. Shiozaki is anything beyond horrendous.


----------



## erikstans07

Just finished all the ROH matches from Seabs' best of 2008 and 2009 posts. Here's the last 4 I just watched.

*Injustice II*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn ******

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Tyler Black *****3/4*
_Damn near 5-stars. I didn't like the huge brawl with the entire locker room. Could have just been the interference from Aries & Jacobs and then Danielson & someone else to get them out of there. That would have sufficed._


*Motor City Madness*
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn ****3/4*
_The first 10 minutes or so weren't very exciting, which kept it from getting to a 4-star match, but they did a great job with the rest of it._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ****3/4*
_I'm not a fan of little thing like Larry Sweeney's shoe (it wasn't a boot) knocking a guy out and getting the three count. Crappy finish keeps it from 4-stars. The finish was going real well until that. Steen should have followed that up with a swanton and got the pin._​


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Nope, what was it?


Watched FIP Heatstroke '08 and here are my thoughts:

• The British Lions impressed the hell out of me and hope they continue to get future bookings in FIP. They've got some serious potential and I'd definitely like to see them in ROH on day. They sort of reminded me of Irish Airborne, but with talent and personality.

• I enjoyed the fuck out of the Rinauro vs. Jones match because it really got be excited to see what they do on the next show (Fallout) since the entire show basically revolves around their match. Rinauro was his typical great heel self and Jones played up the overlooked underdog well.

• Aries vs. Blade and Strong vs. King were good shit which put over the tag champions nicely and made them look good even in defeat. The Strong/King was a the better of the two because I thought the Aries/Blade match was too formulaic. King looked fantastic and is a definite star in the making in both FIP and ROH.

• Holy fuck was Black vs. Necro an awesomely worked brawl which was probably the best singles brawl Necro has been involved in since coming to FIP. Necro bumped and sold like a mad man per usual and made Black look really good. The match also added heat the Necro vs. Age of the Fall feud which was brewing at the time.

• Stevens vs. Shiozaki was an absolute WAR. This shit was seriously awesome and if you liked their Northern Navigation match, you're gonna fucking love this. I honestly never thought I'd see something come close to topping Stevens vs. Strong from Redefined, but this definitely comes close to doing so and might with another watch. Just fucking go find this match in the media section and watch it.

• Overall this show was freaking great. The main event delivered hugely and then some while the undercard was pretty good and mainly dominated by the sheer awesomeness of the YRR. Prazak and Lenny were excellent on commentary per usual (especially Prazak) and have an exceptional chemistry together, it's too bad that chemistry hasn't translated over to ROH, but oh well. Check this shit out.


----------



## McQueen

Heatstroke '08, sounds like the next show to buy.


----------



## -Mystery-

Indeed. I'm gonna try and watch Fallout '08 this week. The whole show is sorta based around Sal and Jones (can't go wrong with a show based around Sal) and it's got Stevens/Black and Strong/Go too.


----------



## McQueen

That sounds like a win to me. I think we are the only two people on the planet who give Sal his credit for being completely awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

Gabe does too. 

It's a shame he got fired cause he planned on bringing the whole YRR to ROH this year. 

Btw, seeing KENTA live last weekend was an epic experience.


----------



## McQueen

If I met KENTA i'd ask him if he's pissed that CM Punk stole all his moves.


----------



## mateuspfc

Does anyone have ratings or thoughts on February's NJPW PPV? The card sounds damn good:



> 1. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title #1 Contender 4WAY Tag: Yujiro & Tetsuya Naito vs.Ryusuke Taguchi & Prince Devitt vs.Jado & Gedo vs. Milano Collection AT & Taichi Ishikari
> 
> 3. Special Tag Match - NJPW vs. TNA Augmented Reality: James Storm & Robert Roode vs. Masahiro Chono & AKIRA
> 
> 4. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: Tiger Mask (c) vs.Jushin Thunder Liger
> 
> 5. Special Singles Match - Burn the Debt: Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto
> 
> 6. CMLL World Welterweight Title - Lucha Libre Globalization: Mistico (c) vs.Mephisto
> 
> 7. Special Singles Match - Wrestle-incident DIE OR BREED: Kurt Angle vs.Giant Bernard
> 
> 8. IWGP Tag Team Title - Hardcore Rules: “Team 3D” Brother Ray & Brother Devon (c) vs.Togi Makabe & Toru Yano
> 
> 9. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs.Shinsuke Nakamura


I'm downloading it.


----------



## -Mystery-

His reply would probably be "who's CM Punk?"


----------



## erikstans07

mateuspfc said:


> Does anyone have ratings or thoughts on February's NJPW PPV? The card sounds damn good:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm downloading it.


The heavyweight title match was pretty damn good. I'd have to watch it again to give a star rating, but it was really good.


----------



## KingCrash

mateuspfc said:


> Does anyone have ratings or thoughts on February's NJPW PPV? The card sounds damn good:
> 
> I'm downloading it.


The two best matches are Tanahashi/Nakamura and Nagata/Goto. Avoid Mistico/Mephisto because it was terrible. Credit to Mistico for continuing while he's hurt but it started out bad and it went downhill from there. And you get what you'd expect from Team 3D.


And this has nothing to do with anything, but Trevor Murdoch's apparently joined Brodie Lee, Necro Butcher and Jay Briscoe in the Hillbilly Wrecking Crew in JAPW. The last show they put out wasn't great but it was better than they have been for a little while.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Sry the crowd was hot except for the two tag matches made a couple matches better


----------



## KingKicks

I love how this thread was brought back to life by the appearance of McQueen.



mateuspfc said:


> Does anyone have ratings or thoughts on February's NJPW PPV? The card sounds damn good:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm downloading it.


Here are ratings for the matches I've seen:

*NJPW 2/15/09 ISM PPV*

Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto ****½*
*
CMLL World Welterweight Title Match*
Mistico vs. Mephisto ***

IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title Match*
Tiger Mask vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ****¼ 
*
Kurt Angle vs. Giant Bernard ****

IWGP Tag Team Title Match*
Team 3D vs. Togi Makabe and Toru Yano ***¼

IWGP Heavyweight Title Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura *****¼*


----------



## seabs

-Mystery- said:


> Indeed. I'm gonna try and watch Fallout '08 this week. The whole show is sorta based around Sal and Jones (can't go wrong with a show based around Sal) and it's got Stevens/Black and Strong/Go too.


*Only seen Strong/Go but it's a fun match. Not up their in terms of quality like Stevens/Go and the Strong/Stevens matches though.*


mateuspfc said:


> Does anyone have ratings or thoughts on February's NJPW PPV? The card sounds damn good:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm downloading it.


*The main event is very good. The Angle match was pretty good too. The Team 3D match is poor and I wasn't a fan of Liger/Tiger Mask at all.*


----------



## KillSteve

Everything on the NJPW PPV was average at best apart from the main event which was pretty damn good.


----------



## McQueen

KingCrash said:


> And this has nothing to do with anything, but Trevor Murdoch's apparently joined Brodie Lee, Necro Butcher and Jay Briscoe in the Hillbilly Wrecking Crew in JAPW. The last show they put out wasn't great but it was better than they have been for a little while.


I have to say that sounds awesome. I might need to check JAPW out.

Thanks Benjo.


----------



## Groovemachine

Finally got around to watching The Briscoes vs Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher from FIP International Impact: Phase Two. ****1/4, some really crazy shit. I find stuff like that quite hard to rate; it's basically a gigantic hardcore spotfest, but some of the stuff they pulled out was so sick, I've got to give them their dues. As for the sledgehammer/cinderblock/testicles meeting...I've still got my legs crossed, and I watched the match 2 hours ago. Yikes.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Any of the FIP DVDs on sale worth buying while on sale?


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Anyone know what the next ROH DVD releases are?


----------



## KingKicks

kicky_crowbar said:


> Anyone know what the next ROH DVD releases are?


Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 and 2 will probably be out next weekend.


----------



## seabs

*Wont they be out after the Cage Collision PPV on the 17th?*


----------



## kicky_crowbar

Just had a look at the match listings for those 2 shows and they look alot of fun with a couple of potentially excellent matches.


----------



## Groovemachine

^Yeah, in particular I'm desperate to see Generico/Danielson to see if it's anything like their awesome PWG encounters.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

i'm trying to build my ROH dvd collection, i got alot of copys but i want to start builing a collection with caes, wheres the cheapest place for the uk to get roh dvds? is the official site really the best place?


----------



## Kapone89

in case there is someone here who is a member of the DVDVR board i need a little help.
I have recently registrated but i cant do nothing but use the control panel to alter my profile and i cant post anything. Does anyone have suggestions of what i should do?

Excuse my english BTW.


----------



## -GP-

mrchrisieclass said:


> i'm trying to build my ROH dvd collection, i got alot of copys but i want to start builing a collection with caes, wheres the cheapest place for the uk to get roh dvds? is the official site really the best place?


If you're after the latest stuff, then the ROH site is the way to go.
If you're looking to get some older shows or shoots and the like, you could do a lot worse than Mark Sloan's A-Merchandise (www.amerchandise.co.uk).
Not sure where they stand on prices against any other UK stores, but they're terrific when it comes to service and any issues that might come up.


----------



## McQueen

Kapone89 said:


> in case there is someone here who is a member of the DVDVR board i need a little help.
> I have recently registrated but i cant do nothing but use the control panel to alter my profile and i cant post anything. Does anyone have suggestions of what i should do?
> 
> Excuse my english BTW.


They haven't accepted you yet and they can be slow as fuck about it i'm afraid.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished watching my two new 2006 dvds Dragon Gate Challenge and Anarchy in the UK and here are my ratings

*Dragon Gate Challenge*

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Colt Cabana vs Homicide-**
Chad Collyer vs Ricky Reyes-**1/2
BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs-***1/2
Ryo Saito vs Jimmy Yang-***
Jimmy Rave/Alex Shelley vs Delerious/Danielson-***1/4
Claudio Castagnoli vs Shane Hagadorn-*
Dragon Kid/Genki Horiguchi vs AJ Styles/Matt Sydal-***3/4
Blood Generation vs Generation Next-****1/4
Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels-****

*Anarchy in the UK*

BJ Whitmer vs Go Shiozaki-***1/2
Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm vs Spud-**1/2
Cabana/McGuinness/Brookside vs. Hero/Castagnoli/Collyer-**3/4
*ROH World Title Match*
Suwa vs Bryan Danielson-***
Doug Williams vs Jimmy Rave-***
Briscoes vs Matt Sydal/Davey Richards-****1/4
*ROH World Title Match*
Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson-****

Two more great 2006 shows they need to run another big 10 sale or soemthing where I can buy some more 06 shows


----------



## McQueen

Anarchy in the UK

BJ Whitmer vs Go Shiozaki-***1/2

Worst match ever right superdupersonic?


----------



## KYSeahawks

thought abut maybe giving it more really loved it hard hitting and just nonstop action


----------



## McQueen

I enjoy that match as well but the poster superdupersonic was making a huff yesterday because myself and a few others appearently like the match. Its not a great match or anything but its prefectly enjoyable and I thought the two matched up well.


----------



## KYSeahawks

i have read what you are talking about and I have come to the conclusion that 06 ROH might have some of the best shows ever


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, the little run between Death Before Dishonor to Glory By Honor was especially good. Nothing really bad inbetween those shows (however a few only decent shows like Time to Man Up) and Danielson in particular was on fire.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm not as harsh as sonic, but seriously, it's two snowflakes from me.


----------



## McQueen

My original comment was that it was one of Whitmer's better singles matches outside of his fued with Jacobs.


----------



## Sephiroth

The only match worth mentioning is against Strong then.


----------



## McQueen

I don't recall them ever wrestling. I didn't mind his match with Shingo at BOSP either.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Respect is Earned II*
1. Steenerico vs Vulture Squad ***
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs Davey Richards ***
3. SNS vs Albright/Delirious/Primeau **3/4
4. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens ****
5. Nigel McGuiness vs Go Shiozaki ***3/4
6. AOTF vs Danielson/Aries ****1/2
7. Jigsaw vs Eddie Kingston **
8. Necro Butcher vs Jay Briscoe ***1/2


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I don't recall them ever wrestling. I didn't mind his match with Shingo at BOSP either.


Unscripted II. *** 1/4

The only one I can think of off the top of my head that I enjoyed outside of a few matches with Jacobs.

Edit: Forgot about his match against Gibson. *** 1/2


----------



## McQueen

Ah yes Unscripted II, I was told to avoid that show so I have.


----------



## -Mystery-

War of the Wire II says hi.


----------



## McQueen

I wasn't super enthused with that match for some reason.


----------



## KillSteve

The barbwire ring match with Necro was awful.

Whitmer vs Super Dragon from Weekend Of Champions was pretty damn good though.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Whitmer vs. Shiozaki started off fine but just turned into guys dropping each other on their heads and then ending with something that had nothing to do with the match. You guys gotta remember that at the time Shiozaki was a nobody and Whitmer is, well, Whitmer. You can't just write down moves on a sheet paper and kick out of them, expecting it to be a great match. And the crowd for whatever reason was just going shitballs for EVERYTHING that weekend, so I can't really give them credit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

You all fucking suck for making me want to watch this now. It sounds like something I'd hate, but I feel compelled to view it out of some sick fetish for terrible wrestling I apparently have.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MkgZ33Mgpg

ROH 30/03/09 Video Wire


----------



## KingKicks

Fabolous said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MkgZ33Mgpg
> 
> ROH 30/03/09 Video Wire


God the crowd were apeshit for Colt.

After watching the end of the videowire I see one of two things happening.

A) Lynn wins the ROH title
B) Nigel retains, Black cashes in and wins the title and then Lynn attacks Black out of frustration and turns heel.


----------



## Platt

Benjo™;7058133 said:


> God the crowd were apeshit for Colt.
> 
> After watching the end of the videowire I see one of two things happening.
> 
> A) Lynn wins the ROH title
> B) Nigel retains, Black cashes in and wins the title and then Lynn attacks Black out of frustration and turns heel.


First that crowd was crazy popping for Cabana can't remember the last time I heard a crowd pop like that in ROH.

Secondly I think Black will cash it to make it a 3 way so that Nigel has less to do plus Black can pin Lynn setting up a feud there when Lynn turns heel as you described. It also allows Nigel to drop the belt without looking weak and leaves the whole can Black beat Nigel in a title match thing open till Nigel is the challenger ala Nigel/Danielson.


----------



## KingKicks

Platt said:


> First that crowd was crazy popping for Cabana can't remember the last time I heard a crowd pop like that in ROH.
> 
> Secondly I think Black will cash it to make it a 3 way so that Nigel has less to do plus Black can pin Lynn setting up a feud there when Lynn turns heel as you described. It also allows Nigel to drop the belt without looking weak and leaves the whole can Black beat Nigel in a title match thing open till Nigel is the challenger ala Nigel/Danielson.


Actually I like that idea more. Would definitely help Nigel getting through the match and Black pinning Lynn not only sets up Lynn to turn heel but also gives Nigel the chance to say he was never pinned for the belt when he returns.


----------



## peep4life

While I like this idea, why would Black cash in a 3 way match, and make the odds of him winning the title worse, seems like a dumb move IMO. Either way I'd be shocked if Nigel left Houston with the belt.


----------



## Platt

He's a face so the cash in after another match thing doesn't really fit plus you can play off the fact he's never beaten Nigel in a title match but maybe feels he can beat Lynn. Again this can be used when Nigel returns, he can claim Black didn't and never could beat him in a title match and set's up an instant return feud and set's up a Black/Lynn feud. So instantly you have a strong face champion with 3 top challengers in Aries, Jacobs and Lynn plus a few months down the line a returning McGuinness.


----------



## peep4life

Punk was a face and he cashed in after someone was already beat down.
I don't know how this is gonna go down, but I'd rather Black be champ then Lynn.


----------



## Platt

Yeah but look how his reign was booked after that, he was booked as a fluke champion and never once looked strong. Go the same route with Black and you start off his reign as you did Punk's as a fluke champion who had to take the easy way to win. They then either have to spend months making him look good or his reign fails as Punks did and the whole build pretty much since his debut has been a huge waste of time. Make it a 3 way and you can send Nigel off to recover without looking weak (and provide an instant return feud for him), start Blacks title reign with him as a strong champion and turn Lynn heel to create an instant feud all in one match.


----------



## seabs

*Platt's route is pretty much perfect imo.*


----------



## Maxx Hero

Video Wire Thoughts

-Jimmy Rave for ROH champ plz.

-Roddy still can't cut a promo for crap.

-ROH cribs needs to stay.

-ROH should get a female ref...nothing to do with the video wire, just a thought.


----------



## erikstans07

I too, agree with Platt on that paragraph of perfection.


----------



## kicky_crowbar

*ROH MOTOR CITY MADNESS*

1.	Rhett Titus Vs Bryan Danielson ( *** )
2.	Austin Aries Vs Silas Young ( ***1/4 )
3.	Brodie Lee Vs Necro Butcher ( * )
4.	Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ( ***1/4 )
5.	Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli ( **1/2 )
6.	Tyler Black Vs Jerry Lynn ( **** )
7.	Jay Briscoe Vs Nigel McGuiness ( ***1/4 )
8.	Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards Vs Kevin Steen & El Generico ( ***3/4 )


Well I really enjoyed this show which was suprising from the reviews I'd read, overall I'd have this show above both Full Circle & Injustice II. The opener was a whole lot of fun with Danielson showing that the thrust is a must, also I love Austin's new heel character he plays it so well imo which made his match so much better.

The Black/Lynn match was excellent as well would of loved to see it go an extra 5/10 minutes but I'm sure they'll be facing off against each other plenty of times in the not too distant future. The main event I enjoyed alot also Ive gotta say Davey Richards is impressing me alot lately, when Sweet N Sour eventually break up I really hope Richards gets to break out into a singles star as I think hes got a ton of potential.

So overall I really enjoyed this show even though I seem to be in the minority altho I didnt pay for it which may be a factor but I'd still say it was worth a watch.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol 21:*

1. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb - **3/4

2. Miss Natural vs. Lorelei Lee - *1/4

3. Cat Power vs. Daffney - * (Daffney owns, meow!)

4. Nikki Roxx vs. Danyah - **

5. Wesna Busic vs. Amber O' Neal - **

6. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka vs. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh vs. Rain & Jetta vs. LuFisto & Jennifer Blake vs. Madison Eagles & Jessie McKay vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews (SHIMMER Tag Team Championship Gauntlet) - **/*** (The middle part was painful to watch, the start and finish was pretty solid though.)

7. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Amazing Kong vs. Mercedez Martinez vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel (Four Corner Survival) - ***

8. MsChif vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Title Match) - ***3/4 (Easily WMOTY so far. Download here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/450484-shimmer-vol-21-daizee-haze-vs-mschif.html)


----------



## Platt

New shirts coming soon and the American Wolves one is freaking awesome

Nigel http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2975_14.jpg
ROH http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2977_14.jpg
Delirious http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2981_14.jpg
Wolves http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2986_14.jpg


----------



## KingKicks

I'll have to buy The Wolves and Nigel shirt.


----------



## Cleavage

I'm so going to buy that Nigel shirt


----------



## Derek

The Nigel and American Males 2009 shirts look good. How many shirts is Delirious going to get?


----------



## -GP-

Nigel shirts generally tend to be pretty damn good, and i remember i bought a Davey shirt on Indypendence Day last year that i thought was really good but unfortunately i lost it 

ROH shirt is decent too.


----------



## KaijuFan

Deff going to get that American Wolves shirt, looks great. The Dee shirts seem to fall into the trap of quantity over quality. The only good one I remember is the mask being worn by a screaming skull.


----------



## Sephiroth

I don't get it. They all look like shit.


----------



## smitlick

the ROH shirt looks ok but the rest look average.


----------



## erikstans07

the Nigel shirt is cool, ROH one is awesome and the Wolves is cool, but it'd look better if the wolf was darker.


----------



## Devildude

*SHIMMER Vol. 22:*

1. Rain vs. Daffney - **1/4
2. Cat Power vs. Danyah - *1/4
3. Amazing Kong vs. Rachel Summerlyn - *
4. Madison Eagles & Jessie McKay vs. Lexie Fyfe & Malia Hosaka - **1/2
5. Mercedez Martinez vs. Amber O'Neal - **
6. Jennifer Blake vs. Cheerleader Melissa - **3/4
7. Daizee Haze vs, Miss Natural - **
8. Jetta vs. Nikki Roxx - *3/4
9. Ashely Lane & Nevaeh vs. Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews (SHIMMER Tag Team Title Match) - **3/4
10. Wesna Busic vs. LuFisto (International Dream Match) - ***3/4
11. MsChif vs. Portuguese Princess Ariel (SHIMMER Title Match) - **
12. Sara Del Rey vs. Serena Deeb - **3/4

Just a small note: Vol 22 is the better show if you're thinking of buying either 21 or 22. The main event in Vol 21 is worth watching though, it's in the Indy section along with the Busic/Lufisto match in an hour or so.


----------



## peep4life

I like the new Nigel shirt, it looks like an Obey shirt.


----------



## Meteora2004

*RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!*

Ring of Honor's most popular sale is back. You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 3 you purchase. Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin' or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion. 
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin' Series DVD's" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD's ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE. 

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, April 7th at 10am EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. 

**Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!

30% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!*

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 30% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-4/9 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-4/10 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-4/17 Montreal, Quebec
-4/18 Markham, Ontario (Toronto area)
-4/24 Dayton, OH
-4/25 Chicago Ridge, IL
-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-6/12 Manassas, VA
-6/13 New York, NY
-6/26 Detroit, MI
-7/17 Danbury, CT
-9/25 Pittsburgh, PA
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Monday, April 6th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*NEW MERCHANDISE!!!*

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

*Proving Ground 2009 Night One- Coral Springs, FL 2/6/09 (DVD)*









Features Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club, Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright; Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries; plus more.
1. Brad Attitude vs. Shawn Osborne
2. Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinuaro
3. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, & Bobby Dempsey vs. Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Chasyn Rance
4. Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries
5. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious
6. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright (Non Title Match)
7. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club (Non Title Match)
8. Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black

*Proving Ground 2009 Night Two- Orlando, FL 2/7/09 (DVD)*









Features Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico in a great match; Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious, Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen; a wild six man tag; plus more.
1. Jerry Lynn vs. Shawn Osborne
2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. The British Lions
3. Bison Smith vs. John Kerman
4. Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen
5. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious
6. Austin Aries vs. Brad Attitude
7. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, & Brent Albright vs. The Dark City Fight Club & Francisco Ciatso
8. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown (ROH World Title Match)

*Ringside with Vader (DVD-R)*

Go back in time with Leon White and relive the birth of the Vader character, the creation of his entrance gear, and ultimately, his biggest matches. Leon sits down and watches the matches play before his eyes, as he relives every moment with you.

Now, the shoot-style interview focuses on the individual matches and moments that made the legends what they were. Now you can examine the most poignant and profound in-ring moments with Leon "Baby Bull" White, Big Van Vader, Vader...whoever he was at the time!

Join Leon White...at Ringside!

*-American Wolves T-Shirt
-Delirious "Shadows Over Hell" T-Shirt
-Nigel McGuinness T-Shirt
-Ring of Honor "Real Alternative" Logo T-Shirt*http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__2978_14.jpg


----------



## erikstans07

I wanna see both Proving Ground nights.

Nigel/Albright
Black/Davey
Steenerico/DCFC
AOTF/Danielson & Lynn
Necro/Aries

Nigel/D-Lo
Dragon/Generico
Six-Man Tag
AOTF/Black & Necro
Davey/Steen

Might buy those.


----------



## -Mystery-

2009 KOTDM has been hilariously bad thus far.


----------



## mateuspfc

Both shows seem to be pretty interesting... but the gimmick of this 'Proving Ground' weekend is to bring a bunch of unknown guys?


----------



## Tarfu

-Mystery- said:


> 2009 KOTDM has been hilariously bad thus far.


So spending 6+ hours of my weekend on watching it won't be worth it afterall?


----------



## KingCrash

TARFU said:


> So spending 6+ hours of my weekend on watching it won't be worth it afterall?


You can skip everything until Jack/Gage for night 1 and you wouldn't miss anything. Night 1 in general was awful. Night 2 is better so far but that's not saying much. And the commentary for this is horrendous. Devon Moore sucks at wrestling so why would anyone want to hear him talk about it? That's almost as stupid as having DJ Hyde as a teacher for a wrestling school.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd watch the tournament to get the full effect of how hilariously bad it is. I'd probably watch the 'watchable' shit first then go back and watch the rest of the shit over the course of a few days.


----------



## erikstans07

Or you could watch wrestling. :agree:


----------



## dele

-Mystery- said:


> 2009 KOTDM has been hilariously bad thus far.


To say it was bad was an understatement. To think that the people in the front row paid $250 for a 2 day pass is laughable.



erikstans07 said:


> Or you could watch wrestling. :agree:


STFU ROH-Bot :agree:


----------



## -Mystery-

Ian was charging $250 for front row? :lmao

I love wrestling as much as the next guy, but I don't give a fuck how stacked the card is, I ain't spending $250 for see two nights of indy wrestling.


----------



## dele

-Mystery- said:


> Ian was charging $250 for front row? :lmao
> 
> I love wrestling as much as the next guy, but I don't give a fuck how stacked the card is, I ain't spending $250 for see two nights of indy wrestling.


Unless every match is an ultimate dream match, I'm not paying that much. Hell, the most BJW ever charged was $65 for a front row seat at Yokohama Cultural Gymnasium.

Edit:
IWA-MS KOTDM final:
Thumbtack Jack vs MASADA vs Necro Butcher vs Some Jobber
30 Minute Iron Man Match
**1/4-1/2
Only redeeming thing about it was Necro and MASADA going punch for punch at the end.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd probably only pay top dollar for Mania, that's about it.


----------



## dele

Yeah, the most I've paid for a ticket was $125 for a first deck bleacher seat at Mania 24.

Also, moment of the tournament:

A guy I know from the BJW forums asks Masada before his match with Corporal Robinson
Him: So are you gonna do anything with Miyamoto for the Death Match Title?
Masada: I wish, BJW pays me to sit around and jerk off in a hotel all day. Why do you think I came here?

It's awesome because you can see it plain as day.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Most I ever paid was $35 for row two at Epic Encounter II. I think I would go up to about $50, but after that, I would just take a few rows back. Not worth the money. Even for mania.


----------



## KingCrash

$250 for the front row? That's ridiculous for stadium seating much less a gym with maybe 4 rows.

KOTDM 09 was barely better than Carnage Cup 08. Jimmy Jacobs just looked bored in both his matches.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just finished watching Caged Rage an enjoyable show not great but still entertaining.

*Caged Rage*

Hallowicked vs Chris Hero-**1/2 (I really miss goofy Hero was really entertaining)
Rhett Titus vs Jimmy Jacobs-*1/2 
*4 Corner Survival*
Adam Pearce vs Delerious vs BJ Whitmer vs Nigel McGuiness-**3/4
Edwards/Blade/Richards vs Aries/Cross/Stevens=***1/2
Pac vs Bryan Danielson-**3/4
*3 Way Elimination=ROH World Title*
Brent Albright vs Takeshi Morishima vs Claudio Castagnoli-****
Steel Cage Match
Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong-***1/2
Steel Cage Match-ROH World Tag Team Titles
Steen/Generico vs Briscoes-***3/4

The 6 Man Tag Match had a great dynamic and really enjoyed it.But the 3 way really suprised me and was a very entertaining and exciting match.Danielson match just seemed like a squash.


----------



## CM Putnam

My ROH Pay Per View Reviews


*Respect Is Earned*

Takeshi Morishima vs. B.J. Whitmer *1/4
Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****
The Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Delirious **3/4
Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA ***3/4

Overall: 8/10

Overall this is a really good pay per view that gets overshadowed by the two that followed. It's a great introduction show, but at the same time long time fans will enjoy it too. While it doesn't contain any five star must see classics there are definitely matches on the card worth going out of your way to see. There could be some improvements production wise, but I'm not complaining.

*Driven*

Matt Cross, Erick Stevens, & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal ***
B.J. Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji **1/4
Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau 1/2*
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****
Takeshi Morishma vs. Jimmy Rave *
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ****3/4

Overall 9/10

A huge leap from Respect Is Earned. At the same time though it's not the be all end all pay per view that some make it out to be. The main event completely overshadows the matches that came before it. A great event shouldn't do that. It also suffers from too many squash matches and exhibition matches. Namely Marufuji/ Whitmer and Morishima/Rave.

The positives though outweigh the negatives. You have a great six man opener. The tag team title match is really good and of course you get an ROH classic match in the main event. Miles ahead of Respect Is Earned and one of the best pay per views of 2007.

*Man Up*

Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero ****
Rocky Romero vs. M-Dogg Matt Cross **1/2
Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ***1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ****1/2
The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****

Overall 10/10

Good lord what a show. It's as if the previous pay per views were building to this one. Not a single bad match on the card. The worst match on the card was only ranked lower because it was so short. Every match was part of a bigger story. It wasn't marred by any squash matches or exhibition matches.

The main event was the best match of the night, yet unlike Driven it didn't overshadow the other matches on the card. Danielson and Morishima put on a great World Title Match. The opening four-way was a great start to the show. Erick Stevens put on a star making match against Roderick Strong. Everything just clicked on this show. Truly, one of the best pay per views ever.

*Undeniable*

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus **1/2
Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haize DUD
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero **3/4
Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico vs. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & B.J. Whitmer ***
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero **3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima **1/2

Overall 6/10

Wow, what a disappointment. With only one match worth seeing and rest ranging from good to major disappointment, this pay per view can only be as a major let down. I knew it would be hard to top Man Up, but they could have tried harder than this. Recommended for completists only.

*Rising Above*

Brent Albright vs. Delirious **
Adam Pearce & B.J. Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***
Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Daizzee Haize *1/2
Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards **1/2
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero ***
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ***3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero **3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****3/4

Overall 8/10

Well it's not perfect, so let's start with the bad. A few ok matches like Delirious vs. Albright and the women's three way. One very disappointing match in the tag team title match and between matches they had some backstage footage that built up to the end of the show where everyone brawled in the back. Unfortunately the footage came off as corny. What is great about it thought and definitely worth seeing is the main event and Danielson vs. Morishima. The tag team scramble was action packed and Hero and Castagnoli had a good match. Much better than Undeniable but not on par with Driven or Man Up

*Take No Prisoners*

Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious ***
Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong **3/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe w/ Daizee Haize vs. Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews w/ Lacey ***
Brent Alright vs. Erick Stevens **1/4
Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus ***1/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ****1/4
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2

Overall 8/10

A solid pay per view. No real bad matches and the last two matches are well worth going out of your way to see. My biggest complaint though isn't for the wrestling, it's for the cheesy segments with Jimmy Jacobs lecturing a group of "outcasts" on the ways of the Age of the Fall. Besides that it was a really good pay per view.

*Respect Is Earned II*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw **3/4
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/4
Chris Hero, Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright, Delirious and Pelle Primeu ***
Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/4
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson ****1/2

Overall 7/10

Unfortunately this was the second worst ROH Pay Per View besides Undeniable. While production wise it was a step up from the previous one. Match wise it wasn't up to par as there was one great match, while the others were either disappointing or just there. The main event saved the show.


----------



## Sephiroth

I've seen these somewhere before 

_Did ROH PPVs peak with Man Up? Undeniable was such a disappointing followup that it seems that since that one ROH has been trying to dig their way out of a hole (as far as PPVs go) I wrote reviews for every pay per view up to Respect is Earned II. Here are my ratings and the reasoning behind them_



CM Putnam said:


> My ROH Pay Per View Reviews
> 
> 
> *Respect Is Earned*
> 
> Takeshi Morishima vs. B.J. Whitmer *1/4
> Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji ****
> The Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal ****1/4
> Roderick Strong vs. Delirious **3/4
> Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA ***3/4
> 
> Overall: 8/10
> 
> Overall this is a really good pay per view that gets overshadowed by the two that followed. It's a great introduction show, but at the same time long time fans will enjoy it too. While it doesn't contain any five star must see classics there are definitely matches on the card worth going out of your way to see. There could be some improvements production wise, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> *Driven*
> 
> Matt Cross, Erick Stevens, & Delirious vs. Roderick Strong, Rocky Romero & Davey Richards ***1/2
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Matt Sydal ***
> B.J. Whitmer vs. Naomichi Marufuji **1/4
> Brent Albright vs. Pelle Primeau 1/2*
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****
> Takeshi Morishma vs. Jimmy Rave *
> Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ****3/4
> 
> Overall 9/10
> 
> A huge leap from Respect Is Earned. At the same time though it's not the be all end all pay per view that some make it out to be. The main event completely overshadows the matches that came before it. A great event shouldn't do that. It also suffers from too many squash matches and exhibition matches. Namely Marufuji/ Whitmer and Morishima/Rave.
> 
> The positives though outweigh the negatives. You have a great six man opener. The tag team title match is really good and of course you get an ROH classic match in the main event. Miles ahead of Respect Is Earned and one of the best pay per views of 2007.
> 
> *Man Up*
> 
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Chris Hero ****
> Rocky Romero vs. M-Dogg Matt Cross **1/2
> Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards ***1/2
> Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ****1/2
> The Briscoes vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *****
> 
> Overall 10/10
> 
> Good lord what a show. It's as if the previous pay per views were building to this one. Not a single bad match on the card. The worst match on the card was only ranked lower because it was so short. Every match was part of a bigger story. It wasn't marred by any squash matches or exhibition matches.
> 
> The main event was the best match of the night, yet unlike Driven it didn't overshadow the other matches on the card. Danielson and Morishima put on a great World Title Match. The opening four-way was a great start to the show. Erick Stevens put on a star making match against Roderick Strong. Everything just clicked on this show. Truly, one of the best pay per views ever.
> 
> *Undeniable*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus **1/2
> Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haize DUD
> Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero **3/4
> Delirious, Kevin Steen, & El Generico vs. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & B.J. Whitmer ***
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero **3/4
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima **1/2
> 
> Overall 6/10
> 
> Wow, what a disappointment. With only one match worth seeing and rest ranging from good to major disappointment, this pay per view can only be as a major let down. I knew it would be hard to top Man Up, but they could have tried harder than this. Recommended for completists only.
> 
> *Rising Above*
> 
> Brent Albright vs. Delirious **
> Adam Pearce & B.J. Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ***
> Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Daizzee Haize *1/2
> Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards **1/2
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chris Hero ***
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima ***3/4
> Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero **3/4
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ****3/4
> 
> Overall 8/10
> 
> Well it's not perfect, so let's start with the bad. A few ok matches like Delirious vs. Albright and the women's three way. One very disappointing match in the tag team title match and between matches they had some backstage footage that built up to the end of the show where everyone brawled in the back. Unfortunately the footage came off as corny. What is great about it thought and definitely worth seeing is the main event and Danielson vs. Morishima. The tag team scramble was action packed and Hero and Castagnoli had a good match. Much better than Undeniable but not on par with Driven or Man Up
> 
> *Take No Prisoners*
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious ***
> Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong **3/4
> Jay & Mark Briscoe w/ Daizee Haize vs. Necro Butcher & Joey Matthews w/ Lacey ***
> Brent Alright vs. Erick Stevens **1/4
> Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus ***1/4
> Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ****1/4
> Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/2
> 
> Overall 8/10
> 
> A solid pay per view. No real bad matches and the last two matches are well worth going out of your way to see. My biggest complaint though isn't for the wrestling, it's for the cheesy segments with Jimmy Jacobs lecturing a group of "outcasts" on the ways of the Age of the Fall. Besides that it was a really good pay per view.
> 
> *Respect Is Earned II*
> 
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Ruckus & Jigsaw **3/4
> Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli **1/4
> Chris Hero, Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright, Delirious and Pelle Primeu ***
> Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong ***3/4
> Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ***1/4
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson ****1/2
> 
> Overall 7/10
> 
> Unfortunately this was the second worst ROH Pay Per View besides Undeniable. While production wise it was a step up from the previous one. Match wise it wasn't up to par as there was one great match, while the others were either disappointing or just there. The main event saved the show.


----------



## CM Putnam

Yeah I'm the same guy


----------



## erikstans07

Just ordered from ROH with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Deal:

Proving Ground 2009 Night 1
Proving Ground 2009 Night 2
Double Feature (3/14/08 & 3/15/08)
4th Anniversary Show


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07 said:


> Just ordered from ROH with the Buy 3, Get 1 Free Deal:
> 
> Proving Ground 2009 Night 1
> Proving Ground 2009 Night 2
> *Double Feature (3/14/08 & 3/15/08)*
> 4th Anniversary Show


There is one match worth seeing on the whole thing. Team Work vs. Team Lariat


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> There is one match worth seeing on the whole thing. Team Work vs. Team Lariat


Main reason I got that one is that I'll get 5 shows out of the deal, instead of 4, cuz both shows are sold together.


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07 said:


> Main reason I got that one is that I'll get 5 shows out of the deal, instead of 4, cuz both shows are sold together.


What shows do you have? Please list them


----------



## erikstans07

Look, I can buy whatever DVD's I want. Here's what I have. I haven't gotten into buying a lot of DVD's til recently, and that purchase I made was the first in a very long time. I am going to have a much larger collection soon.

Night of Appreciation
Road to the Title
Punk: The Final Chapter
Driven
Death Before Dishonor III
Showdown in Motown

I don't know why you ask that with the smiley...?


----------



## McQueen

Where is Unified, Glory By Honor V (N2), and the Chicago Spectacular!? :side:


----------



## KYSeahawks

*Bound by Hate*

Jerry Lynn vs Davey Richards-***1/4

Delerious/Brodie Lee vs Rhett Titus/Kenny King-**1/2

Roderick Strong/Erick Stevens vs Eddie Edwards/Go Shiozaki-***1/2

*Dog Collar Match*
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Jacobs-***3/4

Alex Payne vs Grizzly Redwood-*

*Triple Threat Match*
Kenny Omega vs Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson-***1/2

*ROH World Title Match*
Necro Butcher vs Nigel McGuiness-**

*ROH Tag Team Title Match*
Briscoes vs Kevin Steen/El Generico-****


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So, I decided that I should give some Lucha Libre that isn't Rey Jr. or Psychosis a try (I still have a bunch of El Dandy DVDs somewhere) today, and figured I'd start with Eddy "Probably the Best Wrestler Ever" Guerrero. And his brothers.

*Eddie Guerrero, El Dandy & Javier Cruz v Jerry Estrada, Ary Romero & Rick Patterson; EMLL (10/8/89)*

This is 2 out of 3 falls, and turns out to be really good. Eddie's probably my favourite rudo/heel ever, but he's the spunky babyface in this and takes a fairly nasty beating when he's in there. Plenty of great Lucha sequences, and there's one spot where El Dandy hits the ropes, charges at Eddie who backdrops his partner over the top rope, and Dandy hits a sweet as FUCK plancha on Estrada. He hangs onto the rope with one hand and seems to be in the air forever before crushing Estrada. The third fall is really, really good, and there's a nasty electric chair drop on Cruz which kills him dead and gives the rudos the win. It's interesting seeing Eddie already hitting the best dropkick in wrestling despite being in the business as a pro for about 5 months. ****1/4*


A lot of this early Eddie Guerrero stuff is basically him finding his feet with the big boys, but it's clear that the guy's destined to be an awesome pro-wrestler. His AAA is brilliant from what I've seen, but I've never seen a lot of his WWA, WIN & EMLL stuff before, so it's cool to see him right at the start of his career.

I'll probably pimp a bunch of this stuff over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jonn

*ROH The Tokyo Summit*

Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black
*****

Eddie Edwards vs. Kazushi Miyamoto
**¼*

El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori
****½*

Takeshi Morishima & Davey Richards vs. The Briscoes
****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c)
*****¼*

KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima
******

Roderick Strong vs. Kensuke Sasaki
****¼*

Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs
****¾*


----------



## McQueen

I must be the only one who didn't really get into Danielson/Kanemaru, and I normally enjoy both of them a lot.


----------



## Craig

Andy3000 said:


> (I still have a bunch of El Dandy DVDs somewhere)







How can anyone doubt this man?


----------



## Derek

I didn't fully enjoy it. It was a case of Kanemaru giving about a 90% effort. He probably wanted to respectfully drop the title, but he couldn't have been happy to drop the title to a gaijin on a show for another promotion.

I thought Danielson was fine, but Kanemaru wasn't fully into the match. I swear to god he's like the Shelton Benjamin of Japan.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah he can be a downer if he doesn't feel like working but they just didn't click for me. Maybe for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Sephiroth

They should have booked Danielson vs. Mushiking Terry


----------



## Derek

I would have marked.


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07 said:


> Look, I can buy whatever DVD's I want. Here's what I have. I haven't gotten into buying a lot of DVD's til recently, and that purchase I made was the first in a very long time. I am going to have a much larger collection soon.
> 
> Night of Appreciation
> Road to the Title
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Driven
> Death Before Dishonor III
> Showdown in Motown
> 
> I don't know why you ask that with the smiley...?


Oh gosh, I wasn't trying to be a dick. I was being nice. Smiley face instead of saying "please"


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Oh gosh, I wasn't trying to be a dick. I was being nice. Smiley face instead of saying "please"


Oh okay. I just took it the wrong way lol. My bad.


----------



## Jonn

McQueen said:


> I must be the only one who didn't really get into Danielson/Kanemaru, and I normally enjoy both of them a lot.


I missed quite a bit of ROH last year so I'm just catching up on some 'recommended' shows.


----------



## Recall

fuck knows where to post this but giant el oh el for having Lynn as world champion, i loved to the dude like 10 years ago but damn, what a wasted chance to move someone new/worthy up the card. I've yet to regret not watching ROH since october.


----------



## -Mystery-

Watched Joe vs. Kobashi and Kobashi/Homicide vs. Joe/Ki back-to-back and holy fuck there really isn't a better experience than watching these two matches back-to-back. Just sheer awesomeness out of both matches. I still think Joe vs. Kobashi is ***** and the tag match is damn near close at ****3/4. It's without a doubt the best tag match I've ever seen.

I did enjoy the tag match more though despite Joe vs. Kobashi getting a higher rating.


----------



## -GP-

I know this doesn't go here, but f it:

You all need to go check the Hall of Fame webcast for Terry Funk's speech.
Gave me chills, goosebumps and any other thing you care to mention.
Up there with Dusty's as the best HoF speech.


----------



## seabs

*I just watched it myself and it's awesome. Terry Funk telling every kid to get an eductaion is one of the best acceptance speeches ever. McQueen, if you read this and you havent seen it yet then get to it. You'll love it.*


----------



## S-Mac

Here is Terry's speech it they want to listen to it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_P7-Raf42U&feature=PlayList&p=04DD409A98DFC1D0&index=1


----------



## erikstans07

LOL Dory said WWF.


----------



## Devildude

Terry Funk and DDP should team up for a tour of the US on motivational speaking, they could make a mint.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Violence Is The Answer*
1. Spanky vs Roderick Strong ***
2. Antonio Banks vs Ryze *3/4
3. Rainman vs Sal Rinauro vs Jared Steele vs Kahagas **
4. Dunn vs Fast Eddie **1/2
5. Jerelle Clark vs Jimmy Rave **1/2
6. Carnage Crew/Marcos vs The Heartbreak Express/Don Juan **1/4
7. James Gibson vs Steve Madison **3/4
8. CM Punk vs Homicide ***1/2


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Watched Joe vs. Kobashi and Kobashi/Homicide vs. Joe/Ki back-to-back and holy fuck there really isn't a better experience than watching these two matches back-to-back. Just sheer awesomeness out of both matches. I still think Joe vs. Kobashi is ***** and the tag match is damn near close at ****3/4. It's without a doubt the best tag match I've ever seen.
> 
> I did enjoy the tag match more though despite Joe vs. Kobashi getting a higher rating.


That tag was awesome but you need to watch more All Japan if thats the best tag you've ever seen. 



Seabs said:


> *I just watched it myself and it's awesome. Terry Funk telling every kid to get an eductaion is one of the best acceptance speeches ever. McQueen, if you read this and you havent seen it yet then get to it. You'll love it.*


I think i've gotten to the point where I need not reiterate the fact that: Funk OWNS and I expect no less.


----------



## Kapone89

So i found out that IVPvideos is selling a 17 disc set of the best of Battlarts.
The set includes V.1 to V.17 of Battlarts best of's, and it costs around 40 bucks.
Is this something i should get my hands on?


----------



## McQueen

If you remotely enjoy shoot style then yes.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

BattleArts ruled the planet last year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mitsuhawa Misawa/Takashi Sugiura vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Hrooki Goto -***3/4 (NJPW 1/4/09)

Takashi Sugiura/Go Shiozaki vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Milano Collection AT -**** (NOAH 3/1/09)

so far I'm loving this NJPW vs NOAH fued. Has really delivered in some great matches. Nakamura has had some really top notch matches in the first 3 months.


----------



## Jonn

*ROH Full Circle*

Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards
*****

Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries
****½*

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs
******

Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black
****¾*

I'll probably watch Injustice II sometime this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jacobs/Danielson only got a ***1/4 from me. Good match, but felt a bit underwhelming for the people in it. 

Nigel/Black II - ***1/2. Solid match. Will probably watch their 3rd bout today but man it's a long one.


----------



## KidRed

Jacobs/Danielson - ****


----------



## TasteOfVenom

I'd buy the BattleArts dvd


----------



## Jonn

Hailsabin said:


> Jacobs/Danielson only got a ***1/4 from me. Good match, but felt a bit underwhelming for the people in it.
> 
> *Nigel/Black II - ***1/2. Solid match. Will probably watch their 3rd bout today but man it's a long one.*


Is that the one @ Injustice? I'm looking forward to watching that, even though it's 40 minutes or so long.


----------



## seabs

Jonn said:


> Is that the one @ Injustice? I'm looking forward to watching that, even though it's 40 minutes or so long.


*Yeah it is. Doesn't get boring considering how long it goes. My favourite of the 3 matches together. Better than Take No Prisoners imo.*


----------



## erikstans07

I ordered from ROH on Friday night.

Proving Ground 2009 Night 1
Proving Ground 2009 Night 2
Final Battle 2008
4th Anniversary Show


----------



## Obfuscation

Jonn said:


> Is that the one @ Injustice? I'm looking forward to watching that, even though it's 40 minutes or so long.


Yes sir. Wow, hearing Seabs actually say he liked it more than their first match has me pretty excited to check it out. The video log says the time of the video goes 66 min, haha, SHEESH~


----------



## KaijuFan

King of Trios 2009 going to be released the 14th.


----------



## Devildude

KaijuFan said:


> King of Trios 2009 going to be released the 14th.


Of April? That's awesome. Gotta love how fast they put their shows out on DVD.


----------



## KingCrash

KaijuFan said:


> King of Trios 2009 going to be released the 14th.


Damn that's a fast turnaround. Between this and 16 Carat it's going be a great next couple of weeks.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

When does 16 Carat come out?


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Caged Rage*
1. Chris Hero vs Hallowicked **3/4
2. Jimmy Jacobs vs Rhett Titus **
3. Four Corner Survival **1/2
4. The Resilience vs Richards/Edwards/Blade ***1/4
5. Bryan Danielson vs PAC ***
6. Morishima vs Claudio vs Albright ***1/2
7. Jack Evans vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
8. The Briscoes vs Steenerico ***1/2

*ROH - Return Engagement*
1. Austin Aries vs Silas Young ** 
2. Mitch Franklin vs Alex Payne Zilch - Damn the crowd liked Payne
3. Necro Butcher vs Franklin/Payne *3/4 - The chair shot on Payne was awesome
4. Claudio/Pelle vs SNS **1/2
5. Lacey vs Haze vs MsChif vs Ashley Lane **3/4
6. Chris Hero vs Delirious **1/2
7. The Briscoes vs MCMG ****1/4
8. El Generico vs Kota Ibushi ****
9. AOTF vs Vulture Squad **1/2
10. Nigel McGuiness vs Kevin Steen ****


----------



## WillTheBloody

KaijuFan said:


> King of Trios 2009 going to be released the 14th.


*removes noose and steps off ladder*

This is awesome news. :bambam: agrees.

Seriously, there's a Bam Bam smiley?


----------



## -Mystery-

superdupersonic said:


> When does 16 Carat come out?


It's out already on WXW's site so I'm guessing either the same week as KOT or the following.


----------



## Joeism

*Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*

Just posted this on another forum, so thought I'd put it up here as well.

Finally watched this match again after I'd first seen it a few years ago. Was as great as I remembered. ****3/4, perhaps even becoming my fourth ***** match along with 6/3/94, 6/9/95 and 1/20/97.

Amazing intensity and selling. Great story of the brute against the risk taker, going all out to destroy each other. The start is great with Hokuto striking down Kandori (HARD!) and Kandori wrenching Hokuto's arm out of its socket. Completely sets the tone and the bladejobs (especially Hokuto's) add to the intensity. Hokuto hitting her northern lights bomb, only for Kandori to kick out and turn Hokuto's own move against her is brilliant, leading up to the finish of the punch battle with neither wanting to back down. Both still have the will but the bodies are giving in. They then both go for a last punch and both connect but Hokuto gets more on it. Both spent, Hokuto drapes herself over Kandori for the win.

Something about the looseness of the Joshi work that I like. The way they flop around. Makes it seem realistic. Moves don't seem planned. Some don't connect well or not at all at times. Don't think it would look right for men, but for the women, it does.

Discuss this classic of wrestling (not just women's).


----------



## seabs

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kurt Angle - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW 05.04.2009*

_Good wrestling match from two really good wrestlers. Nothing much more to it though than some good wrestling action. Kinda meh for a main event match but for the time it went (just under 15 minutes I think) it was pretty good. Best part of the match was probably the 5, yeah 5, I counted them all, Shawn Michaels mentions during the commentary. I dont speak Japaneese so I havent got a clue what they were on about but I imagine it was something to do with HBK wishing he was as much of a Sexy Boy as a Tanahashi. Outcome was never in doubt, especially with Goto frequently being pictured on the front row of the crowd. Their upcoming match seems to be setting up quite nicely. Finish with Tanahashi hitting a cross body and then two frog splashes from the top rope to finish off Angle worked nicely. Angle didn't really do much either. Had high hopes up for this one and needless to say they didn't live up to them but for a relatively short match it was pretty good. Some lucky japaneese girl got to come in the ring and got a hug off Tanahashi also after the match. Lucky girl.

***1/4_


----------



## Maxx Hero

*Re: Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*

Thia should go in the indy DVD thread for future reference buddy.



> Something about the looseness of the Joshi work that I like. The way they flop around. Makes it seem realistic.


I'm not familiar with Japanese Joshi work, but to what extent are they loose to the point of Mil Mascaras or just typical Hogan esque 'showing air?


----------



## Joeism

*Re: Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*



Maxx Hero said:


> Thia should go in the indy DVD thread for future reference buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with Japanese Joshi work, but to what extent are they loose to the point of Mil Mascaras or just typical Hogan esque 'showing air?


Probably best just to watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf03hFKNsW4&feature=PlayList&p=EE176B83704230CB&index=0&playnext=1

Just the way that they sometimes fly in with reckless abandon and don't contact fully. The way they flop about, fall, etc.


----------



## JazzIsTheQueen

*Re: Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*

This is one of my favourite matches. Seeing Kandori just bully the hell out of Hokuto and Akira trying her hardest to do everything in her power to beat Kandori was great. It started of so good and Akira did such a bad blade job at the start of the match and it just kept up it's intensity from then on.

The ending was fantastic. Both ladies exhausted and resorted to punching, with Hokuto scoring the knockout blow. Their rematch wasn't that good though.

It was a great match but not the best joshi match I have seen. I'd rank Toyota/Inoue 60mins above it.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*

I get wet thinking about Dreamslam


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori - Dreamslam (4/2/93)*

I prefer this match over the Toyota/Inoue 60 minute match but its a close call.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

I'd take the Toyota/Inoue match over it all day. I think I'm the only person in the world that isn't a huge fan of the Kandori/Hokuto match. Really fucking good, but not really my thing. Not much joshi is, though, but you still can't go wrong with Minami Toyota.


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW - Total Havoc*

Jon Moxely vs. Jon Dahmer - *

Sabian vs. LJ Cruz - **

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Ruckus vs. Ryan McBride - **1/2

Devon Moore vs. xOMGx - DUD

Team Andrew vs. GNC vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas vs. Jagged & Cole Calloway - ** 

*Barbed Wire Boards Deathmatch*
Nick Gage, Nate Hatred & Mad Man Pondo vs. Brain Damage, Deranged & Toby Klein - ** 

*Aerial Assault Match*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. "Quick" Carter Gray - *** 

*CZW World Tag Team Titles*
The Best Around (TJ Cannon & Bruce Maxwell) vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup (Greg Excellent & Beef Wellington) - **

*CZW Ultra Violent Underground Title - Panes OF Glass & Thumbtacks*
Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack - ***1/2

Just another horrible show by Zandig & co. with the only saving grace is Havoc/Jack and the spotfest AA match. Glad to see they’re going with the BLKOUT breakup angle only 3 or 4 years after anyone gives a shit. Besides that and the feud between the worthless H8 Club and the obese Cult Fiction it seems CZW is going back to just randomly throwing people in bad matches. Maybe they should give more thought to the matches instead of Nick Gage gay-bashing promos.​


----------



## vivalabrave

Just to let everyone know, Highspots is running a $5 DVD sale. There's a lot of PWG shows and a few FIP shows in there.


----------



## erikstans07

Got my ROH Buy 3, Get 1 Free order in today. Watched Proving Ground Night 1, so far. Here are my match ratings and some thoughts.

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*

Brad Attitude vs. Shawn Osborne ***1/2*

Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinauro **1/2*
_Squash. Served it's purpose._

Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Chasyn Rance vs. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey ****1/2*
_This match was a lot of fun. Dempsey actually held his own and had some nice looking offense. He's a bit sloppy though. Fast paced match, awesome, hard-hitting._

Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries *****
_I don't know how often Necro uses a top rope rana, but it was very scary seeing him do that._

Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn ****3/4*

*Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ****3/4*

*Non-Title Match*
Dark City Fight Club (Jon Davis & Kory Chavis) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico ****1/4*
_Davis & Chavis are a solid tag team. They do a lot of nice double teams, and they can sure brawl._

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*
_I expected this one to be a lot better. It was good, but it could have been great. Sweeney wearing a floral shirt tied in the front and a neck brace was a sight though._​


----------



## Tarfu

Guess night 2 will be better then.

Man, have I spent a whole lot of time watching UV stuff lately. KOTDM 09 sucked (and I haven't even finished watching the whole thing yet), Mantis did great in CC07, TJ and Havoc rocked the house and Masters Of Pain 2008 was better than 2007 by a mile.

Oh yeah, snowflake time for MOP 08.

1. *Davey Jones' Locker Room Match:* Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo ***½*

2. *Fans Bring The Weapons Match:* Necro Butcher vs. Juggulator **¾*

3. *Kenzan Death Match:* Danny Havoc vs. "Mr. Insanity" Toby Klein ****¼*

4. *200 Carpet Strips Match:* Ryuji Ito vs. Drake Younger ****¼*

5. *Cabin Fever Match:* Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher ****½*

6. *Death From Below Match:* Ryuji Ito vs. Danny Havoc ***¾*

7. *Electrified Lighttubes and Panes of Glass Match:* Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito ****½ - ***¾*​
Considering the fact that I'm not a big fan of deathmatches, I find it surprising how much I've enjoyed my time watching inhumane violence. Hmh.


----------



## Devildude

TARFU said:


> Considering the fact that I'm not a big fan of deathmatches, I find it surprising how much I've enjoyed my time watching inhumane violence. Hmh.


Hey, as long as the violence isn't directly aimed at you, it's fair game to enjoy others kill themselves for entertainment.

Saying that, I still refuse to watch deathmatches for some inexplicable reason.

Proving Ground Night One looks solid to good from Erik's ratings.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 2*

Jerry Lynn vs. Shawn Osborne ***3/4*

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. The British Lions (Chris Gray & Tommy Taylor) ***1/2*
_Gray and Taylor aren't impressive at all._

Bison Smith vs. John Kermon ***
_Even more of a squash than the one against Rinauro. Kermon's entrance wasn't even shown on the DVD._

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ****1/4*

Necro Butcher & Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ****1/4*

Austin Aries vs. Brad Attitude ****1/4*
_Aries attempts to steal the show. The match was surprisingly good. Attitude is pretty impressive._

Brent Albright, Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong vs. Jon Davis, Kory Chavis & Francisco Ciatso ****3/4*
_This was a very good match. All six men looked good. Ciatso surprised me, I didn't expect much out of him, he can go._

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico ******
_A lot of playing to the crowd, but the action picks up and it became it an awesome, awesome contest. The finish was awesome, and very well done._

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown ****1/2*

*This show was a lot better than Night 1.*​


----------



## voltaire256

* CZW "Pyramid of Hell" *
- Sensational One vs. Barr 3/4
- Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk **
- Middknight vs. Jon Dahmer **1/4
- Wifebeater vs. Trent Acid ***
- CZW Iron Man Championship, 2 Out of 3 Falls Match: Justice Pain (c) vs. White Lotus ***1/2
- Pyramid of Hell Match: Lobo & Ric Blade vs. Zandig & Nick Gage ***3/4

Overall: 7/10


* CZW "Apocalypse" *
- Sabian & Joker vs. CKNY **1/2
- Jon Dahmer vs. Rick Feinberg *
- DJ Hyde vs. Jude *
- Ruckus vs. Derek Frazier **3/4
- Emil Sitoci vs. Nick Berk **1/2
- 4 Way Elimination Match: Dan Maff vs. Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong vs. B-Boy ***1/2
- Ladder Match: Chri$ Ca$h vs. GQ ***1/4
- Brad Bradley vs. BJ Whitmer **
- CZW Iron Man Championship, 20 Minute Iron Man Rules Match: Jimmy Rave (c) vs. Chris Hero ***1/2
- 6 Man Tag Team Tables Elimination Match: Adam Flash, The Messiah & Sabu vs. Nick Gage, Wifebeater & Trent Acid ***1/4

Overall: 6+/10


* CZW "Cage of Death IX" *
- 6 Man Tag Team Match: Nicky Benz, Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. Beef Wellington, Greg Excellent & LJ Cruz *3/4
- 6 Man Tag Team Grudge Match: Team AnDrew & Nate Hatred vs. Miracle Ultraviolence Connection ***
- CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship: Sabian (c) vs. LuFisto ***1/4
- CZW World Tag Team Championship: Derek Fraizer & Niles Young (c) vs. Jon Dahmer & Danny Demanto **
- Fans Lumberjack Strap Match: Lobo vs. Maven Bentley DUD
- CZW World Heavyweight Championship, 3 Way Match: Ruckus (c) vs. The Messiah vs. Nick Gage **1/2
- Ultraviolent Tables Match: Sexxxy Eddy vs. Viking vs. Whacks **
- Fans Bring The Weapons Death Match: Mitch Ryder vs. Chuey Martinez **
- Cage Of Death Match: Team CZW (Tough Crazy Bastards, Drake Younger & Danny Havoc) vs. Team MBA (Naptown Dragons, Brain Damage & DJ Hyde) ***1/2

Overall: 5+/10


* CZW "Deja Vu 4" *
- Aerial Assault Match: Ryan McBride vs. LJ Cruz vs. Drew Blood ***
- GNC vs. 2.0 **1/2
- Dylan "Necro Butcher" Summers & Nicky Benz vs. Danny Havoc & Nate Hatred DUD
- 3 Way Barbed Wire Board Match: Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer vs. WHACKS *1/4
- CZW World Tag Team Championship, 4 Way Match: Team Andrew (c) vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup vs. Naptown Dragons vs. Cheech & Cloudy ***1/4
- Pinkie Sanchez vs. Sabian ***1/4
- CZW Iron Man Championship, 3 Way Match: Brain Damage (c) vs. DJ Hyde vs. Cobein **1/2
- CZW World Championship: Drake Younger (c) vs. Ruckus ***
- No Ropes Barbed Wire & Taipei Death Match: Devon Moore vs. Nick Gage ***

Overall: 6+/10


* CZW "2008: Down With the Sickness 4Ever" *
- Michael Elgin & Andrew Davis vs. Cory Kastle & Danny Pagan **
- Ryan Eagles vs. Jesse McKay *
- Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. GQ & Jon Dahmer **
- E.M.O. vs. WHACKS *
- TJ Cannon vs. LJ Cruz 1/2
- Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs. Danny Havoc & Brain Damage *3/4
- Ruckus vs. "Spyder" Nate Webb **
- Sami Callihan vs. Drew Gulak **3/4
- Chuck Taylor & DJ Hyde vs. Pinkie Sanchez & Greg Excellent **3/4
- Joker & Sabian vs. B-Boy & Derek Frazier ***
- Notorious Inc. vs. H8 Club **1/2

Overall: 3/10 


* CZW "Night of Infamy 7: Greed" *
- Joe Gacy & Alex Colon vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas ***
- Rob Tapp vs. Jon Dahmer 3/4
- 3 Way Match: Ryan McBride vs. EMO vs. LJ Cruz **1/4
- Sami Callihan vs. LuFisto ***
- Non-Title Match, Pane of Glass & Barbed Wire Board Match: Brain Damage (c) vs. Nick Gage **
- CZW World Tag Team Championship: BLK OUT (c) vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup **3/4
- Tag Team Grudge Match: Notorious Inc. vs. B-Boy & Pinkie Sanchez ***
- CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Drake Younger (c) vs. Sonjay Dutt ***1/4

Overall: 6+/10


* CZW "Cage of Death X" *
- CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship, Sky's The Limit Ladder Match (Special Referee: Ric Blade): Pinkie Sanchez vs. Dan Paysan vs. "Quick" Carter Gray vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride ***1/2
- Shun The Kabuki Kid vs. Jon Dahmer *
- 6 Man Tag Team Match: GNC & E.M.O. vs. LJ Cruz, Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole ***
- Battle of BOTB Winners: Sonjay Dutt vs. B-Boy **3/4
- CZW World Tag Team Championship, 4 Way Match: 2 Girls, 1 Cup (c) vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Olsen Twins vs. Team Andrew **1/2
- Grudge Match: BLK OUT vs. H8 Club ***
- Fans Bring The Weapons Death Match: DJ Hyde vs. Deranged ***
- Cage of Death Match: Devon Moore vs. Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc vs. Zandig vs. Brain Damage ***3/4

Overall: 6+/10



* CZW "Open Book" *
- 8 Man Tag Team Match: E.M.O., Nui the Samoan Tsunami, Rob Tapp & Eric Jones vs. Jon Dahmer, Little Mondo, Tyler Veritas & LJ Cruz **3/4
- Sabian vs. Adam Cole **1/4
- GNC vs. Team AnDrew **
- "Quick" Carter Grey vs. Egotistico Fantastico ***
- Ruckus vs. B-Boy **1/2
- Last Man Standing Match: Sami Callihan vs. Greg Excellent ***
- Panes Of Glass & Barbed Wire Boards Death Match: H8 Club vs. Cult Fiction (Brain Damage & Deranged) **1/4
- CZW World Junior Heavyweight Championship: Ryan McBride (c) vs. Pinkie Sanchez ***1/4
- CZW World Heavyweight Championship, Ladders & Scaffold Match: Drake Younger (c) vs. Devon Moore ***1/2

Overall: 6/10


* CZW "X - A Decade of Destruction" *
- Little Mondo vs. Drew Gulak **
- Sami Callihan vs. Jon Dahmer *3/4
- S.A.T. vs. 2.0 vs. LJ Cruz & Izzy Kensington vs. GNC vs. All Money Is Legal vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole **3/4
- Sabian vs. Egotistico Fantastico **3/4
- Grudge Match: Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez ***1/4
- 6 Man Tag Team Match: The Best Around & El Sexisto vs. 2 Girls, 1 Cup & Lord Everett Devore ***
- Devon Moore vs. Ruckus DUD
- CZW World Junior Heavyweight Title: Ryan McBride (c) vs. "Quick" Carter Gray **1/4
- Fans Bring The Weapons Death Match: H8 Club vs. Cult Fiction **
- CZW World Heavyweight Title, No Ropes Barbed Wire Death Match: Drake Younger (c) vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2

Overall: 6+/10


* CZW "Total Havoc" *
- Jon Moxley vs. Jon Dahmer **
- Sabian vs. LJ Cruz **
- CZW World Jr. Heavyweight Title: Ryan McBride (c) vs. Ruckus **1/4
- Devon Moore vs. xOMGx *3/4
- 4 Way Tag Team Scramble Match: Team Andrew vs. GNC vs. Adam Cole & Tyler Veritas vs. Jagged & Cole Calloway **1/4
- Barbed Wire Boards Match: H8 Club & Mad Man Pondo vs. Cult Fiction ***
- Aerial Assualt Match: Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. "Quick" Carter Gray ***1/2
- CZW World Tag Team Titles: 2 Girls, 1 Cup (c) vs. The Best Around **
- CZW Ultraviolent Underground Title, Panes of Glass & Thumbtacks Death Match: Danny Havoc (c) vs. Thumbtack Jack ***

Overall: 5+/10


* Dragon Gate "The Gate of Destiny 2008" *
- Ryo Saito & Anthony W. Mori vs. Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi ***1/4
- Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series 5th: "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa vs. Shiro Koshinaka *1/4
- BxB Hulk vs. Gamma **1/2
- Open the Triangle Gate Title ~ Triangle Gate vs. Unit Breakup: Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Magnitude Kishiwada (c) vs. Kenichiro Arai, Taku Iwasa & Akira Tozawa ***3/4
- Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title: Cyber Kong & YAMATO (c) vs. Naruki Doi & Naoki Tanisaki ****
- Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Dragon Kid ****1/4
- Open the Dream Gate Title: Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Susumu Yokosuka ****1/4

Overall: 8/10


* Dragon Gate "The Final Gate 2008" *
- Super Siesar, Siesar BOY & Super Shenlong II vs. Kenichiro Arai, Jorge Rivera & The Turboman ***
- Anthony W. Mori & Akira Tozawa vs. Don Fujii & Magnitude Kishiwada ***
- Stalker Ichikawa Bosou 10 Match Series 7th: "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa vs. Akebono DUD
- Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Taku Iwasa **1/2
- 3 Way Survival Match, Losing Unit Must Dismiss: Gamma, Yasushi Kanda & Genki Horiguchi vs. Susumu Yokosuka, Ryo Saito & Dragon Kid vs. BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanisaki & m.c.KZ. ****
- Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Title: Cyber Kong & YAMATO (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & CIMA ***3/4
- Open the Dream Gate Title: Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Naruki Doi ****1/4

Overall: 7+/10


* Dragon Gate "The Gate of Anniversary 2009" *
- KAGETORA & RYOMA vs. Akira Tozawa & Kenshin Chikano **1/2
- Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Magnitude Kishiwada vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Takashi Okita & Kento Miyahara ***1/4
- Kensuke Sasaki vs. "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa DUD
- Open the Twin Gate Unified Tag Titles: Susumu Yokosuka & Gamma (c) vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi **1/2
- Open the Brave Gate Title: Masato Yoshino (c) vs. CIMA ***3/4
- Open the Triangle Gate Title, 3 Way Match: Shingo Takagi, Dragon Kid & Taku Iwasa (c) vs. BxB Hulk, Naoki Tanizaki & PAC vs. YAMATO, Yasushi Kanda & Kenichiro Arai ***1/2
- Mask vs. Hair Match: Cyber Kong vs. Anthony W. Mori ***1/4
- Open the Dream Gate Title: Naruki Doi (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto ****

Overall: 7-/10


* wXw "Dead End VII - Night 2: European Navigation" *
- Eddie Edwards vs. Bernd Föhr ***
- Takashi Sugiura vs. Chris Hero ***1/4
- wXw Tag Team Title Match: Chris Hero & Marc Roudin (c) vs. Steve Douglas & Absolute Andy ***1/2
- KENTA vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2
- Relaxed Rules Match: Jay Briscoe vs. Thumbtack Jack ***1/4
- #1 Contender's Match for wXw World Title: Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2
- Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiozaki vs. Bad Bones & Big van Walter ****1/4

Overall: 9/10


* NOAH "Second Navigation in Budokan Hall 2009" *
- Kenta Kobashi Return Match: Kenta Kobashi vs. Masao Inoue ***
- Taiji Ishimori & Ippei Ota vs. Takashi Okita & Kento Miyahara **1/4
- Akira Taue, Naomichi Marufuji & Atsushi Aoki vs. Buchanan, Roderick Strong & Davey Richards ***1/4
- Takeshi Riko & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Ricky Marvin ***
- NOAH vs. CHANGE: Takeshi Morishima, Makoto Hashi & Akihito Ito vs. Mohammed Yone, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi ***1/2
- Mitsuharu Misawa, Yoshinari Ogawa & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Bison Smith, Akitoshi Saito & Doug Williams ***1/2
- NOAH vs. NJPW: Takashi Sugiura & Go Shiozaki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Milano Collection A.T. ****1/4
- GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Katsuhiko Nakajima (c) vs. KENTA ****1/2
- GHC Heavyweight Championship: Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Jun Akiyama ****

Overall: 8/10


* ROH "Glory By Honor VII" *
- Jerry Lynn vs. Kenny King **1/2
- NWA World Championship: Brent Albright (c) vs. Adam Pearce ***1/4
- FIP World Championship: Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kevin Steen ***1/2
- GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima ****1/4
- Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus **
- 6 Man Tag Team Match: Roderick Strong, Jigsaw & Ruckus vs. Chris Hero, Eddie Edwards & Shane Hagadorn ***1/4
- Kensuke Sasaki vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
- ROH World Championship: Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico ***3/4
- Steel Cage Warfare: Austin Aries & The Briscoes vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Tyler Black & Delirious vs. Necro Butcher ****

Overall: 7+/10


* ROH "The French Connection" *
- Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens **1/2
- The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kenny Omega & Kenny King ***
- Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee *1/4
- Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious ***
- Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong ***1/2
- Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries ***3/4
- ROH World Title, 4 Way Elimination Match: Nigel McGuiness (c) vs. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki vs. El Generico ****

Overall: 7+/10


* ROH "Escalation" *
- Brent Albright vs. Davey Richards **
- Four Corner Survival: Go Shiozaki vs. Sami Callihan vs. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzley Redwood **1/4
- Irish Airborne vs. The Briscoe Brothers **1/2
- Knockout Match: Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero ***1/4
- ROH World Tag Team Title Match: Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ***
- Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***
- Three Way Non-Title Match: Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black ***1/4
- Bonus Match (Chicago Ridge, IL - 11/22/08): Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Black ***3/4

Overall: 6+/10


----------



## erikstans07

*Kensuke Office 06.13.2008*
KENTA vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima *****1/4*
_This match didn't have as much going for it as II and III. It was very good though, nothing short of awesome. They beat the hell out of each other and it was just awesome. I can't really think of much to say, cuz tbh I'm pretty "gone" and it's about 3 am._​


----------



## El Enigma

*ROH Final Battle 2008*​
1. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega - **
2. The Necro Butcher vs. Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus (Four Corner Survival)- **1/4
3. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious (World Tag Team Title Match)- ***
4. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, & Erick Stevens vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Go Shiozaki (New York City Street Fight)- ***1/4
5. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (International Dream Tag Team Match) - ***3/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black (#1 Contender's Match) - ****
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
8. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (Fight Without Honor) - ****1/4


----------



## seabs

*Milano Collection A.T. vs. Giant Bernard - NJPW 15.03.2009*

_Decent enough squash match of sorts. Bernard plays his big man role really well and moves around the ring great for a big man. Milano comes off looking a bit too weak for his talent but oh well. Nice early round matchup and set A-Train up nicely to go all the way to the finals.

**_

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW 15.03.2009*

_Really dissapointed with this match. I understand it was an early round match up and Goto still had more matches to wrestle the week after so they couldn't risk anything to much with this match but it sucked basically. Is it just more who thinks that Nakamura is a bit like Shelton Benjamin and comes off looking really lazy in the ring at times unintentianally? I know he probably doesn't mean too look lazy but at times he looks really lazy in the ring. His selling was off too. He'd get dropped on his head and realise he needs to sell a second or two after the impact. Goto, I'm kind of iffy on atm. Haven't seen enough good stuff from him. Not saying he hasn't put on enough good matches, I just havent seen many myself yet. Looks like they're building him up pretty big with him winning this New Japan Cup and the G1 Climax last year. I kinda expect him to beat Tanahashi for the belt in the upcoming match. Underwheliming match here though.

**1/2

Gonna watch Goto/Bernard and Sexy Boy Tanahashi/Val Venis from the 22/3 Show later too._


----------



## S-Mac

Bryan Danielson Vs El Generico ****
Awesome match dragon just brings his usual great self in this one. The crowd at the start was great asking danielson to hug generico


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Final Battle 2008*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega ***3/4*

*Four Corner Survival*
Chris Hero vs. Necro Butcher vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Rhett Titus ****1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ****1/4*

*Street Fight*
Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards & Go Shiozaki vs. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens & Brent Albright ****3/4*

Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ******

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries *****1/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Naomichi Marufuji *****1/2*

*Fight Without Honor*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima *******​


----------



## seabs

*Just out of interest what's your ***** list erikstans07? Be interesting to see as you Danielson/Morishima and KENTA/Suzuki at the full 5.*


----------



## Recall

is it true dragon is leaving roh in may when his contract expires? if so ROH is dead to me, but then again i havent watched it in 8 months.


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs said:


> *Just out of interest what's your ***** list erikstans07? Be interesting to see as you Danielson/Morishima and KENTA/Suzuki at the full 5.*


To be honest, I don't know, I'd have to go back and rewatch every match I've ever watched in my life. I don't like rating matches much. I don't think I've given 5-stars to a whole hell of a lot of matches though.


----------



## seabs

Recall said:


> is it true dragon is leaving roh in may when his contract expires? if so ROH is dead to me, but then again i havent watched it in 8 months.


*Rumours only. Be a great time for him to leave though in reality.*


----------



## erikstans07

Seabs, I should add that I was pretty baked while watching Final Battle last night, so I might not have been in the best shape to be star-rating matches


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Proving Ground Night 1:*

Bison Smith vs Sal Rinauro - SQUASH
Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Chasyn Rance vs Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens and Bobby Dempsey - ***
Necro Butcher vs Austin Aries - ***
Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn - **3/4
Nigel McGuinness vs Brent Albright - ***1/4
Steenerico vs Dark City Fight Club - ***
Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - ***3/4

Solid show again, the AOTF vs Lynn/AmDrag match was a disappointment and I haven't seen the Osbourne vs Attitude match yet but overall not bad.


----------



## McQueen

I liked All Star Extravaganza a lot more than Final Battle 2008 but Aries/Black really owned on a lot of levels. The F.W.O. and the title match were good but didn't blow me away.


----------



## KYSeahawks

Got bored during today and decided to watch disc 2 of PWG Sells Out and I need some info what site do I order them off of and how much do they run for.(got hookd from Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Evans/Strong and Pac vs Generico) Also I need some info on the best events to get started with and maybe some links to some matches to watch thanks for the help


----------



## MatRykiel25

You can either go to highspots.com or PWG's website itself to order them...PM me if u want some recommendations.


----------



## McQueen

KYSeahawks said:


> Got bored during today and decided to watch disc 2 of PWG Sells Out and I need some info what site do I order them off of and how much do they run for.(got hookd from Super Dragon/Davey Richards vs Evans/Strong and Pac vs Generico) Also I need some info on the best events to get started with and maybe some links to some matches to watch thanks for the help


I watched that just this last week too but I didn't like the Strong/Evans vs SD/DR match. It was way too long and way too one sided. Strong and Evans got almost no offence in until the finishing stretch and more some reason Evans was getting all the hot tags which I thought was well... rather bizarre.

Anyways PWG shows are usually $15 a pop but on the PWG website they do often do 4 packs (usually the 4 most current shows) for $40 or so. Highspots also has PWG DVD's.

As far as recommendations you can't go wrong with Battle of Los Angeles (BOLA) events or All Star Weekend events. My favorite non big show was (Please Don't Call It)The OC.


----------



## smitlick

*FIP - Attack of the Masked Fippers 12/10/05*
1. American Dragon vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
2. Seth Delay vs Chasyn Race vs Kahagas vs Benny Blanco vs Jaison Moore **
3. Colt Cabana vs Milano Collection AT ***
4. Kory Chavis vs Sal Rinauro **
5. Jay Fury & Jerelle Clark vs Erick Stevens & Steve Madison **1/4
6. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce vs Sean Waltman & Azrieal **1/2
7. The Heartbreak Express vs Masked Fippers #7 & #8 (7 & 8 are Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro) **1/2

Just posted the Cabana vs Milano match in the Media Section.

*FIP - Evening The Odds 2005 - 11/12/05*
1. Erick Stevens vs Pelle Primeau *1/4
2. Seth Delay vs Derek Dempsey *1/2
3. Kory Chavis vs Davey Andrews *
4. Sal Rinauro vs Phil Davis *1/2
5. Sean Waltman vs Shane Hagadorn *1/2
6. Steve Madison vs Jerelle Clark **1/4
7. LaDuke Jakes vs Evan Starsmore & Jaison Moore *
8. Alter Boy Luke & Masked Fipper #6 vs The Black Market *3/4
9. Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce, Jimmy Rave & Austin Aries vs Sean Waltman, Roderick Strong, Sal Rinauro, Tony Mamaluke & Jerelle Clark ****

I cant watch older FIP because it just rubs me off as being like a Developmental for ROH and a step down.


----------



## Tarfu

*ROH Proving Ground 2009: Night 1*

Shawn Osborne vs. Brad Attitude **** (marked for We Die Young)

Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinauro *DUD*

Erick Stevens, Roderick Strong & Bobby Dempsey vs. Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Chasyn Rance ****½*

Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher ***¾+*

Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ****½*

*Non-Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright ****¼+*

*Non-Title*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Dark City Fight Club ****¼*

Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****¾+*​

On paper this show didn't look too appealing, and I almost skipped the whole thing. But in the end, I found myself enjoying my time watching it. This proves it's not all about snowflakes. Overall a decent show.

By the way, I'm almost 100% positive it was Icarus telling Rhett Titus he's the fucking man. But who knows.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS Sweet Science Sixteen 2000*

*Night One*

American Kickboxer vs. Breyer Wellington - DUD

Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana - *1/2

Orion vs. Hy-Zaya - DUD

Shark Boy vs. Ace Steel - **1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Chip Fairway - **

Gavin Starr vs. Harry Palmer - DUD 

CM Punk vs. Paul E. Smooth - *

Suicide Kid vs. Super Hentai - *

*Thumbtack Match*
Blaze vs. Delilah Starr - DUD

*NRBW - Thumbtacks & Lighttubes Match*
Cash Flo vs. Mean Mitch Page - *



*Night Two*

Chris Hero vs. American Kickboxer - *

Ace Steel vs. Hy-Zaya - *1/2

Chip Fairway vs. Harry Palmer - DUD

Suicide Kid vs. CM Punk - **

Paul E. Smooth vs. Breyer Wellington - *1/2

Ace Steel vs. Chris Hero - **1/2

Suicide Kid vs. Harry Palmer - *

Harry Palmer vs. Chris Hero - DUD

*Barbed Wire, Glass & Lighttubes Match*
Ian & Axl Rotten vs. Corporal Robinson & Hardcore Craig - :lmao

This is the precursor to the Ted Petty Invitational and it is ugly and it sucks ass. The finals in a tournament should never be a DUD and it seemed no one could wrestle on these shows. No wonder most of these guys I've never heard of before or since. Doesn't help that they're doing all this outside in front of maybe 40 people. If you want to see the Second City Saints or Chris Hero suck watch this, otherwise avoid like the plague.​


----------



## KYSeahawks

Is Life during Wartime and ASW 7 worth 34.95


----------



## seabs

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*

*Shawn Osborne vs. Brad Attitude *
_Meh. Not really impressed by either man tbh. Nothing to the match either.

*1/2 _

*Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinauro *
_Bison's awesome. Great sqauash match. Poor Sal though.

DUD_

*Erick Stevens, Roderick Strong & Bobby Dempsey vs. Kenny King, Rhett Titus & Chasyn Rance *
_Awesome stuff. The match owned for several reasons.
YRR (I'm including Titus in it seeing as he's tagging with King now) coming out to Swagger Like Us. Officially the best entrance theme ever now.
Bobby Dempsey in general
Kenny King
Titus' musty thrust
Bobby Dempsey girating
Bobby Dempsey pulling down the straps
Prazak's weight jokes about Dempsey. "Dempsey didn't pull his weight with Sweet N Sour which is funny seeing as he had so much of it"
Good match too.

***½_

*Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher *
_Nice match. Aries' gimmick is brilliant. As too his brilliant entrance theme.

**3/4_

*Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious *
_Did what it needed too I guess but not much else. Danielson should be being used miles better than how he currently is though. Nice little story with Dragon and Jacobs and the spit. Really shoddy camera work towards the end though. Nice work having Danielson get the pin on Jimmy after losing to him twice.

***1/2_

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright*
_Loved Nigel's jacket. A mate of mine has got a Jamaican one. Can be a bitch how they zip down from the back too though as I found out. Not a massive fan of Albright and not a fan of how Pearce is gay over him. Better match than I was expecting though. Some good action. 

***1/4_

*Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Dark City Fight Club *
_Again a better match than I originally expected for. First viewing of DCFC and they were pretty good imo. Davis looked particuarly impressive. Shame that ROH's tag division all of a sudden blows since Gabe left and Pearce came in. There's basically these two and the Wolves.

***1/4_

*Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black *
_Great match. Davey fucking owned shit up for the entirety of it. Suprised at how little attack pretty boy Tyler Black got in. Next to none befofe the end. Sweeney looked the shit at ringside with his poolside attire and flip flops. Davey's been incredible since he came back from Japan. Great work with the crowd too as well as in the match. Enjoyed this a lot.

****_

*Overall:*
_Better show than I expected looking at the card. Davey/Tyler was excellent and there's some really good midcard matches on to. Surely common sense would have told them to release it after the PPV as most people would have been bemused at how the Sweeney/Dempsey thing moved on. Kinda ironic that Danielson was shown doing an MMA style warm up after recent reports too. Good show all in all though._​


----------



## Devildude

Bizarre, I absolutely hated the AOTF vs AmDrag/Lynn match but you guys all gave it ***1/2 or near that. I even watched it again in case it was just me in a horrible mood but I struggle to even give it ***. I even gave similiar snowflakes to the rest of the matches lol.

Shrug.


----------



## KingCrash

KYSeahawks said:


> Is Life during Wartime and ASW 7 worth 34.95


Definitely. ASW 7 was a good weekend of wrestling and Life During Wartime has Bosh's final match, AOTF vs. Strong & Generico & the finale to the Tornado/Hero feud.

And the latest DVD Express Written Consent should be coming out this or next week.


----------



## seabs

*Life During Wartime and ASW 7 are all great shows. All worth getting for sure.*


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just wondering is High Spots dependable because just ordered 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: Based on a True Story 
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla: All Star Weekend Night 1


----------



## smitlick

*ROH - Southern Navigation*
1. Chris Hero vs Pelle Primeau **
2. Rhett Titus & Rex Sterling vs Mitch Franklin & Sean Denny *1/2
3. Nigel McGuiness vs Brent Albright vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Damien Wayne **3/4
- First impressions of Wayne was that he was pretty shit.
4. Austin Aries vs Erick Stevens **3/4
5. Jack Evans vs Necro Butcher **1/2
6. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs ***
7. Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black ***3/4 - Not a massive fan of this match.
8. Naomichi Marufuji, Takeshi Morishima & Go Shiozaki vs The No Remorse Corps **** (Loved the that way Gay chant when the NRC all laid on each other on the Turnbuckle.)

*ROH - A New Level*
First off love the walkthrough to show the Hammerstein Ballroom
1. Roderick Strong vs Erick Stevens vs Go Shiozaki *** (Could have been much better)
2. Steenerico vs The NRC ***1/2 
3. SNS vs The Vulture Squad vs Delirious/Pelle Primeau **3/4
4. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji ****
5. Takeshi Morishima vs Necro Butcher **1/2 
6. Jay Briscoe/Austin Aries vs AOTF ***1/2
7. Nigel McGuiness vs Claudio Castagnoli ***1/4 (Pretty disappointing main)


----------



## Groovemachine

I've never had any problems with Highspots. Once, I ordered BOLA 07 Night 3, and they ended up giving me the entire BOLA 07 weekend. OK, technically that's a fuck up on their part, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

Anyone got a link for:

Stan Hansen & Bruiser Brody vs. Dory Funk, Jr. & Terry Funk - December 8, 1984


----------



## KYSeahawks

Just made one more order on highspots ordered giant sized annual 4 and DDT Tourney night 1 and 2 in a 20 dollar grab bag just wondering have they only done two ddt tourneys and how good was the first one if they havw only done one.


----------



## Maxx Hero

To my knowledge there have been two. I don't own the shows but what I have seen of them has been good. The Danielson/CIMA non title match at DDT4 is one of my all time favorite matches and a prime example of CIMA rocking my shit when he isn't being a *** or a goofball.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

CIMA vs. Danielson II is much better.


----------



## seabs

*I prefer the 2nd one too. Both are great though.*


----------



## Maxx Hero

superdupersonic said:


> CIMA vs. Danielson II is much better.


I have the 2nd at ****, and 1st at ****1/2.

I thought the first was much more innovative, better limb work, hotter crowd. You name it. But yes, both were great matches.


----------



## KingCrash

*IWA-MS Sweet Science Sixteen 2001*

*Night One*

Hy-Zaya vs. Dysfunction - *

Trent Baker vs. Nova - *1/2

Dino Bambino vs. CM Punk - **

Mike Quackenbush vs. BJ Whitmer - ***1/4

Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero - **

Tarek the Great vs. Colt Cabana - *

Cash Flo vs. Psycho Patrick w/ Insane Clown Posse - DUD 

Mitch Ryder vs. Mark Wolf - *

Danny Dominion vs. American Kickboxer - *1/2

Ace Steel vs. Suicide Kid - **

*Barefoot Thumbtack Deathmatch*
Mad Man Pondo vs. Ian Rotten - DUD



*Night Two*

Mark Wolf vs. Tarek the Great - DUD

Nova vs. Dino Bambino - **1/2

Chris Hero & Mike Quackenbush vs. Colt Cabana & American Kickboxer - ***

Ace Steel vs. Danny Dominion - **1/2

BJ Whitmer vs. Adam Pearce - **

Psycho Patrick vs. Cash Flo - DUD

Tarek the Great vs. Nova - **

Ace Steel vs. Adam Pearce - * 

Sabu vs. Tracy Smothers vs. CM Punk - **1/2

Insane Clown Posse & Ian Rotten vs. Mad Man Pondo, Gooch & Mitch Ryder - DUD

Nova vs. Ace Steel - **1/2

*Barbed Wire & Pool Of Leeches *(No I’m Not Making It Up)
Corporal Robinson vs. Mitch Page - DUD

It's hard to tell which is worse this or the first one. While some of the wrestlers improved most are still horrible and the Insane Clown Posse only added a new level of suck to this. And god forbid we get an IWA tournament without five or six useless Ian Rotten promos.​


----------



## Platt

THE BIG 10 SALE

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to events in April & May for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Better Than Our Best 4/1/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match; Colt Cabana vs. Homicide Chicago Street Fight; Generation Next vs. Blood Generation Tag Titles Match; Do Fixer vs. The Embassy & Masato Yoshino)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Man Up 9/15/07 (World Tag Team Title LADDER WAR; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Matt Sydal's final ROH match vs. Delirious)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Relaxed Rules Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)

-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08 (Typhoon vs. The Muscle Outlawz; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens; Steen & Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe

General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Dayton, OH 4/24/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 4/25/09
-Boston, MA 5/8/09
-Edison, NJ 5/9/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Thursday, April 23rd at 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 4/23 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Flair Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

NEW DVD RELEASES

The following items are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Eliminating The Competition- Danbury, CT 2/27/09 (DVD)








World Champion Nigel McGuinness defends his title against Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & Jerry Lynn in an Elimination Match; Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Liee in an Anything Goes Street Fight; Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen, plus more.
1. Bobby Fish vs. Papadon
2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey
3. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli
4. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen
5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious
6. Austin Aries vs. Sami Callihan
7. The Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee (Anything Goes Street Fight)
8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Elimination Match)

Debra McMichael Shoot Interview (DVD-R)

The former WWE Women's Champion and also former wife of Chicago Bear star & member of the Four Horsemen, Steve "Mongo" McMichael, as well as the former wife of "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. This new shoot covers her wrestling career and much more!

TNA Second To None: Toughest Tag Teams (2 Disc Set)

TNA Home Video presents, Second To None: TNA's Toughest Tag Teams. This is an action packed two disc set of the toughest tag teams in TNA today. Legendary 21 time Tag Team Champions Team 3D hosts this epic release and will bring you some of the greatest matches TNA has ever seen. Featured in this Home Video is Team 3D, Latin American Xchange, Motor City Machineguns, Matt Morgan & Abyss, Beer Money, Inc and many more!


----------



## antoniomare007

is KOT 2009 out yet?


----------



## Platt

Yes.

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16530&cat=0&page=1
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16531&cat=0&page=1
http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/product.php?productid=16532&cat=0&page=1


----------



## -Mystery-

antoniomare007 said:


> is KOT 2009 out yet?


Yes.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So I was thinking last night about buying all the DVDs that ROH produced that contains the CZW vs. ROH fued. Is that fued worth buying the DVDs for or was it only a few great matches here and there and not worth the money?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Unfortunately the REALLY good shit from that feud (100th Show, Ring of Homicide, Death Before Dishonor IV) is out of stock, so I wouldn't bother. Although I do have original copies of the latter 2 shows I'm willing to get rid of.


----------



## erikstans07

I recently watched the Cage Of Death from Death Before Dishonor IV, that shit was EPIC.


----------



## HavocD

*ROHroving Ground 2009 Night 1*

Brad Attitude vs. Shawn Osborne ****
Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinuaro *Squash*
Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, & Bobby Dempsey vs. Kenny King, Rhett Titus, & Chasyn Rance *****
Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries ***1/2*
Bryan Danielson & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ****1/4*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright (Non Title Match) ****1/2*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club (Non Title Match) ****1/4*
Davey Richards vs. Tyler Black ****3/4*


----------



## KingCrash

Just finished watching Night One of wXw's 16 Carat Gold 09 and it's good. Three straight matches with ref bumps was a little much but other than that no problems. Hell, I didn't even mind Adam Polak.

And Bryan Danielson as a heel douchebag in Germany playing up to the crowd is fantastic.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


>


That is the greatest thing I've ever seen. I'd mark for Quack as a GL.


----------



## KaijuFan

Should be getting Trios in the mail tomorrow. Agreed on the awesome level for the cover.


----------



## vivalabrave

DRIVEN 2008
Austin Aries vs. Delirious - **3/4
Sara Del Rey vs. Jessie McKay – DUD
Brent Albright & Erick Stevens vs. Adam Pearce & Eddie Edwards – ** 1/4
Chris Hero vs. Jerry Lynn – **3/4
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Three Way Elimination Match) – ***1/4
Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Vulture Squad vs. The YRR vs. The Necro Butcher (Scramble Match) - **1/2
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ***3/4
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/2
DVD Bonus Matches:
Grizzley Redwood vs. Chasyn Rance – ¾*
Daizee Haze vs. Madison Eagles – ½*
Rhett Titus vs. Josh Daniels - *1/4


----------



## erikstans07

Incase someone didn't read the newswire yesterday, there's a new ROH DVD out.










Bobby Fish vs. Papadon
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey
Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli
Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious
Austin Aries vs. Sami Callihan
The Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee *(Anything Goes Street Fight)*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jerry Lynn *(ROH World Title Elimination Match)*

I'm gonna pass on this one. Doesn't look too appealing.


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Incase someone didn't read the newswire yesterday, there's a new ROH DVD out.


Check out the previous page, Platt beat you to it. 



erikstans07 said:


> I'm gonna pass on this one. Doesn't look too appealing.


The four-way could be surprisingly entertaining, even though it doesn't look that special on paper as usual. I'm personally looking forward to Callihan vs. Aries, and don't you dare ask me why.


----------



## ddog121

I was at Eliminating the Competition, it was a good show live, you should check it out


----------



## seabs

*Apart from the main event it looks a poor show.*


----------



## Kapone89

Does anybody have any thoughts on the WXW Dead End VII weekends shows that they held with NOAH?
They're going for 25 euro on the WXW site. Im thinking about buying these shows.


----------



## erikstans07

I agree it looks like a crap show, and it was the only one that weekend.

And lol I didn't think to look back and see if someone posted it, cuz I thought I'd seen every post in this thread since the DVD came out. Guess not.


----------



## vivalabrave

So....anyone know there was a PPV tonight because I sure as Hell didn't. I'm curious as to how good the 4 way was.


----------



## erikstans07

Well I'm wondering if anyone here actually watches the videowires or reads the newswires from top to bottom, cuz they advertise the PPV's on each of those. Also there's been a banner and a story for it on their website for some time now.


----------



## vivalabrave

I watch pretty much every vidoewire and skim through every newswire, so go ahead and jump to your own conclusion about me I guess, man. I usually don't visit the ROH home page that often. I knew it was coming up _sometime_ this month but I wasn't sure the date is basically what I'm getting at. Throw in the fact that this is their least hyped PPV to date (and for good reason I've heard) and you have only a select group of people who are gonna remember.


----------



## McQueen

16 Carat '09 is out already?


----------



## antoniomare007

yes it is


----------



## HavocD

*ROHroving Ground 2009 Night 2*

Jerry Lynn vs. Shawn Osborne ***1/4*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. The British Lions ***1/4*
Bison Smith vs. John Kerman *SQUASH*
Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen ****1/2*
Tyler Black & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious *****
Austin Aries vs. Brad Attitude ****1/4*
Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, & Brent Albright vs. The Dark City Fight Club & Francisco Ciatso ****3/4*
Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico *****+*
Nigel McGuinness vs. D-Lo Brown (ROH World Title Match)*****


----------



## McQueen

Must... Buy... 16 Carot tournament.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2005 - Night 1*
1. Hook Bomberry, Topgun Talwar & Human Tornado vs Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin **1/4
2. Frankie Kazarian vs Rocky Romero **1/2
3. Quicksilver vs Davey Richards **1/2
4. Joey Ryan vs James Gibson **1/2
5. El Generico vs Chris Bosh ***1/4
6. Bryan Danielson vs Ricky Reyes ***1/2
7. Christopher Daniels vs Scott Lost **
8. AJ Styles vs Jack Evans **3/4
9. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen ***1/4

*PWG - Battle of Los Angeles 2005 - Night 2*
1. Excalibur, Disco Machine & Ronin vs Chris Sabin, Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins **
2. Quicksilver vs Rocky Romero **1/2
3. Chris Bosh vs James Gibson **1/2
4. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels ***1/2
5. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen **3/4
6. Samoa Joe & Nosawa vs Kikutaro & Topgun Talwar **1/2
7. Chris Bosh vs Quicksilver **1/4
8. AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson ***3/4
9. Super Dragon, Jack Evans, El Generico & Frankie Kazarian vs Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, Joey Ryan & Scott Lost ****
10. Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles **


----------



## McQueen

I liked Frankie/Romero a lot more than you appearently Smitlick.

Kapone, I have Dead End night II and it was pretty solid. Not blow you away awesome but its worth getting if its fairly priced.


----------



## AussieFan

*ROH Driven 2008*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****1/2+

Downloaded some ROH matches from 2005. Will watch and rate.


----------



## McQueen

Nigel vs Roddy was at that show huh? That sounds worthy of my attention at some point.


----------



## Kapone89

I'm thinking about buying 16 Carat 2009 myself. I'm not sure whether i'm gonna buy it from Smart Mark or from
WXW's site.


----------



## McQueen

I would only wonder about shipping. Wouldn't be surprised if wXw ships straight outta Germany and that might be a price time issue for me. But who knows, i've always used Smart Mark.


----------



## -GP-

Does SmartMark even have it yet? For the life of me i couldn't find it on their site.

I think the wXw shop does them as a pack at 39euros or so, so if shipping works out then for us UKers it might be a better option


----------



## Kapone89

I live in Norway, so i think it would work better in terms with the shipping if i buy from WXW's site.
Though i might fuck up trying to order due to the site being in german


----------



## McQueen

Were is Gin and DDJ to translate when you need them!


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Nigel vs Roddy was at that show huh? That sounds worthy of my attention at some point.


Definitely worth checking out if you enjoyed their DBDIV match.


----------



## McQueen

Hell yes, I think thats one of the sleeper ROH matches of 2006.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Its that time of the month again... yep, another ROH Big 10 sale so can anyone reccommend which one of these shows are the best:

Night of the Champions
This Means War
Gut Check
Final Battle 2007

Just one to complete my order. Thanks in advance to anyone caring enough to help.


----------



## KingKicks

I'd say go with Final Battle 2007.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff

McQueen said:


> Were is Gin and DDJ to translate when you need them!


Ja, mein Führer? :side:


----------



## McQueen

ROHFan4Life said:


> Its that time of the month again... yep, another ROH Big 10 sale so can anyone reccommend which one of these shows are the best:
> 
> Night of the Champions
> This Means War
> Gut Check
> Final Battle 2007
> 
> Just one to complete my order. Thanks in advance to anyone caring enough to help.





Benjo™;7151510 said:


> I'd say go with Final Battle 2007.


I haven't seen Gut Check or Night of Champions (which if I remember correctly was the rather horrible show right after Punk left). But damn those are some pretty bleek options to choose from because I didn't think This Means War was anything special overall and I was barely able to make it through FB 07.



Daredevil Jeff said:


> Ja, mein Führer? :side:


PUDDING! YOU GET NO PUDDING TILL YOU EAT SOME MEAT!


----------



## Blasko

I came because of references to The Wall.


----------



## McQueen

I came for Jay. End of story.


----------



## Blasko

Liar. You came fro Sticksy. 

You're very fast to find a new whore, aren't you? 

:$


----------



## McQueen

I only need you my little Jaybird.


----------



## KingKicks

Finally started watching some 2009 ROH.

*ROH Full Circle*

Brent Albright and Erick Stevens vs. Damien Wayne and Chris Escobar
_Decent little opener that the crowd seemed to like._ **½*

Rhett Titus vs. Sean Denny
_I can't really remember anything about this except BISON._ *¾**

Necro Butcher vs. Delirious
_Meh, ok match even though my mind kept wandering during it._ ***¼*

Jay Briscoe and Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves
_Now the show starts to pick up a little with a fun little tag match that continued to make the Wolves look good._ ****¼*

Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries
_Austin Aries new gimmick is honestly my favourite thing in ROH at the moment. It's such a refreshing change from what he uses to be. As for the match itself, nothing amazing but fun._ *****

Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs
_Nobody can sell an injured leg like Danielson. Great match even though I'm a bigger fan of their first match. MOTN._ ****½-***¾*

*Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black
_Great match to finish the show. The crowd were also into it alot more then I was expecting them to be._ ****½-***¾*

*Not an amazing show by any means but from Briscoe & Strong/Wolves onwards, it's enjoyable*​


----------



## ROHFan4Life

McQueen said:


> I haven't seen Gut Check or Night of Champions (which if I remember correctly was the rather horrible show right after Punk left).


I think you have two shows confused. The show after Punk left was 2005's Night of the Grudges II. Night of the Champions was the 2003 show where Samoa Joe won the ROH 
title.


----------



## McQueen

I am confused then.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I am confused then.


Night of the Grudges II was the first event after Punk's departure.


----------



## Sephiroth

ROHFan4Life said:


> Its that time of the month again... yep, another ROH Big 10 sale so can anyone reccommend which one of these shows are the best:
> 
> Night of the Champions
> This Means War
> Gut Check
> Final Battle 2007
> 
> Just one to complete my order. Thanks in advance to anyone caring enough to help.


Night of Champions has Joe's title win and another good match in the AJ/Red vs. Briscoes series. Besides that, nothing else to write home about. 

Gut Check has only a few good things going for it. Briscoes vs. Cide/Davey is really good with a very hot finish. If I remember correctly, there's a Cornette promo that is fucking horrible and just drags (I remember it going 15 minutes or something, I might be thinking a different show). The awesome ROH Tag Team Title match between Aries/Strong and Sydal/Daniels. The main event was very lackluster imo, but good. I know a lot of people on here who love it. I personally liked it more than the Nigel/Danielson 2/3 falls match from the night before, but that isn't saying much since I have it at ***. The Jacobs/Whitmer match is very very disappointing since it's complete shit compared to their other matches together in ROH.

Final Battle 2007 is a great show and the one I recommend as the best. Necro vs. Evans is surprisingly good. Marufuji vs. Davey is a great match (I hope they face each other again sometime in ROH). The Tables Are Legal match is hit or miss (miss for me, I hate tables matches in ROH). Strong vs. Stevens in another great match, the crowd kind of ruins it tho. The 4 Way between Danielson, Aries, Hero, and Morishima is fucking awesome. There are tons of markout moments in the match. Finally, Briscoes vs. AOTF is an excellent match, but like every match on the card, the crowd brings it down a notch. I think the only match they were actually good for was the 4 Way and if I remember correctly, Nigel's promo.



McQueen said:


> I haven't seen Gut Check or Night of Champions (which if I remember correctly was the rather horrible show right after Punk left). But damn those are some pretty bleek options to choose from because I didn't think This Means War was anything special overall and I was barely able to make it through FB 07.


Really? TMW isn't anything special? You mean besides having one of the best openers in ROH history, a really good Aries/Styles match, Curry Man filling in for Daniels, and a classic **** 1/2 -3/4 match between Danielson/Strong? You're insane


----------



## Blasko

Old man Eric has lost it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Old man Eric has lost it.


I noticed that when he had the wrong Josh Brolin character in his avy.










Goonies ftw


----------



## Blasko

I had more fun watch The Goonies then No Country.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck you guys.

I didn't think This means War was anything special aside from the ME.


----------



## KeepItFresh

I like the opener.


----------



## McQueen

What was the opener I can't even remember.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Alex Shelley vs. Claudio Castagnoli


----------



## McQueen

I stand corrected then. That was a pretty good match. I just remember the main event and that B-Boy was on that show and was shit like usual.


----------



## Groovemachine

Shelley was always a damn good opener guy in ROH. Frickin' LOVED the opener to _The Final Showdown_, pitting Shelley against Roderick Strong. TNA should open more of their PPVs with Alex Shelley matches.


----------



## erikstans07

Groovemachine said:


> Shelley was always a damn good opener guy in ROH. Frickin' LOVED the opener to _The Final Showdown_, pitting Shelley against Roderick Strong. *TNA should open more of their PPVs with Alex Shelley matches.*


I have a feeling they will tonight, so there ya go.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Sephiroth said:


> I personally liked it more than the Nigel/Danielson 2/3 falls match from the night before, but that isn't saying much since I have it at ***.


ORLY? Live I had it at ***1/4, but on DVD ****1/4-****1/2. Sure, the first fourty were all headlocks , but they were good headlocks.

I will watch it again and get back to you, but there was no way it was that bad.

EDIT-The Shelley/Spanky opener (Early 05) was one of my favorite openers ever.


----------



## KYSeahawks

*PWG Based on a True Story*

Loser Leaves PWG
Scorpio Sky vs Frankie Kazarian-***3/4 (almost 4)

Colt Cabana vs Rocky Romero-***

6 Man Tag Team Match
Bino Gambino, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson vs. Nemesis, Disco Machine & TJ Perkins-**

#1 Contender Match-Suck my Cock Match
Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh-***1/2

Ronin vs Super Dragon-*** 

PWG Tag Team Title Match
Cape Fear vs Los Luchas-****

Guerilla Warfare Match-PWG World Title
Joey Ryan vs Human Tornado-****1/4


----------



## Sephiroth

Maxx Hero said:


> ORLY? Live I had it at ***1/4, but on DVD ****1/4-****1/2. Sure, the first fourty were all headlocks , but they were good headlocks.
> 
> I will watch it again and get back to you, but there was no way it was that bad.
> 
> EDIT-The Shelley/Spanky opener (Early 05) was one of my favorite openers ever.


I was in the front row and I was bored out of my mind.


----------



## Fan of Honor

I watched the McGuinness vs. Danielson Epic Encounter II match from 4th row live and it was hard to see. I also watched it again when it came out on DVD. It's been a while since I've seen it, but I remember it was good, **** or so. It was a good technical match that requires patience and appreciation for technical work. It had great match psychology, like McGuinness' frustration that he couldn't do anything about Danielson's headlocks in the early part of the match. This kind of match psychology was very suitable because it occurred just after the Pure Title was unified with the World Title.

The worst part about watching the match live was that there was some stoner in the row in front of me shouting out shit every 10 seconds and it was really annoying.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Speaking of 2 out of 3 falls matches, can anyone give me an idea of how good the match between The Briscoes & The Second City Saints was from Death before Dishonor II Part 1?


----------



## KingKicks

Only matches I was interested in watching.

*ROH Caged Collision*

*Four Corner Survival*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries
_Fun FCS despite being slightly disappointing. The way Bison attacked Danielson was done from a pretty cool view. _****½-***¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico
_Great match, right on par with their GBH match from last year. _******

*Steel Cage Warfare*
Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens, Jay Briscoe and Ace Steel vs. Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, Tank Toland, Bobby Dempsey and Adam Pearce
_Personally I liked the way the match was booked. SnS had spent the entire feud using dirty tactics to beat Strong/Stevens/Albright but once locked in a cage and all out of tactics, they just got demolished. Not an amazing match but it still had some fun moments as well....and it was certainly better then Lethal Lockdown. _****½*​


----------



## Burning Sword

I didn't really care for the Cage match as I thought it was more of a clusterfuck. Chair shots for the sake of chair shots. 

Nigel/Generico was really good (***3/4) and I find that to be better than their GBH encounter.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Sephiroth said:


> Night of Champions has Joe's title win and another good match in the AJ/Red vs. Briscoes series. Besides that, nothing else to write home about.


Bullshit. That tag match is awful, but fortunately there is the extremely underappreciated Daniels vs. Williams on that card.



ROHFan4Life said:


> Speaking of 2 out of 3 falls matches, can anyone give me an idea of how good the match between The Briscoes & The Second City Saints was from Death before Dishonor II Part 1?


Those teams were born to wrestle each other. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## MatRykiel25

I went over to Highspots and Express Written Consent is supposedly shipping.If anyone can confirm this cause I can't get an answer from PWG about this.


----------



## McQueen

I had a pretty good time watching the Nigel/Danielson 2/3 falls match live but they did overdo to headlocks and I was getting sick of itc after about 25 minutes.

And i'm going to havbe to agreewith Superdupersonic. The Briscoes and Second City Saints were excellent foil for each other. I thought Death Before Dishonor II pt. I was a pretty solid show even if it doesn't scream greatness looking at it on paper.


----------



## antoniomare007

just watched some Dynamite Kid matches 

*Dynamite vs Tatsumi Fujinami for the WWF Jr Title 15/2/1980*. Great match with DK in control most of the time and Fujinami trying to do anything to scape from DK, Fujinami always knew when to do the hope spots and it worked wonderfully. Loved DK being an asshole and just walking away from a dropkick and a plancha to the outside atempt by Tatsumi. Fujinami wins with a beautyful flash pin wich pissed DK off after he did all that work for nothing.

*Dynamite Kid vs Bret Hart 2/3 Falls match*, Dec 1978 from Stampede Wrestling. Just a clipped version of this but still Awesome stuff, this guys beat the absolut crap out of each other. I would love to see the entire thing. Bret wins 2-0 after DK suplexed him to the outside causing a DQ.

*Dynamite Kid vs Davey Boy Smith*. No idea what the date is but who cares, before the match begins, Dynamite - being the prick we all love - makes the referee ban The Cobra from ringside. Great wrestling match, very intense and slowed paced with each wrestler trying to gain control with different holds and suplexes until they go to the outside and Kid backdops Davey in the floor and finally wins a god damn match after Davey Boy gets counted out.


Sorry for my english


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen the Stampede match with Bret aside from a few brief clips but the other two matches are pretty excellent as you said. Dyno could pretty much carry anyone to a good to great match (hell he carried Davey Boy's ass in the Bulldogs and they were one of the greatest teams ever), its a shame he lived in the peak of the "size matters" period of american wrestling because he really should be a hall of famer.


----------



## antoniomare007

yeah, he really fucked it up whith all the steroid/drug abuse though, his carrer could have went longer and who knows where he might end up working with


----------



## McQueen

He said in his book Flair once called him around '89 about coming to the NWA/WCW but nothing ever happened out of it which is a shame. But I think due to his steriod abuse, back injuries and super rough style he would have been done soon after anyways. His last few years in All Japan are pretty much the only Dynamite matches I don't jump through a hoop to watch since he was fairly broken down at that point.

I still think Davey Boy is wrestlings greatest fluke.


----------



## Blasko

Ever since the woman kicked me out, I've been watching a lot of AJPW's current junior stuff. It's funny how it over shadows the lacking TC.

Seriously. Watching Hayashi/Minoru and it's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## antoniomare007

meh, Davey was OK.


----------



## McQueen

I've never seen a good Davey match where he was being hand led by a world class talent like Dyno, HBK, or one of the Hart Brothers. He was clumsy, mess up spots all the time and was only over cause he was buff and marketable to the British fans.

I like Kaz Hayashi. I'll check that match out sometime.


----------



## antoniomare007

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Ever since the woman kicked me out, I've been watching a lot of AJPW's current junior stuff. It's funny how it over shadows the lacking TC.
> 
> Seriously. Watching Hayashi/Minoru and it's pretty fucking awesome.


that match really is awesome. All Japan and NOAH have the best Jrs division IMO


----------



## Blasko

Trust me, watch ANYTHING that has to do with the junior title in the past 6 months and you'll be amazed. 

I heard Marufuji/Kondo was one of the best matches of last year and Fuji/Hayashi is a runner up.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> He said in his book Flair once called him around '89 about coming to the NWA/WCW but nothing ever happened out of it which is a shame. But I think due to his steriod abuse, back injuries and super rough style he would have been done soon after anyways. His last few years in All Japan are pretty much the only Dynamite matches I don't jump through a hoop to watch since he was fairly broken down at that point.
> 
> I still think Davey Boy is wrestlings greatest fluke.


So DK could have been in NWA/WCW in 89?

....when Flair was having classic after classic with Steamboat and Funk? He could have had another one with Dynamite? Fuck man.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah or so he claims. Flair never called him back and when Dyno made an inquiry Flair made up what sounded like an excuse but given how fucked the WCW managment was at the time its believable.


----------



## Derek

Fuji/Kondo was pretty damn good. Normally I don't care for Marufuji and his constant use of flashy moves, but Kondo was able to mesh with his style and the result was pretty damn good.

Both NOAH and All Japan Junior Divisions have been great the past six months. It's a shame they got The lazy Tiger Mask holding the belt in NewJa.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> Yeah or so he claims. Flair never called him back and when Dyno made an inquiry Flair made up what sounded like an excuse but given how fucked the WCW managment was at the time its believable.


Would Flair have really called him tho? I mean, wasn't that Dusty's job?

Edit: Oh wait, no. Dusty was fired in 88. I guess I mean wouldn't it have been whoever got Steamboat to come in's job?


----------



## McQueen

I think they might have run across each other at a bar. I'd need to reread that part of his book.

He also said Terry Funk (being a friend of Stallones) tried to get him an audition for the part of Ivan Drago in _Rocky IV_ but never got a call on that because he was percieved as too short for the roll.


----------



## antoniomare007

> Both NOAH and All Japan Junior Divisions have been great the past six months. It's a shame they got The lazy Tiger Mask holding the belt in NewJa.


true, but still...besides NO LIMIT, NJ's Jr Division sucks balls. They can't depend on Kanemoto and Liger all the time


----------



## Derek

That's true.


----------



## Blasko

I think the Jr division is going to have a hard time in NOAH once KENTA drops the belt, tbh.


----------



## antoniomare007

at least New Japan realized that and send Liger and Kanemoto to work in the Budokan for NOAH's next big show 

i'm really looking forward to see the interaction between Tenzan and Kobashi too


----------



## McQueen

That big dumb oaf Tenzan is gonna wrestle Kobashi? I doubt it will be great or anything but i'm interested.


----------



## Blasko

Tenzan is only good when Kojima is carrying him, tbh.


----------



## antoniomare007

Bruiser Blasko said:


> I think the Jr division is going to have a hard time in NOAH once KENTA drops the belt, tbh.


idk. I think Nakajima (if he stays), Ito, Suzuki, Kanemaru, Ishimori and Ota can make some interesting stuff if given the chance


----------



## McQueen

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Tenzan is only good when Kojima is carrying him, tbh.


Yeah, Tenzan's not really that great but for some reason I do enjoy watching his work. Akiyama had some rather great matches with him in the 2003 G-1 though.


----------



## antoniomare007

> That big dumb oaf Tenzan is gonna wrestle Kobashi?


NOAH 06/05/09 
Tokyo Nippon Budokan

Kobashi & Ito vs Tenzan & Okada.
Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Liger & Kanemoto.
Global Tag League: Akira Taue & Masao Inoue vs D-Lo Brown & Buchanan
Global Tag League: Jun Akiyama & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Takeshi Rikio & Mohammed Yone
Global Tag League: Bison Smith & Akitoshi Saito vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takashi Sugiura
Global Tag League: Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Yeah, Tenzan's not really that great but for some reason I do enjoy watching his work. Akiyama had some rather great matches with him in the 2003 G-1 though.


 He's very hit or miss in singles. 

Kawada killing him. Good times.


----------



## Derek

The only thing I'm truly interested in seeing from that show is Genba uisng his heel tactics on Liger, only to have Liger responds with a flurry of palm strikes.


----------



## antoniomare007

heel Liger is awesome


----------



## Sephiroth

Global Tag League: Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima

Sigh, if only Misawa was 10-15 years younger this would fucking rule.


----------



## Derek

That and if Kensuke didn't suck.


----------



## Sephiroth

Derek said:


> That and if Kensuke didn't suck.


Think all you want, but I can name at least 3 fucking awesome tag matches he was involved in last year.


----------



## Blasko

Kensuke is absolutely generic. I'm puzzled on why he's Japans biggest Not Kobashi draw. 

Oh well, either way, that's going to be a good match.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think I liked it more when Jay was retired.


----------



## Derek

So can I, doesn't mean I enjoy watching him.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> I think I liked it more when Jay was retired.


I'm only here because I can't sleep. 

Happy public birthday, btw


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> I'm only here because I can't sleep.
> 
> Happy public birthday, btw


Too late. My birthday has been over for like 2 hours.


----------



## Blasko

It's the thought that counts.


----------



## McQueen

I said Happy Birthday last week so i'm good. Order the 16 Carat yet dave?


----------



## -Mystery-

If only my roommate would have sang for me. 

Has SMV released 16 Carat?


----------



## antoniomare007

Sephiroth said:


> Global Tag League: Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima
> 
> Sigh, if only Misawa was 10-15 years younger this would fucking rule.


true, but maybe Misawa pulls that anually good performance he always has in this match


----------



## McQueen

I don't think so but I haven't checked for 2 days.


----------



## -Mystery-

I just checked and they still don't have it. Hopefully they get it in this weekend.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't mind if they don't release it for another 9 days till I get paid. I spent way too much this weekend. :$


----------



## -Mystery-

Thankfully school is done on the 7th so I'll have plenty of time to watch it.

Drake Younger better not let me down.


----------



## antoniomare007

you shouldn't spend money on drugs and ho's when the 16 Carat Gold is about to be released


----------



## McQueen

Some booze, video games and DVD's sure. But no drugs or ho's this weekend.

Edit: I actually did get some drugs but they were not-so-fun perscription drugs so i'm not counting that.


----------



## antoniomare007

oh, that's ok then


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> Drake Younger better not let me down.


Drake won't let you down. Tatsuhito Takaiwa on the other hand will. But so far Shingo and Black own this tournament.

And Chikara's King of Trios is also good. Danielson can't get that goofy smile off his face.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Chikara
*King of Trios: Night 1*​
*PROMO* - Team Epic War
_This was pretty good, especially the Austin Aries stuff, who seemed to be playing the opposite of his ROH character. He was smiling and giving thumbs up, saying he was here for the fans. I think he's lost his mind._

*1.* Team EPIC WAR vs The F1RST Family - *****
_This was a solid opener with nice action throughout. Playing up Aries' "Indian Heritage" was pretty damn funny. Good stuff, but predictable. I love Cruz and Corbin's finisher, I really do._

*2.* The Osirian Portal vs Team PWG - ****1/2*
_A bit disappointing, but I had very high expectations. Generico and the Young Bucks were great and Amasis and Ophidian were good. I was not impressed with Egipcio at all, and his botches and general stumbling really brought the match down._

*PROMO* - The Roughnecks
_This was very good, with Eddie Kingston running down his less than orthodox trio. Brodie Lee still scares the crap out of me._

*3.* The Roughnecks vs Team Uppercut - ****1/4*
_This was too long with WAY too much stalling. No one really seemed to be interested in actually wrestling. A really fantastic finish saved this from becoming a disaster. This will not be the last time I type this: Dave Taylor should be a regular. He was having the time of his life and should be at every show._

*PROMO* - Da Soul Touchaz
_It's always a good time when the Touchaz are on a Chikara show. Their energy is palpable and you can't help but smile at the antics of C.Red and company._

*4.* Da Soul Touchaz vs Team CZW - ****3/4*
_Very good match with a ton of hilarious stuff, including Beef Wellington rapping, Pinkie and his ass, and an epic dance-off to Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Jump On It!". I had low expectations for this, so to say I was very surprised by how great it was would be an understatement._

*5.* F.I.S.T. vs The Death Match Kings - ****3/4*
_Shockingly, this was my favorite match of Night 1. Necro straight-up murdered every member of F.I.S.T. and had the most memorable moment of night one: a seated punch for kick brawl with Gran Akuma. Guess who won. Everyone played their roles well and if it was up Brain Damage, there'd be a rematch under Death Match rules. Here's hoping._

*6.* Team DDT vs The Future is Now - ***3/4*
_Bleh. This was very disjointed and sloppy. Nakazawa's slip n' slide double stomp senton was awesome, but nothing else really stood out for me. The finish could have been a sight to behold, but the guy with the ring bell screwed it up, so it failed, as did everything else in this match. Crowd hated it, too._

*7.* Incoherence vs The Masters of a Thousand Holds - ****3/4*
_Good stuff from both sides. I was as impressed with Frightmare as I was unimpressed with Escorpion. He looked so natural in there with Quack and Skayde. Some sloppiness brings it down, and the finish was out of nowhere. Delirious had some great lines when getting tied up by Saint, including "My nerves!" and "I hate this!". He tagged out, telling Hallowicked, "Watch him! He's got tricks!". Hilarious. This should have been the Main._

*PROMO* - The Cold Front
_Al Snow did a great job explaining why Iceberg was a no show: "He's a slow moving block of ice." Simple enough I guess, and it explained why this match was on last; they were waiting on his replacement..._

*8.* The UnStable vs The Cold Front - ***1/4*
_The segment to find a new partner was classic Chikara: a random hat drawing. Avatar? Al says no. Leif Cassidy? Al will kill Leonard. AMAZING RED? Not here. D'LO BROWN!?!? Not here...or is he!? YES! D'lo is in the house! Great segment...brutally awful match. No flow, reason, or purpose. This was the worst match of the show, and is only memorable for Snow telling Delaney, "Don't worry, we all got fired, too." and D'lo getting pinned. Ugh._

~​
*OVERALL* - *7 / 10*
_This was a bit of a letdown, but a fun show despite my high expectations. For some reason, the bad really ate away at the good. Moments like seeing Johnny Saint wiggle and Dave Taylor giggle were trumped by some epic crap from Lince Dorado and D'lo Brown. It's a good show, no doubt, but only as a set-up for the rest of the tournament, which WILL improve on this for sure. Kudos to Gran Akuma for taking one of the nastiest pure beatings I've seen in a wrestling ring and Claudio Castagnoli for pulling off a great feat of stamina and strength to save an otherwise boring match. You can get this DVD at smartmarkvideo.com along with Nights 2 and 3, as well as past King of Trios DVDs._


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

So, yeah, I watched that puro stuff earlier.


*Jumbo Tsuruta, Akira Taue & Masa Fuchi v Mitsuharu Misawa, Toshiaki Kawada & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Japan Pro Wrestling, 8/18/90)*

HO-LY-SHIT... this fucking ruled. It's one of the few All Japan matches from the 90s that I had never seen before, since I had decided to skip it when I worked my way through the decade however many years ago I took that task upon myself. It was clearly a mistake, however, because there's no way I would've passed on this had I known it was this great.

The thing about All Japan that often turns those that are treading the waters of puro away is the unquestionable factorisation of past history into everything they do. All Japan isn't a promotion that you could really just casually stroll upon and watch a random match of if you don't know the extensive backstory. It's probably the biggest knock I could give against the promotion, because the actual wrestling is the best there's ever been. The thing that often deters me personally from really watching a lot of All Japan these days is its insistency on having the viewer pay close attention to every detail and subtlety, something I have little time or attention to do now that my brain's been effectively lariato-d to shit by that Jameson fella (anybody that gets that deserves a cookie) and two rampant, retarded dogs that I share a house with. Still, on the rare occasion I'm able to sit and actually watch and pay attention to an All Japan match, there's not much better in terms of watching pro-wresting to pass the time. Luckily enough, the dogs were asleep and Jameson ran out (there I go again), so I found myself in as good a position as any to watch some All Japan.

This bad boy starts out doing what most All Japan tags to exceptionally well - establishing the roles of the participants. Coming off the heels of Misawa scoring a huge win over Jumbo a couple months prior, their feud was in full swing at this point, and those two were the leaders of their respective armies. Jumbo was still the top dog in AJ, but Misawa wasn't far off. Then their respective right hand men; Kawada stood behind Misawa while Taue had stepped in recently as Jumbo's second. Kawada was still higher on the totem pole than Taue, though, and that's established early as Kawada kicks Taue in the face. Literally. Three times. Finally, you've got Fuchi and Kikuchi. Fuchi's not too far off Taue as Jumbo's second, and is also one of the true veterans on the scene; a mean, nasty motherfucker. Kikuchi's not even Misawa's third in command - that'd be an absent Kenta Kobashi - so he's basically the runt of the litter here, and everybody's above Kikuchi on the totem pole in this. Naturally, he takes a shit kicking. A real fuckin' MANLY shitkicking. After managing to get a decent spell of offence in on Fuchi (made possible by Kawada's face kicking tendencies which opened the door initially), he's met with a HUGE lariat from Taue, and that gives Jumbo's army the first real swing of momentum. 

Soon enough Misawa's in there with Jumbo, and that's where they turn up the level of hatred, complete with face-caving forearms, knees, kicks, and the odd lariat thrown in for good measure. Kikuchi's second decapitation comes from Jumbo, who fucking NUKES him with a monster lariat, and without Misawa on hand to break the pin attempt, there'd be no chance of him getting up. Kawada manages to kick people in the face some more, too, and that's pretty glorious. Always is.

The finishing stretch is pretty indicative of a regular AJ finishing stretch. Y'know... awesome. Towards the end of the decade they'd rely heavily on headdrops and insane bumps down the stretch, but the first 7 or so years were much more focused, and that's definitely the case here. The roles that were established earlier in the match are constantly being played, and as a result, one would expect Tsuyoshi Kikuchi to be the fall guy. He was only a junior heavyweight amongst the mounds of beef and hatred of the heavyweights, after all. But, as he had done the entire match, he was surviving, and he apparently decided that Akira Taue should pay for some wrongs he had suffered, looking like he may actually be able to _beat_ the lanky heavyweight. His partners did all they could to keep Taue's buddies away from the ring so Kikuchi would be able to finish the giant, who he seemed to be chopping down to size. That's until Taue got a hold of Kikuchi and dropped him with a big bomb of his own. Still, Kikuchi would survive - again - and the place exploded at the thought of the spunky babyface beating the grumpy heel. Then Taue drops him on his neck with a back suplex and there's no way he's able to get up from that. So close, but Kikuchi probably never really had a chance anyway. Misawa and Jumbo were far from settled, but they'd have to wait until the next month before they got a hold of each other again. (They'd have the best singles match I've ever seen when they did, btw.)

Tremendous match, and one that crept right up on me and blew me the fuck away. Everything I look for in a wrestling match is here, and it only makes me wish I could muster up enough motivation and attention to watch more of the same. Funny thing is, this probably isn't even a top 10 match for 4 of these guys. It's probably not even a top 5 match of 1990 for All Japan. It's not even a top 10 six man tag from All Japan, either. I guess that All Japan company was pretty good. Who knew?

*****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> *8.* The UnStable vs The Cold Front - ***1/4*
> _The segment to find a new partner was classic Chikara: a random hat drawing. Avatar? Al says no. Leif Cassidy? Al will kill Leonard. AMAZING RED? Not here. D'LO BROWN!?!? Not here...or is he!? YES! D'lo is in the house! Great segment...brutally awful match. No flow, reason, or purpose. This was the worst match of the show, and is only memorable for Snow telling Delaney, "Don't worry, we all got fired, too." and D'lo getting pinned. Ugh._​




Al Snow single-handedly killed that match. Glacier looked like he was having fun and D'Lo was fine and inoffensive but Al Snow was boring and his control of the match destroyed any chance of anyone caring about anything involved in it.

But Night Two is definitely better and the Rey de Voladores matches own.​


----------



## erikstans07

Which night of King of Trios should I get if I'm just gonna get one?


----------



## KingCrash

I've only completely seen the 1st two night & I liked Night Two better overall, although the LWA Showcase match rivals Cold Front/Unstable for worst match for the weekend.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> I've only completely seen the 1st two night & I liked Night Two better overall, although the LWA Showcase match rivals Cold Front/Unstable for worst match for the weekend.


Oh Sweet Jesus was that bad. Who did they suck off to get on a King of Trios DVD!?!?!

I've seen up to the first disc of Night 3. It's fucking awesome. Both semi-final trios matches are kickass.


----------



## KaijuFan

erikstans07 said:


> Which night of King of Trios should I get if I'm just gonna get one?


I think it's a toss up on Night 2 and 3. Night 2 has two excellent RdV matches(one probably tied for being match of the weekend only to the RdV finals), and awesome tournament matches. While Night 3 also has great stuff, two really good singles matches in Aries/Kingston and Generico/Cannon and a 5 star RdV final.


----------



## Platt

Caged Collision is up for preorder









1. Kenny King vs. Silas Young vs. Alex Payne
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen
3. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn & Necro Butcher
4. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match)
6. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Steel Cage Match)

Bonus Match
7. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzly Redwood


----------



## Kapone89

Does anybody know if JAPW's 11th anniversary show is worth getting?


----------



## Maxx Hero

KingCrash said:


> Al Snow single-handedly killed that match. Glacier looked like he was having fun and D'Lo was fine and inoffensive but Al Snow was boring and his control of the match destroyed any chance of anyone caring about anything involved in it.


Ya, when Al came to F1RST and wrestled Jerry Lynn, it was terrible whenever he was on offense. Sloppy, boring, just going through the motions. Jerry on the other hand worked his ass off to save that match.


----------



## peep4life

Rhett Titus vs Grizzly Redwood? Even the bonus matches for the PPV dvds are getting worse.


----------



## Kapone89

Good thing that i have stopped following ROH recently.


----------



## antoniomare007

The American Dolphin and The Dolphin Master are gonna take this Tournament with a BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Sephiroth

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but the person above me referenced it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSh2s_lmthI

Fucking hilarious. This is why PWG is so much better than everything else right now. Paul London high as a kite = buys


----------



## seabs

*London's so fucking constantly pissed off his head now it's amazing. He's even fucking TNA over now. Why they would want to employ him though is baffling.

BZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Kapone89

Yeah. I found the clip of Paul London high as skysc****rs and Danielson being all giggly. It's these kind of things
that make's life so freakin good.
And soon 16 carat gold 09 will be comin in the mail.


----------



## Derek

They were so fucking high for that promo.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Just wondering what are some of the better shows from PWG this year I just saw that promo and I think I miht start getting some PWG ROH just aint doing it for me anymore and i need a wrestling fix.

So what are the better PWG shows from this year I only want recent stuff Thanks


----------



## Kabukiman

Thisskateboarding said:


> Just wondering what are some of the better shows from PWG this year I just saw that promo and I think I miht start getting some PWG ROH just aint doing it for me anymore and i need a wrestling fix.
> 
> So what are the better PWG shows from this year I only want recent stuff Thanks


What do you mean by "this year"? PWG has run only 4 shows so far in 2009, and only two of them are already available on DVD.
If you're looking for some 2008 stuff, I can recommend the 2008 Battle of Los Angeles doubleshot featuring Bryan Danielson, Low Ki, Nigel McGuinness, Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Masato Yoshino, Roderick Strong, Kenny Omega, Austin Aries, El Generico... A stacked card, you name it.


----------



## McQueen

You all need to get in my pod bitches.

I laughed pretty hard at that. it was glorious.


----------



## -GP-

Is it normal that the first words that came to my mind after watching that promo were "Wellness Policy"?


----------



## WillTheBloody

-GP- said:


> Is it normal that the first words that came to my mind after watching that promo were "Wellness Policy"?


I think the only "wellness policy" The Intergalactic Karate Kid follows is the one that says you shouldn't eat the bright red berries off of bushes.

But after watching the Dolphin promo a few times, I doubt he follows that one either.

...


BZZZZZZZZZT!


----------



## Platt

RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 1 FREE DVD SALE!!!

Ring of Honor's most popular sale is back. You can now get 1 free Ring of Honor DVD with every 3 you purchase. Koch titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:

1) You will receive 1 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 2 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 3 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 4 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.

Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, April 28th at 10 AM EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

*Please note the buy 3, get 1 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.

**KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!



NEW DVD RELEASES!!!

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

Insanity Unleashed- Indianapolis, IN 3/14/09 (DVD)








ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn; The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright; Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious No DQ Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli; plus more.
1. Spyder Nate Webb vs. Flash Flannigan
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Three Way Match)
3. Jay Briscoe vs. Chris Hero
4. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus (World Tag Team Title Match)
5. Bison Smith vs. Silas Young
6. The American Wolves vs. Roderick Strong & Brent Albright
7. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious (No DQ Match)
8. Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn

Stylin' & Profilin'- Collinsville, IL 3/13/09 (DVD)








"Nature Boy" Ric Flair makes his Ring of Honor debut; Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright for the ROH World Title; Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious; Bryan Danielson vs. Bison Smith; Wolves & Hero vs. Steen, Generico, & Dempsey; plus more.
1. Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong
2. MsChif vs. Daizee Haze (SHIMMER Title Match)
3. Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young (Four Corner Survival)
4. Interview with "Nature" Boy Ric Flair
5. The American Wolves & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bobby Dempsey
6. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Irish Airborne
7. Bison Smith vs. Bryan Danielson
8. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright (ROH World Title Match)

Caged Collision- Chicago Ridge, IL 1/31/09 (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to ship around May 15th!!!

Caged Collision PPV
1. Kenny King vs. Silas Young vs. Alex Payne
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen
3. Delirious & Brodie Lee vs. Jerry Lynn & Necro Butcher
4. Austin Aries & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black
5. Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH World Title Match)
6. Brent Albright, Roderick Strong, Jay Briscoe, Erick Stevens, & Ace Steel vs. Sweet N' Sour Inc. (Steel Cage Match)

Bonus Match
7. Rhett Titus vs. Grizzly Redwood

Timeline: The History of WWE- 1987 Honky Tonk Man (DVD-R)

At last, the storied history of wrestling's biggest, most legendary federation can be told! Year-by-year, the epic stories of the World Wrestling Entertainment, as told by the stars of the era. They were there. They'll tell you about it.

In this edition, 1987, our guest is The Honky Tonk Man. Travel back with him and go inside the locker rooms, hotel rooms, inside the ring, and on the road.

Now the whole story of the WWE can be told!

Jake Roberts feud
Saturday Night's Main Event
Wrestlemania III
Neidhardt's arrest
Outback Jack
Dynamite's back
The Slammy's
Piledriver album
The videos
Survivor Series
Iron Sheik/Jim Duggan arrest
Graceland promos
Road agents
Action figures
WCW
Boesch Retirement Show
Plus More.

The Best of RVD TV Vol. 1 (2 Disc Set)

When one of wrestling's most popular personalities stepped away from the ring at the height of his career, fans were shocked and demanded a return of "THE WHOLE FN' SHOW." And, return he did, but not to the squared circle. Rob Van Dam took to his personal website and launched a groundbreaking reality series "RVD TV." For the first time ever, fans were able to not only get a glimpse into the life of the the mega star, but to truly GET TO KNOW THE REAL ROB VAN DAM. From his personal workouts to his insight to spiritual growth, he reveals the reality of being RVD. Plus, fans get an inside look at some very interesting moments in the life of the former "Mr. Money In The Bank," as he sits down with his celebrity friends to discuss and debate the issues that matter to them from gun control to language censorship and more!

"Often Imitated, Never Intimidated" RVD is truly ONE OF A KIND and now he has personally selected 15 of his favorite 5 STAR episodes for this MUST SEE DVD: THE BEST OF RVD TV!

Featuring appearances by Samoa Joe, Andrew Bryniarski, Jay Mohr, Taboo, Justin McCully, Warrior, Chris Nowinski, Chris Mordetsky, Eric Bischoff and more!

Bonus Match: Rob Van Dam vs. Booker T

The Best of Blue Demon Jr. (DVD)

Lucha libre legend Blue Demon, Jr. stormed the NWA and became the first masked and first Mexican wrestler ever to win the NWA Worlds Title. Now, fans can relive over two hours of the best of Demon's matches in the NWA plus a legendary bonus match as Blue Demon, Jr. and Hijo Del Santo go one on one.

Features action packed bouts with Adam Pearce, Mil Mascaras, LA Park, Nicho El Millionario, Atlantis, Rayo De Jalisco, Joey Ryan, TJ Perkins, Super Parka, Rey Misterio Sr, & more.

DUAL COMMENTARY TRACKS IN ENGLISH & SPANISH.


----------



## peep4life

Both of those new ROH shows look average at best. Man, I was buying almost all of their dvds not that long ago, now I'm having trouble finding four recent ones to pick up to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Tarfu

Those covers are just awful. Can't say anything much different about the content either.

Seems like the only upcoming DVD I'm actually _excited_ to check out is the 7th Ann. show.


----------



## erikstans07

Supercard of Honor IV should be pretty sweet too. Then we'll have Take No Prisoners on PPV and that should be pretty damn good also.


----------



## KingCrash

Those two shows just scream average to me.

BTW, have the new PWG dvd that came out, and........damn is London fucked up. peep4life, if you went to the show, maybe you could tell me why the fuck he brought a trident to the ring for his promo? And if Ryan hadn't come out there it seemed like London would have gone on forever.


----------



## Platt

Why wouldn't he have a trident he's the Dolphin Master dammit!


----------



## McQueen

Dolphins? Tridents? High as fuck?

Paul London is my new favorite wrestler.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Dolphins? Tridents? High as fuck?
> 
> Paul London is my new favorite wrestler.


Don't forget showing up at Impact tapings and demanding more money after already agreeing to work the tapings.

London! London! London!


----------



## peep4life

There was no real explanation for the Trident, except that London is bat shit crazy. Watching him in person is scary especially when he wrestles, he just seems like hes one move away from really hurting himself. At the 100th show vs Ryan he botched a bunch of moves, when he jumped into the crowd I thought he was dead. He's a really nice guy though, stays after the show taking pictures and talking to fans, he's just a tad eccentric.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Does anyone have or know of any in depth reviews for the King of Trios 2009 nights 2 and 3? Specifically, any with star ratings or comparisons to nights 1 and 3? I'm on the fence about ordering this tournament. Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I actually like the way Styling and Profiling look on paper. I figure Ric Flair's first appearance makes this a must see show to start. But it also has some fun matches of some of the biggest fueds in 2009. Dragon/Bison, Wolves + Hero vs. Steenerico + Dempsey, AOTF vs Black/Lynn. Then you got some fun matchups in Nigel vs Albright, and Briscoe vs Roddy. I like it on paper. I'm not sure how well everything came out, but looks good to me.


----------



## rdeezyy

So I'm able to buy some early ROH vhs tapes, and I'm wondering what's worth the money.

I have The Era of Honor Begins, Bloodlust, Best of the Rottweilers, and Best of Spanky on dvd, so I'm looking for stuff that's not on those.


----------



## erikstans07

rdeezyy said:


> So I'm able to buy some early ROH vhs tapes, and I'm wondering what's worth the money.
> 
> I have The Era of Honor Begins, Bloodlust, Best of the Rottweilers, and Best of Spanky on dvd, so I'm looking for stuff that's not on those.


There's ROH VHS tapes? Didn't even know they ever made any VHS's


----------



## KaijuFan

hurricanedarby said:


> Does anyone have or know of any in depth reviews for the King of Trios 2009 nights 2 and 3? Specifically, any with star ratings or comparisons to nights 1 and 3? I'm on the fence about ordering this tournament. Thanks!
> 
> -Andrew


King of Trios 2009 Night 2

1. Austin Aries vs. Matt Jackson vs. Player Dos vs. Fire Ant ***3/4
2. F1rst Family (Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) vs. F.I.S.T. ***1/2
3. The Submission Squad vs. Davey Vega & Gary The Barn Owl *(Wasn't terrible but it didn't bring anything to the table and it's surrounded by excellent matches so it sticks out worse than if it was on a recent ROH show. Ziiing!)
4. Osirian Portal vs. The Future Is Now (Helios, Equinox & Lince Dorado) ***
5. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw vs. Kota Ibushi *****
6. The UnStable vs. Da Soul Touchaz ***1/2
7. Twiggy vs. Player Uno ***
8. Team Uppercut (Claudio Castagnoli, Dave Taylor & Bryan Danielson) vs. Masters Of A Thousand Holds (Jorge Rivera, Johnny Saint & Mike Quackenbush) ****1/4

King of Trios 2009 Night 3

1. The UnStable vs. Team Uppercut (Claudio Castagnoli, Bryan Daneilson & Dave Taylor) ***1/2
2. F.I.S.T. vs. The Future Is Now (Helios, Equinox & Lince Dorado) ***3/4
3. Arik Cannon vs. El Generico ****
4. Tag Team Gauntlet ***
5. Kudo, Michael Kakazawa & The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony & The North Star Express ***3/4
6. Austin Aries vs. Eddie Kingston ***1/2
7. Player Dos vs. Kota Ibushi *****
8. F.I.S.T. vs. Team Uppercut ***1/2

Night 1 is the weakest of the three, but it still holds up if it were placed next to any other individual indy show.


----------



## Maxx Hero

How many matches have you given ***** to, cause either you are a snowflake fairy, which I doubt, or this weekend was legendary.


----------



## hurricanedarby

Kaiju, thanks for the reviews/ratings. Do you really think both of Kota's matches on nights 2 and 3 are 5 star matches? May I ask why you thought they were? If they really are that good then it's an instabuy for me


----------



## Sephiroth

Somebody better start uploading some Kota matches or heads will roll.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Chikara
*King of Trios: Night 2*​
*1.* Austin Aries vs Matt Jackson vs Player Dos vs Fire Ant - ****3/4*
_Lots of energy in this one, and it was a great way to kick off the show. I was actually most impressed by Matt Jackson. Never thought I'd see the day Player Dos pinned A-Double, who reverted to his heel character inexplicably._

*PROMO* - The F1RST Family
_This was going ok...then Darin Corbin went crazy. He went "Macho Man" and threatened all manner of violence. His stablemates had a hard time restraining him. Very funny._

*2.* The F1RST Family vs F.I.S.T. - ****1/2*
_A very soild match between two of the longest tagging trios in Chikara. Everybody hit their stuff, and I love it when Icarus picks up a win off a pedigree. That always pisses the crowd right off. A six-man triangle choke makes an appearance as well._

*3.* The Submission Squad vs Davey Vega & Gary The Barn Owl - ***
_...the F*ck?_

*PROMO* - The Future is Now
_This was as generic as it gets, although I was impressed with how comfortable Jimmy Ol...I mean Equinox...was in the promo._

*4.* The Osirian Portal vs The Future Is Now - ***3/4*
_Look, I actually like TFIN, but you gotta hit your spots, guys. Escorpion's suckitude was not as prevalent in this. Still, I liked this just as much as the Future's first round match...in that I didn't. Lince nearly killing himself on a dive was pretty funny though._

*5.* El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi - *****1/4*
_Sweaty Balls! This was insane! I thought the entire crowd was going to drop dead of an overdose of kickassery. The Kota/Generico stuff was legend, again. My only complaint would be that the pinfalls happened too quickly, but it was still the best frickin' match of Night 2._

*PROMO* - The UnStable
_This was slightly better than TFIN's promo, if only for the entire team constantly stroking their mustaches. Vin's was pretty impressive, but Aries should have showed up with an electric razor threatening a "lip stripping". Oh well._

*6.* The UnStable vs. Da Soul Touchaz - ****1/4*
_Gotta be honest, the only thing I remember from this was Willie and Marshe pulling out a russian leg sweep / lungblower combo. It was bananas. Oh, and Willie applying a sick double stacked boston crab. I think Gerard got a flash roll-up. *shrugs*_

*PROMO* - The Super Smash Bros.
_Uno was boring me until Dos showed up with a present. I really like both of those guys, and the new outfits were pretty damn sharp._

*7.* Twiggy vs. Player Uno - *****
_This was fine, I guess. Uno's offense is pretty varied so it keeps your attention. Twiggy's finisher was called "The Al Bundy Fan Club". No Ma'am references were a' plenty. I giggled._

*PROMO* - Team Uppercut
_Dave Taylor can't wait to take on Johnny Saint. Claudio wants a piece of Quack. Danielson...well...he doesn't know Skayde...but he can't wait to get his hands on him! UPPERCUT!_

*8.* Team Uppercut vs Masters Of A Thousand Holds - ******
_I was let down by this a little, but I got my head out of my ass, rewatched it, and scolded myself. It's great. Some suprising sloppiness from Quack and Claudio, but Saint facing Dragon and Taylor was just so cool. Hot finish to this as well. BRING. DAVE. TAYLOR. BACK. ALWAYS._

~​
*OVERALL* - *8 / 10*
_A very, very good show. The two RDV matches and the Main were all better than anything on Night 1. There was still a couple of REALLY bad matches (...the F*ck?!) and Night 1 was much funnier, but Night 2 had three great matches and another really good one, so it was an improvement on Night 1. Props to Player Dos and the Young Bucks. They were very impressive and deserve all the praise in the world. None are as well-known as Generico, Aries, and Ibushi, but they will be very soon. You can get this DVD at smartmarkvideo.com along with Nights 1 and 3, as well as past King of Trios DVDs._


----------



## Platt

SMV have got 16 Carat in for those who were wanting it.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Injustice II*

Brent Albright vs. Rhett Titus
_Basic opener you would expect from these two. _ **½*

*Four Corner Survival*
Necro Butcher vs. Damien Wayne vs. Delirious vs. Sean Denny
_Pretty boring FCS. _ ***

*Three Way Match*
Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Briscoe
_Again I love Aries new gimmick. Disappointing match despite the fact that it was booked right. Jimmy spitting his gum at Aries and Aries picking it up and putting it in his mouth was a fucking weird moment :lmao _ ***½*

*Lumberjack Strap Match*
Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. The American Wolves
_Fun match but I'm hoping that while the Wolves are tag champs, this match is done again (Without Lumberjacks obviously). Give them 20 minutes and it'll be great. _ *****

Grizzly Redwood vs. Chris Escobar
_To be honest I paid no attention to this until Bison appeared. _ *N/A*

Jerry Lynn vs. Bryan Danielson
_Very good match. Not as good as the ASE match but still very good. _ ****¾*

*ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black
_Great match that to me had an awesome big match feel to it. I couldn't help but laugh during the mid-match brawl. Tyler sold the arm and back brilliantly throughout the match and Nigel was his usual awesome self during it._ *****¼*

_Very poor show up until the final two matches. I enjoyed Full Cricle quite alot more despite the last two matches on this being better then everything on that card_​


----------



## vivalabrave

A Double is probably the best thing going in ROH, atm.


----------



## Tarfu

vivalabrave said:


> A Double is probably the best thing going in ROH, atm.


I so second that. It's funny how many people prejudged his new gimmick so roughly, saying stuff like "meh, it's Austin Starr blah blah blah...". Then afterwards he manages to outshine the whole roster by a mile. Or two. Maybe five.


----------



## vivalabrave

Benjo's heard me say this before, but I'd say Aries new shtick is the closest we'll ever get to seeing Eddie Guerrero's mannerisms in the ring again, at least to me. Not sure if many will agree with that blasphemy. One of the things I remember most about Mania weekend was the main event of TNP. Kat and KENTA were caving in each other's chest, the crowd was losing their shit, and all I could watch was Aries' face as the kicks went down. Subtle brilliance on his part.


----------



## KaijuFan

Maxx Hero said:


> How many matches have you given ***** to, cause either you are a snowflake fairy, which I doubt, or this weekend was legendary.


I actually hate rating matches as I find it goofy when people argue wither or not something was 1/4 of a star above someone else's rating, but I did indeed think Kota's matches were 5 star worthy. The only other match I gave 5 stars to was the Team Burning vs K. Office tag team elimination match.

Might be a bit inflated to other's ratings, but again I've never really given a rating other than the match mentioned above so I might not have the best qualifications to base thoughts on.


As to why I thought they were 5 stars: Nonstop fucking awesomeness. Neither match had a lull or feeling out process that didn't lead anywhere like tons of matches I see, both times the wrestlers went all out from start to finish. The moves were amazing and the speed was intense and even though I was there live and knew what happened, I was still popping while watching the DVD.


----------



## -Mystery-

Platt said:


> SMV have got 16 Carat in for those who were wanting it.


FUCK.YES.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH Full Circle*


Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs Damien Wayne & Chris Escobar - **

Rhett Titus vs Sean Denny - *
~ Dull and rather poor, apart from the nice piledriver spot. Thank God for Bison.

Necro Butcher vs Delirious - **3/4

Roderick Strong & Jay Briscoe vs The American Wolves - ***
~ Showed signs of greatness, but there were more than a few sloppy moments unfortunately.

Austin Aries vs Jerry Lynn - ***1/2
~ Loving Aries' new persona. It's amazing what a difference it makes to his in-ring presence.

Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4-****
~ Great finishing sequence, some tremendous reversals from each man.

Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black - ***3/4

OVERALL: 6/10 - It's a very watchable show, and at 2 hours 20 mins it's easy to get through. Danielson/Jacobs is definitely worth seeking out, and the main event and Lynn/Aries are both good stuff. Undercard was rather underwhelming, but as far as these 'B' shows go, I've seen a lot worse!


----------



## KingKicks

vivalabrave said:


> A Double is probably the best thing going in ROH, atm.


Agreed.



TARFU said:


> I so second that. It's funny how many people prejudged his new gimmick so roughly, saying stuff like "meh, it's Austin Starr blah blah blah...". Then afterwards he manages to outshine the whole roster by a mile. Or two. Maybe five.


Agreed again.



vivalabrave said:


> Benjo's heard me say this before, but I'd say Aries new shtick is the closest we'll ever get to seeing Eddie Guerrero's mannerisms in the ring again, at least to me. Not sure if many will agree with that blasphemy. One of the things I remember most about Mania weekend was the main event of TNP. Kat and KENTA were caving in each other's chest, the crowd was losing their shit, and all I could watch was Aries' face as the kicks went down. Subtle brilliance on his part.


He was brilliant at Take No Prisoners. Dodging KENTA's kicks and then going to the outside to taunt was great, really added to the match.


----------



## peep4life

Everyone hyping up the King of Trios is actually making me debate buying a Chikara dvd, which makes me feel horrible about myself.


----------



## -Mystery-

Buy 16 Carat Gold instead.


----------



## peep4life

I'm going to buy that either way. Is there a package deal, all I saw was them sold individually?


----------



## WillTheBloody

peep4life said:


> Everyone hyping up the King of Trios is actually making me debate buying a Chikara dvd, which makes me feel horrible about myself.


If you're a fan of Chikara, it's more than worth it. If you aren't, this isn't going to change your mind, but Nights 2 and 3 don't feel as much like a Chikara show.

Night 1 has a dance off to a Sir Mix-A-Lot song, Austin Aries doing some sort of weird dance like the lovechild of Hulk Hogan and Tatanka, a man nearly dying from swallowing baby oil, someone or something named "Frightmare", Dave Taylor twirling around like a fairy, and the world's longest sustained Giant Swing. So, yeah.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

WillTheBloody said:


> If you're a fan of Chikara, it's more than worth it. If you aren't, this isn't going to change your mind, but Nights 2 and 3 don't feel as much like a Chikara show.
> 
> Night 1 has a dance off to a Sir Mix-A-Lot song, Austin Aries doing some sort of weird dance like the lovechild of Hulk Hogan and Tatanka, *a man nearly dying from swallowing baby oil*, someone or something named "Frightmare", Dave Taylor twirling around like a fairy, and the world's longest sustained Giant Swing. So, yeah.


Pat Patterson in Chikara? Well, how 'bout that.

Seriously, though, plz explain this for me. I know weird shit in Chikara seems to be a regular occurence, but that kinda caught me off gaurd.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Andy3000 said:


> Pat Patterson in Chikara? Well, how 'bout that.
> 
> Seriously, though, plz explain this for me. I know weird shit in Chikara seems to be a regular occurence, but that kinda caught me off gaurd.


It was Kota Ibushi, KUDO, and Michael Nakazawa facing Lince Dorado, Helios, and Jimmy "Equinox" Olsen. Naka was waiting for Equinox to get up so he could finish him off. He grabbed his trademark baby oil and squirted a ton of it into his mouth, setting Jimmy up to get the Oil Mist. But Jimmy turned around, saw we he was planning, and gave him a double throat chop. Naka fell to his back gasping for air. Jimmy freaked and dropped an axe kick to Michael's chest, sending a geyser of lubricant spewing from Naka's mouth. Jimmy, seeing Michael would live, slapped the Chikara Special on him and he tapped.

This would have been an epic finish, but the guy doing the fucking ring bell rang it after Nakazawa fell down, presumably because he thought the guy had, in fact, swallowed the baby oil. The crowd was confused and then pissed that Kota was knocked out of the tourny in this fashion. Arg.


----------



## Kapone89

*BJPW, 2009.26.03
Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & Satoshi Kajiwara Vs. Yoshihito Sasaki, Shinya Ishikawa & Ryuichi Kawakami- ***1/4-***1/2*

BJPW has a lot promising rookies in the roster right now. Ishikawa especially looks really good already at this point.


----------



## KingCrash

peep4life said:


> I'm going to buy that either way. Is there a package deal, all I saw was them sold individually?


No they're just sold individually at SMW, but they're worth it.


----------



## peep4life

Bought myself an early birthday present (I turn 29 on Sunday, Fuck, I'm old) and picked up all three nights of the 16 Carat Gold Tourney.


----------



## HavocD

*IWA-MS:2009 King Of The Death Matches*
*NIGHT 1*

Juice Robinson vs. EZ E ***
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Egotistico Fantastico ***3/4*
Barbwire Taples & Ladders: xOMGx vs. Devon Moore ***3/4*
Barefoot Mousetraps & Ornament Hooks Death Match: Danny Havoc vs. Elkview Adam ***1/2*
Dingo vs. Michael Elgin ***3/4*
Barbwire Canvas & Lightbulb Death Match: Dysfunction vs. Viper ***1/4*
Bed Of Nails Death Match: Mad Man Pondo vs. Nate Webb ***1/2*
Thumbtack Death Match: Corporal Robinson vs. DJ Hyde *****
Barbwire Board Taipei Death Match: Masada vs. Tank ***3/4*
No Rope Barbwire Fish Hook Death Match: Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage ****1/4*
No Rope Barbwire Carribean Spider Web Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Bull Pain *****

*NIGHT 2*

Homerun Derby Death Match: Dysfunction vs. xOMGx ****
Fans Bring The Weapons: Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo ***3/4*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. "Quick" Carter Gray ***3/4*
Home Improvement Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Danny Havoc ****1/2*
Flaming Cinder Blocks & Hot Coals: Masada vs. Corporal Robinson ****1/4*
Tag Team Battle Royal ***1/2*
Dingo vs. Devon Moore vs. Nick Gage *****
Anything Goes 30 Minute Iron Man Death Match: Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction ******


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Anyone watch Eliminating the competition? I am about half way threw and honestly it sucks.


----------



## McQueen

Dammit 16 Carat is out and I have no money till Thursday.


----------



## erikstans07

Ordered King of Trios Night 2. I expect this will be the first of many Chikara DVD orders for me.


----------



## McQueen

I no longer respect you then.


----------



## erikstans07

Jealous


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Kabukiman said:


> What do you mean by "this year"? PWG has run only 4 shows so far in 2009, and only two of them are already available on DVD.
> If you're looking for some 2008 stuff, I can recommend the 2008 Battle of Los Angeles doubleshot featuring Bryan Danielson, Low Ki, Nigel McGuinness, Chris Hero, Necro Butcher, Masato Yoshino, Roderick Strong, Kenny Omega, Austin Aries, El Generico... A stacked card, you name it.


Sorry didn't realise nothing had come out from PWG in 09 yet so which of the more recent 08 shows are the ones worth getting? 

If you could maybe list me the top 3 shows from the second half of 08 that would be good. Thanks


----------



## Devildude

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> Anyone watch Eliminating the competition? I am about half way threw and honestly it sucks.


Agreed, the only decent match so far has been Steen/Briscoe vs Hero/Edwards, the rest have been mediocre at best.

Hopefully, the main event can at least make one match that's enjoyable.


----------



## -GP-

Not worth digging up the PWO thread for this, but apparently Paul London dropped out of the replacement IPW:UK show as well as his Germany booking and will "not be fulfilling any further booking commitments for the foreseeable future due to ‘health problems’".

Means no Danielson - London and also means i'm glad i didn't buy tickets for it after all. 
Danielson - Pac is headlining instead btw.


----------



## seabs

*Danielson/PAC seems like a more than good enough replacement. Hopefully it's nothing like their ROH match. :side:*


----------



## HavocD

*ROH:Eliminating The Competition*

Bobby Fish vs. Papadon ****
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey ***1/4*
Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli ***1/2*
Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen ****1/2*
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious *****
Austin Aries vs. Sami Callihan ***3/4*
The Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee (Anything Goes Street Fight)***1/2*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Elimination Match)******


----------



## antoniomare007

what were the dates of Saint vs Quackenbush I & II? and is there a link of any of those matches?


----------



## KaijuFan

I know the 2nd one happened at Night One of the Tag World Gran Prix shows from Chikara in 2008. Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure the first one was at a wXw show, just don't know which.


----------



## Tarfu

antoniomare007 said:


> what were the dates of Saint vs Quackenbush I & II? and is there a link of any of those matches?


3/8/08 and 8/11/08

Here's a link to the first match. All credit to original uploader.


----------



## antoniomare007

THANKS!


----------



## mob1993

I've been looking for this. Thanks!


----------



## McQueen

erikstans07 said:


> Jealous


Of you getting CHIKARA DVD's? Hardly. :lmao

Figured i'd ask but has anything thats come out from ROH this year actually worth watching or should I just wait for the 7YAS and Mania weekend shows?


----------



## KingKicks

McQueen said:


> Of you getting CHIKARA DVD's? Hardly. :lmao
> 
> Figured i'd ask but has anything thats come out from ROH this year actually worth watching or should I just wait for the 7YAS and Mania weekend shows?


The only thing I'd say that is REALLY worth watching is Black/Nigel from Injustice II but I would still say wait till 7YAS and the Mania shows.


----------



## McQueen

I'm thinking Supercard and 7YAS might be my last ROH DVD's for quite some time. No longer really interested in the company sadly and if Danielson does leave that may be the final straw. That would only leave A Double and Raa Double D Strong left to interest me till Nigel gets back.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao @ Aries' promo to kick off King of Trios.


----------



## mob1993

I'm wondering, I looked on ivpvideos and saw their top 25 noah matches set. I want to get it, but it seems too good to be true. So can someone give some info or maybe some ratings for the matches?


----------



## McQueen

I'll check it out but I trust Chris the IVP guys judgement. 

Edit: I see he didn't make the comp himself nevertheless it looks epic.



> Disc 1
> 25. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi - January 26th 2003 - Kobe World Hall
> 24. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA - April 25th 2004 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 23. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger vs. Makoto Hashi - March 6th 2004 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 2
> 22. Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki - January 8th 2005 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 21. Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikio vs. Takeshi Morishima & Muhammad Yone - April 1st 2007 - Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 20. Naomichi Marufuji & Minoru Suzuki vs. Makoto Hashi & Jun Akiyama - July 18th 2005 - Tokyo Dome
> 19. Jun Akiyama & Takeshi Rikio vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Takashi Sugiura - April 28th 2007 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 3
> 18. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Jun Akiyama & Mitsuharu Misawa - December 2nd 2007 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 17. Akira Taue vs. Yuji Nagata - June 6th 2003 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 16. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Makoto Hashi - September 12th 2003 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 4
> 15. Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tamon Honda - June 6th 2003 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 14. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA vs. Juventud Guerrera & Ricky Marvin - November 1st 2003 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 5
> 13. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Takashi Sugiura - June 5th 2005 - Sapporo Media Park Spica
> 12. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima vs. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA - July 16th 2006 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 11. KENTA vs. SUWA - September 18th 2005 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 6
> 10. Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue - September 10th 2004 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 9. Kenta Kobashi & Kentaro Shiga vs. Jun Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito - 19th October 2002 - Tokyo Korakuen Hall
> 8. Naomichi Marufuji vs. KENTA - October 29th 2006 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 
> Disc 7
> 7. Naomichi Marufuji & KENTA vs. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger & Takehiro Muruhama - July 16th 2003 - Osaka Prefectural Gymnasium
> 6. Kenta Kobashi vs. Tamon Honda - April 13th 2003 - Tokyo Ariake Colosseum
> BONUS Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama - December 23rd 2000 - Tokyo Ariake Colosseum
> 
> Disc 8
> 5. Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - April 25th 2004 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 4. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama - July 10th 2004 - Tokyo Dome
> 
> Disc 9
> 3. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi - March 1st 2003 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 2. Kenta Kobashi & Go Shiosaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima - November 5th 2005 - Tokyo Nippon Budokan
> 1. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki - July 18th 2005 - Tokyo Dome


Disk 9 and KENTA/SUWA (funnest match of the decade) alone makes that worth getting, but 2-5 are all better than match #1.

Great now I want to buy this too.


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Eliminating The Competition:*

1. Bobby Fish vs. Papadon = **

2. Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Bobby Dempsey - *3/4

3. Brent Albright vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2

4. Chris Hero & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Briscoe & Kevin Steen - ***1/4

5. Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - **3/4

6. Austin Aries vs. Sami Callihan - **3/4

7. The Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee (Anything Goes Street Fight) - ***

8. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH World Title Elimination Match) - ***3/4

Check out the Main Event if you can, but apart from that, avoid the DVD.


----------



## mob1993

McQueen said:


> I'll check it out but I trust Chris the IVP guys judgement.
> 
> Edit: I see he didn't make the comp himself nevertheless it looks epic.
> 
> 
> 
> Disk 9 and KENTA/SUWA (funnest match of the decade) alone makes that worth getting, but 2-5 are all better than match #1.
> 
> Great now I want to buy this too.


Thanks so much, I'd buy it now but I'm broke.


----------



## McQueen

My only complaint with the set is that it lacks Jushin Thunder Liger/Wataru Inoue (whom I normally can't stand to watch) from New Japan invading in 2002 and taking on the worlds grumpiest mofo Tsuyoshi Kikuchi and Kanemaru. AWESOME match that would make my top 5.


----------



## mob1993

McQueen said:


> My only complaint with the set is that it lacks Jushin Thunder Liger/Wataru Inoue (whom I normally can't stand to watch) from New Japan invading in 2002 and taking on the worlds grumpiest mofo Tsuyoshi Kikuchi and Kanemaru. AWESOME match that would make my top 5.


That does sound awesome! Does anybody have a link?


----------



## WillTheBloody

mob1993 said:


> I'm wondering, I looked on ivpvideos and saw their top 25 noah matches set. I want to get it, but it seems too good to be true. So can someone give some info or maybe some ratings for the matches?


I bought it a couple weeks ago but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I've seen many of the matches on the set already and the answer is yes, it's completely worth it. Oh, and I asked the guy via e-mail whether there was any clipping, and he said not at all. Package came in a week and a half. Get. It.

EDIT: Matches were voted on by fans with the help of Green Destiny, so blame them if a match is missing I guess. I wish Kanemaru/KENTA was on there.


----------



## S2H

Ok so lately I have been trying to get into a few independent promotions however its hard to gain access to them living in Australia and having a slow download speed. On account of ROH is the only company that I know has Region 0 DVD's(playable everywhere) but with the AUD being so shit I only want to buy the good ones so basically what would be the best ROH event to buy?

Or alternatively do any other promotions have region 0 dvd.


----------



## Tarfu

S2H said:


> Or alternatively do any other promotions have region 0 dvd.


All Smart Mark Video DVDs are region 0, so they'll play anywhere. You can find most of your indy stuff there.

Same thing with PWG. You can order their stuff from their home page or Highspots.com, which has an ongoing $5 sale on some older shows.


----------



## S2H

TARFU said:


> All Smart Mark Video DVDs are region 0, so they'll play anywhere. You can find most of your indy stuff there.
> 
> Same thing with PWG. You can order their stuff from their home page or Highspots.com, which has an ongoing $5 sale on some older shows.


Thanks heaps for that, what are Smart Mark Video's shipping rates like, also what is worth a buy, I am thinking about getting king of trios because of all the talk about it recently but I am not sure which night.


----------



## seabs

McQueen said:


> I'll check it out but I trust Chris the IVP guys judgement.
> 
> Edit: I see he didn't make the comp himself nevertheless it looks epic.
> 
> 
> 
> Disk 9 and KENTA/SUWA (funnest match of the decade) alone makes that worth getting, but 2-5 are all better than match #1.
> 
> Great now I want to buy this too.


*That arrived in the post for me this week along with J Cup 94 and Jr. Tag League 94 . Took like 6 weeks to get here though so I'm gonna have to put them off until after exams *


----------



## Kapone89

Has anybody here ever bought DVD's from purodvd.com?
Been checkin out their site lately.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA King of Trios Night One:*

1. Team EPIC WAR (Austin Aries, Tony Kozina & Ryan Drago) vs. The F1rst Family (Arik Cannon, Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz) - ***

2. The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG (El Generico & The Young Bucks) - ***1/2

3. The Roughnecks (Brodie Lee, Eddie Kingston & Grizzly Redwood) vs. Team Uppercut (Claudio Castagnoli, Bryan Danielson & Dave Taylor) - **1/2 

4. Team CZW (Greg Excellent, Beef Wellington & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Da Soul Touchaz - ***1/2

5. F.I.S.T. vs. The Death Match Kings (Necro Butcher, Brain Damage & Toby Klein) - ***1/2

6. The Future Is Now (Equinox, Helios & Lince Dorado) vs. Team DDT (KUDO, Michael Nakazawa & Kota Ibushi) - ***

7. Incoherence vs. Masters Of A Thousand Holds (Mike Quackenbush, Johnny Saint & Jorge Rivera) - ***1/4

8. The UnStable vs. The Cold Front (Al Snow, Glacier & ???) - **3/4

Pretty much what you would expect from the first night of a KOT tournament. Silliness and great wrestling without ever stealing the show to set up the next two nights. DDT vs TFIN was a bit of a disappointment and the main event was pretty lousy but everything else was great.


----------



## KingCrash

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2009*

*Night One*

*Alternate Four-Way Dance*
Sami Callihan vs. Dan Paysan vs. Tommy End vs. Sha Samuels - **

Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Martin Stone - **1/2

Drake Younger vs. Adam Polak - **3/4

Steve Douglas vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa - **

Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Terry Frazier - **3/4

Big van Walter vs. Erick Stevens - **3/4

Shingo vs. Absolute Andy - ***1/2

Tyler Black vs. Chris Sabin - ****



*Night Two*

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Steve Douglas vs. Daisuke Sekimoto - ***

*wXw World Lightweight Title – Elimination Rules*
Tommy End vs. Dan Paysan vs. Chris Sabin vs. Emil Sitoci - ***1/2

Drake Younger vs. Big van Walter - ***1/4

Sami Callihan vs. Erick Stevens – ***

Tyler Black vs. Shingo - ****1/4

The Kartel (Frazier & Samuels) & Takaiwa vs. Stone, Williams & Absolute Andy - ***1/4 - ***1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title*
Bad Bones vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4



*Night Three*

Shingo vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ***1/2 - ***3/4

Drake Younger vs. Steve Douglas - ***1/2

*wXw Street Fight*
Stevens & Stone vs. The Kartel - ***

Sternau vs. Dan Paysan - **

*wXw World Lightweight Title* 
Tommy End vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa - **1/2

*wXw World Heavyweight Title – Elimination Rules*
Bryan Danielson vs. Adam Polak vs. Absolute Andy vs. Tyler Black - ****

Chris Sabin vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2

Sami Callihan & Big Van Walter vs. Bad Bones & Daisuke Sekimoto - ***3/4

Shingo vs. Drake Younger - ****

Overall a very good tournament. If you have to only get one night go for Night Three with the semis and finals, the four-way for the title and the surprisingly good tag match with Callihan and Sekimoto, though Night Two isn't far behind.​


----------



## erikstans07

Even though I can't stand the crowd, I will probably end up getting Night 3 of 16 Carat Gold. Looks like it's got some awesome bouts.


----------



## Devildude

Hopefully, my 8DVD set of the WxW tournament should be through my mailbox tomorrow. Looking forward to Shingo dropping people on their heads and generally kicking ass.


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone wanna reassure me that my order for King of Trios Night 2 is a good one? Since ROH's 7th Anniversary Show will likely be released this weekend and I wanna get that. Guess I'll have to wait 2 weeks for my next paycheck to order that lol.

I'm gonna be ordering the 7th Anniversary Show and Supercard of Honor IV (when it comes out). That's gonna be good times.

Hopefully the Take No Prisoners PPV will be up for downloading, so I don't have to order that too.


----------



## S2H

So which night of King of Trios is most worth getting?


----------



## erikstans07

I've heard it's pretty much a toss-up between nights 2 and 3. i ordered night 2.


----------



## ECW fan

*ROH: Bloodlust Vol. 1*

Spanky vs. Jay Briscoe - Round Robin Challenge 3-30-2002
******


Natural Born Sinners vs. Carnage Crew - Bunkhouse Match - Crowning A Champion 7-27-2002
****


Carnage Crew vs. Da Hit Squad - Boston Massacre Match - Honor Invades Boston 8-24-2002
***1/2*


Jay Briscoe vs. Xavier - ROH Title Match - All Star Extravaganza 11-9-2002
*****


Abdullah the Butcher & Homicide vs. Carnage Crew - Bunkhouse Match - Night of the Butcher 12-7-2002
**1/2*


Dusty Rhodes, Homicide & Friends vs. CW Anderson, Jack Victory, David Young & The Bar Room Brawlers - I-Quit Bunkhouse Match - Epic Encounter 4-12-2003
****


Carnage Crew vs. Hernandez, Fast Eddie & Don Juan - Round Robin Challenge II 4-26-2003 
****3/4*


CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - Night of the Grudges 6-14-2003
*****1/4*


CM Punk vs. Raven - Dog Collar Match - Death Before Dishonor 7-19-2003
*****1/2*


CM Punk vs. Raven - Steel Cage Match - The Conclusion 11-28-2003 
******


Carnage Crew vs. Special K - Country Whipping Match - 2nd Year Anniversary Show 2-14-2004
*****​


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Is the Punk vs. Raven cage match clipped on that DVD?


----------



## ECW fan

superdupersonic said:


> Is the Punk vs. Raven cage match clipped on that DVD?


No, it's not clipped.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ECW fan said:


> No, it's not clipped.


Mind uploading it?


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey Puro fans, you need to check this out 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-media/454966-ddt-campsite-pro-wrestling-9-7-08-a.html


----------



## ECW fan

superdupersonic said:


> Mind uploading it?


I already did here.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Chikara
*King of Trios: Night 3*

~​
*PROMO* - The UnStable
_This was just kind of there. Wasn't funny or interesting. It perfectly fit the UnStable: I don't hate them, but I wouldn't miss them if they magically disappeared._

*1.* The UnStable vs Team Uppercut - ****3/4*
_Great match that told a simple story: The UnStable suck, Uppercut doesn't, and the weasely rudos will do anything to get a win. Some of the early nearfalls were fantastic and everyone did a great job. Cool seeing Dave hit his finisher, the dreaded floatover, bridging double underhook suplex!_

*2.* F.I.S.T. vs The Future Is Now - *****1/4*
_This was my favorite match of the entire weekend. Seriously. You know when the fans get behind TFIN, even for a few mintues, something must be going right. Lince had to have broken a few ribs on his dive to the outside. His backflip uranage was good, but the 630 Senton Helios followed it with was even better. Great finish, too. Some people will argue that I've overrated this, but everyone played their roles to perfection, hit some innovative spots, and got TONS of heat. I'm also a sucker for a good heat segment (see: Finals)._

*3.* El Generico vs Arik Cannon - ****1/4*
_Good back and forth action from these two. I'm not a huge "Anarchist" fan and he didn't really do anything here to change my opinion. His punches are the only thing he adds to a match, but Generico trying (and failing) to brawl back was so cool. Hot finish, though the Glimmering Warlock is pretty stupid. It should be called "Fat Black Magic"._

*4.* Tag Team Gauntlet - ****1/4*
_This was SO long. It went at least 40 mintues, and only the last 10 or so were even worth watching. That said, it was a kickass last few minutes. We got Soul Touchaz/Young Bucks, Bucks/Up in Smoke, UIS/Brodie & Grizzly, and The Roughnecks facing Quackensaw to end it on a high. Still...TOO F*CKING LONG._

*PROMO* - The North Star Colony
_While the Ants order Green Ant to do up-downs, Darin Corbin and Ryan Cruz said...something. I was too busy giggling at Fire Ant listen to his iPod using his long ant ears to hear what they were saying._

*5.* Amasis, Ophidian, KUDO & Michael Nakazawa vs The Colony & North Star Express - ****1/2*
_Pretty funny match. Amasis and Chucky T should have a girlish scream-off. Dunno who'd win (lose?). KUDO hit some really nasty stuff. NSE hit a move called Shellshock, a double hip attack. It's incredibly stupid (not in a good way) and the Express hit the damn thing in EVERY match they were in. Needs to go. Nakazawa's Slippery Ring of Impassability was a sight to behold, as was his less successful Slippery Suplex. KUDO's finish was nice. I'd like to see he and Akuma go at it one-on-one._

*PROMO* - Eddie Kingston
_I personally think King is very COMFORTABLE in front of a microphone, if not always very passionate. He was fine here, but sometimes when he's not SUPER PISSSSSED and just being himself, he can lose focus._

*6.* Austin Aries vs Eddie Kingston - ****1/2*
_Awesome fun from both guys. The early going saw Aries force Eddie to keep running the ropes. When Kingston got too winded to move, Aries slapped him and took two victory laps. Then Eddie got mad. Some vicious strikes by both guys, and Kingston Sliding-D looked like it may have wrecked his elbow. Or Eddie sells like a master. Either could be true._

*7.* Rey de Voladores Final - Player Dos vs Kota Ibushi - ****1/2*
_"Holy Crap, Kota Ibushi has some crazy flips and dives! He's so innovative!" That was me a year ago. Now? Eh. I've seen it all before. There's no magic left in a lot of Ibushi's tricks. Still, it was pretty exciting, and Dos added a nice underdog element. He nailed a crazy suicide conkscrew senton to a standing Ibushi, and worked in a few good spots between Kota's. Not a classic, but still very fun, and once again the crowd really elevates the experience._

*PROMO* - Team Uppercut
_Apparently, in a game of "Rock, F.I.S.T., Uppercut", Uppercut beats F.I.S.T. everytime. Seems like a poorly thought out game then. UPPERCUT!_

*8.* King of Trios Final - F.I.S.T. vs Team Uppercut - ******
_I really wanted to bump this higher, but it was criminally short at about eleven minutes. Still, it's the third best match of all three nights, just below the Night 2 RDV match with Kota and Generico. As I mentioned before, the workover segment in this was really good. It wasn't spectacular, but because no other teams did any long workovers in the tournament, F.I.S.T. doing it felt fresh and worked wonderfully. There were two absolutely amazing nearfalls in this and they really added to the drama. And the finish...my God the finish. Never in my life did I think I'd see it. The crowd exploded with shock. So did I. Great f*cking match. Great f*cking tournament._

~​
_The members of F.I.S.T. do nothing for me outside of their group. Each guy can do ONE thing exceptionally well: Icarus can draw Rave-level heat, Akuma can flat-out kill you with strikes, and Chuck Taylor has his character and his mannerisms down perfectly. But, IMHO, they are all lacking. Chucky can't sell. Icarus is sloppy. Akuma's. F*cking. Face. :no:. But, as a sum, they are outstanding.

They faced four VERY different teams in the King of Trios 2009 and had four great to fantastic matches with them. They faced The Death Match Kings, The Future is Now, Team Uppercut, and The F1RST Family. Brawlers, Flyers, Technicians, and...whatever The F1RST Family is. 4 different styles, 4 great matches. Kudos to the Friends in Similar Tights, even if your name was slighty off. They were wearing the same damn tights. The "S" must stand for "Same" now. *shrugs*_

~​
*OVERALL* - *9 / 10*
_This was an amazing night of wrestling. The best match of the weekend came on Night 3, along with two other stellar outings and three other great matches. There's not a bad thing on this DVD. The tournament as a whole was awesome, if a little predictable (I correctly called the winner of both tournaments). The match quality should speak for itself, but if you are still hesitant about whether you should pull the trigger, remember: this is the last one. They'll never do another one. Ever. :side: Buy the damn DVD already! You can get this DVD at smartmarkvideo.com along with Nights 1 and 2, as well as past King of Trios DVDs._


----------



## KingKicks

*CHIKARA King of Trios Night 2*

El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw ****3/4*

Team Uppercut vs. Masters Of A Thousand Holds ****3/4-*****

*wXw 16 Carat Gold Day 1*

Chris Sabin vs. Tyler Black ****3/4-*****


----------



## Maxx Hero

So much F1RST Family hate! Maybe they just had a bad weekend. They are all nice guys, and I know I have never not been entertained by them.


----------



## KingCrash

I thought the F1rst Family had a fine weekend at KOT. Now, Cannon does deserve a rap that sometimes he no-sells everything (TPI 06) but he was OK and there were far worse workers on those days (Al Snow & Gary the Barn-Owl I'm looking right at you).


----------



## WillTheBloody

Actually, I wish Corbin and Cruz were Chikky regulars. I just hate that stupid move. And I don't _hate_ Cannon or anything, I just don't care for him.

Frightmare, Player Dos, The Young Bucks, and Dave Taylor were all really good surprises. Before this, I thought the Bucks were just spot monkeys. Now I know the truth: they're THE spot monkeys. Jesus, they were on fire the whole weekend.

Truth be told, I was very disappointed by The Osirian Portal, The UnStable, and until the last match, The Future is Now. Those are 3 of Chikara's top trios (2 now that Escorpion is gawn), so I had high expectations, which may have been why I was let down. But I thought F1RST was just fine.


----------



## erikstans07

*CHIKARA King of Trios 2009 Night 2*

*Rey De Voladores Eliminator #1*
Austin Aries vs. Player Dos vs. Fire Ant vs. Matt Jackson ****1/2*

*Quarter Final Match #1*
F.I.S.T. vs. The F1RST Family ****3/4*

The Submission Squad vs. Davey Vega & Gary The Barnowl ***3/4*

*Quarter Final Match #2*
Osirian Portal vs. The Future Is Now ****3/4*

*Rey De Voladores Eliminator#2*
El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw *****1/2*

*Quarter Final Match #3*
The Unstable vs. Da Soul Touchaz *****

*Inter Species Championship*
Player Uno (c) vs. Twiggy ****1/4*

*Quarter Final Match #4*
Team Uppercut vs. The Masters of a Thousand Holds *****1/2*
_I probably liked this a little more than some people, cuz I'm a huge fan of chain wrestling, submissions and mat wrestling, so this match really had me glued to the screen. It was a clinic, to say the least. Johnny Saint is brilliant, I really enjoyed every second of his time in the ring._

*P.S. I have "MMMBop" stuck in my head *​


----------



## Platt

Canada shows have been named 

Tag Title Classic- Markham, Ontario 4/18/09
The Hunt Begins- Montreal, Quebec 4/17/09

Tyler Black shirt coming soon http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3026_14.jpg


----------



## seabs

*Damn, might have to actually check some of these KOT matches out even if they are CHIKARA.*


----------



## -GP-

Platt said:


> Tyler Black shirt coming soon http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3026_14.jpg


Kinda dissapointed...too "generic pro wrestler shirt".
His previous shirt (the one with the skulls and "Black" on the lower right side and "The War is Waiting" on the back) might be the best wrestling shirt i've ever bought in terms of wearing it outside of wrestling events.


----------



## erikstans07

*CHIKARA King of Trios Night 3*

*Semi-Final Match #1*
Team Uppercut vs. The Unstable ****1/2*

*Semi-Final Match #2*
F.I.S.T. vs. The Future is Now ****3/4*

El Generico vs. Arik Cannon ****1/4*

*Tag Team Gauntlet*
Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. Ryan Drago & Tony Kozina vs. Tim Donst & Hydra vs. UltraMantis Black & Crossbones vs. Beef Wellington & Steve “The Turtle” Weiner vs. Player Uno & Create-A-Wrestler vs. Pinkie Sanchez & Mitch Ryder vs. Marshe Rockett & Willie Richardson vs. The Young Bucks vs. Cheech & Cloudy vs. Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw **-***1/2*
_I think I should explain my rating. Since we pretty much had 10 short matches, it had a range of ratings. Some of it was bad, some of it was okay, some of it was good, some of it was awesome. Some embarrassing gimmicks and wrestlers in this one (aka Hydra & Turtle). Hydra's just terrible._

Kudo, Michael Nakazawa & The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony & North Star Express ****1/4*
_Good match. I really liked Kudo. I continue to enjoy watching Amasis wrestle, he has a lot of charisma and ability. He should be wrestling elsewhere without a mask. NSE is a pretty good team, they have some potential. Absolutely hated Nakazawa, his love affair with baby oil and his lack of wrestling ability._

Austin Aries vs. Eddie Kingston ****1/4*

*Rey De Voladores Final*
Player Dos vs. Kota Ibushi ****3/4*

*King of Trios Final*
Team Uppercut vs. F.I.S.T. ****1/2*
_11 minutes for a trios tournament final? Odd. Disappointing final in my opinion. Still a good match, still a good show, still a good weekend though._​


----------



## eggs44

-GP- said:


> Kinda dissapointed...too "generic pro wrestler shirt".
> His previous shirt (the one with the skulls and "Black" on the lower right side and "The War is Waiting" on the back) might be the best wrestling shirt i've ever bought in terms of wearing it outside of wrestling events.


Nice looking shirt!


----------



## Devildude

Platt said:


> Tyler Black shirt coming soon http://www.rohwrestling.com/images/ecom/Products__3026_14.jpg


:lmao

That's probably one of the worst pro wrestling shirts I've ever seen.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 20% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 20% Off your next order on all items listed on the ROH website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, books, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 20% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: triple into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Sale ends Tuesday, May 5th at noon EST. DVD Subscription package, Ric Flair autograph tickets and shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates are not included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

You can combine the 20% off sale with either of the sales listed below!!!

SPECIAL $5 (OR LESS) DVD INVENTORY REDUCTION SALE!!!

Don't miss this special sale on select FIP titles from 2004-2006, select Ring of Honor Best Of's and Straight Shootin' titles:

-FIP Fallout Night 1 11/12/04 (Homicide vs. BJ Whitmer FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout Night 2 11/13/04 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Falls Count Anywhere Match)
-FIP Florida Rumble 12/17/04 (Homicide vs. Spanky FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. James Gibson)
-FIP New Years Classic 1/7/05 (Homicide vs. James Gibson FIP Title Match, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP Unfinished Business 1/8/05 (Homicide & Gibson vs. CM Punk & Azrieal, Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe)
-FIP New Dawn Rising 2/11/05 (Austin Aries & Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson & Rocky Romero)
-FIP Dangerous Intentions 2/12/05 (Homicide vs. Rocky Romero FIP Title Match, CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson)
-FIP With Malice 3/25/05 (CM Punk vs. James Gibson, Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Bring The Pain 3/26/05 (CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson two out of three falls match)
-FIP The Usual Suspects 4/22/05 (FIP crowns its first tag team champions)
-FIP Violence Is The Answer 4/23/05 (Homicide vs. CM Punk FIP Title Anything Goes Match, Spanky vs. Strong)
-FIP In Full Force 5/27/05 (Homicide vs. Colt Cabana FIP Title Match)
-FIP Unstoppable 5/28/05 (CM Punk & Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinuaro)
-FIP Sold Out 6/24/05 (Huge eight man tag team main event)
-FIP Payback 6/25/05 (CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 1 8/5/05 (CM Punk vs. Ace Steel, Samoa Joe vs. Spanky)
-FIP Heatstroke '05 Night 2 8/6/05 (CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 1 9/2/05 (James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness FIP Title Match)
-FIP Big Year One Bash Night 2 9/3/05 (Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave FIP Title Match)
-FIP X-Factor 10/7/05 (Homicide vs. Austin Aries FIP Title Match)
-FIP Fallout 2005 10/8/05 (Roderick Strong vs. Milano Collection AT)
-FIP Strength In Numbers 11/11/05 (Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave vs. Roderick Strong & Tony Mamaluke)
-FIP Strong vs. Evans 1/7/06 (Jack Evans vs. Roderick Strong)
-FIP Chasing The Dragon 6/9/06 (Davey Richards vs. Colt Cabana vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Canadian Cougar vs. Steve Madison Elimination Match)
-FIP Impact of Honor 6/10/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match)
-FIP Heatstroke '06 Night 2 7/8/06 (Bryan Danielson & BJ Whitmer vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 1 9/8/06 (Davey Richards vs. Delirious, Jay Briscoe vs. Jerelle Clark, Black Market vs. Colt Cabana & Sal Rinauro)
-FIP Second Year Spectacular Night 2 9/9/06 (Roderick Strong vs. Delirious, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Colt Cabana, Black Market & Allison Danger vs. The Heartbreak Express & Lacey in a No DQ Mixed Tag Match)

-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 1- Declarations DVD
-FIP Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Rise Of The New Dawn DVD
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Best of Spanky- Danger! Danger!
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Do or Die IV- Elizabeth, NJ 2/19/05

-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin’ with 2 Cold Scorpio
-Straight Shootin’ with Kamala
-Straight Shootin’ with Skandar Akbar
-Straight Shootin’ with Samoa Joe
-Straight Shootin’ with Ron Killings
-Straight Shootin’ with The Fantastics
-Straight Shootin’ with One Man Gang
-Straight Shootin’ with Butch Reed
-Straight Shootin’ with The Midnight Express
-Straight Shootin’ with Tom Prichard
-Straight Shootin’ with Mr. Fuji
-Straight Shootin’ with Brad Armstrong
-Straight Shootin’ with Mike Rotunda
-Straight Shootin’ with Jushin Liger
-Straight Shootin’ with Francine
-Straight Shootin’ with Marc Mero
-Straight Shootin’ with Ken Patera
-Straight Shootin’ with Paul Ellering
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Mitchell
-Straight Shootin’ with Terry Funk & Shane Douglas
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Percy Pringle Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Percy Pringle
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 1
-Straight Shootin’ with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin’ with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin’ with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin’ with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin’ with Konnan

Sale ends Tuesday, May 5th at noon EST. Sale prices are valid WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. You can find all of the $5 sale DVD's in the "Weekly Specials" section at www.rohwrestling.com.


25% OFF TICKETS FOR LIVE ROH EVENTS!!!

Ring of Honor live event tickets are now on sale for 25% off the regular price. Discounts have already been made on the website so you don't need a special sale code. This sale includes the following events:

-5/8 Boston, MA
-5/9 Edison, NJ
-5/29 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-5/30 Philadelphia, PA (TV Taping)
-6/12 Manassas, VA (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/13 New York, NY (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/26 Detroit, MI (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-6/27 Chicago Ridge, IL (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-7/24 Toronto, Ontario
-7/25 Toronto, Ontario (Live Ric Flair Appearance)
-9/18 Dayton, OH
-10/9 Collinsville, IL
-10/10 Indianapolis, IN

AS A BONUS YOU CAN ALSO USE THE 20% OFF DISCOUNT LISTED ABOVE TO SAVE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR TICKET PURCHASE. Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, May 5th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.

NEW MERCHANDISE RELEASES

The following items are now in stock and available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

The Midnight Express & Jim Cornette 25th Anniversary Scrapbook

FEATURES--full bios of Jim Cornette, Bobby Eaton, Dennis Condrey and Stan Lane--Complete tour schedule 1983-1990 with dates, cities, matches and results of almost every Midnight Express match ever held, with gate figures for a large percentage of these events, most never before revealed to the public!

INSIDE STORIES of Mid-South Wrestling--World Class Wrestling--the NWA/WCW--the Midnight's first meeting with Vince McMahon--the Great American Bash tours 1986 to 1989--Starrcade 1985 to 1988--the NWA's entry into Pay Per View--the NWA/WWF promotional war of the 80's--TBS' purchase of Crockett Promotions--the WCW booking committee--Cornette and Lane quit WCW--full list of the Express' championships, awards and honors--the Express' $6 million lawsuit in West Virginia--their trademark moves and routines and how they developed--road stories and ribs--the Express reunions--Cornette's classic jokes and one-liners--what the Express members are doing today--and MORE, many told for the first time ever!

8 1/2X11, softcover, 232 pages, 32 pages in full color, slick paper, heavily illustrated with over 50 color and 125 B&W high-quality reproductions of photos, newspaper clippings, arena programs, paycheck stubs, booking sheets, TV formats, ticket stubs, interoffice memos, fan mail and more, most never before seen in print!

-NEW ROH Apparel: Tyler Black T-Shirt


----------



## -Mystery-

SMV is running a sale. GO FUCKING BUY WXW 16 CARAT GOLD NOW.


----------



## erikstans07

-Mystery- said:


> SMV is running a sale. GO FUCKING BUY WXW 16 CARAT GOLD NOW.


The sale is only if you spend $75, you get 25% off.


----------



## -Mystery-

erikstans07 said:


> The sale is only if you spend $75, you get 25% off.


Buy two more wXw shows.


----------



## erikstans07

If only I had gotten paid today instead of last Friday (that or if only they had this sale next weekend), I woulda used that sale for King of Trios and 16 Carat Gold, but sadly I won't be able to take advantage of that sale, as I don't have enough money


----------



## KingCrash

*CZW – Eye For An Eye*
*
Junior Heavyweight Scramble*
Ty1er Veritas vs. E.M.O. vs. some other crappy CZW students - *

Jon Dahmer vs. Toby Klein - *1/2

Greg Excellent vs. Devon Moore - **

*Grudge Match*
Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - ***
This really shouldn't be the MOTN.

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride - **
It was slow & plodding until McBride hurt his shoulder and they had to end the match in a No Contest.

Sabian & Ruckus vs. LJ Cruz & Alex Colon - DUD
Whoever booked the Ruckus "swerve" should be fired and beaten. Say what you want about Pearce, at least he saw that Ruckus sucks ass on every level.
*
CZW World Tag Team Titles*
Team AnDrew vs. The Best Around - DUD
Horrible match that ended in a no contest when Nick Gage & Hatred came out, beat down both teams, and then Gage cut a promo about his match while the two team went in the audience. BTW, Gage's promo was the second best thing about this show.

Nick Gage vs. Deranged - **1/2
The fattie and the moron continue their feud by hitting each other with the same weapons and having basically the same match as the past couple of months. I fully expect one day that Deranged will be in a match, grab his chest and fall down dead due to a heart attack because he gets bigger every time I see him.

Sami Callihan & Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage & Drake Younger - **

Obviously this is another hunk of garbage from Zandig and co. which no one should by unless you either a gigantic fan of Drew Blood/Pinkie Sanchez or you really want to see an overweight Trent Acid in CZW since odds are he'll be back in jail sooner than later.


At least I got wXw 16 Carat for free.​


----------



## erikstans07

Wow, what a show...


----------



## -GP-

16 Carat Gold just came in the mail!
Whoooooooooooooo!


----------



## HavocD

*CHIKARA:King Of Trios 2009*
*NIGHT 1*

Team EPIC WAR vs. The F1rst Family ***3/4*
The Osirian Portal vs. Team PWG ****1/2*
The Roughnecks vs. Team Uppercut ****1/4*
Team CZW vs. Da Soul Touchaz *****
F.I.S.T. vs. The Death Match Kings ****1/2*
The Future Is Now vs. Team DDT *****
Incoherence vs. Masters Of A Thousand Holds *****
The UnStable vs. The Cold Front ***3/4*

*NIGHT 2*

Austin Aries vs. Matt Jackson vs. Player Dos vs. Fire Ant ****3/4*
F1rst Family vs. F.I.S.T. ****1/2*
The Submission Squad vs. Davey Vega & Gary The Barn Owl ***
Osirian Portal vs. The Future Is Now ****1/4*
El Generico vs. Nick Jackson vs. Jigsaw vs. Kota Ibushi *****1/4*
The UnStable vs. Da Soul Touchaz *****
Twiggy vs. Player Uno *****
Team Uppercut vs. Masters Of A Thousand Holds *****1/4*

*NIGHT 3*

The UnStable vs. Team Uppercut *****
F.I.S.T. vs. The Future Is Now ****1/2*
Arik Cannon vs. El Generico *****
Tag Team Gauntlet ****1/4*
Kudo, Michael Kakazawa & The Osirian Portal vs. The Colony & The North Star Express *****
Austin Aries vs. Eddie Kingston *****
Player Dos vs. Kota Ibushi ****3/4*
F.I.S.T. vs. Team Uppercut ****3/4*


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Motor City Madness 2009*

Bryan Danielson vs. Rhett Titus
_Very fun basic match_. *****

Austin Aries vs. Silas Young
_Nice touch making the match a bit personal beforehand. Decent overall._ ***½*

Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee
_Practically the exact same as their first match but with a different ending._ **¼*

Roderick Strong and Erick Stevens vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Delirious
_Roddy really should be ROH World Champion. The man is too awesome. Decent tag match._ *****

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright
_Their TV match was more enjoyable tbh._ ***½*

Jerry Lynn vs. Tyler Black
_Brilliant match. 20 minutes of back and forth fantastic action which really makes me look forward to their title match._ ******

*Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Briscoe
_Another match that I thought the TV version was better. Still a good match but Jay's selling was alot better on TV._ ****-***¼*

*ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves
_Really good tag title match with a fucking awful ending._ ****¾-*****

*I actually enjoyed the show more then I thought I would. Black/Lynn and Steenerico/Wolves were both great and the undercard featured some decent stuff as well*​


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Great Sasuke v Super Delfin (Michinoku Pro; 1993)*

Man, I was so not expecting this to be as great as it was! I mean, I remembered it being good, but I didn't remember it being *this* good.

There's no real deep story to it other than it being for the UWF Jr. heavyweight title and standard heel/face formula, but they work it smartly and effectively, focusing on their strengths and masking their weaknesses by playing away from them. Like, take Sasuke, who generally isn't the best seller unless he's in there with Liger (or when he's breaking his skull for real); Delfin doesn't bust out any extended limb work or submissions that would likely be blown off down the stretch, opting to play the role of pure DICKHEAD and attempting to humiliate Sasuke by straight up pummeling him. That works to Delfin's strength of being a cocky motherfucker, and it lets Sasuke bust out his awesome highspots later on without the need to sell limb damage (or at least try to).

Delfin's really great here. This is MPro in its early days, so the Lucha Libre roots are still noticable, and although it's a hybrid Lucha-Puro style, early MPro was more Lucha than Puro - as the cocky, arrogant rudo, Delfin does a grand job. Right from the start he's all about pissing people off, ripping at Sasuke's mask, choking him across the ropes, jawing with the crowd and generally being a prick. The best instance of this is when he tries to hook Sasuke in a Boston crab, only Sasuke keeps fighting it, so Delfin gives up on that idea and just stomps Sasuke flush in the dick instead. The he gives a thumbs up to the crowd like a total douche. There's another fun spot where Sasuke is hurt on the outside and Delfin looks set to hit a Sasuke-esque dive, but stops mid-run and throws that idea out the window, just so the crowd get their hopes up for nothing. Total dick.

Much of this is Delfin controlling Sasuke through rudo tactics, some brief submissions and high impact moves. He hits a couple really choice backbreakers that look super cool and hurty. Sasuke fights back enough that the crowd are always into it, but Delfin cuts him off at the right time and then continues to piss people off. This is how I wish Dean Malenko would've worked with Rey Jr. Although Malenko's charisma doesn't even touch Delfin's (and I'm not one of the people that thinks Malenko has no charisma whatsoever).

The finishing stretch - the last 5 minutes in particular - is pretty freakin' superb. It escalates perfectly, building from spot to spot, transitioning nicely and each nearfall is a logical extension of the previous one. I love Delfin going for his trademark roll-up (you'd know it if you ever see it) and Sasuke kicking and fighting so he can't slap it on, so Delfin gets pissed and tries to maul him some more. The last couple near falls even had me believing it was over (and I've seen this before), the first coming from a springboard moonsault that Delfin kicks out of at 2.99, and the second coming from another springboard moonsault, this time from the top rope, which Delfin kicks out of at 2.99999. Delfin's all but dead at this point, so a springboard hurricanrana seals the deal, but you get the feeling that if Delfin can focus more on putting his opponent away as opposed to trying to humiliate him and piss people off in the process, he could make an even stronger challenge if they wrestle again. 

Only thing I could really complain about is that they sped up the last couple near falls quicker than they really needed to. I'm thinking that was more to do with Sasuke wanting to set up his next spot in a hurry as opposed to Delfin not wanting to sell the damage for any length of time, though. And still, it's not something terribly frustrating.

This is some really, really kick ass junior heavyweight wrestling, and stacks up very favourably with the highly praised juniors stuff from today (mostly because the latter half of this match doesn't make the former half moot, unlike a lot of juniors work these days). MPro didn't really hit its stride until 1996, but this is on par with a lot of their best stuff during their peak period from '96-mid '97. Definitely worth a look if you can find it. Actually, the Best of MPro set from IVP is what you all need to get a hold of. 12 discs of pure greatness. Grab it! Hail Delfin!

******


----------



## ECW fan

*PWG Sells Out *

Disc 1

The Musical - April 17, 2004
"American Dragon" Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe
******

The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
"Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce vs. "The Future" Frankie Kazarian
*****

The Reason For The Season - July 10, 2004
CM Punk vs. Super Dragon
****3/4*

Free Admission (Just Kidding!) - November 13, 2004
"The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels vs. Jack Evans
****1/2*


All Nude Revue - February 12, 2005
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon
****1/2*


All Star Weekend Night 1 - April 1, 2005
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
****3/4
*
Guitarmageddon - June 11, 2005
AJ Styles vs. James Gibson
****1/4*



Disc 2

2nd Anniversary Weekend Night 1 - July 9, 2005
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match - Titles vs. Masks
Arrogance ("Photogenic" Chris Bosh & Scott Lost) vs. Aerial Xpress (Quicksilver & Scorpio Sky)
****1/4*

2005 Battle of Los Angeles Night 2 - September 4, 2005
El Generico, Jack Evans, Frankie Kazarian, & Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost, Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards, & Joey Ryan
******

Astonishing X-Mas - December 18, 2005
Guerrilla Warfare Match
Super Dragon vs. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen
*****1/4*

Hollywood Globetrotters - March 4, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Title Match
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong
******

Threemendous - July 16, 2006
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Steel Cage Match
Joey Ryan vs. B-Boy
****3/4*

2006 Battle of Los Angeles Night 3 - September 3, 2006
CIMA vs. El Generico
******

All Star Weekend 4 Night 2 - November 18, 2006
El Generico vs. "The Man That Gravity Forgot" PAC
*****1/4
*

Disc 3

Based on a True Story - January 13, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
Joey Ryan vs. Human Tornado
****1/2*

Holy Diver Down - February 24, 2007
PAC vs. Kevin Steen
******

All Star Weekend 5 Night 2 - April 8, 2007
Kaz Hayashi vs. PAC
****3/4*

DDT4 Night 1 - May 19, 2007
CIMA vs. Bryan Danielson
******

DDT4 Night 2 - May 20, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
The Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark Briscoe) vs. PAC & Roderick Strong
*****1/4*

Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Tag Team Title Match
PAC & Roderick Strong vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen
******

Giant Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007
Pro Wrestling Guerrlla World Championship Title Match
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson
******​


----------



## McQueen

Wow CM Punk vs Shit Dragon was better than Styles/Gibson? I must have a different DVD.

Dragon/Davey vs Strong/Evans was a pretty poorly worked match as well.


----------



## erikstans07

Punk vs. Dragon dragged on way too long and they were going at such a slow pace, I got pretty bored.


----------



## ECW fan

I agree that the match went on to long but I think that Punk made the match very entertaining and fun. And if you guys think I'm overrating the match then go back and read some of the other ratings people posted here. Seabs and Benjo™ both gave the match ****.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

One of my all-time favorite PWG matches actually. Seeing some storytelling was a nice change of pace compared to the usual movefests and goofball antics that I kept seeing out of that company when I watched it.


----------



## vivalabrave

I gave that match ****, too. It really suprised me because I'm not a fan of Super Dragon and his 'I'm not very talented so I'm gonna be stiff to get over' style. I love a heel acting like a heel, especially on the indy scene. Punk started doing Dragon's Curb Stomp and the crowd was not pleased. He did it again and they began warming up to it. He then teased doing it again...but this time they cheered him, so he didn't do it out of spite. Later he teased it again, they booed, so he did it. Total dick, loved it.


----------



## KingCrash

*PWG – Express Written Consent*

Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre - **

B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins - **3/4

El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - ***3/4

Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher - ***1/4

*PWG World Title*
Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado - ***1/2

The Dynasty (Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. Paul London & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****

Another good show by PWG. Cabana's surprise return and the six-man main easily make the DVD a buy but Generico/Omega was fun and Aries continues being great as a heel. Can't wait for 100 when he debuts the Moose Knuckle Shuffle on Candice LaRae.​


----------



## Maxx Hero

It was a bit ploding for me. A wee bit broodish. I have it at ***1/4. Punk and Dragon's styles didn't mesh like Joe and Dragon did. I was not engaged at all.


----------



## McQueen

I thought the playing off the Curb Stomp was just about the only reedeeming thing about the match, otherwise I thought it was a bunch off bullocks which seems to be a reoccuring theme when I watch Super Dragon matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

As much as I do love Dragon, and Punk for that matter, the match was sadly disapointing in my book. Entertaning enough but nothing that special. ***1/4.

That show had quite a bit of disapointing bouts on it I thought. Lost/Ryan & Steel Cage weren't as good as I heard. But Rocky/Styles made up for it. AZUCAR~


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Pearce vs. Kazarian blew more than I expected it to. A truly tedious match to cap off a feud between two guys who had zero chemistry.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked the brawls between them. The cage wasn't anything special but I got a kick out of the other matches with chairs, tacks, tables spots and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Tarfu

KingCrash said:


> Another good show by PWG. Cabana's surprise return and the six-man main easily make the DVD a buy but Generico/Omega was fun and Aries continues being great as a heel. Can't wait for 100 when he debuts the Moose Knuckle Shuffle on Candice LaRae.


Can't wait to get my hands on it sometime this week, if not today already. 

I have a problem. Should I spend my last money on KOT (would be about time!), or save them and wait for the release of 99 & 100, which seem to be must-buys aswell?


----------



## -GP-

Ended up doing the IPW show in Sittingbourne after all. 
Basically a mate got a SatNav for his car, wanted to give it a spin and got all worked up for a road trip.

Was a last minute thing, but i'm really, REALLY glad i went.

Great crowd, not a bad match on the card, Danielson and Pac delivered in spades (easy MOTN on any other indy show), and then somehow the Leaders vs. The Thrillers tag title match went and stole the whole show by being even better.
Seriously good stuff here, definitely picking up the DVD.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-GP- said:


> Ended up doing the IPW show in Sittingbourne after all.
> Basically a mate got a SatNav for his car, wanted to give it a spin and got all worked up for a road trip.
> 
> Was a last minute thing, but i'm really, REALLY glad i went.
> 
> Great crowd, not a bad match on the card, Danielson and Pac delivered in spades (easy MOTN on any other indy show), and then somehow the Leaders vs. The Thrillers tag title match went and stole the whole show by being even better.
> Seriously good stuff here, definitely picking up the DVD.


Love when shit like that happens. Me and two of my buddies did the same thing last July (minus the SatNav) and ended up going to a show in the North of Scotland. Had about 15 people there and the main event was a cage match between two guys wearing pants that chubby ******* chicks wear to oyster festivals, plus the match sucked cocker spaniel, but we got hammered and crashed in his jeep, so all's well that end's well, I guess.

Some other guy that looked about ten hundred also bled buckets and punched a referee right in the face. 

Totally smoked anything TNA's done like a cheap cigarre.


----------



## Sephiroth

GP, how much better was Danielson/Pac in IPW than their match in ROH?


----------



## -GP-

Imagine the same match only with a longer first section, better build to moves and a finish with tons of near falls.
Oh, and none of that squashing business.


----------



## seabs

*I struggle to see how it could have been worse tbh. Their ROH match was hardly up to much considering who was in the ring.*


----------



## McQueen

Andy3000 said:


> *Great Sasuke v Super Delfin (Michinoku Pro; 1993)*
> 
> Man, I was so not expecting this to be as great as it was! I mean, I remembered it being good, but I didn't remember it being *this* good.
> 
> There's no real deep story to it other than it being for the UWF Jr. heavyweight title and standard heel/face formula, but they work it smartly and effectively, focusing on their strengths and masking their weaknesses by playing away from them. Like, take Sasuke, who generally isn't the best seller unless he's in there with Liger (or when he's breaking his skull for real); Delfin doesn't bust out any extended limb work or submissions that would likely be blown off down the stretch, opting to play the role of pure DICKHEAD and attempting to humiliate Sasuke by straight up pummeling him. That works to Delfin's strength of being a cocky motherfucker, and it lets Sasuke bust out his awesome highspots later on without the need to sell limb damage (or at least try to).
> 
> Delfin's really great here. This is MPro in its early days, so the Lucha Libre roots are still noticable, and although it's a hybrid Lucha-Puro style, early MPro was more Lucha than Puro - as the cocky, arrogant rudo, Delfin does a grand job. Right from the start he's all about pissing people off, ripping at Sasuke's mask, choking him across the ropes, jawing with the crowd and generally being a prick. The best instance of this is when he tries to hook Sasuke in a Boston crab, only Sasuke keeps fighting it, so Delfin gives up on that idea and just stomps Sasuke flush in the dick instead. The he gives a thumbs up to the crowd like a total douche. There's another fun spot where Sasuke is hurt on the outside and Delfin looks set to hit a Sasuke-esque dive, but stops mid-run and throws that idea out the window, just so the crowd get their hopes up for nothing. Total dick.
> 
> Much of this is Delfin controlling Sasuke through rudo tactics, some brief submissions and high impact moves. He hits a couple really choice backbreakers that look super cool and hurty. Sasuke fights back enough that the crowd are always into it, but Delfin cuts him off at the right time and then continues to piss people off. This is how I wish Dean Malenko would've worked with Rey Jr. Although Malenko's charisma doesn't even touch Delfin's (and I'm not one of the people that thinks Malenko has no charisma whatsoever).
> 
> The finishing stretch - the last 5 minutes in particular - is pretty freakin' superb. It escalates perfectly, building from spot to spot, transitioning nicely and each nearfall is a logical extension of the previous one. I love Delfin going for his trademark roll-up (you'd know it if you ever see it) and Sasuke kicking and fighting so he can't slap it on, so Delfin gets pissed and tries to maul him some more. The last couple near falls even had me believing it was over (and I've seen this before), the first coming from a springboard moonsault that Delfin kicks out of at 2.99, and the second coming from another springboard moonsault, this time from the top rope, which Delfin kicks out of at 2.99999. Delfin's all but dead at this point, so a springboard hurricanrana seals the deal, but you get the feeling that if Delfin can focus more on putting his opponent away as opposed to trying to humiliate him and piss people off in the process, he could make an even stronger challenge if they wrestle again.
> 
> Only thing I could really complain about is that they sped up the last couple near falls quicker than they really needed to. I'm thinking that was more to do with Sasuke wanting to set up his next spot in a hurry as opposed to Delfin not wanting to sell the damage for any length of time, though. And still, it's not something terribly frustrating.
> 
> This is some really, really kick ass junior heavyweight wrestling, and stacks up very favourably with the highly praised juniors stuff from today (mostly because the latter half of this match doesn't make the former half moot, unlike a lot of juniors work these days). MPro didn't really hit its stride until 1996, but this is on par with a lot of their best stuff during their peak period from '96-mid '97. Definitely worth a look if you can find it. Actually, the Best of MPro set from IVP is what you all need to get a hold of. 12 discs of pure greatness. Grab it! Hail Delfin!
> 
> ******


I watched this today and holy fuck was it a lot of fun. There were some moments were it was just draging along but between Delphin's rudo-as-fuck persona and Sasuke's I don't give a fuck if I crush my own skull i'm going to do all kinds of crazy shot persona they clicked pretty well.

I'd go with the same rating as Andy did and you all should try and find this match. Good times.


----------



## vivalabrave

Andy actually got me to watch it too. Here's what I said on another board:

"At first when I was watching it, I was thinking, well this is OK but I'm not sure if I'm gonna be feeling four star love by the end. Then it really picked up. I loved how Delfin got the crowd on his side by taunting for them, then doing it again, and THEN faking the suicide attempt to say fuck you. He built up their hopes that he was gonna fly, and by the time he pointed at Sasuke on the outside, the whole crowd was believing he was gonna do it. WRONG. Awesome. Didn't see Andy mention this, although maybe I missed it, but Sasuke took a nice little shit kicking. Great story of Delfin being a confident prick, but Sasuke has to much stamina and Delfin starts to grow frustrated. Like big time. He gets so desperate that he HAS to fly off the top onto Sasuke because Sasuke just won't stay down. Then he hits Sasuke with a chair and I'm barely able to comprehend that this is going on in 1993 Japan. Crowd is like 100% behind Sasuke too. Very weird to see a Japanese crowd act like this. It seriously felt like an ECW or ROH crowd. Again, mindboggling for 1993. Finishing sequence goes a tad too long, and the finish itself doesn't come off as clean as they hoped it would, but this as a great example of a match that tricks you into thinking one thing about it and then you realize that the it was all apart of the grand scheme of things for the overall structure of the match.

Rating is somewhere around ***3/4 -****. I'm probably at the latter if I had to pick one, but it could go either way when I rewatch this for the second time in about 20 years."


----------



## McQueen

I think between his antics here and his match as Super Ligerfin at the BOSJ's I need to start watching some more of that motherfucker. He is REALLY entertaining, Delphin and SUWA trying to out dick each other would have been uncomprehendable greatness.


----------



## Obfuscation

Guess no one is gonna be nice and give me a link to that match. Better not be hard to find or else I might have to give someone a yazuza kick upside the head.


----------



## vivalabrave

> Delfin vs Sasuke, UWA title, title vs mask, MPro 7/24/93. One of the first big matches in company history as Sasuke takes on uber-rudo Delfin. Tons of heat, and Delfin is beyond awesome in his cockiness. 179 MB.


It's on THE SITE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Must of missed something, because idk what THE SITE is. Pardon my seemingly noobish attempt to ask on this, but may need another hint.


----------



## vivalabrave

PM'ed you the details.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

McQueen said:


> I think between his antics here and his match as Super Ligerfin at the BOSJ's I need to start watching some more of that motherfucker. He is REALLY entertaining, Delphin and SUWA trying to out dick each other would have been uncomprehendable greatness.


His stuff on that MPro set is generally always as fun, btw. His run in late '96-'97 put him up there with Liger, Ohtani, Kanemoto, TAKA, Samurai & Togo as one of the best juniors in Japan during that time. Considering how completely stacked those years were for work, that's pretty good going.


Watched *Sabu v Koji Kanemoto from 5/3/95 (New Japan) *last night, and I'm wondering what kind of shit whoever decided to put the Jr. Title on Sabu was smoking at the time, because he's kinda not very good. He writes a book on how to kick your own ass in this, literally having to sell the beating he dishes on HIMSELF (actually, I don't think he's so much as "selling" for much of this as opposed to legit breaking his ass bone on some retarded bump). There's this spot early on where he fucking murders Kanemoto with a sunset filp powerbomb from inside the ring out to the floor, and at that point I was expecting Koji to bump like a loon to keep up with him. My fears were soon extinguished when Sabu tries the exact same spot again, but botches it COMPLETELY and ends up tossing himself onto the concrete, landing flat on his back without making any contact whatsoever with anybody else. I laughed heartily and rewound frequently. Then he tries to slingshot himself into the ring, but lands on his bad leg and kinda crumples in a heap. Koji kicks him in the face lots for involving him in this parade of spaztics (well, one spaztic). Sabu fucks a bunch of stuff up and he's pretty terrible. Koji manages to somewhat save it by being a dickwad and stiffing Sabu in the face. In fairness to Sabu, the crowd are *really* behind him in this. He picks up a table and the place pops huge. Then he does that spot where he sets it up against the ring barrier, puts someone on top of it and jumps onto it from inside the ring by using a folding chair as a lift-off pad. Not sure how often he used to connect with that, but there's no way Koji wasn't NOT moving. Sabu dies. Again. He tries plenty of other stuff... usually fails, though. There's some retarded moonsault in there somewhere. Neat. Try to wrestle, you useless sack of shit. Koji kills him lots and actually drags this into not only passable, but *good* territory. Some fucking how. There's a story of "mentally challenged idiot trying to usurp the junior dickhead by taking the mentality of 'If I don't die the first time, I'll do it a second time' and applying it to wrestling" in there somewhere, and I'm generally easily amused, so I kinda dug this. It's more hilarious than good, though. Koji wins, thankfully. Sabu wins the title back a couple months later. WHY?! I watch this and imagine Sabu and RVD sitting under a tree getting blazed and Rob saying "Remember that time you wrestled Koji Kanemoto in Japan?" and Sabu going "Yeah, that was cool. They loved me." and Rob going "Yeah... but you fuckin' sucked, dude." and Sabu going "No I didn't! They were losing their shit for me." and Rob going "Yeah, because you managed to beat the shit out of yourself. Pass the blunt, retard." and Sabu using one of Rob's vintage Green Lantern comics as a roach. Yeah... I guarantee you that's happened. You want all this. It's a couple stars.


----------



## Platt

Video wire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltJNf5RDNbg


----------



## KingKicks

lol at Jimmy Jacobs the Pirate.

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night One*

Brad Attitude vs. Shawn Osbourne
_Couldn't get into this at all._ **½*

Bison Smith vs. Sal Rinauro
_"WHO'S THE MAN BABY!"_ *½**

Kenny King, Rhett Titus and Chasyn Rance vs. Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens and Bobby Dempsey
_First show after Caged Collision and I'm already sick of Dempsey. Decent little six man tag._ ***¼*

Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries
_Meh, Ok match I guess._ **¾*

The Age of The Fall vs. Bryan Danielson and Jerry Lynn
_Fun tag match. Hopefully Jacobs/Danielson III happens sometime soon._ ****¼

Non-Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright
_Good match. Crowd was quite into it as well._ ****¼-***½

Non-Title Match*
Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. Dark City Fight Club
_DCFC were better then expected._ *****

Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
_Great main event. If there is one thing Black is excellent at, it's selling an injury. He sold his ribs the entire match. _******

_*Not a very good show. Thank god for the main event*_​


----------



## erikstans07

That's a pretty shitty videowire, highlighted by the Ernie Osiris/Grizzly Redwood feud. WTF is that?

Grizzly can cut a promo though lol.


----------



## peep4life

Seriously, is ROH trying to sell me on Redwood vs Osiris. I know a lot of wrestlers are injured, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## KingCrash

Redwood/Osiris, third hottest feud in the company behind Wolves/Steen and the one that will never end, Claudio/Albright.

Oh and Kevin, how about you drop 20 lbs. And you wonder why your knee is acting up again.


----------



## thabigo

The last videowire was so depressing.

Grizzly vs Osiris .. really now


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH has stickied it on its board and disallowed any comments being posted in regards to it.


----------



## KingCrash

Of course they did. When you spend twice as much time showcasing two useless workers then trying to advertise your shows, there's a problem. God forbid someone tries to point this out.


----------



## KaijuFan

God forbid a company trying to invest some time in the lower card roster to try and elevate them. Jeez, if there wasn't anything progressed then you'd be complaining about how it's a dull and standard videowire. Maybe they couldn't film anything of anyone because they've been injured eh? I'd rather them give time to Osirus/Griz in a meaningless videowire than take up time on a show.


----------



## erikstans07

KaijuFan said:


> *God forbid a company trying to invest some time in the lower card roster to try and elevate them.* Jeez, if there wasn't anything progressed then you'd be complaining about how it's a dull and standard videowire. Maybe they couldn't film anything of anyone because they've been injured eh? I'd rather them give time to Osirus/Griz in a meaningless videowire than take up time on a show.


Seriously? Those two guys are about as over as they'll ever be. There's no "elevating" them. There are plenty of guys on the roster that aren't injured that could have done promos.

They could have not announced Danielson's partner til the videowire and had Black introduce Steen. I'm sure Black's not too injured to talk at a camera.

Chris Hero could have done a promo about how he's gonna be champ and then barrel right through Sonjay in his first defense.

We could have heard from The Embassy about their six-man tag and Joey's first singles match in ROH on Saturday against Colt.

The champ's always a good choice for the videowire, seeing as how he's... the champ.

Colt Cabana. Nuff said.

Kenny King & Rhett Titus are gonna be Super Smash Brothers' first opponents in ROH, they could have cut a promo about how they're gonna just destroy em and they won't amount to anything in ROH.

All that being said... Osiris and Grizzly don't even have matches that have been publicly announced for this weekend!!!!


----------



## macs182

I lol'd at the fans chanting "dissapointing"...wtf was that?


----------



## Tarfu

macs182 said:


> I lol'd at the fans chanting "dissapointing"...wtf was that?


Pretty much what everyone would say. Ofcourse I haven't seen much of their recent battling, but thus far, the feud has been forced and uninteresting.


----------



## vivalabrave

WTF happened to the videowire? Did ROH really get so embarrassed that they had to take it down? That's kinda funny.


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao That was fast. This will probably mean less vidwires in the future but glad to see that one gone.


----------



## Meteora2004

*RING OF HONOR 2002-2004 DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!*

You can now purchase all in stock Ring of Honor DVD's from 2002-2004 for the special sale price of only $8 each. This is a special three day sale available while supplies last. Don't miss the opportunity to pick up classic ROH events on DVD at this low price.

2002 Shows:
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams Ironman Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)


2003 Shows:
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; CM Punk vs. Raven)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)


2004 Shows:
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Six matches determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest final match)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. CM Punk; Scramble Cage Melee Match)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
-All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs with Bobby Heenan vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans with Jim Cornette)

Sale ends Saturday night, midnight EST. Prices only valid on new orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Good while supplies last!!!

Also, here's the cover for Steel City Clash:










I kinda like it; it's going to be available in Boston and Edison this weekend, then put up on the site Sunday, according to ROHHelp.

Also, I'm thinking of picking up Glory by Honor, Death Before Dishonor and the Reborn shows from the $8 sale; are those worth picking up?


----------



## peep4life

Hey, a recent ROH show I might actually buy, mostly for the triumphant return of Matt Cross.:side:


----------



## KingKicks

Looking forward to Steel City Clash. May buy it next week actually.


----------



## seabs

*First show this year from ROH that looks like it would be worth the purchase.*


----------



## erikstans07

Damn, I was hoping for the 7th Anniversary Show to be released this weekend. I guess that's smart though, since releasing both would hurt the amount of buys for Steel City Clash.


----------



## Sephiroth

On paper, Steel City Clash looks very good. But depending on how good Lynn/Claudio/Albright and the AOTF tag thing is, it could be even more stellar. 

Danielson/Quack, the main event, and Aries/Strong all look great.


----------



## erikstans07

I might actually shell out the $20 for Steel City Clash, along with picking up 1 or 2 of the $8 DVD's.


----------



## Meteora2004

After reading some reviews, I think I'll be picking up ASE instead of GBH.


----------



## Obfuscation

I credit El Generico & Mike Quackenbush for the reason being as to why fans want Steel City Clash...



Solid card overall. Hard to believe I have the least amount of interest in Roddy's match. Damn boring Aries.


----------



## erikstans07

Hailsabin said:


> I credit El Generico & Mike Quackenbush for the reason being as to why fans want Steel City Clash...
> 
> 
> *
> Solid card overall. Hard to believe I have the least amount of interest in Roddy's match. Damn boring Aries.*


Wow, never heard that before. If Aries is boring, so is Roddy, and that's certainly not the truth.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Meteora2004 said:


> *RING OF HONOR 2002-2004 DVD'S- ONLY $8 EACH!!!*
> 
> You can now purchase all in stock Ring of Honor DVD's from 2002-2004 for the special sale price of only $8 each. This is a special three day sale available while supplies last. Don't miss the opportunity to pick up classic ROH events on DVD at this low price.
> 
> 2002 Shows:
> -The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
> -Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
> -Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
> -All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
> -Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson
> 
> 2003 Shows:
> -One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
> 
> 2004 Shows:
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Six matches determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest final match)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs I Quit match; Rocky Romero & Homicide vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans; appearances by Mick Foley and Ricky Steamboat)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs with Bobby Heenan vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans with Jim Cornette)
> 
> Sale ends Saturday night, midnight EST. Prices only valid on new orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Good while supplies last!!!


Get those DVDs in this sale.


----------



## Obfuscation

Austin Aries is insanely boring. No matter who he faces, I usually get turned off during his matches. 

Aries got dull to me at the start of 2006.


----------



## erikstans07

Hailsabin said:


> Austin Aries is insanely boring. No matter who he faces, I usually get turned off during his matches.
> 
> Aries got dull to me at the start of 2006.


Funny stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only thing that is funny is how you think I'm wrong. It's an opinion dude. If you like him that's great, more power to ya. I don't and learn to live with it.


----------



## erikstans07

I can live with it, lol. I just think it's funny that you're the only person I've ever heard say that they don't like Aries. Is it a coincidence that everyone likes him? Probably not. No one else in the world thinks he's boring.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've talked with other people who don't happen to like him. And umm, just because people like him and I don't, doesn't mean I'm wrong. That's just like...really stupid logic, tbf.


----------



## Sephiroth

I currently fucking hate Aries right now. The gimmick change was stupid. I miss 2005 heel champ Aries.


----------



## Obfuscation

I couldn't agree more, Sephiroth. I was hoping this gimmick change would at least give me some more interest in the guy, but it didn't. Kinda made it worse in a way actually.


----------



## erikstans07

I agree that Aries was awesome before the gimmick change, but his current gimmick is brilliant and more unique.


----------



## Sephiroth

Being Joey Ryan isn't a gimmick, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Aries being a ripoff of Joey Ryan isn't brillian or unique.


----------



## erikstans07

Haha they aren't using the same gimmick. They're close, but they're not the same. Besides, a shit-ton of gimmicks in wrestling can be likened to shit-tons of others.


----------



## Lost10

Meteora2004 said:


> 2003 Shows:
> -One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
> -Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; CM Punk vs. Raven)
> -Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
> -Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
> -Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
> -Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
> -Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
> -Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
> -Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)
> 
> 
> 2004 Shows:
> -At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
> -ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
> -World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
> -Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Six matches determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest final match)
> -Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
> -Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. CM Punk; Scramble Cage Melee Match)
> -Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
> -Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
> -Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)
> -All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Austin Aries; CM Punk vs. Spanky; Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide; Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs with Bobby Heenan vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans with Jim Cornette)


Hey guys

Can you suggest me 2 of those DVDs to buy?


----------



## erikstans07

Lost10 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can you suggest me 2 of those DVDs to buy?


I'm getting the Reborn shows. Also, you might want Death Before Dishonor, Midnight Express Reunion, One Year Anniversary Show or Night of the Butcher.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1 and All Star Extravaganza II are the most stacked cards.


----------



## vivalabrave

Samoa Joe © vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title; World Title Classic)

Punk says before the match that his win-loss record isn’t the best, but when it comes to big matches, no one is better. Joe says that there have been many men step before him as challenger, and every one of them has left the same. What makes Punk think he’s gonna be any different? This is Joe’s 20th defense and Punk’s 1st shot at the title.

Punk acts cocky at the beginning before Joe uses the tree trunks he calls legs to send a message to him. He then dominates Punk on the mat with ease. This is gonna be another quick defense for Joe, at least that’s how it seems in the beginning for everyone in the building…everyone except for CM Punk. You see, every one of Joe’s title defenses had been less than 20 minutes up to this point. Punk knows this and his main mission is to stretch out this match as long as possible to take away the stamina of Samoa Joe. Punk has no problems with going 30 minutes or even an hour. He had done it multiple times all over the Indy scene. He just needs to take Joe’s offense long enough to wear him down. Only problem is…well….Samoa Joe is 270 pounds and hits like a linebacker, so that’s not always going to be easy. 

Punk is more than game to get physical, and that pretty much pisses Joe off. He’s pretty much falling right into Punk’s hands here as they then start going all 90’s NJPW super juniors on it. Joe has never had to be too cerebral in his matches. He just uses his God given talent and strength to usually come out victorious. He annihilates Punk with elbows and kicks against the rope, but Punk covered up and took it all without hesitation. Joe is already a little winded and Punk is mocking him. Joe even gets his patented offense (face wash, sitting kick, knee drop) avoided by Punk. For one of the first times in his reign as Champion, Joe is forced to take a breather on the outside of the ring. That’s a big deal. Cool moment as Joe owns a fan on the outside, then Punk goes out and owns the same fan, then they go back in the ring and Joe extends his hand for the high five, but Punk jumps at him and gets the headlock again. In another cool spot, Joe goes for his patented knee drop which Punk has already avoided. Punk avoids it once more, but this time Joe saw it coming and gets it anyway. Joe is slowly learning, and that’s a scary thing. He gets a super cocky cover to reemphasize the point that he’s back in control. His ego gets the best of him as he goes for a stalling suplex, but it takes so much out of him that he can barely go for the cover. Punk gets right back into control because of this. Joe is huffing and puffing for air now, while Punk is just hitting his stride. This is unlike anything Joe has ever been apart of. 

Punk even goes for Joe’s Ole kick on the outside. Joe gets up before he can connect, but the psychological damage has been done. Joe takes that as an insult, and proceeds to KILL Punk. Enough of this headlock shit, it’s time to die little boy. Joe gets all his offense in this time with ease. Joe is tired though, so he’s forced to catch his breath while applying a headlock with his legs. Joe’s lack of stamina is the only reason Punk’s still alive right now. If he had connected with this at the 10 minute mark, it’d only be a matter of time. The two men trade offense and Punk is the one left standing. Joe is dead tired now, and CM Punk is the cockroach that survived the nuclear attack. Punk knows it’s time to end it. He uses the sleeper and it’s bought as a legit end. All of the headlocks have paid off and come down to this. Joe fights out a couple times but damn, he so tired he can’t keep escaping. Joe destroys Punk with a desperation kick to escape. That might be all he has left though. Punk gets the biggest offensive move of the match with the top rope back drop suplex, but you can already guess that he’s too tired to get a quick cover. They’re doing a great job of selling the length of the match, while also keeping the match going at a high pace. The most important move of the match happens as Joe reverses a Shining Wizard into a kneed breaker that injures Punk’s already shot knees. About a minute later, Punk hits the Pepsi Fucking Plunge…but alas his knees are too hurt and he can’t even get a cover as he falls out of the ring. Crowd has been on their feet since about 30 minutes in, and they totally bought that as the finish. Punk gets back in and realizes he has almost no time left, so he gets a quick amount of offense, before Joe Dragon Screws him. Pretty brilliant as Joe knows that there is relatively no time left, so he’s just trying to take out Punk long enough to retain. They trade desperate offense before the time limit expires.

After the match, Punk puts over the ROH title as something worth fighting an hour over, and proclaims it the most important belt in North America.

Only real drawbacks were that it kind of felt like they were trying to go an hour at the end of the match and there were some miscommunications. Having an hour match is certainly not easy though so something simple like Joe not ducking Punk’s missed clothesline when he was supposed to doesn’t really affect the match that much. Still brilliantly put together and not really something that you see every day in post 1990s North America. The headlocks worked perfectly in relation to the story of the match where Punk tried to wear down Joe enough to win. BTW, If anyone reading this had not seen this series, be sure to watch them in order. This is the first one in case your mother dropped you on you head.

*****1/2*

Joe vs. Punk II review soon...


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey guys...who the fuck is John Mercer and who's dick did he suck to become a mod in OW?


----------



## Blasko

I agree with Gary. 

What the fuck and who is this dictator taking my boy toys position?!


----------



## Platt

Sephiroth said:


> Hey guys...who the fuck is John Mercer and who's dick did he suck to become a mod in OW?


Damned if I know :no:


----------



## Blasko

We have Eric and Platt

YEAH. NEW MOD.


----------



## Derek

Blasko, you're taking to retirement about as well as Mick Foley.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sephiroth said:


> Hey guys...who the fuck is John Mercer and who's dick did he suck to become a mod in OW?


He likes the Briscoes. Guess that's enough reason for him to qualify...


----------



## Sephiroth

Hailsabin said:


> He likes the Briscoes. Guess that's enough reason for him to qualify...


Liking the Briscoes just makes him a ROHbot, not an OWer. Seriously, who likes the Briscoes anymore? They've sucked since 07.


----------



## McQueen

I like *ABLAS* myself.


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Liking the Briscoes just makes him a ROHbot, not an OWer. Seriously, who likes the Briscoes anymore? They've sucked since 07.


I like the Briscoes... :argh:

Seriously though, I do. I don't see what woulda changed peoples' minds about them.


----------



## McQueen

All their matches are pretty much the same and they way over do shit. I think I was the first one to sour on the Briscoes.


----------



## KingCrash

erikstans07 said:


> I like the Briscoes... :argh:
> 
> Seriously though, I do. I don't see what woulda changed peoples' minds about them.


Because the Briscoes were pushed so damn hard people got tired of them.

Because their promos suck: "Man Up, drinking, mumble, mumble, fight tonight, repeat"

Because Mark inevitably gets hurt leaving Jay to flounder around in useless singles matches trying to stay relevant until Mark gets back, leading into a push right up until Mark gets hurt again.

All that said, hopefully this time Mark doesn't do anything stupid long enough for an actual Wolves/Briscoes feud to happen, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## McQueen

I should start a poll on if Mark Briscoe or Kurt Angle is the next wrestler to paralyze themself. Horrible yes, but sadly i'm completely convinced they are both well on their way to doing it.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

McQueen said:


> All their matches are pretty much the same and they way over do shit. I think I was the first one to sour on the Briscoes.


F4W Board long before you.


----------



## McQueen

I don't doubt that either.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Bryan use to find some stupid fucking reasons to hate on them.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night Two*

Jerry Lynn vs. Shawn Osbourne
_Ok opener but I'm really not a fan of Osbourne._ ***¼*

Kenny King and Rhett Titus vs. The British Lions
_The British Lions suck but King still owns._ **½*

Bison Smith vs. John Kermon
_30 second squash...."WHO'S THE MAN BABY!"_ *¼**

Davey Richards vs. Kevin Steen
_Really good match, Steen's best singles in quite awhile._ ****½*

The Age of the Fall vs. Tyler Black and Necro Butcher
_Fun tag match that was better then expected._ ***¾*

Austin Aries vs. Brad Attitude
_Very fun match, the crowd really got into A Double._ ****¼

Six Man Tag Team Match*
Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens and Brent Albright vs. Dark City Fight Club and Francisco Ciatso
_Very enjoyable hard hitting six man. Ciatso wasn't that impressive but DCFC were pretty good._ ****¼-***½*

Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico
_Up until Bison interfered, this reminded me of old ROH. Bit of fun at the beginning and then right into a great wrestling match._ *****

ROH World Title Match*
Nigel McGuinness vs. D’Lo Brown
_Ok World Title match even though I must admit that Nigel thinking D'Lo was Savio Vega was the highlight._ ****¼-***½*

*I actually thought the show was pretty good and my favourite so far of 09 (Not counting SOH IV or TNP 09). A nice surprise was the crowd was pretty hot for the majority of the show.*​


----------



## seabs

*Mark's a tool. I dont mind Jay in singles action though. Mark just seems dead cert on killing himself literally every match though. Every show is the same when they're together though. I used to like them but not a fan of them currently.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

The Briscoes wrestle a style that I generally dislike, but strangely enough, I actually don't mind them too much. Haven't seen them do anything in about a year, but I could tolerate them all the way up to the point that I stopped giving half a shit about the company they wrestle in.


----------



## vivalabrave

KingCrash said:


> Because their promos suck: "Man Up, drinking, mumble, mumble, fight tonight, repeat"


I actually LOVE their promos. It's an amusing gimmick to me that differenciates them from a lot of guys on the mainstream. I still love 'em as a team too, as long as they don't crowd brawl. Can't stand that.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Samoa Joe © vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title; Joe vs. Punk II)

Punk cuts a promo before the show in the ring. Joe couldn’t beat him and now they’re in Chicago, Punk’s hometown, and that’s gonna be the difference. You see, Punk’s taken many beatings before, particularly in this city when he was younger. Some kids came to his house once when he was eating dinner, and he scraped and clawed, and he didn’t look pretty after it was over, but he won…he won because they CAME TO HIS HOUSE, just like Joe’s doing tonight. Mick Foley and Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat are going to be in attendance (Foley in particular called this the greatest match he’s ever seen live). Punk DARES Joe to ring his doorbell tonight. He says there’s no way he’s gonna be beat in Chicago. A fucking masterpiece of a promo that I completely forgot ever existed. 

Punk has “Home” written on his wrist tape. For what it’s worth, this is Dave Meltzer’s 1st “***** match” in 7 years. The original main event of this show was Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino, but Corino had a prioir commitment he had to fufill in Japan. Punk is the overwhelming crowd favorite here, but Joe still has his supporters. 

Handshake to start, which is something that Joe tried to have in the first match before Punk blew him off a bit. This shows that Joe earned Punk’s respect by lasting an hour in Dayton 4 months prior. Joe shoves Punk down on a lockup. He knows he’s in Punk’s backyard, and that was his way of marking his turf. They may be in Chicago, but this ring is where Joe is King. He shoves Punk again, and even tries a third time, but Punk crisply counters into a sleek pinfall attempt. “Almost had ya Joe.” Announcers do a great job in here I should say. They say that Punk’s tag partner and best friend, Colt Cabana beat Joe with a similar rollup type maneuver. They also say that Joe beat Cabana not that long a go IN CHICAGO, so Joe is not intimidated by the home town guy. They mat wrestle, but this time unlike their first match, Punk gets the upper hand with a take down. Things are clearly going his way tonight, and that frustrates Joe who doesn’t give a clean break moments later. More mat stuff, but this time Punk gets Joe into the corner…and gives him a clean break unlike Joe did for him. Punk is all about the head games tonight.

Punk knows that the headlock worked to near perfection in their previous match, so he smartly goes back to it here. Joe is able to counter out of it quicker than he did in the last match. He knows that Punk’s strategy is to wear him down, but this time Joe is prepared for it. Punk is too quick so he’s able to grad the headlocks right after there’s an opening in Joe’s defense. I should really note how crisp everything looks here. That’s not normally something that Punk is great at. I’ve called him “The least crisp great wrestler ever,” but on this night he is making me eat my words. Joe is getting super frustrated that this match is going the way the last one went, which is in Punk’s favor, so he plays heel by not breaking in the ropes again. He even tries to give Punk a taste of his own medicine via chin lock, but Punk reverses it to another front headlock. Punk is wrestling Joe perfectly, and that’s the only way to end Joe’s title run. Joe refuses to break in the corner again, but Punk’s quickness gives him the advantage to ground Joe once more. Punk has changed up his style from the first match great here. He used the rope-a-dope style there, and even though it wore down Joe, it still took a lot out of Punk, which lead to him not being able to capitalize on the offense so much towards the end of the match. Punk is not using the rope-a-dope here, but he’s staying with what he thinks will win him the title tonight, the headlock. Joe will be worn down and Punk will still be fresh towards the end. All Punk wants is 45 minutes of Hell, then he has 15 minutes left to win the title against a tired monster. 

Joe is a smart monster though, so he challenges Punk to a shoulder block clash in the middle of the ring. This will wear down Punk a little and give Joe the offensive opening that he needs. Plus, there’s no way that Punk won’t bite at a chance to one up Joe in front of his friends and family. Punk tries to trick Joe like he did in their first match where he faked running off the ropes and got another headlock, but this time Joe has it scouted and gets his first burst of offensive fury on Punk. Punk is unstoppable tonight though, and he gets the best of Joe AGAIN before Joe can string together more offense. Joe goes to the floor out of frustration just like in their first match. Maybe Joe can’t beat Punk? Maybe pure strength and impressive agility won’t get him by so easily tonight? Joe shows more frustration than he ever has before as he kicks the guardrail at a fan. Chicago is getting to him. In Dayton, he just mocked a Punk fan, but here it’s…different. He isn’t king of this environment, and that scares the behemoth. Joe is super hesitant to lock up with Punk again. He’s not himself and Punk knows it. Punk, sending a message to prove that he’s in control, actually gets a lifting takedown on Joe from behind him. It took a little out of Punk to do that, but getting in Joe’s head is the main key here. Whether it’s because Punk used a little energy there or not, Joe is able to finally counter Punk’s counters and ends up on top of Punk. Instead of hitting him, he gets up and slaps Punk on the back. Joe is saying he’s back in control with that. Punk is smart, so he bangs on the turnbuckle pad to try and get the crowd back into it. He knows that the crowd is getting to Joe, so he’s gonna try to turn the tide back in his favor. Joe is un-phased and gets another burst of offense. Punks tries to answer that but Joe simply kicks him in the face. Punk tried to change his strategy and it cost him a bruise there. Joe gets his first control segment of the match, but Punk knows that Joe being in control in a death sentence, so he smartly targets Joe’s arm. They get into a striking battle, which PUNK WINS. Punk knows how rare that is so he quickly goes back to working the arm. He even hits the rope-walk legdrop to the arm, which the announcer notes that he hasn’t done in 2 years. This match is just perfect, and we haven’t even gotten to the best part yet. 

You just knew that Joe was gonna connect with a huge strike sooner or later and he finally does here. He goes for his patented offense, but again Punk has that scouted. It’s like he read the “How to Beat Samoa Joe” handbook. Now when Joe tries to escape the headlock, Punk just holds on to the lion’s injured paw and stays in control. Joe knows he’s in trouble, so in probably the smartest move of his career, he falls through the ropes to the outside. Punk still has the headlock even after that, but all Joe wanted was an opening as he KILLS Punk with a backdrop suplex on the foor. This is officially the turning point of the match. 

Punk’s quickness has been taken away. His back is now shot. Punk realizes that he has to go for broke now. He needs to get back into Joe’s head, so after he counters the facewash, he gets one of his own. He’s lost a step though so Joe counters his offense with some of his own. Punk is desperate so he goes for a springboard cross body, but he hit that in their first match and Joe remembers it and moves with ease. He even gets the stalling suplex he got in the first match, but unlike in Dayton, he is more conditioned and it doesn’t take much out of him, while it just destroys Punk’s back. To show how much he’s in control, he connects with the leg sweep even after Punk had just countered it seconds before hand. All the counters in Punk’s arsenal aren’t going to save him now. Joe works over the back some more. Literally everything they’re doing makes sense here. Joe just kills Punk now. Just a massacre. Joe knows he can’t be beaten…ever. He emphasizes his dominance with an insulting cover on Punk. It’s all but over. But wait! Desperation Hurricanrana! Punk knows it’s now or never and connects with a Suicide Dive. The crowd is back in his corner. He even connects with Joe’s Ole Kick. Blasphemy! Joe is gonna murder bitches now. First attempt at the Ole Kick is blocked, but Joe eventually gets it. The match then goes into full nonstop badass-ness. The announcers are marking out so even they have to leave to booth to go into the crowd to watch. The crowd is full in to it too. They’re banging Punk’s entrance music on the guardrail. They can feel a title change. 

It’s really hard to describe how great it gets so I won’t even try. Punk getting the Anaconda Vice on Joe’s hurt arm forcing Joe to go the ropes for like the first time ever is pretty fabulous. As is the look on Punk’s face when he gets the Devil’s Lock DDT and thinks it’s over. One of my favorite nearfalls happens as well when Punk hits the Shining Wizard out of no where and Joe drapes his hand across the rope to save the title. Punk tries everything to get the win, but Joe can’t be beat with just anything. Punk is running out of offense and time. It has to be now. Pepsi…Plunge. Joe’s weakness. The confrontation on the tope turnbuckle is the stuff legends are made of. The crowd is begging for Punk to connect with the Plunge. It doesn’t happen. Time Limit Draw. FUCK.

Crowd wants more time, but alas it was not to be. Punk gives the title to Joe and shakes his hand. Joe walks away still the champion, still unbeatable in title matches. Punk walks out to a standing ovation. A hometown hero. 

Punk claims neither man can beat the other in 60 minutes. He knows for a fact that the Pepsi Plunge can beat Joe, but he’s not sure the Muscle Buster can beat him. He wants Joe with no time limit. Joe says that Punk’s 2nd chance was his last. He did his job and Punk didn’t do his. No more opportunities.

What can I say that I haven’t already? This is one of the greatest matches I’ve ever seen. Everything came together and everything made sense. The drama was off the charts, it had an epic atmosphere and it had every intangible that you could think of. If that isn’t a five star rating, I don’t know what is. 

*******


----------



## Maxx Hero

I haven't watched Joe vs. Punk II in ages, but I know I wouldn't give it five. I couldn't get into it. I don't like Joe or Punk that much, and this match seemed forced to me.

I don't know how we lost this topic on the last page, but how about Aries and Ryan as a team. It would be better than them with their respective groups now. I like Aries, but he is better as without a gimmick, look at him in fall and spring 07, I thought that was the best time for him because he focused on delivering great matches.

I used to be a huge Briscoe mark, but after awhile the no sells and repeditive nature killed them for me. I don't think I have a Briscoe match over **** since Man Up, only match close was the SCOH III match with AOTF, and that is an even ****.


----------



## seabs

*Joe/Punk II is a five star match absolutely any day of the week for me. One of my favourite matches EVER.*


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG Astonishing X-Mas*

Alex Shelley vs. Scott Lost ******

Top Gun Talwar & Quicksilver vs. Ronin & NEMESIS ****¼*

Colt Cabana vs. Scorpio Sky *****

Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs. 2 Skinny Black Guys (Human Tornado & El Generico) ****¾* 

*PWG Heavyweight Title*
Joey Ryan vs. Chris Kanyon ****

Davey Richards vs. Samoa Joe ****½*

Christopher Daniels, B-Boy, Petey Williams & Alex Koslov vs. Frankie Kazarian, Chris Sabin, TJ Perkins & Rocky Romero ****½-***¾*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen ******

Didn't get my copy of Express Written Consent yet, so I decided to feed my PWG hunger with an older show. And a very good show. The opener was phenomenal. Loved every bit of it. Sue me for overrating, I dare you! The rest of the show was solid too: everything from breathtaking spotfest and comedy to an absolute WAR in the main event. Despite a little no-selling here and there, and the long wait for something to actually happen in the beginning, this match was pretty much awesome. Stiff as fuck. Makes me wonder if these two had any real life beef at the time aswell...
​


----------



## McQueen

I would agree with those rating TARFU but Ryan/Kanyon literally knocked me out the first time I watched it and I wasn't even that tired. I tried watching it again and I just couldn't so that match gets a big fat DUD to me.

Shame since I actually rather enjoyed Kanyon/Mortis in WCW.


----------



## Tarfu

The match wasn't even remotely special or anything, but I didn't think it was DUD worthy either. I've seen worse, to be honest.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

has anyone seen the genital art of making an enemy if so ratings?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH sale

35% off for orders under $50 code: may35
40% off for orders over $50 code: may40

Of course, none of the DVDs that are new/coming soon AND interesting besides Steel City Clash are available during this sale. Fuck them for pulling WM25, Backlash, and Savage.


----------



## erikstans07

Just picked up Steel City Clash and Final Battle 2005. $33.95

Also, bombshell for the people like me that are wondering why there isn't a better copy of Ki/KENTA on the internet... I will upload it when I get it 

Also got FIP Bring The Pain


----------



## seabs

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> has anyone seen the genital art of making an enemy if so ratings?


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/6998171-post3879.html

Definitely get it. You wont be dissapointed.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

"genital art of making an enemy"? I was half expecting that to actually be the name of the show, since it's PWG and all that. genital art > gentle art, anyway.

Gonna have to make a purchase from ROH, I think. Mike's Joe/Punk series review has convinced me to pick up the DVDs, or at least Joe vs. Punk II (unless Seabridge can point me to good quality downloads ).


Watched the last two matches from Unified yesterday afternoon, and they really push the show into "favourite show ever" territory. I yammered about them on another board, so I'll go for the old C&P job:

Still on the Brian Danielson high (while thinking about the best matches of the decade, for whatever reason I started to think about that), I went ahead and dug out one of my favourite ROH shows ever; Unified. The Danielson/Nigel match gets frequent match of the decade praise thrown its way, and while I don’t love it quite as much as the consensus, it’s still kinda, sorta good, I guess. I didn’t remember this being as hate-filled, but that’s probably because I forgot that Danielson used to be a heel in 2006 (and a damn good one). I’m not really sure why I’m not head-over-heels for this, because they don’t do anything that I dislike or whatever, but I just never got the “5 stars” feel for it (not that it really matters, though, because I’d still say it’s ****1/2. I just like to be awkward). There’s so much clout and surliness and HATE in a lot of this, especially the second half and ESPECIALLY after Nigel busts his head open hard-way on the ring post (which is an incredibly awesome yet incredibly stupid spot given the whole “concussions in pro-wrestling” thing). Danielson’s dive into the crowd is just insane. There’s no real technique to it like you see from a lot of guys busting out the crazy dives; it’s not “cool” looking... it’s just him launching himself into a bunch of people with the intention of hurting one person in amongst it... and that makes it fucking AWESOME. Every time I see him do it I actually brace myself because I’m expecting him to paralyze himself. Then he hits it and I exhale and think “yeah… he’s the fuggin’ man”. When Nigel finally manages to crawl into the ring and hulk-up, it’s such a great moment. I mean, the place is fucking LOSING it! Danielson’s expression as a psyched to the gills Nigel marches over to him in preparation to headbutt the ever loving DOGPISS out of him is just indescribably great. The way he takes it like a man because he knows there’s no way of getting over, around or past it is fucking fantastic. God, if Danielson was an animal, he’d be a fucking tiger with rocket ships for paws that shits gold bricks. And McGuinness is God damn terrific, too! SO much fire, SO much intensity, SO much VIOLENCE. The fans kinda shit on the finish initially, but looking at how over the MMA elbows (has he given that a name yet, since it’s one of his finishers and whatnot? He should call it the ‘You just got your head caved in by a rocket propelled tiger that shits gold bricks’ elbows. That would fuckin’ ROCK, and if anybody could pull it off, Danielson could) are now, it’s such a badass finish in hindsight. Danielson’s a cocky fuckwing afterwards holding up the belts and challenges some sucka’ in the crowd to get in the ring so he can kill him. If he did that, I legitimately would’ve hit the point of climax. Maybe. This totally whipped my ass and I fucking loved it (WHAT?!). 


~!~


Since Unified was already in my player, I figured I’d watch the Briscoes/Aries & Strong tag title match that I loved ever-so-much way back whenever I last watched it. Gotta say, I was expecting to like it less this time since I recalled it being basically a twenty five minute finishing stretch, but alas, I still quite enjoyed it. Actually, it rocked my fucking house (metaphorically speaking, of course). Now, it kinda is a finishing stretch that’s been further stretched into a whole match, but it’s really the perfect example of a match that you can just sit and watch and not have to think about ANYTHING other than how fucking cool the shit they’re doing is. It’s pretty much a spot-filled tag match with Aries being the only person doing any kind of face-in-peril work (not that a great tag needs an extended face-in-peril section, though), and even that only lasts about 5 minutes. A face-in-peril section isn’t really needed anyway, because there isn’t really a defined babyface team, nor is there a heel team. Aries and Strong are definitely the most over, but the Briscoes work such a crowd pleasing style that they won’t get booed. They’re basically tweeners, although they’re working more towards a heel side than a babyface side, if you get whatever the Hell I’m trying to say here. The over like rover team of Aries and Strong versus the filthy ******* team of Jay and Mark (front teeth et al) Briscoe is pretty much the extent of the roles, but it doesn’t matter much, anyway. The story really seems to be two teams throwing everything but the kitchen sink at the other with the goal of coming out with the tag team titles; that’s what it is, and that’s how it’s presented. There’s no attempt to do anything other than that, and it comes off GREAT as a result. Mark Briscoe takes a real man sized beating, inhaling the sternum-shattering chops from Roderick Strong - that just HAVE to suck - like the crazy ******* sumbitch that he is. It seems to be him that takes every single chop that’s thrown, and I wouldn’t be surprised if it was a rib perpetrated by Brian Danielson because Mark pissed in his shoes or something. The last few minutes are stacked to the brim with near-falls, and the fact they managed to escalate things even more in those minutes considering how high octane they started the match is yet another reason why this is a king sized, ass stompin’ motherfucker of a tag match. I also look at this and can’t help but compare it to the fabled No Mercy 2002 tag, which receives bags of praise as the best tag match of the decade (from North America, anyway), or even as the best tag match ever, period. That comparison being made, I’m pretty shocked as to how much my opinion of the No Mercy match differs from that of just about anybody that’s seen it, because I honestly think this match takes the No Mercy match to town, gets it drunk, sticks a “fuck me” note on its back and ditches it at a biker bar. Everything the No Mercy match does, this does better. The moves, execution, pacing and near-falls are the main selling points of the No Mercy match, but they do all that here for longer, and they do it better, too. I really, really love this, and I actually prefer it to the fantabulous Nigel/Danielson match from the same show. Right now, there’s only two tag matches from this decade that I’d put above it, and both of those happened in NOAH. Best North American tag match of the decade? I guess until I can think of something better – _if_ I can think of something better – that’s what I’m calling it. People should really buy Unified on DVD. Get two in case one breaks.


----------



## -GP-

Andy, i don't know if i can tell you how much i like your reviews without sounding blatantly gay.
Seriously dude, awesome write ups every time.



Andy3000 said:


> Danielson’s dive into the crowd is just insane. There’s no real technique to it like you see from a lot of guys busting out the crazy dives; it’s not “cool” looking... it’s just him launching himself into a bunch of people with the intention of hurting one person in amongst it... and that makes it fucking AWESOME. Every time I see him do it I actually brace myself because I’m expecting him to paralyze himself. Then he hits it and I exhale and think “yeah… he’s the fuggin’ man”.


I always loved those sort of dives (being pretty rare and all) but i never quite grasped why it was i love them.
Cheers for that.


----------



## seabs

Andy3000 said:


> "genital art of making an enemy"? I was half expecting that to actually be the name of the show, since it's PWG and all that. genital art > gentle art, anyway.
> 
> Gonna have to make a purchase from ROH, I think. Mike's Joe/Punk series review has convinced me to pick up the DVDs, or at least Joe vs. Punk II (unless Seabridge can point me to good quality downloads ).


*There's a HQ DVD Rip link in my Megapost. File size is big though but thats what you get with good quality long ass stuff. From what I remember the rest of the show is solid with a really good Shelley/Jacobs I Quit match.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-GP- said:


> I always loved those sort of dives (being pretty rare and all) but i never quite grasped why it was i love them.
> Cheers for that.


Danielson's suicide dives kick the hinder off most so-called suicide dives, for the simple fact that Danielson's seem legitimately suicidal. Fuck a triple moonsault 630 degree plancha, Danielson throwing himself into a sea of humanity like a motherfucking gob of spit is better than anything "flashy". Never change, Bryan. Never change.



Seabs said:


> *There's a HQ DVD Rip link in my Megapost. File size is big though but thats what you get with good quality long ass stuff. From what I remember the rest of the show is solid with a really good Shelley/Jacobs I Quit match.*


Christ, what HAVEN'T you uploaded. Bigger is better (that's what she said, btw... tee-hee), so I'll hop on that ASAP (she also said, btw).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

MrPaiMei said:


> Bryan use to find some stupid fucking reasons to hate on them.


The Briscoes managed to unite Bryan with many of the trolls on the Board. They pissed off fans from all corners of the earth. They deserve the blame, not the ones who criticize them.


----------



## KaijuFan

Snapped up 10 PWG shows from the 5 dollar bin on Highspots along with Express Written Consent. Also got ROH Reborn Stage 1 and 2 with the Midnight Express Reunion show. Happy mother's day to me!


I love Dragon's dives because they're rare. When he does execute them I feel that he legit hates the guy receiving it and wants to do everything he possibly can to hurt him.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Just finished Pwg the gentle art of making enemies here's the review for it http://wrestlingmarkz.wordpress.com/2009/05/10/pwg-the-gentle-art-of-making-enemies/


----------



## erikstans07

Just got PWG All Star Weekend 2 - Night 1 on highspots for $5. Card looks pretty nice.

Excalibur & Disco Machine vs. Rocky Romero & TJ Perkins
Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin
Christopher Daniels vs. Frankie Kazarian
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. B-Boy & Ronin - Non-Title Tag Team Bout
Jack Evans vs. El Generico
Jimmy Yang vs. American Dragon
Dino Woodward, Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Chris Bosh
PWG Title: Kevin Steen (c) vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Just got PWG All Star Weekend 2 - Night 1 on highspots for $5. Card looks pretty nice.


I was supposed to get those shows too, but got my money a day after the sale ended :sad:

Went for Express Written Consent instead.


----------



## erikstans07

There are still some $5 PWG DVD's on highspots. You just have to look for em. I just ordered that, less than 30 minutes ago.


----------



## KaijuFan

Yeah: Horror Business, Keep The Pee Out of the Pool, Smells Like Steen Spirit, among others are still in the sale.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think Horror Business has the infamous Chris Bosh promo on Human Tornado. Yeah, buy it.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Does any one have a clue when Super Card of Honor IV comes out?


----------



## -Mystery-

My guess is before the NYC weekend, maybe that exact weekend.


----------



## McQueen

The "Kerry Von Erich tried to be a tornado and he blew his brains out" by Bosh comment was pure gold.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

I have been hearing big things about that show, and it be nice to finally see ROH have a great show which they been pretty much lacking this whole entire year.


----------



## erikstans07

Just got done watching Age of Insanity. I downloaded it. Very good show.

*ROH Age of Insanity (8/15/08)*

Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw *****

Rhett Titus vs. Delirious **1/2*
_Best part of this match was Jimmy Jacobs. Also Delirious' way of throwing Titus into the barricade to bust him open._

Kenny King vs. Bryan Danielson ****3/4*

Sara Del Rey vs. Sassy Steffy *DUD*
_Squash._

Adam Pearce vs. Ruckus ***1/4*

Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries ****1/4*

*No Disqualification*
Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious vs. Jay & Mark Brisoce ***3/4*
_I don't like the "we're all gonna run in after the match before us, and the fans are just gonna have to assume we're starting our match right now, even though the bell never rings and Bobby C. doesn't introduce us" shit. I also don't like the way the Briscoe's brawl out in the crowd. It's always the same shit. That's one of the few things I don't like about them, really. Yes, I'm a fan of the Briscoe's._

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Erick Stevens (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli *****

Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong ******

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico *****1/2*

*Very good show. Out of 10 matches, there were 8 that were at least decent. Surprised there's not more talk about this show.*​
*Show Ratings to come:*
FIP Bring The Pain (3/26/05) (DVD)
PWG All Star Weekend 2 - Night 1 (11/18/05) (DVD)
ROH Final Battle 2005 (12/17/05) (DVD)
ROH Live in Tokyo (7/16/07) (Downloaded)
ROH Undeniable (10/6/07) (Downloaded)
ROH The Tokyo Summit (9/14/08) (Downloaded)
ROH Glory By Honor VII (9/20/08) (Downloaded)
ROH Steel City Clash (3/20/09) (DVD)



*EDIT:*

*ROH Undeniable (10/6/07)*

Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Ruckus & Jack Evans **3/4

Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze **
_It was very short, but it was good while it lasted. Would have been a higher rating if it had gone at least 4 more minutes._

Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/4
_This match had potential that it didn't live up to. Not their fault, though, as they were only given 10 minutes._

Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico & Delirious ***

Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries ****1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Jay & Mark Briscoe (c) vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero ****1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Nigel McGuinness ****1/4

*I really liked this show. 3 matches with at least ****1/4. Can't argue with that shit. Excellent show.*​*
Show Ratings to come:*
FIP Bring The Pain (3/26/05) (DVD)
PWG All Star Weekend 2 - Night 1 (11/18/05) (DVD)
ROH Final Battle 2005 (12/17/05) (DVD)
ROH Live in Tokyo (7/16/07) (Downloaded)
ROH The Tokyo Summit (9/14/08) (Downloaded)
ROH Glory By Honor VII (9/20/08) (Downloaded)
ROH Steel City Clash (3/20/09) (DVD)


----------



## KingKicks

MitsuharuMisawax9 said:


> I have been hearing big things about that show, and it be nice to finally see ROH have a great show which they been pretty much lacking this whole entire year.


It's definitely a great show. Davey/KENTA, Nigel/Lynn and Strong/Nakajima are all awesome (****+), Danielson/Koslov was a damn lot of fun live and the 6 man tag was decent until the rope broke then it had a good few crazy moments.


----------



## Meteora2004

Gotta take advantage of this ROH sale since I ended up not doing so with the $8 sale; thinking of picking up FYF: Liverpool, All Star Extravaganza III, Live in Tokyo and two FIP DVDs (International Impact Phase 2 and Redefined). It'd be $63.95 total; what do you guys think?


----------



## -Mystery-

Great FIP choices.


----------



## Meteora2004

Can't believe I almost forgot Vendetta; if I add that, it'll be $75.95 total, which is about $12.66 per DVD.


----------



## -Mystery-

Vendetta owns. I haven't see Strong/Danielson for years, but last time I saw it I had it at *****.

It's probably the second best Chicago show ever run.


----------



## vivalabrave

Finishing off the trilogy reviews:

Samoa Joe © vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title; No Time Limit, there must be a winner; All Star Extravaganza II)



> It is the wrestling trilogy of the 21st century, CM Punk/Samoa Joe. In the 50’s it was Buddy Rogers and Lou Thesz. In the 60’s it was Gorilla Monsoon and Bruno Sammartino . In the 70’s it was Jack Briscoe and Dory Funk Jr. In the 80’s it was Ric Flair and Ricky “The Dragon” Steamboat. And now, it is CM Punk and Samoa Joe. There’s the bell and it…is…on!
> 
> - Mark Nulty


No prematch promos here. The time for talk is over. Ricky Steamboat is at the ringside table. This is Punk’s last shot at Joe and the title.

Crowd is HUGELY behind Joe here, although Punk has his vocal supporters. This is in New Jersey, not the friendly confines of Chicago. Mat wrestling is met with strikes from Joe. It’s all business tonight. Punk of course goes for the headlock early, but we’ve more than established that Joe is smarter than he looks. He avoids them with ease and chops down Punk forcing him to take an early break for the 1st time in their series. Punk’s got to play this one on the fly. Joe is as confident as ever so he asks Punk to chop him, fearing nothing that Punk can do. Punk obliges, but barely pats him on the chest. He then challenges Joe to chop him again. Joe doesn’t give a shit about mind games so he’s more than happy to. Punk smarty ducks and gets a backslide for an early nearfall which takes Joe off his game for a split second for Punk to lock in the headlock. Punk’s ring awareness will be his greatest strength tonight. He keeps his control segment ever-changing by dropkicking Joe in the head and then jumping right back on a headlock, followed by more head dropkicks. Punk has all the time in the world, so he’s gonna move at his pace. They both counter the other’s offense, after over 2 hours of time in the ring together, they know everything that the other man has up their sleeve. But unlike the 1st two matches, Joe is able to capitalize on his strikes. He capitalizes so much, that Punk gets busted open from a stiff knee. Punk is in the greatest trouble he’s been in so far in the series.

Joe knows what’s on the line, so he attacks the wound with animalistic precision. He’s literally trying to rip open Punk’s face here. The tides have turned a full 180. Now Joe is the one that is going to be able to last a long amount of time, and now Punk is going to have to be the one that has to end it as early as possible. Joe now uses Punk’s greatest weapon against him and uses the headlock to wear him down. There’s no way Punk can go over an hour tonight, if he’s got a shot, he’ll have to end it early. That cut is a target for the baddest motherfucker alive. Punk also doesn’t have the Chicago crowd to get him back into it. Joe just murders him for a long period of time. Punk takes a massive shitkicking, and it’s incredible to witness. He blocks a second attempt at the Ole Kick, and goes on the apron. Now, twice he’s had his jumping hurricanrana from the apron reversed into a face full of guardrail from Joe, so now he takes out the champion with a dropkick. Punk gets some chants, so he plays to that portion of the crowd to keep him in it. He even hits a Ricky Steamboat-like crossbody for a nearfall in a cool callback to that series. Another cool spot as Punk reverses the armbar that Joe had been using so effectively in the series to a School Boy. They fight on the top in a spot very reminiscent to the ending of the 2nd match, but Punk knows that a Pepsi Plunge is out of the question so early in this match, so he drops down and goes for a Powerbomb (which Joe had been using so well in the series) and Joe reverses that with a hurricanrana (which Punk had been using so well in the series). What’s better than a Joe hurricanrana? A Joe lariat that nearly decapitates Punk of course, which only gets a two count to everyone’s surprise. Moments later Joe FINALLY gets the choke for the first time in the series, which is amazing when you think about how much time these two had in the ring. Punk’s hand falls three times and it’s oer. Joe has retained the title…

BUT WAIT! Ricky Steamboat is stopping the time keeper from ringing the bell! He’s pointing to Punk, whose fingers were moving, he’s back in it as the ref calls off the timekeeper from stopping the match. Punk tries to fight out but Joe’s a Pitbull that won’t let go. Punk uses that to his advantage and gets the reversal that Bret got on Piper at Mania VIII and Austin at Survivor Series 96…it’s only two this time though as Joe was forced to let go. Crowd is really into it right now. Quick pinfall variations from Punk and Joe now. They’re going balls to the wall. It’s like they never even went 60 minutes. Huge moment of not only the match but Joe’s reign as he is so desperate to keep the title that he uses the ropes to try and pin Punk. Crowd is pissed at that. These two talked about these matches in their shoot together, and they said that Steamboat came up with that. They thought it was stupid at first, but eventually realized it was brilliant in relation to the match. Plunge is again reversed by Joe. Punk now realizes that the Plunge, although the one weapon in his arsenal that can beat Joe, can’t be hit, especially not after the beating that Punk has taken. He goes for a rollup, hoping that will be his saving grace, but Joe counters into the choke. Punk knows that he only has a few seconds to escape, but Joe realizes that too, and drops him on his head to keep him in it with huge trapped suplexes. Crowd begs for Punk to hold on, but he has already given everything. He has nothing left. Joe retains via pass out. 

Joe gets on the mic and proclaims the ROH title the most important belt in the world. He shakes Punk’s hand and declares that he’s unstoppable as ROH champion. No one in any locker room in the world can beat him when it matters. Long live the King.

Phenomenal match that made both guys even bigger after it was over. One of the best of this decade. It didn’t have enough to push it into ***** territory, but it left an imprint on me anyway. I love how they “only” went 31 minutes as opposed to over an hour like everyone thought they would because of Punk’s injury. Psychology was great too. If you’re a fan of matches that have call backs to other matches, then this is defiantly right up you alley. A true classic. 

*****3/4*


----------



## -Mystery-

The 3rd Joe/Punk match is truly phenomenal. The whole no time limit was an awesome touch because everyone in the building was expecting it to go longer than a hour and the added touch Steamboat had on the match as great as well.

Finished watching night one of King of Trios. Pretty solid stuff all around and incredibly enjoyable. Main event went way too long though.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'd still place it in the company's all time top 10 matches, which is truly saying something. Underrated probably isn't the word I'm looking for, but it's certainly forgotten when you run down that list.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd definitely put in the bottom half of the top 10. Probably top 15 or 20 this decade as far as North America is concerned.


----------



## vivalabrave

Off the top of my head for best ROH matches:

1. Dragon/KENTA I
2. Joe/Punk II
3. Dragon/Nigel (Driven)
4. Dragon/Nigel (Unified)
5. Joe/Kobashi
6. Do Fixer/Blood Generation
7. Joe/Punk III
8. Dragon/Nigel (6AS)
9. Dragon/Morishima I
10. KENTA/Low Ki

I'd probably only add HHH/Cactus (RR 00), TNA Unbreakable 3 Way, Austin/Angle (SS 01) and Michaels/Taker from Mania ahead of it if we're talking best of the decade/century/etc from North American companies.


----------



## Tarfu

*PWG Express Written Consent*

Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre ***¼*

TJ Perkins vs. B-Boy ***¾-****

El Generico vs. Kenny Omega ****¾*

*No-DQ*
Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher ****½+*

*PWG World Heavyweight Title*
Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado vs. Colt Cabana ****¾*

Paul London & The Young Bucks vs. The Dynasty (Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) *****¼*

Very good show. Everything after B-Boy/Perkins is a reason to purchase this baby. Generico/Omega was pure comedy gold, and a good wrestling match aswell. I was surprised of how much I actually dug Aries/Necro, pretty good stuff. Can't get enough of Aries. The title match was also very entertaining: loved how in the beginning everyone was hating on Hero and loving Tornado, then Cabana joins and suddenly it's Tornado gathering all the boos. Good match. Then we get to the main event. yeah, I admit it: fast-pased spotfest entertains me way too easily. That said, I fucking loved this match. I pretty much found myself joining the crowd with the _oooooh_s and _whoooooa_s. Not a boring moment in this one. I nearly reached the point of ejaculation. Nearly.​


----------



## -GP-

People who enjoy reviews like Andy's and vivalabrave's need to go read this.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-GP- said:


> People who enjoy reviews like Andy's and vivalabrave's need to go read this.


I'm SO gonna have to read every word of that when I get back from practice. I read the first few paragraphs and would've read every other one if I didn't have to leave just directly.


----------



## Meteora2004

Ended up going with Vendetta, FYF: Finale, Dragon Gate Challenge II and the two FIP DVDs; really happy with my order.


----------



## Sephiroth

Meteora2004 said:


> Ended up going with Vendetta, FYF: Finale, Dragon Gate Challenge II and the two FIP DVDs; really happy with my order.


Do you have FYF: Liverpool? I personally prefer it to Finale.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Any one see Dragon Gate Dead or alive? I am downloading it as we speak and it has like 21 minutes to go. I heard it was a good show from what I read on the Observer.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I'm five matches in and the best so far is the four-way featuring Shingo, Kong, & Yoshino. I haven't kept up with Dragon Gate for a little while, so can anyone tell me why BxB Hulk was wearing black face paint?


----------



## Meteora2004

Sephiroth said:


> Do you have FYF: Liverpool? I personally prefer it to Finale.


Nope; I was actually considering it before I went with Finale, especially since I don't remember the last time I saw it (Liverpool) in the Big Ten sale; I'll pick it up eventually.


----------



## Devildude

KingCrash said:


> I haven't kept up with Dragon Gate for a little while, so can anyone tell me why BxB Hulk was wearing black face paint?


It's his alter-ego Killer Hulk. He usually busts it out during intense feuds etc I think.

*CHIKARA King Of Trios Night Two:*

1. RDV Eliminator: Austin Aries vs Player Dos vs Matt Jackson vs Fire Ant - ***1/4
2. Trios Round 2 Match: Team FIST vs The F1rst Family - ***
3. Skip it, you'll thank me later.
4. Trios Round 2 Match: The Future Is Now vs The Osirian Portal - **1/2
5. RDV Eliminator: El Generico vs Nick Jackson vs Jigsaw vs Kota Ibushi - ****
6. Trios Round 2 Match: The UnStable vs Da Soul Touchaz - ***1/4
7. ISW Match: Twiggy vs Player Uno - **3/4
8. Trios Round 2 Match: Team Uppercut vs Masters Of A Thousand Holds - ***1/2

Another extremely solid night of wrestling with possibly the best pure sprint spotfest I've ever seen. Having said that, there were one too many fillers matches and a couple of disappointments including TFIS vs TOP. Watching Johnny Saint chain wrestle his way out of every situation possible was a priviledge, though.

*AJPW 6/2/09: *

Kaz Hayashi vs Naomichi Marufuji - ****+

Everything up to the terribad and sloppy ending was great including a sweet Shirunai Kai and some terrific high impact moves. Kaz really impressed me during this and I'll definately look out for more of his matches in the future.


----------



## KingKicks

Decided that I need to take advantage of the 35-40% sale so I ordered:

ROH Stylin' & Profilin'
ROH Insanity Unleashed
ROH Arena Warfare
ROH Caged Collision

FIP Cage Of Pain II
FIP International Impact Phase 1
FIP International Impact Phase 2
FIP Battle Of The Belts


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

Cage Colison was a really pathetic for a ROH ppv


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> Well I'm five matches in and the best so far is the four-way featuring Shingo, Kong, & Yoshino. I haven't kept up with Dragon Gate for a little while, so can anyone tell me why BxB Hulk was wearing black face paint?





Devildude said:


> It's his alter-ego Killer Hulk. He usually busts it out during intense feuds etc I think.


Killer Hulk has been his big feud alter-ego, but lately, after YAMATO told him he should join New Hazard as Killer Hulk full-time, he has made several appearances that have, thus far, led to nothing.


----------



## Sephiroth

Benjo™ said:


> Decided that I need to take advantage of the 35-40% sale so I ordered:
> 
> ROH Stylin' & Profilin'
> ROH Insanity Unleashed
> ROH Arena Warfare
> ROH Caged Collision
> 
> FIP Cage Of Pain II
> FIP International Impact Phase 1
> FIP International Impact Phase 2
> FIP Battle Of The Belts


Ugh, I wish ROH would have waited with the 35-40% off because I want ASE IV, Final Battle 08, 7YA and Supercard of Honor IV


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Has anybody here actually watched Stylin' & Profilin' or Insanity Unleashed? Looking for thoughts on the shows.


----------



## spawnsyxx9

Sephiroth said:


> Ugh, I wish ROH would have waited with the 35-40% off because I want ASE IV, Final Battle 08, 7YA and Supercard of Honor IV


Pretty sure they will have another. They seem to be having sales like this every two weeks.


----------



## Sephiroth

spawnsyxx9 said:


> Pretty sure they will have another. They seem to be having sales like this every two weeks.


Usually 25% or Buy 3. Get 1 free, but not 35-40%. They usually save that till Thanksgiving, Christmas, anniversary weekend, and 4th of July.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sephiroth said:


> Usually 25% or Buy 3. Get 1 free, but not 35-40%. They usually save that till Thanksgiving, Christmas, anniversary weekend, and 4th of July.


Something tells me you'll be seeing 30% (maybe even more) off pop up more regularly. It's obvious that ROH needs some cash.


----------



## peep4life

Picked up Stylin and Profilin, Age of Insanity and Steel City Clash with the sale. Haven't bought any ROH shows since Full Circle, and that's saying a lot considering I've bought almost every show from the last few years, including Double Feature.


----------



## vivalabrave

Decided to start another fantastic ROH series.

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title; Manhattan Mayhem II)

8 months prior, a Homicide Lariat put an end to one of the best title reigns this country had seen in years. On that night, December 23, 2006, Bryan Danielson’s 15 months ROH World Title reign finally fell. Danielson took some much needed time off and repaired a shoulder that was barely hanging on. When he returned 5 months later, things were not as he had left. The man who had defeated him had fallen to a monster named Takeshi Morishima from Pro Wrestling NOAH. Morishima, known for his bear like strength and incredible agility has run through every challenger that ROH had placed before him in his 6 months as champion. Morishima had never faced a challenge like this before though. On August 25, 2007, he defended the title against a man who was getting his first shot at redemption and regaining the title that defined his life for over a year. The match takes place in New York City in the same building where Danielson lost the title. It is the 2007 Wrestling Observer Newsletter Match of the Year.

Danielson is the overwhelming crowd favorite here. His brilliant gameplan is shown within seconds of the opening bell. Morishima had run through the ROH locker room like Kurt Angle runs through prescription meds. No one wanted to admit it, but at full force, no one can take down this behemoth. Danielson is Einstein in between the ropes so he obviously knows this more than anyone. Morishima is like the Titanic, but you know what? The Titanic sunk, and it was all because of a small hole. That’s all Dragon needs…a small hole. That leg is as good a place to start as any.

Danielson starts kicking at the left leg of Morishima. He plays it off as an attempt to get Shima off his game early as he smiles like a dick after it pisses off the monster, and while it could be construed as that, it’s a long term work in progress to chip away at the opposition’s defense. It’s like a Chess master making a move at the beginning of the match while thinking 10 moves ahead. Man, I’m just full of metaphors here. Anyhoo, this works to perfection as Morishima is already showing signs of a ***** in the armor. Nothing can go wrong for Dragon early…until Morishima connects with his strikes…

Something is wrong with Danielson. As we all know by now, the huge haymakers from Morishima connected and detached Danielson’s retina. He scrambles on the ground and tries to continue his gameplan, but his kicks have nothing now and Shima smells blood. It almost starts to get out of hand soon after. If it were a boxing match or an MMA fight, the ref would have stopped it by now. Danielson knows that he has no time and as soon as he’s able to get the upper hand, he pushes Morishima into the crowd and connects with his dive. Reminiscent of Joe/Punk III where Punk had a clear objective but became injured and had to go full force. Danielson turns up the legwork by using a chair on said leg of Morishima. He doesn’t have 40 minutes to work over the leg, he has to end it soon. The sympathy Danielson is drawing is amazing. You almost have to root for him. The champion hits the first half of his finishing sequence but Danielson has it scouted. Danielson continues to get manhandled but FIGHTING SPIRIT~! leads to Morishima’s leg morphing into a mass of goo. They trade offense with Danielson attacking the leg like a pitbull and Morishima using his pure strength. Morishima again tries to hit the Backdrop Driver, but he leg buckles. An opening for Danielson! He doesn’t hesitate because he can’t against Morishima. Rapid fire kicks and Morishima crumbles to the ground. A hole in the ship! ICEBERG DEAD AHEAD!!!!!!!!

The crowd is on their feet as Danielson kicks Morishima’s face in and locks Cattle Mutilation. A rope break leads to heartbreak for the New York faithful. A backdrop suplex from the top rope might be the move that wins Dragon the title, but Morishima uses what advantage he has left and shifts his massive weight onto Danielson on the way down. Good God. Danielson still has FIGHTING SPIRIT~!, but Morishima has a lariat that sends reverberations throughout the planet. Danielson is all but dead after that and the Backdrop Driver puts him down for the three.

Standing ovation from the crowd for Danielson. They chant “Best in the World.”, but Danielson takes the mic and proclaims the man with the ROH Title the best in the world. He apologizes for letting them down. He could pretty much piss on Babe Ruth’s grave and he would still get a huge ovation after all of that.

What an emotional rollercoaster. Arguably Danielson’s best performance ever all things considered. I still found myself rooting for Danielson to pull it out even after multiple viewings. I fully expect it to happen the next time I sit down to watch it. The match made Morishima legit and cemented Danielson as the grandest wrestler in ROH history. I’d still “only” put this as my #2 MOTY for 2007 behind Danielson’s match in Philadelphia against Nigel McGuinness for what that’s worth. Classic none the less and a match I’d be proud to show anybody that doesn’t understand why I’m going to watch wrestling for life.

*****3/4*


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> Something tells me you'll be seeing 30% (maybe even more) off pop up more regularly. It's obvious that ROH needs some cash.


I was thinking this same thing.

With the credit crunch and the quality of some of the recent shows that have been released, I've been ordering less alot. The sale is the only reason I'd buy the medicore shows and it also gives me a good reason to catch up on some FIP.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Nice coincidence with the Dragon/Mori match, Mike, because I was planning on watching it today myself. Then the shit with the phone provider and all that took up my time so that idea got scrapped, but I still plan on re-watching it at some point this week. 

I think I've seen the match twice, but I don't really remember too many details other than Dragon working over Mori's leg, slowly but surely. I recall there being a massive pop when Danielson finally managed to chip him down enough to take him off his feet. 

I was never *quite* as high on it as most were, but I think I had this sitting at ****1/2 way back whenever, so it's hardly here nor there. 

Awesome read as usual.


----------



## vivalabrave

I never thought I could get so much joy out of 20 minutes of leg kicking, but when Shima finally screeched in pain and dropped like a sack of sausages, I almost jumped out of my skin. Quite the payoff.


----------



## -Mystery-

Finished night two of King of Trios, much better than night one. The RDV elimination matches owned, especially the much talked about elimination match including Kota Ibushi. The main event was absolutely awesome and needs to be seen by all, as great as Ibushi/Jigsaw/Generico/Jackson was this was the MOTN. The rest of the trios matches were pretty solid as well. And finally, Austin Aries owns.


----------



## erikstans07

-Mystery- said:


> Finished night two of King of Trios, much better than night one. The RDV elimination matches owned, especially the much talked about elimination match including Kota Ibushi. The main event was absolutely awesome and needs to be seen by all, as great as Ibushi/Jigsaw/Generico/Jackson was this was the MOTN. The rest of the trios matches were pretty solid as well. And finally, Austin Aries owns.


I concur with this whole post.


----------



## Sephiroth

Will someone finally upload the first RVD semi-finals match! I WANT IT


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Will someone finally upload the first RVD semi-finals match! I WANT IT


Since you asked, I'll rip it tonight and it'll be uploaded by morning.

And you're talking about Aries, Dos, M. Jackson and Fire Ant right?


----------



## macs182

Just watched both semis, holy crap was that awesome. Should be finishing Night 2 by tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## vivalabrave

Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title; Man Up)

Danielson cuts a promo about the first encounter from 3 weeks ago while wearing an eye patch. He speaks of his mom taking him to the doctor for surgery and crying the whole time. He also tells us about his sister calling him and screaming that he can’t do this to them anymore. He also speaks about his dad and him discussing his future. Maybe he could go back to school. Maybe he could go back home and work at the mill. But they both knew that this was what Bryan was passionate about. That same passion will guide Bryan to the title tonight. He may not be the best, but tonight, on his night, he will prove that he has more heart than anyone else. Probably the best promo he’s ever done right here.

This is Danielson’s shot at the title that he won by defeating Nigel McGuinness at the last ROH PPV, _Driven_. In their previous encounter, Morishima injured the retina of Danielson. Morishima promises to not attack the eye in this match out of respect for the title.

Danielson knows he has to end this quickly so he attacks right off the bat. A fight is Morishima’s game though, so the champion dominates to start. But much like their first match, Danielson takes to the air as soon as there’s an opening. This time it’s the Suicide Dive that turns the tide. Danielson is all about learning from his mistakes so he’s able to avoid the butt drop that Shima connected with in New York. Danielson is able to get in some of his token offense on the heavyweight. This is the quickest amount of trouble Morishima has been in so far as champion. Dragon’s really feeling it tonight. That eye has been surgically corrected and as long as Morishima keeps his promise, the title will be his. Morishima is already a little frustrated so he starts trying to throw bombs. Danielson reverses the Backdrop Driver with a small package attempt just like the first match, but Morishima has also learned from his mistakes so he able to counter out of that. Danielson eventually gets the move that cost him the match in Manhattan, the Super Backdrop from the top. The reversal at _Manhatten Mayhem II_ lead to Morishima winning, but now it appears it may lead to a new champion as he locks in the Cattle Mutilation. Morishima is too big though, so he powers out of multiple submission attempts. Morishima gets the Lariat ---> Backdrop Driver combo that has put so many away, Dragon included, but Danielson gets the foot on the rope to save his opportunity. Morishima gets *PISSED* and starts attacking the eye. The crowd pretty much assumes him to be Satan. Danielson knows this is his last chance so he gets the small package for a huge nearfall. Morishima isn’t phased and he connects again with the Backdrop Driver. He is still pissed the first one connected and didn't lead to a pinfall, so instead of going for a pin, he targets the eye and destroys what’s left of it. This is a message to anyone tha thinks the can beat him. Ref has to stop it to save Danielson’s vision and Morishima leaves to chants of “Bullshit.” 

Another damn great match, although not on the level of the first one (not much is). It’s still 13 minutes of a captivating story. Morishima is put over as being a new student of puro. It’s not about respect and honor, it’s just about winning the match by any means necessary. Danielson becomes a martyr for not only the title, but for the true nature of the company. He may not have the belt, but he’s a different kind of champion in many of the fans’ eyes. 

******


----------



## Maxx Hero

for both the Dragon/Mori matches thus far reviewed I have them at ****1/4. MMII had great psychology but was a bit plodding and didn't have the heat and passion of higher rated matches. Man Up had the passion, but lost some of the developed canter of the previous match.


----------



## erikstans07

Sephiroth said:


> Will someone finally upload the first *RDV* semi-finals match! I WANT IT


I got it uploaded. The link is in my sig. Enjoy 

Oh and I fixed it for you, it's RDV. not RVD.


----------



## vivalabrave

Hmmm. I guess it all depends how invested you were into the first one. I was pretty much on the edge of my seat with every second that passed. The sympathy that Danielson drew from me was unreal. I really thought he was in danger for his life so the passion was more than there for me. It's probably like my 4th or 5th favorite match ever for any company too, so that probably helped it out. I mark out everytime Morishima goes down after all the leg kicks. I also like that Dragon didn't kick out of the Lariat-->Backdrop Driver combo considering it was their first match.

The 2nd one was a different animal from the first. Danielson never once threw a leg kick, which was like a third of his offense was in the first. It was more of a traditional Dragon match, except it was against a heavyweight and it had a better ending than the usual Cattle Mutilation attempt-->Tiger Suplex-->float over to Cattle Mutilation-->MMA Elbows-->Cattle Mutilation submission. 

Still both amazing though, imo.


----------



## KingKicks

*ROH Scramble Cage Melee*

Alex Shelley vs. Jay Lethal
_Damn Shelley knows how to destroy a guy's leg. Good match to open the show._ ****¼*

Jimmy Rave vs. Angel Dust
_Early days of THE EMBASSY! Fun match._ ***¼*

Ace Steel vs. Roderick Strong
_Decent match from what I can remember._ ***½*

Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana
_Good match that got surprisingly bloody. Aries 450 onto Colt's arm covered by two chairs was a sick sight._ ****¼

ROH tag Team Title Match*
Ricky Reyes and Rocky Romero vs. Izzy and Dixie
Meh, ok tag match I guess. **¾

ROH Pure Title Match*
Doug Williams vs. John Walters
_Great technical match. Doug did some tremendous selling of his leg during the match and the Boston crowd gave Walters a nice ovation at the end._ ****½

Non-Title Three Way Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. CM Punk
_Slightly disappointing but also very fun match. The end was perfect in continuing on the question of "If Punk hit the Pepsi Plunge on Joe, could he beat him?"_ ****½

Scramble Cage Melee*
Trent Acid vs. Loc and Devito vs. Dan Maff and BJ Whitmer vs. The Outcast Killaz vs. Fast Eddie vs.. Altar Boy Luke vs. Jack Evans vs. Dunn and Marcos
_I can either love a spotfest or hate it. This I hated. Couple of cool spots but that's it really, plus what a shitty lot of guys._ **¼*

_*Ok show that had it's fair share of good and bad (which is similar to some of the shows so far this year)*_​


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH The French Connection (11/7/08)*

Eddie Edwards vs. Erick Stevens ***3/4*

Kenny Omega & Kenny King vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****1/4*

Necro Butcher vs. Brodie Lee **3/4*

Jerry Lynn vs. Delirious ****

Roderick Strong vs. Davey Richards ******

Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries ****3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki ****1/2*

*Nothing really special about this show, other than Strong/Davey. Good show though. Four matches above ***, definitely worth seeing.*​


----------



## vivalabrave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_D0EuO9QKg

New VW. Let's hope this one stays up for more than 2 hours.


----------



## erikstans07

Way better than last week's videowire.

When will anyone other than Prazak and Leonard EVER pronounce Castagnoli correctly?


----------



## Maxx Hero

-Best Necro promo I have ever seen.

-So Ric Flair cut a promo on the show? Who gives a fuck?

-Wow, so Jay Briscoe can speech for more than ten seconds without saying man up. Good promo by him too.

-Lol at the fan calling Alex Payne Larry Sweeney.

-Sonjay Dutt looking good. Glad he has more gigs with the company.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Steel City Clash (3/20/09)*

Pre-Show: Brandon Morino vs. Shiima Xion ***1/4*
_Good, fast paced action. Give these guys 10 minutes and you got a solid *** match. Two talented dudes._

Pre-Show: Tony Kozina & Brandon Day vs. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood ***
_Not much of a match._

Sterling James Keenan vs. Delirious ***1/4*

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross ***3/4*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ******
_I loved this match. It was pretty awesome, IMO._

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Jerry Lynn ****1/4*

Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher ****1/2*

Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*

El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness *****1/4*

*Pretty damn good show. Definitely worth getting, IMO.*​


----------



## -Mystery-

Glad to see you enjoyed the show as much as I did live. If ROH hadn't pissed me off by canceling the return show, I probably would have bought it, but I'll give it a download to see how it translated on DVD.

Btw, did you happen to notice a fan in the second row, left side of the entrance way wearing a powder blue jersey?


----------



## erikstans07

No, but I'll look again. I did notice the guy in the front row with the Steelers shirt that Danielson said "Steelers suck" to. Why's he gotta be a Seahawks fan?? I'm a huge Steelers fan, btw.

And also, I will be ripping it tonight and I'll have it uploaded sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KingCrash

Actually looks like a pretty good show. I'll have to download it since all my dvd money when to PWG and Chikara this month. BTW, is the main event match the one where Nigel needed a doctor afterwards?


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> Actually looks like a pretty good show. I'll have to download it since all my dvd money when to PWG and Chikara this month. BTW, is the main event match the one where Nigel needed a doctor afterwards?


Don't think so. He went straight to the back after the match. That was probably Nigel/KENTA from the 7th Anniversary Show the next night.

*ROH Ring of Homicide (5/13/06)*

Kikutaro vs. Colt Cabana **1/2*

Dunn & Marcos vs. Homicide & Ricky Reyes ****1/4*

Jimmy Rave vs. Jimmy Yang ****1/4*

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Jay Lethal ****3/4*
_I really enjoyed this match. They did a lot of great wrestling, along with some nice spots. Awesome match._

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Delirious ******
_I was really surprised by this match. I thought it was going to be a lot shorter than it was. It went about 20 minutes and it was really a very good match. Delirious did well. Danielson was... well, Danielson._

Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels ****1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ******

Necro Butcher vs. Homicide (No Disqualifications)****1/2*

*Awesome show. Definitely worth seeing.*​


----------



## kwjr86

Can't wait to see Steel City Clash, looks like an awesome show.


----------



## -Mystery-

I've come to the conclusion that El Generico should be ROH Champion.


----------



## Devildude

-Mystery- said:


> I've come to the conclusion that El Generico should be ROH Champion.


I don't think the world is ready for the level of babyface-dom Generico will be at if he pinned Lynn to win the title. The guy is already super over as it is!


----------



## KingCrash

-Mystery- said:


> I've come to the conclusion that El Generico should be ROH Champion.


A. When the hell this this happen?

B. He'd be a great short term champ at the very least. The matches would be good to great and besides Danielson I can't think of anyone else in ROH right now that the fans wouldn't turn on. And at least the fans would care instead of the range from apathy to hatred of Lynn right now.


----------



## -Mystery-

KingCrash said:


> A. When the hell this this happen?
> 
> B. He'd be a great short term champ at the very least. The matches would be good to great and besides Danielson I can't think of anyone else in ROH right now that the fans wouldn't turn on. And at least the fans would care instead of the range from apathy to hatred of Lynn right now.


I guess when I was watching King of Trios, it just sorta clicked for me. Like the guy is basically incapable of not having an entertaining match. He can turn the worst opponents into an entertaining bout. Not to mention he can work his ass off and have great matches when given quality opponents (i.e. Nigel and Danielson for starters). Also, he's over as fuck and as you said, the fans would never, ever turn on him. 

Honestly, the possibilities are endless for a Generico title reign. Danielson, Strong, Steen, Aries, Davey, Black, Claudio, KENTA (if you're flying him over). Just fucking do it Pearce.


----------



## Sephiroth

El Generico is the People's Champion...and this little girl's hero 










Sooo cute


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Too much of an internet darling for it to happen.


----------



## jawbreaker

Generico should be the one to win the belt from Davey, once Davey wins it from Lynn.


----------



## KingCrash

Well one should win it from the other since Generico & Davey are two of the few people who haven't been hurt by Pearce's booking. Just finished watching Stylin' & Profilin' up thru Danielson vs. Bison Smith and the way the match & feud ends is horrible. The show itself is hit or miss so far.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

How is the opener, four way, and six man tag?


----------



## KingCrash

Strong/Jay is surprisingly good for the opener, the four-way was really enjoyable and the six-man tag was good but could have been better. But those three matches are easily the best of the night so far. The AOTF/Black & Lynn match was nothing special but at least the crowd was into the Delirious breakaway from Jacobs.

And why the fuck does ROH keep using Irish Airborne? I know they needed to build up King & Titus for the next night's tag title match but god did this match suck. The Flair/McGuinness promo just reminded me how much we'll miss Nigel until he comes back and Larry Z was meh during the beginning of the DVD but he did get better in the second half.


----------



## antoniomare007

DDT4 Hype Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVaYa_AU3No

awesome, i love PWG


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Color me shocked that nobody gave a fuck about an AOTF angle.

Would you be kind enough to upload the Flair/Nigel segment?


----------



## erikstans07

"I do not endorse this product or event."
- Ric Flair

haha

"They're gonna tag team your ass."


----------



## vivalabrave

Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Glory by Honor VI Night 2)

So in the first match, Morishima injured Danielson’s retina and orbital bone. In the second match, Shima again attacked the eye to save his title. Things have changed a little bit since these two were last in the ring together. Morishima is no longer the ROH champion, falling to Nigel McGuinness a month prior. Another change since then is the hatred that these two men now share for one another. The attack on the eye has lead Danielson to not care about the title for the time being. It’s time to escalate the violence. This takes place in the Manhattan Center, the same building where the first match between these two took place.

Danielson comes out with no eye patch this time, signifying that Morishima tried to get the job done and failed. His super focused entrance is a little touch that I like. Remember in the first 2 matches where Danielson connected with a dive early to take control? Well, he does it before the match even starts. He fucking MURDERS him on the outside before they eventually make it back into the ring. Morishima gets in control, but Dragon screams, “C’mon you mother fucker!” He’s challenging Morishima to finish a job that Dragon knows he can’t finish. Morishima is more than happy to oblige and clubs Dragon like a baby seal. This continues until Dragon capitalizes on a mistake and takes to the air. He’s not as strong as Morishima, but 200 pounds landing on anybody will do some damage. Speaking of doing some damage, Danielson looks to inflict damage of the permanent kind as he takes the ring bell hammer and stabs Morishima in the eye, but Shima hits a desperation Backdrop Driver on the floor. Damn. Danielson is knocked stupid after that. Every time he tries to climb back into the ring, Morishima hits him off and taunts him and the crowd. Danielson is busted open. He eventually gets back into the ring with the first successful Sunset Flip on Shima, but no time to celebrate as Shima quickly decapitates him with a Lariat. You know what’s next, but for the 4th time in the series, Danielson counter out of the Backdrop Driver. A vast array or Rolling Elbows, dropkicks to the knee, kicks to the chest and MMA Elbows are able to take down the monster. Danielson is throwing everything in his arsenal at Morishima tonight. Morishima is on the ropes so he desperately goes for Danielson’s eye again. Dragon is now the one in trouble, so he uppercuts Shima’s nuts to save himself from blindness. He then stomps Morshima’s balls to jelly and gets DQ’ed. Dragon couldn’t care less.

After they scrape what’s left of Morishima’s nuts off the mat, Nigel McGuinness comes out and questions Danielson’s motives. He points at the word “Honor” on the ring mat and asks Danielson if he has any left. Danielson is as amped as a guy who just snorted an eight ball and had 10 Red Bulls, so he kicks Nigel’s injured arm and mocks the Jawbreaker Lariat. New York LOVES that. This Bryan Danielson is a different guy who doesn’t care anymore. 

Danielson cuts a promo in the back just moments after he walks through the curtain. Danielson says it wasn’t ‘eye for an eye’, it was eye ball for a different kind of ball tonight. Morishima may be a bad ass, but he can’t do what he did to Danielson without repercussions. And if Nigel wants to get in Dragon’s business, then Danielson can get into his by taking the World Title when the time comes. 

Another insane match. This one was all about the violence and hate and I’m all for it. Hard to believe they squeezed all of this into 13 minutes as it never slowed down from before the match even started. They made me feel like this was a fight between two guys who want to legit hurt each other. The finish to me is perfect. Danielson wanted revenge and he got it all right. You knew there was going to be another match, and this only threw gas on the fire. Epic in ever sense of the word.

*****1/2*


----------



## KingCrash

superdupersonic said:


> Color me shocked that nobody gave a fuck about an AOTF angle.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to upload the Flair/Nigel segment?


I didn't buy the dvd, I watched most of it at work and then I downloaded the last two matches from here.




*ROH - Stylin' & Profilin'*

Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe - *** - ***1/4

*SHIMMER Title*
MsChif vs. Daizee Haze - **

*Four Corner Survival*
Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega vs. Silas Young - ***1/4

Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards, & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico, & Bobby Dempsey - ***1/2

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Irish Airborne - *

Bison Smith vs. Bryan Danielson - **1/2

Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **3/4

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Brent Albright - ***

The main attraction of this show is Flair’s first appearance in ROH which came off better here then it has on TV. The show wasn’t anything special as a whole although most of the first half might have led to a better one. I guess intermission was after the six-man because the show took a nosedive after it first with Irish Airborne and then with Bison/Danielson. Wouldn’t recommend this being a first choice of shows unless you want the full ROH collection, you love Flair promos or you want to hear Larry Zybysko on commentary with Prazak.​


----------



## peep4life

Fuck, should've known better than to buy Stylin and Profilin before someone put snowflakes up. At least it was 40% off.


----------



## KingCrash

It's not completely bad but the second half of the show falls off considerably. If I ever need it it'd be in the next buy three get one free sale.

And in another bad bit of news for ROH, Time Warner's dropping HDNet.

- Time-Warner Cable's website has updated their message regarding HDNet, and it appears as if the channel will be gone by May 31st, 2009. They were going to drop service a few months ago, but negotiations between both sides kept the channel on the air. If Time-Warner Cable drops HDNet, this would hurt not only ROH TV, but also the numerous MMA groups that run on the channel. Here is the message from Time-Warner Cable:



> From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:
> 
> * On or about May 31, 2009 we will no longer carry HD Net Movies on ch. 797 and HD Net on ch. 798.
> 
> * On or about June 1, 2009 we will launch MAV TV HD on ch. 787. This service will be part of the HD Xtra tier.


----------



## erikstans07

"From time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers."

I don't see how removing channels "better serves" any customers.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- have you see wXw True Colors 2008? I just watched it and aside from a few stinkers (Notably Sitochi/Fish and Bad Bones/Absolute Andy ME) it was a pretty fun and solid show. The 3 Qualification matches and the 4 way it lead to were pretty good.


----------



## -Mystery-

No, not yet, although I did see the card before and was really intrigued. I'll probably pick it up once I get the 16 Carat Gold.

Btw, did you heard ABSOLUTE fuckin' ANDY is their heavyweight champion?


----------



## McQueen

No I didn't. I was probably going to start up on the 16 Carat in an hour or two. I did see AA was in the title 4 way on night 3 though. AA is way over as a face since splitting up with Douglas.

And i've decided I don't care much for Bad Bones. He's pretty fucking boring I think.


----------



## -Mystery-

He won the title a few weeks ago against Danielson. 

I really can't anything bad about Bones right now since all I've seen from him is his stuff from last year's 16 Carat and I liked what I saw. Perhaps my opinion will change when I watch more. 

Speaking of other shows to pick up, I wanna get the 100th show and their 8th Anniversary show.


----------



## McQueen

He just chops, forearms and spears people when hes on offence, It gets old. I thought his terrible match with PCO at last years 16 Carat was brought down by all of Bones' crappy comeback spots. He's over as fuck though.

100th show looks pretty good on paper, i'll probably pick it up too.


----------



## -Mystery-

Supposedly there is some sick shit in Jack's match from the 100th show.


----------



## McQueen

TJ is a pretty crazy mofo, I don't doubt it. I watched a match between him and Danny Havoc a week ago and they did some pretty terrible things to each other. He forgot to threaten to throw him in the oven though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Is that their CZW match? If so, I should probably check that out. 

Speaking of Jack, I want to get that Best of they got out for him. Damn wXw taking all my cash...

Oh yeah, anyone who tells Ian Rotten he's going to put his kid in an oven and roast him owns in my books.


----------



## McQueen

No, it was on one of my Best of wXw shows. I think i've seen about 3 CZW matches ever, usually not interested in super hardcore stuff save maybe some Big Japan.


----------



## Meteora2004

*THE BIG 10 SALE*

Over 100 Ring of Honor DVD's on sale for $10 each, General Admission tickets to events in June for only $10 each, plus save 10% off your next order. Read below for details.

You can now purchase the following Ring of Honor DVD's for only $10 each:

*2002 Shows:*
-The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 (Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels; Eddie Guerrero vs. Super Crazy)
-Road To The Title 6/22/02 (One night tournament to determine the four men who will compete for the ROH Title)
-Unscripted 9/21/02 (Paul London vs. Michael Shane Street Fight, Low Ki vs. Xavier ROH World Title Match, One Night ROH Tag Team Title Tournament)
-Glory By Honor 10/5/02 (Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe Fight Without Honor, Christopher Daniels vs. Doug Williams)
-All Star Extravaganza 11/9/02 (Low Ki & Steve Corino vs. Masato Tanaka & Shinjiro Otani, AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Scramble Madness 11/16/02 (Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams Ironman Match; Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels)
-Night of the Butcher 12/7/02 (Homicide & Abdullah the Butcher vs. The Carnage Crew, Paul London vs. Bryan Danielson)
-Final Battle 2002 (American Dragon Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Steve Corino)

*2003 Shows:*
-One Year Anniversary Show 2/8/03 (Low Ki vs. Paul London vs. AJ Styles; Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe; Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe; Homicide vs. Steve Corino)
-Expect The Unexpected 3/15/03 (Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red Tag Team Title Match; CM Punk vs. Raven)
-Night of the Champions 3/22/03 (Xavier vs. Samoa Joe ROH Title Match, Low Ki vs. Jody Fleisch)
-Retribution: Round Robin Challenge II 4/26/03 (Paul London, Christopher Daniels, & THe Amazing Red battle in the second annual Round Robin Challenge tournament; CM Punk vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Doug Williams ROH Title Match)
-Night of the Grudges 6/14/03 (AJ Styles vs. Paul London, The Group vs. The Prophecy)
-Wrestlerave' 03 6/28/05 (Homicide vs. Trent Acid Fight Without Honor; CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & Christopher Daniels; Samoa Joe vs. Dan Maff ROH Title Match)
-Death Before Dishonor 7/19/03 (Paul London makes his final ROH appearance as he challenges Samoa Joe for the ROH World Title; Raven vs. CM Punk Dog Collar Match; Briscoes vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red; Jeff Hardy in ROH)
-Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 8/16/03 (Steve Corino vs. Homicide; CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe)
-Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 (The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff, Homicide vs. Satoshi Kojima, AJ Styles vs. Kaz Hayashi)

*2004 Shows:*
-At Our Best 3/13/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe ROH World Title Cage Match; Scramble Cage II; CM Punk vs. AJ Styles with Ricky Steamboat at the guest referee)
-ROH Reborn Stage 1 4/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk)
-ROH Reborn Stage 2 4/24/04 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana Tag Team Title Match; Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson; Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries vs. Rocky Romero vs. Jimmy Rave Four Corner Survival)
-World Title Classic 6/12/04 (Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk ROH World Title Match)
-Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04 (Six matches determine which wrestlers advance to the Survival of the Fittest final match)
-Death Before Dishonor II Part 1 7/23/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide, Briscoes vs. Punk & Cabana two out of three falls)
-Scramble Cage Melee 8/28/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide vs. CM Punk; Scramble Cage Melee Match)
-Glory By Honor III 9/11/04 (Mick Foley debuts,Punk vs. Aries, Danielson vs. Shelley)
-Midnight Express Reunion 10/2/04 (Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal; Homicide vs. Nigel McGuinness)
-Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger; Austin Aries vs. CM Punk; Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. John Walters & Nigel McGuinness; Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong Tag Team Title Match)

*2005 Shows*
-It All Begins 1/15/05 (Foley-Samoa Joe Confrontation, Danielson vs. Homicide, Aries first title defense)
-Trios Tournament 2005 3/5/05 (One night, six man tag team tournament)
-Back To Basics 3/12/05 (Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs. CM Punk & Spanky)
-Best Of American Super Juniors Tournament 4/2/05 (Austin Aries vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match, One Night Super Juniors Tournament, BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal for the vacant ROH Tag Titles)
-Stalemate 4/16/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide in a lumberjack match, Austin Aries vs. James Gibson ROH World Title Match)
-Manhattan Mayhem 5/7/05 (Homicide & Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal; Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley ROH World Title Match; CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Dog Collar Match)
-Nowhere To Run 5/14/05 (CM Punk vs. Jimmy Rave Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson ROH World Title Match; Homicide vs. Doug Williams; Roderick Strong & Jack Evans vs. Alex Shelley & Delirious; Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana)
-Future Is Now 6/12/05 (Austin Aries vs. Low Ki in a Non Sanctioned, Non Title Match; CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong, Homicide vs. James Gibson, Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness for the Pure Title)
-Sign of Dishonor 7/8/05 (CM Punk vs. Jay Lethal ROH World Title; Christopher Daniels vs. Colt Cabana; AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave; Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Austin Aries vs. Homicide)
-Fate of an Angel 7/16/05 (Matt Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels Dream Match; CM Punk vs. James Gibson for the ROH World Title; AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong; Samoa Joe vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Redemption 8/12/05 (CM Punk defends the ROH World Title against Christopher Daniels, James Gibson, & Samoa Joe in an elimination match; Matt Hardy vs. Homicide; Generation Next vs. The Embassy; Low Ki vs. Jay Lethal)
-Survival of the Fittest 2005 9/24/05 (Features 6 Man Survival of the Fittest Elimination Match)
-Joe vs. Kobashi 10/1/05 (Features the classic must see match featuring Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi)
-Unforgettable 10/2/05 (Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki; Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang; James Gibson vs. Roderick Strong)
-Enter The Dragon 10/14/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match, Homicide & Low Ki vs. Steve Corino & Colt Cabana)
-Buffalo Stampede 10/15/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Steve Corino ROH World Title Match; Low Ki vs. Colt Cabana; Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe Pure Title Match; The Embassy vs. Generation Next NO DQ Six Man War)
-This Means War 10/29/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. AJ Styles, Curry Man vs. Jay Lethal)
-Showdown in Motown 11/4/05 (Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Sabin ROH World Title Match, Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley, AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Abyss & Jimmy Rave, plus a Four Corner Survival with Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Homicide)
-Steel Cage Warfare 12/3/05 (Generation Next vs. Embassy Steel Cage Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Rocky Romero ROH World Title Match; Steve Corino vs. Homicide; Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal)

*2006 Shows*
-Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06 (Aries & Strong vs. Danielson & Lethal for the ROH Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Low Ki; Trios Tournament 2006)
-Dissension 1/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles ROH World Title Match; Aries & Strong vs. Jacobs & Whitmer ROH Tag Title Match; Daniels vs. Sydal; Low Ki vs. Jack Evans)
-Unscripted II 2/11/06 (CM Punk's surprise return as he teams with Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce, Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries for the Pure Title)
-Fourth Anniversary Show 2/25/06 (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal ROH Tag Title Match, Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Rave World Title Match)
-Dragon Gate Challenge 3/30/06 (Generation Next vs. Blood Generation; AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi; Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels, Homicide vs. Colt Cabana; Alex Shelley & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Delirious)
-Weekend of Champions Night 1 4/28/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Jimmy Yang ROH World Title; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match, Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels Pure Title Match)
-Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title; Aries & Strong vs. Rave & Shelley for the Tag Titles; Christopher Daniels vs. Matt Sydal)
-How We Roll 5/12/06 (Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage & Colt Cabana; Austin Aries vs. Jay Briscoe; Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe)
-Destiny 6/3/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ROH Tag Title Match; Christopher Daniels vs. BJ Whitmer)
-Throwdown 6/23/06 (KENTA vs. Roderick Strong; Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs ROH World Title Match; Necro Butcher vs. Adam Pearce; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards vs. Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Chi Town Struggle 6/24/06 (KENTA vs. Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; ROH vs. CZW Six Man Tag War)
-Generation Now 7/29/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match, Christopher Daniels vs. Christian Cage, Generation Next's Last Stand as Aries, Strong, Evans, & Sydal team up together for the final time)
-Time To Man Up 8/4/06 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Davey Richards; AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe; Bryan Danielson vs. Jack Evans)
-Unified 8/12/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title vs. Pure Title Unification Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe for the World Tag Team Titles; Doug Williams & Jody Fleisch vs. SUWA & Go Shiozaki)
-Anarchy In The UK 8/13/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Matt Sydal; BJ Whitmer vs. Go Shiozaki; Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA ROH World Title Match)
-Epic Encounter II 8/25/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title 2/3 Falls Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer Tag Title Match; Matt Sydal vs. Delirious)
-Gut Check 8/26/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal Tag Title Match; Briscoes vs. Homicide & Davey Richards)
-Survival of the Fittest 2006 10/6/06 (First round matches include: Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson, Christopher Daniels vs. Austin Aries, Briscoes vs. Homicide & Roderick Strong, Matt Sydal vs. Davey Richards, Delirious vs. Jimmy Rave)
-Motor City Madness 10/7/06 (Briscoes vs. Samoa Joe & Homicide STREET FIGHT; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match)
-Honor Reclaims Boston 11/3/06- (KENTA & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Austin Aries; Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe, Homicide, & BJ Whitmer vs. The Briscoes & Steve Corino)
-The Bitter End 11/4/06 (KENTA vs. Matt Sydal; Homicide vs. Steve Corino Fight Without Honor; Samoa Joe & Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson & Jimmy Rave)
-Dethroned 11/25/06 (Samoa Joe & Homicide vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Falls Count Anywhere Elimination Street Fight; Davey Richards vs. Austin Aries; Chris Hero & Cladio Castagnoli vs. Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal World Tag Team Title Match)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 1 12/8/06 (Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe ROH World Title Steel Cage Match; Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Matt Sydal & Shingo Dragon Gate Rules; Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs; Homicide vs. Brent Albright)
-Chicago Spectacular Night 2 12/9/06 (Bryan Danielson, Jimmy Rave, Shingo, & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious, Colt Cabana, Nigel McGuinness, & BJ Whitmer Eight Man Elimintation Tag; Adam Pearce vs. Homicide Steel Cage Match; Samoa Joe vs. Mark Briscoe; Davey Richards vs. Jay Briscoe)

*2007 Shows*
-Fifth Year Festival: New York 2/16/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe; Homicide vs. Jimmy Rave ROH World Title Match; Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong World Tag Team Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Colt Cabana)
-Fifth Year Festival: Dayton 2/23/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. BJ Whitmer ROH World Title Match; Samoa Joe vs. Davey Richards; Matt Sydal vs. Austin Aries Dragon Gate Open The Brave Gate Championship; Homicide vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Briscoe)
-Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/07 (Samoa Joe vs. Homicide; Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave Fight Without Honor, BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs Falls Count Anywhere, Doi & Shingo vs. Davey Richards & Roderick Strong, Briscoe vs. Briscoe)
-Fighting Spirit 4/14/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong & Davey Richards vs. Jack Evans & Delirious, Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana, El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe)
-The Battle of St. Paul 4/27/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels FIP World Title; Colt Cabana & Homicide vs. Brent Albright & Adam Pearce Anything Goes Match; Rocky Romero vs. Jack Evans vs. Delirious vs. Erick Stevens)
-Respect Is Earned 5/12/07 (Ring of Honor's 1st PPV; Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness & KENTA; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal & Claudio Castagnoli World Tag Team Title Match; Rocky Romero vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Delirious vs. Roderick Strong)
-Domination 6/9/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Roderick Strong ROH World Title Match, Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Hero & Castagnoli for the Tag Titles 2/3 Falls; Delirious vs. Rocky Romero; Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw)
-Live In Osaka 7/17/07 (CIMA, Naomichi Marufuji, & Bryan Danielson vs. Masaaki Mochizuki, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero; Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe vs. SHINGO & Susumu Yokosuka World Tag Team Title Match; Ryo Saito, Matt Sydal, & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, & Delirious; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 7/27/07 (Eight first round tournament matches; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness & Bryan Danielson World Tag Team Title Match)
-Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 7/28/07 (Semi-Finals and Finals of tournament; Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, Matt Sydal, & Mark Briscoe vs. Nigel McGuinness, Roderick Strong, Delirious, & Jay Briscoe $10,000 Tag Team Challenge)
-Caged Rage 8/24/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico World Tag Title Steel Cage; Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans Steel Cage Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. PAC)
-Undeniable 10/6/07 (Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness ROH World Title Match; Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero)
-Survival of the Fittest 2007 10/19/07 (First Round Match include: Brent Albright vs. Roderick Strong; Chris Hero vs. Karl Anderson; Rocky Romero vs. TJ Perkins; Delirious vs. Austin Aries; Human Tornado vs. Shane Hagadorn vs. Tony Kozina; Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli; Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson; plus Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & The Necro Butcher)
-Glory By Honor VI Night 1 11/2/07 (Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima & Naomichi Marufuji; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries Best of Three Series; Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH World Title Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero Tag Title Match)
-Rising Above 12/29/07 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries ROH World Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima Relaxed Rules Match; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero World Tag Team Title Match)
-Final Battle 2007 12/30/07 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black World Tag Team Title Match; Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries vs. Chris Hero Four Way Elimination Match; Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens FIP Title Match)


*2008 Shows:*
-Transform 1/12/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Necro Butcher & Tyler Black Street Fight; Erick Stevens vs. Bryan Danielson FIP Heavyweight Title Match; Brent Albright vs. Kevin Steen; Austin Aries vs. Claudio Castagnoli)
-Breakout 1/25/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Chris Hero ROH Title Cage Maych; Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black; Erick Stevens vs. Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards FIP Title Match; No Remorse Corps vs. Age of the Fall)
-Take No Prisoners 3/16/08 (Nigel McGuinness defends the ROH World Title against the winner of a Four Corner Survival; Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries; Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall in a Street Fight)
-Injustice 4/12/08 Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe Tag Title Match; Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kota Ibushi; Necro Butcher vs. Roderick Strong No DQ Match)
-Tag Wars 2008 4/18/08 (The Age of the Fall of Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin; Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi; Nigel McGuinness & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico)
-Return Engagement 4/19/08 (Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. The Motor City Machine Guns; Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen ROH World Title Match; Kota Ibushi vs. El Generico)
-A New Level 5/10/08 (Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli ROH World Title Match; Jay Briscoe & Austin Aries vs. TYler Black & Jimmy Jacobs World Tag Team Title Match; Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji; Takeshi Morishima vs. Necro Butcher)
-Up For Grabs 6/6/08 (One night, eight team tournament, to crown new Ring of Honor World Tag Team Champions)
-Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08 (Age of the Fall vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries World Tag Title Match; Nigel McGuinness vs. Go Shiozaki ROH World Title Match; Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens Fight Without Honor)

-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 1- ROH World Champion
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 2- The Champ Is Here
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 2- Straightedge
-Best of Samoa Joe Vol. 3- ROH Legend
-Best of CM Punk Vol. 3- The Legacy Continues
-Best of AJ Styles Vol. 2- The Phenomenon Continues
-Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2- Say Your Prayers
-Best of Spanky- Danger, Danger
-Best of The Rottweilers- Let The Gates Of Hell Open
-Best of Roderick Strong- Suffering Is Inevitable
-Do or Die IV

-Straight Shootin' with Christian Cage
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe & CM Punk
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bobby Heenan Vol. 3
-Straight Shootin' with Konnan
-Straight Shootin' with Bruno Sammartino
-Straight Shootin' with Lance Storm
-Straight Shootin' with The Women of Honor
-Straight Shootin' with AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels
-Straight Shootin' with Raven & Sandman Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & JJ Dillon
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 2
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 3
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 4
-Secrets of the Ring with Raven Vol. 5
-Secrets of the Ring with Al Snow
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts
-Straight Shootin' with Jim Cornette & Bill Watts Vol. 2
-Straight Shootin' with Samoa Joe


General Admission Tickets For The Following Live Ring Of Honor Events Are Now On Sale For $10 Each:

-Manassas, VA 6/12/09
-New York, NY 6/13/09 (2nd balcony seating)
-Detroit, MI 6/26/09
-Chicago Ridge, IL 6/27/09

Sale prices on tickets are good exclusively on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com. Prices are good on all orders placed on the website through Friday, May 22nd 9am EST and are not valid on any previously placed orders.


SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER- NO MINIMUM PURCHASE!!!

This sale includes all DVD's, videos, tickets, figures, books, apparel, japanese merchandise, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com.

To redeem your 10% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: bigten into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 5/22 at 9am EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Gift certificates, Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, and ROH DVD Subscription Packages are not included in the sale. No dealers. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Offer is good while supplies last. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above.

-----

Think I'll be making an order by week's end.


----------



## McQueen

Wrestlerave '03 for only 10 bucks is probably making some people who got the show off eBay feel like shit right now.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll probably have to see if that match is in the media section or something. Still might check out the CZW match since I've heard it was quite good.


----------



## KingCrash

Man ROH is really cranking out the sales. Might actually pick a couple up if 7th Ann. shows up for sale.

And you wouldn't go wrong with wXw 100. Claudio/Sabre have a great match which makes me wonder why that Claudio can't show up more often, Jack gets fucked up and the tag match and main event are decent. It's short so they added the first wXw show which is enjoyable on a how-fucked-up-it-is level.


----------



## peep4life

Thats sucks about time warner dropping HDnet, not only will I be missing out on ROH but I will be missing out of the awesomeness that is Get Out.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> No, it was on one of my Best of wXw shows. *I think i've seen about 3 CZW matches ever,* usually not interested in super hardcore stuff save maybe some Big Japan.


Dude...

You haven't seen Best of the Best V or Cage of Death VI? Two of the very few CZW shows I own, but definitely two of their best, if not their best.

Buy them:
Best of the Best V
Cage of Death VI

I think you'll like BotB V the most since it features guys like Super Dragon (awesome Dragon, not Al Bundy Dragon), Claudio, Quack, Excalibur, Bosh, Steen, Generico, Hero, Ebessan~!, and the good Thomaselli.


----------



## boiledbunny

Anywhere I can pick up TPI 2008?

Also, I have fallen very behind on ROH. I am about to watch Age Of Insanity. What are the must see shows between then and now?


----------



## jawbreaker

The Japan shows, Driven, Glory By Honor VII, Homicide weekend, Rising Above, All Star Extravaganza IV, Final Battle... and... that's it. You may also want to check out Bound by Hate, Wrestling at the Gateway, Southern Hostility, and Motor City Madness. None of them were must-see shows, but they all featured at least one really good match. Insanity Unleashed I heard was okay as well, but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

jawbreaker said:


> The Japan shows, Driven, Glory By Honor VII, Homicide weekend, Rising Above, All Star Extravaganza IV, Final Battle... and... that's it. You may also want to check out Bound by Hate, Wrestling at the Gateway, Southern Hostility, and Motor City Madness. None of them were must-see shows, but they all featured at least one really good match. Insanity Unleashed I heard was okay as well, but haven't seen it yet.


Ignore this guy

The Tokyo Summit
Bound By Hate
Rising Above 2008
Final Battle 2008


----------



## KaijuFan

I thought Wrestling At The Gateway had some solid matches. Nothing mind blowing but nothing to shrug away from either.


----------



## Meteora2004

Picked up Death Before Dishonor, Dragon Gate Challenge and Respect is Earned II for $34.95 total. I was originally going to get All Star Extravaganza, Unforgettable and Glory by Honor VI Night 1, as well, but I decided to hold off on them until Vendetta II goes down to $10 (hopefully next month).


----------



## -Mystery-

Nice order. RIE II is pretty great show and kind of overlooked really. The main event is probably the company's second best tag match from last year and Stevens/Strong is great.


----------



## KoolMoeDee™

Anyone reccomend any good PWG DVD's please?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

BOLA 2008 and ASW5


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Wrestlerave '03 for only 10 bucks is probably making some people who got the show off eBay feel like shit right now.


Oh yes we do. I sold it to FanOfHonor for $3 after paying $20 for it. In fact, when I was cleaning out my DVDs I sold him over 20 DVDs for only $60...

Stupid college taking all my money.


----------



## Tarfu

Is Highspots working for anyone? For me the site's been down for well over a week now.


----------



## McQueen

AmDrag being a huge prick to the ever annoying wXw fans and their title is probably the greatest thing i've seen in a few years as far as heeling goes. I wish U.S. Fans didn't respect him so much because it would be a refreshing change to see him get that kind of heat in a US indy fed.

Super Dragon ALWAYS sucks sephy, 400 lbs or not. I have no time or tolerance anymore for shitty indy wrestlers who offer nothing more than stiffness.


----------



## Platt

TARFU said:


> Is Highspots working for anyone? For me the site's been down for well over a week now.


Working fine for me.


----------



## boiledbunny

KoolMoeDee™ said:


> Anyone reccomend any good PWG DVD's please?


The 5th anniversay show "Life During Wartime" is a brilliant show.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

-Mystery- said:


> Nice order. RIE II is pretty great show and kind of overlooked really. The main event is probably the company's second best tag match from last year and Stevens/Strong is great.


Haven't seen the entire show, but the tag main event I watched last week and dug it a whole lot. I've had Strong/Stevens on a disc for about 6 months now and still haven't got around to watching it.


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> *ROH Steel City Clash (3/20/09)*
> 
> Pre-Show: Brandon Morino vs. Shiima Xion ***1/4*
> _Good, fast paced action. Give these guys 10 minutes and you got a solid *** match. Two talented dudes._
> 
> Pre-Show: Tony Kozina & Brandon Day vs. Alex Payne & Grizzly Redwood ***
> _Not much of a match._
> 
> Sterling James Keenan vs. Delirious ***1/4*
> 
> Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross ***3/4*
> 
> Mike Quackenbush vs. Bryan Danielson ******
> _I loved this match. It was pretty awesome, IMO._
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright vs. Jerry Lynn ****1/4*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black & Necro Butcher ****1/2*
> 
> Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong ****3/4*
> 
> El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness *****1/4*
> 
> *Pretty damn good show. Definitely worth getting, IMO.*​


Hey man, Great review. Is there any way you could upload this show to the media section? Everything from Titus/King to the Main Event look great.


----------



## KingKicks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXJlX8dVMYA

New Video Wire.

I do like them showing clips from recent ROH DVD releases. Makes me alot more interested in them.

Briscoe/Omega/King looks like a shitload of fun this week.


----------



## erikstans07

kwjr86 said:


> Hey man, Great review. Is there any way you could upload this show to the media section? Everything from Titus/King to the Main Event look great.


I tried uploading it a few days ago, but I had some difficulties with my DVD ripping program. But now I have got a new one, and I will have Steel City Clash ripped and uploaded by tomorrow sometime.

I will upload:
King & Titus vs. Stevens & Cross
Danielson vs. Quackenbush
Lynn vs. Albright vs. Claudio
Strong vs. Aries
Jacobs & Brodie vs. Black & Necro
KENTA & Generico vs. McGuinness & Richards


----------



## Edgehead2000

This was the first ever Ring of Honor show I have ever watched fully. Hope you all enjoy this short review.


*ROH Rising Above 2009 Review* 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship Match: © Kevin Steen & El Generico Vs. The Briscoes
*_Good tag team match to open up the show. Mark Briscoe had an injured knee in this match which played into the match numerous times. This match was a little short (About 7-8 Minutes) but for that time it is very good and worth a watch. _***1/2*

*SHIMMER Womens' Championship Match: Sara Del Rey W/Larry Sweeney Vs. © Mschif
*_This was a great Womens' match. Probably the best I have seen (This is coming from a person who for about nine years only watched WWE and TNA) After seeing this match, I am going to check out more of SHIMMER Womens' Wrestling. Great Back and forth match with some unique counters by Mschif to a few moves. MOTN so far. _****1/4*

*Alex “Sugerfoot” Payne Vs. Claudio Castagnoli Vs. Sami Callihan Vs. Silas Young
*_Ring of Honor World Champion Nigel McGuinness was on commentary for this match and repeatedly referred to Alex Payne as “Sugernuts” which I found quite funny. Good little match here with the local product Alex Payne getting some good moves in. _***1/4*

*Chris Hero, Go Shiozaki & Davey Richards Vs. Brent Albright, Ace Steel & Roderick Strong
*_The stipulation was that if Albright's team won they would get a match with Sweet and Sour INC. at Steel Cage Warfare. This was an enjoyable but got really entertaining when Roderick Strong entered the match. Not as good as you might think but still a good match. _*****

*I Quit Match: Jimmy Jacobs Vs. Austin Aries
*_This was a sick and brutal match. Tables, Chairs, Chains and even a spike came into play during this match. Lacey makes an appearance and plays a huge factor in the finish of this match. If you like brutal matches then you will love this match. _******

*ROH World Heavyweight Championship- © Nigel McGuinness Vs. Bryan Danielson
*_Bryan Danielson comes out to possibly the greatest song of all time in the “Final Countdown.” Danielson held the belt for fifteen months and lost it to Homicide back in 2006 and has not been the champion since. This should be a great match. This is going to be my first experience watching a full match with both of these men so let's see if they live up to the hype with me. They begin with a handshake, which is a rule of the Code of Honor. The bell then rings and the match is on. Dueling chants of “Let's go Dragon” and “Let's go Nigel” chants are heard from the crowd. They start off with some technical wrestling but Nigel eventually goes onto the attack, working on Danielson's right knee pretty much the entire match. The ending sequence is phenomenal. Danielson gets busted open pretty bad in this match aswell. Overall, an excellent match and one of my favorites so far in 2009. _*****1/2*

*GRADE: 8/10. *_This was a great match that had a possible MOTY candidate as a main event. The I Quit match between Jimmy Jacobs and Austin Aries was also fantastic. This is worth the money, even if you buy it for the main event alone._​​​


----------



## jawbreaker

superdupersonic said:


> Ignore this guy
> 
> The Tokyo Summit
> Bound By Hate
> Rising Above 2008
> Final Battle 2008


Why ignore me? Because I thought certain shows were better than you did?


----------



## KingCrash

Benjo™;7261923 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXJlX8dVMYA
> 
> New Video Wire.
> 
> I do like them showing clips from recent ROH DVD releases. Makes me alot more interested in them.
> 
> Briscoe/Omega/King looks like a shitload of fun this week.


Enjoyed the new videowire. The Wolves are the best thing in ROH right now and Eddie E is actually starting to come into his own, which might not have happened if Sweeney was there. Looks like they're going to continue Hero/Kingston which could be nice and it looks like the three way on ROH TV might be better then AOTF vs. Necro/Delirious.

BTW, so far Insanity Unleashed is better than Stylin' & Profilin' minus the opener.


----------



## Sephiroth

jawbreaker said:


> Why ignore me? Because I thought certain shows were better than you did?





jawbreaker said:


> The Japan shows, Driven, Glory By Honor VII, Homicide weekend, Rising Above, All Star Extravaganza IV, Final Battle... and... that's it. You may also want to check out Bound by Hate, Wrestling at the Gateway, Southern Hostility, and Motor City Madness. None of them were must-see shows, but they all featured at least one really good match. Insanity Unleashed I heard was okay as well, but haven't seen it yet.


Only Tokyo Summit is worth buying of the Japan shows, Glory by Honor VII is a total letdown, and ASE IV is full of crap with two-three good matches. 

Then the rest you say he might want to check out, ONLY Bound by Hate is good. The rest suck except for a few matches here and there. 

The best bet is for that person to download matches from certain shows from here and buy the ones Superdupersonic recommended. I'd also recommend Bound by Hate too.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Stylin' & Profilin' (3/13/09)*

Jay Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong ****1/4*

Chris Hero, Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Kevin Steen, El Generico & Bobby Dempsey ****3/4*

Bison Smith vs. Bryan Danielson ***1/2*
_It saddens me to have to give a match involving Danielson less than 3 stars, but this match truly doesn't deserve it. It probably doesn't even deserve more than 2 stars._

Jerry Lynn & Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious ***3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Brent Albright *****

*I didn't see every match on this show, but from these five that I saw, I'm guessing it wasn't much of an impressive show.*


*ROH Insanity Unleashed (3/14/09)*

Spyder Nate Webb vs. Flash Flannigan ***1/2*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega vs. Bryan Danielson *****

Chris Hero vs. Jay Briscoe ****1/4*

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Kenny King & Rhett Titus ****1/2*

*No Disqualifications*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Delirious ***3/4*

Nigel McGuinness & Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black & Jerry Lynn ****3/4*

*This was a lot better than Stylin' & Profilin'. Worth checking it out.*​


----------



## kwjr86

erikstans07 said:


> I tried uploading it a few days ago, but I had some difficulties with my DVD ripping program. But now I have got a new one, and I will have Steel City Clash ripped and uploaded by tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I will upload:
> King & Titus vs. Stevens & Cross
> Danielson vs. Quackenbush
> Lynn vs. Albright vs. Claudio
> Strong vs. Aries
> Jacobs & Brodie vs. Black & Necro
> KENTA & Generico vs. McGuinness & Richards


Sounds awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Bound By Hate (11/8/08)*

Davey Richards vs. Jerry Lynn *****

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Delirious & Brodie Lee ***3/4*

Eddie Edwards & Go Shiozaki vs. Erick Stevens & Roderick Strong ****1/2*

*Dog Collar Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries *****1/2*

Alex Payne vs. Grizzly Redwood *1/2*
_Not sure why this match was even on the card._

Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega vs. Bryan Danielson ****1/2*

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Necro Butcher ***3/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ****3/4*

*Damn good show. Worth a looksey.*​


----------



## jawbreaker

Sephiroth said:


> Only Tokyo Summit is worth buying of the Japan shows, Glory by Honor VII is a total letdown, and ASE IV is full of crap with two-three good matches.
> 
> Then the rest you say he might want to check out, ONLY Bound by Hate is good. The rest suck except for a few matches here and there.
> 
> The best bet is for that person to download matches from certain shows from here and buy the ones Superdupersonic recommended. I'd also recommend Bound by Hate too.


If you can download individual matches, then definitely just get the best matches from each show. All the ones I mentioned as "must-see" had at least two matches that were definitely worth seeing, at least in my opinion. GBH had at least three. ASE had three. The Homicide shows I liked because they had Homicide.

Also, how can you say definitely get Rising Above and Bound By Hate but not Driven?


----------



## Tarfu

Hooray. Took advantage of the big ten and grabbed FYF:Finale and Nowhere To Run.

Hopefully this time there won't be any problems with my order.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Final Battle 2005 (12/17/05)*

Jimmy Rave vs. Milano Collection AT ****1/4*

Azrieal vs. Colt Cabana ***1/4*

*ROH Pure Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli ****1/2*

Alex Shelley vs. Steve Corino *****

Jay Lethal vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe ****3/4*

Davey Andrews vs. Ricky Reyes *DUD*

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro (c) vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong ****3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Naomichi Maurfuji *****1/4*

*GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship*
KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki *******

*None of this needs any explanation. Great show. A must-see, IMO.*​


----------



## Burning Sword

Low Ki vs. KENTA was the match that made me a full fan of the Brooklyn Warrior and love KENTA even more. The striking exchange towards the end had me sold on the match. 

Danielson/Marufuji is great too.


----------



## Sephiroth

TARFU said:


> Hooray. Took advantage of the big ten and grabbed FYF:Finale and Nowhere To Run.


Two of the best shows in company history . You have FYF: Liverpool right? If not, buy it now.


----------



## Meteora2004

Nowhere to Run is amazing.


----------



## Devildude

*CHIKARA King Of Trios Night Three:*

1. The UnStable vs Team Uppercut - **3/4
2. F.I.S.T vs The Future Is Now - ***1/2
3. El Generico vs Arik Cannon - ***1/4
4. Tag Gauntlet Match - Anywhere from 1/4* to ***
5. KUDO, Michael Nakazawa & The Osirian Portal vs The Colony & The Northstar Express - ***1/4
6. Eddie Kingston vs Austin Aries - ***
7. Kota Ibushi vs Player Dos - ***1/2
8. F.I.S.T vs Team Uppercut - ***3/4

Overall, probably the best night in terms of solid matches, though Night Two had some excellent matches too. If you can afford it, buy all three nights, otherwise buy Night Three and download the two RDV matches and the ME from Night Two.

*DVD Reviews to come:*

- WxW 16 Carat Gold: All Three Nights
- Dragon Gate: Dead Or Alive PPV
- NJPW Wrestling Dontaku
- KENTA Produce: CROSSROADS


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies (1/10/09)*

Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Dustin & Brandon Cutler ****1/2*

Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins ****1/2*

Joey Ryan vs. Bobby Quance ****3/4*
_Classic WWF spots FTW._

Bryan Danielson vs. Scott Lost ******

Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico ****1/4*

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Matt & Nick Jackson (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards *****1/2*

*Awesome show. Not one bad second.*​


----------



## Rated XXX

PWG The Gentle Art of Making Enemies (1/10/09)

awesome show my best match 

Phoenix Star & Zokre vs. Dustin & Brandon Cutler

ROH.2008.03.29.Supercard.Of.Honor.III

this is best show in 2008 
awesome awesome 

best match . Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & SHINGO


----------



## boiledbunny

PWG All Star Weekend 7 Night One


This DVD Features:

1. Hook Bomberry & TJ Perkins vs. Mark Davis & Ash Riot

Very forgettable match. So much so, I cannot remember much to get excited about.

*

2. Vin Gerard vs. Jimmy Jacobs

This was actually quite good. Emo Vs Emo. Jimmy carries this. Fun match, but nothing incredible

**1/2

3. Alex Koslov vs. Rocky "Azúcar" Romero

Best of the show so far. Not seen this Koslov before, but he was impressive. I quite like Romero all the time as well. It will be worth going back to and watching again

***

4. The Dynasty (Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre)

For the life of me, I cannot remember a single thing about this match. I like the Dynasty though.

5. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong

Stand out match of the DVD. Very gripping match. I thought Strong turned heel after the previous show. Obviously not.

***1/2

6. Candice LeRae vs. Chuck Taylor

I wondered why this was even on the DVD before it started, and pretty much had the question not answered. I think it was to get Taylor over as a prickish heel. Big fat meh

*

International 6-MEN SCRAMBLE
7. El Generico, Kevin Steen, & Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)

Good fast paced match as would be expected. I hate PAC. Ive seen better matches

**1/2

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Four-Way Match
8. Chris Hero (c - with Candice LeRae) vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher 

There was a little too much going on in this to get into it. I hate Heros babyface speeches. Again, nothing memorable.

**

All in all I would avoid buying this unless you are a completeist.


----------



## Tarfu

Sephiroth said:


> You have FYF: Liverpool right? If not, buy it now.


No, but will be getting it at some point. I had to choose, and I hate to admit that snowflakes were a factor. :sad:


----------



## antoniomare007

after watching Steel Clash City, i really wish Dragon and Quack could a have a real feud with eachother. I've seen 4 singles matches between them and if they could add the stuff that normally comes with a feud (intensity, hatred, etc), some epic shit could happend


----------



## seabs

boiledbunny said:


> PWG All Star Weekend 7 Night One
> 
> 
> 
> International 6-MEN SCRAMBLE
> 7. El Generico, Kevin Steen, & Susumu Yokosuka vs. PAC & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
> 
> Good fast paced match as would be expected. I hate PAC. Ive seen better matches
> 
> **1/2


*Hate PAC? You crazy? Crazy ass rating too.*


----------



## boiledbunny

Yep, I cannot stand PAC. His offense is far to unrealistic. Perhaps if he toned down the consta flips he would be a tad more believable.

I am not dissing his ability, far from it, I just do not like his style.

For the record I feel the same toward the like of Jack Evans, Ruckus and other flippidy flip monkeys.


----------



## WillTheBloody

boiledbunny said:


> Yep, I cannot stand PAC. His offense is far to unrealistic. Perhaps if he toned down the consta flips he would be a tad more believable.
> 
> I am not dissing his ability, far from it, I just do not like his style.
> 
> For the record I feel the same toward the like of Jack Evans, Ruckus and other flippidy flip monkeys.


I hate you.

:cuss:

...nah, just kidding. But I violently disagree.


----------



## -GP-

Wouldn't call him a flip monkey tbh.
He has his flippy matches, but he can go when he needs to.

Watched him go 25 minutes with Danielson a few weeks ago and he hardly busted out any MOVEZ~!, apart from a couple of occasions to keep up his "Man that Gravity Forgot" thingy.
Just 20+ minutes of submissions, kicks and good-ol' storytelling.
One could obviously argue about Dragon wrestling the proverbial broomstick, but i honestly think Pac is one of the very best guys out there when he "clicks".


----------



## boiledbunny

ASW Night 2

This is a far far better effort than the previous night

Alex Koslov Vs Yokosuka

Even though I wanted only yesterday, I cannot remeber who won this, so it must not have left any sort of impression

El Generico Vs TJ Perkins

Now we are talking, very solid, fun match. Generico is insanely over. Perkins not so as a heel, but did his best

***

The Dynasty Vs Vin Gerard & Chuck Taylor

This was quite good also. But from what I could make out it was an all heel match which hurt it. In saying that The Dynasty played the face role. Gerard and taylor are very good and some very good moments here where it loked like they may turn on each other. Another fun outing

***

Kevin Steen Vs Roderick Strong

What would you expect from these two, but brutality, chops and aggression. best match of the weekend so far ***3/4

Low Ki Vs Rocky Romero.

I am a mark for both and this did not disappoint. Good fast, stiff action and i loved every second. This just over took the previous match at the match of the weekend and it shall stay that way.

****

Necro Butcher Vs Eddie Kingston

Nothing pretty. Mostly a comedy affair really. I am not a Necro fan, but I enjoyed this for what it was, a mindless fight. 

**1/2

Age Of The Fall Vs Young Bucks

Excellent match here. Expected a spot fest, but got a very solid outing. Excellent pace to it. Jacobs is a great heel. Not quite as good as the previous match, but still gets 4 stars

****

Chris Hero Vs PAC

Took ages for ths to get going, but once it did, it was fun. It was all about Hero though as he sold Pacs offense quite well, even if the latter did have a few "you Fed up" moments. As i said about the previous night, I hate Heros babyface rallying speeches. They got old, and quick.

All in all a decent show. I would not be rushing out to buy it, but if it was part of a sale you could do far worse.


----------



## KingCrash

boiledbunny said:


> For the record I feel the same toward the like of Jack Evans, Ruckus and other flippidy flip monkeys.


Wait did you just call Ruckus a monkey? Racism! :side:

I don't get the PAC hate either, but I understand if some people don't like spotfests and when PAC is off he can be brutal sometimes.


----------



## boiledbunny

Ha, that was a poor choice of words 

I would not be militantly against PAC. I would like to see some toned down matches with him in, but so far, all I have seen is flippy flips. I have seen him in Dragongate, PWG, IWW, 1PW (I think) and ROH so I am not basing in on just a few matches.


----------



## peep4life

Pac's match with El Generico in PWG was enough to win me over, but then again I don't really hate the flippy guys as much as others seem to do.


----------



## erikstans07

peep4life said:


> Pac's match with El Generico in PWG was enough to win me over, but then again I don't really hate the flippy guys as much as others seem to do.


PAC vs. Generico FTW


----------



## -Mystery-

Jack Evans being a spot monkey is soooo 2004.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Jack Evans being a spot monkey is soooo 2004.


Yes, now he's _La Vainilla Hombre del Chapuza_!


----------



## Sephiroth

TARFU said:


> No, but will be getting it at some point. I had to choose, and I hate to admit that snowflakes were a factor. :sad:


That's like comparing apples to oranges then with those two shows.

FYF: Liverpool
1. Homicide vs. Davey Richards - *** 1/2
2. Sara Del Ray vs. Allison Danger - **
3. BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Rave & Jimmy Jacobs - ** 1/2
4. Delirious vs. Matt Sydal - ****
5. Roderick Strong vs. PAC - *** 3/4
6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo - **** 1/4 
7. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - **** 1/2


FYF: Finale 
1. Delirious vs. Colt Cabana - **
2. Sara Del Ray & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black - *
3. Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - *** 1/4
4. Matt Sydal vs. PAC - *** 1/2
5. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe - **** 1/4
6. Naruki Doi & Shingo vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards - ****
7. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jimmy Rave - **** 1/4
8. Samoa Joe vs. Homicide - *** 1/2


----------



## erikstans07

Picked up Nowhere to Run and Fifth Year Festival: Finale in the Big Ten Sale.


----------



## Sephiroth

I'm loving everyone buying Nowhere to Run. One of my favorite ROH shows and my favorite show from 2005 imo.


----------



## erikstans07

I better enjoy it or it's your head


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07 said:


> I better enjoy it or it's your head


Once you see Shelley running around looking for a tag partner, you'll understand why it's the best show of 2005 :

*"You like beards. I think beards are pretty cool."*


----------



## erikstans07

So I'm watching PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1 (ratings to come later) and what do I find? Another sub-par PWG tag team match that goes way too long. B-Boy & Ronin vs. Super Dragon & Davey Richards. This match went roughly 25 minutes, I gave it 3 stars. It probably deserves less than 3 stars. Not only did it go WAY too long, it was just spot after spot after spot after spot for the last 10 minutes. It got so annoying. I just wanted that shit to end.

Anyone else seen this match?


----------



## KingCrash

If you think that's bad Richards and Fatty had close to an hour match with the Kings of Wrestling at I think Card Subject to Change 2 or 3. Generally their title defenses clocked in at a half-hour. Boy was I glad when Arrogance finally took the titles from them.


----------



## Sephiroth

So I was checking out Cracked.com (the best website ever~!) and I found this awesome article about the Top 8 "HOLY SHIT" Moments in MMA and it included this gem.

This has renewed my faith in humanity. This is what happens when God creates something so awesome like a Kitten Ninja or a 3-Breasted Megan Fox and has them wage war on each other. 

I'm sure many of you have no doubt seen this, but wow, lets all give a round of applause for Don Frye and Yoshihiro Motherfuckin' Takayama.

Here is Cracked.com's description:



Cracked.com said:


> *Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit!*
> *PRIDE 21: Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
> 
> *Don Frye looks like an old west sheriff, and Takayama looks like Japan tried to make their own Hulk Hogan out of juiced grapes. When they faced off, the two of them somehow, without speaking, managed to come to some kind of gentleman’s agreement. They decided the only move each of them would use is grabbing the opponent’s head with one hand, and punching it over and over with the other.
> 
> Within seconds, it turned into a sublime combination of ultra violence and slapstick. As they pound, pound, pounded each other’s skulls, you could see all the faces in the crowd light up with joy. Grown men, little girls– they’d been waiting their whole lives for this one perfect moment! Your brain damage does not happen in vain, Frye and Takayama!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-AkC8l-8Xc


----------



## Tahma

I bought ROH Transform and ROH Breakout DVD's. I liked Breakouts Main Event (McGuinnes vs. Hero Cage Match), but I wanted that Hero would win.


----------



## McQueen

What you've never seen that before Sephy? I mean its on the awesome ones site and even youtube if I recall correctly.

I love Takayama.


----------



## antoniomare007

lol, i read that article yesterday (i love cracked.com) but yeah, that video is a classic.


----------



## KingKicks

Now available for preorder:


----------



## Platt

Pre-order WTF it's not a PPV2 months to put it up on the site and then it's only pre-order. Why are releases taking so damn long now.


----------



## mateuspfc

Damn, I can't stop looking at D'Lo and not remebering this little fella:










HAHAHAHAHA

Anyway, I keep asking why they take so damn long to release the shows, and yet they crap completely in all the DVD covers.


----------



## Groovemachine

Am I right in thinking the delayed release of the 7th Anniversary show has something to do with Colt Cabana's WWE non-compete clause? He's fine to work indy shows, but the 90 days isn't up until next week, hence why competing on TV/DVD isn't allowed. Think I read something like that anyway.


----------



## erikstans07

Groovemachine said:


> Am I right in thinking the delayed release of the 7th Anniversary show has something to do with Colt Cabana's WWE non-compete clause? He's fine to work indy shows, but the 90 days isn't up until next week, hence why competing on TV/DVD isn't allowed. Think I read something like that anyway.


He likely didn't have a no-compete clause. He wrestled on PWG's show the day after he got fired and that DVD has already been released.

"Fired on a Friday! PWG on a Saturday!"


ROH has a Buy 3 Get 2 Free Sale goin on now. Woooo.



> RING OF HONOR BUY 3, GET 2 FREE DVD SALE!!!
> 
> You can now get 2 free Ring of Honor DVD's with every 3 you purchase. Koch titles and non-ROH titles are not included in the sale. It is very important you read all of the directions below before placing your order:
> 
> 1) You will receive 2 Free Ring of Honor DVD for every 3 you purchase. If you buy 6 DVD's you get 4 free, if you buy 9 DVD's you get 6 free, if you purchase 12 DVD's you get 8 free, etc.. There is no limit. Your regular priced & free selections must be a Ring of Honor, Straight Shootin, or Secrets of the Ring title. Non ROH titles are not included in this sale. You may add other items to your order but they would not count towards the sale promotion.
> 2) Place the items you are ordering in the shopping cart at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. Write in your free selections in the "Special Instructions" section so you are not charged for the items. If you place your free items in the shopping cart you will be billed for them and adjustments will not be made.
> 3) Your free selections must be the lowest priced item you are buying.
> 4) This offer is good on all DVD's listed under the "Ring of Honor DVD's" & "Straight Shootin DVD" sections at http://www.rohwrestling.com/. NON ROH DVD ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THIS SALE.
> 
> Special Live Event Bonus: This sale will also be in effect at next week's TV Tapings in Philadelphia at The Arena on Friday, May 29th and Saturday, May 30th.
> 
> Offer is only available during the sale period which ends on Tuesday, May 26th at noon EST and is not good on any previously placed orders. This special is ONLY good on orders placed at www.rohwrestling.com.
> 
> *Please note the buy 3, get 2 free offer is ONLY good on Ring of Honor show titles, Best Of's, Straight Shootin', and Secrets of the Ring titles. This includes all ROH titles marked down in the "Weekly Specials" section.
> 
> **KOCH DVD's "Bloodstained Honor", "Stars of Honor", "Best in the World" and "Greatest Rivalries" CAN NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE SALE!!!
> 
> 
> NEW DVD RELEASES!!!
> 
> The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:
> 
> 7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09 (DVD-Preorder)
> 
> Ring of Honor presents their 7th Anniversary Show featuring Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA for the World Title; Steen & Generico vs. The American Wolves for the Tag Titles; Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner; plus much more.
> 
> This title is scheduled to ship on Thursday, May 28th!!!
> 1. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King
> 2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright
> 3. Bobby Dempsey vs.
> 4. Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush
> 5. Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries (Revolution Rules Match)
> 6. Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner
> 7. Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown
> 8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match)
> 9. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match)
> 
> WWE Backlash 2009 (DVD)
> 
> John Cena battles Edge in a Last Man Standing Match for the World Title, Legacy vs. Triple H, Batista, & Shane McMahon in a six man tag with the WWE Title on the line, plus more.
> 1. ECW Title Match: Jack Swagger vs. Christian
> 2. Chris Jericho vs. Ricky Steamboat
> 3. CM Punk vs. Kane
> 4. I-Quit Match: Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy
> 5. WWE Title Match: Triple H, Batista, & Shane McMahon vs. Randy Orton, Ted DiBiase, & Cody Rhodes
> 6. World Title Last Man Standing Match: John Cena vs. Edge


----------



## -Mystery-

ROH is sooo desperate for money.


----------



## Lost10

Last week I bought ROH Best in the World for just 10 Euros (without the 40% discount and the shipping cost) and it arrived today here in Greece (9 days). The matchcard looks very good ( Kobashi vs. Joe, Storm vs. Danielson ) and I'm sure that I will enjoy this DVD. I will post my thoughts in few days.

P.S Can I do that here? 
P.S 2 Thanks for the suggestions. I will bought those DVDs next time.


----------



## -GP-

Lost10 said:


> Last week I bought ROH Best in the World for just 10 Euros (without the 40% discount and the shipping cost) and it arrived today here in Greece (9 days). The matchcard looks very good ( Kobashi vs. Joe, Storm vs. Danielson ) and I'm sure that I will enjoy this DVD. I will post my thoughts in few days.
> 
> P.S Can I do that here?
> P.S 2 Thanks for the suggestions. I will bought those DVDs next time.


Look who it is...

Did you ever test out those other sellers i recommended?


----------



## erikstans07

Sooooo I've got 8 DVD's on the way 

ROH 7th Anniversary Show
ROH Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
ROH Supercard of Honor III
ROH Glory By Honor VI Night 2
ROH Better Than Our Best
ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale
ROH Nowhere to Run
PWG Based on a True Story


----------



## Meteora2004

B3G2F is always awesome, but after spending just under $100 in the last two weeks, I think I'm gonna wait until 6/13 before I buy any more DVDs.

On a related note, the 7AS cover looks pretty cool; can't wait to pick it up. Having a bit of grammar OCD, though, I'm not too fond of the A and S in "Anniversary Show" not being capitalized.


----------



## mob1993

Meteora2004 said:


> On a related note, the 7AS cover looks pretty cool; can't wait to pick it up. Having a bit of grammar OCD, though, I'm not too fond of the A and S in "Anniversary Show" not being capitalized.


It's bugging me too.


----------



## erikstans07

I'm a big of a Grammar Snob too, but that doesn't bug me, it's just the design. I'm sure they wouldn't type it like that if they're typing the name of the show. That's just part of the design of the cover. It looks nice IMO.

On another side note, doesn't Nigel look a little more ugly than his ugly self on that cover? lol


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> On another side note, doesn't Nigel look a little more ugly than his ugly self on that cover? lol


Dude, ever since winning the title and turning heel that guy has gone uglier by the minute. It's like he was literally wiped out of his babyface. Just look at him in mid 07, and compare that Nigel to the one we've seen for the last year and a half. I guess the World Title has similar corrupting powers to the ring in LOTR or something...

And yeah, the 7AS cover looks pretty good, which is surprising considering how awful ROH's art has been as of late. And like, always.


----------



## KaijuFan

it reminds me of the Fantastic Four logo


----------



## Lost10

-GP- said:


> Look who it is...
> 
> Did you ever test out those other sellers i recommended?


Of course .  Highspots had the same price as rohwrestling so I picked the second one because of the discount.

P.S Kobashi chops: :shocked:


----------



## jawbreaker

Watching PWG Express Written Consent right now, will review when finished.


----------



## HavocD

*KENTA Produce "CROSS ROAD"*

Kenta Kobashi vs. Genba Hirayanagi **1/2*
Ricky Marvin vs. Atsushi Aoki ***3/4*
Akitoshi Saito, Masao Inoue & Makoto Hashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Kentaro Shiga & Kishin Kawabata ****1/4*
Taiji Ishimori vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Akihiko Ito *DUD*
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Taiji Ishimori & Akihiko Ito ****1/4*
Go Shiozaki vs. Shuhei Taniguchi ****1/2*
Takeshi Morishima & Takashi Sugiura vs. Takeshi Rikio & Mohammed Yone ****1/4*
*GHC Heavyweight Champion vs. GHC junior Heavyweight Champion*
Jun Akiyama vs. KENTA ******


----------



## Devildude

*PWG Express Written Consent:*

1. Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre - **1/2
2. B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins - **3/4
3. El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - ***
4. "Necro Butcher Rules" Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries - **1/2
5. PWG Title Match - 3-Way - Chris Hero (c) vs. Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado - ***
6. 6-Man Tag - The Dynasty (Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan) vs. Paul London & The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) - ****


----------



## seabs

*PWG Express Written Consent*

*Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre *
_**3/4_

*B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins *
_**1/2_

*El Generico vs. Kenny Omega *
_***1/2_

*Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries - No DQ*
_**1/2_

*Chris Hero vs. Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado - PWG World Championship*
_***1/2+_

*Dynasty & Karl Anderson vs. Paul London & Young Bucks*
_****_

*Overall:*
_Another amazingly fun PWG show. Once again not one bad match on the show and a great main event. Rick Knox is quickly reaching Earl Hebner levels of referee awesomeness. _​


----------



## will94

I'll so be taking advantage of the B3G2F sale. I've still got to work on bridging the gaps in my early ROH collection, and I definitely want to pick up Colt's return show as well.


----------



## FunkyMonkeyAS73

Wish there was a puro board, some awesome dvds out there. NOAH Destiny, im looking at you

On topic, First indy dvd I ever got was ROH Road to the Title back in 2002. Great show


----------



## Sephiroth

We talk about puro a lot around here. Just speak what's on your mind.


----------



## HavocD

*PWG:Express Written Consent *

Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre *****
B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins ***3/4*
El Generico vs. Kenny Omega ****3/4*
Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher *****
*Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title 3-Way Match*
Chris Hero (Champion) vs. "Classic" Colt Cabana vs. Human Tornado ****1/4*
The Dynasty vs. Paul London & The Young Bucks ******


----------



## McQueen

FunkyMonkeyAS73 said:


> Wish there was a puro board, some awesome dvds out there. NOAH Destiny, im looking at you
> 
> On topic, First indy dvd I ever got was ROH Road to the Title back in 2002. Great show


Destiny is a little more solid overall but I prefer Departure 2004 in the dome over it.


----------



## Halfnelson

Just got a big order from IVP so I'm finally catching up on Puro from this year starting with the NJPW Dome show.
*
NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III* 

_Averno, Jado, and Gedo vs. Mistico, Ryusuke Taguchi, and Prince Devitt_***3/4
I thought this was a great opener,Mistico vs Averno is always gold and they got a great reaction from the crowd. Mistico hit three awesome dives before Devitt hit a crazy dive to the floor. Cool ending too.
_
Jushin Thunder Liger and Takuma Sano vs. Wataru Inoue and Koji Kanemoto_**1/2
Pretty disappointing considering it celebrated Liger's 20th Anniversary. Sano didn't really gel with Kanemoto or Inoue and just hit spinning kicks and his double stomp. I did like the ending though.
_
Yujiro and Naito vs. Shelley and Chris Sabin_***1/2
Really fun match,Sabin and Shelly hit all their stuff and looked really crisp.NO LIMIT looked good too.

_Low Ki vs. Tiger Mask_***1/4
Another entertainig match.Maybe a little short but never dull. Ki was great in this but the crowd didn't seem to get excited for Tiger Mask
_
Riki Choshu, Chono, Kurt Angle, and Kevin Nash vs. Giant Bernard, Iizuka, Ishii, and Karl Anderson_**
This was just weird. Much too short for an eight man match too. Crowd was into Nash vs Bernard and there was a good finish.

_Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka _****3/4
This was my match of the night. I'm pretty sure I liked this more than most.Just a war from bell to bell with no down time and tons of near falls.I put this ahead of their match at Destruction.

_Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jun Akiyama _**3/4
I'm a huge Akiyama fan but htis didn't really grab me.Match was fine when Jun was in control,less so when Nakanishi took over.Not horrible or anything just average.

_Togi Makabe and Yano vs. “Team 3D” Brother Ray and Brother Devon _*1/2
They tried hard but I hated this.The weapon shots came off as lame and overall pretty bad.

Shinsuke Nakamura and Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Takashi Sugiura****1/2
This was the most popular match from the card and I see why. Misawa vs Nak was great but Sug was the star of the match.Goto wasn't overly impressive but what he did,he did well.All action with great reactions from the crowd.
_
Keiji Mutoh vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi_****
Not sure how popular this match was on here,it got mixed reviews everywhere else,but I liked it alot.Muta worked on the leg and kept me interested for the whole time.Tana sold it well,hit all his stuff and the crowd added a lot to it.

Overall I thought this was the best Dome show since Destiny.I only hated one match and though there was some average parts overall I loved it.


----------



## McQueen

Every Manabu Nakanishi match is dull as shit. Even Akiyama can't save him.


----------



## Derek

****3/4 for Nagata/Tanaka? I though it was just a shorter version of their Destruction match. ***3/4 from me.

And I prefer the 2005 Dome show over the 2004 Dome show because of the overall quality, but they are both must see shows.


----------



## McQueen

Was 2005 headlined by TenKoji vs MuChono?


----------



## Derek

TenKoji vs. Mutoh/Chono headlined New Japans 2007 Dome show.


----------



## McQueen

What was 05 then?

Edit: Nevermind your talking about NOAH aren't you.


----------



## Derek

Yeah I was talking about NOAH.


----------



## Halfnelson

Derek said:


> ****3/4 for Nagata/Tanaka? I though it was just a shorter version of their Destruction match. ***3/4 from me.
> 
> And I prefer the 2005 Dome show over the 2004 Dome show because of the overall quality, but they are both must see shows.


I though my rating for that would be higher than most(or everyone)I think the shorter time actually helped it seem like a war. Destiney is probably my favourite Dome show but the main event of Departure was my MOTY, yeah I'm an Akiyama mark.


----------



## McQueen

Nothing wrong with being an Akiyama mark.


----------



## Halfnelson

McQueen said:


> Nothing wrong with being an Akiyama mark.


This seems like a cool forum.

Have you seen his match with KENTA? I hate jumping ahead but I might have to check that out as soon as possible.


----------



## Derek

There is if you like long world title reigns.


----------



## McQueen

Not yet. I need to get a new computer (on my roomates) before I start downloading stuff again. Haven't even seen all the great stuff from KENTA this year.

Akiyama watch out for that roll up! Doh!


----------



## Halfnelson

McQueen said:


> Not yet. I need to get a new computer (on my roomates) before I start downloading stuff again. Haven't even seen all the great stuff from KENTA this year.
> 
> Akiyama watch out for that roll up! Doh!


I'm in the same situation when it comes to KENTA. I've got the event with KENTA vs Suzuki to watch tonight and his stuff with Nakajima maybe during the week. I always seem to be at least two months behind.Of course if I stopped watching AJPW from the nineties I could catch up.


----------



## McQueen

Its never an easy thing to resist Kings Road.


----------



## Halfnelson

Very true. I also got AJPW's tv from February to September 1993 in my order and,even though I've seen the more famous matches,stuff like Taue vs Bossman demands to be seen. Hansen vs Kobashi,which is one of my all time favourites,is on there too.


----------



## antoniomare007

> Have you seen his match with KENTA?


pretty good match, they focused on the stricking (wich is a good thing) and Differ Ariake actually showed some life. I've likes Akiyama's work this year, some good tags, a great defense vs Go and this match with KENTA


----------



## McQueen

Taue vs Bossman sounds like fun. Well as long as Taue brings his game.


----------



## antoniomare007

sorry McQueen but the Nakanishi vs Tanahashi match was pretty damn good


----------



## McQueen

Good to hear but then again Tanahashi is one of the better wrestlers in the world right now so I would hope he could pull something good out of him.

The only Nakanishi match i've ever seen and really liked was vs. Nishimura and that was only because I have a bizarre fascination with Nish's style.


----------



## ROHFan4Life

Im thinking of buying some stuff from IVP and Im wondering what some of you guys would reccommend. Events, Comps, etc. just name the best that IVP has to offer from NOAH, Dragon Gate, NJPW, AJPW


----------



## McQueen

Super J Cup '94 & J Crown '96 are freaking awesome if you like 90's junior stuff. And who doesn't?


----------



## Halfnelson

Detiney and Departure from NOAH are must buys. Legacy of Kobashi,Best of Jumbo,Misawa vs Kawada and I also got a best of NJPW from the nineties comp thats great.

NOAH 01/12/2009
_Sasaki/Nakijima vs Akiyama/Aoki ***3/4_
Definite highlight of this was Akiyama getting pissed at Nakijima and destroying him around ringside. Aoki took a good beating and the Akiyama/Sasaki exchanges were good.

NOAH 01/26/2009 

_Taiji Ishimori/Ippei Ota -vs- Ricky Marvin/Kento Miyahara._**
Pretty average opener. I don't know what it is with Marvin,sometimes he looks great and other times he just looks awkward. Ishimori hits a cool 450 for the win.
_
Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Genba Hirayanagi -vs- Naomichi Marufuji/Akihiko Ito._**1/2
Not a lot going on here either. Mainly to get over the new heel act from Genba and Kanemaru.

_ Akira Taue/Takeshi Rikio/Tsuyoshi Kikuchi -vs- Akitoshi Saito/Takashi Suguira/Atsushi Aoki_**3/4
One of those random six mans NOAH loves. Sug looked good and had some good exchanges with Rikio and Taue is Taue.

_Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa/Go Shiozaki -vs- Bull Buchanan/Bobby Fish/Keith Walker_ ***
Good start to this as the Japanese team fights the Americans all over the building. Go was the star here but Fish's constant talking was pretty funny.

_Takeshi Morishima/Mohammed Yone -vs- Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli._ ***1/4
Good to see Hero and Claudio back together and they bust out some impressive tag moves. Suprised by how over Hero is. Afterwards Yone attacks Morishima with help from Rikio. He grabs the mike and says something evil[probably]

_Kensuke Sasaki/Katsuhiko Nakajima -vs- Jun Akiyama/Shuhei Taniguchi._ ****
Just better than the previous tag match thanks to Taniguchi and Nakijima going at it. Didn't have enough Akiyama beating on Nak,though he does throw him into a wall near the start. More very good sequences between Sasaki and Akiyama before Saski pins Taniguchi with an exploder while looking straight at Jun. Motherfucker.

_KENTA -vs- Kotaro Suzuki._ ****1/4
Can't really say anymore about this match. Keep me interested the whole time and had a crazy finishing strech.


----------



## Devildude

*Dragon Gate - Dead or Alive PPV (5/5/09):*

1. RYOMA, Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson vs Kenshin Chikano, Akira Tozawa & Anthony W. Mori - **3/4

2. 3 Way Match: Syachihoko Machine vs. Jackson Florida vs. "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa - N/A

3. Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Super Shenlong & Naoki Tanizaki - **3/4

4. 4 Way Elimination Match: KAGETORA vs. Cyber Kong vs. Shingo Takagi vs. Masato Yoshino - ***1/4

5. BxB (Killer) Hulk vs. YAMATO - **3/4

6. Open the Twin Gate Tag Title 3 Way Match: Susumu Yokosuka & Gamma (c)vs. Ryo Saito & Genki Horiguchi vs Yasushi Kanda & Kenichiro Arai - ***1/2

7. Open the Brave Gate Title: CIMA (c) vs. Dragon Kid - ***1/4 

8. Open the Dream Gate Title: Naruki Doi (c) vs. Akebono - ***

Solid show without really having a standout match on the card. Hulk vs YAMATO might win end of year honors as the slowest worked match though and Doi vs Akebono was almost like watching a good Japanese version of Cena vs Big Show.


----------



## Maxx Hero

So since it was ignored when I brought it up earlier, I will rephrase here...

Anyone got any BattlArts suggestions? I know we don't talk about it much on here, but I really don't see anything wrong with the style. I mean it is fairly legit, I like snug wrestling, and the matches are exciting, so I am looking for maybe a best disc from the IVP set maybe?


----------



## antoniomare007

you should go to DVDVR for more info on Battlearts (or the Bati Bati Cafe site), i've only seen very little - just a few Ishikawa classics - because is not easy to find DVDs and stuff, i'm broke and live in Chile


----------



## erikstans07

Pre-Ordered PWG Ninety-Nine last night. Will be ordering One-Hundred some other time. Anyone else getting either of them?


----------



## Tarfu

erikstans07 said:


> Pre-Ordered PWG Ninety-Nine last night. Will be ordering One-Hundred some other time. Anyone else getting either of them?


I was supposed to pre-order both of them this week, but instead went for Behind The 8 Ball, as I need something to watch this weekend. Yeah.


----------



## sider

*ROH Supercard of Honor III​*

Go Shiozaki vs. Delirious ****-***1/4*

Bushwhacker Luke, Dingo and Alex Payne vs. Kenny King, Sal Rinauro and Chasyn Rance ***1/4*

FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens ****3/4-*****


Relaxed Rules
Jay and Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black *****-****1/4*

BxB Hulk and Shingo vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen *****1/4*

ROH World Title Match
Nigel McGuiness vs. Austin Aries *****1/4-****1/2*

Dragon Gate Rules
CIMA, Dragon Kid and Ryo Saito vs. Masato Yoshino, Naruki Doi and Genki Horiguchi *****1/2*​____________________________________________________________________________________________________



*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom III ​*

Averno, Jado, and Gedo vs. Mistico, Ryusuke Taguchi, and Prince Devitt *****

Jushin Thunder Liger and Takuma Sano vs. Wataru Inoue and Koji Kanemoto ****1/4*

Yujiro and Naito vs. Shelley and Chris Sabin ****1/2-***3/4*

Low Ki vs. Tiger Mask ****1/4*

Riki Choshu, Chono, Kurt Angle, and Kevin Nash vs. Giant Bernard, Iizuka, Ishii, and Karl Anderson ***1/2*

Yuji Nagata vs. Masato Tanaka *****1/4*

Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jun Akiyama ****1/2*

Togi Makabe and Yano vs. “Team 3D” Brother Ray and Brother Devon ***3/4*

Shinsuke Nakamura and Hirooki Goto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Takashi Sugiura *****-****1/4*


Keiji Mutoh vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi ****3/4*​


----------



## erikstans07

*PWG Express Written Consent (2/21/09)*

Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre ****1/4*

B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins ****1/2*

El Generico vs. Kenny Omega ******

Necro Butcher vs. Austin Aries ***3/4*

*PWG World Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Human Tornado vs. Colt Cabana ****3/4*

Matt & Nick Jackson & Paul London vs. Joey Ryan, Scott Lost & Karl Anderson *****1/4*

*Really good show with a hot crowd. Definitely worth picking up.*​


----------



## peep4life

erikstans07 said:


> Pre-Ordered PWG Ninety-Nine last night. Will be ordering One-Hundred some other time. Anyone else getting either of them?


I'll probably pick up 99 at the next PWG show I go to, hopefully DDT4 will be out by then as well. I was at 100, it was a great show, with Omega/Danielson being one of the funniest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Halfnelson said:


> Very true. I also got AJPW's tv from February to September 1993 in my order and,even though I've seen the more famous matches,stuff like Taue vs Bossman demands to be seen. Hansen vs Kobashi,which is one of my all time favourites,is on there too.


I actually watched Taue/Bossman the other week. It's not very... good... but there's a metric ton of quality stuff that's relatively un-pimped from February to September on AJ TV. One of my favourite years in the promotion's history, although I think '91 would be my top pick.



Maxx Hero said:


> So since it was ignored when I brought it up earlier, I will rephrase here...
> 
> Anyone got any BattlArts suggestions? I know we don't talk about it much on here, but I really don't see anything wrong with the style. I mean it is fairly legit, I like snug wrestling, and the matches are exciting, so I am looking for maybe a best disc from the IVP set maybe?


You can't really go wrong with the best of BattleArts from IVP. It's something I've been thinking about picking up for a long time, but the fact there's no dates on the match lists is annoying because I've seen quite a bit from 90s BattleArts, and I've already got a lot of it on DVD anyway. Late 90s BattleArts is some of my favourite stuff ever, though. Yuki Ishikawa and Daisuke Ikeda are especially fond of punting the dogpiss out of one another. Some of the stuff is ridiculously stiff, which means it's fuggin' awesome.


----------



## crooked_reflection

Is anybody getting Colt Cabana's 1st post WWE sitdown interview?

It can be found at his myspace for $15.
http://www.myspace.com/coltcabana


----------



## Halfnelson

Andy3000 said:


> I actually watched Taue/Bossman the other week. It's not very... good... but there's a metric ton of quality stuff that's relatively un-pimped from February to September on AJ TV. One of my favourite years in the promotion's history, although I think '91 would be my top pick.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really go wrong with the best of BattleArts from IVP. It's something I've been thinking about picking up for a long time, but the fact there's no dates on the match lists is annoying because I've seen quite a bit from 90s BattleArts, and I've already got a lot of it on DVD anyway. Late 90s BattleArts is some of my favourite stuff ever, though. Yuki Ishikawa and Daisuke Ikeda are especially fond of punting the dogpiss out of one another. Some of the stuff is ridiculously stiff, which means it's fuggin' awesome.


Yeah I thought that would be more interesting than actually good but you're totally right about some of the good stuff thats relatively unknown. I guess AJPW was so good that year that some of the stuff just flew under the radar. I've already seen Kawada destroy RVD,a Fuchi-Kikuchi match with some crazy head drops and of course I'm going to watch the more famed stuff again.

I agree about BattleArts too. Just start with volume one,thats got a killer Ikeda-Ishikawa match and its cool watching Funaki and Taka wrestle that style.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Andy3000 said:


> You can't really go wrong with the best of BattleArts from IVP. It's something I've been thinking about picking up for a long time, but the fact there's no dates on the match lists is annoying because I've seen quite a bit from 90s BattleArts, and I've already got a lot of it on DVD anyway. Late 90s BattleArts is some of my favourite stuff ever, though. Yuki Ishikawa and Daisuke Ikeda are especially fond of punting the dogpiss out of one another. Some of the stuff is ridiculously stiff, which means it's fuggin' awesome.


Thanks. Now I just have to pursuade/extort my girl into buying this for me.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJtWnoiiCX4

The new ROH Video Wire is up - I don't like Kingston but I did like the promo, davey cracks me up.


----------



## erikstans07

Money promo by Kingston.


----------



## KingCrash

Great promo by Kingston and Davey is pretty much the best thing about ROH right now. Can't wait for PWG's 100 and the commentary by him and Danielson. Also seems like Albright/Stevens might become the next challengers for the Wolves until Mark finally heals up.


----------



## Maxx Hero

Eddie Kingston promos are beautiful. 

Imagine if he was born ten or twenty years earlier? He could have been Bruiser Brody, or even Ric Flair. Imagine that.


----------



## erikstans07

Maxx Hero said:


> Eddie Kingston promos are beautiful.
> 
> *Imagine if he was born ten or twenty years earlier?* He could have been Bruiser Brody, or even Ric Flair. Imagine that.


Eddie Kingston in ECW > ...Everything? Yes.


----------



## antoniomare007

Davey should be the next champ, then Generico......fuck a Tyler Black


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Davey's chances of being champion will look brighter when he learns to stay for entire shows rather than leave once his matches are done.


----------



## Lost10

"I still can't walk man" :lmao

Davey is awesome but I prefer Tyler to become the next champ. One thing is for sure, Lynn *must* lose the title


----------



## -GP-

I could watch Kingston cut promos all day.
Seriously, the dude actually makes me think he's crazy.


----------



## Tarfu

-GP- said:


> I could watch Kingston cut promos all day.
> Seriously, the dude actually makes me think he's crazy.


He is. You should check out his anti-Lince Dorado promos from around last August. Kingston at his prime.

But yeah, these VW's are getting better each time. Only why can't they keep their podcasts updated on iTunes aswell?


----------



## jawbreaker

The "none of them are going to be at your funeral" promo on Lince is the single greatest promo I've ever seen.


----------



## -GP-

TARFU said:


> He is. You should check out his anti-Lince Dorado promos from around last August. Kingston at his prime.


Good promos, but i prefer this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cHefF4FmHg


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Halfnelson said:


> Yeah I thought that would be more interesting than actually good but you're totally right about some of the good stuff thats relatively unknown. I guess AJPW was so good that year that some of the stuff just flew under the radar. I've already seen Kawada destroy RVD,a Fuchi-Kikuchi match with some crazy head drops and of course I'm going to watch the more famed stuff again.


If you're on about the same Fuchi/Kikuchi match I'm thinking of (and I think you are), then I get a big ol' kick out of Fuchi dropping Kikuchi on his head like 8 times. Fuchi was such an awesome prick.


----------



## Halfnelson

Andy3000 said:


> If you're on about the same Fuchi/Kikuchi match I'm thinking of (and I think you are), then I get a big ol' kick out of Fuchi dropping Kikuchi on his head like 8 times. Fuchi was such an awesome prick.


Thats the one. It was like Fuchi just wanted to punish him, and even by AJPW standards there was a lot of head drops. Fuchi is such an asshole ,I remember a match where Kobashi had a busted nose and of course Fuchi went straight after it. He's always a lot of fun in six man tags too when he comes in after his partners beat someone up and he just stretches dudes out.


----------



## Platt

TAKE 25% OFF YOUR NEXT ORDER!!!

You can now save 25% off your order on almost all items listed on the website with no minimum purchase. This sale includes all DVD's, tickets, apparel, & more. Besides ROH DVD's you can also save money on Non-ROH items. You can save money with every order you place at www.rohwrestling.com. 

This is also a great chance to save money on tickets to all upcoming live ROH events.

To redeem your 25% Off Coupon just follow these 2 simple steps:
1) Place an order for merchandise at www.rohwrestling.com
2) Enter the coupon code: may25 into the box marked Discount/Promotional Code when you are going thru the checkout process. The system will automatically generate the discount.

Offer ends on 6/2 at noon EST. Shipping costs are not discountable. Ric Flair & Bret Hart Autograph Tickets, DVD Subscription Pacakges, and Gift Certificates are the only items NOT included in the sale. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid only on orders placed online at www.rohwrestling.com. Orders will only be discounted if you follow the steps listed above. 


NEW DVD RELEASES

The following DVD's are now available to order in the "New Release" section at www.rohwrestling.com:

7th Anniversary Show- New York, NY 3/21/09 (DVD)

Ring of Honor presents their 7th Anniversary Show featuring Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA for the World Title; Steen & Generico vs. The American Wolves for the Tag Titles; Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner; plus much more.
1. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright
3. Bobby Dempsey vs. Sweet N Sour mystery opponent
4. Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush
5. Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries (Revolution Rules Match)
6. Bryan Danielson & a mystery partner vs. Bison Smith & a mystery partner
7. Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match)
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2009 (DVD)

TNA Wrestling presents Lockdown, live from the hardcore wrestling capital of Philadelphia, PA! TNA's most barbaric event of the year featured every match held inside the unforgiving Six Sides Of Steel cage. See TNA World Heavyweight Champion "The Icon" Sting defend the gold against the legendary Mick Foley.
1. X-Division Xscape Match for the X Title: Suicide vs. Kiyoshi vs. Sheik Abdul Bashir vs. Consequences Creed vs. Jay Lethal
2. Queen of the Cage: Madison Rayne vs. Sojournor Bolt vs. ODB vs. Daffney
3. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Title Match: Motor City Machine Guns vs. LAX vs. Team No Limit
4. Doomsday Chamber of Blood: Abyss vs. Matt Morgan
5. TNA Knockouts Title Match: Awesome Kong vs. Angelina Love vs. Taylor Wilde
6. TNA and IWGP Tag Title Match in a Philly Street Fight: Team 3D vs. Beer Money Incorporated
7. Lethal Lockdown: Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Scott Steiner, Booker T, and Kevin Nash) vs. Team Jarrett (Jeff Jarrett, A.J. Styles, Christopher Daniels, and Samoa Joe)
8. TNA Heavyweight Title Match: Sting vs. Mick Foley

Guest Booker with Sheepherder Luke (DVD-R)

It's the early 90's and the WWE has transitioned its product to friendly and cartoonish. But a few years away lies a darker, more violent, bloody style of wrestling that would jumpstart the business. And what if Vince could see that? What if he were to predate ECW, and launch the hardcore styles across the U.S.? Who would he hire to book it?

Well, there was a booker working for him in a wrestling capacity at the time. This booker has traveled the world, and violence was his middle name. 

Luke Williams has booked all over the world, but his time booking in Puerto Rico alone gives him the credentials to spearhead our little experiment. 

If anyone can make The Gordwins hardcore, it's Luke!

SHIMMER- WOMEN ATHLETES Vol. 1 & 2- Collector's Edition (DVD-Preorder)

This title is scheduled to be released the week of June 7th!!!

SHIMMER VOL. 1
1. Shantelle Taylor vs. Tiana Ringer
2. Team Blondage (Krissy Vaine & Amber O'Neal) vs. Cindy Rogers & Nikki Roxx
3. Ariel vs. Rain
4. Lexie Fyfe vs. Christie Ricci
5. Cheerleader Melissa vs. MsChif
6. Allsion Danger vs. Beth Phoenix
7. Sara Del Rey vs. Mercedes Martinez
8. Lacey vs. Daizee Haze

DVD Bonus -
9. Lacey vs. Sara Del Rey (ROH - 11.5.05 Chicago Ridge, IL)

SHIMMER VOL. 2
1. Krissy Vaine vs. Cindy Rogers
2. Nikki Roxx vs. Lexie Fyfe
3. Cheerleader Melissa & Tiana Ringer vs. Ariel & Shantelle Taylor
4. Christine Ricci vs. Amber O'Neal
5. Allison Danger vs. Rain
6. MsChif vs. Beth Phoenix
7. Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Lacey vs. Mercedes Martinez (Four Way Elimination Match)


----------



## Devildude

*ROH Stylin' and Profilin':*

Roddy Strong vs Jay Briscoe - ***1/4
Bobby Dempsey and Steenerico vs American Wolves and Chris Hero - ***1/2 - ***3/4

*ROH Steel City Clash:*

Mike Quackenbush vs Bryan Danielson - ***1/2
Roddy Strong vs Austin Aries - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Roderick Strong and Davey Richards are pretty much the main players here, both pulling out some excellent matches along with the usual suspects pulling their weight.

Davey, in particular, completely ripping on the heckler in the crowd during the ME was awesome beyond belief.


----------



## KaijuFan

Just put in an order for 7th Anniversary Show. The card looks better than most of the 09 shows so I'm hoping it delivers.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

SEVERAL OUT OF STOCK ROH TITLES UP FOR AUCTION

None of these can be found on ROHwrestling.com or highspots

Scramble Cage Melee [8/28/04] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423954742

Final Battle 2004 [12/26/04] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423956235

Escape From New York [7/9/05] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423958576

Ring of Homicide [5/13/06] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423959978

In Your Face [6/17/06] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423961355

Double Feature [3/14-15/08] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423962914


----------



## Maxx Hero

Double Feature sold out? How did that happen?


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Escape From New York [7/9/05] -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423958576
> 
> Ring of Homicide [5/13/06] -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423959978


I encourage any of you that don't own these two shows to buy them. Who knows when they'll be in stock again. Ring of Homicide especially is a great show and one of my favorites from 2006.


----------



## KaijuFan

Totally agree with sephy about ring of homicide. Great show.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Maxx Hero said:


> Double Feature sold out? How did that happen?


Suckers like me who actually bought it. 'Twas the end of an era for me, as it finally convinced me to stop buying every ROH show.

AND IT'S THE FIRST ONE TO SELL~!


----------



## -GP-

Maxx Hero said:


> Double Feature sold out? How did that happen?


I'd say they only made a handfull to begin with and doing a re-print for the 5 people who wanted it wasn't worth it.


----------



## erikstans07

*ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale (3/4/07)*

Delirious vs. Colt Cabana ***1/2*
_Very funny match_

Sara Del Rey & Allison Danger vs. Jetta & Eden Black ***1/4*

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer ****1/2*

PAC vs. Matt Sydal ****3/4*

Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Briscoe ******

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Shingo & Naruki Doi (c) vs. Roderick Strong & Davey Richards *****1/4*

*Fight Without Honor*
Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness ****3/4*

Homicide vs. Samoa Joe *****1/2*

*VERY good show. I should be getting FYF: Liverpool in the mail today, along with at least 3 others. I got this one, together with Nowhere to Run, yesterday.*​


----------



## WillTheBloody

erikstans07 said:


> *ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale (3/4/07)*
> 
> *Fight Without Honor*
> Jimmy Rave vs. Nigel McGuinness ****3/4*
> 
> Homicide vs. Samoa Joe *****1/2*​


Wow. I think I had those matches a half star lower...and the ratings swapped! Hmmm...perhaps I need to rewatch the last two FYF shows. I've always prefered Liverpool to Finale, for what it's worth.


----------



## vivalabrave

I'm somewhere in the 4's for the Nigel/Rave match. I thought it was pretty swank but I've only seen it once. I was not even close to being a fan of Joe/Homicide actually. Felt really strange to me for some reason. I'd probably throw *** at it or so. I LOVED the FCA match between Whitmer and Jacobs and the opener is probably the funniest match I've ever seen. And the Briscoes lowering each other's IQ's was also pretty fantastic. Probably one of my favorite shows ever. I thought it blew Liverpool away, although Nigel/Joe was incredible as was the tag title match.


----------



## Maxx Hero

WillTheBloody said:


> Wow. I think I had those matches a half star lower...and the ratings swapped! Hmmm...perhaps I need to rewatch the last two FYF shows. I've always prefered Liverpool to Finale, for what it's worth.


Same here. I thought the tag title match was the most underrated thing in 07.


----------



## McQueen

I'd take Liverpool over Finale but both were great.


----------



## The Dolphin Master

I much prefer Liverpool, although I'm bias because I was there.


----------



## ddog121

the whole weekend is one of the best double shots ROH has ever done. I worship the Briscoes/Shingo and Doi match from FYF: Liverpool ahnd FYF: Finale is almost perfect with a hilarious match ( Cabana/Delirious), a slugfest ( Whitmer/Jacobs), a classic ( Jay/Mark), a brawl ( Nigel/Rave), and Samoa Joe's ROH carrer ending.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Takeshi Morishima v Bryan Danielson (ROH Manhattan Mayhem II, ROH World Title, 8/25/07)

WELL NOW! This just spoke to me in ways I never anticipated! Bryan Danielson – the quintessential 21st century Bob Backlund with skin head AND howdy-doody hairstyle resemblance – and Takeshi Morishima – possessor of humungous derriere and even more humungous derriere-based offence – beat the ever loving dribble out of each other and we all get to watch. It’s, like, RIGHT THERE on my TV, man! 

This actually reminds me of a story. Well, it reminds me of a situation from my childhood that I can now translate into a story, but that’s all minor details that mean nothin’ to nobody. The story goes: there was a kid my age called Frazer that thought picking on a big ol’ lumpy kid, also my age, by the name of Paul would be fun… and when you were 12 years old, I imagine it would’ve been. So, one day Paul gets all pissed off at the constant degrading from little Frazer and decides to stand up for himself when Frazer calls him Barney the Dinosaur, which was evidently the proverbial straw that broke the proverbial (or maybe not so proverbial – you didn’t see Paul, man) camel’s back, challenging him to a fight after school. 3 o’ clock rolls around and shit goes down once everybody is long gone from the watchful eye of the (shitty) school that Paul and Frazer attended. Frazer gets all cocky because Paul’s a big Nell Carter lookin’ sumbitch that surely can’t _move around_ with any ease let alone fight. Except Paul CAN fight, and Paul punches little Frazer right in the fucking face, and I swear to God little Frazer fucked no more with big, bad Paul. 

That’s an honest to God true story, btw, and it’s what came to mind the very second Takeshi Morishima says “Fuck this pale motherfucker and his underfed, measly little leg kicks – MORI SMASH!” and goes total fucking Roman on Danielson’s ass by throwing him in the corner and pounding the fudge out of him with straight up PRIMITIVE fists o’ fat fury. That’s where this whole thing is so great – Morishima’s a big, rotund bully that knocks sons of bitches out with his gargantuan ass and Paul Bunyanesque arms that are just wont to lariat the snot out of people, so Danielson goes all strategic and shit and tries to chop this big tree down to size by hacking away at his massive legs. “Paul Bunyanesque?! FUCK Paul Bunyan! And his axe! LEG KICKS, MOTHERFUCKER!” And that’s basically the long and short of the entire psychology here – and it whips insane amounts of tail. Of course, any time Danielson isn’t trying to land Morishima on his ass he’s getting his own keester handed to him, and the dynamic of Mori being this unruly ass kicker that’s content to Adam Vinatieri Dragon’s pancreas out through his stomach is so simple but God DAMN if it ain’t how I like things to be done. 

The entire final five minutes are just excellent because they don’t go into the familiar kick-out-a-thon that’s standard fare for ROH a lot of the time, and taking things simple with it being their first match and all is smart booking that keeps both guys looking good – especially Mori since Danielson is the messiah to 98% of ROH fans, anyway. Besides, after taking THOSE lariats and then a backdrop driver, you’d be fucking dead too and you know it. 

Post-match Danielson gets on the mic and manages to cut a promo without looking like he’s choking back a smile for once, putting Morishima over even more by saying that it’s in fact big ‘n’ beefy Takeshi that’s the best in the world since he’s the one with the belt. Short and to the point, and he comes across as speaking with a certain kind of wisdom to his words. The kind of wisdom one gets when they staple their tongue to the wall and spend the rest of their lives going around the country speaking in high schools and community colleges about the dangers of stapling your tongue to the wall. Let that be a lesson to any fool in future that wishes to kick the legs of Takeshi Yokoshima out from under him – you will be dealt with. Your parents will be eaten and your village will be ransacked. All hail Takeshi Morishima – probably the greatest fat man in the history of skin. Get ALL of this, son!


----------



## KingKicks

Damn Andy. Hell of a review, I've never watched the match properly but really should some day soon.










*FIP First Annual Eddie Graham Memorial
Battle of the Belts

Florida Heritage Title Tournament - Quarterfinals*
Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Rave ***½*
Jay Briscoe vs. Larry Sweeney ***½*
Erick Stevens vs. Shingo ***¾*
Mark Briscoe vs. Delirious **¾*

*Florida Heritage Title Tournament - Semi Finals*
Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe ****-***¼*
Erick Stevens vs. Delirious ***½*

The YRR vs. Jerelle Clark, Seth Delay and Kory Chavis ***

Finals of the Florida Heritage Title Tournament*
Roderick Strong vs. Erick Stevens *****¼*

*Overall: Fun show with a badass main event. Gotta love FIP crowds, they make the shows so enjoyable*​


----------



## Obfuscation

Joe/Cide from Finale was fun, but giving it ****+ & not giving the incredible Fight Without Honor ****+ shocks me. Nigel/Rave was just so great, might be my favorite ROH match (at least my favorite gimmick match from the company)

Top notch stuff too Andy. Morishima/Danielson was SO epic. I still can't believe I don't own that show yet, that's a damn shame. MORISHIMA FTW~


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I'd take Liverpool over Finale but both were great.


Finally, someone else shares the same view. 

Nigel/Joe and Briscoes/ShingoDoi are the two best matches of the weekend and they are both on Liverpool. 

Besides, Sydal/Delirious is my favorite match of the whole weekend 



Hailsabin said:


> Top notch stuff too Andy. Morishima/Danielson was SO epic. I still can't believe I don't own that show yet, that's a damn shame. MORISHIMA FTW~


The show is crap besides Briscoes/Steenerico and Dragon/Mori. So maybe that's why you don't own it.


----------



## erikstans07

Ok ladies and gentlemen, here are my ratings for ROH's 7th Anniversary Show.

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show (3/21/09)*

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ****1/4*

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ****3/4*
_I might be overrating this at first, so I'll watch it a second time. But on my first watch, I really enjoyed it. Probably the best match these two can have together._

Adam Pearce vs. Bobby Dempsey *DUD*

Mike Quackenbush vs. Jerry Lynn ****1/4*
_Pretty disappointing, considering the guy that's gonna win the world title on your very next show is wrestling a 10-minute match against a guy that's not even an ROH regular. I love Quack, but this match was VERY lackluster._

*Revolution Rules Match*
Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black, Necro Butcher & Delirious ****1/2*

Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana ***1/2*
_This match had two things going for it, the returns of Rave and Cabana, especially Cabana. It wasn't much of a match. I hope this Embassy feud picks up and becomes interesting in June._

D-Lo Brown vs. Jay Briscoe *****

*No DQ for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ******

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. KENTA *****3/4*
_This match was EPIC, in my opinion._

*Really awesome show. I'm interested to see more opinions on this show.*​


----------



## Sephiroth

God damn. That looks fucking hott.

So from what I can gather from your review, there is only one match under *** (I'm completely ignoring Pearce/Dempsey is on it since I'll skip it anyways) and even then, that match sounds more fun than it is good, considering the return of Cabana. 

So was the Revolution Rules gimmick any good? Also, any good backstage promos/skits/segments on the show?


----------



## KingCrash

Damn 7th Anniversary looks good. Better then what I watched anyway


*CZW – Blood Pressure Rising*

Sabian vs. Rich Swann - **

Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez - **3/4

Devon Moore vs. Cole Calloway - DUD

*CZW Tag Team Titles*
Nick Gage & Nate Hatred vs. The Best Around – DUD

*Best Of The Best 9 Qualifier*
“Quick” Carter Gray vs. Drew Gulak - *1/2

*Best Of The Best 9 Qualifier*
Ruckus vs. Greg Excellent - *

*CZW Junior Heavyweight Title*
Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ryan McBride - ***

*CZW World Heavyweight Title - Champion's Challenge*
Drake Younger vs. Dingo - ***1/4 - ***1/2

Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - **

Sami Callihan vs. Trent Acid - **

What can be said that hasn't been already. Brain Damage is getting fatter, Ruckus is the worst wrestler this year, Nick Gage hates gay people, Sami Callihan can't cut a promo to save his life, how can a tournament called Best Of The Best have Greg Excellent in it, etc, etc. Still better then IWA-MS last shows.​


----------



## peep4life

Damn 7th Anniversary looks awesome, making it the first must buy since Final Battle.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Hold off until Supercard of Honor 4 is available.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> Hold off until Supercard of Honor 4 is available.


That's what I'm doing. Hopefully they'll do another Buy 3, Get 2 Free when it's available to buy.


----------



## erikstans07

I expect Supercard of Honor IV to go on sale next weekend. Shouldn't they release it before Take No Prisoners starts showing on PPV? Since it has Lynn's title win and he defends the title on Take No Prisoners.

Also, Revolution Rules actually went well, it worked. Only backstage stuff was a promo by Dempsey, an interview with Jay, and probably another interview I'm forgetting about.

Oh... and... I'm gonna have each match (not including Dempsey/Pearce) uploaded and posted here within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Sephiroth

erikstans07 said:


> I expect Supercard of Honor IV to go on sale next weekend. Shouldn't they release it before Take No Prisoners starts showing on PPV? Since it has Lynn's title win and he defends the title on Take No Prisoners.
> 
> Also, Revolution Rules actually went well, it worked. Only backstage stuff was a promo by Dempsey, an interview with Jay, and probably another interview I'm forgetting about.
> 
> Oh... and... I'm gonna have each match (not including Dempsey/Pearce) uploaded and posted here within the next 24 hours.


The only one I'm desperate to see is KENTA/Nigel, so thanks 

Edit: I'm gonna need ratings for this match: Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw vs. The Osirian Portal. Just want to make sure it's worth downloading and not a waste of time. I doubt it is, but I just want to make sure since I don't have much free time this week.

Also, if anyone has the show. PLEASE UPLOAD THIS: 



> 1. Louden's "Entrance Theme Montage Medley


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

ROH apparently thinks the next NYC show is some big deal even though the card looks awful. I'm assuming that's when Supercard will be available. Pretty pathetic considering WM 25 will have been available for 3 weeks already.


----------



## Sephiroth

superdupersonic said:


> ROH apparently thinks the next NYC show is some big deal even though the card looks awful. I'm assuming that's when Supercard will be available. Pretty pathetic considering WM 25 will have been available for 3 weeks already.


The only things that look appealing from the NYC show are the title match (which I wouldn't be surprised if it was disappointing) and Tyler/Jacobs. 

The submission tag match is fucking stupid. 

I think the night before looks better on paper. Lynn/Tyler could go either way, but Davey/Jay, Danielson/King, and Steenerico/Bucks should be great.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

First Blood matches generally suck, which is probably why Pearce booked it, and I could not possible give two shits about the main event. Oh, and Little Guido? Seriously?


----------



## McQueen

Little Guido is back in ROH eh? No Tony Mamaluke?


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

For those of you who watch WXW, is the 2007 16 Carat worth seeing?


----------



## McQueen

If you can tolerate Chris Hero's going-nowhere-slow pointless strings of mat work and Ares in general than yes I think so. Murat/Go from night 2 was rather good.


----------



## Maxx Hero

McQueen said:


> Little Guido is back in ROH eh? No Tony Mamaluke?


And I thought I was the only one asking. For a promotion that needs valid tag teams, like ROH, their logic puzzles me.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

LOL at the mere thought of Guide & Mamaluke as being ANY type of challenge to the Wolves.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I think it actually would be a better match up than Steenerico. Two technical teams locking it up on the mat? Ya, it could be great. True technical wrestling.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

Problem is that nobody takes the FBI seriously.


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

For some reason it feels like ROH is picking it up again. I really hope they do because I use to love ROH. Right now PWG is my fav American wrestling show


----------



## Devildude

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show:*

1. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King - **1/2
2. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4
3. Bobby Dempsey vs. Sweet N Sour mystery opponent - DUD
4. Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush - ***
5. Tyler Black, Delirious, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries (Revolution Rules Match) - ***1/2
6. Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave - ***
7. Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown - ***1/4
8. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (World Tag Team Title Match) - ****
9. Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH World Title Match) - ****1/4+

Superb show, with the exception of the obvious DUD, the two main events are worth the price of admission alone. The return of Cabana and Rave and a solid undercard makes for one of the best ROH shows in months. Highly recommended.


----------



## HavocD

*NOAH:GLOBAL TAG LEAGUE FINALE 2009 *

Tamon Honda & Atsushi Aoki vs. Makoto Hashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi **3/4* 
Takuma Sano & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Keith Walker & Ricky Marvin ***3/4*
KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Takashi Okita *****
Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs. Jushin Thunder Liger& Koji Kanemoto ****1/4*
Kenta Kobashi & Akihiko Ito vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Kazuchika Okada ****1/4*
*Global Tag League:* D-Lo Brown & Buchanan vs. Akira Taue & Masao Inoue ***3/4*
*Global Tag League:* Jun Akiyama & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Takeshi Rikio & Mohammed Yone **1/2*
*Global Tag League:* Yoshihiro Takayama & Takashi Sugiura vs. Akitoshi Saito & Bison Smith *****
*Global Tag League:* Mitsuharu Misawa & Go Shiozaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima ****3/4*


----------



## MitsuharuMisawax9

From spoilers, I heard Revolution Rules Match was shit, but with the high ratings it seems like it worked. I will find out today.


----------



## erikstans07

It worked. I don't wanna ruin the match, but it came into play at the end and it worked out quite well.


----------



## McQueen

What are you guys talking about? Revolution Rules?


----------



## erikstans07

Yes sir. Revolution Rules is correct.


----------



## KingCrash

McQueen said:


> What are you guys talking about? Revolution Rules?


It's a six man elimination tag match where you can't eliminate a person by how the last one was eliminated (pinfall, submission, countout, etc). It was ok, but I can definitely see how the live crowd shit all over it.


----------



## McQueen

I see. That is an interesting concept.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic

superdupersonic said:


> SEVERAL OUT OF STOCK ROH TITLES UP FOR AUCTION
> 
> None of these can be found on ROHwrestling.com or highspots
> 
> Scramble Cage Melee [8/28/04] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423954742
> 
> Final Battle 2004 [12/26/04] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423956235
> 
> Escape From New York [7/9/05] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423958576
> 
> Ring of Homicide [5/13/06] - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220423959978


LESS THAN 7 HOURS REMAINING ON THESE TITLES


----------



## -GP-

Revolution Rules:
The only way i can see this being a real part of a match is if the last guy has the other guy tapping while the last pin was a submission too so he lets go and gets rolled up or something.
(don't have a clue how this one ended btw, so i'm not spoiling anything hopefully)

Might be a decent finish but that's the only reason i can think for booking that, and i can't think of any reason any wrestler would push for a stip like this in story terms.
What i'm saying is that it seems like a needless stip just for the sake of having a stip to put on the card other than "Special Attraction Match" or something similar.


----------



## Blasko

Need to say that -GP- has been busting out GOLD for the past week.


----------



## smitlick

superdupersonic said:


> LESS THAN 7 HOURS REMAINING ON THESE TITLES


Nice work... saw Escape from New York went at $31


----------



## -GP-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Need to say that -GP- has been busting out GOLD for the past week.


You wouldn't know, you're retired. You made a thread about it and everything.

Oh, wait... :side:


----------



## KaijuFan

Highspots has a few shows going for a buck for this month's sale. There's a PWG, JAPW, and XPW show on there, dunno the names of them.


----------



## Tarfu

KaijuFan said:


> Highspots has a few shows going for a buck for this month's sale. There's a PWG, JAPW, and XPW show on there, dunno the names of them.


Shit, I already own After School Special, which is the only title I'd be interested in. How sad. $1 is the highest I can afford at the moment. :sad:


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH – 7th Anniversary Show*


Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens vs. Rhett Titus & Kenny King - **1/2

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright - ***1/4

Bobby Dempsey vs. Adam Pearce – N/A

Jerry Lynn vs. Mike Quackenbush - **3/4

*Revolution Rules*
Tyler Black, Delirious, & Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Brodie Lee, & Austin Aries - ***1/4

Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana vs. Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave - **1/2

Jay Briscoe vs. D-Lo Brown - ***

*ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - ****

*ROH World Title*
Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA - ****1/4

The last two matches make this show. The mystery partner tag was special just for Cabana and Rave coming back and Lynn/Quackenbush was boring. The R. Rules match had an ok ending, but the middle part was the reason so many of the live reports killed it.​


----------



## Tarfu

Do ROH DVDs sold in Highspots have entrances edited out, due to copyright reasons similar to PWG?


----------



## Platt

As far as I know the ones on Highspots are identical to the ones sold by ROH.


----------



## erikstans07

Yeah I bought Joe vs. Punk II from highspots and it's got entrances. It's the same.


----------



## Obfuscation

Interspecies Wrestling: Am I the only one here who follows &/or has an interest in it?


----------



## KaijuFan

I love me some ISW. Honestly it's one of my favorite promotions to watch. The Badd Boys, Giant Tiger, Moohammed, the list is endless.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was instantly a fan when I saw a card have El Generico vs ZOMBIES. That just sells itself.


----------



## erikstans07

Anyone else expecting Supercard of Honor IV to go on sale tomorrow? I hope it does. I think they'd be dumb not to release it this weekend, seeing as how Jerry defended his title at Take No Prisoners, which is going on PPV next Friday.


----------



## Obfuscation

PPVs coming out before the live shows makes sense. People by the PPVs and then want to own them just like you see w/mainstream wrestling.


----------



## erikstans07

If it's released this weekend, people will still be able to buy it after they watch Take No Prisoners. I guess it's a little smart, though, now that I think of it. Because I guess they don't want everyone to spend their money on buying SOH IV this weekend and then not be able to buy the PPV next weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if the dvd will come out before the ppv since the ppvs just have a different timeline then the releases. Also ROH may stretch out the time between release to try and get as much money as they can.

Also Chikara's Anniversario weekend and PWG's 99 & 100 are now finally available.


----------



## erikstans07

KingCrash said:


> Don't know if the dvd will come out before the ppv since the ppvs just have a different timeline then the releases. Also ROH may stretch out the time between release to try and get as much money as they can.
> 
> *Also Chikara's Anniversario weekend and PWG's 99 & 100 are now finally available.*


YAY. I guess I'll be receiving 99 in a few days then 

This also means, if SOH IV isn't released this weekend, I will order PWG 100 tomorrow and MAYBE night 2 of Aniversario.


----------



## Zezo

*ROH 7th Anniversary Show (3/21/09) *

Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs. Roderick Strong & Erick Stevens ***

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brent Albright ***1/2

Mike Quackenbush vs. Jerry Lynn ***1/2

Revolution Rules Match
Austin Aries, Jimmy Jacobs & Brodie Lee vs. Tyler Black, Necro Butcher & Delirious ***

Bison Smith & Jimmy Rave vs. Bryan Danielson & Colt Cabana ***

D-Lo Brown vs. Jay Briscoe ***

No DQ for the ROH World Tag Team Championship
Kevin Steen & El Generico (c) vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards ****1/2

ROH World Championship
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. KENTA ****3/4


----------

